#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-29
<pef> hello
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-30
<fromoze> hi, I discover most of kde 342 users didn't know about 'System Settings' as replacement to kcontrol.
<fromoze> I 've installed it on a i386 laptop but I don't remember the name of the package and I'm on amd64 I can't find
<fromoze> some-one here remember it? noone on #kubuntu does
<fromoze> I found!
<fromoze> sorry for the flood :$
<pef> hello
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-31
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<\sh> *grmpf*
<Mez> Riddell-awa, ping
<verwilst> Mez: i've been pinging him for days :p
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I'll ring him in a bit then
<apokryphos> He's at a Quaker conference, apparently :)
<Riddell> doods
<tvo> hi Riddell !
<Riddell> tvo: dood
<Riddell> ooh, breezy has an xmkmf package
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-01
<tvo> Riddell: you there?
<tvo> bbl
<hunger> Hi there!
<hunger> Riddell: How was the conference you have been to?
<hunger> Riddell: aKademy or what was it?
<sebas> It's started this morning
<sebas> conference2005.kde.org
<hunger> sebas: Oh, cool... I thought he was back since he was Riddell-away for the last couple of times I saw him on IRC:-)
<Riddell> hunger: I was at a non-computer conference which was very nice and now I'm at a computer conference which is also very nice
<Riddell> Mark Shuttleworth is about to give a talk
<Riddell> alas, no internet in the lecture theatres damnit
<Riddell> or streaming
<hunger> Riddell: So enjoy yourself!
<tvo> meh my compu is slow running 2 kde's and listening to akademy stream at the same time :(
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/searchbar.diff
<tvo> Riddell: did you receive & read status reports, about rlocate / about:konqi ?
<Riddell> tvo: received, reading up on them is on my todo list for this evening
<Riddell> as is your searchbar diff now :)
<Riddell> please poke me if I don't get back to you
<tvo> hehe ok
<tvo> Riddell: btw, i'm curious whether I did enough for soc, can you give an indication ? :p
<Riddell> tvo: is your time up already?
<Riddell> do I need to report back to google?
<tvo> no, 4 days, excluding this one
<tvo> till september 1st
* tvo is just curious
<Riddell> I need to catch up on your status reports properly before giving an answer, going to be another late night
<tvo> ok :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-02
<pef> hi
<pef> is qt4-sqlite planned to be packaged ?
<tvo> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RLocate
* tvo pokes Riddell 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-03
<EvanCarroll> Any plans on including the latest amarok in breezy?
<verwilst> Riddell: !
<verwilst> you're back!
<tvo> Riddell: ping
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:irc.freenode.net] :  Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult || KDE 3.5 Alpha1 deb's under construction! || Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<hunger> HiddenWolf: Not sicker than spamming in general.
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> tvo: yo
<tvo> heh you finally there :)
<tvo> anyway, did you read up on status reports?
<Riddell> yeah, no internet access in lecture theatres here damnit
<tvo> :)
<Riddell> not yet, it's top of my todo list now after these talk writeups
<Riddell> is there a new version of kio-locate we should have in breezy?:
<Riddell> s/://
<tvo> yes, I released kio-locate- 0.2 yesterday
<tvo> see wiki for links
<tvo> a sponsored upload would be nice :)
<Riddell> kio-locate is now in main, means we have to get approval
<tvo> [WWW]  http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/deb/kio-locate_0.4.2tvo0.2.{diff.gz,orig.tar.gz,dsc}
<tvo> oh did it already get in?
<Riddell> is there a list of improvements and fixes?
<Riddell> I just looked at it and it's in main :)
<tvo> there's a ChangeLog inside the orig.tar.gz
<tvo> I could up it somewhere
<tvo> most importantly: uds_hidden, recursive hitcounting
<tvo> meh, after looking at ChangeLog again, it might be a bit too summarized
<tvo> http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/changelog-kio-locate--tvo--0.2.html
<tvo> ^^ there is more detailed changelog
<tvo> Riddell: should I ask mdz for inclusion?
<Riddell> tvo: sure
<tvo> Riddell: mdz approved, do you have time for a sponsored upload?
<Riddell> yep
<tvo> Riddell: ok, cool, http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/deb/kio-locate_0.4.2tvo0.2.{diff.gz,orig.tar.gz,dsc}
<Riddell> kio-locate# dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: unrecognised file suffix `.diff'
<Riddell> hmm, do you get that?
<tvo> Riddell: yes. That's a bug in dpkg-source, the fixed version should be repos.
<tvo> *in repos
<tvo> (details in status report)
<Riddell> golly, you're right
<tvo> :)
<Riddell> tvo: did you get a reply to "why the common-->../common symlink in doc dirs"?
<tvo> Riddell: yes, all kinds of arguments claiming it should stay there
<tvo> for different language support, and because the docbook DTD has to be changed etc.
<tvo> I didn't consider myself enough expertised to continue discussing, especially because it doesn't harm anyone
<Riddell> yeah
<tvo> I reported the bug to ita (he's there in Malaga) and he fixed it
<tvo> in bksys
<Riddell> have you checked if the xrandr patch in breezy works?
<Riddell> [breezy-changes]  Accepted kio-locate 0.4.2tvo0.2 (source)
<tvo> yes, it works fine. I used it intensively for reading some mechanical vibration (study) pdf's :-)
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> tvo: could the about:konq locate box go above the Home/Storage icons but still in the box?
<tvo> yes, it's a matter of moving the HTML around. Send a new patch?
<Riddell> it's strange that inotify doesn't have an easy way for watching "all changes to the filesystem"
<Riddell> tvo: I havn't found a patch from you
<tvo> oh I dropped a link in this channel a while ago.. nm, I'll move the HTML and then send a patch
<Riddell> could you e-mail me the link too so I have it for when I update kdebase (tomorrow with any luck)
<tvo> ok
<Riddell> with inotify can you not just say "watch all files under this directory"?
<tvo> no, I read somewhere they didn't make it like that because it would require unpredictable amount's of kernel memory
<tvo> if one doesn't know the depth of the tree
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kinday limits its usefulness
<tvo> btw, I should correct my status report about inotify locate: I think it shouldn't be needed to keep this entire tree in memory, so user memory wouldn't be a problem. Just kernel memory (ie. number of watches times sizeof(struct inotify_watch)).
<tvo> I've started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RLocate about rlocate / inotify enabled locate
<Riddell> maybe that should be a breezy + 1 goal
<tvo> yeah, that would be doable I think
<Riddell> so...any plans to port google suggest support to the konqueror google plugin??
<Riddell> you know you want to
<tvo> didn't even look at it :o, will do in a minute (after patch) if you want
<Riddell> somewhere on kde-apps.org there's a google toolbar for konqueror
<Riddell> far too many features but having google suggest support in the search bar is really fun
<Riddell> probably not too difficult to rip that out and add it to the normal konqueror google search plugin
<tvo> if it's basically just a google.com?blah=foo link, then it's a matter of minutes to make a .desktop file..
<Riddell> naw, it's a nifty drop down box
<tvo> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1726
<tvo> accidentally I uninstalled kio-locate from my kdedev account, but SourceForge will do in the screenie :)
<tvo> ( it takes the default search provider )
<Riddell> yeah, I think that's the best layout for it
<Riddell> (going by screenshots rather than actually using it)
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/searchbar.diff <-- patch (searchbar at top)
<tvo> basically, it shows the default searchprovider there, or the old about:konqueror page if none is selected as default
* tvo looks at GoogleBar now
<Riddell> did you find googlebar?
<tvo> I still had the tarball in my soc folder ;)
<Riddell> it's got far too many features, but the google suggest is just so cool
<tvo> ah ok, you mean this auto-completion like feature?
<Riddell> yep
<tvo> and you want the suggest feature in the "default" searchbar?
<Riddell> in the normal konqueror google plugin yes
<tvo> it's "default searchprovider" which by default, is google. You can change it to any other webshortcut
<tvo> hmm the Google logo doesn't change if you choose another
<tvo> Riddell: happen to know the KDE source module which contains this google plugin?
<Riddell> in Settings->Configure Extentions it's called Google Bar Plugin
<Riddell> kdeaddons?
<Riddell> kdeaddons/konq-plugins/searchbar/ I think it is
<tvo> ok, I'll checkout the SVN
<tvo> yeah it seems to be that one
<Riddell> tvo: while you're hacking that code another wishlist I have is for the google search bar to display all the time, not just on webpages
<tvo> something with the profiles probably..
<tvo> I'll look at it
<Riddell> just incase you wanted to fulfil my every desire :)
<tvo> won't make that anyways :-) still like 8 search engines on my todo list ;-)
<tvo> but it's still 2 days SoC
<tvo> so I have time :o
<Riddell> anything else we should discuss tonight?
<tvo> hmm, do you use a todo list manager? I was looking for a better one than kwrite today..
<Riddell> I don't, does kontact provide one?
<Riddell> I know some kde groups share todo lists with kontact and kolab
<tvo> I don't know, I started looking today (used kwrite all the time until now)
<tvo> found KOrganizer does have one
<tvo> I'm trying it out right now
<tvo> I also asked at a forum but I'd probably too much wishes, because even bugzilla was mentioned :p
<tvo> s/I'd/I had/
<tvo> back on topic: I don't think there's much more to discuss..
* tvo compiles kdeaddons
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-04
<hunger> The Ksysguard applet is broken once again since yesterday. Did somebody change something there? I doubt it, but I did not touch that config here for month now.
<pef> hi
<pef> can someone explains me how to use qmake with cdbs ? I can't find debian/rules files samples
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> do you have a launchpad team for kubuntu registered yet?
<dholbach> is it  "kubuntu-workforce"  or something?
<dholbach> ah no... must be somebody else
<dholbach> would be nice if you registered a team and bugs could be assigned to that team
<dholbach> jdub might set up a mailing list for those bugs
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<verwilst> Riddell: ping -f
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/googlebar.diff
* tvo sends a mail too
<verwilst> tvo: what is it? :d
<tvo> verwilst: modification to searchbar plugin so that it has google suggest
<verwilst> oh
<tvo> ie if you type a word, wait a bit, it loads possible completions from google suggest
<verwilst> i'm trying to package kdelibs :d
<tvo> instead of a history
<verwilst> 3.4.90
<verwilst> but it fails, damned
<verwilst> in apidox
<tvo> what kind of errors do you get?
<verwilst> well, at first it failed
<verwilst> i updated some files from svn
<verwilst> and then it didn't fail anymore
<verwilst> but now it loops
<tvo> the build process?
<verwilst> it just keeps on making the apidox
<verwilst> yip
<tvo> weird..
<verwilst> idd :d
<verwilst> sucky, spent days on it :p
<tvo> i've got an SVN from 1 or 2 weeks before 3.5 alpha, kdelibs compiled fine..
<tvo> but I have to go.. dinner is waiting
<tvo> Riddell: did you receive google suggest patch?
<Riddell> tvo: yep, is it against kde 3.4 or 3.5?
<tvo> SVN, approx. 3.5
<Riddell> ok doke
<Riddell> doesn't look like I'll get near compiling kdebase today though
<Riddell> manjana manjana
<tvo> manjana ?
<Riddell> maana with accents
* Riddell is in spain
<tvo> I know the latter, though I don't what manjana means :(.   but have to for some time- bbl
<Riddell> manjana is maana without an accent
<tvo> heh, I came that far ;-)
<tvo> it means tommorow isn't it ? (looked it up)
<Riddell> yes, the spanish say it a lot
<tvo> s/tommorow/tomorrow/
<tvo> I've never been in spain..
<Riddell> you should come, we're here all week
<tvo> heh, would be pretty last minute :-)
<tvo> only coding marathon remaining isn't it?
<Riddell> yes
<tvo> would be cool to do unsermake -j 50 as you said a while ago :p
<Riddell> which reminds me, need icecream packages
<tvo> doubt it'll be possible though (if it was serious invite :p)
<tvo> what's icecream?
<Riddell> distcc/teambuilder alike, manages the -j 50 part
<tvo> ah, remembers me I need to convince my family to use linux too, so I can setup a distcc network :)
<tvo> yo figured out how to enable searchbar in filemgr mode
<Riddell> cool
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/googlebar_filemgr.diff
<tvo> e-mail too?
<tvo> meh, will do with little explanation..
<Riddell> thanks
<tvo> Riddell: ok, mail sent
<Riddell> tvo: I need to report back on you
<tvo> Riddell: did google already sent a mail, or just internally (ubuntu) ?
<Riddell> "How they are doing on the whole, are they motivated, competant, eager and involved?"
<Riddell> google sent an e-mail to ubuntu which has been passed on to me
<Riddell> I recon you pass all of those
<Riddell> "If they have delivered any usable code" I recon that too
<tvo> cool
<Riddell> "Do you consider that they have earned their reward in the end?" 
<Riddell> I can say yes to that but you'll owe me a pint :)
<tvo> heh, if once I meet you in real life :)
<tvo> s/if//
<Riddell> are your findings about inotify locate public somewhere googleable?
<tvo> only https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RLocate
<tvo> additionally I could up my test code and link to it
<tvo> ( C++ / STL )
<Riddell> ah yes, groovy
<tvo> ok, will do
<Riddell> tvo: I guess the main issue with your project was that you wanted to make locate ioslave but that was already done
<Riddell> tvo: have you passed all the changes back to the original author?
<tvo> almost, have not yet sent a mail about 0.2 to Armin, it's on my todo
<Riddell> would it be possible to run locate ioslave from the konqueror "google" plugin when in file manager mode?
<tvo> since he wanted to add it to KDE extragear, I plan to talk with him about releasing a normal (0.5, 1.0?) version and put it on extragear at same time
<tvo> yes, that's pretty easy
<Riddell> does that need code changes?
<tvo> one else {} block after the if (htmlPart)
<Riddell> a patch for that would be groovy
<Verwilst> Riddell: !!! hellow!
<tvo> Riddell: mind if I delay that till tomorrow? or are you packaging now?
<Riddell> Verwilst: dood
<Riddell> tvo: tomorrow is fine
<tvo> ok will do, check your mail at lunchtime or so :)
<Verwilst> dood means dead in my language :p :p
<Riddell> Verwilst: live!
<Verwilst> but "oo" is pronounced like oa, as in loaf
<Verwilst> :d
<Verwilst> </dutch lesson>
* tvo is dutch too
<Verwilst> i'm not dutch ;)
<Verwilst> but belgian :p
* tvo speaks dutch too :)
<Verwilst> Riddell: heard of my little kdelibs probbies? :d
<tvo> anyway, i'm off to bed, g'night everyone
<Verwilst> see ya
<Riddell> Verwilst: remind me again
<Verwilst> Riddell: hehe
<Verwilst> well, i built arts :p
<Verwilst> but been hving troubles with kdelibs ever since
<Verwilst> apidox to be exact
<Verwilst> first it failed
<Verwilst> saying QTDOCDIR didn't exist and stuffs
<Verwilst> i bugged coolo and stuffs
<Verwilst> then got some files from admin/ from trunk 3.5
<Verwilst> then it built apidox
<Verwilst> but it just looped over and over, building apidox again and again
<Verwilst> :(
<Riddell> hmm, rather evil
<Riddell> this is using debian packaging?
<Riddell> debian/kubuntu packaging
<Riddell> have you tried compiling it without the packaging?
<Riddell> are you using unsermake?
<Verwilst> it's debian packaging yep
<Verwilst> no, not without packaging, was going to try that next, but had some exams :d
<Verwilst> and i'm using unsermake
<Riddell> might be worth trying the packaging without unsermake
<Verwilst> yips
<Verwilst> why did we use unsermake anyways?
<Verwilst> i'll probably need to edit a rules file or something eh?
<Verwilst> ( still pretty new to debian packaging, but i'm getting the hang of it ;) )
<Riddell> 1) nicer compiler output 2) faster parallel compile 3) testing it
<Riddell> edit debian/rules, comment out the unsermake line.  re-do make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> 3) because unsermake is required for KDE 4 so we need to move towards it anyway
<Verwilst> yeah, well, i'll retry unsermake when the beta's here :)
<pef> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> pef: yo
<pef> Riddell: have you spent nice holidays ? ;)
<Riddell> pef: you're another one who never told me you were going for membership
<Verwilst> Riddell: make -f debian/rules buildprep ?
<Riddell> pef: very nice thanks
<Riddell> Verwilst: that runs  make -f admin/makefile.common
<Verwilst> when should this be done in other cases?
<Verwilst> ah
<Riddell> Verwilst: it needs to be done when Makefile.am files are changed (or when changing buildsystem as we are here)
<pef> Riddell: I wasn't sure myself, have confirmed this morning
<Riddell> oh and make sure you uninstall unsermake
<Verwilst> so i can't just re-run make -f admin/makefile.common?
<Riddell> Verwilst: you can but  make -f debian/rules buildprep  does some extra cleaning or something
<Verwilst> okido :) thanks
<Verwilst> i'll try it again tomorrow :)
<Verwilst> goodnight!
<Verwilst> oh, and your kdesu patch doesn't apply cleanly anymore :)
<Verwilst> but i'm going to try and build kdelibs without it first
<Verwilst> and afterwards fixup the patch
<pef> Riddell: have you a package using qmake in mind ?
<Verwilst> bye!
<Riddell> pef: we have had packages that use qmake but I can't think of any off hand
<pef> Riddell: do you know an apt-get way to get on of them ? I can't find one
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-28
<apachelogger> hehe
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:irc.freenode.net] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/ | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<imbrandon_> 
<Hobbsee> hi all
* Hobbsee notes that fire drills are annoying.
* Hobbsee notes that they cant be ignored.
<ryanakca> heh
<Hobbsee> they're too loud
<Hobbsee> we ignored the first set of alarms, but the second ones were really disturbing
<ryanakca> hmmm... back in primary school.... we had these screeching alarms... to the point your ears ring and kindergardeners are crying because of the sound... 
<ryanakca> what time is it out in au? 2pm?
<Hobbsee> midday
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, that was the second lot of alarms.  we were ignoring the "beep beep beep" ones
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> if a fire alarm went off at night, even though it's right out my bedroom door, I'd probably sleep right threw it... nothing can wake me up...
* Hobbsee has woken up to a fire alarm before.
* Hobbsee smelt no fire, saw no fire, etc, so ignored it
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca wonders why firefox-bin keeps on either a) hanging/not responding   or  b) crashing
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: 2.0 beta?
<ryanakca> umm..... yes
<ryanakca> Bon Echo 2.0b1
<imbrandon_> GAH
<ryanakca> ???
* ryanakca wonders what he should write his first kde/qt/cpp app about/for
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: because it's a *beta*
* Hobbsee isnt even using it.
<ryanakca> how d'you downgrade it?
<ryanakca> apt-get upgraded it...
<imbrandon_> konqueror
<freeflying|away> moin all
<imbrandon_> moins freeflying|away 
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying|away 
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i dont use ubuntu's firefox or thunderbird - i use the mozilla binaries.  have for a long while
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca kicks ubuntu's FF
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: back when ubuntu only was using 1.0.5 or whatever
<ryanakca> how do you run a backtrace for something like "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/sysinfo terminated"... gdb doesn't output anything useful...
<Hobbsee> much quicker using mozilla binaries
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> you run away and scream loudly?
<ryanakca> scream loudly?
<Hobbsee> well, you could
<Hobbsee> it probably wouldnt *help* - but you could
* Hobbsee should file more sync requests.
<freeflying> more backports wil better :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: got the mail, thanks
<imbrandon> i was just looking at some other upsteam struff too
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: are you on the amarok packagers mailing list?
<imbrandon> yup ( and i got the key to the dev chan too )
<Hobbsee> nice
* Hobbsee doesnt have that.
<kwwii> moin
<imbrandon> moins kwwii
<imbrandon> kwwii: seen this yet ? http://www.racoonfink.com/archives/000700.html
* imbrandon is installing it right now
<imbrandon> moins el and raphink
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<el> moins imbrandon 
<freeflying> imbrandon: have you tried ?
<imbrandon> freeflying: tried what ?
<imbrandon> heya allee
<freeflying> imbrandon: kde4 on mac
<allee> hi imbrandon 
<raphink> hi allee & freeflying
<allee> ho ho raphink!  
<raphink> allee: what?
<allee> raphink: merged/backported yesterday FAI.  Now I'll try it ;)
<raphink> nice
<freeflying> raphink: heya
<allee> raphink: how do you define classes?  By hostname/case by case ..?
<imbrandon> freeflying: its still installing right now
<raphink> allee: you mean here? 
<imbrandon> freeflying: i'll put some screenshots up when it gets done
<allee> raphink: I have to define now my classes for some old and new desktops, laptops, ...
<freeflying> imbrandon: have you downloaded them? the server is too slow for me  :)
<raphink> allee: do you mean how we define classes here? or in general?
<imbrandon> freeflying: yea there on my hdd , installing qt as we speak , the rest will follow
<allee> raphink: how you do it.
<raphink> allee: well you don't want to know how we do it here
<allee> :)
<raphink> allee: and I would do it using the subnetworks and DNS
<raphink> once the client has gotten its IP and DNS at boot
<raphink> or using the mac address if necessary
<raphink> the problem we have here is that the shell&core team refuses to give a definition to what a machine is
<allee> raphink: ah, okay.  DNS was also my starting point
<raphink> they refuse to define a machine as a network card
* allee suggests kicking the core team
<raphink> allee: I'd let the client get an IP from the DHCP and a DNS
<raphink> allee: bad idea ;)
<raphink> allee: we don't even have a DB of the mac addresses of the machines that I know of
<raphink> because they didn't see the use of it
<raphink> there is no reality in machines here$
<raphink> a box is not a definition, a mac address is not a definition, and obviously an IP or a DNS is even less 
<raphink> so for them, we have no machines
<allee> raphink: uhm
<raphink> although we have 2000 of them
<allee> raphink: thx. I'll start with DNS.  I'll see if dmidecode of MAC will later use for fine tuning ..
<allee> raphink: thx
<imbrandon> wb kwwii
<imbrandon> kwwii: what email address do you prefer ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: you arround today ?
<kwwii> imbrandon: doesn't matter to me :-)
<kwwii> kwwii@bootsplash.org is fine
<imbrandon> heh kk
<kwwii>  testing kdm, brb
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> heheh heya
<imbrandon> i was trying to compile the kde4 snapshot and i had a question but i got it worked out
<imbrandon> but i might have another in a few 
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> btw i just emailed you and kwwii those pics ( tar.gz ) becouse i couldent get the darned package to make a diff right
<imbrandon> i will have to learn that better later
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> ok
<imbrandon> its like 6 png's and one css file but they are spread accross kdebase and kdelibs
<Riddell> will try and get onto that
<imbrandon> ;(
<imbrandon> hehe no biggie and sorry i couldent do a diff
<imbrandon> it just whooped my arse, i guess i know what i need to work on packin wise now 
<imbrandon> Riddell: have you tried kde4 on osx yet ?
<Riddell> I don't have os x
<imbrandon> i cant get "  eval `/opt/kde4-deps/bin/dbus-launch --auto-syntax` " to run ( everything else upto that point works )
<imbrandon> ahh okie
* imbrandon just installed the kde4 bin's on osx 
<imbrandon> about 3 hours ago
<imbrandon> keeps telling me it cant bind to socket <dbus path> permission denied
<imbrandon> i'll poke rangerrick about it later as its his bin's i'm using
<imbrandon> should dbus-daemon --system be run with sudo ? that might be my issue ......
<Riddell> got dbus installed?
<imbrandon> yea and running
<allee> raphink: 
<allee> +
<allee> +
<allee> ooops sorry
* omeow is away: Gone away for now.
* omeow-away is back.
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/kde-osx.png  <-- kde4 osx 10.4 
<imbrandon> i have pics of the rest of the install process too but they are tiff's
<imbrandon> heh
<freeflying> imbrandon: take some snapshot of kde4 stuffs on mac  :)
<imbrandon> freeflying:  thats the kde4 installing, i need to get dbus running properly then i will
<Riddell> bah, that's a very old KDE logo they're using
<imbrandon> rangerrick ( from #kde / #kde-darwin ) did that Riddell
<Riddell> I know
<imbrandon> hehe 
<imbrandon> hrm i need to get that osx on irc so i can post the error , maybe you/him/someone knows how to fix it , i'm sure its simple but i just dont know enough about how dbuss works
* imbrandon downloads irssix
<imbrandon>  export PATH="/opt/qt4/bin:/opt/kde4-deps/bin:/opt/kde4/bin:$PATH"
<imbrandon> sudo /opt/kde4-deps/bin/dbus-daemon --system
<imbrandon> eval `/opt/kde4-deps/bin/dbus-launch --auto-syntax`
<imbrandon> thats what i ran
<imbrandon> its the last command its choking on
* imbrandon stops before he gets tooo far offtopic 
<omeow> imbrandon, that screenshot is horrible.
<imbrandon> Riddell: on this page http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE3To4 , i shouldent have to build cmake or qt right ? those packages are avaible in edgy correct ?
<imbrandon> omeow: why is that ?
<imbrandon> heh
<omeow> Because the background image interferes with the bullet items.
<imbrandon> thats how the install is, not the screen shot silly
<imbrandon> i dident make the installer 
<omeow> That's the only thing I saw. :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, although I think qt4-kdecopy still has an install issue
<imbrandon> ahh yea
<imbrandon> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy_4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<imbrandon>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libQtDesignerComponents_debug.so', which is also in package libqt4-dev-kdecopy
<imbrandon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<imbrandon>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy_4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<imbrandon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<imbrandon> dupe .so
<imbrandon> err wait
<imbrandon> no thats wrong i was trying to install both
* imbrandon headdesks
<omeow> Lovely error code
<imbrandon> qmake dosent use ccache huh ? bummer
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'll fix that
* Hobbsee notes that there is justice in the world.
<imbrandon> heh the world aint fair thats for sure, but what makes you say that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: a guy who was showing pornographic material on his phone to an employee under 16 got almost-fired.  he's on a very very tight leash now, being watched like a hawk :)
<Hobbsee> he was an annoying idiot anyway.
<Hobbsee> s/was/is/
<imbrandon> ahh
<Hobbsee> it's so nice to see that the higher ups *do* actually care about such things.  
<Hobbsee> rather than just ignoring it.
<Hobbsee> ...like usual
<Hobbsee> anyway, end rant.  and someone please remind me to call in sick to work tomorrow.
<imbrandon> Riddell: did you ever get the "krash" snapshot to compile ?
<imbrandon> i'm having truble with kdelibs
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> hrm ok maybe i'm missing a dep, lemme pastbin something and see if its obvious to you
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i suspect you're very brave
<Hobbsee> even trying :P
<imbrandon> heh probably but i would like to get it working 
<imbrandon> or atleaste compiling 
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/151764  <-- i dident know how much info you would need so i pasted the whole konsole buffer
<imbrandon> i think i'm just missing a dep if you got it to compile on edgy
<Riddell> is the qtdbus library installed?
<imbrandon> hrm whats the package name
<imbrandon> brandon-test@voyager:~/kdelibs_build$ sudo apt-cache search qtdbus
<imbrandon> brandon-test@voyager:~/kdelibs_build$ sudo apt-cache search qt-dbus
<imbrandon> brandon-test@voyager:~/kdelibs_build$
<Riddell> it's not a package, it's part of qt4-core or qt4-gui
<Hobbsee> libdbus-qt-1-1c2?
<imbrandon> ahh both of those are
<Hobbsee> or related bits?
<imbrandon> i think i install all those, checking now
<imbrandon> brandon-test@voyager:~/kdelibs_build$ sudo dpkg -l|grep ii|grep qt4
<imbrandon> ii  libqt4-core-kdecopy                   4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime libr
<imbrandon> ii  libqt4-debug-kdecopy                  4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 debugging runtime libraries
<imbrandon> ii  libqt4-dev-kdecopy                    4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 development files
<imbrandon> ii  libqt4-gui-kdecopy                    4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 core GUI functionality runtime library
<imbrandon> ii  libqt4-qt3support-kdecopy             4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 3 compatibility library for Qt 4
<imbrandon> ii  libqt4-sql-kdecopy                    4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 SQL database module
<imbrandon> ii  qt4-dev-tools-kdecopy                 4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 development tools
<imbrandon> ii  qt4-doc-kdecopy                       4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu2           Qt 4 API documentation
<imbrandon> yea looks like both are installed
<Riddell> the issue is whether they contain the dbus library
<imbrandon> ahh , well something i can do to check heh 
<imbrandon> i do have these files installed
<imbrandon> /usr/lib/libdbus-qt-1.so.1
<imbrandon> /usr/lib/libdbus-qt-1.so.1.0.0
<imbrandon> brandon-test@voyager:~/kdelibs_build$ dpkg -S /usr/lib/libdbus-qt-1.so.1
<imbrandon> libdbus-qt-1-1c2: /usr/lib/libdbus-qt-1.so.1
<imbrandon> brandon-test@voyager:~/kdelibs_build$          
<imbrandon> hrm but its using the local dbus i compiled for that user
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> thats probably the issue huh
* imbrandon headdesks again
* Hobbsee removes imbrandon's desk before he harms it.
<imbrandon> lol
<omeow> I'm trying to do this tutorial; http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/tutorial-t1.html but when I try to compile it, it fails with the following errors; http://omeow.ath.cx/make-error.log
<seaLne> do live cds have gcc on them?
<Riddell> seaLne: no
<imbrandon> nope
<Riddell> seaLne: but you can install it
<seaLne> bah
<Hobbsee> they dont have build-essentials?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: not by default but you can install it
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Riddell> omeow: make sure you use qmake-qt4
<omeow> I believe I have to switch to qmake for qt4? but I don't remember the command for how to do that.
<Hobbsee> omeow: sudo update-alternatives --config qmake?
<Hobbsee> just a guess
<omeow> Ah yes, I think that was it.
<imbrandon> Riddell: i dont have to export the dbus stuff and run dbusstart right since i dont need to compile my own dbud
<imbrandon> s/dbud/dbus
<imbrandon> here is what i'm exporting
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/151767
<Riddell> I didn't have to
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> that could have been my problem i think
<kwwii> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/powerMangerIcons.tar.gz
<Riddell> kwwii: rocking
<kwwii> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-kdm.tar.gz
<Riddell> kwwii: what's changed in that?
<kwwii> that has new pics and a new xml file (wider menu buttons, etc.)
<Riddell> ok
<kwwii> Riddell: I guess that we need to take one of the powermanager icons and use it as the app icon as well
<kwwii> if I missed any others that we need, let me know
<Riddell> kwwii: yes that's my plan
<kwwii> cool :-)
* kwwii runs to the store, bbl
<Hobbsee> http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> where'd you see that Hobbsee LOL
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: -ops
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> arg brb rebooting
<Riddell> kwwii: that plug doesn't look very plug like
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's probably an australian plug or something
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> looks like the ac adapter end of the plug
<imbrandon> for a lappy
<Riddell> oh, I see
<Riddell> hmm, it has no cable
<Riddell> and seems too wide
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> we power laptops by microwaves now, didnt you know?  no physical connection required.
* fritsch thinks: would be helpfull in german winter, when it is not so warm ... (glow, glow...)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> to all of you who wanted to know the conversation where i got that link from...
<Hobbsee> [22:07]  <Seveas> ompaul, http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<Hobbsee> [22:11]  <Hobbsee> Seveas: haha
<Hobbsee> [22:18]  <-- imbrandon has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Hobbsee> [22:19]  <Seveas> Hobbsee, make me a sandwich!
<Hobbsee> [22:19]  <Hobbsee> Seveas: go fishing!
<Hobbsee> [22:19]  <Seveas> Hobbsee, sudo die
<Hobbsee> [22:20]  <Hobbsee> Seveas: is not in /etc/sudoers.  go fishing!
<Hobbsee> [22:20]  <Seveas> ROFL
<Hobbsee> [22:20]  <Hobbsee> :D
<imbrandon> hahha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: are you seeing the bugs at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/j2se1.4-i586/+bugs ?  seems that you're the maintainer
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've uploaded kmformat thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell: oh cool, i forgot about that , heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  HUH /me hasent touched that i dont think /me looks
<imbrandon> oh wow , ok
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you're listed as the maintainer and the creator :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> 'well i'm not the maintainer but i'm the last uploader
<imbrandon> Current release:  1.4.2.02-1ubuntu4
<imbrandon> Creator: Brandon Holtsclaw
<imbrandon> Maintainer: Blackdown Packagers
<imbrandon> but i'll look at them after breakfast
<imbrandon> 
<imbrandon> ( and that was for the dh_iconcache transition, i know little about that package tbh )
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy reviewing Prezu's package?
* Hobbsee hides
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: seems that package should be axed anyway - see -bugs
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-devel
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: heh check this ....
<imbrandon> [08:25]  <imbrandon> i can see the screenshots now , linux/kde running mol osx running konsole & virtualpc running windows runing konsole
<imbrandon> [08:25]  <RangerRick> haha
<imbrandon> [08:25]  <RangerRick> that would rock
<imbrandon> [08:25]  <RangerRick> in a horrible, disgusting kind of way
<imbrandon> [08:25]  <RangerRick> :)
<imbrandon> ^^ talking about kde4 on osx
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> ahhh oxgyen goodness kwwii you rock 
<n8k99> oh dear gawd! 
<imbrandon> heya n8k99
<n8k99> hey: i had great trouble with amarok 142 on my tibook
<n8k99> had to go back to 141
<imbrandon> from me ? on dapper or edgy ?
<Hobbsee> define "great trouble"
<n8k99> dapper 
<n8k99> when i tried to run it, my cpu went 100% and nothing happened for over half an hour
<imbrandon> where did you get it from and what version ( i updated 2 times since i uploaded but higher version so it should have upgraded )
<n8k99> had to killall in yakuake
<n8k99> tried to run a debug but did not see that option under amarok --help
<imbrandon> did you try to run it from console and see if there was any errors ?
<n8k99> yeah and there was just a blank space added beneath the line where I entered the command
<imbrandon> how big is your music collection by chance ?
<imbrandon> i'm still assuming you grabed my version
<imbrandon> ( that is exactly the same as edgy's )
<n8k99> yeah grabbed your version - i have 15G on a separate partition
<imbrandon> ahh ntfs by chance ?
<n8k99> ntfs - that's the apple journalling (journalling is turned off)
<imbrandon> you mean hpfs+ ? ( thats apple ) ntfs is windows
<imbrandon> s/windows/windows-nt or above
<n8k99> no then that partition is hpfs
<n8k99> so that i can use itunes whenever im in osx
<n8k99> or amarok in kubuntu
<imbrandon> ahh ok i know there was an issue with ntfs , might be the same with hpfs too, its in svn , i'll have a look at it and see if the patch will apply later
<n8k99> ok kool
<imbrandon> i just happen to have an ibook i can test it on too LOL
<imbrandon> i'll just have to load dapper but thats no biggie, i have a free 8gig partition i think
<n8k99> i'm seriously considering getting rid of the 20 G partition for osx and running a straight linux laptop
<imbrandon> n8k99: check out my new toy for the day ( still trying to get it to run right but i got some help )
<imbrandon> [08:32]  <n8k99> oh dear gawd!
<imbrandon> errr
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/kde-osx.png
<n8k99> but have yet to figure out a stradegy to no lose data from /home/nathan
<imbrandon> tar it up and ftp it somewhere 
<imbrandon> you should always have a backup on cd/dvd or something anyhow heh
<n8k99> can i do  that with ark?
<imbrandon> sure , but i'm more conftrable with the command line , but with ark make sure you have "show hidden files" on
<n8k99> imbrandon_: wait a sec - is that kde being installed from .dmg on osx?
<imbrandon> n8k99: yea kde4 to be exact 
<imbrandon> and its from a .mpkg extracted from a .dmg 
<n8k99> imbrandon_: that is totally sick!! does that mean all the great apps i love and enjoy will run natively on osx?
<imbrandon> hahahaha not quite yet, but its getting close
<imbrandon> kdebase barely compiles/runs
<n8k99> hmmm.... i may not delete that partition after all ;)
<imbrandon> as of right now but near the release of kde4 yea
<imbrandon> kde4 is much more windows/osx friendly from what i've been told 
<imbrandon> but dont give up your kubuntu install heh
* imbrandon might have to make a kubuntu-osx-default-settings .dmg 
<n8k99> nice - oh don't worry about that
<n8k99> i'll be at the UN tomorrow with Og Marciel and wearing my Kubuntu golf shirt
<imbrandon> n8k99: here is konqueror running from the guy who made the binarys http://ranger.befunk.com/gallery2/v/misc/screenshots/konqueror-20060826.png.html
<n8k99> as we demonstrate Ubuntu to all the tech staff there
<imbrandon> s/ubuntu/kubuntu
<imbrandon> 
<imbrandon> now if i can get konversation to run on osx i would scream like a 12 year old girl
<imbrandon> i hate osx irc apps
<n8k99> i use fire - oh wait that's not irc nevermind
* Hobbsee is envious of fire.  it looks nice
<imbrandon> n8k99: btw i sent Riddell those images we made , he will probably package / upload them sometime today or soonish
<n8k99> imbrandon_: so does konqi act like a file manaager in osx?
<imbrandon> i'm still on the installing stage, but i would guess so
<imbrandon> that konq screenie is from the packager
<n8k99> imbrandon_: that's great, I have a version from the kde that is .xcf and has all the different layers so that you just export the one you want
<imbrandon> i'll know in about ~20 minutes
<imbrandon> n8k99: nice
<bddebian> Howdy
<n8k99> hi
<imbrandon> mind shooting me a copy in email ? imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<n8k99> on its way
<n8k99> there are two .xcf that cover the major stuff
<n8k99> there's a whole nother directory of slices I have yet to deal with
<imbrandon> heh
<n8k99> erm, i sent two .xcf to you that i have 'fixed' there is another directory of little slices that need the color correction
<n8k99> i have yet to sort them out
<Riddell> yuriy: have you submitted your code for review to _Sime?
<Riddell> _Sime: do you know that final mentor questionnaires are up?
<Hobbsee> Prezu: which package?
<Lure> Hobbsee: I think Prezu is hunting somebody for this one: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2968
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee is looking at Arbiter's stuff
<Hobbsee> well, one of them
<Hobbsee> Lure: ack, i'm not touching that.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: [00:48]  <Jucato> Hobbsee: when will the official announcement for Amarok 1.4.2 be posted in Kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> when I copy over imbrandon's packages I guess
<jjesse> well then get on it :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: they ahve all be updated to 1.4.2-0ubuntu2 and compiled for all 3 arches including the libs too
<imbrandon> Riddell: just fyi ^^ 
<imbrandon> s/be/been
<Riddell> thanks
<imbrandon> and tested by quite a few users too so i think their solid 
<imbrandon> lol i have been getting lots of comments and mail  hehe
* Riddell wonders what the CD do
<imbrandon> its that what  shows up as ?
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> heh its a unicode smile
<Riddell> fun
* imbrandon should probably drop it
<imbrandon> it shows up in everything but irssi afaik
<n8k99> i think it's cute ^_-
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: stolen from Seveas, yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's mind control.
<imbrandon> yea i stole that from Seveas and    ( musical notes for Riddell )
<imbrandon> i have a regext that replaces them when i type lol
<jjesse> wow
<imbrandon> s/t//
<imbrandon> oh kopete 0.12.2 is uploaded to my dapper pool too Riddell if you wanna add that also ( upto you )
* Hobbsee wants to see the backport request for that approved.
<imbrandon> it has been approved i thought ( along with amarok )
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/pool/dapper/ if you dident have the link handy
<imbrandon> broke into sub dirs for easy access to only single app's
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: indeed.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: guess we're just waiting on the archive to process more
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea and afaik keybuk is off today
<imbrandon> dunno whom else does it
<Hobbsee> kamion
<Hobbsee> who is also off
<Hobbsee> *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> there's nothing time-critical in it
<imbrandon> ahh well one of them "k"'s in -core-dev hahaha
<danimo> moin!
<imbrandon> heya danimo
<danimo> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: huh?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> does anyone else have problems with knetworkmanager and the wallet?
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes, apparently that was supposed to be fixed in svn, months ago
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: was jokin about "k"amoin and "k"eybuk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i got it eventually :)
* Hobbsee must be tired
<fdoving> danimo: i have problems with knetworkmanager, won't work with bcm43xx anymore. 
<imbrandon> ahhh new upload by ranger rick, brb afk
<Hobbsee> fdoving: problem with networkmanager.  known, too
<n8k99> imbrandon: just don't change to kimbrandon
<imbrandon> n8k99: heh
<imbrandon> no cahnce
<imbrandon> chance
<n8k99> that would be sort of creepy in a talladega-nights-way
<Hobbsee> danimo: this bug?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/48225
<Ubug2> Malone bug 48225 in knetworkmanager "KnetworkManager doesn't save the WPA Key unless Kwallet is installed and configured" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<fdoving> Hobbsee: yeah, i confirmed a bug a few days ago... about knetworkmanager and bcm43xx.
<Hobbsee> also see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/57739
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57739 in knetworkmanager "please backport 0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1 to dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<danimo> Hobbsee: looking..
<Hobbsee> danimo: particularly the bug off that
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, that's the bug
<danimo> (the one referenced from the backport request)
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah....
* Hobbsee migth ask tonio_ about that
<danimo> Hobbsee: and suspend is broken :(
<danimo> Hobbsee: not sure if this is due to the fact that I swiched to guidance
<Hobbsee> danimo: try calling /etc/acpi/suspend.sh or whatever iti s
<Hobbsee> then try with a GUI
* Hobbsee think they broke it anyway.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think I did that
<danimo> Hobbsee: funny thing is: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> what happens when it doesnt?
<danimo> it just locks up on resume
<Hobbsee> ah
<danimo> another annoying thing is that ubuntu's suspend (and grub specifically) ever since has problems with reiserfs
<Hobbsee> oh man...it's 1am again, and i'm awake...
<jjesse> go to bed Hobbsee
<danimo> Hobbsee: it's 5pm and I feel dead
<danimo> Hobbsee: got a nice cold
<jjesse> its 11:11 and i'm ready for lunch :)
<n8k99> man, it's 11:11am and i want to go to bed
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee curls up and falls asleep in the back corner of #kubuntu-devel
* Hobbsee is already getting people from work telling her that she looks tired1
<danimo> whenever the computer resumes, it tells me that my filesystem is corrupt and that I should start in safe mode
<danimo> which is stupid
<danimo> btw: did anyone try upstart already?
<Hobbsee> danimo: Lure has
<Lure> danimo: you have problem with knetworkmanager on Edgy?
<danimo> Lure: yes
<imbrandon> Riddell: woot konversation 1.0rc1 out, making packages now ( and uvf )
<Lure> danimo: for me it works nicelly after recent update of both knm and kwallet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would be your opinion in starting kde with a saved session of a few apps (like katapult, etc), rather than the default "everything that's ever been opened but hasnt quite died yet" as we currently do
<danimo> Lure: ok...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice!
<danimo> Lure: how is upstart?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i was still having to enter my passphrase in tonight.  *shrug*
<Lure> danimo: it just works
<Lure> danimo: but no improvement yet, as it basicallly just mimics init for now
<danimo> Lure: do you know solaris' smf framework?
<Lure> danimo: shutdown is faster, but Keybuk said that this is due to bug.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I mostly like the saved session, but it can also be a hassle right enough
<danimo> hehe
<Lure> danimo: not really 
<danimo> Lure: http://www.sebastian-kirsch.org/moebius/docs/smf.pdf
<Lure> danimo: Keybuk has evil plan to use upstart already for Knot2, which I think would be great
<danimo> Lure: it's really interesting
<Lure> danimo: the fun part will begin when rcS will get replaced with real upstart events
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true.  it's easy enough to change.  well, it isnt, but it should be, i suspect.  it's more of a question of what's a sane default
<Lure> danimo: thanks - will read through it in the evening
<danimo> Lure: the most facinating concept are contracts: a kernel concept that groups up certain processes
<Lure> Hobbsee: really? I just had to do it once after reinstall, from then on it is working w/o
<danimo> Lure: so you can go and say: I want to log all stdout from all apps from a specific contract into this specific file, including detached daemon processes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I think it is easy to change
<danimo> Lure: that is not possible with linux as it is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that.  it's under the advanced settings, unless i'm missing it
<Hobbsee> in SS
<Lure> Hobbsee: I would agree that save session might be a problem for newcomers, however I also like it
<Lure> ;-)
<danimo> Lure: who did you say is in charge of that?
<Hobbsee> Lure: true.  worth thinking about.
<Lure> Hobbsee: +1 - it is somehow hidden where to change that. I would preffer to have checkbox "Save current session" on Logout dialog
<Hobbsee> Lure: i lost some of my config settings (yes, again, dont ask)
<Hobbsee> Lure: +2 even better.  start with a predefined saved session, then give the option for "save current session"
<Hobbsee> although then on subsequent boots, the same session starts up
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, with default is Off ;)
* Hobbsee shrugs.
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes, which makes it much faste.r
* Lure is just messing with ksmserver so I might look into this ;-)
<danimo> Lure: what are you changing there?
<Hobbsee> Lure: cool.  worth thinking on
<Lure> danimo:  Keybuk is the guy for upstart
<Hobbsee> Lure: and besides, it's edgy.  we can play with the defaults
<Lure> danimo: adding Suspend/Hibernate with HAL buttons
<Hobbsee> and i'd like to hear people saying "kde feels faster on kubuntu at startup"
<danimo> Lure: currently not online
<danimo> Lure: ah, cool. is that portable?
<Lure> danimo: he is from UK and they have public holiday
<danimo> Lure: ah, ok
<Lure> danimo: I hope it will be portable to any Linux with proper HAL/dbus support
<Lure> danimo: I just hate HAL/dbus APIs (would preffer nice C++ interface)
<danimo> Lure: yes
* Lure wonders why Riddell is not celebrating third bank holiday of the year ;-)
<danimo> Lure: well, if we could #ifdef HAL this, we could put it into 3.5 branch
<Lure> danimo: I am no KDE devel, so it is Riddell's call what to push upstream
<danimo> Lure: I can push it, too
<Lure> danimo: I can add some additional #ifdef's just to be ready though
<danimo> Lure: that'd be great
<Lure> danimo: hopefully I can hack something - it will be similar as mbiebl did for powersave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave#head-ad7d472db3598a4e26e2854d975e69be09f94cb6
<Lure> just that I will add two standard buttons - depending on what system supports (Suspend/Hibernate)
<Lure> it would be done yesterday if I would manage to call HAL Suspend/Hibernate method
<imbrandon> HAHAHAHAH IT LIVES !! , screenshot / blog time
<danimo> imbrandon: what?
<imbrandon> danimo: one sec, you'll see 
<danimo> Lure: hmm, but that will crowd the dialog a lot
<danimo> imbrandon: you're abusing utf8 chars for smileys? ugh :)
<Lure> danimo: true, but having one button with drop down is not much better...
<danimo> prolly
<Riddell> Lure: it's not a holiday in this country
<Lure> Riddell: isn't today some public holiday in UK (bank holiday was just a joke for Hobbsee)
* Hobbsee wants a holiday
<Riddell> Lure: I believe a holiday in some countries in the UK but not my one
* Hobbsee sulks, due to lack of holidays.
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee attacks Lure with her long pointy stick of DOOM!
<_Sime> Riddell: thanks, I was looking for that SoC page yesterday, but I just couldn't find it.
<_Sime> Riddell: I knew that it was time for _something_. ;-)
* Lure hides
<danimo> imbrandon: heh, the suse guys didn't know what suse stands for?
<Hobbsee> Lure: you cant hide.
* Lure -> off to get home, bbl
<imbrandon> lol nope
<Hobbsee> Lure: you can try though :P
<Hobbsee> bye Lure :)
<Lure> bye
* Hobbsee thinks of what she said about bed.
<jjesse> just upgrading test dapper box to edgy :)
<imbrandon> danimo: i told you it lives http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/kde4-osx.png   ( Riddell Hobbsee and anyone else too ) heh
* Hobbsee beds.
<Hobbsee> really this time.  i think
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> imbrandon: ah, nice :)
<fdoving> what's going to be the default powermanager for edgy? powersaved?
<danimo> imbrandon: can you screenshot kpat, pls?
<imbrandon> kpat ?
<imbrandon> is it included in kdebase ?
<imbrandon> danimo: ^^
<danimo> imbrandon: no, kdegames
<imbrandon> ahh kdebase is all thats compiled so far, i'll compile more here in a bit
<danimo> imbrandon: but should look fancy
<kwwii> re
<imbrandon> kdelibs kdebase kdepimlibs qt
<imbrandon> kwwii: have a look at the url i just posted ;P
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> been a while since I have seen kde running in osx
<imbrandon> heh kde4
<imbrandon> rangerrick said there is some libpng issues thus the colors are funny some spots
<imbrandon> but its comming along
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> well libpng on ppc to be exact
<imbrandon> sucks you have to start dbus manualy and run the kdeapp from the same session but its getting put into launchd now
<imbrandon> to make it osxified
<fdoving> osx sucks.
<fdoving> (i'm diplomatic,right?).
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii> actually, having konqueror in osx would be really nice
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: URL?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: for ?
<DaSkreech> I don't know I logged in and saw something about a URL that apparently the rest of this discussion is based on
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: ahh http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/kde4-osx.png
<freeflying> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon> freeflying: ;P
<imbrandon> ok off to update konversation
<freeflying> imbrandon: konversation under mac?
<imbrandon> no under edgy , 1.0rc1 was just released
<imbrandon> but i'll compile it for mac too sometimes, just not today
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Changelog?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: probaby on the konversation website 
<imbrandon> 'ello jdong_
<jdong_> hello, imbrandon
* DaSkreech waves at jdong_
<danimo> kwwii: and it never looked that native :)
<danimo> though there is still a long way to go I guess
<kwwii> danimo: true, but I am talking about the functionality more than the looks :-)
<kwwii> konqueror is my favorite ftp browser ;-)
<danimo> kwwii: bah, functionality is only for those who are unaffacted by the blending shine of fancy stuff :)
<kwwii> :p
<danimo> kwwii: i.e. pragmatists
<danimo> imbrandon: how's compilation going?
<fdoving> where did the close-tab-button-where-site-icon-is-hack go? 
<imbrandon> danimo: of? hehe i got 4 or 5 things going
<kwwii> now that I have my wlan card in my laptop running, I will stick to linux :-)
<imbrandon> heheh
<DaSkreech> Wow that's ugly
<imbrandon> i need a bigger hdd for my lappy fo i can confortably keep osx and kubuntu on there
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: what is ?
<danimo> imbrandon: oh, yeah, kde4
<DaSkreech> http://commit-digest.org/issues/2006-08-27/files/sleek_mockup.png
<danimo> DaSkreech: well, it's real code
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: its a MOCKUP
<danimo> DaSkreech: if it was a mockup, it would look pretty for sure, but it's the very first implementation
<danimo> DaSkreech: making it shiny comes alter :)
<danimo> imbrandon: but one in code afaik
<danimo> imbrandon: no?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> kwwii: did i tell you how much i love oxgyen icons today 
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know.. but the app is called sleek 
<danimo> DaSkreech: and it will be :)
<imbrandon> danimo: i dunno i put the kde4 compile on hold ~1 hour while i compiled the new konvo
<danimo> ah, ok
<DaSkreech> Yeah. kwwii when are the sys tray size ones going to be done? Cause I think other than Solid Oxygen is the furthest along in it's implementation. You have a huge amount of work to redo all those icons though :)
<danimo> DaSkreech: not everyone has his own kwwii for pretty mockups :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: tray size? just have the script generate smaller icons from the svg's , they look fine in my tray
<DaSkreech> danimo: Understood :) He just went on for while as to how nicely it'll integrate and nice it will be. No Disclaimer with this first draft is kind of rough
<kwwii> DaSkreech: we are working on them now, we actually render the small sizes from a different svg (but you have to turn that function on in the script which renders them)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: I remember them saying they would build a smaller svg
<danimo> kwwii: will you stay with the brown folders finally?
<imbrandon> BLUE FOLDERS ftw
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: see? :-)
<kwwii> we have already started making smaller size icons, lots more to com
<kwwii> danimo: no idea, there is a mixed response to both blue and brown
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: thats exactly what i just said ( just diffrently )
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Anything but blue folders for the impression win
<danimo> kwwii: how about purple? ;)
* danimo hides
<imbrandon> kwwii: how about all 3  and pink 
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: He just said a different svg. So they would have to rebuild
<imbrandon> hehehe
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I was wondering where the bouncing icon would come from
<imbrandon> [11:37]  <imbrandon> DaSkreech: tray size? just have the script generate smaller icons from the svg's 
<kozz> kwwii: is it possible to make the menu button in kdm wider? feel a bit tight now. Otherwise, I like the theme.
<imbrandon> i dident say WHAT svg's
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: :-P ftw :)
* DaSkreech hugs his changelog in Amarok :)
<DaSkreech> -_-
* DaSkreech hugs his changelog for Amarok in Adept :) 
<imbrandon> you and your obsession with changelogs
<DaSkreech> I like changelogs
<jjesse> what version of kde is edgy at right now
<imbrandon> 3.5.4
<DaSkreech> 3.5.5 comes out Nov?
<danimo> DaSkreech: yes, about that time
<jjesse> is that the same version as dapper?
<DaSkreech> Possibly
<DaSkreech> Not default Dapper
<imbrandon> 3.5.2 is dapper default
<imbrandon> but kubuntu.org has 3.5.4 dapper packages
<imbrandon> that many use
<imbrandon> ( and 3.5.3 for that matter )
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: it alerts me to fixes to really annoying problems that made me stop using a feature months ago and to new hidden stuff to wow the folks in my office who use Gnome :)
<imbrandon> then you want the upstream changelogs not the ones in adept
<imbrandon> silly
<DaSkreech> No If there are a bunch of updates I didn't go looking for. I want to know what changed
<jjesse> thanks for answering my question
<DaSkreech> Stuff like popularity contest and Launchpad ding my radar when they get updated and I have no idea what they do
<imbrandon> they have other outlets to let you know their updates , you are 1 in 1000 that read a changelog let along a debian changelog ( unless you are maintaing the package )
* imbrandon exits this conversation before i get too agervated
<DaSkreech> Ctrl-Q :_)
<imbrandon>  /kick works good too
<DaSkreech> Cause I want to read Changelogs?
<DaSkreech> That's very Unkde-ish of you :)
<imbrandon> becosue you are now being a troll since i ask that we drop this 
<DaSkreech> I'm not pushing the convo anymore :( I want kwwii to log back in so I can find out if they are going to use the same SVGs for the bouncing icon
<kwwii_> huh?
<kwwii_> the bouncing icons are done by kde, not a special file
<kwwii_> you mean on the cursor, or?
<kwwii_> I hate those things
<DaSkreech> Yeah on the cursor when you start an app
<DaSkreech> I used to I don't mind them anymore
<kwwii_> the first thing I turn off
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i never even notice them hardly
<DaSkreech> kwwii_: Those would be from the same SVG for the systray?
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: I guess those are 16x16 whereas the systray uses 22x22
<imbrandon> ugh i hate bash
<imbrandon> ok forgive my bash un-l33t skillz but wth is this doing ? "  for i in [^n] *.3; do mv $$i mtp_$$i; done  "
<imbrandon> brb more mt dew
* imbrandon notes: specificly the whats the regex matching
<fdoving> [^n]  is anything but 'n'
<trappist> * means 0 or more times
<fdoving> if that's what you're thinking about.
<trappist> . means one character
<imbrandon> yea trappist yea i know .*
<trappist> but it's *. :)
<imbrandon> well yea , heh but you get the point
<trappist> so you're matching 0 or more not-n's
<imbrandon> i thought ^ was the beging 
<imbrandon> of a line
<imbrandon> or file name in this case
<fdoving> not when it's first in a braced expressioon.
<trappist> imbrandon: depends on context.  in brackets it's a not operator.
<imbrandon> ahh
<trappist> right, when it's first
<imbrandon> ok , see thats why i hate regex lol
<trappist> <3 regex
<imbrandon> basicly i have to un-bashize this from a rules file  .....
<imbrandon> cd doc/man/man3 && \
<imbrandon>                 rm -f _* *.[ch] .3 && \
<imbrandon>                 for i in [^n] *.3; do mv $$i mtp_$$i; done
<imbrandon> 
<trappist> but, does bash use regexes like that?  I thought you could only use glob expressions there
<imbrandon> that works in bash but not dash, dash == ubuntu , bash == debian , see the problem heh
<imbrandon> i hate it when they do that
<trappist> looks like it does work
<trappist> yeah I don't like the move to dash
<imbrandon> yea in bash, but not in a bin/sh shelll ( dash )
<imbrandon> that the debian/rules runs in
<imbrandon> ;P
<imbrandon> ls -l /bin/sh
<imbrandon> its dash
<fdoving> why? 
<fdoving> bash rocks.
<imbrandon> i dunno , ask the ubuntu god's heh 
<imbrandon> i just know it is
<imbrandon> ;P
<imbrandon> hehehhe
<trappist> dash is smaller
<fdoving> so, now we need to builddepend on bash for all packages.
<imbrandon> fdoving: no its always been that way, we just change the rules to un-bashize them
<trappist> won't it use the default shell even if bash is installed?
<imbrandon> trappist: exactly
<trappist> I'd sure rather rethink the move to dash
<trappist> apt-cache show dash even suggests it's not a great idea
<imbrandon> as i said i just follow policy, ask the ubuntu god's at the next TB meeting 
<DaSkreech> trappist: Any docs on the dash move?
<trappist> DaSkreech: I was just about to look for some
<DaSkreech> cool
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: probably way back when ubuntu was formed, its been this way since the beging
<imbrandon> e.g grep the irc logs for tb meetings
<DaSkreech> See if we could just fix that stupid bug one we could get on to the other stuff :-(
<trappist> I see a reference to a relevant spec, but I haven't found the spec yet
<imbrandon> and that has what do do with DaSkreech ?
<trappist> dash-as-bin-sh
<imbrandon> moins toma
<toma> ola imbrandon
<fdoving> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<trappist> awesome
<fdoving> after reading it it's OK, after all :)
<trappist> yeah, it won't break anything
<trappist> *whew*
<imbrandon> trappist: its been this way for a LONG LONG time , so if it was gonna break it would have by now 
<imbrandon> thats what i was trying to tell you 
<trappist> oh you mean in edgy?
<imbrandon> yes
<trappist> something in the debian build scripts is using /bin/sh then?
<nixternal_> klipper == broke
<jjesse> hmm should have done a snapshot of my vmware session before i tried to upgrade to edgy from dapper, can't get pass "starting periodic command scheduler. ok"
<imbrandon> trappist: only every single thing
<jjesse> wont get pass the test splash screen :(
<trappist> jjesse: I had that.  lemme try to remember how I fixed it.
<trappist> oh, I upgraded xorg again
<jjesse> hmm how did you get to the point you could upgrade to xorg?
<nixternal_> you need to set "nosplash" on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trappist> and I had to use the vmware-tools from vmware server
<trappist> jjesse: I just booted to a recovery console to do the upgrade
<nixternal_> the new high-res test screen doesn't work in vmware..or didn't last i checked
<jjesse> stupid me forgot about the recovery mode :(
<trappist> nixternal_: it doesn't break anything for me, it just looks really ugly
<nixternal_> really..i know one time i nstalled edgy into vmware and it would stop right b4 the test splash actually
<trappist> jjesse: vmware-tools does not like xorg 7.1
<trappist> nixternal_: me too, but an apt-get grade installed a new xorg core and fixed it
<trappist> for me
<nixternal_> ahh..so i can probably get rid of the "nosplash" then
<jjesse> trappist: i don't have vmware tools installed
<jjesse> hmm lots of packages kept back
<jjesse> only example-content and app=install-data were upgraded this time 
<nixternal_> dist-upgrade to get the rest
<trappist> jjesse: just letting you know in advance.  trying to install them will probably kill the network, then abort, so you might want to see about getting newer tools out of vmware server
<jjesse> nixternal_: am doing a dist-upgrad
<jjesse> trappist: i've been running this vm w/o the tools so far :)
<nixternal_> interesting
<trappist> nixternal_: on mine, I can do dist-upgrades all day as packages replace each other back and forth
<nixternal_> ya, same here
<trappist> jjesse: yeah but that kinda sucks :) it runs a lot nicer with the tools
<danimo> imbrandon: where can I get your kde4 debug packages btw?
<imbrandon> for ?
<imbrandon> edgy ?
<imbrandon> or osx ?
<danimo> imbrandon: edgy :)
<danimo> wow, prettiest rainbow ever!
<imbrandon> heh they arent built fully yet, i will post a blog entry when i upload them
<danimo> ok
<danimo> and the os x ones?
<imbrandon> at that url i posted a while ago
<imbrandon> http://ranger.users.finkproject.org/kde/
<danimo> ah
<danimo> imbrandon: too bad I don't have OS X.
<imbrandon> 
<danimo> imbrandon: is that intel or power btw?
<imbrandon> both ( screenshots of mine are ppc )
<imbrandon> they are universal bin's
<imbrandon> i'm gonna try to compile some other apps later tonight ( LATE ) when i get caught up
<imbrandon> trying to push out konversation 1.0 right now and get libmtp in shape
<imbrandon> then i'll mess with kde4 some more
<trappist> I was trying to bet a backtrace for #24286 but the crash isn't reproducible with freshly built kdepim-dbg :/
<imbrandon> danimo: btw you can talk to the kde - osx guy in #kde-darwin ( he also maintains the fink packages )
<danimo> imbrandon: I don't even have a mac :)
<danimo> imbrandon: I just care
<imbrandon> heh ahh ok
<jjesse> ok new problem, i edited the boot for nospalsh and now i don't kde to come up, just the terminal
<jjesse> should be just a startx correct?
<toma> nvidia drivers dont work in edgy?
<imbrandon> toma: not the binary ones, l-r-m hasent been rebuilt with the brand new ones for xorg 7.1
<toma> imbrandon: okido, do you know if hand compiled ones work?
<imbrandon> should ( some people say they do , but i dunno personaly )
<toma> oki, enough to try it
<imbrandon> you need the new ones from the nvidia site though thats for sure
<toma> oki
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know where the link color for katapult is set?
<kwwii> Riddell: it does not use the color scheme, so it must be hard coded somewhere
<kwwii> I tried grepping for it, but to no avail
<jjesse> Riddell: i had to install the package "kubuntu-desktop" in order to get things working on an edgy upgrade from dapper
<jjesse> kwwii: i love the color scheme for edgy :)
<Tonio_> heya
<kwwii> jjesse: cool, good to hear that
<jjesse> i like how it looks a lot :)
<tvo> kwwii: katapult/common/imagedisplay.cpp:211:   painter.setPen(QColor(16, 48, 254));
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<danimo> tvo: outch
<tvo> yeah, pretty bad, I know, I didn't write it ;)
<toma> imbrandon: for the next person who asks: works ok
<danimo> so who patches it?
<imbrandon> toma: okies
<imbrandon> tvo: wow , hardcoded
<danimo> anyone interested in a fix? :)
<imbrandon> danimo: send me a patch i'll make sure it gets in
<imbrandon> but poke upstream too if you would LOL
* tvo is upstream (lol ;))
<imbrandon> oh 
<imbrandon> hehe
<danimo> tvo: so you got a fix already?
<tvo> no.. I never touched that part of the code and there's not been really much development lately
<danimo> "painter.setPen(colorGroup().color(QColorGroup::Link));"
<imbrandon> k
<danimo> tvo: that should do (untested though)
<danimo> tvo: just apply it so kwwii has his peace :)
<danimo> if it compiles, it should also work
<tvo> if it works I'll commit it now we got our vcs stuff finally sorted out :o
<imbrandon> konversation 1.0rc1 uploaded to my repo if anyone is intrested in testing it pre-1.0 ( aug 31st )
* tvo tests
<imbrandon> moins Mez
<Mez> evening imbrandon
<danimo> imbrandon: if it doesn't segfault like the nightly snap I tried recently...
<imbrandon> heh nah that was fixed
<imbrandon> the very next nigth actualy
<danimo> imbrandon: do you know what it was btw?
<danimo> imbrandon: url to rc1?
<imbrandon> danimo: the deb line or the pool dir ?
<danimo> imbrandon: deb line
<Tonio_> danimo: heya
<danimo> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> danimo: are deadkeys working for you ?
<imbrandon> danimo: deb http://imbrandon.com/packages {dapper,edgy} konversation-nightly
<danimo> Tonio_: still having problems with knm remembering wpa keys on startup/resume
<Tonio_> danimo: hum......
<danimo> Tonio_: was that supposed to be fixed?
<Tonio_> lots of people have reporting this but I have never been able to reproduce this on any machine....
<Tonio_> danimo: yes it is
<Tonio_> 
<Tonio_> works here
<danimo> Tonio_: ok, maybe I still have package problems
<Tonio_> danimo: are you up to date ?
<danimo> Tonio_: what's the latest version in edgy?
<danimo> I always forget the bot syntax
* danimo has 0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1
<imbrandon> danimo: !info <pkg> edgy
<danimo> !info knetworkmanager edgy
* danimo waits
<imbrandon> hahaha figures
* imbrandon pokes Seveas
<danimo> imbrandon: bot down?
<Seveas> hmm
<danimo> anyway, brb, konvi update arrived
<Seveas> bots are reconnecting according to screen
<Seveas> but they time out
<Seveas> nope, something fishy going on there
<Seveas> INFO 2006-08-28T20:37:07 Connecting to irc.freenode.net:8001.
* imbrandon dident touch them 
<Seveas> WARNING 2006-08-28T20:37:20 Error connecting to irc.freenode.net:8001:
<Seveas>         timeout: timed out
<imbrandon> ouch
<danimo> re
<Seveas> same on port 6667
<Seveas> ah, 6667 working again, ubotu will be right back
<imbrandon> i'm on CALVINO try that one
<Seveas> it's something stupid with supybot
<Seveas> irssi works
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> btw who runs ubuntu-es , it answers to the same things ubugtu does ( kinda )
<danimo> !info knetworkmanager edgy
<danimo> still hates me
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> lag
<Seveas> he is in a zillion channels
<Seveas> joining them all ater connecting takes a while
<danimo> Seveas: that's what you say ;)
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 211 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<imbrandon> wow
<Tonio_> !info network-manager-kde
<danimo> yeag, that's my version
<Tonio_> just to see if proveides gives the same result here
<danimo> Tonio_: is there a difference? I thought network-manager-kde was a redirect package
<danimo> ah
<Tonio_> danimo: it is, that's just for my curiosity
<ubotu> Package network-manager-kde does not exist in any distro I know
<Tonio_> ubotu: you definitly suck ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you definitly suck ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> lol
<Seveas> !info networkmanager-kde
<ubotu> Package networkmanager-kde does not exist in any distro I know
<Seveas> !info networkmanager-kde edgy
<ubotu> Package networkmanager-kde does not exist in edgy
<Seveas> hmm
<jdong_> !info network-manager-kde edgy
<ubotu> Package network-manager-kde does not exist in edgy
<jdong_> :-/
<jdong_> !info xfsprogs edgy
<ubotu> xfsprogs: Utilities for managing the XFS filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.4-1build1 (edgy), package size 1072 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<imbrandon> !info konversation edgy-imbrandon
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component konversation\-nightly, is optional. Version 0.19-1.1ubuntu2+svn20060826 (edgy-imbrandon), package size 5755 kB, installed size 10608 kB
<imbrandon> hehe hasent updated yet 
<nixternal_> mmm konversation + /konsole == super groovy
<imbrandon> nixternal_: i just uploaded 1.0rc1 update dodo
<nixternal_> ooh, me /apt-gets
<imbrandon> yea i love the /konsole command
<imbrandon> and /cmd blah
<imbrandon> like /cmd uname -a
<imbrandon> Linux voyager 2.6.17-6-686 #2 SMP Fri Aug 11 22:09:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<imbrandon> 
<nixternal_> yes..i have used it in the past to fire up kwrite ;)
<imbrandon> it spits the output into irc though
<nixternal_> the speed of the archives have been a lil slow
<jdong_> Linux laptop 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jdong_> cool
<nixternal_> [13:48:27]  [DCOP]  Error: Command @ARGV doesn't exist!
<jdong_> didn't know that
<jdong_> nixternal_: _A BIT_ slow? :)
<nixternal_> thats the only thing it spits out for kwrite ;)
<nixternal_> heh
<nixternal_> _A LOTTA BIT_ slow ;)
<nixternal_> hehe
<jdong_> :)
<nixternal_> yowsah, 14k down
<nixternal_> hahaha imbrandon did /cmd something and it went to output
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> which one did you try?
<nixternal_> Linux MasTequila 2.6.17-6-k7 #2 SMP Fri Aug 11 22:11:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jdong_> hmm, /cmd find / ?
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> that would definitely do it
<jdong_> lol
<Mez> lo jdong_
<jdong_> please tell me there's flood protection built in :)
<nixternal_> ooh, i know if i paste more than 1 line it pops up a warning, but i don't know about running command
<jdong_> Mez: long time no see :)
<imbrandon> woops
<nixternal_> haha
<nixternal_> which one did you try imbrandon?
<imbrandon> heh /cmd apt-get update
<kwwii> tvo: thanks for the info
<kwwii> I will play with that
<imbrandon> nixternal_: look in buntudot
<nixternal_> actually, i don't think it does the flood alert...because /kdeversion prints 3 lines w/o warning
<nixternal_> it didn't print anything to the channel imbrandon
<jdong_> processor	: 0
<jdong_> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<jdong_> cpu family	: 6
<jdong_> model		: 9
<jdong_> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz
<jdong_> stepping	: 5
<imbrandon> jdong_: apparently not
<nixternal_> rofl
<imbrandon> i just got kicked
<jdong_> cpu MHz		: 1399.010
<imbrandon> lol
<jdong_> cache size	: 512 KB
<jdong_> fdiv_bug	: no
<nixternal_> ooh lag
<jdong_> hlt_bug		: no
<jdong_> f00f_bug	: no
<nixternal_> lol
<jdong_> coma_bug	: no
<imbrandon> ok off to #flood jdong_
<jdong_> fpu		: yes
<jdong_> fpu_exception	: yes
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<jdong_> cpuid level	: 2
<jdong_> wp		: yes
<jdong_> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe
* jdong_ was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by imbrandon (come back)
<nixternal_> moderate the chan
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> hahahahah
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<nixternal_> he is lagged out so bad right now it imight take him a few
* nixternal_ tucks away /cmd as it is dangerous
<nixternal_> imbrandon: /cmd kwrite is good and safe though
<nixternal_> need to tweak it and make a variation that doens't print to the chan
<jdong_> imbrandon: was just getting a few more pbuilders started
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal_> hahaha
<nixternal_> pwnd
<imbrandon> just dont start them with /cmd 
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> :)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<nixternal_> no doubt, next time do /konsole first
<DaSkreech> This is an echo test
<jdong_> seriously, I think konversation needs flood protection on /cmd
<DaSkreech> Well echo works
<nixternal_> haha
<imbrandon> ok #offtopic , this is getting a little much even for us 
<nixternal_> i wonder if that would get me flood kicked -:>   /cmd cat ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/*.log
<nixternal_> there is only 500+MB of logs
<jdong_> wow, #kubuntu-devel is really laid back compared to #ubuntu-devel :)
<imbrandon> jdong_: most of the time
<jjesse> on an upgrade from dapper to edgy is there a reason a lot of python packages are held back
<omeow> Nvidia driver 744, come to me!
<jdong_> jjesse: does dist-upgrading to edgy actually work now?
<jdong_> the last time I tried.... oh boy... that was fun
<imbrandon> jjesse: just tell them to install
<jjesse> jdong_: i had to install the package kubuntu-desktop to get x working correctly
<jjesse> but otherwise it worked great
<imbrandon> jdong_: i dist upgradeed every edgy box i have
<jdong_> imbrandon: interesting... I tried one last week and rendered it unbootable
<jdong_> maybe just bad timing on my part
<jdong_> how's edgy's day-to-day stability now?
<jdong_> it's "relatively late" in the development cycle, right? ;)
<jjesse> and we all know purple rokcs
<imbrandon> its about half way though and i've been using it day to day over a month
<imbrandon> if not longer
<tvo> kwwii: http://pastebin.ca/152356
<jdong_> cool
<jdong_> I might consider switching a box over to edgy
<jdong_> if it actually works this time around :)
<bddebian> jdong_: Well it works as long as you don't like X/wm :-)
* bddebian hides
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii> tvo: cool, we should test it on different bgs to make sure that it works well
<jdong_> bddebian: wonderful... I've used Gentoo before :)
* jdong_ hides
<kwwii> tvo: I made a new bg for katapult as well
<bddebian> hehe
<jdong_> wait, actually, I used ubuntu last week :D
* jdong_ hides in a fort
<imbrandon> dont make me op again 
<jdong_> LOL
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> tvo: the problem now is that with white you cannot see the difference between the text you typed and the normal text
<tvo> hm true
<kwwii> it would be better to use a lighter blue and/or a light purple
<tvo> I guess the "ultimate" solution would be to have it configurable in katapult, with maybe per-display defaults
<kwwii> actually the best would be to have it switch color according to the average lightness of the desktop wallpaper :-)
<imbrandon> heh i like configureable 
<Lure> Riddell: do we have also size issue with kubuntu CDs? and should we include digikam?
<imbrandon> auto never seems to work "just right"
<kwwii> intelligent is better than configurable :-)
<tvo> yeah, but I'm not sure if adding a desktop-background-color-averager doesn't count as code/feature bloat either :)
<kwwii> hehe, no doubt
<kwwii> artists love bloat
* tvo wonders how many people will set their hyperlink color to pure white in practice
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> it cannot be the normal link color from kde because the bg is dark and transparent
<Mez> kwwii: maybe you should hop onto #katapult ?
<bddebian> Hi Mez! ;-)
<kwwii> omg, #katapult ... amazing
<tvo> lol
<Mez> jdong_, behave
<jdong_> Mez: I am, I am... :)
<jdong_> Mez: a joke here or there never hurt anyone too much
<Mez> jdong_, I know... had any news from people about backports yet? apparent;y they're discussing it this week
<jdong_> Mez: well, the system is working now
<jdong_> already 7 or so packages have gone through
<imbrandon> Mez: twas last week afaik
<jdong_> it's just that (*puts on complaining hat*) ubuntu-archive is a bit slower than I'd like
<jdong_> mez: https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=
<Mez> jdong_, yeah - they are... but hey - what can you do other than poke people
<jdong_> Mez: exactly
<omeow> By the way, thanks a lot for the great kdm theme that's currently used. I hope it stays.
<omeow> Great colours.
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> wow, if I get much more good responses I'll change things just to hear negative remarks :P
<imbrandon> leave the yellow"ish" and you'll hear plenty from me  hehehehe
<imbrandon> ( and Riddell lol )
<kwwii> we will be cycling through the color possibilities to see what people like most
<kwwii> all variations on the same theme
<kwwii> next is a blue-purple version
<imbrandon> 
* imbrandon will like that one
<kwwii> (ie the yellow/orange color is replaced by blue
<kwwii> I think that it will end up being the default somehow
<imbrandon> i changed all my windeco to blue and oxgyn icons
<kwwii> good!
<imbrandon> kwwii: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss12.png
<imbrandon> looks good imho
<kwwii> definitely
<kwwii> where did you get the panel bg from?
<imbrandon> made it
<imbrandon> heh , want it ?
<imbrandon> i'll gpl it to ya LOL
<imbrandon> err public domain or wth ever you want LOL
<imbrandon> i dunt care 
<imbrandon> whoops i dident cahnge my clock color from purple yet, forgot that one
<kwwii> yes, please send it to me
<kwwii> perhaps we can include it, or something like it in edgy
<imbrandon> nice ok, one sec 
<kwwii> it is subtle, and nice I think
<kwwii> pretty much the same idea I had...better this way as it is less work for me :p
<kwwii> I am working on hacking together an amarok theme
<imbrandon> http://federation.imbrandon.com/pannel_bg.png
<kwwii> guess we still need to move the window deco buttons down a pixel or so
<imbrandon> there ya go
<nixternal> the deco buttons are freakin' hot btw
<imbrandon> the pannel should scale it bigger and smaller ( leaste it does here ) just fine
<nixternal> kwwii: just so you know, im not a fan of the current wp ;)
<imbrandon> yea but after some weeks purple, i'm likeing the blue again ( even moreso now )
<kwwii> nixternal: what do you find troublesome about it?
<kwwii> I admit the current one is too much of an "evening feeling"
<nixternal> i thought my monitor was going bad when it first booted up and i saw that wp
<nixternal> it looked like the center of my screen had a bad image burn in it
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> dude..i freaked for real...i was changing settings, smacking the monitor, degausing it
<nixternal> you name it
<kwwii> in that respect the blue-purple one is probably worse, as it has less contrast
<nixternal> then i opened up konversation to cuss and what not..and it wasn't there ;)
<nixternal> i was like...kwwii got me good
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> ROFLMAO
<imbrandon> ok time for a bit of food bbiab
<kwwii> good to hear some negativity actually...I was starting to wonder if people weren't just trying to make me feel good :p
<imbrandon> hahaha
<nixternal> its funny now, not funny then..i was like a confused school girl running around screaming like ww3 just started, and my ghetto was the first target
<imbrandon> i like the patern and all the rest , i just cant get used to the yellow
<nixternal> i like 5c
<imbrandon> make all of them alternates , just use plain 5 as default 
<imbrandon> nixternal: http://federation.imbrandon.com/oxygen_2006-08-18-01-03.tar.gz   if you want newer than that you need to generate them your self from svn 
<nixternal> or, make one with all of the "Kubuntu" devs hackergotchies and what not, and cartoon them, and shade them so you can faintly see them ;)
<imbrandon> just use the icon installer from the apperance in systemsettings to install the tar
<nixternal> roger that..thank you sir ;!)$(38
<nixternal> i think i just had a seizure there...anyways..i gotta shower..i got back from the gym on hopped on here...im a stinkin' one
<nixternal> bbiaf
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> have a nice shower
<imbrandon> yea food time brb
<kwwii> imbrandon: does your panel have a black line at the top?
<imbrandon> a thin line
<kwwii> on my laptop is looks nasty :-(
<imbrandon> http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss12.png
<imbrandon> ahh i'm at 1200x1600 so its small here
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> it is totally black here
<imbrandon> feel free to do what ever to it 
<kwwii> I even restarted kicker
<imbrandon> see in the ss how its real thin
<kwwii> yeah, it looks different here
<imbrandon> might need some editing , i just made it for me heh
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> enjoy your meal ... have a mt.dew with it
<imbrandon> i can make another plain one if you have no time later tonight when i'm done with all this compiling
<imbrandon> ohh i will 
<imbrandon> mt dew == staple of any meal and computer time etc
<imbrandon> 
<kwwii> I bet I drank 30 liters while I was home
<jdong> I don't think that's healthy :)
<kwwii> well, once every year it is ok to binge
<jdong> lol
<kwwii> since they don't have it in Germany
<jdong> hah, who says XFS isn't for laptops?
* jdong has 7 newly burned DVD-R
<jdong> just in case :)
<kwwii> what would everyone here think about making the panel 90% the size of the desktop?
<Lure> kwwii: why?
* allee tries to figure out any advantage
<Lure> kwwii: I would preffer to move it up ;-)
<kwwii> because it helps improve the identification of the kmenu (it is not lost in the corner anymore)
<kwwii> if we moved it up, it should be 100% though :p
<allee> kwwii: (first hi) but 5% left and right is lost
<kwwii> turn on the mac toolbar function and prohibit starting any gtk apps
<Lure> kwwii: some would say it is gnomish, but I have taskbar there always (Linux or win)
<kwwii> allee: do you really use 100% of your panel? and if so, with what?
* allee counts ...
* apachelogger does, with usually about 15 different applications producing about 30 windows
<allee> kwwii: e.g. 13 systray applets
<Lure> kwwii: I use it, but only because I have small one - two rows is just too much
<apachelogger> 14 here
<apachelogger> though as I use default kicker they don't use lot a space ;-)
<kwwii> man, 13-14 applets is fraky
<kwwii> freaky
<Lure> wou, I have 12 - newer though that there are so many... ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kwwii: actually none of them is freaky
<apachelogger> ok, knetworkmanager is
<apachelogger> but
<kwwii> hehe
<apachelogger> kmix,powermanager,klipper,adeptupdater,kopete,amarok,akregator,korganizer,konvi,knotes aren't
<apachelogger> actually at least the kontact parts are highly possible to be dropped into systray
<kwwii> quite a lot of information, shown in that systray. We should hide the inactive ones ala XP
<apachelogger> hm, true
<apachelogger> but one has to be careful
<kwwii> true as well
<apachelogger> for example powermanager shouldn't be hidden ever
<apachelogger> just as update manager
<kwwii> defintely
<imbrandon> apachelogger: thats configuarable in xp
<apachelogger> in KDE as well, isn't it?
<apachelogger> never used that feature
<kwwii> we could just add an "hide when inactive" tag to the desktop file or whatever
<imbrandon> as always show|hide|normal behavure
<apachelogger> and we will have to patch the icon :P
<apachelogger> the grey/black one just looks cruel on default kubuntu desktop
<kwwii> perhaps in kde4 things will be better :-)
<apachelogger> perhaps ;-)
<Hawkwind> Does konversation not have a way to use the up arrow for the last line you typed and sent to the channel to repeat it ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: mine does ( but i'm using 1.0rc1 )
<DaSkreech> You press up then enter
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I'm using your most recent build
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: That does nothing on mine :(
<DaSkreech> 0.19?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: 1.0rc1 #3147
<DaSkreech> Ah
<apachelogger> 1.0 Oo
<apachelogger> though next release will be 0.20?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: How do you enable it ?
<apachelogger> s/though/thought
<imbrandon> apachelogger: no 0.19 -> 1.0
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: its enabled by default afaik
<apachelogger> imbrandon: hehe, probably only because of the tree list view ^^
<apachelogger> though I have to admit that thingy is worth 1.0
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Hmmm strange.  It doesn't work here :(
<imbrandon> apachelogger: [13:49]  *** The channel topic is "Test Konversation 1.0rc1 now:
<imbrandon> 
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: your probably using an old version
<imbrandon> what version ?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: 1.0rc1 #3147  I just updated it about 20 minutes ago
<Hawkwind> Straight from your repo too :P
<imbrandon> ahh hrm dunno what to tell you then, it works here
<imbrandon> ahh hrm dunno what to tell you then, it works here
<imbrandon> ahh hrm dunno what to tell you then, it works here
<imbrandon> see
<imbrandon> 
<Hawkwind> Weirdness.  Wonder why it's not working here :(
<imbrandon> might poke them in #konversation
<imbrandon> and ask
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: [offtopic]  but can i get your e17 instructions site again please
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hawkwind> No problem :)
<Lure> any suggestion for icons for suspend/hibernate icon for logout dialog? if possible it should be in standard icon set...
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Got it fixed :)
<Hawkwind> Seems there is a setting for it in the settings menu
<Lure> kwwii: did you plan to create any icons for suspend and hibernate action?
<kwwii> Lure: for which part? the systray?
<kwwii> powermanager thingy?
<Lure> kwwii: also, but I am currently working on ksmserver (logout)
<Lure> I am using player_pause (suspend) and vcs_update (hibernate), but vcs_update does not get shipped out of box
<kwwii> I am sure that we can find something and if not, I can make it
<Lure> kwwii: kpowersave has some, but they are strange to me (shows RAM and disk) - too technical imho
<kwwii> will it be in edgy?
<Lure> kwwii: I hope so - patch will go to Riddell today ;-)
<kwwii> we really just need different colors of the power icon, or?
<Lure> kwwii: but we can change icons later
<kwwii> I am sure he will ping me about icons then
<Lure> I think we need application icon (for menu) and action icons for suspend and hibernate (for menu and logout dialog button)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> things are coming along quite well for edgy
<kwwii> we still have plenty of time
<kwwii> cool, I will install edgy knot2 on my test machine and check things out
<jdong> when's knot2 planned again?
<jjesse> they just mentioned a release schedule on the wiki
<jjesse> let me try and remember it
<Lure> jdong: I think this week
<jjesse> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> jdong: 31st last i heard
<nixternal> what is the difference between kubuntu team, and kubuntu members?
<toma> Riddell: can hwdb provide info about screen resolution avarages?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-29
<bddebian> Howdy
<rouzic> Hi
<jcole> i get this installing kubuntu -> /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: line 42: 3: Bad file descriptor
<jcole> ctrl-alt-f2 and killing dpkg lets it continue
<jcole> any idea of why this happens?
<jcole> offending line:
<jcole> echo "$@" >&3
<ryanakca> maybe ask in #kubuntu ? this is a ghost town most of the time
<crimsun> which package is dpkg processing when it hits that part of debconf?
<jcole> good question... i'm looking
<jcole> ca-certificates
<jcole> everytime i hop on freenode for help, i always ending up helping at least 2 people myself, lol
<crimsun> bug 57734
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57734 in ca-certificates "ca-certificates returns 127 error in dpkg install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57734
<jcole> bingo
<jcole> tath's it
<jcole> i wonder why it does that
<jcole> i'll try to isolate it...
<crimsun> I presume this is on 6.06.1?
<jcole> mini.iso install
<crimsun> of 6.06.1, though?
<jcole> so, yeah, the latest from the mirrors
<crimsun> I have no idea whether you're referring to dapper or edgy
<jcole> dapper
<jcole> i'm guessing most are now using the livecd to install instead of d-i
<crimsun> I use d-i (alternate installer, server option)
<jcole> ya, me too
<jcole> i like the d-i way cause you always get the latest off the mirrors even with an "older" iso
<jcole> small file to burn for friends
<jcole> brb
<jdong> GRR, edgy-alternate cd still doesn't work :(
<derekS> i am trying to use xdmcp with kdm.... it seems is us configured with ipv6 support instead of v4? (for dapper) is that changed in edgy?
* rouzic se ha ido
<rouzic_ausente> Good Bye!
<derekS> anyone?
<robotgeek> derekS: pong
<derekS> robotgeek: i will c/p my last message
<derekS> 23:42:55 < derekS> i am trying to use xdmcp with kdm.... it seems is us configured with ipv6  support instead of v4? (for dapper) is that changed in edgy?
* robotgeek hides
<derekS> robotgeek: haha
<derekS> or at least is there a fix for dapper :)
<seaLne> you have removed -nolisten tcp or what ever its called?
<seaLne> kd@lap-loan4:~$ grep -R nolisten /etc/kde3 /etc/X11/xinit/
<seaLne> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc:ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp
<seaLne> /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc:exec /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp
<derekS> hmm no i didn't 
<derekS> lemme try that
<seaLne> its been ages since i used xdmcp and can't remember whether thats needed, but might be a problem
<derekS> should i do that on both or just one?
<seaLne> not sure, this may actually have nothing to do with it, i'm just guessing
<derekS> seaLne: it didn't work :)
<derekS> udp6       0      0 *:xdmcp                 *:*
<derekS> it *is* listening
<derekS> just on udp6 instead of regular udp
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> what do you have uncommented in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xaccess ?
<derekS> *               CHOOSER BROADCAST       #any indirect host can get a chooser
<derekS> *                                       #any host can get a login window
<derekS> seaLne: is that right?
<seaLne> looks about right
<seaLne> unfortunatly i'm trying to get ready for work just now so don't really have time to properly look at it
<derekS> no worries
<seaLne> derekS: can you file a bug on launchpad.net and i'll look at it later?
<derekS> seaLne: hmm sure
<derekS> lemme see if there is already one :)
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+filebug if there isn't
<derekS> kdebase or kdm?
<seaLne> kdm is part of kdebase
<derekS> ahh gotcha :)
<derekS> (trying to figure out how to search :))
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=xdmcp&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<yuriy> haven't tried edgy in a few days - new kdm is wonderful
<derekS> seaLne: i am looking, haven't seen any bugs that are the same
<seaLne> nope
<derekS> ok, i will file
<seaLne> i assume everything else ipv4 is fine
<derekS> i think? i can't use it
<seaLne> you have an ipv4 ip?
<derekS> oh yeah
<derekS> haha
<derekS> i thouhgt you meant with xdmcp
<seaLne> just checking you wern't ipv6 only :)
<seaLne> 05:42 < derekS> udp6       0      0 *:xdmcp                 *:* <- was that just grepping for xdmcp?
<derekS> bug fialed
<derekS> yeah
<derekS> *filed
<seaLne> ok Bug #58071
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58071 in kdebase "XDMCP lstening on udp6 instead of udp" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58071
<derekS> yeah
<abattoir> Riddell: hi... around?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> Lure: what did you do last night?  any really cool changes in ksmserver?
<Lure> Hobbsee: why? just added Suspend/Hibernate to logout
<Hobbsee> Lure: i dont know, was curious :)
<Hobbsee> cool!
<Lure> Hobbsee: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7796/logoutfb7.png
<Hobbsee> hmm @ https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/52126
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52126 in kubuntu-meta "unattended-upgrades needs manual configuration" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Lure: nice :)
* omeow does a raindance for nvidia driver 774.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> good luck!
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio__!
<Tonio__> yop Hobbsee
<rouzic_ausente> alegrate, /me ha vuelto
<Lure> Riddell: did you have time to look into my kdebase debdiff?
<insanekane> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey insanekane 
<Riddell> Lure: which was that?
<Lure> Riddell: sent you e-mail last night/morning - ksmserver patch for suspend/resume in Logout dialog
<Lure> Riddell: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7796/logoutfb7.png
<Riddell> ooh, funky
<rouzic> Woww, Great Logout dialog :D
<Riddell> well, it's getting to too many buttons like that, having an improved layout would be col to, but one step at a time
<omeow> Hibernate is funny on windows.
<omeow> You have to press and hold shift, then the shutdown button changes into a hibernate button.
<omeow> (and clicking it actually does put your machine into hibernation!)
<Hobbsee> true
<omeow> And one more thing, to whoever added those grey play buttons like pause, refresh etc, you suck!
<Lure> omeow: this are placeholders until kwwii suggests something better
<Riddell> Lure: there's a mockup on the artwork page
<Lure> omeow: but I can imagine that action icons for suspend/hibernate is not something that obvious
<omeow> Well, I think the icon for hibernation is fairly ok. Cylinders are usually associated with databases, are they not?
<danimo> omeow: you don't have to. you can just press shutdown and select hibernate from the upcoming dialog
<omeow> Isn't there a harddrive icon with a down arrow? That would put things into perspective. (But it might also look ugly)
<Riddell> Lure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=shutdown-edgy1.png
<omeow> danimo, that so? I searched the helpfile for hibernate and that's what it told me to do.
<omeow> You know what those buttons remind me of? An electrical stove. 
<omeow> I love the rest though. 
<omeow> Especially the current login screen is amazing.
<danimo> omeow: yes, at least on XP
<omeow> danimo, that was what I was talking about.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I have a problem with amarok, it hangs after a period of time. i have mailed with imbrandon yesterday and he aksed me to file a bug report at amarok.kde.org
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yep, and?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I did so. recompiled their sources with debugging symbols
* Hobbsee nods
<fritsch> Hobbsee: because i could not get the debian package one to include the symbols
<fritsch> Hobbsee: but now, i wait for the "hang" since several hours :-(
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> heisenburg bugs like that are fun :P
<fritsch> Hobbsee: nothing hangs with the pure source compiled, but with same configure parameters as in the /debian/rules
<fritsch> Hobbsee: so my question: what patches in the kubuntu version could break things for me
<Hobbsee> fritsch: probably ask imbrandon about it.  and any of the patches in debian/patches could
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i have 3 Computers, on is a smp and here it crashes
<fritsch> Hobbsee: okay thx, i will mail him ... but for being really sure i will wait 2 hours playing my music in amarok
* Hobbsee knows nothing, nothing at all
<Lure> Riddell: nice, the problem is I am not the GUI guy (never did one) - my skills are limited to add a button here and button there ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: sure, stuff like that is non trivial since it's not using the normal qt widgets
* Hobbsee declares it to be hometime, as she's not doing anything useful here.
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/amarok_edgy.tar.gz
<Riddell> kwwii_: I'm onto it
<kwwii_> Riddell: I also changed the color for the katapult link, how should I send it to you? (I changed the rgb value in two places in one cpp file)
<kwwii_> would a diff be best?
<Riddell> kwwii_: yes, diff -u is best
<kwwii_> cool, I am building it now, after which I will test it...when I feel it is done I'll let you know
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> kwwii_: uploaded kubuntu-default-settings with
<Riddell>    * KDM theme fixes from Ken Wimer
<Riddell>    * New Konqueror background from Ken Wimer
<Riddell>    * Add Edgy amarok theme
<Riddell> and kwin-style-crystal with * Improved close buttons from Ken Wimer
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<kwwii_> Riddell: groovy :-)
* kwwii_ goes to the printer...bbl
<Hobbsee> tech board in a few hours.  hmmm.
<Riddell> anything interesting happening?
<Riddell> we should organise another kubuntu meeting
<Riddell> next wednesday anyone?
<Hobbsee> thursday
<Hobbsee> if you want me there
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no idea
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not asking for anything there, that i know of
<Riddell> Hobbsee: thursday 21:00UTC?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are we talking about the one in 2 days time, or in 9?
<imbrandon> moins Riddell / Hobbsee / kwwii ( and anyone else lurking ) 
<imbrandon> thurs is fine with me ( anytime )
<Hobbsee> any thursday, 2100 UTC is fine here.
<imbrandon> well any day/time is as long as i know ahead of time hehe
<Hobbsee> as long as it's thursday
<Hobbsee> (damn those 9am classes)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 9 days I was thinking
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, okay :)
<Riddell> hi im	
<Riddell> imbrandon:
* Hobbsee shoots Riddell's tab completion
<imbrandon> hehe
<Lure> Riddell: new powermanager icons are too bright (green) - it hurts my eyes ;-)
* Hobbsee covers Lure's eyes.  no more problem
<Riddell> Lure: I agree
* rouzic se ha ido
<imbrandon> 
<omeow> Dear christ how much longer is it going to take? =( 
<Hobbsee> omeow: w.r.t what?
<omeow> huh?
<Hobbsee> w.r.t = with respect to
* imbrandon is guessing its about the lrm not being rebuilt with the newest nvidia drivers
<imbrandon> AGAIN
<imbrandon> omeow: i told you it would take some time, in your words "dear christ if you need them download them"
<omeow> hehe
<omeow> I'm just very very impatient since this problem is quite annoying and I'm a bit scared that downloading the nvidia driver manually is going to fuck things up later when the package is actually released.
<imbrandon> omeow: then dont and wait, either way its very disconcering to hear you bitching about it the DAY after i told you it would take a ~week
<imbrandon> see my point ?
<omeow> Sure sure. But I was kindof hoping to see that driver pop-up almost as soon as it was released. 
<imbrandon> omeow: not when there are other priorities like knot2 and big bugs like laptops over heating  AND you are using a development version
<imbrandon> anyhow 
<imbrandon> this is a mute point ....
<imbrandon> Riddell: how can i go from not-in-debian to main ? is it possible ?
<omeow> Yes, I was thinking that running the development version would speed up the appearance of that driver. 
<imbrandon> omeow: no running the development version lets to help fix bugs , thats all
<imbrandon> jesus why am i argueing with you , we dont even mess with the kernel in here
* imbrandon mutes omeow
<omeow> hehe, you're frustrated because of me venting. =P
<omeow> Good luck with the ignore function, it should work properly now. :)
<imbrandon> i'm not gonna igore you but stifle it please 
<omeow> sure
<omeow> My apologies. 
<imbrandon> or bug someone that can /DO/ something
<imbrandon> 
<omeow> And who would that be?
<imbrandon> those than handel the kernel lrm stuff, i'll leave that to an excersise for you, but i can bet they are in the kubuntu room 
* imbrandon hints at #ubuntu-kernel
<imbrandon> s/are/arent
<imbrandon> haha i got some Vista pre-RC1 "beta" ivites in my email, there is no way i'm downloading 4.5 gigs of windows , esp when THEY lable it pre-RC1 and i consider the final product Beta ;P
<Hobbsee> that would be kinda interesting.  just to see
<imbrandon> i installed beta2 , its nasty
<imbrandon> its basicly a skinned , slow XP
<imbrandon> imho
<Hobbsee> heh, right
<imbrandon> i can give you the download code if you wanna take the time to download 4.5 gig minimal install hehe
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> imbrandon: i filled out some survey on a MS India website, and they are sending me some Vista discs ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea i got them today, thats hwat i was saying
<imbrandon> bu they will collect dust
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i am making a disc lamp, so they will look purty sittin' on top ;)
* imbrandon sorts threw the rest of his email
<Riddell> imbrandon: hmm?
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
* Hobbsee beats a painful level in supertux.  yay
* Hobbsee should really do something useful
<Riddell> yeah, package qtnx
<jdong> lol
<jdong> Hobbsee: make powersaved use acpi-support scripts :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: libmtp from not in debian ( its on mentors.debian.net but it badly need to be re-debianized its very ugly ) into main
<Hobbsee> nooo!
<Hobbsee> what's qtnx?
<imbrandon> btw how longs it normaly take pitti to review main inclusion , ipodslave is still in the queue
<Riddell> Hobbsee: http://blog.gwright.org.uk/articles/2006/08/27/qtnx-and-nxproxy
<gnomefreak> im assuming its the nx package seveas has in his repo for kde
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: a qt nx client ? hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: why main?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: got a url to that?
<imbrandon> so amarok can support mtp based mp3 players
<gnomefreak> yesh give me a min to find it
<Riddell> imbrandon: upload it in the normal way and main inclusion report
<imbrandon> k
<gnomefreak> i think his is free nx
<gnomefreak> but not sure
<imbrandon> yea ipod == 75% of the market mtp based players are the other 24% ( 1% weird crap )
<jdong> Riddell: are there plans for *nx in Edgy?
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> jdong: I plan to get qtnx packaged
<jdong> are there plans to get seveas's freenx packages into universe?
<imbrandon> seveas dosent have qtnx i dont think
<imbrandon> only freenx
<jdong> right, but having freenx in edgy is not a bad idea :)
<gnomefreak> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/dists/dapper-seveas/  it looks different
<Riddell> that'll be freenx indeed
<gnomefreak> i would like to get the e17 packages Hawkwind  hass in is repo in atleast multiverse
<gnomefreak> i know thats not possible because it wont be stable anytime son
<gnomefreak> soon
<Riddell> why multiverse?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: unstable as it is i dont think main or universe would be good
<Riddell> multiverse is about licencing not stability
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: well multiverse is for lic issues not stbility
<imbrandon> hahahah Riddell 
<gnomefreak> repo = stable but e17 devels are not gonna release it by oct
<Riddell> e17 is going to be released??!
<gnomefreak> yes i know but due to stablity would it be good to throw in universe or main?
<imbrandon> hehe
<gnomefreak> Riddell: as far as i know it will in like 16 years ;) j/k
<sebas> They'll rename it to "enlightenment forever" first.
<imbrandon> i can get seveas's nx packages and get them ready for universe right now, Hobbsee are you gonna touch qtnx ? if not i'll do it along with the batch
<gnomefreak> i dont think it will happen any time soon. they dont have any info on when
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: go for it
<imbrandon> kk 
<imbrandon> gives me something todo besides look at amarok bugs and my mac lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've bounced you the e-mail from the qtnx author
<Hobbsee> sigh.  i keep walking off the edge of the darn cliffs.
<imbrandon> ok cool , i was just lookig for the gcc4 patch too, is that still needed or do you know ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: for what?
<imbrandon> Riddell: looking at the comments on that page .... quote 
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> nukeedit
<imbrandon> George Wright said about 6 hours later:
<imbrandon> You need a patch for nxcomp to compile using gcc 4. Search the freenx-knx mailing list for it.
<Riddell> imbrandon: joy.  I've not seen that
<imbrandon> heh its on the comments of http://blog.gwright.org.uk/articles/2006/08/27/qtnx-and-nxproxy
<imbrandon> i'll see if i can track it down
<Riddell> George is on #kde-devel if you need to ping him
<imbrandon> or maybe seveas has it 
<imbrandon> ok i'm there too
<imbrandon> just idle lol
<imbrandon> hrm is that svn for freenx actualy qtnx ?
<imbrandon> or is qtnx built from freenx, i'm slightly confused on the naming here
<imbrandon> i know how it works, infact i have a freenx server setup on voyager and enterprise right now
<imbrandon> but this naming has be a bit thrown
<bddebian> Morning
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> ahhh nvm i got it
<Riddell> imbrandon: qtnx is a client, it's source is in the freenx svn
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> i just cought that
<imbrandon> okies
<imbrandon> i was just a bit thrown for a minute
<Lure> Riddell: kwin-crystal does not build: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/239929
<Riddell> Lure: fooey
<Riddell> el: are you on dapper or edgy these days?
<el> Riddell, here on dapper, i have an edgy available
* Hobbsee waves to el 
<el> hi Hobbsee :)
<el> Riddell, oh - i just realise: if it's power management better for dapper. the other one is a desktop
<danimo> hi el
<el> hey danimo :)
<Riddell> el: ok
<el> Riddell, thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell: wow after reading this, do we realy want it, i mean it depends on the old nx server and wont connect to the new ( 2.0 ones ) and dosent support anything but the freenx public key atm
<Riddell> imbrandon: quite possibly we don't
* imbrandon looks at it a bit more
<Lure> sebas: ping
<Lure> sebas: kpm from svn does this instead of tooltip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21980 (no time to debug on my own)
<sebas> Lure: What's your battery status?
<sebas> i.e. charged, charging, discharging?
<Lure> sebas: charging state:          charged
<sebas> (This is the fine thing about debugging the powermanagement / HAL stuff, everything depends on the state of battery, lid, whatever.
<sebas> Ok, makes sense. I'll fix it.
<Lure> sebas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21981
<Lure> sebas: yes, it looks to mi similar as Display module and xorg.conf (as Sime did for Dapper) ;-)
* Hobbsee files one of these new sync requests
* Hobbsee pokes her tongue out at allee, seeing the changelog
<allee> Hobbsee: w-w-w-why?
<allee> Hobbsee: w-w-w-where?
<Hobbsee> +    Thx Hobbsee for reminding me (again and again :).
<Hobbsee> allee ^ :P
<allee> Something wrong with it? :)
<Hobbsee> allee: no, not at all.  i was amused :)
<sebas> svn up, Lure?
<Lure> sebas: yes please 
<Lure> sebas: At revision 578517
<allee> Hobbsee: next time I tell the truth: s/Thx/Argl/ s/reminding/pokes with a stick/
<Hobbsee> allee: ROFL!
<sebas> Lure: I've just committed a fix in 18 :)
<Riddell> el: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde-guidance_0.6.7svn20060829-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> el: although most of your user interface changes havn't been implemented yet
<el> Riddell, thanks - i'll have a look
<Lure> sebas: fix works, thanks!
<ryanakca> is there anything KDE that needs packaging? or can I just look around on kde-app and find something?
<Riddell> ryanakca: some ideas on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu
<sebas> Riddell: Thanks for the package, I'll do some more polishing and ask you to repackage, so we can have another round of testing from more people 
<Riddell> ryanakca: let us know before you start, someone else might already be working on it
* Hobbsee does some of the evil gnome merges.
<Riddell> sebas: cool
<kwwii_> Riddell: did you hear that the o2 theme for katapult was taken care of by Mez?
* DaSkreech cracks up atthe thought of an Evil Gnome
<Riddell> kwwii_: yes, he /msged me a patch
<trappist> could someone have a look at bug #39268 - I put a patch, but it's kinda hacky due to my lack of C++.  Should make it easier for someone else to fix correctly, though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39268 in kdepim "Cannot post in newsgroups" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39268
<allee> Hobbsee: knemo in main?  apt-cache policy says universe
<Hobbsee> allee: debian main
<Hobbsee> allee: they're requesting all this for the new syncing policy
* Hobbsee just got requestsync to work too :(
<Hobbsee> so i've been lazy, and using that :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want to check out https://launchpad.net/bugs/52126  ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52126 in kubuntu-meta "unattended-upgrades needs manual configuration" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mvo says it's a kubuntu bug
<Hobbsee> yay, klic builds again
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that looks like it should be closed, changing it would break distros that have it installed by default
<Riddell> I wonder why ubuntu has it by default and we don't
<Riddell> used by unattended-upgrades
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want the honours?
<Riddell> used by update-manager
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok
<imbrandon> gah i think dash is breaking limewire/frostwire too grrr
<imbrandon> hrm maybe not , dosent work in bash either
<imbrandon> whats wrong with this line " potential_java_dirs=(`ls -d1 "$JAVADIR"/j* | sort | tac`) " works in dapper but not edgy ( in a shell script )
<imbrandon> get the same with runFrost.sh and runLime.sh ( same line as they are both based on the same code )
<imbrandon> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<imbrandon> guess i should learn bash better
<trappist> I don't see how the parens are necessary
<allee> imbrandon: strange construct.
<allee> imbrandon: should work without ()
* imbrandon tries it
<imbrandon> allee i have no idea, this is the first time ive tried frostwire since the upgrade
<trappist> doesn't work in dash on the shell here either
<imbrandon> but i thought it was a dash/bash issue as its a #!/bin/sh script
<trappist> imbrandon: /bin/sh is dash on edgy
<trappist> oh nm
<imbrandon> trappist: i know 
<allee> imbrandon: well () creates a subshell, but ` ` does too.  So I never used and saw (` `)
<trappist> imbrandon: it does work in bash (on the shell) and I can't *imagine* where it gets 'expectiong "}"'.  looks like a dash issue to me.
<imbrandon> what i'm saying is ok .... it works in dapper unchanged, in edgy it fails on that line BUT if i run "bash runFrost.sh" and change the top line it dosent work either
<imbrandon> allee ok i'll try without 
<allee> imbrandon: x=`echo one two; echo three`; echo $x # does what it should
<trappist> imbrandon: does it fail the same way?  it fails here in bash if JAVADIR is empty
<trappist> (because /j* doesn't exist)
<imbrandon> #!/bin/bash  changing it to that yes it fails the same way
<imbrandon> ahh but
<allee> (edgy)root@allee:~# x=`echo one two; echo three`; echo $x
<allee> one two three
<allee> (edgy)root@allee:~# x=(`echo one two; echo three`); echo $x
<allee> one
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ /bin/bash /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh  <-- that works soooo
<imbrandon> why dosent #!/bin/bash
<Hobbsee> right, night al
<Hobbsee> l
<imbrandon> night Hobbsee
* Hobbsee has given keybuk/kamion enough work
<allee> nite Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee waves her long pointy stick in farewell
* allee ducks
<imbrandon> allee yea i know the resoning , but it would be easier just to change the script to use bash instead of patching it and chaging all the code and THEN convincing upstream of those projects to do the same
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> @lart 22 Hobbsee
<imbrandon> doh 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you could probably drop wlassistant, come to think of it.  and knemo.  both are more or less depreciated with knm
<Hobbsee> no idea if that'd help or not
<imbrandon> so really my question is why is it not using #!/bin/bash when specified at the top of the script allee / trappist
<trappist> imbrandon: I wonder if it gets cached.  try running it without prepending /bin/bash again?
<allee> imbrandon: good question
<abattoir> Riddell: hi... are you there?
<Riddell> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> Riddell: you got my mail(and does the 're' issue still present?)
<abattoir> ?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: kubuntu meeting, next thursday, 2100utc - can you make it?
<allee> imbrandon: from all I know it should do the same.
<imbrandon> hah hrm trappist your right
<allee> imbrandon: you run it from same dir?
<imbrandon> now it works without it, seemed cached
<Riddell> abattoir: I've not looked at it again
<omeow> I love the new KDM theme. :) Too bad I won't be seeing it much.
<imbrandon> allee its in the path
<trappist> awesome, that was a wild-ass guess :)
<imbrandon> trappist: yea thats nuts LOL
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, ok, because it works here... and could you tell me at which step the GTK frontend fails?
<imbrandon> well anyhow looks like i need to patch both of those packages atleaste , man this move to dash has been biting me in the arse the last few days
<imbrandon> little stuff keeps creeping up here and there
<Riddell> abattoir: the last one, different (GUI) error, can't remember what not
<Riddell> now
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, no problem, if you have the time later, please tell me
<Riddell> abattoir: did you sync the .bzr directory?
<abattoir> Riddell: regarding bzr, someone at #bzr told me just copying it online would work... :-\
<Riddell> abattoir: you need to remember the .bzr directory
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll look into it and fix it, but if you want the latest file, it already is there...
<allee> imbrandon: run it as: /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<imbrandon> alleeyea it works that way
<abattoir> Riddell: you'd have to fetch it manually though :P... will work on it
<allee> imbrandon: good.  I relax.
<imbrandon> 
<allee> imbrandon: search for $0 games played in the script
<allee> imbrandon: looks like the script assumes that $0 contains full path
<imbrandon> yea looks like it
<imbrandon> okies off to the store, bbiab
<imbrandon> thanks allee / trappist , and i'll fix those up later tonight
* imbrandon kicks dash
* allee kicks DDs
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> Anyone packaging "KnowIt"?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, arbiter
<ryanakca> kk
* Hobbsee reviewed that last night :P
* Hobbsee was in a nitpicky mood - good for reviewing
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca will go look on kde-app
* Hobbsee really beds this time.
* Hobbsee needs to stop going to bed at 2am, when her alarm goes off at about 6.15
<DaSkreech> Night HobbSee
<Riddell> ryanakca: if you want to clean out that Canidates page that would be cool
<ryanakca> which one? I cleaned out the main one in July... it was messy... 
<Hobbsee> or just fix the bugs in the rest of the archive :P
<viper550> Hello everyone!
<kwwii_> hi viper550
<kwwii_> Riddell: just sent you a diff for katapult, let me know what you think.
<Riddell> thanks
<viper550> So, just wondering if you tried my tweaks for the buttons
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Oh good job on the spelling catalog
<imbrandon> 
<Riddell> hmm, no e-mail from kwwii_ yet
<kwwii_> just take this: http://bootsplash.org/imagedisplay.diff
<Riddell> thanks
<danimo> kwwii_: dude, not, please
<allee> kwwii_: can't this color be derived from a color setting in current theme?
<imbrandon> Riddell, allee, kwwii_ , or someone that will actualy help benifet kubuntu , woudl you like my private beta key for Vista , i'm honestly not gonna use it, i have no intrest
<imbrandon> i'll forward them my mail
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I only have ppcs
<imbrandon> 
<kwwii_> allee: no, we cannot use that color, as it is normally shown on a light bg color
<kwwii_> katapult uses a transparent pic
<kwwii_> which is dark
<Riddell> imbrandon: could do
<imbrandon> heh yea i forgot i was in the MS beta program and got the key/download today , so i thought i would offer it to soeone whom might actualy use it, as i wont bother to even download it
<kwwii_> danimo: don't worry, I am still testing other colors
<imbrandon> ok Riddell i'll forward you the mail with the download / key 
<ryanakca> is ctrl - alt - + / ctrl - alt - -  disabled for some reason?
<danimo> kwwii_: nah, I mean why not use the system colors?
<allee> imbrandon: I've no plans to play with vista
<danimo> kwwii_: i.e. a fitting QColorGroup member
<kwwii_> danimo: as I just mentioned, it does not work
<danimo> ugh?
<danimo> kwwii_: what happens?
<danimo> they prolly messed with their palettes
<kwwii_> colors that are picked for a light background will never match to a half transparent dark background
<danimo> ah
<kwwii_> it was blue, but I can barely see it on my monitor
<imbrandon> Riddell: you got mail(tm) 
<imbrandon> heh
<allee> kwwii_: isn't there some kind of algorithm that make such a dark col. out of a 'standard color'
<kwwii_> so I changed it to orange, but it will probably change again
<kwwii_> allee: not one that also assures it works well and looks nice
<allee> kwwii_: then KDE needs another color group member!
<imbrandon> hehehehe
<kwwii_> :-)
<kwwii_> to be honest, that sounds like too much work
<kwwii_> and katapult is not part of kde base, I think
<DaSkreech> It's part of kubuntu-desktop though?
<kwwii_> yepp
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yes, lots of things are part of kubuntu-desktop and not kdebase 
<DaSkreech> Right I know part of the luv of Kubuntu :)
<allee> kwwii_: I don't mean patch kdelibs now. But could not hurt to (re?)mind some KDE hackers that there's something missing
* allee leaves the ideal world
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> allee: dude, it is simply not necessary...to change the pics you have to run a script first
<kwwii_> and making one more color to set just for that reason seems like overkill
<kwwii_> there are different themes one can choose from
<kwwii_> ok, time for a beer with a friend
<kwwii_> bbl
<imbrandon> haha later kwwii_
<ryanakca> anybody working on "Kumula"
<Riddell> ryanakca: check revu but I've not heard of it
<ryanakca> Riddell: nope, not there, I'll look at / package it tonight...   http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11997
<imbrandon> hehe evil python packing, you should have fun
<imbrandon> nice to see it will be kde/qt4 soon
<Riddell> cool
<_Sime> I've never heard of kumula before.
<imbrandon> _Sime: it looks new, but prety slick if it works as intended 
<imbrandon> it is one thing kde/linux is lacking realy
<imbrandon> mmm more food bbiab
<_Sime> there is little info on the site about the project and where it came from, and who is producing this.
<allee> ryanakca: not do discourage you.  IMHO software of this complexity are best only pkg'ed if one uses it.  When a bug report comes it, it's not that easy to verify/confirm it or test a fix without an already running setup.
<allee> ryanakca: nevertheless a very interesting peace of software
<ryanakca> allee: kk, I'll get it setup and run it couple times :)
<ryanakca> I have no use for it, but it looks very interesting...
<allee> ryanakca: yes  (like kolab ;)
<ryanakca> kolab?
<allee> ryanakca: imap/pop/address/calendar server
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> bbl
<Riddell> kwwii_: new katapult look uploaded
<nixternal> ahh, kumula...one of these days with good developers..that could potentially be the opensource solution to goldmine
<sebas> Did we want the powermanager to be a kcontrol module (and run standalone, as the other guidance tools)?
* sebas remembers vaguely that we didn't, but is unsure.
<imbrandon_> ok i'm gonna take the rest of today and just "goof off" so if anyone needs me for anything i'll still be on irc just not working on anyting in particualr ( taking some time to play with kde on osx and watch some tv )
<imbrandon_> incase anyone cares heheh
<Tonio___> yop
<Riddell> sebas: it should run standalone, no need for it to be a kcontrol module
<sebas> Riddell: Well, it can do both.
<Tonio_> hey Riddell, sebas
<sebas> I suppose if we remove the klaptopdaemon applet, people will miss that in kcontrol^W systemsettings
<Riddell> sebas: but if it's one there's no need for the other
<sebas> Hi Tonio_  :)
<sebas> Riddell: Ow, I thought klaptopdaemon would die a painful death finally
<Riddell> sebas: it already has
<sebas> Then I don't understand
<Riddell> sebas: what don't you understand?
<sebas> The 
<sebas> "there's no need for the other"
<Riddell> sebas: applications which have a UI don't need a kontrol module on the whole
<Riddell> kcontrol modules are for when you don't have another UI
<sebas> Ah, getting it.
<sebas> What about the desktop usecase?
<Riddell> I havn't figured that one out yet :)
<sebas> I suppose I've to suspend my desktop from the logout dialogue, how do I set it up?
<sebas> Ok.
<Riddell> what needs set up?
<sebas> Good questions, /me checks.
<sebas> kb shortcuts, at least (but that's your item :))
<Riddell> well keyboard shortcuts is for brightness and generally that's laptop only
<sebas> I was also thinking about a setting "lock screen after suspend" (although, personally, I don't need it).
<sebas> Ow, no kb shortcuts to hibernate / suspend?
<Riddell> sebas: lock screen after suspend is dangerous, I know gnome had a problem with that where you could type stuff for an instant before the lock happened
<sebas> That
<sebas> can be worked around, I suppose.
<Riddell> so hibernate/suspend shortcuts is the only thing to configure, dunno if I care too much if some people can't to that, there's already control-alt-delete
<sebas> It's a problem with kdesktoplock being async, one could wait for it to be locked, then suspend.
<sebas> Ok.
* Riddell goes to shower
<sebas> Have fun, take a chinchilla with you, it's fun ;-)
<Riddell> k3b backported
<Riddell> seaLne ^^
<seaLne> yeah, saw thanks
<jdong> !info k3b dapper-backports
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<jdong> hmm, ubotu doesn't understand dapper-backports?
<seaLne> has it built yet?
<jdong> don't think so
<jdong> but ubotu responded with something from dapper
<jdong> does it understand dapper-backports/dapper-security/dapper-updates/dapper-proposed?
<seaLne> yeah i suppose it should have said 16 for backports
<Riddell> it won't be in the archive yet
<jdong> !info linux-source-2.6.15 dapper-security
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 43476 kB, installed size 43612 kB
<jdong> !info ktorrent dapper
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<jdong> !info ktorrent dapper-backports
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<jdong> nope, doesn't do backports
<jdong> ktorrent's been there for a week
<ryanakca> can you rename a package like "11997-kumula-base-1.0.tar.gz" to "kumula-base-1.0.tar.gz"?
<crimsun> if you meant kumula-base_1.0.orig.tar.gz , yes.
<omeow> wieee :)
<imbrandon_> ryanakca: might be good to get the tar from the official website too though instead of kde-apps.org ( to make sure its pure/clean ) ..... the XXXXX-<appname> gives it away ;P
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: the link on the official website links to the kde-app page
<imbrandon_> ahhh ok ;)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<jdong> hey, can I poke someone for a ktorrent 2.0.2 package?
<jdong> fixes data corruption issues, improves download speeds
<jdong> IMO safe for a UVF exception
* jdong pokes imbrandon_, since he's the last person to update ktorrent :)
<jdong> oh Seveas.... make ubotu index dapper-backports :)
<nixternal> hmm..kdm login a little broke or what?
<Lure> nixternal: I thought it was just me - stripes?
<imbrandon_> works for me(tm)
<nixternal> a lot of things Lure
<nixternal> no imbrandon, it is quite messed up
<nixternal> one 4 out 4 machines, it is messed up
<nixternal> kdm login splash is hosed, as well as the fonts in the login box itself
<nixternal> i have 2 big old ugly power mons too
<Lure> nixternal: power/battery icon is there because kwwii wanted some negative feedback ;-)
<nixternal> heh, Lure, i just noticed it changes every time when i hit the kdm login
<nixternal> haha, and he quits
<nixternal> i have given kwwii enough negative feedback this week
<Lure> nixternal: really? I though he was complaining about not getting any negative feedback lately ;-)
<nixternal> hehe, he was until i let loose yesterday
<Viper550> Hello again...
<DaSkreech> hi
<Viper550> Not much going on...
<DaSkreech> Oh No I'm bristling with excitement
<DaSkreech> zzZZZZ
<Viper550> I've got my KDE desktop decked out with the new Kubuntu 6.10 look, nice!
<Tm_T> my edgy desktop still can't start xorg
<jjesse> Tm_T: i had to do an sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in order for mine to work after i upgraded from dapper to edgy
<jjesse> i don't know why but that's how i solved it
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> I'll check it later
<Tm_T> jjesse: thanks, maybe that helps (weird problems imo)
<jjesse> Tm_T: i think when i did that it installed some new x.org packages if i recall correctly
<Viper550> But to kwii_, I have one last idea that I'm surprised hasn't been implemented in the purplfication of Kubuntu...
<imbrandon_> you mean kwwii_ ;)
<kwwii_> :-)
<imbrandon_> heya kwwii_  ;)
<kwwii_> howdy imbrandon, wassup?
<kwwii_> noticed my konversation blinking red
<imbrandon_> nadda, just playing arround 
<imbrandon_> heheh
* kwwii_ is watching a film
<Viper550> Which film?
<jdong_> imbrandon_: would you like to pull in a new ktorrent? ;)
<jdong_> or do some master gods need to ok that first?
<imbrandon_> theres a newer release than 2.0.1 ?
<jdong_> 2.0.2
<jdong_> released around 46 minutes ago
* jdong_ has no life
<imbrandon_> ahh ok yea i'll file a uvf here in a few
<imbrandon_> heh
<jdong_> imbrandon_ already did
<Viper550> My extra idea, is to turn on the "Colorize to match desktop Color Scheme" option by default
<imbrandon_> you filed a uvf ?
<jdong_> #58139 
<jdong_> if that's how you file uvf's :)
<kwwii_> Viper550: V for Vendetta
<imbrandon_> can you send me the changelog please , and did you mail mdz yet ?
<jdong_> imbrandon_: no, I just put in the bug ticket. I'm not sure what else I need to do
<Viper550> Oooh, I've heard great things about that one! Well...enjoy
<imbrandon_> heh i'll take it from here
<imbrandon_> bug 58139
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58139 in ktorrent "UVF exception request ktorrent 2.0.1 -> 2.0.2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58139
<imbrandon_> ugh no changelog and such either, ok
<jdong_> imbrandon_: thanks very much.... they're pretty vague about what they fixed, but I quoted what the guy said on his forums :-/
<imbrandon_> i'll fix it before i send it to mdz
<jdong_> k
<imbrandon_> well in that case you have to troll the svn commits ;)
<imbrandon_> but i will
<jdong_> thanks
<jdong_> the creator says on his forums "This fixes a couple of serious issues, and you should upgrade."
<imbrandon_> heh yea but a uvf still needs ..... well here lemme show ya 
<imbrandon_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Processes/UVF
<imbrandon_> ^^ just fyi, but i'll finish this one up since i did the last 2
<imbrandon_> thanks jdong_ ;)
* jdong_ loves creating work for imbrandon_ :)
<jdong_> now I'll know for the future :)
* imbrandon_ noted
<Viper550> So, think colorizing the main panel might look nicer?
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: 2 konversation bugs :)
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: where should I send them to? /query you or ???
<imbrandon_> in 1.0rc1 ? file them bugs.kde.org
<imbrandon_> and poke #konversation with the bug numbers 
<ryanakca> 0.19+
<ryanakca> is 0.19+ = 1.0rc1?
<imbrandon_> yes
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> can you file bugs threw malone? or just view them?
<imbrandon_> just view
<imbrandon_> that is not an official package yet, thus needs to be filed upstream
<imbrandon_> just as sho asked ;)
<imbrandon_> ( and i mentoned on the blog ) heh
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> sho?
<imbrandon_> one of the kde devs
<ryanakca> ah
<imbrandon_> err konversation
* ryanakca registers for bugs.kde.org
<Viper550> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283 (nice...)
<imbrandon_> heh yea we seen that a week or so ago Viper550 , kinda cool
<Viper550> oh...
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: is it cvs that I report the bug's version as?
<seaLne> i think that kmenu looks awfull :)
<seaLne> the panel is for sticking favourite apps on :)
<nixternal> im with you there seaLne ;)
<nixternal> there is to much to that kmenu
<nixternal> plus, everything i use opens up at start up in its own location anyways...and if i need another program, alt+f2 is a quick way of getting it
<kwwii_> Riddell: I'll work on the hwdb pics in the next days...can I install it on dapper?
<kwwii_> Riddell: and if possible, I would like to test the systray icons for powermanger...how do I do that?
<Lure> kwwii_: kde-guidance in edgy includes them
<Lure> otherwise it is just couple of python scripts from svn
<kwwii_> Lure: so I need to install edgy first, to test it
<Lure> kwwii_: no, you can get it on dapper too
<kwwii_> I will install knot2 on my test ppc anyway
<Lure> just grab from svn
<kwwii_> :-)
<Lure> it is python so no need to compile (just need pyuic)
<Lure> kwwii_: just do "svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/guidance/powermanager"
<Lure> cd powermanager
<Lure> ./recompile-ui-files
<Lure> then run ./guidance-power-manager.py
<kwwii_> Lure: tell me that again tomorrow :-) I had a few beers with a friend and am watching a film atm :-)
<Lure> kwwii_: no pb, just ping me if you need it still...
<Lure> ;-)
<allee> mhmm, new kdm theme looks cool, but username password labels are hardly readable this the background :(
<kwwii_> Lure: bash: "pyuic: command not found"
<Lure> kwwii_: sorry: apt-get install pyqt-tools
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ping
<kwwii_> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> whats up with the two diffrent icons in kmail with oxgyen , see: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss13.png
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> imbrandon: not sure what you mean, honestly
<imbrandon> see some blue and some brown 
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> for all my imap folers , half are blue and half are brown heh
<imbrandon> s/foler/folders
<Lure> imbrandon: actually it is cool - folders with unread messages are blue ;-)
<imbrandon> yea but /none/ should be 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> thats what i was getting at
<kwwii_> no idea
<kwwii_> in my desktop it works fine :-)
<imbrandon> heh ok, thought i would ask since they are oxy icon themew
<kwwii_> my desktop shows them their
<kwwii_> there
<imbrandon> wel they are there but some are blue ( unread ) some are brown 
<imbrandon> see the screenshot
<Lure> kwwii_: btw, thanks for larger menu button in kdm login screen - text now fits nicely
<kozz> was just about to say the same thing
<Lure> kwwii_: I suspect kdm logon is intentionally transparent (and background image is just missing)
<Lure> sebas: wow, lot's of commits... ;-)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<sebas> Lure: Yeah, hacking night :>
<Lure> sebas: thanks for hiding brightness controls.
<Lure> sebas: can you also add a rectangle around new lid section?
<sebas> Sure, what title do you propose?
<Lure> we would probably need to put keyboard accelerators near, so we could name it Shortcuts (not sure if obvious enough)
<Lure> sebas: btw, brighness is gone for mains, but there is now a slider (now shaded) in battery powered left
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-30
<Lure> sebas: one "self.BatteryBrightnessSlider.hide()" missing there (just tried it)
* Lure tries hibernate
<sebas> Lure: Should already be fixed, but not committed 
<sebas> It's in, indeed.
<allee> Interesting: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEventsFaqs  and search for ubuntu
<Lure> sebas: I was wrong - kpm has to lock the screen before suspend/hibernate
<Lure> It looks like I got confused by my partialy working suspend/resume
* Lure -> bed; good night 
<ryanakca> imbrandon: imbrandon_: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> ryanakca: wasup?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: in the bug report, what is it "Compiled from sources"?
<imbrandon> allee thats nuts, i thought all that childish ubuntu vs debian was done
<imbrandon> ryanakca: sure
<ryanakca> I don't think it's Ubuntu Packages
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> what ?
<ryanakca> what? kk = reply to the "sure"
<ryanakca> imbrandon: lol "released to often (or do you want to upgrade all your machines every half year and send your staff to a new training?)"
<gnomefreak> instead use dapper for for staffed use
<gnomefreak> maybe in 3 years there will be another LTS release ;)
<ryanakca> :)
<imbrandon> or use windows and have them sit there on their hands while the virus scanner runs
<ryanakca> yep
<gnomefreak> i dont miss birus scans at all
<gnomefreak> virus*
* ryanakca thought that everybody got over "that childish ubuntu vs debian"
<gnomefreak> who is still on it?
<gnomefreak> debian cant touch ubuntu IMHO :)
<imbrandon> i dunno , not realy a disscussion for in here though, i'm off to bed, gnight folks
<ryanakca> [18:29]  <allee> Interesting: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEventsFaqs  and search for ubuntu
<ryanakca> see yah
<gnomefreak> night imbrandon 
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: you know knoversation has this nifty feature "/nick kdefreak" </scarcasim>
<imbrandon> 
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> dropped all my names except this and thunderstruck :(
<ryanakca> yes... I think I should adopt that nick...
<ryanakca> kdefreak... I like it
<imbrandon> ryanakca: btw you dont have to hilight both my names, hilight will work on either / or 
<imbrandon> 
<ryanakca> imbrandon: really? good :)
<gnomefreak> mine does too :)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I was wondering if you had two things running... work and home or something...
<imbrandon_> one is my lappy
<imbrandon> one is a build machine
<ryanakca> didn't know which was which, even though "imbrandon_" has "imbrandon" in it... so yeah
<ryanakca> nice
<imbrandon> my file server i also irssi from sometimes
* ryanakca needs a better computer for building... takes forever and ever and ever
<imbrandon> build a cluster
<imbrandon> 
<ryanakca> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 35/186GB, RAM: 345/375MB, 161 proc's, 8.0d up
<ryanakca> imbrandon: with what?
<imbrandon> wow my video card has that much ram hehe
<imbrandon> ryanakca: i dunno, what ever you can get ahold of
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I have 2*(pentium 1 + 32mb ram)
<imbrandon> i built one from xboex at one time ( its still running but not as a build cluster )
<imbrandon> cool , see thats a start
<imbrandon> get to know clustersing and ccache and distcc with those
<ryanakca> but that combined is less than this
<imbrandon> but it will get you familiar with it and then you can expand later
<imbrandon> and you dont have to fubar your "production box" while doing it
* ryanakca is going to build himself a computer... mind donating to the "Ryan Needs 949.47CAD For A New Computer Fund" ?
<imbrandon> ;P
<ryanakca> :P
<nixternal> <imbrandon> wow my video card has that much ram hehe
<nixternal> hahahahah
<imbrandon> heh you can buy a amd64 dell for $400usd or less
<ryanakca> imbrandon: just a second, I'll get you the specs of the hardware...
* imbrandon puts off bed another ~20 minutes i guess
<imbrandon> i need to find my suse ppc iso anyhow
<nixternal> ummm..dell don't do amd, just intel, but they start under $300 now ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: your right i ment compaq, my dad just picked an amd64 3400+ up with 2 gig of ram and a nvida vid 256mb ram with a 160gb sata hdd for 399$
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/wishlist.php
<ryanakca> my cousin works for dell
<nixternal> nnice
<ryanakca> yes, nice
<imbrandon> if dell does intel only i will never buy from them , probably why i never have
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> imbrandon: if you want cheap, the linspire machine at frys is only $130
<imbrandon> not for me silly
<ryanakca> what about hp?
<imbrandon> i have all the computers i need
<imbrandon> ryanakca: i build my own 90% of the time
<imbrandon> but hp/compaqs arent bad
<imbrandon> i am on a hp right now
* nixternal gets hardware for free
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> imbrandon: yeah.. *pokes at the hardware list*
<nixternal> i rob the trains when they roll through ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> j/k
<imbrandon> ryanakca: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/workzone.jpg
<ryanakca> that's very... umm... organized :)
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/eric_n_duck.png  <-- my son that turns two friday , and now i'm off to bed
<ryanakca> that a mac?
<imbrandon> the notebook is
<ryanakca> see yah
<imbrandon> an ibook
<nixternal> runs linux that looks like windows, and oh, the keyboard is microsoft as well...you all, i think we have an infiltraitor (i spelled that way wrong)
<ryanakca> yes, I think so too.. at least he could've done himself a favour and blured the screen
<imbrandon> nah i'm proud of my kde royale skin
<nixternal> my mom uses it ;)
<nixternal> and she still hasn't realized she is using Kubuntu either
<ryanakca> LOL
<imbrandon> ryanakca: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png
<nixternal> she asked me 2 questions...where is aol?  and where is IE?
<ryanakca> Well.. that's simple... rename konqueror to Internet Explorer in the .desktop... she'll never know the difference :)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: nice... they should switch to kubuntu at school and use that theme... see how long it takes before people catch on
<ryanakca> imbrandon: aren't you going to bed? :P
<nixternal> oh ya..konqueror is the cough*worst*cought web browser i have used...and firefox 2 is a close 2nd
<ryanakca> nixternal: konqueror is OK... it's not great
<ryanakca> firefox 2 = crap... it crashes every other minute
<nixternal> i need a script that will change the css depending on the browser that comes through
<ryanakca> and Opera is just wierd
<nixternal> oh, mine doesn't crash..it just doesn't render correctly
<ryanakca> nixternal: you can do that with JavaScript...
<ryanakca> hmmm... renders fine here... just like FF 1.5... but it's unstable
<nixternal> i go back to 1.0.5* and it renders great...in 2 its a different story, and in konqi, oh man watch out..i have floating tabs on a webpage in konqi
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal   <- look at that with ff 1.0.5*, ff 2, and konqi...neither of them look the same
<ryanakca> you still advertise FF?
<ryanakca> I don't have 1.0.5*
<imbrandon> yea i'm off to bed but i bet there is a -offtopic somewhere that would love to hear all aobut ff vs konq 
<imbrandon> *hint*
<imbrandon> gnight
<nixternal> bah
<ryanakca> nixternal: I don't notice any difference... am I blind?
<nixternal> im checking..i may have fixed it and don't remember now ;)
<viper550> Hi again everyone!
<ryanakca> I have a package-version.tar.gz that extracts to  package/   can I rename it to package-version/ and repackage it?  dh_make -e ryanakca@gmail.com -f ../package-version.tar.gz  gives me errors, because the source dir isn't package-version
<ryanakca> errors: LN1 "The directory name must be <package>-<version> for dh_make to work!"   LN2 "I cannot understand the directory name or you have an invalid directory name!"
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> WHAT THE????
* Hobbsee has just seen the "fully charged" icon for kde-guidance.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: *ouch*
<Hawkwind> Fully charged icon ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> it's very bright
<Hawkwind> Show us, show us!
* Hobbsee is off to do some uni work
<Hobbsee> bye all
<nixternal> anyone else have 3 battery icons in taskbar? ;)
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/2muchpowah.png
<rouzic> What's Blubuntu?
<Hawkwind> A blue version of Ubuntu ?
<rouzic> Do they extract a new version for a different color?
<Hawkwind> I've never heard of Blubuntu
<rouzic> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu/BlubuntuGtkTheme
<rouzic> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu/BlubuntuLoginSplash
<Hawkwind> http://brentroos.com/2006/07/29/blubuntu/
<Hawkwind> First hit on google
<Hawkwind> So it seems I was actually right.  A blue version of Ubuntu
<rouzic> A version with different color? But if into Gnome it is possible to change the themes
<rouzic> But it is Ubuntu's derivation or is the color that they were implementing in Edgy?
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/huh.gif
<rouzic> nixternal: Great
<nixternal> everyone of my kdm splashes look like that except for the vmware one..the vmware one is just black
<rouzic> I like the theme for KDM
<nixternal> it is rather buggy right now, but yes, it does look good
<rouzic> and the splash?
<nixternal> splash looks good, but buggy right now
<nixternal> actually...i had one login background that was messed up, but looked like it was meant to be that way..and it looked really cool
<nixternal> it was hacker looking, because it had like a image of pbuilder running, irc, emacs, a couple of web pages and a brief image of amarok
<rouzic> :p
<rouzic> And will Kubuntu Edgy's predetermined color be a purple?
<nixternal> yup
<rouzic> If Kubuntu's logo and KDE's predetermined appearance is blue, to that this change of color comes?
<nixternal> couldn't tell you honestly
<rouzic> oks ;)
<rouzic> The color does not seem to me unlikely purple, but when Kubuntu and KDE use a predetermined color, to change the theme should imply changing the logo, color of the web, etc
<yuriy> Hobbsee: yeah that icon is scary (especially since i have a desktop o_O)
<yuriy> nixternal: i have 2 icons...
<nixternal> i have one now, after right clicking and quitting ;)
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Is there any place we can see an image of the Kubuntu logo in purple that is being used, or the shade of purple ?
<nixternal> i haven't seen it yet
<nixternal> well i have, i just can't remember where
<nixternal> and it was in konqi only i believe
<Hawkwind> I'd really like to see this purple stuff.  Purple happens to be my favorite color.  
<Hawkwind> I'm wondering if it's more of a blueish purple, or an actual purple purple
<nixternal> same as the current purple 
<nixternal> alright..busy day tomorrw...time for some sleep
<Hawkwind> Current purple ?  KDE stuff is blue, as is Kubuntu
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Hawkwind> Nite
<nixternal> kubuntu edgy == purple
<nixternal> ;)
<rouzic> :(
* Hobbsee is back.
<rouzic> Hi all
<Hobbsee> hey rouzic 
<rouzic> i have a dude
<rouzic> I can get up-to-date to Edgy without problems from dapper?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i doubt it
<rouzic> Is it necessary to update with the package kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Hobbsee> yes
<rouzic> Oks :)
<rouzic> Thanks for all Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> well, things will break less wiith that
<Hobbsee> they will break at all, i expect
<rouzic> oks
* rouzic se ha ido
<Tonio_> hi all
<kwwii_> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey kwwii_ :)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: you are right about the folders in kmail, btw...not sure what I was thinking last night
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_, kwwii_ 
* Hobbsee notes that the guidance icons are very orange
* Tonio_ notes that katapult looks very buggy on edgy
<Tonio_> opening configuration dialog results a segfault
<Tonio_> can someone confirm it isn't a local issue before I report ?
<kwwii_> ouch...i didn't touch anything to do with that :p
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i cant confirm, alt+space, then ctrl+c, click on configure...katapult
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: which icons do you mean?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: the bright orange/green ones for the power manager kde-guidance
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: works for you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: seems to work here, yep
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: of the 6 icons I made for a given state, only one is orange (the 40%)
<kwwii_> 4 of them are green and one has a small red part
<Hobbsee> gah.  if i kill katapult, i cant restart katapult using katapult functionality!
<Hobbsee> silly hobbsee
<kwwii_> :-)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you do that test please ?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: true that.  the orange on is just the one that i see now.  they all (green, orange, red) seem to be very bright
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: echo "SystrayIcon=true" > ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc
<Tonio_> then killall katapult && katapult
<Tonio_> and right click on the icon, then configure
<Tonio_> segfault on all my machines
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep.  nothing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so it fails for you too
<Tonio_> but alt + space works, if my understanding is correct
<Hobbsee> it works here - it dosetn segfault
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum..........
<Tonio_> how is that possible ? ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: config file?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, since it doesn't work here with exactly the same thing
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're not using skim, or any weird apps?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> well in fact I have this is the output
<Tonio_> Failed to open device
<Tonio_> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<Tonio_> KCrash: Application 'katapult' crashing...
<Tonio_> but that's all
<Tonio_> looks normal
<insanekane> Hobbsee: skim is not a wierd app ... it is required for most of the world except for basic latin
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i realise that.  however, we've had bug reports where konsole wont appear transparent at all, and skim is for some reason, the culprit
<allee> Tonio_: care to add knemorc in k-d-s:
<insanekane> Hobbsee: its probably not skim ... it is most likely, X thats the culprit ..
<allee> [General] 
<allee> Backend=Sys
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm trying to build dapper version of katpult to confirm this is due to latest version
<allee> Tonio_: reduces CPU usage considerably
<Tonio_> allee hu ?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: kaffeine fails to start with Skim ... but when it was looked at further, it was found to be xlibs
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, yep
<Tonio_> allee a great
<allee> Tonio_: knemo can use now /sys instead of i{f,w}config, route
<Tonio_> alleedoing that now :)
<Hobbsee> what's the default screensaver?
<Hobbsee> apart from "none"?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: anyway, Katapult works here with Skim
<Hobbsee> insanekane: right, okay
<insanekane> Hobbsee: is there supposed to be a systray icon ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i suspect it's disabled by default
<Hobbsee> insanekane: run alt+f2, katapult, then hit ctrl+c
<Tonio_> allee I'll probably add a yakuake config file, since lots of people are using it
<insanekane> Hobbsee: it shows the config dialog
<insanekane> Hobbsee: katapult doesnt use Skim :/
<Hobbsee> point
<Tonio_> allee is katapult working for you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that needs merging, too
<allee> Tonio_: heh I'm an old fashied konsole user
<allee> Tonio_: what was the short cut?
<freeflying> anyone used usp?
<Tonio_> alt + space
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: are you aware that the grey of "username" and "password" on the kdm screen is almost unreadable?  apart from that, the black looks really cool :)
<freeflying> or can it run in kde
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: I was afraid of things like that happening
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: I will have to make them a bit darker then
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: true that.  you probably mean a bit lighter?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: anyway, it does show the config page
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: so the text (username, password) is too dark because of the darker bg?
* insanekane makes mental note to remind Katapult devels about input methods :)
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: didn't you mention that you are missing a background pic or such?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: building old version of katapult works here
<Tonio_> everything is working
<Tonio_> so I assume there is something weird in the code
<Hobbsee> insanekane: right
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: um?  what, like most of my config here?  i got most of that bad
<Hobbsee> s/bad/back/
<Tonio_> I will diff to try to get it
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: sounds like your system is messed up :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: hehe, it's more unmessed up now
<kwwii_> how does one start powermanager?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: unfortunately, i cant protect myself from user error much
<kwwii_> :-)
<kwwii_> unmessed-up is my word of the day
<kwwii_> that is soo totally unmessed-up
<Tonio_> if someone can confirm this : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/katapult/+bug/58178
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58178 in katapult "Opening config dialog gives segfault on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> is there anything major that we want to change in main?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: like k-d-s?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you mean ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I want to change anything failing :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: knot 2 freeze notice just gone up
<Tonio_> katapult for example ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, yeah, obviously :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: lets just release a broken system, then people can say how edgy+1 is so good.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kds is kubuntu native package, we should be able to change it until the end
<Hobbsee> in comparison
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i realise that - this is just the freeze for knot 2
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are we able to upload now or should we wait a bit ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ask
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you'r eprobably okay
<Hobbsee> the notice has only just gone up
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it has just started...
<Tonio_> so we can't upload
<Hobbsee> ...unless we want/need to get any changes in before they freeze
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee cant upload there anyway.
<_Sime> is Riddell in neighbourhood?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so
<Hobbsee> _Sime: what did you want him for?
<_Sime> Team kdelibs and kdebase need to know that I've put a new patch up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia .
<_Sime> The patch needs to be added to kdebase.
<_Sime> and taht should put the storage media kicker applet in order.
<Hobbsee> _Sime: yay :)  main just froze for knot 2 - is this crucial to be in knot 2?
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: do you think that the shape of the battery icon is ok? or should I change that too when I touch up the colors?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: it looks very wide, for some reason.
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: that was exactly what I was thinking as well
<kwwii_> and I already made it thinner than the first version
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: heh, right
<kwwii_> the hardest part is that I cannot test it on my machine
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: you cant?
<kwwii_> nope, the cursor changes and it beeps, then dies
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> useufl
<kwwii_> does one have to start it as root?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, whatever the default is...
<Hobbsee> i dont think so, no
<_Sime> Hobbsee: it can wait.
<Hobbsee> notice to all:  Kubuntu meeting next thursday - 2100 UTC (ie, over a week away)
<Hobbsee> unless that's inconvenient for lots of people
<freeflying> Hobbsee: have you added to fridge
<Hobbsee> freeflying: nope
<Hobbsee> freeflying: havent even emailed it to kubuntu-devel@l.u.c yet
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: how about the last one?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: huh?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: kubuntu meeting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you were talking about a default screensaver ?
<Tonio_> is there one done for kubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont know, apparently it's "no screensaver"
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes, what about the last kubuntu meeting, sorry?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but which one to choose ?
<Hobbsee> i cant be exhausted - it's only 7pm!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: blank is better than none
<Tonio_> argh !!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: otherwise pick random
<Hobbsee> heh, what?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: have you seen the patches on katapult ?
<Tonio_> how can I maintain this ?
<Tonio_> look kubuntu_01 patch
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i havent.  bug mez when he's around
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: isnt mez the maintainer of it, for good reason?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is I don't understand why nobody did the syncbefore
<Tonio_> since kubuntu IS developping the application ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah.  no idea here either.
<Tonio_> that doesn't make sense
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: exactly.  mez stepped away from all things linux for a while
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you're arround about this :)
<Hobbsee> indeed, it's fallen thru the cracks
<Tonio_> I'm buildging currently to figure out if that resolves my bugs
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is I'm not the only one touched
<Tonio_> toma and danimo can confirm those bugs too, and they were discussed on kubuntu-fr, means lots of people are touched :)
<Tonio_> the point is why does it work for you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right.  no idea, apart from kubuntu being in french/german for you guys?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, it works :)
<Tonio_> my problems are gone ;)
<Tonio_> fucking cool ;)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> now let's add the horrible patch ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> 9949 lines
<Tonio_> most of them are kind of hexa code...........
<Tonio_> argh !
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<Tonio_> okay let's go...
* Tonio_ switches to max brain power mode
<Hobbsee> lol
<Tonio_> I will need this
* Hobbsee cheers Tonio_ on
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> there's kopete default settings too,if you wanted
<Hobbsee> of course, why you're doing this now, when we'll have to wait a while for after freeze, is an interesting question
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what are we changing to kopeterc ?
<Tonio_> send me an email with the changes, I'll add them to kds
* Hobbsee will just look up the bug #
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then when all of that is done, THE big bug, but I don't know if someone can fix it
<Tonio_> appart from kde developpers themselves
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: which the big bug?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sata dvd not automounting on kubuntu, no action selection dialog
<Tonio_> not even on the desktop
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> nothing
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/50387
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50387 in kdenetwork "Default "privacy" settings don't respect privacy" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> looks like working with 3.5.4 on dapper, so I presume an issue with our hal version
<Tonio_> something like that
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't agree with problem A
<Tonio_> if this guy lives in a james bond world, that's okay
<Tonio_> but the current settings are commonly used on most instant messenging
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh, true.  i wasnt at the meeting where they discussed it
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> and since that can be changed by the user, I don't see the point
<Tonio_> if he wants to hide, then he configures it and that's it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, I missed this one too
<Tonio_> when was it ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: months ago
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and what was the decision ?
<Tonio_> because I really opose to this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: @ the end of the bug report
<Hobbsee> otherwise, feel free to reject and explain
<Tonio_> oups riddell haded me to the bug, I never saw it....
<Tonio_> well I really opose to this
<Tonio_> it goes against the IM purpose
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> I will try to rediscuss before changing it....
<Tonio_> if you want to hide, don't expect everyone to do the same ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that
<Tonio_> can you imagin everyone will have to manually set if he is online or not ?
<Tonio_> that's a complete nonsense
<Tonio_> how can they approve this ?
<Tonio_> that's fairly stupid and goes against usability
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: go ahead and reject it - i wasnt even at the meeting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well I don't want to go against a meeting decision too
<Tonio_> I just don't understand it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: iirc, the consensus was "if a user wants it that way, then change it" - rather like "we dont care, we just left it at the defaults"
<Hobbsee> so going against the meeting decision wouldnt be so bad
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, the point is problem B
<Tonio_> I have to figure out what those settings do exactly
<Tonio_> what was decided is "don't display if I'm typing something
<Tonio_> that's a very usefull setting
<Tonio_> !!
<Hobbsee> er, they did?
<Hobbsee> that's pretty stupid
<Hobbsee> indeed, it's veryuseful
<Tonio_> I wan't to know if the guy is typing, because that prevents from typing when the other is discussing
<Tonio_> okay I'll reject
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Tonio_> sorry for the meeting, but that's totally stupid decision
<Tonio_> usability is prior to paranoia for me
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: put it on the agenda for next meeting we can re-look at the issue
<Tonio_> cause that's not a privacy violation
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell!
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, that was what I wanted to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you approve those settings or not ?
<Tonio_> that's not "privacy violation"
* Hobbsee notes that solitare is addictive :(
<Tonio_> that's just the purpose of an IM :)
* Hobbsee should really do something useful
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm preparing an UVF exception for katapult, resolves all my bugs with it
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't even remember the issue :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: paranoia :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: is there a new upstream release?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is your big patch :)
<Riddell> nice of mez to tell me
<Tonio_> Riddell: Version 0.3.1.3 (Latest)
<Tonio_> we have 0.3.1.2svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: and it really works better for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably ping ervin from kde for the sata devices issue
<Tonio_> since I don't think anyone of us can fix this
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: thanks for the critic on the powermanager icons, the improved version looks much better :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: woo!  can i try them out?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i think Lure mentioned it yesterday too
<Tonio_> kwwii_: did you change them ?
<Tonio_> I don't have them here actually :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: snapshot available ?
<kwwii_> I am in the process of making the different stages now, after which I will export them and put them online
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay, thanks :)
<kwwii_> ...then you can all complain that I made them even worse :P
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I won't, since I really love the work you've been doing till now
<Tonio_> kubuntu will have a real identity now, pretty cool
<Tonio_> and no more blue :)
* Tonio_ hates blue :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: hehe
<kwwii_> I really hope that edgy is better than dapper, at least :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I must purple reminds me a bit of suse, but that's beautifull :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: it is
<Tonio_> no comparison
<kwwii_> well, I made the purple at suse and the blue and the green, so unless I make it red, one can always say that :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe
<Tonio_> okay so katapult should be okay now...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how about klipper ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what about it?  i dont use it, sorry
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well it has a nasty bug
<Tonio_> segfault when parsing the config file
<Tonio_> it works without any config file, but fails as long as you configure it yourself
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the downgrading patch for kwallet seems to work :)
<Tonio_> no more complains about it since I did this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just hope you don't mind the method, since it is a really crappy way to resolve the issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I downgraded to 3.5.2.... upstream doesn't seem to give a shit at debuging this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you imagin it is a general issue, major, and that he didn't fix it for 2 month, even while kde was releasing 3.5.4
<Tonio_> the diff is only 10 lines....... that doesn't make sense
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ouch
* Hobbsee notes that kde-guidance is looking a lot prettier, apart from the icons
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes :)
<Hobbsee> well, the icons on the kicker - the tooltip, etc, looks much nicer :)
<Tonio_> we now have our yast hehe :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> dinner time.
<lexhider> Hi, I'm inviting anyone interested to our konqueror bug squashing day at #konq-bugs on freenode. If you are interested in bug triage to get the bug number down, swing by and lend a hand.
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I change kds to use o2display with katapult ?
<Tonio_> because your currently patches are not of any use if I don't change this :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes but we're frozen now for Knot
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, but I'm preparing the packages
<allee> Tonio_: upstream had two patches for kwallet. I've not checked them yet
<Tonio_> allee I haven't seen anything concerning this on the bug report....
<allee> heh, starting guidance-power-manager several times fill systray with icons ;)
<allee> Tonio_: they address BUG: 113057
<Tonio_> allee this is different from our bug
<Tonio_> completly different
<allee> yes, otherwise we would have got an e-mail
<Tonio_> yes ;)
<Tonio_> allee http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129161
<Tonio_> here it is
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 129161 in general "kwalletmanager does not show up in systray any more since upgrade to KDE 3.5.3" [Normal,New]  
<Tonio_> upstream is aware for two month
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you tested your patches on katapult ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it fails here... the profile isn't build and if I patch Makefile.in, it ftbfs
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/powermanager_new.png
<kwwii_> still needs a bit of work, but it is coming along
<Tonio_> kwwii_: nice ;)
<kwwii_> back the the basketball game (germany vs. usa)
<kwwii_> halftime is over
<Lure> Riddell: did you manage to sneak in new powermanager for Knot2?
<Lure> (we should, as old is bugy)
<Lure> allee: yes, know problem - we should use KUniqueApplication, but cannot (yet) due to some PyKDE lmititation 
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like we miss automake depandancy on katapult since we patch Makefile.am file :)
<Tonio_> this is the reason it fails to build
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> Lure: it says it built but it's not on todays CD for some reason
<Tonio_> Riddell: well in fact it builds but ignores o2display
<Lure> Riddell: that is bad... I would like to see positive reports and not complaints about stupid bugs ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: do we also need to rebuild something due to dbus upgrade (half of GNOME was rebuilt)
<Riddell> ah, there was no live fs buit last night
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah, so dbus did get thru then.
<Lure> Hobbsee: it looks like (this is only way to explain the flood on edgy-changes
<Hobbsee> Lure: right, yep
<Hobbsee> it wasnt me!
<Lure> Riddell: also the version from yesterday has bug that it does not show tooltip for laptops w/o brightness control
<Lure> Riddell: current svn rocks (with El's usability changes)
<Riddell> Lure: oh?  when was that done?
<Lure> Riddell: sebas had nighlty hacking season ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey!!!
* el heard my name
* Hobbsee glares at imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hey el 
<el> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> that was close.
<Tonio_> Lure: are you ready ? I have THE trick for you ;)
<Tonio_> what's this shit........ I don't understand
<Lure> Tonio_: what trick?
<Tonio_> Lure: look at this :
<Lure> el: sebas implemented most of your usability feedback on powermanager
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22037
<el> Lure, cool :) 
<Tonio_> Lure: if you can explain me this, you are the man......
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't understand
<el> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> el: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: first part is an extract from the buildlog, and second part is the tarball structure
<el> :)
<Tonio_> Lure: that doesn't make sense at all
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
<Lure> Tonio_: funny ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like your patches don't work 
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issues on the current package since we don't have autoconf, so Makefile.in isn't rebuilt and o2display is simply ignored
<Tonio_> Riddell: but when I do this correctly, I get this error.....
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> who broke kdm login /me looks at kwwii_
<Tonio_> 2 hours trying to understand, but really, now I'm lost
<Tonio_> Lure: any idea maybe ? please :'(
<Lure> Tonio_: would need to look into, but I am busy (no time)
<Lure> sorry
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, thanks
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: define "broke"?  colours?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll try to investigate more, but that's really strange
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea the theme is broke, bad colors, no background
<imbrandon> brb food time 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: voyager will be flakey for next 1.5 hours as i am upgrading some things
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right, okay
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: glad you're telling me that *now*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you were lucky by about 10 seconds.  if that.
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: anything quicker, and i would have made you ping whoever's in charge of ubuntu archives, over an incomplete upload
<imbrandon> it would have just rejected it and you could have reuploaded 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right.
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping , how long before the knot freeze is over? i have a sime related kdebase patch almost ready ( ~20 more minutes or so )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ages, it only got put in place a few hours ago
<imbrandon> yea but knot freezes usaly dont last long, only enought to make the cd and fs images iirc
<Riddell> imbrandon: when it's released
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh ok well i'll still get it ready
<Riddell> which won't be for a while yet
<imbrandon> yea 24+ hours
<imbrandon> guess i should have done this yesterday instead of goofing off, heh , well you live and learn 
<imbrandon> btw moins all 
<Riddell> unicode smileys are now banned here
<Riddell> cos I say so
<Hobbsee> woo!
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* imbrandon takes it out right now
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :D
<Riddell> ok, that could be too harsh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's a common joke in -offtopic, but he wasnt there to boot earlier
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell - i'm not insane, really :)
<Riddell> imbrandon is the one you should be hugging
* Hobbsee hugs imbrandon as well then
<Hobbsee> anyone else i should hug?
<Tonio_> Lure: found it
<imbrandon> heh ok gone ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: admin folder is very old, and incompatible with autoconf 2.6
<Tonio_> Lure: since we patch Makefile.am we need automake/autoconf to rebuild automake.in
<Tonio_> that's why I get this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping mez to upgrade the admin folder
* imbrandon sets ban on *!*@*.\;\)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh, i guess this is useless to you now, but ktorrent isnt shipping with translations/installing them
<imbrandon> Riddell: the knot freezy dosent touch universe though right ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea i have that fixed in 2.0.2 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool :)
<imbrandon> the german guy bugged me about it 3 days hehe
* Hobbsee just saw a bug about it earler
<Hobbsee> *earlier
<Hobbsee> haha, worth fixing then
<imbrandon> yea i'm fixing up the newest sime patches and fixing the uvf for 2.02 ktorrent and fixed a amarok bug and ummm what else am i doing this moring
<imbrandon> ..... *thinks*
<imbrandon> i guess thats about it for now, waiting for the buildd to finish all those rebuilds to i can sync my mirror 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> sudo remove hobbsee_op
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you suggest to rebuild the tarball or upgrade the admin folder with a patch ?
<imbrandon> doh dident work
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: but op abuse is such fun :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think rebuilding the tarball is better but I'm unsure :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and that means you have to deal with all the exploits, flooders, etc, yourself
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: nah just in here
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :(
<imbrandon> heh ok voyager is safe for a few hours ( but i dunno how much cpu time you'll have as amarok + kdebase is compiling heh )
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> i need to get to bed at a decent hour tonight, anyway
<imbrandon> i wont reboot again till the dbus rebuilds hit the archive
* Hobbsee slept thru physics today, pretty much
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ohh Riddell no need to put amarok 1.4.2 actualy ON kubuntu.org anymore , you can just do an announcement and let people konw how to enable dapper-backports ( its in the dapper-backports archive now with all needed libs )
<imbrandon> want me to write it up so you can just "post" it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: either is fine
<Riddell> imbrandon: cool
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ditto kopete 0.12.2
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i'll include that in the announcement too ( and ktorrent )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right
<imbrandon> tomarrow konversation 1.0 is released ;)
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<imbrandon> well i guess one good thing is coming out of a buggy-as-hell firefox beta in the archive , i get to use konqi more as a browser
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee hugs her mozilla-binary firefox
<Hobbsee> no one can steal my firefox!
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can directly add Makefile.in with the patch, probably better for uvf exception request, since it implies less changes on the package structure
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't patch Makefile.in, just run buildprep
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to patch it since it doesn't exist in your patch, only Makefile.am exists
<Tonio_> and automake/autoconf is failing because of the old admin folder....
<Tonio_> that's why it makes so many changes on the tarball, and I would prefer to avoid that, no ?
<Riddell> I don't care about Makefile.in being in the .diff.gz
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, the problem is that latest admin folder is using unsermake
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly, that makes hudge changes to the tarball....
<Tonio_> pain to maintain...
<imbrandon> s/gnomefreak/kdefreak/g
<gnomefreak> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: then remake the .orig, best thing to do with a silly upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, will do
<Riddell> Tonio_: you mean latest from KDE?  3.5 branch won't use unsermake
<Riddell> unless you have unsermake installed of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, just noticed this :) I will remove it first :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the tip
<imbrandon> Riddell: you got mail(tm)
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon suddenly rembers the old mIRC days of /sound blah.wav and the whole room would hear it
<kwwii_> what is broken with kdm?
<imbrandon> kwwii_: no middle image, no background , ummmmm
<kwwii_> ouch...no idea about that
<imbrandon> no menu image without hover
<imbrandon> ummm
<kwwii_> I know that I gave all images to Riddell :-)
<imbrandon> heh basicly big broke
<imbrandon> i dunno howto screenshot kdm ;(
<imbrandon> or i would
<sebas> chvt + fbgrab maybe? Or xnest
<imbrandon> ahh xnest i always forget
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> kwwii_: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss14.png
<imbrandon> it works "functionaly" but all the art is broke as pictured heh
<imbrandon> well atleaste i'm assuming it shouldent be black
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> it is my new theme "black craziness"
<kwwii_> like it?
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Hawkwind> Are there links anywhere with the new purple look for Edgy by chance for us to view ?  I'm interested in seeing just how 'purple' the new look really is
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: just take the 14 out of that last url i posted
<imbrandon> i ahev a few
<imbrandon> not official
<kwwii_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<_Sime> imbrandon: BTW, I'm probably going to have a patch for the "System Menu" applet with in the next 24 hours. (media:/  => /media/ and homes:/  => /home/)
<imbrandon> _Sime: cool ok
<imbrandon> i was just applying the others ones now 
<imbrandon> ( from the bottom of that page )
<Hawkwind> So why the change from blue to purple since KDE's color is blue and Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE ?
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: because it's fun :)
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: true but kubuntu != kde
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> just as ubuntu != gnome
<imbrandon> ever seen an orange gnome ? heh
<imbrandon> besides its fairly trivial to change it back to blue ( as i do )
<Hawkwind> I'm just curious.  Purple happens to be my favorite color so I'm not complaining.  Just wondering if purple will be the color of Kubuntu from here on out
<imbrandon> well for the edgy release atleaste
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon will vote for blue in edgy+1 but who knows what will happen hehe
<Hawkwind> I was looking at Blubuntu last night.  Lot of good theme work done on that
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: who knows.  i suggested purple, because i thought it might look nice, and people decided it was cool.  who knows what we'll find next time *shrugs*
<imbrandon> yea who is awesom
<imbrandon> who is amost as good as kwwii_ heheh
<imbrandon> tbh i hate purple but the way its done so far in edgy its "tollerable" hehehe
<imbrandon> by __me__
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Well it was a great idea.  I hope purple sticks permanently.  It's just kind of surprising to see a distro based on a wm and have a different color scheme.  It's nice
<imbrandon> moins jdong
<jdong> morning
* jdong 's arthritis is acting up this morning :(
<imbrandon> ;(
<Hobbsee> :(
<imbrandon> mine hasent in a long time
* Hawkwind Enjoys seeing the screenshot with UO running in it
<imbrandon> but i take lots of asprin 
<jdong> grr, the irony.... can't open vicodin bottle.....
<imbrandon> hahahaha Hawkwind ;)
<jdong> stupid childproof cap
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: i forgot about that one
<Hawkwind> jdong: They are actually adult proof it seems at times :)
<Hawkwind> Wow, I must admit, that purple does look really nice
<omeow> adept won't start anymore =/
<imbrandon> feature or bug, heh just teasin, why omeow
<omeow> I don't know why. I get prompted for a password and then nothing happens.
<DaSkreech> Yeah that happens from time to time
<DaSkreech> Same thing with Firefox
<DaSkreech> Some days it just doesn't want to open
<Tonio_> Riddell: works, thanks for the tip ;) I didn't knew buildprep had been merged with kde.mk
<Tonio_> very usefull ;)
<imbrandon> did you try running it from console to see the error , does no good to run a dev os if you dont try to debug it, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 about debugging it
<DaSkreech> strace I guess
<omeow> imbrandon, I found the reason. I ksysguard listed about 10 running instances of adept_manager under my name.
<omeow> How come I didn't see any of them? Adept should notify me if it's already running. 
<imbrandon> reporduce it reliably and then file a bug, i dunno
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was generally using makebuilddir instead....
<jdong> E: Couldn't find package libifp-dev
* jdong scratches head
<jdong> !info libifp-dev dapper
<ubotu> libifp-dev: communicate with iRiver iFP audio devices (development files). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0.2-2 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 168 kB
<jdong> oh, that is totally buildd's fault :)
<imbrandon> huh ?
<imbrandon> jdong: you know !info only updates every 6 hours so it might be off a bit, best to check packages.u.c if you need definate answers
<jdong> amarok was just under dep-wait for libifp-dev
<jdong> which confused the heck out of me
<jdong> ah, setback...
<imbrandon> amarok shouldent build against libifp-dev
<jdong> amarok is in main, libifp-dev is in universe
<imbrandon> thats in universe
<imbrandon> jdong: yea why is it trying that, the edgy one dosent
<jdong> I'm not sure :(
<imbrandon> thats not good
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have a broken kdm image, looks like I need to do a k-d-s upload, anything else I should include?
<imbrandon> it shouldent be using that at all if its grabbing the edgy source
<jdong> umm, the edgy one is indeed building against libifp-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: not at the moment
<jdong> there's a build-dep on libifp-dev, according to p.u.c
<imbrandon> hrm ...... shiznit /me looks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: default screensaver?
<imbrandon> yea in edgy its in main i bet 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but that can be done later
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> !info libifp-dev edgy
<ubotu> libifp-dev: communicate with iRiver iFP audio devices (development files). In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.0.2-3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 168 kB
<jdong> yep
<imbrandon> yea , shit
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what is the default screensaver we should use ?
<Tonio_> that's the question
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: blank or random
<imbrandon> and that cant be promoted in dapper
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I disagree with random cause that can cause an issue with people who don't have glx enabled
<imbrandon> so its either rip it out in edgy ( that i dont want to do ) or not backport it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: or just randomly pick one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: why not discussing this with kwwii_ :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: you should be concerned by this no ?
<jdong> imbrandon: yeah, we're kind of in a tough situation regarding amarok then :-/
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can upload, I'll add my work later, no pb
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: because he wasnt here earlier
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell: any thoughts before i just say can the backport
<Riddell> Tonio_: already have :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ping, my dear ?
<imbrandon> and put it on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: what is the issue?
<imbrandon> a lib it builds against is in main in edgy but not dapper
<kwwii_> re
<imbrandon> i lib i would rather not rip out of edgy's build
<kwwii_> yeah, the screensaver is a very good point
<kwwii_> that would be a good place to use a simple branding idea
<jdong> backports does offer the ability to do source changes
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm not sure how it works, but siretart would
<imbrandon> jdong: ahh ok lemme ping him then
<Riddell> imbrandon: if it is in universe for dapper that should be ok no?
<imbrandon> that would be the way to go
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes, I agree
<jdong> Riddell: buildd won't build main packages against universe libs
<imbrandon> Riddell: well apparently the buildd dosent like that it is
<imbrandon> its in dep-wait atm
<imbrandon> i'll see what sireheart thniks about source change to the backpoort
<kwwii_> to be honest, I never looked into making a screensaver before
<kwwii_> guess we could find something simple to hack
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: there are plenty there, but we need to choose something, otherwise people think it doesnt wrok
<Riddell> kubuntu has no screensaver by default
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, which generates a few questions.  it should be at least blank or something
<Hobbsee> people seem to think it's a bug.
<Riddell> jdong: I am out of ideas then
<jdong> Riddell: well, we'll wait for siretart's word on source mods 
<Riddell> jdong: it seems like a bug in the backports implementation to me, this sort of thing can not be too uncommon
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Can't we make a none-GL random?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: looking.... that would be nice indeed, although I would prefer a kubuntu screensaver in the first place :)
<jdong> Riddell: yeah, IMO backports should be allowed to build main packages against universe, but I doubt I'll ever argue that one through :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: there are screensavers that can use an image, so maybe we can use one of those with a kubuntu nice stuff no ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Would we be allowed to ship Kubuntu with a slew of Kubuntu pics?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yepp, that would be my first idea :-)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what of, though?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: let me investigate which candidate first
<kwwii_> Tonio_: cool :-)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Not Sure Tonio wants Kubuntu stuff :) the easiest way would be to have a folder of Kubuntu things (sub folder of Examples maybe?) that could be used as a screensaver
<DaSkreech> I think the easiest thing would be to build a random list that has no GL screensavers in it
<omeow> How do I get around this message? Reinstallation of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<omeow> I used adept to install nvidia-glx, and it also installed modules for i386 instead of my actual arch, k7.
<Tonio_> kwwii_: why not simple "clock" with a background ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: looks like infinity will "fix" the backport buildd's to use main+universe after the knot release, so i would hold off on that email i sent you
<imbrandon> as it wont work atm anyhow LOL
<kwwii_> Tonio_: sounds like an idea
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, so if Kubuntu Edgy is going to be purple, does this mean we should change the Kubuntu forums to purple too
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: if you like
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: there's going to be a kubuntu meeting, thursday next week, 2100 UTC - can you be there?
<Hawkwind> Yeppers I shall be there.  Hopefully I can get abattoir and Jucato to be there too
<kwwii_> Riddell: new powermanager icons are here --> http://bootsplash.org/powerManagerIcons.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: cool.  got stuff to present at it?  add it to the agenda if you do :)
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: take a look at inkscape --without-gui --export-png="../oxygen/${smallsize}x${smallsize}/"$( echo $icon | cut -d . -f -1 ).png --export-dpi=72 --export-background-opacity=0 --export-width=${smallsize} --export-height=${smallsize} $icon :-)those and tell me if you like them
<kwwii_> erm
<kwwii_> paste in the wrong place
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> yes
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> i didnt think that quite looked right :P
<kwwii_> take a look at them and let me know if you like them
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: do i take the top link?
<kwwii_> yepp :-)
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Can you link me to the agenda ?
<imbrandon> in /topic
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: ^^
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: /topic, yeah
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: square, but they look nice :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: you're not taking on the "shiny" look for theM?
<Hobbsee> cant tell if they're a little bright
<Hobbsee> *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> guess i could chuck them wherever they install to, and restart the applet
<jdong_> oh boy, we have someone on ubuntuforums trying to use the LiveCD installer with 64MB RAM :-/
<Riddell> can someone e-mail fridge about the meeting time
<Riddell> jdong: tha is very much not supported
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i'll do that, and k-devel
<imbrandon> nixternal: ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's fridge@l.u.c or something?
<jdong_> Riddell: LOL, no it isn't :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: fidge-devel@l.u.c
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: or poke them in #ubuntu-fridge
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<DaSkreech> s/fidge/fridge
<Hobbsee> 7/9?
<Riddell> jdong_: although we should probably do something sensible like a popup saying you will get problem and should use the alternate cd
<jdong_> Riddell: I'm thinking our livecd boot scripts should check how much RAM it has before blindly booting
<jdong_> Riddell: like the CD sort of boots with 192MB but everything is so slow that it's not even funny
<allee> kwwii_: pw icons: there's no icon for a desktop system (has no battery but may want use hibernate/suspend brightness ...)
<Riddell> allee: it will not show in that case
<Riddell> well, it will at the moment, but it shouldnt
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sent
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : + Next Meeting:  7 September, 2100 UTC
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/ | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings - Next Meeting:  7 September, 2100 UTC
<allee> Riddell: so no 'easy' hibernate/suspend for desktops (if available)?
<Hobbsee> there :)
<Riddell> allee: it will be on the logout dialogue thanks to lure
<allee> Riddell: hmm, yeah, good
<Hobbsee> Riddell: emailed fridge & kubuntu-devel @ l.u.c
<Hobbsee> jjesse: sorry about the time - can you make it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: thanks
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: s/fridge/fridge-devel right heheh
* imbrandon is listening to "Que Me Quedes Tu" by Shakira on Laundry Service [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> shit
<imbrandon> sorry
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not a problem.  that's part of my job, isnt it?  :P
* Hobbsee has heard of that album :P  we have it in au.  i'm surprised
<DaSkreech> Laundry Service?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, name of the album
<imbrandon> shakira rocks , but i do need to remove that jotkey, when i press the windows key it hsows my music LOL
<Hobbsee> i used to know why, too
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> gets me in trubble sometime heh
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured. I guess it'll make sense one day
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: laundry service is the name of the album
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think i beat you by 6 lines :P
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: I know that. I'm saying that the name doesn't make any sense to me
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: most album names dont ;P
<DaSkreech> Like Hurricanes and Butterflies or Appetite for Destruction
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: I guess :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: can i just dump those icons in /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/powermanager/ and use them?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: to see what they look like in my system?
<imbrandon> "chocolate covered starfish and hotdog flavord water"  is my favorate album name ;)
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah. For that sole reason I've never listened to Limp Bizkit again
<imbrandon> lol 
<imbrandon> limp bizkit rocks
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: I guess so, since it doesn't work on my system I have never tried that though
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: the png's, i take it
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: didnt seem to, i may have to fiddle.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> guess the next version will copy them over anyway
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> yepp, the pngs
<kwwii_> I guess you need to restart kicker
* Hobbsee wonders how to make it start
<Hobbsee> apart from /usr/bin/etc
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: neat.  still very bright though :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i kept trying with the battery full one, which didnt get changed.
<Hobbsee> oh man...it's 12.30 again.
<Hobbsee> i was going to go to bed at about 10pm.
<jjesse> bummer
<jjesse> you are always staying up too late Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jjesse: true that.  i'm *not* a morning person
<Hobbsee> and i was going to do more on my assignment
<Hobbsee> *grumble*
<jjesse> Hobbsee: is there anyway we can move the meetings to 20:00?
<Hobbsee> i clearly *didnt* do any
<Hobbsee> jjesse: um.  not at the moment
<jjesse> 21:00 i can never make :(
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not if you want me to be awake and coherant
<jjesse> i'm always on the road home from work
<danimo> moin
<Hobbsee> jjesse: of course, if you guys dont need me around, then you can hold the meetings at whatever time you like
<jjesse> grin but we want you around :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: if i cant stay awake for a 10am uni class, i wont be able to wake up for a 6am meeting and be coherant
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i'm going to bed!  nyah!
<danimo> grml, the ubuntu kernel resume is really broken :}
<jjesse> just go back to bed in bewteen the 6am mtg and 10am class :)
<danimo> or suspend
<Hobbsee> jjesse: seeing as the meetings finish at about 8, currently....that's hardly feasible :P
<imbrandon> or goto bed earlier
<jjesse> ah 
* Hobbsee has it on her to-do list to change that a bit
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh.
<jjesse> let's make mtgs only last an hour
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, yeah
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, tha'td be good
<Hobbsee> jjesse: usually i'm not really awake enough to keep them in order, and i dont chair them.  guess i could help with that though, if Riddell wanted
* Hobbsee is hte kubuntu community manager now, after all
<Hobbsee> it's my job to poke everyone :P
<jjesse> just make sure Riddell keeps them under an hour :)
* Hobbsee still cant spell.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i could harrass him over the phone i guess, but id' really prefer not to do that
<Hobbsee> jjesse: of course it helps when i have about half the agenda :P
<Tonio_> http://www.prendreuncafe.com/blog/images/Rigolo/sandwich.png
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> love this ;)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, hehe :)
* Hobbsee made Seveas laugh with that
<Seveas> Hobbsee, Tonio_ that comic is from xkcd.com 
<Seveas> I love that comic
<Tonio_> Seveas: ah ? interesting :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> kttsmgr.........; what a horrible name for an app
<Hobbsee> Seveas: sudo fix all the bugs in malone
<Seveas> This one made me laugh really hard http://xkcd.com/c138.html
<Tonio_> especially when this one is designed for usability
<Seveas> Hobbsee, Go fishing!
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<jdong_> Seveas: does ubotu understand dapper-backports yet? ;)
<Riddell> allee, fabo: any idea why digikam depends on libgphoto2-2-dev ?
<Tonio_> Seveas: ecellent :)
* Hobbsee attacks Seveas with the long pointy stick of DOOM!!!!
<imbrandon> hahahahahahah @ Seveas c138
<Seveas> jdong_, no
<Hobbsee> Seveas: get coding :)
* jdong_ begs seveas :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I am coding
<Seveas> I just made usplash eat 256-color images
<Hobbsee> Seveas: keep coding then :)
<Hobbsee> ooh, nice
<Seveas> now for nice effects
<Hobbsee> Seveas: do we get full 16 bit colour, or whatever it is?
<Hobbsee> my colour foo isnt working tonight
<Seveas> Hobbsee, 256 for now
<imbrandon> Seveas: omg i about fell out of my seat at that one ( the pointers one ) only c++ guys will like it though
<imbrandon> hhehe
<Tonio_> Seveas: ah !!! that's a good news !
<kwwii_> even 256 is a big step up in the art side
<imbrandon> yea its currently 14
<Seveas> 16
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii_> :-(
<Seveas> anyway, I need a mac to test
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: 14????
<imbrandon> ouch still not good
<Seveas> because mac doesn't use svgalib
<kwwii_> hehe, I have several macs
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: are you insane?  14 is not a power of 2, therefore wrong.
<imbrandon> i have an ibook
<Seveas> Hobbsee, actually 2 colors used to be reserved
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: 16 - alpha bits and stuff
<imbrandon> seee
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ahh.
<Hobbsee> nyah
<Seveas> my first usplash patch was to remove that
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> and improve theming
<Riddell> uh oh, Hobbsees going to kick someone
* Seveas kicks Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, eventually
<imbrandon> Seveas: btw all/most your nx stuff is affected by the dash/bash thing i noticed
* Seveas was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (now that you mention it....)
<imbrandon> uht oh
<imbrandon> Seveas: btw all/most your nx stuff is affected by the dash/bash thing i noticed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i was going to kick myself, actually
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> imbrandon, oh feck
<Riddell> children, please
* Hobbsee was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by imbrandon (lemmme help)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hah
<Riddell> nuff of that
<imbrandon> payback from this moring
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's this?  act my age, not my clothes size?  :P
* imbrandon quits
<imbrandon> but yea Seveas the init scripts i noticed to start the nx server
<imbrandon> dont work with dash
<Seveas> imbrandon, I'll #!/bin/bash them
<imbrandon> Seveas: yea , i have to poke frostwire and limewire too to use #!bin/bash
<imbrandon> tooo much stuff uses #!/bin/sh i dont think they thought about it enough
<imbrandon> befoire the switch
<Seveas> it's edgy
<Seveas> this is the place to break things
<imbrandon> yea i read the spec , but it affects alot of stuff they dident have a use case for
<imbrandon> anyhow thought i would let ya know ;)
<Tonio_> Seveas: well, klipper is broken, and sata device's management is broken ;) that's edgy too ? ^_^
<imbrandon> i noticed that yesterday
<imbrandon> klipper is broke ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of course, be greatful you have a working desktokp at all :P
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup
* imbrandon looks at it in his sytem tray
<imbrandon> hrmm  not here , where is it broke ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it works as long as you don't have a config file in your profile
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> guess there isnt one by default
<Tonio_> imbrandon: change it's settings, then killall and launch it again : segfault
<Tonio_> it crashes as long as there is a klipperrc file in ~
<imbrandon> seems like a trivial fix , dunno though
<Tonio_> imbrandon: if you find ~ | grep klipperrc
<Tonio_> do you get an output ?
<imbrandon> nope ,. i use the default settings
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well the problem the same version works on ubuntu dapper, and no report is done on kde bts
<Tonio_> so I assume an edgy/only issue
<Tonio_> not that easy to fix though
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well if you feel capable to fix this, please do :) I don't !
<imbrandon> nor do i , but it does seem semi trivial
<imbrandon> fwiw heh
<Tonio_> launchpad is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<Tonio_> I can smoke a complete cigarette between each click......
<imbrandon> wow you smoke fast hehehehe just teasin
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: yeah im seeing that right now it was ok a bit ago
* gnomefreak went out for smoke and came back LP slow now
<imbrandon> hehe
<trappist> yeah it is
<jdong_> wow, for once launchpad is slower than ubuntuforums :)
* Tonio_ thinks about buying cigars.... cigarettes are too quick to smoke to wait.......
<gnomefreak> its picking up speed now atleast for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: that katapult UVF exception request will need something to describe what has changed
<kwwii_> time for shopping, bbl
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know but there is no changelog provided and svn changelog doesn't give more informations...
<Tonio_> Riddell: at least this version works, but that's it
<Tonio_> maybe mez could give us informations maybe ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what are the critical bugs it fixes?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 56918 and bug 58178
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56918 in katapult "doesn't produce anything on edgy" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56918
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58178 in katapult "Opening config dialog gives segfault on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58178
<Tonio_> I added the info in debian/changelog so mdz can see it
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I add a comment with the bug ids ?
<gnomefreak> is 3.5.4 in dapper or edgy "stable"
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: yes
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: can be considered stable yes, although there are still a few bugs
<gnomefreak> it has been ported to dapper right?
<imbrandon> yes lubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> buug 53287
<imbrandon> kubuntu.org*
<gnomefreak> bug 53287
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53287 in kdebase "Konqueror crash opening video" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53287
<gnomefreak> is why i ask
<imbrandon> what about it ? heh
<gnomefreak> hes using 3.5.3 and i wanted to know if it was fixed in 3.5.4. once he updated to 3.5.4
<gnomefreak> i didnt want to ask him to update to unstable release
<imbrandon> well updating is good but he says 
<imbrandon> its when an external player is launched, most likely its teh external player segfaulting
* Tonio_ tries to fix klipper
<imbrandon> or at very leaste the plugin he is using
<imbrandon> realy needs more info
<imbrandon> like what plugin, what video url , what type of stream
<imbrandon> etc
<gnomefreak> k
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> got it
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that ressembles to the kaffeine classical crash of konq :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is lts should use kmplayer in the first place, not kaffeine
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea thats what i thought but really cant be sure
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope, we miss a lot of informations
<imbrandon> unlesss we ask him ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: please do :)
<imbrandon> heh yea i think gnomefreak is , arent you ?
<Tonio_> I spent to much time on kaffeine + konq in the past
<imbrandon> lol ;)
<gnomefreak> i am :)
<imbrandon> kk good deal 
* imbrandon is off to lunch
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes please
<Tonio_> Riddell: done
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't kds concerned by knot2 freeze ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was just wondering because of your today's upload :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: well the fix is necessary for knot 2, unless you think we should have a broken kdm theme
<DaSkreech> hi bddebian
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, nope it was just for my curiousity :)
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech, Riddell
<bddebian> & Tonio_ :-)
<Tonio_> yop bddebian
<Tonio_> _Sime: I just finished the k-s-s new svn snapshot (08/26), I finally found the issue
<Tonio_> _Sime: will upload after knot2
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping when your arround
<_Sime> Tonio_: hi
<_Sime> Tonio_: what was the problem?
<Tonio_> _Sime: an error in makefile.am file :)
<Tonio_> let me show you
<Tonio_> _Sime: the file is named kde-settings-accessibility_ss.directory but makefile line is : 
<Tonio_> xdg_directory_DATA = \
<Tonio_> kde-settings-accessibility.directory \
<_Sime> oh
<Tonio_> _Sime: can you rename the .directory on the svn ? I will resync to have something clean
<_Sime> and that broke the whole thing?
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Tonio_> unsermake pawa :)
<_Sime> kde-settings-accessibility.directory is (was?) an already existing file from KDE, which I didn't want to overwrite.
<_Sime> so I used _ss
<Tonio_> it isn't there anymore afais
<Tonio_> I just resync and I don't see it.... unless I'm crazy
<Tonio_> _Sime: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/systemsettings/menu/
<Tonio_> it's not there, so maybe simply renaming your file will suffice
<sebas> Riddell: I'm pretty much done with the polishing work on powermanager, can you give it a try?
<sebas> And the new icons are nice
<_Sime>    /kdebase-3.5.4_orig/applnk/kde-settings-accessibility.directory
<Tonio_> ah, this one.....
<Tonio_> okay so better fix makefile.am then
<Tonio_> s/kde-settings-accessibility.directory/kde-settings-accessibility_ss.directory
<Tonio_> I mean fixing menu/Makefile.Am
<Tonio_> _Sime: is that okay for you ?
<_Sime> done
<Tonio_> _Sime: cool thanks
<Tonio_> let's rebuilg
<Tonio_> s/g/d
<_Sime> so how do you make the tallbar from svn anyway?
<Tonio_> _Sime: make -f admin/makefile.common
<Tonio_> just that I didn't have unsermake install, so it used automake as replacement, which cause the debian package failing to build...
<Tonio_> now I'm okay
<_Sime> ok, but systemsettings doesn't (didn't??) have a Makefile.common I thought.
<_Sime> sebas: Hi, why do you have a recompile-ui script?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm replacing systemsettings/ in the old source package in fact :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: Ok ;-)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I can also simply grab kdebase admin folder, that works too
<_Sime> Tonio_: did you know when knot2 is done?
<toma> and the translations?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I did this for today's katapult work for example, which used an admin folder uncompatible with our autoconf version
<Tonio_> _Sime: dunno, probably 2 or 3 days
<Tonio_> toma: nothing changed on that point so no need to fix
* _Sime dreams of an auto* free future.
<Tonio_> toma: I agree with you that should be done if there where i18n modifications
<toma> _Sime: i'm not very impressed by cmake
<_Sime> toma: I haven't tried it. It couldn't be worse.
<Tonio_> toma: and how about the true nightmare for packagers : scons :)
<toma> _Sime: it is not worse, but i'm not thrilled either. but it works and is a bit better to understand then automake
<_Sime> It must be possible for mankind to make a build tool that doesn't suck.
<Tonio_> _Sime: well scons seems very appreciated by the people using it, although I never did myself (I'm not a coder)
<Tonio_> _Sime: but it is a pain to package with :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: why is that?
<Tonio_> _Sime: rules are a pain to write, since cdbs doesn't support scons actually
<Tonio_> lots of files to clean etc......
* _Sime sees that system:/ is actually highly configurable with *.desktop files.
<sebas> _Sime: Laziness, basically
<sebas> Didn't think of importing it on the fly though
<_Sime> sebas: but they get recompiled automatically
<sebas> Not when running from the commandline
<_Sime> sebas: tja, it you do your imports right.
<_Sime> sebas: BTW, I've got NX on the go now.
<sebas> Ah, improvement?
<Tonio_> _Sime: we should re-ad gtk-styles-and-fonts in apprearance in k-s-s
<Tonio_> because you have to resync the font size everytimt you change it, so if the module isn't accessible, there is an issue
<Tonio_> _Sime: don't you agree ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: can't the font size be made automatic?
<Tonio_> _Sime: hum, since the values are set in gtkrc, I don't know howto, unless we patch the kde font configuration dialog
<Tonio_> _Sime: another idea maybe ?
<Tonio_> it can be done via the startkde script
<Tonio_> but that will apply only while reloading kde
<_Sime> brb
<Tonio_> _Sime: if there is no other solution found, I can always do that
<Tonio_> but that will affect people using bith gnome and kde too, since it'll change their settings
<nixternal> knot 2 release tomorrow..i would say the "release notes" are at about 90% complete. i have new screenshots going up...if you want anything added let me know, or add it to the page and i will work it in
<omeow> What happened to the pretty background kwwii_? =(
<sebas> nixternal: If the powermanager can go in, that'd be great.
<sebas> I'd like to see more testing though
<omeow> It's now black.
<nixternal> sebas: got it here, screenshots and all, just need to do a little write up about it and it will be good...do you have a blog link or anything that might have some extra information?
<sebas> nixternal: I can blog about it, I'd like to link an updated package then.
<nixternal> speaking of power manager, it loads 3 icons in my taskbar
<omeow> Does "Mounting root filesystem..." take 35 seconds for anyone else?
<nixternal> heh, not here it doesn't
<nixternal> thats alright sebas, i just thought someone had already blogged about it, or had extra info somewhere else...it may have been Riddell possibly
<omeow> The whole boot process takes forever. And it loads lots of stuff that I don't even have or want to use. Like for example, Raid and Bluetooth, Raid is disabled in my BIOS. Why does linux insist on loading stuff for that eventhough it's switched off?
<sebas> nixternal: When did you make the screenshots?
<nixternal> just now
<imbrandon> omeow: try ##linux
<sebas> With a recent svn? 
<sebas> I've done quite some UI work on it today
<nixternal> no, with the updates from repos
<nixternal> i need the screenshots to resemble what will be released tomorrow..thats why
<omeow> imbrandon, why? Am I in the wrong channel?
<sebas> That's yesteryday's version, waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to old :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hurry up and get um into main then ;)
<omeow> I thought this was a channel to give feedback on kubuntu edgy.
<imbrandon> omeow: if you asking those type of questions yes you are 
<nixternal> #ubuntu+1
<imbrandon> omeow: no its not
<imbrandon> omeow: #ubuntu+1 is
<omeow> What's this channel for then?
<imbrandon> omeow: this is a chan so the develpers to collaborate while coding
<sebas> nixternal: Dunno if updated packages can make it in, the one of yesterday is quite buggy 
<nixternal> i have noticed ;)
<allee> kwwii_: fwiw, when I first saw the new background image. I thought, huh, the colors on this new TFT looks as yellowish as on those a years old TFT. So I would prefer white instead of yellow in the center.  It's maybe only me that has/d such a first time experience
<nixternal> imbrandon: hahaa look at allee's response ^^  sound familiar?
<nixternal> allee: i thought my monitor was going bad when i first booted up with the new one ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea i've been trying to convice kwwii_ of that all week
<imbrandon> allee your not alone
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> it looks decent though on my lcd, just the crt
<allee> nixternal: oh, cool.  I was a bit shocked when I saw BG image without any window hiding part of it
<nixternal> lol
<kwwii_> we will be changing to the blue-purple version soon, don't worry
<allee> kwwii_: :)
<Riddell> hmm, new ktorrent
<imbrandon> Riddell: yup already on it
<imbrandon> 2.0.2 right ?
<jdong_> yeah, I bugged imbrandon about that yesterday :)
<imbrandon> i was just getting ready to email mdz/kamoin bout it
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805&PHPSESSID=0b3e616ca8e361a944cda0fbbaae7a32
<Tonio_> that could be very usefull
<Tonio_> very usefull
<Tonio_> even if the guy is......... ygly
<Tonio_> s/ygly/ugly
<imbrandon> yea it could probably be done better wait context menu's / kio-slave in konq as that stuff is all avaible already
<imbrandon> command line
<Tonio_> imbrandon: agree
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what about http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=34096
<Tonio_> macosX is using this for long now and this functionnality is very appreciated
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can including this in kds quite easilly
<imbrandon> yea i've always like that myself
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in seeing this in kds ?
<Tonio_> I would vote for inclusion :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, what does it do?
<Tonio_> Riddell: enables to change the color of a folder
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's very nice feature for visibility, mac users do that all the time for example
<Tonio_> when you have a folder you want to identify easilly in a big list of folders
<Riddell> hmm, yet another option in the right click menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: folders don't have that much right click options compared to audio or video files for example :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: or images too
<Riddell> sebas: powermanager still has instant apply for the scroll stuff, which could well be fine but isnt what el recommended
<Tonio_> Riddell: and it is a submenu, it doesn't always appear while right-clicking unless you go to "actions"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum, the servicemenu it linked to an icon set
<Tonio_> imbrandon: therefore we cannot ship it by default.......
<imbrandon> Tonio_: true
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea i was there if you notice my the nicklist, also i sent that to bash.org too ;)
<nixternal> haha kool
<nixternal> that was classic right there
<ryanakca> does kubuntu have a button? like http://kde.org/stuff/buttons.php
<Riddell> ryanakca: see bottom of kubuntu.org
<ryanakca> oh, nice, thanks 
<sebas> Riddell: It will revert as soon as you close the dialogue
<imbrandon> holy sh*t , linspire made CNR free today
<sebas> If it doesn't, it's a bug.
<ryanakca> CNR?
<imbrandon> click n run 
<sebas> I've still to find a solution for the non-active slider
<ryanakca> Riddell: any copyright restrictions as to using it? or can I just stick in a link to kubuntu.org?
<sebas> Riddell: Do you have an updated package for me, so I can link it from my blog to get some more testing?
<Riddell> ryanakca: the logo is creative commons
<Riddell> sebas: not at this time
<jdong_> imbrandon: I'm in disbelief about CNR, too
<sebas> Could (or someone else) you roll me one? :)
<sebas> And: Will we get an updated package in the next snapshot livecd, or is it too late?
<nixternal> Riddell: has the knot 2 iso been made yet?  are there going to be any changes between right now and the iso release?  am i safe to use screenshots i made today for the notes?
<Riddell> nixternal: it has not been made yet, we are frozen so no changes should be made
<Riddell> sebas: it is too late
<jdong_> has anyone tried wgetting an ISO and directly piping it to cdrecord before?
<jdong_> I feel kind of lazy today
<nixternal> cool..i will have something a little later then for us...when it is done who should I poke to make sure the info gets on the main announcement?
<sebas> Riddell: Ok.
<Riddell> sebas: are you especially wanting to blog today or can I wait until after the Knot CD?
<sebas> Riddell:  Let me know if you found the time to roll a package then, ok?
<sebas> I wrote the blogentry, but do as you find time.
<sebas> Dunno how much work it actually is, so I'm not pushing
<rouzic> In my macbook to expel a cd I need to press a button, the button in Dapper does not work, in the Knot2 it will work?
<imbrandon> rouzic: hold function ( fn ) and the eject key
<imbrandon> its not like in osx
<rouzic> imbrandon: in dapper?
<imbrandon> yes dapper or edgy 
<imbrandon> either one
<rouzic> Wowwww
<rouzic> humm, no :(
<jdong_> BURN-Free was used 2750 times
<jdong_> ^_^
<jdong_> yeah.
<imbrandon> rouzic: ask nalioth in ##apple , he should be able to help you get it working
<ryanakca> Riddell: I've been messing around with Kumula... I think I'll wait a while... till the next version comes out... let it develop a bit more
<rouzic> Thanks imbrandon
<Riddell> ryanakca: thanks for looking at it, put a note on that Candidates/Kubuntu page
<rouzic> imbrandon: no :(
<derekS> any of you guys expierence this bug (in dapper)? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/58071
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58071 in kdebase "XDMCP lstening on udp6 instead of udp" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi seaLne 
<seaLne> Riddell: when would be suitable for you to get the sun dropped off?
<kwwii_> if Riddell gets the sun, I want the moon :P
<jjesse> who gets uranus
<Riddell> sebas: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance_0.6.7svn20060830-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance-edgy_0.6.7svn20060830-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<imbrandon> i got dibs on neptune , pretty rings
* imbrandon wonders how to make cnr work with a ubuntu software catalog
<Riddell> jdong_: Ive had a request for a qt4-x11 backport
<jdong_> I've been getting requests for pyqt4 :-/
<imbrandon> wow orga slamed RMS in his blogpost ;)
<jdong_> pyqt4 is not possible
<Riddell> that would be cool too
<derekS> imbrandon: why would you want cnr to work with ubuntu? regardless if it is free... it is just a fancy apt if i remember correctly
<Riddell> jdong_: why not?
<jdong_> needs a new python-sip thingie
<jdong_> not sure if that's safe to pull in
<jdong_> but there was a winding stack of dependencies
<imbrandon> derekS: easy for end user, bottom line
<Riddell> jdong_: hmm
<imbrandon>  /whois derekS 
<imbrandon> errr
<rouzic> imbrandon: amarok 1.4.2 is not compatible whit Katapult
<Lure> Riddell: is this new powermanager?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<imbrandon> rouzic: works just fine here
<Lure> dapper and edgy?
<derekS> imbrandon: hehe i am no one special :)
<rouzic> Error Loading Media
<rouzic> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported.
<rouzic> ./home/rouzic/musica/Anthems of Rebellion/04 - Dead Eyes See No Future.ogg
<trappist> who should a kubuntu bug be assigned to if there's a patch attached
<derekS> imbrandon: easier then adept?
<rouzic> Oks
<imbrandon> hahah yes, dont get me started on my feelings for adept
<derekS> imbrandon: or synaptic?
<derekS> imbrandon: haha, i don't really use the gui ones
<imbrandon> synaptic == gtk
<derekS> ksynaptic/
<imbrandon> derekS: then your not the target audiance
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> makes that simple
<derekS> imbrandon: haha right
<imbrandon> ksynaptic hasnet been updated in a long time and isnt in ubuntu
<derekS> wasn't there also plans to integrate ubuntu + cnr?
* jdong_ keeps mouth shut about adept
<derekS> i thought adept was kubuntu's prize contribution!
<jdong_> but seriously, mepis is on to something when they ship with synaptic :)
<imbrandon> jdong i have found that wise in here
<derekS> now i don't feel bad about not using
<derekS> it
<Lure> Riddell: powermanager looks ok to me
<imbrandon> anyhow this isnt the place to dicussess this derekS ;)
<derekS> haha :)
<imbrandon> so we should drop it in here ( you can poke me elsewheere though )
<derekS> imbrandon: no worries, i use apt, so it isn't a huge concern
<derekS> my bug i reported is though :)
<imbrandon> rouzic: thats becouse you probably dont have a mime type setup for ogg, has nothing to do with katapult or amarok
<seaLne> derekS: sorry i've been extremly busy at work the last few days and not had a chance really to do any kubuntu stuuf
<imbrandon> derekS: whats the bug number ?
<derekS> seaLne: no worries, i found out its a *common* kde bug, and there are fixes for bsd... couldn't find any solid info for linux
<derekS> 58071
<imbrandon> bug 58071
* imbrandon kicks Ubugtu
<crimsun> it's not ubugtu, it's LP
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> yea it timed out
<derekS> heh
<imbrandon> [14:02]  [Notice]  -Ubugtu- Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<jdong_> :(
<derekS> 14:29:17 < Ubugtu> Malone bug 58071 in kdebase "XDMCP lstening on udp6 instead of udp" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<imbrandon> oh wow , ok nvm i aint touching that one hehe
<derekS> imbrandon: haha why not?
<jdong_> LOL
<imbrandon> xdmcp is the devil to me, we've gone rounds before
<derekS> it seems that it depends if kde was compiled wiht ipv4 or ipv6 support... 
<derekS> haha
<derekS> i am trying to set it up
<jdong_> here we go again... before we know it, xdmcp will be ripped out of kdm just like the open terminal button :)
* jdong_ ducks
<derekS> thats not good!
<imbrandon> open terminal ? you mean open console? its still there
<jdong_> imbrandon: you guys neutered it by default :P
<derekS> i want to get rid of vnc
<jdong_> because people like me are too stupid to use the terminal :P
<jdong_> I like my KDE with cluttered menus
* derekS runs everything but the browser (and multiple terminal windows) on the cli
* rouzic se ha ido
<derekS> the issue is who has a prettier terminal client
<imbrandon> derekS: sweet, thats cool but not the target audiance
<derekS> imbrandon: yeah i know.... i am pretty rare, most people find iming via bitlbee in irssi a pain
<derekS> and using mutt as a mua instead of thunderbird/evolution/kmail kinda difficult
<imbrandon> i find irssi a pain
<imbrandon> derekS: yup welcome to post 1997 ;)
<derekS> imbrandon: haha why?
<derekS> i find i can type faster than mouse (if thats a verb)
<derekS> and i like how i can access my stuff *ANYWHERE*
<imbrandon> i can access my stuff anywhere too ;) imap rocks 
<derekS> but... this is extremely off topic :)
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto, alegrate
<imbrandon> webmail rocks
<sebas> Riddell: Thanks!
<imbrandon> rouzic_ausente: i'm sorry but not many if anyone understands what you are saying
<derekS> :)
<rouzic> I am Spanish, I need a translator
<imbrandon> rouzic: #ubuntu-es
* jdong_ gets imap from MIT's email service... and imap does rock
* jdong_ just wishes his gmail'd do imap
<rouzic> If, but also I am in this channel for Edgy's development
<imbrandon> edgy developemtn help is #ubuntu+1
<rouzic> er, Thanks
<derekS> jdong_: i would switch my mail accounts to google hosted if they did imap
<imbrandon> all mail forwards to google --> fetchmail --> procmail ---> imap ---> my client
<imbrandon> works great
<jdong_> imbrandon: my gmail is 450MB; fetchmail takes a bit more time/effort than I can afford :(
<jdong_> and that's mostly text e-mails, too
<imbrandon> jdong what does size have to do with it ?
<jdong_> it hurts to set it up?
<derekS> fetchmail pulls from my imap servers (i don't run them) -> procmail (filtered for spam) -> maildir... i access it either through mutt .... if i am without ssh access... i have an imap server for roundcube
<jdong_> I've ran into snags fetching 6197 e-mails before :(
<derekS> i have everything forwarded to gmail... i ahve about a gig of mails... took a few days... but i got it all downloaded (i backup via gmail)
<imbrandon> jdong i get over 3k a day so 6k at once is not a biggie imho ;)
<jdong_> my god
<derekS> you get 3k emails a day???
<derekS> how do you read them?
<seaLne> getting is easy its the reading
<jdong_> I thought 50 was bad
<imbrandon> somewhere close to that, derekS with my eyes ;)
<derekS> are they all real emails?
<derekS> or lots of junk/unimportant
<imbrandon> thats after the junk filters and yes i read 85% of them or more
<jdong_> depends on how you define unimportant :)
<sebas> Riddell: I think it doesn't install the icons
<sebas> They would need to go into /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics 
<imbrandon> derekS: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss13.png  there is my imap folders ;)
<derekS> imbrandon: how can you do that and work/go to school/whatever you do
<imbrandon> i work on kubuntu and 98% of the mail is *ubuntu related
<derekS> ohhh,  a lot of mailing lists
<derekS> imbrandon: you paid by canonical?
<imbrandon> no
<derekS> if i got that much email, i prob wouldn't use mutt regularly either :)
<jdong_> come to think about it, I probably read the same volume of text moderating ubuntuforums on a daily basis :-/
* jdong_ needs a vacation
<imbrandon> i made my money other ways in the past , anyhow yes we are way offtopic
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> isn't there some important edgy cd or something coming out tomorrow? ;)
<imbrandon> knot 2
<jdong_> yeah... that's it :)
<derekS> imbrandon: :)
<jdong_> will this one actually install? :)
* jdong_ has downloaded 3 alternate/livecd's these past 3 days
<jdong_> and they all didn't work
<imbrandon> they all install for me but i never have alot of the problems you or Tonio_ run into ;)
<jdong_> grr
<jdong_> daily edgy cd's all don't work for me
<seaLne> ah, thats annoying i got a new desktop at work and was hoping to install it tommorow
<Riddell> jdong_: which ones?
<Riddell> todays alternate works fine for me
<jdong_> Riddell: I've tried mostly ubuntu cd's, both livecd and alternate
<jdong_> haven't tried today's
<jdong_> but yesterday's alternate bombs out because there's no lvm2 package
<jdong_> I haven't tried kubuntu CD's but I didn't expect them to be different at that base level
<ryanakca> anybody working on QComicBook  ? or can I package it
<Riddell> ryanakca: nobody that I know of
<ryanakca> kk
<_Sime> imbrandon: I've added another patch to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<imbrandon> kk the system menu one ?
<_Sime> Riddell: I've added yet another patch to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia ;-)
<_Sime> imbrandon: system:/ and the System menu kicker applet.
<imbrandon> cool, i'll finish getting kdebase all ready then for after the release
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'll have a diff ready for you tonight/inthe morning so you can look it over before the freeze if up
<imbrandon> this thing is actualy comming togather nicely
<imbrandon> Riddell: mdz isnt on holiday is he ?
<_Sime> I'm  busy now trying to hunt down where the defaults for the KDE file dialog come from. (and the speedbar on the left)
* _Sime reakons that KDE apps open faster in edgy. dunno why.
<Riddell> imbrandon: he is
<jdong_> _Sime: could it be the newer compiler?
<imbrandon> ahh ok so kamoin for the uvf instead ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: both of them
<imbrandon> ok
<Lure> Riddell: did you have any time to look into ksmserver patch for suspend/hibernate?
<Riddell> Lure: its sitting waiting to be uploaded once freeze is over
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so in general it is fine with you (using hal/dbus and not dcop of powermanager)?
<imbrandon> grr i can never find kamoins email when i need it, i should have it in my addy book
<Riddell> Lure: I prefer dbus since its more easily adaptable by anyone running hal
<Riddell> imbrandon: cjwatson@
<imbrandon> thx
* imbrandon kept looking for watkins LOL
<Lure> Riddell: me to - the patch can be used also if klaptop/kpowersave is deployed and should work 
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, the pics are installed in guidance/pics/powermanager, they need to go into guidance/pics
<ryanakca> hmmm... whats the difference between Depends and Build-Depends again?
<sebas> They won't load this way.
<Riddell> sebas: ok (but I cant fix that today)
<Riddell> ryanakca: build-dep for when its compiling, depends for when its installed
<ryanakca> Build-Depends are required to build stuff (like foobar-dev) and, Depends are things that the program runs off of (foobar)?
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, and how can you tell which is which?
* danimo successfully made a php hashtable big enough for php to surrender
<ryanakca> educated guess?
<fdoving> ryanakca: apt-cache showsrc package
<jdong_> while we are asking build-depends questions, why do some build dependencies need to be so specifically versioned
<ryanakca> fdoving: first time package... not in the repos... or packaged yet... I'm writing debian/control
<fdoving> ryanakca: source packages got build-depends, binary packages got depends.
<jdong_> i.e. all the uploads today to build against dbus 0.90
<Riddell> ryanakca: depends usually magically get filled in with ${shlibs}, build-deps will be libqt3-mt-dev for a qt programme and anything else it needs
<sebas> Riddell: Ok, let me know when you've got an updated package.
<jdong_> is buildd not smart enough to pick the latest?
<ryanakca> Riddell: and would "rar" or "unace" be depends then?
<ryanakca> because they aren't needed to "build", just to run the program?
<fdoving> ryanakca: then the README or INSTALL file could be helpful.
<Lure> ryanakca: build-depends typically provide headers (*.h) for compilation (-dev packages)
<Lure> ryanakca: or tools needed to build (automake...)
<allee> jdong: usually a versioned (build-)dep has a special reason: pkgs depends on new-feature or bug-fixed available in pkg version x.y
<allee> jdong_: ^^^
<allee> jdong_: versioned (build-)depends are also a special service to backporters.  If debuild refuses to build due to not satisfied depends one has to think a bit more instead of delivering (not obviously) broken backport pkgs to users ;)
<jdong_> allee: a lot of times there really isn't a good reason, other than "rebuild against newer libfoo"
<jdong_> in which case, why wouldn't a rebuild rebuild it against libfoo anyway?
<jdong_> does buildd not always pick the latest available libfoo?
<jdong_> the strictly versioned build-deps account for I'd say 75% of rejected backports that would otherwise work
<seaLne> because its already built
<jdong_> so there's no way to rebuild without making a source change?
<seaLne> nafaik
<allee> jdong_: versioned build-deps often have a limited lifetime and are sometimes distro specific.  Easy to forget -> pester upstream
<allee> jdong_: at least in all cases I've seen (whatever that's worth) the version was not introduced just for fun.
<jdong_> k, if that's the case, I'll pester upstream a lot more
<jdong_> muahaha
* allee expects no e-mail flood from jdong_ in pkg-kde-extras ml ;)
* jdong_ opens up big list of rejected backports
* jdong_ finds allee's launchpad account
<jdong_> MUAHAHA
<jdong_> j/k
<allee> j/k?
<jdong_> kidding
<jdong_> won't torture you today
* allee is save for two hours ;)
<kwwii_> ok, this is my last attempt for today
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/powerManagerIcons.tar.gz
<kwwii_> I have officialy had enough of tiny little pictures for today
<kwwii_> I feel like I spent the day trying to crawl into my monitor
<allee> lol
<jdong_> you could decrease your resolution or use a magnifier thingie
<kwwii_> decreasing resolution doesn't work so well on a laptop
<Lure> kwwii_: lol - I can understand it
<kwwii_> and using a magnifier thingy is what I do anyway
<allee> and especially with pixel based icons ;)
<kwwii_> to judge them, you have to see them at that size
<kwwii_> and look reall close
<kwwii_> I toned down the saturation just for Hobsee
<Lure> kwwii_: and me ;-)
<kwwii_> Lure: yeah, but you were just saying that to please Hobsee :p
<Lure> lol
<imbrandon> wow mjg59 resigned from debian, after seeing that today and allee's link yesterday its very suprising to me , i thought debian/ubuntu relationship is/was better than that 
<imbrandon> guess politics do suck
<allee> imbrandon: URL?
* imbrandon is glad for kubuntu though , very little politics
<imbrandon> allee http://mjg59.livejournal.com/66647.html
<allee> imbrandon: thx
<Lure> imbrandon: allee's link?
<imbrandon> i dont have it anymore, allee will have to tell you or look in the logs
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> it realy is very suprising though, atleaste to me, maybe not for someone thats been arround longer in the debian world
<imbrandon> i see no reason for fighting , bickering , etc, hell its all for the same cause
<allee> imbrandon: about the link.  I just was amused to see that there booth stuff gets trained how to argue pro debian when confronted with why not debian
<allee> Lure: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEventsFaqs  Search for ubuntu
<imbrandon> allee yea , i was just suprised it was soo anti ubuntu not anti "other" linux
<Lure> allee: interesting...
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/whoa.png
<nixternal> i have a new super battery
<imbrandon> instead of saying how great debian is they said how bad ubuntu is, thats what i found amusing
<allee> imbrandon: well, not so 'anti' IMHO, they don't say ubuntu is worse in this respect, they say debian is better in this and this respect ;)
<Lure> imbrandon: I just think they get lot's of ubuntu questions and they need to respond
<imbrandon> probably true
<allee> only incorrectness is this reinstall every 6 month.  Should be every 18 month or 3 year for LTS
<imbrandon> i found a few incorecctnesses
<allee> imbrandon: example?
<imbrandon> more secure
<imbrandon> one ... me looks for others
<imbrandon> More and better support
<imbrandon> limited support
<allee> imbrandon: well, everyone claim this for themself ;)  but I agree to call this wrong.   I mean wrong facts
<imbrandon> continuity (upgrade without reboot, etc.)
<imbrandon> see its all the same base
<allee> imbrandon: also note: all 'against' ubuntu.  Not Kubuntu :)
<imbrandon> alot of those claims they cant make without saying ubuntu does it also
<imbrandon> allee heh yea
<imbrandon> allee but kubuntu is under the ubuntu unbrella in most peoples eyes
<kwwii_> so, has anyone tested the new icons for powermanager? (wish I could)
<allee> imbrandon, Lure: but what is really worth reading is and following it IMHO is: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEventsHowto
<imbrandon> yea they look a bit flat imo but otherwise good
<kwwii_> perhaps for oxygen I will make the battery at a slight angle :-)
* allee nods in kwwii_ direction
<imbrandon> ;)
<allee> imbrandon: I alwasy support good ideas!
<imbrandon> yup yup heheh
<kwwii_> ;-)
* imbrandon cranks amarok back up and files another uvf
<Lure> kwwii_: I am using new icons - much more pleasing for my eyes ;-)
<jdong_> imbrandon: ooh, what for this time?
<imbrandon> jdong konversation 1.0
<Lure> kwwii_: yes, angle would be great ;-)
* imbrandon is listening to "I Wanna Rock & Roll All Night" by Kiss on Alive! Disc 2 [Amarok] 
<jdong_> cool
<kwwii_> ;-)
<imbrandon> kwwii_:  http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/panda_kiss.jpg
<imbrandon> found that last night and had to laugh
<kwwii_> hehe
<allee> imbrandon: lol
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> so andreas lloyd is coming to my house on friday to do the anthropology thing
<kwwii_> my wife thinks I am crazy
<imbrandon> hehehe
<_Sime> imbrandon: Yes, I've added another patch to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<imbrandon> kwwii_: so he's gonna watch you on the computer 
<_Sime> imbrandon: this time for the side bar in kde's file dialog.
<imbrandon> _Sime: wow ok ;)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: more like he will talk to me about how I use the computer while I show him examples 
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ahh cool
* kwwii_ makes a note to remove the beer bottles and refresh the bong water before he comes :P
<kwwii_> JUST KIDDING
<imbrandon> HAHAHHA
<Lure> Sime: you rock - when I first so your blog, I though "bad that edgy cannot get this in", but now you see where we are ;-)
<imbrandon> Lure: heh
<kwwii_> I don't even own a bong
<imbrandon> awwww
* imbrandon still has one or two
* bddebian needs one right now
<imbrandon> not used much anymore
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> man i used to LOVE to play with the bong, then while real "hungery feeling" still, grab the stero and goto the beach with my gf ( wife now ) and watch the stars , but alas that brought kids now i cant do that much anymore 
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ^^ heheh
<_Sime> Lure: thanks. :)
<trappist> _Sime: where's your blog?
<imbrandon> trappist: www.kdevelopers.com
<imbrandon> trappist: www.kdedevelopers.com
<Lure> trappist: start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<trappist> thanks
<imbrandon> _Sime: ok got them all, i'll compile again in a minute
<trappist> oh, you're simon edwards :)
<imbrandon> lol
<trappist> of kde-guidance fame I guess
<imbrandon> that would be _Sime ;)
<trappist> my first ever python patch (not a python fan) got into kde-guidance
<imbrandon> _Sime: added some applied/pending to the patches so you would know where i'm at 
<imbrandon> refresh the wiki you should see it
<kwwii_> Riddell: I think instead of posting stuff on IRC, I'll send you an email every two days or so with changes...better to give me time to test it and make sure things are final
<kwwii_> I can post the ideas to irc for everyone to see first, but you at least partially ignore them
<imbrandon> hehe i was like awwww 
<imbrandon> at first
<kwwii_> no, I won't hide everything, I just won't listen to everyone :-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> you dont have to listen to me but i'll still give my 0.1c ;)
<kwwii_> "you can't always get what you wa-hant"...sing with me
<imbrandon> hahahahahah
<Riddell> kwwii_: I dont  ignore them
<Riddell> kwwii_: and Im more likely to pay attention to IRC than e-mail
<imbrandon> thats why your the artist not me kwwii_ hehehe
<kwwii_> Riddell: I felt kinda bad about the powermanager stuff today, as I posted things twice in one day
<Riddell> kwwii_: since power manager is in KDE SVN you could modify them yourself
<kwwii_> which module? kdenetwork or such?
<kwwii_> atm I only have playground checked out
<Riddell> kwwii_: trunk/playround/base/kde-guidance/powermanager
<Riddell> how fortunate :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<kwwii_> cool, I'll put it there
<kwwii_> ;-)
<kwwii_> I just thought that we wanted to use this first, before suse puts it in opensuse (it is a bug in their system)
<kwwii_> we could wait at least until the release to put it there, but I will leave that decision up to you
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> they asked me to make these a long time ago, after I left...I kinda waited until now for a reason
<Riddell> I doubt they will, but they are already in SVN so cant stop them now
<imbrandon> hrm kwwii_ where is opensuse's svn i wanna check if that kmenu stuff has hit it yet, he said a few days before release
<kwwii_> hehe
<imbrandon> and release is 7 days away
<kwwii_> imbrandon: no idea, check the webpage
<imbrandon> hehe okies, thought i could be lazy for a minute
<kwwii_> :p
<Riddell> imbrandon: they use forge.novell if it is publicly developed but I doubt it is, probably only in factory
<_Sime> trappist: Yes.
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea he said it was private atm but that it would hit the public svn a few days before the new opensuse on the 7th
<_Sime> imbrandon: thanks
<kwwii_> is everyone against rounding all window corners?
<imbrandon> so its about time to start watching 
<imbrandon> kwwii_: my 0.1c is to do it , i like it on osx/gnome/windows but thats me
<imbrandon> is that even possibly with the default kwin ?
<imbrandon> i had to make a kwin engine to get royale theme to do it
* _Sime has rounded windows corners right now.
<kwwii_> imbrandon: how is that?
<imbrandon> is what ?
<kwwii_> rounded at the top but corners at the bottom?
<kwwii_> [23:14]  <imbrandon> kwwii_: my 0.1c is to do it , i like it on osx/gnome/windows but thats me
<imbrandon> yea rounded on the top but flat on the bottom
<kwwii_> I vote for rounded at the top at least
<_Sime> rounded is good.
<kwwii_> and somehow I would like to move teh buttons on the window deco down one pixel
<kwwii_> anyone know how? :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii_: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png  <- my royale conglomerate (sp? )
<kwwii_> imbrandon: ok, you convinced me, let's use that...I send mark an email with your idea first though
<kwwii_> s/I/I'll
<imbrandon> hahahaha
* imbrandon would have a baby if royale was put into edgy
<Riddell> what is royale?
<Lure> imbrandon: this looks nice (rounded only on top)
* Lure did not like rounded until now...  ;-)
<imbrandon> Riddell: the name of that xp theme i just shows a ss of
<Riddell> right
<imbrandon> but it is true xp/gnome/osx all use rounded tops
<kwwii_> mark wants mac more than windows
<imbrandon> it does look nice
<imbrandon> well kde has always been more windows and gnome more mac ish
<imbrandon> in my eyes
<imbrandon> but i do have another theme that looks exactly like tiger on my lappy ;)
<gnomefreak> true but mac is easier on the eyes 
<Lure> imbrandon: just because of blue?
<imbrandon> Lure: no becouse of the pannel layouts and behavures
<imbrandon> like for instance
* gnomefreak likes the silver rounded look personally
<imbrandon> windows and kde configs, you hit <apply>
<Lure> true - I like panel on top
<imbrandon> gnaome , osx its instant
<imbrandon> gnome*
<kwwii_> we don't really want t[23:14]  <imbrandon> kwwii_: my 0.1c is to do it , i like it on osx/gnome/windows but thats meo copy anyone else, for everyones' info
<imbrandon> and lots of little things like that
<kwwii_> hehe, oops
<kwwii_> nasty paste malfunction
<imbrandon> no we gont wanna copy , but , well you dont , i like windows gui , but anyhow it does mean the majority like it
<imbrandon> as far as the roundness
<gnomefreak> <idea> why not add a windows theme and a mac os theme to the default theme list (possible? smart? good idea? eh i dont know but its an idea)
<imbrandon> Lure: i have a webpage tucked somewhere i will have to find the url but there are actualy tons of similarities of windows/kde and gnome/osx 
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: copyright stuff
<imbrandon> Lure: but mostly all small stuff one wouldent notice right off liek the config dialog thing
<imbrandon> i just talked about
<gnomefreak> copyright even if taken from kde-look witha  gpl same on gnomes side
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: you have to watch it , alot of the art on kde-look even if it says gpl is still screenshots or pixle for pixle windows
<imbrandon> and thus not actualy true gpl
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> bad idea than
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: thats one reason i dont make my royale public, its not based from the windows images but looks close enough MS would call on my door , and i dont wanna put up weith it
<imbrandon> so i just give it to friends/family
<gnomefreak> i understand
<imbrandon> and leave it at that
<imbrandon> and apple is even more strict about aqua tbh
<imbrandon> heh
<trappist> I would so take the heat if ms wanted to tangle over intellectual property issues because I have a blue-sky golf-course desktop background in my theme
<imbrandon> they get all pissy about even screenshots at times
<trappist> <-- nothing better to do
<imbrandon> trappist: maybe, it is sad when ever someone sees a image of a blue sky and green grass they think "windows" heh
<trappist> yeah, I think windows when I see rotten tree stumps protruding from barren soil ;)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Is that MacOSx in vmware running on Linux or Windows ?
<imbrandon> i dont have windows
<imbrandon> anywhere
<imbrandon> i run all osx/linux
<Hawkwind> So that's MacOSx running in vmware on Linux then I'd assume ?
<imbrandon> where do you see that ?
<Hawkwind> Nevermind.  I got screenshots mixed up
<Hawkwind> Heh
<imbrandon> i was gonna say all my osx shots arent in vmware
<imbrandon> they are real apples ;)
<trappist> did us.archive.ubuntu.com go down?
<imbrandon> possibly us. if flakey, i never use it
<ryanakca> I think so
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: you mean http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/mol.png <-- thats mac-on-linux on my ppc lappy
<imbrandon> and its kinda clearly kde ;)
<Hawkwind> Yeah I saw that.  But I thought I had seen one of vmware running MacOSx but I didn't
<imbrandon> nah i have mol and vnc screenshots to the mac
<imbrandon> but no vmware ones
<ryanakca> trappist: it's down from here http://pastebin.ca/155154
<trappist> ryanakca: between that and lp I'm having a rough day
<ryanakca> mol looks sweet..
<ryanakca> imbrandon: lemme guess... only runs on ppc?
<imbrandon> yup
<ryanakca> meh
<ryanakca> pitty
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: Heh, I have the same reaction. 
<ryanakca> What global notice was that?
<imbrandon> the one about the gentoo release i imagine
<ryanakca> hmmm
* ryanakca goes looking threw his logs
<jdong|coreduo> wait, there's a new gentoo release?
<imbrandon> no jdong|coreduo , no
<imbrandon> stick with kubuntu ;)
<jdong|coreduo> imbrandon: ktorrent and vmware are begging to be tested
<imbrandon> be happy not to emerge world ;)
<jdong|coreduo> and since you guys are complete failures at making working install cd's
* jdong|coreduo ducks
<jdong|coreduo> oh you guys are gonna start hating my humor fast :)
<imbrandon> hahah well as i said they install ok for me , and there is knot 2 tomarrow ;)
<ryanakca> hmm... interesting
<jdong|coreduo> imbrandon: that's TOMORROW... as in more than 12 hours away
<imbrandon> jdong|coreduo: haha nah most hate mine
<ryanakca> jdong|coreduo: you don't want gentoo... the computer is YOUR slave, not vice versa 
* jdong|coreduo logs into his pbuilder to tweak sources.list, against his best judgement
<imbrandon> uht oh .............
<imbrandon> ryanakca: Riddell banned unicode smiles ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<jdong|coreduo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main
<jdong|coreduo> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main
<jdong|coreduo> GEE, I wonder why things from universe don't build well :-/
<kwwii_> anyone know how to move the text on the window decoration down a pixel?
<kwwii_> or three
<imbrandon> make the button images bigger but tranparent ?
<imbrandon> on the top only
<imbrandon> ohhh text
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon should read better
<imbrandon> no idea tbh
<kwwii_> :p
<imbrandon> kwin deco always is hard to get just right
<kwwii_> well, you just need time to get into it
* jdong|coreduo doesn't tell imbrandon he's running gnome right now
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> jdong|coreduo: ready for it ?
<imbrandon> heh
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<jdong|coreduo> lol
<imbrandon> hrm , brb i'm gonna go bug sho for a feature
<jdong|coreduo> you guys don't hate ubuntu that much, do you?
<jdong|coreduo> I swear, it's just for the compiz :P
<imbrandon> compiz works just fine in kde ;)
<imbrandon> trust me i'm running it on my amd64
<imbrandon> but i imagine your using quinns debs that are kinda hackish if you look at them, not realy safe at all and she dosent compnotize her repo so it overides other things too
<imbrandon> the ones in edgy are much better and have quinns patches ;)
<jdong|coreduo> imbrandon: yeah, I'm using quinn debs... guilty as charged
<jdong|coreduo> imbrandon: do I need to paste my rant about install CD's again? ;)
<imbrandon> hahah do i need to sick Seveas on you about quinns repos on a production box no less thats your testing backports on
<imbrandon> hehehe
<jdong|coreduo> lol, this box is not production by any means
<jdong|coreduo> and I've accepted the risk to play with xgl on this box
<imbrandon> well yea but i'm serouis look at all the other debs she overites with bad versioning in her repos
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> alot have zero to do with xgl
<Seveas> bad versioning is the last of the problems
<jdong|coreduo> imbrandon: I've complained about it before :-/
<Seveas> the things are buggy as hell
<imbrandon> heh he awakens
<Seveas> of course
<jdong|coreduo> well, it satisfies my xgl curiousity for now :)
<Seveas> I'm bing highlighted by some fool
<imbrandon> heh 
<jdong|coreduo> and I'm not gonna come bugging any devs for things I break on my system
<jdong|coreduo> so there
<imbrandon> LOL
* jdong|coreduo thought the xserver-xorg-core breakage thing was quinn related
<imbrandon> oh man i'm out of mt dew , and i cant get to the store till in the morning
<jdong|coreduo> must've messed around with my system for 4 hours before realizing it was omething else
<nixternal> ubuntu wiki == blah
<Seveas> blahternal
<Seveas> nixterblah
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> oh yah
<Seveas> ROFL
<nixterblah> muhaha
<imbrandon> oh Seveas can i make a feature request for falcon 2.0 without going through LP pwease 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> the ability to make meta-components that work kinda like "all" but only have select groups in it , like i can make all my <app>-nightly part of a "nightly" meta group
<imbrandon> Seveas: ^
<imbrandon> understand what i am asking or am i unclear hehehe
<imbrandon> i never know
<Seveas> imbrandon, you'll have to go through lp for that cause a) it's non-trivial and b) I'll forget it if you don't file it
<imbrandon> heh okies
<imbrandon> yea thts why i said 2.0 not 1.5.5 ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Seveas> I've thought about it before and with th 2.0 scanning code it's definitly possible
<imbrandon> ok i'll go file a wishlist bug in a minute, is that clear enough for you to rember 
<imbrandon> for now i trick it by making symlinks in the pool dir but that takes more bandwidth / diskspace hehehe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-31
* jdong|coreduo 's pbuilder is so updated now it should be illegal
* jdong|coreduo wonders if his pbuilder should be including dapper-updates
<jdong|coreduo> meh, can't hurt too much
<imbrandon> jdong|coreduo: your pbuilder should only have what a default dapper install has if your doing it for a main application
<imbrandon> really depends on what your building
<jdong|coreduo> imbrandon: backports
<imbrandon> well if infinity cahnges soyuz to use universe then its all gravy
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong|coreduo> :)
<imbrandon> but i imagine he wont untill after knot 2 ships
<kwwii_> night all, time for sleep
<imbrandon> gnight kwwii_
<kwwii_> imbrandon: dude, are you on crank? How do you stay up all day?
<imbrandon> hahaha i dont, i nap alot
<kwwii_> amazing
<imbrandon> when i'm idle waiting for something to compile i nap ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> well, /me goes to sleep now
<kwwii_> see you tomorrow
<imbrandon> cya 
<jdong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247456
<jdong> you've got to be kidding me
<Lathiat> lol
<ryanakca> imbrandon: when?
<imbrandon> .....
<imbrandon> when what ?
<ryanakca> 
<ryanakca> banned them when?
<imbrandon> heh yesterday
<ryanakca> jdong|coreduo: lol... popcorn... give me a break
* ryanakca looks at his logs
<ryanakca> hmmm...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: 
<imbrandon> [Wed Aug 30 2006]  [07:18:52]  <imbrandon> btw moins all 
<imbrandon> [Wed Aug 30 2006]  [07:19:27]  <Riddell> unicode smileys are now banned here
<imbrandon> [Wed Aug 30 2006]  [07:19:31]  <Riddell> cos I say so
<imbrandon> [Wed Aug 30 2006]  [07:19:52]  <Hobbsee> woo!
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> so today 
<ryanakca> I was grepping for "Tue"
<ryanakca> fine.. ruin my fun
* ryanakca gets rid of the autoreplace
<ryanakca> it should be able to only autoreplace in certain channels 
<ryanakca> oops
<ryanakca> ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell:  ping
<imbrandon> i need some "assitance" real fast, i know its late but its kinda semi urgent
<niKsternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/release/
<niKsternal> do those images look ok?  i am using them for the release as long as they are good
<crimsun> a gallery would be great.
<crimsun> meaning thumbnails on one page
<niKsternal> ya, you get that...i dont' have access to creating one from class ;)
<niKsternal> im sitting here learning about Linux right now
<omeow> I still think the System Settings menu is wrong.
<niKsternal> we know it is..it still needs to be fixed
<omeow> Ok. :) 
<gnomefreak> wrong?
<omeow> Yeah.
<gnomefreak> define wrong it looks normal to me
<omeow> Regional & Language and Regional & Accessibility share the same icon.
<gnomefreak> true i didnt even see that
<omeow> If a user wants to search for something, he'll have to search the settings page twice, once for General and one for Advanced settings.
<omeow> The icon name is too similar as well.
<omeow> Bluetooth is missing an icon. Dunno if that's going to be changed. My Settings menu still has one.
<gnomefreak> ok point taken i cant beleive i missed all that
<omeow> And my current menu also seems to be missing the "Launch Feedback" module. So all users will be stuck with a bouncing cursor and won't be able to switch it of.
<omeow> If left in it's current state of course.
<niKsternal> omeow: have you created bugs for this?
<niKsternal> ;)
<gnomefreak> cant we just name it language and than other one accessibility
<niKsternal> thats up to the developers
<omeow> I mentioned it to Riddell and he said these issues where known. So I don't think I need to file bugs then.
<niKsternal> right now, those images are for the Knot 2 release. Which is occuring here pretty soon..within the next 12 hours
<omeow> ok
<gnomefreak> niKsternal: thats easy enough. 
<niKsternal> I have to get that page complete and then hand it over so it can get posted ;)
<niKsternal> im sitting in class as well, not paying attention, (like usual)
* gnomefreak sitting here waiting to go to bed
<omeow> I'm quite anxious to learn how the menu is going to end up though.
<omeow> To make the search work on both pages.
<omeow> The only way I can see it working properly is to make the icons for those General and Advanced buttons turn gray as well.
<omeow> (or light up of course)
<omeow> If you don't mind getting more feedback; I don't see the point of having the trashbin accessible through the desktop and through the taskbar. Ask yourself, do you open that thing a lot?
<niKsternal> the whole reason of the screenshots for a release is for people who don't want to install the unstable version right now..and yes we want the feedback, and have setup a feedback page
<omeow> Where's that page?
<niKsternal> hidden right now until the release is complete
<omeow> Ok.
<omeow> You mean knot2?
<niKsternal> crimsun: you take a look at those?  if so, you think they are ok?
<niKsternal> yes omeow
<omeow> Ok.
<crimsun> niKsternal: a bit difficult in a text environment.
<niKsternal> ahhh
<niKsternal> no problem...enjoy your term session ;)
<niKsternal> i can png2ascii them for you ;)
* Hobbsee waves tiredly
<gnomefreak> good morning Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee is finally *starting* to wake up - after two hours of class.
<gnomefreak> so your not ready for all the work for you today than? 
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hah.  well, seeing as i have no decent classes for the next 5 hours....
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what's my work for today?
<gnomefreak> we were talking about some changes to the sys settings menu but i dont know if you do that or not
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i dont code it, but i'm happy to have a say in it :)
<gnomefreak> well like right now regional lang and regional accessibilty  changing them to language and accessiblity?
<gnomefreak> little things :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i noticed that.
<Hobbsee> i think i noticed that a while ago too, just didnt do anything about it
<gnomefreak> i stayed up toi let you in on that since knot 2 is coming out in a day :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: true that
<gnomefreak> keep the purple and im happy :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what do regions have to do with accessibility anyway?
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee hugs her purple
<gnomefreak> hehe good point
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering at our session manager setting - why it's in advanced.
<gnomefreak> whos the coder?
<freeflying> morning all
<gnomefreak> morning
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: _Sime 
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> we could probably stick "date and time" under advanced - ntp updates it automatically anyway
<Hobbsee> in fact, we definetly can, as right clicking on the clock will let you change it anyway
<Hobbsee> probably advanced should be for "all the modules from everywhere, in one place"
<niKsternal> Hobbsee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<niKsternal> ^^ still needs some work..when i get home after class i will get it finished...
<niKsternal> going to add amarok as well...anything that has umph you think we should add?
<Hobbsee> niKsternal: battery icons have changed/are changing, iirc
<niKsternal> they will..but that is how they will look for knot 2
<Hobbsee> right
<niKsternal> they should be changed for knot 3 though ;)
<niKsternal> i have fixed images for the volume up and mute as well at home
<niKsternal> when i get home i will knock that out..get amarok on there..and doctor up some of the stuff as well
<niKsternal> show should i contact with that info so when they do the release announcement, they have our info?
<Hobbsee> that last sentence made no sense
<niKsternal> haha, who not show ;)
<niKsternal> we are learning ssh right now ;)
<niKsternal> fun
<Hobbsee> ooh, pretty :)
<Hobbsee> new konqueror.  one of the images is still bright blue though!
<niKsternal> that is the latest konqi though..i took it tonight before class
<niKsternal> i don't think the new images made it in before the freeze
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> freeze only came in last night
<niKsternal> the ones imbrandon did right?
<Hobbsee> not sure
* Hobbsee loosk for some power
<niKsternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> _Sime: ping?
<niKsternal> Hobbsee: i msg'd Kamion with that page info, as it seems he is the one who releases the announcments..i linked him to that page..hope that was ok ;)
<Hobbsee> niKsternal: ah right, cool
<niKsternal> i need to get krdc working with my firewall and router at home too...i can't stand using fedora anymore
<niKsternal> alright...time to head home here in a few..bbiab
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah, you are here too :P
<Jucato> yep! sitting in and keeping quiet :-D
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee wonders what quiet is
* Jucato thinks "quiet" means silently watching the conversation and laughing... :-D
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you have a weird and warped system.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i cant reproduce that kpager bug
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: oh, wait
<Hobbsee> ive seen something similar to that before though, if not the same thing
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: does that happen with a new user?
<ryanakca> erm... just a sec
* Hobbsee counts
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: sec is up :P
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca creates a new user account
<Hobbsee> gah.  what do we do with translation bugs?  is there anywhere we can throw them at rosetta-type people, and say "deal with this?"
<imbrandon> what kind of bug ?
<Hobbsee> we should fix https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/19767
<Ubug2> Malone bug 19767 in kdebase "Kde help search fails too quietly  if htdig is not installed" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: this time?  bugs with the polish translation
* ryanakca loves his purple
<Hobbsee> at least the second half of that bug.
<imbrandon> bug as in what , its not translated yet or translated wrong ?
<imbrandon> assign the polish translation team
* Jucato thinks he will learn to love purple very soon...
<imbrandon> and no nixternal the images havent been created yet, so whats in there now WILL be in knot2
<imbrandon> just becosue its a freeze dosent mean there were some still updated and some still on the buildd's
<imbrandon> untill the images are made ( e.g iso's ) its game
<imbrandon> Riddell: for some reason top-right-konqueror.png dident get patched in ( open konqui and you'll see ) 
<imbrandon> i'm off to bed for a while before i kill someone 
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I think it's my messed up system
<imbrandon> gnight nixternal / Hobbsee
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'll look more into it in the morning
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: right, okay.  want to reject teh bug?
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
* imbrandon mumbles about stupid fskin upsteam developers before he toddles off to bed
<ryanakca> sure... and kdm is messed up too... I see part of my screen (like part of my kde session last time I logged out) beneath the glassy login part... even when I start a new session or reboot
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh, which one?
<imbrandon> some stupid igorant ones that dont think we should change the defaults for ANYTHING, i mean we're a fucking distro we have the right to, not only that we've been doing it 2+ years
* imbrandon grumbles
<imbrandon> long story , lets just say it all started over an app that has its "tray icon" turned on by default in kubuntu-default-settings 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhhh....
<imbrandon> and i'm highy fucking pissed over the way upstream reacted when they "found out" we change the defaults of most apps
<imbrandon> not like ever fucking distro on the planet dosent do that
* Hobbsee sends imbrandon to bed.
<imbrandon> grrrr
<imbrandon> s/ever/every
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: which package was this, btw?
* Hobbsee makes a note to be careful of that upstream
<imbrandon> sho
<imbrandon> becouse we change the default to make the icon show in the fucking system tray
<imbrandon> i got into an arguement with him for 2 hours about it
<imbrandon> fuck it, its fucking open souce, man i'm seeing rfucking red
* imbrandon beds
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> it's probably not the wisest idea in the world to get into arguments with people who have been staying up most of the time to finish off an app for release.
<imbrandon> thats not the point
<Hobbsee> true, but it's not helping
<imbrandon> and thats not the whole story
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: how would you know ? it actualy DID help
<imbrandon> grrr i'm too fucking pissed i'll explain later
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<imbrandon> gnight
<Hobbsee> night
<nixternal> wow, he was a little mad to say the least...
<Hobbsee> heh.  true that
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> i wonder what was said
<nixternal> i could only imagine..but i try to stay away from situations like that
<crimsun> People tend to become rather defensive regarding their works.
<crimsun> It's sad that that particular upstream doesn't see the value-add.
<nixternal> i like the icon in the task bar, and truthfully, wouldn't have any other way
<nixternal> it flashes to let me know i have been hilighted
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ^^ review needed please
<Lathiat> oh no the orange is invading kubuntu
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> doctored up, i think about ready to go
<Tonio_> yop nixternal
<Tonio_> just read the log, imbrandon got crazy last night :)
* Tonio_ wonders what happened exactly
<nixternal> lol
<Tonio_> and mostly I wonder what application :)
<Tonio_> maybe I changed that famous setting he got fucked up for ;)
<nixternal> konversation i believe
<Tonio_> nixternal: I changed that indeed :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> [General Options] 
<Tonio_> ShowTrayIcon=true
<Tonio_> TrayNotify=true
<Tonio_> TrayNotifyOnlyOwnNick=true
<Tonio_> hehe, that's me ;)
<nixternal> keep it, i like it ;)
<nixternal> so does imbrandon as well
<Tonio_> I don't understand why are those developpers doing opensource if they don't accept that we change the settings
<Tonio_> don't use gpl in that case
<Tonio_> that's completly stupid
<nixternal> i agree with you 200% on that
<nixternal> we didn't change the source one bit
<nixternal> we just tweaked a "local" setting
<Tonio_> that's obvious
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> and even if we did patch the source, where is the problem ?
<Tonio_> what is the need of the source code if not patching it
<Tonio_> if the goal is not to touch anything, use a proprietary licence and that's it
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> there has to be more behind it though
<Tonio_> probably yes
<_Sime> is it just me that always wants to change konq from Icon view to Details view and gets annoyed that there isn't a button for that on the toolbar?
* nixternal too
<_Sime> I just want an Icon View button and a Details View button in Konq, and its just not there and I just can't get that configured.
<seaLne> wow dapper -> edgy is nearly a Gb
<nixternal> i have looked at it..and just did again..and you can't even customize the toolbar to add a "view" section at all
<_Sime> no you can't. It's sucky like that.
* _Sime hopes that this can be fixed for Edgy.
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes, there is no button for this.... I should have a look at that
* Tonio_ notes that on todo
<_Sime> cool
<nixternal> hmmm..it seems recent updates broke vmware..is this true for anyone else?
<seaLne> has anyone tried to use lvm recently for an install?
<Lathiat> in dapper or edgy?
<seaLne> edgy
<Hobbsee> not fo an edgy install sorry
<Lathiat> ditto
<Lathiat> but last check the UUID= stuff and raid/lvm didnt get alon
<Lathiat> but that was a couple weeks ago
<seaLne> it only seems to allow 1 lvm partition which kind of defeats the purpose of using lvm
<Hobbsee> oh cool.  konvi UVF exception got almost-approved
<shining> did anyone experience klipper crash on startup?
<Hobbsee> shining: Tonio_ mentioned it yesterday, i believe
<shining> is this kubuntu specific?
<shining> I didn't experience it before, thus I was hesitating to report it to upstream
<shining> did he report anything?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure.  my brain needs a reboot
<shining> yes, he did
* Hobbsee takes out her brain, shakes it, and puts it back in again
<shining> maybe not upstream though
<shining> lol
<shining> is your brain still running windows?
<Hobbsee> no, i'ts running linux.  but it's very, very tired.
<shining> maybe you should hibernate it then
<Hobbsee> i wish
<Tonio_> shining: yes it is a known problem
<Tonio_> shining: workarround for the moment is to delete ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc
<shining> is it reproducable in vanilla kde?
<Tonio_> that'll work, but that'll recrash as soon as you set paremeters to it
<Tonio_> shining: I'm unsure, but it hasn't been reported to kde afaik
<shining> I never experienced this on debian
<Tonio_> shining: this is one of the top priority bugs to fix before release
<shining> ok
<Tonio_> shining: and how about debian + 3.5.4 ?
<shining> yes
<shining> I was using 3.5.4
<Tonio_> I'm almost certain it is a kubuntu issue in fact but due to a kind of bug in klipperrc code
<shining> oh wait, I missed something
<Tonio_> in fact klipper fails to load the config file when passed as a parameter
<shining> why is there a klipperrc, I didn't configure anything in klipper
<Tonio_> segfault
<shining> ah
<Tonio_> shining: kde creates the config via startkde
<Tonio_> that's kde, not kubuntu
<Tonio_> it is one of the file created with the kde configuration
<Tonio_> the error appeared arround 20 august, we should focus the changes done those days to figure out what changed
<Tonio_> we didn't have any issue before
<Tonio_> I assume a patch in kdebase or kdelibs can cause this
<shining> oh, right, something did happen in kubuntu then :) it already had 3.5.4 before this date, right?
<Tonio_> yes, and it worked
<Tonio_> the problem is knot2 will have the issue
<shining> it can't be delayed?
<Hobbsee> no
<Tonio_> nope
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: have the cds already been built yet?  guess they have
<Tonio_> but knot unstable isn"t an issue
<Tonio_> the point is stable edgy final
<Tonio_> and I hope it'll get fixed before release
<Tonio_> the error occured between 14th and 21th of august
<shining> so is it reproducable after kde has been started again ? is it possible to give a config file as parameter on cli?
<Tonio_> we should look at the chagelogs in kdebase, kdelibs and maybe kdeutils in that period
<Tonio_> shining: it should crash as long as the config file is given as parameter
<Tonio_> it wont if you juste launch klipper
<shining> but
<Tonio_> without any parameter, the config file is read and used
<Tonio_> that's the tricky part :)
<shining> yes, that's weird
<Tonio_> that's sucks you mean :)
<shining> a parameter doesn't need to be given for it to read the config file
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what happens if you axe the config file, sorry?
<Tonio_> shining: true, but I suspect kdelibs to give the files as parameters when using a desktop file to launch the app
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: crash
<Tonio_> shining: the point is launching klipper via konsole works, but via desktop file fails
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh, right
<shining> how does the run command work? it uses a desktop file as well?
<Tonio_> I tried to play with the desktop file, it doesn't help
<Tonio_> I must say I'm a bit lost on that point
<Tonio_> what could be interesting is trying an old klipper on edgy
<Tonio_> or maybe building it from svn
<Tonio_> and figure out what happens
<Tonio_> shining: nope, the command uses the binary
<Tonio_> directly
<Tonio_> not the desktop file
<shining> it crash there too
<shining> I saw it in the bug report and tried
<Tonio_> the point is that if it was an error in kdelibs, that wouldn't touch only klipper
<Tonio_> that's why I'm getting lsot
<Tonio_> lost
<Tonio_> I suspect the error is somehow in klipper code, but appears in a very specific case we have "discovered"
<seaLne> todays alternate fails on base install
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I have all the fixes for katapult, so the 2 remaining bugs are now the klipper one and the sata optical devices one
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice!  :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I just wait for knot2 freeze to end to upload
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, sensible, otherwise mithandir will have your head.  
<Tonio_> k-s-s now builds too and I have a package ready for upload
<Hobbsee> k-s-s? k-system-settings or something?
<Tonio_> and kds with a few improvements too :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, kde-systemsettings
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, yep
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :D
<Tonio_> next step for me will be that klipper bug
* Hobbsee ndos
<Hobbsee> *nods
<Hobbsee> smart
* seaLne wonders when knot2 is supposed to come out if the dailys still don't work
<Tonio_> and probably contact ervin concerning the sata devices problem, since it is probably too complicated for us to fix
<Tonio_> sealne, I honnesly don't understand the need of knot versions
<Tonio_> it is lost time for final release
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<seaLne> aren't they supposed to be known working for more widespread testing?
<Tonio_> and when the release schedule is only 4 month, it is probably not a great idea than freezing everything for 3 days, 3 times :)
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Tonio_> seaLne: well, it is nice to test installers, but concerning the distro, everyone than wants to test can install dapper and upgrade...
<Tonio_> I don't see the point
<Tonio_> Riddell: yop ;)
<Tonio_> seaLne: but forget this, I'm just in a bad mood today
<Tonio_> ;)
<seaLne> so are you planning on swearing lots in the channel aswell? ;-)
<Tonio_> seaLne: that's an idea
<Tonio_> ;)
* Tonio_ just noticed Riddell didn't respond :'(
<Tonio_> seaLne: how can I be in a good mood if even here I'm getting ignored...
* Tonio_ feels alone
<seaLne> what was that?
<Tonio_> seaLne: hu ?
<seaLne> nm
<Tonio_> network-manager ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand seaLne :)
* seaLne is in a good mood anyway as he now has a new desktop at work
<Tonio_> seaLne: and I am obliged to sell my desktop
<seaLne> nm == never mind, i was just being sarcastic
<Tonio_> my girlfriend's appartment is too little for my 2 desktops and 2 laptops.......
<Tonio_> :'( huuuuuuuuuuuu :'(
* Tonio_ should have kept is appartment
<nixternal> heh, my place was to small for my girlfriend...should of kept the dog instead
<seaLne> far simpler being single :-/
<nixternal> yes it is
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: did not respond to what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to my "yop" ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have no idea what a yop is, other than a yoguhart drink
<shining> so there was one commit at 18 Aug and one at 20 Aug
<Tonio_> Riddell: a french frendly way to say "hello"
<Tonio_> but forget this, I'm just crappy today ^^
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu rolled up and ready, passed on to Mithrandir, and will be published in the announcement
<Tonio_> nixternal: how about the freeze ? when will it officially end ?
<nixternal> couldn't tell you that, but i know they are working out the final kinks before releasing knot 2 now
<Tonio_> nixternal: great
<nixternal> alrighty, the clock just struck 4am..time for some zzzz's
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Riddell> yop yop Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> okay let's go, I have to give back the keys of my appartment...
<Riddell> nixternal: perfect, good stuff
<nixternal> thx
<Tonio_> Riddell: :-D
<allee> nixternal: incrediable job!!!!
<nixternal> thanks allee
<Tonio_> nixternal: very nice job indeed !
<nixternal> if the download url is different, it will need to be changed ;)
<nixternal> but i took a stab at the knot-2 as that is how it was for knot-1
<nixternal> thanks Tonio_
<shining> Tonio_: are these the 2 dates where kdebase could have been broken?
<Tonio_> shining: in between those 2 days, yes, certainly
<shining> there is something wrong with the date I'm afraid
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about knm
<shining> 20th happened before 18th
<shining> ubuntu7, then ubuntu8
<Tonio_> shouldn't we now ship knetworkmanager by default and giving wlassistant as a replacement in case knm doesn't work ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: knm is widely used and reasonably stable now
<Tonio_> should be discussed in the next meeting probably
<Riddell> Tonio_: thats up to keybuk really, he has reasons to not ship by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<allee> nixternal: do you edit wiki pages with the browser (a pain for me with huge pages) or have you a trick to load/edit/upload via kate?
<shining> Tonio_: where can I find the older versions of kdebase and kdelibs?
<Tonio_> shining: launchpad
<Tonio_> I have to ping sladen concerning the sony vaios laptop buttons, since he now has the solution, but it hasn't been implemented
<Tonio_> shining: you will find source packages
<Tonio_> I have to go, seya toonight
<shining> ok
<seaLne> knot1 won't even install on my machine weird i wonder if it dosen't like lvm
* seaLne wonders why someone i don't know mailed me about a broken link on the HelpingKubuntu wiki page
<shining> oh, fsck it
<shining> I rebuilt ubuntu6 packages, only reinstalled klipper, restarted kde, and no crash anymore
<shining> and since then, I can't get it to crash again
<shining> even after reinstalling the current version
<Riddell> one of those crashes
<rouzic> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi rouzic 
<rouzic> I am testing due to the fact that I go 2 days that a kernel panic gives me in the macbook on having initiated and am verifying that package can fail.
<rouzic> Has some update done 3.5.4 to the kde of kubuntu.org during these 2 days?
<Riddell> nothing has changed there
<rouzic> Oks, Thanks
<rouzic> Probably it is the update of the acpi
<Riddell> always a good candidate
<Riddell> rouzic: update from where?  dapper-updates/
<Riddell> ?
<rouzic> yes
<Riddell> hmm, that is not good
<rouzic> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<rouzic> Kernel Panic: Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs ok unknown-block (8,3)
<Riddell> rouzic: report a bug on that and put dapper-updates in the title
<rouzic> I have reinstalled 4 times, in one of them actualize the whole system without doing ningun change and this kernel panic returned to appear
<rouzic> launchpad?
<rouzic> ningun?never
<rouzic> =never*
<Riddell> rouzic: yes
<rouzic> Oks :)
<shining> oh, all bots are reconnecting
<shining> I'm scared :p
<_Sime> who here thinks that the gamma tab in displayconfig is too complex?
<Riddell> _Sime: hard to say since I do not really understand what gamma is
<shining> who thinks it's useful?
<Riddell> it will be useful if you are an artist who knows about colours
<_Sime> Riddell: I take that as a vote for "too complex" ;-)
<rouzic> Riddell: The package linux-restricted-modules-common?
<rouzic> Riddell: I havn't a problem :)
<Riddell> what is that?
<Tm_T> welcome StyXman 
<StyXman> Tm_T: heh
<StyXman> ok, so I have a async kio thing working, but seems like it misses the first data() signal.
<StyXman> ahm, I'm talking about pykde, sorry
<Riddell> hmm, _Sime is the only one who knows about pykde and kioslaves
<StyXman> the code is this:
<StyXman> http://pastebin.com/780528
* kwwii_ goes bowling with his son
<Riddell> StyXman: looks sane, does it get later information?
<Lure> Riddell: is Knot2 candidate already out?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> Lure: i dont think so
<gnomefreak> Lure: not yet
<Lure> any ETA?
<Hobbsee> no kopete 0.12.2 announcement, it looks like
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> Lure: main's frozen now for it
<seaLne> i think it depends how the currently being built ones turn out
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> no point releasing a dead disk.
<Riddell> Lure: nope
<Riddell> Lure: waiting on qtparted to enter the archive
<Lure> ok, no pb - just want to reinstall my laptop
<Hobbsee> http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/drivers-face-random-drug-tests/2006/08/31/1156817008617.html
<Hobbsee> yay....another thing for them to pull me over for at "random"
<Tm_T> kwwii_: me too!
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-bugs
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> doh
<Hobbsee> lol
<Tm_T> jjesse: I won't
<Tm_T> no matter how you advertise it
<jjesse> grin
<jjesse> forgot the /
<Tm_T> yeah, so they always say
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/58320
<Hobbsee> oops
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58320 in kdenetwork "edgy's kdenetwork-dev is not installable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> we should remove that dep as a part of kdenetwork-dev
<StyXman> 14:15 < Riddell> StyXman: looks sane, does it get later information?
<StyXman> Riddell: yes it does.
* Hobbsee assigns that bug to herself, and leaves it alone.
<Hobbsee> didnt even think to check the rdepends.....
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<kubuntu_tester> I dont know if this is the correct place
* Hobbsee waves tiredly
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco 
<kubuntu_tester> I have installed vncserver and have some trouble with keyboard mapping in a client side program
<Hobbsee> kubuntu_tester: is it listed in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bugs ?
<jsgotangco> hey
<kubuntu_tester> Hobbsee: nope
<kubuntu_tester> is it possible that the package was compiled with only one keyboard layout?
<Hobbsee> anything's possible
<jdong> so.... does dist-upgrading to edgy work?
<Hobbsee> jdong: maybe :P
<jdong> a bunch of stuff is being kept back :-/
<jjesse> jdong: i did it
<jdong> 748 upgraded, 84 newly installed, 18 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<jdong> hmm, it's not gonna keep kubuntu-desktop
* jdong cringes
<jjesse> i had to do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in order to get x to work correctly
<jdong> k
* jdong commences dist-upgrade
<jdong> on a test laptop, of course
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee upgraded her *only* laptop
<Hobbsee> then clean installed.  *shrugs*
<jdong> lol
<jdong> if this works, I'll consider upgrading mr coreduo
<jdong> but I need that system to be rock solid
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> so you want to put edgy on it?
<jdong> it's either put edgy on it or backport edgy to it
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> and with the latter, I'm already like halfway there
* jdong has a lot of ~dapper0.1 packages on that system :)
<freeflying> jdong: can we backports packages in main from edgy to dapper, thanks
<jdong> freeflying: depends on what package
<freeflying> jdong: which type can be?
<Hobbsee> night all
<jdong> freeflying: anything that builds in dapper, won't break, is not currently beta in nature, etc etc etc
<jdong> freeflying: what were you thinking of?
<freeflying> jdong: prepare backport scim-chewing and scim-pinyin, which work not too well in dapper
<jdong> freeflying: it has been requested before, and IIRC it couldn't be done according to the resident scim expert
<jdong> :(
<freeflying> jdong: why? anyway, there are not too much changes , just some conffiles  :)
<jdong> freeflying: there was something about it requiring a backport of the entire scim stack
<freeflying> jdong: needn't th whole, just the modules of scim 
<jdong> freeflying: I'm just saying what I've been told... if you want, you can ask in #ubuntu-devel and find some answers
<jdong> if they say it's ok, I'll do it
<jdong> maybe my memory fails me :)
<freeflying> jdong: thanks  :)
<freeflying> jdong: btw: do you know how to set up a buildd  :)
<jdong> never tried :)
<freeflying> thanks
* freeflying beds time, nite all
<Viper550> Still, I'd love to get my hands on the new buttons and lighting in the Crystal windecoration in Edgy...
<kwwii> Viper550: I can give it to you
<kwwii> I have svgs
<kwwii> but now is meeting, bbl
<Viper550> the actual source code...
<seaLne> Riddell: did you see my PM?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, but meeting now in the way of reading it
<seaLne> k
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<nixternal> moins
<kwwii> Riddell: I assume you would have nothing against using a different amarok theme?
<Riddell> kwwii: if it a better theme of course not
<gnomefreak> is there an eta on knot-2?
<jdong> it's knot too far away :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<nixternal> hours ;)
<jdong> sorry, couldn't resist
* jdong will stop making puns in #kubuntu-devel
<nixternal> i was going to do it as well, you just beat me to it ;)
<gnomefreak> it livens it up
<jdong> lol
<jdong> well, it's time for me to do a reboot
<jdong> just dist-upgraded to edgy
<jdong> hope things work :)
<gnomefreak> X might not
<gnomefreak> :(
<exobuzz> not everything works :-)
<jdong> well, I reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> i still see people having to install xserver-xorg-video-all
<exobuzz> vmware doesnt work as of today..
<jdong> hmm, doesn't look like the dist-upgrade was complete
* jdong manually fidgets with apt
<nixternal> exobuzz: good to hear your vmware doesn't work!  cuz mine does either...libpng12.so.0 > libcairo?
<nixternal> mine doesn't*
<exobuzz> nixternal: yup. its on the forums too.. 
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<exobuzz> nixternal: someone posted a workaround, but i failed to get that working too :/
<gnomefreak> just in vmware
<nixternal> ya, i tried all the workarounds noted...
<exobuzz> the libpng problem is not actually preventing it from working
<exobuzz> its to do with new hal/dbus
<nixternal> hiya imbrandon ;)
<jdong> hey imbrandon
<jdong> guess who's dist-upgrading to edgy? ;)
<gnomefreak> what does hal/dbus have to do with vmware though? 
* kwwii thinks about hacking the Korma theme for amarok
<exobuzz> it uses it ?
<gnomefreak> exobuzz: so does non vmware and non vmware has no real issues
<exobuzz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247350
<exobuzz> Aug 31 15:42:09: vmui| HAL04LoadHALLibraries: Could not dlopen libhal.so.0.
<exobuzz> Aug 31 15:42:09: vmui| HAL05LoadGlibLibrary: Could not dlopen libdbus-glib-1.so.1.
<jdong> apparently there's a solution listed in there :-/
<exobuzz> thats why its failing
<jdong> though it sounds hackish
<exobuzz> jdong: yeh by copying older versions of hte libs into vmware. but it didnt work for me ?
<imbrandon> lo jdong nixternal
<exobuzz> jdong: not sure what i did wrong.
<jdong> exobuzz: I'm not sure either
<jdong> well, here we go
* jdong reboots
<jdong> brb
<exobuzz> ok i got vmware working..
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> how
<jdong> wow, it worked
<exobuzz> there are instructions in that thread. but they are not very clear
<gnomefreak> jdong: :) i guess it worked
<jdong> except klipper crashed
<gnomefreak> jdong: 3.5.4?
<jdong> edgy
<exobuzz> grab the archive attached to the post and do "mkdir /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2" "mkdir /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libhal.so.1"
<exobuzz> put the libs in the archive into the corresponding new dirs
<jdong> imbrandon: is klipper crashing in edgy a known bug?
<gnomefreak> restart it klipper hasnt crashed for me yet on kde3.5.4
<shining> yes
<jdong> hmm, after 2 restarts it worked again
<shining> I could reproduce it easily at first, but not anymore
<imbrandon> jdong yea delete your klipperrc in ~
<imbrandon> then its fine
<shining> but, how do you reproduce it then?
<jdong> ah
<imbrandon> tonio knows about it and is working onit
<shining> the kilpperrc is recreated then, and it still works
<shining> so how do you reproduce it?
<imbrandon> if there is a klipperrc in the ~ dir it will segfault on kde start
<imbrandon> shining: ^
<gnomefreak> i guess mine never made that file
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: it dosent unless you change the configuration
<gnomefreak> ah
<imbrandon> of it
<nixternal> exobuzz: ok, the corresponding files to the directory ok...what about the libhal?  do i put those in the 2 new directories as well?
<imbrandon> wow lots of email today, apt-mirror patches, amarok patches , konversation , looks like i'll be busy today
<exobuzz> the libdbus library (and symlink) go into /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 the libhal and symlink go into /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libhal.so.1
<shining> I have one kilpperrc file now, but still no luck
<nixternal> imbrandon: i grabbed a couple dews last night for class..i drank the first one and started shaking...now i have to sign up for mda
<exobuzz> oh wait.. thats wrong.. both need to be in the first directory too..
<exobuzz> let me check..
<shining> imbrandon: I don't think I changed the config before seeing the crash the first times
<shining> since it stopped, I didn't manage to get it back
<shining> with or without config
<jdong> I like the new artwork, btw
<exobuzz> the libhal dir isnt needed.. 
<exobuzz> im wrong..
<nixternal> where does libhal go then?
<exobuzz> in the dbus folder
<nixternal> in both of them?
<exobuzz> i onyl have one and it seems to eb working
<exobuzz> im not sure. i need to reboot and make sure
<exobuzz> brb
<jdong> imbrandon: any pointers on compiz/kde under edgy?
* jdong has an intel integrated GPU
<jdong> and feels especially daring
<imbrandon> jdong sure, but give me a few i got a flood of stuff that i need to catch up on
<shining> it doesn't seem usable
<jdong> k, no hurry, lol, just eye candy :)
<shining> afaik you need exa
<imbrandon> yea i have it working perfect on an intel gpu
<imbrandon> i845 to be exact
<shining> using xaa?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> ok /me back to work
<imbrandon> heya Mez
<Mez> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> jdong can you look at the uvf you filed for ktorrent and do what kamoin asked, if not i can get to it later today after konversation and amarok patches
<jdong> imbrandon: yeah, I already started sifting through svn
<imbrandon> ugh and sime patches, wow i got tons to do today
<jdong> I'll see how competent I am :-/
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> if it was like 2.0 to 2.0.1 there is only 3 or 4 commits to sift through
<Riddell> hi Mez, tonio was complaining about katapult
<bddebian> HI MEZ!!!
<n8k99> imbrandon: does amarok 142 re-catalog the music collection when you first start it up?
<jdong> imbrandon: and btw, amarok somehow magically made it into dapper-backports
<imbrandon> n8k99: its supose to ( there is an option ) but cataloging is kinda flakey on sqlite atm , thats one of the patches i got from the amarok team today
<imbrandon> jdong infinity probably fixed the buildd
<jdong> :)
<n8k99> imbrandon: that may explain why cpu goes to 100% and stays pegged for ifteen minutes
<imbrandon> n8k99: yea give me ~1 hour and i'll have the patch on and you can "beta" test it if you feel brave
<n8k99> imbrandon: sure thing - right now, i am without amarok unless i go backwards
<n8k99> ppc
<jdong> imbrandon: extracted the changelog from svn.... I gotta say, this guy isn't too great at writing changelog entries either
<imbrandon> hahaha
<jdong> "Merged fix from trunk" :)
<Riddell> ** knot 2 candidate CDs are up for testing **
<imbrandon> woot
<jjesse> woot
<toma> woot
* Jucato silently says "yay!"
<jjesse> link?
<exobuzz> nixternal: see my post at the end of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247350&page=2
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060831/
<nixternal> fixed it already
<exobuzz> nixternal: excellent :)
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060831.2/
<nixternal> had to replace the new libhals in /usr/lib ;)
<exobuzz> nixternal: thats another way :-)
* jdong commences download
<jdong> ooh, someone made *.ubuntu.com fast again :)
<jdong> it's been a while since I've seen 500KB/s from canonical servers
<exobuzz> my bugs are still untriaged.... humph..
<jdong> I guess you can say that the download speed is.... knot 2 bad :)
* jdong breaks promise about knot2 puns
<jjesse> hmm only getting 34 k/sec :(
<kwwii> digikam takes a day to open my pics the first time :-(
<exobuzz> jdong: please stop ;-)
* jdong is sucking all the bandwidth away with axel :)
<jdong> exobuzz: knot 2 fond of puns?
<exobuzz> jdong. knot when its the same one over and over.. :-)
<n8k99> (groan) that horse carcess is knot going to get up either
* Jucato can knot understand what's going on...
<exobuzz> argh
<jdong> now, all we have to do is infect #ubuntu-devel with knot puns :)
<jdong> and my evil plan will have succeeded
<toma> did we knot have those jokes with the knot one one?
<exobuzz> ....
<exobuzz> please....
<exobuzz> :)
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> exobuzz: your way doesn't work for me...i have to replace the libhal.so.1.0.0 and the symlink for libhal.so.1 in /usr/lib
<jdong> these download rates are so good, I'm just gonna pipe the iso to cdrecord again
* jdong lacks free space
<exobuzz> nixternal: hmm strange
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pong
<Mez> Riddell: for some reason the import I got from SVN had all the spellcatalog stuff duplicated
<Mez> as in in the files - it had the same content twice
<Riddell> and is that the case in SVN?
<Mez> Riddell: I'd guess so - I just grabbed a patch
<Mez> lemme go look
<kwwii> cans someone please tell the freaky people who make photo programs to not copy all the pics into ones home?
<kwwii> in fact, scream it at them very loudly
<toma> kwwii: which app?
<kwwii> digikam and fspot both do it
<toma> kwwii: only when you choose import
<seaLne> yeah digikam caught me out with that
<n8k99> digikam let's you chose where the photo database is kept
<toma> kwwii: when you set the album path it will not do that
<kwwii> hehe, well import is the first thing you do
<kwwii> now I see that
<Mez> Riddell: seems not - just a bad patch I think... but we have created a .desktop file for you in bzr
<allee> toma: oh, reminds me we need to find a dynamic loading guru that tells us why libgphot-dev .la files are suddenly needed again.
<allee> toma: or patch to libgphoto to move la files to runtime pkgs
<jdong> upstart appears to work
<jdong> cool
<toma> allee: yes
<toma> allee: what was the br number?
<allee> wait therer was a me too today ..
<allee> toma: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125696 
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125696 in Camera GUI "digikam does not connect to USB camera with libgphoto-2.1.99" [Normal,New]  
<allee> toma: coolo didn't said pong ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<viper550> I know how we can make the silver panel nicer, with a tint of purple
<kwwii> does kubuntu use a panel bg per default?
<imbrandon> kwwii: yea
<imbrandon> the kde default one
<Riddell> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya sho / hein had a question about konvo on breezy
<imbrandon> did he IM you ? 
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> imbrandon: talking to him now
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you ask about the point kamion raised?
<imbrandon> Riddell: yup
<imbrandon> and he replyed on LP
<imbrandon> all cleared up
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you see the patches from Mark for amarok?
<Riddell> Mark Kretschman that is
<imbrandon> Riddell: yup working on them right this second
<imbrandon> while sho sorts out konvo
<imbrandon> i have to modify the diffs a bit becouse they arent in the format patchsys likes but other than that seems a-ok
<imbrandon> i'll have a debdiff in less than an hour for ya
<Riddell> and just when I had copied your builds onto kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> hahaha , well they are in the official backports too ;)
<imbrandon> now* becouse {infinity,someone} fixed the backport buildd to accept them
<jdong> lol
<jdong> :)
<jdong> poor Riddell..... time that could've been spent fixing kwallet in kubuntu.org :)
<seaLne> jdong: any news on updating things in backports?
<jdong> hint hint hint
<jdong> seaLne: not yet
<jdong> :-/
<jdong> the bug ticket is silent
<Riddell> backports gets processed on tuesday and friday
<seaLne> its a very strange feature
<jdong> seaLne: who should I prod about it?
<jdong> is that an infinity thing, or someone else?
<Riddell> what needs updated?
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea but it was kicking back stuff that was alrady there ( if you had a newer version )
<seaLne> k3b and i think other stuff
<imbrandon> like if -0ubuntu2 was in backpoorts it wouldent take -0ubuntu3
<Riddell> weird
<jdong> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/58144
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> right, I would say that is the soyuz admins but I dont actually know since backports was fixed by kamion
<jdong> do the soyuz admins typically respond in good time to bug reports? :-/
<imbrandon>  jdong most of the time but rember eveyone is/was hurried by the knot2
<jdong> right
<jdong> just checking
<jdong> knot 2 worry... I'll wait :)
* seaLne hopes jdong has a sudden long and painfull death :P
<jdong> seaLne: don't worry, I already have a 9 month reactive arthritis sentence
<jdong> and it sucks
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> heh "sudden" and "long"
<seaLne> the only thing worse than spam is spammers who don't know how to use their scripts
<imbrandon> hahaha keep getting "%name blah blah blah" subjects ?
<seaLne> yeah
<imbrandon> gotta love it
<seaLne> or more recntly:
<seaLne> Hi, friend!
<seaLne> Error on ///
<seaLne> New line
<imbrandon> hahaha
<jdong> sweet, monodevelop's gui designer works in edgy :)
<imbrandon> it has for a while now hasent it ?
<jdong> imbrandon: the dapper monodevelop didn't work for me :-/
<jdong> I couldn't get the gui designer to appear
<jdong> and monodevelop was damn impossible to backport
<jdong> even after bending every rule for personal gain :)
<imbrandon> the gui thing dient eve work upstream right untill after edgy
<jdong> I see
<imbrandon> 0.10 -something
<jdong> the only thing monodevelop needs is to show a tooltip for function calls
<imbrandon> and even then it still stucks as its gtk only no qt
<jdong> like now, it shows a tooltip in the autocomplete box, but disappears after opening the (
<jdong> qt-gtk keeps me happy
<jdong> monodevelop has brought no-brainer gui designing to linux
<imbrandon> for looks not functionality ;)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> whatever
<imbrandon> jdong you must have never tried qt-designer or kylix ;)
<jdong> no, I haven't
<imbrandon> kylix has been no brainer for ages
<imbrandon> ahh and gambas too
<jdong> but qt has never really attracted me due to lack of cross platform
<jdong> until qt4
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> WHAT !
<jdong> I'm not buying a qt3/windows license :)
<imbrandon> qt has always worked on windows and mac
<jdong> qt3 under windows?
<imbrandon> yes , the gpl version
<jdong> there's a gpl'd qt3 for windows?
<jdong> that doesn't need cygwin/X?
<imbrandon> its the same one for linux, just compile it with gcc 
<imbrandon> no X needed
* jdong stands corrected
<imbrandon> cygwin if you use cygwins gcc or if you use minw no
<jdong> still, mono is cool :P
<imbrandon> mingw32
<Riddell> qt3 needs cygwin on windows
<imbrandon> cant you compile it with mingw32 now ?
<imbrandon> still gambas and kylix ( vb6 and delphi ) both are no brainer linux gui tools too ;)
<imbrandon> and qt-designer somewhat ;)
<seaLne> alternate 20060831.2 just installed fine for me
<jjesse> live cd works great :)
<seaLne> err apart from X stobing white lines at me , not good
<seaLne> strobing
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> is the knot freeze ended ?
<Tonio_> just for information
<jdong> Tonio_: I'm knot2 sure.... :)
<Lure> Tonio_: /topic in #ubuntu-devel still talks about freeze
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll wait
<Tonio_> not a problem
<Tonio_> just that I will not have a lot of free time this we and I have a few uploads to perform :)
<Tonio_> I just left paris definitly
<Tonio_> looks strange
<imbrandon> where are the knot2 test images ? i'll grab a ppc one and test it
<jdong> imbrandon: from what I understand Riddell is pretty happy with these: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060831/
<jjesse> the download is slow :(
<jjesse> only 35.1 kb/sec
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> that's a problem on your end then
* jdong went at 550KB/s
<jjesse> hmm work here has a ds3 connected to the internet non throttled
<imbrandon> mines hovering about 200kb
<imbrandon> well make that 100
<imbrandon> lol
<derekS> jjesse: how many people share it
<imbrandon> still not too bad, i'll have it in less than an hour
<Lure> mine is going at 110KB/s (on 1Mbit)
<imbrandon> yea i'm getting about that on a 8Mbit
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> oh jesus
<crimsun> awesome, my 3.3 KB/s owns.
<imbrandon> hehe
<jdong|coreduo> that's it, I'm dist-upgrading my core duo
<fdoving> imbrandon: i have the ppc iso on a site that should be abit faster than cdimage. if you want.
<imbrandon> fdoving: i have it over half done now
<imbrandon> no biggie ;)
* _Sime just greatly simplified / improved the gamma tab in displayconfig.
<Riddell> cdimage does vary quite a lot
<Riddell> _Sime: screenshot screenshot!
<_Sime> Riddell: you've got the svn, just svn up and run displayconfig.py
<imbrandon> Riddell: i got all the amarok patches working perfect but the mtp one, i cant get it to apply for the life of me
<imbrandon> Riddell: can i shoot you a debdiff and you poke it, i'm sure its simple but its frekin killin me the last 30 minutes
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> k one sec
<_Sime> i'm too lazy to do a screenshot
<imbrandon> lol
<derekS> i hate this xdmcp bug!
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/amarok.debdiff
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/gamma.png
<imbrandon> Riddell: all apply and work but the frekin mtp one
<Riddell> imbrandon: it is an extra level above the others
<imbrandon> huh ?
<imbrandon> no its in amarok/src/.....
<imbrandon> Riddell: amarok/src/mediadevice/mtp/mtpmediadevice.cpp is the file
<imbrandon> after its unpacked
<imbrandon> Riddell: also i have the "fixed" konversation ready to upload also , and its been approved , all we're waiting on now is sho to get the urls fixed on the website so its "official" , he dosent want us to upload before the website is changed
<imbrandon> so in a few minutes that will be ready to go
<imbrandon> s/go/upload
<jdong> hmm, where's the guidance powermanager?
<jdong> I dist-upgraded and ended up with no battery applet of any kind
<Riddell> jdong: in kde-guidance
<jdong> bug :)
<jdong> Riddell: no battery = python exception
<jdong> I got a buggy laptop here whose ACPI does not report any batteries :)
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> jdong: please report a bug with a backtrace, I will look at it early next week
<jdong> Riddell: will do
<imbrandon> woot ppc iso done, time to install it on the ibook
<imbrandon> Riddell: figure out my faulty patch heheh ?
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> bbiab mt dew run
<Riddell> imbrandon: hmm, no, working on it
<imbrandon> okies , was just curious , bbiab
<imbrandon> oh jez i hate when i do that
* imbrandon ejected the cdrom on the colo box ~1000 miles away
<imbrandon> whoops
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> eject will sometimes bring her back
<imbrandon> nah iots not realy a big deal other than it probably startled the hell out of the security guard watching the room
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> i used to make the computers beep at at&t when the guards roamed
<nixternal> i never did the eject one though..that would have been good..however all our stuff was caged, so he would have heard it hit the door
<imbrandon> wow Riddell we have 40+ mb free on the cd ? thats great
* imbrandon wonders when pitti will approve ipodslave
<fdoving> include partimage if it's not there yet.
<fdoving> :)
<Beineri> games ;-)
<imbrandon> do we have to add that to the seed or something Riddell for it to be noticed, the wiki says something about it
<imbrandon> but its not totaly clear to me
<imbrandon> heya Beineri
<imbrandon> hows kickstart going ? in svn yet LOL
* imbrandon ducks
* Beineri wonders what imbrandon is talking about...
<imbrandon> i'm probably mixing you up with someone else
<Beineri> imbrandon: it's true that you're not good with names
<imbrandon> anyhow Riddell konversation 1.0 is official now , ready to upload ? hehe i got a url 
<imbrandon> Beineri:  ;)
<imbrandon> or other main sponsor arround ...... *looks*
* gnomefreak waits for link to deb :)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: for konversation 1.0 ?
<gnomefreak> yeah 
<exobuzz> hi
<gnomefreak> is it going in edgy?
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: if you have my nightly repo it will be synced in a second for dapper, and as soon as Riddell uploaded it it will be in edgy
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<exobuzz> what will. (I'm nosey) ? :)
<gnomefreak> exobuzz: lol konvo 1.0
* exobuzz checks what that is
<imbrandon> exobuzz: the kubuntu irc client
<gnomefreak> exobuzz: konversation 1.0 irc chat client shipped with kde
<exobuzz> aaah konversation
<exobuzz> which would be what im using :-)
<exobuzz> we like.
<kwwii_> where does one find knot2 ppc cd's?
<Lure> kwwii_: I think this will be it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060831/
<imbrandon> hehe kwwii_ i just downloaded it , was finishing kastroids on osx before i installed ;)
<exobuzz> asteroids game ? :)
<imbrandon> crimsun: you still about ?
<imbrandon> exobuzz: yes
<imbrandon> crimsun: never mind
<exobuzz> great game..  also minesweeper ont eh vectrex..
<exobuzz> vectrex is the best console ever :)
<exobuzz> aaw. kasteroids isnt wireframe... thats no good :)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: thanks :-)
<kwwii_> erm, screw you
<kwwii_> Lure: thanks :-)
<imbrandon> heh Lure gave ya the url LOL
<imbrandon> haha
<kwwii_> :p
<Lure> lol
<imbrandon> woot , when does ftp.debian.org process uploads ? isnt it once a day ?
<imbrandon> vs once an hour like us ?
<kwwii_> hrm, I had problems installing dapper with the GUI installer on my test ppc...hope it works this time
<imbrandon> me too , the alternate is much better for the ppc 
<imbrandon> maybe this will be ok
* imbrandon wipes his SuSE factory install to make room
<crimsun> imbrandon: yes, once daily.
<imbrandon> cool crimsun do you happen to know what time ?
<crimsun> imbrandon: and uploads are processed every 5 minutes for us.
<crimsun> err, well if you're going to use that terminology...
<imbrandon> curious becouse my upload got accepted by the archive a few minutes agao and as soon as its on p.d.o i can sync
<crimsun> to clarify, yes, dinstall runs once daily for Debian (either 2:10 PM EDT or 3:10 PM EDT, don't recall which); publisher runs at :03 and :33 for Ubuntu
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<crimsun> imbrandon: it's actually syncable from incoming if you're frothing at the mouth.
<imbrandon> heh well i just got the email a few hours ago
<imbrandon> been waiting on it ;)
<crimsun> a few hours ago implies before dinstall ran.
<crimsun> in which case it's syncable now.
<imbrandon> Today 07:34 / 7:34 am
<imbrandon> ^^ CDT
<crimsun> you're referring to the ACCEPT, correct?
<imbrandon> Accepted:
<imbrandon> apt-mirror_0.4.4-3.diff.gz
<imbrandon>  to pool/main/a/apt-mirror/apt-mirror_0.4.4-3.diff.gz
<imbrandon> apt-mirror_0.4.4-3.dsc
<imbrandon>  to pool/main/a/apt-mirror/apt-mirror_0.4.4-3.dsc
<imbrandon> etc etc etc
<crimsun> yes, that's syncable now.
<imbrandon> sweet
<imbrandon> ok cool
<imbrandon> how come its not on p.d.o yet ?
<crimsun> pdo's cron is slower.
<imbrandon> ahh
<crimsun> slower meaning executed less frequently.
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> but it should bee in the pool on ftp.d.o correct ?
<imbrandon> s/bee/be
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> crimsun: can we upload yet ? from the freeze ?
<imbrandon> ( main )
<crimsun> not unless knot 2 has been released. At least the topic in -devel hasn't been changed.
<imbrandon> k
* imbrandon waits 
<imbrandon> crimsun:  where is the incoming pool
<imbrandon> i just see a REPORT file
<imbrandon> and its not in the main pool
<crimsun> imbrandon: similar structure. There's a non-public pool that the main public-facing pool rsyncs from.
<imbrandon> ahh ok so i cant get to it publicly atm then
<imbrandon> correct ?
<crimsun> aka "limbo"
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> and that rsync isnt untill tomarrow again ?
<crimsun> do you mean the next dinstall?
<crimsun> that's tomorrow, correct
<imbrandon> umm i guess, its in the incomming report
<imbrandon> but not in the main pool
<crimsun> the syncing for mirrors should be complete in a few hours
<imbrandon> wow debian is complicated
<imbrandon> heh
<crimsun> not really.
<crimsun> it's similar in Ubuntu.
<imbrandon> yea, i guess i'm just not used to waiting a whole day
<crimsun> spoiled dev. ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-01
<seaLne> dapper to edgy is very unsmooth today
<seaLne> decide to upgrade work lappy
<seaLne> Preparing to replace koffice-libs 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (using .../koffice-libs_1%3a1.5.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<seaLne> Unpacking replacement koffice-libs ...
<seaLne> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-libs_1%3a1.5.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<seaLne>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/krossrunner', which is also in package koshell
<seaLne> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<seaLne> bad i now have a completly useless machine
<imbrandon> try removing koffice and reinstalling it when done
* gnomefreak always uses a bad command to fix that error :(
<imbrandon> heya danimo
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> imbrandon: kickoff is on svn. if you are brave enough... :)
<imbrandon> WOW 
<danimo> s/on/in/
<imbrandon> yes i've been waiting
<danimo> insanekane: it's in a working branch
<danimo> err
<imbrandon> got a svn url ?
<danimo> imbrandon: ^^^
<danimo> imbrandon: and it adds dependencies
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> on ?
<imbrandon> yea i've just finished up my amarok and konversation so its perfect timing
<danimo> svn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/work/suse_kickoff
<imbrandon> spcial since i have to patch kdebase and kdelibs anyhow hehehe
<danimo> imbrandon: warning: it's a complete kdebase branch
<danimo> imbrandon: you only need parts of it
<imbrandon> cool
<danimo> i.e. kicker/ and kcontrol/kicker
<imbrandon> danimo:  you rock man
<danimo> imbrandon: but you need to fiddel out that yourself :)
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> heh i was just grabbing the factoryt iso and was gonna see if there was an rpm yet
<imbrandon> lol
<danimo> imbrandon: just do me a favour and tell me when you have something working. and don't advertize it as end-user packages, please
<danimo> imbrandon: this is still very beta
<imbrandon> i wont 
<imbrandon> and i will
<imbrandon> err reverse that
<danimo> imbrandon: plus it would be unfair to steal the show of the novell guys who put it in svn to just to let everyone work on it
<imbrandon> yay now i have to keep up with FOUR kdebase dirs
<danimo> imbrandon: (they don't have public packages even for suse afaik)
<danimo> imbrandon: not sure though
<imbrandon> danimo: yea they said they won untill the 7th
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: 7th?
<danimo> imbrandon: what date is that?
<imbrandon> the alpha 4 release
<danimo> imbrandon: what are the other dirs?
<danimo> imbrandon: of 10.2? ah
<imbrandon> kdebase sime , kdebase edgy , kdebase osx , and now kdebase kickstart
<danimo> sime?
<imbrandon> err kickoff
<imbrandon> _Sime's been working on some patches as of late
<allee> danimo: sime == Simon I guess
<danimo> hehe, everyone is miscalling it kickstart at some point
<allee> danimo: hi
<imbrandon> fixcing some media:/ stuff
<danimo> ah
<danimo> hi allee!
<allee> imbrandon: I call it the biggest user visible change in 3.* series 
<imbrandon> yea
<danimo> allee: kickoff won't be part of any official 3.x release for that reason
<danimo> distro's are free to add it of course
* allee remember that kubuntu wanted to stay are close to kde as possible.  Looks like sticking with media: was impossible
<allee> danimo: err, I meant Simons chagnes not kickstart ;)
<imbrandon> allee when was that said ? i think the purple and simes patches kinda throw that out
<imbrandon> i wouldent like a default kde , if i wanted that i coudl use debian unstable hehe
<allee> imbrandon: well, graphics does not count here.
<imbrandon> sides this is edgy ;)
<imbrandon> danimo: btw konversation 1.0 final is uploaded to my repos 
<imbrandon> i have to wait for edgy becouse of the freezy for knot2
<allee> imbrandon: well linux tag in Wiesbaden, it was talked about to make kubuntu sort of reference distro for kde.  So combining applicatins is okay and changing graphics style too.  Code changes where planed to feed back in coordination with KDE.
<danimo> nice
<imbrandon> sure and i think thats happening for the most part
<allee> imbrandon: but media:/ changes don't fit 3.5.* cylce rules.  but are necessary nevertheless
<imbrandon> kind of a testbed
<danimo> imbrandon: when do you think you'll be able to build kickoff packages?
<allee> danimo: you were with us.  Did I explain correctly?
<imbrandon> danimo: i'm checking out svn right now 
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> allee: let me read, sec
<imbrandon> err danimo i dont think thats the whole branch
<danimo> allee: I don't see the problem with media?
<danimo> imbrandon: what's the whole branch?
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/156697
<imbrandon> danimo: ^
<allee> imbrandon: when you look at the kubunt screenshot and a plain unstream screenshot.  You still see that it's the same KDE 
<imbrandon> allee and thats BAD imho
<imbrandon> very bad
<allee> danimo: imbrandon no
<danimo> imbrandon: well, you checked out with -N
<allee> If we get good stuff, we should push back and not divert more and more
<danimo> imbrandon: why exactly is the result surprising?
<imbrandon> allee look at ubuntu screen shot and a gnome upstream sceenshot
<imbrandon> ugh danimo dident notice, forced habbit
* danimo tends to agree with allee
<danimo> everything that can be fed back should be fed back
<imbrandon> ohh yea i totaly agree with that
<imbrandon> as far as sending back 
<danimo> and if it's only for a reduced patchset
<danimo> so what is the problem?
<imbrandon> [17:51]  <allee> imbrandon: when you look at the kubunt screenshot and a plain unstream screenshot.  You still see that it's the same KDE  << thats
<imbrandon> that is very wrong imho
<allee> no problem.  Just that we can push back in this case ;)
<imbrandon> yea ;)
<imbrandon> push back is good ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: well, I think it's not a problem that kubuntu does not deliver a vanilla KDE
<sebas> In fact changing KDE is just fine, there won't change things anymore upstream, so it's even easy to keep local patches working
<sebas> And trying stuff for KDE4 would be another reason why KDE wants Kubuntu to be more progressive, Sime's media:/ stuff is quite a good example.
<imbrandon> danimo: i agree
<danimo> sebas: well, we still do accept a lot the kind of patches that kubuntu includes in its patches
<danimo> sebas: maybe in a more generic form
<sebas> danimo: Yeah, but it's still kinda frozen.
<sebas> So kickoff, it won't be.
<danimo> sebas: yeah, sure
<imbrandon> yea i think we're all on the same page here just saying it diffrent
<allee> sebas: I completely agree!
<danimo> imbrandon: I was about to say :)
<sebas> OTOH, for Kubuntu it would be boring not to change stuff in KDE :>
<allee> sebas: of course.
<sebas> Especially since distro integration has room for improvement, good examples are adept and the guidance modules *cough*
* allee likes media changes a lot.
* sebas too.
<danimo> what exact changes do they include?
<imbrandon> allee yea me too , i need to get _Sime latest patches uploaded
<sebas> I've briefly seen it on Sime's machine, last saturday.
<danimo> sebas: btw: no suspend2 in edgy still?
<sebas> He lives quite close to my place.
<danimo> sebas: I am fed up with swsusp in edgy at this poin
<allee> if other distros are not crazy they will adapt to soon.  the only upstream is a fork.  heheh
<danimo> sebas: it's worse than in dapper
<sebas> danimo: Didn't follow that, and I'm not living on the Edgy
<danimo> ah
<imbrandon> danimo: basicly takes system:/ and media:/ away and intergrates it into / and /media , plus a slew of other things
<allee> s/adapt/use Simon patches/
<danimo> imbrandon: well, system:/ and media:/ are not strictly bad things
<sebas> danimo: What is actually worse?
<imbrandon> danimo: you should read the wiki / blog post on it 
<danimo> sebas: the system now only resumes in about less than 10% of all cases
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, because it was never properly integrated
<sebas> Ouch.
<allee> danimo: afaik with repect to suspend ubuntu will stick with vanila kernel
<sebas> Since FrosCon, suspend only rarely fails on me.
<danimo> allee: annoys me...
<sebas> I think I'm still running the kernel I rolled there :>
<sebas> allee: Ah, where did you hear that?
<danimo> imbrandon: like people complain about system:/ not working with their apps. in fact, a drag object now includes media:/ as well as the normal filesystem url
<imbrandon> only for kde apps though
<sebas> I demoed suspend2 to BenC at the UDS in Paris, and he seemed quite impressed by both, features and intrusiveness of patches.
<danimo> imbrandon: nope
<danimo> imbrandon: the point is to support non-kde-apps, too
<danimo> imbrandon: say you drag a media url
<allee> sebas:that what I remeber from eith #ubuntu-kernel of #ubuntu-meeting.  This is at least some month old info. maybe things changed but I doubt it.
<imbrandon> yea but people still see that in the address bar ( the url media:/ blah
<imbrandon> )
<danimo> imbrandon: right, which is not a bad thing in kde apps
<sebas> allee: Ow, could well be. As I said, I didn't follow after that, and I didn't see Ben asking lots of questions or sending patches to the suspend2 list.
<imbrandon> sure it is
<danimo> imbrandon: why?
<imbrandon> danimo: if only kde apps use that and in a homogiouns enviroment like 99.9% of env out therre it confuses the new user
* sebas finde home:/ an utterly broken concept.
<danimo> yes, it is
<danimo> but
<danimo> well, what the hell
<imbrandon> hehe
<sebas> The only good thing about home:/ is that hardly anyone knows it's there.
<imbrandon> danimo: check out the wiki
<danimo> I could explain how non-kde-apps are broken for not accepting the alternative URL
<danimo> but that won't help
<imbrandon> not really ;)
<danimo> it's really sad though
<imbrandon> becouse it dosent help the end user 
<danimo> right
<danimo> imbrandon: that's why I just dismissed my argument :)
<imbrandon> danimo: i tend to agree but this is a nice solution to have the functionality and the proper url useage
* sebas points at imbrandon and nods.
<imbrandon> danimo: btw judging from the rest of my build success today lol it will be about ~4 hours for debs
<imbrandon> ( the kickoff )
<imbrandon> my comp has been bogged down with 3 to 5 pbuilders running all day
<imbrandon> ;)
<sebas> And now think of all those Gentoo users, laid back and smile.
<imbrandon> lol
<danimo> imbrandon: I'll have to go to bed now, can you drop me a mail?
* sebas considers funrolllooping himself into bed.
<danimo> imbrandon: with the url
<imbrandon> danimo: sure thing
<danimo> imbrandon: danimo@kde.org
<imbrandon> kk
<danimo> imbrandon: cool stuff, cu
<sebas> (And no, I'm not at danimo's :P)
<danimo> sebas: not at this time ;)
<sebas> Indeed, not this time.
<imbrandon> hahahah sebas i was just goonna ask
<danimo> sebas: btw: froscon 07 planning kicks off next week
<sebas> You dare. :P
* sebas might add some if hostname == "voyager": breakStuff() in guidance.
<imbrandon> hahahaha
* imbrandon echo "sebas" >> /etc/hostname 
<danimo> imbrandon: btw: the initial import of kickoff says: 'WARNING: it's crashing here and there if $USER != "dirk"'
<danimo> :)
<imbrandon> LOL
<danimo> imbrandon: but I think it shouldn't be too bad at this point :)
<sebas> imbrandon: I did something like that two weeks ago, then I wasn't able to sudo anymore.
<imbrandon> probably not bim said its been beta tested internaly for some weeks
<sebas> It was a >, rather than a >> though.
<imbrandon> sebas: yea you have to change it in etc/hosts too 
<danimo> ok guys, gnite
<imbrandon> gnight danimo
<allee> nite danimo 
<sebas> imbrandon: Aye, I figured that the "hostname" program would do that for me.
<sebas> Anyways, sleep()
<imbrandon> hehe gnight
<kwwii_> well, so much for installing knot2
<kwwii_> would have been nice to test things now and again
<imbrandon> what went wrong? it installed here 
<imbrandon> ( on the ibook ) 
<imbrandon> i just cant get network lol
<kwwii_>  it does not boot all the way throgh
<imbrandon> ahh bummer
<kwwii_> it simply reverts to a command line after bitching about not mounting hdc....the machine had the same problem last time and only a text install worked
<derekS> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> ping
<imbrandon> err pong
<derekS> hehe
<derekS> question for you
<derekS> yesterday when we were talking
* imbrandon runs
<derekS> you said you have your email fwd to gmail and you just dl with fetchmail and run your own imap server?
<imbrandon> .....
<imbrandon> thats correct
<imbrandon> heya apokryphos
<derekS> i am considering doing that because my isps email is sucking (dh).... do you use gmail hosted or regular?
<imbrandon> what do you mean ?
<imbrandon> gmail hosted ?
<apokryphos> imbrandon:  hi, how's it going?
<derekS> where you use your own domain?
<imbrandon> great ;)
<imbrandon> derekS: i have a few domains but none are gmail hosted
<imbrandon> all my pop email i set to forward to a normal gmail account ( blholtsclaw@gmail.com )
<imbrandon> and fetchmail from that
<imbrandon> onto my imap server
<imbrandon> then i get my mail that way , and sed out through my isp's smtp
<imbrandon> send*
<derekS> imbrandon: that was going to be my question... which isp you send out via
<derekS> err
<derekS> which computer
<imbrandon> what ever one i'm running the client on
<imbrandon> it sends via smtp-server.kc.rr.com
<imbrandon> ( my isp )
<derekS> what i am considering doing is pulling dreamhost as my email server... giving it to google.... then using fetchmail to dl it, then have them all use google hosted smtp server
<imbrandon> most of my domains are on DH
<imbrandon> just goto the email screen on the cp
<imbrandon> and forward the email addresses to a gmail account
<imbrandon> thats all i do
<imbrandon> real simeple, and easy to change should i hate gmail later
<imbrandon> ;)
<derekS> imbrandon: why not just pull the hosting from them temporarily?
<derekS> err for the time being
<imbrandon> derekS: becouse changes then take 24+ hours
<imbrandon> sometimes longer for dns to propigate
<derekS> hmmm ok
<imbrandon> there is no downside either ;)
<imbrandon> i can change it at a whim and on a per user basis
<derekS> the one thing i am worried about is my imap server on my home connection being slow :(
<imbrandon> well 99% of the time i'm on the same lan so its no biggie to me
<imbrandon> and when i'm not its just email ;)
<derekS> see... my pda phone needs some loving :)
<derekS> ohh and i somewhat fixed my xdmcp bug
<derekS> i disabled ipv6 and it binds to udp instead of udp6.... luckily i don't need ipv6 yet.
<jdong|coreduo> derekS: umm, that's not called a fix... that's a workaround :)
<derekS> jdong|coreduo: haha yeah
<derekS> now if only the xdmcp actually worked :)
<jdong|coreduo> derekS: ack, find yourself some freenx debs and call it a day :P
<imbrandon> heh yea nx is much easier and faster
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong|coreduo> nx rocks
<imbrandon> seveeas has them in his repos
<derekS> haha
<jdong|coreduo> and more secure, too
<imbrandon> but fwiw xdmcp works fine here
<derekS> imbrandon: i think its a problem with my setup now
<jdong|coreduo> heh my dist-upgrade is still going
<derekS> AUDIT: Thu Aug 31 19:59:58 2006: 7234 Xnest: client 1 rejected from IP 192.168.0.5 Auth name: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ID: -1
<derekS> googloing
* jdong|coreduo thinks derekS has a configuration problem on his end :)
<derekS> jdong|coreduo: definitely
<derekS> hmm, (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension on this X server
<derekS> which server is *THIS*
<gnomefreak> sounds like the error i got with nvidia and new xorg
<crimsun> that should be pretty intuitive unless you're running multiple X servers
<derekS> gnomefreak: i am running the xserver via the network :)
<gnomefreak> derekS: if your using xgl install server-xgl
<gnomefreak> ah
<derekS> crimsun: i am running it by X -query [another machines ip]  :1
<crimsun> so look at the head number you just specified.
<derekS> gnomefreak: not using xgl... or composite (to my knowledge)
<gnomefreak> i saw
<derekS> crimsun: head number? i looked at the xorg logs for that head and got that error
<crimsun> derekS: maybe I missed something, but why are you asking for the "this" reference, then?
<derekS> i am not sure whether *this* is the remote machine or this one
<crimsun> the X server is running on :1.
<derekS> crimsun: thats the remote
<derekS> so i loging via ssh to that machine, comment out Load GLX.... restart everything.... still get that
<crimsun> of course, that's would be indirect rendering.
<crimsun> what's unclear about that?
<derekS> crimsun: i am not 100% familiar with this stuff
<derekS> indirect rendering?
<gnomefreak> did anyone notice kubuntu automaticlly puts a grub image in /boot/grub/menu.lst. wouldnt be too bad but it doesnt work its not using the right partition
<crimsun> "meaning it fails if /boot is not on the same partition as /"?
<crimsun> or /usr, rather, not /
<gnomefreak> it was (,0) as the boot partition. you get  a black screen press any key it couldnt find boot or something like that
<gnomefreak> its been like that since i re-installed last week i finally got around to it just now
<Hobbsee> morning all
* Jucato silently greets Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)  you can talk here you know, we're not scary
* Jucato says "hehehe!"
<Hobbsee> oh no!  this could be the init-crack stuff!
<Hobbsee>   bluez-cups bluez-utils console-tools initscripts konversation
<Hobbsee>   libconsole libsensors3 libvolumeid0 sysv-rc sysvinit udev volumeid
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> that's just Scott splitting stuff out in preparation for upstrat.
<crimsun> upstart, too.
<Hobbsee> oh right
<ryanakca> crimsun: any idea as to when that python will be fixed? Or who I can poke to offer help (however feeble it is)?
<crimsun> ryanakca: which python?
<crimsun> the python2.3 one?
<crimsun> doko knows
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: drat.
<ryanakca> yes, the uninstallable one
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ignore my email.  :P
* Hobbsee should correct her filters.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: done many hours ago ;)
<imbrandon> i told you i was on the list days ago heh
<imbrandon> Riddell:  has my diff all ready to upload once the freeze is over , along with konversation ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm barely awake :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i just got woken up and told to move my car.
* imbrandon is playing with the new suse menu
<Hobbsee> ooh, fun :)
<Hobbsee> screenshot?
<imbrandon> its not done compiling yet
* Jucato whoa... jealous...
<imbrandon> it just got put into svn a few hours ago
<imbrandon> voyager has 3 instances of kdebase and kdelibs going ;)
<imbrandon> 6 pbuilders, its busy for a bit
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right.  fair enough
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so i should examine ppracer locally
<imbrandon> heh probably
<ryanakca> ooh... suse menu... is that the one everybody was oohing at a week ago?
<imbrandon> you wouldent likely get many cpu cycles on voyager or enterprise atm
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yea it just hit kde svn
<ryanakca> sweet
* Hobbsee hits "i want all bugmail" on a few more packages
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: lol... hadn't I allready taught you that was a bad idea a couple weeks back? flooding your inbox? :D
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: heh.
<imbrandon> nah she just forwards it to me ~12 hours late ;)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: that's a side effect of being subscribed to bugmail from kubuntu-meta/kdebase/kdelibs
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what do you think happens everytime sync requests get done
<Hobbsee> my inbox suddenly doubles by 2x# of sync requests filled
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: SPAM! ?
* Jucato noticed -devel suddenly burst into life when Hobbsee arrived...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's less dead than it used to be :)
<Hobbsee> makes it much more interesting
<Hobbsee> when i started lurking in here, any sign of life would send people into shock :P
<imbrandon> ok i'm off for a while, Hobbsee you more than welcome to try voyager but i dooubt its worth anything, looks like smoke is comming from it as it churns suse code
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i dont get too much of that - gmail does a nice job of filtering
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: haha, right.
* Jucato waves goodbye to imbrandon
* Hobbsee watches as it blows up
<imbrandon> heh i hope not i havent backed it up in a week
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon needs to turn that cronjob back on
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee is afk for a bit
* Jucato also goes AFK for a while
<ryanakca> and everybody disappears, and leaves me to decide on C++ or bed
* imbrandon turns on some shakira music and beds
* Jucato smiles
* imbrandon is listening to "Que Me Quedes Tu" by Shakira on Laundry Service [Amarok] 
<Hobbsee> again?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: c++
<Hobbsee> ooh, my next assignment might be otu by now
<imbrandon> thats the first song on the playlist ;)
* imbrandon is listening to "Underneath Your Clothes" by Shakira on Laundry Service [Amarok] 
<Hobbsee> anyone else play planetpenguin-racer here?
* imbrandon actualy beds for a few hours this time
<imbrandon> not me Hobbsee , UO only ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: UO?
* Jucato ultima online
<imbrandon> Ultima Online
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> hmmm..  this says it's an alpha
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss8.png
* ryanakca beds
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
* Jucato remembers that screenshot...
<Hobbsee> that under wine, or native, or what?
* Jucato sees his name in the background...
<imbrandon> wine
<imbrandon> heh i guess i could do one of actualy IN the game ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i think i might version this ppracer_0.4.9-alpha.orig.tar.gz or something
<Hobbsee> seeing as i want 0.5 to overwrite it, if it occurs
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss17.png   notice what my char is saying ;)
* Jucato says "um..."
* Jucato lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<imbrandon> ok now, bed ;)
<Hobbsee> that's a lot of channels
<imbrandon> haha thats my "normal" channels ;)
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato oops....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why oops?
* Jucato says "forgot to /me the lol"
<Jucato> hehehe! ok I'm gonna take the courage to ask...
<Jucato> imbrandon: what icon set are you using?
<imbrandon> oxygen
<Hobbsee> from svn?
<imbrandon> yea
<Jucato> whoa.... do they have a sort of beta? I'm really interested in that...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why are you /me 'ing anyway?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: unfortunately, we cant release edgy with it :(
<Jucato> lol.. tryng to be silent...
<Jucato> no, I mean, just for personal use?
<imbrandon> Jucato: not realy you can check it out of the public svn and build them
<Jucato> ok. thanks!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: we COULD as they are gpl but that wouldent be cool ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :P
<imbrandon> Jucato: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss18.png <-- thats the clean desktop with the oxygen icons
<Jucato> *sob* they're so beautiful....
<Jucato> although the KDE logo probably deserves a change...
* imbrandon hugs his desktop
<Jucato> could I share a link that's unrelated to Kubuntu, but a bit related to Linux? it's for laughs...
<Jucato> nvm.... totally out of place here :-D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dont even try :P
<Hobbsee> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<Hobbsee> does 1.3.9 include the install mp3 script?
<Hobbsee> does someone, like tonio_, want to examine https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/57066 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57066 in kdebase "Choosing which grub item to boot into when restarting doesn't work" [Unknown,Confirmed]  
* rouzic esta ausente
<imbrandon> hahahaha zomg
<imbrandon> i just hit me
<imbrandon> and Riddell's asleep
* Hobbsee straight-jackets imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> no , i JUST realized what he ment by rose dies when he said that weeks ago
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee has stopped watching dr who
<imbrandon> but you havent seen it yet so /me shushes
<imbrandon> i just watched the last ep of the 2006 season
<Hobbsee> ahh...
* Hobbsee isnt really home neough to watch it
<imbrandon> torrents, put ktorrent to good use ;)
<imbrandon> 2006 season hasent even started to air in the US yet
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> foofy foofy
<imbrandon_> ...
<nixternal> ,,,<
<nixternal> thats what you get for drinking all the mt. dew..you are loosing your mind
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee drinks all the coke instead
* nixternal drinks dr. pepper and water and coffee and tea
<Hobbsee> wb imbrandon_ 
<serzholino> hi! are tehere debug pakage for qt3 in dapper?
<Hobbsee> !find qt3 dbg
<ubotu> Found: libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, python-qt3, python-qt3-doc, python2.4-qt3 (and 30 others)
<serzholino> cannot find it via #apt-cache search libqt3
<Hobbsee> serzholino: perhaps its' in teh appropriate -dev package.  or you need to rebuild it with debug symbols.  not sure
<serzholino> I'm having crash in qt with app, but peaple with other distros don't getting it
<serzholino> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<serzholino> !pastebin
<serzholino> http://pastebin.ca/156991
<serzholino> could it be some glibc issue?
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> imbrandon: howdy
<pavi> I wanna create a telugu distro
<pavi> I wanna create a localised distro based on  kubuntu  for telugu people
<Riddell> hi pavi 
<Riddell> who are telugu people?
<pavi> telugu is a official 
<pavi> language of hyderabad ,INDIA
<Riddell> pavi: well remastering the CD is not too hard
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<Riddell> http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<pavi> ohh 
<pavi> is it
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<pavi> not ubuntu 
<pavi> dude
<shining> which language does the livecd offer?
<pavi> I am a kubuntu guy
<Riddell> pavi: same thing when it comes to remastering the CD
<Riddell> shining: which live CD?
<Riddell> good morning Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee notes that this is a very interesting connection :P
<pavi> ok will check dude
<shining> Riddell: does it matter? any ubuntu or kubuntu desktop live cd if they are the same
<pavi> can it work as install cd
<Riddell> shining: they are not, and the language packs included vary with every release since it depends on how much free space we have
<Riddell> shining: of course it downloads the language pack on install if you have an internet connection and it is not on the CD
<pavi> ok
<shining> Riddell: maybe pavi wants something else though? I was just wondering if it was possible to do something globally, instead of having to remaster the CD for every language
<pavi> not globally atleast as of present 
<pavi> because
<pavi> swecha www.swecha,org is
<pavi> already there for ubuntu 
<pavi> I want kswecha for kubuntu
<pavi>  https://sourceforge.net/projects/kswecha/
<pavi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<pavi> its for ubuntu man
<pavi> what abt kubuntu???
<Lathiat> im sure similar applies should be able to figure it out?
<Lathiat> yeh just grab a kubuntu iso
<shining> hey, whatever.. I already found it odd to have ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/.. , now let's start doing each cd with each language, and we'll get an endless list of cd :) cool
<Lathiat> instead of the ubuntu iso
<pavi> I have lots of kubuntu cds
<shining> if it was up to me, I guess I would do one minimal cd with the install translated in every language, that lets you download install the desktop of your choice, so you could pick between ubuntu/kubuntu/whatever , and a dvd so you don't have to download during install
<shining> but isn't that already what other distrib do?
<allee> kmail is unacceptable unresponsible over /hangs for several seconds when loading mail via pop?  Only me?
<allee> s/pop?/pop3!/
<danimo> allee: pop3 is so 90
<danimo> 90s even
<shining> my provider is so 90s
<allee> danimo: heh, but with a dialup link :( it's good to have the mails stored localy.   I know dialup is 90th too, but some region in germany are forced to stay in the 90th :(
<hunger> Thanks for improving the looks of the new kde battery thing. And it even reports cpu frequency now!
<shining> what is it?
<danimo> for me, the mouse over popup is still oversized
<allee> damino: fwiw kmail responsiveness in the 90th nevertheless better.  Sounds buggy that an 8KB/s pop download 'freezes' kmail
<danimo> allee: are you using filters?
<allee> danimo: yes.  ~ 50.  their # has not changes considerabley lately.  AFAIR 3.5.3 was already bad, 3.5.4 made it worse to unusable.
<danimo> allee: odd
<allee> so look like it's only me.  Good. So just have to find what's borked here, no upstream involved ;)
<shining> allee: kmail doesn't exactly look bug free
<allee> shining: heh, never had real problems (never used d-imap ;)
<sebas> Is there an updated package for the "battery thing"?
<Riddell> sebas: not since the last one I gave you
<sebas> Ah, ok.
<Riddell> if knot 2 gets out today I can do one
<sebas> I was wondering since hunger obviously is using the new version.
<sebas> Ok :)
<sebas> Riddell: Don't forget to svn up anyway.
<sebas> displayconfig has seen some UI cleanup and bugfixes as well
<Riddell> it certainly does
<serzholino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22233
<serzholino> How can it crash? m_dataAsBinary isn't a pointer...
<Riddell> can anyone see the kubuntu logo on http://conference2006.kde.org/sponsors/ ?
<serzholino> I see in konq
<Riddell> serzholino: maybe the variable has not been initialised properly
<Riddell> serzholino: ok, thanks
<serzholino> the problem is that this class is used in about 10 plugins, and only in one there is such crash
<serzholino> and no one having linux/bsd is getting this, only i on kubuntu dapper at work and at home :(
<Riddell> kubuntu does use linux
<serzholino> i meant peaple with other distros not having sucha crash
<pavi> ya 
<pavi> shuttle worth was there naa
<serzholino> maybe some glibc issue?
<serzholino> are there any exports for glibc i can try?
<Hobbsee> bugger.  our amarok install mp3 script needs fixing again.
<Hobbsee> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133377
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133377 in general "install MP3 plugin : add a more precise error description" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping
* Hobbsee fishes around on imbrandon's hard drive and fixes the bug herself.
<Riddell> imbrandon: I did finally get the amarok patch to apply, I think it's some thing with the dos line endings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which one was this?
* Hobbsee wonders if she's about to send Riddell what he already has.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, i can just debdiff against imbrandon's current file, with the new one.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the patches from Mark K
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, yep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so you've already got that
* Hobbsee will just debdiff of imbrandon's latest :)
<Hobbsee> yay for full access to his hard drive
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we have an ETA on edgy freeze finishing?  i have fixes for both amarok and kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you should probably fix your dapper ones, too
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no idea, seems these ubuntu people are not as efficient as us kubuntu people
<Riddell> hopefully today
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha, right
<Riddell> imbrandon: how did knot 2 install go on ppc?
<Hobbsee> did it install on i386?
<Riddell> works everywhere for me
<Riddell> I just like a second report too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's the first of the month.  do you really want me shot that much?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's probably a sure-fire way to get one very dead Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want to grab my kdenetwork fix?
<Riddell> shot?
<Riddell> kdenetwork fixes are good
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes. those people called parents
<Riddell> oh, download limits
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jWuZw066.html
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, that's them!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's the reason why i couldnt do much dev stuff at the end of june.  or july.  whichever it iwas.
<Hobbsee> whenver all the syncs were
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I wonder if it would be better to depend on kopete-dev rather than removing the kopete dependency
<Riddell> dunnoo
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, kopete-dev is in a completely different package.  if you're wanting the kopete-dev packages, you're unlikely to figure out to look in kdenetwork-dev
<Hobbsee> *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, if you do, then you depend on kopete as well, which may not be what you want
<Hobbsee> but i see your piont
<ryanakca> back
<Hobbsee> hey ryanakca 
<ryanakca> oops... I see konversation 0.19+ still has that slash bug
<ryanakca> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> what / bug?
<ryanakca> When you go to a new channel, like click a tab for a channel other than the current one,
<ryanakca> and then you go to hit the numlock "/", you need to hit it twice before it appears in your text/type box
<ryanakca> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133236
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133236 in general "Slash needs to be hit twice before it appears." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<ryanakca> ooh... it is fixed
<marseillai> yop everybody
<Riddell> jings, someone else who says "yop"
<marseillai> how r u Riddell 
<marseillai> ?
<Riddell> I'm groovy, I'm almost through my e-mail backlog
<Lure> Riddell: will nixternal Knot2 page move to community page as did Ubuntu one?
<Lure> Riddell: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2
<Lure> Riddell: and thanks to nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Lure: community page?
<Lure> Riddell: there is wiki which is part of documentation: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/knot2
<Lure> Riddell: this is where it got moved
<Riddell> hmm I see
<Riddell> well ubuntu.com isn't suitable and it's too much hassle to put it on kubuntu.org (which isn't moin)
<Riddell> I'm happy with it on the wki
<Lure> probably right - at least it is blue (probably has to become purple with edgy release ;-))
<Lure> Riddell: maybe it would be good if Ubuntu page would at least link to Kubuntu page...
<Riddell> let me ask
<Riddell> then again they will both be in the release announcement
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm getting imbrandon's version FTBFS'ing.   i'll give you a debdiff though
<Hobbsee> it may be that i'm having to build it weirdly - building it from his directory
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/newamarok.debdiff
<Lure> Riddell: seen release annoncement and I think it is good
<Riddell> Lure: me too, really cool to have a kubuntu page for the release
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that'll be my first upload when the freeze is lifted :)
<Lure> Riddell: yes, nixternal rocks!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Lure> Riddell: I just do not know how he managed to make this screenshot with two K-menu's: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kmenu.png
<Lure> Riddell: I think he makes all screenshots in photoshop... ;-)
<Riddell> err, weird
<Hobbsee> um, koay?
<Hobbsee> *okay?
<Lure> Riddell: I think it is caused by one paste to many in photoshop ;-)
<gnomefreak> is it just me or has knot 2 been postponed (cant find it anywhere)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it's being released as we type
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hawkwind> Where is the download URL for it so that when it hits we can grab it ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu   should be the link that doesnt work
<gnomefreak> first link on page
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Thanks.  I wasn't sure if it would eventually work once it hits the mirrors
<gnomefreak> im thinking it will. its the way they used to do it have a dead link till ready to release
<Jucato> (taking the courage to ask). excuse me, I got the Desktop CD ISO from the links Riddell gave the other day, I think it was daily-live/08312006. Will it be the same as Knot 2? or where there some bug fixes/changes that were included in between?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: no it was before the freeze iirc it might have a couple more updates
<Riddell> Jucato: desktop CD we're using for Knot 2 is 20060831
<gnomefreak> pretty much same
<Riddell> Jucato: but if the one you tried installed ok then you don't have a problem :)
<danimo> heya
<Jucato> thanks! I did update a while ago. so I guess I'm on Knot 2
<Riddell> yep
<Hawkwind> Jucato: How does the purple theme look ?
<gnomefreak> i love it
<gnomefreak> but i love purple :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'm getting used to it... my sister will love it (not that she uses Linux...)
<Hawkwind> Purple is my favorite color too so I think I'll like it too
<imbrandon_> re
<danimo> Riddell: konquerors startup pic misses a colored tile
<Jucato> I love blue... but since purple is kinda bluish... I feel I will learn to love it too :-D
<danimo> Riddell: known issue?
<Jucato> danimo: I was about to ask that, too...
<imbrandon_> Riddell: installe on ppc fine ( network issues but i always have those )
<danimo> heya imbrandon_
<imbrandon_> heya danimo 
<Jucato> It's the same with KDE Help Center
<gnomefreak> i did kind of like the solid purple backgound with the name of release in it
<danimo> imbrandon_: so how did compliation go?
<danimo> Jucato: yes, because it uses the same tiles :)
<Jucato> oh... :-D
<imbrandon_> danimo: ftb for now, i'll try again in a few
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: heya
<danimo> ftb?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: i wouldent use that amarok i have locacly
<imbrandon_> its not complete and wont build
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ah right.  i just debdiff'd against it - patch looks clean
<imbrandon_> its half way with some things i was doing personal
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<imbrandon_> heh well check it well to be sure
<danimo> imbrandon_: what's missing?
<imbrandon_> danimo: missing ?
<Jucato> danimo: ah yes... it seems kde-pim (Kontact, KMail, Akregator doesn't follow the new colors?
<danimo> imbrandon_: what does ftb mean?
<danimo> imbrandon_: it sounded like it didn't build
<imbrandon_> fail to build
<seaLne> fail to build
<danimo> imbrandon_: so why did it fail?
<toma> Riddell: ping
<danimo> imbrandon_: (as in: maybe I can give you a hint :)
<imbrandon_> danimo: i dunno i JUST woke up, heheh lemnme grab some mt dew and a smoke and i'll look
* Hawkwind Steals all of imbrandon_'s Mt. Dew and passes it to Hobbsee
<danimo> imbrandon_: mt dew and a cigarette to get going? uuuha
* Jucato begs Hobbsee if he can have some...
<Hawkwind> danimo: I have to have Arizona Peach Tea first thing to get going :)
<Hobbsee> heh.  i dont like mountain dew
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Just poor it down the drain then
<Jucato> imbrandon: this is what danimo was talking about: http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/screenshots/konqueror.png
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> no... please may I have even just a few cans?
<danimo> Hawkwind: how about the good old cup of tea?
<danimo> Jucato: yepp, that's it
<Hawkwind> danimo: I used to drink tea but now I drink Arizona peach tea as it's the best in the world IMO :)
<Jucato> it seems Kontact, KMail, and Akregator are the only ones not affected, since they're using the old blue backgrounds?
<danimo> Jucato: yes, they're still untheme
<danimo> d
<imbrandon> danimo: ping
<imbrandon> danimo: looks like it ftb on libkicker_core_la.all_cpp.lo , i'll grab the exact log in a moment, what are the new deps
<imbrandon> that you spoke of
<danimo> imbrandon: pong
<danimo> imbrandon: ah, --disable-final :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> two successful dist-upgrades to edgy :)
<jdong> woot
<danimo> imbrandon: enable final might not be tested yet
<imbrandon> danimo: heh kk
<Jucato> yay for jdong! :-D
<danimo> imbrandon: but lemme see the log
<danimo> imbrandon: did you install beagle?
<n8k99> imbrandon_: hey
<imbrandon> danimo: no
<jdong> a little fglrx snag, but no biggie :)
<danimo> imbrandon: you need it
<imbrandon> is it a dep-build-dep ?
<imbrandon> kk
<danimo> imbrandon: not sure the branch has a configure check yet
<danimo> imbrandon: but afaik it's mandatory
<imbrandon> looks like it dident
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, the  configure check is commented out :)
<imbrandon> hahah ;)
<imbrandon> np installing now, i'll add it to the build deps
<danimo> imbrandon: no it's not
<danimo> LIBBEAGLE_PACKAGES="libbeagle-0.0"
<danimo> LIBBEAGLE_VERSION="0.2.4"
<danimo> AC_MSG_CHECKING(for libbeagle-0.2.4 (at least $LIBBEAGLE_VERSION))
<danimo> imbrandon: so it might just compile without
<danimo> imbrandon: what does the log say?
<imbrandon> ahh yea it was failing on the beagle stuff
<imbrandon> just looked closer
<Jucato> jdong: was your fstab changed after the dist-upgrade? I made a fresh install of Edgy, and it seems that I have lots of UUID= instead of /dev. Is this normal in Knot 2?
<danimo> imbrandon: ok, so it seems the configure check is not perfect yet
<danimo> imbrandon: either it should bail out without beagle and doesn't, or it shouldn't and the code is not properly ifdef'ed
<jdong> Jucato: that is normal for edgy
<jdong> Jucato: edgy uses unique identifiers instead of hd/sd*
<jdong> Jucato: some stupid bioses like to jumble disk orders randomly
<jdong> *cough* ASUS *cough*
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> aaah. so this will be the norm all throughout edgy?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> your menu.lst has also changed to reflect that :)
<imbrandon> danimo: i started the build again , but here was the last bit of the log just fyi 
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/157284
<Jucato> oh... this will get a bit of getting used to...
* jdong defrags his xfs drive
<danimo> imbrandon: yeah, classical problem with configure
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: files that shouldn't be compiled are nevertheless
<danimo> imbrandon: but the resulting kicker search plugin can be put in a package of its own
<imbrandon> ok fixed up i /think/ and build started again
<imbrandon> danimo: guess we'll find out in ~30 minutes ;)
<n8k99> imbrandon_: got a sec for amarok 142?
<imbrandon> n8k99: wasup ?
<n8k99> imbrandon_: now when run on powerbook get a message that says it can not connect with the sqllite data
<danimo> imbrandon: cool!
<danimo> imbrandon: how are the resulting packages integrated? alternative to kicker?
<imbrandon> n8k99:  thats fixed with soem new patches that will be out sometimes today
<n8k99> imbrandon_: oh ok great
<imbrandon> danimo: will be yes
<danimo> imbrandon: fine
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<kwwii> hi imbrandon
<Riddell> danimo: don't you like the blue on purple? :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Jucato> heheh
<imbrandon> Riddell: will icecream work with pbuilder/debuild ?
<imbrandon> danimo: yea for the moment i'm just compiling / debianizing suse's kdebase/kickoff then if that works i'll just rip the kioff out and patch it into kdebase
<imbrandon> s/kdebase/our\ kdebase/
<imbrandon> as al alternative
<imbrandon> an*
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> woohoo knot 2 out officialy
<Jucato> yay!
<jdong> yeah
* jdong torrenting the ubuntu one
<imbrandon> Riddell: ready for the konversation upload ?
<jdong> nobody in the swarm though :P
<apachelogger> ohhhh
* apachelogger fires up ktorrent
* jdong expects to be filing bugs for the rest of the day :)
<apachelogger> my packages still aren't reviewed :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've not tried icecream with pbuilder, main problem would be knowing to run make -j5
* imbrandon sets mail from jdong > dev/null
<jdong> imbrandon: what did I do?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Riddell: Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/konversation/  ready to be uploaded to edgy ( now that freeze is off )
<danimo> Riddell: I'm not a big purple fan at all
<Jucato> ehehehe
<danimo> Riddell: might be fancy to the otherwise-linux-declining-girls maybe :)
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at danimo 
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> Hobbsee: that is, the group of girls that usually declines linux
<Hobbsee> true that
<danimo> Hobbsee: and you know that :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: the "girly girls" ;)
<Hobbsee> true - but they wont suddenly decide to use it based on colour
<Hobbsee> hah.  
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> girly girls?
* Hobbsee certainly isnt one of them
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: sure you are :P
<imbrandon> uht oh
<Hobbsee> hah
* imbrandon ducks
<danimo> apachelogger: someone's deperate, eh? :)
<danimo> desperate even
<Hobbsee> "girly girls arent on the internet"  - said by a male.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes they are, just attracted by the wrong sites
<imbrandon> teh Intarweb
<Hobbsee> ...
<danimo> Hobbsee: ?
<imbrandon> somebody should DDoS myspace
<Hobbsee> "you mean ubuntu just doesnt do it for them?"
<danimo> Hobbsee: no, I mean windows does it for them already
<apachelogger> danimo: bah :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: or turn all the backgrounds like mine.
<imbrandon> lol
<danimo> imbrandon: I haven't ever ever in my life turned my browser to myspace. tell me: did I miss something?
<Hobbsee> danimo: myspace is great !
<imbrandon> nothing at all 
<imbrandon> not a thing
<danimo> ok, now who of you is right?
<Hobbsee> danimo: http://myspace.com/creamier_oak
<imbrandon> danimo: think geocities in 1998 and then moderize it
* danimo clicks and hopes not to regret it
<imbrandon> modernize
* Jucato likes Multiply.com better...
* danimo secures hypemysite.com
<ryanakca> imbrandon: you have a script for building from svn? (I'm guessing that's what you use for your nightly konversation builds? )
<danimo> Hobbsee: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
* Jucato thinks danimo regretted clicking on the link...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: depends on the product, yea i have a autobuild setup for konversation svn
<Hobbsee> muhahahhahaa
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ouch, that hurts!
<imbrandon> ryanakca: its a homebrew type thing i have alot of automation scripts
<Jucato> rofl
<Hobbsee> muhahahahaha
* Hobbsee is now named "Evil Queen Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> "
* imbrandon decides to do something productive with the last days before feature freeze
<Jucato> Hobbsee: "Dark Empress" seems to be a more sinister name...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> Hobbsee: it... hurts... cannot... reach... mouse.. to... close... window... must... click... button... must... close... window... must... must....
* Hobbsee should so have included some javascript in there that disabled the close button.
<Hobbsee> and the address bar.
<danimo> Hobbsee: and put things to full screen, yeah
<Hobbsee> ooh, that too
* Hobbsee can be yet more evil!
<danimo> Hobbsee: 
<danimo> Hobbsee: I frigging implemented the java script windowing stuff in konq, you can't be more evil than me :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: (well, parts of it)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hah.  so YOU wrote all those bugs!   it was YOU!!!!
<danimo> Hobbsee: yupp, that's me. mr. buggy bug bug
<danimo> Hobbsee: can I go home now?
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: you can't be more evil than mr. buggy bug bug
<apachelogger> no way
* ryanakca is blind...
* Hobbsee locks up danimo in a small room and doesnt let him out until he's FIXED ALL THE KUBUNTU AND KDE BUGS!
* Hobbsee makes the walls be the colour of her background
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ahhh, so you're able to help KDE accessibility
* apachelogger notes Hobbsee's evil plan
* danimo gets blind and cannot fix any bugs anymore. hah!
<imbrandon> i say we make that the new default bg for kubuntu
<apachelogger> oh yes
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<apachelogger> *bouncing*
<ryanakca> apachelogger: erm... maybe
<ryanakca> YES!
<ryanakca> make all of the users blind
<apachelogger> uhhhhh
<apachelogger> ahhhhh
<danimo> talking of new defaults... how's the kickoff compile going, imbrandon?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: first you need to fix accesibility in KDE
<apachelogger> else they all move to ubuntu
<apachelogger> bad idea that is
<ryanakca> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> dunno, use the force
<ryanakca> well, set ubuntu's background to that, and we have a sane backgrou,d and were set
<imbrandon> danimo: still chugging away
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I don't even know what needs fixing
<apachelogger> everything
* danimo starts to pack for a visit to his family this weekend
<apachelogger> kmag is looking like shit
<ryanakca> one thing... probably known... konqueror is messed up
<apachelogger> having usability like my brain
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you mean it usually isnt?
<apachelogger> and is lagging performance than no other APP in kde
<ryanakca> well... more messed up than usual
<apachelogger> just the worst thing of all
<ryanakca> I like the blue and purple clash :)
<apachelogger> ktts still needs more support from KDE apps
<ryanakca> it's... clashy?
<apachelogger> accessibility is just sooooo bad in KDE
<Jucato> Hobbsee: this one (about Konqueror's color clash) http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/screenshots/konqueror.png
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ok, are you asking me to touch that nasty stuff called code when I'm only at chapter 2 of my C++ manual/book/tutorial?
<apachelogger> you're already at chapter 2?
<ryanakca> yes
<apachelogger> you don't have a lot todo, huh? :P
* ryanakca twiddles while he waits for apachelogger to come to his senses
* apachelogger stuck to page 25 for about half a year ^^
<ryanakca> apachelogger: nope... I don't work, and school only restarts on Tuesday
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> <-- doesn't have school either, still he is busy all day
<ryanakca> and I plan to take another bash at brainwashing my school's techie into switching to Kubuntu
<ryanakca> apachelogger: and at the moment pbuilder is running... so I'm twiddling
* apachelogger didn't work on server side last 3 months
<apachelogger> I'm wondering whether the server is still on ^^
<ryanakca> fun... anybody know what provides this? quick run of apt-cache provided nothing...
<ryanakca> configure: error: *** dc1394_control missing - please install dc1394_control development package ***
<allee> ryanakca: aptitude install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search dc1394_control
<ryanakca> ty
<allee> ryanakca: and if you workin on a pkgs, update build-dep accordingly to what you find ;)
<ryanakca> allee: yeah... I forgot to do that once... nightmare :)
<allee> heh :)
<Jucato> excuse me, is there some document or wiki page that explains about this new UUID thing? how to use it, what it means, why this is being done, etc?
<ryanakca> yeah, I'm wondering why my fstab got converted to "UUID=bbce14d6-e347-4aa5-80e5-985ae2406a71 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<Jucato> jdong said it's a new Edgy thing...
* ryanakca thinks the old one was simpler and easier to understand... 
<ryanakca> yeah, I was reading as the conversations went on
<ryanakca> but why switch
<Jucato> maybe this will be explained...soon?
<Lure> ryanakca: this is preparation for switch to libata (/dev/hdXX -> /dev/sdXX), but thsi will not happen for edgy
<Lure> ryanakca: switch to UUID just ensures that FS is mounted by ID instead of by device file that may change
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<ryanakca> oh yeah, because of those messed up bioses?
<ryanakca> ASUS ones iirc?
<allee> ryanakca: this way it does not depend on order where a device/controler is found
* Jucato is using ASUS... ehehehe
<ryanakca> lol
<Lure> ryanakca: or if you are docked or undocked on sum IBMs
* ryanakca has an IBM :)
<Jucato> how would this impact, um..., the "normal" users? do they begin to do "sudo mount UID /media"? 
<imbrandon> Jucato: no
<Jucato> Lure: so this won't be in the official release of Edgy?
<allee> Jucato: afaik it will
<imbrandon> yes it will and it dosent realy
<allee> Jucato: finding show stopper bugs is the only way to prevent it for edgy ;)
<Jucato> ah... I'm just imagining a lot of users might get a bit shocked when they see their fstab's...
<allee> Jucato: our target audiance does not know about /etc/fstab (and don't care)
<ryanakca> hmmm
<imbrandon> Jucato: see allee's comment 
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> I guess I'm not a target audiance :)
<Lure> ryanakca: it will be, just the switch to libata will not happen (deffered to edgy+1)
<ryanakca> kk
* Lure -> home, bbl
<ryanakca> kk,
<allee> ryanakca: you're the developer target audiance and expected to learn now to handle it ;)  giggle 
<Jucato> but, based on what I've observed in the forums and IRC, a lot of people are still asking about mounting partitions, specifically NTFS and FAT32
<Jucato> and the wiki pages we refer them to talk abut /dev...
<ryanakca> allee: lol
<allee> Jucato: well, one can still use /dev/whatever when one edits /etc/fstab
<Jucato> oh...
<allee> Jucato: and /dev/whatever names are above the UUID lines
<imbrandon> and can still be used
<Jucato> if it's a dist-upgrade, don't the /dev get changed?
<imbrandon> if new entries are made
<imbrandon> Jucato: no
<ryanakca> imbrandon: mind sending me that script you have for svn builds? I'm going to attempt packaging libinstrudeo
<Jucato> ah, I see. the bug report about it on Launchpad is old... so it must have been fixed?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: it woudent do you much good as its tied in with alot of other homebrewed scripts i use to manage my repo
<Jucato> allee: last question, if you don't mind?
<ryanakca> oh, kk, nevermind :)
<Jucato> will kde-guidance be updated so that it doesn't have two sets of entries for the partitions? Right now, it has regular entries for the /dev and another set for the UUID
<Jucato> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/screenshots/filesystems.png
<allee> Jucato: I'm sure the inconsistency will be removed, if for edgy already, also the devels know
<Jucato> allee: ah thanks! that's 2 Edqy questions down (and 1 more to go)
<Jucato> so you guys really don't bite after all :-D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we're just lulling you into a false sense of security
* Hobbsee eats Jucato 
<Jucato> dang! I almost was
<Jucato> noooh!!!
<Hobbsee> hehehehe :P
<Jucato> let me have some Mt. Dew first, please?
<shining> how weird. I thought the "cannot find parent item file:///home" was gone, but it's still there
<allee> Hobbsee will feel sick
<Jucato> ehehe....
<Hobbsee> allee: oh well.  head is already hurting, what's new?
<Jucato> I'm not the healthiest dish around...
<Hobbsee> heh
<danimo> imbrandon: two kickoff updates just came in btw in the last 2 hours
<danimo> imbrandon: minor impact, mostly ui improvements
<imbrandon> kk
<danimo> imbrandon: is your machine still compiling?
<danimo> what's that ugly uid stuff about?
<danimo> (talking about partitions)
<danimo> how is one supposed to remember those serial labels?
<imbrandon> danimo: yes
<imbrandon> danimo: i have two copies of kdebase compiling becosue i'm doing some updates for edgy proper too
<imbrandon> so its a bit slow
<imbrandon> danimo: you dont have to, fstab does it for you , /dev/blah is still useable ;)
<imbrandon> its just to make a transition later easy
<danimo> imbrandon: what's the deal then?
<danimo> imbrandon: new reference scheme for udev devices?
<danimo> bbo
<allee> Hobbsee: two PC stopped working.  Fully automatic installation not working yet. Scaring. Everything black, fan suddenly run full speed.  And only power cut works.  Pah!
<imbrandon> its the libata transition
<Hobbsee> allee: ouch
<Hobbsee> allee: that's not good.
<ryanakca> allee: not good
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: beat me too it :P
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee is a fast typer
* Hobbsee just cant spell
<allee> heh, yeah.  PC dying because fan gives up, that normal but other way round
<ryanakca> hmmm
<ryanakca> wierd
<Jucato> Adept's Manage Repositories is disabled?
<allee> ryanakca: I assume bad capisitors.  The MB is (in)famous for it.  I still have warrenty
<Hobbsee> was it ever enabled?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: in Dapper, yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee, imbrandon: amarok uploaded
<Riddell> konversation too
<imbrandon> woot, you rock
<Jucato> cool
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's those patches in amarok in edgy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> anyone want to check if konversation is backportable?
<imbrandon> Riddell: it is, doing the backport now
<imbrandon> infact it can be backported all the way to breezy ;)
<imbrandon> but i'll just file a dapper one
<Jucato> hehe...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just poke jdong over it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: jdong likes doing kubuntu backports :P
<Hobbsee> especially when they FAIL!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i'm on the backport team too now ;)
<Hobbsee> one that's gotten lost, one that couldnt be backported.  oh dear.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how'd you do that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ?
* imbrandon smirks ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so you can update the wiki page
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, 5 minutes total to download the knot2 ISO :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: are you going to do a clean install?
<apachelogger> *still confused*
<apachelogger> Riddell: to what shall I update it?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'll run it in vmware actually
<Riddell> "I forgot to say this: If you include our patches, please send a confirmation
<Riddell> to this list. This makes user support easier for us.
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> apachelogger: ^^
<Jucato> Hawkwind: oh. could be so kind as to check later if Adept Manager's "Manager Repositories" is really disabled?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i told upsteram that earlier.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'll certainly try to remember to check it
<Hawkwind> Heh, took 3 minutes and 18 seconds to download the entire ISO
<Jucato> thanks! I'm not sure if it's just on my system...
<Jucato> though this is a fresh install...
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, thx, this is for our internal notes, so that we can go ahead and tell people to upgrade their packages if those bugs appear for them ^^
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You've install knot 2 somewhere already ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'm using it right now. installed on a separate partition
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ah ok
* apachelogger needs to get knot 2 as well 
<apachelogger> gotta test my notebook with newer kernel acpi
<Jucato> Hawkwind: are you going to install it now?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Probably in about 15 - 20 minutes
<Jucato> ah. one last request, then? 
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No, you can't have my Bud Light!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> it seems that Guidance Power Manager loads/runs twice when I log out and log in again.
<apachelogger> god I hate kvpnc
<Jucato> (maybe it has something to do with guidance-power-manager being in /usr/share/autostart, and "restore previous session" being the default?)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: what? that thing for the laptop battery that keeps on popping up on my computer, despite me quitting it, and my computer not being a laptop?
<Jucato> ryanakca: we're seeing the same issues...
<Riddell> it should be a kuniqueapplication but that seems to have broken
<ryanakca> Jucato: well... restore previous session... I quit it, and it restarts next time I log in...
* apachelogger is just afraid of everything today :P
<Jucato> ryanakca: it's in /usr/share/autostart, too
<apachelogger> it's everywhere
<ryanakca> Jucato: then... why don't we take it out?
<apachelogger> wanna take control of your pc
<Jucato> ehehe
<ryanakca> lol
* apachelogger notes that booting a dapper live takes hell long on a virtual server ^^
<apachelogger> <-- forgot root password
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> hehehe
<apachelogger> actually I changed it just before summer break to something more secure.... well, too secure I guess ;-)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok konversation and the new -0ubuntu3 amarok will be backported later today, bugs approved/filed/noted etc etc etc
<Hawkwind> Jucato: The install has begun in vmware :)
<Jucato> nice!  :-D
<Hobbsee> yay, sync time :)
<Jucato> Most Downlaods and Latest Tabs in Get New Wallpapers still non-functional...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: have you been modifying my home folder, at all?
<Hobbsee> or did i do those changes locally?
<imbrandon> i dont touch your stuff
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> konvo v1..nice
<Hobbsee> !info ndiswrapper-utils edgy
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee> !info ndiswrapper-source edgy
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-source: Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 192 kB
* jdong sends imbrandon's e-mails to /dev/null in retaliation
* imbrandon thinks jdong's system clock is a bit off becosue he's running about 2 hours late
* Jucato silently laughs...
* Hobbsee is still laughing at -motu
* jdong would blame imbrandon for that since he uses the distro's ntpd for clock setting :)
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i dont see anything funny in -motu 
<jdong> alright, which genius thought it'd be nice for laptop-mode to spin down hd's every 5 seconds???
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, about QComicBook, how to use it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the MOTU day stuff
* Hobbsee found it amusing, anyway
<seaLne> is that a s/aug/sep/ thing?
<Hobbsee> perhaps due to the time.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> ok
* imbrandon gets it now, kinda ;)
<Riddell> ryanakca: yeah, I need some files to open presumably?
<Hawkwind> Mmmmmmm, the purple theme in Edgy is beautiful!
<Jucato> ehehe! I'm starting to like it as well 
<Riddell> kwwii!
<Jucato> I mean, really, really like it
<Riddell> kwwii: poke poke
<Jucato> Hawkwind: :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ok, tell me what I need to test with Adept and step by step how to do it since I never use it 
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ehehe! open up Adept Manager (K Menu > System) then go to the Adept menu (first one at the top). could you check if "Manage Repositories" is disabled?
<Hawkwind> Where is Manage Repositories at ?  Heh
<Hawkwind> I don't see that anywhere
<Jucato> Hawkwind: It's supposed to be under "Fetch Updates" in the Adept menu 
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: got an example of such a file?
<ryanakca> Riddell: you download a comic book archive from say: http://www.aibq.com/catalog.php , and you open it with the archive
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I click on Fetch Updates and it fetches stuff
<Jucato> Hawkwind: no, underneat it.. hold on I'll get a screenie
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ohhhh no.  It's greyed out
<ryanakca> Riddell: and you open the archive with the viewer :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: so you saw it already?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yep.  I can't click on it :(
<Jucato> oh great... this is fun :-D
<Hawkwind> I guess we have to edit sources.list by hand
<Jucato> yes... I guess it will be fixed before final, or else, poor newbies..
<shining> I think it's odd on konqueror start page
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Anyone filed a bug...or does someone know about it ?
<shining> the blue corner
<ryanakca> Riddell: and I have no clue as to how I would move the help files... I tried threw debian/rules, got errors... any ideas other than patching? (I have no clue where to start in the source...)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that's why I asked you, to confirm it. can't find a bug report about it...
<Jucato> shining: yeah, also in KControl, KDE Help Center, KInfoCenter..
<Riddell> ryanakca: you could just move it in the install rule
<shining> Jucato: true
<Jucato> was Adept's "Manager Repositories" disabled in Knot 2 for some reason? or is it really a bug?
<ryanakca> Riddell: oh, yeah :) 
<imbrandon> Riddell: konversation backported complete and amarok we have an issue with , kamoin says cant backport untill ....
<imbrandon> Can't backport until bug 58144 is fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58144
<imbrandon> wow lag
<Riddell> Jucato: looks like a bug
<Jucato> Riddell: oh thanks. should I report it in LP?
<jdong> imbrandon: whew, you managed to cram in quite some nice backports just in time for kamion :)
<jdong> nice :)
<Riddell> Jucato: bugs.kde.org better
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. thanks!
<ryanakca> Riddell: worry for wasting your time, but http://pastebin.ca/157454 ?
<imbrandon> jdong: lol yea i was hoping to get them done before his "day" was over ;)
* Jucato going to file anotehr bug report, and hopes he doesn't screw this up, too
<jdong> :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You going to file it ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: yeah :-D
<Jucato> I'm gonna take a whack at filing a bug report in bugs.kde.org :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Let me know the bug and I'll confirm it and/or post about it too
* ryanakca likes launchpad over bugs.kde.org for filing... but when it comes to the task of triaging... you get more info out of the reports in bugs.kde.org
<Jucato> ok. thanks!
* Jucato knows very little about reporting bugs to be able to compare :-D
<ryanakca> Jucato: well, launchpad = 1 screen... bugs.kde = 3-4 screens
<Jucato> aah...
<ryanakca> but those 2-3 other screens ask for info people tend to forget to include in launchpad
<Hawkwind> Jucato: What would I use in KDE to change screen res ?
<Jucato> yeah. at least it has a "wizard" with explanations on what infor is needed...
<Riddell> ryanakca: are you missing a tab at the start of line 14?
<Riddell> ryanakca: and all the other lines in that install:: rule
<Riddell> ryanakca: all lines in a make foo:: rule need a tab at the start of them
<Jucato> Hawkwind: provided you're using the right driver? K Menu > System Settings > Monitor \& Display
<ryanakca> Riddell: why would it need a tab at the start of line 14? oh... now I get it... so that cdbs knows that they are part of the install:: rule
<ryanakca> Riddell: erm... and is it supposed to turn the line red in vim?
<ryanakca> Nevermind, stupid question
<Riddell> I don't use vim
<ryanakca> same error... even with tabs
<ryanakca> http://pastebin.ca/157478
<Riddell> yay, strigi in edgy
<Riddell> ryanakca: $(CURDIR))  that looks bad
<Riddell> on line 12 and 14, mismatched brackets
<Jucato> Hawkwind: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133388 in general "Manage Repositories is disabled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I commented
<Jucato> thanks!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Anything else you want me to test in Knot2 while I have it running ?
<Jucato> hm... the Guidance Power Manager showing up twice when you log out and back in?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Is that something in the taskbar or what ?
<Jucato> system tray
<Hawkwind> Yeah, same thing :P
<Jucato> oh ok
<Hawkwind> All I've got is a battery icon which is odd as I thought I told it not to start even though it says No battery found and a No Mixer Found icon
<shining> "cannot find parent item" bug is gone again..
<shining> Jucato: yes
<shining> but.. it isn't an applet? why?
<shining> klaptopdaemon is broken, but I see it would be replaced by kbattery something in kde4
<Jucato> I'm guessing because guidance-power-manager is in /usr/bin/autostart? and that "restore from previous session" is on by default?
<shining>  /usr/bin/autostart?
<Jucato> lol sorry
<Jucato>  /usr/share/autostart
<Jucato> I guess it's a sign that I should be getting some sleep... :-D
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh, I think I might have disabled that right when I first logged in so that's why I don't see it on a restart
<Jucato> ah good. thanks!
<Jucato> "it's not a bug. it's a feature" TM...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I despise system trays so I delete it immediately
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Riddell> imbrandon: pong
<jdong> Riddell: guidance-power-manager should give a tooltip even when the battery is fully charged
<imbrandon> Riddell: more sime goodness for kdebase
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/kdebase.debdiff
<imbrandon> i'll have a kdelibs one after bit
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Anything else you can think of for me to test ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ehehe you're being too kind
<Jucato> thanks!
<Riddell> jdong: it did last I touched the code :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No problem.  It's not often I actually use and look at KDE
<Riddell> imbrandon: cool
<Jucato> hm.. does the installer now detect and install the proper/closest kernel for your system/architecture?
<jdong> Riddell: hmm, my battery is fully charged and on AC, putting my mouse over the icon does nothing now
<jdong> no indication at all
<imbrandon> Jucato: that wont be needed in the near future
<jdong> but if it's charging, or discharging, I can get the tooltip
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I can't verify that since I'm running it in vmware and my actual desktop box does happen to be an SMP box.  P4 3.2 GHz HT with 4GB of RAM :)
<imbrandon> there is a big discussion about that on the -devel MML
<Jucato> imbrandon: i'm going to be waiting for that... in the near future :-D
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ah thanks!
<Jucato> it was more of a general question for everyone
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yeah I know.  I was just giving my comments on it 
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Can you elaborate on that....will the installer choose an SMP kernel by default if you have an SMP system 
<Jucato> I was just surprised when 'uname -r' spit out "2.6.17-6-686"
<imbrandon> Jucato: e.g it will all be one kernel for x86 one for x86_64 one for ppc etc etc etc no more -k7 -686 etc etc etc needed
<jdong> Jucato: what's wrong with that?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: In vmware it installed the -386 kernel, which is normal
<Jucato> I downloaded an installer that says 386?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hmmmm actually...I might can test it
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: they will all have smp enabled
<Jucato> it's the first time a 686 kernel was installed by default
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I could have selected 2 CPU's in vmware then done the install
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ehehe it's ok
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: So users who don't have SMP will be forced to use an SMP kernel ?
<jdong> hey, that's patent infringement (Intel HT) :P
<Hawkwind> Patent smatent
<Hawkwind> :)
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: its all the same, you should realy read the thread
<jdong> wonder if vmware HT makes your system twice as slow, too :)
<Hawkwind> LOL jdong
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Is there a link to it since I'm not subscribed to any of the lists
<imbrandon> lists.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> the -devel archives
<imbrandon> shit Riddell
<imbrandon> ping
<imbrandon> Riddell: someone else ( Luka ? ) uploaded kdebase ubuntu12
<imbrandon> so you will have to modify the debdiff a bit
<imbrandon> it /JUST/ came accross -changes
<imbrandon> luka == lure ?
<imbrandon> guess so, but he isnt on irc but just uploaded , its not in the archive yet i dont guess
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, no problem
<Riddell> I uploaded kdebase for luka
<imbrandon> okies hehe /me got worried
<imbrandon> i was like man that wasent there 3 minutes ago
<imbrandon> lol
<bddebian> Hello
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
* Jucato wonders if imbrandon has some more Mt.Dew to share...
<imbrandon> heh
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Jucato> does Knot 2 now use upstart?
<imbrandon> not be default
<imbrandon> s/be/by
<Jucato> aah
<imbrandon> food time bbiab
<Jucato> but Edgy final wil have it?
<Riddell> Jucato: probably
<Jucato> food time = Mt.Dew time
<Jucato> aah. thanks Riddell!
<Jucato> brb... restarting X...
<nixternal> good job everyone on the Knot 2 release! lets continue kicking arse for Knot 3 ;)
* jdong grumbles about removing quinnstorm libs
<jdong> hehe, this conroe extreme seems to compile konvo 1.0 faster than ubuntu build servers :)
<apachelogger> either battery works with edgy, or I just had a lucky moment when booting
<apachelogger> guess it's the latter as edgy neither can find a DSDT
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> installation doesn't go so well
<jdong> gasp... did ubiquity crash?
<jdong> that's certainly never happened before... ever
<apachelogger> nope
* jdong ducks and hides and runs
<apachelogger> partitioning doesn't work
<apachelogger> did partion creating thingy change?
* jdong hasn't used an edgy cd yet
<apachelogger> doesn't look like it tries to load qtparted
<Hawkwind> I just installed knot2 in vmware and partitioned just fine
<apachelogger> strange
<jdong> Hawkwind: you do mean it gave you knot 2 much trouble, right?
<Riddell> imbrandon, _Sime:  get a build error with kdebase and sime's patch
<Riddell> /root/new/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.4/./kicker/applets/media/mediaapplet.cpp:34:20: error: medium.h: No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> jdong: Heh, exactly
<jdong> :)
<apachelogger> lag lag lag, I hate image hosting
<_Sime> Riddell: let me check the patch...
<gnomefreak> backtrace with "coredump64" means its on a 64bit?
<Riddell> _Sime: media.h is in kioslave/media/libmediacommon/medium.h which isn't in the include path as far as I can see
<_Sime> Riddell: an update to the Makefile.am was in the patch.
<_Sime> Riddell: should the patched Makefile.in etc also be in the patch?
<Riddell> _Sime: no it shouldn't
<_Sime> Riddell: errrr it is though.
<Riddell> _Sime: there's no Makefile.am in the patch imbrandon gave me
<apachelogger> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1181/snapshot1nu3.png
<imbrandon> erm ?
* imbrandon looks up
<_Sime> Riddell: http://www.simonzone.com/software/kdebase_3.5.4_sime_kickermedia.diff
<_Sime> Riddell: that should be the patch.
<Riddell> _Sime: yep, just missing that Makefile.am, blame imbrandon (but in a nice way)
<imbrandon> ern yea, the two makefiles are int the diff, wtf
<_Sime> imbrandon: did you have to redo the patch or something?
<_Sime> mmm
* _Sime isn't a packaging guru unfortunately.
<imbrandon> heh yea my bad, but i dunno how it isnt /me looks at his dir
<imbrandon> _Sime: yea i redid them all
<imbrandon> err both
<imbrandon> but
<imbrandon> just the paths
<_Sime> imbrandon: should I be doing the patches differently?
<imbrandon> eg the --- +++
<imbrandon> i only had to modify the file paths
<imbrandon> no biggie but i still dunno why that wasent in my diff
<imbrandon> unless i applied it to both on accident
<imbrandon> _Sime: easiest way is to debdiff the *.dsc files BUT the way your doing it is fine IMHO its only a 5 second edit
<_Sime> imbrandon_: have you got a link to some decent and up to date docs about building .debs?
<Riddell> apt-get source foo; put patch in debian/patches; debuild
<Riddell> sorted :)
<imbrandon> !packageguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Riddell> but the patches you've been giving are fine
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> what riddell said ;)
<imbrandon> man bots slow today
<imbrandon> but yea
<jdong> imbrandon: tell #ubuntuforums and #ubuntu-bots to stop abusing them? ;)
<imbrandon> i have no ops in #ubuntuforums, infact i've never heard of it, i stray away from the forums as much as possible
<apachelogger> k, fixed the installer issue
<apachelogger> at least I hope ^^
<imbrandon> and -bots is made to be the playground ;)
<_Sime> K3B seems to play quite nicely with mounted disks.
* _Sime is still busy with the "sime patches". :-)
<apachelogger> ah doesn't look like :(
<apachelogger> sudo reboot ^^
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> soo... because of this ASUS + UUID thing.. I guess I can get myself an ASUS motherboard :)
* nixternal only uses Asus & Abit mobos
<danimo> hi
<danimo> imbrandon_: whassup?
<nixternal> hiya danimo
<imbrandon> lo danimo still no go 
<danimo> why?
<imbrandon> been working on other things for a bit but i'll get back to that in a few
<imbrandon> its still ftb
<imbrandon> i have no idea, i went on to other things, i'll have to look back
<imbrandon> or try it again
<imbrandon> is beagle the only other dep added ?
<imbrandon> i rember it was failing on the same thing again
<imbrandon> with --disable-final and beagle
<imbrandon> and beagle-dev
<imbrandon> danimo: ^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now even that edgy acpi still can't find a DSDT it seems to work properly with battery detection
<apachelogger> *trying with dapper to edgy live reboot*
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you say there was a kdelibs patch to come from sime?
<danimo> imbrandon_: can you paste the error?
<imbrandon> yea
<danimo> imbrandon: please do so then :)
* danimo goes make a phone call
<imbrandon> danimo: yea i will in a sec
<imbrandon> Riddell: you just want simes diff, or make a debdiff ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.simonzone.com/software/kdelibs_3.5.4_sime_kfilespeedbar.diff
<imbrandon> thats the only one i havent sent you yet ^
<Riddell> cool, thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell: got time for a small k-d-s debdiff ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
* imbrandon should think about main at a TB meeting sometime i guess, maybe next month
<imbrandon> Riddell: i just pasebin'd it since its small
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/157707
<imbrandon> unless you need the actual file
<Riddell> imbrandon: uploaded
<imbrandon> Riddell: thanks
<Mehercle> sudo apt-get -qq install <package> 
<Mehercle> RETURNS :  DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<Mehercle> and Failed to open device
<Mehercle> how can i fix this?
<Mehercle> help
<Mehercle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22262
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44972
<nixternal> cool ^^
<kwwii_> interesting
<nixternal> kwwii_: i just installed them...ey, not as good as he makes them look on the site
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> that is often the case :-)
<nixternal> the folder icons are very hard to see on a white background..the kde menu icon is horrid
* nixternal switches back to o2 ;)
<nixternal> and quick i might add
<kwwii_> hehe
<Lure> imbrandon, Riddell: konversation build failed: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4082805/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.konversation_1.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> uh oh
<Lure> nixternal: where can you get o2?
<nixternal> kde svn
<Lure> nixternal: are they packaged?
<nixternal> no
<Lure> nixternal: ok, will look into them...
<nixternal> i need to check updates...as they aren't complete, but you get the idea behind them w/o a doubt
<Lure> Riddell: any plan for kde-guidance update (bug fixes, new icons...)?
<Lure> Riddell: and thanks for ksmserver upload
<imbrandon> Lure: ugh ok, give me a few
<sebas> kwwii_: Do I smell an additional oxygen team member?
<sebas> Get this guy busted and locked down before he can jump on a tree.
<kwwii_> sebas: ? the realistik icon guy?
<kwwii_> hi sebas, btw
<sebas> hi kwwii_, and yes.
<kwwii_> yeah, I could try to contact him, but artists are sometimes funny about joining already existing projects
<kwwii_> I am afraid of scaring them off alltogether :-)
<sebas> kwwii_: Well, send him an email and try.
<sebas> You could start carefully that his work is quite nice (and note that you're on the oxygen team)
<kwwii_> ;-)
<sebas> In a second mail you write that he can get laid easily if he joined :>
<sebas> (Is that true, btw?)
<sebas> You know Ken, I'm secretly an artist ;-)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<sebas> grrrrrrr ;-)
<imbrandon> sebas: i was laughing at the "get laid" part ;)
<sebas> I bet you were :P
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya any idea why konversation ftb when it builds fine in pbuilder ?
<jdong> imbrandon: konversation ftbfs'd?
* jdong built it fine in his pbuilder, too
<Riddell> what does the build log say?
* jdong even got yelled at for it :)
<imbrandon> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4082805/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.konversation_1.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<imbrandon> i just rebuilt again here to make sure
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> something about automake 1.9
<toma> no ./configure ?
<imbrandon> gah phone
<imbrandon> brb
<Riddell> hmm, autofoo breakage
<Riddell> add autoconf1.9 and automake build-deps should fix it
<danimo> ok, who broke knetworkmanager?
<jdong> danimo: what's brok about it?
<danimo> jdong: it's prolly a network manager problem, not a frondend issue
<jdong> yeah, but what is it?
<danimo> It doesn't seem to do anything
<danimo> literally
<jdong> mine works fine... :-/
<danimo> I can't see any wireless lans
<jdong> but kwallet isn't doing too well with remembering wep keys
<danimo> and the debug messages indicate problems with dbus
<jdong> just on my ipw3945 though; it behaves well on my atheros box
<danimo> but the system dbus daemon is running
<danimo> jdong: odd, should not be a matter of cards really
<danimo> jdong: edgy vs dapper maybe?
<Riddell> danimo: dbus got upgraded in edgy recently
<Riddell> maybe knetworkmanager needs rebuilt
<danimo> Riddell: maybe
<jdong> danimo: running edgy on both my laptops
<danimo> Riddell: I always forget that this doesn't happen automatically in debian or kubuntu
<danimo> Riddell: suse always rebuilds all package deps with every change
<danimo> all depending packages rather
<jdong> was a rebuild not done?
* jdong checks edgy-changes
<jdong>  knetworkmanager (0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu2) edgy; urgency=low
<jdong>  .
<jdong>    * Rebuild against dbus 0.90
<jdong> done
<jdong> not that :-/
<danimo> and network-manager itself?
* danimo installs network-manager-gnome to check
<jdong> danimo: hmm, don't see a n-m rebuild
<jdong> but why does my n-m work?  :-/
<jdong> anyone know why I don't get OSD popups anymore with my volume buttons?
<jdong> they change the volume correctly, but I don't get the shiny popup anymore
<jdong> who writes / has access to kubuntu knot2 release notes?
<jdong> firefox is not in universe!
<kwwii_> but konqueror is
<kwwii_> :-)
<jdong> lol
* jdong recommends kwwii_ to duck :)
<kwwii_> :P
<jdong> so, anyone have ideas on getting me my shiny OSD bubbles back?
<kwwii_> hehe, get this: my photographer friend (non-computer wierdo) couldn't go for a beer tonight because he discovered google earth :-)
<kwwii_> OSD bubbles?
<toma> throw the laptop in  the water, you will get bubbles, when lucky even on your screen...
<jdong> !lart toma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart toma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> damn, doesn't work in here
<danimo> works with nm-applet...
<danimo> very odd
<jdong> danimo: yay, let's get a newer knetworkmanager svn snapshot
<jdong> new snapshot! new snapshot!
* jdong suffers from backports obsessive-compulsive disorder :)
<jdong> and by OSD bubbles, I mean https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=volume.png
<jdong> the shiny things you're advertising in your release notes THAT I AM NOT GETTING????
<jdong> ;)
<danimo> works here (tm)
<kwwii_> hehe, you mean the old wallpaper from dapper
<kwwii_> you liked that?
<kwwii_> I mean, I made it
<kwwii_> but seriously, you liked that?
<jdong> kwwii_: old wallpaper? I mean the volume thingie
<kwwii_> ahhhhhhhhh
<danimo> kwwii_: hehe
<kwwii_> now I feel much better
<jdong> they don't show up for me
<jdong> is there any way I could've accidentally turned them off?
<kwwii_> maybe you just haven't earned it yet
<kwwii_> no idea
<jdong> :-/
<danimo> kwwii_: is the icon for the guidance power tool gonna change?
<danimo> kwwii_: looks pretty 2D
<kwwii_> press the buttons harder, that seems to help sometimes
<kwwii_> click longer
<kwwii_>  and more often
<jdong> my ears are bleeding!
<jdong> and it still hasn't popped up
<danimo> jdong: praying to the goddess of buttons helps, too
<kwwii_> danimo: yeah, I need to make a 3d version
<kwwii_> but at 22x22 it is kinda hard
<kwwii_> with all the states, etc.
<jdong> alright, I'm gonna start filling up launchpad unless you give me some good ideas :)
<danimo> kwwii_: a gradient for the filling would be nice, but it's incredible hard in Qt 3
<danimo> kwwii_: it's 2 lines in Qt 4
<kwwii_> :-)
<danimo> and I mean for about _any_ kind of gradient
<kwwii_> I have officially stopped saying "kde4 $whatever will be possible"
<kwwii_> I keep wondering what everyone is going to expect :p
<danimo> kwwii_: Well, I just said Qt 4...
<danimo> :)
<kwwii_> and I don't want to scare the gnome peeps
<kwwii_> :p
<danimo> kwwii_: and I won't stop. hurts book sales ;)
<kwwii_> danimo: I saw that....how is that going?
<kwwii_> do we have to introduce as "author of the best-selling ..."
<danimo> kwwii_: will be available around the 20th in your favourite book store
<danimo> kwwii_: we'll see :)
<danimo> kwwii_: as long as _somebody_ buys _some_ books, I'm a happy man
<kwwii_> ;-)
<kwwii_> danimo: have you seen all the new artwork in knot2?
<danimo> kwwii_: anything on top of that: awesome
<danimo> kwwii_: well, I use edgy, even though its next to painful currently
<danimo> kwwii_: it's nice
<danimo> kwwii_: even though the konq theming is broken
<kwwii_> I mean, it is still rough around the edges, but generally speaking I think it is some of the best work I have done in a long time
<danimo> kwwii_: and I'm not much of a purple fan in general
<kwwii_> things are coming together really well
<jdong> anyone tried to see if ff 2.0b2 works with b1's diff.gz?
<danimo> but I never thought that purple would go so well with the blue kubuntu crystal icon
<kwwii_> hehe
<danimo> seriously
<danimo> I thought they were too similar to look good next to each other
<kwwii_> I have to admit that the oxygen icons look much better with it
<danimo> kwwii_: I am using the oxygen icons, but shhhh :)
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> lots of people are
<danimo> kwwii_: btw: can we use the oxygen icons for the developernew wiki?
<kwwii_> but we don't want to spoil the fun for the general public when kde4 comes out
<danimo> and kde websites in general
<danimo> kwwii_: right
<kwwii_> danimo: once we have some serious news about kde4, sure
<sebas> danimo: You finished the book?
<danimo> kwwii_: not all, but some of them would be useful to use on the web
<kwwii_> true
<danimo> sebas: yes :)
<sebas> Title? 
<danimo> sebas: "Qt 4 - Einfhrung in die Anwendungsentwicklung"
<danimo> sebas: not sure about the english title
<Riddell> danimo: does it cover qt 4.2?
<danimo> sebas: not my business
<danimo> Riddell: nope
<sebas> Now you're working on the translation ito english? ;-)
<sebas> Ah, ok.
<danimo> sebas: no, OPB
<Riddell> I think the English title should be Entwickling for Dummies
<kwwii_> danimo: we want oxygen to be a direct effort for kde4, to contain the "wonder" for that 
<sebas> Riddell: They should definitely keep the "Entwicklung" indeed.
<danimo> kwwii_: I know, otherwise I wouln't be asking
<danimo> kwwii_: I am only asking for a subset
<danimo> kwwii_: inventing new icons would be silly
<kwwii_> danimo: send a mail to all@oxygen-icons.org
<danimo> kwwii_: ok
<sebas> The glassy artwork is awesome
<Riddell> what does Anwendungsentwicklung mean?
<sebas> As is the silverish blue kubuntu logo on black background, it's much easier on the eye than the blueblue.
<danimo> Riddell: application development
<sebas> application development
<kwwii_> program development
<sebas> gnar.
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> yeah
* sebas kicks danimo 
* danimo grins
<Riddell> sometimes I wonder why Germans bother with spaces at all :)
<danimo> Riddell: hehe
<sebas> kwwii_: The yellow inside the violet does look a bit 'dirty'
<bddebian> Howdy
<sebas> The wallpaper that is.
<sebas> howdy bddebian 
<danimo> kwwii_: yeah, at first I was afraid that my laptop display broke
<bddebian> Hello sebas
<danimo> kwwii_: but now that the shock is gone, I like it :)
<kwwii_> wait till the next version
<kwwii_> then you will really hate it :p
<danimo> kwwii_: oha
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-02
<shining> sebas: hey right, that's odd
<shining> but I'm not sure what you are referring to in "silverish blue kubuntu logo on black background"
<kwwii_> the kubuntu logo was upated by canonical a long time ago, so no matter what it will be different
<sebas> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=KUB1.png This is the one I especially like
<sebas> kwwii_: What about a green release? :-)
<imbrandon> yea edgy+1 green
<imbrandon> i would LOVE that
<imbrandon> green == my fav color
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> sebas: already planned
<kwwii_> sebas: I will by cycling through colors
<kwwii_> and seeing which is best
<sebas> Through 16millions?
<kwwii_> I have two more options (green-purple and blue-purple) after the yellow/orange-purple used now
<imbrandon> yea but can green be next hehe e.g edgy+1
<imbrandon> ;)
* toma likes red
<kwwii_> I thougght that green might be better for edgy and use the blue purple for the next
<kwwii_> toma: that is the only color that I have never been allowed to use
<imbrandon> ahh i'm mean a whole theme , like the purple now
<toma> kwwii_: ?
<kwwii_> purple is the basis for the new theme, to at least some extent
<imbrandon> brb
<kwwii_> toma: well, I worked at suse for 7 years and now do kubuntu
<kwwii_> not really going to start making a red desktop now, am I?
<toma> there is red and red
<sebas> As you as you skip pink...
<sebas> Ow, and turqoise.
<kwwii_> no, no, pink and turquoise are part of the plan
<sebas> Let's see what you think about it after aKademy, dude.
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> I bet someone is going to smack me with a blue belt
* sebas will try not to get beaten up, not even by a certain Mr Wimer.
<kwwii_> ;-)
<kwwii_> sebas WILL kick your ass
<kwwii_> shortly before you blink
<sebas> Hmpf.
* kwwii_ votes for sebas
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> for K-ing
<kwwii_> that should be the name of a chess game
<sebas> Or a ballgame.
<sebas> Or even better: A drinking game!
* sebas has port wine.
<kwwii_> lucky devil
* kwwii_ has two liters of Bambay Sapphire from the duty free shop in Chicago (15$ a bottle!)
<kwwii_> Bombay
<kwwii_> bamby?
<kwwii_> where is thumper?
<sebas> What is that?
* kwwii_ spins off into oblivion
<kwwii_> Bombay Saphire is a pretty good gin
<kwwii_> not the really expensive shit, but the pretty expensive shit
<sebas> Ieeeuwks.
<sebas> I have the semi expensive shit but for cheap
<kwwii_> oh, with a lime and a bit of tonic it rocks
<sebas> Good for weekdays ;-)
<kwwii_> or dry vermouth and an olive
<sebas> Dunno, tasted it only once and forgot about it fast
<kwwii_> (or even better, a tomilive, a specialty of my home town)
<kwwii_> pickeled green cherry tomatoes
<kwwii_> killer shit
<sebas> Was the next board meeting in Nuernberg?
<kwwii_> a little sip of gin makes you wanna sin :-)
<kwwii_> I stay away from it, when possible
<sebas> Or aren't you refering to Bamberg as hometown?
<kwwii_> no, St. Louis is where I grew up
<sebas> Ok, nearly the same.
<kwwii_> but with me it is hard to tell what I am talking about at any given moment
<kwwii_> :P
<sebas> I mean what's the difference between Bavaria and the US anyway? :P
<kwwii_> bavaria and missouri? not much
<sebas> From a political POV ... ;-)
<kwwii_> the accent is different, but the ideas are about the same
<sebas> See!
<kwwii_> not quite true, but it'll do for a start
<kwwii_> germans in general are much more peace loving than americans
<toma> Bush is not representative for 'all americans'
<kwwii_> they learned (the hard way) that if you don't want wars you have to avoid them, the americans think that if you don't want wars you have to kill whoever is currently on your unfriendly list
<kwwii_> but still, the war goes on
<sebas> It's friday night, not exactly the time for subtleties.
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> no shit
<kwwii_> I mean, I am american
<kwwii_> fscked up
* toma decides to not respond
* kwwii_ should go to bed
<kwwii_> night all
<sebas> Since when does kwwii do what he should?
<shining> :p
<shining> an american going to bed at 1am cet.. hmm
<shining> cest rather
<shining> just learned what these were :p
<sebas> He's a non-real american, more a europerican
<shining> oh crap
<shining> where does this get exported ?
<shining> Xft.dpi:        96
<shining> only gnome used to do that, and you can configure it in gnome-settings
<shining> but kubuntu's kde does it too, and I don't know how/where
<shining> 96 is a bit too big for my 85dpi laptop screen
<Viper550> Great job on Knot 2 everyone!
<shining> thanks
<shining> oh wait, i didn't do anything for it :p
<shining> sorry
<shining> though vanilla's konqueror does it too (96dpi minimum) and it annoyed me
<shining> I had been digging through the code without any luck
<jdong> grr
* jdong noticed that kubuntu-default-settings has once again dumbed down his konqueror
<shining> jdong: what do you mean?
<jdong> shining: i.e. open terminal is hidden away from me
<jdong> amongst other cluttery buttons :)
<jdong> and oh yeah, konversation needs to forget all but the most recent remember line
<jdong> this room looks like a purple zebra
<shining> oh right, I wasn't using the open terminal
<shining> but the detailed list view eg
<shining> it's weird all these stuff hidden
<shining> maybe kde usability should be improved upstream instead of just hiding everything in kubuntu
<sebas> Development is happening in trunk, and that's where it's being fixed.
<sebas> It's not like UI changes will go into 3.5 ... 
<jdong> hiding stuff by default in kubuntu is fine... but I wish there was an easier way to get it back
<jdong> than three cryptic commands in the FAQ
<jdong> and also, kde needs some way of peering inside ISO's
<jdong> file-roller does that for gnome
<shining> sebas: oh right, if it's being improved in trunk, it's perfect then
<jdong> ark doesn't support iso's... nor is there a kioslave
<sebas> Usability has gained quite some importance within KDE lately
<sebas> But I agree, 3.5 defaults are quite bad.
<shining> erm, I tried overwriting the Xft.dpi, but it doesnt seem to apply to the menu
<shining> can't I just prevent that from being exported?
<shining> that would be a kubuntu improvment that I would love to see upstream
<shining> prevent the export of all Xft resources, and the creation of ~/.fonts.conf
<shining> and use global settings system
<shining> global system settings rather :)
<shining> I really can't find where it is
<Jucato> excuse me, was kcmgtk-xdg (GTK Styles and Fonts) purposely removed from the new System Settings?
<sebas> Yes.
<Jucato> ah. so KControl would be the only way to access it now?
<sebas> At the moment, assumably yes.
<Jucato> I see. thank you sebas! :-D
<sebas> But IIRC it's on the radar that something has to be done about GTK applications not being Qt apps ;-)
<Jucato> hahahah!
* Jucato sees kdefreak and gnomefreak... and thinks if he should also be a freak...
<kdefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> :)
<kdefreak> konquifreak?
<gnomefreak> he took the name after i unregged it
<Jucato> hahah
<kdefreak> you wouldn't want to be footfreak, would you?
<kdefreak> gnomefreak: you unregged it eons ago
<gnomefreak> kdefreak: might hate me tomorrow 
<Jucato> hehe
<gnomefreak> 2 weeks beforee you took it
<kdefreak> why? is that storm of yours moving in?
<kdefreak> lol
<kdefreak> well... I've got a nick thats associated with power :)
<gnomefreak> no but clean up is
<kdefreak> ??
<gnomefreak> i have a bunch of downed trees in my yard
<kdefreak> ooh, fun
<kdefreak> firewood for the winter :)
<gnomefreak> from the storm
* Jucato wonders what winter is...
<kdefreak> but then... I guess it doesn't get that cold in NC? or SC?
<gnomefreak> winter is the fun part of year
* kdefreak whoises Jucato
<Jucato> hehehe
<gnomefreak> sometimes it does
<kdefreak> ick... you have an ip... .ca or .us or .fr
<Jucato> wish we had snow here... so I can throw snowballs at everyone passing by...
* kdefreak gets a meager amount of snow... not enough for anything
<kdefreak> and winter is too warm
* kdefreak misses the winters of Northern Canada... well... almost northern...
* Jucato gets no snow at all. and now winter for that matter...
<kdefreak> with -20 weather with snow... not slush
<kdefreak> where are you?
<kdefreak> Souther Italy?
<Jucato> philippines... :-D
<gnomefreak> hawaii?
<gnomefreak> that will do it
<kdefreak> heh... humid?
<Jucato> yeah...
<kdefreak> ick... I can't stand humidity
<Jucato> and when rain pours... it pours!
* gnomefreak misses snow all i get are ice storms some snow but mainly ice
<kdefreak> See... in the winter, you can warm up... but it's not that easy to cool down in the summer
<Jucato> definitely
* Jucato can think of different ways to warm up...
<kdefreak> especially when the sun heats up your pool to bath water
<Jucato> or any water for that matter...
<Jucato> and the fridge has a hard time keeping cold...
<kdefreak> yeah... well... Lake Ontario is Cold in the summer and Hot in the winter
<Jucato> w/c reminds me... I hope the store nearby has some cold Mt.Dew in stock...
<kdefreak> Jucato: if ever you come to Canada during the winter, have a polar bear plunge...
<Jucato> hm... what's a polar bear plunge?
<kdefreak> January first... they cut up holes in the ice, and people hop in... water is probably -5... not the safest thing in the world...
<Jucato> oooh! hypothermia galore!
<kdefreak> Jucato: it's sometimes a charity thing
<Jucato> aaah...
<kdefreak> here... found a blog link http://playinthecity.blogs.com/milwaukee_outdoors_erins_/2006/01/official_polar_.html
* Jucato is really amused by Konqueror's color schizophrenia...
<kdefreak> yes, so am I
<kdefreak> purple and the little part of blue that's trying to survive...
<Jucato> heheh
<kdefreak> untill the art people crush it... or convert it to the religion of purple
<kdefreak> Too many desktops are blue... purple is.. uncommon. I like it :)
<Jucato> at least there will be one less reason for KDE-haters to hate KDE. "Look Kubuntu's KDE isn't blue anymore. Doesn't look like XP anymore!"
<kdefreak> yeah
* kdefreak thinks he'll have an other attempt at brainwashing my school's techie into scrapping those lisences for Windows et al. and switching to kubuntu/linux
<Jucato> ... and saving up lots of money in the long run. the will love that
<kdefreak> Well... see... my school board is stupid... they buy cheap P3 with about 256mb ram to save money, but them they decide to install Windows XP and MS Office on all of the computers, along with 50$ closed source versions of the apps available on linux
<Jucato> what?!?!
<Jucato> 256MB RAM... XP...
<kdefreak> well.. I don't know if it's 256mb ram... but I type faster than it pops up
<kdefreak> and I type about 40 words/minute
<kdefreak> whereas I type on localhost, and it's very fast, even with apache, kde, mysql, postfix, et al. running, and I don't have a type-lag
<kdefreak> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 36/186GB, RAM: 370/375MB, 174 proc's, 1.22d up
<Jucato> nice specs :-D
<kdefreak> eh hunh
<kdefreak> except for the part about building... building is slow
<Jucato> ah yes...
<kdefreak> like... 45-1hour long
<Jucato> which is used more in building? CPU or RAM?
<Jucato> yikes...
<kdefreak> ok... maybe I'm exagerating... for the small things I build... 20-25 minutes
<kdefreak> I think CPU
<kdefreak> or is it RAM?
<kdefreak> I dunno
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ok. :-D
<Jucato> err... gotta grab some breakfast! bye!
* kdefreak wishes there was an instant way to learn C++
<kdefreak> see yah
<Jucato> hnm... Teach Yourself Visual C++ in 24 Hours?
<Jucato> you would not to have to learn C++ at all
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ok really going away now...
<kdefreak> lol, eat!
<kdefreak> Seveas: ping
<shining> I finally found the culprit
<shining> it was displayconfig-restore from kde-guidance
<Seveas> kdefreak, -ESLEEP -- going to bed
<ryanakca> Seveas: kk, I'll bug you about falcon in the morning :)
<shining> oh crap, I'm already sick of ubuntu
<ryanakca> shining: culprit of...
<Seveas> shining, http://www.microsoft.com -- feel free to go to the dark side
* Seveas really off now
<shining> microsoft? blaaa
<shining> anything but that, thanks
<ryanakca> shining: the "Konqueror's color schizophrenia"?
<shining> overwrite of dpi setting
<shining> the blue color is a bit weird though
<ryanakca> dpi... isn't that printing?
<shining> well, it's used for printing
<shining> since printers have a much greater resolution than screen
<shining> you need much more dots for printing a 12pt font than for displaying it on screen
<ryanakca> yeah
<shining> every screen is different though
<shining> so the same size font isn't going to look the same neither on different screen
<ryanakca> hmm... sounds overly complicated
<shining> eg I've a crt screen which has ~ 96dpi, and setting the X dpi at 96 result in a correct size of the ui
* ryanakca is glad he isn't a coder... yet
<ryanakca> yeah
<shining> though my laptop screen only has 85 dpi, and if you set X to run at 96dpi too, then everything is too big
<shining> that's what gnome, windows, and now kde from kubuntu do..
<ryanakca> hmm
<shining> when it's running at 85 dpi, I found that everything is much nicer, size of panel, ui, fonts..
<ryanakca> wouldn't it be smaller? because you have to cram more dots into an inch?
<shining> I've less dots per inch, so the dots are bigger
<ryanakca> ah
<shining> and the same number of dots is used
<shining> if X believe the screen is always at 96dpi
* ryanakca is going to attempt fixing that nasty blue section in konqueror... if it isn't already by someone somewhere
<shining> eheh, that would be nice. I'm not sure if someone else is working on it though
<neoncode> Might aswell ask in the dev chanel. Does anyone know what a "moc preprocessor" is?
* ryanakca curses the 20 chan limit:
<ryanakca> [21:38]  [405]  #kubuntu-dev You can't join that many channels
<Jucato> is there a #kubuntu-dev?
<ryanakca> guess no
<bddebian> Yes, #kubuntu-devel
<ryanakca> neoncode said to ask in dev... 
<ryanakca> bddebian: which is this channel :)
<Jucato> heheh
<bddebian> Oh yeah, heeh
<Jucato> I think he was referring to this channel...
<bddebian> Damn, I have too many freakin' channels open :-)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I don't have enough
* rouzic esta ausente
<Jucato> good thing Konv 1.0 supports a tree-view. otherwise... 20 tabs...
* ryanakca wishes he could join #kdevelop and #konversation as well
* Jucato wishes that too
<ryanakca> Jucato: yeah... that's why I was using XChat for the longest while
<neoncode> I was reffering to here.  So does anyone know?
* Jucato thinks he'll do that soon. seeing that he and ryanakca have almost the same goals... C++
<ryanakca> do what?
<Jucato> joine #kdevelop and #konvi...
<Jucato> s/joine/join
* neoncode wonders if anyone was paying attention
<ryanakca> and see... I use all of the channels I'm in...
<Jucato> hehe
* ryanakca hears nothing but the wind and his humming
<shining> neoncode: I don't, but I'm not a dev
<ryanakca> lol, yes, I was paying attention... but I don't know what it is... sorry
<shining> neoncode: I already wondered what these weird files were though
<Jucato> neoncode: sorry. I'm paying attention, but I don't know about it...
<shining> but I just ignored them
<ryanakca> look for it on en.wikipedia.org
<neoncode> Ok, thanks people. I'm attempting to build Firefox 2 beta 2 from source with the qt toolset and it says I need it. And Wikipedia has nothing.
<shining> firefox? qt?
* shining scratch his head
<neoncode> shining: Apparently you can build firefox in the qt toolset instead of GTK+
<shining> that's new to me
<shining> it's official?
<neoncode> "QT and plain xlib configure options are available, but they not well tested or supported."
<neoncode> from http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Linux_Build_Prerequisites
<neoncode> Well, whatever a Moc Preprosesser was it was in the package libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> yey! Konversation is upgraded to 1.0 in Edgy!
<neoncode> This configure script says I need qt... What package do I need to get for the dev files?
<Jucato> libqt3-dev for Dapper I think?
<Jucato> or is it libqt4-dev.... 
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/almostfixed.png
<ryanakca> it probably wont make it in, but I was bored, and it's worth a try.. almost done. finish in the morning :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<neoncode> This says I need a version of wt higher than 3.2.0, and I have 3.3.6... eh
<neoncode> *qt
<Jucato> I think imbrandon had a fixed Konqueror page...
<ryanakca> Jucato: now they tell me
<Jucato>  @_@
<ryanakca> Jucato: all you need to do is edit /usr/share/apps/konqueror/about/top-right-konqueror.png ...
<ryanakca> well, I'm off to bed
<Hobbsee> boo
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: objection to my artwork?
<Jucato> good morning Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: looks nice :)
<ryanakca> thanks
* ryanakca heads off to bed for real
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> ryanakca: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss6.png
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I found a couple more spots in Knot2 where the purple theme isn't complete
<Jucato> KControl, KInfoCenter, and KHelpCenter
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh, yeppers
<Jucato> on the other hand, Kontact, KMail, and Akregator are still completely blue... ehehe
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Konvi 1.0 now available in Edgy if you update. yipee!
* Hobbsee looks distastefully at this letter.
<Jucato> what letter?
<Jucato> does it really taste that bad?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: one that's saying i drove somewhere that i never did, didnt pay my toll, at a time that my car was non-functional, due to the automatic transmission dying the previous day.
<Jucato> whoa...
* Hobbsee suspects they booked her instead of the tow truck :P
* Lathiat laughs
<Jucato> "<-- hunger has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))." a quit message worthy of bash.org?
<Jucato> darn.. me sleepy... take a quick nap...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: bye! (for a while)
<Hobbsee> bye Jucato 
<Hobbsee> work here, anyway :(
<nixternal> OOo broke?
<nixternal> ARGH!!!
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22299
<nixternal> anyone help me fix that, and i iwll give you a cookie
<imbrandon> nixternal: oh thats easy , " sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org-* && sudo apt-get install koffice "
<imbrandon> wheres my cookie ? 
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> im going to do that soon
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> sudo rm /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice
<nixternal> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice 
<nixternal> and it works
<nixternal> well that kind of works
<nixternal> koffice 1.5.2 is nice..no more OOo, and i will knock that off the list..how come Kubuntu doesn't install KOffice by default?
<insanekane> nixternal: koffice has too many problems :/
<fdoving> because it was too unreliable for breezy.
<nixternal> well, OOo proved to have to many problems for me..i will try KOffice, and if I have the problems there, then I go back to the evil giant
<insanekane> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> i tried to keep an open mind with OOo...it is nice, just not good
<nixternal> i heard plenty about KOffice as well
<nixternal> as long as I can do docs that everyone can read, spreadsheets..im good
<nixternal> with OOo, everyone complained about docs i sent them
<fdoving> i should reconsider OOo too.. i have massive font/encoding problems with it.. and i don't feel like fixing it. :)
<nixternal> that was my big issue as well fdoving
<nixternal> and if i did any type of formatting, heh, man i would hear the complaints then
<nixternal> koffice on the other hand, i did formats and haven't heard a gripe
<nixternal> i just didn't feel "safe" with it..it felt childish the first time i used it
<nixternal> elementary in a way
<fdoving> ooo has been a pain since 2.x to me.
<fdoving> apt-geting koffice 1.5.2 now.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> once you open writer..it looks just like OOo writer
<nixternal> i was like..wtf did i grab
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> and, KOffice has a freakin' svg tool..so you can create and edit svg files right from koffice..i thought that was pretty neat
<kwwii_> moin
<kwwii_> what program should one use to record audio from a microphone? anyone know?
<abattoir> !info krec'
<ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 339 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<abattoir> kwwii_: ^^^?
<kwwii_> abattoir: thanks, appreciate it
<kwwii_> I'll probably find a bug in a minute :-)
<abattoir> kwwii_: glad to be of help, the edgy kdm theme looks fabulous, btw :)
<kwwii_> abattoir: cool, good to hear that you like it
<kwwii_> well, the amarok update certainly does not work for me
<kwwii_> thanks to adept for installing it though :-)
<kwwii_> restarting kde, brb
<omeow> Riddell, Seli updated his Xinerama improvements to include a fix for a kwin crash I and some other people discovered as well as some GUI options for some of the options. (Instead of having to edit kwinrc)
<omeow> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40586
<Tonio__> hi all
<hunger> Hi oh violetifier of desktops;-)
<kwwii_> who killed my amarok!
* Hobbsee hides
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i didnt do it!
<kwwii_> I cannot make a theme for it if it doesn't work at all!
<Hobbsee> er, wait, i made the last change...
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: I am coming to find you and make you patch my amarok
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: define "killed"
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: haha.  good luck
<kwwii_> as in it will not even start
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: tried removing the config files for amarok?
<kwwii_> hehe, good idea
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: it seems to be a bug in upgrading to 1.4.2*....
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: you have to use a new config, or it doesnt start
* Hobbsee shrugs
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> good to know that 
<kwwii_> amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM podcastchannels LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;
<kwwii_> amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]   sqlite3_compile error:
<kwwii_> amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  no such table: podcastchannels
<kwwii_> didn't help
<hunger> Wasen't the new amarok supposed to support daap?
<kwwii_> nope, it be broken
<kwwii_> oh well, I can stop themeing it
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: lovely.  blame imbrandon, my fix wouldnt have changed that :P
<kwwii_> man, what a way to start a day
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: you can chop of my head, if you like.
<kwwii_> well, it makes it really hard to do my work
<kwwii_> but you can make it up by flying here and fixing my problems! :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: heh
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: send me a plane ticket.  and a passport :P
<kwwii_> hehe, the passport might be expensive
<Hobbsee> true that
<kwwii_> Riddell: ping?
<danimo> hi kwwii_, Hobbsee
<freeflying_> danimo: hi
<danimo> hi freeflying_
<kwwii_> howdy danimo
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
* danimo wonders if imbrandon_ is already alive
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :-D
<danimo> worldclock says it's unlikely
<danimo> Hobbsee: where in the us does he live? east or westcoast?
<Hobbsee> middle?  dont remember
* Hobbsee is afk
<Riddell> kwwii_: hi
<kwwii_> Riddell: did you update katapult already?
<Riddell> omeow: the new packages were uploaded yesterday, let me know how they work
<Riddell> kwwii_: no
<omeow> Ok.
<kwwii_> Riddell: cool, I will probably change the bgs and the colors again
<omeow> How did you learn of the patch, Riddell? Should I inform you about future patches regarding this?
<Riddell> omeow: seli told me, but it's worth pointing me at them too 
<omeow> Ok.
<Hobbsee> danimo: he tends to keep weird timezones, so...
<danimo> hehe
<Jucato> oh question, will Krita be removed permanently from the defaults or it's just waiting for KOffice 1.6?
<_Sime> I've got a general question for everyone, about media handling in KDE.
<_Sime> Can anyone think of a use-case where a normal user would want to connect/insert a removable media and *not* mount it.
<_Sime> In other words, why would anyone want a CDROM in the driver but not mounted?
<_Sime> I can't think of a use-case for this.
* _Sime is thinking about removing the concept of mounting/unmounting from the UI.
<Jucato> so eject will be the only option there?
<omeow> maybe someone inserted a CD for safekeeping? =P
<_Sime> yes, automount, and later "Safely remove" or "Eject".
<_Sime> the eject button on the my drive works too. :-)
<omeow> You want to list automount as an option?
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> :)
<_Sime> omeow: no. Media would be automatically mounted, (plus the popup)
<omeow> Ah ok. Then it's good. :)
<Jucato> aren't there cases wherein users have to unmount the CD first before they were able to eject it?
* Hobbsee smells a PEBKAC or otherwise random error as the cause of that
<_Sime> Jucato: KDE's media handling looks after unmounting and ejecting things once the user pushes the eject button.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I just recalled a short discussion in #kubuntu (can't remember when...) about some apps sometimes not allowing CD's to be unmounted and ejected properly, like k3b. I was just glancing at the conversation though
* Jucato looks if it was logged...
* Jucato realizes that Hobbsee was right about PEBKAC
<Hobbsee> heh
<kozz> _Sime: you do you think windows don't have an mount/unmount option? :)
<_Sime> kozz: sorry, what do you mean?
<kozz> _Sime: about your question
<_Sime> kozz: what were you trying to say?
<kozz> _Sime: they couldn't think about any such cases either
<_Sime> kozz: aahh, yes true
<tizwonder> why is kubuntu so special :D
<Hobbsee> tizwonder: ...because it is?
<Hobbsee> what kind of a question is that?
<jdong> I'm gonna use a knot2 kubuntu cd to convert my hd xfs->reiserfs
<jdong> so if anything breaks, you'll be hearing from me fast :)
<tizwonder> heh just curious
<tizwonder> isnt it just unbutu with kde?
<jdong> yes....
<Hobbsee> jdong: you know what they say about not using testing releases on production systems.
<Hobbsee> tizwonder: yes, without gnome, too
<jdong> Hobbsee: meh, I trust you guys :P
<jdong> right now I really got nothing production-worthy either
<jdong> delayed school by a term, my pc use is leisurely now
<Hobbsee> jdong: interesting.  i guess that means you cant blame me then :D
<Hobbsee> ahh...nice
<kwwii_> Riddell: marcus has much more info on the banners :-)
<jdong> not nice... medical deferral :-/
* jdong suffers at home for half a year :(
<Hobbsee> ah :(
* Hobbsee tries to calculate how much uni she's missed, and will miss
<kwwii_> Riddell: looks like he will print 2mx2m banners, so since the logo is basically 4:1 we could include more than just the logo
* Hobbsee suspects that the edgy+1 dev conference wont happen.
<jdong> :(
* jdong wishes he had the time to become more involved with *buntu
<Hobbsee> jdong: how old are you?
<jdong> Hobbsee: 18
<Hobbsee> jdong: wow, really?
<Hobbsee> you can always make time, if you want to
<jdong> yep
<jdong> yeah, but making time would mean dropping other activities
<jdong> I like the time I spend at the forums.....
<jdong> and I don't want to sacrifice that to be more involved in development
<jdong> though I'd like to be involved more in development, too :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> eek, the forums
<jdong> :) lol
<jdong> we outnumber you
<jdong> :)
<jdong> "but in the end I just switched to gentoo where everything will compile with support for both processors if I set it up right"
* jdong smacks forehead, then laughs at the moron
<jdong> well, we lost a ubuntu user to gentoo ricer syndrome :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: true that.
<Hobbsee> jdong: fix bug 58560
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58560 in Ubuntu "File not found for suggested update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58560
* jdong actually takes a look at it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> that's not my problem :P
<jdong> it's a mirror problem
<Hobbsee> jdong: exactly.  it's certainly not "ubuntu
<Hobbsee> "'s problem either.
<Hobbsee> jdong: and there's nowhere better to really assign it
<Hobbsee> as for why it's using au. mirrors, i dont know.  they're usually broken anyway
<kwwii_> so even after erasing everything to do with amarok settings it does not start
<jdong> Hobbsee: who manages mirrors?
<abattoir> I'm guessing he chose Australia instead of Austria in the installation dialog...
<kwwii_> this is seriously affecting the quality of my work :-(
<Hobbsee> jdong: no idea
<Hobbsee> abattoir: that's what i'm thinking.
<jdong> Hobbsee: the problem has got to be addressed... rejecting the report is not the answer
<jdong> but I agree, it's a tough one to file
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: harass imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> jdong: true.  usually they fix it themselves.
<kwwii_> once that redneck wakes up I am on his case
<Hobbsee> jdong: we dont even control those mirrors, i think
<kwwii_> :p
<jdong> Hobbsee: I'd say that's a mirroring bug in the first place, for Packages.gz to sync before the debs do :)
<toma> kwwii_: anything on the konsole?
<jdong> alright folks, brb
<Hobbsee> jdong: true that.
<jdong> gonna reboot into knot2 for my reiserfs transformation :)
<fdoving> Hobbsee: shouldn't #58560 be assigned to mirror-admins ? 
<Hobbsee> fdoving: oh, is that it.  feel free to :)
<kwwii_> toma: yepp, lots.....
<kwwii_> amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;
<kwwii_> amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]   sqlite3_compile error:
<kwwii_> amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  no such table: tags
* fdoving assigns to ubuntu-mirror-admins
<kwwii_> and it just keeps doing that forever
<toma> kwwii_: seems like the db is corrupt
<toma> kwwii_: try deleting it
<kwwii_> where is the db kept?
<kwwii_> I erased all of .kde/share/apps/amarok
<toma> guess: .kde/share/apps/amarok
<toma> maybe near the music?
<toma> somehting .db probably
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: did you get rid of amarokrc?
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: yepp
<kwwii_> wow, that crashed kde
<kwwii_> I thought I might let amarok run for a while to see if it ever got done
<kwwii_> it got done all right, it got done with my whole session
<kwwii_> :p
<jdong> I am alive again
<jdong> shocking, the livcd has a 686 kernel?
<Hobbsee> jdong: has for a while
<jdong> Hobbsee: I haven't used a livecd since dapper's
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I am going to find out where you live, come to your house and make you fix my amarok or else!!!
* jdong sets up fglrx on the livecd
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: what if he cant fix it?
<kwwii_> well, it is quite simple; then edgy will have the amarok theme from dapper
<Hobbsee> ah
<toma> kwwii_: is there a collection.db in .kde/share/apps/amarok ?
<kwwii_> toma: at first I erased it...after I call amarok and it spits out that nonsense, there is one again
<toma> kwwii_: is libsqliet3-0 installed?
<toma> libsqlite3-0
<kwwii_> toma: yepp
<jdong> the fglrx kernel module is mysteriously missing from the livecd
<jdong> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /lib/modules/2.6.17-6-686/volatile
<jdong> ath_hal.ko  fcdsl.ko    fcdslslusb.ko  fcdslusba.ko  fcpci.ko  fxusb.ko
<jdong> fcdsl2.ko   fcdslsl.ko  fcdslusb2.ko   fcdslusb.ko   fcusb.ko
<jdong> a lot of restricted modules are gone
<toma> kwwii_: do you use nfs?
<kwwii_> toma: nope
<kwwii_> my miusic files are on an external drive but I cannot even start amarok to get that far
<kwwii_> I have all my music on a firewire drive
<Hobbsee> hehe.  http://www.smh.com.au/news/opinion/dangerous-dealings-with-the-clothes-dryer/2006/09/01/1156817097668.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1
<jdong> what do you guys think about having konqueror fake firefox by default on gmail?
<toma> jdong: bad idea imho.
<jdong> toma: don't think konq's ajax is up for the job?
<jdong> hmm is kind of distorted
<toma> jdong: probably gmail's fault
* jdong campaigns for firefox as kubuntu's default browser :P
<Hobbsee> hehe, i wish
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok, so imbrandon got konqueror colored before I did, anywhere else?
<Hobbsee> jdong: it doesnt build with the QT engine
<toma> especially when it works when you set it to firefox identification
<toma> then there is nothing wrong with konq
* ryanakca campaigns along with jdong
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: huh?  no idea
<jdong> Hobbsee: just gtk2-engines-qt-gtk it and call it a day :)
<jdong> looks close enough :P
<Hobbsee> + gnome deps, in current config
<Hobbsee> true that
<jdong> the gnome deps are the killer....
<jdong> because we have to keep kubuntu and ubuntu on opposite ends of the repository
<jdong> otherwise it's not confusing enough for newcomers
* jdong stops ranting
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> hmm, maybe I'll roll out some kubuntu-jdong CD's :)
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> I really want to try out that snakebite torrent tracker software
<jdong> because sourceforge won't be thrilled about my customizations
<jdong> *cough* win32codecs *cough*
<jdong> *hack* java *cough* *cough*
<ryanakca> akregator needs to be purplized
<jdong> and I can't take the purple anymore.... :)
<Jucato> hm.. purple...
<ryanakca> I'll hop on it... IT'S MINE!
<ryanakca> unless someone else allready took it...
<Jucato> reminds me of a local produce... purple yam...
<Jucato> ryanakca: Akregator, KMail and Kontact. basically kde-pim
<ryanakca> ok, I found /usr/share/apps/akregator/about/top-right-akregator.png where's the rest of it?
<danimo> re!
<abattoir> nice, i think someone else is facing the amarok bug that kwwii mentioned...
<kwwii_> hehe, I am not alone!
<abattoir> and he's on a PPC
<Jucato> 1.4.2 knot starting up in PPC?
<kozz> I have amarok 1.4.2 woring on PPC
<kozz> working even
<Jucato> but he's on Dapper, right?
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, lets see if its the same error message....
<Jucato> :-D
<kwwii_> yepp, I run dapper
<kwwii_> I could not even boot the knot2 cd
<danimo> imbrandon_: ping?
<kwwii_> I love my ppcs :-)
<kwwii_> danimo: he is hiding from me
<kwwii_> :p
<danimo> kwwii_: hehe, why so?
<kwwii_> danimo: he killed my amarok
<Jucato> bug 58566
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58566 in amarok "amarok fails to start up, looping in sqlite library" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58566
<abattoir> kwwii_: ^^^^
<danimo> kwwii_: bad, bad imbrandon :)
<kwwii_> abattoir: thanks, that sounds like my problem
<kwwii_> at least now I know more why I am gonna punch imbrandon
<kwwii_> :-)
<Jucato> (you have to find him first...)
<Jucato> :-D
* kwwii_ uses xmms for now
<Jucato> kwwii_: is it the same bug as yours?
<danimo> kwwii_: the bug just hit me, too
<danimo> hmm, or not
* kwwii_ brings andreas to the train
<danimo> what andreas?
<el> ah, it's _Sime, not Sime! ping...
<Viper550> Hi...
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/akregator.png         Now it has color issues :)
<shining> you mean, the blue corner?
<Jucato> hmm...
<ryanakca> yes
<ryanakca> almost done :)
<ryanakca> and then I'll work on khelp
<shining> all these don't share the same thing?
<Jucato> ryanakca: there's still Kontact and KMail to go. eheheh
<ryanakca> shining: some of them do
<shining> it isn't fixed in one place
<shining> ah
<ryanakca> like I fixed the kde-pim part... but I need to fix the logos
<Jucato> :-D
<kwwii_> ryanakca: killer! good work :-)
<Jucato> great artwork from ryanakca and kwwii_!
<kwwii_> I am really happy to see someone doing this stuff :-)
<Jucato> I happy to see people working on Kubuntu artwork. period. :-D
<ryanakca> kwwii_: thanks
<kwwii_> hehe, no doubt :-)
<ryanakca> Jucato: thanks as well
<kwwii_> my work on amarok is stopped for the moment, so I guess I'll find something else to do
<Jucato> would any of you happen to know where to get a higher resolution version of the image used in the 6.06 Release announcement? 
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<ryanakca> kwwii_: do you have an example top-right-app.png that I could use?
<Jucato> just when imbrandon is needed... ehehe
<ryanakca> [11:04]  <-- imbrandon has left this server ("k-line").
<kwwii_> hfm, not sure where those came from
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Jucato: which one?
<ryanakca> the logo?
<Jucato> the image used in that announcement page. the logo with the kubuntu name with light shining through it
<Jucato> it's a very nice image...
<ryanakca> it is...
<kwwii_> ahhh, I have a big version of that
<ryanakca> didn't we have something like that in our usplash once upon a time?
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> I wonder why it was not made publicly available :-D
<ryanakca> by the way? what happened to our "Kubuntu" Usplash...
<kwwii_> hehe, because it is so big
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii_> haven't done any work on the kubuntu usplash yet
<ryanakca> kwwii_: isn't there an app for making uspashes?
* Jucato hopes there is one...
* ryanakca could attempt one when he's done working on kde-pim
<Jucato> I'd love to be able to easily theme USplash...
<ryanakca> .Sev.eas. had one once I thought
* ryanakca had seen it in the background of one of his XChat screenshots (iirc)
<Lathiat> iirc avahi / nss-mdns sticks to .local by defualt no?
<Lathiat> wrong window
<ryanakca> lol :)
<ryanakca> kwwii_: wheres the old kubuntu dapper uspash?
<kwwii_> ryanakca: there is something on the wiki for testing them
<ryanakca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<Jucato> ryanakca: that's for the old USplash right?
<kwwii_> yes, in any case that info will be for the old one
<ryanakca> kwwii_: did we upgrade usplash versions?
<kwwii_> boy the wiki is slow today
<kwwii_> ryanakca: there is work being done it, not sure if it will make it into edgy or not
<_Sime> el: pong
<Jucato> kwwii_: is there a wiki page where you keep all the old "candidates" for artwork? some disappeared from the Kubuntu Artworks wiki after Dapper was released
<ryanakca> is usplash *buntu written? because everything in google "USplash" seems to be *buntu
* ryanakca wonders what happened to zUbuntu
<jdong_> ryanakca: yes
<jdong_> and speaking of usplash, the edgy one corrupts all my consoles
<el> hi _Sime  :)
<_Sime> hi
<Viper550> Hello
<kwwii_> Jucato: I think that we can do that, as long as someone is willing to make a new wiki page out of the existing edgy stuff
<seaLne> jdong_: did you play with installing edgy on lvm?
<el> _Sime, have you got my email?
<ryanakca> jdong_: what d'you mean? vt1-6 are non-existant?
<jdong_> seaLne: not on lvm, no
<el> _Sime, do you think you still have time to add the tooltip to the search?
<jdong_> ryanakca: they are all scrambled
<_Sime> el: yes, did you want a normal tooltip on the textbox itself?
<jdong_> ryanakca: with amusing shades of grey and blocky characters
<kwwii_> I found the original pic from the announcement page (really big) but it is not the final version, so it needs a bit of work to make it look like that one
<seaLne> jdong_: sort of dashed lines all over them?
<ryanakca> jdong_: odd... /me didn't have vt-1-6 for the longuest time.. dunno why
<Jucato> kwwii_: or they could be included here? http://art.ubuntu.com/
<jdong_> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> i lost them for a bit about a month ago
<el> _Sime, one with icons would be better as in the screenshot here (bottom): https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability
<el> _Sime, icons to recognise the general/advanced sections
<kwwii_> Jucato: certainly
<Jucato> kwwii_: great! it would be nice to see a proliferation of Kubuntu artwork. a lot of the candidates are also nice. (the defaults are also beautiful)
<seaLne> jdong_: i had that, went away tho, is the machine actually usable?  i had to boot into single user and change fstab to devices rather than labels to be able to mount the other lvms and after that it went away
<ryanakca> kwwii_: dunno if I allready asked you this, but do you have an example top-right-appname.png?
<Viper550> Jucato: I agree, those new buttons are hawt!
<jdong_> seaLne: I haven't upgraded my lvm box to edgy yet, so I don't have lvm experience with edgy
<kwwii_> ryanakca: nope, and I tried to find the orig files on kde-look but couldn't
<jdong_> seaLne: the machine is usable for X, but I don't have any more consoles
<omeow> _Sime, if you uninstall bluetooth related packages, the System Settings menu ends up with a missing icon for Bluetooth.
<jdong_> seaLne: turning usplash off resolves it though
<seaLne> ok totally different then
<omeow> (Obviously there are users that do not have bluetooth and therefor don't need the tools.)
<jdong_> seaLne: which makes me think it's a usplash bug with the new fancy color thing
<ryanakca> kwwii_: so... all the apps that use a kde_infopage.css have a blue top-right-appname.png?
<kwwii_> yepp, I think that they all do
<Jucato> I think imbrandon_ has a complete one, at least in the screenshot he showed me
<jdong_> omeow: bluez-utils does nothing and uses nothing if you don't have bluetooth
<jdong_> omeow: why bother taking it off?
<seaLne> i think i need to test again with lvm, as i think i may have selected the option not to write labels to lvm during d-i
<Jucato> a complete purple Konqueror page
<jdong_> omeow: are you short on 500KB of space?
<_Sime> el: I probably don't have time to implement it as described in the mockup.
<omeow> jdong_, I'm just reporting a problem I noticed.
<el> _Sime, then just a normal tooltip - that's also fine. 
<jdong_> omeow: ok, just making sure you're not one of those disable-services freaks :)
<ryanakca> wow... this channel is getting busy :)
<jdong_> omeow: sorry for lashing out :)
<el> _Sime, can you influence the duration the tooltip is shown?
<ryanakca> kwwii_: or wait no... I found one that has a purple top-right-appname.png KDE Help Center
<omeow> jdong_, why do you consider those people freaks? I don't have bluetooth, nor raid, and Kubuntu's boot time is already quite slow. So I don't blame them for wanting to disable things to make it speed up booting.
<jdong_> omeow: it doesn't speed up booting
<jdong_> omeow: look at a bootchart before making those conclusions
<omeow> jdong_, I even disabled RAID and onboard audio, yet it still loads things for that.
<omeow> Why does it disregard BIOS settings?
<Jucato> ryanakca: lol! KHelpCenter's problem is the opposite corner 
<ryanakca> Jucato: lol, I know... that's easy to fix though
<Jucato> yeah
<ryanakca> just copy a working top-left logo over to the khelp directory
<_Sime> el: I'm not sure if it possible to force a tooltip to be shown.
<jdong_> omeow: it odesn't disregard bios settings
<jdong_> omeow: there's just no point in having the startup scripts detect whether or not your have it on/off
<jdong_> omeow: just try to load support, and have it fail on its own if it's off
<jdong_> omeow: the command takes fractions of a second to execute
<jdong_> omeow: bootup slowness right now is largely due to hd seeking
<jdong_> omeow: we need some sort of overlay cache to speed up booting... that'll lead to real improvements
<omeow> Are you really sure?
<jdong_> omeow: yes.
<omeow> I have Windows XP installed on the same machine. That doesn't take as long to boot.
<jdong_> omeow: I've played a lot with bootup optimizations on my boxes
<omeow> Ok.
<jdong_> omeow: XP does some degree of bootup optimizing
<el> _Sime, to make the tooltip event-based?
<jdong_> i.e. laying out bootup files linearly
<omeow> My "Mounting root file system..." step takes 33 seconds.
<jdong_> omeow: do you use reiserfs?
<omeow> Is that the default for Kubuntu?
<omeow> I just used the defaults.
<jdong_> no, ext3 is default
<jdong_> and you can't speed that up
<kwwii_> http://kubuntu-4_0063.tif  <-- the orig pic used to make the announcement pic
<jdong_> that's how long it takes to mount / 
<_Sime> el: I mean to show the tooltip immediately after the users performs a search.
<seaLne> try mounting 2Tb reiserfs partitions :)
<jdong_> and that's kind of a required step in bootup :)
<jdong_> seaLne: oh god
<jdong_> seaLne: the day I get a 500GB hd, I'll stop using reiser :)
<seaLne> ... 4 of them
<el> _Sime, that means there is a certain delay?
<jdong_> seaLne: but try using ext3 for large torrents :)
<seaLne> heh i've started using xfs recently and its behaving well
<_Sime> el: I mean the tip won't be shown until the user mouses over the textbox.
<el> _Sime, hm, that's not good...
<el> _Sime, in most cases, the mouse cursor is still in the search box when the user types. so he grabs it to move it towards a hit. does this short motion _away_ from the search field suffice to show the tooltip?
<_Sime> el: I doubt it
<el> _Sime, then we should use labels next to the search box. 
<_Sime> el: that might work.
<el> _Sime, that's not so pretty, but there needs to be an indicator for the hits
<el> _Sime, so no label when the search box is empty, show labels when the user stopped typing (is it possible to guess when the user is finished?)
<el> _Sime, well, show labels with a short delay to the typing
<el> to avoid flickering
<_Sime> el: a short delay should work.
<el> _Sime, fine :)
<_Sime> el: I'll see what I can do this week.
<el> _Sime, great, thanks :)
* Jucato wonders if el is Ellen Reitmayr of KDE usability fame, who is also responsible for the new System Settings UI...
<_Sime> Jucato: wonder no more.
<el> ;-)
<Jucato> she is? wow! 
<Jucato> great job on system settings! :-D
* _Sime just killed off klipper. It was taking 80% CPU for no reason...
<el> hi Jucato 
<Jucato> hi el! thanks for your work in improving System Settings :-D
<el> Jucato, i'm happy that _Sime implemented it so quickly :)
<Jucato> thanks to both of you!
<el> :)
<bddebian> Howd
<Viper550> I'm just wondering, has anyone else tried these icons? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44972
<ryanakca> kwwii_: I've got a working /usr/share/apps/libkdepim/about/ at http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kdepimabout.tar.gz
<Jucato> Viper550: looks really nice. sort of like a mix of Oxygen and Crystal...
<ryanakca> anyone have a page with all the kubuntu/ubuntu mailing lists?
<Viper550> Yeah, that MUST be the default icon set for Edgy.
<ryanakca> ooh?
* ryanakca waits for FF to open
<Viper550> lists.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> I like it
<Jucato> I'll try it. thanks for the link Viper550!
<ryanakca> same here
<ryanakca> 21mb though :(
<ryanakca> how big is the average one? that size?
<Viper550> 4-9 mb, but this is high-quality stuff!
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> heheh
<ryanakca> I'm just thinking about the poor user who decides to install "kubuntu-desktop" on dialup if this is default
<Jucato> hahah
<ryanakca> but then... it's their fault they took an ubuntu CD
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> that host must be on dialup... I'm at 22.6kb/s... compared to my usual 300kb/s
<Jucato> hehe! I'm on 8 kb/s
<Viper550> Yes, painful isn't it? I'll mirror it for you all
<ryanakca> thank-you :)
<Jucato> thank you!
* Jucato impatiently waiting....
<Jucato> heheh
* ryanakca twiddles... COME ON! hurry up... 
<ryanakca> grrrr... 
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> ahhh... it's taking sooo long
<Jucato> btw ryanakca, how did your fix with Akregator go?
<ryanakca> it's going red... and now black...
<Jucato> O_O
<ryanakca> I'm not done witht top-right-akregator.png yet...
<ryanakca> haven't even started on it... I took a break
<Viper550> Just wait, I'm uploading the icons to a server right now
* ryanakca shamefuly admits he's going to get a MS keyboard...
* ryanakca offers to be that server :)
* Jucato is looking for a cute TUX sticker to put on his Win key...
<Viper550> ryanacka: I'm using one too...at least they do keyboards right :D
* ryanakca wants a KDE sticker... if only Chani was around... her and her blog entries about getting KDE stickers...
<Jucato> which makes me think that those who develop MS keyboards are from a different planet than MS...
<Viper550> It's a Super Key, put a Superman sticker on it
<ryanakca> yes
<Jucato> KDE, TUX, Kubuntu... whatever! just not a Window...
<Jucato> :-D
<ryanakca> must be a pretty demented window... look at it.. it flutters like a flag
<ryanakca> what use is that.. a window that flutters, give me a break
<Jucato> it's a soft window... a very soft window. made by microSOFT...
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> yey gnomefreak!
* Jucato wonders who will transform into kdefreak again...
<ryanakca> I allwais thought that micro soft makes microscopic software... but then, why did they send windows 3.1 on 20 5 1/2" floppies...
<ryanakca> Jucato: I own the nick now... muahahahaha
<gnomefreak> hi
<Jucato> heheh
<Viper550> Almost uploaded...
<ryanakca> almost downloaded... 85%
<ryanakca> if KGets Remaining Time feature is any good, I've got 2:41 left
<Jucato> 34%...
<Jucato> is it just me, or does Konqueror-KGet really have a problem with downloading from pages that use PHP?
<Viper550> http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/4098/realistiK-r1-tar.bz2.html
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<ryanakca> "Please wait 30 seconds while our ads flicker in front of your face" lol :)
<ryanakca> Thanks Viper550
<ryanakca> hey nixternal
<Jucato> err. Viper550 I'm new to this site... what do I click to download??
* Jucato is still wondering where on the 8 planets imbrandon is...
<Viper550> Go down, enter the code
<ryanakca> Viper550: KGet wants to save "getfile.php"...
<Jucato> heheh! I've noticed that a lot... 
<Viper550> Uh oh, try Firefox
<Jucato> KDE-Look, mininova, etc.
<Viper550> I used Opera and it works
<nixternal> hiya
<ryanakca> Jucato: Viper550: I'm using firefox...
<Jucato> I pray for the day that someone will make a FF extension that would allow Firefox to use KGet
<ryanakca> They have
<ryanakca> Flashgot
<Jucato> really??
<Jucato> ooh.. me wanna try
<ryanakca> Jucato: [11:04]  <-- imbrandon has left this server ("k-line")
<ryanakca> Jucato: I've been using it for about a year :)
<Jucato> yay! darn I thought KGet didn't work with it :-D
* Jucato feels silly...
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca needs to clean up ~/
<Jucato> ok... I've been wanting to ask this... Why doesn't Kubuntu use the Kubuntu logo for the K Menu?
<gnomefreak> it does in 3.5.4
<ryanakca> Kubuntu logo?
<ryanakca> oh, it
<ryanakca> dunno
<Jucato> yes, our beloved 3 gear-headed Kubuntu log...
<gnomefreak> brb gonna smoke and decide what i have left to do
<Jucato> s/log/logo
<Jucato> the logo isn't even available as an icon?
<abattoir> Jucato: i think the last time someone asked this, the answer was that kubuntu didnt want to hide its KDE roots or something like tha
<abattoir> *that
<Jucato> ah...
<ryanakca> ooh... realistik is but kicking sweet
<Jucato> It would make Kubuntu consistent with Ubuntu and Xubuntu, though...
* ryanakca loves it
* Jucato can't wait to get it installed....
* Jucato still has to wait for download to finish first...
<ryanakca> Jucato: kcontrol will hang for about a minute though...
<ryanakca> while it extracts
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> coz it's big!!!
<ryanakca> YEAH!
<ryanakca> I like everything except the ferny
<Jucato> ferny?
<ryanakca> kmenu icon...
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> I think he mentions something about a script to use a K Menu icon?
<ryanakca> yes, but if you install it threw kcontrol, the script isn't run
<ryanakca> and the install script doesn't work here
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> hm...lemme see then.. :-D
<ryanakca> Jucato: here, got a fix for it
<ryanakca> Jucato: install threw KControl
<ryanakca> in console cd ~/.kde/share/icons/realistiK && chmod +x ferny-disappear.sh && ./ferny-disappear.sh --klogo-cool
<ryanakca> then in KControl, switch to another icon set, and then switch back to realistiK
<Jucato> thanks! me gonna try once it finishes downloading...
<ryanakca> man this guy has talent
<Jucato> yeah. I wonder how long before word spreads... the icon theme was just posted Aug 31..
* ryanakca thinks only KDE apps should show up in KMenu, GNOME apps in Ubuntu Menu and XFCE apps in Xubuntu Menu
<ryanakca> kwwii_: ping
<ryanakca> This should be default
<Jucato> or at least they should make it easy to do that...
<Jucato> I've noticed that if you hide KDE apps in GNOME using Alacarte, they will also be hidden from K Menu...
* ryanakca will now manually edit his menu, then work on akregator, then get back to learning C++
<ryanakca> hmmm...
* Jucato wonders when he'll be able to start learning C++...
<ryanakca> I have ryan for kde, user1 for gnome, user2 for xfce, and user3 for afterstep/fluxbox/ratpoison/fvwm/etc
<Jucato> ah. I mean for the same user...
<Jucato> if user1 hides KDE apps in GNOME using Alacarte, he won't see them in K Menu if ever he logs into KDE...
<ryanakca> yeah
<seaLne> should amarok not detect lack of xine extra codecs when playing an mp3 stream?
<Jucato> I thought it already did in 1.4.2?
<Jucato> or in Edgy?
<seaLne> it didn't for me just know in knot2
<seaLne> i was wondering if it maybe only worked with local mp3 files
<claydoh> ryanakca: I use this to assist with menu glut after I install gnome on kubuntu:
<claydoh> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31025
<Jucato> ryanakca: I think there's an error in the script for that icon theme
<ryanakca> claydoh: thanks
<ryanakca> Jucato: whats wrong
<Jucato> it calls "dialog" when it should call "kdialog"?
<Jucato> ./ferny-disappear.sh: line 5: dialog: command not found
<Jucato> I had to change that line in the script from "dialog" to "kdialog"
<ryanakca> wierd... worked for me
<ryanakca> the install one or the ferney one?
<Jucato> I installed through KControl, then ran those commands as you said
<Jucato> when I type "dialog" form the terminal, it returns "command not found"
<Jucato> btw, once I changed that line to kdialog, it worked. And I didn't have to change icon themes for it to take effect...
<ryanakca> wierd
<ryanakca> probably my messed up system :)
<Jucato> i just had to restart kicker :-D
<ryanakca> lol, if you had switched in kcontrol, you wouldn't've'ad to do that 
<pygi> imbrandon_, poke?
<Jucato> hey, didn't notice imbrandon entered the room...
<imbrandon> ello pygi, one minute, rebooting
<pygi> oki, then I need you
<Jucato> imbrandon is currently the most wanted person in KDE...
<Jucato> s/kde/kubuntu
<imbrandon> heh figures
<pygi> Jucato, what he broke? :)
<Jucato> Amarok on PPC
<Jucato> :p
<pygi> Jucato, nice :)
<Jucato> and kwwii_'s gonna hurt him bad for it. :-D
<pygi> kwwii_, you're here!!!
<imbrandon> what !?!
<imbrandon> works ok on _my_ ppc ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, I want the trinity UI; and I mean now! :P
<Jucato> bug 58566
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58566 in amarok "amarok fails to start up, looping in sqlite library" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58566
<Jucato> does Ubugtu also work with bugs.kde.org?
<imbrandon> Jucato: thats fixed in -0ubuntu3 ( but not pushed to dapper yet )
<abattoir> Jucato: think so, yes
<pygi> Jucato, yes
<imbrandon> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> bug 133450
<pygi> Jucato, ok, so answer? :)
<abattoir> kde bug 133450
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133450 in general "amaroK does not start on ubuntu PPC because of sqlite errors" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133450
<Jucato> oh there..
<pygi> imbrandon, * ok, so answer on trinity UI? :)
<imbrandon> i dont have it completed atm
<pygi> eh, you said that three months ago also :(
<imbrandon> 3 MONTHS !?! i think not but yes its been a while
<pygi> so I guess you'll never work on it and never complete it
<imbrandon> anyhow as i said Jucato thats fixed in -0ubuntu3 thats uploaded, and will be backported to dapper as soon as they fix soyuz to allow it
<Jucato> imbrandon: yep. actually those were not my bugs... kwwii_ is affected by it...
<imbrandon> pygi: i will when i have some time to, but feel free to rip it out of kuroos too
<kwwii_> ahhhh, here he is....
<Jucato> and just a lot of people asking
<imbrandon> kwwii_: you still on dapper ?
<kwwii_> imbrandon: dude, what did you do to my computer last night?
<Jucato> lol
<danimo> hi imbrandon
<kwwii_> imbrandon: yepp
<ryanakca> kwwii_: did you get that link?
<danimo> imbrandon: what about my favourite packages? :)
<kwwii_> ryanakca: don't think so, which one?
<kwwii_> imbrandon: do you know how to fix it?
<imbrandon> kwwii_: the fix isnt backported to dapper yet becouse of a bug in soyuz , i'll see if kamoin cant poke someone to get it faster
<imbrandon> kwwii_: yea
<imbrandon> kwwii_: the fix is in edgy already
<imbrandon> just not dapper yet
<ryanakca> [12:16]  <ryanakca> kwwii_: I've got a working /usr/share/apps/libkdepim/about/ at http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kdepimabout.tar.gz
<imbrandon> danimo: i dunno i havent tried yet today i just woke up
<imbrandon> ryanakca:  wow that would be incredibly crazy
<Jucato> imbrandon: told yah you're the most wanted person today :-D
<imbrandon> to replace libs arbitrarly
<ryanakca> imbrandon: what would? no... just the directory... with the purple theme... about/ is just .png and stuff
<imbrandon> ryanakca: ohh yea i know ( btw you know i have all those done right, they just dident make it into knot2 in time )
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> imbrandon: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/akregator.png
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I know... I just copy pasted yours from kdeui dir (iirc)
<ryanakca> from /usr/share/apps/kdeui/about
<ryanakca> you had just never gotten around to the kdepim part I don't think
<imbrandon> no i did it just isnt uploaded yet
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> they are all redone from the svg's
<imbrandon> as i just said i have /all/ those doen just not ready to upload
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> so... you did akregator, kontact, kmail/kdepim's top-right-appname.png?
<imbrandon> top-right-*.png yes
* ryanakca mutters under his breath about people not telling him things beforehand
<ryanakca> I was told this morning they weren't done :)
<kwwii_> ryanakca: so everything is done except the top-right pics, eh?
<imbrandon> iirc i rember seeing in the logs Jucato did tell you ;)
<kwwii_> it looks pretty good in general
<Jucato> I showed them the screenshots....
* Jucato thinks no one heard/saw...
<ryanakca> kwwii_: imbrandon did them all
<kwwii_> sweet
<ryanakca> imbrandon: he told me konqueror was done
<kwwii_> but he fscked my amarok :-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> back to amarok :-D
<ryanakca> [11:12]  <Jucato> ryanakca: there's still Kontact and KMail to go. eheheh
<kwwii_> he still owes me two pieces of art for that!
<imbrandon> kwwii_: hahah no soyuz fsked it becouse its blocking the -0ubuntu-3 backport ;)
<imbrandon> kwwii_: deal ;)
<kwwii_> thank god xmms still works
<Jucato> k3b and Kopete still couldn't get through to backports... didn't know soyuz had so much power... :-D
<imbrandon> anyhow lemme finish checking my mail then i'll see about the blocked backports
<imbrandon> k3b there is issues with, kopete i havent checked on
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kwwii_: is there anything art related that isn't done yet?
<Jucato> imbrandon: ah. coz Riddel made the announcement for it already. someone just asked why no update was available, though
<abattoir> Riddell: are you free?
<kwwii_> ryanakca: hrm, let me think
<kwwii_> we still need to work on an amarok theme, but SINCE MY DOESN`T WORK I CAN'T
<kwwii_> :p
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii_> did I mention that already?
<kwwii_> ryanakca: we could also work on a metabar theme
<Jucato> hm....
<ryanakca> kwwii_: metabar?
<Jucato> could I make a suggestion? there's a big blank blue screen in between the Login Screen and the Splash Screen...
<ryanakca> yes, I... dislike it...
<kwwii_> we can change the color of that blue probably
<pygi> kwwii_, hello, long time no see
<kwwii_> pygi: yeah, it has been a while, "hi"
<pygi> kwwii_, nice work on icons, GTK UI looks fantastic with them :)
<danimo> imbrandon: no hurry, preparing a pizza and then watching the football match against ireland
<kwwii_> pygi: ;-)
<pygi> kwwii_, how have you been? ;-)
<kwwii_> ryanakca: metabar is a tab in the konqueror NAvigation  panel
<kwwii_> pygi: busy as a bee
<pygi> kwwii_, no kidding :) same here ;-)
<kwwii_> ryanakca: it shows you info kinda like MS does
<pygi> kwwii_, anything regular people can see? :)
<kwwii_> pygi: well, pretty much everything in edgy kubuntu ;-)
<pygi> kwwii_, oh, right ^_^
<abattoir> kwwii_: would it be possible to have a 'glassy' translucent kicker in edgy(to match the login screen) ?
<abattoir> :P
<Jucato> what if kdmrc was set to  UseBackround=true, the backgroundrc was set to use the Login Screen's/Splash Screen's background/wallpaper?
<nixternal> thank god for /home partitions ;)
<nixternal> ummm...wth did mozilla-mplayer go?
<kwwii_> abattoir: only if you'll patch kicker to do it in a configurable way :-)
<Viper550> abattoir: You can't have transparent backgrounds and panel backgrounds...
<Viper550> I tried to apply a transparent PNG as my panel background, and it just doesn't work!
<abattoir> aah, ok :(
<shining> Jucato: I'm not sure what you are saying, but I like having the same wallpaper in kdm and in kde
<Jucato> shining: that was the same as setting a background in System Settings > Login Manager, so that there will be no blank blue screen in between the Login Screen and Splash Screen...
<shining> hm wait, I still don't understand anything
<Jucato> err.. :p
<shining> I used to set the background shown during the login, and during the start of kde in the same place
<shining> where you said
<shining> in Login Manager
<shining> but using kubuntu, it only affects it during kde start
<ryanakca> kwwii_: back... and how would I do that... do I have a template or something to work from?
<hunger> Wha this purple theme is really sick.
<Viper550> hunger: Sick - good or bad?
<hunger> Especially with some graphics still in the old blue one.
<hunger> Viper550: Bad!
* Viper550 spits his drink at the monitor
<imbrandon> hunger: thats why its a development version
<Viper550> (I actually don't have a drink)
<imbrandon> shining: #kubuntu might be a better place for that
<Jucato> the schizophrenic backgrounds have been fixed. just waiting to be uploaded says imbrandon
<hunger> imbrandon: So I can still hope for a better default theme?
* ryanakca likes the idea of having a cd that gives users a black screen... (this was talked about yesterday)...
<ryanakca> THAT.. is edgy :)
<imbrandon> hunger: not likely
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hunger: it will still be purple :-D
<hunger> kcontrol has a blue "spot" where the theme is not aplied. That is really ugly.
<ryanakca> no fancy graphics... although we migh be nice enough to give them a cheap shell
<imbrandon> hunger: as i said a development version
<ryanakca> hunger: we know... we aren't done working on it
* hunger hates people changing stuff he has set up.
<Jucato> and like I said, fixed but gonna be uploaded...
<Jucato>  O_O
<ryanakca> hunger: no... we didn't change it, you did :)
* imbrandon points the crowed to more approperate rooms 
<ryanakca> hunger: you switched to edgy :) Feel free to go back to dapper, or be patient, and use an unstable, developmental version
* ryanakca goes back to -classroom
<hunger> ryanakca: I did not. I updated my system like normal and suddenly konqui went all purple:-)
<Jucato> ryanakca: classmate! :-D
<Viper550> You know hunger, you CAN change the theme though.
<hunger> ryanakca: I am on edgy since the archives opened:-)
<ryanakca> Jucato: Classmate?
* ryanakca is principal :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry, sir
* ryanakca thinks we should start a -detention for people who are offtopic in a ontopic channel like #kubuntu-devel
<ryanakca> like us :)
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> now... metabar theme... If I can figure out what image I base myself on, I'd be much happier :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: done downloading that iconset?
<Viper550> ROFL
<Jucato> ryanakca: using it. that's why I told you there was something wrong with the script on my side... :-D
<ryanakca> oh yeah
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca remembers now
<Jucato> hehe
<Viper550> Well, at least my desktop looks nice: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=161684178444f78808acba0&m=screen
<Viper550> ooops
* Jucato is practicing the art of IRC multi-tasking
<Viper550> http://bay01.imagebay.com/bay.php?view=7247_purpleandgloss.png
<Viper550> Accidentally had that other one on my clipboard, sorry (Should have used Klipper)
<abattoir> Viper550: why does it have the fedora homepage instead of the kubuntu one? ;)
<abattoir> oh, you are on fedora...
<Viper550> I actually don't use Ubuntu, I used to though, that's why I still support Ubuntu.
<ryanakca> first one is nice as well :)
<ryanakca> nice...
* ryanakca used to use FC
<ryanakca> not as nice as kubuntu though...
<shining> what is less nice?
<Viper550> Yeah...I actually used to use Ubuntu Breezy, but then Metabar borked up my APT dependencies, and I couldn't use APT anymore (because I couldn't get it unstuck)
<ryanakca> shining: not "not as nice"... just I don't like it as much as kubuntu
<ryanakca> I think kubuntu has more of a sense of "community"?
* Jucato whistles...
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
* hunger still thinks fondly of breezy.
<ryanakca> breezy was nice
<hunger> That was a really good distro. Too bad that it is so outdated by now.
<Viper550> I switched a few months before Dapper came out
<imbrandon> wow /me pointsing earlier dident work
<Viper550> April...
* hunger found dapper to be unusable on his hardware.
* imbrandon points people AGAIN to the approperate rooms
* Jucato smiles...
* Viper550 goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> hm... did he just go to #ubuntu-offtopic? :-D
<Hawkwind> Yep
<imbrandon> wow i dident mean to clear the room, just not be sooooooo offtopic ;)
* imbrandon wistles
<nixternal> lol
<hunger> kdbus crashes before showing its gui. Should I bugreport that?
<imbrandon> hunger: if you can reliably reporduce it and in edgy i would say so
<hunger> OK...
<nixternal> well..im back to OOo...reinstalled Edgy Knot2..i had so much fubar it wasn't funny...it seems i got a bunch of borked updates that killed a lot of crap...now it runs purty ;)
<nixternal> thank god for /home partitions though
<nixternal> imbrandon: in konvo, is the "flash taskbar icon" broken?
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> anybody know where the kubuntu metabar theme is located?
<nixternal> kubuntu-default?
<ryanakca> directory?
<imbrandon> nixternal: no
<ryanakca> .kw.wii_.  offered me the job of creating a new one... but I have nothing to work with 
<imbrandon> infact thats how i just seen this message
<nixternal> argh, it is broke here
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> ryanakca: look in kubuntu-default-settings
<abattoir> ryanakca: /usr/share/apps/metabar ??
<nixternal> highlight me
<ryanakca> apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings?
<ryanakca> nixternal
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yes
<imbrandon> nixternal: 
<nixternal> argh
<Jucato>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/metabar
<Jucato> actually /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/metabaWhat are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3s/kubuntu
<ryanakca> nixternal: maybe because konversation is open?
<Jucato> lol sorry
* nixternal jumps up and down kicking and screaming "IT DOESN"T WORK""
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/metabaWhat are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3s/kubuntu
<nixternal> konversation has to be open silly ;)
<Jucato> darn!!
<Jucato>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/metabar/themes/kubuntu
<Jucato> sorry about that... darn Auto Replace :-D
<imbrandon> Jucato: does no good to use that, that could have been customized by something after install
<imbrandon> change the source package
<ryanakca> imbrandon: and where do I send the source package when I'm done?
<Jucato> imbrandon: ryanakca was asking where the metabar theme was
<ryanakca> add them to my broken repositories?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: me or Riddell or kwwii_ ;)
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> highlight me
<ryanakca> nixternal
<nixternal> omg die!
<ryanakca> nixternal: is it because konveration is your current window?
<imbrandon> Jucato: and i told him kubuntu-default -settings ( eg apt-get source kubunut-default-settings )
<Jucato> aaah oh sorry. :-D
<imbrandon> nixternal: it dosent do it if its your active window
<nixternal> wooot...got it
<Jucato> so sorry :-D
<nixternal> it was my icon theme
<nixternal> ;(
<imbrandon> Jucato:  no worries just eltting you know
<imbrandon> letting*
<Jucato> clear
<Jucato> oops... wrong window...
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<jjesse> quick question edgy will be supported for 18 months correct?
<imbrandon> yup
<jjesse> cool, working on updating docs
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: ping http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/metabarbackground.png
<crimsun> ryanakca: he's away at his son's birthday party.
<ryanakca> crimsun: kk
<ryanakca> kwwii_: ping
<kwwii_> ryanakca: hi
<ryanakca> kwwii_: I have your metabar theme
<kwwii_> ryanakca: cool, got a screenshot?
<kwwii_> in fact, why not add that and the about page stuff to the wiki as well?
<ryanakca> should I debuild -S -sa?  http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/metabar.png
<kwwii_> of course, you need to send me the stuff as well, so that we can include it
<ryanakca> kwwii_: about page stuff.. .imbr.andon. has it... he had it done before I even started :)
<kwwii_> I did not realize that he had finished it
<kwwii_> sorry
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> dont worry
<ryanakca> It was practice :)
<kwwii_> it might be best to use the same kinda bg in the metabar theme as in amarok
<ryanakca> ?
<Tm_T> yes
<kwwii_> amarok also has a similar bg
* ryanakca just took the old blue one and colourised it :)
<kwwii_> ryanakca: can you send me what you have done...we should try to make those pics similar
<kwwii_> ken@oxygen-icons.org
<ryanakca> so do you want to use the amarok one in konqueror or vice versa?
<kwwii_> well, the amarok one is not done, sooooo....
<ryanakca> kk, oh, and I touched up default.css
<kwwii_> cool, if you could send that stuff to me it won't get lost :-)
<kwwii_> for tonight, I have to go to bed...gotta get up early tomorrow
<ryanakca> it had lines that were empty within brackets... like "title { LN 1, LN2, LN3 (empty), LN4 } as well as some miss-tabbed entries
<ryanakca> yeah, I'll tarball it :)
<kwwii_> hehe, cool :-)
<kwwii_> thanks
<kwwii_> see you all tomorrow
<ryanakca> see yah
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> I have to take liblcms1 from debian unstable so I can build krita
<Tm_T> dapper here
<crimsun> from Sid not Edgy?
<crimsun> (the source packages are identical)
<Tm_T> well, I didn't look from edgy
<Tm_T> just followed link from lcms website
<jdong> imbrandon_: konversaion 1.0 ftbfs'ed for dapper-backports... got any ideas on that?
<crimsun> link to the build log, please
<Riddell> abattoir: pong
<Riddell> imbrandon_: pong
<Riddell> jdong: 1.0-0ubuntu1 also failed in edgy so it's not surprising
<Riddell> jdong: you want to backport 1.0-0ubuntu2
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/wtf.png
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-03
<nixternal> i have a mad penguin on my desktop
<crimsun> that's all on 8x6?
<nixternal> ey
<xt> hello! My edgy eft installation is stopping with partman running in eternal loops
<Riddell> xt: bug reports to launchpad.net, attach /var/log/installer/* if you can
<xt> alright
<shining> nixternal: no wonder why he's mad 
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, puting on win2k
<nixternal> im not about to purchase cedega to do this stupid office 2003 junk for school
<shining> wine doesn't do that? why can't you use openoffice?
<shining> cedega is only for games
<nixternal> wine won't run office 2003...and openoffice sucks for documentation..plus this course specifically requires .doc files
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> crossover office i meant
<nixternal> sorry
<shining> yep
<shining> oo should support doc fine
<nixternal> it supports it, but can't format it
<nixternal> i did my resume in OOo, and everyone is like, dude are you retarded
<nixternal> it looks horrid when you open it in winderz
<nixternal> or office rather
<shining> odd
* Tm_T hates doc files
<jdong> Riddell: can't backport ubuntu2 until that soyuz bug is resolved
<Riddell> humph
<jdong> my god is utorrent aggressive
<jdong> or it might just be ktorrent misbehaving
<jdong> I'm currently seeding the kubuntu/ubuntu knot2 cd's
<jdong> and I'm getting around 10 connect requests a second
<jdong> majority of whom are utorrent users
<jdong> ignoring the statistical fallacy, I conclude that utorrent is being a bitch to my router
* ryanakca wonders why he can't join kubuntu-devel llist
<jdong> because mailing lists suck^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H
* jdong ducks
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the problem?
<danimo> heya!
<Riddell> danimo!
<ryanakca> Riddell: I registered, and the first time I got an e-mail saying to click on such and such a link to activate my subscription, but then I realised I hadn't been paying attention and had typed in my old email, so I go  to change my e-mail to my new one... nothing happens... So I hit unsubscribe and I go to register with my new e-mail.. but I don't get a confirmation/activation e-mail like I did the first time
<Riddell> ryanakca: what email do you want subscribed?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ryanakca+ubuntu @ gmail . com , please and thank-you :)
<gnomefreak> forgot about that trick
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: cheater
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: lol
<Riddell> ryanakca: subscribed
<nixternal> Riddell: did you createa custom spam filter at all for the kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<nixternal> my list got its first piece of spam come through today
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: no, it uses spamassassin
<ryanakca> Riddell: I figured out the problem... gmail's filters :)
<Riddell> nixternal: it's also set to reject posts unless from a subscribed address
<ryanakca> that's why I wasn't getting it
<nixternal> heh...i was like wth, k-lined ;)
<nixternal> tis why i grabbed your info and added you to jabber ;)
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> Riddell: in KHelpCenter right..there is a KDE Online page right that lists all the contact stuff for KDE...I was thinking of doing the same for Kubuntu if you were interested...there isn't a single doc that lists everything online for Kubuntu
<nixternal> "KDE on the Web" is what I was referring to
* apachelogger notes one of his knotes is about that thingy
<nixternal> maybe add that info to the "About Kubuntu" docs
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> out of date link
* apachelogger grabs source
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> if you find broken links in any of the Kubuntu docs or what not, bug it, and then poke me
<nixternal> right now..all edgy docs are "dapper" docs..so thsoe don't count
<Riddell> nixternal: sure
<nixternal> kool. i will work something into it
* Riddell sleeps
<nixternal> g'nite
<jdong> has the magic of hal/dbus broke for anyone else?
<jdong> I get all kinds of rejected messages from dbus
<jdong> i.e. networkmanager, hotpluggable devices, etc
<jdong> A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<jdong> ^^ that's from mounting a usb stick
<jdong> heh, looks like I'm suffering bug 58165
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58165 in hal "security policy error with hald after latest updates" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58165
<LaserJock> is /usr/share/applications/kde/ the prefered place to put .desktop files?
<crimsun> seems reasonable.
<imbrandon> yea afaik
<LaserJock> interesting, I wouldn't have thought there would be much conflict
<LaserJock> although perhaps gksudo vs. kdesu
<Jucato> imbrandon: cute pic of your "little buddy". heheh! Have a great weekend, too!
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> ...when's the meeting again?
<Hobbsee> oh good, not during a medical appointment
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock 
* Hobbsee notes that her sound is clearly screwed.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: fixmysound, kthnksbye!
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> drive-by bugreport ?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: my sound's still strangely pitched, sometimes scrambled.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what's the best way to figure out what the problem is?
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<crimsun> Hobbsee: all sound?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> which driver?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: 
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<Hobbsee>  0 snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> Hobbsee: is it reproducible if you use the plughw:0 device (you'll lose dmix, or pcm multiplexing that allows you to play multiple sounds concurrently)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: not sure, how do i do that?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: normally the alsa-aware apps have a configuration for the device. You can try with aplay: aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<Hobbsee> whee!  scrambled sound!  it fixes itself for a few seconds, and then scrambles or changes pitch again.
<crimsun> also, is this 6.06.1 or 6.10?
<Hobbsee> aplay: main:547: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Hobbsee> it's edgy
<Hobbsee> i had the same problem in dapper though.  after one reinstall
<crimsun> I'm not actively tracking edgy; nearly all my support time is spent on dapper, with the patches feeding into edgy secondary
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah okay
<crimsun> kill `lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*`
<Hobbsee> gotcha.
<crimsun> then try the aplay command again
<Hobbsee> it's working now, but i cant tell you if it will stay working
<crimsun> try changing it for all the alsa-aware apps as a test
<crimsun> e.g., in amarok's xine engine's config, see if there's a device entry
<Hobbsee> crimsun: um, how do i change it for them?
<Hobbsee> ah
<crimsun> change default to plughw:0
<Hobbsee> woo!  amarok crashed with that!
<crimsun> ...crashed?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: said xine couldnt initialise any drivers, and crashed.
<Hobbsee> want the backtrace?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> I don't have Kubuntu 6.10 in front of me; what was changed in the xine config?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, a newer version
* Hobbsee pastebins
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/A9FE5l22.html
<Hobbsee> alsa device config....
<Hobbsee> mono/stereo/4/6channels?
<crimsun> that's all?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> well, ie, i can set what goes into those boxes
<crimsun> oh, right.
<Hobbsee> i just need to know which box to put stuff in :P
<crimsun> change stereo from default to plughw:0,0
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks, will test
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you're fiddling with your machine, right?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: still scrambled.  slightly less scrambled, but it's still scrambled, and the pitch changes.
<Hobbsee> so that's obviously not a fix
<crimsun> no, I don't think that's alsa.
<crimsun> is this a laptop?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yep, toshiba a10 satellite
<crimsun> running the latest bios?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: good question.  where do i find out about that?  toshiba site?
<crimsun> yep, and compare with dmidecode output
<crimsun> it's possibly tied to acpi. The symptom is that the sampling rate is shifting.
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: yea , messing with upstart ( e.g. some reboots etc )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: gotcha
<crimsun> I will be away for a couple days to get away from everything, so we may need to resume mid-week
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/32mVhF90.html is dmidecode output
<Hobbsee> still looking for bios stuff
<Hobbsee> crimsun: fair enough, that's fine
<imbrandon_> crimsun: takin some ( much deserved ) time off ? cool
<crimsun> Hobbsee: right, lines 11-12
<Hobbsee> http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_bios.jsp?service=EU
<Hobbsee> assuming it's that....
<crimsun> that's unfortunate. I have no idea if that's the same version.
<Hobbsee> it's different
<Hobbsee> the date is later
<Hobbsee> hey cool, you can update this from within windows.
<crimsun> right, but I can't tell what it fixes or anything since there's no description
<crimsun> and what's 1.30-TRAD vs. 1.30?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how do i go about fixing my BIOS if i kill it?
<crimsun> I'm not convinced that page offers a newer bios revision, really.
<crimsun> does the processor speed-step?
<Hobbsee> no idea...
<Hobbsee> i'm not good on hardware
<crimsun> hmm, it might not even use acpi
<crimsun> from these pages (google search) it seems to use apm
<crimsun> that's another beast in itself
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<crimsun> ok, you can try buggy_semaphore=1
<crimsun> sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 buggy_semaphore=1
<Hobbsee> sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 buggy_semaphore=1
<Hobbsee> oops
<crimsun> lovely. Some reports say acpi, others say apm.
<Hobbsee> according to dmidecode both are supported, right?
<crimsun> yes
<Hobbsee> (has no idea what sh'es talking about, sorry!)
* Hobbsee keeps fiddling
<crimsun> same symptom?
<Hobbsee> yeah, still buggered.  seems a bit less buggered though
<crimsun> sorry, that really seems to be beyond alsa
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right, okay.  thanks for your help though :)
<hunger> good morning
<danimo> moin
<Hobbsee> greetings
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ugh got to be up in 5 hours , sleep time, bbiab 
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> night!
<imbrandon> danimo: btw i had limited success with teh compile now BUT ....
<hunger> imbrandon: Good night to you.
<imbrandon> it segfaults heh sooo i'll dig a little more tomattow
<seaLne> Hobbsee: should the you don't have xine extra codecs message in amarok have worked for streams?
<imbrandon> gnight hunger
<danimo> imbrandon: ok, cool :)
<imbrandon> night Hobbsee danimo
<danimo> imbrandon: bye
<Hobbsee> seaLne: dont remember
<seaLne> it didn't for me
<imbrandon> seaLne: if not i think it should be "fixed" for mp3/m3u streams yes
<imbrandon> and .pls ? but problem with .pls is it can be anything ( like ogg etc )
<imbrandon> but 90% or better are mp3 .pls's
<seaLne> the weird thing for a user being that they get the stream title and stuff appearing, just no sound
<imbrandon> wonder if there is a way to "pre-parse" the playlist to get the media type
<Hobbsee> that script needs better error checking anyway.
<imbrandon> hrm , well i'm too tired to think about it honestly but i have a patch to apply to amarok tomarrow anyhow so if you shoot me off an email i'll rember to look at that too
<imbrandon> seaLne: very true
<seaLne> is it some how still parsing the idv3 tag even though it can't play the music?
<imbrandon> it dosent handle cancel and such gracefully iirc
<imbrandon> yea id3 tag info comes from taglib 
<imbrandon> and thatas in main and installed with amarok
<seaLne> k
<imbrandon> thats*
<imbrandon> same lib handles ogg mp3 and others iirc
<imbrandon> anyhow BED for me , gnight seaLne
<imbrandon> if you shoot me a mail or poke me in the morn i'll look at the script closer when i put the artwork patch in tomarrow
<seaLne> n
* Hobbsee wonders if imbrandon fixed whatever was wrong with kwwii's system
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: he is/was using -0ubuntu2 becouse thats what is backported to dapper atm
<imbrandon> its fixed in edgy but the dapper souyz has an issue atm with multi backports
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> keybuck should fix it monday so all will be gravy
<imbrandon> same with konvo and kopete
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: just fyi ( to be fixed soonish e.g. monday "sometime" ) its malone bug 58144 thats put a damper on backports for the moment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58144
<imbrandon> anyhow , i'm off
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay, cool
<imbrandon> <screen detached>
* Hobbsee wonders if she's suddenly turned into an idiot.
<Tonio_> heya
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yop :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you see guidance power manager launching twice too ?
* _Sime does.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you mean that's a bug?  i thought that was something weird with my session saving.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I don't figure out why
<Tm_T> well
* Hobbsee has an idea
<Tonio_> there is only one autostart entry
* Jucato experiences that, too...
<Tm_T> 11:53 < _tsdgeos> Tm_T: well, i currently have four (4) guidance power manager icons in the systray
<Hobbsee> er, indeed.
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/.kde/share/config/session$ ps -A | grep guidance
<Tonio_>  4717 ?        00:00:01 guidance-power-
<Tonio_>  4737 ?        00:00:01 guidance-power-
* Jucato waves hi to Hobbsee
<Tonio_> also the name of the process is........... strange at least :)
<Tm_T> 11:55 < tsdgeos> four guidance icons and the klaptop icon
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hu ? isn't there a conflict between the packages ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point.  it is only there once
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I don't know, I don't have laptop with KDE
<Tm_T> Tonio_: and that's not kubuntu user even, KDE devel
<Tonio_> okay, I can't work on this today, I still have to finish installing in my girlfriend's appartment...
<Tonio_> I'll be okay tomorrow for this :)
<Tm_T> so there seems to be some problems in upstream too ;)
<Tonio_> seya tomorrow then :)
<Tm_T> hi Tonio_ 
* Hobbsee wonders how one installs in an appartment
<Tm_T> and have fun ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> :-D
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Jucato> kids... I feel so young again :-D
<Jucato> argh... errands...
* seaLne adds a "me too" for multiple guidance power manager 
* hunger sees it only once.
* Hobbsee wonders...
<hunger> But the mouse over display does not show anymore. Was that removed? I am sure I had one with the version with the old icon.
<seaLne> it does for me
<Hobbsee> interesting....very interesting
<Hobbsee> hunger: ping?
<Hobbsee> and anyone who was just in that g-p-m discussion
<Hobbsee> Jucato: help me out?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: what's up?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i've been testing out various g-p-m stuff - why a whole lot of us get multiple icons
<abattoir> yes... i was reading :)
* abattoir gets the icon too...
<Hobbsee> the bug is that g-p-m doesnt respect the session saving settings.  so unless you start with an empty session, you get multiples, it seems....
<abattoir> even though i made sure i quit it before logging out
<Hobbsee> however, i havent figured out much more than that
<Hobbsee> abattoir: it doesnt matter, it doesnt understand that killed is killed.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: try killing it, and logging in again?
<abattoir> ok...
* danimo just read about xandros 4 in tux magazine
<danimo> they scored extremely well
* Hobbsee wonders how you can force something to start minimised, apart from session saving
<danimo> Hobbsee: kstart --iconify ./foo
<danimo> Hobbsee: would that help?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: yes, it always loads an instance... and kde's session mgmt. loads up previous instances
<Jucato> err... sorry Hobbsee, I was away.
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> abattoir: what happens if you killall guidance-power-manager, check with ps aux | grep power, and then restart kde?  does the same thing happen?
<Jucato> yeah I had that same experience with g-p-m and thought it might have something to do with restoring the previous session. it disappeared when I set KDe to start with an empty session...
<abattoir> Hobbsee: that's what i generally do... and the next time I startup, there is an icon(when there shouldnt be)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: darn, so you really have to start with an empty session to fix it
* Hobbsee plays with empty sessions
* abattoir tries that out...
* Jucato eagerly waits for abattoir's return...
<abattoir> it is loaded, even in a fresh session
<Jucato> but only once
<Jucato> because g-p-m is in /usr/sharAutomatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/start
<Jucato> lol sorry
<Jucato> because g-p-m is in /usr/share/autostart
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, but none of the other entries there load if you quit them once...
<Jucato> rawr... away again...
* Hobbsee is having fun playing with all of this
<Hobbsee> yay for irssi :)
<gnomefreak> is there a reason amarok isnt a depend of kubuntu-desktop. and would it make sence to add it since everyone is media hungry?
<gnomefreak> nvm it is
<gnomefreak> for some reason i thought i had to install it
<Lure> hunger: mouse over guidance is already fixed in svn
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> danimo:  it half worked!
<Hobbsee> eh.  sort of
<danimo> Hobbsee: what failed?
<Hobbsee> danimo: er, actually, it did work.  it just didnt do quite what i wanted.  i'd like it to keep the windows maximised when i click on their icons in the tray
* Hobbsee checks man kstart again
<Hobbsee> i guess i can set the individual windows like that...
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Riddell> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, i finally got the hang of bzr :P
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<abattoir> Riddell: and... it works better than the GTK UI? :S
<Hobbsee> dinner
<Riddell> abattoir: cool
<Riddell> abattoir: so your archive is complete?
<abattoir> Riddell: yes... only the password and confirm password thing left.. i couldnt figure that out :(
<Riddell> password to what?
<abattoir> Riddell: in the last step, when the Password and confirm password fields dont match, the GTK UI does nothing, while the KDE UI finishes...
<Riddell> abattoir: I've never used a UI
<abattoir> huh?
<abattoir> Riddell: I mean the GTK and KDE frontend :P
<Riddell> I've never used either
<abattoir> Riddell: what do you mean?
<Riddell> I just use the command line
<abattoir> aah, so how do you input?
<abattoir> Riddell: ok,ok, there has been a misunderstanding... i didnt mean the bzr UI
<Riddell> aah
<abattoir> Riddell: i meant oem-config :)
<Riddell> got ye
<Riddell> so the KDE oem-config is more fixed than the gnome one, sorted
<abattoir> Riddell: 'more fixed'?
<Riddell> well it works while the gnome one seems to be broken
<abattoir> Riddell: i dont face any errors w/ the gnome UI
<abattoir> Riddell: at which step? what happens?
<Riddell> abattoir: you say "the GTK UI does nothing"
<danimo> Riddell: edgy finally has a kde oem mode?
<danimo> cool
<Riddell> danimo: it will when we merge in abattoir's work
<abattoir> Riddell: well, if the password fields dont match, 'nothing' is better than finishing :P
<abattoir> Riddell: password and confirm password, that is
<Riddell> abattoir: I see
<Riddell> debconf will report a failure and I guess that bit isn't well tested
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll see if i can fix it by tonight, else i'll come back to you or ask Kamion for help..
<abattoir> Riddell: otherwise everything works fine :)
<abattoir> danimo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<danimo> abattoir: how does oem mode work exactly? like can I create a setup and clone that to X PCs?
* danimo looks
<Riddell> danimo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Riddell> danimo: you do the install then dd the disk image to all your other laptops/desktops, then sell them to customers
* Hobbsee declares dr who scary.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hide behind the sofa
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh.  or just come up here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's a wall behind the sofa.  i wont fit.
<danimo> Hobbsee: dr. who is awesome
<danimo> Hobbsee: I love the show
<danimo> Hobbsee: can't wait for christmas
* Hobbsee isnt a great fan of scary/tense things.
* Hobbsee gets enough scary stuff in real life.
<Hobbsee> :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: what episode are you watching?
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'm not sure, i wandered in late.  the tardis has been destroyed in an earthquake, and there's a guy with black writing all over him.
<danimo> Hobbsee: ah, "impossible planet/satans pit"
<Hobbsee> danimo: probably
<danimo> Hobbsee: great stuff :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> danimo: have fun watching it :P
<danimo> hehe
<danimo> Hobbsee: I already know most episodes since 2005 inside out
<danimo> that said, wikipedia has a really good episode guide :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that.  scary :P
<Riddell> sebas: why did you make power manager not be a kuniqueapplication?
<Lure> Riddell: I think it was partialy due the missing dcop fix, but sebas has more info
* Hobbsee uses the workaround for only getting one icon in the tray for the g-p-m
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: delete the /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop :P
<Jucato> heheh
<Riddell> well, that doesn't help for the first boot
<Hobbsee__> Riddell: true that.
<Hobbsee__> what?
<Hobbsee__> the session never seems to get killed.
<Hobbsee__> Riddell: doesnt help for the very first boot of a new user, yes.
<Jucato> abattoir mentioned something a while ago?
<abattoir> Jucato: no, dont think so...
<Jucato> ah.. must have misread something...
* Jucato scrolls up...
<abattoir> Jucato: nothing after the message on g-p-m
<Jucato> ah I must have misunderstood. I thought you meant that if I quit the extra g-p-m's once, they won't get reloaded in the next session. sorry about that
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's the problem - they do
<Jucato> yeah. I had 4 of them last night...
<Jucato> I just set the Session Manager to start with an empty session... but that doesn't really help much, since the default is to restore from the previous session...
<Hobbsee> ah darn, i'm not in irssi anymore
<Hobbsee> well, if you delete the respective lines in ~/.kde/ksmserver* (whatever it is), then it works as intended.
<Lure> Riddell: sent another pm fix (just in case if you are packaging new version)
<Riddell> Lure: you might want to ask for a KDE SVN account now :)
<danimo> ack
<Lure> Riddell: how do you do that?
<danimo> Lure: http://developer.kde.org/joining/applysvnaccount.php
<Riddell> http://developer.kde.org/joining/applysvnaccount.php
<Riddell> hmm, google has the ?edit pages in it's results
<Lure> danimo, Riddell: thanks - was not aware how easy it is... Will do now...
<Lure> what is preffered way? https or ssh? (I suspect ssh)
<Riddell> Lure: ssh is much nicer in my opinion
<Lure> Riddell: I thought so...
* jdong still crying about his dbus
<Riddell> jdong: what's up?
<jdong> Riddell: bug 58165
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58165 in hal "security policy error with hald after latest updates" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58165
<jdong> I get those types of error messages
<jdong|coreduo> am I really the only one here with a broken dbus
<jdong|coreduo> :(
<Hobbsee> why do we have a separate "power menu" icon under kmenu --> lost and found?
<toma> because you have thrown the desktop file away?
<Hobbsee> point.
<Hobbsee> i thought i put that back....
<Hobbsee> yeah, i did...
<Jucato> will there be a way to remove the Hibernate option from the Logout menu?
<Hobbsee> not easily, i suspect
<Jucato> ok... gotta get used to not hitting that button :-/
<seaLne> you could change the default one, then press return?
<Jucato> yeah I do that too
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> kdebase maintainers around?
<Jucato> but my muscle memory was quite used to clicking on the last button to reboot :-D
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: er, what in particularly were you wanting to know?
<Goliath23> a solution for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/56206 (kpersonalizer starts every time kubuntu starts) ... a very anoying bug and low hanging fruit in terms of fixing it I guess
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56206 in kdebase "kpersonalizer (the first time wizard) starts every time I start KDE" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Jucato> Dapper right?
<Goliath23> right
<Jucato> let me dig up the "hack" for that...
<Goliath23> it's already tracked down to the generation on kpersonalizerrc missing the [General]  section
<Goliath23> Jucato: it's not about the hack. I fixed that for my system. I just find this is a very annoying bug which should be fixed with a new kdebase version immediately, won't you agree?
<Goliath23> would you ..
<Goliath23> sry ;()
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how bad's that hack?
<Jucato> which brings up another question... there are quite a few bugs in KDE 3.5.4 on Kubuntu. will they be looked into after Edgy is released?
<Hobbsee> that's an update of k-d-s, it looks like
<Jucato> Hobbsee: could you check if my "solution" was safe? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8041.0
<Goliath23> Jucato: looks like a hack to me.
<Jucato> I did say it was a hack...
<Goliath23> I guess the problem is fixed if just the kpersonalizerrc was created correctly
* Hobbsee looks.
<Hobbsee> does this happen on edgy?
<fdoving> Jucato: i wouldn't do it that way, if it wasn't my own system.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no...
<fdoving> Hobbsee: no. not as far as i'm concerned.
<Jucato> fdoving: I'd love to be able to give a proper way...
<Jucato> actually it also didn't come from me. but we have been trying to work out some of these bugs ourselves since KDE 3.5.4 came out...
* Hobbsee pokes this with a long, very pointy, stick.
<Hobbsee> why is this being evil, and not doing what i want
<Jucato> so I'm curious if there will be some patches made available for Dapper after Edgy is released... after all Dapper is LTS, but then agian, KDE 3.5.4 isn't standard
<fdoving> Jucato: put [General]  \n FirstLogin=false in ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc maybe? 
<Goliath23> fdoving: that's the fix for one user, yes
<fdoving> Goliath23: yes, it's kind of a voodoo magic problem.
<fdoving> the problem exists on dapper, but not on edgy.
<fdoving> the sources are the same.
<Jucato> fdoving: and if kpersonalizerrc doesn't exist? create it and put that one line?
<Goliath23> is there a public repository for the packaging where one could look into the latest commits between kde353 and 354? (I mean the kubuntu repo, not the kde repo)
<Lure> Jucato: what is the problem with hibernate in logout?
<fdoving> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kpersonalizerrc is set correct, but it doesn't work somehow.
<fdoving> it works correctly on edgy though.
<Hobbsee> we dont even install kpersonalizer by default, last i looked
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Jucato> Lure: I don't have hibernate on my system?
<Lure> Jucato: HAL thinks differently.. ;-)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes we don't. but the upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 does
<Goliath23> maybe this patch has something to do with it? : 
<Goliath23> +  * Make ksmserver Recommend kpersonalizer, since it is used when
<Goliath23> +    running KDE for the first time. Also patch startkde so it doesn't
<Goliath23> +    fail when kpersonalizer is not present. (Closes: #309803)
<Lure> Jucato: did you try it?
<Lure> Jucato: desktop or laptop?
<Jucato> desktop
<fdoving> Goliath23: isn't that included in edgy too? 
<Jucato> I tried. I had an error and had to reboot. I forgot to take note of the error . I was in a hurry :-D
<fdoving> gah.. my server is named 'edge' and i run 'ssh edgy' all the time. 
<Lure> Jucato: maybe we need to offer this only if machine is detected as laptop (to be on safe side)
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ any opinion abut this?
<Goliath23> fdoving: dunno. just read it in the changelog included in the kdebase54 diff
<Hobbsee> when kpersonalizer is run the first time, when the kpersonalizerrc is set to true, does it behave all the time - ie, not start on subsequent times?
<Jucato> Lure: probably. although the Power Management module in System Settings is also missing, so I presumed it detected that my system is a desktop. hence my surprise at seeing a Hibernate butotn
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: ^
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it runs every single time in KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper
<fdoving> Jucato: even after FirstLogin=False in ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc is set? 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, but what happens if you set firstlogin="true" - does it still start each time?
<Jucato> fdoving, Hobbsee: I meant that unless you edit some config files, it will keep on running everytime.
<Jucato> is it safe to create the kpersonalizerrc file if it does not exist yet? and put only one line it?
<fdoving> yes.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, and how do you edit the config files so that it works as intended?  use firstlogin="true"?
<Goliath23> who creates that file on kubuntu anyway?
<Lure> Jucato: thanks for info - will look how we decide for powermanager starting and do the same for logout
* Hobbsee feels like she's talking in circles here.  i think someone fried my brain
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I just comment this line out in /usr/bin/startkde: "kpersonalizerrc General FirstLogin true"
<Jucato> so that it would affect all users, not only mine
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's a dodgy patch.
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: kubuntu-default-settings, unless i miss my guess.
<Jucato> yeah... I'm going to change it to fdoving's suggestion
<Jucato> but I'm thinking about how to make this change system-wide
<fdoving> i'm making a testenvironment now.
<fdoving> pbuilder is powerful. :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: easy.  modify k-d-s
<Jucato> strange, /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kpersonalizerrc has set FirstLogin=false. but IIRC, until I changed that in startkde, it didn't work...
<fdoving> Jucato: that's the strange part, and this works in edgy.
<Jucato> can the changes in startkde affect the ones in k-d-s?
<Jucato> fdoving: yeah, I've noticed that too
<Jucato> but the stranger fact is that KPersonalizer gets installed when KDE is upgraded to 3.5.4 in Dapper
<fdoving> aha.. that might be the problem.
<Goliath23> nah, that's okay... it just shouldnt start
<fdoving> i don't have kpersonalizer installed on edgy.
<Jucato> Goliath23: no, actually, it shouldn't be installed at all
<Jucato> it's not part of kubuntu-desktop's dependencies
<fdoving> that could be the problem, because the settings in startkde probably overrides the settings in k-d-s.
<Jucato> I always thought that KDE looked in $HOME first, then in k-d-s, then only in /usr...
<fdoving> startkde makes ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfigkeys
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: just to understand the mechanism... k-d-s is not a program, it's a directory. so what happens to the files in that directory? a simple copy operation on user createn? triggered through what?
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: i think so, yes.
<Goliath23> copy it is?
<fdoving> and kde probably priortitize $HOME settings.
<Hobbsee> triggered thru the lack of .kde folder
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: triggered in startkde
<Goliath23> ?
<fdoving> Goliath23: triggered through user changing settings. 
<Goliath23> fdoving: pardon?
<fdoving> Goliath23: when a user change a setting the files are saved in ~/.kde/ 
<Goliath23> fdoving: yes. question was if the initial genration of .kde is just a copy operation form the k-d-s directory...
<Jucato> fdoving: I see that my commenting out that line in startkde also commented it out in ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfigkeys
<fdoving> Goliath23: no. it's not (afaik).
<fdoving> Goliath23: only the needed files are made. if there are no changes the files should be read from /usr/share...
<fdoving> i THINK. 
<Jucato> Goliath23: AFAIK, k-d-s settings are not copied, but an entirely new set of config/xml files are generated for .kde ...
<Hobbsee> !info kubuntu-default-settings
<ubotu> kubuntu-default-settings: Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.06-22 (dapper), package size 1970 kB, installed size 3080 kB
* Hobbsee kicks p.u.c
<Jucato> Hobbsee: try apt:/ in Konqueror....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: neat, thanks
* Hobbsee never remembers that
<fdoving> that will be slow to, if p.u.c is slow . it basically contact p.u.c to do it's job.
* Jucato will try to create a new user to test kpersonalizer...
* fdoving will try the same on edgy.
<Jucato> fdoving: part of apt:/ uses apt-cache, part of it uses p.u.c
<fdoving> Jucato: i know, i packaged it :)
<Jucato> fdoving: yay!! so it's you who I have to thank!
<Jucato> did you also make it? it looks like a Kubuntu-only kio-slave
<fdoving> no, i didn't make it.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> but still, thanks for packaging :-D
<fdoving>  Sylvain Joyeux  did.
<Jucato> that's one KIO slave advantage we have over SUSE.
* Jucato doesevil grin
<Jucato> s/doesevil/does evil
* Hobbsee creates a patch, that will hopefully work
<fdoving> Hobbsee: what do you patch? startkde? 
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: did you see that commented out lines in startkde?
<Goliath23> concerning kersonalizer?
<Goliath23> looks strange to me!
<Hobbsee> fdoving: no, i'd try to avoid patching that, if possible
<fdoving> agreed.
<fdoving> but i think that's the root of the problem.
* Hobbsee would prefer to try the k-d-s change first - as that should have been all that was kubuntu-specific
<Jucato> if test "$kpersonalizerrc_general_firstlogin" = "true"; then <-- where does startkde get the $kpersonalizerrc_general_firstlogin?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: what do you want to change in k-d-s? 
<Hobbsee> fdoving: the config file for kpersonalizer
<Hobbsee> someone got an i386 machine that they havent tampered with?
<fdoving> only edgy ppc here.. 
<Goliath23> Jucato: from line 76 : . $kdehome/share/config/startupconfig
<Hobbsee> (or reverse all the other changes that they've made w.r.t this stuff)
<Jucato> $KDEHOME, not $HOME?
<Jucato> and $KDEHOME on Kubuntu is /etc/kde3 right?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: sorry, i dont have access to building on that.  i can post the source and you can compile it, if you want
<fdoving> Hobbsee: this setup works in edgy. just checked. 
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/
<Hobbsee> debs for dapper are there
<fdoving> with kpersonaliser installed.
<Hobbsee> see if that fixes the problem, with no other change
<fdoving> Jucato: could you test this? as i'm on edgy.
<Jucato> what will I test? hold on logging into a new user to check if I have reversed my "hack"
<fdoving> Hobbsee: k-d-s is not arch spesific.. though.
<fdoving> Jucato: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-23_all.deb
<Jucato> ok I was able to reverse my "hack", downloading the .deb, and also checking if a kpersonalizerrc was created in $HOME if you choose to skip the wizard
<Hobbsee> fdoving: true.  you're welcome to see if it installs :)
<fdoving> Hobbsee: as i don't have the problem, i doubt it will make any difference.
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: what did you change?
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: the k-d-s config file for kthingorc
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> debdiff is up there too
<Jucato> so kpersonalizerrc wasn't created in $HOME, and k-d-s still says FirstLogin=false. installing patch
<Jucato> yikes..
<Jucato> hold on :-D
<fdoving> Hobbsee: FirstLogin=true ? heh.. well :)
<Hobbsee> i would test it myself, but i dont have kde 3.5.4 on dapper, and i'm not booted to there anyway
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: so "FirstLogin=true" means tat the firstlogin happened already?
<fdoving> that would set the same as startkde sets.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: well, it seems to me that you actually *want* it to start up the first time, after you install it.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: and if it shuts up after that, then isnt that the intended behaviour?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so it starts Kpersonalizer again.
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: actually, the kubuntu guys dont want it to start at all
<Hobbsee> if you're going and installing it deliberately, then you certainly want it to start.
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: true that.  things randomly starting up are evil.  but some are needed.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: then what's the purpose of the kpersonalizerrc in k-d-s ? 
<Hobbsee> fdoving: now if i knew *that*....
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee is experimenting a little...
<fdoving> Hobbsee: check apt-cache rdepends kpersonalizer
<jdong_> is there a way to mark every single package for reinstallation?
<fdoving> it's certainly installed by default.
<jdong_> I just found some really messed permissions/ownership on my filesystem
<Jucato> Hobbsee: congratulations!
<jdong_> so I suspect that is part of the problem with my breakage
<Hobbsee> fdoving: can you pastebin it please?  
<Hobbsee> jdong_: yay.  breakage is fun!
<Hobbsee> ahhh...i see.
<jdong_> I'm a few ideas aways from reinstalling :(
<Jucato> your patched worked. after KPersonalizer starts once, it doesn't run again
<jdong_> and this is a heavily customized setup, so I'd rather not
<fdoving> Hobbsee: http://rafb.net/paste/results/X2D51n27.html
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay....
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it has one side effect though...
<Hobbsee> fdoving: yep, right
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which is?  it starts the first time?
<Jucato> other than that
<Jucato> I have disabled KDM Themes. It re-enabled them.
<Hobbsee> what the....
<Jucato> I'm not sure what it will do for someone using a different KDM Theme
<fdoving> jdong_: dpkg --get-selections|cut -f1|apt-get install --reinstall
<fdoving> maybe? 
<Hobbsee> *how*?
<jdong_> fdoving: will give it a shot
<Jucato> rawr! darn xterm... 
<Goliath23> my guess is line 64 in startkde! ... 
<fdoving> Goliath23: it's just strange that edgy respects k-d-s kpersonalizerrc.
<Hobbsee> um.  we dont install kdebase by default?
<Jucato> we don't
<Goliath23> I guess startupconfigkeys are those applied on every start of kstartupconfig... and there is a firstlogin true in it, which makes no sense I thinkg.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: my bad, ignore it all. 
<Jucato> even with Hobbsee's patch, startupconfigkeys still says "kpersonalizerrc General FirstLogin true"
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.
<Goliath23> I know.
<Goliath23> and does the patch work?
<Jucato> yes it does
<Jucato> with a side effect...
<Hobbsee> theoretically, if the bug is in startupconfigkeys, then all distros should get it, not just us.
* Hobbsee wonders if that was the case with kde 3.5.2
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I don't think so... this only came up in KDE 3.5.4...
<fdoving> the bug doesn't exist in edgy, that's what puzzles me.
<Jucato> fdoving: maybe because KPErsonalizer isn't installed in Edgy?
<Jucato> but upgrading to kde 3.5.4 installs KPersonalizer
<fdoving> i have it installed. and it doesn't start with a clean account.
<Jucato> hm...
<Hobbsee> it would occur upgrading to 3.5.2, too, actually.
<fdoving> brb.. give the kid some food.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah, the side effect only happens if you have disabled KDM themes. if you're using a different theme, the theme remains the same
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right.
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: you aroudn tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: it's a sunday, paid employees dont usually work on sundays
<Jucato> now, wasn't this all exciting? we made Hobbsee make a patch for k-d-s :-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Goliath23> maybe in the evening. better you contact me by mail
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: why?
<Jucato> one KDE 3.5.4-on-Dapper bug down, and a few more to go...
* Hobbsee adds to the bug report
<Goliath23> does the fix work?
<Jucato> Hobbsee's fix? it does
<Hobbsee> my patch?  Jucato said it did
<Hobbsee> i'd like Riddell to eyeball it though
<Jucato> at least on my end
<Jucato> definitely
<Goliath23> i'll try it too, later
<Jucato> besides, he's the one who
<Jucato> who's gonna put it on Kubuntu.org :-D
<Jucato> oh Hobbsee... "Settings default mouse cursor theme to Kubuntu ..."
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: can you explan why it works? because changing FirstLogin="false" to FirstLogin="true" seems paradox to me ;)
<jdong_> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 2202 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jdong_> whee!
<Jucato> Goliath23: it means that you really make KPersonalizer run first, so that it could be set to =false in $HOME later...
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: evil voodoo, that also happened with amarok.
<Jucato> I'll edit my posts in kubuntuforums.net and KDE-Forum to reflect what fdoving said about leaving startkde alone...
<Hobbsee> yeah.  that kind of stuff is a little scary, as it tends to break other things too
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: yeah, looks like broken by design ;)
<Jucato> but it would still be good if a system-wide solution was available. so we have to wait for Riddel for the real thing :-D
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: true that.  fortunately, i didnt write it to start with
<Jucato> ehehe
* Hobbsee could push that patch through.  it'll have to wait till monday anyway.
<Hobbsee> kamion/mdz will have to eyeball it.
<Jucato> I really hope that once Edgy is out, Dapper could get a bit of loving again :-D
<Goliath23> Hobbsee: maybe we could grab the guy who did it and make him fix it, or helping him with it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: monday is just a few hours away for us... too bad they aren't on our timezone...
<Goliath23> EVEN IF IT IS RIDDEL HIMSELF *ducks and runs*
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Goliath23: hehe
<Jucato> trying to be brave, but intentionally dropping not spelling it :-D
<Jucato> I'm keeping Hobbsee's patch. so if something goes wrong, I have something/someone to blame.. :-D
* Jucato does evil laugh
<fdoving> any idea why this problem only appear in 3.5.4 on dapper? why does the old way work on edgy? 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: edgy's a clean install?
<fdoving> not my edgy.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: technically, it should have trouble on either.  but the dapper kde 3.5.4 packages came back with other problems that edgy's never did
<fdoving> it was installed as hoary,dist-upgraded all the way..
<fdoving> even though the source was the same.. i know.
<Jucato> hm.. was 3.5.4 built for Dapper in the first place? or mainly for and tested on Edgy?
<Hobbsee> built for edgy first
* Hobbsee never tested the dapper lot
<fdoving> packaged for kubuntu,and buildt for both dapper and edgy i guess. since dapper was released the primary focus would be edgy :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: well, exactly.
<Jucato> heh.. I thought so...
<fdoving> i recall riddell thinking this problem was strange back when it first appeared.
<Jucato> I also recall him saying that KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper really does have some bugs...
<Hobbsee> it does.
<Jucato> I know of 3-4 reproducible ones.
* Hobbsee suspects that people have been too busy to look at them.
* Jucato thinks so too...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: got fixes for them?
<Jucato> nah. this time, they're not so easy to fix as editing config files...
<Jucato> one of them is with HAL
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  i had to patch kde 3.5.4's kdenetwork too.  i didnt.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> new version of hal in edgy, too
<Jucato> another with System Settings (not in KControl)
<Jucato> and another with "Get New Wallpapers"
* Hobbsee wonders what the "get new wallpapers" one is
<fdoving> get wallpapers from kde-look.org isn't it? 
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> Most Downloads and Latest tabs actually
<Jucato> you can click on the names, but it won't show in the preview
<Jucato> so only the Highest Rated tab works properly
<Hobbsee> oh.  lovely.  does that happen in edgy's too?
<Jucato> IIRC, no
<Jucato> I checked these 4 bugs and weren't able to reproduce them in Edgy
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you get that the highest rated one shows in the preview tab, no matter what you hit with the most downloaded, and lastest tabs?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes
<Jucato> in Edgy too?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> argh
<Jucato> missed that...
<Hobbsee> i didnt think that would be dapper specific
<Hobbsee> Jucato: file a bug upstream for that :)
<Jucato> yey! bugs.kde.org!
* Hobbsee replies NOTAKUBUNTUBUG!  YAY!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> hm.. but...
<Jucato> I have to check first if it has been reported...
<fdoving> there are some nice wallpapers though :)
<Jucato> and that's a bit harder :-D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  it kind of does that as you report the bug.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you're using help --> file bug?
<Jucato> on any KDE app?
<Jucato> ok I have to first think what app/component Get New Wallpapers is associated with...
<Hobbsee> should do
<Hobbsee> i dont think that's edgy specific
<abattoir> Jucato: KHotNewStuff ?
<Hobbsee> kcmbackground
<Hobbsee> Jucato: file it from within kcontrol
<Jucato> someone already filed KDE bug 133188 but under kcontrol
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133188 in kcmbackground ""Most Downloads" and "Latest" tabs of "Get New Wallpapers" window do not work." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133188
<Jucato> so it's also in Debian...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: systemsettings/kcontrol use the same thing.  well, use alot of the same modules
<Hobbsee> Jucato: is there a bug in malone for that?
<Jucato> haven't checked. checking now... (I've only been interested in bugs recently...)
<Jucato> bug reporting and searching wasn't really the easiest thing for me... until now that I've got the proper motivation :-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> but... how do you search for bugs in LP?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: see https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs and the search bar
<Jucato> hmm.. no search bar. But I did click on "Bugs"
<Hobbsee> er, yeah, that, sorry
<Hobbsee> hmm..  it's not in there
<Jucato> nope. no bug report in Kubuntu Team for that
<Hobbsee> Jucato: doesnt seem to be in all of ubuntu for that either, there are only 17 of them.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i wouldnt bother filing it in ours - upstream should fix it
<Jucato> yeah. it also seems to be a general KDE bug. also affects Debian
<Jucato> if the bug report was filed right...
<Jucato> nice... now I know what to say when people ask :-D
<Jucato> oh...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, if it's an upstream bug, it's not our problem, they may as well fix it there, where they know the codebase.  that's my general opinion
<Hobbsee> anything that's in our bugtracker of that nature will just get ignored, by that reasoning
<Jucato> ah. but a System Settings bug should be filed in LP right?
<Hobbsee> it uses the same modules as in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> and i think system settings bugtracker is in bko.  _Sime?
<Jucato> except that it only happens in System Settings, not in KControl..
<Jucato> but Dapper only
* Hobbsee got it happening in kcontrol
<Jucato> no, different bug...
<Jucato> :-D
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Jucato> from #kubuntu: "<kegie> hey all! I've just upgraded to 3.5.4, worked fine except now I get the personalizer wizard every time I log in. Is there any way of getting rid of it?"
<abattoir> there's your guinea pig :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hope it works for him like it did for me
<Hobbsee> excellent
<Jucato> I was about to say that "and Hobbsee is a QOTU",  but restrained myself :-D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you coul dhave just said that i was a kubuntu developer
<Jucato> I knew that :-D
<Jucato> now you'll get requests and questions ... part of the job
<abattoir> QOTU?
<abattoir> Queen by any chance?
* fdoving thinks so.
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> Queen of the Universe
<abattoir> aah, so she's not just a mistress?
<Jucato> mistress could be interpreted in defferent ways...
* abattoir quits being offtopic, and gets on with his work :)
* Jucato snickers
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i didtn like the thought of being called the mistress.  hence the queen.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: especially with my whip :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> well, Hobbsee does kick people out when she feels like it. lol
* abattoir searches for Hawkwind's log stats.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hawkwind> http://www.seerofsouls.com/channelstats/kubuntu.html
<abattoir> Hawkwind: thanks
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi, btw :)
<Jucato> nice job Hobbsee!
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Morning, and no problem :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)  woo
<abattoir> wow, 5 kicks
<abattoir> should i say... 'That's all'? ?
<Hobbsee> 5 kicks?
<abattoir> "Hobbsee  likes to /kick  5"
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> two of them are friends of mine on another server too :)
<Hobbsee> cant say i remember what the other 3 are for though
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> the one who kept on saying "rm -rf /"?
<Hobbsee> him too
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> anyone still running Dapper here? and using KDE 3.5.4?
<Jucato> I just want to confirm a bug...
<Hawkwind> Yes and no
<Jucato> aw..
<Jucato> time to switch to that newly created user...
<fdoving> Hawkwind: cool statistics, could you please alias uniq to fdoving? is that possible with irssistats ? 
<abattoir> aah, fdoving is uniq... i didnt know that :P
<fdoving> :)
<Jucato> neither did I. until I caught him changing from uniq to fdoving :-D
<Hawkwind> fdoving: It's possible yes.  Just something I've not done with the stats, but I'll look into it for ya later today
<Hobbsee> gah.  no wonder i have trouble remembering everyone when they change their nicks
<fdoving> well, needed to make things easier on everyone.. uniq at irc, and fdoving at forums,and frode m. doeving in mailinglists..
<Hobbsee> heh.  i dotn think that's easier
<Hobbsee> fdoving: did you write on the kubuntu devel mailign list then?
<Hobbsee> or was that someone else?
<Jucato> hehe
<fdoving> Hobbsee: about what? 
<Hobbsee> fdoving: updated kde packages for dapper is coming to mind
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Since you never sleep...I see you've taken over the top spot for the one who speaks the most :)
<Jucato> whoa?
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  that reminds me, i should be asleep
<Jucato> I do sleep!
<Hobbsee> or doing my assignment
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is your site up now?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: define "my site"
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i haven't written much to that list, last mail was a reply to the 'KDE 3.5.4 problems' thread.
* Hobbsee has one, which she hasnt touched in a while, and her random place to chuck stuff, on buntudot
<Jucato> err.. I mean, the site that was down? the one you asked me to check if I could connect to it
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ah okay
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ohhh...my uni site.  still buggered, it seems
* Hobbsee simply wont be able to do the tute for tomorrow :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: omg! I'm on top! I don't know if that's a good thing...
<Jucato> lol! I even topped ubotu!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's interesting to check those stats every few days and see who is active and who is not
* Jucato is bookmarking
* Hobbsee isnt activ
<Hobbsee> e
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good source to look at for someone who might apply to be an op of the channel to prove how active he/she is
<Jucato> ehehe yeah... 
<Jucato> though I have no plans for that. eheheh
<Jucato> I think having Hobbsee is enough to scare the living daylights out of people :-D
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> ph34r the wh!p!
<abattoir> Hawkwind: reminds me... we wanted to discuss something... with Hobbsee?
<abattoir> or am i behind times?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: We need to discuss quite a bit before Thursday, yes
<abattoir> *behind the times
<abattoir> aah ok
<Hobbsee> abattoir: not at this time of night you dont, but there's a meeting on thursday, where i'd like you guys to present a summary of what you're planning on doing.
<Hobbsee> feel free to send me any logs of what you have, if you want, or just tell me
<Hobbsee> logs are good.  *shrugs*
<Jucato> hm... 
<Jucato> we haven't even "met" after that initial one...
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i have a feeling i'll be pretty busy until your wednesday
<Hobbsee> 2 assignments to do, at least
<Hawkwind> Yeah we need to get things together or else we will have to wait til the next meeting after this Thursdays
<Jucato> so when do we meet? Hobbsee and I are from almost the same timezones
<Jucato> (how convenient..)
<Hobbsee> uh...your tuesday, i suspect
<Hobbsee> if i'm around, i'm fine to meet, i think
<abattoir> UTC times please... :)
<abattoir> *your* *ours* is confusing me
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm +8 UTC, Hobbsee is +10
<Hobbsee> yeah, we need to keep to UTC
<Hawkwind> I'm in CST USA time, it's currently 9:21am Sunday morning :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i was actually quoting your UTC time there, as it's generic UK time
<Hawkwind> I have no idea what that is UTC
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ie, your tuesday, which is my wednesday
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: timeanddate.com
<abattoir> Hobbsee: *my* tuesday? i dont live in the UK
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what place exactly in CST? I'll add it to the clock applet
<Jucato> I have NY and CA already...
<Hawkwind> Current time zone offset:	UTC/GMT -5 hours
<Hobbsee> abattoir: where are you?  US/UK/somewhere near-ish to there?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: NY is EST and CA is PST and I'm in CST, which is Houston, Texas
<Jucato> ah ok. (I'm only missing MST lol)
<Jucato> what the? no texas or houston in show timezones?!!??
<abattoir> Hobbsee: nvm, i'll figure it out...
<Jucato> hm..
<Hobbsee> actually, it's usually
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You have to use Chicago
<Hobbsee> my $day+1 = everyone else's $day
<Jucato> yeah... 
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> except in my case...
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what time is the meeting for you?
<Jucato> 5am lol
<Hobbsee> something horrifying?  like...5am?
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> we should swap that to a night again, sometime
<Jucato> hey, I was up until 4am for the #ubuntu-classroom this morning...
<Jucato> I think getting up at 5am will be easy :-D
<Jucato> which reminds me... I have to make the transcript for the class. lol
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> what was that on?
<Jucato> compiling basics
<Jucato> which is weird... that it came first before installing packages... which is the class 2 weeks from now...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> okay then....
<Jucato> Ah seems like someone already reported the System Settings bug I mentioned
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<Hobbsee> mainly because i'm curious.  _Sime likes fixing such things.
<Jucato> bug 55470
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55470 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings crashes when requesting "Command Shortcut"" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55470
<Jucato> KDE bug 129787
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 129787 in general "warn about shortcuts collisions with system settings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129787
<Jucato> rawr wrong KDE bug
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> KDE bug 132255
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 132255 in general "systemsettings crashes choosing "Regional & Accessibility" -> "Keyboard Shortcuts" -> "Command Shortcuts"" [Crash,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132255
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee notes that she isnt subscribed to all those bugs
<Hobbsee> i dont think i want to be, either
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> it's also in the kubuntu-devel maling list
<Hobbsee> bleh.  i do read that.
* Hobbsee doesnt like mailing lists.
<Jucato> neither do I lol
<Jucato> still, it seems to still be the preferred mode of communication between... you know...
<Jucato> geeks...
<Jucato> :-D
<sebas> Riddell: DCop won't work with a KUniqueApplication, don't know why  but it's reported to the PyKDE list. 
<sebas> The patch I sent earlier is another problem.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i prefer IRC.  and an email notification, even a log, of what's happened in irc, if i request it, and need to something about it in future
<Hobbsee> ditto bug reports via email.
<Hobbsee> IRC i can immediately tell the person "your idea is wrong", or "you should do it this way" rather than having to think of a nice way to do it :P
<Hobbsee> and it being archived, etc
<Hobbsee> people dont tend to look thru the irc logs
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<Jucato> :-D
<Hobbsee> nyah.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, CC on wednesday.
<Jucato> huh?
<Hobbsee> i got it to output :)
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> yikes! 108 unread feeds... I've been ignoring them all afternoon/evening
<Hobbsee> send them to /dev/null :P
* Hobbsee does that with some of her email
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> btw, is there any plan to provide a GUI for handling ADSL PPPoE connections?
<Hobbsee> kpp?
<_Sime> sebas: what you can do is look at the list of other apps via DCOP and exit if you see another g-p-m.
<Hobbsee> kppp?
<Jucato> kppp works only with dial-up, right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's there, it just doesnt work, iirc
<Hobbsee> er, maybe
<Hobbsee> i dont know
* Hobbsee only has cable :P
<Hobbsee> as do most devs
<Jucato> cable uses DHCP?
<Hobbsee> why do you need a GUI for handling adsl connections?  isnt it done automatically?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> grr...
<Hobbsee> you can use a static ip, too
<Jucato> I think ADLS PPPoE is currently the only type of connection that doesn't have a GUI...
<Jucato> you have to dig through the docs to find the command...
<Jucato> makes me jealous of drakconf... :-D
<Hawkwind> I use all static within my network and I have cable.  DHCP is nothing but a major pain
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> I did see a KNet app in KDE that seems to configure all types of internet connections.
<Hobbsee> find out what it was :)
<Hobbsee> bring it up at the meeting
<Jucato> I'm not sure how stable/useful it is though. but it would be good to have GUI alternatives for different types of internet connections... (although my LoCo team leader doesn't think so...)
<sebas> _Sime: Aye, good point.
<_Sime> sebas: that is basically what kuniqueapplication does
<Hobbsee> Jucato: stick it on the agenda, discuss at the meeting
<Hobbsee> we have 2 hours, and we shoudl get thru everything if everyone stays on topic
* Hobbsee pats her whip
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> could I stick it there, without being a Kubuntu Team member yet?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course
<Jucato> ok... me goes to the wiki page :-D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you dont get to be part of quorum of course, as you're not on the kubuntu community council - but dont worry, only 6 people are anyway
<Jucato> heheh!
<Hobbsee> and you dont want to be, as you have to vote :P
<Hobbsee> and voting for memberships can be painful - when you have to say "no"
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> voting for membership on the kubuntu community council?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> bwhahah! I don't think I want to be a member anyway... :-D
<Hobbsee> kubuntu membership == ubuntu membership == edubuntu membership anyway
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> hmm.. Kubuntu Team = Kubuntu COmmunity Council?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> kubuntu team = place to assign bug reports
<Jucato> aah
<Hobbsee> kubuntu members = list of members that are to do with kubuntu
<Hobbsee> KCC = group of 6 people who make the high decisions, like the CC
<Hobbsee> and a few other postions, of course
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> you really are the QOTU :-D
<Hobbsee> official title is kubuntu community manager.  i would have prefered kubuntu manager or something.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> it's just a title, but it has it's uses.
<Jucato> but "Queen of the Universe" kicks azz
<Jucato> :-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee beds.
<Hobbsee> night all
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Sleep well
<Tm_T> rrrrhhh
<Tm_T> I'm slowly getting pretty irritated
<Tm_T> after reinstall now my konqueror etc has modified things
<Tm_T> well, I mean kubuntu vs kde
<Tm_T> but I can't remember how I can revert/remove this kubuntifying
<Jucato> for Konqueror?
<Tm_T> yes
<imbrandon> Tm_T:  you want to use kubuntu without kubuntu ?
<imbrandon> remove kubuntu-default-settings ( and purge it )
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> imbrandon: I don't like to take it all off, just some particular things
<imbrandon> short answer, long awnser, patch kde{base,libs}
<Jucato> How do I change Konqueror back to the default KDE profiles? http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<imbrandon> well remove /change what you donr like, i dont see how this is a "development" issue though as thats done "by design"
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<Tm_T> imbrandon: sorry, I'm bit tired ;(
<imbrandon> lo Jucato
<imbrandon> food time bbiab
<Jucato> cute pic btw. of the birthday boy
<imbrandon> :)
* Jucato wants to get some ice cream too
<imbrandon> brb
<Jucato> um.. question: will Krita be permanently removed from the default applications in Edgy?
<Lure> Jucato: I suspect yes, but default apps will be discussed on next Kubuntu meeting
<Jucato> (which I will attend ehehe!)
<Jucato> I guess that's in light of the suggestion to include digiKam instead? oh well, wait till thursday :-D
<Lure> Jucato: I would preffer digiKam before krita - it is for sure more needed by "general user" than krita
<Jucato> Me, too. I thought that Krita put there because Ubuntu installs the GIMP :-D
<kwwii> evening
<Jucato> evening!
<kwwii> rebooting, brb
<kwwii> I assume that the "alternate" installation CDs are in text mode?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, maybe that will work better on my mac :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: what's wrong with the desktop CD?
<kwwii> Riddell: it does not boot on my 2nd mac, and I don't wanna mess up my laptop
<kwwii> i had the same problem with dapper
<kwwii> funnily enough I get the same error messages on both macs, only my laptop somehow makes it through whereas the eMac doesn't
<kwwii> wow, a 12 hour download
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> I'm sick of kdeprint
<Tonio_> gnome-cups-manager works and not kdeprint, once again
<Tonio_> it would be nice if canonical was testing kdeprint from time to time
<Tonio_> I have the feeling only gnome is tested...
<insanekane> hmm ..
<insanekane> Tonio_: what kind of problem ?
<insanekane> Tonio_: hehe, funny feeling :)
<Tonio_> insanekane: kdeprint doesn't connect to cups
<Tonio_> I'm trying to fix this
<insanekane> Tonio_: hmm wierd ... is this in edgy ?
<Tonio_> insanekane: yup
<insanekane> Tonio_: scary
* Jucato thinks he should get a printer soon so that he could experience the agony of setting up printers...
<Tonio_> I'm unsable to click the "usb printer" button to set my printer
<Tonio_> of course it works with gnome-cups-manager
<insanekane> that sucks ...
<Tonio_> I sometime have the feeling that if the 3 or 4 personns here were not testing everything, nobody from the ubuntu crew would care.........
<Tonio_> I'm sick of this
<insanekane> Tonio_: hmm
<insanekane> Tonio_: I too :/
<insanekane> Tonio_: but i guess they are doing their best
<Tonio_> the question is now, is canonical supporting kde or not ?
<Tonio_> officially yes, but in the real world, I don't think so
* Jucato thinks it's up to us to really push for proper KDE support from Canonical...
<insanekane> Jucato: is it ?
<Jucato> ehehe just thinking...
<insanekane> Tonio_: actually, do you use tools to coordinate/automate testing the software ?
<Tonio_> insanekane: nope
<Tonio_> we should but we don't
<insanekane> Tonio_: like writing unit tests ? or using that FrogLogic software for GUIs ?
<Tonio_> insanekane: just a second........
<insanekane> Tonio_: np ... i dont want to bother you when you are working :)
* Jucato should really get a printer...
<Tonio_> insanekane: no pb :) jsut that I'm trying to fix this
<danimo> heya Tonio_
<danimo> Tonio_: knetworkmanager stopped working with wifi :(
<Tonio_> danimo: ah ?
<Tonio_> works here
<insanekane> danimo: sorry ... dont want to insult you or anything ... but that was funny :)
<Tonio_> we didn't touch the package for long now
<danimo> insanekane: hmmm?
<insanekane> first kdeprint, then knetworkmanager ... i felt it was a strange situation
<Jucato> wonder what's next?
<danimo> Tonio_: here it only works with nm-applet
<danimo> Tonio_: knm does not see any wireless networks
<Tonio_> danimo: did you try to delete your knetworkmanagerrc eventually ?
<danimo> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> danimo: you may try this
<danimo> Tonio_: odd, works now
<Tonio_> danimo: ;)
* fritsch thanks everyone - edgy upgrade went fine without big showstoppers ... but the colors ;-)
<Jucato> hehe...
<fritsch> Jucato: the mixture between blue icons and "lila?" colors was not so friendly to me
<Jucato> yeah... you can't change the fact that the icons are still dominantly blue... 
<Jucato> and although purple is close to blue, they don't seem to mix well in this case...
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: didn't you modify the usb:/ ioslave ? That can cause the issue for kdeprint I think
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm unable to click the "ltp or usb" button since kdeprint doesn't see the usb printer, while it works with gnome-cups-manager
<Tonio_> looks like an ioslave
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at the multiple guidance power manager problem...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know it is a known issue (KUniqueApplication), but I can temporary provide a workarround with kds (do not restore guidance-power-manager).
<Lure> Riddell (or any other Qt guru): I am looking into taking Amarok's OSD into kmilo for hotkey support; it is implemented with QPainter (icon+text), but we would need to add QProgressBar for volume/brightness - is it possible to compine QPainter and QProgressBar? how?
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to do this or are we waiting for power-manager to be fixed ?
<Tonio_> Lure: hey :)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: is it you or _Sime that patched the media:/ and usb:/ kios ?
<Lure> Tonio_: _Sime (and imbrandon prepared packages)
<Tonio_> Lure: I have the feeling that causes an issue with kdeprint
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll see this with _Sime then
<Lure> Tonio_: I doubt that usb:/ was changed
<Tonio_> Lure: we'll see :)
<Lure> Tonio_: can you fix bug 30809 in k-d-s?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30809 in kdemultimedia "KsCD does not work out of box" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30809
<Tonio_> Lure: hum........ probably
<Tonio_> Lure: yes it is possible
<Lure> Tonio_: does KsCD works for you out of box? It does not work on most laptops...
<Tonio_> no problem
<Tonio_> Lure: my cdrom drive simply fails in kde (sata drive) that's another issue........
<zorgluuu> q. after releasing edgy, will the release strategy of kubuntu change for a more stable os ? aka releasing only if very well tested ? or the release strategy wont change ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I must say I'm not a fan of that media:/ patch
<Lure> Tonio_: why not? I like it a lot
<Tonio_> it gives me a folder with a shortcut "cdrom" and "cdrom0"
<Tonio_> that's not easier for the user to my view
<Lure> Tonio_: this will probably go away with .hidden
<Tonio_> not that much understandable
<Lure> Tonio_: I think we still do not ship proper .hidden files for / and /media
<Tonio_> Lure: probably
<zorgluuu> any other place more suitable to have an answer to my question ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is that when you insert a cd, the desktop entry that appears still goes to media:/hdc for example
<toma> zorgluuu: your question is a bit vague
<Tonio_> users will get lost in my opinion
<toma> zorgluuu: we always try to release a stable os
<Tonio_> Lure: don't you think ?
<zorgluuu> toma: ok so the current dapper you got when you do 'apt-get upgrade' is the stable one ? 
<Lure> Tonio_: this will also go away (redirected to /media) - I think we should just drom media:/ kioslave alltogether
<toma> zorgluuu: what do you mean? dapper as it is released is pretty stable.
<zorgluuu> toma: i see a lot of breaking by only upgrading package, i just suffered from one, so i may not be too calm now :) 
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't understand, how do you want to drop media:/ completly ?
<zorgluuu> toma: but im not there to bitch. so i get that the policy wont change once edgy is released
<toma> zorgluuu: why dont you tell us what you did and what went wrong instead
<Lure> Tonio_: why would someone need media:/ if everything is provided through /media?
<zorgluuu> toma: i did an upgrade yesterday, and it broke my 3d with a 915gm intel
<Tonio_> Lure: sure but how to make kde creating desktop entries using /media ?
<zorgluuu> toma: now it is still accelerated according to glxinfo, but it is twice slower in practice
<Lure> Tonio_: we can leave it for users that would type it in konq., but it is not good...
<Tonio_> Lure: will the shortcut be removed or do you "beleive" it might ;)
<toma> zorgluuu: it is impossible to test every setup, you are welcome to join the test team. 
<Tonio_> just to be sure I don't prompt if not necessary
<zorgluuu> toma: i tried 'system setting' -> display -> admin mode -> autodetect -> it produce the good parameters -> unable to save (all button greyed)
<zorgluuu> toma: i do understand what are you saying :)
<Lure> Tonio_: it is _Sime's call - but idea is that proper redirects to /media will solve non-KDE apps
<Tonio_> Lure: I agree on that point
<zorgluuu> toma: it is why i didnt want to explain the issue itself but just wanted to know if the policy will change
<toma> zorgluuu: no, it is not to end the discussion, it is just to difficult to test all setups
<zorgluuu> toma: as i said i do understand what are you saying :)
<toma> zorgluuu: ;-) i'm not sure, Mark wrote something after the breakage of X
<zorgluuu> i dont beleive you try to shut me up, simply i am fully aware that your test team is based on volonteers
<toma> zorgluuu: maybe something like a staging area would be good
<toma> zorgluuu: not sure what the idea is 
<toma> maybe anyone else might be better informed
<zorgluuu> i think it would be good to have like a middle ground
<zorgluuu> dev - something - stable
<zorgluuu> dev for people really on the edge
<toma> has some similarities with debian ;-)
<_Sime> Lure: Hi
<_Sime> Tonio_: Hi
<zorgluuu> something for people willing to test but would still be able to use their box :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: hey ;)
<Lure> _Sime: hi
<zorgluuu> stable for 'i want it to work !!!' :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I was wondering if you also touched usb:/ protocol ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: nope
<_Sime> that issue with media icon on the desktop is known.
<_Sime> I've been working on it this weekend.
<Tonio_> _Sime: kdeprint is not working at the moment, impossible to click on "local lpt/usb printer"
<Tonio_> _Sime: great ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: and what about the "cdrom" simlink ? is there a solution ?
<Tonio_> 2 cdrom entries for me in /media
<_Sime> Tonio_: it would be nice if you we could just delete the cdrom dir and symlink. CDROMs still work with out those two things.
<_Sime> Tonio_: but I suspect that they must stay
<Tonio_> appart from that I agree with lure that resolving the non-kde apps issue is a significant progress
<_Sime> Tonio_: for apt or something.
<Lure> _Sime: we could also just list them in .hidden
<_Sime> Lure: the symlink can go in .hidden.
<Tonio_> _Sime: why deleting the dir ?
<zorgluuu> toma: ok lobby for middle stable :)
<zorgluuu> see ya
<Tonio_> is your patch mounting them here automatically ?
<Tonio_> so that I only see the cdrom dir when a cd is inserted ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: the dir can be made automatically when you insert a CDROM.
<_Sime> Tonio_: just like with usb pens etc.
<Tonio_> _Sime: great
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'll look at the folders, if there is a way to get them removed
<Tonio_> or renamed to .hidden files
<_Sime> Tonio_: Yes, things get automounted more or less, even if you ask it to do nothing.
<_Sime> Tonio_: standard media:/ is also "fast and loose" about mounting.
<_Sime> Tonio_: it automounts on demand though.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I just noticed that the "select action" feature doesn't work for me when I insert a cd
<Tonio_> maybe that's just me
<Tonio_> can someone confirm this or not ?
<Tonio_> maybe it is a profile issue but I'd like to be sure :)
<_Sime> my edgy should be quite clean now. So I can test that in a moment.
<Tonio_> _Sime: thanks ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: my problem is that I'm playing with settings a lot (kds) so I never can be sure my profile isn't destroyed :)
<_Sime> I've been trying to hack on and compile a copy of KDE here.
<_Sime> and make it match the already hacked version that edgy uses.
<_Sime> it has been kind of tricky testing stuff out.
<_Sime> oooooh purple splash screen...
<_Sime> I've been thinking about removing the whole "mounted/unmounted" concept from the GUI for removable media.
<Tonio_> _Sime: yep that makes it quite complicated
<Tonio_> I don't find the "select action" configuration thing in kcontrol.......;
<Tonio_> grmpf
<_Sime> Tonio_: the popup is not appearing when I insert a disk or usb pen. :-/
<_Sime> Tonio_: I don't know why.
<Tonio_> _Sime: there is a config dialog in kcontrol as far as I remember
<Tonio_> I am not able to find it
<Tonio_> _Sime: this feature is configurable
<Tonio_> _Sime: do you know where ? because it is deactivable, so maybe kde default as just changed
<_Sime> it is under "Notfications"
<Tonio_> in systemsettings or kcontrol ?
<_Sime> ss
<_Sime> I didn't turn mine off though.
<Tonio_> _Sime: hum, I'm testing something
<Tonio_> It looks like the antialiasing fonts problem
<Tonio_> _Sime: hum, nope, it is different... I cannot make it to work
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay we have this problem to fix too :) I'll look at that after I managed to fix (if I do) the klipper problem
<Tonio_> _Sime: can that problem be a consequence of your patch or not ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: could be, although I did test things here first. :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: hum, well, it would interesting to know if it is or not a consequence of that patch :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: since you did it, probably better you test it before me
<Tonio_> _Sime: can be an issue with kde 3.5.4 too.... I'l investigate
<_Sime> Tonio_: I'm seeing the same kinds of weirdness that you are. I'll be investigating.
<Tonio_> danimo: inserting a cd now gives me the icon on the desktop, looks like the issue was external to kde, probably hal
<Tonio_> _Sime: thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll fix bug 30809 toonight
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30809 in kdemultimedia "KsCD does not work out of box" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30809
<Tonio_> _Sime: we probably need to define a complete testing procedure to widelly test kubuntu before any release, cause we're finding to many issues to me :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: what else has been falling over?
<Tonio_> _Sime: klipper crashes when you have set your parameters and relaunch it
<Tonio_> but only when you launch it via the desktop file or alt + f2
<Tonio_> not in konsole :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's probably the funniest thing
<Tonio_> _Sime: see bug 56377
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56377 in kdebase "klipper crashes on login " [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56377
<kwwii_> Riddell: same question, different channel
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ping ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: isn't there a way to make the background stretched with the kdm theme ? the standard moodinkde theme does it, so I assume it is possible
<Tonio_> kwwii_: that doesn't work with yours
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yeah, I have to add pics that are large enough...it does scale it, but the pic is only 1600x1200
<kwwii_> we need to add the scaling to the ksplash as well
<kwwii_> unless Riddell has been busy and took care of it already :-)
<kwwii_> my text mode download is going to take another 5 hours, so I cannot really check myself yet
<Tonio_> kwwii_: sorry but I don't understand :)
<Tonio_> my screen is 1280 800 and the image isn't scalled, I only see the topleft part of it
<Tonio_> kwwii_: it does it with the moodinkde theme so I assume that's due to riddell's patch  ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: how big is your screen? (and/or maybe I changed it in the xml)
<Tonio_> 1280x800 (laptop)
<kwwii_> for now, it is better that it crops it, since ksplash does the same
<kwwii_> ouch
<kwwii_> I will look into that, thanks for mentioning it
<Tonio_> kwwii_: no problem ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I'll change kds too to avoid that little blue screen just before the theme launches
<Tonio_> it is easy to fix
<kwwii_> hrm, at least my newest version should scale it
<kwwii_> is the menu button wide or does it just fit the text in?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay I'll let you know
<kwwii_> strange question, but it'll tell me which version of the file you have
<Tonio_> hum, I don't understand your last question
<Tonio_> ;)
<kwwii_> in KDM, there is a button which, in english says "menu"
<Tonio_> yes, let me check
<kwwii_> the newer version has a wider button
<Tonio_> kwwii_: the button is a bit too big ;)
<Tonio_> okay so I have the latest
<kwwii_> ouch
<kwwii_> that is the newest then
<kwwii_> I guess it is a bug 
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I mean it is wider, not "too much"
<Tonio_> kwwii_: maybe yes
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I'll look at the xml file eventually
<kwwii_> I had problems setting the center of the pic to 50%x50%
<Tonio_> it works with the moodinkde theme so I may find out what happens
<Tonio_> kwwii_: and did you noticed that blue background that just appears one second ?
<kwwii_> the file to look at is /usr/share/kdm/themes/kubuntu/kubuntu.xml
<kwwii_> the bg is defined in the very first item
<Tonio_> in fact we have to set the kdm background since we can see it just a second before ksplash launches
<kwwii_> the blue background does not appear at all for me
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hum, should depend on the speed of the computer$
<kwwii_> and the platform, as well
<Tonio_> kwwii_: anyway, that has to be set so I'll do it :)
<Tonio_> it doesn't impact ksplash at all, so don't worry
<kwwii_> you could try to set the x and y coordinate of the first pixmap item to 50%x50% and see if it works for you
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hum, I don't have anyt problem with the background of the kdmtheme :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: you missunderstood me, it is with the background of the ksplash theme
<kwwii_> my screen is 1440x900 and it tiled it really funky, for no good reason
<Tonio_> moodin background
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> :P
<Tonio_> no issues at all with kdm theme
<kwwii_> yeah, as I said a while ago, we still need to do that
<kwwii_> :p
<Tonio_> kwwii_: but isn't the functionnality already in moodin ? it works with other moodin themes
<Tonio_> kwwii_: Riddell's patch then ?
<kwwii_> yepp, jonathan said it would not be hard
<kwwii_> but I do not know if he did it yet
<Tonio_> okay so his current patch causes this little issue :)
<kwwii_> you have the newest stuff, it appears, so I guess not
<Tonio_> yep, probably
<kwwii_> his current patch is probably my stuff
<kwwii_> which caused it :p
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: nope I was talking about a previous Riddell's patch :)
<Tonio_> okay thanks very much kwwii_ ;) I have to go
<kwwii_> have fun
<stebbins> Does Anjuta run on kubuntu?
<jdong_> stebbins: I don't see why it wouldn't
<gnomefreak> stebbins: yes
<gnomefreak> stebbins: kdevelop is "anjuta for kde"
<stebbins> ok
<gnomefreak> anjuta uses gtk libs because it was made for gnome
<gnomefreak> so if you dont want the gtk libs and bases you should use kdevelop
<gnomefreak> stebbins: these type of questions belong in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<stebbins> ok
<danimo> imbrandon_: ping?
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> some day I wish a world without fucking humans wouldn't exist....
<toma> ?
<toma> you mean a world without humans would exist?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-27
<nixternal> Jucato: !@#@)*))!)!!) WECLCOME BACK!!!!
<nixternal> tried to sneak in here :)
<Jucato> hehehe! hi nixternal! :O)
<Jucato> thanks :)
<nixternal> I see you got your qt book
<Jucato> finally!!!
<Jucato> after.. um... a year since publication? hahaha
<nixternal> I just grabbed the "foundations" book and danimo's book...both good books as well
<Jucato> grr!!
<nixternal> truthfully, I like it the best though over the 2 new books
<Jucato> the only other Qt book available is the Design Patterns one...
* Jucato looks to see if danimo's around :P
<nixternal> danimo's book is damn close though...he hits some things like designer which is cool
<ScottK> nixternal: Good enough you can finish the pinentry-qt4 port yet?
<nixternal> ya, the bruce perens books are garbage..I have the design patterns one as well
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, I need to get some time here and start working on it
<Jucato> now all we need is a KDE book... which can't be started until 4.0 at least :(
<ScottK> Cool.  I'll keep harassing you.
<nixternal> I know you will :)
<Jucato> luckily the other bruce perens books are free to download :)
<nixternal> so far, only Hobbsee can out harass you
<Jucato> she can outharass anyone :)
<ScottK> But right now I have to give a presentation on Tuesday in San Francisco, I fly tomorrow, and I haven't started it.
<nixternal> I love when people go out and buy an ipod, then drop it off with like 50 cds they want copied over
<ScottK> And I need data from the internet to do it, so I can't do it on the plane....
<nixternal> ScottK: ouch!
<nixternal> I just started messing with latex-beamer these past couple of days
* ScottK has a plan to stay up all night and then sleep on the plane.
<nixternal> I think it is the best thing ever for a nice style and everything
<Jucato> I always think of something else whenever I hear/see latex :)
<Jucato> ok back to work..
<nixternal> prevert!
<nixternal> ya, I am getting ready to head to bed
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Jucato> heheh g'night then!
<Jucato> see you when you wake up heheeh
<nixternal> true that
<Jucato> I'll be here again from now on :P
<DaSkreech> nixternal: MMMM .ogg :)
<Tm_T> hrrrrr
* Tm_T is tarting in university today
<Jucato> Tm_T!!!! hello sir! :)
<Tm_T> hi hi :)
<Tm_T> I'm sooo excited
* ScottK hopes Tm_T was missing a letter in that last bit.
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Tm_T> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> Tm_T: Are you tarting in Uni tomorrow or starting?
<Tm_T> today, in 2 hours
<Tm_T> ah yes, s missing, now I noticed :)
* Jucato thought Tm_T meant farting....
<Tm_T> :/
<Jucato> instead of tarting
<Jucato> teaching, btw?
<Tm_T> nope, student
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> lucky you
<Jucato> I have to start next year :(
<Tm_T> well, I assume I will teach too in some point
<Jucato> and it's an online/home learning/distance education course
* ScottK has vague recollections of having attended (and graduated) University a LONG time ago.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I would've too if I had gone there earlier ;)
* Tm_T is an old fart
<Jucato> this will be my 2nd course...
<ScottK> Ah.  How old if you don't mind my asking (usually I'm about the oldest person on these channels)?
* Jucato would be one of the young ones :)
<Tm_T> ScottK: 112 years I think, cant remember anymore
<ScottK> Heh.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> you're too modest :)
* ScottK is only 44, so you win.
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Tm_T> seriously 23
<ScottK> That's not so bad.
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> seriously?
<Jucato> 23 only?
<Tm_T> seriously
<Jucato> ...
<Tm_T> but I already have several graduates
<Tm_T> and have tried pretty much any kind of job
* Jucato can't believe he's a year older than Tm_T...
<Tm_T> Jucato: well that's only biological age, and that's usually irrelevant
<Jucato> yeah, we still need to factor in psychological, emotional, intellectual age.hehehe
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, I hope I'm able to study there fully
<Jucato> I wanted to take a full, 4-year, bachelor's degree course, if only my situation permitted it.
<Jucato> instead I'll have to settle for a diploma
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I can barely sleep atm, well messed head I got
<ScottK> It doesn't sound like you are sleeping at all.  Either that or you type well in your sleep.
<Tm_T> anyway, breakfast and stuff, wish me luck ;) ->
<ScottK> Tm_T: Good luck.
<danimo> Riddell: can you say when you can repackage the kdepim enterprise branch? staying without mail is pretty frustrating
<\sh> dandel, use mutt ,-)
<\sh> s/dandel/danimo/
<danimo> \sh: yeah, because mutt can handle kolab resource folders to display my contacts... oh wait!
<\sh> danimo, oh..you use kolab as backend...grmpf
<danimo> \sh: no, but I use the kolab resource system, which works without kolab
<danimo> \sh: it just declares certain folders to hold special data inside the mime part of a mail
<danimo> \sh: works with almost any imap server
<Tonio_> hi there
* Jucato waves to Tonio_
<Tonio_> :)
<allee> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> allee: hey :)
<allee> Tonio_: any BT news from you? :)
<allee> Tonio_: only suggested change from my side is still:
<allee> [12:08]  <allee> Tonio_: independently please consider  'Exec=hciconfig | grep -q . && kdeblueooth'  works around disturbing warning when no BT device is available
<Tonio_> allee: no news atm
<Tonio_> allee: still searching for _stefans_ ;)
<allee> Tonio_: k
<allee> anyone knows python-dbus code (w/o GUI that waits) that waits for dbus events?
<mhb> allee: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/doc/tutorial.html#setting-up-an-event-loop
<mhb> allee: although I'm pretty certain you already read that, so ignore me if you did :o)
<allee> mhb: yep. nevertheless thx. qt section is empty .   but I'll just try with glib eventloop for now.  Finetuning can wait ;)
<nixternal> mornin', afternoon, evening everyone
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal
<theblackpeter> hi guys
<theblackpeter> anyone here built kdebase from source?
* nixternal has one to many times
<Hobbsee> 3?  4?
<Jucato> hiya nixternal, Hobbsee of the LongPointyStick
* nixternal hugs Jucato 
<Hobbsee> Jucato!!!
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato hugs nixternal back
* Hobbsee tacklehugs nixternal and Jucato
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> ouch! my spine!
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> oops, we broke him.
<nixternal> Jucato: that almost sounded like someone from the US...always looking for a reason to sue for money :p
<Jucato> ssshh!!!
<Jucato> I was about to do that
<nixternal> I bet you were
<theblackpeter> nixternal: how would i go about commiting the batches in debian/patches
<theblackpeter> that is, i just want to patch the source, not build them right away
<nixternal> ahhh
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: patch -p1 < debian/patches/*
<Hobbsee> ?
<nixternal> yup
<theblackpeter> right
<theblackpeter> but there is no makefile target rule
<theblackpeter> i cant check from here...
<theblackpeter> or some other script file to do that
<Hobbsee> you just want to see if the patches apply, and then unapply them again?
<Hobbsee> or you just want to apply hte patches?
<nixternal> theblackpeter: everything in patches gets applied during the build process
<theblackpeter> right
<theblackpeter> i think the rules file in the debian folder does that
<theblackpeter> but i dont want to build it right away
<Hobbsee> #check all patches apply, autoconf runs, and removes the patches again
<Hobbsee> sudo make -f debian/rules buildprep
<theblackpeter> just need to patch it
<mhb> Jucato: so you've decided to join the complainers upstream, eh? :o)
<Hobbsee> you want either of the commands i posted above.
<Hobbsee> depending on what you actually want to do
<Jucato> mhb: if you read it that way.
<mhb> Jucato: ( just kidding, I like those guys & their work)
<nixternal> Jucato: it is fun working upstream
<Jucato> that would be my priority for now.
<Jucato> getting to work upstream then poke Hobbsee *a lot*
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> KDE should always be your priority, with Kubuntu right there at its heels of course :)
<nixternal> gotta remember, w/o KDE, we would be Ubuntu *puke* :p
<Jucato> lol :)
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> or "Ubuntu with GNOME" *double puke?*
<Jucato> j/k :)
<nixternal> don't forget Linux too...but then again, KDE works on BSD as well, and soon Mac OS X and Wine'ohs
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why am i being poked now?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: just for fun :)
<Jucato> you're so lovable when poked :)
<Hobbsee> oh right
<mhb> nixternal: ya, except for some reason, Ubuntu's upstream doesn't hate it :o)
<Jucato> why would they complain? GNOME's getting a lot of attention thanks to Ubuntu :P
<nixternal> either does our upstream
<Jucato> they just won the survey (ugh surveys!)
<nixternal> at least I hope...there are a couple who may not like us, but at least our KDE looks like KDE for the most part
* Hobbsee goes back to her dinner then
<Jucato> and there will always be naysayers
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have fun. be full. don't overeat (like I did)
* Jucato tummy aches
<mhb> nixternal: our upstream seems to complain about downstream a lot, which I dislike (complaining never solved anything)
<Jucato> I would think it's not fair to generalize that all of upstream does that. for one, quite a number of upstream developers use Kubuntu
<nixternal> mhb: then we need to stop changing Konversation to the way we like and the way that is best :p
<nixternal> muhehehe
<nixternal> that was a low blow, and I apologize for that one
<Jucato> don't worry. He's not here :)
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> meh, konversation.
<nixternal> try working with him on Yakuake
* Jucato shies away from the konversation
<Jucato> er... conversation
<mhb> nixternal: well, I didn't mean Sho, he actually came to the meeting and suggested improvements
<Hobbsee> hmm, i was supposed to look into that.
<nixternal> I have a feeling that Yakuake will disappear anyways with KDE 4 since Konsole will have very similar functionality
<kwwii> speaking of which is someone going to make a new website sometime this year?
<Jucato> nixternal: last time we talked (2 months ago), he said it won't
<nixternal> kwwii: you are!
<Jucato> hi kwwii!!!!
<nixternal> and if you need help, I am here for you :)
<nixternal> err, support ;p
<kwwii> nixternal: the design is done
<Jucato> <--- cheerleading
<kwwii> or at least 1 design is done
<nixternal> I need to bzr up my website checkout
<kwwii> now someone has to actually code it
<nixternal> that is the easy part..the artwork is the hard part
<nixternal> we are not coding it to make it look like Ubuntu's are we?
<kwwii> nixternal: no, we have a different design in mind
<nixternal> whew
<kwwii> mhb: have you thought about working on it further?
<nixternal> kwwii: not using a cms either right (ie. drupal, joomla, and the rest), just flat out php right?
<kwwii> nixternal: the idea was to use the same cms as ubuntu, iirc
<nixternal> ahh, drupal...that is one of my loves :)
<nixternal> I am supposed to be updating the Fridge site, but haven't gotten all of the necessary info yet...probably never will
<kwwii> well, mhb started to talk to me about it but it seemed like he did not like the design and therefor stopped
<kwwii> anyway....next subject
<mhb> kwwii: I did, but I have very little free time now, someone else has to lead the project
<kwwii> mhb: ok, cool...we'll find someone eventually
* kwwii is off to the doctor
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee: make -f debian/rules buildprep doesnt work
<Hobbsee> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<theblackpeter> and, by the way, I had to install cdbs
<Hobbsee> unsurprising.  the package you're using probably uses cdbs as a build system.
<theblackpeter> comming from a gentoo world, with ebuild patch, i guess i thought there would be something similar
<nixternal> kwwii: if you guys need help with it, I am able to help
* Hobbsee wonders if !nothing or !doesn't work is better...
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee: ok, i'll patch it "manually", thanks for the help
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: well, you could use the other way, if you actually gave enough info.
<theblackpeter> what way?
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: my psychic pony is on holidays, and i left my psychic frog at work.
<Hobbsee> with the make -f...
<ScottK> theblackpeter: If you can explain to me wah ebuild patch does, maybe I can help.
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee: right, i cant find any buildprep rule
<Hobbsee> ScottK: only if he actually gives enough info at all...
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee: info about what?
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: oh, so you just looked for buildprep, instead of running the command.
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: you said "doesnt work" - see the factoid
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee: i asked if there was a way to auto apply all patches
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: indeed
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Agreed, just trying to stimulate some dialogue.
<Hobbsee> i told you both
<Hobbsee> and you said one didnt work, but not why, or what happened when you tried it.
<Hobbsee> which makes the exercise pointless, because, like i say, my psychic frog is at work :P
<theblackpeter> ScottK: ebuild pach is a command that that applys patches defined in a gentoo ebuild to the source
<nosrednaekim> gentoo is another word for "voodoo" BTW.
<nosrednaekim> thought you might like to know that.
<theblackpeter> so you dont have to do "patch -p1 < debian/patches/*" yourself for instance
<ScottK> theblackpeter: OK.  Generally Debian build systems do that too, but there are several, and so whatever you are doing needs more description for us to help.
<ScottK> theblackpeter: What package are you trying to patch?
<theblackpeter> ScottK: kdebase
<ScottK> Ah.
<Hobbsee> in which case both of hte commands i gave will work, if tried.
<ScottK> You have the source package then?
<theblackpeter> ScottK: or im trying to apply all the patches needed, such as the ones in debian/patches
<ScottK> theblackpeter: When you build the package, it will do that.  Why are YOU trying to apply them manually?
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: i think that buildprep is actually called somewhere in the rules, but isnt listed in the rules file - it's called by something else listed in the rules file.
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee:  patch -p1 < debian/patches/* works great, thank you for that
<Hobbsee> no problem
<theblackpeter> ScottK: right, i dont want to build it right away, just need to apply the patches
<theblackpeter> if that is possible...
* Hobbsee decides to go back to her dinner, isntead of repeating herself.
<theblackpeter> buildprep would be nice, i'll double check if i missed something
<ScottK> Sure, but I'm not sure why you would bother.  If you are trying to look at patched source, try dpatch-edit-patch (read the man page).  That way you won't end up with a dirty source tree.
* Hobbsee knows that it does work on any of the big kde metapackages, as she used it herself when building 3.5.7 for kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'd guess that he's trying to check if all the patches apply
<Hobbsee> without building the whole source
<ScottK> Which dpatch-edit-patch will generally accomplish.
<theblackpeter> well yes, i want the sources with the patches before i build them
<theblackpeter> not to much to ask no :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: What was wrong with dpatch-edit-patch?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nothing - that will let you edit said patches.  i guessed he was wanting to actually apply them
<Hobbsee> ScottK: or does d-e-p actually check to see if the patches all apply too?
<ScottK> It applies all the patches before the one you specify if called correctly.
<ScottK> It has to to give you the modified source to work in.
<ScottK> If they don't apply, then it barfs.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ah right, yes
<ScottK> Then you just give it a non-zero exit code and you are back exactly where you started.
<ScottK> No messing about with unpatch and a clean source tree.
<Hobbsee> hmmm, i should use d-e-p or c-e-p at some point
<theblackpeter> ScottK: the thing with dpatch-edit-patch is that you need to know the pach name right?
<theblackpeter> i'm looking for a general way of applying all patches to a source package
<ScottK> theblackpeter: Yes, at listed on debian/patches/00list.
<ScottK> theblackpeter: IIRC you can specify it to do that.
<theblackpeter> ScottK: i don't seem to have that file
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's cdbs.
<Hobbsee> theblackpeter: use cdbs-edit-patch
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Same basic idea, but the semantics are slightly different.
<theblackpeter> Hobbsee: needed a +x on debian/rules, then buildprep works
<Hobbsee> ah yes, this is true
<theblackpeter> it does a whole lot more then i needed, but i'll guess its good enough
<Hobbsee> forgot about that - the rules file tends to be executable by default.
<theblackpeter> one problem is that you need to be root
<Hobbsee> yes, you need to sudo
<theblackpeter> anyway thanks Hobbsee, sorry about interrupting your dinner
<Hobbsee> no problem
<theblackpeter> ScottK: and thanks to you too =)
<ScottK> theblackpeter: No problem.  Welcome to Kubuntu.  Please dive in and fix $STUFF.
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3080
<freeflying> anyone have a look
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> allee: maybe I ping you for a test ?
<Tonio_> what if in kaffeine you go in xine config and select opengl as video driver ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: weird.  dosent happen in english
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hey :) can you test that for me please ? :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: yes, really wired, only on my laptop
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Error: Can't init new Video Driver opengl - using auto!
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> 00:04:55: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin
<Hobbsee> 00:04:55: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: same for me, and I suspect a bug, since xine-ui works like a charm and has no problem to init opengl....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll investigate on that point
<Hobbsee> cool
<allee> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> allee: already got the response, sorry :)
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw.  my teest script receives bt dev added/removed events.   Hah, now I've searching how to start a program from python *hides* ;)
<Tonio_> allee: just discovered that kaffeine seems enable to load the opengl xinr driver
<Tonio_> allee: works with xine-ui
<Tonio_> allee: hum interesting :)
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, my first lines of python ever.
<manchicken> Well, my system76 showed up.
<manchicken> Grabbing kubuntu-desktop now.
<manchicken> Ooh, the first-time wizard for KDE is sek-see
<Riddell> err, huh?
<Riddell> that shouldn't be shown with k-d-s
<danimo> Riddell: hi!
<danimo> Riddell: renag wrt updated kdepim packages
<Riddell> danimo: I'll do it now (no promises, I'm on holiday today but if it goes smoothly I should upload tonight)
<danimo> Riddell: cool
<mhb> Riddell: enjoy your holiday
<danimo> Riddell: would be nice to have email again... and contacts particulary
<danimo> Riddell: but yeah, fair enough
<manchicken> This machine is super-sweet.
<Jucato> (tastes like honey)
<Riddell> manchicken: do they make the machines themselves?
<Riddell> manchicken: do they use the oem installer?
<manchicken> My buddies tell me that this is an asus machine with system76 branding.  Looks like they did use the OEM installer.
<danimo> cool, latest kernel update trashed the soundcard driver
<manchicken> The non-free flash plugin doesn't seem to be happy on feisty anymore.
<manchicken> md5sum discrepencies are causing the installer to abort.
<manchicken> Do we have an upgrade tool yet?
<manchicken> The powermanager doesn't like me.
<manchicken> It keeps switching back and forth for no real reason.
<Riddell> danimo: compile error, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35283/
<danimo> Riddell: sounds a lot like a const error, so either someone didn't compile his change, or his compiler was more permissive
<danimo> Riddell: either way... try to make findCategory() const if possible, and definitely talk back with the kde pim guys at #kontact
<manchicken> I'm gonna update this machine to gutsy.
<danimo> manchicken: famous last words ;)
<manchicken> danimo: Eh, I've done it before.  Except this time I'm not doing it on a machine with a broadcom or ATI. :)
<danimo> manchicken: and hopefully no Intel HDA sound card
<manchicken> Come to think of it, I have no idea what card is in this thing.
<manchicken> Here goes nothing.
<manchicken> Riddell: I have a feeling that the deb installer on the repos for feisty's flashplugin-nonfree is out of sync with the tarball that it's trying to install.  I think that may be the source of the md5sum discrepency.
<nixternal> are we havin' fun yet?
<mhb> I am :o)
<nixternal> kool!
<nixternal> just got home, no homework for today...I am ready to rock and roll!
<manchicken> LongPointyStick: ping
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> I would assume she is probably in midst of a Kubuntu dream right about now :D
<manchicken> Any IRC team folks?
<mhb> nixternal: how about starting some work on the Kubuntu redesign page?
<manchicken> We've got a jerkoff in #kubuntu trying to get newbies to forkbomb themselves.
<Tm_T> manchicken: thanks to you
<nixternal> mhb: I can start working on that...is there a current BZR branch for it?
<mhb> nixternal: not sure about this, let me check
<mhb> nixternal: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-website/trunk this branch was set up with the development in mind
<nixternal> OK, let me check it out
<mhb> nixternal: I think I only branched from kubuntu.org
<manchicken> Tm_T: No problem.  Getting new folks to forkbomb themselves is just a scummy thing to do.
<mhb> nixternal: we probably should merge in the Drupal code
<nixternal> I can grab the latest code and do that
<mhb> nixternal: and then find a server where we can hack and upload our testing CSSes
<nixternal> I can host that
<manchicken> This is the longest I've ever used the default color scheme.
<nixternal> hehe, I use the default KDE theme and color scheme
<manchicken> I really like green.
<nixternal> I have used plastik for as long as I can remember
<nixternal> uh oh...future foresight guy? :p
<manchicken> Naw, green is just my favorite color :)
<manchicken> I'm Kubuntu through-and-through.
<nixternal> blood in, blood out man...we need to put that in our membership contracts :)
<manchicken> I've finally gotten to the point where I can very comfortably manage the whole system in kubuntu.
<manchicken> I never really got to this point so comfortably on any other distro.
<manchicken> Totally.
<manchicken> Okay, gutsy is installed.  Reboot time.
<mhb> nixternal: that's like super-ultra-fantastic
* ryanakca wonders if he should do more server testing, or just mail out all the passwords/username combos along with howto-integrate with Kontact and let people fend for themselves
<manchicken> Hmm... it didn't update restricted modules it seems.
<manchicken> Hmm... I seem to be having some issues with the i3945 wireless card on gutsy
<manchicken> Do we have an eye-candy manager yet?
<ubuntu> Is it me or does Thunderbird kill the strigi daemon?
<ubuntu_> hi manchicken
<manchicken> Howdy again
<ubuntu_> gutsy?
<manchicken> Yup
<Riddell> manchicken: nope
<Riddell> we seem to have lost the kcontrol module altogether for compiz
<ubuntu_> does strigi die as soon as it looks at ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ?
<manchicken> Riddell: No fun.
<ubuntu_> Ok another strange thing in Gutsy is I can't altTab every now and again
<nixternal> ubuntu_: for the issues you care experiencing, it would be best to a) file a bug report on Launchpad, or b) seek support in #ubuntu+1
<nixternal> this is a development channel, and a majority of the people in here are either a) dev'ing away, b) sleeping, c) drinking :)
<nixternal> or d) all of the above
<ubuntu_> nixternal: I think I got the alt+tab the super Key was stuck
<manchicken> While the wiki seems to favor compiz, it doesn't look like compiz is working too well.
* allee is a) slowly switching to b)
<ubuntu_> assisted by d)
<nixternal> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpth
<nixternal> anyone experience that building KDE 4 lately?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: Gutsy?
<nixternal> issue with the gpgme stuff
<nixternal> I am building KDE 4 from svn
<ubuntu_> nixternal: does striigi work in Gutsy for you?
<ubuntu_> as soon as mine hits .mozilla-thuderbid it dies
<nixternal> yes it works, but I don't use any mozilla byproducts
<ubuntu_> I don't either
<ubuntu_> but everytime I start the daemon the preferences show it looking at a set of folders
<ubuntu_>  None of which exist I may add except ~/.kde
<ubuntu_> if I delete them from the preferences they come back
<ubuntu_> and as soon as it hits ~/.mozilla-thunderbid it dies
<nixternal> libpth-dev wasn't installed..yay me for missing that one
<nixternal> I don't even have a .mozilla anything in my home directory...
<ubuntu_> me either
<ubuntu_> but it's in
<ubuntu_> strigi:/config
<manchicken> Is there a gutsy repo for beryl?
<nixternal> the beryl repos are going bye bye, do you mean compiz fusion?
<manchicken> Compiz is highly unstable right now.
* ubuntu_ hangs a clippy sign around nixternal's neck :)
<nixternal> what does my clipping sign say?
<ubuntu_> I'm sorry a Vigor sign :)
<nixternal> what is that?
<ubuntu_> hi it looks like you mean $var
<ubuntu_> http://vigor.sourceforge.net/screenshots/
<nixternal> manchicken: you can use the feisty repos that beryl has, or at least used to have
<ubuntu_> ok think I'll head home and beat up my ISP
<manchicken> There seems to be some issues with power-saving stuff.
<ubuntu_> in compiz?
<manchicken> Naw, in kubuntu in general
<nixternal> you think? I have had power-saving issues for ever
<nixternal> to an extent
<nixternal> guidance doesn't display cpu, it won't scale, and it gives me the bird every now and then
<manchicken> gnome stuff doesn't... I thought it all used the same backend
<nixternal> did you get your new lappy?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-28
<manchicken> Seems as though xgl kinda sucks right now.
<manchicken> Grr... stuck compiz in so many places that I kept missing them removing them.
<erenko> Herkese iyi geceler
<cynics> bug #13550084 is like http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3080
<cynics> bug #1355084 is like http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3080
<FrankH> is anyone else having trouble with flash and konqueror in gutsy?
<cynics> bug #135084
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135084 in kdebase "Kicker adds _: Entries in K-menu: to certain programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135084
<jjesse> FrankH: there are several bugs about if i recall
<FrankH> ok
<FrankH> does the latest kernel cause a panic for anyone else?
<ryanakca> FrankH: updated bug 135084
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135084 in kdebase "Kicker adds _: Entries in K-menu: to certain programs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135084
<ryanakca> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi ryanakca!
<ryanakca> Long time no see :)
<Jucato> heh yeah :)
<FrankH> thanks, ryanakca
<DaSkreech> Jucato! :)
<DaSkreech> Going to check dog food then kick my ISP
<Jucato> hm... dog food :)
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> might as well reboot to windows
<Jucato> O.o
* ryanakca gulps
<ryanakca> hmm. anybody know how to test kmenu in appletproxy
<ryanakca> ?
<manchicken> powersaved seems to really work better on this system76 machine.
* claydoh waves at Jucato
<Jucato> claydoh!!!!!
<claydoh> welcome back
<Jucato> hehe thanks :)
* Jucato feels like a celebrity hehehe
<ryanakca> hehe, you are :)
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> booyah!
<jjesse> nixternal: still updating my fresh debian install :)
<jjesse> 482 packages updated
<nixternal> yowser
<nixternal> didn't they just do a newer release of etch? or have they just started the tagging?
<nixternal> kdenetwork, kdepim, kdeutils and maybe kdevelop and kdetoys to go
<jjesse> i'm using a testing install of debian (lenny i think)
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> testing would be lenny
<jjesse> wahoo tigers are whomping on the yankees
<manchicken> So which seems to be better?  gnash or swfdec?
<nixternal> and the Cubs are in 1st :)
<nixternal> manchicken: unfortunately...neither
<jjesse> did hell just freeze over?
<nixternal> haha, I think so
<manchicken> nspluginviewer doesn't seem to be working very well in konq.
<nixternal> not with gutsy it isn't
<nixternal> err, let me rephrase that...yes it is broken in gutsy...I remember you saying you updated to gutsy earlier
<nixternal> I guess we are hoping that opensuse fixes it
<jjesse> i was hoping nixternal was fixing it :)
<manchicken> Aren't they moving to GNOME?
<manchicken> (I guess hell froze over)
<nixternal> dunno...I know they have a big KDE following over there
<manchicken> Hmm... my machine keeps thinking the battery is running out and switching into power-save.
<manchicken> The nice thing, on this machine that doesn't result in a kernel panic.
<manchicken> So sweet.
<DaSKreech> ha ha :)
<DaSKreech> it's so easy to make a geek happy
<manchicken> Yes.  Yes it is.
<manchicken> Give me what I pay for and make it suck less and I'm very happy.
<manchicken> I've already got most of my environment migrated over.
<DaSKreech> manchicken: KDE4 ?
<manchicken> Naw, I'm running Gutsy kubuntu on my new System76 machine.
<manchicken> I'm so happy to have some battery life.
<DaSKreech> Wait
<DaSKreech> thats real?
<manchicken> Yes.
<manchicken> I've been on battery for a few hours now, and I've still got some time left.
<DaSKreech> what's it like?
<DaSKreech> how long did they take to ship?
<DaSKreech> can I get a Linux sticker with it?
<manchicken> They ship rather quickly.
<manchicken> It took a total of 11 days.
<manchicken> Calendar.
<manchicken> But I bought up on the shipping.  I got the 2nd-day shipping.
<DaSKreech> where are you?
<manchicken> About 150mi south of Chicago.
<DaSKreech> Hmm so it would take like a month and half to reach me
<manchicken> where are you at?
<manchicken> I'm not sure what their international shipping is like.
<DaSKreech> in the caribbean
<manchicken> It only took 1.5 days to reach me once they shipped it.
<manchicken> Most of the wait time was weekend and manufacturing.
<DaSKreech> I'ts built when you order it?
<DaSKreech>  i thought that it was one SKU
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> Naw, it's built to order
<manchicken> I got some custom stuff done with mine, so maybe they do inventory the default-builds.
<manchicken> I wouldn't doubt if most of the folks who buy from them customize it a bit though.
<manchicken> This 12.1" guy is just fantastic.
<manchicken> I'm gonna head to bed though.  Catch you later.
<DaSKreech> Nighht
<DaSKreech> manchicken: Does it have wifi?
<innovati> hey guys, I'm going to be testing various laptops and trying to find the best one for running Kubuntu
<innovati> is there a utility on the liveCD that would either benchmark or allow me to compare the performace of kubuntu on each machine in an apples to apples way?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(DaSKreech/#kubuntu-devel) i'm guessing no :)
<Tonio_> Hi there
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> finally number #2 came.. 4300grams / 54cm in length.
<Jucato> morning _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Hey Jucato
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: !!!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I was looking for you :)
<_StefanS_> oh ? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: interested in improving kdebluetooth ?
<_StefanS_> well I've been busy with the new boy
<_StefanS_> ^
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: coupple of things that don't work correctly :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: congratulations !!!!!!!
<_StefanS_> thank you :)
<_StefanS_> He's doing fine, and the mom also.
<Tonio_> great
<Jucato> wow congratulations!!
<Tonio_> is she still in hospital ?
<_StefanS_> but its a little hard when you have 1 year old also ;) - kinda busy house
<_StefanS_> nope, we came back the same day.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect so ;)
<_StefanS_> the whole deal took 3 hours.
<_StefanS_> kinda quick :)
<Jucato> wow I've only been gone for 2 months now _StefanS_ has a new baby :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: forget kdebluetooth then, we'll find someone else :)
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: interested in working on kdebluetooth ? ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: now that _StefanS_ might not have time.... ;)
<Jucato> sorry.. no packaging/coding skills acquired during my sabbatical :(
<Jucato> quite unfortunate though, since I actually have the hardware to run tests (usb bluetooth + phone)
<_StefanS_> what needs to be done in kbt ?
<_StefanS_> typing while giving a bottle of milk heh
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: deadline ? ^
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there are problems with the systray icon
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to make it simple : when you hide it, it doesn't hide
<_StefanS_> tell me about it :) i told you a week ago :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: second problem : when you want it hidden and restart kdebluetooth, you don't see the icon, but the space is still used in the systray, it should do like adept updater for example
<Tonio_> hum true
<Tonio_> you already said that
<_StefanS_> yep got it.
<_StefanS_> is that the only problems ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: last thing (and that's new), kdebluetooth doesn't want to start when there is no pluggued bluetooth device
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it should (I guess) detect when a new device is connected, that's the way the old framework worked
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and I suspect that should be possible pretty easilly
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shouldn't be that hard to detect a dbus event or something to see when a device is connected
<_StefanS_> got it.
<_StefanS_> so how much time to fix it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we have general exception for kdebluetooth so I'd say that you have a bit of time
<Tonio_> not 3 weeks of course, but a week or so
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just fixing the hide thing in the systray would be good
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I think allee is working on the card detection ar startup
<_StefanS_> good, I'll focus on the tray thingy.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: best would be in fact to remove that systray hiding option and make it automatic
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: for example : start it -> no icon
<Tonio_> plug the bluetooth device -> icon appears
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's seems to be the good way to do  no ?
<_StefanS_> hmm what if you want to configure something before you activate a bluetooth device ? That would be kinda hard with the icon not being there.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the problem atm is that there is no way in the code to detect the device dinamically, just at startup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: every setting is applied on a device, within it's mac address
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no device, no settings, that's simple
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Tonio_> so that would be the good way to do, but first fixing the hiding function to hide correctly would be good
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: as I said, adept is a perfect example, as it does it correctly
<_StefanS_> I'm going to take some notes and start looking at it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you want to guess how old kdebluetooth was detecting the devide pluging, I can have a look on that point toonight
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super ;) you rock
<_StefanS_> I'm off for two 2 weeks without the regular day-job, so I have some 2-3 hours a day to look at it.
<_StefanS_> starting now :)
* Hobbsee waves
<_StefanS_> hey Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> anyone know how lpia is going ?
<_StefanS_> wowsers. thats alot of updates
<_StefanS_> 232mb since last week :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: that new LCD monitor you bought a while ago, was it a Samsung?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> 740N
<_StefanS_> Jucato: uhm thats a 17" ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> 1280x1024
<_StefanS_> Jucato: uhm ok, I was looking to buy that 24" 1920x1200 that they make... its very cheap, and I was concerned with the image quality
<_StefanS_> what was the model number.. uh.
<Jucato> wow! 24" :)
<Jucato> oh btw, I finally got a dead-tree copy of the Qt 4 book. )
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> well its _very_ cheap.. 245B its called
<_StefanS_> Jucato: let me know if its any good !
<Jucato> sure :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: budget version of 244T.
<Jucato> according to nixternal, he finds it better than either Qt Foundations or danimo's
<_StefanS_> nice, did you get it from amazon?
<Jucato> nope. local bookstore
<Jucato> C++ GUI programming with Qt 4... it just hit our local bookstore this month
<_StefanS_> gotta look here in dk then
<Jucato> along with 3 Ubuntu books :)
<_StefanS_> might be on its way, even though it usually takes time.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: arent we supposed to have a graphical Xorg configuration gui also for kde?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like in regular ubuntu ? :)
<Jucato> don't we usually get new features 1 release later? :)
<Jucato> wait, doesn't kde-guidance do that already?
<_StefanS_> uhm..
* Jucato was thinking of the GRUB gui..
<_StefanS_> seems we only have some basic xorg configuration
<Jucato> ah you meant more advanced...
<Jucato> hm.. has anyone taken a look at KX Config for that?
<_StefanS_> its on kde-look.org, right?
<Jucato> searching
<_StefanS_> I think I saw it in the past. It also tries to support prop. gfx, right?
<Jucato> I had the link before..
<Jucato> sorry KX Generator
<Jucato> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kX+Generator?content=39085
<_StefanS_> right.
<_StefanS_> although I dont like it just resembles the configurationfile top-down.
<Jucato> ah
<_StefanS_> I mean,. its logical for a programmer to design it like that, but users dont really care ;)
<_StefanS_> Its confusing I think.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, we have the kde-guidance
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: might requires a few new features to get the same functionnality level I suspect
<_StefanS_> Monitors and Displays in systemsettings., right ?
<_StefanS_> yep.
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> or displayconfig
<_StefanS_> Jucato: same thing.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that kx generator is nice, but it has a big problem : it is not a kcontrol module ;)
<Jucato> I meant if you wanted to run it solo :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hard to integrate properly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, and and the layout doesnt really appeal that much to me either.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: wizard stuff would be nice too.
<_StefanS_> autodetect and so on using ddc probe
<Jucato> hm.. weird... the layout of kxg on a local distro seems to be different from the one in the screenshots...
<_StefanS_> but we'll have to wait with that until I get employed full time by canonical hehe :)
<_StefanS_> (just kidding)
<Jucato> what a dream
<_StefanS_> I think I'm going to buy that monitor. Looks kinda nice.
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> heh ;)
<_StefanS_> oh nice someone fixed subversion in lpia
<_StefanS_> phew.
<_StefanS_> damn ruby stuff :D
<_StefanS_> anyone know if HP's brightview is a glossy coating?
<_StefanS_> argh seems like it.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/65757 is gone?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65757 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance: the initscript hangs the whole system" [Undecided,New] 
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I havent seen that bug at all.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: dont think thats an issue anymore
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: cool
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i decided to do a bit of bug triage on kde-guidance.  i assume there's a point in that
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: do ask around though, someonen might still experience it.
<Hobbsee> k
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: did you happen to know if lure wants to keep these open, if they're at incomplete?
<Hobbsee> hmmm, we need to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/109443 before beta
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109443 in kde-guidance "update/upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] 
<_StefanS_> err just had to change a diaper
<_StefanS_> lemme check
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: any idea if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/105439 is still a problem, too?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105439 in kde-guidance "power-manager not loads correct .mo file" [Undecided,New] 
<_StefanS_> 109443 needs to have a dependency on python-scanpci i expect
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: what's that?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: it doesnt exist in gutsy
<_StefanS_> uhm 2secs
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: kde-guidance-powermanager works fine here
<_StefanS_> no .mo errors.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: does ti relate to a different language?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: could be.. seems like its russian.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: cant test language here.
<Hobbsee> ok
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: maybe guidance-pwrmgr wasnt translated to russu
<_StefanS_> russian?
<_StefanS_> oh I see it was.-
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you can upload kdesdk to lpia also. It builds without changes to the package.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: someone submitted subversion which it depended upon.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I gotta go, sorry.
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Riddell> _Sime: ever heard of Uwe Koziolek?  he sent me an update to pcitable for nvidia for guidance
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like there is a fix for nspluginviewer....
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing right now
<allee> Tonio_: morning :)
<allee> Tonio_: I've worked out the kbt startup issue.  Sent it last (late) night to kubuntu-devel, but have not got the msg back from the list :(
<Tonio_> allee: ah :(
<Tonio_> allee: what does your fix exactly ? avoids the error when started without a plugued key ?
<allee> Tonio_: I'll sent it to you.  What's _StefanS_ e-mail?
<Tonio_> allee: lemme check
<allee> Tonio_: start/not start when device is available on startup.  Start bkt when a device get's plugged later
<Tonio_> allee: nice
<Tonio_> allee: does it deal with unpluging/repluging ?
<Tonio_> allee: sfs_at_enhance-it.dk
<allee> Tonio_: the script does not exit kbt when a device is unplugged.  But it listens to device removal, just does nothing in this case
<allee> Tonio_: sent to you laposte e-mail.
<allee> Strange that it's not on the k-d list after 10 hours
<Tonio_> allee: yep :(
<Tonio_> allee: I'll work on that bluetooth thingy toonight ;)
<Tonio_> allee: atm I have to test that nspluginviewer patch, I can't stand having to use firefox all day long :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh? where?
<allee> Tonio_: right, as I want to switch to Gusty for my primary laptop, I can only agree :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=294385#c22
<ubotu> Novell bug 294385 in GNOME "glib2 busyloops, blocking Konqueror and Opera on flash sites" [Blocker,Assigned] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: see at the bottom.... currently building here for testing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that won't fix opera btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't understand the point of that bug in fact, is that a deep change in gtk or a libglib bug ?
<Tonio_> looks like a gtk bug btw, as lots of gtk based apps have to be fixed (OOo, nspluginviewer, acroread...)
<Riddell> mm, making nspluginviewer depend on gtk, yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup I saw that, but well, as we already provide gtk with gtk-qt-engines......
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if that really fixes the problem...
<Riddell> gtk-qt-engines doesn't depend on gtk
<Riddell> amarok however does
<Riddell> so does skim
<Riddell> hmm, gtk-qt-engine does depend on gtk, that should be fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep amarok for the libgpod I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that normal that gtk-qt depends on gtk ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how fixing ? that's a builddep
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but I removed the shlib dependency in the past
<Riddell> this brings bad karma and someone must have put it back
<Riddell> but it doesn't do any harm, since a gtk engine can't be used until you install gtk
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll let you know what about the patch result, and then you decide what to do with it....
<Riddell> if it works, we should apply it
<Tonio_> k
<Riddell> upstream should still fix the issue, but they're selfish and probably won't
<Riddell> and flash/acroread should also fix the issue but they're proprietry and probably won't
<Tonio_> Riddell: well concerning acroread, no chance, but I suspect a fix might come along for flash, as there are regular updates for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: still proprietary, but adobe looks like pushing for something good
<Riddell> I wonder how much that's due to competition from gnash/swfdec
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you looked at system menu not working with dolphin at all?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not yet but that's planned
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can have a look toonight or tomorrow, not yet....
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to reproduce ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have several things to tst on dolphin but I wasn't aware of that issue, and I can't see any "system" entry in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: OH ! the kicker system thing ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay that's just a desktop file problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: needs  to accept URLs
<Tonio_> \
<Tonio_> rah.... %U
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching this right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a launchpad bug related to this ?
<Riddell> not that I've noticed
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> I was looking at the list of dolphin's bugs, I can fix some of them pretty quickly, doing that now, during lunch :)
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you add kvkbd to k-d-s?
* Hobbsee waves, after having done some bug triage
<Riddell> I noticed my inbox was getting filled up this morning :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> what a beautiful day! mornin' everyone, or afternoon, or how about evening? :)
<Hobbsee> good evening nixternal!
<Riddell> ah, nixternal, ogra was saying you were interested in maintaining edubuntu-desktop-kde
<Riddell> Tonio_: +   * When I open some directory by Dolphin, on the right column, under the images, all the operation are duplicated ('compress here', 'open
<Riddell> +as root', are listed twice)
<Riddell> seen that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking
<Riddell> also: +   * if there is a directory that contains space in the name (for example 'New Folder'), and I open this directory by 'open a root' option
<Riddell> +(in Dolphin), Dolphin will open 2 directory: a directory named 'New' and another named 'Folder', and than alert me that this directorys
<Riddell> +doesn't exists.
<Riddell> I've not verified, this is just from the tribe Feedback page
<nixternal> Riddell: orly
<nixternal> I would be interested as a matter of fact
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy, the job's yours.  not that it should need much work, just checking if there's new apps in the desktop seed to be added
* Jucato wavs good evening to nixternal and Riddell
* Hobbsee surfs
<Riddell> hi Jucato
<Jucato> oh good no one noticed my wav hahaha
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> next time I should ogg :P
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: kvdb is planned too
<Tonio_> Riddell: toonight
<jjesse> morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: the operations are not duplicated in dolphin for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, as I say I've not verified
<Tonio_> Riddell: as I said, I'd preferably not set dolphin as default, only install it, for gutsy
<Tonio_> Riddell: we really should reconsider this imho, as there are lots of little bugs in dolphin, making it an immature software
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we should reconsider this quick :)
<Tonio_> another bug I found is that dolphin doesn't work with help:/
<Tonio_> which is a bit nasty....
<Riddell> in which scenario?
<Tonio_> Riddell: see bug 132375
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132375 in dolphin "Dolphin doesn't properly use the help:/ kio" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132375
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course that's only for people that are used to type help:/ in the address bar
<Tonio_> clicking a link somewhere or a desktop icon will launch konqueror
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy right back at ya
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<Tonio_> Riddell: doing kvkbd now, I have a couple of minutes to do it
<nixternal> mornin' jjesse
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, session entry doesn't help having kvkbd reduced on startup..... looking at dcop for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: want the main window on the screen by default or not ?
<Riddell> for minor-motor-difficulties yes
<manchicken> Tonio_: Wuddup homes?
<Riddell> Tonio_: how did the nspluginviewer patch work?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki no problem with the non-minimized thing then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just tested, works perfectly :)
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait a little bit for upload as I'm also patching knetaccess in kdebase to fix bug 133957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133957 in dolphin "Dolphin uses fish: instead of sftp: for "SSH" connections" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133957
<Tonio_> Riddell: that requires both kdelibs and kdebase to be patched, but as this is a mean of security, I think we should do it
<Tonio_> manchicken: hey ;) what is "wuddup" ?
<manchicken> Tonio_: That's manchicken for "what's up?"
<Tonio_> manchicken: hehe oki ;) well that's fine, I'm at work today, so not very available, but that's okay :)
<manchicken> I've formed my own language, and it's more precise than francais :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably upload both kdelibs and kdebase toonight
<Tonio_> manchicken: si tu le dis... :)
<manchicken> We should all speak manchicken for diplomacy world-wide.
<nixternal> manchicken: you didn't form your own language, you just copied ebonics there
<Tonio_> manchicken: and that's "franais", not "francais"
<manchicken> nixternal: No, ebonics is wuzzup
<nixternal> actually, that is more ebonics with a little Elmer Fudd thrown in
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yes, but I don't have that key on my keyboard :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: the "" is important, otherwise we would pronouce this franKais
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> manchicken: haha, I know ;)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yeah, I know, circumflex is very important.  I just lack the accent keys on my keyboard.
<Tonio_> manchicken: that's why azerty keyboards are supperior to qwerty, you can type more letter with them
<nixternal> manchicken: cheat like I do, go into kword and insert the char and then c/p it into irc...but if you are using konvi, then you can just insert the char with it
<manchicken> Tonio_:I would think a more concise language would have fewer characters :P
<manchicken> nixternal: There is kcharpicker or something like that.
<manchicken> nixternal: That works better, no loading up the office libs.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: try hawaiian, alphabet of 15 characters.
<nixternal> ya, like "lol", "wtf", "brb", "bff" :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch, it just looks like kdelibs ftbfs due to cups..... very annoying...
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: And all the pineapple you can eat.
<nixternal> they had a thing about those silly text/chat words on the news yesterday...I knew like 3 of them
<Tonio_>  /tmp/buildd/kdelibs-3.5.7/./kdeprint/cups/cupsdconf2/cups-util.c:111: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<nixternal> mmm pineapple
<Tonio_> evil........
<nixternal> don't forget to update the "kubuntuify the about" for Konqi..it needs to point to the correct help page
<manchicken> Yeah, using powersaved seems to work rather well for power management.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: yeah.. it does.
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, there's a patch for that
<manchicken> I've been using the default color scheme and theme for a while now.
<manchicken> It's kinda nice.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I expect debian have it in their svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking
<Riddell> if not, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148021
<ubotu> KDE bug 148021 in general "kdelibs: build fails against cups-1.3" [Normal,New] 
<manchicken> I have a feeling that the "we want xgl by default" people will be sorely disappointed though.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll add the patch and also test the fish/sftp patch I've written
<manchicken> Neither Beryl or compiz are working very well on this machine.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get my message on kdesdk ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: fish/sftp patch?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: don't think so
<Tonio_> Riddell: see bug 133957
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you can upload it to lpia, it works with no changes.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133957 in dolphin "Dolphin uses fish: instead of sftp: for "SSH" connections" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133957
<nixternal> some try this:  from the main Konqi window where there is the doco link, trash link/icon and such, click on applications, and then click on "System Settings"...do you get an error?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not a dolphin issue in fact, pure kdebase/kdelibs problem
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if it just needs compiled you need to tell infinity
<_StefanS_> Riddell: right, I will.
<Tonio_> Riddell: using fish is pretty evil compared to sftp btw
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kdewebdev is there aswell, so the whole kde suite should be done now.
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's messy, but fish works in places where sftp doesn't I believe
<nixternal> nevermind that...seems I had a rogue .desktop file
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great
<_StefanS_> Riddell: donno if there's anything else that needs to be done on lpia?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fish doesn't need sftp to work, as it uses standard ssh connection to perform the tasks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kde-wise I mean.
<Tonio_> Riddell: usefull indeed, but terribly slow aswell
<_StefanS_> nixternal: works for me.
<Tonio_> Riddell: but indeed, fish works watever you do on the server part, even if you disable sftp and scp
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw what to do with the bug ? I'm not sure there are security issues as this also uses ssl, it is just as secured as ssh can be
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can fix or reject, you decide :)
<nixternal> at least fix the help:/ one :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: hardly reproduceable here
<Tonio_> nixternal: unless you use dolphin to browse html pages containing help:/ links
<Tonio_> nixternal: have an example ?
<nixternal> help:/kubuntu/index
<nixternal> help:/amarok
<nixternal> anything like that, will come up with a malformed error
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah, but that's when you type the url in dolphin manually right ?
<nixternal> dolphin knows what to do when you feed it an html page, it opens up konqi
<nixternal> Tonio_: correct
<Tonio_> if yes, I don't consider this a bug, but a non-existing feature, which is different
<Tonio_> nixternal: we're in feature freeze :)
<nixternal> unfreeze it :p
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd reject, although I'm not necessarily against switching to sftp by default if that's easy to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: not that hard, but requires patch for kdebase and kdelibs with an s/fish/sftp on netaccess/knetaccess
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably a bit too much to fix such a little thing that late in the dev cycle....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably just reject it
<Tonio_> or discard to gutsy+1
<nixternal> Tonio_: reject my help:/ one while you are at it
<Tonio_> nixternal: yup :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'll change to whishlist instead or rejecting
<Tonio_> nixternal: done
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: since the last version, I cant configure my mouse anymore. It complains about it cant create the input device
<nihui> Riddell: Tonio_: Why doesn't the gtalk in kopete have "voice call" function?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hu ?
<nihui> may i have the reason please?
<Tonio_> nihui: we don't build it with libjingle I guess....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can see my bt mouse, but clicking the "setup" button yields a dialog with the message that It can create the inpu tdevice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: need to test that toonight, no bt mouse here
<_StefanS_> oka
<Tonio_> nixternal: what is the malone status for "rejected" now ? is that "won't fix" or "invalid" ?
<nihui> Tonio_: but why don't you built it with that? i think the "voice call" is really great~
<freeflying> Tonio_: won't fix and invalid
<Tonio_> freeflying: both ? oki
<Tonio_> nihui: because the lib is in universe, and we try not to get too much lib in main
<Tonio_> nihui: btw a "main" package cannot build-depend on a universe one
<Tonio_> nihui: too late in the gutsy dev cycle to get that done, but we may consider this for gutsy+1 then
<freeflying> Tonio_: both
<Hobbsee> nihui: ahh, i know the answer to this.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah ? :)
<nihui> Hobbsee: ?
<Tonio_> nihui: also the voice support in kopete isn't really stable atm
<Hobbsee> nihui: because gtalk only works with a particular version of libjingle, and we have a later version in ubuntu, which other things depend on.
<Hobbsee> tha'ts the main reason that i havent put it in.
<Hobbsee> and getting an obsolete vesrion of a library in main....even the thought of that is painful.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: nihui wonders why other distribution supports  :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: interesting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so the libjingle version we have is incompatible with gtalk ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: because it's not commercial support, and they dont care about having multiple libraries.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it was when i last checked (when it was first announced), yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
<manchicken>  Anybody ever got a webcam working in kubuntu before?
<Tonio_> nihui: also according to kopete devs, they will not have a nice and stable gtalk support before kde4/phonon
<freeflying> manchicken: webcam is not spcific to kubuntu
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like phonon is meant to support jingle, I didn't knew that
<manchicken> freeflying: This I know.  But system76 claims this guy works under gnome, and I'm having a hard time configuring it in kubuntu.
<freeflying> Tonio_: how dose phonon support jingle?
<Tonio_> freeflying: no idea that was on the blog of a kopete dev
<manchicken> Hmm...
<Tonio_> freeflying: he was explaining that the jingle support within libjingle is a bit crackfull, and that this would change with kde4/phonon
<freeflying> manchicken: borrow me one, I will configure it for you :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: sounds nice
<freeflying> nihui: so, are you ok for the reason why dosen;t kubuntu support gtalk's vocie now?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neat!
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> freeflying: "Implement a new Jingle media engine based on Phonon" at google SOC 2006
<Tonio_> freeflying: hopefully that'll work :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: http://ts2.altervista.org/soc/
<manchicken> freeflying: I just spent a lot of time getting my new lappy.  Anybody who wants it is welcome to it if they're willing to pry it from my cold dead hands.
<freeflying> Tonio_: I really hope we will have a usablity kde4.0 next year :)
<manchicken> heh
<nihui> freeflying: ^^:)
<manchicken> System76 did a great job on this machine though.
<Tonio_> no idea if that's been done actually...... just it was planned
<manchicken> Heh, KDE has a barbie camera listed in their camera configuration setting.
<allee> Tonio_: I can confirm _StefanS_ bt mouse problem.  Same here.
<Tonio_> allee: argh....
<Tonio_> allee: okay I'll try with the latest svn sync....
<freeflying> Tonio_: btw, will you have a look on kdm's login box font configure, seems it dosen't use Sans
<Tonio_> freeflying: ah ? send me a mail about that, I'll look toonight :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: no time right now
<Tonio_> freeflying: I was pretty sure it was using Sans, just not the same size....
<freeflying> Tonio_: really? but it can not pick up Chinese fonts here
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like kbt is pretty much work in progress.. cant you verify a good revision with the devs instead of trial and error?
<freeflying> Tonio_: so it will has the same issue to Japanese and Korean
<manchicken> Ooh, there's an SD reader on this thing too.  Don't know if it works though.
<freeflying> manchicken: SD reader works fine
<manchicken> freeflying: In system76?
<manchicken> I'm not sure how to get it working.  Submitted an email to their support guy.
<freeflying> manchicken: you'd better join #kubuntu
<manchicken> freeflying: I could, but I'd rather give system76's support a whirl.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: isnt it just a standard builtin usb device, like any other laptop?
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Seems like it.
<manchicken> freeflying: It's not really important to me right now.  I don't really have a use for the webcam.
<Tonio__> allee, _StefanS_: there was fixes on the input thing on svn, currently building the package
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: good
<manchicken> There we go, I've now reviews this darter on my blog.  I need to put some photos up.
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: lets hope  nothing else broken :/
<_StefanS_> is broken
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: yeah :/
<_StefanS_> manchicken: it had a 12.1 screen, right?
<manchicken> Did we ever get the basket problem sorted out?
<manchicken> _StefanS_: yes.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: i have a spare 2x2inch led display from an old radio in case you want to go with a larger resolution external monitor ... haha
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I've got 1280x800 IIRC
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> but its probably very light
<_StefanS_> weight i mean
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I ordered that 24" lcd.. i bought a benq fp241w, so lets hope its worth the money
<Jucato> yay!!
* Jucato crosses fingers and toes
<manchicken> _StefanS_: If I wanted a big display I would have done something like that.  I just want something tiny that will help me hack and do work.'
<Riddell> anyone feel like packaging this?  I've had a request  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yep, its all about what you need.
* apokryphos shivers
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Yup.  Did you read my review?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: i just read that you had bought it over a gateway/dell kinda thing
* Jucato knows why apokryphos shivered
<apokryphos> Jucato: you like it? :o
<manchicken> _StefanS_: I just posted a bit of a review.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: blog url?
<manchicken> apokryphos: I'd like to see it in action, but I don't like it either.
* manchicken .com
<Jucato> apokryphos: let's just say that after trying all 3 kmenu alternatives, I have a better appreciation of your kickoff now :P
<apokryphos> =)
<manchicken> Is kickoff in repos?  I've never tried it.
<_StefanS_> well i think all of them just make you work.... slower.
<apokryphos> manchicken: not afaik though there are some packages of it on kde-apps
<Jucato> nope. never managed to got it packaged. I think Tonio was interested in doing that but sort of gave up...
<manchicken> Ah.
<apokryphos> _StefanS_: kickoff makes things quite a bit faster I find. Use your favourites instead of trawling through the menu, or use the search to get inline search results
<Riddell> I did compile kickoff once, it segfaulted on startup
<Riddell> if someone wants to patch our kdebase for it that's fine, but it would have to not be default and have suse branding removed
<_StefanS_> apokryphos: so you could just use Quick launcher.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: depends on how many stuff you put into it. don't wanna crowd your panel either...
<_StefanS_> apokryphos: well its just personall preference
<apokryphos> _StefanS_: usability studies on it look quite promising though :)
<_StefanS_> more alternatives the better.
<Jucato> yeah. you choose the tool that fits your workflow/needs. not the other way around
<_StefanS_> i know
<apokryphos> I don't really know about packaging but it's worth asking in #opensuse-kde if there are any specific issues (they're very willing to help)
<apokryphos> sabayon and pclinuxos have it packaged, but I think the fedora guys needed a couple of pointers
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: so hows the compile going?
<Jucato> apokryphos: I read most of the related research literature on that. iirc kickoff wasn't able to completely address all the usability issues. can't be specific.. that was months ago..
<Jucato> anyway...
<apokryphos> Riddell: what about http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kickoff-qt+on++Kubuntu+7.04?content=55864 ?
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: uploading to my repo :)
<apokryphos> judging by the general quality of random rpms on appsy it's probably terrible, but ;)
<Riddell> apokryphos: I don't see any source
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: you can test
<apokryphos> hrm, yeah. I'll ask
<Tonio__> allee: you can test too
<allee> Tonio_: what?  /me reads back
<Tonio_> allee: you will find the bluetooth packages on my repo
<Tonio_> allee: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<allee> Tonio_: k thx
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do it later. gotta run. kids.
<allee> Tonio_: no success with BT mighty mouse.  Still: 'failed to create input device for 'mighty mouse'
<allee> Tonio_: dittoo for a w800i that happens to be around here somewhere ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hum, that's pretty annoying :)
<bddebian> Heya
<allee> Tonio_: yes, no success with Microsoft BT mouse too :(
* allee wonders if it's hid setup and not kblueooth
<allee> Tonio_: hidd --search connects to the two mouses (with pin request for mighty mouse as expected)
<Tonio_> allee: sucks :(
<allee> Tonio_: this uncovered another bug:  paird hid are not listed by bkt input device dialog.  2 are listed with hidd --show. but dialog is empty
<Tonio_> allee: :'(
<allee> Tonio_: I'll ask upstream
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about the different kds profiles
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you change /etc/kderc to use another profile, you miss the all settings in default right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see how is that possible to use both a specific profile and the default one in that priority order
<allee> _StefanS_: fyi: I still had no success with 2 bt mouses (sudo hidd --search/show worked) with Tonio_ 705625 build
<_StefanS_> allee: right, I think I know something more to it..
<_StefanS_> allee: kinputwizard: libkbluetooth: getString(CreateDevice): Method "CreateDevice" with signature "s" on interface "org.bluez.input.Manager" doesn't exist
<_StefanS_> I will debug some more later on..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ^
<allee> Tonio_: in kdeblueooth pkging file somewhere accesible via bzr?   I assume it's time to combine svn checkout and debian/... checkout
<Tonio_> allee: nope, not yet, I have to upload that to bzr
<allee> Tonio_: k,  If I find time I try to merge to alioth
<Tonio_> allee: oki :)
<Tonio_> allee: when I have time, I'll put our packaging to svn
<Tonio_> s/svn/bzr
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's changed to use default and other one
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that possible to use 2 profiles at the same time ?!
<Riddell> Tonio_: well yes, we already use three (/etc/kde, /usr/share/k-d-s, ~/.kde/)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was wondering if it was possible to do this :
<Tonio_> ~/.kde > k-d-s/acessibility > k-d-s default > /etc/kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect no right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: saw that commit today in kds : jr <jr@lichts>
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it is
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: clearly you never had a shell on lichts, else you'd remember that.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what is lichts ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: his machine
<Hobbsee> well, probably sladen's, by the talk at UDS.
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: of course, that's how we use the accessibility profiles
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it easy to add a user to a profile, we should create system groups
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's pretty easy to do, I just tested here
<Tonio_> and then you set the profile to use for each group and that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a reason we don't actually do that ?
<Tonio_> adding groups is pretty easy with a postinst in kds
<Tonio_> and then    it is just a matter of patching the /etc/kde-user-profiles file
<Tonio_> Riddell: doing that way it would be super easy to document how to add user XXX to that accessibility profile, imho
<Riddell> Tonio_: no particular reason why we don't do that
<allee> sebas: ping
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll pobably do that tomorrow then
<Tonio_> make accessibility easy :)
<ris> kwwii: re: new tribe kdm: please choose either blue-green or blue-purple. a mixture of the two is one of my pet hates.
<Riddell> kdm is al blue (and black)
<manchicken> does anybody else have kontact crapping all over them?
<coreymon77> kwwii: isnt the term "pet peeves"?
<kwwii> ris: not sure what you mean exactl
<kwwii> coreymon77: yepp
<ris> kwwii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kdm.png
<ris> kwwii: 'frame' is blue-green
<ris> kwwii: highlighted user is blue-purple
<ris> kwwii: backdrop is sort of halfway between
<kwwii> ris: looks like we need to apply the new colors scheme from the desktop to kdm as well
<ris> kwwii: sounds lovely
<kwwii> Riddell: we can fix that tomorrow
<manchicken> kwwii: I've been using this default blue theme for a while now.  It's kinda nice.
<kwwii> manchicken: good to hear you like it
<manchicken> This is the first time I've actually used it, just wanted to let you know I like it.
<kwwii> :-)
<manchicken> I bought this 12.1" system76 guy.
<manchicken> You did the GNOME theme, too, didn't you?
<kwwii> manchicken: yepp
<yuriy> manchicken: i just updated and restarted and yeah now kontact looks funky
<manchicken> kwwii: That looks pretty good, too.
<kwwii> man, am I good or what? :p
<kwwii> time for a bath...bbl
<manchicken> I had to look at the brown while I was installing kubuntu :)
<yuriy> i'm getting "failed to create the input device" trying to set up my mouse with kbluetooth :-\
<ris> kwwii: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=strigi.png - purple scrollbar, tab highlight, desktop pager highlight. other than that, pretty _damn_ nice.
<kwwii> hrm, seems like we missed the new color scheme all together
<manchicken> yuriy: I keep getting kmail/kontact crashes.
<yuriy> oh, not that
<manchicken> Is the basket problem still happening for you?
<DaSkreech> He has a basket case?
<aantipop> i thought dolphin would be the default file-manager in gutsy ??
<manchicken> aantipop: That's a KDE4 thing, not a gutsy thing.
<DaSkreech> So Innoculated Iguana?
<manchicken> Man, kmail is sucking big time.
<manchicken> Keeps crashing.
<danimo> any chance for opensync 0.30 to get into kubuntu?
<aantipop> manchicken: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe3/Kubuntu#head-e8fe28fe1a575f398b528f8d9fa8f313977c2a66
<Riddell> manchicken: there should be a new kontact in today
<Riddell> manchicken: have you tried that?
<Riddell> danimo: have you?
<danimo> Riddell: my laptop is updating as we speak
<allee> danimo: try apt-cache rdepends libopensync0    Is all depending software ready for 0.30?
<allee> danimo: or is it ABI backwards compatible?
<danimo> allee: how do I know? :)
<danimo> should be
<danimo> allee: but kitchensync from KDE 4 requires it
<danimo> allee: so one should just give it a try
<danimo> just checking back
<danimo> allee: ok, 0.30 is not source compatible with 0.20
<danimo> allee: so it needs an extra package I guess
<doc_> hi there
<manchicken> Riddell: That's the one I'm on.
<danimo> allee: would you take care ? :)
<Riddell> danimo: I'll ask the maintainer
<Riddell> manchicken: can you get a backtrace?
<manchicken> I'll see what I can do.
<Riddell> manchicken: or do you have basket installed?
<manchicken> I do.
<manchicken> I don't think this one is basket-related.
<sahin_w> manchicken: Not so long time ago, I've had problem with kmail too (in feisty).
<manchicken> It's crashing even though I've got basket running separately.
<sahin_w> manchicken: The problem caused by a corrupt mail folder.
<sahin_w> In my case I created a copy about my mails
<sahin_w> So I move these mails to another location and reimport them.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm updating kdelibs and kdelibs4, so we'll see if that'll help.
<manchicken> I'm skeptical.
<Riddell> manchicken: I suspect it is, try uninstalling basket
<manchicken> Righto.
<sahin_w> That did the trick for me.
<sahin_w> Just an idea.
<danimo> Riddell: works like a charm :)
<manchicken> I've also got a weird problem with katapult.  I'll start typing and it'll drop off.  I think it's a focus thing.
<Riddell> danimo: great
<danimo> Riddell: and its got nice outlook-style features
<danimo> like favourite folders
<manchicken> Riddell: I don't really care for this "enterprise" branch much.
<Riddell> manchicken: why not?
<manchicken> It seems very unstable.
<Riddell> danimo: that only seems useful if you have many many folders
<manchicken> And I'm not happy to give up basket.  I use that program all the time.
<danimo> Riddell: well, I do
<Riddell> manchicken: do you use it integrated with kontact?
<manchicken> Riddell: Yup.  I prefer it that way.
<DaSkreech> Is basket maintained/
<danimo> manchicken: you only have to give up integration, which is a stupid idea anyway
<DaSkreech>  I know they have a team I havne't looked to see if htey are doing planning or code commits
<manchicken> danimo: I disagree.  I'd rather give up knotes and keep basket.
<Riddell> danimo: I believe it has a new maintainer (or so I heard)
<danimo> Riddell: I think simly rebuilding basket against current pim would help
<danimo> manchicken: sure, but basket is something where you drag things in
<danimo> so it's not helpful to hide it inside kontact imho
<danimo> esp. since it has no functional integration otherwise
<Riddell> manchicken: able to try a recompile of basket?
<manchicken> danimo: It's also where you can create hierarchical trees of notes.
<DaSkreech> danimo: Sorry why is integration stupid?
<manchicken> danimo: I use it for quick notes and stuff like that.
<manchicken> Riddell: I could try one.  Do you have a src-deb?
<Riddell> apt-get source ?
<manchicken> Sure.... but isn't that the same code as the binary?
<danimo> DaSkreech: because its primary semantics is to drag stuff in from everywhere
<danimo> DaSkreech: having kontact as a second window manager for the sake of nothing makes no sense
<Riddell> manchicken: yes
<Riddell> manchicken:  < danimo> Riddell: I think simly rebuilding basket against current pim would help
<danimo> the crash looks a lot like the interface changed sligtly for some reason
<danimo> that shouldn't happen, but somehow it did, or the compiler was upgraded and that upgrade had glitches, no idea...
<manchicken> Riddell: So is integration gone for good then?  That would kinda suck.
<danimo> manchicken: no its not, its just broken :)
<danimo> manchicken: that's why you were asked to recompile the source package locally
<manchicken> Okay, good :)
<manchicken> I understand some folks don't find it useful, but this program is the only thing that keeps stuff organized in my head.
<sahin_w> manchicken: I've got good news for you.
<sahin_w> manchicken: I've rebuilt the basket againt the kdepim enetrprise branch.
<sahin_w> manchicken: The crash went away.
<sahin_w> manchicken: Now I'm able to start up kontact without any crash.
<sahin_w> manchicken: And basket is integrated. As you wish.
<sahin_w> manchicken: Just try it yourslef.
<Riddell> sahin_w: excellent
<sahin_w> Riddell: So I think it's time to rebuild basket and upload the binary package to the gutsy repo.
<sahin_w> I'm a big fun of basket too.
<sahin_w> I hold my engineering notes inside basket.
<sahin_w> And phone numbers too in case I would like to buy a pizza. ;-)
<sahin_w> Riddell: Who will create a rebuilded basket package and who will upload it?
<sahin_w> Riddell: Or it's time to create a launchpad entry?
<Riddell> sahin_w: I'm just doing so
<allee> damino: I'm currently busy with blueooth.  I don't know when I can find time
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok, thanks!
<allee> Riddell: what do you think is the priority of opensync 0.30 is for gusty?
<sahin_w> Riddell: In this case I won't open a lauchpad entry. Because you take care. And basket is in good hands! ;-)
<Riddell> allee: it's being discussed on #u-d
<manchicken> Holy goodness, dude was right.
<manchicken> Rebuilding it gets basket working just fine.
<manchicken> That's fantastic.
<manchicken> And now Adept is gonna cry about me running a from-source deb.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna boogy now.  I probably won't be on again for a few days.
<manchicken> Later.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-29
<ubuntu__> k/ubuntu doesn't support ricoh cameras?
<Riddell> best ask gphoto
<nixternal> Jucato: I see you had to bring up the name unification :)
<Jucato> heheh...
<Jucato> that was sitting in my drafts for weeks actually...
* Hobbsee waves
* Hobbsee rescues Jucato
* Jucato looks for a lifesaver this time
<Hobbsee> pre-emptive rescuing!
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<Jucato> could also be pre-emptive drowning :P
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Jucato> nixternal: sorry... but I really feel that the "Ubuntu with KDE" thing is a bit unfair/unfortunate for us...
<nixternal> oh, ya so do I...plus it doesn't answer the marketing issues that people who couldn't market themselves out of a wet paper bag have proposed
<nixternal> I responded to it with a true marketing standpoint, and nobody that was on the "unification" side even attempted to comment
<genii> Is anyone else getting weird   _:menu item kmenu: Program name here              type entries on the menu off of Kubuntu Tribe5 CD install? Gnome Gutsy then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't produce this strangeness
<nixternal> genii: it has been reported
<Hobbsee> there's a bug reported of it
<Jucato> genii: see. :P
<genii> OK, cool
<nixternal> I haven't seen it, but then again, it is starts with G it ain't for me :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> s/it is/if it
* Hobbsee hasnt seen the bug, maybe it's from a t5 install.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I think it only occurse when you install the kubuntu-desktop from within Ubuntu
<nixternal> I haven't seen it on a typical Kubuntu install
<genii> Anything installed afterwards appears normally in the menus. just the initial entries are messed up
<Jucato> hahah don't be deceived by initial letters nixternal :P
<Jucato> genii is one of our regular dependable helpers in #kubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah right.
<nixternal> give me a g that is good, application wise :)
<Jucato> gpg? :)
* genii slides Jucato a beer (or coffee if you prefer)
<nixternal> ahh, I just got your whole "g" reference there
<nixternal> OK, gpg is good, you got me there
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> bet you can't do another one
* Hobbsee notes that firefox doesnt begin with a g.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: gnupg.
<nixternal> well, that is what Jucato meant I think
<Hobbsee> nixternal: does sobby count?  i dont thinjk so
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> ooh, gobby is another good one
<Jucato> don't be fooled by K's either...Kino and k3d are not kde apps hahaha
<nixternal> we need a kobby :)
<nixternal> call it KornKobby
<Jucato> (can't remember how many people were fooled by that)
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: gcc tends to be useful, too...
<nixternal> damn
<Hobbsee> nixternal: germinate!
<nixternal> forgot about gcc
<Jucato> lol
<genii> Also a small but annoying thing... the kubuntu splash page seems stuck off centre at some resolution i had previous and modifying theme.rc for instance fails to do much
<Hobbsee> gettext, for you doc lovers
<Hobbsee> nixternal: grep!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: grub!
<Jucato> hahah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: our power manager.
<Jucato> I think nixternal got the point now :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: but no, nothing that starts with g at all is any good.  nope, nope.
<Jucato> long pointy stick of doom hehehe
<nixternal> OK, I get it damnit, you guys just owned the hell out of me ;p
* Hobbsee just typed g<tab> and looked for the bits of usefulness.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :D :D :D
<nixternal> hahaha
* Hobbsee pokes nixternal with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  for good measure
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> nothing good about that stick
<Hobbsee> sure there is!
<genii> ouch, the much feared Stick Of Doom
<Jucato> genii: which splash screen btw? usplash or ksplash?
<genii> ksplash
<Jucato> hm..
<genii> Stuck at 11280x1024 when i switched now to 1024x768
<genii> 1280 rather
* genii curses Alexander Keith for the typos
* Jucato wonders who to tell that to...
<Jucato> anyway, gotta prepare lunch. :)
<Jucato> er.. rather gotta prepare to *eat* lunch
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !! :)
<genii> I already tinkered with the kuntu theme.rc file and specified the correct resolution there but it seems stuck on the other resolution for some weird reason
<DaSkreech> gwenview
<genii> kdm is fine
<genii> *kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee!!!
<DaSkreech> Mucho Love :)
<Hobbsee> yay, i'm not dropping off
<DaSkreech> So my router apparently hates my house
<Jucato> genii: have you tried other splash screens?
<genii> Jucato: Every other one finds the correct resolution and ceners the "Starting KDE" pic
<genii> *centers
<DaSkreech> Oh what causes the hard freezes with Flash?
<genii> Oh, except the one which is the kubuntu backend
<genii> bluemoon or somesuch
<genii> afk, looking up exact name
<Jucato> kubuntu backend?
<genii> Moodin
<genii> Jucato: The kubuntu ksplash theme uses Moodin as it's backend. That is the other one misbehaving per resolutions etc. Altho I also tried to force it's theme.rc file to my current settings
<genii> no dice tho
<Jucato> genii: so any other moodin-based splash theme also shows the bug?
<genii> Jucato: Not sure
<Jucato> genii: anyway, perhaps you could ping kwwii later. he's our chef artist
<Jucato> er.. chief
<genii> Jucato: Since i dunno which others may use it.I have the stock ones which are standard, have not installed any new
<Jucato> fingerprint uses it
<genii> I'll check it shortly. Am on my Feisty partition currently
<Jucato> fingerprint and possibly moodinkde :)
* Jucato goes now for lunch... see you
<genii> I'll reboot and chack. Be back shortly
<genii> *check
<genii> OK on gutsy now
<genii> Fingerprint theme also messed up offcentrer
<genii> Something in Moodin engine
<nixternal> ahhhhhh, I think I know what you are talking about...and yes I have only ever experienced it with Moodin
<genii> It doesn't pick up what current desktop resolution is or something
<genii> AFK researching
<nixternal> that happens on my desktop as a matter of fact
<genii> Damn it looks like this issue has been around since 6.06
<nixternal> I even changed the "virtual" to 1440x800 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it still didn't work correctly
<genii> per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksplash-engine-moodin/+bug/41407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<genii> Hmm
<genii> ubotu is getting too smart or something :)
<genii> I wonder if it's possible to specify an alternate backend for kubuntu ksplash theme than moodin
<genii> tinkering, afk
<nixternal> there are a couple of them
<genii> I'm switching to Redmond engine. Gonna logoff/on. BRB
<genii> Well that didn't work as expected LOL
<nixternal> hehe
<genii> Trying Default engine. BRB
<genii> Hmm
<genii> Default= not good either
<genii> I'm tempted to delve into the Moodin source to see wht the hell it's doing
<genii> but not today :)
* genii cracks another beer
<genii> Hmm. An idea occurs. BRB
<genii> That was wild. Konversation had absolutely blank server list when I logged back in
<genii> I did sudo apt-get --purge remove ksplash-engine-moodin ;sudo apt-get install ksplash-engine-moodin      interestingly  package kwin-style-crystal seems to be involved in this process.
<genii> Heh :) ksplash now centered
<nixternal> yo, we have a serious Kontact bug
<genii> Now if i can only figure out how this _:menu item kmenu: Appname thing
<genii> nixternal: Pray tell
<nixternal> all my mail is going to the garbage bin with "no subject" all the way across
<genii> whoa thats nasty
<nixternal> and it seems to be locking my accounts, when I go to check mail it gives me an I/O lock error with my password being in use
<genii> version 1.2.4 ?
<nixternal> whatever the latest gutsy release is
<genii> If on KDE 3.5.6 then likely 1.2.4 Kontact
<stdin> gutsy has KDE 3.5.7
<genii> Hmm yes, Kontact on mine say 1.2.5
<genii> Just set up my POP there, seeing if anything is gonna get dumped etc
<genii> nixternal: All my 2000+ mails arrived safely in the inbox
<genii> Are you using some spam filter?
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<genii> OK I'm not ghosting
* genii tries to remember not to leave all his emails on the server
<nixternal> could someone please review bug 135445 and bug 135446 ASAP. this is grave at least for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135445 in kdepim "[Gutsy]  Kontact sends mail to trash with "no subject" and "unkowns"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135445
<genii> Wow, crap from 1997
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135446 in kdepim "[Gutsy]  Kontact Error: Could not login into mail account - passwd may be wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135446
<nixternal> using the default spam filters with Kontact
<genii> Bleh it seems to have started part 2 od d/l emails
<genii> OK, all 5348 emails have now been downloaded. Nothing seems to have gone directly to garbage
<nixternal> this is with the latest kdepim updates to gutsy correct?
* genii wonders where the Kontact Anti-Spam settings are kept
<genii> nixternal: I have no pending updates
<nixternal> it happens on both of my machines here
<Jucato> must be fun to be running on gutsy hehehe
<nixternal> I can't afford this, I just lost 200 emails
<nixternal> hope they weren't important
<genii> I'm using POP, are you on imap?
<nixternal> I am using POP as well
<Jucato> ny very emphatic thank you letter to nixternal might have been one of those :)
<nixternal> it only happens when you have "automatic email checking" turned on, or you manually check your email after Kontact/KMail has been open
<genii> I set up no spam filters, just set my POP account and checked mail.
<genii> Hmm let me try checking it now
<genii> "[01:05:51]  Transmission for account POP complete. No new messages"
<nixternal> I just tested the spam filters, and that isn't the problem..I can mark an email as spam and it doesn't effect it
<nixternal> there, it just did it again on a manual download
<genii> What I find strangest is it rewrites the subject line
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35496/
<nixternal> it looks as if when doing a manual download of email, KMail is stripping the email of everything
* Jucato waits for his turn with nixternal
<genii> Yes, headers appear to be stripped
<nixternal> everything is stripped
<genii> That is just too freaking weird
<nixternal> Jucato: what turn?
<Jucato> hm... stripped...
<Jucato> nixternal: just an unrelated question. so it can wait
* Jucato looks at his support ticket number
<nixternal> well go for it..who knows how much longer I will be awake here
<genii> I wonder what it uses as backend
<Jucato> hhehehe
<Jucato> I was just wondering if you've heard of Project Mallard, and if there are any.. um.. movements in the kde-docs side of things
<nixternal> ahh, Project Mallard, Gnomes largest vapor ware project :)
<Jucato> hahah so it's not that.. um... good? :)
<genii> Well, I just realized i need to be awake in just less than 6 hours for work
<Jucato> it sounded quite nice, though
<nixternal> no movements on KDE's side just yet, we have discussed it, but we are waiting for Project Mallard to get up and running before we decide
<genii> Jucato , nixternal et al ... good night
<nixternal> Project Mallard is between 2 and 3 years in the making, with nothing but comments from various people
<Jucato> g'night genii!
<nixternal> g'nite genii
<Jucato> ah I see...
<nixternal> Jucato: Gnome is creating a whole nother language just to do this, which is rather crazy
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> shaunm's mystical new language - much easier than docbook <--- like that?
<nixternal> somehow it is apart of the whole Freedesktop.org deal as well, which is rather annoying
<nixternal> docbook is about as easy as it gets
<nixternal> their reason for ditching docbook for their own language is because docbook has to much
<nixternal> I will believe Project Mallard when I see it
<Jucato> couldn't they just use a subset of what docbook has?
<Jucato> er.. that's coming from someone who hasn't used docbook eheheh
<nixternal> yes, but there are some things they supposedly do not like
<Jucato> I see... ok. I was just wondering. actually "anxious" is the proper term... another innovation from them that would subtly make it into fd.o and take us by surprise :P
<nixternal> Jucato: if you want to get into helping out with the KDE 4 documentation, we could definitely use you...it is so easy to learn and pick up, a lot of the work is there, and even writing a new document is so easy as we have templates and the electronic breakfast network to tell us when we are doing something wrong
<nixternal> I don't think I want to get started with the fd.o and gnome..I did at a recent LUG event due to smartasses and their KDE comments
<Jucato> heh.. fd.o.. :)
<nixternal> I am kind of tired of the whole "point and click" stuff about KDE...people who know me and know how I work, will tell you that I hardly ever use the mouse
<Jucato> but I doubt I could dive in before 4.0 is released (October or January, whichever they decide). I still haven't really settled back in yet. But I do plan on learning to use docbook for myself, so I'll probably hit 2 birds w/ one stone
<nixternal> Jucato: sure you could dive in, when you are ready of course
<nixternal> there is PhilRod, jjesse, and myself to help you out..and once you see how everything works, which won't take long, you will be a docbook mastah!
<Jucato> hahah!
<Jucato> yeah philrod. and there's annma too.
<Jucato> they helped me get my theming guide into the docs :)
<nixternal> and that is the cruddy part...as it stands, there is really just PhilRod and myself working on the docs somewhat full-time...jjesse is just now getting up to speed..actually, he is up to speed, but is he going to be expanding
<nixternal> ahh ya, forgot about annma, don't tell her that though...she will need a lot of help with the KOffice 2 docs
<Jucato> actually all doc guys will need a lot of help.. I can't even imagine how you would start with everything in KDE 4.0 still a bit.. um... dunno..
<nixternal> that is why I am trying to get the Kubuntu docs finished very quickly so I can spend time over at KDE for a bit
<Jucato> uncertain?
<nixternal> well, we are building a list of docs that are ready to start for applications that are at least 75% complete
<nixternal> ie. Okular right now
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> anyway, don't let me keep you away from your cozy bed any longer hehehe
<nixternal> we are also looking at revamping KHelpCenter...Phil just received the usability report on it, so hopefully that will start
<nixternal> there has been some of our code committed to KHC, but there is a lot to go
<nixternal> KDE 4 is going to have a "What's this" for just about everything, and we have to incorporate all of that as well
<nixternal> oh, I still have a few before I go up...gotta finish my tea first
<Jucato> oooh tea!
<Jucato> just ran out of brown rice tea :(
<nixternal> ya, I have become a green tea junky
<nixternal> speaking of the devil himself!
<Jucato> heheh I've always been one :)
<Jucato> hi jjesse!!
<nixternal> jjesse: trying to recruit Jucato for some KDE 4 doco love
<nixternal> I think I am close :)
<Jucato> nixternal: you don't know how much I want to work on coding, packaging, and documentation... (not to mention usability stuff)
<Jucato> but as I figured out in my absence, I can't do them all that well at the same time :(
<nixternal> Jucato: just dive on in...that is what I did...I still want to get more into coding though
<Jucato> lol I remember my last dive into packaging... I ended up rm'ing my /home :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> if you start now, you can make MOTU by Gutsy+1
<nixternal> it took me 4 cycles to make MOTU
<Jucato> ouch :)
<nixternal> well, I didn't really start doing MOTU stuff though until Feisty and picked it up as I went
<Jucato> hm.. I'm taking it a bit slow for a reason. I'm trying to review the packaging guide to see some areas that it doesn't do well from the beginner's perspective
<Jucato> w/c means I also have to read the Debian NM guide as well
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ya, the Debian NM, and the DD guide as well
<nixternal> if you use CDBS for packaging, it is so much easier
<Jucato> so I've heard. from hardest to easiest: manual, dpatch, cdbs. right?
<nixternal> what I would do is just download stuff from kde-apps and package them
<Jucato> yeah that's what I was thinking.
<nixternal> another good thing is go through the debian svn repos to see how they do it as well
<Jucato> I just found the packaging guide a bit too sparse (specially about CDBS) and lacking in practical examples... the only real example there is GNU Hello.. :/
<Jucato> anyway, more on that later on... gotta catch up w/ my C++ and try to finish at least polymorphism and inheritance by Sept...
<nixternal> ya, that is why you need the 2 debian guides to go with the ubuntu guide
<nixternal> man, you could easily replace c++ in that statement with java...I am taking advanced c++ and advanced java right now in school and they are to similar that it is scary
<Jucato> except that C++ is (thankfully?) not object-constrained...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I'll finally get a taste of computer science education here next year! yay!
<nixternal> sweet!
<Jucato> yeah, but it's only a Diploma degree (2 years)... but it's online. makes it sweeter :)
<DaSkreech> has KDe ever gotten anything into FDo?
<nixternal> I am doing my CS degree similar to that..I have some online courses and quite a few classroom courses
<Jucato> DaSkreech: lots...
<Jucato> er.. into?
<Jucato> nah not much I think
<nixternal> DaSkreech: dunno...I quit looking at fd.o because it seems it was trying to stop kde from doing the things we do, that work great on top of that
<DaSkreech> Everytime I hear something from FD it's pretty much Oh Gnome said...
<Jucato> I feel a bit that way too... although aseigo and Sho_ assures me that it's not all that bad
<nixternal> ditto Jucato
<DaSkreech> so they are dropping docbook?
<Jucato> maybe not... yet...
<nixternal> OK, bed time...g'nite
<Jucato> bye!!  and thanks again
<nixternal> no problem
<DaSkreech> night
<Hobbsee> nixternal: send the kmail bugs upstream, not to launchpad.
<freeflying> kontact crashs bug was fixed now?
<Hobbsee> not unless someone fixed it
* Hobbsee usually tends to send the kdepim bugs upstream and wait.
<Riddell> freeflying: should be
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the /etc/kderc and /etc/kde-user-profile, would you prefer to have them modified via a patch or a dpkg-divert in k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: as the config I'm doing for profiles is done via groups added via k-d-s, I suspect that dpkg-divert is probably the better choice in that case...
<Riddell> Tonio_: modified for what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: for groups as we discussed yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: adding system groups and then make a user use a specific profile just adding him to a group
<Tonio_> you seemed to agree on that approach
<Tonio_> Riddell: easier for the guys to get the profile they want that way
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that I can of course fix kderc via a patch, but as this only work with k-d-s installed, I thought installing the fixed files via dpkg-divert was easier (and that another patch we won't maintain in the future)
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it simple :
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/577 http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/578
<Tonio_> added to this you create the corresponding system groups
<Tonio_> and then it makes it easy to set a user to use an accessibility group
<Riddell> Tonio_: those groups don't seem to override from the normal k-d-s
<Riddell> Tonio_: you'll need to modify casper if you want to do this
<Tonio_> Riddell: works for me....
<Tonio_> Riddell: add yourself to the wanted group and then you use the wanted profile
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the problem with casper ? adding groups ?
<Riddell> it would probably be easiest just to have these in the default kderc file
<Riddell> casper would need to be changed from editing kderc to adding and editing groups
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's makes it depends on k-d-s as the profile then don't exist right ?
<Riddell> add a comment saying "#this won't work without k-d-s"
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry but I don't understand you concerning casper
<Tonio_> is casper editing kderc ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> hum.....
<Tonio_> so fixed kderc isn't done via a kdebase patch ? interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably too late in the dev cycle for such a change right..... but I have to keep that in mind for gutsy+1
<Riddell> it couldn't be done with a kdebase patch, it depends on what the user chooses
<Riddell> (your way round it can be, but then groups have to be edited)
<Riddell> probably best for gutsy+1
<Riddell> oh, and I believe the name for that is due to be announced this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, great :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay let's add this for gutsy+1
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a big bug with the latest kdepim you uploaded....
<Tonio_> Riddell: pasting something to a mail editing window causes kontact to crash
<Tonio_> restarting kde to reproduce....
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed....
<Riddell> Tonio_: please get a backtrace and report to till on #kontact
<Riddell> kdepim-dbg should work for backtraces
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you upload the nspluginviewer "fix"?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> so you did, thanks
<Riddell> ug, kdebase build-dep on libgtk, evil
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's the problem.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's temporary, waiting for something else....
<Tonio_> Riddell: evil, but better than konqueror crashing imho....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to get a backtrace of kontact..... it just hangs and then closes....
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, I can paste on any field (TO, CC...), except from the standard text one
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, right-click and paste works.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: till is already aware of the issue, so we can expect a fix soon I suspect :)
<Riddell> great
<glatzor> Riddell: hello, could you please join #launchpad. there is aproblem with the automatically added translator credits in kde that could be solved quite easy for a KDE developer
<freeflying> Riddell: kontact has strange behaviar now, it will bring up two threads, but it will not display its GUI
<Riddell> freeflying: best to tell till in #kontact
<Kuhrscher> Hello everybody, with the last launchpad release the translators from Launchpad get included into the translator credits in the "About" dialog of each program.
<Kuhrscher> This look quite ok in Ubuntu, but really horrible in Kubuntu/KDE.
<Kuhrscher> What we need to make it look reasonable would be just a small patch to kdelibs:
<Kuhrscher> We should add a translateable title above the original upstream translators (eg. "Upstream translators") followed by the normal list of translator names and their mail adresses.
<Kuhrscher> And a new section for the Lauchpad translators below, with their names and http links to their launchpad accounts. This section should be separted from the upstream translators by a free line and get a translatable title like "Launchpad translators".
<Kuhrscher> Unfortunatly I am just a translator and cannot do the necessary patch myself...
<Kuhrscher> Could someone of you help with this issue?
<Kuhrscher> Riddell offered to mentor it :)
<Kuhrscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/133817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,In progress] 
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: you can also try the mailing list (which should accept posting the ubuntu e-mail addresses)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just playing a bit with strigi
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like opening a file doesn't work as expected..... jstream:/ doesn't work well
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that known problem or should I investigate ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just noticed there are even errors on the html output in konq...
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Ok, I subscribed kubuntu-devel and posted it there again... We will see if it helps...
<Riddell> Tonio_: html errors at start I know about, jos has no idea why it would happen
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested with the latest debian package, same issue.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw are you interested in an update ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and does jstream complain when you click on a found file to open it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: update to what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: 0.5.2
<Tonio_> strigi applet
<Riddell> what's changed?
<Riddell> I really want to change strigi applet so it's a systray icon with popup text field
<Riddell> then we can have it on by default
<Tonio_> no changelog provided upstream
<Riddell> hmm, I thought we were on 0.5.2
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope ....
<Riddell> that's fine, it can just be synced?
<Tonio_> Riddell: closing kde bug 429490
<Tonio_> debian bug 429490
<ubotu> Debian bug 429490 in strigi-applet "strigi-applet is not usable by kicker due to a missing symbol" [Important,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/429490
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, can be sync, that's okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: stupid question but how to request for a sync? I never did that ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: please file a request and subscribe ubuntu-release (then I ack and subscribe ubuntu-archive and seb should do it)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a bug request.... let's do it
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: done, see bug 135521
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135521 in strigiapplet "Please sync with debian package 0.5.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135521
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to figure out the html encoding issue....
<Riddell> Tonio_: it'll be fiddly, the first few characters of the ioslave output are turned to spaces
<Riddell> a quick patch would be just to add say 10 spaces at the start before the <?xml
<Riddell> but a proper fix probably needs to debug ioslave foo
<Riddell> it's not consistent, it doesn't always happen
<Tonio_> Riddell: happens everytime for me at least....
<Tonio_> Riddell: very strange behavior, do you consider this a kdebase/libs issue or a strigi bug ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw jstream not working is bigguer issue
<Riddell> probably strigi but hard to say
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't get preview for text files on the ioslave, and jstream cannot open anything....
<Riddell> I don't think I've ever acually used jstream consciously
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it simple, compared to the screenshots on the official website, our strigi integration sucks..... nothing works as expected....
<Tonio_> Riddell: just search for a word and try to click on a result for viewing...... doesn't work
<Tonio_> let's try to improve this a bit....
<Riddell> jos says he's getting a new computer this weekend and will put gutsy on it
<Riddell> Tonio_: please add the 0.5.2 debian changelog to bug 135521
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135521 in strigiapplet "Please sync with debian package 0.5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135521
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the html output, that's interesting since I have a very specific case here..... browsing Web type results has the issue
<Tonio_> "Other" type doesn't, so there might be a difference....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what if you search for this for example :
<Tonio_> strigi:/?q=toto&t=Other
<Tonio_> strigi:/?q=toto&t=Web
<Tonio_> can you confirm what I see ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: they look exactly the same to me
<Tonio_> weird....
<Riddell> Tonio_: vandenoever is on irc if you want to ask in #strigi
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: true, depends if I refresh or not.......... really weird......
<mhb> it is kinda early to announce hardy, but hooray (if it is official)!
<Jucato> hardy heron eh?
<Tonio_> allee: lots of commits today on kdebluetooth, preparing a package
<Tonio_> allee: new files added btw
<mhb> Jucato: not eh, hooray!, you upstreamer :o)
<Jucato> lol
<allee> Tonio_: cool.  Hopefully kinputwizard is fixed then.   FWIW: BT mice added via hidd --search, are forgotten after reboot or a long idle times.
<Jucato> nah... I'm just thinking of jokes that would revovle around a "hard(y) bird"...
<allee> Tonio_: did you try kbt-wait and the autstart desktop file?
<Tonio_> allee: not yet
<Tonio_> allee: I have a segfault somewhere....
<Tonio_> allee: what if you use the paired device tool and then click on one of the devices name ?
<Tonio_> it should open as if clicking on the +
<Tonio_> + works, but the name gives a segfault here
<Tonio_> allee: I can't test the kbt-wait in fact, all my computers are bluetooth enabled
<Tonio_> and no way to disable the chipset
<allee> Tonio_: well at least you can test that bkt-wait start kbluetooth ;)   So either trust me that start on plugin works, or try blacklist the bt device module. hehe
<Tonio_> yep, that I can test
<allee> Tonio_: ah, if you quit kblueooth and insert an external BT stick, kbt should be restarted too.   I rely on the fact that kbt is a uniq app, so if running one just gets a 'kblueooth already running message'
<allee> ... instead of testing if kbt already run and only start if it does not
<Riddell> Stecchino: I requested the vote
<Stecchino> yes, I got the mail
<Stecchino> how long do the members get to vote
<Riddell> three weeks I think
<Riddell> although we might have agreed to shorten it, I don't remember
<Stecchino> I'll be on holiday when the results are in then :)
<Riddell> I can send you a text if you give me your mobile number
<Tonio_> allee: yeah but what if you unplug the device and insert it again ?
<Tonio_> or better, plug another device ?
<Stecchino> Riddell: I'll probably take my laptop with me anyway
<Stecchino> have some hacking to do on Mobile Amarok
<Stecchino> Still waiting for my greenphone :)
<allee> Tonio_: I only listen to plug in events, making sure that kbluetooth  gets started if a device is plugged in.
<Riddell> sounds exciting
<allee> Tonio_: When 2nd bt device appears and 1st is removed, it's kblueooth task to use it as new default device
<Tonio_> allee: yep
<Tonio_> allee: btw shouldn't it be a kbluetooth task to be able to start waiting for a device to be plugued
<Tonio_> ?
<allee> Tonio_: afaiu such a setup in not supported.  but it's exotic enough to wait for KDE4
<Tonio_> allee: that's my point in fact ;)
<Tonio_> true that
<Tonio_> okay so let's test this
<Tonio_> allee: also, you pythong scripts requires universe material...... that's the problem I can see with it
<Tonio_> but I'll test today, I promiss that :)
<allee> Tonio_: hey, kblueooth could do it.  Especially as kbt does not exit when device is unplugged, just uses an even more dark 'b' icon.
<Tonio_> allee: hehe
<allee> Tonio_: Riddell mentioned that a MIR would be possible if needed.  FWIW, I doubt that kbt will support auto-start-and-wait-in-bg when no device is available.
<allee> Tonio_: upstream (all SuSE devs afaik) have already a working autostart script + suseplug prog  that start kbt just like kbt-wait does
<allee> at least for KDE3
<Tonio_> allee: oki
<Tonio_> allee: so the perfect thing would just be to patch kbluetooth to quit on unplug right ?
<Tonio_> allee: I can't see your mail, can you send it again ? I suspect my bogofilter doesn't like you ;)
<Tonio_> allee: tonio@ubuntu.com
<allee> Tonio_:  kbt-wait has a dummy hook to catch device removal.   But I don't care kbt running when no device is available.
<Tonio_> allee: no but if you plug anotehr device, quitting the application and restarting it would be nice
<allee> Tonio_: most important is that kbt does not run when BT is/was never available\
<Tonio_> allee: sure, but what would the problem in killing the app that way ?
<Tonio_> allee: btw I realy can't find your mail..... resending would be nice :) ;)
<allee> Tonio_: never tried,   Saving some memory versus requires startup time/disk io.  Pick your favorite ;)   At least in battery I prefer kbt to just run when I unplug BT
<allee> Tonio_: sent.  I'll replace laposte in kaddressbook ...
<Tonio_> allee: those adresses are the same mailbox in fact ;)
<allee> Tonio_: Strange.
<Tonio_> antispam, that's it
<allee> I'll resent again to tonio@kubuntu.org if that's To: is more trustworthy to your spam software ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I don't even know if that address works :)
<Tonio_> should, we'll see :)
<allee> test msg sent :)
<allee> Tonio_: kbt-wait: http://paste.debian.net/35674   autostart: http://paste.debian.net/35676
* allee hides. kbt-wait has no GPL blurb at the top  *blush*
<Tonio_> allee: shame on you !!!!!!!!!
<allee> Tonio_: fixed: http://paste.debian.net/35680
<nixternal> we can't link to upstream bugs anymore with LP?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we can
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's just confusing.  ask in #launchpad as to how
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> jeesh, gotta love when they change a good thing and make it a pita
<Tonio_> allee: super let's test
<Tonio_> allee: afaics python-dbus is in main...... isn't that just what's needed ?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I added both of my reports upstream
<allee> Tonio_: oh, yes python-dbus is main. Great!   ( Looks like I checked feisty last week instead of gutsy :(  )
<Hobbsee> nixternal: cool :)
<Tonio_> allee: how would you stop bluetooth if the device number goes to 0 ?
<nixternal> I was going to do it last night, but my pillow was calling my name :)
<Tonio_> s/bluetooth/bluetooth ?
<Tonio_> allee: once that done, I'll patch kbluetooth to forget about its autostart and we'll deal with the autostart with your script
<Tonio_> allee: we should stop kbluetooth if a device is removed as there be several devices
<Tonio_> but when there are 0 devices, it makes sense stoping this
<Tonio_> especialy when you still can start it manually
<allee> Tonio:  dcop kdebluetooth  MainApplication-Interface quit
<Tonio_> allee: yeah but I mean within your script
<allee> Tonio_: and what about kbluemon kinputwizard ... ?
<Tonio_> allee: isn't there a way to just kill the process ?
<Tonio_> allee: my mouse is in charge, I'll test in a moment
<allee> distutils.spawn.spawn(['/usr/bin/dcop', kbtcmd, 'MainApplication-Interface' 'quit' ] )
<allee> should work.   But IMHO it's not worth the trouble.
<allee> Tonio_: I mean add distutils.... below def slotAdapterRemoved(device):
<Tonio_> allee: you mean	distutils.spawn.spawn([kbtquitcmd] )
<Tonio_> where kbtquitcmd = '/usr/bin/dcop kdebluetooth  MainApplication-Interface quit'
<Tonio_> ????
<allee> Tonio_: I can add it.  I just have a user here.  brb
<Tonio_> thought using sys.exec would be better, no ?
<Tonio_> allee: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/583
<Tonio_> should be right no ?
<Tonio_> allee: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/586
<Tonio_> allee: should be nice this time
<Tonio_> allee: dunno if it's better checking if kbluetooth is running.....
<kwwii> can someone check and see that we have included the new color scheme for the desktop?
<kwwii> also, we need to put that new color scheme in kdm as well
<Riddell> kwwii: default is like this http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/clours.png
<kwwii> Riddell: hrm, those are the new colors...I thought otherwise because someone came in with screenshots complaining that they still had the old colors
<allee> Tonio_: os.execl gives: ERROR: Communication problem with kdebluetooth, it probably crashed.
<Tm_P> hi kids
<Riddell> kwwii: kdm looks the same to me, purpley selection colour
<allee> Tonio_: kbt-wait is my first python script.  So I'm sure there a better way than distutils.  but that was the first I found that DWIW when I grep'ed python-support tree :)
<kwwii> Riddell: then we need to use the new colors from the desktop (the ones in your screenshot) in kdm as well
<Tonio_> allee: yeah doesn't work, I'm fixing this
<kwwii> ie. the selection color should not be purple anymore
<allee> Tonio_: wait I'm working already on it
<Tonio_> k
<Riddell> kwwii: that looks like purple to me on that screenshot
<kwwii> Riddell: funky, it doesn't look to purple here...
<Riddell> kwwii: well I think kdm is the same colour whatever it is
<kwwii> Riddell: I will look into this then and upload something ASAP
<Riddell> although I've kindae forgotten where kdm sets its colours
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, it does not appear to be in the kdm-theme
<Tonio_> allee: this works : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/587
<Tonio_> just tested here, both commands are working
<allee> Tonio_: eh?  Interesting.  I'm experimenting with stop the other bluetooth proccess
<Tonio_> allee: oki
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> yum yum, new kde4 beta soonish
<mhb> I am really looking forward to the packages
<allee> Tonio_: one question: as python-dbus is same for python 2.4 and python 2.5.  I assume I better change #! to just python, right?
<Tonio_> allee: I suspect so ;)
<Tonio_> allee: just patches kbluetooth to remove it's autostart thing as the script does it now, and patched to remove the buggy hiding icon functionnality
<Tonio_> allee: just added your scripts in it, so we can test
<allee> Tonio_:  updated kbt-wait: http://paste.debian.net/35694   I don't kill kbluelock, better save than sorry.  Better save than sorry.
<allee> Tonio_: what's strange is that I never saw the 'hidden' icon thing again
<Tm_P> heyyyyyy
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw: my modified autodesktop file contains important fixes too
<Tonio_> allee: where is it ?
<allee>  http://paste.debian.net/35676
<allee> Tonio_: e.g., if this dcop uniq thing is not removed from autostart.desktop,  logout dialog is blocked until one kills kbt-wait .  Too some time to figures this out ;)
<Tonio_> allee: oki
<Tm_P> anyone knows way to get jar of (k)ubuntu cookies/candy ??
<Tonio_> allee: I just renamed your script to kbluetoothd and changed the exec command in the desktop file
<Tonio_> allee: makes sense no ?
<allee> Tonio_: Uhmm, that the 0.99 name.  Think it's no good idea, confusing.    Maybe somethiing like  kblueplug(ger) as the other pkgs start also with kblue<whatever>
<allee> or kblueminid :)
<Tonio_> allee: right
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is very strange with the nspluginviewer patch is that it looks now more stable when browsing a website with a lot of flash in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I regularly had konqueror crashes several websites, that I can't reproduce today.... :)
<allee> Tonio_: one k-d-s bug(?): I switched to gusty last night.  The I've logged out in feisty/rsynced home dir.  Now login progress dialog in gutsty is still as it was in feisty.  Known problem?
<Tonio_> allee: you mean small size instead of big right ?
<allee> Tonio_: no bg  and colors are as in feisty.  For new users login prograss is as kdm login and default bg
<allee> Tonio_: as soon as login progress is done I see the gusty bg
<Tonio_> allee: hum, strange problem
<Tonio_> allee: no kspash entry in your profile .
<allee> kdm grfx -> gusty, login progress -> feisty,  desktop bg -> gusty
<Tonio_> ?
<allee> I'll grep for it
<Tonio_> yep
<Riddell> allee: yes, the ksplash-moodin theme is cached
<Tonio_> should be something in your profile I suspect
<allee> Tonio_: I sure (hah) that I never touched it ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? when did that happen ? I didn't saw any change on that point ......
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups, cashed <> crashed :) sorry
<Riddell> allee: volunteers welcome for a patch to make it forget the cache when theme has changed
<allee> Riddell: hmm,  I would prefer to volunteer to patch, whatever changes my external monitor to resolution of my laptop.  Most annoying to switch back everytime with krandrtray.  Any idea what program does it?
<allee> kdm login greeting uses correct resolution for my external monitor.  Then as soon as login process starts: 1900x1200 changes to 1680x1050 :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: well a nasty workarround could be to clear the cache on logout, that's pretty easy to do in startkde..... but that's not very clean, although working
<allee> Tonio_: where are those cached files stored?
<Tonio_> allee: .kde/share/apps/ksplash
* allee slaps startkde for playing buggy games with krandr
<allee> Tonio_: uhm, the cached files don't save from which files they are created.  (interesting: no chached files for the new size of my laptop display)
<Tonio_> allee: I wonder when is the cache created, as I've nothing in my .kde
<Tonio_> allee: looks like depends if there is or not a background for your resolution in fact
<Tonio_> allee: there is for mine
<Tonio_> so the cache is a good thing to avoid doing the resize every time
<Tonio_> allee: I didn't figure out that before... :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: got a plan, but pretty hard to fix moodin for this
<allee> Tonio_: maybe this change-resulution-to-#$%! on login prevents me getting an updated cache :(    Have to logout/in to check it.
<Riddell> Tonio_: .kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the point, at logout, via startkde, compare the md5sum of the file to the one putted in a file via the same script
<Tonio_> Riddell: if md5sum changes, delete the cache
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would work, but is a bash script.....
<Riddell> or if the date is newer
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't the md5sum enough ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that this will only work for future updates, not for the people switching from feisty to gutsy
<Tonio_> hum got it, delete the cache if no tag-file exists initialy, that should work
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to do this ?
<Riddell> tag-file?
<Riddell> just comparing dates is fine, no need to store an md5sum anywhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: a file used to store the md5sum for example so that it is easy to compare
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but we have to store the date somewhere right ?
<Riddell> filesystems already store dates
<Tonio_> otherwise, what to compare the date with ?
<Riddell> the wallpaper
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't follow you, the cache will always be newer than the wallpaper, since create at login.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must missunderstand you :)
<Riddell> ...unless the wallpaper has been updated
* Tonio_ fills stupid atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, that's obvious.....
<allee> Tonio_: files in deb are installed with time stamp preserved.  Maintainer add new wallpager.   User login.  User updates pkg.  Now cache image is newer than image from deb
<allee> to prevent it the postinst would have to touch every wallpaper
<Tonio_> allee: :(
<Tonio_> okay, but we can do that
<allee> IMHO it would be better if  the info file would save date of the image used to create the cache bg image
<allee> as it looks to me the date in the info file is the one of the bg image.  If no idea why that should be interesting.
<allee> s/if/I've/
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping?
<ryanakca> Whenever you get a chance?
<Riddell> hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> Hi... mind telling me if anybody else needs accounts, and if not, I'll get to mailing out the login info?
<fdoving> ryanakca: is that the groupware thing?
<ryanakca> yes
<fdoving> is that just for testing or something usefull?
<ryanakca> usefull
<ryanakca> or so I hope
<fdoving> ok, then i'll take one too if that's ok :)
<ryanakca> I've had interest in it from quite a few people, but if it actually gets used... dunno
<ryanakca> fdoving: you're a kubuntu member, right?
<fdoving> yes.
<ryanakca> all kubuntu members have one :)
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> how do i access it then?
<Riddell> ryanakca: can't think of anyone else
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<ryanakca> fdoving: https://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/egroupware/
<ryanakca> you'll login with your launchpad ID and a password... which I have to set and mail out... people can then log in and run passwd
<fdoving> ok.
<allee> ryanakca: run passwd?  You mean all kubuntu members have an shell account there?  (They just don't know the password :)
<ryanakca> allee: *nods*
<ryanakca> allee: it's the only way I can think of to have people change their password
<ryanakca> allee: because the login to egroupware is the mail login password, which is the user's system password
<allee> ryanakca: k.  I was just asthonished that egroupware can't/configured to handle users on it's own
<ryanakca> allee: it can handle them on its own, but I find its easier to just have to create one account(system), rather than two (system & egroupware)... of course, I could've used virtual(8) for postfix, and managed it in (vmail-mysql-db & egroupware), but the people in #postfix strongly recommended not to, for 1 domain
<allee> ah, okay.
<DaSkreech> No hippos???
<DaSkreech> Whyyyyyyyy??????
<DaSkreech> so any ideas for Heron?
<milian> can anyone confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/135627 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135627 in k3b "k3b fails to burn in gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<Riddell> milian: works for me
<milian> ok, I'll try to look more into it
<Riddell> milian: which doesn't mean to say it isn't broken on other hardware of course
<milian> well it worked like a charm since I use kubuntu which would be since the alpha days of dapper, riddell
<milian> but I do have a new computer setup (with the old burner) so I am not sure
<milian> oh hell no, it looks like the dvd roms are the fault
<milian> I hope I can get my money back for them...
<Riddell> arse, kdesudo breaks dist upgrade tool called from adept
<nixternal> Riddell: does the "restart" notification work at all? it seems I am never notified about rebooting after certain updates
<nixternal> I also bought my Lotto tickets today, so after I win 300+ million dollars, I will share it with you guys...how about a week long vacation to anywhere in the world :)
<Riddell> nixternal: it should do
<Riddell> which certain updates?
<nixternal> well, I found out today that in Gutsy, when the battery goes empty, the computer shuts itself down, and when I am plugged back in, it comes back up just like the way I left it :)
<nixternal> libc, libglad and such
<nixternal> don't know if I had a Linux kernel upgrade since then, but I would think that any applications that runs initramfs would need a reboot afterwords
<nixternal> afterwards rather
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think I've found something related to the input devices bug in kbluetooth, will get back to you on that.
<nixternal> OK, this Enterprise KDEPIM is evil!
* aplg|mobile is right now building a proper kdepim :P
<nixternal> I am starting to think there is no "proper" kdepim :)
<Riddell> nixternal: what's your problem?
<Riddell> 21:41 < sbalneav> kwii?  Is that pronounced "kwee", or is it the kde version of world war 2?
<Riddell> what is it that makes people's minds think that about kwwii
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 135445 and bug 135446 - I have reported both upstream as well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135445 in kdepim "[Gutsy]  Kontact sends mail to trash with "no subject" and "unkowns"" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135445
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135446 in kdepim "[Gutsy]  Kontact Error: Could not login into mail account - passwd may be wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135446
<jdong> nixternal: yay kt 2.2.2
<jdong> I'm trying to figure out WTF is changed
<jdong> and decide if it's worth UVF'ing
<nixternal> heh
<jdong> I can tell you what hasn't changed.
<jdong> the changelog
<DaSkreech> nixternal: How about you buy a bunch of MS stock and then vote for them to open source the code put up the patent proof and shut up?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: cause if you see WWII you think world war two?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-30
<Tm_T> bug 1
<Tm_T> #1
<Tm_T> ubotu: wake up
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Tm_T> heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> LOL
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Prezu> 
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<mhb> morning folks
<Jucato> morning folk :)
<Jucato> from your upstream dude? hehehe
<mhb> Jucato: next thing you know and you are saying KDE4 is not hyped :o)
<Jucato> duh!! it's super hyped!
<Jucato> both by developers and very imaginative/anxious/clueless users/media :)
<kwwii_> the biggest hype of all is the release date
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<Jucato> I see in the core-devel mailing list that we might have delays anyway...
<mhb> well, they just get the release names wrong. KDE beta is what we alpha and so on :o)
<Jucato> at least I will get the chance to tell those people demanding we delay Gutsy for KDE 4.0, "I told you so!"
<kwwii> this whole release date thing is almost embarrasing
<Jucato> wouldn't it be more difficult to announce a delay right now than make up excuses later on?? Technical Platform Release wth? :)
<mhb> kwwii: well at least they release the Oxygen icons for us folks to use :o)
<kwwii> I think that they should just get off their butts and finish the release on time ;-)
<Jucato> hehe maybe that's hardly possible at this point :)
<kwwii> mhb: actually oxygen is probably the biggest feature of the first release
<Jucato> yay hehe
<Jucato> how's the windeco doing?
<kwwii> that and the style are coming right along
<Jucato> great! glad to hear that :)
<kwwii> I am sure that by october it will be ready for everyone to complain about :p
<Jucato> I was a bit worried when I read that the original developer of the style walked out :(
<kwwii> actually that was probably for the better
<Jucato> bah, there are always more whiners/complainers when artwork/taste is involved
<kwwii> and whether it was a walk or a push can be argued
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> let's just presume it's a walk for the sake of world peace :)
<kwwii> yepp, everyone and their brother have opinions about artwork
<Jucato> hm...speaking of artwork..
* Jucato googles for something
<kwwii> if I complain about code or functionality we have to listen to the geeks in the end but artwork - oh no, everyone has a say in that
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> btw, I just can't help but feel that the wallpaper for gutsy looks oddly familiar
<Jucato> it's great either way :)
<kwwii> Jucato: hrm? similar to what? I honestly did not try and copy anything
<Jucato> not accusing you of copying of course :)
<Jucato> dunno... just that feeling... but can't put my finger on it actually
<kwwii> hehe, it is probably just too good :p
<Jucato> it's always good :)
<Jucato> of course the color scheme still is a mix of blue and purple :P
<Jucato> and I had a usplash problem. just installed gutsy a few hours ago. but later on that
<Jucato> dinner time!! :)
<kwwii> bon appetit
<kwwii> Riddell: I just commited an updated colour-scheme
<Jucato> um before I go, where's the config file for usplash? I think I saw something saying that there's no usplash for 800x600?
<Jucato> basically I don't have a usplash when I boot
* Jucato waves to manchicken
<kwwii> Jucato: I think that the issue was with 640x480 but the artwork is there as is a config
<kwwii> so it is more a technical problem than an artwork problem
<Riddell> yes, it's a technical problem
<Jucato> ah I guessed so
<Riddell> but ubuntu usplash is also a bit wonky so I'm not sure the best way to fix
<kwwii> Riddell: the problem is not only in kubuntu I assume?
* manchicken owns a house.
<kwwii> Keybuck should be the one to fix it I guess
<manchicken> (and some land, too)
<Jucato> kwwii: lol now I think I know where I *think* saw the wallpaper :)
<kwwii> manchicken: wouldn't that be a big chicken coop
<Riddell> kwwii: I think the 640x800 issue is kubuntu only, but ubuntu's usplash has a progress bar which is off centre
<Riddell> although I guess it's always better to have the same bug as ubuntu
<Riddell> manchicken: congratulations
<manchicken> kwwii: But of course.  Gotta have somewhere to raise my little hatchling.
<Jucato> congratulations manchicken
<manchicken> It's kinda intimidating to look on my bank's website and see a six-digit number staring me in the face.
<kwwii> Riddell: freaky - they should really be the same as the config files are the same
<manchicken> Gosh, that's scary.
<manchicken> I'm hoping these updates will fix the horribly broken networkmanager I've currently got.
<manchicken> Lots of updates, so I remain hopeful.
<Jucato> kwwii: it reminded me of opensuse 10.2 kdm, or rather a magnified cross-section of it http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5687/17br7.gif
<manchicken> I think my kmail crashes were config issues.
<Jucato> manchicken: where you the one who added the Edit Software Source button in Adept Installer?
<manchicken> That'd be Riddell
<kwwii> Jucato: not that close really, but I get your point
<Jucato> oooh. I guess it would be either of you.
<manchicken> Ooh, koffice updates.  I like my koffice.
<kwwii> luckily I never saw 10.2
<kwwii> 10.1 was the last one I did
<Jucato> kwwii: yeah now that I look closely it's not really that similar. I just had that "feeling"
<manchicken> kwwii: I stopped at 10.1... where ZMD would automatically update hardware drivers and kill your machine :)
<manchicken> ZMD was such a great idea, with such a crappy implementation.
<manchicken> Riddell: I've been talking with Tom from System76, btw.
<manchicken> Riddell: He's going to give me a list of issues that are holding System76 back from offering Kubuntu OEM :)
<manchicken> Wouldn't it be nice to have a Kubuntu OEM?
<manchicken> I'd dig it.
<Riddell> manchicken: that would be interesting
<manchicken> Riddell: As soon as I get them I'll pass them along to you.
<manchicken> I'm not gonna check my mail right now though, because I'm on hawked wifi right now.
<manchicken> We're in the old rental house right now, but all of my networking equipment is packed.
<manchicken> My neighbor was nice enough to leave his wireless router unencrypted :)
<kwwii> Riddell: btw, did you read my comment about the updated colour-scheme in bzr?
<manchicken> Rebooting...
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, I'll take a look in a bit
<Riddell> kwwii: don't suppose you found where the kdm colour scheme is kept?
<kwwii> Riddell: nope, the only kcsrc I can find in k-d-s is the one I just changed
<kwwii> Riddell: erm, do not update that file yet, I forgot to change the name in the file itself
<Riddell> kwwii: actually that kcsrc isn't used (unless you are changing your colour scheme back to kubuntu manually), the colours are in kdeglobals
<Riddell> but I'll sort that
<Riddell> kwwii: what needs changed in the file name?
<kwwii> cool, I learn something new every day
<kwwii> there is a Name= in the kcsrc file itself
<kwwii> I just updated it, should I commit?
<manchicken> Hmm...  I've got some weird dbus issue that seems to be breaking networkmanager.
<manchicken> Aug 30 06:20:04 thepea dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason
<manchicken> I got a bit of that.
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<kwwii> Riddell: commited
<Riddell> thanks, I'll take a look once I'm done compiling gtk
* Riddell shivers
<manchicken> I think I'm experiencing Bug 93360
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93360 in dhcdbd "Dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93360
<manchicken> Lots of stupid comments on that bug...
<manchicken> "Canonical should do something about this, if only to remove the trademark infraction. I do not believe that Red Hat would agree to have its name showing up under Ubuntu."
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> That's funny.
<manchicken> Very strange.
<Riddell> that's hardly a case of trading with the name
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> If redhat folks didn't want their name there, they didn't have to name their dbus namespace as such :)
<manchicken> Either way, it's a ridiculous argument.  heh
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm more concerned about the bug.
<manchicken> This is preventing networkmanager from obtaining an IP address via dhcp.
<manchicken> I don't know if it's happening for everybody though.
<manchicken> I imagine if it were, it would have been sorted out by now.
<manchicken> This one is five months old.
<Riddell> I've not had that problem
<manchicken> I'm guessing this error handler is actually just an error about another error not being reported properly.
<manchicken> I don't know how to get to NetworkManager's errors.
<manchicken> This is interesting: Aug 30 06:43:25 thepea NetworkManager: <info>  nm_policy_device_change_check:: !old_dev && !new_dev!!
<manchicken> Looks like someone's debug code.
<manchicken> Don't know whose though.
<manchicken> Do you know who's maintaining networkmanager?
<nixternal> manchicken: I get that dbus error as well
<manchicken> nixternal: Look at my comment on that bug
<Riddell> kwwii: I checked and kdm uses the same kdeglobals as the rest of KDE for its select colour
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, so the default settings will be applied
<Riddell> yep
<kwwii> this update should fix the problems then
<Riddell> yes, this is more blue
<blekos> hi, in the ubuntu page mentions "Graphical configuration tool for X"
<blekos> will this be available in kubuntu?
<blekos> (i want to be able to have outpout to my TV)
<Hobbsee> sure it's available, but it's probably not written in QT
<Riddell> displayconfig has been available for several releases
<Riddell> the new gnome version displayconfig-gtk could also be used
<glatzor> Riddell: by the way is there a plan to add the bulletproof x using kde-guidance to kubutnu?
<Riddell> glatzor: I don't now if we can, it relies on a restart hook in gdm that kdm doesn't have
<Riddell> allee: do you know what's happening with kdebluetooth?  we still have the "unstable to start" error on login
<Riddell> nixternal: I fixed casper and we now have "About Kubuntu" on the desktop
<Riddell> which I think works well
<Riddell> nixternal: however khelpcentre seems to have all its entried duplicated, any idea why?
<Jucato> nixternal: I love this new look! :)
<blekos> how cani upgrade to guttsy from terminal?
<Riddell> blekos: follow the instructions for server upgrade
<blekos> which are found??
<Riddell> dunno, ask a server person
<allee> Riddell: I've seen nothing when I loged in.   But there a bg on bt device removal.  blueplugd   first element of quitprogs[0]  should be kblueooth not kdeblueoothd.
<allee> Riddell: I'll test again a fresh user.  brb
<Riddell> allee: if you have bluetooth hardware then you won't get the "can't load bluetooth" error
<nixternal> Riddell: where are the enteries duplicated? I don't see it...groovy on getting casper patched so it is on the desktop now :)
<nixternal> Jucato: thanks
<allee> Riddell:  can't confirm.  Everyhing fine (with my dev removal fix)
<Riddell> nixternal: in the left hand tree view in khelpcentre on the live CD
<Jucato> now to browse through *all* of it :)
<allee> Riddell: grep kbluetooth /usr/share/autostart/*
<nixternal> Riddell: I will have to grab a livecd image in a bit and check it out
<allee> Riddell: does it find an Exec= line?
<nixternal> don't know why it would do that on the live cd and not on an installed system
<gnomefreak> when in dpatch-edit shell i cd to the file that the patch will be applied to and edit the file as needed right?
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> k ty
<ScottK> Then when you are done, exit with a 0 exit code (just exit) and the patch will be saved.  Exit with a non-zero exit code and nothing gets saved.
<Riddell> grep kdebluetooth /usr/share/autostart/*
<Riddell> /usr/share/autostart/kbluetooth.autostart.desktop:Icon=kdebluetooth
<Riddell> allee: that's all
<gnomefreak> ScottK: ok cool
<Riddell> Exec=kbluetooth --dontforceshow
<Riddell> allee: I presume it just needs an upload from tonio with your fancy Exec line
<allee> Riddell: mhmm, after you pinged me I dist-upgraded and got a new kbt pkgs.  In this pkgs there's no kbluetooth.autostart.desktop.  Was replaced by kblueplugd.desktop in the autstart dir
<allee> Riddell: fwiw just replacing Exec is not enough.  There this dcop uniq thing in there that needs to be removed too.  Because kblueplugd script does not work like a uniq app
<allee> Riddell: I'll send an e-mail to tonio about the dev-removal fix
<Riddell> "4 hours ago   1.0~beta6~r706303-0ubuntu1"  so maybe it's already sorted
<Riddell> allee: new package has http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kblueplugd.desktop
<allee> Riddell: yeap, this correctly autostarts if bt device a there.
<Riddell> allee: great, problem solved
<allee> Riddell: found 2-3 other little buglets.  I'm fixing them and sent a patch.   Btw. is correcting bugus changelog entries considered okay?
<Riddell> allee: fine with me, although might be good to mention it in the top changelog entry if it's more than a typo
<allee> k
<aplg|mobile> Riddell: how long does it usually take until one gets his @ubuntu address?
<Riddell> aplg|mobile: dunno, ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: shall we organise a meeting for next week?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as for when, it'll have to be decided after i find out which uni timetable of mine is actually correc.t
<Hobbsee> iirc, i want it on your tuesday evening
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> but corey* wants to be there, and he's only there while i'm asleep, effectively
<Hobbsee> obviously, as he's going for membership
<Hobbsee> so i havent really thought about that one yet.
<Riddell> he's low priority in that his process is being done by e-mail because he's hard to schedule in
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I talked to him a few days ago. he mentioned that he was given a special exception that we could vote in e-mail
<Riddell> we'll vote at the meeting, but the discussion is by e-mail
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, true
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not doing well this week.  someone stole my tuesday.
<Riddell> did you look behind the fridge?  if you lose something it's nearly always there
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, i didnt find my brain, nor my tuesday, behind the fridge.  not behind the couch, either :(
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hm.. just noticed there isn't a Kubuntu Restricted extras in Adept Installer (Add/Remove Programs), only an Ubuntu restricted extras
<Riddell> Jucato: please ping mvo about that
<Jucato> ok. thanks
<allee> Riddell or others with core upload right: upload: care to upload kbt  http://paste.debian.net/35803  or should I sent to Tonio?
<Riddell> allee: I can do it
<allee> Riddell: thx!
<Riddell> how can I get that out of the pastebin in plain text?
<ScottK> Riddell: scroll down to the bottem where you have an edit box and copy/paste what's in there.
<allee> Interesting question :)  Sent by e-mail to you
<allee> ScottK: that usually converts tabs -> space.  And Tonio converted my spaces to tabs in kblueplugd.  Python bah! :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Tab spacing code has nothing to do with Python.  It's just (IMO) a bad idea generally.
<Riddell> allee: uploaded
<allee> Riddell: thx!
<nixternal> is there a way to use a previous version of KDEPIM? Enterprise is killing some of us and I have just been asked if we can revert to a non-enterprise release and not have it always wanting to update?
<nixternal> in the past, I have done the obvious, but it eventually would break with the other kde* updates
<Riddell> you can pin to an older version I guess
<DaSkreech> In adept?
<nixternal> ya, that only works until an update breaks it...
<nixternal> though I would rather have it not start up, than to start up and delete all of my emails again
<Riddell> you can't pin in adept no
<nixternal> hrmm, I really don't want to go back to Mutt :)
<nixternal> although, with Mutt, I can run it from my server and just ssh from any puter to check it :)
<mluser> Is anyone having any problems with the latest Gutsy kubuntu usplash update?
<Riddell> mluser: do tell
<mluser> well.. its not working I dont get the graphical boot screen at all, just reverts to text boot
<Riddell> mluser: what resolution monitor do you have?
<mluser> 1400x1050
<mluser> I checked the usplash.conf file and its set correctly
<mluser> I'll try 'update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so' and then update the initramfs and see if that helps
<Riddell> mluser: removing kubuntu-artwork-usplash would be useful
<Riddell> should do much the same thing
<mluser> Riddell: you mean use the ubuntu artwork instead?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and let me know if it's equally broken
<mluser> ok, will be back shortly
<Riddell> you can run sudo usplash from a linux console
<mluser> Oh.. thats even better.. one sec
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(mluser/#kubuntu-devel) interesting.. the kubuntu splash screen failed with a message that says "no usable theme found for 1280x1024"
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> and no matter what resolution you put in usplash.conf it doesn't work..
* ScottK has seen that too, but thought it was just a 640 X 480 thing since his laptop is ancient.
<mluser> Jucato: I have not tried changing the resolution in usplash.conf, my laptop lcd looks best at 1400x1050
<Jucato> my default usplash.conf had blank xres and yres, and I got the error message for 640x480 (presuming it's the default res)
<Jucato> tried to change it to 1024x768 and 1280x1024, no dice
<mluser> I will try that now, but if it does work with 1280x1024 isnt that still a bug in the kubuntu-usplash setup?
<mluser> Nope.. wont work with either 1024x768 or 1280x1024, although it properly tells me that it cant find a theme for either 1024x768 or 1280x1024, but with 1400x1050 its still looking for 1280x1024
<mluser> I'll change it to using the ubuntu usplash untill the kutuntu package gets fixed/updated
<mluser> well if you guys are interested just type this 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u', select the ubuntu usplash theme and all will be fine again.
<mhb> hi kde-devel, how is KDE4? :o)
<ScottK> mhb: Wrong channel?
<mhb> ScottK: well, ask the kde-devel user ... I just presume he's running KDE4
<kde-devel> doh
<ScottK> Ah
<mhb> ScottK: otherwise I feel pretty comfortable here :o)
<jjesse> its me trying to setup kde4
<jjesse> still checking things out of svn over slow hotel wireless
* ScottK thought there was a #kde-devel.
<mhb> ScottK: you are right
<mhb> there is
<ScottK> And there is.
<mhb> hi jjesse, how's KDE4? :o)
<mhb> jjesse: actually you don't have to set up separate users to hack KDE4
<mhb> jjesse: the techbase manuals are a little confusing (and you might know this already)
<jjesse> mhb: i do know that already
<mhb> :o)
<jjesse> but nixternal is suckering me into working on docs for kde4
<jjesse> so i'm working on getting it settup
<mhb> jjesse: right-o
<mhb> jjesse: I don't know anything about the way you compile KDE4 now but if you get errors about "strigiconfig.h" missing, you should edit the corresponding source and change the include path from local to global
<mhb> jjesse: which is what I had to do with today's checkout to get it working. If you do it differently, just ignore me :o)
<jjesse> mhb: hopefully my svn checkout will finish quickly
<jjesse> the hotel's wireless is pretty slow
<DaSkreech> Beta 2 was flagged right?
<mhb> DaSkreech: no, it was tagged :o)
<DaSkreech> Hardy HarHar
<mhb> DaSkreech: forgive my good mood
<DaSkreech> I'll join you after lunch
<Riddell> mluser: you're right, it's broken
<snikker> why if a "filename.templates" in (in the po folder) start with a comment (#) or a blank line, the templates file in the packaged version (with debuild) start with 2 blank lines? This happen in dapper
<Riddell> snikker: I don't understand
<Riddell> possibly an example would help
<DaSkreech> sabdfl gone back to using ubuntu plain?
<Riddell> hmm?
<DaSkreech> He was giving reasons that he doesn't use evolution
<mluser> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> DaSkreech: he's always used ubuntu on his laptop, it's his desktop that has kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Ah right I thought it was the other way around
<snikker> Riddell: if you have a "debian/template.master" file like the one in the sample here: http://pastebin.com/d46e962ea, after packaging it replace the comment block, with a blank line
<Riddell> snikker: dunno, maybe that's just how debconf does it's thing (or possibly debhelper does the install), you'd need to ask someone with more experience of debconf
<snikker> Riddell: oh, ok... this could be a right chan for this, or i must ask in another chan?
<Riddell> snikker: #ubuntu-motu or failing that play with the big boys in #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> He already asked in #ubuntu-devel and got no answer.  He's shopping now.
<Riddell> does it matter?  it's only spaces
<Riddell> tsk, sarcasm from #u-d
<snikker> Yes, i've alread asked in #ubuntu-devel ut with no answer... i'll try in #ubuntu-motu later...
<snikker> Riddell: now i must go... btw thanks for your help and for your work in kubuntu :)
<Lure_> Riddell: is it just me, or is new kdepim very unstable (crashes, random failures of pop...)?
<milian> how do I remove the new "favorite folder" feature from kmail?
<milian> I don't like it but cant find any option to hide it
<Riddell> Lure_: it seems not be to just you
<Riddell> Lure_: but the maintainers are responsive, please do report bugs to them (till and pradeepto on #kontact)
<Riddell> I guess I should revert it, although I hate to think what will happen with the version number
<Lure_> Riddell: ok, I plan to first re-install clean gutsy today (last tribe + updates) as I want to be sure it is not my gutsy install that is bad
<Lure_> Riddell: I suppose kde4.0 beta2 is around the corner?
<Riddell> Lure_: hopefully yes
<Lure_> Riddell: great, I have finally some time now to restart my hacking times (after vacation and all the business trips)
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> Lure_: anything you're itching to work on?
<Riddell> mluser: about?
<Riddell> mluser: could you try http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-artwork-usplash_7.10-19_i386.deb
<mhb> Riddell: are you working on packaging beta2? Or is it again stuck on the buildd?
<Riddell> there have only been tarballs available for a few hours
<jjesse> grin i've only been downloading from svn for the last few hours as well
<Riddell> mhb: I was planning on starting tomorrow, although if someone wants to start tonight I can get you the tar files
<mhb> Riddell: I'm not the mighty packager, so I guess I leave it to you
<mhb> :o)
<Riddell> anyony else want to try that .deb?
<mluser> Riddell: Yes.. I'll try it now.. one second please
<mluser> Riddell: It work now with that new package, thanks :)
<ryanakca> allee: ping, I figured out a way around giving users a shell, just so they can change their password... it's based on irssh, which restricts access to an irssi screen... http://pastebin.ca/676038
<Riddell> mluser: great
<Lure_> Riddell: help on digikam for kde4 port
<mluser> I have not tested with any other resolutions besides 1400x1050 though
<Lure_> Riddell: if you have something to look in gutsy, I could also look into that
<Lure_> Riddell: and I may look into powermgmt work for kde4 (have seen emails from sebas)
<allee> ryanakca: cool!
<Riddell> Lure_: main coding work I'd like to see if strigi becoming a systray applet
<Lure_> Riddell: but not for gutsy (since we are in feature freeze), right?
<Riddell> for gutsy
<Riddell> it's not really a feature, just a jiggling of the existing applet
<Lure_> Riddell: I am not sure how tray will be done in kde4 though (I suspect still based on Qt tray)
<Riddell> it's for kde 3
<Riddell> current applet is a kicker applet, but that takes up too much space
<Lure_> Riddell: yep, Qt4 under kde3
<Riddell> it should be a systray icon that pops up the text field
<Lure_> Riddell: so you would just have an icon?
<Riddell> Lure_: the applet is kde 3 code
<Riddell> (you could start on in qt 4 but as you say that would be a new feature)
<Lure_> Riddell: right...
<Lure_> Riddell: so what would you change exactly for kde3/gutsy? Just replace input field with icon only (or make old behaviour optional)
<mhb> yay for Lure_ back! :o)
<Lure_> mhb: hello!
<Riddell> Lure_: change the kicker applet which has a text field, to be a systray application with the text field as popup widget
<Lure_> mhb: and yay for all mhb's goodies in gutsy! ;-)
<sahin_w> Kmail from the enterprise branch messed up my IMAP account.
<Lure_> Riddell: but we may want to keep old behaviour (optional) as some people might be fine to give some tray space to remove need for another click
<sahin_w> I don't like this enterprise branch.
<mluser> anyone here have a repository for adding freenx to Gutsy?
<sahin_w> Kmail simply mark all of my mails as unreaded.
<sahin_w> Fine.
<nixternal> hehe, the Enterprise branch is creating all kinds of goodies
<sahin_w> Now I'dont know what is unreaded really.
<Riddell> Lure_: can do, if it's easy to do
<sahin_w> I cry for the old good kmail.
<Riddell> sahin_w: that sounds like a bug that was reported this morning
<Riddell> sahin_w: but please complain to till and pradeepto in #kontact and let me know what they say
<Lure_> Riddell: ok, will look into this over weekend
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Like?
<fdoving> so.. suddenly gutsy killed my sound. intel-thing. fun.
<Riddell> nixternal: you deleted the Tribe 6 page?
<Riddell> Lure_: you rock
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok, I will... But first... time smoke.
<Lure_> Riddell: I will rock if I can really do it (as I am no Qt expert) ;-)
<Riddell> Lure_: I don't think it would be that hard, just change from a kicker applet to a ksystrayicon
<Riddell> all the rest is the same
<nixternal> Riddell: yes I did!
* nixternal waits....
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe6/Kubuntu
<Lure_> Riddell: I think so...
* Lure_ reboots to install clean gutsy...
<nixternal> Riddell: that's right, I decided on a little jumpstart this time...no more procrastination!!
<sahin_w> Riddell: I saw the conversion on #kontact.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Is this a good idea to provide a kontakt snapshot to the end users?
<nixternal> sahin_w: did you have the same issue with IMAP that there is for POP3? ie. when you manually check email it is sent to the trash folder and marked as spam since it has been stripped of everything?
<jjesse> nixternal: still chekcing out qt-copy :(
<nixternal> haha :)
<sahin_w> nixternal: Nope. I just configured kmail for IMAP, and I did a manual check.
<nixternal> what issue are you having with enterprise then?
<sahin_w> nixternal: kmail started to refresh the "mail view"
<sahin_w> nixternal: and simply marks evry mail as an unreaded one.
<nixternal> hrmm...I haven't seen that one yet
<nixternal> but right now I have to open kontact/kmail, check email, then close kontact/kmail
<sahin_w> nixternal: So kmail did not eat my mails, just marked as unreaded.
<mhb> jjesse: if you used Gutsy ... :o)
<nixternal> hehe so true mhb...definitely saves you time
<nixternal> or if you used Debian Testing
<sahin_w> nixternal: on the #kontakt channel the developres told me, this is a known problem.
<nixternal> ahh, must be IMAP only then
<sahin_w> nixternal: yes, this is imap only
<sahin_w> nixternal: some kind of flag handling problem.
<sahin_w> Ahhhh! I'm lucky by the way!
<sahin_w> I didn't close my oter offline imap client at home.
<sahin_w> So now I know which mail is realy unreaded.
<sahin_w> It's time for lottery. ;-)
<DaSkreech> Beta2 will be gutsy only?
<mhb> DaSkreech: I guess it won't
<mhb> DaSkreech: but you know how much time it takes to build the packages
<mhb> aww, I won't get KDE4 Desktop Effects on the best open-source graphic card driver in town :(
<DaSkreech> intel?
<nixternal> Riddell: if you want/need help with the KDE 4 Beta 2 packages, let me know
<mhb> DaSkreech: yup
<mhb> DaSkreech: screen turns white and you have to close the session
<mhb> white screen of death, you might say
<sahin_w> mhb: I have ATI card in my notebook. So I think I won't see the effects on too. :-(
<mhb> sahin_w: on the contrary, I think you might be
<sahin_w> mhb: I have to use the fglrx driver.
<sahin_w> mhb: Without fglrx I can't use my card.
<DaSkreech> mhb: not by the criteria you set
<sahin_w> mhb: I think fglrx driver and the KDE4 effects won't be good friends soon.
<sahin_w> mhb: However I have nvidia card in my home pc. So I will try the effects on that machine.
<mhb> sahin_w: yeah
<mhb> they still have a year to work on it (nudge nudge wink wink) .o)
<nixternal> anything !nvidia == horrid with KDE 4 composite effects
<ryanakca> nixternal: isn't anything !nvidia usually horrid with any composite effect?
<nixternal> anything !intel is horrid binary hell! :)
<ryanakca> hehe
* ryanakca pets his amd64
<sahin_w> Is the KDE4 effect relay on composite? Right?
<sahin_w> So Is this effect using composite?
<sahin_w> If yes, the same true for compiz fusion too. I think.
<mhb> sahin_w: yes, it is
<mhb> nixternal: yes, but not even intel works well on "kwin composite" (or how do you call it)
<nixternal> you got it right I think
<nixternal> it works here fine for me with kwin composite in kde3
<nixternal> a little slowness, but not horribly bad like compiz or such
<sahin_w> nixternal: Are you have any problem with composite and kde3?
<mhb> nixternal: I managed to enable the effects and actually see them (the first crash was related to a second X session having no direct rendering)
<sahin_w> nixternal: I'm wondering because I switched on my home pc once...
<nixternal> I didn't when I tried it...I don't use any of the composite stuff anyways..it messes with all of my key-combos and really isn't efficient or practical
<mhb> nixternal: but the window gets focus in like 15s, which is not really desirable
<nixternal> haha, ya, I had that same issue with the KDE 4 compositing...and it was another 15s just to click the checkbox to shut it off
<mhb> nixternal: it took me a minute to wait until it really checks off the checkbox :o)
<sahin_w> nixternal: ... and there was some issues. So I switched of. I'm talking about the kde3 built in effects.
<nixternal> there are a lot of bugs with the kwin compositing in kde3
<sahin_w> nixternal: Yes, so I don't use it.
<nixternal> I don't need shadows and all of that...doesn't do anything for me really...and those few extra cycles can be used for pbuilder or gcc
<sahin_w> However compiz and KDE4 effects have some good features.
<sahin_w> I really like when the put the pointer to the right upper corner and I can see all of my windows.
<sahin_w> I can select what I wan't.
<nixternal> that is one feature I do like..the scaling...
<sahin_w> And I like the alt+tab handling too.
<sahin_w> The cube effect in compiz not so amazig for me for example. But really amazed my 2.5 years old sun. ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<sahin_w> "Please dady, the box again"
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> sahin_w: Show him the pyramid :)
<Riddell> nixternal: why did you delete the tribe 6 page?
<sahin_w> Yes, and I won't work on my computer anymore. ;-) He would like to see the effects over and over again.
<nixternal> Riddell: take a look at the tribe 6 page :)
<Riddell> nixternal: ooh, groovy
<nixternal> hahaha
<DaSkreech> wiki.kubuntu !
<Riddell> nixternal: if you want to start on kde 4 tonight I can give you access to them
<DaSkreech> Sweet Go Mandriva :)
<nixternal> Riddell: that works for me
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I guess the purple scheme won't be installable Gutsy?
<sahin_w> I fixed my IMAP folders after the "gutsy kmail crime".
<sahin_w> I won't use the enterprise branch till the package which contains the fix won't be uploaded.
<Riddell> parse error
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nope, guess not unless you take it from some feisty repo
* DaSkreech hoards his settings
<DaSkreech> I liked the purple :*(
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> come on man, kde is all about that blooooo
<nixternal> you can always switch to brown
* DaSkreech duct tapes nixternal to a passing Heron
<nixternal> as long as it is not "hardy" har har
<nixternal> Riddell: when it comes to K, they better let us pick for once
<DaSkreech> Yeah my friends are calling it hard-on for short
<mhb> nixternal: oliver was, is and always will be rock-solid :o)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: your friends aren't the only one
<nixternal> I have heard the ear full at the uni these past couple of days
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Like what?
<mhb> you whippersnappers call it "hard-on" ... nobody appreciates the classic comedy acts anymore :o(
<DaSkreech> Laurel?
<mhb> DaSkreech: Oliver .o) the rock-solid LTS one
<DaSkreech> Ah
* DaSkreech calculates the Sequence of LTS
<nixternal> I am a 33 yo whippersnapper!! yes! \o/
<DaSkreech> L ->P ->T ->X ->BB
<nixternal> L, P, T, X
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> haha, that sucked to count out
<nixternal> X will be a fun one
<DaSkreech> What adjective is worthy of a LTS X ?
<DaSkreech> what X adjective is there? :)
<nixternal> who knows...food time..back in a few
<ryanakca> Hmm. When you open the new kontact for the first time, you get a blue screen giving you the option to read the handbook, setup for egroupware, and another option. Any way to get back to that screen?
<ryanakca> (enterprise edition)
<mhb> what's the URL for the daily-live kubuntu cd? I'm trying rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/
<mhb> kubuntu/daily-live/current/gutsy-desktop-amd64.iso
<mhb> but it's not the one I guess
<ryanakca> mhb: just a sec... I have it somewheres
<ryanakca> or maybe not... um
<Riddell> mhb: see KubuntuFiles
<mhb> thank you very much ,both of you
<ryanakca> mhb: rsync -v --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/gutsy-desktop-amd64.iso .
<mhb> Riddell: I should have poked about the missing l10n in guidance modules
<ryanakca> or the one on KubuntuFiles ... now that I look at it... it's probably better :)
<Riddell> mhb: mm, right
<Riddell> it's on my todo
<mhb> Riddell: splendid, if you need any assistance I can provide, tell me
<Riddell> nixternal: did you want to start on KDE 4 beta 2?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: you are documenting it?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: QUESTION
* DaSkreech pokes caps lock
<Lure> Riddell: no failsafe-X in Kubuntu Gutsy, right? http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=18534&limit=no&threshold=-1
<nosrednaekim> what?
<nosrednaekim> no bulletproof x in kubuntu?
<mhb> Lure: AFAIK no, because of kdm not supporting it
<Lure> mhb: yep, have just re-read the spec... :-(
<nosrednaekim> that sucks...
<nosrednaekim> what if I switched to gdm?
<nosrednaekim> more to the point... what if kubuntu switched to gdm?
<mhb> very unlikely to happen
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I know.
<nosrednaekim> is kdm being rewritten for KDE4?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I guess if you have displayconfig-gtk AND gdm, it will work
<mhb> actually what I'd go for would be showing KDE upstream some love and implementing the same thing in KDM4 (if there is/will be any)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... that probably would be better. and I'd try.. but alas, I don't know C++.
<nosrednaekim> :(
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-31
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not a bad language to learn, if you are considering a programming future
<nosrednaekim> I'm not :) I know python which is pretty much as deep as I want to get.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: okay then :o)
<nosrednaekim> but anyway.... I was looking for something to code on, and I was looking at porting LTSP-manager to QT. But I can't get virtualization working.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: virtualization? as in?
<nosrednaekim> vmware doesn't like my machine, neither does kvm or kqemu. :( and qemu is WAY to slow.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: try virtualbox
<nosrednaekim> I was trying to virtualize edubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> isn't that just kqemu with a fancy wrapping?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's not a perfect solution, but many people like it
<mhb> not sure, perhaps
<nosrednaekim> i'll look into it... thanks :)
<mhb> a bit offtopic: could someone explain the new kdebase/ separation to me? apps/runtime/workspace ?
<mhb> why is kdm in workspace and not apps?
* Lure is getting mad due to kdepim hangs/crashes :-(
<allee> mhb: kdm is part of the KDE4 workspace becuase not needed by windoof or mac os that have their own
<neversfelde|mobi> for me kmail works pretty good, surely without marking a message as read
<neversfelde|mobi> this makes me nervous :)
<mhb> allee: ah, thanks.
<mhb> the new kdebase structure -- doof
<mhb> me -- doof
<nosrednaekim> :)
<neversfelde|mobi> seems to be more work than it is
<mhb> I like that shirt :o)
<allee> mhb: no IMHO makes lot of sense ;)
<mhb> allee: the structure might be, it's just the fact that you can't find anything anymore that I consider doof
<allee> mhb: hehe
<mhb> allee: and I was referring to that "alles ist doof" picture on T-shirts
* allee me build(s) kde4snv and wonders: cmakes says optional libfam missing and it's not in build-dep of kde4libs
* allee has only window^Hof T-Shirt
<mhb> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/6110/doof22fp.jpg
<allee> mhb: ah, I know it.  My daughter tried to convince me to buy a puzzle with this picture
<mhb> allee: tried to convince? don't be too hard on her :o)
<mhb> aaanyway
<ryanakca> mhb: what's a doof?
<allee> ryanakca: stupid
<ryanakca> Haha
<neversfelde|mobi> hehe
<neversfelde|mobi> a doof
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you want admin access to eGroupWare?
<Lure> Riddell: sounds like SuSE has also problems with enterprise branch: http://frinring.wordpress.com/2007/08/30/wanted-older-packages-of-kdepim-357-for-opensuse-102/
<Lure> Riddell: paste (Ctrl-V) into e-mail compose window causes crash here... :-(
<nixternal> man, fell asleep on the couch
<nixternal> Lure: I think they might have fixed that upstrea...they were talking about it in #kontact earlier
<Lure> nixternal: sleep on couch does not sound that bad... ;-)
<nixternal> hee
<Lure> nixternal: nice to hear...
<nixternal> I hope they fix the other issues, ie manual mail checks strip incoming email of headers and content
<nixternal> so you get totally blank emails that end up in the trash marked as spam
<nixternal> Riddell: starting on KDE 4 b2
<nixternal> downloading that tarball at a whopping 15k/s :)
<allee> :)
<jjesse> so wife's flight has been delayed for 3 hours
<nixternal> where is she at?
<jjesse> and she's sitting at the airport waiting to fly to atlanta to see me
<nixternal> flying to?
<jjesse> grand rapids
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> she staying the weekend?
<jjesse> we were supposed to be on vacation this week, but boss needed me to teach the class
<jjesse> so work is flying her down and paying for the hotel for the long weekend
<nixternal> nice..you guys like to hike and stuff, go up into the mountains
<jjesse> yeah we do... if she ever gets here
<nixternal> 3.5 hours to get out to Savannah...very nice out there if you haven't ever been there
<nixternal> great beaches, nice restaurants
<nixternal> I like that old town feeling in savannah
<nixternal> you are only about 1.5 hours to chattanooga which is nice as well..and a lot of mountains
<nixternal> don't forget to hit the Waffle House and get the best cheesy grits in the world
<jjesse> mmmmmm waffle house ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I do not like grits, but I love their grits...and their hash browns are out of this world
<jjesse> still trying to sync svn for qt-copy
<jjesse> why is it so stinkin slow
<jjesse> do i really need all the files before i build?
<nixternal> download one, build it, move on to step two
<nixternal> or on to the second one
<jjesse> nixternal: still trying to download qt-copy
<jjesse> which is before all the other things
<Jucato> almost done with my kdebase :P
<mhb> Jucato: eh?
<Jucato> same thing as jjesse's doing...
<mhb> Jucato: ah.
<Jucato> a.k.a. upstream things :)
<mhb> Jucato: no trouble with "strigiclient.h" ?
<Jucato> hmm... didn't encounter any errors yet.
<Jucato> where did you encounter this? while building which module?
<mhb> Jucato: I think it was krunner
<Jucato> ah well I'm still compiling kdebase so I might run into that
<mhb> Jucato: but perhaps you evaded this by compiling strigi yourself
<mhb> Jucato: I was trying to reuse as much packages as possible
<Jucato> ah I see
<Jucato> everything from Qt upward I compiled.
<mhb> I did just kdepimlibs-kdelibs-kdebase combo
<jjesse> wow plane is just leaving
<jjesse> so  i need to have qt-copy from svn checked out first correct?
<Jucato> O.o
<mhb> Jucato: plasma is shaping up quite nicely
<Jucato> ah nice :)
<mhb> Jucato: although the Kicker replacement is showing on the first desktop only
<mhb> Jucato: and it seems to be close to impossible to move widgets from the desktop to it
<mhb> well at least they have a system tray :D
<Jucato> doesn't work as advertised eh? :)
<Jucato> oooh good!!!
<Jucato> systray is *very very* important
<Jucato> <---- could easily fill his whole kicker w/ systrays
<Jucato> jjesse: what I did was to checkout everything in one sitting and sleep through it :)
<jjesse> J\
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> Jucato: my internet connection at the hotel ends each night
<Jucato> ouch
<jjesse> i have to re-"login"
<Jucato> I'm too spoiled at home :/
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, it's the best advantage over beta1
<Jucato> gonna be difficult when I face the "real" world next year :(
<mhb> Jucato: oh, I wasn't able to get the systray from the desktop to the kicker replacement, I'm afraid
<mhb> Jucato: I think they're saving this feature for the 4.0 "Crazy Developers Only Release" :o)
<Jucato> it's ok. as long as there's a semblance of a systray so that apps won't go disappearing...
<mhb> of course, I'm kidding
<mhb> I really hope they'll manage to get it all into 4.0
* Jucato thinks they really should... but then again...
<Jucato> ok going to grab some breakfast, then do laundry :(
<jjesse> on smarter then a fifth grader the person asked if he would win a million what would he do
<jjesse> he said he would buy a lamborgini and paint it camo
<Jucato> O.o
<mhb> Jucato: poke me if you manage to keep the kicker replacement on all desktops
<ryanakca> Is anybody else having kded run at >95% CPU?
<nixternal> can't say that I am
<ryanakca> shucks.
* ryanakca blames kwallet
<Jucato> um.. nope :(
<nixternal> apt-get is running at that right now in a pbuilder :)
<ryanakca> According to the service manager, it's the only thing running...
<Jucato> did we stop installing Krita by default a few releases back?
<nixternal> looks like it
<Jucato> ah ok
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qimageblitz/
<nixternal> test building kdelibs w/o qimageblitz to see how bad it complains first :)
<Jucato> nixternal: did you build KDE 4 from SVN or use Kubuntu packages (Beta 1?)
<nixternal> built from SvN
<Jucato> ah kool. just finished mine on my desktop a while ago...
<Jucato> I have no clue where to get other plasmoids :(
<nixternal> ya, me either..dunno where they are hiding
* Jucato wonders if it's possible to just copy his kde-devel user from desktop to laptop and be able to run KDE 4 on the lappy too...
<nixternal> lazy, lazy, lazy :D
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> although building from SVN seems to be faster now that it was a few months ago
<nixternal> well if you are using gutsy, then all you have to do is start at the kdesupport recipe
<Jucato> I followed the techbases step by step... except for CMake.
<Jucato> I tried not to compile DBus but got errors when trying to run a KDE 4 app
<nixternal> you don't need qt-copy with gutsy
<Jucato> heh now you tell me :P
<Jucato> but on this lappy I'm on Feisty so...
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> well if you would read the techbase page you would have known that :)
<nixternal> ya, feisty will need qt-copy
<Jucato> lazy me :P
<ryanakca> Ok... hmm. would the kded acting up part be because it was started with 'kded --new-startup' instead of just 'kded'? killing all kded processes, and then restarting one with the latter worked
<ryanakca> well, it fixed it :)
<ryanakca> Also, is there a reason KMilo doesn't start at login? (KMilo is required for volup/down)
<nixternal> man, you are having all kinds of issues :)
* Jucato just realized he doesn't have vol up/down on his lappy
<nixternal> I do, but it controls master..which doesn't work with the intel-hda stuff
<ryanakca> Jucato: what, the buttons, or the working-ness
<ryanakca> nixternal: change you change the master channel?
<nixternal> ya, but that causes other problems
<ryanakca> hmm.
<Jucato> the buttons
<Jucato> so I've never seen KMilo since...um.. can't remember
<Jucato> kdelibs4c2a to be exact
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4libs/
<Tonio_> yo
<allee> Hi Tonio
<allee> I've another bt item to discuss:  Imaging a user  'I have bt but don't care about it, but everytime I quit kbt, when I login it's back'
<allee> Tonio_: was it upstream or one of your patches that removed the
<Riddell> there is a no autostart key
<allee> autostart yes/no question when kbt in quit?
<allee> Riddell: ?
<Tonio_> allee: I removed it
<Tonio_> allee: simply because that would cause a doule start
<Tonio_> allee: and also, due to your script, that would have been ignored
<allee> Tonio_: ehe, we tried hard to no run bt when not available, but when bt is available but not wanted there's nothing ;)
<Riddell> allee: don't know about that but I'm sure the .desktop autostart file has a key to test
<Tonio_> allee: if you don't care about bluetooth, you can just disable is hardware on most pcs right ?
<allee> Tonio_: not every hardware (as you know) has a hardware switch to turn it off
<Tonio_> allee: btw yes you can just test for the users rc file and grep the setting
<Tonio_> allee: then start or not
<Tonio_> then I can remove the patch indeed
<allee> Tonio_: afaiu this is automaticly done by: X-KDE-autostart-condition=kbluetoothdrc:General:AutoStart:true
* allee wonders  if s/=kbluetoothdrc:/=kbluetoothrc:/
<Tonio_> well let's unpatch then ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yep that's to be changed :)
<Tonio_> allee: I'll remove the patch and provide a new svn snapshot today
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you can disable it via hardware, but kbt still comes up anyway
<allee> Tonio_: okay,  great.   'cause I'm busy today, and not sure about the WE
<Tonio_> allee: one thing
<allee> Hobbsee: no not anymore.  If there no bt device, kbt will no longer start
<Tonio_> allee: how do we get the initial AUtoStart:true ? :)
<Hobbsee> allee: since when?
<Tonio_> allee: what if the file doesn't exist ?
* Hobbsee has not updated in ~24 hours
<Tonio_> allee: does it consider that no "false" means "true" ?
<allee> Tonio_: I remove all kblu*rc yesterday and kbt was still started
<allee> ^^ in ~/.kde only of course
<Tonio_> allee: oki
<Tonio_> allee: okay so I'll remove the patch
<allee> Tonio_: I would need to experiment,  I've tried this feature years ago when it was implemented in kbt.  All I remember is it worked at that time :)
<Tonio_> allee: I'll make tests too
<allee> Hobbsee: when kblueplugd is running.  I think tonio uploaded it yesterday
<Tonio_> allee: yep I did
<Hobbsee> allee: ah, ok, i'll have to update, and will tell you when i reboot
<allee> Hobbsee: enjoy my first python script :)
<Hobbsee> allee: :D
<Tonio_> allee: : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/633
<Tonio_> allee: ouch !!!!!
<Tonio_> since yesterday......
<allee> Tonio_: oiy!  svn log  since yesterday? ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yep :/ ;)
<Tonio_> allee: how many things broken ?
<Tonio_> I bet at least 5 ;)
<mhb> Jucato, nixternal: plasmoids are available in playground/base/ui/plasma I think
<mhb> the default desktop looks kind of silly because it places non-existent plasmoids on the kicker-replacement
<Tonio_> allee: interesting new functionnalities :)
<Tonio_> allee: very cook changes in kdebluetooth I must say ;)
<Tonio_> allee: the only thing that frightens me a bit is that they are adding new functionnalities without stabilizing old stuff....
<Tonio_> allee: thanks to _stefans_ lots of things are fixed, but we should take care to get those patches in svn
<allee> Tonio_: Stefan can ask on #bluetooth for inclusion.  I assume that when they see his stuff is okay, that he can then commit directly.
<Tonio_> allee: sure
<allee> .. without asking first
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on ktorrent, there is a new bigfix release out
<Tonio_> allee: well some patches are just fixing segfaults........
<Tonio_> allee: I see no point not including them
<allee> Tonio_: 'just' ?   Your joking! Are there more important fixes than segfaults?
<Tonio_> allee: that's why we should get them in :)
<allee> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> allee: and there there is more important, as security fixes btw :)
<sahin_w> Riddell: ping
<sahin_w> Riddell: I encountered yesterday a kmail eneterprise + IMAP problem.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Maybe you are remember... I hope so.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Shall I open a bug report against?
<sahin_w> Riddell: Or are you working on it?
<Riddell> sahin_w: I'm not, please report to bugs.kde.org on kdepim version enterprise
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Shall I open a bug report on launchpad too?
<sahin_w> Riddell: Or is this a pure upstream problem?
<sahin_w> Riddell: In my case kmail useles in Gutsy.
<Riddell> sahin_w: it's upstream only
<Riddell> sahin_w: I'll probably revert to a more stable version when I get a moment
<sahin_w> Riddell: I see, but the problem has been fixed already. One of the developer told me on the #kontack channel.
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I should just take a more recent snapshot then
<sahin_w> Riddell: Yes, please take a more recent snapshot.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Would you take it? In this case I won't create a bug report on bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> sahin_w: I will
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok. In this case I won't finish my bug report.
<sahin_w> Riddell: I can test the new snapshot on Monday, when I'm going to my office.
<sahin_w> Riddell: So you have plenty of time. ;-)
<sahin_w> sahin_w: Testing means: you will upload the new snapshot > I will upgraded on my vmware gutsy > I will connect to my imap account
<sahin_w> Riddell: Testing means: you will upload the new snapshot > I will upgraded on my vmware gutsy > I will connect to my imap account
<sahin_w> Riddell: And I will cros my fingers.
<Hobbsee> !info lynx gutsy
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1138 kB, installed size 4860 kB
<Tonio_> allee, or Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee already has that amarok patch, incidently
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you seem to be there, I'm trying to build latest kdebluetooth svn snapshot, and I have a strange build failure....
<Tonio_> Riddell: serviceselectionwidgetbase.h: no such file or directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a serviceselectionwidgetbase.ui in the code, from which serviceselectionwidgetbase.h should be generated, but that doesn't seem to happen....
<Tonio_> Riddell: where and how is that supposed to be generated ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you have any idea on that point that's be good :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: the build system should know to compile the file with uic
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I should see uic somewhere in the Makefile.in I guess right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that ./configure && make works like a charm.....
<Riddell> what's in the Makefile.am ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/637
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the makefile.am
<Riddell> Tonio_: possibly the .ui file is too late in that list
<Tonio_> Riddell: but what would be the difference beteween local compile and a deb build ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see what can be different on that point....
<Tonio_> Riddell: trying to put it sooner
<Riddell> builddir!=sourcedir
<Riddell> but that Makefile.am looks fine to me
<Tonio_> hum true, but then I guess that the problem is in the include right ?
<Tonio_> bad path
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's your opinion on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/87299 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87299 in amarok "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty (no need to confirm behavior anymore)" [Undecided,In progress] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: they use windows + "action"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oups that's on gutsy
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we should take care to change that too btw :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i've lost you
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't mind, just in gutsy make right click on the systray icon and you'll get my point ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, right, yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why did it break in the first place?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Support for this was broken due to changes in the handling of keyboard shortcuts by gnome 2.18.
<Riddell> oh, this is amarok running under gnome?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> so it still works with KDE?
<Hobbsee> apparently
<Riddell> trouble with that script is a good bunch of gnome users are not going to have python-dcop installed
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/   <- main has qimageblitz and universe has kde4libs - both built on PPA
<Riddell> nixternal: you rock
<nixternal> that is pretty cool, as I added qimageblitz-dev to kde4libs build-dep, and it recognized it via the PPA...impressive
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, and whether it needs to be a dep for anything else...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, it's in universe anyway
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what is?
<Hobbsee> py-dcop
<DaSkreech> Jucato!
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee!
<DaSkreech> nixternal!
<Hobbsee> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Riddell!
<DaSkreech> Morning all
<Tonio_> Riddell: right I can see that, ./obj-i486-linux-gnu/kdebluetooth/libkbluetooth/serviceselectionwidgetbase.h
<Tonio_> so the inclusion fails due to file missing, but how to fix ? I have no idea....
<nixternal> cool, they are delaying kde 4.0 for 2 months...good decision
<mhb> nixternal: link?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wait, I'm wrong, it needs python dbus which should be fine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: .. where have I heard that before?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fell free to include it then
<mhb> nixternal: found it
<Riddell> there's a patch for amarok due to go in
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm adding them
* Hobbsee dputs it to ppa to test it out
<allee> Tonio_: kdebluetooth is missing Depends: python-dbus
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you fixed flash right?
<gnomefreak> for kubuntu atleast
<gnomefreak> bug 136376 is what i am referring to
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136376 in flashplugin-nonfree "automatic update for mozilla-flashplayer make using flashplayer impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136376
<Tonio_> allee: true, will ad that one
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: look at the tribe 6 page
<Tonio_> Riddell: think I got the fix, but then the problem is in makefile.am
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the fix?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: what did you do and i dont really see how it would screw up for ff
<Riddell> gnomefreak: I think his problem is separate, although I've no idea what it is
<gnomefreak> i was just wondering if you tweaked something that would have caused that
* gnomefreak still not sure whaat he means by mozilla-flash
<Riddell> well, it would help if I understood what was caused :)
<Riddell> "I found the problem" so what is it?
<Riddell> Program updated flashplayer-mozilla in diferent directory as it should so web browsers couldn't find it.
<Riddell> let's ask asac
<gnomefreak> i just did hes kind of loast as well
<gnomefreak> ;p;
<Riddell> gnomefreak: where?
<gnomefreak> i asked him to come here
<gnomefreak> we are both in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<nixternal> hehe, someone finally noticed the K and gears on my blog header
<Tonio_> Riddell: the INCLUDES line is incomplete
<Tonio_> Riddell: added several things and it works, now I have to find out which one fixes hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you give back failed to build packages, in soyuz, or only depwait ones?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I can't give back anything
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, i suspected that.  but the people who *can* give back things...
<Riddell> buildd admins can give back either, although depwait ones ought to sort themselves out
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<Hobbsee> thanks
* gnomefreak wishes PPA could give back packages sometimes
<nixternal> gnomefreak: that feature is coming
<gnomefreak> cool
<Hobbsee> mmm..  will be interesting to see if this actually builds
<gnomefreak> its handy for the people ther enever used it and forgot to add universe to section lines
<gnomefreak> or main or whatever other one
<nixternal> ya, I always forget to add the section line myself in debian/control for the ppa
<Jucato> yay now I can tell some people "I told you so!" :)
<gnomefreak> i screwed up a few of them they built bins for main repo so now i make it a point to double check it
<Jucato> nixternal: 4.0 delayed :)
<nixternal> Jucato: yup
<Riddell> gnomefreak: I've done that
<nixternal> we knew it would happen
<Riddell> maybe it went away but I definately could
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, my ppa now has qimageblitz in main :)
<Jucato> I was just waiting for it to be announced hehe
<Jucato> although I was hoping late november though...
<gnomefreak> i have new nss nspr xulrunner will be there soon i hope
<nixternal> even then would be a tight deadline
<mhb> nixternal: groovy
<nixternal> will the real Jucato please stand up
<Jucato> that was on the desktop hehehe
<Jucato> I'm still trying to figure out a nice setup for everything :(
* Jucato takes cover from a probable streetfight...
<nixternal> what?
<Jucato> in the other room :)
<nixternal> then it wouldn't be a streetfight would it :)
<Jucato> roomfight?
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I was like, streetfight, PICS!#!
<Jucato> screenshots/chat logs would be ok?
<Jucato> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you're playing with amarok, the install-mp3 script could do with being changed to use adept_batch update
<Hobbsee> Riddell: instead of apt-get update?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> heya
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<ryanakca> mhb: you can ssh into groupware.kubuntu.co.uk if you wish to change your password.
* ryanakca wishes there was a better way to create accounts than manually running 'adduser' for 35 people
<bddebian> Can't adduser take a file as input?
<nixternal> yessah
* ryanakca checks the manpage... hehe... oops
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/7816673/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.amarok_2%3A1.4.7-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ryanakca> ouch
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why do i get ^ ?
<Hobbsee> well, how do i fix it?
<Hobbsee> do i have to relibtoolise first or something?
<nixternal> that is an interesting issue there
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've no idea, maybe it needs buildprep run on it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought that buildprep went and undid it's changes aftwerwards?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> wouldn't be much point if it did
<Hobbsee> well, yeah...
<Hobbsee> i know it unapplies patches afterwards, though
<Tonio_> Riddell: no the fix doesn't work in fact.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't figure out out this works..... looked at ktorrent code for example, nothing specific and .h generated files are included correctly....
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird, really
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm. looks like the '-f' option has disappeared...
<Tonio_> allee: if you can help on that point, that would be nice, cause I'm really lost
<allee> Hobbsee: build prep applies the patches; run make -f Makefile.cvs; reverts the patches; then makes diff of what's changed (Mostly .in files due to .am changes)
<Hobbsee> allee: right
<allee> Hobbsee: so all the autogenerated changes are hidden in 98_buildprep.diff.
<allee> Tonio_: help with what?
<Tonio_> allee: ftbfs due to header inclusion fails
<Riddell> allee: it doesn't make this diff
<Riddell> you have to do that by hand
<Tonio_> allee: all include path are absolute, works with relative path, but I don't know how to get them relative :)
<Riddell> or not in the case of kubuntu
<allee> Tonio_: ftbfs of what amarok?
<Tonio_> allee: kdebluetooth latest svn
<Tonio_> allee: there is a new ui file that generates a .h
* Hobbsee heads to bed, but will read backscroll
<Tonio_> allee: the point is that due to srcdir != builddir it fails to be included
<Tonio_> allee: the key seems to be that in the g++ command all the path are absolute and not relative
<Tonio_> allee: with relative things that seems to be okay
<Tonio_> allee: have an idea on how to fix the issue
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> allee: to make it simple, looking at the ktorrent buildlog, the g++ command to build main.cpp has this : -I../../ktorrent/libktorrent
<Tonio_> I don't have that king of relative thing in kdebluetooth, and I don't understand why since I have the same INCLUDES in the makefiles
<Tonio_> + .am files
<allee> Tonio_: use one of $(src_dir)/path/to/dir $(build_dir)/path/to/dir or  $(top_srcdir)/path/in/source/tree  $(top_builddir)/...
<allee> Tonio_: if it's a builddir != srcdir issue   $(src_dir)../../ktorrent/libktorrent should work (but it's ugly)  better get rid of ../../
<Tonio_> allee: trying
<Jucato> nixternal: you're the first to blog about the delay :P
<ScottK> What delay?
<Jucato> KDE 4.0
<mhb> nixternal: speaking of "Kubuntu will produce the packages the day they are released" -- how's the beta 2 packages?
<DaSkreech> Whats his blog?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: blog.nixternal.com
<Jucato> or just see in plante.ubuntu.com :)
<DaSkreech> duh only the first hit on google
<Jucato> (you're not subscribed? *shock*)
<DaSkreech> nope
<TheInfinity> hello ... is the adept bug known that in MIME type collumn the maintainer is shown? :)
<TheInfinity> btw - MIME type is bad description - is should be description or something like that
<ScottK> IIRC yes, but check launchpad for a bug.
<Riddell> TheInfinity: yes, although we've no idea what's causing it
<TheInfinity> okay ...
<aantipop> i think i found a bug: once you used dolphins option to "open as root", each time you close dolphin in user-mode theres a error: unable to save bookmarks, permission denied, because bookmarks.xml permissions are root then
<aantipop> (dolphin 0.9.1 on kde 3.5.7)
<aantipop> should i file a bug on this on launchpad ?
* ScottK would say yes.
<aantipop> another thing: i changed dolphin to be the default file manager. if i click on trash, choose "open in a new window" i get the error: invalid adress "trash:/"
<_moose_> Hi.
<mhb> hi!
<_moose_> I was just reading the HelpingKubuntu page on the wiki and I decided to see what's going on in the channel. Really love what Kubuntu does on my laptop!
<mhb> mike_moose: what is going on? Well, the usual friday evening. Our BDFL is putting on his pyjamas, and the other Europeans will most likely do the same... the Americans enjoy their productive afternoon and so on
<nixternal> mhb: we are just starting them now
<nixternal> kde 4 beta 2 packages that is
<Riddell> nixternal: I can give you more if you want
<mhb> nixternal: by the way, is it possible not to be dependent on the Launchpad's building system this time?
<nixternal> Riddell: sure....
<nixternal> hey, what's up with KDE on Gutsy after recent updates? I can't paste w/o the system locking up
<nixternal> in Kontact/KMail especially
<nixternal> brb, gotta reboot again
<nixternal> OK, back
<mhb> today is really a nice day
<mhb> full of news :o)
<mhb> KDE delayed, Python 3000 alpha 1 is out
<nixternal> wo0t...I love when people respond to blog posts by joining the channel list and wanting to help out
<mike_moose> :)
<kwwii> nixternal: be lucky that you can copy..pasting is really an advanced task :p
<kwwii> erm, feel lucky....man my english is going down the tubes
<tmske> nixternal: I have this also that I can't paste in Kontact/KMail. Kontact crashes, do still have this?
<nixternal> yup
<allee> hehe, fun does not stop there. With pop I got 2 time 'list incomplete'  then I only see empty msgs, loosing the real one.  9 msg up to now :(
<tmske> nixternal: there is a bug in launchpad
<nixternal> allee: does that happen when you do a manual mail check or when kontact/kmail does an auto download?
<nixternal> kontact/kmail works fine when I start it up, but afterwards, if I do a manual mail check, I get the empty messages with "no subject" and "unknown" for sender and date
<allee> nixternal: manual.
<nixternal> it puts them in the trash and marks them as spam since they are empty
<allee> nixternal: happened only 2 times so I can't see a pattern yet.  But yes, up to know it was never the first download.
<nixternal> I have filed bugs on malone and upstream
<allee> nixternal: no. I see the empty msg in my inbox
<nixternal> ahh, mine gets flagged as spam and the default behavior I have is to move them to the trash
<nixternal> I forgot that is how I did spam handling a while back
* ryanakca emails out the passwords/logins
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw you uploaded dolphin with the fix for system in kicker, I forgot to do it..... sorry
<Riddell> no problem, I made some other changes too
<Tonio_> yup I saw that
<Tonio_> kdebluetooth i fixed btw..... strange issue, still I know how to fix, but I don't understand why it doesn't work the same way that with others .ui files... doesn't make sense to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll prepare a UFV exception for ktorrent tomorrow
<Riddell> ok
<mhb> is it possible to do automated CD tests on a virtualization level?
<mhb> Kubuntu automated CD test, of course
<mhb> I wonder if Canonical is doing Ubuntu's somehow
<mhb> Riddell: is there a chance you may know about this? ^^ Sorry for bothering you, feel free not to answer
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-01
<Riddell> test what?
<Riddell> there's too many things to test automatically
<mhb> Riddell: you're probably right (as usual), but still, does C. use any tools for some CD testing tasks? Like testing whether it boots on a generic machine, or such.
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> on the whole if it doesn't boot we'll know about it
<mhb> Riddell: right, but I get the feeling using humans to test whether it boots is a waste of valuable resources
<mhb> of course, hardware-specific tests have to be made, but generic tests should be conducted before that
<Riddell> writing something like that might be interesting
<Riddell> but testing CDs is about a lot more than just booting
<mhb> Riddell: true
<mhb> testing frameworks are neat nonetheless... I am looking forward to the day when apport will be able to collect necessary information for my system switching to console from usplash
<nixternal> thanks for the heads up on the --list-missing...so far kdelibs has none missing :)
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> nixternal: did you grab the other tabs?
<nixternal> you lost me with "tabs"
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> derrr
<nixternal> pimlibs and base, and I will grab more as I go on
<Riddell> tars
<nixternal> ya...I kind of took tabs as a shrunken version of tarballs :)
* Riddell has http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE_4_0_Delayed_Two_Months_Kubuntu_Impacts arrive in inbox and eyes up nixternal 
* nixternal looks
<Riddell> "we will start working on a Kubuntu LiveCD with KDE 4 once it starts to stable out a little more" mostly I'm waiting for the CD creation script to be released
<nixternal> ya, but I wasn't 100% sure what we were waiting for, so I made that up a little
<nixternal> try to prevent the bashing ahead of time
<nixternal> ya, I don't look at digg much, but someone mentioned it to me so I went to do a "fire prevention" type post there
<nixternal> at least all of the comments there are positive...which I never expect from digg
<Riddell> :)
<nixternal> I love how fast kdelibs builds
<mhb> hmm, I've got a young grasshopper question for a wise python-qt coder out here: is there a significant performance loss when doing "from qt import *" compared to "from qt import JustWhatYouNeed" ?
<mhb> pylint is complaining about it, and I've read other papers that were against it, but it is quite hard to work in PyQt without it.
<nosrednaekim> It takes longer to import, uses more memory, and its not as safe.
<nosrednaekim> un-safe as in there are more functions imported into your base namespace.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: yeah, that's what they tell you :o)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what I'd like to know is the numbers ... whether removing the "*" for pyqt and pykde makes your apps run like ferraris
<mhb> or it's just a 0.01 sec that you won't miss in a configuration tool you launch once a millenium
<nosrednaekim> well, I have just heard about the speed thing. I did notice the cut down in namespace though... I was dumb enough to name one of MY functions the same as a fuction that I imported with a *
<mhb> nosrednaekim: right, it should speed your apps up, that's why pylint and others warn you.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I just wanted to know the size of the speedup.
<nosrednaekim> hmm I don't know. let me test something :)
<nosrednaekim> lol... just importing what I wanted made the start-up time about 5 times SLOWER
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you sure?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: didn't you have a .pyc for one and not for the other?
<mhb> just guessing
<nosrednaekim> I did a whole bunch of imports from system moduels
<nosrednaekim> *modules
<mhb> moduels, that's a nice typo :o)
* mhb likes homophones
<nosrednaekim> when I "import *" the time is "real    0m0.044s"
<nosrednaekim> when I "import <module name>" its "real    0m0.190s"
<nosrednaekim> or so.
<mhb> I guessed that
<mhb> thanks for testing
<milian> kmail crashes everytime I try to paste somthing into the composer
<milian> since it's still v3.5.7 I think it's some kubuntu changes?
<milian> feisty was very stable
<mhb> milian: thanks for reporting, nixternal told us the same thing
<nixternal> there is a bug report for it, I haven't looked at it yet
<mhb> milian: yes, it's either us or the new "enterprise" branch of kdepim
<milian> mhb: good
<milian> nixternal: better :)
<milian> damnit, it's kinda hart to not paste anything in a mail :D
<milian> even if you know it doesnt work and you'll lose all your content...
<mhb> milian: yeah, bugs like this are the reason why we don't recommend gutsy for production
<milian> ++
<milian> I'm bleeding for the bleeding edge ;-)
<milian> and someone has to use it to find some bugs
<mhb> milian: but I'm quite sure it gets fixed soon, because the devs also write emails sometimes
<nixternal> mhb: I think all of the devs use Mutt :)
<nosrednaekim> I Pine for those old days of Mutt.
<milian> I'm off to bed
<milian> have a good night (or day)
<mhb> nixternal: oh do they? That means I'm not a dev :o)
<mhb> nixternal: time to change my appearance then ... fr0m n0w 0n 1'M a scr1pt k1dd13 :o)
<nixternal> mhb: hahaha
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: by the way, do you happen to know about an "krazy"-like code checker for python-qt/kde ?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: pylint or pychecker are cool, but they aren't "krazy" enough :o)
<nixternal> Riddell: up to kdebase, and I just realised they split it into -workspace as well...this one may be a little tricky for my current newbset
* nixternal needs food..back in a bit
<nosrednaekim> I don't check my python code... I just run it :)
<nixternal> I just run mine too, and then it yells at me
<mhb> heh, still it won't yell if you do some childish thing that will make your app 2x slower or so, but it'll work
<mhb> and code checking for basic/common mistakes is what I'd like
<mhb> (which is what krazy does)
<mhb> hm, let's try #python
<nosrednaekim> yes.. that would be the ideal location..
<nosrednaekim> who maintains adept?
<Jucato> apt-cache show adept says...
<Jucato> Riddel
<Jucato> original maintainer would be mornfall though
<nosrednaekim> Riddell it is... I want a simple feature added. I guess I should file a wishe
<Jucato> what feature would that be?
<Jucato> a patch would be better than a wishie ehehe
<nosrednaekim> patch for download script support
<nosrednaekim> I don't know C++, but I coded up a little python script to do it.
<nosrednaekim> I guess you can't call python from a C++ app.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well, hardly
<nosrednaekim> I guess you COULD call a python script though.
<nosrednaekim> as a os.sytem call
<nosrednaekim> or whatever it is in C++
<mhb> nosrednaekim: that you could, but it's usually easier to reimplement the original code
<mhb> and faster and nicer and whatever :o)
<nosrednaekim> yeah and seeing as how the original code is only 15 lines....:)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: however, the future of Adept is unsure
<Jucato> it is? O.o
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh.
* Jucato snickers
<nosrednaekim> what are they going to replace it with?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there was some gossip about creating a Python app for that, with KDE and GNOME frontends
<Jucato> (eeek!)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> sounds good.
<mhb> Jucato: you're the upstream, so I guess you're screaming eeek! because you spent your whole day today in improving and porting adept to KDE4 :o)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> what's KDE4?
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> Jucato: from my point of view it's a complicated piece of software that should share its backend with the GNOME counterpart, but doesn't
<mhb> Jucato: sharing backends is great. You know why? Because we can leave fixing bugs to the Ubuntu devs and our (KDE) app will be improving for free
<mhb> and we can slack and write plasmoids or something
<Jucato> yeah back/front ends are great
<Jucato> no doubt about that
<Jucato> and  I guess the easiest frontend to use would be python, eh?
<nosrednaekim> python a frontend?
<nosrednaekim> huh?
<mhb> frontend language, I guess
<Jucato> PyKDE
<mhb> yes, because the bindings are binaries anyway, so it's not very slow anyway
<mhb> too much anyways :o)
<nosrednaekim> PyKDE4 hasn't been released yet... I'm waiting VERY impatiently for it.
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, not much help from the great gurus in #python
<mhb> nixternal: it seems that when you ask a simple question, they treat you like a simple programmer
<nosrednaekim> not like the great and advanced mhb
<nosrednaekim> savior of the kubuntu restricted-manager.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> nixternal: which is probably for the best, but I always prefer not to be told about "change algorithms if you want to speed up" :o)
<nosrednaekim> lol
* Jucato already thought that apt was the backend... probably what's needed is a middle-end? O.o
<mhb> nosrednaekim: haha, I'm clueless when it comes to some subjects, but it's a bit boring when others assume you're totally clueless :o)
<Jucato> oh well... don't mind me
<mhb> Jucato: right
<mhb> Jucato: actually
<mhb> Jucato: dpkg is the backend
<nosrednaekim> did you guys see the package kit thing?
<mhb> Jucato: apt is a layer above it
<nosrednaekim> that looks pretty nice
<mhb> Jucato: then there's python-apt
<Jucato> aaah the endless flow of backs and fronts
<mhb> Jucato: then there could be a common core for the package managers
<nosrednaekim> for which there is no DOCS
<mhb> Jucato: then there's python-kde or pygtk :o)
<Jucato> mhb: I just hope that this common package manager would be worked on "at the same time" from both Ubuntu and Kubuntu... and not Ubuntu first, then Kubuntu next release :(
<nosrednaekim> to repeat my buried question. "did you see package-kit"?
<Jucato> what package kit?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: nope, what's that?
<mhb> Jucato: well, if you volunteer to implement it for Kubuntu, it will be so
<nosrednaekim> dbus frintnd to various packagemanagers
<nosrednaekim> I can't type tonight.. sorry
<Jucato> I mean the backend of course... anyway... don't mind me. just ranting hehe
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: haven't seen it
<nosrednaekim> currently I think there is a YUM and whatever-mandriva-uses interfaces to it. With an apt  interface in progress.
<nosrednaekim> but no KDE frontend yet.
* Jucato has issues with whatever backend/database adept_installer is using...
<nosrednaekim> apt-get
<nosrednaekim> python
<nosrednaekim> python -kde
<nosrednaekim> dpkg
<Jucato> dbus eh...
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> yeah... it looks interesting.
<nosrednaekim> especially the use cases
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you mean "He is allowed to install pre-approved software from the hogwart-corporate-build repo but not from any other repo."
<nosrednaekim> lol... no the one with the open-office user automatically getting the clipart libraries.
<mhb> the only problem I see in it ... is dbus
<nosrednaekim> and whats wrong with that?
<mhb> why using dbus for that? It doesn't make much sense.
<nosrednaekim> why not?
<nosrednaekim> there are d-bus bindings for every programming language.
<Jucato> and dbus is becoming/has become a (fd.o) standard so...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I think it's like aiming a bazooka on a mosquito
<Jucato> bah! I shouldn't get into technical discussions...
<nosrednaekim> well... at least the mosquito is dead ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I guess so. I am just a fan of the old time backend-frontend relationship
<Jucato> dbus could be considered backend or middle-end...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if the frontend is coded well enough, the backend could be changed without the frontend changing a line of code
<mhb> but I may be totally wrong
<mhb> I'm not a dbus guru
<Jucato> aaah the advantages of separating interface from implementation...
<Jucato> just like in classes...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> Ok, I have to go.
<nosrednaekim> its getting late here
<mhb> nosrednaekim: late? it's 4:45 a.m. here :o)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: thought you were staying out of tech discussions;)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: thats not late.... thats early.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not if you haven't slept yet
<mhb> then it's late
<nosrednaekim> its almost 11pm here
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: yeah... that was ajust a simple C++ remark :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> Jucato: separating interface from implementation can be done using templates
<mhb> and classes
<mhb> Jucato: no need to use dbus or jebus
<Jucato> you took me too seriously :)
<mhb> Jucato: and you still end up coding the library in either C/C++
<nosrednaekim> mhb is old fashioned.
* nosrednaekim is going.
<mhb> see you
<nosrednaekim> yep
* Jucato is just reviewing his C++ book and is coincidentally on the topic of "Separating Interface from Implementation"
<mhb> Jucato: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_C++_Design is what I'm reading
<Jucato> hm.. ok thanks :)
<Jucato> I'm still a beginner-level C++-er... so :)
<mhb> Jucato: ah, yes, that's not for you.
<Jucato> my book's exercises make me even feel more inadequate :/
* Jucato will redo those later...
<mhb> Jucato: you should be also reading the new tutorials on KDE's techbase
<mhb> Jucato: it will take me a lot of time to adapt to all those new APIs :o)
<Jucato> yeah. but I'm not laying my hands on anything Qt or KDE yet... I tried to, but haven't gotten my head around most of the object-oriented stuff
<Jucato> don't worry, I don't have Qt/KDE 3 to corrupt my head yet :P
<Jucato> I'm gonna start with Qt4 and KDE4 directly
<mhb> Jucato: slightly off-topic, I wanted to create a simple plasmoid for showing all mounted drivers today.
<Jucato> (anything KDE-related isn't offtopic to me :P)
<mhb> Jucato: solid worked well, but when trying to adapt a plasma tutorial to my liking, I ended up with a widget that renders its top down corner only
<Jucato> wasn't there a plasmoid for solid in playground?
<Jucato> btw, thanks for the pointer to where those plasmoids where
<mhb> Jucato: that's the downside of using unstable APIs - you never know whether your code or their code that's broken
<mhb> also, it could be the tutorial code, because I was following it
<Jucato> mhb: the advantage of starting late is that a) Qt 4 is very much stable already and b) by the tieme I get to KDE stuff, 4.0 would have been already released :)
<mhb> Jucato: yeah.
<mhb> Jucato: but I guess the real experience should be expected from 4.1.
<mhb> Jucato: I would like to see a central point for progress bar like those mockups at kde-look suggested, or a common theme for notifications
<Jucato> yeah. but by that time, I should be helping making the real experience in 4.1  :)
<nixternal> mhb: I noticed their attitude in there as well
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> you and the wife enjoying the weekend?
<jjesse> yeah we are, spent the afternoon at the aquariaum and the olympic park area before the storms hit
<nixternal> good ol' olympic park
<nixternal> you see the cnn building?
<jjesse> yeah we did
<nixternal> heh, my dad was there all week actually
<jjesse> someone in the class i was teaching actually works for turner broadcasting
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> I have been raised to dislike turner
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> dad is a broadcast engineer..so I am not supposed to like abc, cbs, anything turner, and oprah :)
<jjesse> he dislikes turner as well
<jjesse> what are you supposed to like then?
<jjesse> if you can't like cbs abc etc
<nixternal> nothing I guess :)
<jjesse> i can't wait to go get faster internet
<jjesse> this hotel is so slow
<nixternal> heh
* LongPointyStick wishes someone would offer to maintain htdig
<LongPointyStick> or have some other help system
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: found the segfault for paired devices; will prepare a patch for you.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: in kdebluetooth that is ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: awake?
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm moving kde4beta to kubuntu-members ppa
<Riddell> Tonio_, allee:   File "/usr/bin/kblueplugd", line 13, in <module> import gobject
<Riddell> ImportError: No module named gobject
<Riddell> does it have to use gobject?  why not qt?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I didn't wrote that script, so maybe allee has its own reason for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange that you get that error, I didn't notice this before, lemme look
<Tonio_> Riddell: distutils.errors.DistutilsExecError: command 'kbluetooth' failed with exit status 255
<Tonio_> Riddell: I now get this, but the process launches....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect that some changes in kbluetooth executable result that it doesn't launch correctly as a daemon
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll tru to get that fixed today
<Tonio_> s/tru/try
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that it'll not detect unplug now cause the script crashes.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I'll try to figure out why that gobject thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it's kbluetooth that seems to fail btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: and yeah , the import gobject seems unused
<Riddell> it's used
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: by what ?
<Riddell> loop = gobject.MainLoop()
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups, still sleeping hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how would that we done with import qt ?
<Tonio_> qt.MainLoop() ? ;)
<Tonio_> oki I had a kde problem in my /var/tmp, no kbluetooth issue now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll look at my python book on that gobject thing ;)
<Riddell> I doubt it'll say anything, it's a question of whether you can use the qt mainloop with dbus
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki so I'll search the web :)
<freeflying> ridicuous, my strigi can not index anything
<mhb> hi folks
<Jucato> hi mhb
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb got enough sleep over the day?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: sure
<nosrednaekim> :)
<gustavonarea> Hello, everyone. Is it me or Kmail is unusable in Tribe 5? I've already reported 3 bugs on kmail (133857, 135787 and 136368), but Bug #136368 is the worst of all. If it's all due to the Enterprise branch, then why was it included so late (in Tribe 5, instead of Tribe 1)?
<ubotu> Bug 136368 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136368 is private
<mhb> gustavonarea: it's not you
<mhb> gustavonarea: I can't really tell why it was included in Tribe 5, though
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that
<nixternal> mhb: do you ever sleep?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... but he sleeps during the day
<mhb> during the morning, to be exact :o)
<Jucato> vampire...
<mhb> well, let's do some debugging
<allee> Riddell: I have chosen gobject, because it was the only one found in the python dbus tutorial.  qt-dbus included no examples.  Can you point to example code of qt-dbus event handling.  kblueplugd need no x window.  So a window less loop would be best suited
<nixternal> Riddell: do you want me to continue on with the rest of the beta packages, or are you doing them now?
<allee> great.  Nothing depends on python-qt4-dbus already :(
<Riddell> nixternal: hi
<Riddell> nixternal: I've done kdebase and kdepim
<Riddell> nixternal: just let me know if you start another one so we don't duplicate
<Riddell> nixternal: and upload to kubuntu-members ppa
<Riddell> allee: I don't know of any examples I'm afraid
<gnomefreak> Riddell: is kde4 ready to run inplace of kde3
<Riddell> although there must be something out there
<Riddell> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> ok i know release is fairly soon was just wondering
<Riddell> it's not until december
<gnomefreak> oh i was thinking october
<mhb> gnomefreak: it was delayed
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<gnomefreak> looking at release schedule see how many betas they plan on
<Jucato> do we have a sort of plan on how to go about the installation of KDE 4 on an existing KDE 3.5.x system? do we overwrite the default? install in a different path like we do right now?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: from 2, they added 2 more
<Jucato> the first plan was only 2 betas
<gnomefreak> they also pushed beta 1 where beta 2 should have been released it seems
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks for the kdebase-workspace...that one threw me for a curve
<Riddell> oh yes, that too
<nixternal> I have just setup kubuntu-ppa in dput, so I am ready to go :)
<gnomefreak> beta2 was aug. 29th but seems beta was just released
<Jucato> although it should be noted that the schedule talks about "tagging", which is a bit different from "release"...
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you play with ppa yet?
<nixternal> oh ya
* Riddell gives back kdepimlibs
* gnomefreak starting to hate it
<Riddell> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> packages keep failing to upload (things that i should have checked for like licenses and crap
<Jucato> silly Ctrl+Q...
<nixternal> Riddell: kdepimlibs 4 or 5 :)
<Riddell> the source package
<gnomefreak> oh and you cant take back packages (once that is used than ill hate it less)
<nixternal> gnomefreak: gotta do all of your checking before you upload first :p
<Riddell> gnomefreak: you can retry builds
<Riddell> ppa doesn't care about licences
<gnomefreak> yeah but if it uploads than fails to build i have to change version
<gnomefreak> Riddell: yes it does
<gnomefreak> top left corner is the TOS
<Riddell> but in general, using a ppa isn't a substitute for compiling it on your machine first to make sure it actually compiles and builds properly
<gnomefreak> it has to be a free license
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, ppa does worry about licenses :)
<nixternal> don't know what the list of acceptable licenses are, but it will complain on non-free licenses
<Riddell> complain in which way?
<nixternal> I believe it will reject the upload, or maybe it allows the upload but will FTBS due to the license
<gnomefreak> i was missing one they wouldnt let me upload
<gnomefreak> it wont reject it it stops it before it trys
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<Riddell> I wonder how it knows
<nixternal> I can't remember exactly what Matt Revell stated about it
* gnomefreak having that issue with xulrunner
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm doing kde4edu
<nixternal> annma would be proud :)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: "This PPA does not contain any packages yet." so you uploaded and it automatically rejected?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: if that is from my personal one i have gotten to that one yet
<gnomefreak> Riddell: im building for mozillateam PPA
<Riddell> ah
<gnomefreak> but it takes a bit of time beofre its accepted sometimes and even longer to build
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/
<Riddell> yes, PPA will be low priority for the buildds
* allee will google later for qt-dbus examples and rewrite kblueplugd
<mhb> Riddell: I've got some updates on the evil kpart bug 117731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<mhb> Riddell: the interesting thing is, when you use edgy (so the apps work), there is an extra output line
<mhb> Riddell: that isn't shown on an unaffected Gutsy machine
<mhb> KWrited - Listening on Device /dev/ttyp0
<Riddell> have you tried recompiling the edgy kdelibs and base on gutsy and seeing if the problem occurs?
<mhb> no, partly because recompiling anything on an affected machine (which is usually an older one) takes forever
<mhb> also I've no idea if KDE 3.5.5 will compile
<mhb> but I'll try it later today
<mhb> on a different i386 machine
<allee> Uhm, kmail and konqueror, 'refuse' to download anything.  With feisty it was enough to stop knetworkmanager.  Not working with gusty anymore :(
<Riddell> even if you quit knetworkmanager?
<allee> Riddell: yes :(
<Riddell> allee: if you stop network manager daemon?
<allee> Riddell: Argl, found it.  Played with networkstatustestservice at work and it was restored at home.  I killed it and now konqueror
<allee> QT dbus problem:  import dbus.mainloop.qt  => ImportError: No module named qt   See file:///usr/share/doc/python-qt4-doc/html/pyqt4ref.html#the-dbus-support-module   There's only dbus/mainloop.so in python-qt4-dbus,  not .py.  apt-file search dbus/mainloop/qt finds no .py too.  Can a python class be defined without any .py file?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> What happens if just open a Python shell and "import qt"
<allee> ScottK: Nothing import qt is the line before import dbus.mainloop.qt ;) I've checked in python interacively and import qt is okay
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> To answer your question though, I believe that you can import a C extension just fine if it's properly built, etc.
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> no subdirs in /usr/share/python-support/python-dbus/dbus/mainloopp
<mhb> it's just __init__.py and glib.py
<mhb> and python-qt4 sources have a dbus/ directory with what I dare presume is the binding
<mhb> but looking at /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-qt4.list I don't see any dbus files installed
<mhb> allee: I guess you have tried building your own python-qt4, haven't you?
<allee> mhb: no.
<mhb> allee: judging by the information I posted above, I think it might be worth a shot
<allee> hmm, with 64 kbit link?  no fun ;)
<mhb> allee: okay, I'll do it for ya :o)
* allee hugs mhb
<mhb> The dbus support module will be installed in
<mhb> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/dbus/mainloop.
<mhb> that seems okay, I wonder if it will build it correctly as well
<mhb> allee: bingo!
<mhb> allee: in order to get that module to load, you have to a) fetch the python-qt4 sources and have build-deps
<mhb> b) python configure.py
<mhb> c) cd dbus/; make; sudo make install
<mhb> allee: also, the Ubuntu package should provide that by default, someone should be notified about it
<mhb> allee: hmm... or, of course, install python-qt4-dbus
<mhb> :D
<mhb> silly me for not checking it first
<mhb> I was looking for a workaround so hard I forgot to check the debian/ dir :o)
<mhb> allee: so, there you go
<allee> mhb: thx.  In c): what does make install  install that is not in the pkgs?
<mhb> allee: nothing, see my later comments - it's in the python-qt4-dbus
<mhb> allee: I didn't know it's separated like that
<allee> mhb: I'm confused I've python-qt4-dbus installed.  that's the pkgs with only the dbus/mainloop/qt.so file
<allee> oh, python-qt4 source + build dep are 4,3 hours to go :(
<duccio> Hi all...I'm new! How can I contribute to kubuntu development?
<Riddell> duccio: please do
<Riddell> but you need to tell us a bit about your skills
<_Sime> mhb: I'm not sure if PyQt4 supports DBus.
<Riddell> documentation, packaging, bug triage, bug fixing, programming, testing are all areas of help
<_Sime> mhb: you can use the normal DBus bindings though.
<duccio> ok
<duccio> I'm Italian...so my English is not perfect
<Riddell> ciao
<duccio> I am an Informatic Engineer
<duccio> University of Siena
<allee> _Sime: according to file:///usr/share/doc/python-qt4-doc/html/pyqt4ref.html#the-dbus-support-module it does.  And there a dbus/mainloop/qt.so in python-qt4-dbus
<duccio> i've finished my study one year ago
<_Sime> allee: mmm... I reserve the right to be wrong. ;) I know that the normal DBus bindings work with Qt and teh glib event loop.
<allee> _Sime: problem is I for import qt then import dbus.mainloop.qt  -> ImportError: No module named qt
<duccio> i don't know much about ubuntu way of development
<allee> _Sime: kblueplugd works with glib eventloop already.  But Riddel (and me) would like to have it g* free ;)
<duccio> but i'm interested on helping develop
<duccio> so...what should i do?
<Riddell> duccio: documentation, packaging, bug triage, bug fixing, programming, testing are all areas of help
<Riddell> duccio: any of those sound interesting?
<_Sime> allee: the dbus module is probably built on the C dbus implementation which in turn uses glib.
<_Sime> allee: I'm not sure if you can avoid glib.
<duccio> i think that bug fixing and programming sounds good
<duccio> but i don't know how much time I can assure
<duccio> Should I read some documentation?
<allee> _Sime: well would be nice to not use import gobject and import dbus.mainloop.glib.   But on the other hand and a bit more important.  import dbus.mainloop.qt fails.  And that's a bug that need to be fixed ;)  But as this happens during the 2nd iteration of my first python script im pretty glueless what goes wrong
<duccio> Riddell: next step I should do?
<mhb> allee: it won't fail if you've python-qt4-dbus install
<mhb> allee: at least it won't fail for me anymore
<Riddell> duccio: I have a small programming task that needs doing
<_Sime> is this all on gutsy?
<duccio> ok
<Riddell> duccio: our splash screen create a cache of the image, which means when we get a new wallpaper the splash still shows the old image
<allee> mhb: ii  python-qt4-dbus               4.3-2ubuntu4                  DBus Support for PyQt4
<duccio> i understand
<allee> mhb: 'always' was installed
<Riddell> duccio: if you know shell, this could probably be fixed in startkde from kdebase
<mhb> allee: was it? Well, I didn't have it installed
<allee> mhb: and import qt ; import dbus.mainloop.qt works now for you without error?
<Riddell> duccio: apt-get source kdebase and edit startkde to check if /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png is newer than $KDEHOME/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/
<mhb> allee: right...
<mhb> allee: hmm, but it may be because of that first compile-it-yourself
<duccio> yes...i think so, but i've never work on this
<allee> mhb: maybe.
<mhb> allee: but I have only qt.so in there, so that is the correct state
<duccio> ok..
<duccio> ...
<duccio> (download the source code)
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you think it would be possible to arrange it so that kubuntu-members PPA didn't send FTBFS messages to everyone in kubuntu-members?
<mhb> allee: I think I see the culprit
<mhb> allee: are you there?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, possibly we should start yet another team for this
<mhb> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/python2.5/dbus/mainloop/qt.so /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/dbus/mainloop/qt.so
<mhb> allee: ^^ do this and tell me what happens
<duccio> ...i'm editing startkde...
<duccio> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not an expert in how to deal with it, but I think that the FTBFS messages out to somehow just go to whoever did the upload.
<duccio> Riddell: i'm very slow because i don't know this language..
<allee> mhb: you're my hero! Works.   I wanted to check this, but didn't found yet how to get the MODULE path python search ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I found the problem in kdebluetooth, its hasBonding() that crashes the Paired/Trusted Devices.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: im not quite sure how to fix it though :(
<mhb> allee: so it WAS a package problem.
<allee> ^^ IS ;)
<mhb> allee: true, but I'll try to change that soon-ish. :o)
<nosrednaekim> is this the Kmail problem?
<ScottK> allee: To add it to your Python path, import sys and then insert the path to your module in sys.path
<allee> mbh: hmm, why in /var/lib/python.   Sounds somehow wrong place (and dpkg -S var/lib/python2.5  find's nothing)
<ScottK> mhb: ^^
<allee> ScottK: thx!!!! :)
<mhb> allee: no
<duccio> Riddell: What documentation should I read to understand the syntax of startkde?
<mhb> allee: /var/lib/python-support is used by many packages
<mhb> allee: the error lies elsewhere - the Python interpreter find dbus.mainloop
<mhb> allee: finds it in /var/lib/python-support/...
<allee> bedtime for the kids.  bbl
<mhb> allee: but the qt.so is elsewhere, thus it cannot be found
<duccio> Riddell: if [/usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png -nt $KDEHOME/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin] ; then echo "newer" else echo "older"
<duccio> Riddell: I read some about shell and I came back next days...it's ok?
<duccio> bye all
<mhb> there is something rotten in the state of python-qt4
<manchicken__> Does xgl screw with keymappings?
<manchicken__> mhb: Is there?  Are you talking about the "C/C++ Object Deleted" error?
<manchicken__> I was getting that the other day.  I'm trying to learn Python and scratch an itch with a little Python app to manage my resolv.conf and routes.
<Riddell> mhb: not that I know of, why?
<mhb> manchicken__: not actually, I am starting with compilation
<mhb> Riddell: well, if you have read the conversation with allee today, there is a bug that prevents dbus to work with Qt4
<mhb> Riddell: I am trying to fix it, and while debuilding pyqt4 the whole compilation of it is running twice
<Riddell> hmm, I thought doko had changed that
<Riddell> one build is for debug version
<mhb> Riddell: ah, that makes sense
<mhb> Riddell: well, in current version of the source the qt.so file is moved from /var/lib/python-support to /usr/lib/python2.5/, which breaks it
<mhb> Riddell: because all the other python-dbus files are in /var/lib/...
<Riddell> has doko done an upload if it recently?
<mhb> 24th
<mhb> and yes, there is a fix dbus install location changelog entry
<mhb> Riddell: in what way was it fixed then? Was moving to /usr/lib/python2.5/ the fix? If so, why?
<mhb> I have the most recent version of python-dbus, which resides in /var/lib/python-support
<mhb> lets ask him
<manchicken__> Okay, so /usr/bin/X is now a dead link...
<manchicken__> I'm guessing that it's supposed to point to /usr/bin/Xorg?
<mhb> manchicken__: works here
<crimsun> x11-common should provide /usr/bin/X
<Riddell> I don't know what was changed
<manchicken__> Should reconfiguring x11-common fix that?
<nixternal> Riddell: I need some feedback from as many KDE devs as possible...would posting to kde-core-devel be my best bet, or is there a better route?
<mhb> nixternal: sounds right to me, if you ask me (but you do not :o)
<nixternal> muhah
<manchicken__> Ahh, I figured out why Xgl is running all the time now.
<nixternal> yeehaw!
<allee> mhb: when you fix python, check why qeventloop.html  talks about exec_(...).  It's not exec_(...) it's exec_loop(...).   Hah, and loop.exec_loop() gives a SEGV.  Great :(
<allee> mhb: err, python-qt that is
<Riddell> nixternal: it depends what the question is
<nixternal> Riddell: trying to get a list of apps that are ready for people to start doing doc work on...my blog post got about 10 new people interested in helping out KDE with docs
<mhb> allee: hmm, interesting. Perhaps _Sime was right that dbus in pyqt4 being broken
<mhb> allee: I fixed the packages, but I need to know why doko changed it in the first place... perhaps I lack knowledge of the greater scheme
<mhb> allee: could you pastebin your crashing code for my easier testing experience? :o)
<allee> mhb: okay.    Let's see what he thinks about it.
<allee> mhb: wait ..
<Riddell> nixternal: kde-core-devel is for libraries mostly, not apps
<allee> http://paste.debian.net/35995
<allee> ^^ mhb
<Riddell> allee: does that work?
<allee> Riddell: no, it SEGV at the end when entering the eventloop  loop.exec_loop() :(
<mhb> allee: that segvs? Not here, I'm afraid
<mhb> allee: unable to execute kbluetooth: No such file or directory
<mhb> allee: ^^ is that a block to the segfault?
<tmske_> I'm trying to connect to the internet with knetworkmanager, but at 57% I get an connection error, but it looks like I can connect for some programs, konversation for example :-) but some can not connect, like konqueror
<tmske_> but those programs can only connect if I use dhclient manually
<allee> mhb: eh?  you have no /usr/bin/kbluetooth ?
<allee> mhb: here output is like: ...
<allee> waiting for bt device (un)plug events ...
<allee> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<allee> mhb: so it's he loop.exec_loop()
<allee> mhb: interesting is I changed it to loop.exec_loop(QEventLoop.AllEvents), which according to the exec_() the default.  But: too many arguments to QEventLoop.exec_loop(), 0 at most expected
<allee> mhb: better missing docs than wrong one ;)
<mhb> allee: what package is it in?
<tmske_> it's really strange; in kopete jabber works, but msn doesn't work
<mhb> allee: kdebluetooth I guess
<allee> mhb: yes
<mhb> allee: oh my, I've tried to update it and now dpkg return an error code because of a overwriting library
<allee> mhb: did you removed he sym link you've created?
<mhb> allee: ah, fixed. Right, it segfaults.
<mhb> allee: by the way, why are you using Qt3 and the Qt Dbus bindings?
<mhb> allee: it's not really nice
<allee> mhb: hmm, man QEventLoop says exec()  without args.
<mhb> AFAIK, the dbus bindings are only for Qt4
<allee> mhb: I asssume qt4.   mhmm, what does import qt do?
<mhb> imports Qt3
<allee> mhb: oh sh*t
<mhb> allee: http://www.rkblog.rk.edu.pl/w/p/introduction-pyqt4/
<mhb> short version: from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<mhb> allee: although I am usually using the uglier:
<mhb> from PyQt4.QtGui import *
<mhb> from PyQt4.QtCore import *
<manchicken> Naughty naughty :)
<allee> mhb: yeah qt.qVersion -> 3.3.7
<mhb> allee: Qt4's QEventLoop seems to be fine
<mhb> exec_ like the API says
<allee> mhb: you don't get: QEventLoop: Cannot be used without QApplication
<mhb> allee: you need a QApp alright, is there a reason not to create one?
<allee> mhb: hmm, I assume it's okay.
<mhb> allee: it seems not to crash
<mhb> allee: but I have no bluetooth devices at home to prove it
<allee> mhb: I'll test here.
<allee> mhb: seem not to work :(  Nothing printed on addition/removal.  Uh, and ignoes ctrl-c too :(
<mhb> allee: uh oh. Well, let me take a look at the code. I should learn the new APIs of KDE4 anyway.
<Riddell> nixternal: rest of kde4beta uploaded (except bindings)
<Riddell> nixternal: if you are wanting to do more, it needs uploaded to feisty in the ppa
<allee> mhb: me too :)  Here's my current version: http://paste.debian.net/36000
<nixternal> Riddell: I will work on it here in a few...that will give me something to do tonight
<mhb> allee: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2007-January/015193.html
<mhb> allee: read that?
<mhb> and tried that?
<allee> mhb: I'll do...
<allee> mhb: heh, works: http://paste.debian.net/index.php
<allee> mhb: ^^ I tested with plug/unplug a second bt device.  (Before I stoped kblueoothd by hand)
<allee> mhb: can you upload to main?
<mhb> allee: nope
<allee> mhb: k
<allee> mhb: only strange thing is. kblueplugd ignores ctrl-c,   killall lblueplugd or the other hand works
<nosrednaekim> its a daemon.... daemons aren't killed with ctrl+c'
<allee> nosrednaekim: it's not a daemon.  I did detach from tty and don't fork into background.  It's a little qt app and those can be usually killed by ctrl-c
<mhb> allee: you *did* detach from tty?
<allee> mhb: eh, sorry I didn't.
<allee> http://paste.debian.net/36001
<allee> well, as it's normally autostarted in background during login.  Not reacting to Ctrl-C is not a real problem.  Still anoying for test, and more anoying that I don't understand yet why the signal get's blocked
<allee> Riddell: ^^  so if you don't care: http://paste.debian.net/36001  uses qt + dbus
<allee> time for bed.  Nite
<mhb> good work allee
<mhb> goodnight
<Riddell> nixternal: you can probably upload with feisty-backports in the ppa and it should pick up qt 4.3
<Riddell> mhb: do you have a fix for python-qt4-dbus then?
<mhb> Riddell: a debdiff? Almost, but I'd like to ask doko first. He must have had a reason for it to break.
<Riddell> mhb: what do I need to move around?  just to test allee's script
<mhb> Riddell: scroll up a bit and find my message about a "sudo ln -s"
<Riddell> groovy, that seems to work
<Riddell> Tonio_: you forgot the -0ubuntu1 part on the kdebluetooth version number
<Riddell> I've uploaded it with allee's new qt happy script
<Riddell> mhb: send doko an e-mail is probably the best way to ask
<mhb> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, I forgot that dch uses 1 by default instead of 0ubuntu1.... sorry
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-02
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange thing is that there is no version number..... hum dch -n doesn't like ~ caracter, looks like :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: once again sorry for the issue
<jds663> was xgl mandatory with the last batch of updates?? my system is unusable.. 100% cpu load.. running xgl
<nixternal> howdy
<Hobbsee> yay, patches.
<mike_moose> Hello.
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> darn, tonio is not here
<Hobbsee> too many bugs...
<blekos> hi, i've upgraded from feisty but cannot find strigi...
<Lure> blekos: go to panel, right click, add applet to panel
<Lure> blekos: or strigi:/ in konqueror
<blekos> i went to the adept manager and show that files with the name strigi were not installed
<blekos> it is not available in the add applet
<blekos> i'm just wondering if strigi was not installed, maybe there are other features that did not install
<Jucato> perhaps you haven't fully upgraded to gutsy yet? also please check if the metapackage kubuntu-desktop is installed
<blekos> kubuntu-desktop & kubuntu-default-settings are both installed
<Jucato> hmm...
<blekos> the other thing is that i don know how to use opensync,
<blekos> i have a pda-mobile
<blekos> but I cannot see any gui tool in Kontact
<Hobbsee> er, i'd guess that apt doesnt upgrade first....
<Hobbsee> and so recommends dont get installed by default
<blekos> so, when the final release is out everything will be installed?
<Hobbsee> did you use a dist-upgrade, or the upgrade tool?
<blekos> dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> hm.
<Jucato> I dist-upgraded from feisty (command line system, no GUI) to gutsy on my desktop. didn't have a problem there
<Jucato> but that was last week
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wouldnt have done recommends, though
<Hobbsee> Jucato: unless you upgraded apt first.
<Jucato> yeah. but I mean everything got installed. including strigit
<Hobbsee> Jucato: interesting...
<Jucato> didn't notice opensync though
<blekos> apart from these too, everything *seems* to work fine
<blekos> didn't have any msgs about restarting though
<blekos> but as I can see adept-notifier is installed
<Hobbsee> no, you wouldnt.  you used a dist-upgrade.
<blekos> ok
<blekos> any ideas about opensync?
<Hobbsee> you didnt get an update-notifier from adept prompt to reboot, because you didnt use adept to dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> nope, i only have 1 bluetooth device.
<blekos> how about the firefox plugin where do i find it?
<Hobbsee> in the repository somewhere
<Hobbsee> should be a part of ubufox, i'd expect
<blekos> final question, please bare with me, i wen to system settings->monitor & display click on "administration mode" and ...
<blekos> i was just let in, didnt ask for pwssd....
<blekos> *psswd
<Jucato> if you have used kdesu(do) earlier to do some administrative stuff, it remembers the password for a few minutes
<Jucato> just like sudo in the command line
<Jucato> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu#head-5ab46eafbb5cb096dd81d996d6e568651085469d
<blekos> i guess it has to do with using the adept-manager where i was prompet for my psswd
<blekos> i'll wait for 15min and see what happenes
<Jucato> nixternal: since you're a bit awake, could you check if Input Actions is completely Empty or I'm just fscked up?
<nixternal> guide me master
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> System Settings -> Accessibility
<Jucato> or KControl -> Regional & Accessbility :)
<Jucato> which could explain why pressing PrintScreen doesn't launch KSnapshot here...
<nixternal> I have kde-konqbrowser.desktop and kde-ksnapshot.desktop
<Jucato> er.. hm...
<Jucato> ok I'm fscked up then hahah :)
<nixternal> well...I have been dist-upgrading since dapper
<nixternal> if you installed fresh, you might have different results
<Jucato> I guess I kinda messed up when I copied over my .kde from feisty to gutsy hehehe
<Jucato> hm... or maybe not :/
<Jucato> so what are you doing up so early on a Sunday morn? :)
<nixternal> I crashed kind of early last night
<Jucato> on a Saturday night? you're weird! :P
<nixternal> yup, I know
<Jucato> anyway, enjoy your Sunday. I'll just poke around tomorrow :)
<nixternal> why thank you
<nixternal> " I am not really that happy with Kubuntu, because I've just learned that they have only 2 runlevels by default."
<nixternal> ^^ that is from the recent behind kde interview with the GSoC people...am I missing something
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> he is referring to the 2 levels provided in grub I take it
<nixternal> does anyone provide anything more init 1 and init 5?
<nixternal> all he has to do is take it init 3 from kdm :)
<nixternal> "What is KDE's killer app? Why?"
<nixternal> Andrew Manson's answer is the best!
<nixternal> "KDevelop! Why? Because I don't understand how to use it! It's just like the view of a cockpit in a plane, so many buttons and you don't have a clue what half of them do... but it looks pretty"
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> it's nice to occasionally get "strange" answers hehehe
<nixternal> all but 1 of the 4 screenshots for their desktop is Kubuntu \o/
<Jucato> who says Kubuntu isn't loved by upstream? hehehe :P
<milian> can anyone reproduce this: when I search in konqueror using the "websearch" next to the location bar (with google) it always prepends "locate " in front of my search strings
<milian> (but searches on google)
<milian> google is set as default search engine and locate is disabled though it still behaves that way...
<milian> and this is new with gutsy
<nixternal> works for me
<milian> nixternal: try setting the separator to space instead of a colon
<milian> it works for me as well with colons
<nixternal> why would I do that?
<milian> it's a setting in the short handle menu so why shouldn't it work there? ;-)
<nixternal> are you talking using gg:
<nixternal> gg: is for the location bar only
<nixternal> not only, but made for it in particular
<milian> wait a moment, I switch my language to english and describe what I mean
<milian> Settings > Configure Konqueror > Web Shortcuts > Keyword Delimiter > Space
<milian> than:
<milian> Websearch (input field right to the location bar)
<milian> select google and search for anything
<milian> e.g. "foobar"
<milian> it will search for "locate foobar"
<milian> switch the keyword delimiter back to a colon and it works
<nixternal> it is working with the space as well for me
<milian> strange
<milian> but thank you
<nixternal> no prob
<nixternal> hrmm, I might prefer the space over : now :)
<milian> ;-)
<nixternal> oh man, I just set my default to google...no more typing gg: or gg
<milian> funny it works for me as well now
<milian> but please _dont_ ask why
<milian> voodoo but ok ;-)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Hmm. Does this pre-pre-draft (waay too many screenshots) documentation for Kontact + eGroupWare look good? http://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/~ryan/eGroupWare-HOWTO.html
<ryanakca> (aka, am I missing anything)
* Jucato is starting to hate doing user support
<ryanakca> Jucato: hmm. ever thought of teaching a class?
<ryanakca> Jucato: Mez and I are trying to revive the now long-dead classroom project
<Jucato> oh that.. hm... sorry nope :(
<ryanakca> hmmm
<nixternal> ryanakca: looks good
<Jucato> sorry ryanakca.. I sort of have a phobia of teaching in any real-time setting
<ryanakca> Jucato: no worries :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: okies
* ryanakca mails nixternal his login info
* Jucato wonders if it's him or kmail that's not working properly today..
<manchicken> kmail hasn't been working properly for several days over here.
<nixternal> ya, I can't even use it for email safely
<Jucato> oh...
* Jucato is glad he's on POP3 only...
<nixternal> I am thinking about going back to Mutt
<Jucato> the only kdepim app that I'm liking right now is akregator... kmail, korganizer, and right now, kaddressbook are all giving me headaches and heartaches...
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> kpilot seems to be more stable than it was... e.g. not crashing after EVERY sync.
<nixternal> I am POP3 also, only because I wanted to use Kontact/KMail and knew of the IMAP problems
<Jucato> wished toma made mailody with pop3 support...
<nixternal> hehe
<ryanakca> hmm... imap problems? where?
<nixternal> kmail is plagued with them according to the bug reports
<nixternal> out of all of the bug reports, only a few are pop3 or smtp related..the rest are imap
<ryanakca> Heh
<Jucato> isn't it because of imap kmail issues that toma started mailody?
* ryanakca guesses he must have a lucky kmail
<nixternal> I believe so
<ryanakca> yeah
<Jucato> oh well....
* Jucato strangles kaddressbook in the meantime
<ryanakca> kaddressbook is a pain
<Jucato> it' s only now that I realize it... having been forcing myself to use it for the whole day...
* ryanakca thought it would be able to sync automatically from the eGroupWare server... but it only updates the local copy every couple of hours
<ryanakca> And I haven't found any way to 'force' it... the sync button doesn't do anything...
<Jucato> I'm glad I haven't had yet the misfortune of trying to sync anything... groupware or mobile device...
<nixternal> so much negativity
<nixternal> ARGH! stupid pasting crash!@::!
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> and on a sunday for that matter
<nixternal> it has been crashing since yesterday
<nixternal> you can't paste anything into a kmails composer
<Jucato> and it apparently hangs if you try to :)
<Jucato> and crashed kontact. yay
<ryanakca> yep
<ryanakca> I can confirm
* ryanakca pasted the HOWTO url into nixternal's login-info email-to-become-a-template... kaput
<nixternal> muhahaha
<Jucato> nice isn't it?
<Jucato> you have 2 confirmations for your bug :P
<Jucato> 2 unwitting, gullible victims
<ryanakca> bug 130392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130392 in kdepim "kmail locks when pasting text into composer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130392
<ryanakca> been around for a couple days
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> shows how much I don't compose mails :)
<nixternal> shows how much I don't paste into composer I guess
<nixternal> I just noticed it yesterday trying to reply to Jono
* Jucato hasn't been part of that e-mail tradition... yet...
<nixternal> fix released upstream as well
<nixternal> nice
<ryanakca> yep
<Jucato> good..
<Jucato> wonder if there will be a KDE 3.5.8...
<nixternal> yes
<milian> was about time
<nixternal> 3.5.8 could very well be the last 3.x release :(
<Jucato> I thought so too..
<Jucato> aw... they still need to release bug fixes/patches :(
<Jucato> specially for kdepim!!!
* ryanakca wonders if there's an autosave-oops-sorry!-kmail-crashed copy of my email/draft
<nixternal> wait a second..that upstream bug report for the paste crash was filed by me in June
<ryanakca> guess not
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato foresees nixternal going into #kontact to poke people...
<ryanakca> and looks like it's two different bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/130392/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130392 in kdepim "kmail locks when pasting text into composer" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<nixternal> I am not poking them anymore
<nixternal> I think it is 2 different bugs
<ryanakca> It is
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, I know it is 2 different bugs
<Jucato> mine locked, then when I tried to close it, it crashed
* ryanakca points at the comment, the guy clearly states two different bugs
<nixternal> because now you can't paste anything
<ryanakca> Jucato: crashed when I went to minimize
<ryanakca> remove the upstream link from the lp bug?
<nixternal> I would have to say yes...it is 2 different issues
<nixternal> how do you remove an upstream bug?
<Jucato> you can't
<Hobbsee> hit the arrow, say tha tit's nto tracked upstream
<Jucato> I think you have to ask them to close it for you
<Hobbsee> no, you can close it yourself..
<ryanakca> I dunno. Best thing from what I see is to set it 'invalid', and it doesn't point to any upstream bug.
<nixternal> you know what...Fritz hijacked bug 130392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130392 in kdepim "kmail locks when pasting text into composer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130392
<nixternal> those are 2 different issues...I think the original issue was related to the upstream bug report I filed in June
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: like so?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yep tha's it
<ryanakca> nixternal: hehe, we both removed it at the same time :)
<nixternal> muhahah
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<ryanakca> hmm. does this seem to be a good 'Disclaimer' to be sent in the login emails, and displayed at the login screen for the server? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36050/
<ryanakca> s/LOG OFF IMMEDIATELY/DO NOT USE THIS SYSTEM/
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca, Jucato
<ryanakca> nixternal: sent :)
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger.  i should have put out a meeting notice
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Jucato> wait, it should be morning there now right? O.o
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yes please do put out a meeting notice
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's about 1.30am, my clock tells me
<Jucato> ouch..
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: meeting? Kubuntu-Devel?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> cool
<ryanakca> pitty it's too late to try to organize a time with eGroupWare's free/busy feature
<Hobbsee> unsure of the point - it's mostly blocked on me
<Hobbsee> probably...2200 tuesday, or so.
<Hobbsee> or otherwise 1400 UTC...um....tuesday or thursday
<Hobbsee> all of your good times are while i'm asleep
<ScottK> So don't sleep.  Sleep is for the weak.
<nixternal> ouch
<Hobbsee> i get sick if i dont sleep.
<nixternal> I guess I am weak...
<nixternal> 00:00:50 [    ScottK]  I'm actually getting very close to passing out and going to bed for the night.
<nixternal> that was 10.5 hours ago :)
<nixternal> muhehehehe
<ScottK> It was actually several hours after that I went to bed.
* ScottK is weak in any case.
<nixternal> but you said sleep is for the weak...are you...
<nixternal> damn, beat me to it
<nixternal> hrmm, I am finding interesting results on "would you prefer 1 desktop environment instead of the many there currently are?" and "would you prefer 1 linux distro compared to the many there are?"
<nixternal> there are quite a few people that would prefer 1 DE and 1 distro...that is scary
<Hobbsee> mmm...very scary
<nixternal> 1 distro provides you with the following choice: Windows, Linux, Mac, BSD
<ScottK> I'd prefer one too as long as it's exactly what I want.
<Hobbsee> well, that's fine, as long as the distro is ubuntu, and the DE is kde.
<nixternal> OK, I don't like this distro of Linux, so good-bye :)
<nixternal> ScottK: see, and that is why 1 distro would never work..the same with 1 de
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hahaha, pwnd!!!
<ScottK> Of course.  Wanting is not the same as getting.
<Jucato> it's hard to shake of people's old mentality of 1 DE/OS/Distro...
<bddebian> Espeically us Windows users since it already has everything..
* bddebian hides
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> yes it has everything...
<nixternal> boo
<Jucato> including viruses.. right?
<Jucato> unfortunately we can't include those :(
<Jucato> ah cruel fate
<nixternal> could you imagine all of the distro and de devs trying to come together on 1 project? the power struggles, my lord it would fail misserably
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they seem to be on kde4
<Jucato> fail miserably? it wouldn't even start :)
<Hobbsee> well, multidistros
<nixternal> interesting finding though,, people who I have asked, if it were 1 DE, the 2 top choices are 1) Xfce and 2) KDE
<Jucato> aw poor GNOME...
<nixternal> ya, which totally blew my mind
<nixternal> I love the recent dose of reality, as a lot of darkside users were saying KDE reinvented the wheel, only to find out, d'oh the Gnu Project did :)
<Jucato> and it didn't exactly reinvent the wheel...
<Jucato> in all aspects...
<nixternal> well true, but it created something that was not needed...they had to do their power struggle thing about the whole non-free licensing issue
<Jucato> besides, if not for the pressure created by the existence of GNOME (and Harmony), Trolltech might have not had released Qt under GPL sooner
<nixternal> but Qt had released a GPL compatible license before there was even a beta test of gnome
<Jucato> and without GNOME showing us how to do things wrong... where would KDE be?
* Jucato evil maniacal laughter
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> I just 2.5 months with gnome...and I have come to like just 1 feature
<nixternal> tomboy
<nixternal> s/just 2.5/just did 2.5/
<Jucato> ah tomboy.. yes
<Jucato> before strigi was, I also liked the deskbar applet
<nixternal> for instance...setting up my 19" widescreen lcd and radeon video card meant I had to dpkg-reconfigure x, go in and manually edit xorg.conf...in Kubuntu, System Settings -> Display, grab the 1440x900 LCD, Use the r300 free driver, hit ok, and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<nixternal> and this feature has been in KDE for years!
<Jucato> actually... well nvm :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I need to setup strigi, it never installed itself by default
<Jucato> hm.. someone was in here earlier (yesterday?) wondering about that too
<Jucato> dist-upgrading to gutsy never installed strigi for him
<nixternal> dist-upgrading doesn't install anything new from what I have noticed..it just updates what you have, and pulls in new deps if needed
<nixternal> it doesn't remove anything either
<nixternal> man, I have started a great discussion in the chicago lug irc channel about 1 de and 1 distro
<Jucato> dist-upgrade only removes if there's a conflict because of a new dependency iirc
<nixternal> ryanakca: my password is bogus
<milian> KDE 4 beta 2 is not yet out, is it?
<nixternal> nope
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks for letting us know.  I'd suggest changing it now that you've let us know you picked "bogus" for a password.
<nixternal> ScottK: hahaha, my password doesn't work silly
<nixternal> that is funny though..I wonder how many people are like trying username: nixternal password: bogus
<nixternal> hahaha
<ScottK> But it was funnier my way.
<nixternal> ya it was
<manchicken> Okay, so does anybody know what's going on with kmail?
<odla> will there be an official kickoff package in kubuntu?
<Riddell> only if someone makes one
<odla> i can't even find where to get the current source code
<Riddell> getting the patch from suse's rpm is probably best
<manchicken> mhb: ping
<mhb> manchicken: wow
<mhb> manchicken: you're good at guessing when people arrive :o)
<DaSkreech> What did I miss?
<mhb> manchicken: what's up?
<duccio> hi
<duccio> Riddell: yesterday you told me about a task in startkde...do you remember?
<mhb> DaSkreech: probably the same things as I have
<Riddell> duccio: yes, i do
<duccio> yes..today i read more about bash scripting
<duccio> i've read...sorry
<duccio> what kind of task do you need?
<duccio> i don't remember well
<manchicken> mhb: Having a hard time with Py-qt
<manchicken> We need some KDE4 bindings, too.
<mhb> manchicken: there will be some soon
<manchicken> mhb: Got time to help me figure things out here?
<mhb> manchicken: sure
<Riddell> duccio: delete the splash screen cache if the wallpaper is newer
<Riddell> duccio: so if $KDEHOME//share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/ is older than /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png
<mhb> manchicken: private msg?
<Riddell> duccio: and of course do that before ksplash is run
<manchicken> Let me pasty the problem.  Sure, we can move it there if you want.
<mhb> manchicken: well, I guess it would be better in private, so we don't pollute the other conversations in here
<duccio> Riddell: so the task must delete the content of $KDEHOME//share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/ if this is older than /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png...is correct?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Is there a KDE art Chan?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: #kde-artists ...if it is oxygen specific #oxygen
<Riddell> duccio: yes, that's right
<DaSkreech> kwwii: thanks
<kwwii> np
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm. sorry, I'll change it
<ryanakca> nixternal: sent a new copy, should work, it's a copy-paste
<duccio> Riddell: I've done the task...how can I show you the script?
<SlimG> When will OOo be replaced by koffice?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You wanna take that? :)
<duccio> Riddell: After that?
<mhb> SlimG: when we compare OOo and koffice and find koffice good enough for our user base.
<mhb> SlimG: trust me, we generally believe in koffice much more than in OOo. But we would probably lose a lot of users if we provided a tool that is not "good enough".
<SlimG> mhb: What's not good enough yet with koffice?
<DaSkreech> mhb: I think what he wants is the bullet list of what's not good enough
<DaSkreech> See? :)
<SlimG> :) hehe
<mhb> SlimG: I haven't tested KOffice in a while, so I can't really tell. I think compatibility with Microsoft Office (and I'm not sure about the compatibility with OOo either) is still not as high as in OO.org
<mhb> SlimG: if you think otherwise, you can try to convince the developers and if you have enough arguments, perhaps they'll include it!
<mhb> SlimG: for the Kubuntu release after "Gutsy Gibbon", which is called "Hardy Heron"
<SlimG> I'd really like to see koffice in hardy (really? Hardy Heron!? :D hehe) but I haven't done any formatcompatibility-between-office-suits tests, I'll investigate on known compatibility issues and test compatibility and get back to the kubuntu devs if things looks good for koffice
<DaSkreech> Actually I think for some formats Koffice has hight ODT compatibilty than OO.o
<DaSkreech> but the real blocker is compatibilty with .doc .ooxml etc
<SlimG> does OOo support .ooxml ?
<mhb> DaSkreech: to be honest, that compatibility is still a big blocker of Linux in general
<mhb> DaSkreech: OOo sucks less at it, but sucks nonetheless
<ryanakca> mhb: have you changed your password yet? ( ssh into groupware.kubuntu.co.uk )
<mhb> ryanakca: not yet
<DaSkreech> mhb: Yeah but if we got Koffice to suck less than OO.o could it replace OO.o ?
<DaSkreech> That's the question
<mhb> DaSkreech: of course
<DaSkreech> SlimG: they are incorporating ooXML I don't think it will be in the 2.3 relelase maybe the one after
<mhb> DaSkreech: if it sucks less or the same, we'll go for it
<DaSkreech> mhb: Who would be the person who Oks that?
<mhb> DaSkreech: the Kubuntu Council is that person
<ryanakca> mhb: wouldn't it be Kubuntu members, and then if we can't pick, the council get's to vote?
<mhb> ryanakca: well, I guess we'd discuss it at the meeting, so everyone says their opinion and the Council OKs or denies that
<mhb> ryanakca: he asked about who should judge that, and that is the KC
<ryanakca> hmm. yeah
<ryanakca> I guess :)
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> So can I put a note on the agenda for the next meeting to look to getting Koffice as default and generate a list for what that would mean?
<ScottK> Actually on recent OOO versions I've had very little trouble with MS Office file compatibility.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Right :) but the point is we want Koffice to have the same boast
<ScottK> Sure, but until it does, please don't mess with it.
<mhb> ScottK: yeah, it's getting better, but it's still not my-non-geek-dad ready :o)
<ScottK> All my customers use MS Office, so file compatibility is essential.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: it's not so much as to how many people use it
<DaSkreech> It's how deep
<DaSkreech>  if i have one person who uses MS Office cause they absolutlely NEED to
<SlimG> maby a vote on the kubuntuforums: "OOo vs. koffice (in Kubuntu)" would give a clue on the current battlestatus between the office suits, then people might also comment on their likes and dislikes with both office suits
<DaSkreech> that's an issue cause they have something they need to do in the line of work
<DaSkreech> OO.o and Koffice should at least be able to display it even if they can't generate it
<DaSkreech> SlimG: Start it up man :)
<mhb> I agree with SlimG, let's ask the users first and if it's good enough for a large group let's bother the devs
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-25
<apachelogger> 你好
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pleae head over to the debian guys with bug 248792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what would be the best way to get in contact with them?
<apachelogger> irc.debian.org - #debian-qt-kde
<\sh> Czessi: ping acer aspire one + kde4.1 on hardy + desktop effects == works out of the box
<jjesse> Riddell: new adept updater shows there are updates ready for me even if there aren't any
<jjesse> insteresting i restarted my intrepid vm and got a notification through adept? about an apt authentication issue?  any ideas?
<jjesse> and when i resolve the authentication issue synaptic is runing instead of adpet?
<Czessi> \sh: kool, works wlan and the cardreader?
<\sh> Czessi: wlan works with updated drivers..cardreader I can't test right now, but regarding the ubuntuusers wiki report, no...but I'll check it out later tonight
<\sh> Czessi: the cam is working too, with selfmade drivers...the only application which can't work with this webcam is adobes flashplayer...
<Czessi> \sh: ok, some work to get kubuntu work fine
<Czessi> \sh: http://www.czessi.de/en/images/linux-messen/froscon-2008?page=1&img=2 :-D
<\sh> Czessi: yes..the fonts are too big for the 8.9" display...I set it to 7 instead of 10, and it looks nice
<\sh> Czessi: http://gallery.sourcecode.de/v/Exhibition/album_003/
<Czessi> \sh: lol, some crazy photos
<Czessi> \sh: downloaded as zip
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> all new kickoff theme in 4.2
<waylandbill> This is the first time I fixed a bug. I follow the 'HowToFix' instructions on the ubuntu wiki verifying that the fix worked and submitted a patch via comment attachment on the bug page. Is that there all is too it?
<JontheEchidna> waylandbill: subscribe the sponsor to either ubuntu-main-sponsors or ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<JontheEchidna> then poke either an motu for universe or Riddell for main to take a look at the bug
<waylandbill> JontheEchidna: not quite sure what you mean regarding 'the sponsor'.
<ScottK-laptop> waylandbill: What bug?
<JontheEchidna> er, subscribe the the bug
<waylandbill> 260741
<JontheEchidna> bug 260741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260741 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages "black selection bar on black background is not the best option" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260741
<waylandbill> yes. that's the one
<JontheEchidna> if you say bug then number ubottu will make a link ;-)
<waylandbill> okay. so I would subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug since it is in the universe. Sounds simple enough.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you testrun the diff?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: for kubuntu-grub-splashimages?
<apachelogger> waylandbill: the series in changelog should be intrepid and the version 2.2 <- because it's a native ubuntu package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yesso
<JontheEchidna> sure
<waylandbill> apachelogger: should I change that and submit a new patch?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I never really needed to do this so I never learned, so how does one apply a debdiff?
<apachelogger> patch -p0 < PATCHFILE
<apachelogger> waylandbill: not if the patch itself works properly
<apachelogger> then I'll just change that before uploading
<JontheEchidna> oh, that easy then
<apachelogger> that is one old package :S
 * JontheEchidna debuilds
<JontheEchidna> whoa, you're right
<JontheEchidna> standards version 3.6.2
<JontheEchidna> E: kubuntu-grub-splashimages: debian-changelog-file-contains-invalid-email-address waylandbill@waylandbill-laptop
 * apachelogger updates
<apachelogger> waylandbill what email address are you using on launchpad?
<waylandbill> oh. I should've set that to waylandbill@gmail.com. :-/
<apachelogger> technically it could be anything in form of x@y.tld, but with a proper email address launchpad can associate the changelog entry :)
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebooting to test
 * apachelogger is wondering whether we can incorporate these images into kgrubeditor somehow
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> kgrubeditor crashes on the new menu.lst
<waylandbill> I've never used kgrubeditor. perhaps it doesn't know about the foreground and background commands.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> -rw------- 1 root root   4965 2008-08-25 16:37 menu.lst
<apachelogger> that isn't all that correct
<apachelogger> waylandbill: I am not sure it is related to that
<waylandbill> what should the correct permissions be? 644?
<JontheEchidna> Works from what I can see
<JontheEchidna> I had to reboot again since on the first reboot /var was mounted as read-only for some reason >.>
<asfak> i am very happy about present state of Kubuntu Intrepid alpha4. Updated regularly. Hardly any crash. Huge boot and shutdown improvement.
<jjesse> yay glad to hear asfak
<apachelogger> +1
<waylandbill> I could've set the background to value in the menu.lst to kubuntu style blue say 0x0cccfc, but it made the grub menu text harder to read I thought.
<JontheEchidna> what was the bug number again?
<waylandbill> bug 260741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260741 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages "black selection bar on black background is not the best option" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260741
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<apachelogger> we really should get that crash fixed
<waylandbill> I'm installing kgrubeditor, but my connection is a little slow and it need needs 65MB to download
<asfak> But some features need to be improved. I will list them. First, bootsplash image shows 2 progress line. One broken small line below actual boot progress line . is it known problem or it's problem with my old Nvidia Geforce2 Int GPU ?
<nixternal> hrmm, running ipmitool with strace and receiving this error:
<nixternal> open("/usr/lib/kde4/lib/tls/i686/sse2/cmov/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<nixternal> my question is, why is it looking at /usr/lib/kde4 instead of /lib?
<apachelogger> asfak: report a bug against usplash
<JontheEchidna> asfak: I get that too
<apachelogger> nixternal: ipmitool?
<apachelogger> !info ipmitool intrepid
<ubottu> ipmitool (source: ipmitool): utility for IPMI control with kernel driver or LAN interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.9-1 (intrepid), package size 307 kB, installed size 812 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 powerpc)
<apachelogger> nixternal: maybe LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set?
<apachelogger> waylandbill: KUBUNTU_splashscreen_real_colors_0* is causing the crash apparently
<apachelogger> still getting strange errors though
<nixternal> apachelogger: yup, that's it
<nixternal> wth is that about?
<apachelogger> .bashrc?
<apachelogger> leftover in startkde?
<nixternal> shouldn't be, but I will look
<apachelogger> well, it's not the latter apparently
<apachelogger> kgrubeditor just nuked my system
<apachelogger> -.-
<waylandbill> hopefully you had a menu.lst backup
<apachelogger> nope
<JontheEchidna> it automatically backed up mine
<apachelogger> but it's much worse that kgrubeditor is now causing waitload
<waylandbill> the installation of kubuntu-grub-splashimages should've made one.
<apachelogger> a lot of it actuall
<apachelogger> y
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: software-properties-kde used "/usr/bin/adept-batch update" to reload the sources.list
<JontheEchidna> and it doesn't look like install-package has that functionality
<JontheEchidna> any idea what to use instead?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose if it comes to it we could call apt-get update, lol
<JontheEchidna> actually doing that causes software-properties to freeze until apt-get is done, lol
<asfak> apachelogger, sorry i was disconnected. How do i report a bug against usplash. ? I am non-technical person but willing to help for kubuntu
<waylandbill> two-thirds of the download to install kgrubeditor is kde-icons-oxygen. ;-)
<asfak_> apachelogger, sorry i was disconnected. How do i report a bug against usplash. ? I am non-technical person but willing to help for kubuntu
<asfak> I have installed Lancelot on Kub-int A4. It's very very sexy. I am in favour of adding it as optional menu in final release.
<jtechidna> asfak: packages should be available for that soon actually
<asfak> no it's already available on http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ubuntu
<jtechidna> that's not official
<asfak> yes, it should be included in off repo
<jtechidna> it will be, soon
<jtechidna> ;-)
<asfak> anyway, others packages in above mention launchpad makes dolphins life very easy.
<asfak> e.g servicemenu-rootaction, extractandcompress etc
<waylandbill> apachelogger: find anything else out about the kgrubeditor issue? I still have 20 minutes wait for installation before I can try.
<asfak> waylandbill, kgrubeditor is fine, but the only issue which i have faced is when getting new bootsplash images from internet. Clicking add new opens the new stuff in back of kgrub screen and you are unable to select the splash image
<waylandbill> asfak: when testing a patch I made for kubuntu-grub-splashimages, kgrubeditor was crashing for apachelogger.
<apachelogger> bah
 * apachelogger made his hole grub explode
<waylandbill> apachelogger: how does run kgrubeditor?
<apachelogger> didn't find the problem
<apachelogger> although I found another problem :P
<apachelogger> *reboot*
<waylandbill> I meant how does one run it?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> waylandbill: kcmshell4 kgrubeditor
<apachelogger> jtechidna: please add a comment to the bug report
<waylandbill> don't have kcmshell4. is that because I have kde 3.x?
<apachelogger> waylandbill: /usr/lib/kde4/kcmshell4 kgrubeditor
<waylandbill> found it in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kcmshell4. thanks.
<waylandbill> well that didn't get me far. it's complaining that it can't find kgrubeditor.desktop
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> waylandbill: run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kbuildsycoca4  before
 * jpds wonders where nosrednaekim went.
<Riddell> jtechidna: hmm, I guess I should look at adding apt-get update to install-package then
<jtechidna> Riddell: Have you seen papabean's work here? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~papabean/language-selector/kdeport
<jtechidna> It's a bit more pykde than language-selector-qt is at the moment
<jtechidna> I think all it needs is to be converted to use install-package and then it'd be good for merging
<Riddell> jtechidna: I merged that into the main branch
<Riddell> devfil_: got packages?
<devfil_> Riddell: there are all in my ppa
<Riddell> devfil_: good to upload?
<devfil_> Riddell: yes
<waylandbill> I submitted a patch earlier today. The email notification from LP said that the state went from Confirmed to Fix Released. Does this mean that the bug is now closed and the patch is done or do I need to do anything else?
<Riddell> waylandbill: bug number?
<jtechidna> Riddell: bug 260741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260741 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages "black selection bar on black background is not the best option" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260741
<jtechidna> apachelogger set it to fix released 5 mins ago
<Riddell> did someone upload?
<apachelogger> <-- did
<Riddell> sorted :)
<Riddell> waylandbill: there you go
<waylandbill> Riddell: so the fix is all set?
<Riddell> although it should have put the changelog in a bug comment
<Riddell> waylandbill: looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-grub-splashimages it is in, thanks for the fix
<jtechidna> Riddell: any reason the QMessageBox -> KMessageBox changes in lanugage-selector didn't get merged?
<Riddell> jtechidna: not too sure
<Riddell> maybe I didn't do the merge properly
<waylandbill> Riddell: great. I just wanted to make sure. I don't want to work on another bug before that one was done.
<waylandbill> I picked an easy one with low priority since it was the first bug I attempted to fix.
<apachelogger> waylandbill: very good fix though :)
<waylandbill> I set up an RSS feed for ubuntu bugs. Is there a feed that would just give me kubuntu bugs since I'm not interested in gnome based ones?
<Riddell> kubuntu-bugs mailing list should
<Riddell> although it was set up ages ago and the selection of packages it's subscribed to might be out of date somewhat
<apachelogger> Riddell: is this list associated to the 'kubuntu team' lp team?
<Riddell> apachelogger: could be
<apachelogger> Email:
<apachelogger>   kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> seems so
<waylandbill> okay. I will subscribe to that mailing list. I don't mind seeing the ubuntu bugs. It is just that my connection gives me 30kb/s and it would be much easier to work with binaries and sources based on kde.
<Riddell> devfil_: let's upload these babies
<apachelogger> Riddell: I certainly can't add bug subscriptions for this team though :|
 * Riddell wonders how to fix that
<waylandbill> Riddell: you have probably heard this before but kubuntu rocks. Happy to help out.
 * Riddell rocks waylandbill 
<smarter> hey folks
<smarter> Kvkbd is almost ready
<Riddell> smarter: ooh
<smarter> I will probably release a rc tomorrow, so that it can get in before feature freeze
<Riddell> smarter: great
<smarter> I still need to polish some things
<smarter> and I'd like to do some other works before FF too ;)
<smarter> I also need to contact the original author
<Riddell> devfil_: please e-mail Debian maintainer Jeremy Lainé <jeremy.laine@m4x. org> about the new kdevelop release being out and no packaging changes needed
<coreymon77> oh boy, these people are unbearable in the ##kubuntu channel
<Riddell> double hash?
<devfil_> Riddell: ok
<coreymon77> im going nuts
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> #kubuntu
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> i meant single hash
<coreymon77> either way this guy is driving me crazy
<apachelogger> coreymon77: who?
<coreymon77> this tangirehv, he comes in asking for our help, then refuses it and says our suggestions are stupid and linux is inconvenient etc
<apachelogger> coreymon77: just ignore him then
<apachelogger> we don't force him to use linux :P
<coreymon77> we've tried
<apachelogger> there is no point in arguing about that kind of stuff
<ScottK-laptop> Some of us don't even care if he uses it.
<coreymon77> we know
<apachelogger> coreymon77: well, if he disturbs supporting others you might poke one of the irc dudes
<coreymon77> im thinking of invoking the ops command
<ScottK-laptop> coreymon77: Is he being anoying or actually disruptive?
<coreymon77> im waiting until he starts actually being disruptive
<coreymon77> before i do it
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<coreymon77> finally, this guy has shut his trap
<Riddell> devfil_: uploaded!
<devfil_> Riddell: thanks, now I working to gtk-kde4 package with should provide a good integration between gtk and kde4
<devfil_> s/with/witch/
<Riddell> devfil_: better than gtk-qt-engine you think?
<devfil_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> s/witch/which/ :)
 * devfil_ go to kill "t"
<devfil_> :D
<devfil_> Riddell: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689
<coreymon77> you mean integration between kde and, for example, the gimp?
<devfil_> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> cool
<devfil_> gtk-kde4 is a gtk theme that looks like kde4 default theme
<Riddell> we need to make gtk apps looks nice, since gtk comes with a horrible default theme
 * coreymon77 is still waiting for stable kde4/mac
 * devfil_ too
<devfil_> Riddell: also should exists a sort of integration between kde3 and kde4
 * coreymon77 is still using a macported konversation over x11.app that cant copy and paste from aqua firefox and crashes randomly
 * apachelogger rofls
<coreymon77> its true
<coreymon77> thats what im on now
<apachelogger> coreymon77: pretty good stuff that is :D
<coreymon77> i cant copy for example, a url from mac firefox and paste it in konv
<apachelogger> coreymon77: next time poke me, I am good at trolling ^_^
<coreymon77> will do
<coreymon77> maybe you guys will know this
<devfil_> coreymon77: gimp: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=74689&file1=74689-1.jpeg&file2=74689-2.jpeg&file3=74689-3.jpeg&name=gtk-kde4
<coreymon77> in the custom browser string of konv, any idea how to make it use my aqua firefox when i click on links
<coreymon77> it worked before
<apachelogger> devfil_: about kde3 + kde4... feel free to find a theme making KDE 3 oxygenish :)
<coreymon77> but my hd died and i lost everything, forget how i did it
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should go with that gtk-kde4 thingy, it seems more reliable than gtk-engine-qt
<apachelogger> I think suse is also using it
<coreymon77> firefox '%u' is in the custom browser box and thats not working
<apachelogger> PATHTO/firefox '%u'
<apachelogger> would be my guess
<coreymon77> should i include the .app after firefox
<apachelogger> probably
<coreymon77> so /Applications/firefox.app '%u'
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not had a chance to look at either yet.  was hoping someone else would sort it out :)
<apachelogger> coreymon77: looks reasonable, give it a try
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, looking at the bug reports for gtk-engine-qt-kde4 it's pretty buggy and that gtk-kde4 thing is using pixmap/pixbuffer, so the latter should be less bug hunted
<coreymon77> did it
 * apachelogger remembers that the implementation wasn't all that great last time he checked
<coreymon77> got some help from the macports channel
<coreymon77> open -a Firefox 'u%'
<apachelogger> ah, xdg-open for mac
<apachelogger> makes sense :)
<smarter> Riddell: I don't know if it's Printer Applet or CUPS fault, but I had to remove my configured printer from system-config-printer-kde and readd it to be able to print
<coreymon77> meh, i just use hp printers
<coreymon77> they work easy
<smarter> it's an hp printer
<coreymon77> hp-lip ftw
<smarter> and it works fine
<smarter> didn't like hardy->intrepid transition
<smarter> Riddell: by the way, system-config-printer-kde doesn't popup a message when it configure a newly plugged printer?
<smarter> *anymore
<Riddell> smarter: printer-applet shoulDigital Downloadsd
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> smarter: printer-applet should
<smarter> Riddell: printer-appled should what? (:
<Riddell> smarter: should popup a message
<smarter> but it doesn't
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll talk to the opensuse guys about GTK tomorrow ... fedora uses their nodoka theme anyway
<devfil_> apachelogger: I think this night I will upload gtk-kde4 to REVU
<apachelogger> ok, cool
<apachelogger> poke for a revu
<echidnaman> I think it's already in revu
<devfil_> d'oh really?
<devfil_> I've already finished it
<echidnaman> pretty sure
<devfil_> echidnaman: Archiving per uploader request.
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-kde4
<devfil_> apachelogger: yes, but it is archived
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I think vorian uploade by accident
<apachelogger> *uploaded
<apachelogger> echidnaman: anything else we should get in before FF?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Everything.
<apachelogger> hehe
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: did you ever get around to jockey?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: jockey, and language-selector-qt needs to be fixed to work with package-installer
<JontheEchidna> or install-package
<JontheEchidna> whatever
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it seemed to work, I'll look at uploading it tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> Cool, thanks
<devfil> Riddell: CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:36 (FILE):
<devfil>   file INSTALL cannot find file "/root/gtk-kde4-0.8~beta/lib/kcm_gk4.so" to
<devfil>   install.
<devfil> the file is in obj-i486-linux-gnu/lib/kcm_gk4.so
<devfil> an error of the cmake?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Did you see http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=74689&forumpage=8&PHPSESSID=e5af
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: so I need to use CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX, thanks
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> kopete is the best
<apachelogger> "There was a negotiation error: It appears we have been redirected to another server; I do not know how to handle this."
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-26
<devfil> Riddell, apachelogger: I've just uploaded gtk-kde4 to REVU
<vorian> apachelogger: wha?
<JontheEchidna> AHAHAHA: http://wadejolson.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/be-careful-of-what-you-wish-for/
<jjesse_> lol'ed at that
<jjesse_> from jorge on identi.ca
<jjesse_> i hate it when there is severe weather when i travel
<jjesse_> i never remember what county i'm in to figure out if the storm warning is for me or not
 * ScottK tries sudo dpkg -i every non-debug binary in kde 3.5.10.
<ScottK> Riddell: bug #261366 is uploaded and I asked slangasek to accept it.  I'm headed to bed, so please accept away if he hasn't.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261366 in hardy-backports "Please update to KDE 3.5.10 in hardy-backports" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261366
<apachelogger> vorian: what did I do?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> if bugzilla's search was any worse...
<apachelogger> searching for 'online reader' brings up results where the topic matches this string as the very last item -.-
<\sh> sebas: this is humiliation what you did to wade...;)
<ScottK> \sh: You say that like that's a bad thing.
<seaLne> is rsibreak-kde4 4:0.9.0~beta3-kde4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 just displaying blank dialogs in hardy for anyone else?
<seaLne> mainly configure dialog but also welcome tip
<Riddell> seaLne: seems quite broken in intrepid :(
<Riddell> devfil: did I hear you were going to motu?
<devfil> Riddell: yes, yesterday I have sent my email to MOTU council mailing list
 * Riddell e-mails support
<devfil> Riddell: thanks
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I assume it was you accepted the 3.5.10 backports?  Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> Now if the buildd's would just peddle faster.
<apachelogger> devfil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40637/
<ScottK-laptop> To test the 3.5.10 build I installed every single non-debug KDE package on my laptop.  I'm learning about all kinds of new stuff.
<Riddell> arts and kdelibs compiled
<devfil> apachelogger: thanks, I'm also looking to qt4-style that should be included in gtk-kde4
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Is there anyone you can ping about Bug #259436.  I find it highly annoying as I don't routinely use anything but Konqueror.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259436 in ubuntu-website "Wiki login not persistent with Konqueror" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259436
<apachelogger> devfil: k
<apachelogger> Riddell: why did you delete kinfocenter in intrepid?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Yes, I'm watching through the web U/I and anxiously checking for build failure mail (none so far).
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: #canonical-sysadmin ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kinfocenter
<apachelogger> Deleted on 2008-08-05 by Jonathan Riddell (not in KDE 4)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Dunno.  I was thinking you might have more luck than me at it.  I can ask.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I accepted a kinfocenter from New recently
<nixternal> good morning
<ScottK-laptop> Heya nixternal.
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, I don't know
<nixternal> UPS better deliver my machine at work today, otherwise I woke up for nothing :P
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kinfocenter
<Riddell> I accepted a binary
<apachelogger> all very strange
<Riddell> but I don't see it now
<apachelogger> I think any binary would show up at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kinfocenter
 * ScottK-laptop guesses Soyuz was hungry that day.
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: it will be republished with 4.1.1 anyway
<smarter> heya
<apachelogger> salut smarter
<smarter> hallo apachelogger ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: any clue when the fix will go in for the "about kubuntu" icon on desktop?
<Riddell> davmor2: nope
<davmor2> Okay :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: get my jockey e-mail?
<devfil> apachelogger: do you suggest me to put qt4 style to another package?
<apachelogger> devfil: no
<devfil> ok
<apachelogger> gtk-kde4 doesn't make much sense without that style and I guess the style doesn't without gtk-kde4
<apachelogger> smarter: when do you apply for master of the unemployeds?
<smarter> apachelogger: right after Feature Freeze I think
<apachelogger> i.e. tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, no clue what it means though...
<smarter> apachelogger: FF is in two days, no?
<apachelogger> I honestly dunno
<JontheEchidna> maybe /me needs a few more minutes to wake up
<apachelogger> fridge doesn't say a word about ff -.-
<apachelogger> smarter: indeed, 28th it is
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I don't see anything I changed that would make a difference... I see no reference to a --check option in the current version of jockey in the repos
<seele> oh nice. kernel panic when rebooting
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: in jockey/ui.py ?
<JontheEchidna> ah
<Riddell> how does this read?   http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-3.5.10
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: maybe look at how language-selector parses command args, but then pass a copy of the original sys.args since kcmdlineargs will eat the bits it cares about
<seele> Riddell: misspelled repository, second para
<seele> Devid or David?
<Riddell> Devid apparantly
<Riddell> thanks seele
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should work on the appearance of news
<apachelogger> they aren't too attractive IMHO :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: more bling welcome
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: where would I pass the a copy of the original args to?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ui.py seems to read it directly from sys.argv but kcmdlineargs can eat entries from sys.argv so you might need to take a copy and copy it back
<JontheEchidna> ah, so I don't need to implement everything with KCmdLineArgs?
<Riddell> no but you need to make it accept the arguments else it'll moan that they're incorrect
<JontheEchidna> let's see if this works...
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> think I should just clear sys.argv after I get a copy so that the KApp won't far out?
<JontheEchidna> cool, that works
<Riddell> that's an idea
<Riddell> don't clear sys.argv but pass an empty list to kcmlineargs
<Riddell> then sys.argv will be left in peace to be ready by ui.py
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I did
<JontheEchidna> argscopy = sys.argv
<JontheEchidna> sys.argv = [""]
<JontheEchidna> KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv, aboutData)
<JontheEchidna>     kapp = KApplication()
<JontheEchidna>     sys.argv = argscopy
<JontheEchidna> ...without that weird whitespace junk that konvo did
<Hobbsee> stdin: jpds ping?
<JontheEchidna> and the args work :D
<\sh> ScottK: hmm..no..actually I found it funny, that wade did do as requested ,-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pushed to bzr
 * apachelogger broke his khc branch -.-
 * JontheEchidna disappears for a bit
<jpds> Hobbsee: pong.
<Dekans> Is the grub entry selection (for reboot) fixed in KDE 3.5.10 ?
<toma> is there a repository for qt 4.4.1 ?
<Riddell> toma: no, I don't think anyone has looked into backporting it unfortunately
<toma> Riddell: there seems to be a problem with kde and that version (hence not in backports), but i need 4.4.1 for a non-kde user so i was just wondering if anyone had a secret repository
<jeroen-> hwh
<jeroen-> heh
<jeroen-> why not put kde 3.5.10 in the normal updates for hardy?
<seele> has anyone seen Artemis_Fowl around?  I haven't seen him since akademy (or shortly thereafter)
<ScottK> jeroen-: Because of upstream changes you can't build it all in Main.  kdeartwork needs a package from Universe, so it would fail to build.
<ScottK> jeroen-: Up until last night, hardy-proposed -> hardy-updates was the plan.
<ScottK> jeroen-: I've gotten stuff copied from backports to updates before, so it may end up there eventually.
<jeroen-> ScottK: ok, but e.g. Firefox is also in the normal updates; and if kdeartwork needs a package from universe, that will also affect backports? right?
<ScottK> jeroen-: No.  Backports doesn't care about Main/Universe.
<jeroen-> ScottK: ok hopefully it will, because I have a bunch of PC's I don't want to switch to kde4 yet, because those people are just learning kde3
<jeroen-> ScottK: I didnt know thta
<ScottK> Since things move between Main and Universe in different release, Main backports would be very tough if that wasn't the case.
<jeroen-> ok thanks for your answer
<devfil> apachelogger: I've uploaded a new gtk-kde4 package
<davmor2> Riddell: Adept still not working. nor is the updater opens and closes again immediately
<jjesse> davmor2: in intrepid?  adpet 3 and adeptupdater 3 are the replacements
<davmor2> jjesse: yes intrepid.  Are these in place on the 20080826 cd?
<jjesse> davmor2: i dont think they are on the cd but check w/ Riddell
<jjesse> i know i installed them on my intrepid build
<davmor2> jjesse: ah okay thanks
 * lamont wonders just how kdelibs4c2a/hardy Depends: sudo
 * smarter is preparing Kvkbd 0.5.99 release
<jpds> lamont: kdelibs (4:3.5.8-3ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<jpds> lamont: - build with --with-sudo-kdesu-backend and build-dep on sudo and make kdelibs4c2a depend on sudo
<lamont> how very.. sigh.
<lamont> it would be nice, sometime, to be able to install kde libs in a chroot without getting sudo in the chroot.
<lamont> if the backend knew to try a couple different methods, rather than just one, then it could recommend sudo, and fall back to su if sudo wasn't there
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: You have comments.
<smarter> Ladies and Gentlemen, Kvkbd 0.5.99 is officialy released :) http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~smarter/kvkbd/kvkbd-0.5.99.tar.gz
<smarter> Bzr branch here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~smarter/kvkbd/trunk
<smarter> Debian packaging here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvkbd/ubuntu
<smarter> Riddell: ^ could you please review/upload that? :)
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: I have questions about comments
<ScottK-laptop> Shoot.
<devfil> 1: if I don't set THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE = 1 it will not debuild
<devfil> dpkg-parsechangelog | grep ^Distribution | grep -q 'experimental\|UNRELEASED'
<devfil> make: *** [clean] Error 1
<devfil> for all ubuntu packages using kde4.mk it should be used as we don't have exprerimental release
<devfil> right?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: ^^^?
<ScottK-laptop> I haven't done much with KDE4 yet.
<ScottK-laptop> Seems like an omission in kde4.mk to not have the Kubuntu releases in it.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Let's leave that for now.
<devfil> I: gtk-kde4 source: debian-watch-file-is-missing (I wouldn’t block on this for the initial upload if you commit to do it before release).
<devfil> how can I do the watch file if the project is hosted in kde-apps?
<devfil> the download link is http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=74689&id=3&tan=22218831
<ScottK-laptop> Why is that a problem?
<devfil> etc...
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<devfil> uhm it points to http://betta.h.com.ua/no-site/gtk-kde4v0.8b.tar.gz that I hope is the upstream site
 * ScottK-laptop hands devfil http://betta.h.com.ua/no-site/
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<devfil> A lot of files in the upstream code are executable that don’t need to be. Please make then not executable in debian/rules.
<devfil> in the rules there are commands to make them not executable
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<devfil> after # Fix executable-not-elf-or-script lintian warnings
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: OK.  The other stuff isn't installed in the binary package, so it's OK as it.
<ScottK-laptop> it/is
<devfil> to fix I: kcm-gtk-kde4: arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share 1276kB 90% (please look into this one, not sure it’s worth the trouble).
<devfil> I can move the qt4theme to another package
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  If you can do that, it would be better.  I'll save over 1MB/per arch.  It all adds up.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: 1MB per arch?
<devfil> the deb is ~120kb
<ScottK-laptop> Odd.
<devfil> 131,4kb
<smarter> it's gzipped
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Add a lintian over-ride for that one then.
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: Thanks.
<devfil> ok
<smarter> ScottK-laptop: you're welcome ;)
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: a lintian override for an info?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: I wouldn't block if it's not there, but it's preferred.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: uhm, for the watch file.... upstream uses a particular way to call tarballs, the package is 0.8~beta1 but the tarball gtk-kde4v0.8b.tar.gz, how can I do the watch file so?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Pull out your regex book and get to work.
<ScottK-laptop> This is why I said I wouldn't block on it.  Getting that right will take some work that can be done after feature freeze.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: I can do a regex, but in the next version probability will not work
<ScottK-laptop> So you need a better regex I guess.  I think it's a solvable problem, but am not a super regex wiz, so I don't have specific suggestions.
<ScottK-laptop> Worry about it for later.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: if I use ~b1 as package version I think it is simple to do
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: echo "0.8~b1" | sed 's/~//;s/[0-1]$//;'
<ScottK-laptop> If it works, I'm happy.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: it works
<devfil> Newest version on remote site is 0.8rc2, local version is 0.8~b1
<devfil>  (mangled local version number 0.8b)
<ScottK> devfil: Then how about we package rc2 then?
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: it isn't released on kde-apps so I prefer to not update to it now
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<Hobbsee> can someone deal with taskjuggler?  it's dying over kdepim-dev.  Thanks!
<Riddell> smarter: kvkbd working well here
<Riddell> smarter: shall I just upload it?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: I need to run.  Feel free to paste the relevant bits of our conversation into REVU so other MOTU will know what we agreed.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: was jockey ported to use install-package?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: no, I don't think it uses adept-batch after all
<Riddell> grep doesn't suggest it does
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok, let me see if I can work out how to upload this
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: After reading the KDE announcement for 3.5.10 that includes "changelog is not complete as our developers often forget to document their work", I feel better about backports.
<Riddell> ScottK: mmm
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, do-release fails miserably
<smarter> Riddell: go ahead, upload it :)
<JontheEchidna> :(
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: this is always what happens when I try and touch jockey
<JontheEchidna> Think we'll be able to get a FFE for it?
<Riddell> smarter: uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> smarter: did you contact the original author?
<smarter> Riddell: sending a mail right now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you figured it out? :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well, I worked around it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: probably I did it wrong and pitti will moan but that's what he gets for going on holiday before FF :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> and if it's broken enough it'll ensure a release with the pykde changes, \o/
<apachelogger> khelpcenter(29192) KHC::SearchEngine::search: SearchEngine::search() commonSearchProgram is EMPTY
<apachelogger> no goody goody
<apachelogger> \sh: [19:23:21] <mr_clark> Hi guys. Everytime I start up my laptop with KDE4 on Kubuntu, Adept tells me I need to update python-qt4 and python-qt4-common. I do the update but it comes up again saying it needs an update. Any idea why? This has been going on for over a week.
<smarter> ok, time to update all the packages I maintain to latest version before Feature Freeze :)
<smarter>   libmysqlclient15off: Depends: mysql-common (>= 5.0.67-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<smarter> yay for mysql being b0rken two days before feature freeze :/
<Riddell> so long as it has the features, it doesn't matter if they don't work :)
<smarter> yep, but I can't pbuild my packages
<smarter> anyway, as long as I don't change the deps, it should work
<smarter> Riddell: do you have some times to upload some packages? :)
<Riddell> smarter: can do
<smarter> cool
<smarter> Riddell: please upload https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~smarter/qdevelop/ubuntu
<Riddell> smarter: is there a magic command for doing the get-orig and debuild and stuff?
<smarter> Riddell: debian/rules get-orig-source(or -svn) && bzr builddeb --merge
<smarter> or bzr bd --merge
<smarter> resulting build will be ../build-area
<smarter> if you just want to debuild -S -sa, add --builder='debuild -S -sa'
<Riddell> bzr: ERROR: A Debian packaging error occurred: Could not find upstream tarball at ../tarballs/kde4-style-bespin_0.1~svn080826.orig.tar.gz
<smarter> after the get-orig-thing
<smarter> move the tarball to ../tarballs
<Riddell> ok, think I got it to do something
<smarter> great
<smarter> Riddell: I've updated webkit too: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/webkit-open-source/webkitkde-ubuntu :)
<smarter> and splitted it in 4 binary packages
<smarter> oh, wait for rev9
<smarter> I forgot something
<smarter> should be okay now
<Riddell> smarter: ah, webkitkde
<Riddell> uploaded, thanks smarter
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<smarter> hmm, adept is not the only app that doesn't work with kdesudo, kvpm doesn't start too
<smarter> Riddell: I've modified kvpm to use cdbs' kde4.mk: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvpm/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any idea why kio-bookmarks, plasmoid-lancelot, and plasmoid-toggle-compositing all failed?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: mysql is b0rken, and qt depends on mysql
<JontheEchidna> blah
<JontheEchidna> actually it seems that everything built on i386
 * smarter is 64 bits :)
<JontheEchidna> well this means I can file a new-upstream-release bug for lancelot
<JontheEchidna> yay!
<JontheEchidna> 1.0 just in time for feature freeze
<smarter> JontheEchidna: hmm, actually kio-bookmarks failed for another reason
<smarter> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu12) but it is not going to be installed
<smarter>                 Depends: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<smarter> and it's probably the same for the other one
<mornfall> smarter: Hm, and it still doesn't, even with the fixed desktop files?
<smarter> mornfall: oh, it works now
<smarter> what did you change?
<mornfall> desktop files...
<smarter> yes, but what did you change in the desktop files? :]
<mornfall> smarter: Ask apachelogger I guess, he fixed them, IIRC.
 * smarter grabs the changelog
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds lancelot 1.0
<JontheEchidna> Anybody up for sponsoring bug 261602?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261602 in plasmoid-lancelot "New upstream release (1.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261602
<seele> is there something wrong with openid on the wiki?  it doesnt keep me logged in past the forward page
<JontheEchidna> Yes, all konqueror users get that
<JontheEchidna> :(
<seele> bah, i have to use ugly firefox?
<Riddell> could try arora
<coreymon77> ugly?
<coreymon77> thats what themes are for
<seele> Riddell: i happen to have it installed too.  some developer randomly asked me to look at it a while back.
<seele> JontheEchidna: did you change any plasma desktop defaults since the last meeting?  i think there were a few suggestions we made
<JontheEchidna> seele: Yup. Would you like a screenshot of the default desktop?
<seele> JontheEchidna: maybe put it somewhere so we can look at it during the meeting tomrrow
<JontheEchidna> k, the latest round of changes are only in bzr and still need publishing, etc
<seele> i think one of the things we havent done yet is figure out which plasmoids are on the desktop by default besides the file plasmoid (if there will be anything else)
 * JontheEchidna goes off to grab a screenshot
<coreymon77> hehehehehehehahahahaha
<coreymon77> jailbreaking an itouch is so fun
<coreymon77> particularily the stuff you can do with it afterwards
 * JontheEchidna is back, uploading screenshot
<JontheEchidna> seele: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/intrepiddefault.png
<seele> JontheEchidna: need to add the Show Dashboard widget to the panel
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I forgot we discussed that
<JontheEchidna> any opinion on where it goes?
<seele> hum.. i dont know. i'd say keep all of the utility stuff together, but you've separated the desktop navigator from the device notifier
<JontheEchidna> I could put the device notifier back between the clock and systemtray like it was in 4.0.x
<JontheEchidna> then maybe put show dashboard between the system tray and desktop navigator
<Riddell> out of all the packages I've reviewed today, I wonder if hamster-applet or guake should get the prize for worst name
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> i love my fugitive itouch
<coreymon77> :P
<coreymon77> but those are bad names
<JontheEchidna> Haha @ hamster-applet
<coreymon77> whats hamster-applet do
<waylandbill> as long as it aint the hamster dance.
<smarter> Riddell: fix for bespin and qdevelop FTBFS on their bzr branches
<Riddell> Merging from remembered location bzr+ssh://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu/
<Riddell> Nothing to do.
<smarter> oops, forgot to push change
<smarter> (by the way, you should use pull to get new revs, not merge)
<smarter> Pushed up to revision 20.
<smarter> and someone should figure out why kdelibs5 is uninstallable on every arch but i386 on the buildds
<Riddell> word on the streets is mysql's fault
<smarter> damn
<smarter> I've updated kvpm to use kde4.mk too if you want to take a look: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvpm/ubuntu
 * smarter is off to bed
<smarter> thanks for uploading my packages Riddell ;)
<smarter> and good night all
<smarter> (and there's still no l10n for kde4 :p)
<Riddell> pitti is on holiday so no chance of language packs even if launchpad was doing them
<smarter> doh :/
<smarter> half-translated kde4 is no fun
<neversfelde> I would like to do a bug report for menue editor, can you tell me which package it is associated with?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-27
<jtechidna> Riddell: What do you think of using an icon like this for update-notifier to notify of updates? http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/update-needed.png
<jtechidna> It shows software, "up"grade, and is less scary than the current one. ;-)
<jtechidna> plus oxygen ftw
<jtechidna> You know what would be awesome? A KWin effects bar plasmoid
<jtechidna> It'd be a longish bar with buttons with little icons for various KWin effects
<jtechidna> You could toggle things like the snow effect from it, or bring up the desktop grid
<jtechidna> bring up the present window thingy
<jtechidna> all without memorizing a single keyboard shortcut
<jtechidna> In KDE 4.2 you could even put it in it's own panel on the top screen and set it to autohide
<jtechidna> for easy access
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: The only problem I've run into with the kde3.5.10 backport is FTBFS of kdenetwork on lpia.  It turns out the released version did this too, so it's not a regression.
<ScottK-laptop> I've poked at it a bit and it looks like something in configure is telling it not to build kppp on lpia.
<ScottK-laptop> I diffed the build logs for i386 and lpia and the key bit is http://paste.ubuntu.com/40823/
<ScottK-laptop> I've hunted through and can't find when this would be.
<ScottK-laptop> Any suggestions?
 * Hobbsee eyes #kubuntu
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: seen this ? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Lancelot?content=87914&PHPSESSID=374f0e880347c24e91e960d97ead415b
<Tonio_> Riddell: I _want_ that ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: hmmm? intrepid or hardy with ppa? I have both tested...and everything is fine
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: adept lacks an icon at all so something like that would be good
<waylandbill> I was looking at a bug that references kio-umountwrapper 0.2-0ubuntu6.1. If I attempt to apt-get source for that package I get 0ubuntu6. Does this mean that user's package version is from backports or intrepid or something?
<Riddell> waylandbill: it's in hardy-proposed
<Riddell> make sure you have a deb-src line for that
<waylandbill> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> it's also old, the new one is 6.2
<Riddell> which fixes a (second) bug in the postrm script
<waylandbill> so that bug is outdated as well then?
<Riddell> waylandbill: I don't know unless you tell me the bug
<waylandbill> sorry. bug 261730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261730 in kio-umountwrapper "Error in postrm script (directory delete)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261730
<waylandbill> it's still flagged as new.
<Riddell> waylandbill: yeah, that should be fixed
<Riddell> waylandbill: but while you're looking into it, could you try the test case in bug 186729 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
<smarter> morning
<jpds> morning smarter
<smarter> 'sup jpds
<jpds> smarter: Not much, having on ubuntu-dev-tools.
<jpds> hacking*
<smarter> yeah, I've seen that :)
 * smarter should really look at what this package does :p
<jpds> smarter: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<smarter> I'll take a look
<waylandbill> Riddell: sure. I'll take a look at the test case.
<apachelogger> \sh: maybe it's just adep screwing up, but I think it's more likely that the upgrade fails
<smarter> Riddell: did you upload -0ubuntu2 of qdevelop and bespin to fix ftbfs? :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=849965 did you backport that?
<Riddell> smarter: no, let me do that now
<smarter> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<smarter> you could do kvpm too
 * apachelogger is wondering why all the plasmoids failed
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't we backport it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can do yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I am on it
<apachelogger> and then I need a coffee S:
 * Riddell onto the irn-bru already
 * apachelogger is jealous
<Riddell> smarter: done
<smarter> thanks
<Nightrose> Riddell: Claudia is missing one of the KDE banners in the booth box - since there was a kubuntu banner in there that didn't belong there and Czessi_ took it with him there is only 1 in the booth box now - do you happen to have the other one?
<waylandbill> Riddell: test case for bug 186729 works.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
<Riddell> Nightrose: no, I have two kubuntu posters is all
<Riddell> waylandbill: great, please add a comment on the bug
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok then maybe Bart still has them - I will ask him
<waylandbill> Riddell: already did. Should I modify the status of the other reported bug, so it is no longer new? and if so, to which status?
<Riddell> waylandbill: the other one is fix released
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok Bart had it - all good now :)
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> Nightrose: froscon any good?
<Nightrose> jep :)
<Nightrose> was great
<Nightrose> Czessi_ and nemphis did a great talk
<Nightrose> though the audience could have been bigger...
<apachelogger> at least there was audience :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> indeed
<apachelogger> last year we woudl have only talked to Beineri
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> that reminds me ...
 * apachelogger wanted to talk with him about GTK theming
<waylandbill> what does the 'ppa' in a package name mean?
<Riddell> that's usually put in the version number to indicate it's in a PPA (launchpad personal archive)
<smarter> Riddell: could you do kvpm too please? :}
<Riddell> smarter: url?
<smarter> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvpm/ubuntu
<Riddell> smarter: if you fancy removing that DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR from cdbs that would be welcome
<smarter> why?
<smarter> it's the only way to make debian/install works with "debian/kvpm.desktop /usr/path/"
<Riddell> smarter: remove from cdbs's kde4.mk file
<Riddell> so it's not needed by packages
<Riddell> smarter: kvpm uploaded
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> hmm, there's still DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/tmp in kde4.mk
<smarter> but that's not necessary with debian/compat set to 7
<smarter> because " From debhelper compatibility level 7 on, dh_install will fall back to looking in debian/tmp for files, if it doesn’t find them in the current directory (or whereever you’ve told
<smarter> it to look using --srcdir)."
<Riddell> smarter: keep that, our packages don't use compat 7
<smarter> this one do :p
<Riddell> show off :)
<apachelogger> smarter: we can't backport compat 7 :P
<apachelogger> therefore I seriously dislike it
<smarter> yep, I would not use that for kde modules/extragear
<smarter> apachelogger: but how do you install things from debian/ in debian/install then?
<apachelogger> ../
<apachelogger> or ../../
<apachelogger> or ../../../
<ScottK> apachelogger: I just advocated devfil's gtk-kde4 thing.   Perhaps you'd like to look to see if you'll do the second.
<devfil> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> devfil: No.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Unless you object, I'd like to file a bug asking for 3.5.10 to get copied from hardy-backports to hardy-updates to start gathering user feedback.  (I'm making the assumption we figure a way to solve the one kdeartwork build-dep in Universe problem).
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: no objections, I think it easest just to not move kdeartwork
<ScottK-laptop> OK, but won't that cause problems for upgraders who don't have backports enabled?
<ScottK-laptop> BTW, all packages are built on all archs except hppa less the one lpia problem I mentioned last night.
<\sh> apachelogger: I just upgraded from hardy with ppa to intrepid...and it works..just fglrx screws up, and now the desktop effects are enabled by default in kde4.1 intrepid, and I can't disable them because system settings doesn't show any icons
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: no it won't
<\sh> Riddell: what was the magic to disable the desktop effects for kde4.1 without starting systemsettings?
<Riddell> \sh: sudo apt-get remove compiz-wrapper
<\sh> Riddell: that would remove all of compiz somehow
<ScottK-laptop> OK
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I'm afraid I've never looked at lpia, I only care about i386 and amd64
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<Riddell> \sh: well, yes
<\sh> Riddell: kcmshell4 kwincompositing -> disable
<ScottK-laptop> Try this again on the right channel...
<ScottK-laptop> Filed as Bug 261840.  I'll send mail to kubuntu-devel asking for feedback.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<\sh> Riddell: systemsettings is broken, because it doesn't show any kcmshell4 plugins
<JontheEchidna> bug 260168 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260168 in krusader "Krusader 1.9x broken in Intrepid due to lack of libkonq4-dev" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260168
 * JontheEchidna just uploaded diff.gz and .dsc
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> Riddell: systemssettings-kde4 is still in /usr/lib/kde4/bin ? I thought with defaulting to kde4 in intrepid we move everything back to /usr/
<Riddell> \sh: there shouldn't be any such package
<\sh> Riddell: but there is :)
<\sh> Riddell: the kde-systemsettings looks like kde4
<\sh> aeh kde3
<JontheEchidna> \sh: just regular "systemsettings"
<JontheEchidna> systemsettings-kde4 doesn't exist in Intrepid
<ScottK-laptop> But he upgraded, so we need to make sure to remove it on upgrades I guess.
<\sh> then there is a replace/conflicts bug in the control file of systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> we should look at that
<JontheEchidna> when we package 4.1.1 tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<\sh> well regarding apt-cache show systemsettings it's conflicts/replaces is in place...but during apt-get dist-upgrade it didn't work
<JontheEchidna> I guess we'll need a transitional package?
<\sh> other packages worked
<\sh> oh NO
<\sh> mostly all ppa packages are still in place and not upgrade
<\sh> d
<\sh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40908/
<\sh> that's the list after upgrade
<JontheEchidna> that's like... everything
<JontheEchidna> that has a -kde4 suffix
<\sh> right...all rc are gone, all ii are still in place.
<\sh> installing then manually, the replacement works
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<\sh> hmm..what was the cli magic of mvo for release upgrades?
<JontheEchidna> apt-get moo
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> something like do-release-upgrade -d
<\sh> argll
<\sh> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installs the right things, so replace/conflicts of kubuntu-desktop doesn't work too
<\sh> so I wonder if there is a bug in apt-get to not honour conflicts/replaces
<\sh> yay...
<Riddell> what conflicts?
<\sh> Riddell: ok...here it goes: people without kubuntu-desktop can't upgrade cleanly to intrepid, because there is no kubuntu-desktop ;) if they only installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop ,-)
<\sh> this is what I did :)
<\sh> layer 9 problem yes..but possible
<Riddell> just needs the dist upgrade tool changed to know about that
<Riddell> we can poke mvo when he gets back from holiday
<waylandbill> I was looking at bug 261775. I think I could implement the missing feature in the adept-manager but the copy I got from the bazaar doesn't seem to compile. kubuntu_26_gxx43.diff. My system doesn't have gcc43. That cause I'm not running 8.10? Do I have to be to work on this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261775 in adept "Adept-manager cant copy selected text from description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261775
<\sh> Riddell: k...that sounds like a plan
<JontheEchidna> waylandbill: yes, Intrepid would probably be required. Especially since Intrepid has Adept 3.0 and Hardy has 2.1.something
<Riddell> waylandbill: intrepid has an entirely new version of adept (which isn't in bzr)
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe you can highlight text in app descriptions at all with Adept 3.0
<waylandbill> Ah. guess I won't worry about that then. :)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Being able to select and to copy is equivalent, if we consider the "primary" (ie, middle-mouse-button paste).
<mornfall> Moreover, making the text selectable in adept 3 should be a one-liner.
<mornfall> If people are asking for ctrl+c/v, well, that's a different thing I guess, but shouldn't be hard either. Dunno.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: By the way, packages with huge descriptions like devscripts can't be installed with Adept because if you scroll down, it goes to the top of the next package entry in the list
<waylandbill> don't know if Adept 3 is based in a QLabel as Adept 2 was but if it is, overriding keyPressEvent would be the way to catch ctrl+c, which is probably not news.
<seele> Riddell: do you have a time span for the data in the ubuntu hardware db you formatted for me?
<Riddell> seele: 2006-03-15 is the last one
<seele> the last one or the first one?
<seele> er, latest or earliest
<Riddell> latest
<seele> eek, so the data is 2 years old?
<Riddell> mm, looks lik eit
<seele> hmm.. that's a bummer.
<seele> i guess i could assume that screens have gotten bigger over time, but now i dont have relevant evidence. boo
<smarter> you could ask other distros if they have an up to date hardware db?
<waylandbill> kubuntu 8.04 wasn't an lts release was it?
<JontheEchidna> 8.04 wasn't an LTS
<JontheEchidna> so you are correct
<waylandbill> JontheEchidna: okay. thanks.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Ah. Noting down, it has wrong scrolling style set...
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: scroll is set to per-item instead of per pixel?
<Riddell> mornfall: do you have an opinion on an icon for adept?  JontheEchidna had a suggestion earlier
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/update-needed.png
<JontheEchidna> Well, it was more a suggestion for the icon for the update-notifier systray icon
<JontheEchidna> but I guess adept could use it to
<Riddell> I think they should use the same icon
<smarter> seele: http://smolt.fedoraproject.org/
<smarter> don't seem to display the resolutions :/
<seele> yeah, :(
<seele> smarter: thanks for the thought though :)
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<smarter> maybe the fedora guys have this information?
<mornfall> I guess I don't have an opinion. Although the proposal seems a little crowded to me.
<seele> smarter: yeah, i'm pinging suse guys too to see if they have any data
<smarter> great
<Riddell> seele: the guy to ask with more up to date data in Canonical is cr3
<seele> Riddell: thanks
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: the 22x22 pixel icon of applications-others which I used as a base for the icon is slightly more minimalistic
<JontheEchidna> (See also /usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/categories/applications-other.png)
 * JontheEchidna experiments with the smaller icon
<smarter> apachelogger: their's no kde-nightly for Intrepid?
<Riddell> seele: this could be relevant http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Mine_is_bigger
<JontheEchidna> smarter: it exists, just add the hardy repo. But kde-nightly causes some nasty conflicts with Qt apps at the moment
<seele> Riddell: the problem with his data is it is from the web.  users of large resolutions don't browse full screen
<seele> Riddell: cr3 just pinged me back
<smarter> JontheEchidna: what sort of conflicts?
<JontheEchidna> Qt apps not starting, complaining about incompatible versions of QT
<smarter> 'kay
<smarter> thanks
<waylandbill> not only do many not browse full screen, if they have multiple monitors, they may not use a large portion of the desktop.
<waylandbill> I found this helpful: http://webdesign.about.com/od/webdesignbasics/a/aa041607.htm
<seele> yes, but the question is how much of the ubuntu population have high vs. low resolutions
<seele> people dont browse the web at full screen in high resolutions because it makes text hard to read and seems to waste space because many websites are using fixed width designs
<seele> however, users still run non-browser desktop software at full screen to take advantage of workspace real estate
<\sh> apachelogger: building quassel 0.3.0 for intrepid
<apachelogger> \sh: don't forget to push the updates to bzr :P
<apachelogger> \sh, JontheEchidna: can someone please give an appropriate report I can fix
 * apachelogger ain't a data aggregator :P
<apachelogger> smarter: one of the project neon policies is to only build against current stable to keep maintenance overhead at a reasonable amount
<smarter> ok
 * apachelogger is wondering whether to apply for motu-release
<ScottK-laptop> We've already got one KDE person on it (me), so from that perspective, I don't think it's needed.
<apachelogger> the more the better ;-)
<Riddell> yep :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess motu-release activity would be supportive for a core dev application?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, but I'd say you have enough for that already
<apachelogger> hm, then I probably should apply for that :)
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: do you watch the KDE bug reports?
<apachelogger> there are 2 or 3 about possible .10 regressions
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Not generally, no.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I would appreciate pointers.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: bug 261853 and bug 261694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261853 in kdebase "After upgrade to kde-3.5.10: Button to access hidden icons of system tray is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261694 in kdebase "kicker crashes after upgrading to KDE 3.5.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261694
<apachelogger> apparently the latter is only related to the universe kicker-compiz taskbar thingy
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ark in 4.2 can do batch stuff again
<apachelogger> i.e. we should backport and get servicesmenus
<JontheEchidna> yay!
<JontheEchidna> do we has FFE for 4.1.1?
<JontheEchidna> or will we need one?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Looks like maybe the compiz thingy needs rebuilt.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: yes, sounds resonable, but kicker isn't too reasonable most of the time :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we don't have one yet, we will need one though
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you ask nicely, I shall grant one :)
<Riddell> perks of being on the release team
<apachelogger> :D
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pwetty pwease?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should just get a standing exception
<apachelogger> for .2 as well
<JontheEchidna> yeah, filing bugs for every module doesn't sound fun
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you plan to do the same top organising job for 4.1.1 as you did for 4.1.0?
<apachelogger> Riddell: of course, everything is already prepared :)
<Riddell> goodness
<JontheEchidna> We're just waiting for tarbals
<Riddell> I'm away on Monday and probably busy on Tuesday (moving house)
<JontheEchidna> good luck
<apachelogger> we should get the FFE before monday... I guess ScottK or nixternal or Hobbsee can start uploading on tuesday evening
 * apachelogger opens korganizer
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Please let me know if you see any other bugs that look like 3.5.10 regressions.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: of course
<apachelogger> \sh: what's the status of quassel 0.3.0?
<\sh> apachelogger: released..working on the package
<\sh> apachelogger: ftbfs with Cannot find libdbus-1 in your system to resolve symbol 'dbus_signature_validate_single'.
<apachelogger> \sh: it will only build on i386
<apachelogger> there is some major breakage which prevents building on anything else
<\sh> apachelogger: WTF?
<\sh> argl
<\sh> rebuilding with i386
<apachelogger> well, they killed intrepid... again ;-)
<apachelogger> today is meeting
<apachelogger> or rather, tomorrow
<\sh> apachelogger: what was killed? did I miss a toolchain upload?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<jjesse> we have a kubuntu meeting today?
<Jucato> 23+8...
<Jucato> wow @ 07:00 my time?
<apachelogger> 1am cest :P
<apachelogger> who came up with that time anyway :P
<Jucato> I definitely had no hand in it :)
<vorian> yo!
<Jucato> and neither does Hobbsee I would presume :)
 * vorian stumbles in from endless work afk
<\sh> apachelogger: dann ist i386 auch im eimer
<\sh> apachelogger: i386 doesn't build either
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> all of intrepid dead
<apachelogger> that means we can violate FF for the next 2 days :P
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: No one in #ubuntu-devel seems to know this.
<\sh> apachelogger: hmm...libdbus-1-dev helped somehow ,-)
<\sh> apachelogger: it builds now as it seems..so something is missing in libqt4-dev ??
<\sh> hopefully libqt4-dev is depending on libqt4-dbus-dev or whatever, and this should depend on libdbus-1-dev
<\sh> apachelogger: sput and egs and I were discussing this release yesterday...and I told them we have freeze on 28th...so they decided they releases 0.3.0 and will come back to us with some backported patches
<\sh> apachelogger: but are not introducing new features...
<\sh> apachelogger: i386 build...now for amd64 with the new b-d
<apachelogger> \sh, ScottK-laptop: maybe something in qt4 depds changed
<apachelogger> all new plasmoids also failed for yet-to-discover reasons
<\sh> apachelogger: libdbus-1-dev is missing in libqt4-dev
<\sh> somehow it didn't get pulled in by anything anymore
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> can someone find out how that happaned? and fix it of course.
 * apachelogger needs to update the KDE 4.1.1 changelog
<\sh> shouldn't libqt4-dbus depend on something like libdbus-1-3?
<Riddell> libqt4-dbus has its own dbus implementation
<\sh> Riddell: well, then I don't understand the ftbfs..
<\sh> Riddell: libqt4-dev should give me some dbus magic then, and qt4 apps who are using dbus shouldn't fail, right?
<\sh> ok
<\sh> I just talked to sput about this
<\sh> he told me, that they are using the qt4 dbus implementation...but this is more then strange
<Riddell> qt does use something from libdbus so qt's -dev should depend on libdbus's -dev
<Riddell> but I'm not clear on what that something is
<\sh> Riddell: libdbus-1-dev that's the only thing we have left ,-)
<\sh> and that's what helped me now to resolve the ftbfs
<\sh> Riddell: I#ll add it to the deps and push a debdiff to you
<apachelogger> \sh: I don't think that is an appropriate fix
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~ }$ apt-cache rdepends libdbus-1-dev | grep kde
<apachelogger>   kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger>   kdebase-workspace-dev
<apachelogger> they probably depend on it for the very reason that libqt4-dev doesn't
<\sh> apachelogger: but it could be also the reason, that they do use a very own dbus interface, instead of qt4-dbus
<\sh> apachelogger: anyways...if qt4 depends on something from dbus, it should also depend inside the -dev packages...because you need it anyways...
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~ }$ apt-cache show libqt4-dbus  | grep Depends
<apachelogger> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-xml (= 4.4.1-0ubuntu2), libqtcore4 (= 4.4.1-0ubuntu2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<\sh> apachelogger: yes...that's my concern...something is wrong
<apachelogger> stupid shlibs :P
<\sh> apachelogger: if there is the need of a link to libdbus-1 (which is the complain) then it should depend on it
<\sh> or it's a bug in some place of the dpkg build tools
<apachelogger> \sh: well, maybe quassel just accessed a non-qt-dbus include?
<\sh> nope...
<\sh> no include is causing this...it's the linker
<apachelogger> well
<\sh> and it doesn't find the libdbus-1 lib
<\sh> apachelogger: I trust sput :)
<apachelogger> check the source
<apachelogger> the cmake linker would link recursive and I doubt that quassel is the only qt app using qtdbus
<apachelogger> so that issue would appear for others as well
<\sh> yes
<apachelogger> my guess is that quassel is missing an include or target or both in a cmakelists.txt
<apachelogger> which is either on qtdbus or they access non-qtdbus stuff and are missing the includes/targets for that
 * apachelogger goes dinnering
<\sh> set(QT_USE_QTDBUS 1)
<\sh> that's the only dbus section for quassel..in client
<\sh> and then in cmake/modules/FindQt4.cmake
<\sh> no mentioning of libdbus-1.* something
<\sh> so it's missing really from somewhere essential
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: Did you upload the gtk-kde4 thing?
<vorian> ScottK-laptop: yes
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: Please archive it on REVU too.
<vorian> yessir
<vorian> done
<\sh> apachelogger: I'll test something...yakuake is also a rdepends of libqt4-dbus
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> it's coming from kdelibs5-dev
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: You should also send the changes message to MOTU ML.
<vorian> writing that up now :)
<\sh> yay...could it be that we don't have any qt only app with dbus stuff?
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: Great.
<\sh> apachelogger: think about the add  of libdbus-1-dev to libqt4-dev...I'll think I have to rush home now
<seele> Riddell: does your new housing situation mean we'll see less of you in general? ;)
<Riddell> seele: I doubt it, plus the internet is three times as fast so I should be super productive
<seele> you doubt it!  at least it's the man saying that
 * Riddell suspects there's a subtle entenre here that he's too innocent to see
<ScottK-laptop> I don't think there's anything at all subtle going on.
 * seele is too polite to turn the normally PG channel up a notch
<Riddell> seele: oh go on, dare ye
<seele> nooo.. don't turn me in the the bad guy, i was just trying to make fun!
<seele> it's the middle of the day, the children are still awake!
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> \sh: dood, did you see that: NOTICE: 'quassel' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system at:
<apachelogger> lp:~ubuntu-dev/quassel/ubuntu
<apachelogger> suse's libqt4 depends on libdbus-1.so.3
<apachelogger> interesting enough that that our's doesn't
<JontheEchidna> The interesting part is, how did it work without breaking until now?
<JontheEchidna> and why does it still work in i386?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO the quassel issue and the plasmoid issue aren't related
<apachelogger> and I don't have any affected architecutre, so I can't trace the plasmoid one down
<smarter> damn, my 800 KB/s connection is slow today
<blizzz> is todays meeting  in this channel or over there in #ubuntu-meeting?
<seele> blizzz: #ubuntu-meeting afaik
<blizzz> seele: ty. i am wondering, because both channels are named on the meeting's page
<seele> oh
<seele> maybe it is in here
<blizzz> *gg*
<blizzz> i'll watch both chans
<JontheEchidna> it'll probably be announced here when it's about to start and where
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> someone please fix the wiki page
<apachelogger> we had to do the last meeting here because -meeting was already in use
<yuriy> hmm is apport-qt qt3?
<JontheEchidna> pyqt4 apps run as root seem to use the kde3 widget theme
<JontheEchidna> see also: jockey or software-properties-kde before they had pykde ports
 * JontheEchidna wretches
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> the default Qt theme is plastique
<apachelogger> which is essentially a port of plastik :P
<JontheEchidna> oh,
 * JontheEchidna wretches at that
<JontheEchidna> the color scheme was the real killer
<yuriy> can that be changed to oxygen?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: it does follow the color scheme here, but uses plastique widgets
<apachelogger> yuriy: probably
<apachelogger> mornfall: poke
<apachelogger> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'adept::LockingFailureException'
<apachelogger>   what():  Resource temporarily unavailable. Context:
<apachelogger>     Unable to lock administrative directory /var/lib/dpkg/
<apachelogger> mornfall: adept failing silently when it can't lock is super duper uber evil
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: in alpha5 it didn't do that
<JontheEchidna> zomg regression
<mornfall> Oh, cool.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Yeah, noone ever tests things like these, do they? ... I only can check so many things myself...
<mornfall> This is a second one (updater not doing anything being the other).
<apachelogger> mornfall: you might want to compile a list of test scenarios to be tested in the ubuwiki
 * apachelogger thinks it makes sense to do them for every kubuntu release anyway
<apachelogger> package manager gui is too much of an import app to allow any kind of regression
<mornfall> Well, I actually know where the problem is.
<mornfall> Anyone else with Adept bugs?
<mornfall> I have fixed 2 regressions and one bug since beta1.
<ScottK-laptop> mornfall: You know what mine is (unsigned repos).
 * jtechidna tries to remember if there was anything else
<jtechidna> oh, updates don't get marked for upgrade unless you fetch the lists from adept updater
<mornfall> jtechidna: Yes, that's the other regression.
<jtechidna> ah, cool :)
<mornfall> ScottK-laptop: Okey, you win... I'm adding that to beta2 todo, although it should properly be excluded as it wasn't really planned for 3.0. But it seems easy enough.
<ScottK> mornfall: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: why exactly are the .jar files in soprano conflicting with dfsg?
<jtechidna> didn't java used to be closed-source?
<jtechidna> until like very recently?
<apachelogger> that doesn't matter
<apachelogger> .jar is only zip
<jtechidna> a debian maintainer's mother was killed by a falling jar?
<apachelogger> well, we don't use the sesame backend right now so it doesn't matter
<apachelogger> but I don't understand why they are to be removed
<jtechidna> oh, they probably don't include the source in the tarball for the .jars
<jtechidna> or that's what a quick google/looking over a debbug report suggests
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> the .jars are essentially just .zips
<apachelogger> you can unzip them and get a load of text files with class definitions
 * jtechidna shrugs
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's no source included
<apachelogger> Riddell: the jars include the source?
<apachelogger> Riddell: by that definiton the in-tarball cdbs stuff would be conflicting with dfsg as well, wouldn't it?
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope, definately no source (in openrdf-sesame-2.1.3-onejar.jar)
<apachelogger> hm, ok
<apachelogger> we probably should talk to master trueg about that
<jtechidna> he has mastered semantic shapeshifting
 * jtechidna thinks that sounds like an awesome superpower
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have, he doesn't seem overly bothered
<apachelogger> oh
<Riddell> apachelogger: it just needs somewhere reliable to host the .jar files, preferably their upstream projects but ktown would do
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://soprano.sourceforge.net/node/26
<Riddell> it also needs them packaged as .debs from source, I believe at least one of them already is
<apachelogger> maybe we should get a amndriva guy to do it ^^
<apachelogger> *mandriva
<Riddell> helio seems to think that link it sufficient
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> which it isn't, very slippery slope to start with pointers to souce
<Riddell> it's pretty bad manners of them to add a major dependency like java to kde without asking anyone
<Riddell> once they're removed I'm going to ament the KDE licencing policy to make it clear that source is required in the same place
<Riddell> looks like the slf4j ones are already packaged, but an older version
<Riddell> the other one has a jar available from its sourceforge site
<Riddell> hmm, packaging looks complex
<Riddell> and the .tar.gz just contains a bunch of .jars
<Riddell> no source in site
<yuriy> mornfall: dunno if it's a bug in the kubuntu packaging, but there are no icons for the adept items in kickoff
<Riddell> yuriy: there isn't an icon (yet)
<yuriy> ah. is somebody working on one? kwwii?
<jtechidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/update-needed.png
<yuriy> oh, nice
<mhb> I disagree, as always :-)
<yuriy> I don't really understand why there is a CD there
<yuriy> hey mhb!
<yuriy> long time no see
<jtechidna> yuriy: CD's are software-y
<mhb> the icon is too crowded with stuff, and not really intuitive enough for me
<seele> yay mhb!
 * seele hugs mhb 
<mhb> hi folks
<seele> jtechidna: the arrow should be pointing down
<jtechidna> for software *up*grades?
<seele> arrows pointing up imply upload, arrows pointing down imply download
<ScottK-laptop> Heya mhb.  How're you doing?
<jtechidna> ah
<seele> you download updates
<jtechidna> right
<mhb> ScottK-laptop: really busy with some school stuff, so not very well
<jtechidna> Hmm, maybe I should see if there's something like a simple CD to base the icon off or something
<ScottK-laptop> mhb: I understand busy.  Glad to see you stop in when you can.
<mhb> I wouldn't even put a CD on it
<mhb> it should just say "your computer needs updates", that's all
<seele> jtechidna: no one likes the old icon?
<mhb> CD does not really invoke software update for me
<jtechidna> seele: I've had 2 people say it looks crowded
<jtechidna> The question is, how do you say "software upgrade needed" with an icon....
<mhb> jtechidna: I always thought perhaps reusing the concept of "refresh, reload" from the browser icon may work
<yuriy> there is an icon in oxygen for packages, right?
<yuriy> I think it's that kde box though
<mhb> I wouldn't even use a package in that, as "package" is describing the implementation, not the action
<mhb> what if we use application "envelopes" in the future? or bottles, like wine does :o)
<jtechidna> why do we still use floppy disks for save icons?
<jtechidna> :P
<mhb> jtechidna: sorry if I'm a bother
 * apachelogger takes a look at his wrist watch
<mhb> jtechidna: I even tried to do this icon myself
<jtechidna> heh
<jtechidna> don't worry about it
<mhb> back in the day when I was active and all was well
<apachelogger> 17 minutes to go
<mhb> jtechidna: http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=update3sk1.png or http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=updatetd0.png
<mhb> jtechidna: but I gave up, I'm no artist
<mhb> oh, KDE3, how I miss thee
<apachelogger> mhb: do you have an icon for adept itself, yet?
<apachelogger> actually... I think we should use the KDE icon for update stuff
<apachelogger> system-software-update
<apachelogger> e.g. /usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/apps/system-software-update.png
<mhb> do you have a link for those not so fortunate?
<mhb> hmm, any webby link? :o)
<apachelogger> meh
<jtechidna> oh hey, there is an icon for that
<jtechidna> it even has mhb's reload-y icon idea
<apachelogger> mhb: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/pics/oxygen/32x32/apps/system-software-update.png?view=markup
<mhb> does it
<mhb> apachelogger: thank you
 * apachelogger looks at the small version
<jtechidna> we should use that
<yuriy> seele: I'm going to have to disagree about the up arrow, it should go up. the primary action is that you're *up*grading. the fact that it's done by downloading packages is not very important, and a down arrow will look like downgrading
<mhb> looks acceptable at this size
<apachelogger> hm, 16x16 isn't too awesome
<mhb> no
<apachelogger> but usable for now
<yuriy> apachelogger: that icon is..wierd
<mhb> well, it's unrecognizable
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am a fan of simple tray icons
<mhb> yes, me too
<seele> yuriy: i don't think that's how the arrow will be interpreted.  at the very least it shouldnt be green because that is the color we use for file transfers
<mhb> probbly because I like a lot of Mac ideas :o)
<apachelogger> how is the mac approach to a bouncy update icon?
<mhb> they the
<mhb> they have used the refresh arrows too
<mhb> they've got a globe (representing the web I guess) inside the eye of the refresh icon
<apachelogger> suse has a similar one
<yuriy> I think the updater icon should have the kubuntu logo and an up arrow, but that's not so good for adept in general
<apachelogger> like the 2nd one you pasted with the suse icon in teh middle
<mhb> http://slaptijack.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/software_update_2.png
<apachelogger> and color changing according to starte
<apachelogger> *state
<yuriy> I don't understand the whole spinning arrows thing for software updates
<apachelogger> like green is all good, yellow is no network connection and red is update your system
<jtechidna> isn't red a bit drastic?
<mhb> yuriy: it means refreshing the system
<mhb> I get that
<apachelogger> jtechidna: maybe it wasn't really
<apachelogger> red
<yuriy> mhb: wth does that mean?
 * apachelogger did remove that thingy before it became red :P
<apachelogger> or whatever color it would have choosen
<mhb> yuriy: updates?
<yuriy> how does updates == refreshing the system?
<mhb> you see the word update and think about the word up
<mhb> but in fact, it's just applicable for English
<mhb> the arrow circle is a sible of renewing, recyclation, which I think updates are also a part of
 * yuriy tries to think of the/a russian word for update
<apachelogger> Riddell: where are we meeting today?
<atomic> packagekit update icons -> http://packagekit.org/pk-faq.html#tray-icons
<Riddell> apachelogger: a good question
<yuriy> atomic: opposite arrows for high and low priority? wtf?
<apachelogger> atomic: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<yuriy> but if arrows don't work.. a kubuntu logo and an exclamation symbol
 * apachelogger shouldn't have promised to scream when he sees tango icons -.-
<atomic> synaptic -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=update-notification.png
<mhb> those are so bad :-)
<apachelogger> atomic: are those tango as well?
<mhb> the colours hint at prioriites, but the arrows don't at all
<atomic> in the tango style
<atomic> i don't think they're official tango however
 * apachelogger doesn't click the link then
<jtechidna> apachelogger: yeah, you'd puke
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-28
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> atomic: almost nothing is
<mhb> also I would associate the "security update" icon with a message like "your computer just exploded"... so aggresive
<apachelogger> oxygen is like 5x tango
<apachelogger> sizewise
<atomic> i'm not saying you should consider using them, only brainstorming :D
<apachelogger> mhb: well, for certain security udates that even applies
<mhb> right, and we're not saying you're bad, just the icons :P
<jtechidna> :P
<apachelogger> like that ssh randomization issue :D
<yuriy> mhb: not surprisingly, they look like the apport systray icon
<atomic> well i am bad, but that's beside the point :P
<yuriy> meeting time
<Riddell> wait 10 minutes or move to here?
<yuriy> ..or not
<jtechidna> meeting time? On my internets?
<jtechidna> or not?
<Riddell> let's do it here
<seele> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> pong
<Nightrose> thx seele :)
<Riddell> good evening friends, meeting agenda is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<seele> :)
 * apachelogger puts on the meeting hat
<Riddell> I see we have a couple of memberships
 * seele takes off the beer gnome
<Riddell> blizzz about?
<blizzz> here :)
<Riddell> blizzz: time for a quick grilling. who are you and why do you want to be a kubuntu member?
<blizzz> My name is Arthur Schiwon, i am a 23 year old student from Heidenheim/Germany. I started using Kubuntu 3 years ago and became member of kubuntu-de.org in 2006. This month i was appointed  community carer and am treasurer since several months. Beyond this, my regular tasks are editorial things and support, some promoting as well.
<blizzz> I want to become a member, because to work in and with the community makes a lot of fun, further all the things around kubuntu and linux are highly interesting not only due to my hobby but also with my job-to-come when my study is finished.
<blizzz> Also, i want to give something back, since I was helped to get over the first big obstacle when i started using linux without any knowledge (but windows). And the community touched my rl even deeper since i found my gf in there as well as friends.
<Riddell> aww :)
<apachelogger> eww!
<apachelogger> I protest
<apachelogger> he prepared
<blizzz> i did some preperation :D
<jtechidna> lol
<apachelogger> grilling ain't no fun
<seele> aww, open source fairy tales
<neversfelde> best instructed
<Riddell> blizzz: what does a community carer do?
<seele> how long until she gave you root?
<blizzz> Riddell: i am a contact person for people who want to help or join as well as for problem in between our community
<blizzz> some kind of advisor and consultant so to say
 * yuriy wonders what seele is getting at
<jtechidna> yuriy: P.G. joke, methinks
<yuriy> ooh you're my graduation year, except older
 * seele puts the beer gnome back on
<apachelogger> blizzz: you mention on your wiki page that you want to become motu - did you do any packaging yet?
<Riddell> blizzz: how does the treasuring work?  where is the money kept?
<blizzz> actually i did not right now, but i have this goal in mind
<blizzz> Riddell: neversfelde and me have an account at a local bank.
 * apachelogger diggs in his logs
<blizzz> we report the movements and display at on our website and wiki
<seele> blizzz: what do you use the money for?
<apachelogger> seele: beer hopefully ;-)
<yuriy> "Making first steps in KDE programming with python" <- blizzz: have you done anything so far?
<neversfelde> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/spenden
<devfil> apachelogger: lol
<blizzz> currently only for our materials for boothes (linuxtag and likes)
<Riddell> blizzz: how did FrOSCon go?
<apachelogger> blizzz: do you think it is important for kubuntu to support kubuntu focused LoCos better? or is it just as well to have them as part of an ubuntu LoCo?
<blizzz> yuriy: yes, see http://www.arthur-schiwon.de/scoreboard for screenshots
<apachelogger> there is a typo in that url :P
<blizzz> Riddell: very well, there were more than 1200 visitors and we had a lot of interesting people visiting the booth and we gave out a lot of cds
<blizzz> apachelogger: yes, the c is a k
<blizzz> ;)
<Riddell> anyone able to advocate blizzz?  Nightrose?
<neversfelde> me
<neversfelde> blizzz is our alrounder, he is doing support, marketing, managing the german community and further on, he is promoting kubuntu e.g. on Linux Tag and FrOSCon. blizzz is active every day for years now, and we do not want to miss his work in the german speaking community.
<Nightrose> having met and worked with blizzz I give him a solid +1
<apachelogger> blizzz is a really cool guy
<apachelogger> but I think he needs to sponsor more beer for poor motus :P
<Nightrose> hehe definitely
<blizzz> well, why haven't you been at froscon? there has been lots of beer... ;)
<seele> +1 it's good to have active community members, especially at conferences
<Riddell> +1 from me, seems like some great work going on
<Riddell> yuriy?
<Riddell> yuriy is asleep, but that's enough votes, welcome to membership blizzz
<yuriy> +1 from me, support and everything is great, and getting involved in development too
<yuriy> sorry Riddell
<blizzz> cool, thank you all :)
<seele> lol Riddell is in a hurry tonight
 * jtechidna cheers
<yuriy> congratulations blizzz
<apachelogger> blizzz: congratulations
<seele> welcome blizzz
<Czessi> congrats blizzz
<Riddell> nemphis: about?
<Nightrose> welcome blizzz :)
<neversfelde> Glückwunsch blizzz
<nemphis> hi i'm Thomas David aka nemphis. i'm active in the german kubuntu community since 2006.
<blizzz> *shakes hands* ;)
<nemphis> i'm in the kubuntu-de.org community council and put a lot of efforts into building our community. beside that i'm maintaining the kubuntu-de.org wiki, the webteam and writing news. i also promoted kubuntu and the community on the froscon 2008 at the booth and with a talk at the kde devroom.
<nemphis> i want to become a member of kubuntu, because this community and the distribution is just amazing and it makes a lot of fun to work together with the other. like blizz i want to give something back to kubuntu and push it forward to make it rock.
<Riddell> nemphis: what does the kubuntu-de.org community council do?  and who else is on it?
<Nightrose> nemphis: any intention to give more talks in the future?
<nemphis> Nightrose: yes of course :)
<apachelogger> ah right, I didn't get an answer...
<apachelogger> nemphis: do you think it is important for kubuntu to support kubuntu focused LoCos better? or is it just as well to have them as part of an ubuntu LoCo?
<seele> nemphis: what is the one thing you would like to improve in kubuntu above all else
<nemphis> in the council currently are: Czessi, txwikinger, PTS, neversfelde and me
<nemphis> were trying to coordinate the helpers
<nemphis> and we are the contact to the ubuntu community
<nemphis> seele: i want to see a better integration of the cool features in the kde desktop.
<nemphis> the ubuntu desktop seems to have some features earlier.
<Riddell> any testimonials from anyone?
<neversfelde> nemphis is our webteam, he looks after the german speaking, forum and wiki with less help since we moved to our own server. Without him, we had to close the forum years ago. Alongside, he writes news and is always ready to be the editor for other authors. Support is matter of course.
<blizzz> nemphis is a very cool person and one of our tech guys. He makes our services (like wiki and forum) go round. As one of our kubuntu-de.org CC members he has a high reputation and is a vital and important part of our community. If i am worth becoming member, he is even more.
<Nightrose> he did good work at the booth at froscon and gave a talk with Czessi that was well received
<nemphis> apachelogger: i think kubuntu focused locos are important to give the users better support and promote kubuntu
<Nightrose> +1 from me
<Nightrose> (hoping he will give more talks in the future)
<seele> +1 for webadmins.  can't live without them!
<Riddell> +1 here too
<yuriy> +1 for keeping a core part of the community up and running and other contributions
<Riddell> great, welcome in nemphis
<nemphis> Yay \o/
<nemphis> thank you all!
 * claydoh gives late +1's all around
<jtechidna> welcome nemphis
<apachelogger> welcome nemphis
<Nightrose> welcome nemphis :)
<blizzz> congrats nemphis :)
<yuriy> welcome nemphis
<seele> grats nemphis
 * claydoh apologizes for the tardiness
<neversfelde> congrats nemphis
<Riddell> onto the agenda
<Czessi> congrats nemphis
<Riddell> What needs done before Feature Freeze?
<jtechidna> EVERYTHING
<claydoh> welcome nemphis blizzz
<jtechidna> actually, pretty much everything I set out to do has been done
<apachelogger> jtechidna: EVERYTHING is no answer!
<jtechidna> :P
<Riddell> I've got dist upgrade mostly working, will upload tomorrow morning
<jtechidna> coolness
<yuriy> userconfig... jtechidna?
<seele> what's the status on adept 3?  it looks like there is still functionality missing
<jtechidna> Oh right, userconfig...
<apachelogger> mornfall: ^
<yuriy> seele: what in particular?
<Riddell> I'd like to patch it to launch software-properties
<seele> yuriy: let me switch over to intrepid but whatever updates as of today were missing stuff.. brb
<jtechidna> I don't know if userconfig can be finished in time...
<apachelogger> Riddell: is software-properties actually ported to Qt 4?
<yuriy> Riddell: would be really nice if libpythonize worked and we could integrate software-properties right in
<Riddell> apachelogger: was never anything else
<apachelogger> ah, cool
<apachelogger> jtechidna: maybe cut some features for now
<yuriy> jtechidna: can you send me an email of what still needed to get done? I think you pointed out some things earlier, but I don't remember
<seele> yuriy: editing sources, and the category navigation to find packages is really confusing
<yuriy> seele: the tags?
<seele> yeah
<devfil> Riddell: have you seen http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12574/ ?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: we need something to replace kuser
<apachelogger> that said, kuser needs to be removed
<jtechidna> ok, so userconfig
<apachelogger> it is dangerous
<yuriy> Riddell: I think userconfig can get done in the next couple weeks, but not before FF
<jtechidna> it's mostly worky
<Riddell> devfil: that's not really possible
<jtechidna> I spent last weekend transitioning it over to .ui files
<devfil> Riddell: I know, as we use .kde instead of .kde4
<jtechidna> but I still need to make/intregrate the ui files for modifying/adding groups
<seele> devfil: 4.2 doesnt come out until january 2009
<jtechidna> and delete users and delete groups dialogs
<seele> 3.5.10 will be available via backports, no?
<seele> jtechidna: use a .ui file please!
<devfil> seele: 3.5.10 is already in intrepid
<yuriy> seele: via updates even for hardy. ScottK-laptop is trying to get it in
<jtechidna> If we had a week or two more we could probably get userconfig in a usable state
<apachelogger> devfil: backports
<apachelogger> there is no 3.5 in intrepid
<yuriy> jtechidna: so we'll probably just need to write up an FFe at that point
<apachelogger> well, excet for kdelibs and some selected base distributions
<Riddell> yuriy, jtechidna: ask for a FF exception when it's ready then, just make sure it gets lots of testing first
<Riddell> lots of bugs to fix, network manager seems to be being trickt
<yuriy> kdebuetooth4 "WIP" done?
<Riddell> and being able to install qt would be nice
<Riddell> yuriy: it's packaged and in
<jtechidna> Jockey is done, but not integrated with systemsettings like todo says
<yuriy> command line installer?
<seele> did anyone work on the system settings menu?
<Riddell> yuriy: install-package is in
<Riddell> seele: nope
<yuriy> ubiquity?
 * yuriy is just going down the list
<Riddell> yuriy: apachelogger did some fixes, but I don't think it's pykde yet
<apachelogger> no, just fixed the icons
<jtechidna> which is a shame because it runs as root and will use plastique
<Nightrose> Riddell: do you want me to close that brainstorm idea?
<Nightrose> I can do it if wanted
<Riddell> Nightrose: sure, with a polite explanation
<Nightrose> ok
<yuriy> jtechidna, Riddell: maybe we can change default qt style to oxygen?
<Nightrose> will do after the meeting
 * jtechidna doesn't know how to change that
<Riddell> yuriy: yes that would make sense so long as it didn't break qt apps running under gnome where oxygen isn't installed
<Riddell> jtechidna: it's fiddly
<Riddell> shall we include kgrubeditor?
<claydoh> how solid is it?
<Riddell> I'm all for it since using the live CD as a rescue disk is still an important use case in my opinion
<seele> it hasn't been widely tested
<claydoh> will new users muck things up if they make an error?
<jtechidna> I used it to install some bootgraphics
<seele> if we can get people to test it, konstantinos is very active and will fix anything that comes up
<claydoh> ./me hasn't tried it
<jtechidna> seemed to work without frying grub
 * apachelogger thinks we should get it in
<apachelogger> get some testing
<devfil> Riddell: it seems to be really good
<seele> +1 for going in, but it really needs some QA
<apachelogger> I only noticed one issue which was kgrubeditor dying when kubuntu-grub-splash* is installed
<Riddell> ok, let's get it in toot sweet and ask for testing
<claydoh> +1 then
<ScottK> Would someone who's good with backtraces please look at Bug 261694 and give me suggestions.  I think there are two good ones in there now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261694 in kicker-taskbar-compiz "kicker crashes after upgrading to KDE 3.5.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261694
<Riddell> ahem, meeting :)
<Riddell> Change icon/label default in some applications to [icon] Label?
<Riddell> seele?
<seele> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDefaults?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=icon%2Blabel_layout_samples_1024x768.pdf
<seele> the doc has screenshots of default size with current default and then icon + label
<seele> i think there were two apps that didn't fit all in, one was ktorrent, and the other was an app of no consequence
<seele> all the apps show default icons at 1024x768 though, there is only hidden icons when they are not full size in some apps
<seele> this was a suggestion made by nuno in oxygen, he thinks [icon] Label looks better, and i agree
<yuriy> I think icons only in konqueror and any app where the toolbar is pretty much full, and text below icons where the toolbar is more sparse
<yuriy> like dolphin and okular
<seele> an option would be for very full apps to do icons only.  right now we have apps with icons only, icons + label, and icons / label
<seele> so this would provide some consistency
<atomic> ktorrent's toolbar needs a sane set of default icons anyhow, it still looks rough compared to other kde 4.x-ified apps
<seele> there is a bug in konqueror that resizes the location bar if you set the icon + label, but it is fixed in trunk
<echidnaman> bleh, internets died
<Riddell> seele: is there a rationale other than it looks better? (or even a rationale why it would look better?)
<seele> Riddell: in some applications you gain ~10 pixels in vertical space
<seele> which is good for people on laptops running wide-screen laptops because the average res is 1280x768
<seele> 10px could give you an extra line of text
<seele> i think it is also easier to read the labels
<claydoh> I could go with  either, myself, I use 1024x768
<seele> they are more consistently spaced, where icons / labels give you varying space between the labels
<claydoh> but I agree on it being easier to read
<apachelogger> certainly looks easier on the eye
<seele> nuno is going to push it to happen upstream, so it's likely it will happen anyway
<seele> it's just if we want to do it before 4.2 comes out or not
<yuriy> I think text below looks better and is easier to read. somehow makes the text feel more associated with the icon
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I must say for a chinese text below probably looks better
<Riddell> apachelogger: why are you using chinese?
 * apachelogger is all crazy about asian languages these days
<seele> oh, speaking of translations, nuno tested spanish and german and said most everything fit as well (forgot to check it myself though)
<apachelogger> anyway, I have the theory that text next to the icon looks good for people who are used to read that way
<seele> spanish and german tend to be about 30% longer.  most of the apps fit in <1024 fine, so at full screen german and spanish will still fit
<apachelogger> to-down readers will find it less awesome though
<Riddell> I suspect umbrello won't fit, but it doesn't with text under anyway
<apachelogger> seele: french should be considered there as well
<seele> apachelogger: unless french is longer than spanish or german, it doesnt matter because it will fit
<seele> afaik spanish and german are the longer of western languages
<apachelogger> french tends to be longer sometimes
<atomic> tried finnish?
<claydoh> kmail is crowded if there are spam filter icons from the spam wizard
<apachelogger> finnish is also a killer sometimes
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> if we want to do that
<apachelogger> we should do it very very soon and get tons of feedback
<Riddell> I agree
<Riddell> let's turn it on for the next alpha and see if people prefer it
<JontheEchidna> I'd probably go back to text under icons, but it's not that big of a deal for me
<apachelogger> ACK
<JontheEchidna> can I switch the topic back to the todo list quickly?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> The kcm randr item
<JontheEchidna> "make sure it works"
<JontheEchidna> what exactly does that mean?
<JontheEchidna> I know in 4.0.x it crashed kwin every time you tried to use it
<JontheEchidna> and it tried to change the screen resolution too
<JontheEchidna> but in 4.1 it doesn't do any of that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sounds like it works then :)
<JontheEchidna> there are a few ui quirks but it does work
<Riddell> well, it should still change the screen resolution
<JontheEchidna> I mean, when you loaded the kcm module it'd try to change the screen res on ya
<Riddell> hah, nasty
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's all good now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please harvest launchpad for bugs regarding that kcm
<JontheEchidna> except for some ui quirks
<apachelogger> maybe it still causes some issues on certain graphic setups
<Riddell> we should ask what's happening with bullet proof X
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did that when 4.1 was released actually
<JontheEchidna> I'll mark the item done on the todo list
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ok, then go ahead and update the status of that item
<Riddell> Hardy upgrade, to prompt or not to prompt?
<Riddell> I believe that ubuntu won't prompt for upgrade when intrepid is released, as is usual with LTS
<seele> how much space does installing 4.1 on top of 3.5 hardy take up?
<apachelogger> seele: it will replace most of it anyway
<seele> apachelogger: it will uninstall 3.5 apps?
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't either. People who would be interested in the stuff intrepid offers would most likely know about Intrepid already
<JontheEchidna> and would update themselves
<apachelogger> there is no 3.5 in intrepid
<Riddell> it'll upgrade them to 4.1 apps for the most part
<Nightrose> if ubuntu doesn't prompt we shouldn't either imho - especially with the switch to kde 4
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we are leaking an LTS
<claydoh> but what about any leftovers from 3.5? would that cause any problems
<apachelogger> which leads to the question can we become LTS while ubuntu is not?
<apachelogger> s/become/get
<claydoh> or would they be broken?
<seele> i agree with Nightrose, switching from 3.5 to 4.1 is more than upgrading software
<Riddell> right, ubuntu will have hardy to next LTS upgrade, which we won't
<seele> claydoh: kde3 apps run in kde4 so it will be fine.  we have some 3.5 apps in intrepid atm
<seele> amarok and a few other things
<JontheEchidna> Konversation^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no prompt
<apachelogger> because, not all apps are ported
<apachelogger> and thos which are, are not in 100% perfect shape
<coreymon77> konversations getting there
<coreymon77> they are working on it
 * JontheEchidna is glad on that
<apachelogger> but, I think we should talk to the technical board about getting LTS for 9.04 and then prompt for upgrade
<yuriy> where are we?
 * yuriy was afk for a bit
<coreymon77> JontheEchidna: not as much as i am, once its ported to kde4, that means no more macports for me
<Riddell> Hardy upgrade, to prompt or not to prompt
<seele> yuriy: hardy upgrade
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure that's not possible
 * claydoh votes no prompt
 * JontheEchidna votes no prompt
<yuriy> I think that since Kubuntu Hardy is NOT an LTS, it shouldn't be special and prompt
<apachelogger> well, in this case I would suggest we just prompt for 9.04
<apachelogger> even without LTS
<Riddell> claydoh: then what happens when 8.04 becomes unsupported?
<yuriy> that is, not special meaning it should prompt like every other release
<Riddell> apachelogger: 8.04 to 9.04 isn't a supported upgrade path, it likely won't work
<apachelogger> well
<claydoh> Riddell: good qustion, one i can't answer
<Riddell> we /could/ investigate making it a supported upgrade I suppose
<apachelogger> then we have no choice
<apachelogger> is it worth the hassle?
<seele> i dont think it's a good idea unless we can migrate user data from kde3
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is a very good point
<JontheEchidna> kde3 user data should migrate automagically to kde4, shouldn't it?
<Riddell> seele: we can
<seele> if the upgrade gets rid of all the kde 3.5 apps, NOTHING will work in kde 4.1
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yep
<seele> JontheEchidna: sortof
<yuriy> seele: some of it does get migrated nicely
<seele> eh, then i must have bad luck
<apachelogger> Riddell: in that little time?
<apachelogger> I am not sure
<seele> i always have to reconfigure all of my accounts
<apachelogger> + we barly get feedback about upgrades
<jjesse> even on kubuntu-users?
<seele> being able to import 3.5 wallet in to 4.1 is only useful if we tell users they have to do that
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> I don't watch kubuntu-users
<apachelogger> but there are certainly no bug reports about it
<jjesse> you should there's all kinds of fun there
<seele> or if we even do it for them
<apachelogger> seele: it is all automagic
<apachelogger> kde4 uses .kde
<apachelogger> so everything will be forced to upgrade configurations
<apachelogger> which doesn't work in some cases
<claydoh> kmail and amarok2 didn't migrate cleanly for me
<apachelogger> like if the icon set was manually set to crystalsvg it will not change to oxygen
<seele> apachelogger: none of that worked for me when i copied my 3.5 .kde to a 4.1 only install
<apachelogger> claydoh: amarok2 is not default for exaclty that reason
<apachelogger> seele: on intrepid?
<Nightrose> claydoh: amarok 2 will have a db update script by final release
<seele> yeah
<yuriy> could the dist-upgrader at least make a backup of .kde?
<seele> i had to go an find my kwallet file and import it
<apachelogger> seele: this is no good news
<yuriy> it should probably do that anyway on every release
<apachelogger> yuriy: should not
<apachelogger> .kde contains mails
<apachelogger> which tends to use quite some space
<Riddell> yuriy: that's tricky, there might be a lot of user accounts and .kde can get very large
<seele> *cough*10GB*cough*
<apachelogger> same for album covers of amarok and the amarok collection
<apachelogger> maybe we should provide a setting for that at some point
<apachelogger> and implement such a feature in the preinst of kdelibs
<apachelogger> but definitely not on by default
<Riddell> .kde/share/config would be easier
<Nightrose> my .kde folder is 44mb and my .kde4 33mb currently
<apachelogger> yeah, but most of these data aren't worth anything without the associated apps/*
<Nightrose> *440
<apachelogger> like custom icon sets
<apachelogger> or mails
<apachelogger> anyway
<seele> Nightrose: do you use imap or pop for mail?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should prompt for 9.04 and make 8.04 -> 9.04 supported
<Nightrose> seele: i used to - but now nope
<claydoh> +1
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's an interesting idea, I'll make enquiries and see what would need to happen
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> If it's possible, +1
<seele> so decision is deferred until Riddell hears back?
 * apachelogger is pretty sure that currently kde3 -> kde4 will end in a big explosion configurationwise
<JontheEchidna> Actually
<seele> if we wait long enough, most people will migrate themselves ;)
<JontheEchidna> I installed Intrepid while saving my home partition
<Riddell> apachelogger: fedora already did it and said they had no problems
<JontheEchidna> which has stuff from like gutsy on there
<JontheEchidna> I had no problems
<apachelogger> Riddell: I heard kmail is causing a lot of problems
<seele> i swear, it's only me who has problems
<apachelogger> and I really wouldn't want to mess with user's mails unless I know the upgrade will work
 * JontheEchidna wasn't using kmail until kmail4, so he didn't have problems
<apachelogger> they might want to kill us if that goes wrong
<Nightrose> dunno how it is behaving now
<Riddell> kmail worked perfectly for me I'm glad to say
 * Nightrose had problems with kopete back in 4.0
<JontheEchidna> we need more testing :(
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> Riddell: do you have pop and sent mail?
<claydoh> I tried dropping my kmail configs/folders onto my intrepid laptop
<claydoh> and I had to recreate all my accounts
<Riddell> seele: imap and sent mail
<claydoh> my mails (pop) were fine
<seele> i had problems with reindexing some folders for the pop account
<apachelogger> while Riddell is aggreagating information about 8.04 -> 9.04, I will try to get a squad for configuration upgrade testing
<claydoh> my hardy desktopis still in a coma :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: let's ask the qa team what their upgrade tesing plans are, and make sure kde 3 to 4 is a strong part of that
<apachelogger> if we can't make the 8.04 -> 9.04 jump easily we need to do the best with what we have
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Translations of KDE programs in Launchpad
<Riddell> not sure who's item that is
<Nightrose> i added it for apachelogger
<Riddell> what's the issue?
<Nightrose> basically we had a lot of problems with translations in launchpad
<apachelogger> launchpad
<Nightrose> and they seem to be rather useless if upstream provides good translations
<apachelogger> a) I don't see the use of importing translated content into it
<Nightrose> so causing more harm than good
<apachelogger> b) the new content doesn't exactly messure up with WA
<apachelogger> bug 106772 is around for more than a year
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106772 in amarok "Errors in Amarok's .po file cause issues with unparsed HTML" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106772
<apachelogger> intial cause was, once again, a launchpad import error
<Riddell> WA?
<apachelogger> it caused wrong translations
<apachelogger> I then walked through launchpad manually , which is, btw, awful and proposed fixed strings
<apachelogger> which are now sitting there as proposed for months
<apachelogger> and the affected team is not capable to approve them so that we get that issue fixed
<apachelogger> another one is bug 203349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<apachelogger> which affects loads of applications and all languages
<apachelogger> now the problem really is in this report we see that people get pissed off
<Nightrose> ^ upstream got lots of bug reports about that....
<apachelogger> seriously
<ScottK> So how do we make language packs without Launchpad and get them on the CD?
<apachelogger> KDE has language packs
<ScottK> So just use those where we can?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we do that?
<Riddell> not really, any translation files get automatically put through launchpad
<Nightrose> to me it just seems to be a dublication of work that causes loads of problems
 * Nightrose would _really_ love to know what the benefit of translating in launchpad is
<Nightrose> *duplication
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it's easy to do
<apachelogger> which then results in QA problems if the teams don't take it serious
<Nightrose> hmm yea - besides that...
<apachelogger> like in the first bug I presented
<Nightrose> right
<Riddell> it makes translations possible for people not involved with the free software community (companies and governments)
<apachelogger> well, this makes sense for small special applications, which are not part of the KDE main distributions
<Riddell> so if a country comes to us and says they want to put Kubuntu on all their computers but it needs translated into their language first, pointing them at KDE svn, firefox l10n, GNU etc really doesn't work for them
<apachelogger> well, so it would be an LP -> upstream -> kubuntu process
<apachelogger> but having upstream -> lp -> upstream -> lp -> kubuntu seems rather pointless to me
<apachelogger> if the quality messures up to KDE's high standards then they will be glad to include it I guess
<apachelogger> if not we can always get the language packs from LP and fill the gaps (without default installation, since they didn't meet KDE's standards)
<Nightrose> is there anyone we can talk to to at least fix those really annoying bugs that apachelogger pointed out?
<Nightrose> since upstream is getting annoyed by it and users as well since it is not getting fixed :/
<Riddell> jtv is the launchpad translations maintainer
<seele> i put that on there, but it concerns him too
<apachelogger> oh, btw, people, please add a @SIG@ at the end of your meeting entries
<apachelogger> otherwise we don't know who wrote the entry :)
<Riddell> seele: what's the issue?
<Nightrose> ok I will get in touch with him as soon as I can
<Nightrose> if noone else wants to
<seele> the show dashboard widget is missing from the panel, i think JE is going to put it back on there
<JontheEchidna> hope he's not on vacation like everybody else in ubuntuland :P
<seele> also, what widgets should we put on the desktop?  right now we only have the file view and that's kindof boring
<JontheEchidna> It's already in there in bzr
<seele> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> we need at least another default-settings release before Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> probably before feature freeze
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's easy enough, shall I do that tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> sure, sounds good to me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't think default-settings additions really count as feature
<atomic> seele: trash on the desktop, because it wastes space in the panel
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> how about a clock?
<seele> i dont think that makes sense since the plasma desktop doesnt support file manipulation very well
<apachelogger> KDE is clock obsessed, so we should probably reflect this ;-)
<seele> lol
<JontheEchidna> we could put it on the right like the vista sidebar thingy
<seele> the clock still has rendering issues unless they've been fixed in trunk
 * apachelogger didn't notice any
<seele> it tends to randomly resize text
<Nightrose> notes and the dictionary?
<claydoh> how about the 2-row task manager?
<seele> if you configure it with say, the date and time zone, when you relog it resizes the text funny because it tries to fit everything within a specified container
<seele> Nightrose: notes is a good one
<jjesse> i've found the task manager never saves it shape/size at all
<seele> i was thinking weather, but that would require the user to configure it, we couldnt figure out what town they were in magically
<Nightrose> seele: yea that happens here as well
<JontheEchidna> weather isn't in main, and probably can't be promoted to such by tomorrow anyway
<jjesse> seele: could you start w/ the location they are setting for timezone?
<jjesse> for weather
<apachelogger> seele: we can determine the country
<apachelogger> which is already something
<JontheEchidna> where do we get photos?
<claydoh> would be a good demonstration I think
<claydoh> thats the tough part
<claydoh> developers' mugshots?
<seele> ryanakca: three might be too many for wide screen monitors.. the folder view and a picture take up a lot of space
<seele> the picture widget i'm hesitant to add because i'm not sure how obvious it is on how to configure
<apachelogger> well
<seele> when you add the widget yourself, you get a note that says "drag pictures on to the frame to add" which is really useful
<apachelogger> let's just add notes
<ryanakca> seele: ah, okies
<seele> but if you have a default image, people might think its just a picture on their desktop and not a configurable frame
<seele> apachelogger: agreed
 * apachelogger thinks about getting something more kubuntuish for 9.04
<atomic> a picture of puppies
<apachelogger> like an introducation video via plasmoids
<JontheEchidna> holy crap, lag
<Nightrose> maybe a news ticker set to display kubuntu.org news?
<Nightrose> ask the oxygen guys
<Nightrose> i am sure they have something nice
<JontheEchidna> there isn't a newsticker plasmoid in 4.1.x that works
<apachelogger> what is with the one in kdenetwork?
<apachelogger> broken?
<seele> Nightrose: there's a news ticker widget?
<JontheEchidna> pretty much
<Nightrose> yes
<apachelogger> :S
<Nightrose> at least my add widget dialog says so ;-)
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid itself displays as a black dot
<seele> is it in extragear?  i dont see it in the list
<apachelogger> oh
<seele> er, whatever they call extragear now
<Nightrose> seele: no idea
<seele> plasma-extras
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> and it has this rectangley thing
<JontheEchidna> and the text just doesn't give a crap and scrolls across the whole screen
<JontheEchidna> lol
<claydoh> picture fram can do slideshows
<apachelogger> I think news ticker is a bad idea anyway
<seele> it doesn't appeal to everyone
<apachelogger> there are people who ain't have any intarwebs access :P
<seele> (but i want for myself!)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: meh :(
<Nightrose> too bad
<JontheEchidna> looks quite bad even if it "works"
<ryanakca> last I used it, it crashed regularly... but that was a month ago :)
<jjesse> wow seriously lag tonight
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: me too
<apachelogger> <3 lag
<apachelogger> it's the server I think
<JontheEchidna> meh
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> what do we do?
<apachelogger> just notes or notes + picutr frame with some weird content?
<apachelogger> *picture
<JontheEchidna> where do we get content?
<seele> File View + Notes
<apachelogger> just package it up
<seele> no picture frame
<apachelogger> the pics don't need to be too big
<Riddell> seele: file view being the Desktop one that's currently there?
<seele> Riddell: yeah
 * apachelogger also prefers filewlivew + notes
<apachelogger> *fileview
 * apachelogger can't type anymore
 * JontheEchidna prefers folderview + notes too
<Nightrose> seele: not set to the home directory?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know how to add that to default settings?
<atomic> JontheEchidna: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=puppies&l=cc&ct=0
<JontheEchidna> yeah, quite easy
<seele> Nightrose: i was just thinking which directory it should be set to
<jjesse> notes and file view for me
<seele> we should try and get away from the Desktop folder since the concept is obsolete in kde4
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fancy doing that before I upload k-d-s then?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, btw, please add a readme for that
<JontheEchidna> I just nuke my test dummies, account, copy the default plasma-appletsrc over, make changes accordingly and quit plasma to save
<JontheEchidna> readme for what?
<Nightrose> seele: agreed
<seele> is firefox still configured to save to the Desktop folder?
<Nightrose> seele: and people who still want it can set it up themselves
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how to do that in a way that it works on all resolutions properly
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: set the panel width to 9000 seems to work pretty well
<apachelogger> seele: that is an ubuntu spec
<apachelogger> the xdg-download-folder is ~/Desktop
<apachelogger> for ubuntu being a windows user distro :P
<apachelogger> downloading to desktop is totally 90's IMHO
<JontheEchidna> wallpaper autoadjusts
<JontheEchidna> panel scales down well enough, just not up
<JontheEchidna> so as long as people don't have horizontal resolutions of over 9000 it's all good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but how about plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't tested with any plasmoids other than the default ones in the panel which seem to cope with different resolutions ok
<JontheEchidna> and folderview on the desktop
<JontheEchidna> which copes ok too
<apachelogger> well folderview is left top
<JontheEchidna> yeah, pretty easy
<apachelogger> that makes it fairly easy to deal with :P
<JontheEchidna> anything else would be hard
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it
<apachelogger> anyway, you just do some magic :P
<JontheEchidna> oh god what did I get myself in to
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Nightrose> hehe
<JontheEchidna> well, I could make sure it all fits in 1024x768
<JontheEchidna> but we might be better off just sticking with folderview
<Riddell> it's getting late
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> one last thing
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> the 2 icons in the lower bar are broken
<apachelogger> someone please fix that :)
<JontheEchidna> as the only plasmoid on the desktop
<Riddell> nixternal knows all about the wiki headers
<Riddell> ryanakca had something to say
<Riddell> or maybe he didn't :)
<ryanakca> Kubuntu's new website has a masthead were we currently stick the latest headline... I've received some comments that we should better use that piece of real estate... any comments on how we should use it?
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry, was only half paying attention, didn't have a speach prepared :)
<apachelogger> dating agency!
<ryanakca> Also, anybody who's willing to help out with the website is more than welcome, I sent the ML a request for help with things to do in July :)
<seele> ryanakca: there is ~60 pixels between the kubuntu label and the blue header that should be reduced
<apachelogger> ryanakca: maybe link to the latest developer blog?
<seele> ryanakca: it should be approximately the same amount of space that is between the bottom part of the blue header and the top of the free download box
 * apachelogger thinks that using it for the latest headline is the best thing to do though
<apachelogger> if just our news would be better looking
<apachelogger> looking into that though :)
<JontheEchidna> would tomorrow be too late to late to get an update for plasmoid-lancelot in?
<JontheEchidna> (e.g. when is feature freeze?)
<JontheEchidna> whee, lag
<ryanakca> Ok, someone had also suggested sticking a catch phrase to make people go ``Oh wow, that looks interesting, I wanna read more''... what's the opinion on that? Try it or stick to the headline?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it was one hour ago
<JontheEchidna> ...
<JontheEchidna> that sucks
<apachelogger> ryanakca: what would that phrase be for example?
<JontheEchidna> think it could squeak by somehow?
<apachelogger> unless it has to do withsomething similar to a dating agency slogan I don't think that's gonna work ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah, just do it before slangasek wakes up :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: okies
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's to be sponsored?
<atomic> "Now with 100% more puppies"
<Riddell> we've always lacked a decent slogan
<JontheEchidna> bug 261602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261602 in plasmoid-lancelot "New upstream release (1.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261602
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> for the next meeting everyone gets stoned
<apachelogger> we need a slogan :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: use revu
<ryanakca> Riddell: does Kubuntu have a marketting team? I know Ubuntu does, but methinks they focus mainly on Ubuntu :)
 * apachelogger gets a headache from manually creating debdiffs where revu would automagically do it
<Riddell> ryanakca: nope
<apachelogger> ryanakca: wanna create one?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: sure, if you wanna help :)
<seele> whoa, Riddell, you were at the DAM meeting in Portland in 2005?
 * seele wonders why she doesn't remember that
 * ryanakca looks at the website TODO, just a sec
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I even lead the stuff if you want me to, I miss the marketing stuff a lot :)
<apachelogger> Does anyone else wanna join the marketing team?
<ryanakca> Is anybody interested in helping create a feature tour, or will we just take Ubuntu's and theme it / change the screenshots/text to suit our needs?
 * claydoh needs to run, gotta go to the store for the Mrs.
<Riddell> seele: am I so insignificant to your memories? :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ryanakca: would we need an all different one?
<seele> Riddell: no, but getting to see you 4 times over the past year has just dimmed the previous years ;)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I don't think so, but if we're just going to rip Ubuntu's, we should at least help them make it :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: uploaded lancelot to revu, should appear in a few minutes
<Riddell> our features are quite different from ubuntu's, it would be good to have our own one
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we rip their OS and don't help them make it
<apachelogger> well
<ryanakca> Riddell: apart from just changing the colors / screenshots / text?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: send a mail to the list
<apachelogger> I am sure there is someone who has time to do that
<ryanakca> apachelogger: will do
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-lancelot
<Riddell> ryanakca: if nothing else, I'll do a feature tour of sorts for the 8.10 release announcement
<ryanakca> Last but not least, is anybody interested in making some download banners? emunkki made some nice ones last month, but more are always accepted :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> download banners?
<ryanakca> s/download/countdown/g
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you have to change that question
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> does anyone know someone who is somewhat artistic and who would want to help kubuntu?
<ryanakca> haha
<apachelogger> or does anyone have a gf/bf who happens to be an artist?
<seele> apachelogger: nuno might be bribed to create a header image since we are going to alpha his icon + text idea
 * apachelogger notes that his artist is pretty uninterested in kubuntu :(
<Riddell> there was a chap who offered to do artwork for the last release announcement
<apachelogger> we really should get hold of professional artists, they are far too hard to get
<Riddell> entirely forget his name though, I'll look it up tomorrow
<apachelogger> so, let's adopt Nuno and Riddell will lookup J.D.'s name
<apachelogger> makes 2 aritsts
 * apachelogger is happy
<apachelogger> *artists
 * ryanakca grins
<Riddell> any other business
<apachelogger> I demand more sleep
<Riddell> bed awaits, and it's plenty late in CET land
<ryanakca> none here...
<apachelogger> but I think that is off topic
<Nightrose> 3am here...
<Nightrose> sleeeeep! ;-)
<Riddell> thanks all, sweet dreams
<Riddell> volunteers for minutes welcome
<Nightrose> nini :)
 * seele waves
<apachelogger> nini
 * apachelogger goes testbuilding qt4 :P
<ryanakca> Night to everybody on the other side of the pond
<mornfall> seele: All that's been planned for 3.0 is there -- as declared, beta has been a feature-freeze point.
<mornfall> seele: Yes, functionality is missing, but that's life -- it's either missing functionality or nothing at all.
<\sh> apachelogger: quassel 0.3.0 works like a charm...I backported the stuff to hardy+ppa kde4/qt4 libs, and the upgrade of the core works too...should I upload quassel 0.3.0 to the kde4 ppa?
<Riddell> \sh: why not upload to intrepid?
<\sh> Riddell: already done :)
<\sh> Riddell: with 0.3.0 the 0.2.0 core can't be used anymore, and 0.2.0 clients can't connect to 0.3.0 cores...so I thought it's a good idea to push this to hardy + ppa too
<Riddell> get it into backports
<\sh> the last time I tried to a get a backport of claws-mail, the report wasn't even touched...
<\sh> ScottK: can you take care of it?
<taupter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi taupter
<taupter> Riddell: Hi, man. :) Need your help.
<taupter> Riddell: There's a but that's biting me in 4.1,
<taupter> Riddell: there's already a patch commited to 4.1 branch,
<taupter> Riddell: but it's not in ppa packages or intrepid (afaik)
<taupter> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=840377
<taupter> Riddell: Without this patch you close konqueror windows, but the processes simply don't die,
<taupter> Riddell: wasting RAM and degrading performance as you use your session.
<Riddell> I thought we did include that
<taupter> Riddell: Well, I'm using hardy with ppa packages and I have to SIGTERM some konqueror processes from time to time. 8-|
<Riddell> it'll be in 4.1.1 next week anyway
<taupter> Riddell: Oh the release schedule. I forgot it.
<taupter> Riddell: I still need to send kmldonkey-kde4 2.0.4 to you.
<taupter> Riddell: (updated, linking with libplasma2, as I promised)
<taupter> Riddell: Shall I send it? How?
<Riddell> taupter: sure.  got a web server you can put it on?
<taupter> Riddell: Wait a second. Let me check how apache is behaving here.
<taupter> Riddell: Try http://taupter.homelinxu.org:9980/kubuntu
<taupter> Riddell: Sorry. http:/taupter.homelinux.org:9980/kubuntu
<taupter> Riddell: What's wrong with my hands today? http://taupter.homelinux.org:9980/kubuntu
<smarter> hi there
<smarter> good news: the kvkbd dev is happy with me porting his app to Qt4, and he wants us to continue working on it in a vcs :)
<Riddell> taupter: "Connection to Server Refused"
<smarter> how hard is it to get an account in KDE SVN?
<Riddell> smarter: yay
<Riddell> smarter: not at all
<smarter> cool
<Riddell> smarter: launchpad is even easier
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Get_a_SVN_Account
<taupter> Riddell: Ugh. Maybe my isp is blocking it. No firewall rules here.
<taupter> Riddell: Man, it's not really big at all. Less than 260kB (dsc, diff and orig.tar.gz). Let me send it by mail.
<Riddell> ok
<taupter> Riddell: Sent.
<ScottK> \sh: If someone can test it, I can take care of approving it.
<\sh> ScottK: well, /me is a tester ,-) the core works as expected on hardy...and the client will be tested on my hard install later this day
<Riddell> taupter: not received it
<\sh> ScottK: I'll file a request then...and ping you
<smarter> Riddell: can I put you in the field "Who supports this request?" for my account request? :)
<taupter> Riddell: I sent it to jr at riddell dot o r g.
<Riddell> smarter: sure
<smarter> thanks
<Riddell> taupter: Jriddell
<taupter> Riddell: jr at jriddell dor o r g
<taupter> dot orf
<taupter> dot org
<taupter> Argh! My fingers.
<jpds> gpg --recv-keys 0xDD4D5088 && gpg -k 0xDD4D5088
<apachelogger> I am seriously tired
<apachelogger> *yawn*
<ScottK> If anyone still remembers how qt3/kde3 works, Bug 261694 has some additional detective work done on it.  I'd appreciate it if someone has a look.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261694 in kicker-taskbar-compiz "kicker crashes after upgrading to KDE 3.5.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261694
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<Riddell> and what a lovely morning it is
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so the notes plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> are we just going to screw over everybody non-English and put an English welcome to Kubuntu note in the plasma-appletsrc?
<Riddell> it does have an intro text, we should patch the code to change that
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it a rebuild doesn't work?
<Riddell> ScottK: is there an upstream author of kicker-taskbar-compiz who can be contacted?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll put the notes plasmoid under the folderview plasmoid, then we can make/put the patch in when we package 4.1.1
<JontheEchidna> (under since we have to keep screen res in mind
<Riddell> under being lower on the screen?  or lower in the z access?
<JontheEchidna> lower on the screen
<Riddell> phew
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Riddell> Nightrose: can't you convince someone to have the amarok on screen display in a corner by default?  middle of the screen is overly distracting
<Nightrose> Riddell: I can propose it yes - but no promisses
<Riddell> thanks :)
<Nightrose> no prob :)
 * apachelogger thinks amarok should use a fancy tray popup like banshee
 * apachelogger also thinks that compiling qt takes way too long
<JontheEchidna> dude
<JontheEchidna> KNotify plasmoid for KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> makes fancy tray popups of any knotification popup
<JontheEchidna> we should use it like, everywhere for 9.04
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> got a pointer to it?
<JontheEchidna> uh, I believe it's called the notifier plasmoid in svn. (Not new device notifier, mind you)
<JontheEchidna> let me see if I can find the author's blog
<apachelogger> it's in playground still
<apachelogger> Riddell: IIRC it implements a kind of libnotify dbus interface for KDE
<apachelogger> and knotify sends all it's stuff to the plasmoid in case it is registered @ the almighty dbus server
<JontheEchidna> http://dimsuz.wordpress.com/2008/07/
<JontheEchidna> we could even put an "upgrade now" or "restart now" button on upgrade or reboot notifications
<JontheEchidna> anyway, back to plasma-appletsrc stuff for me...
<apachelogger> oh cmon
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come you're compiling qt?
<apachelogger> 4.4.1 for hardy
<apachelogger> and one of the 300 patches broke -j5
<Riddell> ah, nice, but aye, qt is a beast to compile
<Nightrose> Riddell: ssend an email to the dev list (needed to bring something else up anyway) - let's see what others think
<apachelogger> Riddell: not so much with a nice cluster :)
<apachelogger> and a fast hard disk of course
<Nightrose> sent even
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pushed r193 of k-d-s, ready for release
<JontheEchidna> grr
<apachelogger> don't forget about text-next-to-icon
<JontheEchidna> where did the "open office craps up plasma" bug in LP go
 * JontheEchidna found several dups
<JontheEchidna> heh, searching I've found a few more
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  where to place riddell....
<ScottK> Riddell: No, the rebuild didn't work.
 * Hobbsee puts Riddell in the middle of the atlantic ocean.
 * Riddell starts swimming
<Hobbsee> you'd better, as land's very far away!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 262134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262134 in kdepim "package akregator None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/kde4/akregator.desktop', which is also in package akregator-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262134
<seele> mornfall: it's not much of a choice between old broken software or software that isn't quite done yet
<ScottK> \sh: I only see backports  bugs marked confirmed/triaged, so I didn't know about the one you filed before until I just saw it now.
<\sh> ScottK: you mean the claws-mail ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Ncommander just marked it to Triaged after he retested it so I just came across it.
<ScottK> It's now waiting for an archive admin to do the backport.
<Nightrose> Riddell: looks like it is going to be moved to the top center by default
<Riddell> Nightrose: hugs to amarok!
<Nightrose> :)
<smarter> Riddell: could you please trigger a rebuild of webkitkde?
<apachelogger> [14:04:31] <apachelogger> he should install ubuntu-dev-tools if not already
<apachelogger> [14:04:34] <apachelogger> and run buildd webkitkde intrepid retry
<apachelogger> [14:04:48] <apachelogger> oh and he should have logged into lp in firefox :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> if you don't have a script lying around somewhere
 * Riddell gives it a shot
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: log ping
<ryanakca> apachelogger: we going to bother with the marketting team or just spruce up the promo material in the kubuntu member's branch?
 * apachelogger already got too many team memberships :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I think we can go with a branch in kubuntu-members for now
<Nightrose> Riddell:
<apachelogger> moving it to another team isn't exactly a big deal anyway
<Nightrose> SVN commit 853911 by seb:
<Nightrose> Default the OSD to the middle top of the screen, instead of the center
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> Retrying: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitkde/0.1~svn080826-0ubuntu1/+build/701576 (amd64).
<Riddell> Unable to request retry on amd64.
<Riddell> apachelogger: it doesn't like me
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are logged into LP in firefox?
 * apachelogger is wondering whether one needs to have firefox open
<JontheEchidna> are the stars aligned in the proper order?
<smarter> apachelogger: it probably uses the cookie file
<apachelogger> we should just implement access to KDE's cookie char :P
<apachelogger> *jar
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> firefox is open
 * Riddell does it the old fashioned way, through a browser
<smarter> or ask jpds ;)
<apachelogger> jpds: that thing is broken for master Riddell, go make it use kded :P
<jpds> apachelogger: He may be the Master, but I am the Doctor.
<apachelogger> Doctor Who? :P
<ScottK> jpds: You're the one that uploaded this kicker-taskbar-compiz.  What do you think about the crashes with KDE 3.5.10?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hi!
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hi
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: don't know if you heard, but we're going to try and put kgrubeditor in intrepid. hopefully we don't find any bugs that can't get fixed
<jpds> apachelogger: Where does Konqueror keep it's cookies?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i've got some notes on minor tweaks here and there, but two major things
<jpds> ScottK: Dunno, I don't use that applet anymore.
<smarter> jpds: /var/tmp/kdecache-user I think
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is gethotnewstuff broken or kgrubeditor broken?  i install a background image and it doesnt show up in the list
<Riddell> jpds: /home/jr/.kde/share/apps/kcookiejar/cookies
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: second, the password part of the wizard is still a bit confusing, i dont know if that should wait until 1.0 since it could be more work than just tweaking labels
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: gethotnewstuff doesn't get focus when used via the standalone version
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: also install kubuntu-grub-* it is a splashscreen package which causes kgrubeditor to crash
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: and kgrubeditor doesn't like having /boot on a seperate partition when it comes to splashscreens
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you seen that lancelot k menu ?
<Tonio_> I tested it, and I must say it is pretty good
<Artemis_Fowl> whoa. lots of things to think about..
<jpds> smarter, apachelogger, Riddell: OK, I'll add cookie support to ubuntu-dev-tools.
<Artemis_Fowl> first of all, gethownewstuff seems to be dead indeed
<jpds> Konq*
<Artemis_Fowl> actually it must be a kgrubeditor issue
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: did you test it with the intrepid packages? :D
<Artemis_Fowl> I think it is easily fixed
 * apachelogger hands jpds a cookie and some milk
 * JontheEchidna thinks we should consider lancelot-as-default in intrepid+1
<smarter> why not for intrepid?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I compiled it locally here
<JontheEchidna> hmm, probably should have brought this up at the meeting last night...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: already packaged ? great ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it's in universe
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fast packaging :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is discussion stuff for post-intrepid :P
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: do you want IRC messages about this stuff or bugsin launchpad?
<Artemis_Fowl> launchpad better
<seele> kk
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: actually I had gotten an svn snapshot in before the release so it was just a matter of updating when 1.0 came around
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hhe, oki ;)
<JontheEchidna> we got 1.0 in 2 hours after feature freeze >.>
<jpds> Riddell: Are you logged into Launchpad from Firefox?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: don't forget that 4.2 should come out with a new menu....
<apachelogger> unlikely raptor makes it for 4.2 IMHO
<jpds> Riddell: If so, try: rm -f ~/.lpcookie.txt and try to retry again.
<JontheEchidna> raptor is sadly vaporwareish :(
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: were you able to import your source into launchpad yet?
<Riddell> jpds: ooh, that fixed it
<jpds> Riddell: Yep, you had a cookie which didn't have your perms (non-loggined)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: yes. I successfully moved into trunk and then reported a question to the LC branch owners to re-import it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the only thing I don't like in it is the text sometimes overring the arrows...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but that's promissing
<JontheEchidna> yeah, at least we'll get a much improved program for intrepid+1
<JontheEchidna> The contacts integration is quite cool
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kgrubeditor/trunk
<apachelogger> cool
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I think I already know why GetHotNewStuff malfunctions
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I'll fix it today hopefully and then we could talk a bit more about the password thing
<smarter> wow, okular integration in Konqueror is awesome
<smarter> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDefaults?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=icon%2Blabel_layout_samples_1024x768.pdf
<Tonio_> Riddell: update-notifier-kde starts "adept installer" instead of "adept_installer"
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently fixing
<apachelogger> it is adept installer
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's ment to
<apachelogger> Tonio_: adept 3 has only one binary
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: but if you want to fix apport from depending on adept-notifier that would be welcome :)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kgrubeditor/ubuntu :)
 * jpds wonders if kcookiejar has support in Python's "cookielib" module.
<apachelogger> probably not
<Tonio_> Riddell: then should do kdesudo -c "adept installer"
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing apport then :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: what's this for? :|
<Riddell> Tonio_: it runs  KProcess.startDetached("kdesudo", ["adept", "updater"])
<Tonio_> Riddell: then it should work
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: the debian packaging ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just saw that adept 3 doesn't install for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: that may expain :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ah ok :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was on a fresh install, so there might be a little problem on that side....
<Tonio_> Riddell: simple dist-upgrade won't replace adept2
<apachelogger> I think the new adept package needs to conflict&replace the old ones
<apachelogger> or mayb there is some rdepend which keeps it from upgrading
<Tonio_> Riddell: should apport recommend update-notifier-kde or just nothing ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: new adept already conflicts/replaces all old adept components
<Riddell> Tonio_: apport-qt should recommend update-notifier-kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: mythtv-database is the other rdepend if you fancy fixing that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect apport is in bzr no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may not have access to the branch
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme look
<Riddell> Tonio_: ubuntu-core-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I have :)
<txwikinger> Morning folks
<jjesse> morning txwikinger
<jjesse> morning all :)
<txwikinger> Morning jjesse
<JontheEchidna> morning
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah almost forgot it
<ScottK> jpds: I'm guessing this kicker-taskbar-compiz is useless in Intrepid.  Would you please file a removal bug?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I was talking with sebas the other day through kde-devel mailing lists
<jpds> ScottK: Will do.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: we had a discussion around what was thought to be the only hindrance from creating a grub editor earlier
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: a.k.a. how AutoMagic is handled
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok if I remove kio-apt?  doesn't seem useful without a kde 4 version
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and it turned out to be a mere misunderstanding
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: AutoMagic is not that evil :) actually KGRUBEditor handles it perfectly right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<sebas> Artemis_Fowl: Well, it ignores it and tries to not get in the way.
<Artemis_Fowl> sebas: yes
<sebas> SO your grubeditor is an editor for non-default grub settings
<sebas> Perfect would be (as I said) to manipulate the magic lines where appropriate
<sebas> SO you don't get "cannot edit *this* entry"
<Artemis_Fowl> yes, actually it is an editor for standard GRUB (standrad GRUB commands)
<Artemis_Fowl> sebas: where do you get "cannot edit *this* entry"?
<sebas> I didn't get it, but that's what I understood your editor does.
<Artemis_Fowl> well, no
<sebas> I.e. if you use it, you'll lose automatically set up grub
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you're looking for things to do porting amarok to use install-package would be lovely :)
<jpds> ScottK: I subsribe ubuntu-archive?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That or maybe Riddell just removes it now.
<Artemis_Fowl> sebas: what do you mean with "automatically set up grub"? the AutoMagic lines?
<sebas> Yes, what apt does with update-grub
<Artemis_Fowl> sebas: they don't get removed
<sebas> IMO, a grub editor on Kubuntu should read the automagic lines and create entries based on that using update-grub
<sebas> Artemis_Fowl: Right, they are still there.
<sebas> So you have update-grub to edit half of the settings, and your tool to add more that won't be covered by update-grub
<Artemis_Fowl> sebas: yes. that's what it should do under Kubuntu indeed
<sebas> That's not perfect, it's merely "doesn't break things horribly"
<Artemis_Fowl> probably I could extend it someday to support these update-grub settings
<sebas> That would be cool
<jpds> ScottK: bug #262252 and bug #262249 filed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262252 in kicker-compiz "Please remove kicker-compiz from Ubuntu Intrepid." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262249 in kicker-taskbar-compiz "Please remove kicker-taskbar-compiz from Ubuntu Intrepid." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262249
<ScottK> jpds: Great.
<Artemis_Fowl> sebas: that wouldn't be difficult but there are some more important issues for the time being
<sebas> Probably. :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the GetHotNewStuff issue is solved
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: also the focus issue?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> cool
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: i'm gonna test the kubuntu-grub-* issue now
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: the package is the same in hardy?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> didn't change since dapper :)
<Artemis_Fowl> ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: mythtv-database uploaded too
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy
 * Artemis_Fowl reboots in Kubuntu
<seele> gah, lost my phone
<Hobbsee> uh oh
<Riddell> call it?
<Artemis_Fowl> btw shouldn't the channel message be updated? the meeting is over...
<seele> Riddell: i tried, that's how i figured out i really lost it :-/
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: go ahead
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: ?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: change the topic if you so desire
 * Artemis_Fowl has no clue how this is done...
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | WTB for KGrubEditor PLZKTHX
<seele> gah
<Artemis_Fowl> lol
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Testers needed for KGrubEditor
<Artemis_Fowl> wtf does WTB and PLZKTHX mean? ^^
<seele> want to buy, please, ok, thanks
 * seele plays too many video games
<Artemis_Fowl> lol
<Artemis_Fowl> IMO I thought only chan ops were able to change the message or something like this...
<Hobbsee> Artemis_Fowl: depends on the modes set.
<apachelogger> depends on the channel settings
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I am too scared to apply for core-dev
<apachelogger> what if they ask completely mean questions :S
 * apachelogger shudders
 * Artemis_Fowl misses the sudo stuff
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: they might not.
<apachelogger> ...but if they do...
<apachelogger> oh, qt4 for hardy is already at make install
<JontheEchidna> yay
<Hobbsee> then we'll crisp the mutilated apachelogger up on the bbq, and eat him..
<apachelogger> holy bbq, batman!
 * apachelogger hids in the batcave
<Artemis_Fowl> damn
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: bad connection?
<Artemis_Fowl> in Kubuntu what's KDEPATH?
<Artemis_Fowl>  /usr/lib/kde4?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: no
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: in hardy that
<apachelogger> in intrepid /usr
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: bad xorg configuration
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: damn. I have to recompile...
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: ccmake and change the CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<Artemis_Fowl> yy. forgot it :)
<apachelogger> or just rerun cmake with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/whatever
<apachelogger> or use cmake-gui
<apachelogger> or edit the cmakecache files manually ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> lol
<Artemis_Fowl> any other alternatives?
<apachelogger> you could move the files manually from your wrong path to the right one
<apachelogger> or move them from CMAKE_BINARY_DIRECTORY to the right path
<Artemis_Fowl> ouch
<Artemis_Fowl> crash
<Artemis_Fowl> oh. thread issue
<Artemis_Fowl> seems as if some splash image from the package cannot be decompressed and crashes
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: submitted a bug with minor changes/suggestions, but we should talk about the password management at some point
<seele> probably dont need to do it immediately though
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok
<Artemis_Fowl> aha
<Artemis_Fowl> found you
<seele> youre not on the cc list for your own bugs?
<Artemis_Fowl> it's KUBUNTU_splashscreen_real_colors_01.xpm.gz
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: dunno for sure
<seele> i dont see you listed on the bug, is all
 * Nightrose makes apachelogger apply for core-dev and KDE eV at the same time
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> now that would be really too much :S
<Nightrose> see
<Nightrose> then apply for core-dev now
<Nightrose> only half as bad
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger starts polishing up his wiki page
<Riddell> nemphis: added you to kubuntu-members, you can add your blog to planet if you want, @kubuntu.org and @ubuntu.com e-mail should set itself up in a couple of days
<smarter> members get @kubuntu.org address too?
 * smarter learnt something today :p
 * JontheEchidna wonders if he has a @kubuntu.org email address
<JontheEchidna> heh, well the message hasn't bounced back yet :P
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2008-08-27  minuts
<smarter> huzzah!
 * smarter just got a kde svn account
<jjesse> huzzah
<JontheEchidna> [11:19:19] <aseigo> JontheEchidna: oh, and you know .. if you're extra clever you might not need too .. you could always have a small command line app that returns a translated phrase
<JontheEchidna> [11:19:33] <aseigo> JontheEchidna: and then have that as the notes text in the default config file using [$e] on the entry
<Riddell> smarter: playground/accessibility would seem the place, if that exists
<smarter> Riddell: there's already a 15 month old kvkbd in playground/utils
<smarter> *months
<smarter> do you think I can just remove the old one from utils and add the new one to accessibility?
<Riddell> smarter: yeah
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I don't know what to write :|
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :/   what do you have so far?
<Riddell> smarter: kvkbd readded to seeds
<apachelogger> Nightrose: a crappy wiki page ;-)
<smarter> Riddell: groovy
 * apachelogger also just realised that Riddell is his only main sponsor
<apachelogger> oh ScottK also sponsored one package :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> apachelogger: shamelessly copy from other applications? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: this shows something about our need for more main people
<Nightrose> heh see there you got a good start
<apachelogger> probably true
<smarter> heh, that kio-bookmarks thing seems interesting
<smarter> but the name is boring :p
<apachelogger> Riddell: did dirk give an ETA for the tarballs?
<Nightrose> yay for finally being able to kinda read backtraces \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: reading them isn't all that difficult, fixing the underlying issues is :P
<Nightrose> :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I've heard
 * apachelogger should write a script to check in a 5 minutes loop whether the tarballs are up
<Nightrose> nope you should write your core-dev app ;-)
 * apachelogger starts with int main(){} :P
<Nightrose> *lol*
 * Riddell would have expected ruby from apachelogger 
<Riddell> seele: I don't suppose you know the magic config file option for move toolbar text?
 * apachelogger is trying to become also a c++ hacker, to get khelpcenter fixed :)
<seele> Riddell: move position?  or configure display?
<apachelogger> Riddell: change it in systemsettings->appearance->style->2nd tab
<apachelogger> then you know ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: rewrite khelpcentre in ruby?
<Nightrose> ScottK: /me voices her support for getting tvbrowser in - I really miss that package and unfortunately the unofficial repo for it doesn't update anymore since hardy release (no hardy packages :( )
<Nightrose> ScottK: of course I respect your decission if it is too late now
<Nightrose> but it would be great if it can get in
<seele> apachelogger: does that override apprc options?
<Riddell> seele: not if the app is implemented correctly (which I note kate isn't)
<Riddell> there was a blog about that recently
<ScottK> Nightrose: The main thing is I need some good solid reason it's more important than the dozens of other packages sitting on REVU.
<seele> Riddell: so that means going through every ~/.kde/share/config/apprc file and changing the option?
<seele> option(s) for each toolbar class/group
<apachelogger> Riddell: that would be too easy
<Nightrose> ScottK: it is the only good tv schedule program on linux i know that has german tv stations, has lots of very nifty features and is widely used as far as i can tell
<Nightrose> besides that it is it should have been in ubuntu ages ago if you ask me
<Nightrose> but due to licensing problem it was not included
<Nightrose> which seem to be fixed now
<Nightrose> -it is
<ScottK> So please put it in the bug.
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> seele: no we set it once globally
<Riddell> seele: if apps or users of apps set it per app then that will stick
<seele> easy peasy then
<Riddell> now, do we want a lighter background colour
<smarter> +1000
 * smarter really hates this win98-likes grey background
<smarter> IMHO, we should also change the tooltip color from blue to yellow
<apachelogger> background of what?
<smarter> apachelogger: kde4 apps
<Riddell> apachelogger: window background
<Riddell> it's quite a dark grey in oxygen and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDefaults says we decided to make it lighter when discussing it i nprague
<apachelogger> I wouldn't call it dark really
<smarter> I find it depressive :P
<apachelogger> worth a try I guess
<apachelogger> but changing the tooltip from blue to yellow is a bad idea, yellow conflicts with basically every other color in the oxygen color scheme
<Nightrose> +1
<smarter> and are we going to change the "KDE DESKTOP" link on the top right of kickoff?
<apachelogger> if you have a picture to replace it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: tell master seigo to make that configurable
<smarter> shouldn't be too hard to do one, there's tons of userbar maker
<apachelogger> well
<smarter> I'll try to make one
<apachelogger> userbar looks like crap
<smarter> :]
<apachelogger> aseigo wanted to replace the current one before release, he probably didn't get to it
<smarter> so what do you suggest?
<apachelogger> smarter: maybe we should just change the picture scaling and use a bigger kubuntu logo
<apachelogger> like we had in 4.0
<smarter> screenshot?
<apachelogger> screw that
<apachelogger> smarter: write your MOTU application
 * apachelogger has to write his core-dev application
<smarter> :}
<ScottK> The KDE 3.5.10 compiz-kicker crash thing happens on opensuse too.
<Riddell> ScottK: always reassuring :)
<Riddell> did we decide on a course of action for gtk-qt themes?
<ScottK> Riddell: The alternative was uploaded prior to FF, so maybe get it through New and compare?
<ScottK> I'm blanking on the package name ATM.
<Riddell> gtk-kde4
<Riddell> I can't seem to get gtk-qt-engine to work
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's the one.  Now if we could only find an archive admin to push it through New ...
 * Riddell accepts
<Riddell> smarter: why does kde4-style-bespin contain a plasmoid?
<Riddell> devfil: what's the advantage of gtk-kde4 over gtk-qt-engine?
<Riddell> devfil: oh and why is the binary named kcm-gtk when surely the style itself is the main feature?
<devfil> Riddell: apachelogger suggests me to call it kcm-gtk-kde4
<devfil> Riddell: the style doesn't have particulr problem, looks good maybe the menus aren't good
<apachelogger> Riddell: the kcm is really the main feature as I understood
<devfil> apachelogger: openSUSE what use as gtk theme?
<apachelogger> dunno, jolly hard to reach someone who knows
<apachelogger> I guess they don't know them selfs ;-)
<devfil> LOL
<apachelogger> looks like they were just using some gtk native theme in 11.0
<apachelogger> but that dev of gtk-kde4 is an opensuse fanboy
<devfil> uhm... this makes sense
<apachelogger> so I guess he will take care that it gets used in 11.1 ;-)
<devfil> when I've used gtk-kde4 the first time
<Riddell> apachelogger: got an opinion on gtk-kde4 vs gtk-qt-engine?
<devfil> I've installed it in ubuntu+kubuntu desktop package
<devfil> it was the same of kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell: I didn't look to closly at gtk-kde4 yet, but I think it causes less problems
<devfil> in kubuntu no
 * Riddell ponders whether to let "libass" through new queue
<apachelogger> Riddell: gtk-kde4 is really just pixmapping while gtk-qt is emulating the whole style
<devfil> a fusion between the two should be the best solution
<devfil> menu from gtk-qt
<devfil> and other things from gtk-kde4
<devfil> Riddell: this seems to be interesting http://jaysonrowe.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/tip-gtk-apps-under-kde-4-and-a-big-thanks-to-opensuse/
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: how does kgrubeditor manage to get root as a kcm module?
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: you want me to explain to you the programming methods?
<jjesse> magic
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: yep
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: well it's not a very "clean" way
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: basically the password is acquired by a KPasswordDialog subclass which is customised to handle errors (eg. the user entered wrong password)
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: and here comes the "ugly" part
<Artemis_Fowl> for example when saving the changes
<Artemis_Fowl> the file we want to write to is checked if it is writable and if not a temp file is created, the contentes are written there
<Artemis_Fowl> and then
<Artemis_Fowl> using KSuProcess we use the command "cp" to copy the temp file->original
<Artemis_Fowl> that's pretty much how root actions are taken
<Riddell> fair enough, it's about the best we can do until we get a kde policykit
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> actually
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: I've written a main inclusion report and put kgrubeditor into the seeds so it'll appear on the CD
<Artemis_Fowl> OK
<Nightrose> ScottK: thanks :)  hope someone finds the time for it
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: A better solution though would be to ship an executable along with kgrubeditor which would be called using KSuProcess too and could perform the cp actions etc
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: so as to make it more platform-independent
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: but still it sux
<smarter> Riddell: upstream put a plasmoid inside, don't know why
<Riddell> smarter: is it at all related?
<smarter> the name in the source files is "Bespin mac-a-like XBar KDE4"
<Riddell> ah, it's to make thing more mac like
<smarter> it's a plasmoid to be put on the top panel
<smarter> it seems to imitate os X top panel
 * Riddell accepts
<asfak> hello everyone. Everything is fine with intrepid kub alpha4 experience but difficulty in getting nvidia-old legacy driver running. Resctricted driver unable to download anything. envyNg installs but during boot only black screen comes up.
<asfak> i have updated to use new 2.6.27.1 kernel esp to use my old webcam using spca driver which were merged in this kernel but with no benefit it seems
<Riddell> asfak: linux isn't really our domain, we just do KDE
<\sh> asfak: #ubuntu-kernel is the way to go...all intrepid kernel stuff should go there including modules
<asfak> actually i am not much concerned about linux. Envy-qt was updated to version 2.0. And according to envyNG developer, only version 177 of nvidia works with new kernel. and this way i am not enjoying full power of kubuntu
<apachelogger> what is envyng anyway?
<asfak> ati, nvidia installer for kubuntu, ubuntu
<\sh> asfak: ask the developer :)
<asfak> i think, developer maybe knowing about this. it's very premature to ask about it
<asfak> anyway i am asking at #ubuntu-kernel
<asfak> BTW, what will be default adept, amarok and digikam version for Kubuntu intrepid ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: can I mention you as sponsor in my core dev app?
<jpds> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/190
<jpds> apachelogger: It doesn't do Konq cookies yet, but if the master can't retry, it'll now tell him why not.
<Riddell> apachelogger: word on the streets is tars might be accessible now
<jpds> !envy > apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger, please see my private message
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> jpds: my wallpaper is as informative as that :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I just started the download
<apachelogger> jpds: applications giving feedback is always good to have
 * apachelogger hands jpds a half cookie
 * jpds hands apachelogger a python learning book.
 * apachelogger shudders and continues fiddeling on his application
<\sh> apachelogger: go for core...go for core :)
<\sh> apachelogger: can you check something causing kmail not replacing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/41322/
<\sh> apachelogger: hardy + ppa upgrade to intrepid...I think something's messed up in kmail-kde4
<seaLne> hehe at a talk about landscape and the staging server has fallen over
<\sh> seaLne: uhm? that's nasty
<seaLne> staging not production so more amusing than anything else :)
<ScottK> \sh: kdepim-kde4 is an old pre-release package from gutsy-backports.
<\sh> doing a presentation and the server falls over is also nasty..no matter if it's beta, alpha, or production...it's funny but shouldn't do
<ScottK> It's not suprising it doesn't upgrade well.
<ScottK> apachelogger: What did I upload of yours again?
<\sh> ScottK: hmm..it was in the hardy ppa...or did it never upgrade at all..no..I never used gutsy-backports
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdesdk 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu8
<apachelogger> \sh: hardy -> intrepid upgrade?
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger should read
<ScottK> \sh: It was in hardy, but was removed back in December.
<apachelogger> \sh: I will take a look at it, there seems to ba general upgrade issue for kdepim
<\sh> ScottK: grmpf :)
 * apachelogger ready something about akregator earlier today
<apachelogger> s/ready/read
<ScottK> 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me  11K 2008-08-28 21:41 apachelogger-core-dev-app_1.0-0ubuntu0~ppa1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> bah
<JontheEchidna> my brother doesn't know how to file good bug reports with me
<JontheEchidna> oh, he probably didn't realise that Lancelot handles user switching inside Lancelot...
<JontheEchidna> which is why he logged me out :(
<JontheEchidna> so did anybody ping me or anything?
<seele> JontheEchidna: doesnt look like it
<JontheEchidna> k, thanks
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new kubuntu-default-settings release
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> my graphics are seriuosly getting messed up here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: to the batcave
<JontheEchidna> cool, 77 kb smaller than the previous release
<JontheEchidna> to the batcave!
<devfil_> apachelogger: can you upload http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41335/ ?
<apachelogger> devfil_: did you testdrive it?
<devfil_> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> as soon as I founda terminal
<apachelogger> uploaded
<seele> argh
 * seele turns off the phone and makes a pot of tea
<Nightrose> seele: who is rodo gon?
<Nightrose> added me as friend on facebook and i have no idea who he is but he also added you so...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<seele> Nightrose: i dont know but it was easier to add him than to keep ignoring his messages
<seele> stupid social networking
<Nightrose> heh
 * Nightrose will ignore him then
<Nightrose> not going to add people i don't know
<seele> you dont get requests from people youve met at conferences and forget?
<seele> i wish there was a way to assign relationships besides how you know someone
<seele> like in orkut
<seele> "know this person in real life"
<seele> "know this person only online"
<seele> "have no idea who this person is but added them anyway"
<jcastro> I find my facebook explodes after conferences
<jcastro> it makes me feel good about myself.
<jcastro> even if they're just oss people who I only meet once
<jjesse> the funny thing about my facebook is when girls i knew in high school add me and my wife asks who she is
<seele> lol
<Nightrose> seele: i know those names/faces ;-)
 * Nightrose is relatively good with that
<seele> i'm terrible, hehe
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> i'll recognize a face if i've met them before, but i can't remember names or projects
<Nightrose> *nod*
<seele> although if i know what their IRC /nick is, i'll remember that :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> and when people come up to you and say your name.. that's the worst.  i feel like i ought to know who they are
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> i know what you mean
<Nightrose> luckily i know the name most of the time
<jjesse> hrmm have i added seele to my facbook account?
<Nightrose> but it is really bad if I don't...
<seele> jjesse: i dont think so
<seele> Nightrose: i just nod and smile and try to figure out where ive seen this person before or what project
<seele> because sometimes i'll talk to people on irc or via mail, and be like "yeah, come see me during the conference"
<Nightrose> yea
<seele> but then people come up to me and start talking about the problem, and forget to introduce themselves and their project so i know who they are
<Nightrose> do that as well
<Nightrose> yea
<jjesse> i do that all the time, my wife always asks "why didn't you introduce me" when she is sstanding next to me... and i'm like i had no clue who that was
<Nightrose> i always hope that somehow they mention something that rings a bell
<Nightrose> *g* jjesse
<seele> jjesse: lol
<seele> well i'm glad i'm not the only one with this problem :)
<Nightrose> seele: hehe you are by far not the only one - take sven for example - I am his brain extension when it comes to names
<Nightrose> he would be completely helpless on conferences without me sometimes
<Nightrose> i don't even want to count the times he asked me who the person he just talked to for an hour was
<Nightrose> ;-)
<seele> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't see how kde4libs can build depend on kdesdk
<apachelogger> sdk will not build without libs and libs not without sdk, that doesn't sound very healthy ;-)
<Nightrose> though not all shops let you do that
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> irssi...
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: would the amarokers be interested in bug 262320
<JontheEchidna> ?
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: got a link?
<Nightrose> ubottu: lazy bot!
 * Nightrose checks
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: i will have our devs have a look
<Nightrose> thanks
<JontheEchidna> too bad apport bugs never get good reproducibility intructions :/
<JontheEchidna> at least the amarok-kde4 packages dep on the -dbg packages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't anymore
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and apport retraces the crash after some time
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> yay for apport I suppose
<JontheEchidna> ...except apport bugs generally end up irremovable stains on the face of Launchpad
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it does?
<JontheEchidna> in the sense that
<JontheEchidna> nobody ever says how it crashes
<apachelogger> that is indeed very true
<JontheEchidna> so they just sit there forever
<apachelogger> one could eventually ask and mark them as incomplete ;-)
<JontheEchidna> we should just close all the ones from KDE3
<apachelogger> we still support KDE 3 based kubuntu versions
<Riddell> well, I have concluded that knetworkmanager doesn't work with the current network manager
<apachelogger> there 30 power manger apps for KDE 4 but no network managers :(
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-29
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you take a look at my application yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, where is it?
<Riddell> seaLne: that big kev?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive
<apachelogger> I made the different kind of application ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: gosh
<Riddell> apachelogger: reads great
 * Riddell snoozes
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> nini Riddell
<JontheEchidna> nini
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah :)
<jjesse_> anything fun happening tonight?
<JontheEchidna> ninjas are secretly packaging KDE 4.1.1
<jjesse_> ah secret ninjas
<vorian> wha!
<vorian> ninja?
<jjesse_> i didn't realize we had packaging ninjas :)
<apachelogger> 私達はか
<apachelogger> that looks pretty wrong
<apachelogger> nini
<claydoh> KGrubEditor works nice :)
 * ryanakca wishes his X were working...
<JontheEchidna> working X is nice
 * JontheEchidna is forced to use nv drivers anyway so he isn't affected
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: neither nvidia, nv nor vesa work :/
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's because I haven't rebooted
<ryanakca> Oh well, the only X apps I ever really use are FF/konqueror and kpdf/okular
<claydoh> my touchpad doesn't react to tapping here, or scrolling all of a sudden
<neversfelde> ryanakca: ping
<ryanakca> neversfelde: pong
<neversfelde> ryanakca: we want to change our kubuntu-de.org design within the next few weeks and the developers of the new look asked, if kubuntu.org reached it's final status?
<neversfelde> hi Ryan
<ryanakca> neversfelde: There are still a few changes to make to the theme before Intrepid is released... a search box like kubuntu-fr.org, move the free download box to the right hand side... wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite
<neversfelde> ryanakca: thx for that information, I will forward it.
<ryanakca> neversfelde: cheers :)
<neversfelde> btw. http://kubuntu.neversfelde.de/forum-corporate. I think it will lokk great :)
<neversfelde> s/lokk/look
<ryanakca> neversfelde: looks awesome :)
<neversfelde> we did a drupal theme, too. But I do not know the status at the moment. Probably, you can use some elements of this for kubuntu.org. I am going to ask, that somebody send it to you.
<ryanakca> neversfelde: thanks :)
<Serega> morning all
<Serega> is there a way to search quickly in this channel logs?
<stdin> download the log and grep it?
<Serega> I have visited irclogs.ubuntu.com, but it is organized in a such manner, so I can't easily "download all #kubuntu-devel logs for year"
<Serega> stdin: ah... grep ALL logs...
<stdin> all the logs? wow
 * Serega sighs looking at his CPU
<Serega> stdin: there is /YYYY/MM/DD directory structure
<stdin> I think wget can use "globbing", so "wget http://..../YYY/*/*/#kubuntu-devel.log", or something like that
<Serega> okay... at least it is real to search in a month
<Serega> oh, I'll try, thanks
<Serega> stdin: for a in `seq 01 30`; do day=`printf %.2d $a` ; wget http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/04/$day/%23kubuntu-devel.txt -O#kubuntu-devel-2008-04-$day; done
<Serega> quick & easy :)
<stdin> look at seq -w ;)
<Serega> stdin: oh, great!
<stdin> but you get extra points for using printf :p
 * Serega thinking about making a flexible script for the log fetching
<Serega> stdin: :-D
<Serega> doh... seq even has --format
<Serega> man rules: )
<\sh> gosh, apachelogger will hate me now
<Serega> \sh: what's up?
<\sh> Serega: nothing I just +1ed apacheloggers core-dev application in a very "sweet" way ;)
<Serega> \sh: what does this mean? :)
<\sh> Serega: that could mean: he wants to love me, or he wants to kill me, depends on his mood ,->
<Serega> haha
<gribelu> if i want to upgrade to intrepid and i have both kde3 and kde4 installed should i remove any of them first to avoid conflicts?
<gribelu> upgrade from hardy that is
<stdin> upgrading will overwrite kde3
<gribelu> what about 4? will i have 2 kde4's after? :D
<stdin> no, because the new kde4 packages conflict/replace the hardy ones
<gribelu> ah cool
<gribelu> so i guess i'm good to go
<stdin> if you're feeling brave, sure ;)
<gribelu> :D
 * apachelogger hugs \sh and jtechidna
<apachelogger> \sh: the python comment is frightening though :P
<apachelogger> we need some upgrade improvements ... everytime I upgrade guidance tells me my battery was removed
<apachelogger> smarter: add a dbus interface to pause status-polling of guidance
<JontheEchidna> aw man, kio-bookmarks 2.0 was just released
<JontheEchidna> well, it's squarely a feature release
<apachelogger> then we can pause polling in preinst of hal and resume it in postinst
<\sh> apachelogger: ah you will love me :) that's a good sign ;)
<apachelogger> hehe
<smarter> apachelogger: but when hal is upgraded, it's stopped, and we don't know if the battery is running out of power or no, letting the user know that we don't know what's happening to the battery let them take precautions
<apachelogger> smarter: then make an dbus interface to tell guidance we are upgrading right now
<apachelogger> let guidance change the icon to something strange and show a popup that information might be wrong because we are upgrading the system right now
<smarter> a dbus interface for that is a bit overkill
<apachelogger> smarter: how else would you do it?
<smarter> just when hal is stopped: "We don't know what may happen to your battery right now, if you're upgrading, don't worry, wait 'till it's finished, if you were about to run out of power, plug your computer"
<apachelogger> hm
<smarter> also, dbus interface are not that useful when DBus is stopped :
<smarter> :P
<apachelogger> smarter: it's a solution, not a very good one though
<apachelogger> "What if I am not upgrading?"
<smarter> "You're screwed up :P"
<apachelogger> well, guidance should know exactly what is going on
<apachelogger> so that the user does
<smarter> it could let people restart HAL if it detects that dpkg is not running
<apachelogger> well, we have 3 different kinds of HAL restarts
<apachelogger> those invoked by the user
<apachelogger> those invoked by an upgrade
<apachelogger> those caused by a crash or something as bad as that
<smarter> 1) user know what to do and can safely ignore the message
<apachelogger> we don't need no message in 1)
<apachelogger> just like we don't need one in the 2 second time frame of 2)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bug 262538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262538 in kdepim "Kontact / Kaddressbook 3.5.10 : mail-list disappeared + impossible to create" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262538
<smarter> why? user may not know what they do when they kill hal and should be informed that gpm will not shutdown your laptop before the battery is empty
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> smarter: which leads to the question how to restart it ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: but yeah, good point
<smarter> kdesu -c "/etc/init.d/hal restart"
<apachelogger> you would have to tell them
<apachelogger> otherwise it is like "don't shoot the bunny" but you don't take away the gun
<smarter> :]
<nixternal> good morning
<JontheEchidna> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<ScottK> apachelogger: What did I sponsor for you?
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdesdk
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<\sh> apachelogger: bug #256261 is an easy one...just fix it now ,-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
<apachelogger> hm
<nixternal> -1
<nixternal> seeing as I don't have intrepid and qt 4.4.1, I can't install your core-dev app, so -1 from me
<apachelogger> it's open source -> go read the source :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Use the source.
<nixternal> its your app, you scratch my itch this time
<\sh> port the app to hardy ,)
<\sh> backport it
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you really want to install .debs from an unsigned repository in any case (consider DNS cache poisoning in your answer)?
<apachelogger> ppa's can't build against hardy-backport
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually the app should build against whatever is in hardy
<apachelogger> nixternal: first the bug if that is ok with you
<apachelogger> \sh: you know, I don't like that kdm is s99, and I don't like that it if -x's it and I don't like that it dev/nulls the output
 * apachelogger should rewrite that whole postinst
<\sh> apachelogger: so why don't you move it to S30 then? same as gdm?
<apachelogger> that is a very good question
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there a reason we use S99 for kdm?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why not ask for a freeze exception for kio-bookmarks?
<\sh> the fun part about it, the report tells us: hal is not started when KDM is already up..so if kdm is now S99 it starts after HAL...so the bug is already fixed in intrepid?
<smarter> \sh: not on upgrades
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: hmm, I guess you're right. There isn't any documentation or translations for it at the moment
<JontheEchidna> so nothing to break
<apachelogger> \sh: the bug is for intrepid
 * apachelogger reads the changelog
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> according to changelog it wasn't touched in months
<\sh> so what's that then?
<apachelogger> first things first
<apachelogger> according to gdm's changelog it was changed to not use S99 due to debian bug 291187
<ubottu> Debian bug 291187 in gdm "gdm should start earlier in the system boot process" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/291187
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that makes tons of sense
<apachelogger> I am making Intrepid boot faster now :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are we merging the Debian 4.1.0 changes as we package 4.1.1?
<apachelogger> not enough time
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why?
<apachelogger> because we have to package 70 packages for 2 distro series where one is completely different
<apachelogger> +QA
<apachelogger> simply not enough time/manpower to do a merge at the same time
<apachelogger> \sh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/256261/comments/8
<ScottK> I don't worry about it for Hardy, just Intrepid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to pull it back together with Debian at some point and it'll be even harder for 4.1.2 than now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we should do it between 4.1.1 and 4.1.2
<apachelogger> rushing a merge within the < 7 days we got for packaging wouldn't have good influence on the quality
<apachelogger> ScottK: you got kde3 kdm installed?
<ScottK> OK;  As long as there's a plan.
<ScottK> In hardy, yes.
<apachelogger> ScottK: please paste the output of ls -l /etc/rc*/*kdm
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Please paste that again.  Desktop is Dapper, so that won't help much.
<apachelogger> ls -l /etc/rc*/*kdm
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41558/
<ScottK-laptop> And why is there no paste.kubuntu.org?
<apachelogger> ScottK: thank you very much
<ScottK-laptop> No problem.
<apachelogger> \sh: ok, I reproduced the isssue - kdm was using S13, kdm-kde4 did use S99, when kdm-kde4 became kdm it was not providing a transition from S13 because it was missing the update-rc.d remove
<\sh> apachelogger: I just did yesterday an upgrade of hardy to intrepid with kde3 installed
<\sh> apachelogger: and kdm-kde4
<\sh> apachelogger: kdm-kde4 wasn't even touched, and before kdm was S99.
<\sh> or did I fix it myself?
 * apachelogger downloads kde3 kdebase
<apachelogger> \sh: well maybe kdm was missing a transition in KDE 3 already
<apachelogger> so ScottK's S13 is even older
<Riddell> moving it back to an earlier start point should be ok so long as it gets testing (which kdm does)
<apachelogger> gdm also suses S30, so I guess it should be pretty save
<ScottK-laptop> This laptop was originally installed as Hardy, so no older legacy is possible.
 * apachelogger just needs to find the perfect transition here
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: ok
<apachelogger> \sh: you probably did fix it then
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Run grep S99 * over the debian dir of the kde3 kdebase.
<apachelogger> ./changelog:  * Fix kdm.postinst to correctly update existing S99kdm links to S13kdm
<apachelogger> ./changelog:  * Fix kdm.postinst to update existing S99kdm links to S13kdm
<apachelogger> ./changelog:  * Make kdm start at at S13 rather than S99 (see Ubuntu Bugzilla No 3143
<apachelogger> we did fix that 3 times
<apachelogger> might it be that debian was using S99 all along and we always merge-lost the S13?
<\sh> but s13 is wrong...since hal became new world order
<apachelogger> well, not in hardy
<ScottK-laptop> I don't have the KDE4 source locally.  Does kdm.postinst not have something like "update-rc.d kdm defaults 13 01 >/dev/null" in it?
<\sh> apachelogger: you mean, the changelog comes from hardy package latest entry?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it does, but that is not going to do anything without update-rc.d remove
<ScottK-laptop> Oh.
<\sh> ./changelog:  * Make kdm start at at S13 rather than S99 (see Ubuntu Bugzilla No 3143 <- this is ancient
<apachelogger> \sh: well yeah, we don't have kdebase KDE 3 in intrepid anymore ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: just move them to S30 as gdm...and go...drop the S99 and S13 crap, try to update-rc.d remove them if they exists...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> writing the changelog right now
<apachelogger> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41568/
<apachelogger> what do you think?
<\sh> apachelogger: if would just if [ -e ...S99kdm ]; update-rc.d remove elif [ -e S13kdm ]; update-rc.d remove ... fi update-rc.d <set to S30>
<\sh> so you save one line ;-)
<apachelogger> then update-rc.d would be executed every time
<\sh> s/apachelogger: if/apachelogger: I/
<apachelogger> which is unnecessary and slows down installation :P
<\sh> apachelogger: make sure only on upgrade ...
<apachelogger> hm
<\sh> and in install set it correctly to 30
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> how to do an IF foo OR bar; then in sh?
<apachelogger> that would probably the best solution of all
<\sh> if [ -e ... ] || [ -e ...] ; then I would say
<\sh> hopefully that's dash
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger just did [ statement || statement ]
<apachelogger> ] || [ works
 * apachelogger hands \sh a cookie
<\sh> hopefully with some ingridiens from .nl
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> because of all the kdebase downloads my upload of kdebase-runtime died -.-
<apachelogger> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41570/
<apachelogger> *testbuilding
<\sh> apachelogger: you forgot now to set update-rc.d S30 somehow...or I'm blind?
<apachelogger> \sh: true, you shouldn't have said moving it out of the if
<\sh> apachelogger: na, I was right, but you didn't follow my orders ;)
<apachelogger> right, the idea was better than yours, the execution was just not very reasonable :P
<\sh> apachelogger: just fix it and you can has core-dev
<apachelogger> not without testing
<apachelogger> Riddell or ScottK-laptop: bug 256261 needs some sponsoring :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<apachelogger> I am off for today
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger and Riddell: I'll take it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thank you :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: you don't need to testbuild
<apachelogger> I pbuilt and upgraded in both scenarios
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I'll testbuild anyway.  Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: When do we plan to upload 4.1.1?
<ScottK-laptop> Before or after alpha5?
<JontheEchidna> [11:17:49] <apachelogger> I am off for tonight
<JontheEchidna> [11:17:55] <apachelogger> or mabye half the night
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  Saw that.  Maybe he'd still be around anyway
<Riddell> alpha 5?
<ScottK-laptop> The one Main freezes for on Tuesday?
<ScottK-laptop> It is 5 isn't it?
<Riddell> yeah, how inconvenient
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<seele> Riddell: do you have the grep command you used to process the hardware logs saves somewhere?
<Riddell> guess we can upload on monday
<ScottK-laptop> I think we ought to.
<ScottK-laptop> A lot of people will test the alpha and better to do that on 4.1.1
<Riddell> seele: grep + " detected " + options.root + entry + " | grep @ | sed 's/.*<detected>//' | sed 's/ @.*//'"
<Riddell> seele: grep detected <file> | grep @ | sed 's/.*<detected>//' | sed 's/ @.*//'"
<seele> ugh.. now to figure out wtf that means
<seele> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> thanks for the release meeting update ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: No trouble.  I hope it was reasonably accurate....
<nemphis> Does someone need an intrepid countdown? http://www.seqfault.de/files/intrepid_countdown.png
<Riddell> ryanakca: ^^
<yuriy> 30 days?
<ScottK-laptop> Long days.
<nemphis> yuriy: just to show it ;)
<jdong> maybe we can count down in seconds :)
<jdong> or uploads. whichever is greater.
<nemphis> :D
<seele> is there a way to view dependencies for a package on launchpad?
<ScottK> seele: Yes.
<ScottK> You have to go to the page for a particular binary package.
<ScottK> apt-cache depends is a lot easier.
<seele> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kgrubeditor/0.8.1-0ubuntu1
<seele> is that the right page?
<ScottK> No.  That's source.  Let me get you a link
<seele> ok.  sorry.. but i've been looking for 10 minutes
 * seele kicks launchpad
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kgrubeditor/0.8.1-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Note that for an arch:any package like kgrubeditor it may be different on different archs.
<seele> ok.. thanks for the help :)
<ScottK> seele: It certainly won't hurt my feelings if you find the LP U/I obscure, overcomplicated, and hard to use and file bugs as a result.
<seele> hmm
<seele> ScottK: is linking to this page to download a .deb or source a bad idea? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kgrubeditor/
<seele> i want people to be able to download kgrubeditor and test it without having to add intrepid sources in apt
<ScottK> seele: The problem is that those .debs were built on the Intrepid toolchain.  They aren't suitable for Hardy.
<seele> even if they have all the deps?
<ScottK> Versions will be different.
<ScottK> It may, or may not, be OK.  Someone who is experienced should test it first at the very least.
<ScottK> If PPAs signed their release file, that'd be the way to go.
<ScottK> Also it's built against KDE4, so you can't run it in Hardy without the KDE4 PPA.
<ScottK> #   kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.0)
<ScottK> # kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.0)
<seele> right, i know that part
<ScottK> My suggestion would be to upload a version to that PPA and let people install it that way.
<seele> so much for that idea, i guess intrepid users will be enough for testing but it's kindof stupid to blog about it since most people wont be testing intrepid
<seele> ok, maybe apachelogger can repackage it for me then
<ScottK> Many of the people here could do it.  It's not very complex and lots of people have access to upload to the PPA.
<seele> ScottK: ok, i'll ping some bodies when i get back from my meeting
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/256261/comments/15 - please fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Medium,Triaged]
<yuriy> so someone else I'm working with is running into django not working under kde4, like I was with project neon packages
<yuriy> somehow creating a QuerySet crashes when running python in a konsole, but works fine on a TTY
<yuriy> I only had this problem w/ project neon, but he's on 4.0.3
<ryanakca> nemphis: thanks :)
<Riddell> yuriy: does django have anything to do with Qt?
<Riddell> or if it works on a TTY see what the difference in the environment is
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you really live in the arctic ocean like your launchpad page suggests?
<JontheEchidna> heh, we only have 5 kubuntu members in america
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: haha, from what I heard, there was a bug where people could move others... dunno if it's true... elmo was marked to be living in Manitoba...
<JontheEchidna> lawl
<JontheEchidna> 9 people from europe have set their locations with google maps
<JontheEchidna> only 5 form america
<JontheEchidna> I have the feeling we're outnumbered
<JontheEchidna> at least we beat Canada, \o/
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Eh, we'll catch up
<JontheEchidna> oh wait, we have more
<JontheEchidna> I just wasn't zoomed in far enough
<ryanakca> You can't count the one in Manitoba...
<ryanakca> I guess I'm the only Canadian, unless more people pin their location...
<JontheEchidna> Is bug 262379 a dupe of bug 256261?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262379 in kdebase "cannot login with kdm." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
<seele> JontheEchidna: me, you, nixternal, scottk, and i think yuriy is up in boston, no?
<seele> is that really all who are in the US? there have to be more
<seele> oh
<seele> JontheEchidna: are you a motu?
<JontheEchidna> nope
 * JontheEchidna lives in New Hampshire
<seele> so we're all east coasters except for nix
<JontheEchidna> vorian is in ohio
<JontheEchidna> not exactly west-coast but not exactly mid-west
<JontheEchidna> *not exactly east coast
<seele> ohio is considered mid-west
<apachelogger> ScottK: oi, stupid pretty much
<nixternal> GO MIDWEST!!!
<nixternal> GO CHICAGO!!!
 * nixternal is doing the Chicago Critical Mass bicycle ride
<nixternal> the same one where the NYC cop tackled the cyclist, but our cops are cool, they ride with us
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: bug 256261 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
<yuriy> Riddell: nothing at all. that's what makes this bug so weird
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: what is this map you are looking at?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: on the kubuntu team's LP page
<JontheEchidna> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<JontheEchidna> stupid copy/paste not workign
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why is quassel using opera as browser
<Riddell> taupter: about?
<apachelogger> ubottu: please tell me about bug 237336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237336 in strigi "strigidaemon doesn't start when "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop" is enabled in KDE4.1Beta1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237336
<JontheEchidna> basically, nepomunk lives in /usr/lib/kde4
<JontheEchidna> strigi lives in /usr
<JontheEchidna> and then people are complaining about the backend
<JontheEchidna> but we can't use the sesame backend because it uses those .jar files
<Riddell> those would be packagable
<Riddell> it's more a question of if we want java on the CD
<apachelogger> I think we can't
 * apachelogger curses kernel 2.6.27
<apachelogger> *reboot*
<Riddell> we can, but it likely would cause space problems
<Riddell> and well, ug
<Riddell> java
<apachelogger> Riddell: space problems is what I meant
<apachelogger> of course, if we would remove openoffice.... ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-30
<JontheEchidna> and yes, the redland strigi backend does suck
<Riddell> nepomuk not strigi
<apachelogger> graphic glitches ftw
<apachelogger> S:
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 256261 pretty pretty please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
<ScottK> crimsun lived in DC and Laserjock lives in NM.
<ScottK> lived/lives
<ScottK> BTW, the thing where you can move other people was no bug, it was a designed feature.
<Riddell> 'dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt-nl "4:4.1.0-0ubuntu9"'   apachelogger what's the lt-nl ?
<ScottK> I think it's less than, not equal
<apachelogger> These treat an empty version as later than any version: lt-nl le-nl ge-nl gt-n
 * JontheEchidna wonders how his network is actually working, since knetworkmanager has been a grey globe for the past day or two
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you tested this?
<apachelogger> Riddell: see ScottK's comment... I lost one line due to copying stuff around
<apachelogger> readded that in v2
<apachelogger> Riddell: so yes, it's tested
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: bug 259278 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<JontheEchidna> uh, I guess
<JontheEchidna> ...my internets are still working though. Else you couldn't see this message :P
<Riddell> asac decided to update network-manager without checking that it worked with knetworkmanager first
<apachelogger> knetworkmanager must be a 2nd class citizen then :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> blue-headed stepchild!
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: the bug encompasses more than connection problems, seems to be NM 0.7 API breakages all over
 * apachelogger hugs kernel 2.6.26 and boots his hardy VM
 * JontheEchidna resolves not to reboot in feat of breakage
<JontheEchidna> *fear
<goatsocks> just made a post to kde-devel inquiring the general status of NM development, hopefully someone will clear up everything
<goatsocks> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&r=1&b=200808&w=2
<apachelogger> I didn't do a real reboot of my laptop in 3 weeks :P
<apachelogger> only hibernated all the time
<JontheEchidna> and yay, konq crashes
<JontheEchidna> any way I can manually disable apport?
<apachelogger> my konq is loosing the addressbar all the time
 * JontheEchidna hugs the regular KDE crash notifier
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, apport is patched in
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> you can disable it I guess, but then you don't get any crahs handler
 * JontheEchidna grumbles and looks for a kcrash file
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: /etc/defaults/apport
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Riddell> should revert to KDE crash handler
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suggestions abou that strigi bug?
<JontheEchidna> uh
 * apachelogger notes that this is minor than minor
<apachelogger> a) strigi-daemon isn't installed by default
<apachelogger> b) nepomuk doesn't start it by default
<JontheEchidna> maybe have a patch in whichever package nepomunk is
<apachelogger> c) there isn't a gui for it at all
<JontheEchidna> that creates a symlink?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: krunner can use it for desktop search
<JontheEchidna> if you enable the XESAM search krunner plugin
 * JontheEchidna wouldn't bother though
<apachelogger> d) there is a crappy gui which is not active by default :P
<JontheEchidna> since strigi does end up eating gigs of disk space
<JontheEchidna> We should just invalidate the bug since it's filed against PPA packages and laugh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: won't fix + explaining above point + saying it is working in intrepid
 * JontheEchidna can't set bugs to won't fix
<apachelogger> oh
 * JontheEchidna needs either bug powers or motu
<apachelogger> I don't want to  :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug closed
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<mcas> good morning
<mcas> can you tell me if there is a plan to build koffice2 alpha 10 packages for hardy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: is anyone going to package koffice2 alpha10?
<Riddell> apachelogger: is that's 1.9.95.10 then I already have
<apachelogger>   koffice-1.9.95.10.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger tells the kubuntu-de guys to publish a news 
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remove https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasmoids and blacklist it for autosyncs
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsibreak-kde4 can also go in favor of rsibreak
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you. koffice2 FTBFS, btw
<JontheEchidna> man
<JontheEchidna> koffice2 always FTBFS
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> I guess that's why the releases are alphas
<Riddell> humph
<devfil> Riddell: -.- you haven't updated .install files :P
<apachelogger> \sh: you didn't do the kde4bindings changes to intrepid?
<Riddell> devfil: I'm sure I spent many hours updating those .install files
 * JontheEchidna feels Riddell's pain
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 262926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262926 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde crashes on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262926
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> is knetworkmanager working for you ?
<Tonio_> no way to connect to wireless on my side....
<apachelogger> hey
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it's broken
<Tonio_> apachelogger: okay
<Tonio_> apachelogger: should we investigate knetworkmanager or networkmanager ?
<Riddell> knetworkmanager needs updated code
<apachelogger> knetworkmanger is just not compatible with the API of current nm 07 upload
<Tonio_> hum okay....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to play with the kde4 networkmanager plasmoid
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you remind me of the svn path please ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: playground/base/plasma
<Riddell> it doesn't do anything much
<Tonio_> Riddell: k
<apachelogger> Riddell: not even the latest stuff regarding 4.2?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<claydoh> so apparently someone thinks you devs are all 10-year-ol children
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097159
<claydoh> s/old/ol
<Riddell> I'm not 10, I'm old and mature!
<Riddell> now if you'll excuse me, I have a date to see Doctor Who with Jean-Luc Piccard in Stratford
<Jucato> kfn is still alive? :)
<Jucato> oh it still has teh same theme :)
<vorian> good morning!
<claydoh> Riddell: I am jealous big Dr Who fan from way back
<claydoh> tenent and stewart in hamlet would be awesome to see
<apachelogger> Riddell: ImportError: No module named ReleaseNotesViewer
<apachelogger> when starting update-notifier-kde
<apachelogger> I guess you should "borrow" it from update-manager
<apachelogger> wah
 * apachelogger gets eaten by popup notifications
<JontheEchidna> ubottu: tell me about bug 254688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254688 in kdebase-workspace "kubuntu kde4 intrepid kickoff menu, items added to favourites dont keep correct icon, generic gear shown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254688
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ideas about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263047?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263047 in kdebase "Konqueror appears in kde4 subfolder inside K menu." [Undecided,New]
 * JontheEchidna clicks
<apachelogger> maybe also a stupid patch's fault
<JontheEchidna> that's weird, to say the least
<apachelogger> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> it should be testable on the next livecd though, right?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the patch?
<JontheEchidna> is 4.1.0-0ubuntu2 on any livecd?
<apachelogger> should be on alpha4
<JontheEchidna> if so, we should be able to test and see if it's a user configuration bug
<apachelogger> it is a user configuration bug
<apachelogger> but how did mr. user cause it
<JontheEchidna> that's the million-{$CURRENCY} question, now isn't it...
 * JontheEchidna brb's for ~15 minutes, the dog's going crazy and needs tiring
 * apachelogger knows that feeling :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> so the dumb dog sees a stick she wants me to throw and goes and crouches next to it
<JontheEchidna> then the stick moves because it's actually a small 6-inch garter snake
<JontheEchidna> then she jumps back
<asfak> alpha 4 konq does not have searchbar plugin by default. Please add them in alpha5
<claydoh> didn't that get added back already?
<JontheEchidna> probably not as a depend of konqueror
<claydoh> I installed alpha4 this past week, and ran normal updates and got the searchbar back
<claydoh> iirc
<JontheEchidna> curse kdebase-workspace-wallpapers and it's hugeness
<claydoh> konqueror-plugins-searchbar rdepends on kubuntu-desktop
 * claydoh learned a new command lol
 * claydoh rtfm for a change
<apachelogger> :)
 * claydoh goes back to updating his kmymoney2-svn ppa....
<claydoh> err cvs...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: didn't we patch bug 254541 a while back?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254541 in kdebase-workspace "System Tray does not display correctly on KDE 4.1" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254541
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we patched that in Qt
<JontheEchidna> or jr did
<JontheEchidna> meh, I guess we should just wait until the 4.4.1 packages to be released then close it
<JontheEchidna> *4.1.1
<JontheEchidna> all these 4s and 1s are confusing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that was systray not displaying at all
<JontheEchidna> oh
<goatsocks> Tonio_: fyi, got a thread going on kde-devel about the NetworkManager situation: http://lists.kde.org/?t=122004649100004&r=1&w=2
 * JontheEchidna wonders if there have been any replies yet
<goatsocks> glad to see cblauvelt hasn't abandoned the nm applet
<goatsocks> plasmoid applet
<ScottK> Who is doing kdepim for 4.1.1?
<JontheEchidna> smarter has packaged it
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> smarter: In KDE3 we have kmail depend on gpgsm, gnupg-agent, and pinentry-qt | pinentry-x11 for GPG and S/MIME encryption/signing by default support.  This is currently missing from KDE4.
<JontheEchidna> any word on a qt4 pinentry?
<ScottK> smarter: Would you please add gpgsm, gnupg-agent, pinentry-qt4 | pinentry-x11 to the kmail depends
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's in the archive.
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<ScottK> smarter: I think gpgsm needs to be added to kdepim build-deps too.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I installed pinentry-qt4, removed pinentry-qt, and now I get prompted with some gtk dialog :(
<JontheEchidna> any magic I have to do/
<JontheEchidna> maybe remove the gtk one...
<_StefanS_> evening
<JontheEchidna> afternoon :P
<_StefanS_> Anyone having problems with the latest updates and knetworkmanager(or network-manager-kde) and wireless?
<_StefanS_> I was just wondering if I have something stuck somewhere in configurationfiles ... I'm on intrepid
<JontheEchidna> latest knetworkmanager is incompatible with latest network manager
<_StefanS_> ah great.
<JontheEchidna> yeh :(
<_StefanS_> is there a bug report written for it?
<_StefanS_> probably being worked on I guess :)
<JontheEchidna> uh yeah there's a bug report
<_StefanS_> mkay
<JontheEchidna> don't remember which one it is though
<_StefanS_> well its probably fixed soon :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should go with gtk-qt-engine
<apachelogger> it might be more crash, but it doesn't make apps unusable
 * apachelogger can't define colors in inkscape wth gtk-kde4
<JontheEchidna> I actually haven't had that many crashes, but FF3 looks pretty bad
<apachelogger> go poke upstream
 * JontheEchidna poked the gtk-qt upstream before hardy was released\
<apachelogger> poke harder
<apachelogger> you know, our boot splash is pretty boring :P
<JontheEchidna> needs more fireworks
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> something stylish
<apachelogger> the kdm oxygen background
<apachelogger> where progress is indicated by growth of the circle thingies
<apachelogger> or maybe just have the circle thingies very dark and increase light while progressing
<apachelogger> though I think growth would look the best
<JontheEchidna> was there an update of kdebindings?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: update?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, -0ubuntu3
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 263103 is probably just an upstream default change
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263103 in kdebase "kde 3.5.10 panel arrangement of Icons on right side is in only one row" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263103
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: >1 week ago
<goatsocks> it might be helpful to have bug 259278 mentioned in the chan topic (if anyone ever reads those...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<JontheEchidna> then why am I getting it now?
<JontheEchidna> uber late bindings update
<apachelogger> maybe it was on dep-wait or something
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that bug looks like a dupe of the one where somebody complained that KDE changed the default of 2-row systray to 50 isntead of 48 pixels
<apachelogger> do I know that bug?
 * JontheEchidna is trying to find it
<JontheEchidna> bug 262062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262062 in kdebase "system tray 1 row/2 row cutoff change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262062
<apachelogger> pbuilding is so unbelivable boring :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> even with amarok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, looks duplicated
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how did you get bug 73025 to reproduce?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73025 in kdebase-workspace "switch user in the KDE menu shows logged out users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73025
<JontheEchidna> I logged in to vt1
<yao_ziyuan> i want kubuntu-kde4 to automatically use WenQuanYi fonts for chinese text of a small size
<JontheEchidna> then typed logout
<JontheEchidna> and it went back to the login prompt
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: I want a bigger cluster
<apachelogger> still I don't get one
<JontheEchidna> went back to vt7
<yao_ziyuan> http://s4.tinypic.com/2qxta93.jpg
<JontheEchidna> then went over to switch user
<yao_ziyuan> see in this screenshot,
<JontheEchidna> and I could still switch to vt1, which showed me as still logged in
<yao_ziyuan> the first button in the taskbar shows some chinese text
<JontheEchidna> uot
<yao_ziyuan> it is displayed in WenQuanYi Black, which is fuzzy when used with small sizes
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<JontheEchidna> some of the input from vt1 just went in to vt7 there o_O
<yao_ziyuan> small-sized chinese text should be rendered using WenQuanYi Bitmap Font
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu/kde3 already has this feature; but it hasn't been implemented for kde4
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: still reproducible with 4.1.1
<yao_ziyuan> it's like, chinese text of size <=12pt should use WenQuanYi Bitmap font
<yao_ziyuan> >12pt should use WenQuanYi Black Font
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah
<apachelogger> funny
<yao_ziyuan> 12 is not accurate. check what's in kubuntu/kde3
<apachelogger> though, I must admit I never use logout for quiting any kind of terminal
<JontheEchidna> How does one usually log out?
<apachelogger> exit
<JontheEchidna> I usually just keep konsole open always
<apachelogger> logout would only work for login shells and since one mostly uses non-login ones (i.e. konsole) I got more used to exit
<JontheEchidna> is it reproducible with exit too?
<JontheEchidna> speeling loks funny thar
<JontheEchidna> *reproducable
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<apachelogger> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=142615
<ubottu> KDE bug 142615 in general "Switch users menu shows users who have logged out of a TTY session" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<apachelogger> haha
<JontheEchidna> lawl
<apachelogger> ossi is even worse with worksforme bugs :P
<apachelogger> even I would have left that one open
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> any ideas on bug 209053?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209053 in kdebase-workspace "KDE 4 Migration - GUI is rendered huge" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209053
<apachelogger> yes, we need to dump kdeglobals
<apachelogger> somehow
<apachelogger> maybe we can use the kde config upgrade system thingy
 * apachelogger didn't yet work with that though
<apachelogger> or we add a postinst running rm /home/*/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<smarter> ScottK: kmail already recommends these packages
<smarter> hmm no, it Suggests them
<smarter> what is more appropriate, Recommends or Depends?
<smarter> Recommends get automatically installed, no?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> Depend > Recommend > Suggest
<smarter> yep
<smarter> but what is more appropriate for gpg/pinentry stuff?
<apachelogger> smarter: more context please
<smarter> should kmail suggests/recommends/depends gpgsm, gnupg-agent, pinentry-qt4 | pinentry-x11 ?
<smarter> it Depends in kde3
<smarter> and it Suggests in kde4
<apachelogger> I would go for recommend
<apachelogger> kmail works perfectly fine without it
<apachelogger> so it's certainly not depend
<apachelogger> still a lot of people would want to have it
<apachelogger> so recommend sounds most sensible to me
<smarter> yep
<smarter> but does it get installed with kubuntu this way?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, recommends of stuff on the CD get pulled in
<smarter> okay, I'll make it Recommends then
<apachelogger> smarter: even then we could manually add it to the cd seed
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> smarter: btw, shouldn't it be pinentry-qt4 | pinentry-qt | pinentry-x11?
<smarter> probably
<smarter> I wonder if I should recommends gnupg too
<smarter> none of gpgsm, gnupg-agent, pinentry-qt4 | pinentry-x11, depends on it
<apachelogger> one probably recommends it
<apachelogger> at least gnupg-agent should
<smarter> yep
<smarter> but does recommends of recommends get pulled in the cd?
<apachelogger> but I guess having it as recommend is the save side
<smarter> okay
<smarter> gpgsm seems pretty useless without kleopatra which seems to be a lib/wrapper around it
<smarter> so I'll recommend it instead of gpgsm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think that logut issue bug wouldn't even deserve importance low
<JontheEchidna> more like wishlist
<apachelogger> well it is an issue
<apachelogger> but certainly not medium
 * apachelogger really gets angry when such reports are medium
<JontheEchidna> it seems that all reports get medium :P
<apachelogger> which is stupid
<apachelogger> they should get low
<apachelogger> if someone proofs they are anything else then low a triager can raise the importance
<JontheEchidna> btw is the kopete doesn't connect to some jabber clients really critical in importance?
<apachelogger> but having them at medium is a waste of time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: some jabber servers
<apachelogger> or?
<JontheEchidna> bug 188836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188836 in kdenetwork "kopete-kde4 crashes when connecting to some Jabber servers" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188836
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: at least high
<apachelogger> most people connect to weird servers
<apachelogger> and even if those servers go down once a week at least not connecting is even worse ;-)
<JontheEchidna> well there are only 30 or so critical bugs in all of LP
<yuriy> I think all bugs up to about a year ago were marked medium by default before they introduced undecided
<apachelogger> oioi
<yuriy> well, probably a bit more than a year ago
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: are you in bug control?
<apachelogger> yuriy: can you add him?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: would be nice if I was
<yuriy> no..
<JontheEchidna> I guess I should apply
 * apachelogger always thought yuriy was some kind of bug master, apparently he was wrong :P
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: get on that! I think you have to email ubuntu-bug-control or some such thing, or maybe just bdmurrary
<yuriy> *bdmurray
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apply for motu :P
<apachelogger> makes more sense
<JontheEchidna> what about the have-to-participate-in-two-cycles jazz?
<yuriy> apachelogger: that's an interesting thought... I don't know if anybody is an admin except bdmurray
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: resolve bug #1 and none will care ;-)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<apachelogger> yuriy: lp will know
<apachelogger> oh runtime finished
<yuriy> of course
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you confirm a bug please leave a comment
<apachelogger> bug 243605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243605 in kdebase-workspace "KDE 4.1 - Panels can't float" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243605
<JontheEchidna> I should probably look for an upstream report fo
<JontheEchidna> r that too
<yuriy> and sounds like a wishlist
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I can't set bugs as wishlist though...
<yuriy> right. looks like apachelogger already did it.  I've been assuming for a while now that you are in bug control
<JontheEchidna> I probably could be
<yuriy> definitely can
<JontheEchidna> could y'all vouch for me so I don't have to make a list of 5 bugs I've traiged? :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where do I have to?
 * yuriy isn't an "Ubuntu developer"
<apachelogger> you are triager though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'd probably say that you could vouch for me in the application email
<apachelogger> certainly
<JontheEchidna> I'll CC you
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-31
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/263130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263130 in kdebase "kicker external taskbar transparency issues with upgrade to KDE 3.5.10" [Undecided,New]
<yuriy> gah, there go the arrow keys again
<vorian> i gotta say, I really like this pbuilder 2x build by default
<JontheEchidna> because, what if you like wasting cpu?
<JontheEchidna> actually, it's not 2x'ing for me anymore
<apachelogger> it does on my laptop but not on my workstation
<apachelogger> maybe my workstation developed an AI and refused to do that
<JontheEchidna> could somebody won't fix bug 207829?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207829 in adept "Adept does not appear in the center of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207829
<JontheEchidna> I set it to invalid but the guy reopened it
 * claydoh soo wants to stir things up on that bug
 * claydoh hates windows that open directly in the middle to be honest
<claydoh> but thays just one dudes preference so I won't be bad
<vorian> it's safe to say we will not fix that bug
<claydoh> are there guidelines for that sort of thing?
<JontheEchidna> Set status to Won't Fix -> explain why
<JontheEchidna> motus and bugcontrol members have the power to won'tfix stuff
<vorian> commented JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> plus, dolphin doesn't center itself either
<ScottK> JontheEchidna:
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks
<Riddell> smarter: tackat asks if you can check marble works in 4.1.1
<smarter> Riddell: I can, but why wouldn't it work?
<SiNiESTr0> (rejoin
<apachelogger> Riddell: marble seemed to be working just fne when I tried it yesterday
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> !info automoc intrepid
<ubottu> automoc (source: automoc): automatic moc for Qt 4 packages. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0~svn834416-1 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 116 kB
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> didn't I create a package to supersed this version
<jtechidna> g'morning all
<JontheEchidna> \sh: kdeutils-kde4 4.1.1 is FTBFS cuz sip throws a traceback during cmake configuration, so pyqt4 and pykde4 don't get found. This means that kde-printer-applet doesn't get built
<JontheEchidna> Traceback (most recent call last):
<JontheEchidna>   File "/tmp/buildd/kdeutils-kde4-4.1.1/printer-applet/cmake-modules/FindSIP.py", line 7, in <module>
<JontheEchidna>     import sipconfig
<JontheEchidna> ImportError: No module named sipconfig
<apachelogger> python-sip4-dev: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/sipconfig.py
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is that package pulled in by the dependency chain?
<JontheEchidna> I think it would be
<apachelogger> well, is it or is it not :P
<JontheEchidna> python-sip4-dev is a dep of python-qt4-dev
<JontheEchidna> and python-qt4-dev is a build-dep of kdeutils-kde4
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> python-sip4-dev is a build dep too
<apachelogger> so why does it not get found
<JontheEchidna> so can we invalidate bug 263186? It's from an old alpha of koffice from hardy...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263186 in koffice2 "krita for kde4 crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263186
<JontheEchidna> alpha3
<apachelogger> throw it away
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 263294 if you're looking at kdepim
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263294 in kdepim "package ktimetracker 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/kde4/karm.desktop', which is also in package ktimetracker-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263294
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I told smarter about htat
<apachelogger> we need conflicts/replaces for all kdepim packages
<JontheEchidna> k, cool
<smarter> apachelogger: ooh, I forgot
<smarter> by the way, any news on this have_nie thing?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: I assigned the bug to you, btw
<apachelogger> smarter: nope, I resent my question in #kontact
<coreymon77> apachelogger: you around
<apachelogger> aye
<coreymon77> apachelogger: we have someone who doesnt speak english very well agrivating us in the support channel
<coreymon77> apachelogger: you said you were good with trolls?
<apachelogger> coreymon77: who?
<coreymon77> knkd
<apachelogger> coreymon77: apparently he gave up, but I wouldn't call that trolling anyways ;-)
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> it was getting irritating
<apachelogger> coreymon77: tell him to leave and if he doesn't just ignore
<coreymon77> meh
<apachelogger> if he is irritating other help seekers a kick might be helpful as well
<coreymon77> going to walk the dog now
<neversfelde> \sh: ping
<jjesse> is synaptic installed as a part of intrepid?  trying to figure out how i got it in my intrepid vm
<JontheEchidna> nope
<jjesse> hrm then i wonder what application installed it then
<claydoh> jjesse: I think I got it somehow from build-essential, not sure
<claydoh> kinda surprised me as I don't use it
<claydoh> but something did pull it in for me as well
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nice dep chain
<apachelogger>  update-manager-kde -> update-manager-core -> update-manager -> synaptic
<apachelogger> claydoh, jjesse: I guess that explains synaptic?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that chain actually seems to be outdated
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> downloading the live cdc from today to see what happens
<jjesse> sorry was feeding baby
<claydoh> I only got as deep as update-manager before I got bored, and started cooking dinner
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I think, if there was a dep change from any of our packages to synatpic, it is gone now
<apachelogger> *dep chain
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-24
 * ryanakca agrees about the logos
<JontheEchidna> new kdevplatform fixes things
<ScottK> jussi01: Trying to make sure Quassel highlights worked OK with plasma-netbook.
<ScottK> They do.
<shtylman> I think the kubuntu logo could be the ubuntu logo with different colors
<shtylman> and no kogs
 * ScottK likes it the way it is.
 * shtylman agrees :)
 * yuriy wonders how long Riddell took coming up with it
 * shtylman likes to think god spoke through riddel to make it
<shtylman> *Riddell
<ScottK> lex79: I just uploaded Debian's akonadi-googledata to Karmic.
<lex79> \o/ thank you :)
<ScottK> Thanks for reminding me.
<Riddell> shtylman: the logo was done by the chap who does konqi the dragon
<Riddell> neversfelde: koffice 2.1 beta is available if you want to take it
<taavikko> without searching: is it known bug that apport is failing in karmic?
<taavikko> python2.6 seems crashing during startup that causes apport to fail
<Riddell> taavikko: yeah python2.6 is on my list of things to look at today
<taavikko> Riddell: ok, thanks, just got worried :)
<Riddell> fabo: how does this look to you? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu.mk
<Riddell> _Sime: you just tought me a new ccTLD :)
<_Sime> hi
<Riddell> agateau!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: amarok uploaded
<ghostcube> damn i had could bet there was TB3 in universe
<ghostcube> :|
<agateau> Riddell \o/
<Riddell> agateau: ken doesn't seem to have got round to packaging the libindicate update so no kmail patches uploaded yet :(
<agateau> Riddell: oh
<agateau> Riddell: I just updated it and got r325
<agateau> Riddell: so it should be good
<Riddell> agateau: still 319 in the archive https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet
<agateau> Riddell: mmm maybe this come from a ppa
 * agateau checks
<Riddell> apt-cache policy libindicate2  will know
<agateau> Riddell: comes from dx team ppa :/
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can have a look at koffice this evening
<bakkdoor> hi.
<Riddell> hi bakkdoor
<bakkdoor> i'm working as an intern at intevation gmbh, which is part of the kolab konsortium ( http://www.kolab-konsortium.de/ ) and i'm currently working on a ubuntu package of kontact enterprise 3.5. i was wondering if there is a package like this already out there (I could not find one) and if it would make sense to integrate the package to the official ubuntu repository.
<bakkdoor> or in general, i'd like to know how the best way of getting in contact with the ubuntu community would be.
<Riddell> bakkdoor: here is a pretty good place to get in contact with the Kubuntu contributors
<Riddell> bakkdoor: kontact enterprise is KDE 3 still?
<bakkdoor> that's what I thought ;)
<bakkdoor> kontact enterprise 3.5 is
<bakkdoor> there is also enterprise 4, which is kde4
<bakkdoor> but for now i'm dealing with e3.5. e4 might follow soon
<Riddell> bakkdoor: there's no package currently, of course we used to have kdepim from KDE 3 packaged including patches from the enterprise branch
<bakkdoor> Riddell: alright. well i have a version working for hardy. we chose hardy as a first system, since it's LTS. but once I have this fully covered, I'll also work on a package for the newer versions
<Riddell> bakkdoor: groovy, are you planning to put it in a PPA?
<yuriy> hardy probably had kontact 3.5.10 enterprise, no?
<bakkdoor> i have the currently build packages available for installation via apt-get
<bakkdoor> the url is: http://files.kolab.org/apt/ubuntu/
<bakkdoor> yuriy: yes, correct
<bakkdoor> yuriy: reason for choosing hardy was also, because we have a stable debian etch version and the kdelibs was nearly the same to hardy.
<bakkdoor> would be great, if anyone willing to try them out, would do so and give some feedback, as I'm still new to the whole packaging system etc. but i'm willing to learn ;)
<bakkdoor> Riddell: by ppa, you mean publishing it at launchpad?
<Riddell> bakkdoor: yes, publishing it yourself is fine too but a PPA will give you a build daemon for that extra certainty that it builds correctly
<bakkdoor> Riddell: ah ok, cool. well if that is the preferred way, I will talk to my boss. we want to make it as easy as possible for ubuntu users to use the enterprise package.
<Riddell> bakkdoor: packaging looks fine at a glance
<Riddell> there's no ./configure file, where is the autofoo stuff run?
<ScottK> bakkdoor: You should know that Hardy is not LTS for Kubuntu.  KDE support expires in October of this year.
<bakkdoor> ScottK: oh, really? good to know. what is the latest LTS for kubuntu then?
<ScottK> For Kubuntu it's pretty pointless to deal with anything other than kDE4.
<ScottK> There isn't one.
<ScottK> 10.04 will be our next opportunity.
<jjesse> just the next lts
<ScottK> bakkdoor: I think our kolab server packages are not in good shape either.  If someone were interested in helping out with that, it would be very useful.
<bakkdoor> ScottK: alright, thanks for the info. then I guess working on 9.04 would make more sense then?
<bakkdoor> ScottK: ok. i'll mention it to my boss.
<ScottK> bakkdoor: Or depending on your timeline, maybe 9.10.
<bakkdoor> Riddell: i don't really know, why ./configure file is missing. it is in my work directory. maybe i missed something?
<bakkdoor> ScottK: problem is, that i'm only going to be here up to middle of october. but I'll see what i can do
<Riddell> bakkdoor: that's why a PPA is nice, to make sure the package builds and it's not just a fluke on your machine :)
<bakkdoor> ScottK: our final plan is to set up a automated build and release system so that there are always ubuntu packages of the latest stable version out there
<bakkdoor> Riddell: true :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do you have an upgrade app you want tested?
<Riddell> ryanakca: you're doing a jaunty to karmic upgrade?
<ryanakca> Yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: you can try  update-notifier-kde -d
<Riddell> I don't know if anyone else has tried it this cycle so it may well explide
<ryanakca> Riddell: Well, it fails on "W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found
<Riddell> ryanakca: is that the mirror you're using?
<ryanakca> " ... Maybe have a "Would you like to ignore this line" instead of telling me I have network issues and quitting?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Well, it's one of them, to get the latest tor. We know it's a 404 (so we know it isn't a network issue, we can contact it and get the 404), so maybe say "This repository may not have packages for $RELEASE, would you like to ignore it?"
 * ryanakca realizes he just repeated himself
<Riddell> it normally disabled all but the main ubuntu repositories
<bakkdoor> Riddell: do you have any hint for what i should do to fix the problem of the autoconf files missing? do i need to add these files somewhere so they get into the package as well?
<fabo> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/m359754de
<ryanakca> Riddell: Also, is it written for Qt3 or something? It looks... old, compare the look of the two windows on http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/old-look.png
<Riddell> bakkdoor: you generate them with   make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's using Qt 4's built in theme
<Riddell> fabo: ooh thanks
<bakkdoor> Riddell: isn't that step done automatically when calling debuild ?
<Riddell> bakkdoor: it can be if you turn on the right variable, I havn't touched KDE 3 packaging in so long I don't remember what that variable is
<Riddell> DEB_KDE_CVS_MAKE := yes
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> bakkdoor: so all is well
<bakkdoor> Riddell: ah ok thanks
<bakkdoor> hm it seems that i have that within my rules file.
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/error-update.png is the box with the network issue message and the 404 one.
<bakkdoor> Riddell: any idea, what else could cause this problem?
<Riddell> bakkdoor: well it's not a probklem
<Riddell> if they get generated during the package build that's fine
<bakkdoor> Riddell: so its not a problem that the files are missing?
<Riddell> bakkdoor: no
<bakkdoor> Riddell: ok, good to know. thanks.
<rgreening> Tonio_: k3b packaging question? toolame and kdebase-kio-plugins are listed in Suggests (but neither exist).
<rgreening> Tonio_: should toolame be replaced by lame? and not sure what the kio is replaced by (if anything).
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum old stuff that should be removed... I have to upload another fix today, I'll fix this :)
<rgreening> kk. cool man :)
<rickspencer3> Riddell: I'm just finishing a call
<ryanakca> rgreening: Feel like uploading what you got done in the Dooble package somewheres please?
<Riddell> agateau, davidbarth: about?
<rickspencer3> Riddell: I think davidbarth may have another meeting now :( ?
<Riddell> he did accept the invite
<rickspencer3> ok
<agateau> Riddell: I feel like I am missing something
<Riddell> agateau: meeting to discuss xsplash equivalent in Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> Riddell: I'm here and off the phone
<agateau> oh
<rickspencer3> Riddell: what is the current status?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: we need to get KDM to start and stop ksplashx at the apprioriate time
<Riddell> davidbarth mentioned agateau may be able to help with it
<davidbarth> Riddell: hi
<davidbarth> Riddell: yes, sorry unplanned meeting that i have to attend
<davidbarth> Riddell, agateau: on irc, in this channel, right?
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> yes
<davidbarth> Riddell: bratsche is here too
<Riddell> hi bratsche
<bratsche> Hi.
<Riddell> agateau: do you know anything about this, and are you willing/able to work on itso if davidbarth agrees, are you able to look into this?
<Riddell> hmm, two sentences in one there but you get the idea :)
<agateau> Riddell: don't know much, but I count on bratsche can update me
<agateau> as for being able to work on this, it depends on the deadline
<rickspencer3> Riddell: agateau: does Kubuntu even need xsplash?
<rickspencer3> does it solve a problem for Kubuntu, or just create a problem?
<bratsche> Yeah, that's what I'm wondering.
<agateau> bratsche: can you summarize the reason for xsplash?
<agateau> s/for/for creating/
<bratsche> agateau: I can summarize part of it.  The other part I kind of don't really get, it seems pointless to me.
<bratsche> agateau: The part that makes sense is that we're starting X earlier and not displaying usplash, so we need something to display before the gdm greeter.
<bratsche> So we show a full-screen window with an Ubuntu logo and a throbber moving back and forth, and not a progress bar since historically system startup progress bars are not very accurate.
<rickspencer3> xsplash provides feedback that the computer is booting, and covers for gdm and gnome as they set themselves up
<bratsche> And once we receive a signal from gdm that it is loaded then we hide xsplash.
<Riddell> bratsche: what's the part that seems pointless to you?
<agateau> bratsche: so without xsplash you get a blank screen until gdm shows up, that's it?
<bratsche> agateau: Yes, I think so.
<bratsche> Riddell: After the user logs in then we show xsplash again until the desktop is loaded, and when it receives signals from gnome-panel and nautilus then xsplash hides again.
<rickspencer3> bratsche: right, that's to make the experience look better
<bratsche> Okay.
<Riddell> we have that part already with ksplashx
<agateau> bratsche: it replaces GNOME splash screen then
<rickspencer3> instead of watching gnome load the desktop slowly, and not being able to click, xsplash fades into a functional desktop
<agateau> Riddell: that was what I was thinking
<rickspencer3> Riddell: is it possible to simply deliver Kubuntu with the Jaunty boot experience?
<bratsche> This part ends up being tricky to get it very smooth, and I'm still trying to fix things up with various XComposite related hacks.
<rickspencer3> (we can ask if we *want to * next)
<Riddell> on whether we want this, it's nice to have a quick bootup so if X/KDM can be made to startup sooner that would be nice
<Riddell> and in the worst case if we don't have a splash it's only a few seconds until the greeter loads anyway
<bratsche> Riddell: Well, basically everything that was starting behind usplash is now starting behind X on Karmic.  It will supposedly start faster, but there is still some time there.
<bratsche> So that's kind of the issue for the first half of the splash.
<bratsche> X will be started as soon as is possible.
<bratsche> (please correct me if I'm wrong, someone)
<Riddell> bratsche, Keybuk: will X continute to be started as part of GDM or started separately?
<rickspencer3> but xsplash has some weird gnomish dependencies?
<bratsche> xsplash is written in gtk+.  I could have just written it in Xlib directly, but writing it in gtk+ was faster.
<rickspencer3> so xsplash is essentially a non-starter for Kubuntu as presently written, correct?
<Riddell> right
<agateau> interestingly, ksplashx does not even depend on Qt :)
<Riddell> but the hard part is the *DM integration rather than an app which shows a pretty picture
<bratsche> Yeah, I know.  But it would have taken me longer to write xsplash using Xlib.
<rickspencer3> if ksplashx does not depend on Qt, then it's not really "k" is it?
<Keybuk> Riddell: X is started by the display manager
<Keybuk> the display manager by Upstart
<agateau> rickspencer3: it just happens to be kde splash screen, but it was written to be lean and mean
<agateau> (there is even asm in it)
<Riddell> rickspencer3: right, the KDE and Qt dependencies were all removed because the point is to start immediately not once half the libraries have loaded anyway
<rickspencer3> agateau: so could Ubunutu not use it in place of xsplash?
<rickspencer3> bratsche: ^
<rickspencer3> ?
<Riddell> probably but it doesn't matter much which splash is used, as I say the important point is getting it started
<bratsche> rickspencer3: We would have to hack it up to support the signals we want, and we'd have to do a bunch of testing.  If we want to do that, fine.
<Riddell> and GDM has a nice init system which I think KDM doesn't
<bratsche> rickspencer3: I've never looked at it.
<rickspencer3> probably too late, then
<rickspencer3> what happens if the display manager does not start xsplash, just a blank screen until kdm?
<ScottK> If it's fast enough it doesn't matter.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: right
<agateau> who is responsible for starting xsplash?
<Riddell> agateau: GDM does
<bratsche> gdm init scripts.
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: blank screen until kdm / appearing desktop during auto-login
<Riddell> it's in /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<bratsche> /etc/gdm/Init/Default and /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<Riddell> which I guess is the first thing GDM runs before loading itself
<rickspencer3> ScottK, Riddell would a blank screen be ok?
<Keybuk> Riddell: gdm/Init is what GDM runs to display the greeter
<Keybuk> gdm/PreSession is what GDM runs for the user's session
<ScottK> How long are we talking?
<rickspencer3> but for Kubuntu, we would need something to run, as well as something to start up that thing
<rickspencer3> unless we go with a blank screen
<ScottK> It seems to me I get to KDM pretty darn fast on my mini 10v.
<Keybuk> scottK: no idea, we'd need to see bootcharts
<ScottK> OK.  I can do some boot charts tonight.
 * ScottK needs to focus on $WORK for the next several hours.
<rickspencer3> bye bye ScottK ;)
<rickspencer3> so perhaps a feasible fall back is to do nothing
<Keybuk> for comparison, the GNOME session (auto-login) currently takes 13s to start
<ScottK> Conveniently I have the reference system for boot speed testing. ;-)
<Keybuk> while the GDM Greeter session currently takes around 5s to start
<ScottK> The times to care about are: start to KDM start and KDM start to desktop?
<Keybuk> no
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> What then?
<Keybuk> X "ready" to KDM Greeter ready
<Keybuk> X "ready" to KDE Desktop ready
<ScottK> OK.
<Keybuk> the usual way to tell when X is ready is when the first process with $DISPLAY set is run
<agateau> kdm has a Xsetup script which is run before showing the greeter
<ScottK> I'll see what it tells me and report back then.
<agateau> does gdm greeter shows as fast as possible or does it wait for some services to be started
<agateau> .
<agateau> ?
<Keybuk> as fast as possible
<agateau> I mean, how does gdm knows it's time to show its greeter?
<yuriy> kdm usually takes a second or two to load at the most when X is started, is that the time we are talking about?
<Keybuk> agateau: it doesn't need to know
<Keybuk> GDM starts X, once X is started, it either starts the GDM Greeter session or GNOME Desktop session
<agateau> Keybuk: I don't see xsplash in this sequence
<Keybuk> agateau: in which?
<agateau> Keybuk: in this "GDM starts X, once X is started, it either starts the GDM Greeter session or GNOME Desktop session"
<Keybuk> agateau: as bratsche says above, xsplash is one of the first items in /etc/gdm/Init/Default and /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<Riddell> yuriy: yes although with more things happening at the same time it may be slower
<Keybuk> ie. GDM starts it as one of the first things it does _to_ start the GDM Greeter session or the GNOME Desktop session
<Keybuk> yuriy, Riddell: and don't forget, that at that point the screen has *already* been black for a few seconds
<Keybuk> even if KDM takes only a "couple of seconds" to start, that brings the black time up really quite high
<bratsche> agateau: Yes, we start xsplash from the gdm init scripts.  Once gdm moves into the greeter then the greeter sends a signal to xsplash to go away.  Or if we go into a desktop session then Nautilus and gnome-panel send signals to xsplash to go away.
<neversfelde> Riddell: where can I get the koffice 2.1 beta tarball
<agateau> bratsche: ok
<agateau> bratsche: so it's "only" there to show up while gdm greeter is starting
<bratsche> Yes.
<Riddell> so all we need is to start ksplashx in Xsetup then find a suitable place in the KDM code to tell it to phase out (stealing the relevant code from ksmserver)
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I think so
<agateau> Riddell: and create a throbber ksplashx theme
<Riddell> agateau: yes, or just keep the current "phasing in disk" which I think would be suitable
<Keybuk> how easy will it be to add the OS Switcher to ksplashx later on?
<agateau> Keybuk: since ksplashx does not support text, not very easy
<Riddell> Keybuk: that's a plan for future releases?
<Keybuk> yes
<Riddell> it could have pretty pictures of OSs :)
<agateau> we can always do prerendering though
<Riddell> that's probably something to worry about at the time
 * agateau agrees
<agateau> bratsche: I guess the throbber is expected to "not jump" between xsplash before gdm and xsplash after gdm
<agateau> bratsche: I mean: the throbber position should be the same
<agateau> or more precisely, the throbber current image in the throbber animation
<bratsche> agateau: No, we don't try to do anything fancy like this.  I'm concerned enough trying to come up with XComposite hacks to keep the entire splash window from disappearing when we start window/composite managers. :)
<agateau> bratsche: ok, then we should be able to implement something in a reasonable time frame with ksplashx then
<bratsche> Yeah.. don't worry about little hiccups like that.  It's still a better experience than a black screen.
<agateau> is this supposed to land before feature freeze or ui freeze
<agateau> ?
<bratsche> davidbarth or rickspencer3 ^
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> before feature freeze seems a tad unreasonable
<rickspencer3> I presume Kubuntu is booting, right?
<agateau> it seems to :)
<rickspencer3> I suggest someone needs to create a somewhat detailed plan ... and then we need to get it implemented asap
<agateau> I am quite busy until FF, but I can probably put together a plan before UIF
<Riddell> I just tried adding ksplashx to Xsetup and it works ok
<Riddell> so it's just a case of getting KDM to send the upAndRunning signal
<agateau> Riddell: sounds like you are already on it :)
<Riddell> and making sure KDM gets the same upstart-ification as GDM is due
<Riddell> Keybuk: what needs to be done for that?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I can turn this into a spec if that's useful, then me and agateau and davidbarth can fight between who gets to implement it
<agateau> Riddell: sounds good
<Keybuk> Riddell: probably just remind me ;)
<Keybuk> I assume that KDM doesn't have exotic dependencies compared to GDM? :p
<Riddell> Keybuk: # Should-Start:      console-screen acpid dbus hal
<Riddell> says the current script
<Keybuk> right
<Riddell> nothing silly like network-manager :)
<Keybuk> why acpid?
<bratsche> Keybuk: When does the new init stuff land btw?
<Keybuk> bratsche: between now and beta freeze
<Riddell> Keybuk: I think that's obsolete, it would have been used to suspend from kdm, but now hal (via solid) will be used
<Riddell> gdm also has acpid in it's init.d script
<Keybuk> yeah, but I can't find anything that even uses it
<Riddell> I think we're done, thanks for showing up all
<agateau> ok bye
<bratsche> Thank you.
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have a little issue with libavformat/ffmpeg
<maco> grrr any of you have some notes plasmoid thingy keep adding itself to the panel without you telling it to?
<Tonio_> Riddell: basically kubuntu-restricted depends on the unstripped libavformat
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: k3b depends on the standard one
<Tonio_> Riddell: but libaformat-unstripped doesn't exist anymore
<maco> gettin in the way of my kickoff. wish i had a typewriter :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: although the -dev package still conditionnaly depends on it.... messy :)
<Riddell> maco: that happened to me once, no idea what caused it
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't see k3b depending on it
<Riddell> Tonio_: so fix kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Tonio_> Riddell: libk3b6-extracodecs
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I don't know yet if it's normal that the unstripped ain't there
<Tonio_> Riddell: the ffmpeg package has an issue on that point, as the binary package has been removed, but there are still deps on it in the control file...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to investigate and will fix k3b or kubuntu-restricted extras according to this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just wanted to let you know in case you really want the unstripped version...
<Riddell> Tonio_: libavformat-unstripped-52 is still there
<Riddell> sure you have multiverse enabled?
<Riddell> version 4:0.5+svn20090609-2+unstripped2
<Tonio_> Riddell: still there but from a previous upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/4:0.5+svn20090706-1ubuntu1/+build/1171935
<Tonio_> Riddell: last ffmpeg version doesn't have it, and there is a conditionnal de on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: simply try to "sudo apt-get install libavformat-dev libavformat-unstripped-52"
<Tonio_> Riddell: breaks, and in order to get k3b libs depends on the unstripped version, I need to build-dep on both....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I told you that was messy ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you asked siretart why it has gone?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope I'm going to ping him, especially since it's supposed to be debian merge, but I can't find his version anywhere, only the previous one...
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's ping him
<Tonio_> Riddell: I asked, and will fix accordingly...
<tsdgeos> i guys, any chance you are patching help->report bug menu entry to not work?
<ScottK> If 'work' means report to bugs.kde.org, then yes.
<ScottK> We patch it to report to Launchpad.
<tsdgeos> does nothing here
<tsdgeos> click -> nothing
<tsdgeos> 4.3.0 packages in 9.04
<ScottK> Probably missing some launchpad integration or something.
<tsdgeos> want a bug report about that or better i don't waste my time?
<Nightrose> tsdgeos: confirmed - 4.3 on jaunty
<tsdgeos> ScottK: and you really have so many people to triage the bugs and send them upstream? i don't think si
<tsdgeos> -i+o
<ScottK> Not really my area.
<tsdgeos> ok
<Riddell> tsdgeos: the patch may need adjustments in the jaunty version which havn't been made
<Riddell> tsdgeos: we've been using apport for crash handling for the last few release cycles turning it off before release and as far as I can tell bugs have been flowing upstream smoothly enough without annoying upstream with crashes we create
<tsdgeos> :-)
<Riddell> yay, eet finally compiled
<ScottK> nixternal: Ask NCommander to bump your package build priority.
<nixternal> is it really a rush for it in the PPA?
<nixternal> plus if it is, I think you just did that for me :)
<ScottK> I didn't give him the package name.
<ScottK> We got ~2days for feature freeze, so yes.
<nixternal> ScottK: true, I don't think NCommander would have guessed kairmode in the nixternal ppa :p
<Riddell> tsdgeos: kde4libs kde4libs_4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa3 uploaded to backports PPA with Report Bug apport patch removed, it doesn't make much sense for backports
<tsdgeos> you rock :-)
<Riddell> thanks for reporting
<tsdgeos> well, irc is easy :D
<neversfelde> Tonio_: kid3 is broken. maybe a problem with the latest changes?
<NCommander> nixternal, I need to bump what?
<nixternal> NCommander: nadda, I am going to put it in REVU
<ScottK> nixternal: Don't you want kairmode bumped so I can test it?
<nixternal> i will link you to a deb here in a minute
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> python apps == arch: all right?
<nixternal> no need to build the same thing for all the archs
<ScottK> nixternal: Depends on if you're using any arch any components.
<Riddell> if it's pure python yes
<nixternal> pyqt4, pykde4
<nixternal> with some deps on wireless-tools and bluez, just to make sure they are there
<nixternal> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nixternal/kairmode_1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<nixternal> I haven't tried restarting KDE to see if it starts automatically
<nixternal> it should, I think :)
<Riddell> nixternal: there's nothing in /usr/bin
<Riddell> nixternal: segfaults after turning off wireless
<Riddell> can't turn wireless back on either it seems
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, fixing that now
<nixternal> thought I got it in the package portion but I didn't
<nixternal_> Riddell: the reason for the segfault on shutting off wireless might because we don't support your machine (yet?)
<rgreening> Tonio_: toolame -> twolame ? maybe thats the correct change for k3b suggests
<a|wen> anyone has a kubuntu-default-settings bzr link? ... LP keeps timing out on me
<Tonio_> rgreening: I don't think so, but I'll check ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: we also have a problem with ffmpeg I ned informations from sirestart to fix
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah, I tried ripping a CD today, and it fails to generate the mp3s... least on my system
<neversfelde> a|wen: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<a|wen> great, thx
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What's your plan for kadu?
<neversfelde> building koffice is fun :/
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's a beast
<ScottK> nixternal: Seems to basically work.  I say ship it.
<spacelime> Hello! I'm Olof from Sweden... got a little tempted to start getting involved in the kubuntu community so I thought I'de check this channel out
<a|wen> hi spacelime! welcome on board
 * a|wen waves from the other side of Øresund
<spacelime> thank you! =)
<spacelime> your from Denmark I persume? whereabouts?
<a|wen> spacelime: indeed i am ... from greater copenhagen
<spacelime> cool... i'm from Uddevalla, near Gothenburg
<a|wen> that is not that far away
<spacelime> it's not.... if you have a boat you can sail here in a day or two =)
<spacelime> or even swim
<a|wen> i'd stick to the boat :P
<spacelime> the choice is yours! =)  anyway... this is my first visti here.. actually, i havn't used computers for any creative stuff for about 10 years... i used to do some game programming as a teenager.... was a die hard amiga fan boy... but amiga didn't keep up and i switched to MS and then the spirit slowly faded =)
<spacelime> linux always felt too treckie for me =) but the last few months I came across some very inspiring articles.. .especially by the *buntu- community
<spacelime> so i decided to give it a try with ubuntu and liked it big time
<spacelime> but now I'm switching to Kubuntu because i feel there is more wind in the sails on the kde side somehow
<spacelime> basically i just like the spirit of creativity, sharing and so on and would like to get a piece of the cake
<spacelime> but i'm not sure where to start
<spacelime> packaging seems a little boring to be honest =) but maybe its a good place to begin...
<a|wen> spacelime: cool, glad you like it! ... and appreciate you stopping by here; there is loads of ways, you can help out in the community: packaging, translations, bug squashing / fixing, PR, artwork ... just name what interests you, and we can find the right person to talk to :)
<spacelime> cool =)
<spacelime> what i like the most is to improve innovation.. making things more simple and clever... I also like designing. but as I havn't really done anything along these lines in a long long time it will probably take me a good while before I can to anything usable
<spacelime> i used to program in C++
<a|wen> one thing you can do is to try out the development release, and help us make some great default settings ... if you want an idea about, what happens this cycle also have a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<spacelime> translation is also something I could see myself doing
<spacelime> ok, I'll check it out!
<a|wen> KDE is mostly c++, so that is a good thing to know!
<spacelime> yes that's convenient =)
<a|wen> :)
<spacelime> i've never touched qt though... maybe it would be good to start by learning that.. can you recommend a good tutorial?
<a|wen> i don't know C++, so no good links in that area, sorry :)
<spacelime> ok, np =) what's your main interest?
<a|wen> mostly packaging ... and some bug fixing here and there
<a|wen> Riddell: you have any good links to information about qt/kde programming in C++?
<spacelime> ok, i saw something about a "tutorial day" on the kubuntu todo page.... do you know what that is about?
<Riddell> techbase.kde.org is the site to explore
<spacelime> Riddell: ok, thank you!
<spacelime> it was nice meeting you a|wen! i think it's bedtime here.. .see you later!
<a|wen> spacelime: right back at you ... see you back here anytime
<spacelime> i'll be back =)
<Riddell> good sell a|wen :)
<a|wen> did my very best :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-25
<ScottK> a|wen: Would you have time to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kairmode ? We want it for Kubuntu Netbook before feature freeze.
<neversfelde> koffice 47 %, I guess this will last till tomorrow
<neversfelde> ScottK: I was on a vacation for three weeks and I am not up to date anymore. Was kontrolpack backported?
<neversfelde> I remember, that you acked it, but I am not sure
<Riddell> backports seem to be broken currently
<Riddell> the mass-sync script doesn't work for them
<Riddell> feel free to do it manually and I'll approve tomorrow
<neversfelde> might be the problem
<neversfelde> afair there was also no answer in the plasma-widget-plasmaboard vs. kvkbd thread, I think we should keep kvkbd for karmic and probably switch to the widget if it  reach KDE officiallly
<Riddell> neversfelde: what do you base that on?
<neversfelde> Riddell: both applications are very similar and afaik we do not need the space for karmic?
<neversfelde> if the widget goes official KDE, we should switch for karmic +1
<Riddell> ok, one less MIR :)
<neversfelde> I have a german Howto for disabled persons, who are using KDE on my todo, but this will last till karmic +1. It is important, but very difficult, so I guess, we should use kvkbd in karmic
 * shtylman eating done...time to get to work :)
<shtylman> me amarok still does't produce sound...its very upsetting
<shtylman> actually...I don't think pulse works at all for me.. heh
<Riddell> shtylman: remove pulse is the usual answer
<shtylman> Riddell: I concur... what do I install in its stead?
<Riddell> nothing
<shtylman> oh... I think you lost me...
<shtylman> oh nvm
<shtylman> you are right...
<Riddell> KDE is perfectly able to just send its sound to linux
<shtylman> no pulse = working
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> thanks
<Riddell> shtylman: Feature freeze on thursday, are you able to get the slideshow in?
<shtylman> the functionality is there in the installer
<shtylman> you just need the package that installs the slides to the right location
<shtylman> and the installer will use them
<shtylman> I can make a quick copy of the gtk slideshow slides and put in some kde-centric stuff for now
<shtylman> to get it in before freeze
<Riddell> that would be good
<shtylman> so we have the ubiquity-slideshow-kde package
<shtylman> k...I will do that...and also get my keyboard thing in before the freeze
<shtylman> cause that is a *feature*
<Riddell> lovely
<shtylman> past that...everything else in the installer will be touchup work
<Riddell> shtylman: doing the dialogues?
<shtylman> you mean themeing for better look?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> we could say that's artwork rather than a a feature
<shtylman> yea...I have a few files where I did test runs...and I think I can handle the situation with compositing on and off gracefully enough to try it out
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> snoozing
<shtylman> yea...it is more on the artwork side...ish...there would have to be minimal and non-invasive code changes for it to work
<lex79> ScottK: did you upload akonadi-googledata? seems not....
<yuriy> pyqt4 seems broken in karmic
<yuriy> http://pastebin.com/d4dea6020
<yuriy> or pykde4 i guess
<yuriy> oh feature freeze is not past yet?
 * yuriy should really get userconfig in, so ^^
<lex79> yuriy: did you see if in your system there is /usr/share/python-qt4/widget-plugins/kde4.py ?
<yuriy> hmm there is
<yuriy> it's a symlink to /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyKDE4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py which is there as well
<lex79> yuriy: so you have a old version of kdebindings, I fixed this issue yesterday, try to upgrade :)
<lex79> the correct symlink is:
<lex79> /usr/share/python-qt4/widget-plugins/kde4.py -> ../../../lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py
<lex79> and not PyKDE4/uic//widget-plugins/kde4.py
<yuriy> lex79: sorry symlink is correct, but the PyQt4 dir doesn't exist (didn't notice i was lsing the wrong thing because of tab completion)
<lex79> are you sure? have you kdebindings 4.3.0-0ubuntu3 ?
<yuriy> ubuntu2
<yuriy> all updated though. maybe it just hasn't hit my mirror
<lex79> yuriy: upgrade and check it again if works
<lex79> ah
<yuriy> i'll see tomorrow, sorry for the fuss
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings
<lex79> no problem :)
<ScottK> lex79: I uploaded it and it got rejected.
<lex79> oh :( why?
<ScottK> Copyright stuff.  fabo says it's fixed, I just need to lay my hands on the fixed package.
 * ScottK looks for it.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Gotta remember where I got the last one.
<ScottK> lex79: Tarball is here: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kdetrunk/pool/main/a/akonadi-googledata/akonadi-googledata_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<ScottK> I guess I'll fish the packaging out of their svn and see what I can do with it.
<lex79> ok thanks
<lex79> yes it's fixed in svn http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/akonadi-googledata/trunk/debian/changelog
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I need to get boot speed testing going on this mini 10v first.
<lex79> eheheh, you have fun :)
<ScottK> Riddell: As promised, here's a stack of bootcharts from a Dell mini 10v with SSD runing Kubuntu Netbook Edition http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/bootcharts/
<ScottK> The first couple I had some non-standard stuff running that I killed.
<ScottK> They were all (except probably the last one) done with autologin enabled.
<MsMaco> ScottK: is a new quassel coming soon?
<MsMaco> theyve apparently a new quassel core protocol
<ScottK> MsMaco: Yes.  0.5 should get baked tomorrow or Wed.
<MsMaco> "protocol 10"
<MsMaco> ok
<MsMaco> thanks
<ScottK> Yep.  So I'm not updating the snapshot now until we get 0.5 so I can put it in backports too.
<ScottK> So that way people running cores on jaunty/Intrepid get the same version.
<MsMaco> ok. jussi01 already updated his core
<MsMaco> so my client is yelling at me
<ScottK> It should be just a matter of grabbing the new tarball from github (there's a link on the download page), copying over the debian dir and adding a new debian/changelog entry to update it.
<a|wen> ScottK: kairmode review done; there was some issues though ... one of you, ping me when a new one is up, and i'll look at it again
<jussi01> MsMaco: sorry, forgot to tell you... :(
<ghostcube> goooooooooood mooooooooooooorning problems ....
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> huhu
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my bootcharts I linked to last night?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes not studied them yet
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Just wanted to make sure you had them.
<Riddell> there seem to be two kdm processes
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> I didn't really study them beyond making sure nothing obviously non-standard was showing up on them (the first two have Postfix in it and it was affecting the results)
<Riddell> there's about 1.5 seconds between the kdm processes, dunno if one is the greeter
<Riddell> it could be kdm_greet
<Riddell> ScottK: might be worth putting `ksplashx Default` into /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup and seeing where that shows up
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: It wouldn't boot.
<ScottK> Hung starting the KDE session with the picture of the disk drive showing, but whatever comes next never appeared.
<Riddell> nixternal: I packaged and uploaded your feedback plasmoid
<Riddell> I'll try and get that set up on my server shortly
<Riddell> ScottK: err really, it just froze?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yep.  I left it there for over 5 minutes
<Riddell> you can't click on it to make it go away?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Was the feedback plasmoid python? If so, mind pinging me when you get the source up so I can try to get the -facebook one done?
<Riddell> ryanakca: facebook is in too :)
<ScottK> What "it" am I supposed to have to click on?
<Riddell> ScottK: the large splashs creen
<Riddell> ryanakca: I also wrote https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportPlasmaWidgetFacebook since I think it would be good on the CD
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll try again.  Honestly I didn't fiddle with it.
<ScottK> The boot chart looks the same, btw.
<Riddell> ScottK: doesn't it show when ksplashx starts?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, it's already done? Great
<ScottK> Riddell: What am I looking for to know it's running?
<ScottK> I got what looked like a regular usplash.
<Riddell> ScottK: well ksplashx is the thing with the hard disk, currently you'd need to click on it to get it to disappear and show KDM
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I'll try that.
<Riddell> and the question is how soon before kdm_greet does ksplashx start
<Riddell> and how longer after KDM itself starts does ksplashx get started
<Riddell> freeflying: I'd like to get plasma-widget-kimpanel tidied up and in the archive, have you tested that it works?
 * ScottK reboots.
<ScottK> Riddell: It booted after I clicked on it.
<ScottK> err clicked.  as there's no mouse to aim the spot to click
<Riddell> freeflyi2g: ping
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that's expected, that'll need some code to work around
<freeflying> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> freeflying: I'd like to get plasma-widget-kimpanel tidied up and in the archive, have you tested that it works?
<freeflying> Riddell: it work with scim only
<Riddell> freeflying: why not ibus?  now version?
<freeflying> Riddell: ibus was re-implemented with c, but kimpanel work with their python's
<Riddell> ok thanks
<Riddell> but should be useful for scim at least
<freeflying> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> freeflying: do you know if kimpanel is still being developed and if anyone is going to make it work with the new ibus?
<freeflying> Riddell: I talked with ibus upstream maybe 2 month ago, they said if used really need such one, they will consider of it
<Riddell> yes please :)
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: btw, a package is in Debain New Queue, can I upload it directly now
<Riddell> oh interesting
<Riddell> freeflying: can you just upload that to ubuntu then?  I'd like to get it in before feature freeze
<Riddell> freeflying: is fcitx any use?
<freeflying> Riddell: some user from china prefer to use fcitx
<ScottK> Riddell: I added some more boot charts to the same place.  The last one is the one with ksplashx enabled, but I don't see it.
<Riddell> freeflying: no kimpanel in http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, that's strange
<freeflying> Riddell: I'm not mean kinpanel :)
<freeflying> Riddell: actually, the author hope it can be morged into kdebase or some place like this, thats why didn't push this package so much
<Riddell> yeah but that won't happen for karmic
<freeflying> Riddell: if you think its worth, I can upload it
<freeflying> Riddell: but arne changed the default IM to ibus
<ScottK> Riddell: I think bootchart is quitting too soon.   There must be some knob I need to turn.
<freeflying> just wonder how many users will use it untill ibus's panel get done
<Riddell> Comment[fr]=Un panneau générique de messagerie instantanée
<Riddell> agateau: I think the KDE french translators are getting confused between Instant Messeging and Input Methods :)
<agateau> Riddell: oh
<agateau> I am having dinner with french translator coordinator tonight, I'll pass the message :)
<Riddell> freeflying: some people will probably still use scim?  especially if it's integrated with KDE?
<freeflying> Riddell: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: but kimpanel still need user to configure it manually before they can use it
<Riddell> mm, right
<Riddell> freeflying: so maybe one for the DVD rather than the CD then
<freeflying> Riddell: considerable
<Riddell> agateau: I changed the comment to "Comment=A generic input method panel for Oriental languages" although this may be just as confusing since Oriental means something else in French
<agateau> Riddell: what do you assume "Oriental" means in French?
<Riddell> agateau: Middle East no?
<agateau> Oriental[en] = Oriental[fr]
<agateau> Middle East[en] = Moyen Orient[fr]
<Riddell> ah, tres bien
<agateau> so it should be ok :)
<agateau> you are getting good at this french thing!
<Riddell> je suis terrible a francais
<agateau> :)
<agateau> s/a/en/
<Riddell> freeflying: I tidied up the packaging of plasma-widget-kimpanel and uploaded
<freeflying> Riddell: great
<MsMaco> are you saying i have to learn a new way to type in japanese?
<MsMaco> oh yeah, by the way, why does ctrl+shift+u not do anything in kde apps?
<Riddell> what should it do?
<Riddell> maco_: what should it do?
<maco_> unicode input
<maco_> i thought it was an X thing, but it seems not to work on kde apps
<maco_> which leaves me wondering how you type in unicode on kde apps
<maco_> in gtk ones, i think ctrl+shift+u and then type in the hex code for the unicode (ex 267a for a recycling icon) and then hit enter and it converts to that unicode character
<ScottK> Riddell: If you aren't done with your archive duties for the day, I just reuploaded akonadi-googledata with fabo's latest licensing fixes and it could use some New.
<Riddell> I havn't even started my archive duties for the day :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> maco_: hmm, I don't know
<Guest49177> I had a problem recently with kde 4.3 todo with the 3rd party 'suse free space notifier' system service.
<ScottK> Then you should probably ask them about it.
<Guest49177> kded4 was running at 100%
<Guest49177> scottK, it is bundled with kde 4.3 by default
<Guest49177> and I have done some tests
<ScottK> I see.
<Guest49177> with a small home folder on a 'normal' speed hard drive the performance problems are not noticeable
<Guest49177> kded4 runs at a cool 4% cpu
<Guest49177> but when I mount either a large external hard drive (500GB), kded4 goes crazy at 100%.
<Guest49177> I tried leaving it for up to 6 hours but it does not settle
<ScottK> OK.  Unlikely anything we did to it, so your best bet is to file a bug upstream and discuss it with them directly.
<Guest49177> killing kded4, unmounting the disk, restarting kde fixes the problem
<Guest49177> ScottK, yes, I have already submitted a bug report
<ScottK> good.
<Guest49177> but I just wanted to make you guys awhere of it since it is not a 'required' service... it's a 3rd party plugin from suse that is by no means essential and it should be removed from kubuntu in the meantime
<Riddell> I'd rather find a fix, I find it very useful myself
<Guest49177> I spent some time looking at the code and there is one massive loop in it!
<Riddell> Guest49177: where did you report a bug?
<Guest49177> it makes kded4 totally unresponsive... you can't even log out
<Guest49177> with novell
<Guest49177> it's new account so they say they have to verify it before it will be submitted
<Riddell> hmm, typical
<Guest49177> and since kded4 is unresponsive you can't disable it under system services
<Riddell> I see they have some changes so I can update to the latest version from them
<Riddell> Guest49177: are you running karmic?
<Guest49177> Riddell, no sorry,
<Guest49177> just the backports
<Guest49177> but it's similiar version
<Guest49177> I checked
<Guest49177> latest kde
<Guest49177> 4.3.0
<Guest49177> it's also very noticable with a moderate size usb pen full of mp3... I mounted my 20Gb pen drive and had same problem
<Guest49177> I have noticed a few people in #kubuntu reporting similiar problems (not being able to logout)... general sluggishness, etc... I would be my wifes knickers that they are experiencing the same problem
 * Sime_ just ordered an Intel 80GB SSD.
<Guest49177> Riddell, do you want me to test the latest version
<Guest49177> I would be happy todo so on my laptop
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you take a look at bug 406881 and bug 406881 today?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406881 in desktop-effects-kde "Request for removal (binary and source)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406881
<Riddell> Guest49177: yes but I can't look at it immediately, can you stick around?
 * Guest49177 loves his slotted laptop hard drive
<Guest49177> are you here most days?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Plan for kadu-- maybe employ the service of ancient monks?
<Riddell> Guest49177: I'm always here
<ScottK> OK, I was hoping for something like "I had it updated, so I'm going to work on fixing it"
<JontheEchidna> Heh, I'll look around their bug tracker at least
<JontheEchidna> if they have one
<JontheEchidna> eew, mantis bug tracker
<JontheEchidna> and it's polish
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Talk to POX on #ubuntu-motu.  He often sponsors it in Debian.
<ScottK> Riddell: policykit-kde can go away now, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I thought I had deleted it but seems now
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I thought I had deleted it but seems not
<ScottK> Riddell: Need a bug to remember or just going to do it?
<JontheEchidna> aha: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=9862
<JontheEchidna> http://starowa.one.pl/~uzi/kadu/kadu-gcc44.patch
<ScottK> Debian should want that too.
<JontheEchidna> The kadu package is weird, it ships the source as a bzipped tarball
<JontheEchidna> be back in a  bit, then I"ll have a chat with POX
<ScottK> Great.
<agateau> Riddell: the necessary libindicate update has landed in main
<Riddell> agateau: yep, it's on my TODO list for today
<agateau> Riddell: and I see a patch to add indicator support to Kopete in my crystal ball :)
<Riddell> ooh, exciting
<Tonio_> Riddell: seent he problem with siretart
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reuploading kubuntu-restricted-extras depending on the stripped packages
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> ScottK: I'll remember thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: where is this package handled ? there's no info in the source package....
<Tonio_> probably a bzr branch right ?
<maco_> ScottK: dan just told me that if you put "auto <interface>" before that stanza that does your wpa in interfaces, itll be configured at boot
<ScottK> maco_: knetworkmanager is working for me now and I'd rather not leave my wpa password lieing around in a plaintext file, but thanks.
<maco_> ohok
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno check if there's a branch under ~kubuntu-members  else it'll just be the package is the upstream
<agateau> Riddell: Kopete patch uploaded: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/index.html
<Riddell> ooh ooh
<agateau> This time I worked straight from the package source, so it's more tested :)
<agateau> And it's actually implemented as a plugin
<agateau> So it's easy to turn off
<Riddell> what should I put on the canonical desktop team meeting report for feature freeze readiness?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm
<agateau> Riddell: I'd like to get a Quassel patch ready
<agateau> Riddell: and probably implement some of the changes mpt suggested
<Riddell> agateau: what did mpt suggest?
<agateau> Riddell: quite a few things about application notifications: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<agateau> Riddell: there is stuff for kopete, kpackagekit, powerdevil, quassel, the pastebin applet, lancelot and phonon
<agateau> Riddell: we reviewed applications using action in notifications during Dublin sprint
<Riddell> agateau: reviewed them with what outcome?
<agateau> Riddell: suggested a few changes
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: eek, we already have that patch
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Not good.
<ScottK> agateau: Quassel is doing a 0.5 rc tomorrow that I'll upload before FF.  If you have patches, talk to Sput.
<ScottK> agateau: We're still sticking with our agreement to default off, right?
<agateau> ScottK: not written yet :/
<agateau> yes
<ScottK> The agreement or the patch?
<agateau> the patch
<ScottK> I was speaking generally and not just about Quassel.
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy on the feedback plugin :)
<nixternal> anyone else have probs with the new kernel updates?
<ScottK> I heard bad things about encryptfs
<Riddell> nixternal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportPlasmaWidgetKubuntuQaFeedback
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just found a patch for adblock in arora, interested in that before the feature freeze ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: importing rules seems to work, subscribing the rules on the fly might need a couple of fixes, but can be disabled later in case won't work...
<Tonio_> Riddell: according to my tests it works at least as well as in konqueror...
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, that's exactly the prob, my encryption
<ScottK> UR Screwed then.
<nixternal> still have -6 installed and it works :)
<ScottK> There you go then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: interested in arora+adblock ? could make sense for the netbook one (although it'll be preliminary release)
<nixternal> ya, I always keep around older kernels during dev cycle
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm on my way out the door for a meeting.
<nixternal> ya, the netbook isn't encrypted and it seems to be booting fine with the new kernel
<Tonio_> ScottK: okay we can discuss this toonight
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes but check with upstream if it makes sense to patch or wait for a new release
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll send an email toonight so that we can decide tomorrow just before the freeze
<ScottK> Tonio_: On Netbook I don't see a convincing case for Arora over Firefox if we don't use Konqueror as the default.
<Tonio_> ScottK: lightweight ? :)
<Tonio_> firefox is a pain, and especially since 3.5 depends on half of gnome, we cannot consider firefox on the long term plan
<Tonio_> ScottK: unfortunatelly
<nixternal> to bad k-meleon wasn't for linux..that would be a great browser for netbooks
<Tonio_> nixternal: true
<ScottK> Make google gadgets work with Arora and we'll talk.
<Tonio_> nixternal: rekonq is pretty well maintained, maybe in a few month we can use it as the default browser...
<nixternal> I think Google Chrome will be the browser in the future anyways, killing all browser wars :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: we should ping upstream to give him some kind of motivation
<nixternal> Tonio_: rekonq pukes on gmail for me, other than that it is pretty nice
<Tonio_> nixternal: chrome is webkit, as long as we have webkit, I'm fine with it
<nixternal> it just keeps reloading
<nixternal> Tonio_: but chrome == GTK :/
<Tonio_> nixternal: long term plan, as said :)
<nixternal> or chromium, or whatever the hell it is called
<nixternal> the google browser...there, can't go wrong with that one :)
<Tonio_> I'd love to ship with opera :)
<nixternal> did something happen with the kwallet login box for netbooks? it just looked a bit funny...ie. didn't have buttons and stuff, and looked rounded a bit
<nixternal> Tonio_: oh I would too
<Tonio_> but right now, I think we should consider arora for the netbooks, that's the best compromise
<nixternal> Opera == Qt3 though, and they have a "lite" browser in the works as well
<Tonio_> nixternal: there's a qt4 shared version of opera right now :)
<nixternal> oh nice..I will have to take a loo
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> you know what...I knew that, and there is an oxygen theme for it too :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/rc-4570/x86_64-linux/
<Tonio_> rc there :)
<Tonio_> hum we'll have to discuss this web browser thing... atm my preference goes to arora on the netbook side
<nixternal> Tonio_: omg, the new opera 10 stuff rocks
<nixternal> the tabs are super secksi
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I personnaly prefer the oxygen standard theme, but yeah, it's pretty nice
<Guest49177> I am thinking of trying to join in kubuntu development and was just curious about critical patches and how quickly they a pushed through the system
<Guest49177> is it a question of waiting on one maintainer or are there a few top level people who can push through changes?
<Riddell> Guest49177: it's a fairly beurocratic process, due to mistakes having been made in the past and that's very painful
<Guest49177> ic
<Guest49177> but isn't there like 2or3 generals that are responsible for signing off any update?
<Riddell> Guest49177: yes, for universe it's the motu-sru team, for main it's pitti and slangasek (who will consult e.g. me for KDE related stuff)
<Riddell> Guest49177: and we'd love to have you join kubuntu development of course :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: shall I set "Jockey: get it inside System Settings" to postponed?
<Riddell> Tonio_: SMB sharing postponed presumably?
<MsMaco> more [enthusiastic] people, more good!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: most probably
<Guest49177> nice,
<Guest49177> I'll be back soon
<Riddell> it's apachelogger!  he loves us all
 * Riddell considers rejecting binaries for conky on grounds of namespace pollution
 * apachelogger hands everyone a cookie
 * ryanakca thanks apachelogger 
<Riddell> ScottK, fabo: akonadi-google has same issue as before, COPYING is LGPL 3 files are GPL 2
<apachelogger> what is akonadi-google?
<Riddell> a google calendar resource for akonadi
<Riddell> " It provides an easy access to Google calendars events and contacts.
<Riddell> "
<maco> does it include editing?
<maco> like, can you edit a calendar in kontact and have it push the changes to google's server?
<neversfelde> maco: yes
<maco> awesome
<maco> e-d-s was fail at that ;)
<neversfelde> well, it was a little bit buggy last time I tested it, but it worked
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, both him and I were not available for that unfortunatelly...
<Tonio_> Riddell: personal life took me much of my time latelly, that's changing, fortunatelly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, most or our users don't use that on a regular basis
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think next LTS should be our target
<apachelogger> shtylman: we should move the ubiquity style stuff into its own package so kubuntu-firefox-installer can depend on that rather than have a copy of that stuff
<apachelogger> wallpaper.jpg is making up 90% of the size of k-f-i
<freinhard> is there a successor of "system services" (kde3 systemsettings) in developement?
<apachelogger> freinhard: what needs to be successed?
<freinhard> there was a section in kde3s systemsettings to edit /etc/rc?.d/*
<apachelogger> not working very well though
<apachelogger> dunno if that is getting ported
<freinhard> was that a officially part of systemsettings or a "home brew" debian/kubuntu thing?
<freinhard> s/ly//
<apachelogger> pykdeware
<apachelogger> not specific to debian/buntu though
<apachelogger> actually I think it eventually originated on mandriva, might be wrong though
<JontheEchidna> whoa, helluva packagekit update, nice
<apachelogger> still doesn't do removal though
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, what was the lzma stuff you were talking about?
<ghostcube> hmm whats this apple bans linux from apple movies oO
<ghostcube> wth
<apachelogger> good thing they are doing
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> ScottK: you really want to maintain such a diff to upstream? :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger, they backaged all in an sstrange way inbto mov and checking what quciktime you running
<ghostcube> not the english way
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> remember
<apachelogger> I am a ninja
<apachelogger> I know everything
<apachelogger> and even more if it appeared in some bug report :P
<ghostcube> yeah but what should this be a starting war
<ghostcube> -__- i hate guys doing nothing else than bugs reporting roflmao
<apachelogger> for one, they might get support requests from unsupported platforms/players ... and for another it is simply their policy
<apachelogger> they are doing it for years with the ipod
<apachelogger> or itunes
<ghostcube> i know but its not nice to do so ... its theire page they can do what they want its theire codec but its just not nice ...
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i decided not to get an iphone
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> economy is not nice
<ghostcube> i now ich bin dipl bw fachrichtung steurrecht
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> I don't find it nice that the novell kernel dude didn't tellt he community about MS not following the GPL until they did
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> novell is dangerous in my opionion
<ghostcube> they always have been
<apachelogger> any company is dangerous :P
<ghostcube> yeah but sco is history
<apachelogger> or ... can be ...
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> entirely depends on the leadership I suppose
<ghostcube> yeah thats right
<ghostcube> look at Apple without stevie they are not really well
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> imagine what they would be with the other stevie :P
<ghostcube> :D
<freinhard> sco is history? don't think so http://www.heise.de/newsticker/SCO-vs-Linux-Der-Streit-um-Unix-Copyrights-wird-neu-verhandelt--/meldung/144192
<ghostcube> yep i read it i have ct here
<freinhard> that's todays news.
<ghostcube> but they only have a chance if the lawyer says it works if they loose the novell process
<ghostcube> all is over
<ghostcube> if any germans in and want to have an offtopic :D ##ghost
<apachelogger> well, some people just don't know when to stop
<ghostcube> -_-
<apachelogger> besides, it not about the copyright anyway, just about the money associated with it
<ghostcube> sure its all about the money especially now
<ghostcube> we'll see how windows 7 works
<ghostcube> the macosx and linux alltogether ripped new vista SP4
<ghostcube> :S
<freinhard> found something: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/guidance/guidance-kde4/
<ghostcube> hmm the rc settings was very cool in kde3
<freinhard> kde4.3's feature plan lists it, but is still a todo: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Feature_Plan#kdeadmin
<freinhard> does anyone know how i can trust a issuer certificate so kmail doesn't bug me the certificate's issuer isn't trusted?
<dwidmann_> Maybe someone in here could answer my PyQt/PyKDE question? http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=76266
<freinhard> dwidmann_: both work for me
<dwidmann_> freinhard: Okay, that's *very* interesting. Version of Ubuntu? Python? KDE?
<freinhard> jaunty, 2.6.2, 4.3.0
<dwidmann_> uggghhhh
<dwidmann_> I've got the same, and yet the one marked "i_dont.py" still outputs "{}"
<dwidmann_> I wonder where my problem lies
<freinhard> no idea, multicore system?
<dwidmann_> Yes.
<freinhard> k, i'll give it a try on my dualcore machine
<dwidmann_> hah! I ssh'd into my laptop and sure enough, it runs there!
<ghostcube> apachelogger, would it be possible to take the daily ppa from fta into a devel ppa ?
<ghostcube> for songbiird
<freinhard> dwidmann_: doesn't work on a dualcore system, but works when runing via ssh -X (singlecore=ssh=>dualcore)
<Sime_> dwidmann_: I'll just look something up... give me a sec
<dwidmann_> freinhard: you seem to be right ... running it on my laptop physically doesn't work
<dwidmann_> but with taskset -c 0 it does
 * freinhard smells a bug
<dwidmann_> freinhard: Hopefully my fault, that'd be a lot easier to fix
<apachelogger> ghostcube: wha?
<JontheEchidna> Heh
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit now warns that unauthenticated packages were installed
<JontheEchidna> but after the installation
<apachelogger> lol
<Sime_> dwidmann_: I'm not sure why it is different. The only theory I can think of is that KApplication immediates quits because there is nothing to do.
<Sime_> dwidmann_: what happens if you open up a small window to keep the app running?
<dwidmann_> Sime_: just a moment, I'll try that theory
<dwidmann_> Sime_: no, that doesn't seem to have any effect
<dwidmann_> Sime_: also, all the threads really do run, just any signals they try to emit never seem to have any effect
<Sime_> dwidmann_: ok, that was my next Q.
<Sime_> dwidmann_: I'm out of ideas right now.
<Sime_> dwidmann_: and I'm very tired.
<dwidmann_> Sime_: yeah ... I've been out of ideas for weeks :(
<Sime_> dwidmann_: do you really need threads? Python's multiprocess module might be better and safer.
<dwidmann_> I might think of trying that soon (I mean, I definitely know of ways that I may be able to work around this), it's just  I'm now very intrigued about figuring out this mystery ... if you know what I mean.
<Lure> Riddell: who is the right person to look at apport-kde? bug 405378 is really critical for beta... :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<apachelogger> ScottK: impossible to build kdelibs against lzma-dev
<apachelogger> well, not impossible, just not worth the work and diff and everything
<apachelogger> woohooo, only waiting on the main inclusion approvals on rcov, rake and racc now \o/
<apachelogger> bug http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/nxcompshad-0901240448/nxcompshad_3.3.0-3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> bug #252755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252755 in ubuntu "[Needs-packaging] nxcompshad" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252755
<apachelogger> that package makes me shiver
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> plasma-widget-klicker
<apachelogger> missing orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> waheela
<apachelogger> quintasan needs to push his revu uploads a bit more
<sgh> Hi
<sgh> Have any of you guys tried e4defrag ?
<apachelogger> no
<Tonio_> why on earth is dragging a file so *horribly* slow on the folderview ???
<Tonio_> it look like working with windows XP on my X86 DX400 (12 years ago...)
<Tonio_> honnestly, I don't see kde4 making any progress on that point
<Tonio_> when I remember what kde3 was (extremelly configurable, fast desktop env, with sucking bluetooth and network support)
<Tonio_> and what is kde4 (extremelly configurable, slow desktop, with sucking bluetooth and network support)...
<Tonio_> and announcing more and more and more plasma fancy stuff... I don't feel any questioning about "what do our users want"
<Tonio_> I'm getting sick of this actually...
 * Tonio_ in a bad mood
<Tonio_> and that broken cursor when dragging... still there since kde 4.0 alpha1...
<shtylman> apachelogger: what is kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<james_w> hey all, anyone who can/wants to upload amarok around?
<james_w> the amarok in binary NEW apparently doesn't ship any useful files
<apachelogger> so much for that plan
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> what an ugly package to merge with
 * apachelogger shivers
<apachelogger> james_w: I'll fix and upload
<james_w> obviously letting it in isn't great
<james_w> but rejecting from binary NEW leaves a lot of people scratching their heads
<james_w> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> shtylman: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot017.png
<apachelogger> shtylman: since we dont have firefox on the desktop CD the plan is to deploy an app that allows easy installation of that fancy browser
<shtylman> apachelogger: I see some familiar artifacts :) guess the style is reusabe
<apachelogger> thus we need some common package that kubuntu-firefox-installer can depend on, or any other additional tool we might want to supply with fancy styling :)
<shtylman> gotcha...alright... I will add to my todo list to break that off into a package ... if we like the styling in general, we might want to call the package something generic like kubuntu-installer-style
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> how cute is that
<apachelogger> can't build amarok source package on jaunty
<apachelogger> yay for that
<apachelogger> yay for merging
<apachelogger> and yay for breaking the package
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> shtylman: I suppose that makes most sense
<shtylman> hahah
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-26
<Riddell> james_w: the amarok issue will be due to debhelper 7 which we havn't used before, I thought I'd fixed it but maybe not
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> I've rejected in the meantime
<Riddell> yeah I'll look at it again tomorrow
<apachelogger> james_w, Riddell: ubuntu4 should fix amarok, at least it did in my chroot :)
<shtylman> Riddell: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu .. take a look at slides-kde index.html and go from there... (might want to run the generate-png.sh in icons-source-kde first)
<shtylman> Riddell: obviously some of the icons are off and the text will probly need to be updated but I wanted to get the ball rolling ...
<ghostcube> heh my complete system now speaks over jackd
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i ove debian packages and ripping theire libs :-*
<dwidmann_> Sime_: in case you're curious, here's the solution that I've managed to come to: http://pastebin.ca/1542738
<Sime_> dwidmann_: so, what you are saying is that thread.wait() doesn't work.
<nixternal> where are my Kubuntu MOTUs at?
<NCommander> nixternal, _o/
<NCommander> nixternal, (I have some time for sponsoring packages if thats what you need)
<nixternal> NCommander: yay \o/ - feel like doing a quick revu of kairmode?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kairmode   just say yes and I will upload...I don't need no stinkin' sponsoring :)
<nixternal> NCommander: if you can't don't worry, seems a|wen just woke up and is looking at it again :)
<NCommander> nixternal, I'm just test building it now
<NCommander> nixternal, I'll plus one it if its ok
<nixternal> oh, groovy.... it builds
<NCommander> nixternal, just as a rule of thumb, I always do a build myself (part of being a DD :-/)
<nixternal> passes piuparts and my chroot after I rebuilt it
<NCommander> nixternal, is lintian clear on the debs?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> only thing is no manpage
<nixternal> that is the only thing it won't be clear on
<NCommander> nixternal, WTF, I broke revu
<NCommander> nixternal, look where my advocation popped up
<nixternal> woohoo!
 * NCommander managed to advocate the original upload ...
<nixternal> no, it looks right here
<nixternal> advocation is attached to the latest upload
<NCommander> nixternal, *shrug*
<NCommander> nixternal, you still need another +1 on that upload
 * NCommander runs
<nixternal> NCommander: nope...MOTU (me) + you == good to go
 * NCommander notes that his last few NEW packages haven't been REVU'ed :-/
<nixternal> I have done that before...just keep it on the downlow :p
<a|wen> nixternal: still don't get why it is arch: any ?
<NCommander> nixternal, well, its hard to find someone who can testbuild/advocate ARM only packages
<nixternal> a|wen: cuz debhelper bitches
<NCommander> wait
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> Its just python
<nixternal> hrmm
<NCommander> nixternal, advocation recsended
<NCommander> nixternal, fix it!
<nixternal> ya, I changed it to all
<nixternal> lol...I didn't press enter on 'dput revu' :p
 * NCommander is happy he can delete advocations :-)
<a|wen> :)
<nixternal> ok, now we should wait a few minutes and it will be there :p
<nixternal> so it has been sitting there waiting for me to press enter for a few hours...whoops!
<nixternal> just archive the damn thing..I am uploading to ubuntu... ScottK push it when you get around to it
<NCommander> nixternal, archived
<nixternal> thank you sir
<a|wen> nixternal: lintian has some bitching now then ... but nothing that can't be fixed post-upload (pray for a nice archive admin today :) )
<nixternal> a|wen: don't care who the archive admin is, I have control of them all :p
<nixternal> what was the lintian bitching?
<nixternal> besides man page
<nixternal> it is stupid to create a blank man page imho or just copy what 'app --help-all' spits out
<a|wen> nixternal: "build-depends-without-arch-dep python-qt4-dev" and two others of the same kind
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> that is why I had any
<nixternal> originally
<nixternal> when you switch it to all you get those stupid messages
<nixternal> and I forgot to switch it back to all...but did switch, just didn't commit :p
<a|wen> nixternal: you should just move the bouild-deps to build-deps-indep
<a|wen> or most of them in any case
<nixternal> ya...that will get fixed with the next upload
<nixternal> I was rushing to get it up there so we can beat the freeze
<a|wen> exactly ... nothing we can't fix later :)
<nixternal> plus I was tired as hell of working on packages today :)
<a|wen> always that way around freeze ;)
<nixternal> so true
<nixternal> though the packages I was working on weren't for Ubuntu/Kubuntu :/
<dwidmann_> Sime_: no, I'm just saying it doesn't work the way I was thinking/hoping it would.
<dwidmann_> Sime_: I think.
<james_w> nixternal: kairmode doesn't use rfkill?
<ghostcube> -_- hello humans and wanna be humans
<a|wen> hi ghostcube :)
<ghostcube> hi a|wen
<Riddell> neversfelde: how did you get on with koffice2?
<Riddell> yay, amarok got in, thanks apachelogger, james_w
<james_w> thank you
<ghostcube> laughing at the morning http://picpaste.de/hot_dog.jpg
<neversfelde> Riddell: it is making progress, but it will need some more time, because there are a lot of changes
<Riddell> davidbarth: want me to contact the Skype Linux developer about message indicator?
<davidbarth> Riddell: ah, interesting
<davidbarth> Riddell: we'll soon work on a draft spec for xdg
<davidbarth> Riddell: probably once we're pass UI freeze
<davidbarth> Riddell: but it would be nice to get in touch early and see if he's interested in supporting the protocol
<davidbarth> Riddell: please CC ted and me on the message if you want to get the ball rolling now
<bakkdoor> hi
<Riddell> hi bakkdoor
<apachelogger> konnichiwa bakkdoor
<bakkdoor> is there anyone here who is responsible for the kontact package in kubuntu? i'd like to get in contact, because, as you might remember from monday, I work for Intevation GmbH and am packaging Kontact enterprise for ubuntu.
<Riddell> bakkdoor: we don't tend to have paticular package assignments in Ubuntu, so the whole Kubuntu team is at your disposal
<bakkdoor> alright, good. so I suppose, you'e part of the team as well?
<ghostcube> nah Riddell is the housekeeper :D
 * ghostcube un weg
 * apachelogger slaps ghostcube
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> bakkdoor: yes, he is
<bakkdoor> alright, cool :)
<bakkdoor> I've talked to my boss and we'd like to now, if it would be possible to get kontact enterprise officially into ubuntu somehow, and if so, what would we need to do to?
<apachelogger> just the packaging I suppose
<apachelogger> we already replaed kdepim with the enterprise branch once
<apachelogger> for KDE 3 that was of course :)
<Riddell> bakkdoor: it should do the right thing in terms of conflicting with the normal KDE 4 packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: would we still leave the normal kdepim around?
<apachelogger> seems like maintenance overhead
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, I assume he's talking about the KDE 3 version of kontact enterprise
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is a KDE 4 branch
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/kdepim/enterprise4/
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah we could look at that too but I suspect it would be behind the mainline in terms of releases
<Riddell> so it would probably still be a separate package
<sebas> What's the delta between upstream PIM and the enterprise4 branch?
<sebas> bakkdoor: which things are you missing exactly?
<sebas> bakkdoor: ah, you're an intevation dude ... :)
<apachelogger> sebas: seems like loads of kolab specific changes
<apachelogger> from the newslog at least
<sebas> apachelogger: not quite surprising :)
 * apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> do we have kolab in the archives even?
<sebas> I'd rather have it as separate package, replacing upstream's kdepim is likely to get us confused users
<sebas> Yes, kolab seems to be in the archives
<apachelogger> sweeto
<apachelogger> This is the development branch of the Kolab developer team. It has some problems and bugs and is still under some development. It is aimed to provide a Windows XP/Vista packages for this branch, too. At the moment these packages are in a beta phase.
<apachelogger> There is currently no detailed list available that list the feature differences between those versions. So you have to partially rely on your gut feeling for this decision unless you want to actually read the code.
<apachelogger> from http://wiki.kolab.org/index.php/KDE_Kolab_Client
<sebas> :)
<Riddell> bakkdoor: so as long as the packaging is up to scratch and does the right thing to conflict with normal kdepim we'd love to have it.  you can sign up for an account on Revu to upload it so we can comment http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<bakkdoor> Riddell: we're planning on working on a enterprise4 package, as well
<bakkdoor> Riddell: alright, cool
<apachelogger> bakkdoor: does enterprise35 actually work on latest kubuntu?
 * apachelogger would suspect that the missing kdebase hurts quite a bit
<bakkdoor> apachelogger: haven't tried it yet. i've been working with hardy up to now, since kdelibs was almost identical to those we used in debian. jaunty will be up next.
<apachelogger> ok
<bakkdoor> apachelogger: but its working on hardy
<apachelogger> yeah, hardy is KDE 3, jaunty is KDE 4
<bakkdoor> apachelogger: true.
<apachelogger> we booted about anything KDE3ish (except for kdelibs) from jaunty
<apachelogger> so it is very likely that we need to re-add kdebase to ensure proper user experience
<apachelogger> shouldn't be a problem though
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should kick-off a discussion about kde bug 154304 on the kde-devel list?
<ubottu> KDE bug 154304 in general "Toolbars with name other than "mainToolBar" ignore global style settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154304
<markey> is Karmic going to ship with KDE 4.3.0 or 4.3.1?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you want to SRU bug 293213 ... since it actually increases hardware compability it qualifies for SRU I suppose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt doesn't support various multimedia keys, k-d-s has a broken modmap" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293213
<apachelogger> markey: .2 most likely
<markey> oh nice
<apachelogger> at least it was always .2 until know, it's not going to be .0 though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: stuff doesn't actually work yet until they patch KDE
<apachelogger> well, unless KDE really gets behind the schedule :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how so?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: AFAIK the kde key stuff is nothing but name mapping
<markey> karmic rocks, been using it since alpha 2
<JontheEchidna> Qt sees the keys, but KDE can't use 'em
<JontheEchidna> my extra multimedia keys don't work quite yet with KDE, so I tend to believe what the last guy said about KDE needing patched
<JontheEchidna> They show up as sleep, etc, but using them as a shortcut for anything doesn't work
<Riddell> there's nothing listening for the sleep etc keys
<Riddell> I'm vaugly hoping agateau will get round to it one day
<apachelogger> uhm
<JontheEchidna> It shows up in the shortcut widget when pressed
<JontheEchidna> but the shorcut won't actually work
<apachelogger> this is so insanenly crazy :D
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> qt maps Xkeycodes to Qtkeycodes, KDE maps Qtkeycodes to Xkeycodes
<ghostcube> -_-
 * agateau knows very little about keys
<agateau>  (except punching them in a certain order to write programs)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I might be wrong, but, since helio is working for mandriva I would suppose that he enhanced the qt-copy codes in order to enhance the supported keys in mandriva's kdelibs ... so they might have a patch for that too
<JontheEchidna> I looked in an rpm, but it most probably wasn't the right one. (Should be a Cooker rpm?)
 * rgreening wishes his play/pause auto worked for Amarok...
<Riddell> agateau: looking at KMail patches for MI now, are the ones you sent me on 13 Aug up to date?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no patch in sight
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I recommend talking to helio what his plan is :)
<agateau> Riddell: I think so. If in doubt, use the one on my people.c.c page
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: no response from arora devs yet about the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I upload now so that we can drop it later ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: it just works on purpose
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki lett's go
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploaded the restricted package, including all the ffpeg changes
<Riddell> groovy
 * Riddell adds arora to DVDs
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm only the subscriptions don't work although the code is there
<Riddell> subscriptions?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case we can't fix, I'll simply populaite the easylist as we do with konq
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, it should make it possible to "subscribe" to adblock lists, auto update them and so on
<Tonio_> just it won't display the lists right now :)
<Tonio_> so you have to import them manually (like in konq in fact)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about the kwallet integration in arora ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, ask smarter
<Riddell> they're wanting to do it with the cross desktop thingy which proabbly doesn't exist yet
<smarter> I'm working on it using KWallet DBus interface, currently trying to design the API of the relevant class so that porting it to the fd.o spec once it materializes in KDE 4.4 and Gnome 2.30 requires as little pain as possible
<bakkdoor> i'm getting an error when logging in via launchpad openid, anyone else getting this?
<ScottK> Bug 414572 is currently tagged against plasma-netbook.  Is that a netbook specific problem or should it be reassigned (does someone use the widget on desktop and have the same problem)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414572 in plasma-netbook "KDE Microblogs plasmoid does not show friend timelines nor public timeline" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414572
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing netbook specific, move it to kdeplasma-addons
<rgreening> ScottK: Microblogger broken in 4.3.0
<Riddell> it may well be my patch to that which is causing the problem
<rgreening> to be fixed in 4.3.1
<ScottK> Riddell and rgreeningThanks.
<Riddell> rgreening: ah good
<Riddell> probably not my fault then :)
<rgreening> shouldn't be .. no
<rgreening> late changes broke it and a fix was committed too late for 4.3.0 tagging
<Riddell> agateau: ooh ooh KMail works!
<agateau> Riddell: party!
<bakkdoor> any idea what is causing the login problem?
<bakkdoor> or is it just me?
<Riddell> bakkdoor: logging into revu?
<bakkdoor> yes
<Riddell> bakkdoor: what browser?
<bakkdoor> i get an error
<bakkdoor> iceweasel
<bakkdoor> "MOD_PYTHON ERROR"
<ScottK> bakkdoor: Ask on #ubuntu-motu.  You're more likely to find REVU admins there.
<bakkdoor> ScottK: alright, thanks
<Riddell> works for me in firefox bakkdoor, maybe revu accounts need to be approved first?
<bakkdoor> Riddell: might be the case, but it looks like a python error - if this happens due to missing login-rights, it isn't the best way to tell the user ;)
<Riddell> bakkdoor: you don't have to use revu of course so don't let it block you, it's just a bit cleaner if you can
<bakkdoor> Riddell: well I guess it would be nicer for the reviewers to check out the package etc.
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel is about to do their release for our feature freeze.  It requires both client and core be updated at the same time, so I think it ought to go in backports pretty much right away too (after I upload it).
<ScottK> (for people using split client/core)
<Riddell> ScottK: sounds good to me
<Riddell> although I don't know if I can do backports but I saw james_w did some so maybe I can get help from him
<ScottK> Riddell: I can just upload source backports if that's a problem.
<james_w> Riddell: I just followed the instructions on the wiki page
<james_w> mass-sync.py can do them
<james_w> I'm not sure if they need queue processing as well
<Riddell> I got an error when I tried it last but I'm happy to try again
<james_w> the wiki page says "process the *-backports queue of the stable releases" but I've never found those queues :-)
<Riddell> james_w: queue -s jaunty-backports info
<Riddell> james_w: most weeks I find stuff that's been sitting in there since my last archive admin day
<james_w> thanks, I'll know how to complete that step now
<Riddell> normally I do    for asdf in hardy intrepid jaunty; do queue -s ${asdf}-backports report; done    to check all the releases and both New and Unapproved
<Riddell> I do the same for -proposed and run through the universe SRUs
<ScottK> Sput: Would you consider Bug #400122 solved in RC1?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400122 in quassel "quassel URL preview causes segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400122
<Sput> ScottK: it seems to be a bug in qt-webkit, nothing we can do about that (except building without webkit, or disabling the preview)
<Sput> I think people have told me it's fixed in 4.5.2, but YMMV
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sput> I could never reproduce, so can't tell you if it's indeed gone :)
<smarter> I'm pretty sure it's gone since I upgraded to Karmic(and so 4.5.2)
<smarter> before, Arora was completely unusable and crashed on almost every website, never what update caused that
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel will need a source backport anyway, so archive scripts aren't an issue.
<Riddell> aww, I wanted to try to get it working
<ScottK> Just kick NCommander until he approves some more backports for you to try.
<Riddell> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259860/
<agateau> Riddell: oups
<ScottK> Riddell: Any idea how we get the install icon back on the live CD for netbook?
<agateau> Riddell: updated
<bakkdoor> alright, login worked.
<Riddell> ScottK: no, worst case write a quick plasmoid in python I guess
<Riddell> I hear agateau is giving a tutorial on that next monday :)
<Riddell> ScottK: asked morpheus for ideas?
<agateau> Riddell: thanks for the reminder...
<agateau> Riddell: Are you stepping down?
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't.  He's hacking on plasma-netbook next week, so we should discuss it.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't know how it works for Desktop, so maybe you could ping him and ask?  He's in #kubuntu-netbook now.
<Riddell> agateau: no I jest, we'll do it together, I'm away from tomorrow evening until sunday evening so we'll probably only get a chance to talk about it on Monday
<agateau> oh ok
<Riddell> actually I'm doing another pyKDE talk tomorrow
<Riddell> don't let me forget
<Riddell> ScottK, rgreening: I see scribus 1.3.5 is out, I seem to rember you guys talking about it at UDS
<ScottK> rgreening: My plate is pretty full today.  Can you look at it?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> at times I feel rather godlike alright
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please wield your godlike powers to provide a: an answer to the latest question on the lzma-dev MIR and and install icon for netbook live CD.
<apachelogger> first kdelibs
<Riddell> ScottK: where's that?
<Riddell> lzma
<ScottK> Riddell: KDE uses a different lzma and kees doesn't want two in Main.
<apachelogger> which is understandable IMHO
<ScottK> Hopefully apachelogger will wield his semi-godlike powers and make kde4libs understand lzma-dev.
<ScottK> Riddell: Certainly understandable, but it puts us in kind of a hard spot.  I don't think porting to a different lzma library is something we can do indefinitely.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I only took a quick look but to me it seemed like the API of xz is a lot richer than the one of lzma
<ScottK> And I'm going to guess KDE uses that richness or it wouldn't have picked it.
<apachelogger> most likely
<apachelogger> anyway, I'll fix the l10n b0rkage and then take a closer look
<smarter> you mean, xz won't get in main?
<smarter> that's a bad decision imho as GNU is pushing xz and it may ends up replacing gz and/or bz2
<ScottK> smarter: We need to replace lzma-dev if we do it, so that means lots of work it's too late for now.
<ScottK> Maybe Karmic +1.
<smarter> I guess we can wait six months for that
<smarter> apparently, it's gonna replace bz2: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/
<smarter> since 7.1, coreutils is only distributed as gz and xz
 * Riddell spots 3.8.3 in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-policy
<neversfelde> so we bump the Standards Version now, when we upgrade packages?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Only if the package isn't in Debian.
<neversfelde> ok, now I understand why it is sometimes done and sometimes not. Thanks.
<Riddell> agateau: could  you ping me on MSN?
<agateau> Riddell: sure
<agateau> Riddell: just a minute, finding you
<Riddell> agateau: groovy working
<Riddell> although it also has the systray icon and visual notification still but presumably that can be turned off
<agateau> Riddell: I decided to ship the patch for now so that it's in before FF
<agateau> I will fix this after
<Riddell> agateau: isn't just a setting we can put into kubuntu-default-settings?
<agateau> Riddell: We can disable the systray, but if it's enabled, it should stop spinning when the chat widget is raised by an indicator
<Riddell> right
 * agateau is packaging the Quassel patch
<Riddell> ooh, you're on a roll
<agateau> packaging as in tarballing :)
<agateau> I am KIM!
<agateau> KDE Indicator Man!
<Riddell> Increable!
<smarter> I still don't see why we need yet another protocol for that, can't we simply extend the Galago spec used by KDE to indicate which kind of message it's sending and then have an applet listen to only certain kind of messages?
<Riddell> smarter: tedg had an answer to that when he was asked at GCDS, it didn't sound terribly convincing though
<agateau> smarter: it does not really map with knotify
<agateau> (I tried to implement it this way first)
<ScottK> The only answer I heard was "we've already done a bunch of stuff on our own and we don't want to redo it".
<smarter> that can apply to the KDE part too, minus the "on our own" since the spec existed for quiet some times
<ScottK> agateau: I'd figure that's probably lack in libnotify design.
<agateau> you can represent things more precisely with indicators:
<agateau> (especially with upcoming v2 API)
<agateau> an indicator can have icon + text (classic)
<agateau> but it can also have a date, a count
<smarter> that's why I suggested improving what KDE does, it's not like knotify code can't be changed
<agateau> (useful to show for example mail count in a folder)
<Riddell> the indicator is telling me it's up to 60 in KMail already, and I only checked it 10 minutes ago
<agateau> the application has more control on what get shown and what does not get shown
<ScottK> Wasn't that part of the point of the new systray protocol?
<agateau> Don't think so
<ScottK> OK
<agateau> The new systray protocol goal is to get rid of the xembed hacks
<agateau> mainly
<agateau> the goal is also different: notifications are about stuff which just happened, while indicators are about possibly older things
<agateau> for example, kmail can show a list of folders containing new messages
<agateau> you would not expect kmail to fire a notification for each folder at startup
<agateau> Quassel patch is online on http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/index.html
<agateau> have to go
<agateau> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> kmail uploaded and kopete will be shortly
<Riddell> agateau: next week we should look at pushing this stuff upstream
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm testing Quassel 0.5 rc1 right now.  Please let me upload that before you mess with Quassel.
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> Sput: ^^  You might want to sanity check what he did too.
<nixternal> james_w: it will in the future if the app stays and the logic behind it doesn't get into either KNetworkMangler or Powerdevil in KDE.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I talked kees into approving the xz MIR.
<ScottK> No need to port stuff to lzma-dev.
<Riddell> you smooth talker
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> We'll want to remember to write a spec for everyone to switch to xz for Karmic +1
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, or Tonio_: Can you take care of updating kde4libs/kdebase for lzma?
<Sput> wow, aurelien has familiarized himself with our codebase quite quickly :)
<ScottK> I need to drop offline for a while.
<Sput> he just needed a couple pointers and off he went
<ScottK> Riddell: It'll need promoted before we can build-dep on it.
<ScottK> Ohh.  Or nixternal.  I forgot you're core-dev now too.
<nixternal> you forgot I was a core-dev?
<nixternal> for like 2 years now :p
<ScottK> Yeah, but how much stuff do you upload?
<Riddell> ScottK: zx-utils moved to main
<Riddell> xz-utils
<james_w> Riddell: could I trouble you to extract kerneloops from binary NEW?
<Riddell> james_w: let me look
<james_w> thanks
<Riddell> james_w: accepted!
<james_w> thank you
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK or Tonio_: kdeutils needs to be updated after libs, so that ark gets lzma support as welly
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Please do it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: about that l10n issue I was talking the other day where the window capation was incorrect because -capation was passed in the desktop file and resolved in an untranslated way
<apachelogger> I traced the issue to kdesktopfile's readName and I even have a fix at hand: add the appropriate desktop_foo catalog to the list of klocale's
<apachelogger> but, for some reason the underlying kconfig object refuses to query the enhanced catalog list, so one will still get the untranslated name
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded akonadi-googledata again with a new tarball.  Should be all good now.
<apachelogger> however, if the catalogs get add in klocale's initMainCatalogs it works just as well
<apachelogger> so either kconfig clones the global klocale object (which is rather unlikely, right?) or some other magic foo is going on
<apachelogger> ScottK: shouldn't that be akonadi-resource-googledata or something?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm following Debian's naming
<apachelogger> then Debian doesn't follow its own naming
<apachelogger> why would we have plasma-runner-foo but akondi-foo rather than akonadi-resource-foo
<apachelogger> way too weird
 * ScottK really away now.
<apachelogger> bummer
<apachelogger> it got its own KLocale
<apachelogger> -.-
<nixternal> ScottK, Riddell, and james_w:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=commit;h=6973af69db041209bd96fcf0e37f9f2267f05ec0  <- as soon as we get this (next week?) then I will switch to rfkill version of kairmode
<nixternal> though, going with rfkill now would work for everyone else, just not us Dell Mini users...and we are the most important :p
<bmunger> i was hoping todays akregator update would fix my issue but i guess not :/
<lex79> JontheEchidna: launchpad bug 414603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414603 in kwave "New upstream release kwave 0.8.3-2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414603
<neversfelde> yay, koffice build
<nixternal> ScottK: we might want to look at updating to svn 1016009 for plasma-widget-network-manager - will stephens mentioned it has fixed some issues per a blog post comment
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1016009&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1016009 | GSM setting default values fixups.
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd say go for it.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: launchpad bug 419465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419465 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "New upstream release plasma-widget-fancytasks 0.9.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419465
<ScottK> Anyone start looking at lzma yet?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^?
<ScottK> I saw your .desktop change in bzr.
<apachelogger> needed a break after that mess
<ScottK> OK.  Did you upload that?
<apachelogger> nope
<ScottK> OK.  All add some lzma to it and see where we get.
<Quintasan> wow, anyone knows what could make my notfications look like GNOME's?
<ScottK> Installing notify-osd or libnotfiy?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> hmm VLC requires libnotfiy, I wonder why
<ScottK> That's a bug.
<ScottK> At most it should be libnotify|kde-whateverpackagehasknotificationinit
<Quintasan> I uninstalled notification-daemon, maybe that will help
 * ScottK vanishes to try the new quassel.
<ScottK> Seems to work.
 * ScottK tests mutline entry editing.... Works very nice.
<ScottK> I like that better than Konversation.
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel 0.5 RC1 is uploaded, so all yours now.
<ScottK> maco: ^^^ Once it builds you should be able to talk to jussi01's core again.
<ScottK> seele: Quassel 0.5 rc1 is in my ppa and soon in jaunty-backports.  Sput is very interested to hear about usability bugs he can fix before final.
<nixternal> anyone talk to the person on kde-look.org that has been doing kubuntu.org mockups? they are gorgeous
<neversfelde> I am not sure about them, they are very similar to the kde sites
<nixternal> not his latest ones
<neversfelde> nixternal: do you have a link?
<Monika|K> my upgrade to Karmic is failing on the kdebase-workspace-bin package, the dependencies seem to be wrong ( /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu14_amd64.deb )
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+web+page+mockup?content=109869
<nixternal> #4 is probably my favorite...#5 is nice too
<nixternal> I would definitely like to see Kubuntu much larger though, but ya I can see where you say it is similar to the kde.org site
<Quintasan> argh
<neversfelde> I like it, too. Anyway, we should look like ubuntu.com. One product, one layout. And from http://forum.kubuntu-de.org view I like our current design :)
 * ScottK kind of disagrees.
<ScottK> We're different than Ubuntu in a lot of ways and shouldn't feel shy about expressing it.
<Quintasan> ScottK ++
 * Quintasan made his blog layout KDEish
<Quintasan> s/layout/theme
<neversfelde> mhh, I guess a professional in doing marketing would disagree. Sure we should go our own way sometimes, but we have the same basis with ubuntu.
 * claydoh likes the look of forum.kubuntu-de.org
 * claydoh wishes kubuntuforums looked more like it :)
<nixternal> ya, please don't look like ubuntu.com...I haven't ever been a fan of that layout...looks a bit cartoony for me
<neversfelde> claydoh: we are using a vps, which was once payed by me and now is financed with donations
<nixternal> rounded corners are so 1980 :p
<neversfelde> claydoh: also we are planning to move the software to phpbb, probably we can arrange a meeting with our nemphis and the carrier of kubuntuforums
<neversfelde> would be great, if both platforms would look the same
<ScottK> lex79: akonadi-googledata accepted.
<claydoh> neversfelde:agreed, tho why move to phpbb?
<lex79> yeah, I saw :)
<nixternal> neversfelde: if Ubuntu looked like Kubuntu, that wouldn't be a bad thing :p
<neversfelde> claydoh: smf has a bad license and we would benefit from the experience with forum.kde.org
<neversfelde> nixternal: hehe
<Monika|K> Hey, who's bashing cute little Gnomes?
<nixternal> I wouldn't bash a gnome, I love that commercial :)
<nixternal> but gnomes shouldn't be anywhere near a gear, they might get crushed :D
<claydoh> neversfelde: ahh, never looked at the license
<Monika|K> We considered a water fight with the GNOME/Ubuntu crowd on Froscon last weekend
<Quintasan> nixternal: :D
<Monika|K> but decided not to, as we all want to be allowed to return next year
<claydoh> we seriously needto move k-f-n to a linux server at least :/
<nixternal> Monika|K: hehe...a couple of us KDE peeps thought about GNOME vs. KDE hockey match at GCDS
<Monika|K> :)
<Monika|K> I was a bit miffed when I went to a talk I wanted to hear and it was canceled and instead they ran "10 ways to become a GNOME"
<neversfelde> claydoh: we had several other problems, but I am not a part of the webteam (for good reasons^^). nemphis is sometimes around in this channel, he knows the details
<Monika|K> it's a conspiracy
<nixternal> hockey I am good at, but I feel that with a majority of the people not being north american, they would choose soccer, and lord knows I have never understood that game
<Monika|K> What's to understand about soccer?
<Monika|K> Get the ball into the goal on the other side with your feet
<nixternal> the reason for one :p
<neversfelde> nixternal: I can explain :D
<Monika|K> not like what Americans call football but is really handegg
<nixternal> ya, but you can't trip or smash people against the boards...that's no fun to me
<nixternal> though I played a bit of college american football and hockey, so smashing people is kind of fun...great stress relief
<nixternal> :D
<neversfelde> :D
<Monika|K> Are there any girls American football/handegg teams? No? Can't be such a good game then ^^
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> kde-look.org uses Bing.com for those little hover things that popup a window
<nixternal> time for me to moan and groan again :p
<neversfelde> claydoh: as you can see, I got your mail, but forgot to answer. Will do this tomorrow
<Quintasan> Oh well, I'm raging at ext4, better go to bed
<Quintasan> Night everyone
<claydoh> no problem, you gave enough info so far to get ideas flowing
<neversfelde> k :)
<claydoh> now for bad web design : http://web.archive.org/web/20010606211104/home.midmaine.com/~gryghost/emac/
<claydoh> that doesn't include the nasty background gifs ,
<claydoh> i still know nothing about good web desighn
<nixternal> claydoh: I love that old school design :)
<claydoh> or the version with frames
<nixternal> Created by cweber@excite.com - holy smokes...excite.com is hillarious!
<claydoh> there were worse, but archive.org doesn't have them thank god
<nixternal> (C) 1999 :D
<claydoh> frontpage
<neversfelde> have a look at this: http://www.ra-kotz.de/
<claydoh> frontpage express, rather
<neversfelde> this is really dangerous :D
<nixternal> http://www.tekeeze.com/fun-sites/7-fun-sites-you-can-only-find-on-the-gopher-internet  <- that's good stuff....I remember way back in the day, grabbing Slackware from Gopher sites
<nixternal> neversfelde: oh man, that site is classic!
<Monika|K> AOL versions up to 4 or 5 could do Gopher, too.
<nixternal> oh boy, I remember when them and Prodigy had the war going because they stole the code to implement it into their funky browser like Prodigy did
<nixternal> good ol' Prodigy....I remember my username from 1991... rjohn91075
<claydoh> i never bought floppy disks cuz aol ones were everywhere :)
<nixternal> and when I tried aol, my username was rjohn93<something>....they stole so much from prodigy
<neversfelde> when is feature freeze?
 * claydoh is a 'net noob, only got online in 1998, same day
<nixternal> back then, if the power went out in sterling, virginia, aol was down :)
<nixternal> they had the largest data center at the time, without any backup power cuz they couldn't afford it then
<claydoh> i got my first computer tnen
<nixternal> I got my first computer in 1979 :p
<claydoh> :P
<nixternal> my 2nd computer you plugged into the TV....it was the keyboard only model of teh TRS-80
<nixternal> oh the good ol' days
<claydoh> one-handed typing w/puppy in other arm is interesting
<nixternal> sure, a puppy
<nixternal> pfft, like we will believe that
<nixternal> never admit to one-handed typing publically when on the internet
<claydoh> well, if it wan't i could stop and use  the other
<claydoh> i think
<claydoh> um
<claydoh> heh as i said, a noob
<claydoh> ;0
<Monika|K> oh guys
 * Monika|K rolls eyes
<nixternal> haha...come on, I couldn't stop myself when he left himself open like that
<Monika|K> ;)
<claydoh> I did leave a big opening for ridicule :)
<claydoh> im a grown man, i can take it :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Monika|K> gotta reboot
<claydoh> anyway, k-f-n needs to be on a more reliable service than http://www.smfforfree.com/
<claydoh> and as a main place for Kubuntu support, being on a windows server only adds to  any negative perceptions people may form about Kubuntu :(
<neversfelde> claydoh: it is really hosted there?
<neversfelde> how stable is it?
<claydoh> neversfelde: yes, IU think the owner has a deal with them, it is on a server with only a couple of sites on it
<neversfelde> ah ok
<claydoh> neversfelde: it is stable enough, but when it is down, I have had to contact the smfforfree people to fix it so the past couple of outages were for days or longer :(
<neversfelde> thats not goo
<neversfelde> d
<neversfelde> whre is forum.ubuntu.com hosted?
<Monika|K> What's this "indicator display" for that I have now in my toolbar after upgrading to Karmic?
<claydoh> neversfelde: donb't know, I assume it is hosted by canonical/ubuntu?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-27
<neversfelde> ah it is http://ubuntuforums.org/
<claydoh> Monika|K: I don't know, it looks like an email notifier, but I don't have a karmic install atm
<claydoh> neversfelde: from whios, I had also assumed canonical hosted kubuntu-de, but that was just the nameservers iirc
<neversfelde> oh kubuntu-de, it is hosted by amu and he is a little bit weird. So we had to move to kubuntu-de.org and that is hosted by me.
<neversfelde> I think kubuntu-de points at kubuntu.org now
<Monika|K> neversfelde you mean kubuntu.de
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> oh koffice 2.1 beta seems to be mauch faster
<neversfelde> how can I force an overwrite of a file which was installed in 2.02 with kchart-kde4.install and now is installed with koffice-kde
<neversfelde> meh
<neversfelde> koffice-data-kde4.install?
<neversfelde> anyway, brave testers can upgrade koffice to 2.1 beta1, it is in the staging ppa. Kformula seems not to work, probably my fault
<neversfelde> and kplatowork should probably be a separate package
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: make the koffice-data-kde4 package do a Replaces: kchart-kde (<< 2.1beta1) (or whatever the version is for the beta)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: k, thanks
<maco> ScottK: i already pbuilder'd it
<ScottK> OK.
<maco> ScottK: does feature freeze mean that if i wanted to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jhbuild/+bug/419363 id need to package, post to REVU, and get 2 advocates in the next 24 hours?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419363 in jhbuild "jhbuild is heavily outdated, update it" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> maco: No. It means that it's already past Feature Freeze (see u-d-a), so you need an approved FFe.
<maco> chriscoulson just told me in u-devel
<maco> so i guess that means it freezes at the *start* of thursday, not the end of it
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> FFe for a sane upgrade probably isn't really hard to get at the moment.
<nixternal> FFe's are super easy to get right now...I used to get them all of the time for smb4k
<ScottK> And if they gave them to nixternal, it should be a snap for you to get one.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> so true :)
<maco> meh. he probably danced on a bus for them.
 * maco ducks
<vorian> paypal works too
<nixternal> ooh, there is a new Kubuntu derivitive!!! ScottK this one is for you
<nixternal> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<ScottK> nixternal: Not new.
<nixternal> it is for me, so don't ruin that!
 * ScottK considered it already for the 6 year old, but I have enough trouble with her letting her sisters use the box already.
<ScottK> NCommander: I just uploaded kde4libs for lzma support (you may not see it yet, I just uploaded it).  Would you please rescore it so I don't have to sit through all 124 pending ia64 uploads before I upload kdebase for lzma support?
<ScottK> NCommander: Thank you or nevermind as appropriate.
<seele> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> seele: pong
<Nightrose> hmmm quassel update for jaunty today... - will that break protocoll?
<Sput> Nightrose: yes.
<Nightrose> thx Sput
 * Nightrose thinks people should be more careful with this then
<Riddell> oh rosetta, why doth thou spam me so
<davmor2> Riddell: cause you deserve it :)
<Riddell> _Sime: rdieter http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=543730 !
<ubottu> Debian bug 543730 in unknown "SIP 4.8 has a new (non-free?) license" [Serious,Open]
<Riddell> _Sime: any chance you could port pykde to pyside in the next five minutes say?  :-/
<neversfelde> someone tested koffice 2.0.81?
<Riddell> neversfelde: where is it?
<neversfelde> Riddell: in the staging ppa
<Riddell> neversfelde: installs perfectly
<Riddell> as an upgrade from previous koffice
<Riddell> runs great too
<Riddell> krita crashed on close
<Riddell> we need to create a Beta ppa for this
<neversfelde> there are a few problems, kformula is not working and kplatowork is not correctly placed in the menu
<neversfelde> I am not sure, if this is my fault because both is new
<neversfelde> Riddell: isn't the experimental ppa for such packages?
<Riddell> neversfelde: no experimental is more anything we want to chuck in to try
<Riddell> beta should be released versions of KDE, KOffice, Amarok betas
<neversfelde> ok, another ppa then :)
<neversfelde> I will create Jaunty packages if there are no problems with installing koffice
<Riddell> neversfelde: please do
<Mamarok> ook, markey did an upgrade to the 185 nvidia driver and can't start x anymore (Karimc that is), any pointers on how to help him?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: remove xorg.conf, start X again, do an nvidia-xconfig, restart X
<neversfelde> at least that is the first thing I would do
<Mamarok> ok, will tell him to do so :)
<Mamarok> seems to work, thx neversfelde :)
<neversfelde> :)
<Mamarok> yeah, his on again :)
<Mamarok> markey: say thx to neversfelde
<Riddell> and report a bug :)
<neversfelde> probably the module was not build correctly, if the problem happens again, reinstall nvidia-glx-185
<neversfelde> hehe, yes that too
<markey> thx :)
<neversfelde> someone stole the kopete tray icon
 * Mamarok hides it but will not tell where
<Riddell> neversfelde: trying the message indicator in its place
<Riddell> which for some reason is called Indicator Displya
<Riddell> which for some reason is called Indicator Display
<neversfelde> is it a widget?
<Riddell> plasmoid
<Riddell> we should work out how to get it added to the panel on upgrade
<Riddell> question is if kpresenter is good enough for the talk I'm doing this evening :)
<fox___>  /msg nickserv register 123456 goufra@gmail.com
<neversfelde> Riddell: at least you can report some bugs :)
<Riddell> fox___: do be careful with that
<markey> alright, all is good again
<markey> :)
<neversfelde> that indicator display is very confusing at the moment
<fox___> i don't speak english
<Riddell> neversfelde: agateau is waiting for your feedback :)
<neversfelde> I think I have to find out how to use it before :)
<Riddell> well it lights up when you get a message and the app isn't in the forground
<Riddell> assuming you have the latest kopete
<Riddell> and assuing the indicator plugin is turned on (which k-d-s should do)
<neversfelde> but if there is no kopete tray icon, how to start the main app? And why is it the only application that lost it, kontact is still in the tray
<neversfelde> so is choqok, akregator and quassel. I guess the user will be very confused, if that is not consistent
<agateau> neversfelde: the v2 api of indicators should let you start applications from the plasmoid
<agateau> but it's not ready yet
<neversfelde> there are two notification systems now, kde's own and the indicator display, more confusing. So I could not follow the notification discussion as close as I should to give a good feedback
<agateau> neversfelde: what do you mean with "kde's own"?
<neversfelde> agateau: the kde notification system
<bakkdoor> hi
<agateau> neversfelde: this is different: notifications are about instantaneous feedback, indicators give you permanent information
<neversfelde> agateau: so all permanent information should go to the indicator?
<agateau> neversfelde: they can overlap
<agateau> neversfelde: an app can decide to fire a notification to let you know that something is happening,
<agateau> neversfelde: and also show an indicator so that if you are away/busy and the notification goes away, you don't miss anything
<neversfelde> ok, I think I understand and what was the reason for removing the kopete icon from tray?
<Riddell> it serves the same purpose as the message indicator, but without useful stuff like telling you who has pinged you
<neversfelde> wasn't it possible to for example change the online status from this icon? I can't remember :)
<agateau> neversfelde: yes, IIRC
<agateau> neversfelde: it's now a bit more hidden, since you have to switch to the application (but you can do so from the indicator)
<agateau> neversfelde: I think we miss a global status plasmoid, similar to what is done on the GNOME side
<neversfelde> is it planned that quassel use the indicator display, too?
<agateau> neversfelde: the patch is done yes
<neversfelde> nice
<neversfelde> our users will protest^^ but the idea is good.
<agateau> neversfelde: I guess there will be protests :) but at worst you can turn things off and go back to the previous behavior
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> agateau: thanks for the info
<agateau> neversfelde: part of my job to spread the word :)
<neversfelde> :)
<ScottK> Nightrose: You're running backports.  So yes, you should be careful.
<ScottK> agateau: It has to be off by default.  That was the agreement.
<ScottK> agateau: I can also revert the patch and let everyone go back to the previous behaviour.
<agateau> ScottK: It's up to you packagers, I was just under the impression that k-d-s put it on by default for Kopete
<agateau> based on what Riddell said
<ScottK> Riddell: The agreement at UDS was that this would not be enabled by default.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's on for testing, I think it's a vast improvement and we should keep it on but we should have a discussion and vote about that
<agateau> ScottK: Unfortunately, I do not have time until FF to implement an Ayatana switcher :/
<ScottK> Riddell: We're at FF.  Things should be configured the way we want to release.
<Riddell> you can always turn off features after FF
<ScottK> We should be testing what was spec'ed.
<ScottK> None of this is upstream yet and our clear agreement was that we would follow upstream in our default configuration.
<ScottK> In happier news, ark with lzma support should be available in my PPA.  Testing appreciated.
<Riddell> upstreaming is on my todo for first thing next week
<neversfelde> Mamarok: is there a solution for the not working lyrics script in amarok somewhere?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We ought to look at packaging for quassel-core now that it can support a pg backend too.
<Mamarok> neversfelde: there should be a patch available indeed, ask lfranchi in #amarok.dev
<neversfelde> Mamarok: already found it thanks
<Mamarok> ok :)
<ScottK> I got lzma support uploaded in kde4libs and ready to go in kdebase-runtime and kdeutils (for ark).  It'd be handy if someone could check and see if any other KDE packages want lzma.  It'll be something like this in the build log if it does: -- Could NOT find LIBLZMA  (missing:  LIBLZMA_INCLUDE_DIR LIBLZMA_LIBRARY LIBLZMA_HAS_AUTO_DECODER LIBLZMA_HAS_EASY_ENCODER LIBLZMA_HAS_LZMA_PRESET)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You might want to take another look at Quassel now.  It's grown up quite a bit last night.
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Feature Freeze today | apachelogger loves you all | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<never_web> my quassel-core is borked now :)
<ScottK> How so?
<never_web> I cannot connect anymore, although /etc/init.d/quassel-core status says it is running
<never_web> probably it needs some time to restore the sessions
<ScottK> Did you just upgrade from jaunty-backports?
<never_web> yes
<ScottK> You'll need to upgrade your clients too.
<never_web> they are karmic
<never_web> and 0.5.0-rc1
<ScottK> OK.  That should work.
<rgreening> agateau: ping
<ScottK> My Jaunty core that I tested it on upgraded fine.
<agateau> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> agateau: some thoughts/questions on indicator app
<agateau> rgreening: go on, but I have a call in 5 minutes
<rgreening> agateau: when I have awaiting messages (like kopete/Kontact(kmail)) shouldn't it allow me to click the listed app in the message indicator and allow me to raise/open the app
<rgreening> agateau: otherwise it is kind of useless (IMO)
<agateau> rgreening: if it does not, it's a bug
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> it does not
<rgreening> :P
<agateau> which app?
<rgreening> oh.. let me qualify that
<rgreening> 1) Kopete doesnt
<agateau> is it when clicking on app or on indicator?
<rgreening> 2) kontact - raises to front only if window was open and in the background. does not if it was closed (but running in the background via the kmail icon in systray)
<rgreening> agateau: for kopete, if I click the message indicator and it shows me kopete, and I click it there, nothing...
<ScottK> rgreening: Doesn't turning off focus stealing prevention help?
<rgreening> ScottK: ?
<agateau> ScottK: it should not, I am using the same API as taskbar
<rgreening> agateau: well the kopete issue could be something else. my kopete icon doesn't even show in system tray anymore... since yesterdays updates...
<agateau> (call time)
<ScottK> rgreening: Focus tab in Window Behavior in systemsettings.
<rgreening> agateau: however the kontact/kmail not opening when minimized to tray is a bug
<rgreening> ScottK: that does nothing
<rgreening> the issue is not raising/opening when minimized to system tray
<rgreening> the app is running, but the window is hidden. should be a way to open the window (i.e. unhide it) again
<rgreening> s/not//g
<rgreening> the kopete issue may be something else. need to test something...
<rgreening> agateau: If I disable the kopete indicator integration, I get my kopete Icon back in system tray. something is broken with the support in Kopete for the indicator.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  Just a thought.
<rgreening> agateau: and it seems that the change to enable the indicator caused all my settings to get lost in kopete. Well I assume that was the culprit....
<seele> ScottK: quassel 0.5.0 is in your ppa?
<ScottK> seele: It's 0.5 rc1 and yes.  It's also in jaunty-backports.
<rgreening> agateau: also, I can disable integration in Kopete, which is awesome. What about Kontact/Kmail? I couldn't see a way to enable/disable it.. it just seems to be on regardless :)
<rgreening> or does it matter?
<ScottK> It does matter.
<ScottK> It's supposed to be cofigurable and off by default.
<rgreening> agateau: hmm.. and now I cannot get into my akregator (which was integrated in Kontact). It just crashes... I am guessing related to the indicator thing. Is there a rc file I can edit to disable the indicator message stuff in kontact/akregator so I can test the theory?
<rgreening> ScottK: it was on and not via a choice I made
<ScottK> rgreening: Yes.  I was kvetching at Riddell about that earlier.  He says it's on for 'testing'.
<rgreening> and doesn't seem to be configuarble in Kontact. Kopete it was turned on and it may have wiped my account config
<Nightrose> ScottK: i am - that's why i noticed ;-)  the thing is other people might not and get locked out of their quassel
<rgreening> ok... but we need a "on/off" switch
<rgreening> I can't get me feeds now :(
<ScottK> Nightrose: True, but there are plenty of people who run karmic desktop and jaunty server so I think I really had to put it in backports.
<ScottK> Nightrose: I did the same thing with 0.4 and intrepid/jaunty.
<rgreening> agateau: Object::connect: No such signal Akregator::SubscriptionListView::signalDropped (KUrl::List &, Akregator::TreeNode*, Akregator::Folder*)
<rgreening> and then crash
<Nightrose> ScottK: *nod*
<seele> ScottK: ok really confused. so 0.5.0-rc1 is installed but i got a package error because libqt4-phonon isn't installed
<seele> but i cant install libqt4-phonon for some reason
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> I'm running it on Jaunty here.
<seele> oh.. quassel-data installed
<ScottK> Ah.
<seele> would that change the about version text?
<seele> but not actually quassel?
<ScottK> You need to update quassel-data too.
<seele> i did
<ScottK> Oh.
<seele> i installed quassel-data first then quassel
<rgreening> agateau: so, in further testing... when I disable Kopete integration and then readd it, the system tray icon seems to be available again. this is bizarre.
<seele> and quassel is what failed
<seele> i have jaunty-backports enabled
<rgreening> agateau: maybe it was a symptom of having it enabled by default with a previously configured and working kopete..
<never_web> weird
<ScottK> seele: What was the exact error?
<agateau> rgreening: /me reads the backlog
<rgreening> ty agateau
<seele> ScottK:   quassel: Depends: libqt4-phonon (>= 4.5.1) but it is not installable
<seele> -f install doesnt help
<agateau> rgreening: how do you " disable the kopete indicator integration"? unchecking the plugin?
<rgreening> agateau: yep
<ScottK> seele: Looking
<agateau> Here the systray icon presence is independent of this
<agateau> I don't see how it could wipe your configuration, given the fact that it has no configuration
<rgreening> agateau: it's weird. I disabled the integration and exited and restarted kopete and got my icon back. I re-enabled the plugin and restarted kopete and the icon stayed... seems something broke in the default "enabled" plugin state of the rc file...
<never_web> agateau: I lost some configuration like meta contacts, too
<ScottK> seele: Are you sure you don't have some karmic repose listed in sources.list?  According to LP, the jaunty backport doesn't depend on that.
<rgreening> Im not the only then :)
<ScottK> seele: Did you install from my PPA or jaunty backports?
<rgreening> Also, logs seem to br broken since the update . Kopete doesn't show me my chat history anymore... but they are still written and saved to disk.
<agateau> never_web: rgreening: I would be interested in a scenario to reproduce that
<seele> ScottK: first i downloaded the two packages from your ppa, when quassel install failed, i enabled jaunty-backports which didnt help
 * rgreening doesn't have time machie.. haha
<rgreening> never_web: do you use kopete chat logs? and can you see if yours work?
<seele> ScottK: uhm.. well i'm in karmic?
<seele> er no i'm not
<seele> wrong machine
<seele> this is definitely jaunty
<ScottK> OK.
<never_web> ah here they are :)
<agateau> rgreening: next item, kmail configuration
<agateau> rgreening: I added a configuration option to enable/disable indicators in KMail
<agateau> rgreening: let me dig in the vast pile of sh*t that is kmail configuration dialog
<rgreening> agateau: bwahahahahah!
<ScottK> seele: I'm confused.  I've checked the Jaunty packages in my PPA and backports and neither depends on libqt4-phonon.  Only the karmic ones do.
<rgreening> agateau: yeah. I couldn't find it
<rgreening> needle meet haystack
<seele> ScottK: argh, i wonder if i downloaded the wrong packages (even after checking to make sure i clicked on the jaunty ones..)
<agateau> rgreening: Go to "Accounts"
<agateau> rgreening: then in the "New Mail Notification" group
<ScottK> seele: Please do less /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure there's no karmic references in the file.  Also any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d.
<agateau> rgreening: there is a "Use message indicator" checkbox
<rgreening> not here
<agateau> rgreening: oh
<rgreening> seems that piece isn't patched in
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> did you provide patch to someone to upload?
<agateau> rgreening: this may have been lost when I backported the patch from trunk to 4.3.0
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> we need :)
<rgreening> hehe
<agateau> rgreening: all patches are at http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/
<rgreening> ok, will this piece be in one of those patches?
<agateau> rgreening: it's in the kmail patch, at least the trunk one
<rgreening> ok. and for the last item... akregator bombs....
<agateau> rgreening: I am 99% sure I messed up when backporting
<agateau> rgreening: I didn't touch akregator
<agateau> rgreening: what happens if you run it alone?
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<rgreening> Object::connect: No such signal Akregator::SubscriptionListView::signalDropped (KUrl::List &, Akregator::TreeNode*, Akregator::Folder*)
<rgreening> Object::connect:  (sender name:   'feedtree')
<rgreening> Object::connect:  (receiver name: 'akregator_view')
<rgreening> agateau: I have it integrated in Kontact...
<agateau> rgreening: I know, but I was wondering if the behavior was different in this case
<rgreening> so I assumed the "indicator" should also work with it as it does with Kontact/Kmail...
<agateau> rgreening: no, it only works with kmail ATM
<rgreening> agateau: running seperate causes crash
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> does the error above point to anything specific?
<agateau> it's a bad connect() between a signal and a slot
<rgreening> It worked last night.. today, after reboot it bombs
<agateau> this should not cause a crash
<rgreening> window just closes
<agateau> you updated between, didn't you?
<rgreening> last thing was the kde updates
<rgreening> and then a reboot this am
<seele> ScottK: ok think i got it now
<seele> although i thought they changed "Buffers" to a different label...
<rgreening> agateau: is there an rc entry I can make to disable the indicator in Kontact/Kmail?
<agateau> rgreening: yes, let me get it
<rgreening> kk
<agateau> rgreening: General/UseMessageIndicator
<agateau> set it to false
<JontheEchidna> seele: it should be labeled "All chats"
<JontheEchidna> or at least it is here
<seele> do i need to remove my quassel data for that to change?
<rgreening> agateau: is that in kontactrc or kmailrc
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't think that you'd need to
<JontheEchidna> though I did wipe the quassel config (~/.config/quassel-irc.org)
<agateau> rgreening: kmailrc
<rgreening> kk. thought so
<rgreening> agateau: doesn't seem to do anything
<rgreening> still indicates when set to false
<agateau> rgreening: yet another bug, then :/
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> thats what devel is for
<rgreening> producing bugs to be solved
<agateau> indeed :) and testers
<rgreening> ginuea pigs
<rgreening> so.. the akregator thing may be a seperate issue...
<rgreening> I'll just zap my config and try again :)
<agateau> I think so
<JontheEchidna> In regards to Konversation 1.2: [Wednesday 26 August 2009] [4:06:21 pm] <Sho_> Well, ok, so the deadline is Sept 10th. If the ircview is not in by Sept 10th, we'll have to wire up marker lines the old-fashioned way, fix bidi, string-freeze, release.
<JontheEchidna> On a related subject, I am starting to get a bit worried about K3b
<JontheEchidna> k3b upstream seems to have died again :(
<ScottK> agateau and Riddell: I'm just reading my Ubuntu mail and discover that publishing the API for the messaging menu is deferred.  Is it really suitable to be patching in KDE svn KDE core packages to operate with some private API?
<JontheEchidna> oh, there's a little bit of svn activity for k3b
<agateau> ScottK: what do you mean with "deferred"? libindicate is an upstream project, with standard releases
<ScottK> agateau: The latest change in dx-karmic-messaging-menu spec from davidbarth says document/publish API: POSTPONED (xdg process).
<ScottK> So I'm just reading what's been published.
<agateau> ScottK: oh ok
<agateau> ScottK: this does not make it "private"
<ScottK> agateau: The difference between private and unpublished is pretty narrow.
<agateau> ScottK: I don't know how to create an unpublished api in opensource
<ScottK> agateau: I don't think "Here's a pile of code" is the same as publishing an API.
<agateau> ScottK: at the very least you have the headers files
<agateau> ScottK: it would not be the first library without formal documentation
<agateau> and at least the headers are commented so documentation can be generated with gtk-doc on the gtk side
<agateau> and doxygen on the qt side
<ScottK> If it's trivial to publish documenation, then I don't see what it's being avoided then.
<agateau> ScottK: what's non trivial is getting the spec approved by FD.o
<agateau> that's probably what davidbarth meant with publishing
<ScottK> Could be.  Is the API documentation in the package?
<agateau> IIRC you can generate it with "make gtk-doc" or something like that
<ScottK> OK.  Well then at best it's poorly packaged at this point.
<rgreening> facebook plamoid defaults to french for me... weird...
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in libindicate-doc
<Riddell> rgreening: facebook plasmoid is just a webview.  maybe facebook is detecting you live near Quebec?
<rgreening> Riddell: it's detecting Canada and defaulting toFrench. wtf... English is the first language and french is second. grr
<davidbarth> ScottK: yes, sorry; the doc is actually in the .h files and available of course
<davidbarth> ScottK: it was only meant to say that we'd like that to go through a good xdg process now; and that may bring us to something later than the karmic milestones
<Riddell> rgreening: I think the Qubecois may disagree with your ordering :)
<agateau> rgreening: it's part of the French conspiracy };>
<rgreening> only the seperatists.. and they can seperate if they want :)
<rgreening> heheh
<rgreening> but they only get quebec city and "Juste pour Rire"
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> oh my
<ScottK> davidbarth: OK.  Thanks for clarifying.
<rgreening> seriously though... it shouldn't default to french... odd. My profile has english set...
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<rgreening> Riddell: who do I talk to about the Power Management / Battey Applet not detecting my battery?
<Riddell> rgreening: the relevant developers of linux, udev, hal, solid, powerdevil depending on where the problem is
<Riddell> or your hardware for that matter
<Riddell> just added ibus-qt4 plasma-widget-kimpanel plasma-widget-facebook plasma-widget-googlecalendar plasma-widget-kubuntu-qa-feedback to the seeds
 * JontheEchidna updates QtCurve
<JontheEchidna> lucky they made their feature release the day of feature freeze
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We're past FF now.
<ScottK> Would have been better if they did it yesterday.
<JontheEchidna> crap
<JontheEchidna> think I could sneak it in w/o a FFe?
<ScottK> It'd be your sponsor that gets spanked in any case.  Just claim it's bugfixes.
<JontheEchidna> also, what's the policy on sync requests filed before feature freeze, but that still need synced?
<Riddell> I still recon we're on the edge of feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> (for example, bug 419210)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419210 in strigi "Sync strigi 0.7.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419210
<JontheEchidna> it has a bugfix for a quite visible crash, so we definitely want it
<ScottK> If it was filed before FF, I thin kit should get in.
<ScottK> ..k..
 * Riddell makes it so
<Riddell> done
<JontheEchidna> yay
 * ScottK whistles innocently.
<JontheEchidna> looks like we can sync kde-style-qtcurve now that debian updated it to KDE4
<JontheEchidna> nevermind, we have a few conflicts/replaces that need keeping
<JontheEchidna> means we can't sync until 10.10 :(
<nixternal> where did my kopete icon go?
<ScottK> nixternal: It went to the Ayatana project.  Talk to agateau.
<nixternal> how do I open up my contact list then?
<agateau> ScottK: I didn't touch the systray icon
<agateau> ScottK: I only added a new plugin!
<ScottK> Dunno then.
 * ScottK doesn't IM very often at all.
<nixternal> I went into Kopetes config, and I noticed that "Show system tray icon" was unchecked after update...so I checked it, clicked apply...but nothing happened :/
<nixternal> ok...just needed to uncheck/apply both the system tray icon and the message indicator plugin, and then restart kopete
<agateau> nixternal: I would not be surprised if,
<agateau> 1: systray icon had been removed from u-d-s,
<agateau> 2: toggling the plugin on and off required a Kopete restart
<nixternal> agateau: also note that this could be just me, because this system has been dist-upgraded since Dapper :)
<agateau> nixternal: wow!
 * agateau does not do dinosaurs
<nixternal> no reformat/reinstall in almost 4 years now...because it started in 2005 with one of the Dapper Flights :)
<agateau> Riddell: new patches, to make KDE apps integrate better with notify-osd: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/capabilities
<maco> agateau: u-d-s as opposed to uds. what is this?
<nixternal> from time-to-time I have to clean up some stuff to get speed back, but I want to keep doing it to this machine until the machine dies, just to see how long it can go before it is borked
<agateau> maco: I meant k-d-s: kubuntu-desktop-settings package
<maco> ah ok
<nixternal> ya, should have been kds or k-d-s :)
<maco> nixternal: how's fragmentation doing?
<rgreening> nixternal: wasn't just you. see backlog
<agateau> actually it should have been k-d :)
<JontheEchidna> there's also a bug report about the kopete systray in Launchpad
<nixternal> rgreening: oh groovy, then I don't feel lonely anymore :p
<agateau> package name is kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> oh, I was thinking of kubuntu-default-settings
<agateau> oh maybe that's the one
 * agateau is not completly familiar with all the package names
<ScottK> kubuntu-destkop controls what packages are installed.
<agateau> ok
<ScottK> kubuntu-default-settings controls default settings in Kubuntu
<agateau> so it's most probably this one
<rgreening> Riddell, this whole xsplash thingy... do we need to integrate it somehow?
<rgreening> apt-cache rdepends xsplash
<rgreening> xsplash
<rgreening> Reverse Depends:
<rgreening>   ubuntustudio-desktop
<rgreening>   ubuntu-netbook-remix
<rgreening>   ubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> rgreening: we need to integrate ksplashx at the same point in the boot cycle, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicXsplash
<Riddell> agateau: can you e-mail me about those patches, I'm about to go
<rgreening> oooh.... first I heard of this :)
<agateau> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> rgreening: yeah they didn't really take us into account :(
<Riddell> I'm away from internet from now until sunday evening, have fun without me
<rgreening> which you would think after last UDS, they would be more in tune with us.. time to beat up your boss :)
<rgreening> rickspencer3-afk: ^ :)
<rgreening> hehe
<Riddell> rgreening: leave rick alone, he's lovely and we had a meeting last week to thrash out that spec, it shouldn't be much work
<rgreening> Riddell: do we have a FFE for this?
<Riddell> rgreening: I gue4ss so, the whole new boot process isn't due to land until beta I believe and it's part of that
<rgreening> I know rickspencer3-afk is lovely. He's a gem for sure. I just like ribbing him :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll try and run boot charts again now that we've switched to sreadahead list.  Hopefully over the weekend.
<rgreening> ScottK: is sreadahead setup to work on user installed apps or from a prebuild list or combo of both?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Just saw it hit kubuntu-meta today is all.
<rgreening> ah.
 * rgreening gets the source
<rickspencer3> I'll take that ribbing
<rickspencer3> it's deserved in this case
<rickspencer3> :)
<nixternal> but rgreening is a big dude to be giving ribbings....I have to live with his snoring for a week, talk about ribbing :)
<rgreening> hehe. we still love ya
<rickspencer3> lol
<rgreening> haha nixternal.
<nixternal> s/have/had/
<jjesse> nixternal the hard about rgreening giving out a ribbing is he would have to catch you first
 * rickspencer3 wonders what Riddell is saying about me in pms right now :)
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> rickspencer3: I will copy/paste when he is done ;p
<rgreening> jjesse: I don't do the chasing, I have "people" for that
<rgreening> ;)
<nixternal> haha, what a goomba
<jjesse> wonder if he has chicago thugs
<nixternal> chicago thugs don't work for anybody but themselves
<rgreening> rickspencer3: I can't belive you used Riddell and PMS in the same sentence.. seems wrong :P
<nixternal> we have plenty of horse heads and dead fish
<nixternal> I remember when I was younger, when the mob action in chicago was far more prominent and stereotypical than it is now...I live by a horse farm and like once a week they would find a horse with its head cut off
<rgreening> rickspencer3: the indicator applet is coming along nicely. agateau is doing some great work there fro KDE.
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rgreening> ya. I think I'll actually find it useful :)
<nixternal> I couldn't cut off a horses head, so I go to the salvation army and buy the old "My Little Pony" dolls and cut their heads off and put them in the beds of my enemies :D
<jjesse> you don't go to salvation army you take them out of your toybox
<nixternal> shhh, dude don't let everyone know about my toybox
<nixternal> you think I am kidding, I still have my toybox...it is a giant plastic football with a Chicago Bear on the side :)
<jjesse> i'm not suprised
<jjesse> some of my toys, my son is now playing w/ ;)
<nixternal> no toys are in it though :(
<nixternal> ScottK: what do we need to work on for KNE?
<nixternal> I need a TODO list..
<ScottK> nixternal: Mostly work on making plasma-netbook more complete.
<nixternal> and useful notifications...a popup letting me know I got mail or someone is messaging me is useless...I need popups that tell me to work :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sponsor bug 419230 and bug 419233 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419230 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream bugfix release (QtCurve 0.68.0)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419233 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "New upstream release (gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.68.0)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419233
<ScottK> nixternal: Work.
<ScottK> That should provide that.
<nixternal> no popup
<nixternal> I use Irssi
<ScottK> Oh.
<nixternal> I need to create a new popup for it though...I should do that
<nixternal> and make it proprietary
<ScottK> nixternal: MoRpHeUs is going to focus on plasma-netbook next week.  This would be a good time to wring it out and make sure we have a good bug list for him to look at.
<ScottK> Can we break translations again so I stop getting these import notification mails?
<nixternal> lol
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<nixternal> 2009-08-27 12:48:32 Info: Client connected from 192.168.1.17
<nixternal> 2009-08-27 12:48:32 Info: Closing server for basic setup.
<nixternal> 2009-08-27 12:48:32 Warning: Peer tried to send package larger than max package size!
<nixternal> 2009-08-27 12:48:32 Warning: Disconnecting 192.168.1.17
<nixternal> quassel setup is kicking my ass...want to run core on my server and then connect with my desktop
<ScottK> What versions do you have on each?
<nixternal> oh, derrr
<nixternal> forgot my server == jaunty, and my desktop == karmic
<ScottK> nixternal: Enable jaunty-backports and get quassel-core from there.
<nixternal> hrmm, no they are the same version
<nixternal> 0.5.0~rc1
 * ScottK looks at Sput or jussi01.
 * jussi01 looks blankly at ScottK
<ScottK> jussi01: Maybe you can help nixternal figure out how to get his quassel client and core talking.
<jussi01> nixternal: so you have confirmed both are same version?
<nixternal> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> nixternal: and the client you tried to connect with, did it give any messages?
<jussi01> nixternal: also, could you check your core version for certain with quasselcore -v
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> Quassel IRC: v0.5-rc1 (dist-cb5a116)
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> EgS: you around maybe?
<jussi01> nixternal: so does it do that every time you connect?
<nixternal> yup
<jussi01> nixternal: ok, 1 sec, Ill get you to attempt to connect to my core, to see what it says...
<nixternal> I just start the core with 'quasselcore' right? nothing more?
<jussi01> yeah
<nixternal> I have tried with and without cert, same deal
<groo_> hi ScottK, nixternal
<ScottK> Hello groo_.
<groo_> did the kubuntu core team decided yet is kubuntu default browser will be rekonq/arora?
<ScottK> Konqueror
<groo_> i strongly suggest for you guys to check rekonq! latest 0.2 version is a charm to use
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you just run quasselcore or did you use the provided init script?
<groo_> ScottK: is there any way to influence that decision, or is it final?
<ScottK> I think  it's pretty final, but you can bring it up at the next Kubuntu meeting if you want.
<groo_> ScottK: so kubuntu will ship with firefox also like 9.04? how about the networkmanager? latest svn is getting much better then the mess that was shipped in 9.04
<jussi01> groo_: is there a rekonq jaunty package around?
<ScottK> Kubuntu didn't ship Firefox in 9.04.
<groo_> jussi01: yeah, mine
<ScottK> groo_: The network manager has been updated and is much better.
<jussi01> groo_: where?
<groo_> ScottK: oh... probably i instaled it and forgot
<ScottK> That's what most people do
<groo_> jussi01: let me upload it to my ppa
<rgreening> ~np
<kubotu> rgreening listened to "Ride On" by AC/DC [Who Made Who, 1986] 6 days ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/rgreening for more
<rgreening> hmmm
<nixternal_> booyahka
<groo_> jussi01: uploaded.. let it compile... paulo.miguel.dias ppa
<groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias
<nixternal> Sput: what's up with Quassel documentation? You need help? I am definitely going to document wtf I just did to get this running :)
<jussi01> nixternal: you have seen the wiki, right?
<jussi01> but I dont think Sput would knock back any documentation help....
<ScottK> nixternal: What did you have  to do?
<jjesse> the documentation for quassel is on the wiki
<jjesse> just would need to b converted to docbook
<jjesse> if i recall correctly
<groo_> ~np
<kubotu> groo_ doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<groo_> ¬¬
<nixternal> ScottK: install quasselclient
<vorian> waaaazup
<nixternal> quassel is pretty nice...as soon as the scripting support is there I might have to check it out even more
<nixternal> wasabi vorian
<vorian> not much man
<vorian> I feel like i'm in the 5th circle of moving hell
<vorian> :P
<groo_> vorian: whats wrong with 7h cicle? :D
<groo_> vorian: lich king style
 * ryanakca wonders if Quassel supports connecting to irssi proxy yet... I'd start using it then...
<vorian> i'm not hanging out with Ulysses
<groo_> jussi01: rekonq 0.2 available in my ppa, go get it
 * jussi01 rolls his eyes at ryanakca :D
<nixternal> ryanakca: I am still a bit old school...I run Irssi, Mutt, and other server apps in screen...been doing this for 15 years...kind of hard for me to switch to GUI apps
<nixternal> s/server/cli/
<vorian> it's hard to beat irssi
<jussi01> meh, I like my quassel...
<vorian> nay, impossible actually
<nixternal> I wouldn't say impossible
<nixternal> I remember when people said "It is impossible to beat BitchX"
<vorian> i don't
<vorian> :P
<nixternal> haha, n00b ;p
<vorian> yup
<vorian> so we have some udates to do on the first day of the freeze, I love that!
<groo_> konversation here, like it a lot
<vorian>  _               _              _
<vorian> (_) _ _  ___ ___(_)  _ _  _  _ | | ___  ___
<vorian> | || '_|(_-<(_-<| | | '_|| || || |/ -_)(_-<
<vorian> |_||_|  /__//__/|_| |_|   \_,_||_|\___|/__/
<vorian> it's the new default for kubuntu - saves a ton of cd space
<jussi01> irssi pukes?
<jussi01> :P
<maco> haha it does look like that
 * JontheEchidna has used bitchx before
<JontheEchidna> It is the official IRC client of the Linux port to the Nintendo DS
<JontheEchidna> I think they might have gotten irssi on there after they got the RAM expansion pack working
<vorian> see, I rest my case
<vorian> if irssi is good enough for nintendo™, it's good enough for kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> official-unofficial linux port :P
<vorian> so, same thing really :P
<vorian> I'm just excited I actually get to work on an update!  \o/
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: hi jon can you sponsor my rekonq 0.2 package?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: in jaunty backports?
<JontheEchidna> have you gotten the approval/filed the proper bug reports?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: hu??
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: paperwork?
<JontheEchidna> yus :( Can't just go around backporting stuff willy-nilly
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: will i get arrested?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<JontheEchidna> I think that page outlines the process
<JontheEchidna> ...somewhere in that page
<vorian> file a bug, make sure it builds, need testing feedback
<vorian> it's best if it's a no change backport, if it does need changes - those need explained
<vorian> that kind of thing
<_Groo_> vorian: oh it builds.. its in my paa
<_Groo_> ppa
<_Groo_> i always test it there
<vorian> yes, there is a backport testing team that needs to test and report their findings
<_Groo_> so basically i dput my package to backports ppa?
 * JontheEchidna wonders if the kde3 knetworkmanager even works with NM 0.8
<a|wen> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/User:Arielch/KDE_Thumbnail_plugin <-- interesting
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: knetworkmanager is not NM based, it used other backend... the name is a concidence
<JontheEchidna> wha? yes it did
<JontheEchidna> From the kde3 applet's package description: Description: KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: too bad it's past feature freeze :(
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: oh, i was confusing it for KDE network manager (suse) which was independent
<JontheEchidna> you mean http://opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager ?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: true ... but might be small enough to slide in in any case
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: same thing
<JontheEchidna> it used Network Manager
 * _Groo_ shuts is mouth..
<JontheEchidna> :P
<_Groo_> guys do i need clearance to dput to ppa backports or can i just upload rekonq there?
<Lure> Riddell: do we have space on cd for kipi-plugins? import/export plugins for facebook, flickr, picasa...) would help with SocialFromTheStart effort...
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i open a bug and upload package to backport ppa? is tthat correct?
<JontheEchidna> there's a ppa for backports?
<ScottK> Not for official backports.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: acording to the link you pssted here, its the correct thng to do
<_Groo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Testing and Reviewing Process for Source Change Backports
<JontheEchidna> The person approving the backport will handle the PPA stuff
<ScottK> OK. kdetuils uploaded, so all the pieces for lzma in ark should be in place.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: so i just create a bug report, thats it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, then paste the diff against the package in karmic
<JontheEchidna> s/paste/attach
<ScottK> debdiff to be clear
<_Groo_> rekonq 0.2 is in karmic?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna, Riddell: can you get the currently packaged version of userconfig into karmic if it's not there already?
<yuriy> i was trying to fix something in what's in bzr, but haven't had time in the last couple days
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yeah, I updated it when it was released
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ah..
<_Groo_> yeah just saw it in packages.ubuntu
<_Groo_> ScottK: where can i have a cookie recipe for debdiff?
<ScottK> Take the package you want to backport, update it and make the updated package.
<ScottK> Then debdiff oldpackage.dsc newpackage.dsc > patchname and then attach patchname to the bug.
 * JontheEchidna wonders how easy it'll be to get an entirely new package in to main after Feature Freeze
<_Groo_> ScottK: and in the case of a new package? thehn to get into backports it needs to be accepeted in karmic first?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Yes.
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok noted..
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: New as in not in the archive at all?
<_Groo_> ScottK: yep
<_Groo_> oh.. ignore me as usual
<ScottK> Done
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, userconfig sorta languished in a ppa since the beginning of the cycle
<ScottK> Quassel can do that now you know.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Make an FFe and find an archive admin to agree to New it (I will, so step done) and then ask vorian to approve the FFe.  That'll be enough to get into the archive.
<JontheEchidna> ok, will do
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ^
<Quintasan> lol it's mine graphics card or Choqoks icon is bright green now?
<sgh> Hi
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its something with your eyes... i would get help
<Quintasan> @_@
<sgh> It seems that kopete does not display its icon is the statusarea. Also it crashes if stated during login. Can anyone confirm?
<JontheEchidna> bug 419470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419470 in kubuntu-default-settings "kopete window disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419470
<JontheEchidna> this message indicator stuff seems to be becoming a pain
<Quintasan> _Groo_:  http://imagebin.ca/view/vwVlTYJ.html
<_Groo_> Quintasan: LOL LOL Quintasan took the time to paste an image LOLLOLOLOL, i was kidding.. offcourse its green, choqok devs changed it some weeks ago
<Quintasan> ...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The agreement at UDS was that it would not be on by default.  Riddell wants it on for a bit for testing.
<_Groo_> Quintasan: this one really made my day!!!
 * Quintasan is not amused
 * _Groo_ is laughing so hard hes almost crying!!! oh my heart!
<_Groo_> Quintasan: did you read the news in choqok site? they changed it some time ago..
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I did not, I'm not really interested in reading each projects site
<ScottK> BTW, I saw a Debian ITP bug for Choqok today.  Someone ought to contact the person who filed it and make sure they know they can use our package as a basis.
<_Groo_> Quintasan: agreeded, but when the icon changed colors between releases, maybe a quick pick would be nice;)
<_Groo_> Quintasan: before you start thinking its an eye sight problem LOL LOL... oh im dying here!!!
<_Groo_> this one should go on dot.kde.org!!!!
<_Groo_> kubuntu dev thinks he has a eye problem cause of changed icon color LOL LOL LOL!
<_Groo_> well ppl gotta go, gonna tell my wife this amusing little story ...
<_Groo_> Quintasan: dont be mad at me :) pls :D
<Quintasan> Personally
<Quintasan> I think it was lame joke
<Quintasan> _Groo_: But feel free to share it with whole world
<Quintasan> :3
<_Groo_> Quintasan: but that was the funny part!! it wasnt meant to be a joke!! i was being ironic, just that!!! i thought you had understood that when you did the @.@
<_Groo_> Quintasan: so, when you opasted the imagebin and i hopened, i almost fell off my chair LOL... it was surprising lol lol..
<_Groo_> see ya ppl
<Quintasan> Well, whatever, my question was little different :O
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: latest userconfig from bzr doesn't build
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/260554/
<JontheEchidna> remoivng index.cache.bz2 from CMakeLists.txt worked around the error
<JontheEchidna> The KHC handbook seems to work without it, so I'm just going to remove that from CMakeLists.txt
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: don't remember putting that in there. but i was saying use the one in ppa, the latest rev in bzr has a broken secondary groups list on the main page
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<yuriy> although, it doesn't really matter, there should be an update anyways
<sgh> lex79: thanks
<rgreening> hmm... last batch of updates rendered my keyboard arrow keys non-functional
<rgreening> and something removed kpackagekit.. huh?
<rgreening> I has gremlins
 * JontheEchidna sort've knew things like bug 420193 would happen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420193 in kdepim "Untranslatable message in Akregator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420193
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we have the translation presence to justify the abort string changes
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-28
<maco> JontheEchidna: theyre not translated in upstream trunk yet?
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't matter; we're using 4.3 translations
<JontheEchidna> I suppose in theory one could take the translations for each language from trunk and manually apply them in rosetta...
<JontheEchidna> that'd be a ton of work, though
<neversfelde> how to specifiy the location of the series file and the dir for patches with quilt?
<neversfelde> I can set the dir for patches with QUILT_PATCHES, but then the series file is in that, too
<ryanakca> neversfelde: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<ryanakca> Oh, nevermind then
<neversfelde> :)
<ryanakca> So you want to have the series file and the patches dir in two different spot?
<neversfelde> I am trying to patch amarok to make the lyric script work again and the series file is in debian/patches and the patches are in debian/patches/kubuntu
<ryanakca> neversfelde: CDBS?
<neversfelde> yes
<ryanakca> Maybe add something to a pre-patch rule to make symlinks from debian/patches to debian/patches/* ... and then find debian/patches -type -l -exec rm {} \;   in clean to remove them.
<neversfelde> mhh, I hope there is an easyer way to do it
<neversfelde> s/easyer/easier
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Or you can quilt import debian/patches/kubuntu/*  and then for i in debian/patches/kubuntu/*; do quilt delete $i; done in clean
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Worse comes to worse, you could try asking one of the devs on http://savannah.nongnu.org/project/memberlist.php?group=quilt
<neversfelde> ryanakca: thanks, I will probably do, if no one here knows the answer.
<JontheEchidna> I do: ln -s debian/patches patches
<JontheEchidna> then remove the symlink once I'm done
<neversfelde> ah, yes. The quilt manpage mentioned something about symlinks
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
 * Sput notes that Quassel has colored nicks
 * Sput also doesn't understand what "prone to disconnects" is supposed to mean
<Sput> meh.
<Sput> ah, also I don't see what's unconvential about /exec
<JontheEchidna> oh, colored nicks are just not on by default
<JontheEchidna> the thing with the /exec is that there's a lack of scripts, like for /media and /audio and such
<neversfelde> bug 409407  needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409407 in amarok "LyricWiki API no longer works" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409407
<Sput> well, that could be helped if someone wrote them. and for amarok, we ship one
<Sput> actually it'd be trivial to port konvi's script, just exchange their dbus calls by printf :)
<JontheEchidna> and if they exist, none are terribly discoverable/have conventional commands
<Sput> well, that's a question of defaults, trivially to be changed if need be (and as usual we're input for input, suggestions and contributions)
 * maco hugs Sput
<maco> 0.5 netsplit detection rox!
<neversfelde> I like the new colors in quassel
<Sput> maco: yeah, and I think the couple bugs it still has will be fixed soonish :)
<Sput> ignore list stuff will get a better UI too, we didn't manage to get that part fully done before FF
<Sput> but seezer is busy working on that stuff
<maco> would a feasible feature request be to have people-buffers be greyed out based on their online status instead of their online-and-in-same-channel-as-you status?
<Sput> also, something I agree isn't terribly discoverable yet (until we write docs for it) is the fact that Quassel is fully styleable via QSS stylesheets, we've extended it a bit to allow full styling of the ChatView
<Sput> maco: it's not too trivial to determine the online status of a nick if you don't share a channel
<Sput> we could probably do periodic /ISON though
<maco> i saw the QSS import box
<Sput> IRC sucks a bit in that respect :)
<maco> but i dont know the difference between QSS and CSS
<Sput> QSS is a Qt thingy
<maco> so i decided to leave it alone for now
<Sput> for testing, we ship a stylesheet (m4yer.qss in the datadir or /data in the source dir) that changes the default colors to something that looks much more like the old Quassel
<Sput> plus a few fancy things, like bold nick in highlights
<Sput> we're still looking for a good default stylesheet and will probably ship some more (jussi01 has a nice one for dark themes), but again, this is trivial stuff that will be done over the next couple weeks
<Sput> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/stylesheet.html is the Qt docs for that, but we did some extensions for styling the chatview (depending on message type, status etc) which have yet to be documented properly
<Sput> http://tinyurl.com/nf8bzx is the default stylesheet, gives you an idea how that looks like in practice
<Sput> in addition, you can use all the features Qt has for styling its widget... with some talented designer (which I as a partial color blind am definitely not) one could do really fancy stuff
<maco> cool
<Sput> anyway, I need sleep...
<neversfelde> koffice 2.1 beta1 is now for jaunty in the staging ppa. I cannot test it, so would be great if a jaunty user can try it
<ScottK> Opened my first lzma archive with ark just now \o/
<vorian> yay
<vorian> that is good news
<jussi01> Can anyone confirm this bug still exists in karmic? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pioneers/+bug/375745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375745 in pioneers "unable to register clients with pioneers-server in jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<jussi01> please :)
<markey> hmm, something is constantly accessing my HDD
<markey> it's not nepomuk (disabled)
<markey> what else could it be?
<markey> ah, maybe it was nepomuk :) seems to have stopped now
<ScottK> NCommander: We're past FF now.  Can kdeplasma-addons and packagekit get some armel love now?
<glatzor> ScottK, for sure. I will recreate the disable werror patch hopefully tomorrow.
<ScottK> glatzor: Glad to hear it.
<ScottK> NCommander: I guess that leaves kdeplasma-addons for you.
<davmor2> Riddell: latest live cd isn't showing install in the folderview instead I get home and trash
<ScottK> davmor2: He's offline until Sunday PM.
<davmor2> ah
<davmor2> latest live cd isn't showing install in the folderview instead I get home and trash :)
<ryanakca> Odd, can someone confirm that the arrows are inversed on the desktop cube effect? Ctrl-F11 should zoom you out. Then left arrow would presumably bring you to the desktop on the left.... but it takes you to the one on the right
<ryanakca> Sure, it spins the cube to the left, but I still find it counter-intuitive.
<ryanakca> seele: What is the usability point of view on it? ... Should the left arrow move on the desktop cube switch to the next desktop to the left, or spin the cube to the left so that you move to the desktop on the right?
<seele> depends on if the user likes inverted mice or not ;)
<maco> haha this is like when my mom tells me to scroll up so she can read farther down...she means scroll down, but the PAGE moves up so....
<seele> i think left should mean left. if you click left then you see left
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Is it worth a patch to k-d-s?
<ScottK> What was the replacement for gtk-qt-engine?
<JontheEchidna> QtCurve for Oxygen-looking gtk, kcm-gtk for configuring gtk look'n'feel in KDE
<JontheEchidna> the latter really just controlling widget style selection and fonts
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: You were going to update ichthux-meta to fix ^^^ remember?
<ScottK> Do you need sponsoring?
<txwikinger_work> Hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hi txwikinger_work
<txwikinger_work> Sorry for that.. I did not get to it yet
<txwikinger_work> crazy week
<txwikinger_work> You need that urgent, right?
<ScottK> OK, well that's what's keeping gtk-qt-engine/-kde4 in NBS, so we need to get it done.
<ScottK> It's not a crisis, but it should get done soon.
<txwikinger_work> ok.
<txwikinger_work> I have it already very high priority on my list
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: is there bug for it in launchpad?
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: I didn't look.  I found it on the NBS list: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/gtk-qt-engine-kde4
 * JontheEchidna files FFe for userconfig
<txwikinger_work> ok.. that helps too .. thanks
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/kmplayer-konq-plugins too.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: oh you need an FFe now? damn i was hoping it'd get in yesterday. ok then i should fix that bug so you can just upload a 0.9 version
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: vorian can approve that when it's ready.
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: would have needed an FFe yesterday, but it's not that big of a deal
<JontheEchidna> I'll let you make 0.9 before continuing, though ;-)
<ScottK> What do we have to do to make is so KDE knows ark can deal with lzma and xz files now?
<ScottK> k-d-s change?
<JontheEchidna> ark's .desktop file should advertise that
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> So we should fix that when we package 4.3.1.
<ScottK> I didn't confirm xz works, but lzma does.
<ScottK> Anyone else missing channel icons on karmic or jaunty-backports quassel?
<smarter> I do
<JontheEchidna> Looking at the desktop, it does advertise support for the lzma mimetype already
<smarter> on karmic
<JontheEchidna> what mimetype is .xz?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: application/x-xz
<smarter> see http://tukaani.org/xz/xz-file-format-1.0.4.txt for more infos
<ScottK> OK, well when I try to open a .lzma file, KDE always asks me what app should open it.
<ScottK> smarter: Would you please try my updated quassel in my PPA?
<smarter> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Mayb it's some path thing as I have the icons on Jaunty.
<ScottK> Anyone got news I should pass on the the release team meeting?
<smarter> ScottK: the icons are still missing
<ScottK> smarter: OK.  It's weird then.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^ Suggestions?
<smarter> (the one which should be at the left of the channel name in the buffer view right?)
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Except we don't use the term buffer anymore because maco didn't like it.
<smarter> :)
<maco> ther's actually just not columns with headings now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed kopete won't go in the systray by default ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: means than closing the window closes the app ???
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems irrelevant for an IM app imho
<Tonio_> ScottK: was this discussed before ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: it works here... is there a setting that got disabled somewheres?
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's agateau's messaging indicator being on by default for testing.
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yep
<Tonio_> ScottK: which is nice, but why messaging indicator would imply no systray ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Talk to agateau.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah I would like to understand
<Tonio_> agateau: ping ? ;)
<agateau> ScottK: you like to be deaf some times, don't you?
<ScottK> agateau: I don't recall the details.
<agateau> ScottK: didn't I tell yesterday that I had nothing to do with the systray?
<agateau> ScottK: I wrote a new plugin for Kopete to show in the message indicators
<ScottK> agateau: The problem appeared when your patch landed.  I'm certain you didn't intend it.
<smarter> isn't it a bug?
<ScottK> agateau: I did forget you said that though.
<agateau> ScottK: Riddell integrated it in kubuntu-default-settings,
<Tonio_> ScottK: the systray thing was disabled on purpose by Riddell
<ScottK> Oh.
<smarter> checking/unchecking the kopete option to make the sys icon doesn't do anything
<Tonio_> ScottK: nothing to do with a patch or bug or so :)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> agateau: Sorry about that.
<smarter> I'm pretty sure there's a bug somewhere
<Tonio_> just it was done in the same time, and except there is a technical requirement for this, no systray is just a nonsense for an app you want to be silently started and hidden most of the time :)
<smarter> Tonio_: I think it's part of the philosophy that the systray is Evil and you should use virtual desktops instead: http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?219-the-aristocratic-desktop-part-3-there-s-no-tray-icon-in-gnome
<smarter> since it's concept easier to grasp for newbies
<Tonio_> smarter: part of that philosophy sucks
<smarter> *a concept
<smarter> :]
<agateau> smarter: not exactly
<Tonio_> smarter: any noob KNOWS about the systray and ignores about virtual desktops
<agateau> The whole idea is to avoid cluttering your bar with multiple tiny icons
<agateau> The GNOME implementation for example, hides Pidgin systray icon,
<Tonio_> agateau: which is fine, too many apps going there, *but* some apps should I think
<Tonio_> and among any other one, the IM should
<agateau> But closing Pidgin window does not stop it,
<Tonio_> agateau: great, then how do you get it back ?
<agateau> You can bring it back from the message indicator menu
<Tonio_> agateau: what if I want to talk to one of my contacts ?
<Tonio_> and not respond ?
<agateau> the menu always contain an entry per application + 0-n entries for indicators
<agateau> so you can click on the application entry, and bring back the contact list window
<smarter> oh, that's interesting
<Tonio_> agateau: in fact you have a systray app that concatenates systray apps ? :)
<agateau> Tonio_: sort of :)
<smarter> might work more than the use of virtual desktop ploum suggested
<Tonio_> agateau: oki doki, fine with me then
<agateau> Tonio_: but it gives more power to the app
<Tonio_> agateau: where is my message indicator right now ?
<Tonio_> I can't see it
<agateau> But...
<smarter> Tonio_: it's a plasmoid, I'm looking for it too ;)
<Tonio_> smarter: ARGH !!!!!!!!!!
<agateau> I am not sure Kopete behaves the way I described it now,
<smarter> Tonio_: plasma-widget-indicatordisplay
<Tonio_> agateau: hum, is that plasmoid in the systray or is that a desktop plasmoid ?
<smarter> it should go in the systray
<agateau> Tonio_: it only shows an icon, you can click on it to display a menu
<smarter> http://kdedevelopers.org/node/4043
<agateau> If an event occurs, the icon changes
<Tonio_> agateau: yeah okay right, just that it'll grab a lot more space than if going to the systray :)
<Tonio_> just my opinion ;)
<Tonio_> I'm not a fan of plasmoids going to the bar
<agateau> Tonio_: true
<agateau> Tonio_: KDE4.4 has support for embedding plasmoids in the tray
<agateau> but not KDE4.3
<smarter> finally :p
<Tonio_> agateau: I think the new kde systray has support for plasmoids
<Tonio_> agateau: okay so when 4.4 is there we can put it there then
<Tonio_> fine with me
<agateau> yes
<smarter> I still think it should be merged with KDE indicator thingy
<Tonio_> agateau: thanks for the explanation :)
<smarter> we don't need two types of indicators, that just complicates stuff
<agateau> smarter: you mean the (i) icon?
<smarter> yes
<Tonio_> agateau: btw, what about the notification and jobs thing of kde ?
<Tonio_> agateau: will we drop it, leave it in front of your message indicator ?
<smarter> Tonio_: that's what I'm talkin about ;)
<agateau> Tonio_: that's what smarter is talking about
<agateau> :)
<smarter> :p
<Tonio_> agateau: oups, I didn't read smarter, sorry :)
 * Tonio_ gives a kiss to smarter
<smarter> :p
<Tonio_> yeah, I'm going that can become a mess in the meantime
<agateau> I am not totally happy with this as well
<agateau> but I lacked time to work on a more integrated solution
<Tonio_> so now we have notifications for messages and notifications for the rest of the system....
<smarter> yep :/
<Tonio_> and we don't have a decent bluetooth framework....
 * Tonio_ think the priority should be given in doing what misses and not changing what works
<smarter> too bad the ubuntu desktop team didn't work with KDE for a common solution
<Tonio_> at least to start with
<agateau> Tonio_: the idea is that indicators are long term information, whereas notifications are ephemeral
<agateau> smarter: this is a common solution:
<agateau> Start pidgin,
<agateau> it will show up in the plasmoid
<Tonio_> agateau: I think it's up to the user to decide what is ephemeral and what is not :)
<Tonio_> my girlfriend pings me in kopete, that's important
<agateau> Tonio_: sure,
<Tonio_> smarter pings me on konversation : I don't give a sh*t :)
<Tonio_> agateau: seriously, trying new things is fine
<agateau> In this case you will get an ephemeral notification *and* an entry in the indicator
<Tonio_> I'm just sick of kde right now
<smarter> Tonio_: meh :p
<Tonio_> and I'm serious
<Tonio_> changing and reengeneering what already works
<agateau> if the notification goes away, you don't miss your gf, thanks to the indicator
<maco> gnome tme?
<Tonio_> improving desktop effects when it works
<Tonio_> 4.3 is there and there is still no network or bluetooth manager
<Tonio_> KDE is not listening to their users I'm affraid
<smarter> agateau: getting both a notification and an indication seems overkill
<agateau> smarter: you can configure this
<agateau> smarter: you can disable one or the other or both
<smarter> won't that makes two popups appear for each message?
<Tonio_> I mean attaching activities to VD is nice, but well... I'd like the basics to be taken care of, and I'm tired of that beeing a standard status in kde for years now...
<agateau> smarter: no, the indicator does not show popups
<agateau> s/indicator/plasmoid/
<smarter> okay
<agateau> smarter: it just changes its icon
<Tonio_> agateau: man can configure things, but really, really, really usability experts should be in the process there
<smarter> so the user has to know that when notifications disappear from the (i) icon he has to click on the mail icon?
<Tonio_> agateau: what does seele think about all that ?
<Tonio_> cause this can really go to the better or the real mess imho :)
<agateau> Tonio_: don't know :/
<agateau> smarter: I agree having two indicators is confusing
<Tonio_> changing this is really "touchy" (sorry for my french)
<agateau> smarter: the quick (n'dirty) solution is to patch away the (i)
<agateau> so that applications are always visible
<agateau> but it's quite a touchy change, as Tonio_ said
<agateau> s/applications/notifications/
<smarter> well, some notifications(like kopete) don't disappear by themselve already
<smarter> which is also why I don't see the point of the indicator
<Tonio_> hum... I'm not against the concept, but it looks to me that the development was performed following the general idea
<Tonio_> and now it's done we discover the problems coming with it and only starting to think about what to do with that...
<agateau> smarter: Canonical Design team thinks permanent notifications are bad, because they clutter your screen and force you to act
<ScottK> I think there is sense in the concept, but the current implementation seems to me like since it was done it Gnome first, we stuck with some things that aren't ideal for KDE.
 * smarter is not really a fan of Canonical Design team :P
<agateau> smarter: that's the reason behind the message indicator: provide a non-obstrusive way to present permanent information
<smarter> okay
<agateau> :)
<Tonio_> and I'm a bit shocked to read that the guy doing to implementation doesn't know if the usability expert is in the process...
<smarter> didn't seele do a review of the ubuntu notification thing?
<smarter> and it wasn't really positive if I remember correctly
<smarter> her blog seems to be down unfortunately :/
<agateau> Tonio_: the guy doing the implementation is doing what he is been told to do
<Tonio_> smarter: no idea, but if that happened, agateau should be aware of that :)
<agateau> Tonio_: I guess you know this situation :)
<Tonio_> if he isn't, means that there's a real communication issue
<Tonio_> agateau: yeah, not your fault, of course, just that's bad :)
<agateau> I am a bit crunched between Canonical and Kubuntu designers
<agateau> but I hope you agree that the idea of a message indicator makes sense if you restrict your notifications to only ephemeral ones,
<agateau> and it also lead to a less cluttered desktop
<ScottK> agateau: It's the actionless bit that bothers me more than the ephemeral part.
<agateau> ScottK: rest assured I haven't been told to remove actions
<ScottK> agateau: Glad to hear it.
<agateau> ScottK: what I have been doing with regard to that though,
 * ScottK was just commenting on the general Ux design.
<agateau> ScottK: is to make it possible for KDE apps to detect that the notification server does not support them,
<agateau> ScottK: (read running on GNOME with notify-osd)
<agateau> ScottK: and not use actions *in this case only*
<ScottK> agateau: As long as upstream is willing to take the patches, I think that's good.
<agateau> ScottK: I am in the process of upstreaming the kdelibs changes
<agateau> ScottK: posted them to kde-core-devel@ a few minutes ago
<ScottK> OK. Good to hear.
<smarter> agateau: have aseigo or notmart(which were both involved in the notification thing) already commented on your indicator plasmoid?
<agateau> smarter: no
<agateau> smarter: Riddell blogged about it, but they did not comment
<smarter> okay, we'll see what happen then
<ScottK> Quassel devs gave it a good review.
<agateau> The blog is a bit old now, so I don't think they will comment on it
<agateau> But other blog post will come
<agateau> ScottK: reminds me I should mail the quassel patch
<agateau> ScottK: unless you already did?
<ScottK> I did not.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, will do then
<smarter> Tonio_: any idea what's the state of Kaffeine?
<ScottK> smarter: Working nicely here on Karmic.
<smarter> the svn snapshot we have seems to be a bit old
<agateau> time to go, have a good weekend!
<Tonio_> smarter: unreleased, pretty functionnal, poorly maintained
<Tonio_> as k3b in fact :)
<Tonio_> this is a bit frightening, to be honnest ;)
<Tonio_> officially, most of the apps we ship with arent release as stable, 1 1/2 years after kde4 has been released
<Tonio_> ààààààààà
<Tonio_> oops
<smarter> true :/
<smarter> what's going on with k3b?
<Tonio_> smarter: alpha2 released, no news since then
<smarter> I thought some Mandriva guys were working on it?
<Tonio_> no news on the official website for 6 month maybe
<smarter> too bad that killer-app like that don't have a great community of developers
<Tonio_> smarter: that's kde's fault
<smarter> well, Amarok seems to manage it pretty well
<Tonio_> they rely on volunteers only
<Tonio_> there's no global idea of "the team should work on whatever needs love"
<Tonio_> gnome does that
<Tonio_> so we have apps overmaintained, things unmaintained and things completly ignored
<Tonio_> making the all desktop irrelevant, unusable
<Tonio_> in the list of expected features, priority is very often given to what should be marked "bonus"
<Tonio_> think about activities on virtual desktops, new plasma plugins, desktop effects
<Monika|K> how's Gnome different, they're volunteers, too
<Tonio_> all of that is nice, but when nobody except from one person seem to use wireless/3G, whatever, or bluetooth
<Tonio_> solid officially supports bluez and networkmanager
<Tonio_> great, nobody cares about the gui, no problem
<Tonio_> let's code new desktop effects instead
<Tonio_> ...
<Tonio_> no captain in the boat, no global vision, that's my feeling about kde right now
<Tonio_> and honnestly, I've seen so many kde fans switching to gnome not when kde4 was released, but very recently, just sick with lack of network management and blutooth
<JontheEchidna> it's not like those who code desktop effects could instantly become bluez experts, or would even contribute at all if they weren't doing desktop effect stuff
<Tonio_> that I'm pretty affraid for kde in the future
<JontheEchidna> I myself made a silly little weather wallpaper plugin in kdeplasma-addons
<Tonio_> their userbase is either left, or very sick, right now
<smarter> JontheEchidna: and became famous for that ;)
<JontheEchidna> but I have no clue how to fix kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't blame anyone
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I just have the feeling that the gnome project is globally "driven"
<Tonio_> when kde isn't
<smarter> Tonio_: you seem quiet biasé
<smarter> *blasé
<ScottK> Tonio_: My understanding is Gnome is much less globally driven.
<neversfelde> I have seen many new KDE users in the last few weeks, many users returned and a lot are new, because they have seens screenshots of KDE4
<ScottK> The regularly deliver unsynchronized compentis
<Monika|K> I haven't seen anyone move to Gnome recently. They simply use Gnome or konsole network management applications instead of KNetworkManager
<maco> ScottK: components?
<nixternal> why are there images for debian in the iso under the pics/ directory?
<ScottK> Just a moment
<neversfelde> I do not have a negative impression
<Nightrose> Tonio_: they also have paied developers taking care of the sh*t no-one wants to fix
<Tonio_> Nightrose: yep that's true
<JontheEchidna> ^the big difference
<smarter> Suse guys are helping a lot with that
<Tonio_> free software generally needs more paid people
<Tonio_> and that's not specific to kde :)
<smarter> they're the main one working on stuff like KNetworkManager
<JontheEchidna> And KNetworkManager, I might add, is sucking less these days :)
<Nightrose> right
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum maybe gnome isn't as driven
<JontheEchidna> ^but gnome has more commerical dev support
<JontheEchidna> meaning the hard stuff gets done (tm)
<smarter> it's probably me, but gnome doesn't look like it evolves much
<Nightrose> it's not you ;-)
<Tonio_> but also gnome, despite having less killer apps, has less "holes" in the global project :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: just my feeling
<Tonio_> I'm just expressing it since kde should know/ear/listen to their users
<Tonio_> ScottK: not the first time this happens to me to be honnest :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I even tend to be globally frustrated with free softwarein general :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: and sometimes, I just don't understand why proprieraty software still exists..
 * Tonio_ is just a very "mood changing" type of person
<Tonio_> ;)
<Monika|K> Tonio_ I am often at Kubuntu booths on Linux events and people like KDE 4 and all those silly desktop effects
<Monika|K> just last weekend there was Froscon and people asked for the most useless desktop effect of all - turning all the widgets by random angles
<Tonio_> Monika|K: then people are stuopid
<smarter> true :p
<smarter> Monika|K: that's possible? :O
<Tonio_> should I be there, I'd ask for proper features missing, that not any desktop should miss in 2009
<Tonio_> maybe the users are the problem then
<Monika|K> I just tell them: KNetworkManager is not good right now, use something else in the meantime
<Monika|K> and they are fine with this
<Monika|K> except for the people with 4 GiB SSDs because they run out of space
<Monika|K> but everyone else doesn't seem to care
<Monika|K> me neither
 * Nightrose grumbles
<Tonio_> at some points they seem to ignore their users problems
 * Nightrose is one of those poor 4gb people
<Tonio_> that's what I call "project governance"
<Tonio_> gnome seems to listen a little more
<Monika|K> Nightrose I am not saying it shouldn't be fixed as soon as possible
<smarter> Nightrose: I have an eee701 with only 4gb too!
<Nightrose> Tonio_: that's just your impression
<Nightrose> really
<Monika|K> and it looks like it will be alright in 9.10
<Tonio_> and that's what it appears to me a lot more "consistent" today
<Nightrose> smarter: welcome to the club ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: maybe I'm wrong on the cause of that
<smarter> Nightrose: ;)
<Tonio_> I'm really convinced about the consequence :) whatever is the cause
<smarter> Nightrose: worst is doing distro upgrade
<ScottK> Tonio_: Earlier I was referring to a Gnome protocol change (I don't recall the details) and Gnome released with half it's apps still using the old version that was gone.  The basic reply was "Meh, it's FOSS, what can you do".
<Tonio_> I can't use my laptop with kde as any other OS/Desktop allows me to do
<Nightrose> Tonio_: really of course not everything is perfect in KDE - but trust me if you stuck with gnome for equally long you'd find fault there too
<Nightrose> maybe not the same problems
<Nightrose> but lots of problems nontheless
<Nightrose> and I doN't think they are listening to their users more than we do
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I'm using gnome right now :) and for month (for working purpose, project, so I have too)
<Nightrose> see gnome shell being needing shiny graphics stuff
<Nightrose> -being
<Tonio_> and... sure it has problems, but is allows me to do *all* the basics
<Nightrose> same with kde for me ;-)
<smarter> the KDE brainstorm forum is a great step in that direction I think
<Nightrose> smarter: jep
<ScottK> smarter: Do any developers look at it?
<Nightrose> yes
<Tonio_> Nightrose: maybe you don't consider bluetooth support a "basic" feature then :)
<Tonio_> most people do imho :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: don't have anything bloothothy so yea
<smarter> it seems to be surprisingly well managed by the forum moderators/admins
<Nightrose> bah
<Nightrose> can't tyoe today
<ScottK> Clearly
<ScottK> ;-)
<Nightrose> :D
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Nightrose> but seriously - KDE isn't a project where you can tell people what to work on - you can push them in the rght direction though
<Nightrose> and that is happening
 * Monika|K gives Nightrose typing water
<Nightrose> the holes get fixed one by one
<Nightrose> Monika|K: thx ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I agree 100% with your previous phrase
<ScottK> Nightrose: The bluetooth problem is a serious one.
<Tonio_> Nightrose: and the first part of it is imho a problem
<Nightrose> ScottK: not saying it isn't
<Nightrose> justnot for me personally
<Tonio_> Nightrose: might be a global free software project issue, I don't know
<Tonio_> maybe the BDFL thing is the good thing in it
<ScottK> I've got this Kubuntu Netbook thing I'm doing and bluetooth DUN support is in networkmanager 0.8 and would totally rock for a netbook.
<ScottK> Nightrose: Right, I'm just curious how to solve it.
<ScottK> You're a lot more involved in upstream stuff than me.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, when it comes to "work", bluetooth is a requirement at some points
<Nightrose> I think it simply needs someone needing bluetooth with coding skills
<Tonio_> the big problem is the infinite loop
<Nightrose> so far none of the upstream devs seem to need it much or use other tools
<ScottK> Nightrose: That or convincing someone they can be a KDE hero if they do it anyway.
<Nightrose> hehe right
<Tonio_> no corp features, desktop considered irrelevant, no corp distro use it, then no corp features....
<Tonio_> that is the problem
<Tonio_> kde lost it's distros
<Nightrose> not true
<Tonio_> s/lost/misses/
<Nightrose> we've just been made default in opensuse again for one
<Tonio_> Nightrose: ah ? I didn't knew that
<Tonio_> interessting
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: are you default in the novell desktop enterprise linux ?
<Nightrose> no
<Tonio_> Nightrose: re-read my phrase :)
<Nightrose> [18:42:55] <Tonio_> kde lost it's distros
<Nightrose> [18:43:04] <Nightrose> not true
<Tonio_> I was talking about corporate oriented distros :)
<Tonio_> s/it's/it's professional/
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<Nightrose> well they used gnome back then and they are using gnome now
<Nightrose> don't see much of a change there tbh
<Tonio_> hum the almost death of mandriva is an issue on that point :)
<Nightrose> yea mandriva is kinda a strange thing...
<maco> <Tonio_> Nightrose: maybe you don't consider bluetooth support a "basic" feature then :) <--- i think of it as a module to blacklist
<Nightrose> hehe
<nixternal> by the time we get bluetooth support all fixed up, there will be a new standard and bluetooth will be like floppy drives :p
<maco> i havent figured out what point bluetooth on a computer has. bluetooth on a phone...sure...you can hook up a headset. what do you do with it on a computer?
<maco> replace your IR cordless mouse & keyboard with a BT cordless mouse & keyboard? oh boy...thats such a BIG difference...
<maco> well..i mean...i can see a downside to it....people sending badware to your laptop without your knowledge...
<smarter> maco: to use your Wiimote on your PC? ;)
<ScottK> maco: Talk to your bluetooth phone and get mobile internet without having to buy a 2nd data plan.
<maco> ScottK: tethering doesnt requie bluetooth
<ScottK> OK. .... without a wire.
<maco> just need a way to connect to adhoc networks
<maco> er..ive tethered to dan's G1 just fine
<maco> i use iwconfig
<maco> iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc essid "G1 "
<ScottK> Right, if the phone has wifi, sure.
<ScottK> Most don't.
<maco> so then you just talk to the phone and it doesnt go anywhere?
<maco> (and yeah seriously, ssid that ends in a space)
 * ScottK needs to run.
<nixternal> ScottK: running is bad, you need to walk carefully
<neversfelde> in which ppa should the koffice beta packages go?
<bmunger> will karmic be keeping up with the monthly 4.3.x updates after release in october in official repository, or will it be a PPA like jaunty has for 4.2.4?
<JontheEchidna> jaunty was special because there were several regressions with KDE 4.2.x misbehaving with Qt 4.5.x
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be an issue this time around
<markey> my network behaves a bit strangely since latest karmic update
<markey> W: Failed to fetch http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<markey> hm
<markey> also problems with ktorrent
<neversfelde> markey: probably a problem with the mirror, does it work with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<markey> neversfelde: bingo, works now :)
<markey> thx
<bmunger> JontheEchidna: cool thanks
<bmunger> is there any talk of adding battery health info to the plasma widget?
<bmunger> also, is there a reason the weather/globe/virus wallpaper type has disappeared?
<JontheEchidna> have plasma-wallpapers-addons installed?
<bmunger> nope guess not.. odd.. thought that would be part of the base install
<bmunger> installing now
<bmunger> thanks
<bmunger> its all there.. thanks for the tip
<JontheEchidna> nah, the dependencies it drags in are huge, way too big to fit on the CD
<JontheEchidna> marble, 60 MB of wallpapers, etc
<JontheEchidna> but you're welcome :)
<Tonio__> hum does the kde printer applet allow access to a remote cups server ? I can't find the option
<neversfelde> Tonio__: I am using a remote printer, it was detected automatically when searchin for it with the systemsettings module
<Tonio__> neversfelde: that's slightly different from connecting to a remote cups server anyway :)
<Tonio__> neversfelde: auto browsing is nice, but that's not what I need :/
<Tonio__> neversfelde: found it :)thanks anyway
<neversfelde> Tonio__: :) good
<bmunger> JontheEchidna: oh that makes sense, would be nice to have that option to install it available to the user somewhere in that window that downloads the extra packages
<Monika|K> Can Arora not do Flash?
<Monika|K> oh strange, after I click the "in new window" button on the Youtube video it plays, but before it didn't
<maco> uhh opt-in mode for the chat monitor in quassel seems not to work
<maco> oh wait its working ok now
<nixternal> yowsers..I just shaved my head...I have no hair!! :(
<neversfelde> nixternal: congratulations :)
<neversfelde> why did you do it?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-29
<nixternal> decided to see what it was like...used a #1 blade, the shortest blade
<neversfelde> well, thats a good reason
<nixternal> I kind of like it, but at the same time, I have always had hair except for bootcamp
<jjesse> hrmm update of karmic today through a lot of options i had to select manualy
<ScottK> Hey Sput.  I just fixed sputnik: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/sputnik/9.03.13+1-2ubuntu1
<ScottK> ;-)
<neversfelde> we will probably get a problem with the repository size of staging when backporting 4.3.1
<Mamarok> Oo, we have a size restrictions for the team PPAs?
<neversfelde> yes
<Mamarok> hm, I just had an update problem with a koffice package, moment...
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-doc-html-kde4_1%3a2.0.81-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kformula/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kformula-kde4
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I'll have a look
<Mamarok> ok, thanks
<neversfelde> Mamarok: should be fixed with ~ppa3
<Mamarok> neversfelde: thanks, that was fast :)
<neversfelde> well, build will take some time
<neversfelde> how can I switch back to normal KDE notifications for kopete. Disabling the indicator module does not help?
<maco> where is the akonadi db stored?
<shtylman> Riddell: do you happen to have a screencap of the first kubuntu installer? like the first versions of ubiquity?
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think it's in kopete prefs, but not sure.
<neversfelde> mhh, I could not find it
<ScottK> Bug Riddell when he gets back then.
<ScottK> It's on 'for testing' right now.
<ryanakca> nixternal: Hi, what's the status of help.k.o? (I found the email jjeese sent us last weekend)
<ryanakca> Is Kubuntu 8.04 an LTS? (Re: bug 420648 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420648 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu 8.04 period of support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420648
<shtylman> Riddell: for your next release notes :) http://www.shtylman.com/archives/44
<ScottK> ryanakca: It is not.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, thanks
<ScottK> I marked in the bug too.
<ryanakca> :)
<lex79> ScottK: for kalternatives sync request we need ack by motu-release?
<ScottK> lex79: Bug fix or new features?
<lex79> no, only sync. Kalternatives Debian maintainers ask me if we can sync his package in Ubuntu because our changes can be override
<ScottK> If it's the same upstream, just syncing over our original package, no, you don't need motu-release.
<lex79> perfect
<ryanakca> Could someone ack bug 421061 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421061 in frescobaldi "Sync frescobaldi 0.7.13-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421061
<ScottK> ryanakca: Did you test build it for Karmic?
<shadeslayer> hi,the usb-creator-kde is marked as done in the to do wiki,yet it does not create a bootable pendrive
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please file a bug then.  It's supposed to.
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^
<shadeslayer> okies
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw where can i find the log file..... it says see log file
<ScottK> Dunno.  rgreening should be able to tell us.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looks like a bigger issue : https://launchpad.net/bugs/420155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420155 in usb-creator "usb-creator-gtk won't allow an ISO to be selected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> rgreening: ^^
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya, need to work on h.k.o...first I think we need a bit better documentation though...as it currently stands, our docs suck
<ryanakca> ScottK: No, but 0.7.13-1 is in Karmic, and none of the changes should affect building (bumped standards, fixed long description and added a missing depends)... I can fire up sbuild though
<ScottK> ryanakca: pLEASE DO.
<ScottK> Please do even
<ryanakca> ScottK: builds, installs and runs fine
<ScottK> ryanakca: Done
<ryanakca> ScottK: thanks
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: userconfig fixed and ready
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-30
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you ack this?  bug 421187 thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421187 in kalternatives "Please sync kalternatives 0.13-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421187
<genii> Should "Screensaver" really be making it's way onto the most-used programs area of the menu? Seems.... odd
<javi> hi, i'm seeing some (but not all) packets from 4.3.1, is it out? are you prepparing them or is something wrong with the ppa? cause i've read nothing on planet or the dot...
<neversfelde> javi: which ppa?
<javi> neversfelde: how can i know wich one are the packages from?
<javi> btw, don't you think this could be a interesting feature for kpackagekit?
<neversfelde> javi: show me your sources.list
<javi> http://pastebin.ca/1548149
<neversfelde> remove this #
<neversfelde> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<neversfelde> we are preparing the packages there and after we finished and 4.3.1 is released, we'll copy them over to the backports ppa
<neversfelde> Description:
<neversfelde> For the love of the blue gears, DO NOT USE.
<neversfelde> This is where we build and stage the packages for final release, so this will never have usable packages.
<javi> lol
<javi> thank you for the clarification :D
<Monika|K> for the love of the blue gears, lol
<javi> back to what i said before, is it technicaly possible to make kpackagekit tell where a package comes from?
<javi> ah nevermind, they are on in already https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139182
<ubottu> KDE bug 139182 in general "[3 1] Should be possible to see repository of a package" [Wishlist,Assigned]
<javi> so awesome :D
<Monika|K> I have been waiting for that, too
<Madkiss> hi folks
<ScottK> Hello Madkiss
<Sput> ScottK: thanks for fixing my misspelt alter ego ;-)
<ScottK> ;-)
<Monika|K> There's this discussion about Oxygen, Ozone and Nitrogen, and people are all for: Let's remove the ugly stripes from Oxygen. But what visual indication is given which winow is active when even removing the stripes?
<ScottK> Monika|K: That's probably more of a #kde-devel question.
<Monika|K> maybe, but sure someone here is also using Oxygen ^^
<ScottK> Sure, but certainly not changing it.
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Feature Freeze in effect | apachelogger loves you all | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<shtylman> everyone: this guy left this comment on my post on the installer... "
<shtylman> Hi there,
<shtylman> I got here from Digg, and follow Ubuntu’s progress closely. Currently, I don’t have the know-how to contribute much more than bug reports, and even then I get myself a bit lost, but I’m in courses in Computer Science to learn more.
<shtylman> Anyway, that being said I currently use Ubuntu and wanted to let you know (Because I don’t know how to pass it on the ALL of the Kubuntu team :P ) that your changes to the LOOK & FEEL of Kubuntu have made me VERY excited to switch to it when Karmic is released. I used to find Kubuntu too big and ugly for my tastes, but with Oxygen and Plasmoids, and your tweaks to the installation process, it feels much more modern, and
<shtylman> welcoming. So I just wanted to give you Kudos. And if you could, pass this on to your fellow devs. :)
<shtylman> Matt
<shtylman> "
<neversfelde> :)
<ScottK> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-30
<DarkwingDuck> Hey there everyone... my crazy life is slowly slowing
<ryanakca> ScottK: Any news on kolabd?
<valorie> ok, added more feedback on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Alpha3/Kubuntu/Feedback page
<valorie> going offline to switch hard drives, and install Mav on the other one
<ScottK> ryanakca: Not yet.  Need to work on it soon.
<ScottK> After Riddel is back and I don't have to play Kubuntu rm anymore
<ScottK> l/ll
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, thanks
<valorie> damn it, that didn't work
<valorie> HD has too many pins to fit into this lappy
<MLx_O> any idea if/when will amd64 build be back?
<persia> Build of which?
<MLx_O> the whole .iso
<persia> Oh.  Probably in the next couple days.
<MLx_O> In time for beta release I suppose? ;)
<valorie> it's gone?
<MLx_O> valorie: haven't seen it on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ for 3 days now
<valorie> heh, probably moments after I downloaded
<valorie> didn't work for me
<valorie> it isn't available for ooo bun too either
<valorie> so presumably the broken bits are in the common stack
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/maverick/
<valorie> netboot is available for ubuntu, however
<jussi> apachelogger: who what?
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> I fell asleep on my keyboard \o.
<apachelogger> see, that is my left arm being broken
<apachelogger> good morning Kubuntu :)
<jussi> good morning apachelogger
<valorie> I thought you were paying your bed a visit?
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, the night before ;)
<valorie> sleep is good for your health
<valorie> and your brain
<apachelogger> not on a keyboad though :P
<valorie> sleeping on keyboard, not so much
<valorie> lol
 * apachelogger feels very relaxed and full of energy for this new day ... ;)
<apachelogger> jussi: so, the ninja cmd is missing quite some people, which made me think that maybe it would be a good idea to just have it draw names from launchpad
<jussi> apachelogger: thats a lot of work. if you give me a list of names Ill update it now though. 
<jussi> apachelogger: however, patches will be taken ;)
<apachelogger> dude, I had enough pyth0rn for the next decade or two
<jussi> lol
<jussi> apachelogger: thing is, Tsimpsons net is still down and while I can manipulate the bot well, writing new stuff is a little beyond me.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I can craft an update manually
<jussi> apachelogger: as I said, give me what you want there and Ill make it happen
<apachelogger> which would of course be easier if someone had thought of maintaining the list in alphabetical order :P
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> on that note, what happened to lex?
<apachelogger> ...IIRC he did not say he would be away that long...
<apachelogger> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<apachelogger> go package 4.5.1 :PPPPP
<apachelogger> jussi: ^
<jussi> !-ninjas
<ubottu> ninjas-#kubuntu-devel has no aliases - added by stdin on 2009-01-10 18:22:18 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-12-18 12:36:12
<jussi> !no, ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<apachelogger> thank you
<jussi> apachelogger: if it ever gets out of date, just do exactly as I did there but with new names, and it will appear in -ops and someone can update it.
<apachelogger> jussi: cool, thanks
<apachelogger> now hopefully I remember that ^^
<jussi> :D
<persia> apachelogger, If not, there are logs.  Just grep for jussi*ninjas*
<jussi> !addfact | persia apachelogger
<ubottu> persia apachelogger: To add a factoid to the bot, use the following form (the factoid will then be forwarded to the ops to approve): !foo is <reply> bar
<apachelogger> persia: just that my logs live in a postgres db on a server that is not mine ;)
 * persia mumbles vaguely about the importance of control of one's personal data
<apachelogger> Sput: you know, it would be cool to have an akonadi agent that interfaces with the quasselcore and holds a local cache of my logs so I have control over it in a way ;)
<apachelogger> actually from an advertising POV it ought to be easily advertisable, even if it does not exactly have much use ^^
<apachelogger> 64 bit or 32 bit install for my new laptop?
 * apachelogger never had a 64 install...
 * persia always uses 64-bit
<persia> It only really matters if you have >2GB RAM.  For that, you get better performance at 64-bit.
<apachelogger> oh, that said
<persia> If you have less, it doesn't matter (although I run 64-bit on machines with less out of habit)
<Sput> apachelogger: from an advertising POV, people seem to despise everything that mentions akonadi :P
<apachelogger> I have 6 so I suppose 64 would make more sense ^^
<apachelogger> hm, I wonder why that it ...
<apachelogger> might it be "FAIL!!? YOU STUPID USER MESSED MY SETUP UP!!!!!!!!!!!"
<apachelogger> persia: are no amd64 dailies built?
<persia> Depends on the flavour.  They are supposed to exist for kubuntu desktop/netbook
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<apachelogger> nothing there
<persia> Probably because of http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54223991/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.qimageblitz_1:0.0.6-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz but I'd have to dig longer to be sure
<persia> Easy enough to make qimageblitz work on amd64/armel/powerpc and *not* i386, but I don't think that's really the right solution.
<persia> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/maverick/kubuntu/current/livecd-20100830-amd64.out says I'm wrong about that: the livefs got created.
<apachelogger> persia: ubuntu does not have amd64 listed either http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<persia> Odd.  That's definitely a bug.
<persia> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/kubuntu/maverick/daily-20100830.log whines about "No alternate CD for amd64!" but I'm not quite sure why
<persia> Server is missing also, which makes me think there's some global messiness.
 * apachelogger likes how k3b is not integrating properly into KDE
<apachelogger> the manual partition thing is horrible to use
<apachelogger> jtechidna: maybe knh should offer an option to turn off apport if crash reports are turned off, when I logged into gnome the other day the gtk ui of apport went crazy on me ^^
<apachelogger> also the toehr way around I do think that the application crashes item should not be shown unless apport is installed and enabled since it might be misleading otherwise
<txwikinger> apachelogger: ok?
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> if i would make a mockup of kubuntu start screen would it be possible that someone will implement it? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: that would first require discussion at a meeting since we traditionally stick with KDE's artwork
<sheytan> apachelogger i would use KDE's artwork :)
<apachelogger> then I am not sure what you mean
<sheytan> When i find sometime, i'll make one. Maybe for 11.04 :D
<sheytan> apachelogger when you put the cd, you get things like 'start kubuntu' 'check cd' and 'memory test'
<sheytan> this screen
<sheytan> it doesn't look nice right now :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you dont have much options there
<apachelogger> it is not like there i a larige color space available at that point
<sheytan> btw, someone could replace the bars that shows partitions usage with the oxygen one used in kde ( if possible) :D
<sheytan> maybe not, but we can make it look better :)
<apachelogger> I am all in favor of making things look better ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger who can i talk to about the partition usage bars? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: shtylman I suppose
<sheytan> apachelogger ok, thanks. I'll talk to him when he comes ;)
<sheytan> Btw, someone reeeeaaaaly should make a device action for system update. I mean, when you put the new release cd, it should be easy to run upgrade  to the new release of Kubuntu
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<sheytan> apachelogger where can i request a feature?
<sheytan> Lanunchpad?
<apachelogger> depends on the feature
<sheytan> apachelogger ^^^
<apachelogger> launchpad
<apachelogger> will not be of much use though
<apachelogger> I recommend proposing it on the mailing list and finding a developer who is going to implement that
<sheytan> apachelogger kubuntu-devel mailing list/
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> yus
<sheytan> i just unsubscribed couse i get to many messages from there :D
<sheytan> but i'll do it again
<sheytan> the installation take much more time with the new installer :(
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb is the broken
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> no I must manually merge
<yofel> sheytan: really? it felt faster here
<sheytan> yofel yep
<yofel> slow network connection maybe? as it seems to download more things now
<sheytan> launchpad sucks
<sheytan> 2mbps
<sheytan> launchpad is horrible hard. Find something there suuuucks :D
<yofel> use google with 'site:launchpad.net' :P
<sheytan> I just don't want use lanuchpad :D
<yofel> it's not *that* bad usually...
<CIA-71> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100830152528-elsxvkk4bara28z5 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bzr resolve also seems slightly out of line
<apachelogger> hooray \o/
<CIA-71> [kdemultimedia] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100830155031-lfe4ro5cbviur3z5 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I take over kdeadmin
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I need access to ktown
 * shadeslayer waves to bulldog98
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: rekonq maverick daily builds are a bit messed up, can you have a look when your free?
 * bulldog98 waves to shadeslayer
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you really just need someone to give you the tarball 
<bulldog98> apachelogger: so could you do that
<shadeslayer> i could upload it
<apachelogger> no, but shadeslayer maybe
<shadeslayer> yeah hold on
<apachelogger> I am currently wasting all my bandwith on kdegames
<shadeslayer> :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I look to that
<shadeslayer> yeah kdegames is huge :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll download with 54kbit/sec
 * shadeslayer tries a ktown to people.ubuntu.com direct copy
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/packages/
<shadeslayer> its still copying
<shadeslayer> and done...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> uploading kdegames and doing a windows upgrade cant be a good idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it would appear to me that the rekonq address bar is blocking while waiting for suggestions
<apachelogger> which would, considering that I have a slowish connection, explain the laggyness
<apachelogger> because now I am on my new laptop and it still fails to update as quickly as I type
<apachelogger> so I think hardware and config problems fall flat as possible cases
<lex79> Hello Kubuntu ! :)
<apachelogger> lex79 \o/
<lex79> :-*
 * apachelogger would order a welcome back party from kubotu, but since jussi stole the poor bot ... ;)
<lex79> apachelogger: can you add this key in ktown? https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+sshkeys
<lex79> and delete the old one please...thanks
<apachelogger> lex79: done
<lex79> ok thanks
<apachelogger> hm, apparently dput failed at   Uploading kdegames_4.5.1.orig.tar.bz2: 56672k/56673k
<apachelogger> is stuck there for 5 minutes now :/
 * apachelogger grows ever so sad and restarts upload
<CIA-71> [kdegames] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100830170327-y53a6yi9174tyt92 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<lex79> apachelogger: Permission denied (publickey)
<lex79> :(
<apachelogger> lex79: maybe kate likes to eat remote files now
<apachelogger> lets try again
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> apachelogger: use nano then :)
<apachelogger> you did not just say that!?!?!
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<lex79> hihih :)
<apachelogger> I know for a fact that Quintasan is not using vim
<apachelogger> because vim makes UNRELEASED super duper red backgrounded so one notices
<apachelogger> Quintasan did not notice for the rc we skipped and went on to 4.5.0
<lex79> lol
<apachelogger> which either means he is close to blind OR not using vim
<apachelogger> lex79: try agai
<lex79> apachelogger: thanks it works now
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> bbiab
 * bulldog98 debuilding kdeadmin and 2 of 3 patches are now in Upstream
<bulldog98> apachelogger: version number should be 4.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 right?
<bulldog98> +Epoche
<debfx> bulldog98: yes
<bulldog98> cause the number in bzr was 4.5.0b
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should I bump the Build-Depends to 4.5.1?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If Quintasan gets sponsored to UDS, we can take a moment when his guardian is distracted and give him some "encouragement" about proper editor usage.
<jussi> apachelogger: that server may comeback online soon.. company said they might upgrade my net...
<jjesse> ScottK: reported bug on plasma-widget-menubar per email: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/626935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626935 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "mnemonics do not work in Kubuntu Maverick with plasma-netbook" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> jjesse: Great.  Hopefully agateau can have a look at it.
<jjesse> let me know how i can help
<ScottK> That's all I know of.  We need to hear from agateau now.
 * bulldog98 is thinking about weather it’s normal that there is a file gone since 4.5.0
<lex79> debfx: why you removed/changed so many our "conflicts/replaces" in Qt ?
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/111#debian/control
<bulldog98> this is my error I get cause a file has gone in KDE: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/191
<lex79> Hi JontheEchidna !
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: found your easter egg
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<ulysses> bulldog98: the Supercow power? where?
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: and translated it into German ;-)
<bulldog98> ulysses: Ctrl+Shift+M
<JontheEchidna> translated it? I don't think I made it translatable... (it requires a fixed-width font)
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: I did it and it works 
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: it's translatable, but aptitude contains also a similar sentence, so there isn't any problem
<ulysses> and it's funny:)
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: found that only because I’ve translated it and I had to search the source code to use it
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<JontheEchidna> but the picture isn't translateable ;)
<JontheEchidna> I forgot there was another sentence in that dialog
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: yes
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: do you know if it can happen that KDE drops files with an new Bugfix release?
<JontheEchidna> perhaps. It wouldn't be common but it would also not be impossible
<JontheEchidna> e.g. even a file name change will show up as a removal + an addition
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: it’s an removal
<ScottK> It happens
<bulldog98> btw is debuild multithreadable?
<ScottK> debuild is a wrapper, so it depends.
<ScottK> dpkg-buildpackage can do parallel builds if they are supported by the package.
<bulldog98> hm ok ScottK but it is an picture of the doc. So I was asking if it would be OK.
<bulldog98> Ok thanks ScottK for that information
<bulldog98> I also got an new app
<bulldog98> forgot about that but the app got new things
<bulldog98> can I ignore knetworkconf because it was disabled in 4.4.3
<sabdfl> anybody interested in helping setup a daily build of scribus-ng?
<sabdfl> i mailed Oleksander, the debian maintainer who is also an upstream committer
<sabdfl> he takes very good care of (K)ubuntu users, has more recent packages in an archive with great docs etc
<sabdfl> and he's keen to collaborate on a daily build
<ScottK> shadeslayer or yofel: Maybe you two would be interested  ^^^
<yofel> hm, shouldn't be too hard if we use recipes, if the source on https://edge.launchpad.net/scribus is what should be used that is
<ScottK> sabdfl: ^^^ A volunteer.  He's been working on KDE nightly builds, so should be just about perfect to help out.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: no version bumps unless necessary
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok and to the knetworkconf? Should I enable it or not
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, that is a very good idea ... now only if I got sponsored ^^
<apachelogger> jussi: cool
 * jussi crosses fingers
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that what the where the when?
<EagleScreen>          /join ubuntu+1
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: loose the whitespaces there ;)
<sabdfl> yofel, ScottK: coolio!
<bulldog98> apachelogger: knetworkconf is enabled in control since 4.4.3 sync with debian
<yofel> sabdfl: any way I can talk to Oleksander on irc?
 * apachelogger notes that the free ati driver is super silly in making the flipping gpu fan spin like wild... and that fan is like super loud
<apachelogger> very helicopter like ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: mind your computer is rising into the air
<apachelogger> bulldog98: and what is the problem?
<sabdfl> yofel: i bet he's on both freenode and oftc
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should i enable it or not
<bulldog98> it’s only uncommenting the lines
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you just said that it is enabled since 4.4.3?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: it’s disabled since 4.4.3
<apachelogger> then leave it disabled? ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: sorry writing mistake
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
 * bulldog98 builds kdeadmin in pbuilder to satify it’s deps
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you need to do more careful research
<apachelogger> it is disabled since 4.2.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty time)
<apachelogger> and the changelog entry says that it is disabled because it is utterly broken
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the last says the same
<apachelogger> well, then, why do you ask :P
<apachelogger> clearly the only reason to turn it on again would be that it got unbroken
<apachelogger> which is not the case
<apachelogger> so ... :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: to make sure the things I do are right
<bulldog98> :)
<apachelogger> point taken ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot1.png
<apachelogger> what i that then?
<CIA-71> [kdetoys] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100830192034-krummcj2mao6xaed * debian/changelog New upstream release
<lex79> debfx: in case you lost my last message, why you removed/changed so many our "conflicts/replaces" in Qt ?
<lex79> debfx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/111#debian/control
<bulldog98> what to do if pbuilder ended successfully (I’m not an kubuntu-member)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: would it be clever to undo the build of knetworkconf, too? So launchpad doesn’t get that much work?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: not worth the effort IMHO
<apachelogger> that would probably only cut one minute of the build time
 * apachelogger notes that building with an i7 is very nice
 * yofel agrees
 * rbelem would like to own a computer with i7 :'(
<CIA-71> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100830195942-y48cgwvk3zi135ba * debian/changelog New upstream release
<apachelogger> rbelem: write a letter to intel ... dear intelz, I very much luv your products, especially the i7, but I do not posses a PC to put an i7 in, also I have no i7 I could put into a PC, which is very sad. it would be super awesome if you could send me a PC and an i7 to put into that PC. yada yada regards.
<apachelogger> note that it must be a letter, they wont believe you if you send an email
<rbelem> LOL
<rbelem> that will not work
<rbelem> are ou sure it will work?
<rbelem> :-D
<dantti_work> it will, you'll won two PCs
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, it would be worth a try, would it not? also intel is a large company, so there are bound to be spare PCs standing around in some room no one knows about because the person who knew was sacked
<ScottK> yofel: I'd look up his email address and email him about IRC contact.
<rbelem> ehehe
<rbelem> i think i will try
<dantti_work> rbelem: before you try be sure to erase your name from google :P
<apachelogger> I do not think intel employees get payed for googling
<bulldog98> apachelogger: finished what to do to upload it
<yofel> ScottK: mark cc'd me to the mails so I will
<ScottK> yofel: Great.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: are you member of kubuntu-ninjas?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> suffix the version with ~ppa1 and set the target series to maverick
<rbelem> dantti_work, you should try too, as far as i remember you computer is a little bit old too, isn't it?
<ScottK> Any one having any luck with Kubuntu Maverick beta installs (Live)
<apachelogger> then build a source package and dput it to ppa:kubuntu-ninjas
<apachelogger> then debcommit your bzr changes and push the branch
<bulldog98> apachelogger: debcommit?
<apachelogger> then find someone to check your commit
<apachelogger> bulldog98: man debcommit
<apachelogger> oh, you cannot commit
<apachelogger> you are not kubuntu member ;)
<dantti_work> rbelem: my wife returned my core2duo when I brought her a vaio :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: either create a bzr merge directive (bzr send --help) or a regular patch (bzr diff) and send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<rbelem> ehehe
<debfx> lex79: these conflicts aren't necessary for lucid->maverick upgrades
<dantti_work> rbelem: now I want a vaio :P don't you wanna buy a Dell?
<apachelogger> dont buy dells with ati cards :P
<apachelogger> you will get a helicopter for free
<rbelem> dantti_work, mine is a core2duo too, but it takes too long to compile
<dantti_work> no, it's a NVidia 8400gs
<apachelogger> well, if you want that then get a machine with ati chip
<apachelogger> ultimately HD
<dantti_work> rbelem: which clock? mine is 2.4 pretty fast
<rbelem> 2.2
 * apachelogger is about to finish uprading to vista sp1 \\o/
<bulldog98> rbelem: buy server hardware (two 8 Cores and 64GiBi Ram) and you won’t have to worry anymore
<rbelem> ehehe
<apachelogger> writing a letter to IBM?
<yofel> ScottK: I'll try the installation again in a moment, but is 'try kubuntu' supposed to work currently? I get the installer with a slideshow and nothing else http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/live.png
<rbelem> the problem here is money :-D
<apachelogger> dear I bee em...
<apachelogger> beem
<apachelogger> scotty!
<apachelogger> \o/
<rbelem> it would be nice to receive a big black box with the ibm brand :-D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you know
<dantti_work> rbelem: you will know that when your child is born, no more money for tech stuff :P
<apachelogger> there is one aspect about server hardware that no one considers
<apachelogger> running that stuff is flipping expensive
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> like srsly
<apachelogger> cooling alone
 * apachelogger just started crying
<rbelem> dantti_work, i'm already preparing myself for that :'(
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> does apport disobey my orders from /etc/default/apport now
<apachelogger> or is it that hook stuff that thinks I want to hear crap from apport?
<rbelem> apachelogger, i imagine that servers should make the energy bill much more expensive
<apachelogger> unless you are married to the boss of the energy provider
<rbelem> eheheh
<apachelogger> or something similar, while he is married to someone else
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> yofel: It hasn't been updated since Friday when it didn't work, but it's not clear if that was a one time failure of if everything fails.
<yofel> ScottK: well, the 'try kubuntu' option gives me only the slideshow no matter how often I try it
 * yofel goes looking at .xsession-errors
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel: It doesn't look like bug 625586 does it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity killed by OOM killer" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625586
<yofel> no, there's plenty of memory left and no oom-killer messages, it just doesn't do anything
<yofel> erm, as what user is the installer being run?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> I do know it's supposed to start installing as soon as it can and be working on installing stuff while it asks you questions.
<yofel> ScottK: yeah, but I'm not trying to *install* it, I want to try the live disk
<ScottK> Right.
<yofel> but the installer doesn't let me
<ScottK> IIRC that worked.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: send that mail
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bulldog98: 
<apachelogger> -usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/ksystemlog/groupby-hour.png
<apachelogger> +#usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/ksystemlog/groupby-hour.png
<apachelogger> what is the story behind that?
<apachelogger> +debian-changes-4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<apachelogger> and that is 100% wrong
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that file is gone in the sourcepackage
<apachelogger> so why did you comment it out?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe it’ll come back
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what makes you think that?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: hm normally I wouldn’t purge an picture for an doc
<bulldog98> maybe an mistake
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> why did it disappear from the source?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I don’t know
<apachelogger> bulldog98: see, that is the wrong answer ;)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I recommend you take a look at KDE websvn and try to find a trace of that file and what happened to it
<apachelogger> because it might very well be that its removal was accidential and now the the documentation would be broken
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll do that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok that picture was defently old
<bulldog98> apachelogger: and that was an doc update
<bulldog98> apachelogger: next time I know for what I have to check
<apachelogger> bulldog98: :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: once you have a new patch, just send it my way
 * apachelogger is going to go to bed, properly, not keyboard ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if I do a new patch, do I have to reupload the package?
<bulldog98> and bump ppa1 to ppa2?
<apachelogger> yes
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok doing that
<apachelogger> because you actually uploaded a poluted package it seems (from that debian-changes line I pasted earlier)
<apachelogger> so make sure your package does not contain changes outside patches
 * apachelogger out
<dantti_work> can someone confirm to me that ScanDesktopFiles is false in /etc/PackageKit/PAckageKit.conf in maverick?
<dantti_work> according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~packagekit/packagekit/ubuntu-maverick/annotate/head:/debian/patches/defaults.patch it is false
<dantti_work> ScottK: can you make it true?
<ScottK> dantti_work: I could accept it if someone like apachelogger or JontheEchidna would upload it.
<ScottK> If I upload it, I can't accept it and with riddell away, it's best we leave it so I can.
<dantti_work> right, it's weird cause riddell told me he enabled this, and now a friend told me it isn't :P
<sheytan> shtylman hi there ;)
<sheytan> i've got an idea about the kubuntu installer
<Riddell> how's the installer doing?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-31
<yofel> Riddell: hey :) - for me bug 625586 at the end (the installed system seems to work though) and 'try kubuntu' makes the installer show me a slideshow instead of giving me a live session
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity killed by OOM killer" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625586
<yofel> other than that the new installer is great :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, ^
<rbelem> Riddell, apachelogger, ScottK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/627205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627205 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> rbelem: Did you attach a patch?
<rbelem> wow
<rbelem> you were quick :-D
 * ScottK thinks we should update it, but need the patch.
<rbelem> ScottK, yep
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK is just heading to bed.
<ScottK> Maybe JontheEchidna could upload it and I could accept it in the morning?
<ScottK> Good night
<rbelem> ScottK, yep
<rbelem> ScottK, but i made a comment about qtwebkit
<rbelem> ScottK, i think that we need to update it too
 * rbelem needs go to bed too
<rbelem> ScottK, but if we cannot update the qtwebkit to 2.1 then i already have the patch to make the updated plasma-mobile work
<rbelem> now i'm leaving
<rbelem> bye
<rbelem> g'night
<ybit> so...
<ybit> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<ybit> just follow that guide to start working on say, jingle support in kopete?
<ybit> there was something mentioned about a project neon for nightly builds somewhere
<ybit> installing kde-nightly now
<ybit> hrm...
<ybit> any ideas?
<ybit> http://pastebin.com/PJXkm4WN
<valorie> yofel: how did you get that screenshot?
<valorie> I had the identical experience testing out the 64-bit kubuntu liveCD over the weekend
<valorie> ybit: they have been working on getting Neon going again
<ybit> valorie: it's not working?
<valorie> I don't know the current state of it
<valorie> it was not for a long time
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa
<valorie> hmmm, that's old
<ybit> hrm.. maybe i should just use the kde-svn stuff :|
<valorie> there is nothing in my scrollback, and I don't see anything recent about neon in google
<valorie> I think they are still in the talking stages with the KDE people
<ybit> project neon sounded like a really awesome way of working on kde stuff
<valorie> takes a lot of work to get something like that set up
<ybit> hrm...
<ybit> how much time, project neon has been around for about 2 years now
<ybit> http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482
<ybit> over 2 years
<valorie> well, as I understand it, the maintainers ran out of time to keep it up-to-date
<valorie> and no one stepped up to take it over
<ybit> so, the supported method is now kde-svn/kde-build i'm assuming
<valorie> heh: how to use: Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu jaunty main to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
 * ybit starts to setup the kde dev environment via the kde-svn|build method
<valorie> that's a bit out of date!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> yes
<valorie> ybit: project neon originally was about getting nightly amarok builds
<valorie> are you interested in Amarok, or in kubuntu nightly builds?
<valorie> because if you want to build Amarok from git daily, it is a trivial job
<valorie> I do it almost daily in 5 mins or so
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> agateau: pong
<Riddell> freeflying: pong
<agateau> Riddell: hi, I have an update pending for Amarok MPRIS 2.0 support
<agateau> Riddell: JontheEchidna started working on it, but I think it's stuck somewhere :)
<agateau> (at least it does not show up on packages.ubuntu.com)
<Riddell> let me check unapproved
<agateau> Riddell: the new patch is attached to the BR: bug ##617367
<agateau> mmm #617367
<agateau> mmm, this bot does not understand me: bug #617367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617367 in VLC media player "mpris2 feature exception" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617367
<agateau> thanks ubottu :)
<Riddell> there's no upload in unapproved queue, let me get some breakfast and I'll upload it
<agateau> Riddell: I also decided to call me an artist and drew new icons for the message indicator applet, not sure it's too late for those to go in
<agateau> Riddell: they match much better with the new Plasma theme icons
<Riddell> great
<agateau> Riddell: here is the thing: http://imagebin.ca/view/VrIi_wn.html
<Riddell> agateau: ooh shiny
<agateau> Riddell: heh, now that you pinged me, here is how it looks when it needs attention: http://imagebin.ca/view/6lSmxH.html
<Riddell> bling
<ybit> is anyone else having this problem? http://image.bayimg.com/kaooaaack.jpg
<ybit> not the virtualbox error, the plasma desktop...notice how it's black and gray
<ybit> or whatever you call that panel at the bottom
<Riddell> I've seen that plasma issue before, it happened randomly, I thought it had gone away
<apachelogger> somehow nepomuk and/or virtuoso managed to lock up my system repeatedly 
<Riddell> yofel: I reported bug 627284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627284 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Try Kubuntu leads to slideshow not live CD" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627284
<sheytan> ybit just resize your panel. This happens sometimes when you play 3D games with wine and i think it's because stuff you run has different resolution then your system one
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> it turns out not nepocrap was freezing it was pulsesupercrap
 * apachelogger likes how kubuntu seems to consit of mediocre unreliable crap
<valorie> apachelogger: didn't you get your new puter?
<apachelogger> yes I did, that does not change the fact that pulseaudio is made out of fail
<valorie> I would like to argue the point, but there is a lot of evidence on your side
<persia> What?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: kdeadmin already looks much better
<apachelogger> valorie: a generally good concept does not help with broken implementation
<apachelogger> also see nepomuk
<apachelogger> also see akonadi (at least previous releases)
<apachelogger> also see plasma (previous releases)
 * valorie hands apachelogger the rose-colored glasses
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you will need to merge the changelog entries under ubuntu1 though, no ppa suffix, that is only for upload
<apachelogger> the bzr branch ought to contain the real version number the upload to the Ubuntu archives will carry + UNRELEASED as target series
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you should not change 02_kuser_fist... btw, since it is only changing the patch head there is no gain but it will show up in bzr
<apachelogger> bulldog98: -X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category=system-administration
<apachelogger> +X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category=hardware
<apachelogger> that change in the desktop file as introduced in kubuntu_01_system-config-printer-kde_fixes.diff should not have gone missing
<apachelogger> it is not applied upstream
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also, your changelog entries exceed 80 characters/line length which lintian will most likely go bonkers about
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ did you not backport the category change to 4.5 (in KDE)?
<CIA-71> [plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831092033-q1xmntzwpq4nka25 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<Riddell> I don't remember
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope, you didn't
<apachelogger> I'll backport the remaining diff to 4.5
<Riddell> thanks
<CIA-71> [system-config-printer-kde] sitter * 1170237 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdeadmin/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.desktop backport r1167379 put in the more appropriate hardware category
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/system-config-printer-kde/options.py?revision=1167347&view=markup
<apachelogger> note how line 136 and 145 are essentially equal
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> in KDE trunk and 4.5 you only changed the latter to unicode(each)
<apachelogger> in our package however you changed only the former
<apachelogger> Riddell: am I right in assuming that both should be unicode()?
<apachelogger> (both lines)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes you're right
<apachelogger> oki
<apachelogger> bulldog98: ^ please enhance our patch to change both lines ... currently we are only changing line 136 :)
<CIA-71> [system-config-printer-kde] sitter * 1170241 * trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/system-config-printer-kde/options.py Addition to the PyQt 4.7 fixes of r1167347
<CIA-71> [system-config-printer-kde] sitter * 1170243 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdeadmin/system-config-printer-kde/options.py Backport of r1170241 Addition to the PyQt 4.7 fixes of r1167347
<apachelogger> all aligned with upstream \o/
<apachelogger> bulldog98: if you want you can also add a remark that the patch can be dropped with 4.5.2
<apachelogger> did lex contact rdale about krossruby not building?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> CMake Warning at ruby/CMakeLists.txt:77 (if):
<apachelogger>   given arguments:
<apachelogger>     "ENABLE_KROSSRUBY" "AND" "RUBY_VERSION_MAJOR" "=" "1" "AND" "RUBY_VERSION_MINOR" "<" "9"
<apachelogger>   Unknown arguments specified
<apachelogger> !find rbconfig
<ubottu> File rbconfig found in ironruby, jruby, jruby1.1, libfacets-ruby-doc, libfacets-ruby1.8 (and 6 others)
<apachelogger> !find rbconfig maverick
<ubottu> File rbconfig found in ironruby, jruby, jruby1.1, libfacets-ruby-doc, libfacets-ruby1.8 (and 5 others)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> jussi: could it not just list those 5 others?
<jussi> apachelogger: its annoying yes, and it probably could, but i need to look into the code ans see why (configuration variable or hard coded)
<apachelogger> IMHO it would be good to build an overall output string and then chop as many packages off until a IRC-suited length is reached
<debfx> Riddell: do you know why kde packages aren't compressed with lzma on arm while qt4 is?
 * apachelogger is wondering what argument from above is not known
<Riddell> debfx: I don't know, maybe it's in the pkg-kde-tools changelog?
<apachelogger> !find rbuic4 maverick
<ubottu> File rbuic4 found in kdebindings-dbg, libqt4-ruby1.8
<apachelogger> debfx: that was requested by ScottK
<CIA-71> [ruby] sitter * 1170252 * trunk/KDE/kdebindings/ruby/CMakeLists.txt apply r1161147 properly
<CIA-71> [ruby] sitter * 1170253 * trunk/KDE/kdebindings/ruby/CMakeLists.txt Use proper cmake syntax (EQUAL, LESS...) when checking whether to build krossruby
<CIA-71> [ruby] sitter * 1170254 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdebindings/ruby/CMakeLists.txt Backport r1170253 Use proper cmake syntax (EQUAL, LESS...) when checking whether to build krossruby
<shadeslayer> 'lo
<shadeslayer> wem
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> who deleted qtcreator from beta backports?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok that in fixed in git i think lemme check 
<shadeslayer> seems not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: disable the bookmarks toolbar for now to fix that ... 
<debfx> shadeslayer: I guess qtcreator should go into the non-beta backports ppa
<shadeslayer> debfx: not there either :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator <<
<shadeslayer> under other versions
<shadeslayer> no qtcreator 2.0.1 for lucid :/
<shadeslayer> and it was there a few weeks ago ...
<debfx> shadeslayer: I just uploaded it to the backports ppa
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<shadeslayer> wth is the problem with my connection today :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw when do we get to know if we are getting sponsorship to UDS? after the deadline for applying?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<shadeslayer> oh.. no problem :)
 * shadeslayer goes back to watching HOUSE
<Riddell> it'll be after the deadline yes
<nigelb> shadeslayer: season 6?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: finished season 2 :P
<shadeslayer> i just started watching it 
<nigelb> Warning:  Its addictive.
<shadeslayer> i know
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i have 2 exams tommorow, i havent studied a thing, and im watching house
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Like I said 'Addictive'
<shadeslayer> nigelb: season 2 end was awesome :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer: all Finale's are awesome :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: btw do you know about #ubuntu-youth ? :D
<nigelb> nope not much
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: unlock toobar > move the bookmarks toolbar down
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that going to be part of the release notes?
<apachelogger> "dear user, we decided to deploy broken software, please apply the following workarounds <insert list here>"
<shadeslayer> bookmarks toolbar isnt enabled by default
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> so why is it there?
<apachelogger> I certainly did not turn it on
<shadeslayer> you didnt turn it on? 
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> at any rate
<shadeslayer> weird then
<apachelogger> why would the bookmarks bar be there
<shadeslayer> where?
<apachelogger> *next to* the toolbar
<shadeslayer> its a toolbar in itself
<apachelogger> instead of *below* it
<shadeslayer> its not a action anymore, its a toolbar in itself now
<shadeslayer> and it gets added there by default..
<apachelogger> why is the toolbar in it self place next to another toolbar rather then below the other toolbar?
<shadeslayer> i have no idea
<apachelogger> BUG
<shadeslayer> yoann21: ^ care to answer :)
<debfx> apachelogger: have you removed all your rekonq config files?
<apachelogger> also I should note that this did not happen ocne
<apachelogger> *once
<apachelogger> but twice
<apachelogger> however I was not able to trigger this intentionally at all
<apachelogger> debfx: I am on a totally new setup
<apachelogger> also between first occurance and second I wiped all rekonq data
<apachelogger> which fixed the issue
<apachelogger> but then it came back
<apachelogger> which makes me think that there is a bug
<apachelogger> ha!
<shadeslayer> you must have enabled the bookmarks toolbar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you said bookmarks bar is supposed to be off by default...
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it is here
<shadeslayer> ( as in its off by default here )
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot2.png
<apachelogger> riddle me this then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sudo for removing files in .kde? :O
<apachelogger> I always do that to ensure that everything is dead for sure
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> let me guess
<apachelogger> we have a patch that turns off the toolbar?
<Varney> hi
<Varney> hi apachelogger
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<apachelogger> lo Varney o/
<Varney> am from Liberia
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: your translations import to rekonq was a bit flawed btw ... +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_extragear-network_rekonq
<Riddell> hi Varney 
<Riddell> nixternal: new ubiquity slideshow in ubuntu desktop http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/new-slideshow-10.10.png
<Riddell> based on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features
<Riddell> code at lp:~dylanmccall/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/maverick-ubuntu-design/
<Riddell> dunno if we want to update the kubuntu one to something similar
<Riddell> apachelogger: where's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian-changes-0.5.80-0ubuntu1's rekonq.desktop
<apachelogger> supposedly not causing problems, but I wonder how i ended up there considering that the clean target should nuke those lines
<apachelogger> s/i ended/it ended
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I had kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-generate.sh set up to add those bits but hadn't done the same to ubuntu-debhelper-langpack-clean.sh
<Varney> hey apache
<shadeslayer> something is wrong in my system
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: even after removing all my rekonq* files i cant get a clean rekonq config, it always picks up the old one
<apachelogger> Riddell: IIRC you did
<Sput> it's importing stuff from konqueror
<Riddell> debfx: thanks for taking the lead on 4.5.1, I see upstream is about to release, I presume we're not ready to release anything yet
<apachelogger>         sed -i '/X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=/d' ${file};
<apachelogger> Riddell: it should be stripped
<apachelogger> very odd
<Varney> hi riddell
<Varney> am new here
<Varney> and love to learn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe you are still running an instance of it?
<Varney> i use the computer a lot. am a writer/poet
<shadeslayer> hold on
<Riddell> Varney: want to become an elite kubuntu developer?
<Varney> yes. always willing to learn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> rekonq uses konqueror's bookmark file?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope i cant seem to reset it at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: to import the bookmarks i think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe it just hates you as much as it hates me :P
<shadeslayer> who knows :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I only get bookmark access to the konqueror file
<apachelogger> (which makes more sense than maintaining an own file anyway)
<apachelogger> anyhow, this makes me wonder how much sense our kubuntu_04_no_default_bookmarks.diff patch has
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how do you know it does not want to restore?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a wrong kdeinit file again?
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<debfx> Riddell: not yet, krossruby is not being built and I think kdeadmin isn't ready yet
<shadeslayer> i un installed those
<apachelogger> the right one? :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98 is doing kdeadmin i think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: find /usr/lib -name *rekonq*
<Riddell> debfx: also maverick is frozen and lucid packages aren't ready :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah just one file
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> that is the wrong one
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or are you using a package now?
<Riddell> Varney: what sort of stuff are you interested in helping with?  we need coders, packagers, testers, documentation writers, translators, user helpers..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<apachelogger> odd enough
 * shadeslayer is quite puzzled
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, how do you know it does not go back to defaults?
<apachelogger> also ... which rekonq
<shadeslayer> because its the same config i was using on my git build
<shadeslayer> which i modified
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /usr/bin/rekonq
<apachelogger> Riddell: do not foget the artists 
<Riddell> oh aye, them too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the same config? how can you tell?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> how did ksystemlog get into kdeadmin
<apachelogger> that code is seriously scary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 1) i set it to display no text, 2) i moved the bookmark below the urlbar
<shadeslayer> i added the configure wrench
<apachelogger> 1) is defualt 2) ought to be default 3) is default?
<shadeslayer> isnt default afaik
<shadeslayer> atleast not on git it is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: move the bookmarks bar to the very bottom
<apachelogger> if you cannot get rid of that by nuking the config then something is very wrong
<apachelogger> why do we not showing the bookmarks bar by default anyway?
<shadeslayer> hmm seems to work 
<shadeslayer> so i guess thats our patch
<rbelem> hey Riddell 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is the bar supposed to be?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hihi
<apachelogger> ksystemlog is cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there -> http://imgur.com/FbG64
<apachelogger> not only does it apparently not know about the init list but also not what blocking a process means
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not understand, is the bookmarks bar not supposed to be there?
<shadeslayer> kde 4.5.1 in www/sites/www/info
<shadeslayer> it is supposed to be there
<shadeslayer> i think someone put patches there
<apachelogger> so what is the problem?! :P
<shadeslayer> you had a problem! :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that rekonq is crap
<apachelogger> obviously
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<shadeslayer> anyways
<shadeslayer> ill cya later
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that we can backport the declarative support to qtwebkit2.0
<eMyller> WTF moment of today: open my GMail inbox and hear a funny song while it stays frozen. Did it happen to anyone else?
<rbelem> Riddell, afaik it is available only in 2.1
<apachelogger> rekonq/mainline.git
 * apachelogger loves how that requires you to specify a meaningful name when cloning
<Riddell> rbelem: mm, you might be right
<Riddell> fabo: do you know if qt webkit 2.0 has qtdeclarative support?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if rekonq had more pointless newlines in the code I would call the code ugly :P
<apachelogger> QL1S()
<apachelogger> there you have it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ugly code it is
<apachelogger> <3 macros that make no sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems rekonq defaults to bookmarks bar on... we just patched away the default content
<apachelogger> so the bar was still there
<apachelogger> it was just empty
<apachelogger> <3 patches
<apachelogger> Riddell: could we not just have rekonq ship with default bookmarks?
<apachelogger> wikipedia would be a good one
<Riddell> apachelogger: what would be the advantage of that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not having an empty yet visible bookmarks bar
<Riddell> can't we just set it hidden by default instead?
<apachelogger> we can, but what advantage would that have for the user?
<Riddell> no pointless bookmarks toolbar :)
<apachelogger> see, my fix would be better then, because mine would not require user to know where to turn on the bar
<apachelogger> + know that there is one ;)
<Riddell> your fix would end up using up valiable screen space
<apachelogger> and yet it is what all other browsers do I think
<apachelogger> so there is merit to have the bar by default
<Riddell> first thing I turn off
<apachelogger> well, I am sure there are users who use bookmarks :P
<apachelogger> we could have the panel turned on by default
<apachelogger> (since most screens these days are widescreen, we would not waste space but possibly even help with making lines more readable by preventing scalable sites from using 2048 pixels for a line of text)
 * persia prefers to think of them as "insufficiently tall"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, when is 0.6 target release date?
 * Sput uses bookmarks
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ see
 * apachelogger loves -j9
<rbelem> apachelogger, :'(
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you send the letter yet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, not yet, but i will :-)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot3.png
<apachelogger> ksysguard looks funky ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: about ubuntuone ... I have a KDE UI for ubuntu-sso-client ready
<apachelogger> BUT
<Riddell> ...
<apachelogger> by weak design the backend of ubuntu-sso-client starts the UI as python module
<apachelogger> which is not that much of a problem, since I also have SIP-featured bindings ready
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> by even weaker design the backend expects the UI to make (gobject) callbacks to backend (rather than going via dbus)
<apachelogger> which is a bit of a problem, even with SIP because there cannot be no type conversion between a python callable function and a C function (i.e. one could also not just call them)
<apachelogger> which adds a whole pile of madness to the SIP magic
<apachelogger> anyhow, that is probably fixable by exposing the callback functions via dbus and have the kde ui call back via dbus
<apachelogger> Riddell: I still need someone to create kwallet integration though
<apachelogger> also, where should I put the source? create an ubuntuone-kde project? ...  since it cannot be merged into ubuntuone-client
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably it is a separate bit of code?  in which case yes make a new project
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it just implements a GUI ontop of the gui-less bits of ubuntuone-client, which makes it a bit like knetworkmanager to networkmanager ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntuone-kde or ubuntuone-client-kde?
 * apachelogger finds the latter a bit too long
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> statik created https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<Riddell> he did?
<apachelogger> says so at least
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I take that one over?
<apachelogger> I mean, technically it is very different anyway ;)
<Riddell> is there anything in it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: an import of the old git branch I had for the tech preview I did 
<Riddell> yeah take it over then
<apachelogger> oki
<apachelogger> txwikinger: do you think it would make sense (i.e. be worth the effort) to have a testdrive UI for KDE SC users?
<apachelogger> Riddell: waiting for statik to call back
<Riddell> rbelem: should we be packaging this? http://www.opensource-usability-labs.com/opensource-usability-labs/2010/08/29/kontact-mobile-new-beta-out-for-public-testing/
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, do we have time for FFe it?
<Riddell> yes, as long as it's plastered with "beta release" in the description
<Riddell> and as long as upstream even want us to package it
<rbelem> Riddell, yeah, we need to check this. do you know the kolab guys?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bookmark this : http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Schedule :P
<Riddell> rbelem: we're in touch with kolabsys
<rbelem> cool!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pim beta 3 uploaded
<shadeslayer> ( to ktown that is )
<rbelem> Riddell, so, i think we can push the packages to the repos
<shadeslayer> ill have a look tomorrow, but if someone can work on them today its fine with me
<Riddell> rbelem: hmm, do we want plasma-mobile in main?  bug 626583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626583 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "MIR plasma-mobile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626583
<Riddell> I thought we were going to keep it in universe
<rbelem> Riddell, me too
<rbelem> Riddell, but persia thinks this is a better solution for other bug
<Riddell> yes I see
<txwikinger> apachelogger: sounds cool
<txwikinger> what kind of UI? Qt, or commandline?
<apachelogger> KDE
<apachelogger> there is already a commandline if I think
 * apachelogger never used testdrive, so...
<apachelogger> Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages.
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> yet I see none
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger>  rekonq-dbg : Depends: rekonq (= 0.5.80-0ubuntu1) but 0.5.80+83-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<apachelogger> no jonny around :S
<Riddell> yay, lucid to maverick upgrade works
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wonder how long thats going to happen :P
 * rbelem is going to work
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Beta candidates need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<Riddell> beta candidates need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<stalcup> did someone say ninja?
<Riddell> stalcup: quite likely, 4.5.1 is needing packaged https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> does someone know if the fix of this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246689
<ubottu> KDE bug 246689 in general "nepomuk search in krunner, results in (Resource)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Kolia> went in Kubuntu?
<nixternal> Riddell: I like the new slideshow...I take it you want something similar?
<Riddell> Kolia: it'll be in 4.5.1
<Riddell> nixternal: always nice to keep up with the neighbours I suppose
<Kolia> Riddell: thanks :)
<dantti_work> Riddell: is there a problem to ship a 2.5mb db with kpk?
<dantti_work> in the future app-install-data should have it, this file is the app-install db that we talked about at UDS
<Riddell> dantti_work: where does the data come from?
<dantti_work> app-install creates this db with the app-install-data package
<Riddell> dantti_work: can it not do that at package install time?
<dantti_work> Riddell: 35minutes to create that :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’m back again
<dantti_work> tough it could be much faster richard seems not to worry since he thinks it's best to ship a package with this data, like software center does by depending on app-install-data
<Riddell> dantti_work: well aye should be ok, we have space on the CD this cycle
<Riddell> but I don't know how it could take 35 minutes to read some .desktop files and turn them into another format 
<dantti_work> simple, execute for each .desktop file an app that open the sqlite  parses ALL the file and then closes, and then repeat that for each .desktop
<dantti_work> if it could let the db opened and just keep inserting it would be much faster, he didn't like my first proposal
<ScottK> Did plasma-mobile get updated?
<Riddell> dantti_work: oh well, we can live with it then :)
<Riddell> ScottK: no it needs qtwebkit with qt declarative bindings first I believe
<ScottK> Riddell: rbelem said something in #kubuntu-mobile last night about having an alternate patch if qtwebkit couldn't be updated.
<dantti_work> Riddell: hopefully sw center will use this data too so probably app-install-data will drop it's .desktop files and add this db
<ScottK> Unfortunately it was after I went to bed.
<ScottK> Do we have a candidate live ISO yet?
<persia> ScottK, Images just available on cdimage from ~55 minutes back
<ScottK> persia: Thanks.
 * ScottK broke his netbook last week and has been waiting for beta to fix it.
<Riddell> ScottK: I think he has a patch to qtwebkit 2.0 to add qtdeclarative support
<ScottK> I see.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes ISOs are up for testing
<ScottK> I guess we'll have to wait for him to reappear.
<ScottK> OK.  Downloading now.
<ScottK> Tm_T or Tm_Tr: Whichever you are, are you available for powerpc beta testing?
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw ScanDesktopFiles is false in PackageKit
<Riddell> dantti_work: what does that mean?
<dantti_work> Riddell: that means that PK won't scan for .desktop files and won't show icons for installed apps
<Riddell> dantti_work: ok I can enable that after beta on Thursday
<dantti_work> Riddell: thanks
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti_work, hello, it is disabled because of speed issues.
<dantti_work> glatzor: it's very fast here
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti_work, perhaps it is faster with the aptcc backend. 
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti_work It makes a lot of packagekit sub queries to get the packages which contain the executable of the desktop file
<dantti_work> I think it probably is because one the linstaler dev uses SearchFile a lot and he said it's much faster with aptcc, and ScanForDesktopFiles uses that a lot
<dantti_work> glatzor: when the db is empty it takes a bit more but once it's created, just a few seconds
<glatzor> dantti_work, I haven't checked. since it was really slow on the first run.
<glatzor> dantti_work, do you want to enhance the simple database schema?
<dantti_work> glatzor, Riddell well maybe we should let it be false after I add the app-install support, this way I'll only query one db which surely has the package info
<glatzor> dantti_work, software-center uses some additional fields in the desktop files
<glatzor> which are not covered by the app-install-data draft
<dantti_work> glatzor: sure, that draft imo should contain a table that could handle any kind of data
<dantti_work> like package_id, data_type and data
<nixternal> Riddell: what is our default browser for mav?
<ScottK> nixternal: rekonq.
<nixternal> ScottK: thanks!
<dantti_work> glatzor: we should talk with Richard tomorow so that the app-install can have it's v2 and we don't have to keep duplicated data. BTW I already wrote an script to call apt-install to create the db if you want to try it
<Tm_T> ScottK: I suppose (:
<ScottK> Tm_T: I suspect we're at least one more respin away from having something ~final.  I'll ping you when it's ready.
<Tm_T> ScottK: nice, I'll try to be around
<glatzor> dantti_work, you should talk with mvo about this
<maco> apachelogger: the computer that never had gnome-keyring still wont sync. always says "trying to establish a connection" :-/ so umm you said there are 2 things to make sure are going before statusnotifier starts right? what are they?
<apachelogger> they recently broke kwallet support
<maco> boo!
<apachelogger> and unless someone who accepts the contributor agreement adds new stuff upstream I doubt it will ever work again
<maco> :((((
 * Riddell nudges maco into doing so
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not having high hopes for this ubiquity build
 * maco looks at Riddell and whimpers
<mfraz74> wish I had the patience to get into programming and help out a bit
<maco> apachelogger:  is it your code that needs to be mashed to fit what "they" broke or is it their code that you say is icky that needs to be mashed?
<mfraz74> Any idea why Quassel in Maverick doesn't seem to format line breaks properly?
<ScottK> claydoh: Please make sure that bug 608382 is mentioned in our release notes for beta.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<ScottK> mfraz74: Qt bug, IIRC.
<mfraz74> ScottK: Oh
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what was wrong on the bzr patch?
<mfraz74> At least I can do stuff in Konsole now without xorg crashing on me
<apachelogger> maco: it needs to be redone since they essentially reinvented their sign in thing
<apachelogger> bulldog98: see backlog
<maco> oh hell
 * nixternal whistles and praises *dropbox* :p
<nixternal> though it would be nice to have the u1 stuff working and have a music store plugin
<mfraz74> u1 is sort of working now, not sure about a music store plugin for amarok though
<maco> mfraz74: not written yet
<maco> and i'm inclined to believe apachelogger about brokenness with u1 on kde seeing as he wrote it
<mfraz74> maco: i've managed to log into u1 and sync files, but with a recent update i get a crash notification everytime i boot
<maco> i sync'd some files a few weeks ago up from one computer, but cant sync down to this one
<bulldog98> apachelogger: to the kuser… patch: debuild won’t work if you don’t change head
<maco> apachelogger: where's your bzr branch?
<maco> apachelogger: and where's their api docs?
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> api docs
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> docs
<maco> ah hell
<apachelogger> roflmao
<bulldog98> apachelogger: also the resetting of the category has be done in the package
 * maco throws erasers at some canonifolk
<maco> Riddell: erasers are soft and rubbery, therefore it's not violence :)
<apachelogger> maco: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk
<apachelogger> that is thei client implementation
<apachelogger> from what I have seen http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/annotate/head:/ubuntu_sso/keyring.py is the file we need a kwallet version of 
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui
<apachelogger> and that is the new KDE ui I am working on
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll look for that
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what is with the category?
<maco> apachelogger: "new"? newer than what you had 2 weeks ago? O_o
<apachelogger> bulldog98: how can thate be done *in the package*?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: mistake from my side
<apachelogger> maco: I coded non-stop last week and shook a completely new GUI out my sleeve
<apachelogger> maco: since the other thing really did not have a, but was using the website to get authentication
<maco> i see
<maco> any of you seen Dexter? i'm in a forensic science class... i keep thinking of Dexter
<nixternal> how do i use update-notifier-kde right now to update to maverick? i don't want to do the s/lucid/maverick/ way
<Riddell> nixternal: do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<maco> -m? O_o
<maco> huh. funky.
<maco> dont you need a -d in there to go to devel version?
<nixternal> maco: yeah
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the second line is changed in the 4.5.1
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Yes there is a commandline UI, but last time I checked, it did not have any Kubuntu entries in it
<ScottK> claydoh_: You are doing release notes, right?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll send you the new bzr diff and you can tell me if I should upload it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you got mail
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> txwikinger: ah, well, I suppose that should not be too difficult to take care of
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what second line?
<apachelogger> com
<txwikinger> apachelogger: yeah.. just never got to it :D
<apachelogger> txwikinger: I am sure if you ask kirkland nicely he will add kubuntu ;)
<txwikinger> :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you still exceed 80 characters/line in the changelog btw
<apachelogger> Sime_: pingy
<Sime_> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> Sime_: hey, I was wondering if I can create like module constants using sip
<apachelogger> Sime_: like line 55-60 here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/annotate/head:/ubuntu_sso/gui.py
<Sime_> apachelogger: let me have a look...
<Sime_> apachelogger: I'm not sure if it is possible to have simple module level constant. functions yes, but Qt and KDE don't have any. The best option for you is to put those  into an enum.
<apachelogger> Sime_: problem is that for licensing reasons I cannot change the code that will be using them :S ... I suppose I could just wrap the sip generated module in a handcrafted python file which defines the signal names
<apachelogger> Sime_: well, thanks for looking into it :)
<Sime_> apachelogger: KDE has a version constant and it is done as a tiny function.
<claydoh> ScottK: sure thing, anything else besiades the new installer to highlight? additions/removals/changes that I seem to not notice?
<apachelogger> *nod* those constants are going away anyway since they are result of a beautiful design flaw :S
<claydoh> ScottK: running kde 4.5 in lucid ain't too different from running maverick atm :), at least from my useage
<ScottK> claydoh: Not sure.  Rekonq as default browser.
<ScottK> Riddell will know.
<claydoh> is it still default? 
<ScottK> Need to talk about combined Desktop/Netbook ISO and automatic detection of which plasma to run on first run
<ScottK> AFAIK.
<claydoh> will 4.5.1 make into beta?
<Quintasan> \o/
 * Quintasan is back
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> lol school tomorrow
<claydoh> Riddell: ScottK : the qa instructions for testing kubuntu mentions using Konversation to test irc - is that a new change (from quassel) 
<ScottK> claydoh: No.  It should say quassel
<claydoh> cool
<stalcup> Riddell: I'll be on it tonight!
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think kdeui for ubuntu-sso-client is no completely done and (almost) interface compatible with the gtkui
<ScottK> claydoh: Looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382 you'll want to mention that if you want to make a usb stick install on 10.04, you'll need the usb-creator/kde from lucid-proposed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix committed]
<claydoh> ScottK: yup got it, will need that myself
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831192251-tfoqpipkmxxfeue6 * src/python/sip/ubuntussoguimod.sip make module kdeui rather than gui, gui will become wrapper it seems
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831192848-7ksq5hyhj3xsalhl * src/CMakeLists.txt formatting++
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831192915-i39tk4qo85pxvz4y * src/python/gui.py add gui to wrap around kdeui to add semi-constant signal name foo blah
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831193023-55rc4v88pu9j0un8 * src/ (5 files in 3 dirs) overlord commit - say hello to UbuntuSSOClientGUI which wraps around Dialog, I am not yet sure why, but I am sure I had a reason...
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831193102-2plkoi4ip8d5v2yk * src/ (Dialog.cpp Dialog.h) Good afternoon commit - signals to hook up with UbuntuSSOClientGUI
<hunger> When will kde 4.5.1 become available in maverick?
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831193439-xw0z0t94nexqb6wl * src/python/sip/Dialog.sip farewell dialog sip
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831193450-rt26lwn45e68tzq3 * src/ (24 files in 3 dirs) licensing++
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831193727-i38pyoxl2ehqavjq * src/ (LoginWidget.ui Messages.sh RegisterWidget.ui) fix translatability of some place holder strings
<apachelogger> hunger: once maverick beta is released
<apachelogger> until then we cannot upload, packaging is ready AFAIK
<hunger> apachelogger: Great, thanks!
<Quintasan> dohoohh
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831194331-mly3ar26ajczp1cn * src/BusyOverlay.cpp formatting++
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831194408-chc3lhkk93faxrfq * src/ (EmailHelper.h Error.h) more licensing
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831194417-vpmrtyyghd81zn0j * src/ (RegisterWidget.cpp RegisterWidget.h) on right click on the captcha widget generate a new one
<nixternal> alrighty, searching for this, but if someone wants to answer this first:  "how come compositing disables on start every time?"
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831195527-gnigk1l51czgcioh * src/ (ClickLabel.cpp ClickLabel.h CMakeLists.txt) introdicing ClickLabel - a label emitting clicked on left mouse button click
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831195826-4u5r0yvw46sa4t3g * src/python/gui.py set encoding
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831200007-r4r0xuinarsjhzqg * src/RegisterWidget.ui promote captchalabel to a clicklabel
<apachelogger> nixternal: crap driver
<apachelogger> crap X
<apachelogger> intel drivers on maverick are the shit
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831200017-zapp738te6vskjdz * src/RegisterWidget.cpp get new captcha on left mouse click (more intuitive IMHO), show busycontainer while generating
<apachelogger> ati is not much better, what is worse, ati worked in alpha3 :P
<nixternal> I am using Intel, do you mean they are shit, or they are the shit as in the bomb diggity?
<nixternal> no matter what I use, my machines with Intel == doesn't work, and my machine with NVIDIA == doesn't work no matter the driver
<apachelogger> nixternal: I had loads of graphics garbage stuff with deffects on
<apachelogger> if they were activatable at all
<apachelogger> which was apparently dependent on weather and mood of the prime minister of australia
<apachelogger> nixternal: I suppose they all share common X crappyness ;)
<apachelogger> not that I would dare saying anything about X
<apachelogger> but since no one manages to pull of one superb driver version I smell trouble at another level
<nixternal> i don't think it is an x problem, because after i log in, i can re-enable compositing without any issues
<apachelogger> I did not say problem, I said crapyness
<apachelogger> you can work while being crap ... see rekonq, nepomuk, akonadi
<apachelogger> in fact one would not know that it is crap if it were not working :P
<apachelogger> ** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files \o/
<apachelogger> I do think the ubuntu-sso dev I complained about missing gnome-keyring does not take me serious
 * apachelogger is getting a depression from that crap
<apachelogger> Nightrose: !
<apachelogger> Nightrose: <3
<apachelogger> *hug*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
<neversfelde> upstream choqok told me that we have qoauth 1.0 in the archive, but latest choqok needs 1.0.1
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> it also still uses .cache/sso/ for logs
<apachelogger> -.-
<neversfelde> Riddell: It would be great, if you could give me access to your server again, I won't have broadband internet for the next weeks
<apachelogger> muhahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<apachelogger> nixternal: pingy 
<jjesse> anything else?
<jjesse> wrong channel
<nixternal> apachelogger: yo
<dantti_work> Now with app-install support, http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoptb2659
<apachelogger> nixternal: do you happen to have signed the canonical contributor agreement?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: it is a bit crowded, is it not?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: what crowded means?
<apachelogger> well, cluttered
<dantti_work> apachelogger: you mean because of the list in the middle?
<apachelogger> you have a side bar, then you have a tab bar, inside one tab you have another side bar, at the bottom is also some sort of bar
<dantti_work> the categories side bar will not always be visible
<apachelogger> there is also quite the icon overload IMHO
<dantti_work> but maybe I remove the Installed applications Tab
<apachelogger> dantti_work: wells, yes, but it can
<nixternal> apachelogger: I don't know if I have or not
<apachelogger> nixternal: would you be willing to?
<nixternal> I doubt it, as canonical hasn't been nixternal friendly
<apachelogger> I need someone to write a kwallet backend for ubuntu-sso-client because I am refusing to sign that thing
<nixternal> yeah, i don't sign agreements unless money is involved
<apachelogger> OTOH, supposedly I could also just stick it into the non-specific stuff
<apachelogger> and not have it merged upstream
<apachelogger> which of course suxx0rs big time
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I would also loose the ktitlewidget
<apachelogger> it seems utter useless to me
<dantti_work> apachelogger: that title widget is not easy to loose, it cames from KCMultiDialog...
<dantti_work> I can in a subclass get rid of it tough
<apachelogger> not difficult either then :P
<dantti_work> but in System Settings you will see it
<dantti_work> and there I can do nothing
<apachelogger> ah, kcmulti implements a kpagedialog
<dantti_work> yup
 * apachelogger was whining about kpagedialog earlier last week already ^^
<dantti_work> hehe, and I fixed a bug in it last week :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: What weren't you whining about earlier last week already?
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> dantti_work: so I have been told when I was whining ;)
<dantti_work> :P
<apachelogger> holy eject key
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-client has a perfectly fine keyring class
<apachelogger> and yet they use gnome-keyring directly
<apachelogger> so they do not only have a tendency to commit design fail, no they do not even use their design fail
<apachelogger> sweet
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831204706-tu3iv8t5m1237kmc * src/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.cpp only create a new kapp if there is no qapp yet
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831204748-856xkipxkdmzazpe * src/ (EmailHelper.h PasswordHelper.h) de-apacheloggerfy strings
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<Riddell> "PyQt v4.7.5 and SIP v4.11 have been released and can be downloaded from
<Riddell> the usual places."
<Riddell> "The version number of the SIP API has been bumped so all modules (e.g.
<Riddell> PyKDE) will need to be re-compiled."
<Riddell> hmm, let's not get that version then
<Riddell> Sime_: any objection?
<JontheEchidna> all SIP updates break ABI
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831211045-aao6u8ryawrfs8i2 * src/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.cpp do not delete the kapp but call quit on t
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm getting an error from kded both in the live session and after install: "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/{USERNAME}/.local/share//userplaces.xbel.  Reported errror was: Insufficient permissions in target directory..  This error message will only be shown once.  The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible which is most likely a full hard drive.
<apachelogger> even recordmydesktop is broken now :O
<apachelogger> maverick is going down the drain I tell you
<apachelogger> ScottK: what does ls -lah ~/.local/share say?
<ScottK> It's got dirs for akonadi, local-mail, Trash, and local-mail.directory
 * apachelogger repeatedly presses the button that is supposed to remove device authorization from ubuntuone
<apachelogger> canonical - we make you time out
<apachelogger> ScottK: I mean regarding permissions :)
<ScottK> everything owned by the user
<Riddell> neversfelde: that machine is currently out of order due to ubiquity breakage
<ScottK> 755 except trash is 700
<apachelogger> ScottK: the directory itself too?
 * apachelogger is wondering why the file would be unsavable then
<ScottK> Directory is 700 and owned by the user
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would the "//" matter?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> I can touch a file in that dir no problem.
<ScottK> So I don't think it's actually a permissions issue.
<ScottK> Unless whatever is trying to create the file is running as a different, unpriviledged, user.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how do you get that from kded?
<apachelogger> error msgbox?
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> interesting
 * apachelogger is actually wondering what in kded would want to write to that file anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do about kwallet support in ubuntu-sso?
<Riddell> find someone to code it, maybe I'll find time after beta is out
<Riddell> of you could just sign the copyright assignment :)
<apachelogger> *nod* my search has not been very successful thus far
<ScottK> It seems pretty common that people have a rate they charge when copyright assignment is required.
<CIA-71> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831213737-kci8ortvfnvwekex * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) syncdaemon does not try to get hold of auth itself - leave auth interface around, just in case
<apachelogger> breakage all around
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> sso ftw!
<CIA-71> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100831214310-9azwj4o3f3n0knqv * src/api/ (introspection introspection/com.ubuntu.sso.xml) add manual introspection now that ubuntu-sso-client transition is going on
<apachelogger> State: AUTH_FAILED
<apachelogger> sweet
 * apachelogger blinks
 * apachelogger blinks more
<apachelogger> 2010-08-31 23:53:34,737:737.334012985 ubuntu_sso.main login: authentication successful! consumer_key: u'wELBWQh', token_name: 'Ubuntu%20One - avatar'
<apachelogger> vs
<apachelogger> 2010-08-31 23:48:50,762 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_AUTH_ERROR, args:(), kw:{'error': 'AUTHENTICATION_FAILED'}
<apachelogger> Riddell: you know what, I give up
 * apachelogger feels brain fucked and will probably need therapy again
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-01
<nixternal> hrmm, in maverick I can't set chrome as my default browser via chrome like i was able to do before...any ideas would be helpful as i dig for a solution
<ulysses> no idea, if I try to set Chrome as default in System Settings, it does nothing like I would do it via Chrome
<lucio> with maverick in freeze is 4.5.1 will be included in B1?
<JontheEchidna> lucio: nope, won't make it for B1
<ScottK> nixternal: I've seen the same problem.
<ScottK> apachelogger: FYI, you could go ahead and upload 4.5.1, it just won't get accepted until after the beta freeze is over.
<claydoh> wheee! maverick feels much snappier than lucid w/4.5 wow wow
<ScottK> Updated Kubuntu images needing testing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * Mamarok hugs apachelogger for having tried that KDE ONE client
 * markey hugs too, for good measure
<al> mh, the choqok version in karmic stopped working with twitter, since they made oauth mandatory
<markey> yep, I can confirm
<al> errm, lucid i meant
<markey> yeah
<markey> it's know, though
<markey> known even
<al> karmic and below is affected too of course ;)
<nigelb> apachelogger: you need to update /topic
<nigelb> there is birthday today :D
<Mamarok> nigelb: who?
 * Mamarok checks her Facebook
<Mamarok> oh, Maco has her birthday today!
<Mamarok> maco: Happy Birthday!
 * Mamarok hugs maco
<nigelb> Mamarok: ah, I was away for a minute
<nigelb> Looks like you figured it out :)
<agateau> maco: happy birthday!
<agateau> Riddell: hi, any news on my amarok mpris update?
<al> ah, building maverick's choqok and qoauth in karmic works just fine
<al> meh, s/karmic/lucid/
<apachelogger> nigelb: we have an open topic policy here ;)
<apachelogger> meaning everyone can change it ;)
<nigelb> apachelogger: ah
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://xn--bdk.tv/4a | Beta candidates need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://ツ.tv/4a | Beta candidates need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
 * apachelogger giggles
 * apachelogger hugs Mamarok and markey
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://ツ.tv/4a | Beta candidates need testing http://ツ.tv/4b | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://ツ.tv/4a | Beta candidates need testing http://ツ.tv/4b | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | Todo: http://ツ.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy birthday maco \o/ | KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://ツ.tv/4a | Beta candidates need testing http://ツ.tv/4b | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | Todo: http://ツ.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
 * Trouble unplugs apachelogger's keyboard :D
 * apachelogger hugs maco and wishes her a happy and awesome birthday
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is it just me or is rekonq forgetting cookies?
<Riddell> agateau: updated patch is in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.3.1-1ubuntu7
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks!
<markey> al: http://digitizor.com/2010/08/31/install-choqok-1-0-beta-2-from-ppa-kubuntu-10-04-10-10/
<markey> check this
<markey> fixes the OAuth issues
<Riddell> hmm, we should get choqok backported
<markey> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy investigating that ^^ ?
<apachelogger> !find kvm-img
<ubottu> File kvm-img found in qemu-kvm
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot5.png is that meant to happen with a kubuntu image?
<apachelogger> doesnt even start -.-
<Riddell> is bug 613636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maveric ISOs show purple "Ubuntu 10.10" boot splash instead of the blue Kubuntu one." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613636
<Riddell> not starting is a larger bug
<apachelogger> well it could be testdrive's fault
<apachelogger> it did not get is own dependencies right, that is always a bad sign
<apachelogger> *its
<apachelogger> mhhh, getting pulseaudio errors from qemu
<apachelogger> Riddell: never mind that, it seems testdrive had stupid audio default setting that blocked qemu
<Riddell> tsk
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: say I have a file Foo.py and that contains a class Foo, how do I import Foo.py not as module (i.e. so I can call the class Foo directly without Foo. prefix)
<Riddell> from Foo import Foo no?
<apachelogger> oh that works
<apachelogger> Riddell: still a bit strange though ^^
<apachelogger> thanks
<apachelogger> somehow login with qemu fails -.-
 * apachelogger tries vbox
<apachelogger> ahahahah
<apachelogger> Icon=/usr/share/testdrivegtk/media/testdrive.png
<apachelogger> I love desktop files like that
<sheytan> apachelogger what's thestdrive? :D
<sheytan> testdrive*
<apachelogger> a reason to not follow best practise obviously
<apachelogger> sheytan: it is supposed to help one test *buntu ISO images in that it rsyncs them and then launches a virtual machine 
<sheytan> apachelogger, oh, ok ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it me or is login broken (inside a vm?)
<apachelogger> qemu failed, vbox gets sensible colors but also fails...
<Riddell> apachelogger: from a live image?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> should boot up into ubiquity which lets you run 'Try Kubuntu'
<apachelogger> yes, but then login does not work
<apachelogger> splash comes up goes a couple of steps, then falls back to kdm
<apachelogger> which sounds pretty much like X is crashin
<Riddell> works for me, check your Xsession logs I guess
<apachelogger> ddxsiggiveup 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm sure as soon as im done with PIM
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: pong
<nigelb> shadeslayer: how did the exam go?
<nigelb> s/exam/exams
<shadeslayer> well..
<shadeslayer> nigelb: 15-20/100 in the first one, 2nd one went better .. like 70-80 :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: lol
<shadeslayer> i stuided for ~1 hour for both
<yofel> maco: happy birthday :D
<shadeslayer> but we shall get grace marks
<nigelb> shadeslayer: be careful with that stuff when you say it in a logged channel :D
<shadeslayer> maco: happy birthday !! :D
<shadeslayer> nigelb: dude half the stuff was out of syllabus :P
<nigelb> Never know if your future employer is going to google you :D
<shadeslayer> and our teacher broke his leg
<shadeslayer> so we had no teacher for 2 weeks, and its only been 3 weeks into college
<shadeslayer> nigelb: id rather be self employed :P
<shadeslayer> than work under someone who "googles" me ^_^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: choqok to go into lucid backports?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: hahaha
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since it's totally broken, it should be fixed in an SRU
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oic :)
<nigelb> ScottK: twitter OAuth thing?
<ScottK> Yep
<shadeslayer> ScottK: OAuth needs backporting as well then
<shadeslayer> ill do that too :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nope.  It all needs to be done as an SRU (not backports)
<shadeslayer> yes thats what i meant...
<shadeslayer> backport to SRU
<shadeslayer> take mav package -> package for lucid -> ask for SRU
<nigelb> um, no
<nigelb> I think its take the patch that fixes and bug and request for sru, but I may be wrong
<ScottK> nigelb: Generally that's the case.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: whole new release :P
<ScottK> Sometimes exceptions get made and entire releases are done, but I'm not on the SRU team, so can't say if this is one of them.
<nigelb> ScottK: but since its entirely broken right now, it might be warranted, unless we have a clean patch
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a) it is not broken for identica from what I understand
<ScottK> Agreed, but I'm not the one to decide.
<apachelogger> b) there is still the twitter plasmoid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: true, just twitter
<apachelogger> c) choqok is not released as stable
<shadeslayer> nigelb: some of my friends call it tweeter :P
<nigelb> apachelogger: A whole bag of worms isn't it?
<apachelogger> so IMHO the educated decision would be to get it into backports and once stable try SRU
<ScottK> apachelogger: We aren't supposed to use backports to fix SRU worthy problems.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we are not fixing it we are patching it until a fix is available
<apachelogger> also mind that libqoauth was not available in lucid
<shadeslayer> lol @ topic links
<ScottK> The usual result in such cases is then the fix is never available.
<apachelogger> so apt-get update and kpk will not want to upgrade choqok with a new dep I suppsoe
<ScottK> We can get new packages into -proposed/updates if needed.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik choqok now deps on qoauth, so that should not be a problem
<apachelogger> that does not change the fact that libqoauth is not available on any stock lucid system and if choqok was installed it will not be upgraded unless the user opts towards installing the new lib
<apachelogger> quite frankly I think discussion here is rather pointless anyway ... propose the options to upstream, let upstream pick the one they want and then implement that one
<shadeslayer> ill be doing a SRU for qoauth as well
<markey> hmm
<markey> Choqok 1.0 Beta2 is very laggy here
<markey> interface is like molasses
<shadeslayer> hahaha :P
<markey> maybe check that before putting in backports
<ScottK> apachelogger: The same is required to upgrade kernels when the abi is bumped, so it should be ~fine.
 * markey reads backlog :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Upstream will want the latest version in all releases back to dapper.  No need to bother asking what they'd want.
<shadeslayer> markey: its slow when fetching updates, works fine after the initial 2 mins of fetching backlog
<shadeslayer> oi
<shadeslayer> new choqok release
<markey> is it? been running for a while now
<shadeslayer> works for me :D
<shadeslayer> ubuntu one kde on the other had does not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *hint* *hint*
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> let the ship sink
 * apachelogger does not give a foobar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if you ship ubuntuone-kde ill cry
<apachelogger> we wont
<apachelogger> seeing as it is broken
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> can you change the icon here : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok : to the new one?
<shadeslayer> ( the new ones green :P )
<shadeslayer> ok im updating choqok then
<nigelb> shadeslayer: the logo has to be updated here https://edge.launchpad.net/choqok
<apachelogger> sheytan: mtux can
<shadeslayer> nigelb: seeing that apachelogger registered it i asked him to do it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude the project is registered by you :P
<apachelogger> seeing that I transfered maintainership to mtux I do not ahve no control whatsoever
<nigelb> shadeslayer: no, I mean it has to be done at the upstream project
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure Mehrdad Momeny isn't apachelogger ;)
<nigelb> gah, it is registered by him
<nigelb> I should wear my glasses
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oic :)
 * apachelogger is wondering where he put the u1kde graphc
<shadeslayer> choqok beta 3 building 
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> OH!!!
<shadeslayer> this will require FFe :S
<shadeslayer> right?
<apachelogger> for maverick?
<apachelogger> of course
<apachelogger> AAAAHAA
<apachelogger> rekonq's urlbar drives me nuts
<shadeslayer> nigelb: airtel-- :/
<shadeslayer> nigelb: also check out http://www.fakingnews.com/2010/09/with-just-over-a-month-to-go-terrorists-pull-out-of-cwg/
<nigelb> shadeslayer: airtel rocks for me (so far)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: it rained so heavily here that my connection dropped to 15 KBps :P
<shadeslayer> its 70KBps otherwise
<markey> eh, there's Choqok Beta 3 now :)
<shadeslayer> either that or the indian mirror is SLOOOOOWWWW
 * markey just upgraded to Beta 2
<shadeslayer> markey: yeah its building :P
<shadeslayer> ( on my machine that is )
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I never use Indian Mirror
<nigelb> There is an option to ping and find best mirror.  Use that.
<shadeslayer> best thing about choqok .... it informs you that theres a new release of itself :P
<nigelb> lol
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i know, but indian mirror is now fast, it has push mirroring 
<shadeslayer> jpds got a request from the server maintainer 
<apachelogger> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<apachelogger> 4.5.1 for lucid!!!!
<ScottK> apachelogger: It'd be good to go ahead and get it in queue for Maverick too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if someone fixes bindings
 * ScottK looks at NCommander, then bindings meister in chief.
<apachelogger> there is a patch already
<apachelogger> but lex disappeared
<NCommander> uh oh, what broke?
<apachelogger> NCommander: upstream not speaking cmake
<apachelogger> HOLY GRAIL!!!!
<apachelogger> the ubuntu wiki is freaking me out
<apachelogger> why is it that all the shit we need to use is either slow, bugged or got no usibility whatsoever or all three of them
<apachelogger> ScottK: the upload order does not matter anymore, does it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I don't think so.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also, it's going into unapproved, so it really doesn't matter.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> new Qt
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> that could take a while
<shadeslayer> :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: I vote new Qt after new KDE.
<shadeslayer> lex was supposed to return last week wasnt he? :P
<apachelogger> what if there is ABI breakage? :S
<apachelogger> then we need to rebuild KDE
<shadeslayer> i vote new qt and then new KDE
<ScottK> Then we'll find out.
<apachelogger> well, but why would you want Qt after KDE?
<ScottK> Because Qt takes to long to build on the slow archs there's ~a day where we can't build KDE stuff at all on some archs
<ScottK> Between the time Qt finishes on i386 (and is published) and when it finishes (and is published) on the relevant arch.
<shadeslayer> give priority to qt* over gtk* ? :P
<apachelogger> well then lets do it that way
 * apachelogger moves shadeslayer to start on 451 for lucid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i already am working on choqok -> choqok for lucid -> kdepim beta 3 for maverick and lucid -> exams
<shadeslayer> add some rekonq in there somewhere too :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: gtk is a legacy technology no longer much developed.  I'm not sure people care about it much anymore.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so gnome uses qt as well now? :D
<apachelogger> Internal error in server
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/meta-kde_63ubuntu5%7Eppa1.dsc
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> ...................
 * apachelogger takes a deep breath
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah im getting that in lunchpad + kubuntu wiki
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ask Gnome devs how they feel about the robustness of gtk development.
<shadeslayer> gnome has devs? :D
<ScottK> Apparently.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger http://web.archive.org/web/20021108141525/http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> in the name of the lord darth vader himself
<apachelogger>   <title>OpenID transaction in progress</title>
<ScottK> shadeslayer: As was already pointed out on kde promo, what Ubuntu ships really isn't much like Gnome at all.
<apachelogger> launchpad in their openid craps can go and play foo 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde promo? where?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I was having openid troubles earlier too, but it passed.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kde promo mailing list.
<shadeslayer> oh i see.. will have to check it ;)
<wgrant> apachelogger: What is the error message that you get? I don't have permission to see that PPA, but it should work for you.
<shadeslayer> 4.5.1 is in maverick right?
<shadeslayer> or will be uploaded to maverick right?
<apachelogger> wgrant: Internal error in server
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/meta-kde_63ubuntu5%7Eppa1.dsc
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> that is it
<apachelogger> no more than that
<apachelogger> and that is coming from the browser actually
<wgrant> apachelogger: Can you produce a screenshot?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works for me now :)
<wgrant> That's a very odd message.
<wgrant> ScottK: What were the earlier OpenID troubles?
<apachelogger> wgrant: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot6.png
<wgrant> (note, though, that the thing branded as the LP OpenID thing is not part of LP at all, but managed by Canonical ISD)
<wgrant> apachelogger: What if you visit that URL directly?
<apachelogger> wgrant: what do you mean by directly?
<wgrant> apachelogger: Enter it in the address bar.
<apachelogger> I click on the link, save-as-dialog pops up, I tell it where to save
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> Another browser doesn't work?
<apachelogger> then KDE tries to open a copy job for it which apparently fails
<apachelogger> wgrant: let me install konqueror
 * shadeslayer tries with chromium
<JohnFlux> The ibus packages the ubuntu ships with cause a memory leak in plasma-desktop at a rate of about 250KB/sec
<JohnFlux> There's a fix in the ibus ppa, but it seems fairly important to get these fixes out officially
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wgrant: it works in konqueror
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> -.-
<wgrant> apachelogger: Yeah, Chromium and Firefox too.
<apachelogger> wgrant: what could be the reason?
<apachelogger> wgrant: cookie missing?
<wgrant> apachelogger: A missing cookie would do it.
<wgrant> But I don't know how those bits of KDE work.
 * shadeslayer runs in other direction 
<apachelogger> well, I blame rekonq
<apachelogger> because the cookies are shared with konqueror
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works in rekonq for me :P
<apachelogger> and since opening the connection works with konqueror and not rekonq I could imagine where the problem is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/oCpk0
<JohnFlux> hello?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: save it
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: yes we heard you :)
<apachelogger> the file transfer fails
<ScottK> wgrant: I was logged out of LP today and when I tried to log in, it said the service was down.
<apachelogger> not the save dialog
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: so, now what? :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/46OGa
<wgrant> ScottK: login.launchpad.net, or launchpad.net?
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: youll need to file a bug report and then we can take it from there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well
<ScottK> wgrant: I was logged out of LP and login.lp was down.
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: where?
<ScottK> This was ~90 minutes ago.
<wgrant> ScottK: Aha.
<wgrant> ScottK: ENOTREALLYLP
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: on launchpad of course, against ibus and mention that it affects kdebase
<ScottK> wgrant: The being logged out was really LP, right?
<wgrant> ScottK: Hm, possibly.
<shadeslayer> or hold on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ ibus issue
<ScottK> In any case, the normal level of service is such that I didn't consider it remarkable.
<shadeslayer> should the bug be filed against ibus or kdebase?
<wgrant> apachelogger, ScottK: So, feel free to complain about LP. But do so in a manner that can be noticed and handled usefully, please.
<wgrant> apachelogger: (and it's even better if it doesn't turn out to be a browser bug :P)
<ScottK> wgrant: If LP developers care (as a whole, not you) about how well their service worked, it would.  They don't need me to tell them.
<wgrant> ScottK: Indeed.
<apachelogger> wgrant: well ... broken client and broken service is a bit of an overkill for me :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> now that I have a working browser again
 * apachelogger continues with 4.5.1
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: I found a bug there - it's been there for a month
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: bug number please
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is with ibus?
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: ^
<JohnFlux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/583954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583954 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon applet leaks memory badly" [Undecided,New]
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: ill have a look after kdepim :)
<apachelogger> gtk -> #ubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also affects plasma-desktop 
<shadeslayer> apparently....
<apachelogger> how is that?
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: yeah I just spent the last 4 hours tracking it down from a plasma-desktop leak to ibuys
<JohnFlux> ibus
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: id say poke the guy who last uploaded ibus
<apachelogger> I do not get it
<apachelogger> what is leaking there
<apachelogger> ibus
<apachelogger> or the applet
<apachelogger> or plasma
<apachelogger> or gtk
<apachelogger> or what?
<apachelogger> how could it leak into plasma anyway?
<shadeslayer> ibus if i understand correctly
<JohnFlux> ibus, right
<apachelogger> so the daemon itself is leaking?
<JohnFlux> apachelogger: or the ibus systray applet
<JohnFlux> apachelogger: I don't know how it appears in cause plasma-destop to leak
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a script to file a FFe?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: can one of you upload oxygen-icons ... with my connection it would take like half a day or so
<JohnFlux> but plasma-desktop has the systray, and the applet embeds into that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not that I know of
<apachelogger> also I could not imagine how such a script would work
 * shadeslayer proceeds to file manually
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably later today.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: requestsync does have a FFe option 
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: anyway, please update the packages if you can
<apachelogger> JohnFlux: the gtk applet?
<JohnFlux> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> well, then do not use that :P
<apachelogger> there is a perfectly fine plasmoid for ibus IIRC
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: i cant really
<apachelogger> !info plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus
<ubottu> plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus (source: kdeplasma-addons): addons for KDE 4 Plasma - universal input method widget. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<apachelogger> JohnFlux: ^
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: but the bug is 4 months old and has lots of people saying that it leaks - at what point do you update packages then? :-/
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: if the original guy was active he would have done it by now
<ScottK> Meh.  This system is too old to boot to usb.
<ScottK> Need to burn an actual CD.
<JohnFlux> apachelogger: cool
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe a bios upgrade helps
<apachelogger> cagibi uploaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Circa 2006 Intel motherboard.
<apachelogger> ScottK: 2006? that surely should have a bios upgrade for usb booting
<ScottK> I think it was out of support before such things were considered.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> my 2006 asus board had usb booting out of the box IIRC
<Riddell> freeflying: what do you make of bug 583954 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583954 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon applet leaks memory badly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583954
<apachelogger> Riddell also doesnt use vim ^^
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot7.png
<apachelogger> we vim uses know everything :P
<Sput> stupid know-it-alls
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there comes apport again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger bug 628051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628051 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Choqok choqok 0.9.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628051
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> i didnt close the bug in changelog :/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is it suitable for backports too?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for lucid? no
<shadeslayer> havent gotten around to backporting qoauth
<shadeslayer> ( thats next on my agenda )
<shadeslayer> and is it final that it should go to backports? no SRU?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Other way around.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i dont understand ...
<shadeslayer> backport qoauth -> backport choqok right...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Didn't I already say that backports wasn't for fixing SRU worthy bugs?
<shadeslayer> yes...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK, so why do you say no SRU, do backports?
<ScottK> That is, AFAICT, pretty much the exact opposite of what I said.
<shadeslayer> i didnt say that, Riddell asked if it was good for backports, so i got confused 
<shadeslayer> SRU it is then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the changelog should still mention backport to lucid right?
<shadeslayer> ( even if its a SRU )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't use the word backport.  It's confusing in this context.
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * apachelogger wants bzr builddeb to work before he continues :@
<shadeslayer> Release for lucid?
<ScottK> lucid-proposed
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: your in the release team right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but not ubuntu-sru which is the relevant team for this.
 * shadeslayer points ScottK to choqok FFe
<ScottK> Bug #?
<shadeslayer> bug 628051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628051 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Choqok choqok 0.9.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628051
<shadeslayer> dont use the package in ppa, the changelog doesnt close the bug
<shadeslayer> hmm.. this is new, if i upload 2 packages, different releases, with same version number, lp doesnt accept the upload :/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  It doesn't.  This is a feature, not a bug.  Upload to the oldest you want and then copy forward.
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb trunk works \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: I was able to log into LP using reqkonq just now without a problem.  I think it was LP that was screwing with you before.
<ScottK> wgrant: ^^^
<apachelogger> I am used to being screwed with :S
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That's not new. It's been the case since... well, since Debian moved to package pools many years ago.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so what do you think i should version the qoauth package if mav has : 1.0-2ubuntu3 ? ( i versioned it 1.0-2ubuntu1 )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ubuntu2.1
<shadeslayer> wgrant: i didnt know, ive never tried this before :P
<shadeslayer> ohh
 * ScottK considers apachelogger's last comment, then considers "this is a family friendly channel", then refrains from comment.
<nigelb> ScottK: heh
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot8.png pinentry has the broken layoutz
<Sput> ScottK: I had to spend a full week with apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats broken? 
<CIA-71> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901132222-g8vwhnt4f0qz6l99 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don you notice that the red warning thing overlaps the lock icon
<Sput> ScottK: can you imagine that, having to cope with that for days!?
<apachelogger> besides it being completely disaligned
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i thought that was intentional 0_o
<shadeslayer> i mean the x indicates the lock was not opened
<ScottK> Sput: I hope you showered thoroughly afterwards.
<apachelogger> lol
<Sput> ScottK: I bathed myself in pure alcohol
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you think?
<apachelogger> cause I think it looks awkwardly silly
<shadeslayer> yeah ... 
<shadeslayer> i think thats not broken :P
<apachelogger> and is non-standard anyway, since the main overlay ought to be bottomish (also the size ratio does not fit if it is intentional)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, at the very least it is eww
<apachelogger> possibly even *gross*
<apachelogger> since the colors are, well, not exactly attracted to each other
<apachelogger> I do not see them children any time soon
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems qoauth built in my ppa, SRU'ing choqok noq
<apachelogger> +have
<shadeslayer> *now
<apachelogger> choqoknoq ^^
<shadeslayer> hehehe 
<apachelogger> choknoq
<apachelogger> kdelibs up
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> konqueror 
<apachelogger> beautiful konqueror
 * apachelogger should write a poem about konqueror one day
<apachelogger> once I have learned how to do that
<shadeslayer> uploading choqok for lucid 
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486764/
<apachelogger> I luv my fancy commands ^^
<shadeslayer> nice :D
<shadeslayer> im content with debuild -S -sa 
<apachelogger> way to horrible to write
<apachelogger> I also have "I command you to install"
<apachelogger> unlike "Install please" that will not do make install but sudo make install ;)
<apachelogger> kdepimlibs up
<CIA-71> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901133841-l4vwc9g0wheqt4a7 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> i shall reformat my system now
<apachelogger> that sounds like fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah ill be installing something called windows 7 promising me moar games :P
<apachelogger> I doubt it
<apachelogger> you cannot play brood wars on it
<ScottK> dantti_work: When I add a new repository using kpackagekit, it's not at all clear I need to check for updates before I can use it.
 * shadeslayer wants steam on ubuntu ... NOW
<apachelogger> anything you cannot breed on is not qualified for being used
<apachelogger> kdegraphics up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you test build so fast? 0_o
<shadeslayer> ( assuming you do test build )
<apachelogger> -j21 :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that shall kill my machine
<apachelogger> compile cluster
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have a compile cluster? :O
<apachelogger> you can have one two :P
<apachelogger> !info icecc
<ubottu> icecc (source: icecc): distributed compiler (client and server). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-2 (lucid), package size 260 kB, installed size 968 kB
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> hmm....
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that will distribute compile stuff to where?
<apachelogger> np: Doctor ? by Orbital
<apachelogger> doctor
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: network
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the interwebz?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> network
<shadeslayer> what network? :P
<apachelogger> precisely to each node that is registered to the icecc scheduler
<dantti_work> ScottK: sure, but iirc the software-properties-kde asks you to refresh it
<apachelogger> and has free resources
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the local one :P
<ScottK> dantti_work: Not today.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im the single user on my LAN :P
<shadeslayer> ( not really a LAN you see )
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe jonny broke it :P
<shadeslayer> its just me and my Modem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, then get some nodes and you can have a compile cluster :P
<dantti_work> dantti_work: hmm weird, well we need to look at software-properties code then, since kpk just lauches it with a patch from Riddell afaik
<dantti_work> ScottK:  ^
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
 * dantti_work is getting old, talking to himself...
<apachelogger> one must be old to do that?
 * apachelogger needs to stop doing it then ...
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> one must be sane enough to do that :P
<CIA-71> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901134714-63uyo42htj7za7zt * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<dantti_work> or not :P
<jussi> apachelogger: hang on, I thought you were old... :P
 * jussi hugs dantti_work
<apachelogger> oi!!!!
 * apachelogger is only 19
<CIA-71> [kdemultimedia] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901134859-hhx0yjpizgdkp88d * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<dantti_work> apachelogger: someone told me there is a create_tarball in kdesdk that grabs an app from kde svn and it's .po, you told me something about a way to create a tarball is it the same?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> my approach is superior
<apachelogger> and will soon replace create_tarball
<dantti_work> jussi: well I'm only 24 :P
<apachelogger> (once I have dropped of the new supreme OOP version)
<jussi> cripes... now Im feeling old
<dantti_work> jussi: but you know I have wife, 2 kids... you get old faster :P
<apachelogger> dantti_work: create_tarball is going to die with move to git since no one seems to crea to port it btw
<apachelogger> which is pretty much why I will replace it
 * jussi is 28, and getting married in 3.5 weeks...
<shadeslayer> jussi: i can make you and everyone here feel old
<shadeslayer> me and Quintasan that is :P
<shadeslayer> im 19 and Quintasan is 18 :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: go talk to blueskaj in -offtopic...
<jussi> :D
<dantti_work> jussi: nice, hope you like it :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: how old is he?
<jussi> shadeslayer: 60 something...
<shadeslayer> hmm :)
<dantti_work> apachelogger: right, so where do I get you super tarball creator :P so that I can release kpk in kde-apps
<shadeslayer> ive worked with blueskaj during my intial days :D
<shadeslayer> *initial
 * ScottK files moar bugs.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i updated the choqok FFe .. have a looksie when your free :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, dantti_work, jussi: I think smarter is still one year younger than Quintasan
<apachelogger> dantti_work: sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ever heard of bilalakhtar ?
<shadeslayer> hes 14 -15 i think ... 
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> well, smarter was 14 when he started contributing I think
<apachelogger> young family we have
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> except for ScottK :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bilalakhtar has been contributing for a year, and hes 14-15 now :P
<apachelogger> dantti_work: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/extragear-release-script
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wrong one
<apachelogger> dantti_work: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor
<apachelogger> that one
<ScottK> apachelogger: Right.  I'm even older than nixternal and that's saying something.
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I am writing a scripty for you
<dantti_work> these will probably be the next younger kde devs :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75l_N0VK1kk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZudyFAM26S4&feature=channel
<shadeslayer> hahahah
<apachelogger> dantti_work: how/where do you define your version number?
<apachelogger> in the source 
<dantti_work> apachelogger: version.h
<shadeslayer> ScottK: \o/ choqok ready for SRU, just lemme generate debdiffs :D
<shadeslayer> and i need testers 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> easy enough
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I was thinking in moving to config.h.cmake but don't know what's best
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I've got nothing to do with SRU stuff, so I'm not the one you want to tell.
<apachelogger> dantti_work: it seems most popular to set it via cmake these days
<apachelogger> see digikam for example
<shadeslayer> ScottK: just saying ;)
<dantti_work> k
<shadeslayer> any lucid users here? :D
<shadeslayer> oi!
<shadeslayer> choqok (0.9.90-0ubuntu1.1~ppa1) maverick; urgency=low << how did maverick get there
<shadeslayer> that is not good :/
<apachelogger> dantti_work: bzr branch lp:~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor
<apachelogger> run ./kpackagekit.rb
<apachelogger> ./kpackagekit.rb -b trunk -v 0.1 -p ssh -u sitter
<apachelogger> like that for example
<apachelogger> also see --help and readme for more information
<dantti_work> apachelogger: many thanks :)
<apachelogger> if you want to create a tag in kde svn run with -t etc.
<apachelogger> if you want to strip translations that do not have a certian level of completion you can use  -m <percent to have at least>
<dantti_work> apachelogger: one thing that I don't get with svn is taging, is it just to mark the revision for a release version for example?
<dantti_work> is there any other benefit?
<apachelogger> when done the script spits out various information about the generated tarball and a packagernotification.txt file which might be of use for packagers (i.e. that stuff got requested back in the days when I used to be amarok's release mgr)
<apachelogger> dantti_work: actually it copies the tag target to /tags/somepath
<apachelogger> unlike bzr or git which just mark a certain revision as tag 123
<apachelogger> dantti_work: there is no particular use from tagging other than history value maybe
<apachelogger> and larger software packages might have to rebuild the tarballs from tag (e.g. when a change needs to go into a KDE release tarball between actual tagging and release, the change will be merged into the tag and a new tarball gets created from the tag directory rather than trunk)
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I see thanks :)
<CIA-71> [kdegames] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901141220-z4cafr15zbw99h3e * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: CIA-71 reads bzr commits as well now? :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it gets told about them
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> http://blog.volker-lanz.de/2010/09/01/release-kde-partition-manager-1-0-3/ looks worthwhile.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> ubuntu wiki - no body is slower
<apachelogger> ubuntu wiki - because user experience is secondary
<ScottK> apachelogger: ubuntu wiki - there to make launchpad feel fast.
<shadeslayer> ubuntu wiki - slowest/mundanest wiki eva!
<shadeslayer> \o/ choqok  built for lucid
<jussi> ScottK: love it :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: your on lucid?
<jussi> shadeslayer: right now, yes
<shadeslayer> jussi: good, do you have choqok installed?
<jussi> no
<shadeslayer> ok can you install it? :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: Im at work, limited amount I can do.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> well...postponed then
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages << choqok 0.9.90 packages for lucid
<shadeslayer> im off for now
<jussi> shadeslayer: they need testing?
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, that one is good ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: is the package ok now?
<ScottK> claydoh: The usb-creator fix is going to lucid-updates, so instead of telling people to use the usb-creator from lucid-proposed, we need to tell them to make sure they install lucid updates before trying to create a maverick USB stick.
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: The dirstate file (DirState(u'/home/me/src/bzr/kdebase-workspace/.bzr/checkout/dirstate')) appears to be corrupt: Bad parse, we expected to end on \n, not: 0 : (('', '', ''), [('', '', 0L, 0, ''), ('', '', 0L, 0, '')])
<apachelogger> these days I wonder
<apachelogger> what is actually not broken?
<shadeslayer> jussi: yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: My quassel is working very nicely.
<shadeslayer> sabdfl: Riddell a friend just called up to say that he wanted to pay for development if K/Ubuntu ..... im at a loss as to what i should say to him :D
<apachelogger> oh, true, that is one of the few working things
<apachelogger> I wonder why CVE-2010-0436_fix_kdm_local_exploit.diff is not upstreamed
<ubottu> Race condition in backend/ctrl.c in KDM in KDE Software Compilation (SC) 2.2.0 through 4.4.2 allows local users to change the permissions of arbitrary files, and consequently gain privileges, by blocking the removal of a certain directory that contains a control socket, related to improper interaction with ksm. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-0436)
<apachelogger> 4.4.2 :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: IIRC upstream did part of it and I wasn't sure if the remaining bits were needed, so being unsure and in a hurry, I left it.
<ScottK> Then, being ancient, promptly forgot about it.
<apachelogger> unless check_c_source_runs is called somewhere I doubt this is needed
<ScottK> OK.  Feel free to use your best judgement on it.
<apachelogger> bzr qlog says that patch only got touched by jon for "Recommend polkit-kde-1, not policykit-kde-1 (non-existent)"
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Your friend should give apachelogger and I fat consulting contracts to work on Kubuntu development so we can be more professional and focused.
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> ScottK: you are just jealous that I can mess aorund so much :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: you me and apachelogger :P
<ScottK> That or send some money to nixternal to continue to do nothing.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: either offer your services for a suitable fee or point them at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<markey> Choqok Beta 2 still isn't working right for me, I think it's borked
<markey> an earlier version did the same thing
<markey> (lag)
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I wasn't kidding about if he wants to pay for development, he should fund someone to do it.
<apachelogger> something is wrong about the workspace thing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill forward him the donate links and your suggestions :D
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://jointhegame.kde.org/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://ev.kde.org/getinvolved/supporting-members.php
 * shadeslayer has a jointthegame pamphlet from akademy 
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: the remaining part of the patch was just applied at a different position in the file ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Bad me.
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am all confused from the history here
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You might ask kevinvandine what they are doing with Gwibber and oauth as it has a similar problem.  
<ScottK> Coordinate your stories for fixing lucid.
<apachelogger> rgreening removed the patch at some point
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> and as said jon re-added the trimmed down version in a completely unrelated change
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ubuntu-devel ?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<al> markey: choqok 0.9.85 is working fine here
<shadeslayer> ScottK: things just went fugly
<shadeslayer> dont upload choqok 0.9.90 right now
 * smarter waves
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<smarter> hey everyone!
<smarter> apachelogger: yep, I think I was 14 when I made my first patch :)
<smarter> how's everyone doing?
<apachelogger> ahoy smarter o/
<smarter> howdy apachelogger!
<apachelogger> ScottK is getting older, nixternal is getting lazier, apachelogger is getting rantier... ;)
<shadeslayer> true :P
<smarter> business as usual then :p
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You'd need to complete the FFe first in any case.
<apachelogger> smarter: yeah ^^
<apachelogger> smarter: how is life?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger Riddell : ideas! http://paste.ubuntu.com/486830/
<smarter> fine, high school is finally over, college starts in a few weeks :)
<apachelogger> see how I did not get a :
 * apachelogger feels special now
<Nightrose> you're always special apachelogger ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: to me that reads like "I am going to become super star contirbutor now"
<smarter> maybe yes :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: not as special as you are to me <3
<smarter> d'awww
<Nightrose> <3
<smarter> apachelogger: I saw you did a GSOC, I'm jealous :p
<apachelogger> no need to be, I might have taken serious brain demage from it
<smarter> why?
<shadeslayer> smarter: a GSOC project that is now absolutely broken :P
<apachelogger> smarter: also that reads like "I am going to be doing gsoc next year"
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Good luck.  I don't have enough caring to express an opinion.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is not really
<apachelogger> in fact it would be working better than ever
<apachelogger> the underlying crap stack is broken right now
<smarter> apachelogger: I wish! According to the rules you have to be 18 in April, I turn 18 in May :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i mean the auth mechanism changed, not really your fault
<smarter> canonical changed the server part?
<apachelogger> smarter: oh ... well then the year after that ^^
<shadeslayer> otoh the app is completely useless :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I already adapated to the auth mechanism
<shadeslayer> then why doesnt it work? or did you not do a new release? :D
<smarter> apachelogger: no idea who I should ask to bend the rules? :p
 * apachelogger did not go to toilet for a week and then suddenly presented a whole gui ... go figure :P
<apachelogger> smarter: well...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't understand kenvandine's solution, he still ends up with a key in the source code as I read it
<apachelogger> you could always write a letter to chris I suppose
<apachelogger> a real letter
 * ScottK could have done without that imagery.
<apachelogger> not an email
<apachelogger> Nightrose: or you could go bribe someone ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes but theres a override mechanism... see when he packaged it he put in the new key
<apachelogger> smarter: I recon if Nightrose bribes someone you will have to make a project for KDE or you will be in serious trouble :P
<Nightrose> this is most certainly true
<Riddell> uh huh, so the new key is in the source code surely
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can I bribe you so I can make a KDE project next year?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: if you have a good proposal and a mentor sure
<smarter> I wasn't considering anything but KDE anyway :p
 * Nightrose pets smarter
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you want to be my mentor?
<Nightrose> :D
<smarter> :)
<apachelogger> smarter: that is actually very wise
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> my dearest minions
 * shadeslayer sees alot of KDE GSoC'rs next year... me also being one of them
 * apachelogger notes that he did not call the minions minions recently
 * shadeslayer runs to apachelogger
<apachelogger> also why do we have so few?
<apachelogger> well, nevermind, my dearest minions please go find a maintainer for ubuntuone-kde!!!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<kenvandine> hey Riddell
<smarter> apachelogger: Also, I started watching Doctor Who during the holidays :p
<al> i guess there's no api to dev.twitter.com?
<apachelogger> smarter: uhhhh, sweet :D
<kenvandine> al: for registering an app? no
<al> kenvandine: yea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a maintainer already?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for what? :D
<shadeslayer> u1-kde? 
<kenvandine> al: they are very focused on developers of web apps, not desktop clients
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no.... :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i dont understand what im missing :(
<nixternal> apachelogger: I am not getting lazier, I have a personal life, I cycle 200 miles a week. I don't think that is lazy
<nigelb> nixternal: going pro with cycling?
<nixternal> no, I just like cycling
 * nigelb hugs Nix
<nigelb> *nixternal
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: you synced qoauth and choqok?
<nigelb> I would cycle when I was in school.
<nixternal> hopefully get my team racing bike today, or at least my future team racing bike
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: yes
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: upstream told me, that the latest choqok version needs qoauth 1.0.1 and we only have 1.0
<neversfelde> so it is probably broken in Maverick
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: currently we have a bigger problem
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486830/
<shadeslayer> and why doesnt it say so in the CMake  o/p ?
<shadeslayer> that it needs this particular version
<al> qoauth from maverick works fine fwiw :>
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: how do you contact mtux ? :P
<shadeslayer> al: likewise here
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: email or #choqok
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: so if you are working on this problem, could you have a look at the 1.0.1 problem, too?
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> currently we need to work out a way to get the proper consumer key
<\sh> apachelogger, ubuntuone-kde was a kde project...at least it uses some kde libs ;)
 * stalcup checking in
<apachelogger> \sh: just that no one but kubuntu has particular use for it :P
<\sh> apachelogger, hmm...fedora? opensuse?
<\sh> oh they don't ship ubuntu one ;)
<apachelogger> right
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: thanks
<\sh> apachelogger, I could need someone who writes a (DC)² KDE client...some xmlrpc calls + UI , you could even s/xmlrpc/json-rpc/ if you need an adventure :) c++ or python 
<stalcup> apachelogger: ツthingy is nucking futs
<apachelogger> ^^
<stalcup> gah!
<stalcup> it's all done :(
<stalcup> I'll start on backports
<apachelogger> \sh: json is the sweetest in Qt ;)
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/♥-qjson-♥/
<\sh> apachelogger, but json-rpc which is something special ;)
<apachelogger> never did that ^^
<\sh> apachelogger, everything goes POST...
<stalcup> quick qestion, where do we upload the backports for the stack?
<stalcup> ~ninjas?
<apachelogger> stalcup: yus
<stalcup> danke
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> oh why
<apachelogger> dput again decided to crap out one kb before finish
<apachelogger> terrific
<apachelogger> specially since the upload was kdebase-workspace that big fat beast
 * apachelogger goes :@
<apachelogger> \sh: is there documentation somewhere?
 * apachelogger could probably poke a bit into it
<apachelogger> seeing as I only have 5 projects I am working on :P
<\sh> apachelogger, don't do that now...I'm working on an API doku when the project is ready to release as public beta...right now it's alpha stadte
<\sh> state even
<apachelogger> okidoki
<apachelogger> \sh: just give me a poke when I shall take a look at it :)
<\sh> apachelogger, count on me...
<\sh> apachelogger, just started with a mono c# gtk based desktop client ... just for the fun of learning c# 
<shadeslayer> reformat time
<shadeslayer> ciao everyone
<apachelogger> \sh: you could use qyoto :P
<apachelogger> for the fun of fixing kdebindings
<apachelogger> because apparently the qyoto foo is broken
<\sh> well...you know me, I don't care about ui widget sets...at least it does what I want ;) I started to wrote also a (DC)² plasma widget...which works half way 
<\sh> in c++ that is ;)
<apachelogger> yeah well, dont trust aseigo when he says javascript is awesome :P
<apachelogger> in fact is rather insufficient right now :S
<\sh> apachelogger, yes...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> \sh: soaping in Qt does not strike me as terribly difficult ^^
<\sh> apachelogger, well, soap I don't like..I'm using django + rpc4django as backend, which brings playin xmlrpc + json-rpc for ajax stuff...it works, you write one method and it exports both formats
<apachelogger> \sh: is there that much difference between soap and plain xml-rpc?
<\sh> apachelogger, yes...xmlrpc doesn't have a WSDL which is the first difference
<apachelogger> \sh: well, that only makes things on easier on my part I suppose ;)
<\sh> apachelogger, so you have as inital documention only a systems.methods() call...no type introspection by default, you have to do type checking on the backend 
<\sh> apachelogger, well, it's more difficult for java and c# developers, who could use the respective wsdl class generators more easily
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> look what I just found http://api.kde.org/4.4-api/kdepimlibs-apidocs/kxmlrpcclient/html/index.html
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> whose responsible for the slideshow in the installer?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: kdeadmin should be fine btw
<apachelogger> we will see once I get to its review at any rate ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok than everything is fine again
<bulldog98> apachelogger: are we planing to package beta 3 of kdepim (release tomorrow)
<yofel> didn't shadeslayer_ do that already?
<apachelogger> at least shadeslayer had it on the todo
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what would be better right now is backporting 4.5.1 to lucid
<apachelogger> ->dinner
<ScottK> dantti_work: the "Refreshing software ..." dialogue takes up the entire screen width in plasma-netbook.  I suspect you aren't defining a max width.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I backport kdelibs
<apachelogger> new ktorrent bufix release out
<apachelogger> new grantlee out
<apachelogger> ma
<apachelogger> n
<apachelogger> it seems to be release season
<apachelogger> bulldog98: sweet
<dantti_work> ScottK: you mean when you "apt-cache update"?
<ScottK> dantti_work: Also I get the queue to update if I add a new repository from scratch, it's just not if I enable one that's present and disabled.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> dantti_work: Waiting for authentication is the same.
<dantti_work> ScottK: what's the screen size?
<ScottK> 576 X 1024
<ScottK> Actually all the package install dialogues.
<dantti_work> ScottK: sure they are all the same transaction dialog, but if you reduce teir size they get smaller don't they?
<ScottK> dantti_work: the netbook windeco makes everything without a max size specified full screen.
<ScottK> It looks like you have max height, but not width.
<dantti_work> ScottK: sure because you will probably want a wider window
<dantti_work> when you look at details you want that, and then it's a bug in netbook windeco imo
<dantti_work> if it's not fullscreen then how would it be? would it have window decorations?
<dantti_work> also it should respect the max height
<dantti_work> there is no point in limiting the width
<ScottK> No idea, but it look very odd full width.
<dantti_work> That's why the height has max set :P
<dantti_work> ScottK: it will probably look better if you show the details
<ScottK> Possibly
<dantti_work> ScottK: btw didn't you had this problem with older versions of PK?
<ScottK> dantti_work: I don't often use the gui package manager except when explicitly testing, so no idea.
<dantti_work> the windeco must be fixed.. I could even try to work around but other apps might have the same problem
<ScottK> dantti_work: Not a bug, it's a feature.
<ScottK> Seriously.
<dantti_work> ScottK: well it should respect the max height so it's a bug
<ScottK> It does.
<ScottK> The dialog isn't full height.
<dantti_work> it's full width?
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger was waiting to correct my system and then work on it, installing sbuilder now :D
<apachelogger>   Uploading kdebase-workspace_4.5.1.orig.tar.bz2: 64140k/64141k
<apachelogger> dput hates me
<apachelogger> \o/
<dantti_work> ScottK: well in this case I don't really know what to do.. kio dialogs and probably others will have this problem...
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use something else?
<apachelogger> what else is there
<ScottK> dantti_work: You might chat with notmart about it.
 * apachelogger probably could upload using kio_ftp
<apachelogger> though that would be sickish ^^
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dupload ?
<dantti_work> ScottK: k, I'll try to poke him them :)
<shadeslayer> or does that work only for debian?
<dantti_work> ScottK: and you said something about enabling repos does not fire refresh cache right?
<dantti_work> ScottK: that is kpk settings not software-properties-kde settings right?
<yofel> ah ^^
<ScottK> dantti_work: It's whatever I click on in kpk
<dantti_work> ScottK: I can make kpk refresh your sources whenever you enable/disable repos, but whe you open the edit sources dialog that's  another app
<ScottK> Right.  This was just clicking on enabling existing repositories that were disabled.
<shadeslayer> why is everything so slooooww
<nixternal> have to say maverick is shaping up nicely, except for compositing being suspended after logging in. clean, smooth, and fast, just how I like my bikes :)
<shadeslayer> nixternal: its laggy for me :(
<shadeslayer> maybe because i dont have nvidia-current
<shadeslayer> that usually speeds my system up
<shadeslayer> nixternal: did the installer slideshow work OK for you?
<shadeslayer> mine didnt show the second slide
<nixternal> i did an upgrade. i will install to my netbook in the next day or so, but I am sure you will get feedback before then
<shadeslayer> oic :D
<Riddell> claydoh: ping
<apachelogger> Sput: lock layout seems a bit unlocked?
<Sput> hm?
<apachelogger> Sput: in the view menu, when setting lock layout
<apachelogger> it really just locks the topic
<apachelogger> everything else is just as movable as ever
<apachelogger> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.117" (uid=1000 pid=15616 comm="python) interface="(unset)" member="disableSourceCodeSources" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.110" (uid=0 pid=15510 comm="python))
<apachelogger> that worked 3 days ago
<apachelogger> is there a reason python likes to mess with me?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you have a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_34_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff rev 387.  It seems it broke stopping plymouth.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=387&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 387 | rwilliam: added news and removed some old news.
<ScottK> ubottu is an idiot in this case.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottK> No chance of that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: See bug #618450 or bug 628195 for details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618450 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "plymouthd does not quit on starting kdm" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628195 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "plymouthd keeps running after entering into kdm (not with gdm) (dup-of: 618450)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628195
<apachelogger> scary code
<ScottK> kdm.  by definition scary.
<smarter> there's no lib to communicate with plymouth?
<smarter> also, gotos, nice :p
<apachelogger> there is nothing wrong with a good goto
<ScottK> So it look like that's actually just whitespace changes, but the patch isn't working anymore.
<smarter> imperative programming as a whole is doomed anyway :P
<apachelogger> nonesense :P
<\sh> how many gotos were in the linux kernel code?
<apachelogger> ScottK: my bet is that something changed in plymouth
<ScottK> apachelogger: slangasek says not.
<apachelogger> that is odd then
<ScottK> gdm still works, btw.
<ScottK> As further supporting evidence it's not plymouth.
<apachelogger> +    int plymouth_is_running;    /* Plymouth's status */
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> who wrote that patch?
<apachelogger> that person should learn to obey surrounding code style
 * apachelogger grumps away
<ScottK> Alberto Milone
<ScottK> Have fun.
<smarter> that's old school C style
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have a kdm.log?
 * ScottK looks
<smarter> At least it's C89 compatible :p
<\sh> "old school" means "old people can read"...like scott and me;)
<ScottK> Doesn't seem to provide any relevant info.
 * ScottK is waiting for his bifocals to arrive.
<apachelogger> oh right, one would have to run it in debug mode I suppose ^^
 * apachelogger downloads workspace
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, I also cannot upload workspace
<ScottK> need to run.
<apachelogger> I think upload.ubuntu.com times out on me being slow or so
<ScottK> I can upload it later from bzr if needed.
<apachelogger> tried with dput, dupload and kio_ftp
<ScottK> One of them made it because it's in queue.
<apachelogger> oh?
 * apachelogger did not get no mail
<apachelogger> but all the better
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your pbuilder hooks should work with sbuild as well right?
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> school tomorrow!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whee.. i have a holiday :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw new kdevelop release
<Quintasan> oh well but I have tons of fun in school?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: can't do much about it now, I still do not have the books and notebooks to school and it is 21:20 here
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they are pbuilder hooks
<shadeslayer> so wont work in sbuilder?
<shadeslayer> anyways im off to sleep
<bulldog98> if someone want to take over kdelibs, take it I need to much time for it
<bulldog98> I‘ll try to finish it nevertheless
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any word on kdm/plymouth?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah there is some weird crap going on
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good.
<apachelogger> the condition that ought to be met to even look for plymouth craps is not met
<ScottK> Ohhh.  Sounds like progress.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if I had any clue what that thing is doing...
<apachelogger> d->reqSrvVT >= 0
<ScottK> More to whine about.  You should be happy.
<apachelogger> ScottK: are we sure that patch every worked?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nvm
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Worked with KDM 4.4
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> 2010-09-01 22:22:16	avatar	kdm[1076]	plymouth is running
<apachelogger> 2010-09-01 22:22:16	avatar	kdm[1076]	playmouth has an active vt
<apachelogger> and yet
<apachelogger> and yet it does not get killed
<apachelogger> that strikes me as odd
<apachelogger> eheheheheh
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you sure this precise patch worked?
<apachelogger> I have serious doubts about that
<ScottK> I'm sure that I have no plymouth running in lucid.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe it gets killed by other means
 * apachelogger takes another look
<ScottK> That was meant to be the means.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that would be strange
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> you see
<apachelogger> if plymouth is running and has an active VT
<apachelogger> kdm is meant to transit to that VT rather than starting a new one
<apachelogger> as to prevent flickering I suppose
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> that transition consits of apparently two function calls
<apachelogger> one that prepares plymouth for being taken over and one that actually carries out the quitting
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> the one that is quitting is *only* called from a function named abortStartServer(struct display *d)
<apachelogger> now I do not know about you, but I do not think that a function named abortanything gets called if startup was successful
<apachelogger> ;o
<apachelogger> it actually gets called
<apachelogger> strange world
<claydoh> Riddell: pongs
 * apachelogger pours Nightrose and himself a glass of schilcher wine
<Nightrose> apachelogger: already have tea and hot chocolate but thank you ;-)
<apachelogger> oh :(
<apachelogger> more for me to drink I suppose
<apachelogger> ScottK!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna!
 * ScottK looks up
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do really think that patch is incomplete ... that abort thingy would only transit to a failsafe session if I understand this correctly
<apachelogger> ScottK: does gdm have a similar patch? and has anyone tempered with our patch maybe?
<ScottK> apachelogger: gdm has some magic for this.  I'd ask slangasek for help.
 * apachelogger pulls
<apachelogger> the thing is
<ScottK> Looking at the bzr history, I think our patch is untampered.
<apachelogger> kdm and gdm both derive from xdm
<apachelogger> so their code base ought to be somewhat similar
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> well, they also have a starter, and theirs, unlike ours does transit from plymouth
 * apachelogger changes source and reboots
<apachelogger> 2010-09-01 23:00:06	avatar	kdm[1127]	Quitting Plymouth with transition
<apachelogger> 2010-09-01 23:00:07	avatar	kdm[1127]	Is Plymouth still running? no
<apachelogger> muhahahahaha
<apachelogger> muhahhahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
<apachelogger> who is the supreme dalek now?!
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<apachelogger> ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger++
<smarter> You successfully exterminated plymouth? :P
<apachelogger> EXTERMINATE!!!!!! EXTERMINATE!!!!!
<ulysses> :D
<smarter> so, what was it?
<ulysses> apachelogger: are you a dalek?:O
<apachelogger> smarter: incomplete patch
<apachelogger> as I understand it kdm does the following...
<apachelogger> it has a primary and a couple of secondary screens it could occupy (as defined in the kdmrc)
<apachelogger> now if kdm starts it will try to get hold of as many VTs as it has screens it could be occupying
<apachelogger> so by default it is greedy to save time in case a screen fails, then it will try to start again on the next VT ...
<apachelogger> that will trigger the abort calls I was talking about
<apachelogger> now the thing is, for one reason or another the first (or maybe any successful startup) will never call abort in a condition that would lead to a transition of the plymouth VT
<apachelogger> the issue is easy to be resolved by also transiting in the explicit startServer() function that as I recon will consequently start the X server on the VT that is currently targeted
<smarter> in conclusion, kdm is scary :p
<apachelogger> yus
<smarter> Does the gdm solution make use of tons of system calls to plymouth too?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> they just wrap it nicely in some glib thing
<apachelogger> actually their thing looks almost the same just that everything got 2 line calls because glib functions do not work with less than 24 arguments :P
<smarter> and glib functions have_long_and_uncomprehensible_names
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you get a working fix, just upload workspace again and I'll reject the old one.
<apachelogger> that leads me to the question ... does soyuz keep the tar
<ScottK> Not in this case.
<apachelogger> because I am so not going to spend 5 tries on getting that thing upped
<ScottK> OK.  Put it in bzr and ping me.  I'll do it.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<apachelogger> aye aye
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey?
<Nightrose> yes?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ did you see what super kdm haxx0r I am?
<Nightrose> i just saw it
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll sneak format streamlining in
<smarter> 'night all
<smarter> apachelogger: any idea what I could hack on in the next few days?
<yofel> does anyone know where the ubiquity translations are?
<apachelogger> smarter: what language do you want?
<smarter> either C++ or python, I'm not too difficult :p
<apachelogger> smarter: failesafeX would be something that needs work (which I started somewhere)
<smarter> link?
<apachelogger> I also started detatching software-properties-kde from the need of kdesudo  (i.e. create a dbus interface and use that for write actions)
<apachelogger> Also ubuntuone-kde needs someone
<apachelogger> like really urgently
<smarter> the s-p-k one seems interesting, especially if that means we can integrate it in the KCM
<apachelogger> smarter: aye, that is the intention
<smarter> what's needed for ubuntuone-kde?
<apachelogger> smarter: generally making it work
<apachelogger> and taking over long-term maintainership or finding someone to
<smarter> well, I'm not even sure I know what ubuntu one is, but I could try making it work :p
<smarter> Is the API well documented?
<apachelogger> hahah
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> documented
<apachelogger> roflmao
 * apachelogger cant breath no moar
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> in and out in and out
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> smarter: well, no, not exactly, though I have been complaining and apparently that is going to change
<smarter> I guess that means you just look at the GTK client source code to figure out what to do? :p
<apachelogger> well, actually the clients are pretty much there
<apachelogger> smarter: well, I can explain you in detail if you want to check that one out
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/ubuntu-one-technical-aspects/
<apachelogger> that sort of explains the general concept
<apachelogger> except everything about authentication/sso basically changed
<apachelogger> by a 100%
<smarter> nice :p
<apachelogger> well, already did the hard part, with a super ugly kdeui :P
<smarter> Did you go for python or C++?
<apachelogger> c++ mostly
<apachelogger> some python around the edges
<smarter> If I want to start working on this tomorrow morning, what bzr branches should I check?
<apachelogger> smarter: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client-kde/trunk is the main kde client
<apachelogger> which technically should work as it is with the new auth part (ubuntu-sso-client)
<apachelogger> I was however not able to test this because ubuntu-sso-client and the syncdaemon of ubuntuone were in disagreement about whether auth is possible
<apachelogger> smarter: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui is the new kdeui for ubuntu-sso-client
<apachelogger> which is primarily writte in C++ and exposes a python module created via SIP which is wrapped in a handcrafted python module to added semi-constant strings
<apachelogger> it is interface compatible with the GTK gui except that it requires ubuntu-sso-client to grow a run() method on the gtk gui and call that after setting up callbacks...
<apachelogger> otherwise there is a blocking issue since obviously the kdeui does not use the same mainloop
<apachelogger> and I think that is pretty much it
<smarter> so, where does it b0rke?
<apachelogger> last I tried outside my scope
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-client was successfully getting authentication 
<apachelogger> and storing that in gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> (I should note that the ubuntuone web interface did not know about this authentication)
<apachelogger> then the ubuntuone syncdaemon tried to connect and failed
<apachelogger> (supposedly because ubuntuone did not know about the auth, as indicated by the web ui)
<smarter> and what are the ubuntu one guys saying?
<apachelogger> additionally I must warn you that the ubuntuone team is incapable of getting their deps right, nor getting missing deps added after I reported them missing
<apachelogger> smarter: I didnt ask
<apachelogger> smarter: that caused anger overload and me giving up on it
<smarter> that reminds me, I need to install maverick
<smarter> I see
<apachelogger> smarter: indeed, since it will only work on maverick ;)
<apachelogger> you see, ubuntuone also likes to change things around in a completely non-backwards compatible way
<smarter> so, the GTK ui is broken too?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> last I used the GTK ui I was using gnome and they do not exactly have visual feedback on whether the daemon is connected or not
<smarter> well, I'll do a clean install of maverick tomorrow and see if anything works
<apachelogger> smarter: good luck ;)
<smarter> even if that means I'll have to install gnome :p
<apachelogger> smarter: vertok in #ubuntuone is a very helpful person
<smarter> noted
<smarter> g'night!
<smarter> (and thanks (: )
<apachelogger> nini smarter
<apachelogger> *hugs*
<smarter> *hugs!*
<CIA-71> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901215925-zwzvijst9fcuj0ug * debian/ (changelog patches/kubuntu_34_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff) Update kubuntu_34_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff to quit plymouth when startServerSuccess is called, which should be called whenever successful startup was archived. Failure cases seem to be covered properly
<CIA-71> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901220805-wwk87l8ii5iqydq1 * debian/patches/kubuntu_34_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff supreme dalek whitespace fixes
<CIA-71> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901221811-9k08glo88mipftz3 * debian/patches/kubuntu_34_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff make public variable and function naming comply with surrounding code
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ I am positive the revised patch exterminates plymouth properly
<CIA-71> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100901222509-i04khj06k3bpueu1 * debian/changelog add bug no to kill bug dead
<Riddell> claydoh: ping again, are you able to do us a beta release page?
<claydoh> Riddell: beginning work on it in a few moments 
<Riddell> lovely
<claydoh> Riddell: i have some info from scott k, anything important you want mentioned?
 * claydoh likes it when Riddell sez 'lovely' :)
<claydoh> in us-english, the word \often has a bit of sarcasm attached
<Riddell> claydoh: bluedevil instead of kbluetooth
<Riddell> qapt-batch instead of install-package
<Riddell> kpackagekit has fast new backend and shiny new categories startup screen
<Riddell> netbook is on the same image as desktop, should use right workspace for your machine
<Riddell> plasma netbook uses global menu
<claydoh> ooh yes plus installer bling - already hace screenies of that
 * apachelogger is wondering how to translate lovely to german
<apachelogger> ulysses: oh, we still need to publish the august report to the public, dont we?
<Riddell> apachelogger: "ubersnuggle"
<apachelogger> lol, yeah, something like that ^^
<yofel> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-02
<dantti_work> Riddell: do you still use kpackagekit cmd line options or you are using the DBus interface or maybe no one of the two :P ?
<dantti_work> Riddell: cause I'm going to change the KPackageKit name now that 0.6.1 is out because of the app-install support which is nearly done. Just need to add the software Center categories and change how I do display package descriptions.. 
<dantti_work> but I'm unsure to change the cmd name now..
 * dantti_work is going home...
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I think we replaced all and any use of the cmdline options with qapt-batch
<apachelogger> or rather JontheEchidna did ^^
<claydoh> \
<Riddell> dantti_work: I don't think we use the kpackagekit command line or dbus interface
<claydoh> Riddell: sorry taking so long for the release notes
<claydoh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Beta/Kubuntu
<claydoh> I did not find proper images for qapt-batch, or global menu, and don't see the global menu when switching to plamsa-netbook and restarting the session
<ScottK> claydoh: On plasma-netbook if you're in search and launch or newspaper it should just say menu in the left of the panel.
<ScottK> Fire up an application like konsole, quassel, etc and it'll give you the actual application menu there
<claydoh> I did see that but never saw a full menu will try again
<claydoh> just saw 'close'\
<claydoh> this 'ole laptop does not like plasma-netbook :( 
<Riddell> hmm, no CD images yet
<Riddell> ooh, they're building
<Riddell> oh yeah http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100902/
 * ScottK will test in ~7 hours.  Crashing.
<freeflying> .win 17
<nigelb> #fail
<markey> we should do something about this libdbus issue
<markey> it affects lots of KDE apps in bad ways...
<markey> see comment from Peter Penz here:
<markey> http://dot.kde.org/2010/08/31/kde-releases-451#comments
<markey> maybe the 4.5.1 package could be patched? the fix is in trunk
<markey> (or maybe Penz means libdbus trunk)
<Riddell> markey: trouble is when I've asked Thiago about it he's suggested I don't want to patch libdbus because it's a behaviour change
<Riddell> and I tend to trust Thiago
<Riddell> I wonder what other distros are doing
<markey> yeah, I did read Thiago's comments on the bug report for libdbus
<markey> hmm
<markey> did he really say that? his comments suggest that the patch is not problematic
<markey> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17754
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 17754 in core "Race condition in protected_change_timeout" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> it's what he said on IRC to me
<Riddell> I don't know if the patch to 1.3 applies cleanly to 1.2
<markey> ah yes, 1.2
<markey> that is a problem
<markey> "The patch that is in this bug report is for the 1.3 branch. Forget 1.2 for it."
<markey> would be good to know what Penz recommends
<markey> is he ever on IRC?
<Riddell> it would, no he's not on IRC
<jussi> Oh wow, I just noticed desktop effects work now :D
<Riddell> they didn't before?
<apachelogger> good morning Kubuntu
<jussi> Riddell: I always had issues with them on this card, not sure when the change came in, as I hadnt checked since before 4.5
<jussi> hell apachelogger
<jussi> hello even
<jussi> lol
<Riddell> I think apachelogger is heavenly
<apachelogger> ohh
 * apachelogger blushes
<apachelogger> ubersnuggle
<apachelogger> ^^
<jussi> curious - Im getting a strange error trying to install the ati fglrx driver though...
<jussi> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<apachelogger> jussi: it is broken
<apachelogger> maverick got xorg 1.9 or some such
<jussi> apachelogger: its lucid.
<apachelogger> and that thing is ABI incompatible with previous version
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> jussi: that is interesting though ^^
<apachelogger> jussi: is installArchives() from apt-get?
<jussi> apachelogger: jockey gave that error
<apachelogger> oh
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487142/
<apachelogger> sounds like pyth0rn problem
<jussi> how do I fixor that?
<apachelogger> just as it says I would suppose
<jussi> its evilness!
 * jussi cries a little
<apachelogger> well... silly amd producing producing closed source foo... silly jockey falling over his own feet...
<apachelogger> I must blame them all for being silly
<CIA-71> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902090055-qh1z9irpqen8pwer * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger>  kamoso : Depends: libvlc2 (>= 1.0.0~rc) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> what the fudge?
<apachelogger> does any do any rdepends anymore before uploading a new lib version?
<apachelogger> 11am and I already need to be grumpy ...
<jussi> lol, that was easy... didnt actually have to fiddle too much, only: sudo apt-get remove fglrx-amdcccle 
<jussi> :D
<jussi> mind, jockey fails everytime
<CIA-71> [kdenetwork] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902091225-47q7xq0qd334sqv2 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Fix name of kubuntu_03_no_mediastramer_in_wlm.diff to kubuntu_03_no_mediastreamer_in_wlm.diff (s/stramer/streamer)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ can we please upstream that patch (by introducing a cmake switch)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, it was a quick fix to get it in for beta, don't le tme forget
<jussi> apachelogger: ahh, seems like there is a kernal update. I suppose tha would do it, no? (not having it installed)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I expect that we will forget if not done right away ^^
 * apachelogger puts it on today's todo
<apachelogger> jussi: what would it do?
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> new kmix is in trunk
<Riddell> what's new?
<apachelogger> Riddell: completely restructured
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-multimedia&m=128251687318632&w=2
<apachelogger> from what I understand this would also permit the soundmenu foo that was supposed to be talked about
<apachelogger> since UI is seperated from backend now and dbus magic is available
<apachelogger> http://christian.esken.de/kmix/screenshots.html
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> agateau: ^^
 * agateau reads
 * Riddell reminds the world about beta testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> although desktop CDs may get redone yet
<agateau> those sliders are screaming for more height
<agateau> interesting, but not sure this will help with soundmenu
<agateau> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: what would help with soundmenu is actually discussing it :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: any thoughts on replacing now-broken kamoso with an unstable snapshot that is supposed to work with vlc 1.1?
<agateau> apachelogger: or even better, getting someone with enough time to work on it!
<apachelogger> agateau: ^^
<apachelogger> if there were an implementation concept we could probably try selling the idea to some idle haxx0r
<CIA-71> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902093553-a067259d73jgyqe3 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<agateau> apachelogger: does a gnome implementation count?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> agateau: from the mails aseigo and notmart wrote in may I got the idea they want the underlying bits different to begin with
<apachelogger> and IIRC I found the suggestions sensible at the time
<agateau> apachelogger: honestly I am a bit fed up with Plasma these days
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger hugs agateau
 * agateau feels all warmed up
 * agateau hugs back
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> lex forgot to commit files
<apachelogger> :/
 * apachelogger puts kdebindings on hold
<CIA-71> [kdebase] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902094410-tyw26os5xbs7fgey * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-71> [kdetoys] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902094715-slqcnilr49q3pj5g * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-71> [kdeutils] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902095340-w92x2a17t66kxzyq * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-71> [kdeplasma-addons] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902095726-4f70dmsc6zq4yyck * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-71> [plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902095950-un9kk2acsrm8u1l2 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-71> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902100358-re2s1xr7i1p4kbqw * debian/ (changelog rules) New upstream release
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: oxygen-icons, workspace, edu and artwork need to be uploaded by someone else
<apachelogger> bindings is missing a qyoto fix from lex for which I would recommend to wait
<apachelogger> also there are apparently pending sync requests 
 * apachelogger is doing l10n now
<CIA-71> [kamoso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902101927-tldq2m8otfciqwim * debian/ (8 files in 3 dirs) sync with archive
<jussi> Hrm, Ive a strange issue with 4,5 on lucid. If I open klipper, and click on a line, the dialog stays there and there is no indication it has been selected. (my view is th box should disappear on clicking the selected line)
<jussi> Does anyone else get this?
<alvin> jussi: bug 616370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616370 in Kubuntu PPA "Klipper shortcut and usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616370
<jussi> alvin: thank you
<Riddell> ladies and gents, je tu present, kubuntu-mobile! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/daily-live/20100902/
<Riddell> I wonder if it does anything
<jussi> Riddell: kubuntu mobile? what is that aimed at?
<Riddell> IBM mainframes
<jussi> hahahaahahahahahahahahaha...
<jussi> seriously? mobile phones or netbooks / tablets or?
<Riddell> N900 type devices
<jussi> but it only comes in i386?
<Riddell> for testing, more importantly ARM too with luck
 * jussi will be trying it out!
<jussi> downloading now
<Riddell> I've no idea if it does anything as I say, in theory it should boot up into a live image with the plasma mobile workspace
<alvin> WHoa.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to be able to take care of any of the packages on apachelogger's work list?  I'd planned on doing workspace since I've got a patch from him to add.
<Riddell> ScottK: not today, tomorrow sure but today I need to do beta stuff only
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: You got the release goddess's note on Kubuntu input to the release announcement?
<ScottK> I can review that if you haven't?
<Riddell> I've got the request, haven't responded yet
<Riddell> also claydoh's beta page needs reviewed
<ScottK> Where do I find claydoh's page?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Beta/Kubuntu
<sheytan> Hey guys. Something new for you http://i.imgur.com/eRnCQ.jpg :D
<Riddell> review needed for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> sheytan: that's looking good
<sheytan> Riddell thank you  :)
<sheytan> finally found a way to get rid of that bad looking images on top
<sheytan> :D
<Riddell> jussi: any luck with kubuntu-mobile?
<jussi> slow download...
<jussi> waiting still
<Riddell> killall ktorrent  should help :)
<jussi> hahahahahahha
<jussi> I dont run ktorrent at work
<ScottK> That you're willing to admit to on a logged channel.
<jussi> hahah
<marseillai> Riddell, works fine in virtualbox not up2date
<ubuntu_> hello all!
<ubuntu_> its jussi. 
<Riddell> marseillai: what does?
<ubuntu_> Im on the kubuntu mobile live cd
<Riddell> ooh good
<ubuntu_> it boots...
<ubuntu_> >D
<ScottK> Riddell: I went through the Todo page and updated claydoh's document.  I think it's at least complete.
<Riddell> ubuntu_: can you get a screenshot
<marseillai> Riddell, the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<Riddell> marseillai: lovely
<Riddell> marseillai: please fill in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4481
<Riddell> for i386
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4480 for amd64
<ubuntu_> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/TjnWXegV.html
<Riddell> hmm, that looks a lot like plasma-desktop
<ubuntu_> it doesnt seem incredibly different from the normal desktop
<Riddell> guess it's not picking up the mobile login thing
<marseillai> Riddell, the only things is that kpackagekit tolds me i have update to do during upgrade and ask me if I want to do them. It could confuse many people and even if it's not really dangerous could be improve.
<ubuntu_> Riddell: also, the initial cd splash is ubuntu, not kubuntu
<Riddell> ubuntu_: you can killall plasma-desktop;  plasma-mobile
<Riddell> I forget what the plasma-mobile switch it to make it full screen
<ubuntu_> Rekonq http://imagebin.ca/view/63S6mc.html
<Riddell> ubuntu_: check in /usr/share/xsessions/ for the plasma-mobile switch
<Riddell> new desktop images up http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100902.1/
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/1931098
<Riddell> ubuntu_: dude, you broke it!
<Riddell> rbelem is going to get mad
<Riddell> and you don't want to see him when he's mad
<ScottK> Yeah, it's the quiet ones you have to worry about when they trip off.
<ubuntu_> Riddell: hehe
<ScottK> Riddell: I've done the Ubuntu tech overview too.  Please review them both when you can.
<Riddell> ScottK: on the same page?
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<Riddell> oh that's where it is
<ScottK> Documentation's done.  Now for a bit of testing.
<sheytan> Pulseaudio defaul? :D
<sheytan> what was before? :D
<ScottK> phonon/alsa.
<ScottK> Now we have phonon/pulseaudio/alsa
<sheytan> ScottK doesn't phonon work with PA?
<sheytan> Oh yeah
<sheytan> Will we get the speaker testing GUI ? :D
<sheytan> in ubuntu there's one
<sheytan> and i saw one for KDE
<ScottK> If it's in KDE 4.5, we have it.
<sheytan> i don't think so. It's propably for 4.6
<ScottK> I do know getting the microphone to work on my netbook with Skype was hugely easier this time.
<sheytan> I  didn't manage to work on lucid ;(
<sheytan> Btw, who's that dude who is porting software center to KDE/qt?
<CIA-71> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100902123600-xf56ntdq7cstqzaa * debian/patches/kubuntu_70_optimize_kratingspainter.diff More efficiency by using a more appropriate KIconEffect::apply() overload
<ScottK> sheytan: dantti_work is enhancing kpackagekit to provide much of the same functionality.
<sheytan> ScottK Yep, i know, but am looking for software center port ;D
<sheytan> dantti even promissed a new app software center like :D
<ScottK> I don't thnk one of those is happening.
<sheytan> it is ;)
<sheytan> i saw some screenshots here :D
<Riddell> you answered your own question, dantti is doing an application focused kpackagekit module
<sheytan> Riddell No, that was someone else :P
<sheytan> really :D
<sheytan> and this looked like U  SC :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna is doing an application focused muon app
<sheytan> Nope, still not this one :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you fix anything that would make it more likely the install icon would be there during the live session on plasma netbook?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that's all sorted
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.  I got it this time.
 * ScottK preblames crimsun_ for insisting Kubuntu switch to pulseaudio by default.
<ScottK> Riddell: I got wifi after jockey-text -a in the live session.
<ScottK> (with broadcom)
<Riddell> that sounds like a good thing
<ScottK> Yes.  Never managed that before.
<dantti_work> sheytan: hmm what's the difference of what I'm doing?
<sheytan> dantti_work as you said: kpk is a package manager :)
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: not any more
<sheytan> But, when you start doing something like Software Center - then there's no difference (maybe the GUI) :D
<dantti_work> I would be but I gave up on doing another app, I can image I saying to my wife, go and install firefox in software center , then go to Kpackagekit and install firefox-i18n package :P
<dantti_work> so I added the "application center" functionality and I'm going to rename KPackageKit to sound less "packaging"
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: and it's actually pretty much finished already
<Riddell> KApplicationKit !
<sheytan> Dantti_work may i see some shots? :D
 * Riddell spots new DVDs being built
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm working on the i386 live tests.  I won't be able to do wubi though
<Riddell> me neither
<Riddell> I also need to leave in 3 hours so I may well miss the release
<dantti_work> Riddell: KApplicationKit was actually a not so bad name
<Riddell> eek! it's a terrible name!
<dantti_work> sheytan: applications come FIRST! :P  http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgy2659
<dantti_work> Riddell: the new name is AppGet :D
<Riddell> it has an ugly K prefix and a pointless Kit suffix
<Riddell> AppGet is funky
 * dantti_work see some people thinking of apt-get :P
<dantti_work> sheytan: I have a coworker here that is helping me with CSS to show the details nicely :)
<sheytan> dantti_work what about making it like in USC? I mean add a little button on the bottom with 'show technical items' :D
<sheytan> This will cleanup the list
<dantti_work> sheytan: I can add that but let it disable by default
<sheytan> dantti_work  i think you can make it optional, but enabled by default :)
<sheytan> simple users really don't care about dependiences
<apachelogger> l10n is the uploaded
<sheytan> and if someone is looking for stuff like libkdewhatever, then he knows the package name ;P
<apachelogger> I as developer do not even give a foo about dependencies :P
<dantti_work> well he knows the package name but it will be hidden and will not be aware of that
<apachelogger> they are useful to go rant at people for producing broken packaging at best ;)
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell:  I wonder what that mediastreamer foo in wlm is anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: something to do with voice recordings
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> voice clips sending
<apachelogger> whatever the point of that might be
<apachelogger> patch ready
<apachelogger> why the 
<apachelogger> why do kdenetwork's build-deps drag in policykit-1-gnome?!
<sheytan> dantti_work well, the please make it, enabled or disabled by default, but make it :)
<sheytan> oh yeah, and please add like a checkbox, don't make it that way, to every time enable it when you use kpk ;D
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ehmmmmm
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~/src/svn/kde/kde/kdenetwork/kopete/build$ apt-cache show libappindicator0 | grep Recommends
<apachelogger> Recommends: indicator-application (= 0.2.3-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<apachelogger> agateau: ^ can you please tell your colleagues that does not make sense
<Riddell> might be kenvandine's doing, in which case my colleague is at fault
<dantti_work> sheytan: k, I'll add to optons to filters menu, Show Applications first, and  Only show applications. ok for you?
<apachelogger> someone please poke some colleague
 * apachelogger is too lazy to report that as bug
<agateau> apachelogger: why do you bother with this?
<apachelogger> rationale: drags in legacy technology when apachelogger wants to build kdenetwork
<apachelogger> agateau: becuase pointless dependencies bump up build time quite considerably
<agateau> apachelogger: how can libappindicator0 be involved in building kdenetwork?
<apachelogger> agateau: that is the next question
<agateau> apachelogger: do you have the next answer?
<agateau> :)
<apachelogger> but having a lib recommend an app that uses the lib is just wrong
<apachelogger> agateau: no, working on that
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the lack of warning to remove the live media at reboot intentional?
<sheytan> dantti_work yees :D
<sheytan> Thank you :)
<agateau> apachelogger: I agree, but I think we should let them keep track of their own weirdness, as long as it does not affect us
<Riddell> ScottK: I've had a note to remove a CD after installing from CD
<agateau> apachelogger: that's why I am more interested in why libappindicator0 was required
<dantti_work> sheytan: AppGet will also have one more cool feature, I'll show you when it's ready
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Not getting that from USB.  I'll file a bug.
<sheytan> dantt_work OK :D
<apachelogger> agateau: as a packager I am concerned by every wrong package ;)
<agateau> apachelogger: you must pick your battles :)
<apachelogger> fixing the dep is not much of a battle ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Apparently I can't test "Guided" either since I don't have a legacy OS to install next to.
<apachelogger> agateau, Riddell: libappindicator1 has the same problem
<Riddell> ScottK: you should be able to do a second install to get a guided option
<ScottK> Riddell: It just installed over the first one.
<ScottK> I guess that's a bug then.
<Riddell> could be bug 628815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628815 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot resize from kubuntu partitioner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628815
 * ScottK looks
<sheytan> dantti_work what about the 'AppCenter' name?
<sheytan> or  'AppWorld'
<ScottK> Riddell: No. I never get any options at all.  It just installs.  AFAICT Guided and erase and use entire disk end up the same place.
<sheytan> :D
<dantti_work> sheytan: www.appcenter.com
<dantti_work> appworld sounds like helloworld :P
<ScottK> Marketplace at least comes with a K in it.
<sheytan> but it's android one
<sheytan> i think
<Riddell> including a k isn't a bonus
<ScottK> "Thing that's no longer called KDE Marketplace"
<ScottK> sheytan: it is.
<apachelogger> agateau: libtelepathy-qt4-dev somehow drags in that gnome foo
<sheytan> so we can't use it
<apachelogger> most likely via gstreamer
 * apachelogger waves fist at gstreamer
 * agateau suggests ApplicationDevil to dantti_work :)
<Riddell> ooh good one
<agateau> Riddell: I remembered you suggested MenuDevil for dbusmenu-qt :)
<apachelogger> here i a thought
<apachelogger> how about a cool name :P
<apachelogger> like lazarus :P
<agateau> apachelogger: no, that's overrated :)
<dantti_work> agateau: I don't like devil sulfixes :P
<agateau> dantti_work: don't worry, was just a joke :)
<Riddell> "applogger"
<dantti_work> I think AppGet is a nice and yet simple name
<Riddell> I agree
<dantti_work> no K's no Packages and no Kit's :P
<agateau> I am wondering whether people won't be confused between apt-get and AppGet though
<agateau> Especially while talking
<sheytan> Why not Software Center? :D
<sheytan> KSC :D
<Riddell> new DVDs are up for testing
<ryanakca> Riddell: Did you have a dist-upgrade tool that needs testing? 
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ScottK> Source format V3 may be the death of me yet.
<ryanakca> ScottK: How so?
<ScottK> Trying to patch a patch and have it stick is hard.
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> hu
<ScottK> You can't just patch the package with the debdiff and be done.
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<ScottK> Yes.  Your fault.
<apachelogger> agateau: so...
<apachelogger> kdenetwork builddpends on libtelepathy-qt4-dev
<apachelogger> that depends on libtelepathy-qt4-farsight0
<apachelogger> that depends on libtelepathy-farsight0
<apachelogger> that depends on libgstfarsight0.10-0
<apachelogger> that depends on gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<apachelogger> that depends on gvfs (!)
<apachelogger> that depends on policykit-1-gnome (!)
<apachelogger> that depends on libappindicator1
<apachelogger> that recommends indicator-application (!)
<agateau> wow
<apachelogger> things marked with (!) are apparently fooey apackage relations
<agateau> apachelogger: the fact that gstreamer depends on gvfs does not shock me, gstreamer plugins needs a way to access various urls
<agateau> s/urls/io protocols/
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> surely it should not go for policykit gnome though
<apachelogger> considering a KDE implementation is available
<agateau> yes
<agateau> isn't there a virtual package for that?
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> gotta check
<agateau> apachelogger: what is policykit-1-gnome, an application?
 * agateau knows nothing about policykit
<apachelogger> agateau: a gui for polkit I suppose
<apachelogger> see, backend and GUI are completely seperate and the backend will try to get authorization from the gui via dbus
<agateau> I see
<agateau> I don't think it makes sense for gvfs to depend on it, does it?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> gvfs needs to depend on the backend, it is of no concern to it what GUI is there
<apachelogger> or if any
<agateau> I agree
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is it appropriate for do-release-upgrade to quit if it receives a 404 when trying to fetch sources lists (third party) or does that deserve a bug report?
<agateau> apachelogger: fixing this would probably reduce the amount of gnome stuff dragged in when installing gstreamer
<agateau> apachelogger: do we package phonon gstreamer backend?
<ryanakca> s/sources lists/package index files/
<agateau> apachelogger: we do
<Riddell> ryanakca: you can report a bug I suppose, I doubt it'll get fixed I'm afraid
<agateau> apachelogger: so I guess anyone installing phonon-backend-gstreamer will end up with policykit-1-gnome and libappindicator1!
<dantti_work> policykit1-gnome is a GUI for gnome
<dantti_work> the auth dialog
<dantti_work> like polkit-kde
<apachelogger> agateau: yes, actually that seems to be the only bogus package relation
<apachelogger> various things drag in a bit of gnome lib
<apachelogger> namely libgnome-keyring0 is pulled in by 3 packages of which at least 1 is caused by gvfs recommending gvfs-backends
<agateau> apachelogger: I just checked libgnome-keyring0, it only depends on glib stuff
<agateau> apachelogger: no gtk
<agateau> apachelogger: it suggests gnome-keyring of course
<agateau> apachelogger: so gvfs would be gtk free if it weren't for policykit-1-gnome
<agateau> *wasn't
<apachelogger> libgtk is pulled in by gconf anyway
<apachelogger> which is necessary for gst
<agateau> oh
<apachelogger> and some other thing, but I do not really see that anymore ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: it doesn't seem to be the case here
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/dot.ps
<apachelogger> agateau: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good actually
<apachelogger> also it i listed in the same colum as where the gvfs-backend tree spans so I suppose things in there could also depend on gconf
<agateau> apachelogger: omg
<dantti_work> agateau: the relation is probably due to someone trying to use gvfs withtou the auth dialog with makes the app useless but in fact it will still be useless if the user is using another desktop that doesn't lauch the gnome-polkit
<apachelogger> agateau: huh? 
<agateau> dantti_work: if it's dbus based I assume polkit-1-kde would provide the same service, right?
<dantti_work> even on gnome the the user still must logout so that polkit-gnome auto starts
<agateau> apachelogger: just opened your .ps file :)
<apachelogger> oh ^^
<dantti_work> agateau: yes, polkit-kde provides that, the only thing is that it has to logout and login
<apachelogger> agateau: that is the streamlined graph with the end nodes: libqtcore4 pkg-config libqt4-dev libxml2 libglib2.0-0 libdbus-1-3 libglib2.0-0 libgtk2.0-0                    
<apachelogger>  ;)
<dantti_work> after installed
<apachelogger> also oonly going 7 levels deep
<agateau> dantti_work: so if there was a virtual package for policykit gui, the dependency could be avoided, right?
<agateau> dantti_work: and it would be up to the {k,}ubuntu-desktop package to install the appropriate gui package
<agateau> apachelogger: thanks for sparing me :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<dantti_work> agateau: a virtual package like policykit-gui that provides gnome or kde?
<apachelogger> the graph rendered like super slow with the Qt tree too ;)
<dantti_work> if so then yes
<agateau> dantti_work: yes
<dantti_work> polkit1-gui would probably be a better name
<agateau> dantti_work: I guess it's too late for Maverick unfortunately
 * apachelogger thinks agateau will now go talk to seb128 about this ^^
<dantti_work> yep..
<agateau> apachelogger: actually I was wondering what Riddell was thinking about all this :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
 * apachelogger actually just wanted to make one of our patches obsolete :P
<Riddell> hmm? what's the question?
 * apachelogger continues on that task
<agateau> apachelogger: if it's not too late I'd gladly talk to seb128 indeed
<agateau> Riddell: libtelepathy-qt4 depends on gvfs which depends on policykit-1-gnome
<agateau> Riddell: we were saying that if there was a virtual policykit-1-gui package, then gvfs could be made gtk free
<agateau> Riddell: which would reduce the amount of gtk/gnome deps dragged in when you install gstreamer stuff
<Riddell> yes that would be good
<Riddell> or just policykit-1-gnome | policykit-1-kde
<Riddell> although I'm not convinced libtelepathy-qt4 should be depending on gvfs at all
<agateau> rahh... got cut
<agateau> resending my last sentence just in case
<agateau> Riddell: but there is no virtual package for policykit gui, and I guess it's too late to create one
<Riddell> 15:50 < Riddell> yes that would be good
<Riddell> 15:50 < Riddell> or just policykit-1-gnome | policykit-1-kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is indirect because telepathy supports media streaming stuffs and for that it requires libforsight which depends on gstreamer which of course drags in a billion plugins and those depend on gvfs agateau says
<apachelogger> !find libv4l2.h maverick
<ubottu> File libv4l2.h found in libv4l-dev
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ^^
<agateau> Riddell: how does apt-get select which one to install if you set "policykit-1-gnome | policykit-1-kde" as a dependency?
<Riddell> agateau: it installs the first one it finds if none are already installed
<agateau> Riddell: could be a problem I guess
<apachelogger> virtual package would certainly be better
<apachelogger> -- Building Windows Live Messenger voice clip support :D
<Riddell> agateau: why?
<CIA-71> [kopete] sitter * 1171055 * trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/ (CMakeLists.txt wlm/CMakeLists.txt) Add WITH_WLM_MEDIASTREAMER option to allow our friends from Kubuntu to build WLM without linking to mediastreamer.
<CIA-71> [kopete] sitter * 1171056 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/ (CMakeLists.txt wlm/CMakeLists.txt) Backport r1171055. Add WITH_WLM_MEDIASTREAMER option to allow our friends from Kubuntu to build WLM without linking to mediastreamer.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> lovaly, thanks apachelogger 
<bulldog98> new kdevelop release
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://ツ.tv/4a | Beta candidates need testing http://ツ.tv/4b | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | Todo: http://ツ.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<apachelogger> bulldog98: are you fixing kdelibs?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no haven’t fixed it. What’s wrong with it?
<apachelogger> dunno, I got a FTBFS mail
<apachelogger> Riddell: mobile is a bit ... fat?
<apachelogger> 800 MiB for a phone workspace...
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> if i want to compile trunk
<sheytan> do i have to remove kde packages?
<ScottK> apachelogger: revised workspace package is going up now.
<ScottK> apachelogger: mobile is known to need a serious diet.
<ScottK> So far we just added mobile stuff.  We didn't remove non-mobile stuff.
<ScottK> rbelem has this diet as a homework assignment.
<ofirk> jjesse: hey
<ofirk> Riddell: hi :)
<ScottK> Whoever was testing kubuntu-mobile, it's on the iso tracker now
<Riddell> hi ofirk 
<Riddell> jussi: ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: Updated the known issues section on claydoh's page with my installation fun.
<Riddell> ScottK: can you update the kubuntu section of known issues in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview too
<Riddell> and get the two pages to match for known issues
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> Riddell: Done
<sheytan> http://i.imgur.com/LqDnc.jpg JOIN US! JOIN US! :D
<nigelb> sheytan: that is tempting
<yofel> sheytan: can't, I'm already in :P (looks great! - but the bugsquad description doesn't make sense, missing something?)
<sheytan> thank you guys :D
<nigelb> if it weren't for the lucid 8xx freezes I would be on Kubuntu instead of erm.. err.. Debian 
<sheytan> yofel might be. Text needs review ;)
<yofel> ok
<sheytan> this one is now under development :D
<ScottK> nigelb: 8xx which?  I have an 865 system that works very nicely.
<sheytan> so it will be alive soon ;)
<nigelb> ScottK: yeah, you told me.  All my attempts have failed
<nigelb> I tried alternate cd too, no go :(
<nigelb> It fails at lang packs, unsure if its cd problem or bug though
<ScottK> nigelb: OK.  I think 845/855 breakage is a fairer way to put it.
<nigelb> ScottK: yep, mine's a 855GM 
<nigelb> but I've got other systems with freeze which works okay with vesa
<nigelb> the one system where I wanted to put kubuntu refuses to work with lucid
<ScottK> The 865 situation is not ideal, but not horrible.
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> dpkg is seriously scary stuff
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> what about making the defaul activiti a folder view one instead of putthing this ugly plasmoid on the desktop?
<sheytan> will look better and do the same
<apachelogger> #plasma
<sheytan> apachelogger i think it's more kubuntu related :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: how si that?
<sheytan> apachelogger because kubuntu can have different settings then KDE
<apachelogger> KDE would not benefit of getting rid of something "ugly"?
<sheytan> but doing it, it will look better ;D
<sheytan> imho :D
<apachelogger> so it should be changed in KDE clearly
<apachelogger> since the current KDE setting is not ultimately awesome
<sheytan> maybe yes, but they might don't agree with me :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: I do very much think it is a matter of reasoning rather than initial agreement
<apachelogger> if you have sound reasons why one is better than the other then you just need to sell them properly
<ScottK> Tm_T: Will have a powerpc image for you to test momentarily
 * apachelogger is wondering whether implement a QDebFile class would make sense ^^
<apachelogger> OTOH for useful information such as file listing one would need to have decompression units around :/
 * apachelogger abandons that idea
<Quintasan> hello
<hunger> When will the beta get released? How long will it take for kde 4.5.1 debs to become available in maverick afterwards?
<ArGGu^^> Hello, can I ask question that is not related to kubuntu, but is related to qt4?
<hunger> ArGGu^^: You can, but chances are higher to get that answered in #qt.
<ArGGu^^> I already asked from there, but they suggest that I ask from someone more expert with openssl license
<ScottK> hunger: We have most of 4.5.1 uploaded and just waiting for the archive to unfreeze.  Unfortunately we aren't the only ones, so it may be a bit to get it fully built.
<ScottK> ArGGu^^: Go ahead and ask.
<ArGGu^^> so my question is that. Can I use gpl v2 with my application that uses QSslsocket with dynamic linking?
<ScottK> QSslsocket is provided by Qt, not openssl, right?
<ArGGu^^> Qsslsocket uses openssl
<ArGGu^^> And openssl has incompatibility with gpl
<ScottK> I'm familiar with that.
<ScottK> I believe that is OK.  You only need to consider the license compatibility of stuff you link with directly.
<ArGGu^^> ScottK ok. Thanks for the help :)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> as long as your code does not link against it you are fine
<hunger> ScottK: Thanks for the info.
<ScottK> apachelogger: What else needed to be uploaded for 4.5.1 and is it all in bzr?
 * ScottK did workspace
<Tm_T> ScottK: can I test it tomorrow morning
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.
<Tm_T> ? I'm not feeling well;
<ScottK> Tomorrow is fine.
<apachelogger> ScottK: see wiki
<apachelogger> artwork, icons and edu are still missing
<apachelogger> of which all should be in bzr
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  What's the username we use on ktown again?
<apachelogger> oh and bindings, but that is blocked by lex having done an incomplete commit
<apachelogger> ScottK: ftpubuntu
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> He lives near you.  Go get him to finish it.
<apachelogger> I would not exactly call it near :P
<ScottK> Aren't Germany and Austria right next to each other?
<ScottK> You can't get closer than that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you mail him (if you haven't)
 * neversfelde can get to Autria in 20 min 
<apachelogger> I haven't
<apachelogger> I do not even have his addy
<neversfelde> s/Autria/Austria
<apachelogger> neversfelde: and yet do not come visit :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I moved here last week 
<apachelogger> why is everyone moving these days?
<apachelogger> and why do I never know about it?
<neversfelde> hehe
 * apachelogger feels like a hermit
<apachelogger> I am a code hermit
<apachelogger> \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm reasonably certain google knows his email even if LP appears not to.
 * apachelogger is the master rochi of kubuntu
<apachelogger> ScottK: changelog knows it too :P
 * apachelogger writes a dear maintainer email for the fun of it
<ScottK> Certainly.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you want to you could just upload the previous revision of bindings
<apachelogger> (i.e. revert)
<apachelogger> it is only a qyoto fix that is missing... so... :P
<ScottK> I'm old and slow enough there's time for him to fix it.
<apachelogger> awwww
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK
<apachelogger> now for more important matters
<apachelogger> I want to write a debthumbnail plugin
<apachelogger> not that anyone would need it, but I need something to advertise kubuntu
<apachelogger> and since the mobile is yet to go on a diet and since rekonq has only begun to start working and since dantti_work is breaking SuperAppDevilKitCenterInstaller...
<apachelogger> the thing is, I do not have no real motivation to do anything right now and I do not really know how to implement debthumbnailing in a non-performance dragging manner
<ScottK> apachelogger: Kubuntu is already famous for performance dragging.  You could build on that.
<dantti_work> apachelogger: what's a debthimbnail plugin?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: one that make dolphin thumbnail your deb files
<apachelogger> which has but 3 usecases
<apachelogger> skype
<apachelogger> google-chrome
<apachelogger> and something else I forgot the name of
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rekonq now works for you? must be a bug :P
<apachelogger> opera
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not what I said....
<ScottK> The fast Qt browser.
<apachelogger> today that horrible urlbar has become "usable"
<apachelogger> but now I get weird rendering flickers with that beast
<apachelogger> for now I blame it on Qt
<shadeslayer> do you have that image issue?
<apachelogger> but once the rc lands in maverick I will probably have to go report bugs again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what image issue?
 * apachelogger has a window issue - too many of them are open
<shadeslayer> the one where not all images were displayed
<sheytan> dantti_work what about showing download progress instead of the 'install' button?
<dantti_work> btw does someone knows how good KTextBrowser (QTextDocument) is handling CSS, here it missing lot's of options
<sheytan> to not open anohter window
<shadeslayer> replaced by some other icon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not right now
<apachelogger> though I installed konqueror
<apachelogger> made me about 39% less grumpy
<sheytan> dantti_work btw it would look better and clean when you display the install button only on selected items
<shadeslayer> good
<dantti_work> sheytan: well there are various things being downloaded and installed.. but I'll think on that..
<dantti_work> sheytan: if I do only on selected item what hapens if the user never clicks the item?
<sheytan> dantti_work he doesn't want to install anything
<sheytan> you may show the button on hover too
<dantti_work> I may try that but I think it will be strange buttons comming and going..
<ScottK> tar -xf oxygen-icons-4.5.1.tar.bz2 is making my laptop heat.
<sheytan> dantti_work then when selected :)
<sheytan> i don't think it might be confusing. You always first choose what you want to install
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw any ideas on how to get sbuild to spit out missing files if any?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you mail lex?
<ScottK> I'm at a point that I can click on his name in a changelog and get a mail to fill in, so my interest in having him mailed for the moment exceeds my laziness about doing it if you haven't.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
 * ScottK returns to feeling his laptop burn while it does suff to oxygen icons.
<shadeslayer> brr
<shadeslayer> ScottK: build kdepim and feel the pain
<ScottK> Tm_T: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/20100902/ is your target.
<sheytan> dantti_work will kpk still show blocked stuff and will it work better when managing big updates?
<dantti_work> dantti_work: Kpk will hide blocked updates, and it does apt-get dist-upgrade when using aptcc backend
<dantti_work> sheytan: ^^
 * dantti_work is again talking to himself :P
<sheytan> dantti_work but blocked updates are some problems with deps, right?
<sheytan> if yes, then even when they're hidden, some stuff might break
<dantti_work> blocked updates are updates that can't be updated due to a missing dep for example
<dantti_work> like konqueror 5 is out but kde 5 is not
<dantti_work> apt-get dist-upgrade says that some updates will be holded back
<sheytan> dantti_work then as i said. Some upgrades might break my system?
<dantti_work> no
<dantti_work> it will do as apt-get dist-upgrade does
<sheytan> ok ;)
<dantti_work> (ie try to update everything it can)
<dantti_work> normally blocked updates got released after some time, (like when kde5 is out)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Are you doing the website announcement of the beta?
<sheytan> dantti_work i don't like that 'select all' checkbox in updates. Esspecialy when it appear and there are no updates
<sheytan> dantti_work what about a button next to 'check for upates' like 'select all'
<sheytan> or 'update all'
<dantti_work> sheytan: that button was horrible
<sheytan> why
<dantti_work> and the checkbox is disabled when there are no updates
<dantti_work> because it doesn't tell if some updates are checked
<dantti_work> it's just much intuitive and easy with that checkbox
 * ScottK consults apachelogger's TODO while oxygen-icons crawls through the pipes.
<sheytan> dantt_work it's disabled but it's visable :P And when you use the button, all the checkboxes next to packages will appear. That way you know that everything is selected :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: kdebindgins isn't very big.  Could you take care of it one way or the other please?
<dantti_work> I can't disable or enable all updates with a single button
<dantti_work> sheytan: well I can hid that easly
<sheytan> dantt_work and with this checkbox you can? :D
<sheytan> hide please ;)
<sheytan> btw the 'edit repos' button is waaaaaay to long
<dantti_work> yes, you click on the checkbox, all selected, you click again all deselected
<sheytan> i don't know what you KDE devs have with that long buttons :D
<dantti_work> sheytan: that's Riddellfault :P 
<sheytan> long buttons everywhere :D
<sheytan> maybe this time, but what about other things? :D
<sheytan> like in system settings
<dantti_work> Riddell added that button I did't saw it yet
<sheytan> Well, its to long :D
<dantti_work> well I don't recall my buttons being wide
<dantti_work> sheytan: can you screen shot that, so that I can see what to change in his patch?
<sheytan> sure
<sheytan> dantti_work http://i.imgur.com/EzyWH.png
<sheytan> dantti_work btw please ask Nuno to create a monochrome icon for the systray
<sheytan> for updates
<dantti_work> sheytan: I've asked, but he probably forgot :P
<sheytan> dantti_work please try again later :D
<dantti_work> sheytan: wow.. it's quite big :P I'll get the patch and put it on the right of the last check box
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot9.png
<apachelogger> it looks a bit silly does it not
<apachelogger> ScottK: suppose so
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ryanakca> ScottK: I can, do we have an annourcement?
<ScottK> ryanakca: After you write it we will.  Riddell didn't leave instructions about it.  Maybe he has one ready to go.
<sheytan> Did you guys ever thought about changing the default video player for kubuntu?
<ScottK> sheytan: Several times a release cycle.
<sheytan> I think that dragon player isn't something cool :D
<ScottK> Sucks less than the alternatives at the moment.  We looked into it.
<ScottK> dantti_work: It could be AppDragon.
<dantti_work> dragonPlayer?
<dantti_work> will it burns my apps?
<ScottK> No, but you could use konqi for a mascot.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Mine are all uploaded and I started accepting stuff (kde4libs is building now).
<sheytan> getting bored sometimes really look nice :D
<sheytan> will show you guys in a minute ;D
<sheytan> What do you think about this one: http://i.imgur.com/sonYv.jpg ? :D
<ScottK> jussi: How did kubuntu-mobile work out for you?
<lex79> apachelogger: hi, I wrote "fix qt-dotnet.dll.config" in bindings just to close the bug in launchpad, I didn't forgot any patches
<lex79> ok? :)
<apachelogger> I see, doesnt make sense though
<apachelogger> when was the fix applied?
<lex79> sorry for the confusion
<lex79> in 4.5.1
<lex79> in the source
<apachelogger> lex79: upstream?
<lex79> yes
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> okidoki
<apachelogger> uploading then
<lex79> ;)
 * ScottK swoons at the mirculous appearance of lex79.  Thanks.
<lex79> Hi ScottK :)
<ScottK> Sounds like the problem was excessive pessimism from apachelogger that upstream might fix something.
<ScottK> Hello lex79
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> last I checked dropping qyoto was discussed upstream :P
<lex79> lucid still need working
<CIA-116> [kdebindings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902194753-51sj8ir8s90kkkok * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1
<lex79> how so?
<apachelogger> lex79: lack of users
<lex79> we are in 22 ninjas
<lex79> mumble mumble
<apachelogger> ah
<lex79> lol
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am wondering too
<lex79> good
<apachelogger> Quintasan is not around much
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna neither
<apachelogger> shadeslayer does other things
<apachelogger> neversfelde only recently moved
<apachelogger> Riddell and ScottK were doing beta stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<neversfelde> and has no internet connection that allows uploading big packages
<apachelogger> neversfelde: me neither ^^
<apachelogger> lex79: also there are ninjas I have not heared of ever in my life *shrug*
 * lex79 goes to lucid then and save the ship
 * apachelogger sets sail for dragon ball due to lack of motivation
<lex79> apachelogger: do you have intention to do kdegraphics in lucid?
<apachelogger> why
<apachelogger> I could
 * apachelogger forgot about it since he had to create a pbuilder first ^^
<lex79> apachelogger: you wrote in the ninja wiki that you are doing kdegraphics
<apachelogger> so I shall do it
 * apachelogger looks for his spell book
<lex79> apachelogger: if you still have to set pbuilder, I can do it directly, no problem
 * apachelogger needs a hook for getting the ninja ppa into a pbuilder
<apachelogger> lex79: nah, go do other things 
<lex79> k
<apachelogger> otherwise my cpu is idle while I watch dragon ball, we cant have that ^^
<neversfelde> gn8
<apachelogger> nini neversfelde
<lex79> night neversfelde
<apachelogger> lex79, ScottK: bindings is now living on a mountain
<CIA-116> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100902200333-f4rw2m98u9sj3fmk * (D99nocompression README) add hook to export no-compression foo
<ryanakca> Will DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS ever be anything other than 'linux' in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> ryanakca: No.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: since they are cloning macosx I am afraid it will change to bsd soon :P
<ScottK> It will in Debian.
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  The upstartification stuff is very Linux specific.
<apachelogger> ScottK: as if upstart was any reason not to push the desktop to its limits
<apachelogger> and clearly since osx is the limit to get there we need to go bsd
<ScottK> No, but Keybuk personally hunting down and killing whoever would decide he needs to redo the startup stuff is.
<shadeslayer> lex79: hey :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im doing kdepim right now :P
<lex79> shadeslayer: ciao ;)
<shadeslayer> your going? 
<lex79> nope :)
<shadeslayer> oh ciao also means hello :P
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> i thought it was only for goodbyes 
<lex79> nope, in Italy "ciao ciao" is for goodbyes
<lex79> "ciao" is for Hello :)
<shadeslayer> now i wait for 90 mins and then kdepim will fail
<ScottK> Oh that's right. I had the wrong country next to Austria.
 * lex79 just discovered that double click in dolphin is better than one click mode
<ryanakca> ScottK, apachelogger: Thanks
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> dragon ball is so silly ^^
<lex79> poor dragon ball ^.^
<ryanakca> Also, what's the dh7 equivalent to CDBS's binary-predeb target?
<apachelogger> I wonder what predeb is ^^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ryanakca: from the sound of it I would say you need an override for dh_builddeb
 * sheytan will try the beta tomorrow. Hope that restricted stuff download works in installer now :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Thanks
<ulysses> shouldn't we link the CD ISO-s instead of the DVDs?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ping
<Riddell> ah, story is up already, groovy
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-03
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4.5.1 packaging http://ツ.tv/4a | Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://ツ.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<jcgs> Hi, I think I've found a problem in kopete, more specific than that it crashes all the time
<jcgs> if you don't have kopete-gcall installed, it still allows you to create an xmpp account, but then complains about missing binaries and advises you to check your installation
<jcgs> any thoughts?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Pong
 * ryanakca reboots after upgrading to Maverick, hopefully I'll return :)
<jcgs> no thoughts?
<Kolia> jcgs: it's 3 am in western europe ;) lots of people sleeping here I guess
<jcgs> only 2am in britain
<Kolia> right, i'm in france ;)
<jcgs> but that means it's 9pm in new york and 6pm in san fransisco
<jjesse> most of the kubuntu developers are in europe ;)
<jjesse-netbook_> who had the bug/question on kopete?
<jjesse-netbook_> i can validate it
<jcgs> moi
<jcgs> jjesse-netbook: i did, should i report it on kde?
<jcgs> jjesse-netbook: or on launchpad?
<jjesse-netbook> i think launchpad as it migth be a way choqok is packaged?
<jjesse-netbook> sry meant kopete
<jcgs> will do
<txwikinger> It would be helpful if a download link would be added to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-maverick-meerkat-1010-beta-released
<txwikinger> ryanakca: ^^
<Riddell> jcgs: yes we need to fix that
<Riddell> jcgs: do file a bug on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork and let me know the number
<jcgs> 629217 sorry, it's filed under kopete atm
<ScottK> Riddell: As you probably saw in -release, I'm trying to dribble 4.5.1 into the archive in a semi-orderly manner.
<Riddell> ScottK: so I see, thanks
<ScottK> Wasn't it foresightful of me to get cjwatson to leave the queue under my control for the night ....
<Riddell> don't let the power go to your head :)
<ScottK> If only armel weren't omfg slow we could do this without retries.
 * ScottK needs apachelogger to go next door to Italy and counsel lex79 on using build-deps we actuallly have in the archive.
<lex79> what's wrong?
<ScottK> lex79: We don't have qt4-x11 rc1 in the archive yet.
 * ScottK had to reupload kdebindings.
<ScottK> (not a huge problem)
<Riddell> you can queue up qt4-x11 though
 * Riddell snoozes
<lex79> ScottK: usually we upload qt4-x11 before all packages...well not a huge problem like you said
<lex79> ;)
<ScottK> lex79: Planning on doing it after kde, since the time between when at finishes building on i386 and when it finishes on other archs any kde package will ftbfs.
<ScottK> Were is qt4-x11 to upload?
<lex79> in bzr I think
<lex79> and in ninja ppa
<ScottK> Would you please check if there's any stuff in bzr that's not in the PPA?
<lex79> yes
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jcgs> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/629217 is that ok?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629217 in kopete (Ubuntu) "incomplete separation of kopete and kopete-gcall" [Undecided,New]
 * ScottK gentle taps shadeslayer on the arm and points ^^^
<lex79> ScottK: in ninja ppa there is a new binary package libqt4-openvg, which is not present in bzr...I think it comes from the merge with debian
<ScottK> lex79: I think we better leave it for Riddell or apachelogger to sort out in the morning.  I haven't been following it.
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks for checking.
<lex79> no problem
<lex79> I copied 4.5.1 for Lucid in backport ppa, if someone want make the announcement in kubuntu.org
<claydoh> what is this veromix option in the systray's extra items section?
<claydoh> nevermind found the info
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^^
<ScottK> (4.5.1 announcement)
<ScottK> It's built enough on Maverick that announcing is fine with the usual "packages are still building" caveat.
<lex79> ScottK: kdeedu and kdeartwork are in queue or we still have to upload them?
<ScottK> lex79: In queue.
<lex79> ok
<ryanakca> Silly me, I chose to dist upgrade while only part of 4.5.1 was in Maverick
<ryanakca> lex79: Will do
<lex79> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm off to bed.  Assuming slangasek accepts kdeedu an hour from now like I asked on -release and it's built, published, etc, the way ought to be clear for you to accept the balance of KDE stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd prefer it if we held off on Qt until we got done building KDE (or at least get the builds started)
<ScottK> Good night all.
<ryanakca> KDE 4.5.1 announcement up
<ryanakca> txwikinger: A download link wasn't added directly to the announcement (rather on the instructions linked to from the announcement) to make people work a bit (read instructions) before doing something that could potentially break their system... but if it's an issue and nobody objects, I can do it in the morning
<txwikinger> ah
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure I computewhat there is to sort out ^^
<apachelogger> good morning Kubuntu btw :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it intentional that you did not set rekonq as default browser in the default apps kcm?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: does kubuntu-users have a moderation queue?
 * apachelogger doesnt really wanna subscribe to post something
<apachelogger> ulysses: pingypingypingy
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487705/
<apachelogger> doki doki time!
<apachelogger> jussi: update your cache :P
<apachelogger> and do not use silly mirrors :P
 * jussi changes the mirror........
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, was .fi mirror issue, works with main
 * jussi slaps mirrors
<apachelogger> jussi: since it was a 403 I suppose the mirror locks while syncing with archive (random guess0
<jussi> apachelogger: ahh, that would make sense. thanks!
<Mamarok> apachelogger: a queue not, we actually do react daily
<Mamarok> but I can of course moderate you :)
<Mamarok> once I have managed to disable akonadi as it is running wild here, killing doesn't help
<Mamarok> any hints how I can do that?
<Mamarok> googling is not possible, the system is thrashing like mad
<Mamarok> it takes 2 minutes from one desktop to another :(
<apachelogger> Mamarok: depends on what task is running wild
<apachelogger> killall -9 akonadifoo
<apachelogger> foo replaced by the name ^^
<Mamarok> well, I would like to stop akonadi and stop it to start itself uèp again permanently
<apachelogger> or in ksysguard send terminate or some such to all akonadis
<Mamarok> I aloready tried that, doesn't work
<Mamarok> and the system settings are such a mess I can't find anything in there anymore
<apachelogger> -9 should always work
<apachelogger> well
<Mamarok> well, it still starts again
<apachelogger> there is a search ;)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I do think you cannot stop it from starting
<apachelogger> Mamarok: you could try deleting /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Control.service
<apachelogger> if that fixes it it will however reapppear whenever akonadi-server gets updated
<Mamarok> OK, I restart my KDE, moment, that is getting out of control here
<apachelogger> Xand3r: lol, my fan club now has a channel :O
<Mamarok> apachelogger: hey :) where is it?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what?
<Mamarok> the fanclub channel :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> #we-love-harald
<apachelogger> the launchpad page says at least
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> plasma-mobile segfaults on me :(
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and why are you not in there?
<apachelogger> I am not a fan of self love :P
<apachelogger> or do you want to worship me ;)
<Mamarok> of course :)
<Mamarok> btw, didn't you ask to have a mail moderated in kubuntu-users?
<apachelogger> me kicks plasma-mobile and starts setting up kmail so he can spam again
<apachelogger> Mamarok: yeah, not now though
<apachelogger> was just a general question whether I need to register to spam ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell, ulysses, ryanakca: I think we need to streamline how we refer to versions in publications
<apachelogger> if I did not know that "10.10 == Maverick Meerkat" then I would be jolly confused over various things we write from day to day
<apachelogger> ryanakca: please list the ninjas that have contributed to 4.5.1 (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging) instead of just refering to them as ninjas 
<apachelogger> ryanakca: also please add a picture to the news
<Riddell> apachelogger: the general rule is we use codenames up to beta and numbers from beta onwards
 * apachelogger gets a headache from argument parsing
<apachelogger> Riddell: I wonder if that makes sense from a readers POV
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Well, if you use both in an announcement title, most should be able to induce... but I may be wrong
<apachelogger> maybe, maybe not
<apachelogger> it gets especially sick if you mix two series
<apachelogger> like in the august team report
<apachelogger> where one line goes on abut lucid and maverick and the other talks about 10.10
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you know, I think the release-script redesign is a fail
<apachelogger> I do not seem to see a sane approach on how to integrate option parsing
<ryanakca> Hmmm... it would be nice if people also put their real name in Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging. It reminds me of the big debate when Canonical insisted that all LP beta testers use their full name, presumably because nobody wants to report to a client "Oh, yes, 133tkid_pwnsU2 reported/fixed that bug". Although I can associate most IRC nicks and real names, it's sometimes hard to remember if a name has two 's' or just one, etc.
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> personally I would like to have a macro for that :P
<apachelogger> like @SIG@
<apachelogger> @ME@
<ulysses> apachelogger: pongypongypongy
<apachelogger> ulysses: publish report?
<ulysses> here? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports/August2010#Kubuntu Team
<apachelogger> to groups of interest :P
<apachelogger> users, devs, whoever else
<apachelogger> + microblog it
<ulysses> flood it everywhere!
<apachelogger> exactly ^^
 * apachelogger dented
<apachelogger> ulysses: as long as you are ok with publishing I will send the mails too
<apachelogger> do we want to send it to anyone but users and devs?
<Riddell> send it to the ubuntu-news team for sure
<apachelogger> okidoki
<ulysses> apachelogger: we can publish it
<ulysses> Rekonq is default again?
<apachelogger> was it not?
<ulysses> rekonq 0.5 crashed „sometimes”, I thought it was replaced with Konqueror
<apachelogger> no one did it
<ulysses> the new Ubiquity seems good
<apachelogger>             begin
<apachelogger>                 eval(vcs).new()
<apachelogger>             rescue NameError
<apachelogger> sick
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :/
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there is an uncanny difficulty in supporting arguments, on-the-fly-queries and config parsing
<Nightrose> i see
<apachelogger> though, arguments and config probably are the easiest since they can be cascaded
<apachelogger> on-the-fly-queries however can, as the name suggests, be executed at any given point at runtime, meaning they could be before config/args or after them, before other foo is initialized or after...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you think it woul be a great loss if we killed queries?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and instead only have a config file?
<Nightrose> or?
<apachelogger> config and args
 * apachelogger needs to twist his head to support the legacy create_tarball config ^^
<Nightrose> well config and args is ok with me
<apachelogger> maybe I can keep querying too
<apachelogger> I just need to find a way to make it expectable at what point in a class execution cycle it tries to do stuff
<smarter> heya
<smarter> We don't ship digikam by default anymore?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> too fat
<apachelogger> also it got horrible UX
<apachelogger> also gwenview does most of the regular things anyway
<smarter> yeah, it's not perfect, but gwenview does not seem to support USB cameras
<apachelogger> dolphin should via kamera slave I think
<smarter> there's the kamera KIO but it was horribly slow last time I tried it
<apachelogger> well
<smarter> not installed by default either too
<apachelogger> gphoto is the lib that would be needed to access some of the prop transfer protocols I think
<apachelogger> and gphoto as the g suggests is fat too :P
<apachelogger> Description: gphoto2 digital camera library
<apachelogger>  The gphoto2 library can be used by applications to access various
<apachelogger>  digital camera models, via standard protocols such as USB Mass Storage
<apachelogger>  and PTP, or vendor-specific protocols.
<smarter> kamera already depends on libgphoto2
<smarter> I guess it's just using it in a really inefficient way
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * smarter is going to take a look at the code
<apachelogger> argh
 * apachelogger kicks the release scritp
<ScottK> apachelogger: The qt4x-11 in ninjas and in bzr diverge somewhat.  Didn't know what to upload.
<Riddell> isn't debfx the one to ask about that?
<Riddell> I also have a patch from agateau to fix global menu in designer so hold off until I get that in
<Riddell> our backports PPA is full, anyone object to me removing the karmic packages?
<debfx> ScottK: are you sure? there shouldn't be a difference
<ScottK> debfx: lex79 said there was when he looked.  He might have been mistaken.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are the karmic packages all in -backports now?
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.  You said backports PPA.
<ScottK> No objection.
<Riddell> qt4 in ninjas and in bzr are the same except for the changelog, it's all good
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> KDE 4.5.1 is close enough to built (except armel, but that will take approximately forever), that there's no need to wait.
<Riddell> let me add in agateau's patch
<smarter> apachelogger: where are the files that control what shows up in the new peripheral plasmoid stored?
<apachelogger> smarter: peripheral plasmoid?
<smarter> the one that shows up when you plug a usb key/put a cdrom in the tray
<apachelogger> smarter: I take it by show up you mean actions that are available?
<apachelogger> the actual devices are discovered via solid and there via hal
<smarter> yes, I'm looking for the files that control the available actions
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions
<apachelogger> or .kde/share/apps/solid/actions/ for user's
<Guest3799> kdepim beta 3 up up and away
<Guest3799> gah
<smarter> apachelogger: thanks!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://ツ.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it usable?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: havent installed it, but was usable in beta 2, so id guess it should be now as well
<shadeslayer> doesnt hurt to try, we have ppa-purge now :P
<apachelogger> I am more concerned with my data :P
<apachelogger> when I tried with b2 akonadi_imap was running wild because I have so many folders and mails
<shadeslayer> save it first -> install new beta -> remove and restore if you dont like it :P
<shadeslayer> i guess i only have one gmail account so it didnt affect me 
<zanoi> awesome new kubuntu website
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: saving all my shit takes like forever :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: last time I went like OH DEAR DARTH VADER
<apachelogger> then I went to bed 
<zanoi> but in the feature tour it says "exprienced" instead of "experienced" in one of the headings :)
<apachelogger> and in the morning it was done ^^
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ^ typosite
<shadeslayer> or ofirk ^
<shadeslayer> ok both kdepim and kdepim-runtime in experimental :)
<smarter> apachelogger: Okay, there was a typo in the solid_camera.desktop that prevented it from working, I'll fix that as soon as I remember how bzr works and what branch to use :p
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> good luck with that
 * apachelogger got lost in the branches the other day
<smarter> we should use git :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i dont suppose bzr does  : bzr branch : like : git branch : right?
 * apachelogger had all of the stuff branched on his old laptop, and now needs to find the branches again ^^
<apachelogger> smarter: I do tend to agree
<smarter> shadeslayer: no, you need separate directories
<shadeslayer> seems i caught the lp builders at the right time
<apachelogger> see
<shadeslayer> smarter: that is so much fail :/
<apachelogger> bzr is made so that bzr can be lazy :P
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> you are supposed to have a meta directory in which you branch
<smarter> yep, git is clever
<apachelogger> and then you branch that branch within the meta dr
<apachelogger> dir
<ScottK> smarter: You don't need separate directories, bzr can do in place switched.
<smarter> oh? cool!
<apachelogger> which is not how apachelogger does it, because apachelogger does not stand that sort of pointless nesting :P
 * ScottK doesn't recall how, consult #bzr for details.
<smarter> I'll have to look into that
<smarter> apachelogger: by the way, I think we should extend the gwenview_importer solid actions so that it works for cameras too, it's rather nice to use and probably a lot less confusing for your average use than drag&dropping
<smarter> s/use/user
<Riddell> smarter: ping agateau about that maybe
<apachelogger> agateau: ^
 * agateau has a highlight on "gwenview" :)
<smarter> haha :)
<Riddell> qt4 uploading
<agateau> smarter: sounds like a good idea
<agateau> smarter: I do not have a usb camera to test, but I'd welcome patches :)
<smarter> okay, I'll do a patch, put it in our bzr branch and give you the link
<agateau> smarter: great
 * ScottK pokes at Tm_T about powerpc testing.
 * smarter is going to have lunch first, though :p
<shadeslayer> something happened with freenode right?
<shadeslayer> as in.. loads of people quit at the same time.. could be a netsplit.. cant tell
<shadeslayer> sheytan: rekonq is ins Feature freeze, and im planning to implement that feature sometime in the next release :P
<Tm_T> ScottK: setting cd up, hopefully session running soonish
<ScottK> Tm_T: Cool.
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> kdepim-runtime for 32 bit fails, but 64 bit builds
<shadeslayer> help needed :P
<mfraz74> Just upgraded from KDE 4.5 to 4.5.1 in 10.04 and for some reason kopete-gcall wasn't installed
<shadeslayer> how do you fix something like this ....
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: because it isnt supplied in lucid?
<shadeslayer> or is it?
<mfraz74> it is in the PPA
<mfraz74> as I just installed it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> everything just looks so much better in rekonq
<mfraz74> only tried rekonq once
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: which ppa? i dont see 4.5.1 packages in the backports ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haha : look at the drop down list and the "Filter" Button : http://imgur.com/ZUnFi
<mfraz74> showpkg says 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_backports_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages
 * shadeslayer opens all the ppa's at once 
<shadeslayer> :O ... i cant find it ...
<apachelogger> whu
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks alien, does i not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does your kmail also have super large fonts?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with beta 3?
<shadeslayer> or just the 4.5.1 one?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot10.png
<apachelogger> beta3
<apachelogger> though I also had that in b2
<apachelogger> not sure where it comes from though
<shadeslayer> beta3 is the ftbfs and not fully built
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+builds?build_state=building
<shadeslayer> you dont have beta3 yet :P
<mfraz74> could be part of the kde network package
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and I thought I saw green icons in the ppa
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I am getting old
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: till then advise on this : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1945327
<shadeslayer> amd64 builds fine but i386 doesnt
<apachelogger> so I do have b3? 
 * apachelogger is confused
<shadeslayer> no
<apachelogger> <- amd64 :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have kdepim-runtime beta3
<shadeslayer> but not kdepim 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that would explain why akonadi_imap is not running wild
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, pimruntime 386 fails?
<smarter> apachelogger: any difference between astyle-kubuntu and kdescripts' astyle-kde?
<apachelogger> and pim fails on both?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> PIM is building
<shadeslayer> pim-runtime fails on 386
<apachelogger> smarter: our's obeys the code style spec
<apachelogger> smarter: not much difference though
<shadeslayer> pim seems to be almost built....
<smarter> I read the spec and I can't see any difference
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that error seems very random
<smarter> (which is good :))
<apachelogger> smarter: look closer then :P
<apachelogger> in any case the major difference that makes me use astyle-kubuntu is that it is in $PATH :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill retry it after kdepim is built then ...
<apachelogger> smarter: the spec builds up on kdelibs' code style
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not say there is no cause :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell me the cause :P
<apachelogger> well, I do not know yet
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> the fuck
<apachelogger> kmail made all KDE fonts big as a monster
<apachelogger> holy cow
<apachelogger> *fix*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it would be good to testbuild?!
<shadeslayer> i did!
<shadeslayer> but for amd64
<shadeslayer> and look! it built fine for amd64
<apachelogger> lucid
<shadeslayer> oh that ftbfs
<shadeslayer> im working on that right now
<smarter> apachelogger: okay, so you added add-brackets to put brackets around one line blocks(which is part of the kdelibs spec too afaik), namespace indentation(which I really don't care about :p) and made sure lines had unix ending character, that's fine :)
<apachelogger> of course it is fine, do not question the hoff!
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> the apachelogger!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you retried the build? :P
<shadeslayer> itll start in 1 hour ....
<nonickname2> i've found some typos on maverick's german installer slides - shall i just fix them at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu or is there something else/other to do in this case?
<Riddell> hi nonickname2, thanks for checking
<Riddell> I think you can just fix them
<Riddell> you may need to be part of a translator team first though
<Riddell> hmm, no dpm around to ask
<ScottK> Riddell: We have a bit of a problem with kwin, plasma-netbook, and plasma-widget-networkmanagement.  http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/09/driver-dilemma-in-kde-workspaces-4-5/ is background material if you didn't read it.
<ScottK> Even with a fixed mesa we'll probably have for -release, the blur effect causes effects to get suspended if it is trying to blur a large area.
<ScottK> The size of the p-w-nm wifi connect pop-up (which gets blurred) is ~ 1/4 of the screen on a netbook.
<nonickname2> ok, i'll try to edit them later today - thanks
<ScottK> It takes ~forever to render and then once it's rendered, effects get suspended because it was too slow.
<ScottK> Plasma-netbook really depends on effects for window switching so it's not particularly optional.
<ScottK> Ideally we'd lock mgraesslin, notmart, and sebas/wstephenson in a room until it all worked nicely, but that's unlikely to happen before release.
<ScottK> agateau: ^^^ I'd be interested in your input too.
 * agateau reads
<ScottK> I've filed Bug #628930 to track the issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628930 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "Desktop effects not active by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628930
<agateau> ScottK: I approvs locking said people in a room
<apachelogger> itnewstoday \o/
<ScottK> Generally that's the ultimate solution to most problems.
<apachelogger> that jeremy character writes so uneducated junk that one could go sue him 
<agateau> ScottK: I would suggest asking mgraesslin about what is needed to disable blurring
<agateau> ScottK: afaik you can have desktop effects without blur if you want
<ScottK> You can, but 4.5 doesn't look so great without it.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yus, if it does not work hunt down tokoe or poke someone really hard in #kontact (or #akonadi for that matter)
<ScottK> There's a fixed mesa coming that works much better, but still can't handle the huge pw-nm window.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not even see where it gets that NIE namespace access from, my mocs do not have that
<ScottK> agateau: I was thinking maybe we could see if the pw-nm people would be willing to support a smaller/simpler connect window.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i say get rid of i386 :P
<agateau> ScottK: oh. I would like this as well
<agateau> ScottK: the current one is quite huge
<agateau> ScottK: but it's too late for maverick isn't it?
<ScottK> agateau: Depends on how fast I can find someone who knows how to write something.
<ScottK> Oh. Say ....
<Riddell> I would think turning off blur would be the easiest and most reliable way to go
<smarter> apachelogger: do we have a wiki page which explain how to work with our branches, bzr builddeb and quilt? Or will I have to try to remember everything? :p
<ScottK> Riddell: With blur off the pw-nm window renders reasonably quickly (with the new mesa).
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we disable blur in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings to it's just disabled by default in netbook?
<ScottK> This will affect pretty much all netbooks.
<ScottK> to/so
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> do you know if the fix of this bug went in KDE 4.5.1: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246689  ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 246689 in general "nepomuk search in krunner, results in (Resource)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Kolia> because i just upgraded to 4.5.1 and still experiencing the bug
<apachelogger> smarter: what would you want to read there?
<apachelogger> there is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/QuiltMagic on quilt foo
<smarter> thanks, that's pretty much what I was looking for :)
<smarter> well that and getting from the bzr branch to something where I can use quilt(so bzr bd without actually building anything)
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb help?
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb -e is what you want
<apachelogger> that will create ../build-area/nameofpackage-version
<apachelogger> which is a merge of upstream source and the branch
<apachelogger> (if the branch is a packaging-only branch AND the appropriate config was around, to indicate that it needs merging)
<smarter> yes, and --dont-purge seems to be needed too
<apachelogger> otherwise you would need something like bzr builddeb -e --merge
<smarter> yes merge = True, I remember that :)
<apachelogger> smarter: no
<apachelogger> as long as bzr builddeb has the means to get the source you do not need dont-purge
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> I would argue that dont-purge is evil unless you really need to not purge (which is like never ever the case)
<smarter> so purge means debian/rules clean?
<apachelogger> purge means that build-area/packagename-version will be removed
<apachelogger> which is essential to maintain a clean package
<apachelogger> so by default bzr builddeb will go and say ah, oh, there already is a source package in the build-area, ah it surely is crap , lets remove it
<apachelogger> then it will do a new merge
<smarter> okay, I see
<apachelogger> if you pass --dont-purge it will basically cp -rf the branch content
<apachelogger> so if you had a polluted source in the build-area it will still be polluted
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> steveire: kjot's default toolbar is quite... ehm.. filled up...
<apachelogger> oh noes, akonadi_imap_resource segfault
<steveire> apachelogger: Erm, yeah I should handle that I guess
<apachelogger> yeah ;)
<smarter> apachelogger: the wiki page mentions quilt-edit-patch but I can't seem to find it anywhere
<apachelogger> smarter: it is very legacy
<smarter> so, I should just use quilt new/add ?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> quilt-edit-patch just copied your source tree to tmp and dropped you in a bash with pwd in that dir, so that you do not accidently mess up you source
<apachelogger> which is now prevented by packaging-only branches anyway
<smarter> I remember cdbs-edit-patch doing that, yes :)
<apachelogger> well, for that beast it was essential because of its inferior way of patch handling :P
<apachelogger> steveire: while I have your attention, do you happen to know why kmail has super sized fonts in mail headers?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot11.png
<steveire> Strange. 4.5 branch?
<apachelogger> steveire: b3
<apachelogger> that is if it really is b3 because the about dialog says b1 ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<steveire> I think I have that built too. But I'm working on windows atn
<steveire> atm.
<shadeslayer> WHAT!
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> steveire: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does yours say b3?
<Riddell> anyone want to do a talk for this thing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<shadeslayer> i havent installed yet -.-
<shadeslayer> was creating pbuilder for lucid
<shadeslayer> and rekonq hacking .. getting build log support in
<apachelogger> Riddell: yet another week?
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to do qml?
<shadeslayer> hm.... someone asked me to give a talk in october/september... i cant remember who ...
 * apachelogger could do plasmoids and/or general kde and/or akonadi resources and/or dbus lovelyeness in Qt and/or kcm lovelyness and/or json lovelyness in qt...
<apachelogger> make your choice(s) ;)
<steveire> Riddell: If there's someone going to talk about Django again I can do a Grantlee talk
<apachelogger> or maybe something ruby
<steveire> I think I was supposed to do one the last time but it sort of conflicted with Akademy
<apachelogger> what do we have ... ruby scripting and/or rails love and/or rubykde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upgrading to PIM beta3
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno, I did qml at whatever the last week was
<Riddell> steveire: I don't know if anyone is doing a django talk but a grantlee talk would be great
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wordpress admin page is all amounts of broken in rekonq
<apachelogger> rekonq++
<Riddell> my wordpress admin page works fine, I think rekonq just doesn't like you
<apachelogger> well no
<apachelogger> I am now on a git snapshot
<Riddell> only problem I have with rekonq currently is posting comments on launchpad bugs
<apachelogger> because it was horribly broken before
<apachelogger> now it is at least partially usable 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: says beta 1 here as well .... :|
<shadeslayer> but i did download the 4.9.93 tarballs
 * shadeslayer runks to #akonadi
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> rekonq git is all broken with regards to wordpress
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what should I be talking about?
<apachelogger> plasmoids again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened?
<shadeslayer> bookmarks are definitely broken for now
<steveire> Riddell: Added
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 629217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629217 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Maverick) "incomplete separation of kopete and kopete-gcall" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629217
<ScottK> Riddell: They probably don't want the presentation I would give.
<shadeslayer> looking
<apachelogger> ScottK: opportunistic development done right? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Don't develop for Ubuntu, develop for the whole FOSS ecosystem.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: may I sign you up for a slot? ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have to patch it with the install google talk via knh
<ScottK> That said, you'd be a great person to give a talk on the wonderfulness of Qt as a development environment.
<apachelogger> how so?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: primarily you need to remove the errors
<apachelogger> secondarily you need to integrate it in knh
<shadeslayer> and i have HUGE fonts too
<ScottK> apachelogger: You know how to do it, you're very enthusiastic, and have a good sense of humor.  What else is needed.
<shadeslayer> this is bad : http://imgur.com/4mMTw
<apachelogger> because even if you have integrated it with knh the user will still get the error unless he obeys knh
<apachelogger> ScottK: point taken
<apachelogger> general Qt talk it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill need your help, i have no idea what to do
<apachelogger> "Unicorn sparkles with Qt/KDE development"
<apachelogger> how do we like that title?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd just do Qt for a short talk.  Adding KDE will confuse.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haha : #define KDEPIM_VERSION "4.5 beta1" << thats upstream's fault :D
<ScottK> Then you also get to say "Write once, deploy everywhere".
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, technically also ours because it obviously is there since beta1
<apachelogger> and we did not notice
<apachelogger> "Unicorn sparkles with Qt development" 
<shadeslayer> yeah.. we didnt inform them :P
<shadeslayer> how do you get pbuilder-dist to save info ....
<Tm_T> ScottK: all seems to work ok
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i cant test build for lucid... pbuilder-dist wont let me add the ppa .....
<apachelogger> pbuilder-dist?
 * apachelogger giggles
<Tm_T> huh, where did libqt4-multimedia go?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any bugs you want me to point out to the U1 devs you need fixed.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: outsourced
<apachelogger> Tm_T: they decided compability was not worth keeping the brisbane crap around it seemss :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not need fixing no more
 * apachelogger officially stepped down from development
<ScottK> OK.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmmm, we're going to package it still or?
<apachelogger> well, it is
<apachelogger> qtmultimediakit or some such
<Tm_T> I see
<apachelogger> though IIRC it is also api-wise not compatible with the old thing
<apachelogger> not naming wise anyway
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, k3b seems to be depending on it
<apachelogger> whut? :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter
<apachelogger> look at my fancy new page
<Tm_T> apachelogger: atleast that's what prevents me from building it currently
<apachelogger> I removed like 90% of the content \o/
<shadeslayer> !info pbuilder-dist 
<ubottu> Package pbuilder-dist does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> anyways...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you create tarballs for 2 releases then?
<apachelogger> I am sure I described my pattern somewhere
<shadeslayer> ( pbuilder tarballs )
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you planning on covering the release meeting?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> see pbuilder
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I fail to find this new qt multimedia package (;)
<apachelogger> you are not listening
<apachelogger> multimediakit
<apachelogger> libqtmultimediakit1 - Qt Mobility MultimediaKit module
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi! you free tonight? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am free every night, Nightrose is so far away
<shadeslayer> need some help with the rekonq ...
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<apachelogger> I am surely going to party tonight in her absense
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes, and I search "qt multimedia" and it doesn't return that, actually it isn't in any sources I'm using...
<apachelogger> what is wrong with the rekonq is it still kurl comparing the cores out of the cpu?
<ScottK> Tm_T: We're releasing the beta live image on powerpc now thanks to your testing.
<Tm_T> ScottK: glad to be help
<apachelogger> Tm_T: it is coming from the qtmobility source on maverick
<apachelogger> where it resides in universe
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> question
<apachelogger> did my mail to kubuntu-devel actually get through?
 * apachelogger has delivery failures in his inbox sitting
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmmm, that isn't in lucid backports? hrr I wonder what I should do with k3b (:)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: tell upstream to use flipping phonon :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I suppose no one bothered to backport qtmobility
<apachelogger> also as I said
<apachelogger> it would not build anyway
<apachelogger> because all sorts of names are fiddled around
<Tm_T> apachelogger: that would be fixable though (:
<apachelogger> I doubt the effort justifies it :P
<Tm_T> me too
<apachelogger> also I would not bet on it being all that fixable
<Riddell> ScottK: the release meeting that got cancelled?  then replaced with another meeting but now seems to be a release meeting again?
<apachelogger> god knows what the did to their interfaces
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  That one.  I can cover it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: haha :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so if i create a base tarball of lucid named base_lucid and then invoke pbuilder on a lucid .dsc, pbuilder will automatically switch to lucid pbuilder?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where did you get that idea from?
<shadeslayer> im asking :P
<apachelogger> though it would certainly be fancy
<apachelogger> easily scriptable too I suppose
<shadeslayer> would be a nice feature :D
<shadeslayer> but anyways.. how do i tell it to use lucid then?
<shadeslayer> --distribution lucid : during the build command? 
<apachelogger> that depends on how you try to use multiple tars
<apachelogger> --distribution lucid will only switch the target distro, that will still overwrite your base.tgz
<apachelogger> so you would at least need to specify distribution AND another tar name
<apachelogger> did my mail to kubuntu-devel get through?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> I wonder why
 * shadeslayer activates priority inbox in gmail..
<apachelogger> what is that?
<apachelogger> do I get my amazon ads faster that way?
<shadeslayer> no .. :P
<shadeslayer> all your important mail comes on top
<shadeslayer> and then all the not so important stuff goes to the bottomg
<shadeslayer> im not that impressed tho.. : http://imgur.com/nuXIk
<apachelogger> and how does it know what is important?
<apachelogger> do amazon coupons go to priority?
<shadeslayer> you tell it whats important.. and it guesses the rest
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why does it think a bug report is unimportant?
<apachelogger> silly craps
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where? :D
<apachelogger> kmail shall be supreme
<apachelogger> once nepomuk does useful
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it shows all the bug mail as important
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 5th mail in everything else
<shadeslayer> mmm
<apachelogger> did my mail get through yet?
<shadeslayer> because thats not labeled under kubuntu-bugs label
<apachelogger> that does not make no sense but oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are we friends on opendesktop already?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/sJBpD
<shadeslayer> anyways its quite the fail like buzz
<apachelogger> look into my buzz
 * apachelogger has quite the lewis black feelings recently
<apachelogger> http://kde-look.org/poll/index.php?poll=256
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> kubuntu still holds supremacy
<apachelogger> muahhahaaha
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mail got through
<apachelogger> yaya
<apachelogger> I can spam again
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ^ mail should be in moderation queue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: note the first 2 comments
<shadeslayer> Where is Slackwhere -> Its where Sidux is ... hahhaa :D
 * apachelogger always has a good laugh over sidux
<apachelogger> :P
<ScottK> Why is this?
 * apachelogger is more of a suse fanboi anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: bogus concept, like chakra
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same here...
<shadeslayer> suse is amazing in terms of KDE .....
 * shadeslayer keeps hitting "Check Mail" in kmail with no effect
<apachelogger> ask wstephenson I used to rave about the beauty of suse when people where all hyping kubuntu
<apachelogger> oh, wrong channel...
<apachelogger> what I find odd about that poll is that *bsd only got 1%
 * apachelogger is not sure what to think of that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kmail aint downloading my mail...
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kmail claims to be beta1 not 3 as the package claims
<apachelogger> bulldog98: we already noticed that, upstreams fault
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does here, indication of it doing something seems a bit unreliable though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: time to report a bug I suppose... ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: did you informed upstream?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is the packag0r
<ScottK> Riddell: From #ubuntu-x earlier today - "<Sarvatt> KDE 4.6 is going to be even worse no doubt since it's going opengl 3 that no free drivers implement and backwards compatability isn't planned until 4.7? wow"
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you have a chat with mgraesslin perhaps and find out what the story is for 4.6?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yes, notified upstream about it
<ScottK> Having a natty release that only works with proprietary drivers would not be good.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: plain simple: that's bullshit
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so I hope they fixed it :P
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Ah.  You're here.  You weren't earlier when I looked.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Glad to hear it.
<mgraesslin> we won't remove the backward compatability
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: they did
<bulldog98> shadeslayer++
<mgraesslin> and OpenGL 3 is planned for 4.7 not 4.6
<ScottK> mgraesslin: For 4.5 + common netbook hardware, we are not in good shape at the moment.
<ScottK> Do you have anything planned for 4.5.2 that might help?
<mgraesslin> I plan to update the blacklist
<ScottK> It looks like a mesa git snapshot + no blur is not too bad.
<ScottK> This is on Intel 945gme.
<mgraesslin> we have one performance issue with blur we cannot fix before 4.6 but that should not affect Netbooks if blur is not enabled
<mgraesslin> what you can do is force indirect rendering
<mgraesslin> but then you have to ensure that blur is disabled
<apachelogger> rekonq crash
<apachelogger> in the name of python
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> It seems to work OK with direct as long as blur is off.
<ScottK> (and I have the mesa snapshot) 
<ScottK> The current mesa release with 4.5 is not fun at all.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: remember that weird facebook crashness? I now get it with ubuntu
<mgraesslin> so just add the driver on the blacklist - just requires a kconf update script or can be done with your default kwinrc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh? which weird fb crashes? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where I could not get to facebook because rekonq was goind down when I started typing
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I see where to add it.
<shadeslayer> ohh
<ScottK> mgraesslin: How do I get the formulation to describe the video card in the blacklist?
<mgraesslin> ScottK: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/07/blacklisting-drivers-for-some-kwin-effects/
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no idea what crashes it, adjam is on #rekonq right noq
<shadeslayer> *now
<shadeslayer> well.. he just pinged out :P
<apachelogger> I reported that anyway
<apachelogger> the thing is, it is 100% random
 * apachelogger is waiting for the Qt update and if that does not fix it start whining again
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what could we be hacking up at appdevweek?
<apachelogger> a spaceship with integrated browser to post video previews to identica that were uploaded to some ftp server?
<apachelogger> with spinning troll face of course
<Riddell> agateau: - Show desktop menu when no window is selected   what desktop menu is that?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you forgot the unicorn making everything working
<agateau> Riddell: plasma desktop (the one you get when you right click the desktop)
<Riddell> clever
<apachelogger> next backend controller-type class I write will be UnicornOperator
<Riddell> agateau: works with plasma netbook too?
<agateau> Riddell: it should
<Riddell> Riddell_: ping
<Riddell> agateau: new icon looks good
<Riddell> who did that?
<agateau> Riddell: that would be me
<agateau> I like drawing
<Riddell> a man of many talents
<agateau> thanks :)
<Riddell> now if only amarok would follow the new icon style we'd have a consistent panel, /me looks at Nightrose 
<Riddell> well, printer applet too, /me looks at self
<apachelogger> so
 * apachelogger goes trying kdevelop4
<apparle> guys is there going to be backport update for rekonq kubuntu 10.04 flash crashing issue?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill put it in beta backports?
<shadeslayer> or lucid-backports?
<shadeslayer> cant go in lucid backports
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger did not notice that kdevelop was doing something
<apparle> shadeslayer: no use of beta-backports (at least for me) else I would have have enabled the daily rekonq ppa
<apachelogger> that progressbar in the lower right is not exactly ... suitable
<apachelogger> not if one hand had anything open at least
<shadeslayer> apparle: cant go into lucid-backports since it deps on kde 4.5
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apparle> shadeslayer: and what about beta-backports... they are also 4.5 right?
<shadeslayer> apparle: yes, beta backports has 4.5.1
<apparle> so isn't there anyway to use rekonq with latest flash on kde 4.4 :(
<apachelogger> milian: I just broke my kdevelop :(
<shadeslayer> not really...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdevelop is already broken
<shadeslayer> something to do with kdelibs
 * apachelogger waits for milian to give shadeslayer a beating :P
<apparle> shadeslayer: I don't find it broken... works fine for me
<shadeslayer> apparle: your on lucid right?
<apparle> yes
 * apachelogger xkills and tries to import kopete
<shadeslayer> thats precisely why
<apachelogger> also wasnt there some kdevelop release :P
<apachelogger> there is so much stuff that needs packaging
 * apachelogger mehs
<apparle> ahh... you all are on 10.10
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<smarter> agateau: ping
<agateau> smarter: pong
<apparle> I thought this time, wait till the final release, and see how much it impresses me :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> either kdevelop is real slow at initial import or something is broken
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> just real slow
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> REAL
<smarter> agateau: I was wondering if we could add a (command line) option to recursively list the content of all folders in gwenview_importer, because when you import photos from your camera, the folder hierarchy(which is something like camera:/$cameraname/store_00010010/DCIM/CASIO101/) is completely irrelevant and just add confusion
<apachelogger> now it started parsing :S
<apachelogger> and that is also REAL slow
<apparle> shadeslayer: so anyway to port the flash update back..? can't you do it in unsupported updates or prereleased etc.
<smarter> agateau: digikam does that when you import photos with it
<shadeslayer> apparle: not without moving the whole of KDE 4.5.1 into those
<agateau> smarter: right now gwenview_importer tries to be smart but not too much
<shadeslayer> +repos
<agateau> smarter: it automatically opens folders as long as they are alone
<apparle> shadeslayer: why so.. just fix the flash issue in rekonq. I think it is because GTK not being initialized. Isn't it?
<agateau> smarter: if your camera store things in /dcim/model/ and there is nothing else in / and nothing else in /dcim, it will open /dcim/model automatically
<smarter> ah, nice, but the camera:/ KIO contains some irrelevant files at the root (about.txt, summary.txt)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i give up trying to make a pbuilder for lucid, im uploading to my ppa to testbuild ....
<agateau> smarter: I am a bit reluctant to do a recursive scan because people can get the importer opened when they plug their 1TB usb hard drive
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you not read the page I linked to :P
<agateau> smarter: ah, maybe we can add an exceptions for well known folders or files
<shadeslayer> i did
<agateau> smarter: actually any .txt should be irrelevant
<smarter> and any directory which doesn't (recursively) contains any picture
<smarter> I see a DCIM/MISC on my camera for example
<apparle> hey guys... GART size means the video memory size. Isn't it? Or is it any different.
<smarter> actually, MISC is at the same level than DCIM, not inside
<agateau> smarter: another idea would be to remember the last import folder for each device
<smarter> agateau: that might work :)
<shadeslayer> apparle: gah... lucid has 0.4 no?
<shadeslayer> not even 0.5 ....
<apparle> shadeslayer: yes.. ?
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<shadeslayer> doesnt the flash issue just affect 0.5?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, you should have created that knh stuff for kopete way back
<apparle> shadeslayer: but there was a proposed patch, a month ago I suppose
<shadeslayer> apparle: for 0.5
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: EXAMS dude!!!
<shadeslayer> im free for 3 days now
<smarter> agateau: but people would still be left with stuff like 101CANON 102HPAIO 103CANON when they first plug in their camera
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, you should have created that knh stuff for kopete way back
<shadeslayer> so a) mentor me, b) ask me for patch :P
<apparle> shadeslayer: no, it is actually GTK not being initialized by Qtwebkit, so it is not version specific
<apachelogger> QMessageBox error(QMessageBox::Critical, "Jabber Protocol", i18n("Cannot start process %1. Check your installation of Kopete", QString(callExe)));
<agateau> smarter: indeed
<apachelogger> like seriously
<apachelogger> that message is as useless as it gets
<agateau> smarter: but both approach can be combined
<shadeslayer> ok one thing at a time
<apparle> how can I check how much is my video memory.?
<shadeslayer> apparle: ill look into it, 0.5 actually had the gtk init calls patched out in our package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill look into the kopete thingy today .. gimme a few hours :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nvm
<apparle> shadeslayer: you mean the 0.4? I think you fixed it in the dailyppa.
<apachelogger> kdevelop is really heavy on the painting while building :S
<smarter> agateau: discarding empty folders and remembering last folders? That doesn't help with multiple folders containing images when the memory card was used in several devices
<shadeslayer> apparle: i mean 0.5 in maverick
<smarter> or do you mean recursively listing folders which contain images?
<apparle> shadeslayer: oh, try it if you get time, else mail/link me the patch, i'll compile it for myself...
<agateau> smarter: several devices sharing a card is a bit of a corner case I think
<ryanakca> Hmm. Anybody else experienced issues with pulse / sound after upgrading from Lucid?
<shadeslayer> apparle: hold on one sec
<apparle> shadeslayer: although many of my friends are facing that issue, so a update would be cool :D
<shadeslayer> apparle: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/0.5.0-1ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apparle: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51597939/rekonq_0.4.95-0ubuntu3_0.5.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz << the diff which has the patch
<smarter> agateau: maybe, so we can assume they're smart enough to open the right folder? :p
<agateau> smarter: yes, I always expect my users to be smart, much easier this way :)
<agateau> sometimes I am disappointed, unfortunately
<smarter> agateau: well if we implement the two other ideas we'll already have made things much more userfriendly :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487900/
<agateau> smarter: indeed
<apachelogger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<apachelogger>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libgrantlee-dev which is a virtual package.
<apachelogger> you are missing grantlee
<apachelogger> tada \o/
<shadeslayer> which means only one thing
 * apachelogger is eager to hear what that thing is
<shadeslayer> i need to backport grantlee as well
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> tada \o/
 * apachelogger was expecting a unicorn :(
 * shadeslayer takes out unicorn out of har
<shadeslayer> *hat
<smarter> agateau: I'll look into it and let you know if I get something that works, do you know how to build gwenview without building the whole of kdegraphics?
<agateau> smarter: great!
<agateau> smarter: basically, checkout kdegraphics, run cmake for kdegraphics, then cd gwenview, and run make from there
<smarter> okay :)
<agateau> smarter: but kdegraphics is quite fast to build anyway
<CIA-116> [kopete] sitter * 1171388 * trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/jabber/googletalk/googletalk.cpp sentences end with periods most of the time...
 * bulldog98 has an unicorn in his clock ^^
 * apachelogger read that other word with c and was shocked
<apachelogger> :
<agateau> smarter: feel free to ask if you have trouble finding your way inside gwenview code
<apachelogger> S
<apparle> is there any specific channel to discuss video issues in ubuntu
<smarter> agateau: I will :p
<apachelogger> apparle: ubuntu-x
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wth.. we do have libgrantlee-dev ... why does it fail then?
<apparle> shadeslayer: the patch contains only gtk fix or many other things as well because it is big. really big
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because your pbuilderrc is bogus?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: some other stuff as well, but if you look closely you can see the gtk patch, also the patch is in the rekonq ML somewhere
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cant be.. :P
<lex79> debfx: you added libqt4-openvg binary in ninja which is not present in bzr
<apachelogger> I bet the kopete patch you are supposed to do that it is bogus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487915/
<apparle> shadeslayer: okay, thanks, when I isolate the patch, I'll mail it to you, can you put it in the kubuntu repos?
<apparle> shadeslayer: or is there any procedure I should follow?
<debfx> lex79: yes, but I removed it in ~ppa2
<shadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> wth
<lex79> debfx: ok I downloaded the ppa1 then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where did you specify the ppa?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its in the sources.list ...
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> i logged in and added the backports ppa into sources
<apachelogger> this is sparta
<apachelogger> backports you say, eh?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apparle: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-June/001495.html
<apachelogger> I wonder what for
<apparle> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> apparle: kde 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> whoops
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<JontheEchidna> This is something to watch: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/gtk-oxygen-engine?content=129715
<apparle> shadeslayer: :( anyways.. will see later bye
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does your sources.list look like?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<shadeslayer> #deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<shadeslayer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main 
<apachelogger> it strikes me as odd
<apachelogger> apt-cache policy libgrantlee-dev
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingly
<shadeslayer> W: Unable to locate package libgrantlee-dev
<JontheEchidna> pongly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we haz gtalk stuffs in knh?
<apachelogger> pretty plz
<JontheEchidna> sure, which package?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<Riddell> kopete
<shadeslayer> kdenetwork id guess
<Riddell> it should also be added to kubuntu-restricted-addons
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kopete-gcall
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> thank you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe the indian mirror does not contain universe of lucid? *shrug*
 * shadeslayer is horrified at that thought
<JontheEchidna> btw, it might be nice to for 11.04 make it so that you don't get all the extra k3b crap suggested when installing flash
 * JontheEchidna puts it on the todo list
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO we should put that stuff into desktop files anyway
<apachelogger> then have categories like systemsettings
<apachelogger> and apps can either request a particular app or a whole category
<JontheEchidna> sounds good. I think I know how I'd code it, too
<apachelogger> (if app is requested knh can of course still hint the user to install all the other foo of that category or all categories for that matter)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: brilliant!
<JontheEchidna> I'd use a KConfigGroup to load the .desktop file
<apachelogger> kservice might be faster, not?
<apachelogger> kservice custom query that is
<apachelogger> since they are in the sycoca anyway (if installed in an appropriate dir)
<JontheEchidna> dunno, haven't looked
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude same thing with main mirror
<apachelogger> ahhahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grantlee is only in backports :P
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> I knew there was something fishy about this
<shadeslayer> damn damn damn
<apachelogger> but oh well
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> it wasnt your config I suppose
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * apachelogger does that darn kopete patch
<apachelogger> now that kdevelop is done parsing and importing and building ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so should i put grantlee in experimental ppa as well?
<shadeslayer> or leave as such
<shadeslayer> and make ppa depend on backports
<shadeslayer> ( it probably depends on it )
<apachelogger> kubuntu_04_googletalk_no_errormsg_and_knh_support.patch
<apachelogger> that name is awesome \o/
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no depends
<shadeslayer> eh?
<apachelogger> copy grantlee to ppa
<shadeslayer> as in its only a build depends?
<shadeslayer> ok
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100903174104-vseld2riezskrgsk * src/daemon/installevent/ (installevent.cpp installgui.cpp) Style fixes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: erm.. copy grantlee from main archives to ppa? 
<shadeslayer> how does one do that
<apachelogger> ask Riddell if he can do that and if not just dget and upload with ~ppa1 version suffix
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100903174644-9yyddrace8qkyavm * src/daemon/installevent/ (installevent.cpp installevent.h installgui.cpp) Add support for kopete-gcall, as it depends on nonfree components
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload kmess from my ppa? https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<JontheEchidna> lex79: in a bit, yeah
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<lex79> JontheEchidna: no hurry
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to upload that right away, regarding translations and such?
<JontheEchidna> I
<JontheEchidna> I'll do it today, definitely
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thank you very much :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw if your notification patch is done, we can kill a few bugs with that ...
<apachelogger> a few?
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger only needs to do QA
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> mm.. im sure there were some bugs related to this
<apachelogger> splendid
<shadeslayer> bug 629217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629217 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Maverick) "incomplete separation of kopete and kopete-gcall" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629217
<apachelogger> I am awesum
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot13.png
<shadeslayer> nice
<JontheEchidna> it works~
<JontheEchidna> *!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pastebin the patch :P
<apachelogger> nah :P
 * shadeslayer ssh's into apachelogger's pc and steals patch
 * apachelogger forgot to patch something away
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100903180137-rxrlaid17syvqbov * debian/changelog * Code style fixes * Add support for kopete-gcall to InstallEvent, since kopete-gcall depends on nonfree libs
<apachelogger> perfect
<JontheEchidna> running final QA pbuild now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, which few bugs do I close?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just posted it above
<apachelogger> you said a few :P
<shadeslayer> and one more one sec
<apachelogger> that one I even triaged myself :P
<shadeslayer> bug 509772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509772 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Build Kopete with Google Talk voice call support" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509772
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's this about copying grantlee?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please copy grantlee into experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> need it for kdepim
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from maverick to lucid?
<lex79> apachelogger: they dropped German translation in the new version of kdevplatform :/
<apachelogger> I know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah, theres no version specified in control file, lucid one should work imo
<lex79> apachelogger: so?
<apachelogger> it did not match their completion requirement
<shadeslayer> so lucid backports -> experimental ppa
<apachelogger> silly germans do not care about dev stuff
<apachelogger> I shall make de_AT :P
<lex79> :)
<lex79> apachelogger: shoul I upload without the translations?
<lex79> *translation
<ScottK> You couldn't properly cover Germany in less than four or five language codes anyway.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: contribute in de and it will become better :P
<apachelogger> lex79: of course
<apachelogger> I tried
 * apachelogger is not made for translations
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a lot of bugs those were :P
<ScottK> apachelogger is confusing enough just in one language.
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: close bug 1 as well with it :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<CIA-116> [kdenetwork] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100903180941-e4s1h1zigiqov2dy * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> * Add kubuntu_04_googletalk_no_errormsg_and_knh_support.patch to: + Not throw
<CIA-116> silly error messages when googletalk-gcall binary is not installed + Send dbus
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> I hit the wrong keys
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/changelog
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well if it's in lucid why does it need copied to the PPA?
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_04_googletalk_no_errormsg_and_knh_support.patch
<apachelogger> quick patch review please
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger wont let me change the ppa build deps :D
<apachelogger> inter-archive dependencies are full of socks
 * apachelogger reported this as bug and has yet to see a fix
<apachelogger> and FTR... the opensuse build service does seem to have grown a fix for that already...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<bulldog98> !karma apachelogger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma apachelogger
<shadeslayer> we should switch to OBS
<apachelogger> now may I please get some patch review?
<bulldog98> ~karma apachelogger
<shadeslayer> building ubuntu on suse .... not bad... :D
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no kubotu
 * shadeslayer cries and goes to apachelogger
<yofel> bulldog98: jussi stole the bot
<apachelogger> jussi: you made a minion cry, how dare you!!!!
<shadeslayer> yofel: more like killed him
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't understand
<yofel> :P
 * shadeslayer starts crying even more
<Riddell> what ppa build deps?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ explain ....
 * bulldog98 is realy upset because he can‘t get a better karma
<shadeslayer> s/him/her
<apachelogger> Riddell: with PPAs you can configure that PPA foo depends on PPA bar in which case PPA foo will try to resolve build-deps also using packages from PPA bar
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger wont let me change the deps of the experimental ppa to include lucid backports
<apachelogger> ...it does however not copy or link or do anything to make the packages present in its own package list so that the user could install it, which essentially causes usage headache
<Riddell> oh, it's in lucid-backports, that's the missing element
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/373197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373197 in Soyuz "Virtual PPA" [Low,Triaged]
<apachelogger> that is the bug report about that foo btw
<apachelogger> ... I still need a review on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_04_googletalk_no_errormsg_and_knh_support.patch :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haha Reported by Project Neon on 2009-05-07 <<
<Riddell> shadeslayer: copied
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :D
<lex79> Riddell: did you see my sync requests?
<Riddell> lex79: nope, what do you have?
<shadeslayer> afaik soprano right?
<lex79> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<lex79> the first four
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<CIA-116> [kdenetwork] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100903182317-6eabdadjsizb433m * debian/patches/kubuntu_04_googletalk_no_errormsg_and_knh_support.patch remove pointless comment
<CIA-116> [kdenetwork] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100903182503-tmqb5hiq2ab44i1n * debian/changelog Fix LP: #629217
<apachelogger> fix deployed
<ScottK> Who can tell me what's wrong with this picture: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/bad_rekonq.png
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> no idea :(
<JontheEchidna> no favicons?
<shadeslayer> favicons are fixed :P
<ScottK> Nope
<shadeslayer> ( in git btw )
<lex79> a button minimize is missing
<ScottK> This is on plasma-netbook.  That top strip in the rekonq window shouldn't be there.
<shadeslayer> lex79: that would be kwin
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: doesnt kwin handle that?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not if the app doesn't play nice.
<shadeslayer> :P
<JontheEchidna> rekonq was made with about 0 of the reusable K classes for mainwindow-ish things
<JontheEchidna> ...and its config dialog is quite custom too
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Needs to be fixed.  
<lex79> ScottK: qt4-x11 is in binary New
<ScottK> lex79: I saw.  I may get to it later today.  Not sure.
<lex79> k
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how does one fix that? i have no idea
<shadeslayer> im already grappling with the build log issue
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No idea, but ~every other KDE app works fine.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you post a screenshot of a app that works?
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what its supposed to look like
<ScottK> shadeslayer: lskat with appmenu: http://skitterman.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/appmenu1.jpeg
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> i dont think that appmenu will be easy to integrate
<shadeslayer> apart from that i think the windeco  can be fixed
<ScottK> That's the main thing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: write a mail to rekonq@kde.org id say
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're the packager.  Please take care of it.
<shadeslayer> alright :)
 * ScottK would solve it by going back to konqueror.
<apachelogger> konqueror!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, what do you expect, rekonq does not even obey the implicit KDE HIG... why would it use KDE classes that make it obey the HIG to a ceratain degree...
<apachelogger> stupid rekonq
 * apachelogger mumbles and grumps away
<JontheEchidna> even so, they could have use a KMainWindow. It's pretty customizable
<JontheEchidna> or at least a standard config dialog
<JontheEchidna> or at least a standard toolbar (Ok, they're doing that now)
<JontheEchidna> a bunch of bugs due to rolling their own when shared code could have been used
<apachelogger> I gather the main author does not like reading documentation, he is also using a wrong function for saveas :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> std::list sucks compared to QList. No .at() function, no [ ] operator
<JontheEchidna> prepend and append are push_front and push_back
<JontheEchidna> just a bunch of not-as-nice-as-Qt-ness
<apachelogger> well
<JontheEchidna> plus Qt containers are just as efficient (more in some cases) than std ones
<apachelogger> std::list is a sequence container
<lex79> apachelogger: did you upload qtwebkit from ninja? 
<apachelogger> if you need to use an at on a sequence container you chose the wrong class
<apachelogger> IMHO
<JontheEchidna> at(int)
<apachelogger> lex79: I dunno, I left the Qt foo for ScottK
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could have used std::vector
<ScottK> Riddell was uploading Qt.
<Riddell> I didn't look at qtwebkit
<Riddell> can do so now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: vectors are also sequence containers :P
<lex79> thanks
<apachelogger> you should not at(anything) on sequence containers
<lex79> Riddell: from ninja
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why do you want to access an element while not itering?
<JontheEchidna> I don't, I use at(i) while itering
<JontheEchidna> well, I wanted to
<apachelogger> well no, but why use at at all :P
<JontheEchidna> but I used list<double>::const_iterator in theend
<apachelogger> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> I'll rethink my class usage, but it's not a big deal in this case.
<JontheEchidna> but, anyways, g2g catch my ride home
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: judging from that recent blog post about qlist performance one probably should not use a qlist anyway, but a vecotr :)
<JontheEchidna> will try to find it later, bbl
<Quintasan> http://ツ.tv/4c who was bored so much? :D
<ScottK> Riddell: sarvatt did up a proposed kwin blacklist in the format needed by kwinrc (as mgraesslin suggested).  Would it be better to put this in KDS or patch kdebase-workspace directly?  http://sarvatt.com/downloads/kdeblacklist.txt
<mgraesslin> ScottK: that one is wrong
<Riddell> ScottK: better to patch k-d-s, that's easier to do a SRU if needed, and I doubt many people use kwin without k-d-s
<mgraesslin> you only have one Intel and you do not need to blacklist each driver
<mgraesslin> and just upstream it and it will be in 4.5.2 :-)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Could you join #ubuntu-x so we can discuss what should be blacklisted.  I know little about this part of the stack and so me passing messages back and forth probably isn't the best way to do it.
<mgraesslin> joined, but I seriously need a shower :-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is wrong with the todo?
<Quintasan> nothing
<Quintasan> just nice url :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hah... seems kdepim builds now :P
<apachelogger> there is a build in the box
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what about kdepim-runtime on mav?
<shadeslayer> everything built
<shadeslayer> no failiures
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.
<apachelogger> magick
<shadeslayer> MagiK :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: arts (for kdepim-enterprise) is building
 * apachelogger falls over
<ScottK> Nooooooooooooo!
<ScottK> ryanakca: That'll take a special version of kdelibs too then.
<Riddell> mm, we don't want arts
<ScottK> Maybe we can do without the beeps.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Yes, and of dirmng, kdebase, etc.
 * apachelogger needs valium
<Riddell> package should be built with --no-arts or whatever the flag is
 * ryanakca grumbles and scraps his package
 * apachelogger just had a nervous break down
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Builds character :)
<apachelogger> I blame it all on shadeslayer
<ScottK> apachelogger: How is that different than any other Friday?
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is not the point
<lex79> apachelogger: can you upload this stuff? https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<lex79> thanks :-*
<apachelogger> I am on valium now
<apachelogger> I should have gone out partying -.-
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger vicodin
<lex79> like Doctor House
<apachelogger> lex79: you want both uploaded?
<lex79> both
<apachelogger> are you not moto or motu?
<lex79> not motu yet :D
<apachelogger> apply for moto then, it is easier to get ... even neversfelde became moto :P
<lex79> too lazy, I'll do
<shadeslayer> i still dont know the full form of moto
<apachelogger> lex79: dude! it is not even the built...
<apachelogger> lex79: pman does not require FFe?
<lex79> apachelogger: doesn't matter it builds fine here, trust me :)
<apachelogger> I am only trusting motos :P
<apachelogger> you silly kubuntu devs always pull off some crazy stuff
<lex79> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<lex79> it's a bugfix relese
<ryanakca> While I'm working on it, any reason why we aren't using KDEPIM Enterprise 4.5?
<lex79> well, it seems, from the changelog
<ryanakca> Incomplete?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: becase we are not using kdepim 4.5
<apachelogger> +u
<apachelogger> u are my sunshine *shing*
<apachelogger> -h
<apachelogger> that valium does not have good influence on me
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> anyone knows my gpg key id?
<apachelogger> I keep forgetting it
<Riddell> lex79: syncs done but not soprano, needs fake sync
<Riddell> qtwebkit uploaded
<lex79> ok Riddell
<apachelogger> lex79: does funnytasks need a FFe?
<lex79> nah
 * apachelogger is become kde on windows dev \\o/
<apachelogger> lex79: windows has no dput, cannot upload :(
<lex79> lol
<Riddell> lex79: also ['[Nothing to update (Modified)] phonon_4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (vs 4:4.6.0really4.4.2-1)\n']
<lex79> oh, ok :)
<lex79> apachelogger: thanks :-*
 * apachelogger falls over
<apachelogger> no blings while I am watching the movies
<apachelogger> sounds is too loud
<apachelogger> knotify4 might damage my hearing
<apachelogger> stupid knotify4
<lex79> apachelogger: thanks, I will not bling you again then
<lex79> :D
<apachelogger> ARHGHH
 * apachelogger needs more valium
<lex79> Riddell: bug 629758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629758 in plasma-widget-cwp (Ubuntu) "Please sync plasma-widget-cwp 1.2.1with Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629758
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.5.1 seems to be working well here on my netbook (modulo the compositing issues we've been discussing in the channel)
<seele> is there a kde dev package?
<seele> or sources package
<ScottK> seele: There are many.
<seele> ScottK: is there a tutorial somewhere?
<ScottK> seele: What are you trying to do?
<seele> ScottK: be able to compile kde stuff living in launchpad and gitorious
<ScottK> The usual way to get a tutorial is ask apachelogger and he's verbose enough that by the time he runs out of steam, you have a tutorial.
<ScottK> I don't know of one that's focused on KDE stuff on Ubuntu though.
<ScottK> lex79: Still around?
<ScottK> We seem to be low on people to help out at the moment (I'm just about to leave for a while)
<seele> oh well, i can come back after the weekend and see if someone can help
<seele> it's really becoming a problem that i have to get packages made in order to test software, i should be able to compile it myself
<ScottK> Most of the likely candidates to help are in Europe and it's getting a little late there.
<apparle> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> seele: sup, what do you want to compile?
<apparle> hey guys, I am not used to cmake. I have downloaded rekonq source from repos and applied a patch. How to compile it?
<Quintasan> apparle: mkdir build && cd build && cmake ..
<Quintasan> then
<Quintasan> make
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> and sudo make install
<Quintasan> or sudo checkinstall
<Quintasan> depends on what you want to do
<Quintasan> checkinstall generates a deb package from files you compiled
<apparle> seele: I think you might be looking for the package kde-devel
<Quintasan> apparle: remember the dots on the cmake ..
<apparle> Quintasan: ahh, so its plain old way, I thought it was different. thanks
<Quintasan> apparle: well, it will pull TONS of dev things, I'm not sure seele needs everything there
<Quintasan> but it won't hurt if you are not short on space
<apparle> Quintasan: I was trying to learn the basics of kde development, and everytime looking for package is irritating, install that once for all :)
<Groo> hi/2 all
<Groo> apachelogger: ping
<Groo> any devs alive?
<apparle> Quintasan: shoulld I do checkinstall or sudo checkinstall?
<Groo> some missing packages in kubuntu lucid 4.5.1 release
<Groo> hey Quintasan :)
<Groo> kde-utils is missing, and qt4 is broken, is missing libqt4-multimedia (used for k3b for ex)
<apparle> Quintasan: nevermind
<Groo> is anyone checking qt? i have working builds from last week git, so i can adapt them to rc1 if needed
<Groo> hi/2 all again
<Groo> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ping
<_Groo_> nixternal: ping
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<yofel> devs taking a break I guess
<lex79> _Groo_: what happens?
<_Groo_> lex79: hey lex
<_Groo_> lex79: the 4.5.1 backport is currently broken in several places
<_Groo_> lex79: libqt4 is missing libqt4-multimedia
<_Groo_> lex79: which brakes k3b 
<lex79> ok, I have to check
<_Groo_> lex79: and kdeutils is not built, dont know is its MIA
<lex79> MIA?
<_Groo_> Missing in Action :D
<Tm_T> _Groo_: problem is, qt-multimedia isn't part of Qt anymore, nor it is qt-multimedia either
<_Groo_> Tm_T: well it was till last week, my last build from git
<lex79> I'm going to upload kdeutils
<_Groo_> Tm_T: so wheres qaudio.h and such that k3b needs to build, then?
<_Groo_> lex79: tks lex :)
<lex79> in qtmobility-dev
<_Groo_> lex79: ahhh let me check..
<lex79> it needs backport to lucid
<_Groo_> lex79: ah that figures why i couldnt find it
<Tm_T> lex79: there's no such package in lucid?
<lex79> no yet
<_Groo_> Tm_T: nope
<Tm_T> (:)
<_Groo_> lex79: are you gonna do that too lex?
<lex79> can do
<_Groo_> lex79: tks a bunch :)
<lex79> no problem :)
<Tm_T> _Groo_: I was actually making noise of the very same thing some hours ago (:)
<_Groo_> lex79: unfortunatelly nepomuk (in other news) is still buggy as hell
<_Groo_> Tm_T: really? well nice to know im not the only one
<Tm_T> _Groo_: as I cannot build k3b either
<lex79> what's the problem with nepomuk?
<_Groo_> lex79: im compiling k3b with the latest patch to make k3b NOT crash when using settings menu, want me to backport it to lucid and try to make it to backports?
<_Groo_> lex79: dolphin search is broken since 4.5 rc
<lex79> do you have strigi enabled?
<_Groo_> lex79: it doesnt find anything, it can only find items if i do a tag: without anything else, then it shows me all items, something changed the API that virtuoso understands
<_Groo_> lex79: yeah yeah, its all fine, its an internal problem, not a config one
<lex79> uhm
<_Groo_> aparently they now use encoded when searching, dont know if can be it
<lex79> I can try to backport virtuoso but dunno if can work
<_Groo_> if i use the command line WITHOUT encoded it works, if i use dolphin with default search (aka i dont change the search string) it doesnt
<_Groo_> lex79: it might be better to talk to trueg or anyone whos working with it to be sure its a virtuoso thing
<_Groo_> lex79: since you are a "oficial" member sort to speak
<lex79> well, in maverick works I think
<_Groo_> lex79: but im pretty sure its broken
<_Groo_> lex79: do you have nepomuk activated?
<lex79> yes
<_Groo_> lex79: another thing, in your system the nepomuk filesystemsearch kicks in in every login? cause its doing this behaviour in lucid too
<_Groo_> lex79: my disk I/O goes over the roof in every login
<_Groo_> lex79: again, might be API related
<lex79> ok, let me do the other things now :)
<_Groo_> lex79: aparently the searched the entire home instead of incrementing it
<_Groo_> lex79: k :)
<yofel> _Groo_: I think I saw that too here on maverick
<_Groo_> lex79: just a quick test? if you search for anything in dolphin, does it work?
<yofel> wondered what was using so much disk IO after login, turns out nepomuk did something
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, just run iotop
<yofel> that's what I did ;)
<_Groo_> yofel: youll see nepomukfielsearch (not to confuse with strigi service) eats the entire I/O...
<_Groo_> yofel: it was suposed to increment not to remake search each login
<yofel> works as you described, tag lists everything, searching for other things returns nothing
<_Groo_> if this also happens in maverick it needs to be fixed before release.. since its only used in timeline:/ it can be disabled in nepomuk services in /usr/share/kde4
<yofel> note: I don't have strigi on
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, do you see the encoded string just after nepomuk:/ ? it wasnt before rc1.
<lex79> _Groo_: it works here on maverick
<_Groo_> lex79: what virtuoso version?
<lex79> 6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu4
<_Groo_> lex79: im using ii  virtuoso-nepomuk                                                     6.1.0-0ubuntu3.1
<lex79> well, I will backport virtuoso then
<_Groo_> lex79: from what i gather we dont need the all chebang, only this package correct?
<lex79> I uploaded kdeutils  to backport ppa
<yofel> 6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu4 - but I haven't rebooted for a while, will do so later
<lex79> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> lex79: tks lex, but dont forget the qaudio.h pls.. it breaks a couple packages for me, k3b being the most important
<lex79> I'm doing ;)
<_Groo_> yofel: are you on lucid?
<yofel> nope, mav
<_Groo_> yofel: wait you have same behaviour even in maverick?
<_Groo_> yofel: you can restart the service without rebooting, or even reloging
<_Groo_> yofel: let me get the dbus call, i always forget
<yofel> like I said, I didn't reboot in a while, so I might have some stale libs loaded
<_Groo_> yofel: qdbus org.kde.NepomukServer /nepomukserver org.kde.NepomukServer.quit
<_Groo_> this should disable entire nepomuk
<lex79> I uploaded qtmobility in backport ppa
<_Groo_> yofel: then kill the nepomukstorage process
<_Groo_> lex79: TKS lex
<yofel> done
<_Groo_> yofel: then just open systej settings, reclick nepomuk and apply, should restart all services , including the new virtuoso
<_Groo_> check with ps xa|grep nepomuk
<_Groo_> now, wait for strigi (if using), or just search if no new activity
<_Groo_> should work now... if it doesnt.. well... more study needed
<lex79> virtuoso in lucid backport
<lex79> bbl ;)
<_Groo__> did it work?
<_Groo__> it dc here
<yofel> now I don't even have a nepomukstorage service running and tagging something in gwenview does nothing... or rather creates an empty field o.O
<_Groo__> yofel: did it work? :)
<yofel> well, it gave me a nepomukfilewatch that consumes my I/O, but not much changed otherwise
<_Groo__> yofel: :P
<_Groo__> yofel: very strange behaviour indeed
<_Groo__> yofel: bug trueg in the npomuk channel :D i need to get home now.. tks for the help
<yofel> yw
<_Groo__> lex79: and tks for the quick uploads, im gonna update when i get home if they are availanle :D
<_Groo__> yofel: if you want to maintain nepomuk (not much point since its broken), but disable the filesearch, just remove the file from /usr/share/kde4/ something :D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-04
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc box?
<nixternal> ScottK: firing it up
<nixternal> ScottK: it is up and running
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> nixternal: This will probably take a while, so I'd appreciate it if you could leave it up.
<nixternal> ScottK: sure, just shut it down when you are done
<ScottK> Will do.  Thanks again.
<nixternal> fyi, it needs a reboot after the update
<nixternal> though that doesn't matter really, kernel upgrade
<ScottK> Noticed.  I'll be working in a maverick chroot anyway, so it shouldn't matter.
<nixternal> k, i am heading to bed, so enjoy :)
<ScottK> nixternal: All done.  It should have shut down.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seele: actually it is somewhat easy these days (compared to pre-KDE4 times anyway ;))
<apachelogger> to get the packages necessary to build like 90% of KDE and Qt software you would probably use a command like that: sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs && sudo apt-get install kdeworkspace-dev && sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<apachelogger> which installs pretty much every dev package you need for up to konqueror stuff
<apachelogger> then you just grab the source and make sure it contains a file named CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> that indicates that it is (hopefully) buildable using cmake (which is the fancy app we use for building KDE stuff)
<apachelogger> if there is no such file  then I recommend either asking someone or using the google forces (asking is probably more efficient)
<apachelogger> if there is such a file you create a build directory and run cmake
<apachelogger> something like
<apachelogger> mkdir build && cd build && cmake ..
<apachelogger> cmake hopefully passes without errors and you can run make (pro tip: if you have a multicore cpu you can speed up compiling by passing -j<numberofcores+1> to make) ... for example with a dual core you would use make -j3
<apachelogger> once make also passes without errors you can install using sudo make install
<apachelogger> and that is pretty much how you build software
<apachelogger> there are of course (as with everything) quite a few spots where things can go wrong... most importantly things can go wrong in the cmake step, for example you would not be able to build amarok just with the packages I listed above. usually the application authors make cmake gracefully tell you what is missing and where to get it or how. most of the time you just need to ask your package manager of choice for the name cmake spit out and
<apachelogger>  you should find the dependency (which will most likely be a package suffixed with -dev) just fine
<debfx> someone broke gcc on armel and powerpc :/
<debfx> qt and several kde packages ftbfs with "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s"
<shadeslayer> what fun :P
<mfraz74> kubuntu 10.04, did another update this morning which upgraded virtuoso-opensource to 6.1, this asked me for a password which i gave, but then later said that a password hadn't been set
<shadeslayer> kdepim 4.5 beta 3 up for lucid as well
<Mamarok> OMG, they are going to remove synaptic? Are they mad? The only usable GUI installer... /me hates that software center :(
<Mamarok> and only gtk app on my system
<mfraz74> if I try to start virtuoso I get:
<mfraz74> sed: can't read /var/lib/virtuoso-opensource-6.1/db/virtuoso.lck: No such file or directory
<nigelb> Mamarok: Been planned for a while :/
 * nigelb uses apt-get mostly
<mfraz74> An error occurred while setting the password for the Virtuoso administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the Virtuoso server.
<markey> Mamarok: what about KPackageKit, any good?
 * markey hasn't used it lately
<yofel> Mamarok: muon?
<shadeslayer> kpk works for now on maverick :P
<yofel> well kpk looks better at least with the categories
<ulysses> !find msgfmt
<ubottu> Found: liblocale-msgfmt-perl
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas what header does lp send when you click on a build log?
<yofel> nope
<ulysses> Anyone tried to build Colibri from source?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: um, what are you looking for?
<Mamarok> yofel: never tried, but I certainly will :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: trying to get build log support into rekonq, currently it downloads the build log
<shadeslayer> trying to get it to display using kate kpart
<nigelb> shadeslayer: http://encodable.com/check_server_headers/?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fedge.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fkdenetwork%2F4%3A4.5.1-0ubuntu2%2F%2Bbuild%2F1945735%2F%2Bfiles%2Fbuildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdenetwork_4%253A4.5.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz&method=HEAD
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Mamarok> Quintasan: about installing new PIM: don't it is labeled Beta, but should be in fact labeled pre-Alpha, it is so not working at all
 * Mamarok did, and went back to good old previous version
<Mamarok> the stable one
<Riddell> Quintasan: you pinged?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes, I can't determine whether there was a problem with Qt still being build or I'm doing something wrong
<Quintasan> Riddell: apt demands to remove libqt4-multimedia
<shadeslayer> Riddell: need some rekonq coding help if your available
<Quintasan> Mamarok: well, I'm not using PIM at all but I though I could test something and report bugs
<Quintasan> while I'm reading
<Mamarok> oh, then please do :)
<Mamarok> Quintasan: the libqt4-multimedia is removed since it is in Qt mobility now, I guess
<Mamarok> AFAIK
<Quintasan> oh welll
<Quintasan> ifit breaks I'll just format
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> I have a dd image
<Quintasan> not need to format then
<smarter> apachelogger: hi, any idea what a "realm" is in ubuntu one?
<Riddell> Quintasan: well I don't know what you're doing but qt multimedia has been removed in 4.7
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger> smarter: thats oauth talking
<apachelogger> realm is the realm of the authentication
<apachelogger> e.g. you could have a realm ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> and within that realm summit for summit.ubuntu.com and people for people.ubuntu.com
<smarter> okay, I'll look into oauth
<smarter> but anyway "Friday, September 3, 2010: Those using Maverick will not be able to add their computer to their account due to a server side bug (628118) we have a fix in testing.", I guess I'll have to find something else to hack on :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what business do you have with buildlog headers btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the amount of service outtakes is ... sad
<apachelogger> smarter: ^
<apachelogger> actually ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill check the headers for content encoding and we can load kate kpart accordingly for build logs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kate does not do decompression?
<apachelogger> seen as buildlogs always come compressed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kate can open txt.gz files directly
<shadeslayer> ive checked
<apachelogger> must be magic
<smarter> apachelogger: you said you started working on making s-p-kde kdesudo-independent?
<apachelogger> hai
<apachelogger> need to commit0r
<apachelogger> somewhere
<apachelogger> Blizzz: that vid is pretty ugly right there
<Mamarok> hm, where can I get muon? Is it in a PPA?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: for lucid?
<apachelogger> in maverick it is in the archive
 * Mamarok onders to upgrade...
<Mamarok> it's beta now, isn't it?
<Mamarok> *ponders
<apachelogger> sure doesnt feel like beta here
<Blizzz> apachelogger: why so? 
<Mamarok> apachelogger: how does it feel, like alpha?
<Mamarok> then I won't
<apachelogger> Blizzz: horrible icons, horrible color combination, one of those horribly broken dock-ripoffs...
<Blizzz> apachelogger: that is taste, right? 
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the dock rippoffs are broken
<smarter> JontheEchidna: hey!
<apachelogger> the color combination is wrong by any artistic judgement
<apachelogger> and the icons are just
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> well
<Blizzz> apachelogger: ok, that dock stuff
<apachelogger> I let a taste get in there
<Blizzz> personally, i'd like those colors better than default 
<Mamarok> apachelogger: doesn't it use KDE's icons?
<apachelogger> also there is pointless maximation going on
<apachelogger> Mamarok: no
<apachelogger> it uses an incomplete thing
<Mamarok> urghs...
<apachelogger> that falls back to oxygen here and there
<Mamarok> that is really bad
<apachelogger> which makes matters worse
<Mamarok> it really should use KDE defaults, seriously, Nuno is doing  a great job there
<apachelogger> Blizzz: I did not say that default is any better, but less disturbing
<apachelogger> from where I stand it is nothing but yet another show off of desktop effects
<apachelogger> ...as if those were the only good things on linux...
<Mamarok> (besides the monochrome icons I hate...)
<Blizzz> the thing is, you have the possibility to personalize anything to your pleasure
 * Mamarok thinks that Kubuntu should use KDE defaults and make a good KDE showcase instead of experimenting with incomlete stuff
<Mamarok> just my 2 cents, but it would be the only distro who does KDE default
<Mamarok> and be uses as a true showcase
<Mamarok> used*
<Blizzz> this is what kubuntu does
 * smarter hates the monochrome icons too
<apachelogger> Mamarok: incomplete stuff like...?
<markey> Maverick doesn't use Oxygen icons?
<smarter> they just make it harder to find the icon you're looking for
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, you just talked about incomplete stuff
<Blizzz> smarter: i agree
<apachelogger> we were talking about a video
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77VnLiYx-Bo
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I am talking about Maverick, see my question above
<apachelogger> that was a topic collision then
<apachelogger> ^^
<Mamarok> OK, so you said it didn't feel like beta, what does it feel like then?
<apachelogger> I for one would not have noticed :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: beta that goes back to alpha
<Mamarok> I have to show off Kubuntu in 2 weeks, so do I switch to Maverick or not?
<apachelogger> there are some more or less ewwwy graphics issues
 * Mamarok needs to know before September 16
<smarter> Mamarok: lucid with the backported KDE 4.5?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I would stay with lucid, the differences are not that big that you would want to present a possibly broken system
<Mamarok> smarter: yep
<Mamarok> OK, will stay with Lucid then
<apachelogger> in that case
<Mamarok> so no muon backported to Lucid yet?
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Mamarok: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt
<apachelogger> muon
<Mamarok> nice, thanks :)
<apachelogger> do not press ctrl+shift+m though :P
 * apachelogger feels like doing forums stuff
 * apachelogger just does not know what and where and when
 * Mamarok hardly ever uses shortcuts, except for editors
<apachelogger> good ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=89963
<apachelogger> that should be pretty easy to implement
<apachelogger> smarter: lp:~kubuntu-members/software-properties/dbusworker
<smarter> thanks
<apachelogger> there is software-properties-dbus which implements a dbus service worker that gets launched as root
<apachelogger> software-properties-kde now needs to get ported to not use the backend functions directly but accumulate changes and apply them in its save() function via a dbus proxy to said service worker
<apachelogger> polkit will then query the user for authorization (which in the current policy is set to not ask but just grant permission)
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> if polkit is happy the service worker will execute the appropriate backend function
<apachelogger> so instead of kdeui <-> backend the new design would be backend -> kdeui -> dbus -> polkit -> dbus service
<apachelogger> smarter: mind that you need python-slip from fedora to get polkit working (I just linked softwareproperties/dbus/slip to the slip folder of python-slip ... in lack of packaging and a general dislike to get random python foo clutter my system ;))
<apachelogger> also slip needs python-decorator...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what is better? render build log via webkit or render build log via kate part
<smarter> apachelogger: You installed it with alien?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: webkit I suppose
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> why not kate part?
<apachelogger> what would be the rationale for using a kpart?
<shadeslayer> apparently arora renders the build log
<apachelogger> smarter: no, git clone
<apachelogger> smarter: git clone git://git.fedorahosted.org/git/python-slip.git
<apachelogger> smarter: then link python-slip/slip to softwareproperties/dbus/slip
<apachelogger> lrwxrwxrwx 1 me me 34 2010-08-30 14:55 softwareproperties/dbus/slip -> /home/me/src/git/python-slip/slip/
<apachelogger> looks like that for me
<smarter> okay, since the package is not in the archive I guess this mean we won't have that s-p-dbus thing in Maverick?
<apachelogger> smarter: we certainly wouldnt have it in mav since it poses threat of regression
<apachelogger> I concluded that it might not be the worst thing to rewrite the kdeui from scratch
<apachelogger> since it is a straight port from the GTK thing it has some odd pieces here and there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you doing new ktorrent?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i could
<smarter> and shouldn't the backend be part of QApt?
<shadeslayer> but if its taken... no point in doing it
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> smarter: yes but no, but yes
<shadeslayer> bug fix release right?
<shadeslayer> ok ill do it :D
<apachelogger> smarter: it could, I am not sure it should though
<shadeslayer> oi
<apachelogger> smarter: qapt is comparable to python-apt and software-properties is stacked on top of python-apt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already the latest in archives
<shadeslayer> you got me all excited :P
<apachelogger> smarter: so I do not think it is within the scope of qapt to provide facilities for the software-properties foo, just like it is not within the scope of python-apt
<shadeslayer> help me fix rekonq now :D
<apachelogger> smarter: surely it is the maintainer's decision whether he wants to implement that ;)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: about http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=89963, did you see the last comment?
<smarter> apachelogger: so, a libsoftwareproperties implemented on top of qapt? :p
<apachelogger> I do not see a point for it :P
<smarter> moar C++
<smarter> less interactions problem
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ah, yeah, silk... I do not trust in that :P
<apachelogger> feels more like a bubble gum project for now ;)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: talk to sebas about it
<Mamarok> I still have to see it to believe it, too :)
<apachelogger> sebas left the channel just because he is opensuse fanboi now :P
<apachelogger> smarter: well, I agree, also writing dbus services in c++ is much less of a pain in the arse
<apachelogger> smarter: the thing is ... we would have to maintain the backend ourself...
<apachelogger> while currently we get that for free
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, that is his current job
<apachelogger> that does not mean he has to abandon his kubuntu friends :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how did you like my super long changelog btw :P
<shadeslayer> where? "D
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> the one you showed yesteday?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its not super long :P
<apachelogger> not?
<apachelogger> it sure felt like a lot of information
<shadeslayer> there is one which is bigger
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you remember which one? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/81
<apachelogger> fake
<shadeslayer> that one is bugger
<shadeslayer> *bigger
<apachelogger> that is a collection of previous changes, that is bogus competition to real changes
<shadeslayer> im just saying there was one bigger :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: help me with this rekonq problem ...
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get purge rekonq
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/efYzNMvS << thats how arora handles it 
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get purge rekonq arora
<apachelogger> handles what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Package rekonq is not installed, so not removed
<shadeslayer> the handleUnsupportedContent() crap
<apachelogger> the wha?
<apachelogger> how is it unsupported?
<shadeslayer> line 377
<apachelogger> I thought buildlogs come with mime text?
<apachelogger> that surely is supported
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> Content-Type: text/plain;charset=utf-8
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> so how does one make rekonq render it
<apachelogger> well, I dunno
<apachelogger> I am not the rekonq fanboi here
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> no idea?
 * shadeslayer goes to #arora for answers
<apachelogger> I love how tests are within rekonq's src tree
<shadeslayer> i dont think there are any :P
<apachelogger> so you cannot grep crap without getting a pile of shit falling out of your terminal
<shadeslayer> where should they be then?
 * shadeslayer doesnt understand the purpose of tests either
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger wais for steveire to lecture shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> dude im a n00b to this :D
<shadeslayer> lecture me please
<shadeslayer> mentor me please
<shadeslayer> make me code hermit please :P
<shadeslayer> then i shall take over supreme apachelogger XD
<shadeslayer> when he gets old :P
<apachelogger> old and rusty I am already
<shadeslayer> so train me :D
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> QL1S
<apachelogger> I am so going to throw up next time I see that crap
<shadeslayer> what should that be replaced by?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1171556 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Added AptPkg cmake module copied from Shaman
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it seems the qnetworkreply that your handleUnsupportedContent gets does not list text/plain as mime
<apachelogger> but gzip
<shadeslayer> how did you find that out? :D
<apachelogger> using supreme gdb skills
<shadeslayer> teach me already :P
<shadeslayer> all i get is orderedSearchItems leave:   elapsed:  0 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do increase the verbosity for gdb? 
<apachelogger> verbosity? :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you should read the gdb manual
<shadeslayer> man page or manual?
<apachelogger> you are expecting wrong things from it
<apachelogger> manual
<JontheEchidna> smarter: hi (and thanks for the commit)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 555 pages :P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I'm going /away for a while but when I'm back I'll see if I can hack on qapt/muon ;)
 * smarter felt like he didn't work on enough projects named after subatomic particles :p
<JontheEchidna> smarter: cool! I'll have to talk to somebody about making bugfix branches for both, but then I can reopen trunk and interesting things can happen again. ;-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is a mighty tool
<shadeslayer> i can see :P
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> what a foo right there
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> wellllllll
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think the only thing you could do is IF mime == gzip AND filext == .txt.gz THEN use kate kpart
<apachelogger> you cannot reliably check what the gzipped data is
<shadeslayer> no rendering through webkit?
<apachelogger> webkit cannot render gzip can it?
<shadeslayer> erm arora can render said build log
<apachelogger> I mean, you could probably decrompress it and then render it, but I do not see the gain
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: probably because they do not use KIO
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> they dont use KIO
<apachelogger> so they get the text mimetype
<apachelogger> while recum gets the gzip mimetype
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> silly me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly you really just need to delegate the webview to show the thing
<apachelogger> maybe i figures out that it needs to decompress on iits own
<apachelogger> like when a silly webserver does gzip compression but not tell the browser about this in the header... there surely must be a fallback
<shadeslayer>  what do you suggest then
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1946340 ...
<shadeslayer> which means the stupid ppa needs to dep on backports or we copy all of the backports crap into this ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> copy copy
<apachelogger> ohm
<shadeslayer> copy all of it? :D
<apachelogger> maybe arora does silly funk after all
 * shadeslayer proceeds to copy
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot14.png
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha .. i made LP time out
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the urly was just wrongy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: report a bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no OOPS ID
<apachelogger> woah
<shadeslayer> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> report a bug that it times out when you do whatever you did
<shadeslayer> maybe because im copying too many packages at once? :D
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot15.png
<shadeslayer> nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and the UI is how exactly connected to that
<apachelogger> there should be no timeout
<shadeslayer> see if  i select 7 packages it works
<apachelogger> it still should not time out
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go report bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you suggest for rekonq ..
<apachelogger> or annoy comment on some other
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make the code readable for starters
<shadeslayer> apart from that :P
<shadeslayer> ill brb 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, same as I said above
<apachelogger> IF mime == gzip AND filext == .txt.gz THEN render thing
<apachelogger> you supposedly cannot prevent the networkaccessmanager to come back with an unsupportedtype
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> render with kpart right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think it would be easier to just use the kate kpart
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> while webki could render that junk I doubt you would get KIO to accept it as text/plain even though it ends as .gz
<apachelogger> for what it is worth, kio probably is right to prefer filext over http content
<shadeslayer> and under handleUnsupportedContent() right?
<apachelogger> would say so, yes
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> still wondering what the code would look like
<shadeslayer> if (reply->hasRawHeader("gzip")) {mimetype = "text/html"}
<shadeslayer> does that look ok?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> wah?
<nigelb> woops,somone in #ubuntu+1 says they lost kmail on upgrade
<nigelb> where does the mail get saved is there a folder in home directory?
<mfraz74> which mail?
<apachelogger> if (mimeType == QLatin1String("application/x-gzip") && <somethingToCheckIfReplyUrlEndsOnDotTxtDotGz>) { do kpart foo }
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<nigelb> mfraz74: the ones that you download to your system using the client
<mfraz74> kmail stores it in .kde/share/apps/kmail/
<nigelb> thanks
<mfraz74> nigelb: not sure if the new kmail stores it somewhere else
<nigelb> mfraz74: all that needs to be done is check if the directory is still there
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess this will go before line 439
<shadeslayer> i can probably use replyurl->hasSubUrl("txt.gz")
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that would be unwise
<shadeslayer> why>
<apachelogger> the condition should be that it explicitly ends on txt.gz
<shadeslayer> ??
<shadeslayer> ohh
<apachelogger> otehrwise you might have a file mytxt.gz
<apachelogger> but mytxt is binary
<apachelogger> kabooom
<shadeslayer> how about hasSubUrl(".txt.gz") ?
 * shadeslayer is checking the KUrl docs for alternatives
<apachelogger> my.txt.gz.was.broken.so.here.is.it.in.a.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<mfraz74> why would anyone name a file like that?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: true, but apachelogger has a point
<apachelogger> why would anyone have a file foo.txt.gz but claim it is mimetype text/plain while obviously it is not :P
<mfraz74> true
<apachelogger> the point is not why one would do silly things the point is that one can do silly things and that the software should not break for the better part of silly things that can be done ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how to do it then? :D
<apachelogger> you still could have my.txt.gz while indeed it is a gzipped exe, but that is a failure case that needs to be accepted in order to allow more sensible handling of txt.gz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: study the documentation or ask the google
<shadeslayer> im studying the docs
 * apachelogger hates to get disconnected when he is in the middle of something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is one class I know of which is tightly related to file crap and allows obtaining information such as file extension... I am just not sure if it works with remote urls too
<shadeslayer> show it to me ;P
<apachelogger> look for it :P
<shadeslayer> ... 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it known that one cannot enter an ip addres with port and hope for rekonq to go for http?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why cant we use if(replyurl->fileEncoding == "txt" )
<apachelogger> like 10.0.0.100:631
<apachelogger> will not work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: err.. i can enter ip, but never tried login port
<shadeslayer> heh it disappears :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because the encoding is gzip?
<shadeslayer> we;;
<shadeslayer> well... gzip then 
<shadeslayer> ok it actually works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see put the ip:port combo in url bar
<shadeslayer> then it should give you 2 suggestions
<shadeslayer> click on the first suggestion
<apachelogger> I do not want no suggestion I do want it to go to http://ip:port
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that reported as not working?
<shadeslayer> idk why its not working
<apachelogger> well, I do
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<apachelogger> and this once I could not even blame rekonq's silly internals for it
<shadeslayer> why? :D
<apachelogger> well, maybe...
<apachelogger> let me think
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> generally you should be able to just have a default protocol
<apachelogger> i.e. if nothing else works, use the default
<apachelogger> well, I can partially blame rekonq's silly internals
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have the class yet?
<shadeslayer> one sec 
<shadeslayer> nope :P
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> that junk does not work anyway
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> rofl
<shadeslayer> ....
<apachelogger> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2/+build/1945735/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdenetwork_4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<apachelogger> let us analyze that url real quick
<apachelogger> buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdenetwork_4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<apachelogger> is the file component
<apachelogger> buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64 is the basename
<apachelogger> kdenetwork_4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz is the suffix
<apachelogger> so in order to make that work you need to accept the suffix tar.gz AND *.tar.gz
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> txt.gz respectively
<apachelogger> that for course raises the concern with uniqueness again
<apachelogger> s/for/of
 * apachelogger needs coffee break
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qfileinfo is your friend
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos>   ktorrent: Depends: ktorrent-data (= 4.0.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1) but 4.0.1-1ubuntu1~lucid2~ppa1 is to be installed
<tsdgeos> can someone build the necessary package?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: lulz @ fb :P'
<jussi> heh
<jussi> stole it from a friend of mine
<apachelogger> oh, tsdgeos is here
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> hello tsdgeos :)
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: are you on amd64?
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: then I think the ktorrent-data package is just not built, you see, -data packages only get built once (on i386) for all architectures
<apachelogger> so that should resolve itself soonish
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: actually it is already built and only waits for the debs to get published, so it should be resolved within the next couple of minutes :)
 * apachelogger continues being on coffee break ^^
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: ok, is broken since yesterdat night but if you say i have to wait...
<shadeslayer> ohhhhhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/qfileinfo.html#suffix <<
<shadeslayer> awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: look again, that is the wrong function
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/qfileinfo.html#completeSuffix ?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: yeah, sometimes i386 builds unfortunately get heavily backed up on PPAs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more like it
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1171580 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/src/ (DetailsTabs/VersionTab.cpp DownloadWidget.cpp) Make QStandardItem in listviews read-only
<ScottK> debfx: Not sure if you picked this up or not, but the powerpc/armel failures are a GCC problem.  Fix for powerpc hits the archive in 10 minutes and is building on armel.
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: works now, tx
<apachelogger> g
<smarter> any one knows where I can find the GUI equivalent of qdbus on Maverick?
<apachelogger> !find qdbusviewer
<ubottu> File qdbusviewer found in libqt4-dbg, qt4-dev-tools, qt4-doc-html
<apachelogger> smarter: there ^
<apachelogger> dev-tools ftw
<smarter> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh guess what : http://www.w3.org/2004/CDF/TestSuite/WICD_CDR_WP1/test-encoding-gzip.xhtml
<shadeslayer> that works with rekonq
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer> the point being that , that gzipped page works, but not the build log
<shadeslayer> i guess its because that page has gzip and not x-gzip
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the difference is that that page defines an encoding
<apachelogger> Content-Length: 168
<apachelogger> Content-Type: text/plain
<apachelogger> Content-Encoding: gzip
<shadeslayer> and buildlog doesnt?
<apachelogger> X-Content-Type-Warning: guessed from content
<apachelogger> Content-Type: text/plain;charset=utf-8
<apachelogger> that warning certainly does not help I suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: report a bug
<apachelogger> good catch
<shadeslayer> in launchpad?
<shadeslayer> btw http://imgur.com/oWfLq
<shadeslayer> thats from one of the build logs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes in launchpad
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not getting the encoding
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> moved temporary ^^
<shadeslayer> ...
 * apachelogger thinks 90% of the urls in all of canonical's products are 302 :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> so basically its all lp's fault  :D
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> BUT... arora can display the page
<apachelogger> not sure
<shadeslayer> which sort of irks me
<shadeslayer> as does chromium
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec3.html#sec3.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: report bug to launchpad
<shadeslayer> ok.. that encoding should be gzip ?
<apachelogger> if I get this right they should not be using x-gzip since it is legacy and might not be supported in browsers
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> alrighty... bug in launchpad
<shadeslayer> bug 630259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630259 in Launchpad itself "content-encoding for build logs should be gzip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630259
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is general
<apachelogger> not only build logs
<shadeslayer> remove "for build logs" ?
<apachelogger> yus
<shadeslayer> done :)
 * apachelogger is wondering where kio checks the encoding creps
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> scary code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1932774
<shadeslayer> that needs to have txt.gz ... in kdelibs
<apachelogger> yeah just hit that too
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> and it uses QL1S :P
 * apachelogger throws up
<apachelogger> QLatin1String!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> look you puked all over kdelibs
<apachelogger> there is more, much more...
<tsdgeos> what's up with QL1S?
<tsdgeos> it's a perfectly valid usecase
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: it is making it a macro that no one understands that I have a problem with
<apachelogger> also it looks kinda silly
<tsdgeos> if you puke over this small things i recommend you to not look at much code ;-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw which file is that code in?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: there hardly goes a day by where I do not have to rant about some ugly code indeed ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kioslave/http/http.cpp
<ScottK> day/hour
<apachelogger> true
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/kioslave/ << nothing there
<tsdgeos> kdelibs
<apachelogger> in kdelibs
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess that LP bug is redundant now :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> they still shouldnt use gzip since the 1.1 spec specifically sad "SHOULD"
<apachelogger> as in a browser might not do it if they do not want to
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * apachelogger wonders why his gdb does not know about HTTPProtocol
<jussi> !find kdebase | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: Found: kdebase, kdebase-apps, kdebase-bin, kdebase-data, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-plasma, kdebase-workspace, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-dbg (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdebase&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<jussi> apachelogger: thank tsimpson... :D
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thanks you are the best *hugs*
 * apachelogger throws cookies through the channel
<tsimpson> :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: new feature in ubottu ?
<shadeslayer> ( the link at the end )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who is responsible for fixing the kio http problem?
<apachelogger> the one who fixes it
<shadeslayer> it just needs 2 lines right?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<jussi> shadeslayer: yup, as well as more packages listed
 * apachelogger is working on other stuff
<shadeslayer> jussi: ah yess :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: look at line 2593 of same file
<shadeslayer> hmm wait
<shadeslayer> thats the problem id guess
 * shadeslayer hops to #kde-devel to discuss
 * apachelogger beats funambol with a very large hammer
<apachelogger> !find curl-config
<ubottu> File curl-config found in libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libflickcurl-dev
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the murphys
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you should either drop a patch on reviewboard or report a bug ;)
<shadeslayer> would love to help with a patch 
<shadeslayer> but need some info first
<shadeslayer> since there is no mime type return for text/plain, what should the mime type be?
<shadeslayer> and i just have to edit one line right?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer>  if ((m_request.url.path().endsWith(QLatin1String(".txt.gz")))
<apachelogger> maybe two or three
<shadeslayer> that needs to be added as far as i can tell
<apachelogger> are you sure about that?
<shadeslayer> along with a mimetype = foo
<apachelogger> because there are other places where gzip gets messed with
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im sure as in, i think thats right
<apachelogger> and at last one other looked sort of related while I was skipping through the file
<shadeslayer> idk.. thats the only one i can see
<apachelogger> search for gzip
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1171597 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Added the error code NotFoundError to handle the case when the package selected(usually by qapt-batch) does not exist(or does not exist in the version specified)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> who needs soversions -.-
 * nigelb hands apachelogger best written commit messages of the century award
<apachelogger> me?
<apachelogger> I did not commit anything
<nigelb> oh, wait, that isn't you
<nigelb> who is that
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> smarter
<nigelb> omg, google logo looks cool today
<smarter> are you mocking me? :p
<smarter> oh cool, google polyhedra
<nigelb> smarter: nope, I would just say 'Show error msg for that nasty bug...'
<nigelb> I don;t know how you have the patience to write it in so much detail
<nigelb> http://whatthecommit.com/
<smarter> made of pentagons and hexagons, and I can tell you that it has exactly 12 pentagons faces
<smarter> nigelb: haha :)
 * apachelogger looks up smarter on identity.kde.org
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> smarter: you did not set no irc nick
 * smarter never heard of that site :p
<apachelogger> I could not even publicly blame if you broke something
<apachelogger> smarter: only got pushed live the other day as part of the git migration
<smarter> and https://identity.kde.org/register.php is blank here
<apachelogger> as I understand it it is meant to provide more self-management to reduce work load of the sysadmins
<apachelogger> smarter: you have an account
<apachelogger> username is your svn account 
<apachelogger> have it reset the password
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> smarter@ubuntu.com is the email you used btw ;)
<smarter> apachelogger: by the way, any idea of the timeline for The Great Git Migration?
<apachelogger> it is in the community wiki
<apachelogger> somewhere
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/GitInfrastructureLaunch
<smarter> thanks
<shadeslayer> hehe  :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I was thinking
<apachelogger> since backporting KDE is more a pain than it needs to be
<apachelogger> how about we create a script to mass-branch all branches of kubuntu-members at release day so that for each we get a /<nameofseries> branch
<apachelogger> i.e. lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu gets brached to lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase/lucid
<apachelogger> then at backport time ideally we only need to bzr merge && bzr builddeb -S
<apachelogger> make that bzr builddeb -S -- -sd
<smarter> A ruby script I imagine? :p
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<apachelogger> I suppose launchpadlib could easily list all branches of kubuntu-members
<apachelogger> then we just need to for loop them
<shadeslayer> maybe we can auto decrement boost and all the standard stuff automatically too
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> we then only need to do it once
<apachelogger> (given that they are in mergable line structure)
 * shadeslayer checks out kdesupport
<shadeslayer> this is gonna take alot of time ....
<apachelogger> E: akunambol: malformed-deb-archive third member data.tar not data.tar.(gz|bz2)
<apachelogger> when will they fix that? :S
<shadeslayer> whut is akunambol
<shadeslayer> mycloud++
<shadeslayer> whats a SyncML server? :D
<shadeslayer> ohhhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i can launch kdesvn even if i install kde* into /home/$USER/kde right?
<shadeslayer> using kdm
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<shadeslayer> foobar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ohk.. just need to add necessary stuff into kdmrc i guess? 
<shadeslayer> i shall setup proper dev env today :P
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys how do i pass qtmultimedia path directly to cmake using dh? i tried doing this:
<_Groo_> dh_auto_configure -- -DQT_QTMULTIMEDIA_INCLUDE_DIR:PAdh_auto_configure -- -DQT_QTMULTIMEDIA_INCLUDE_DIR:PATH='/usr/include/QtMultimediaKit' -DQT_QTMULTIMEDIA_LIBRARY_RELEASE:PATH='/usr/lib/libQtMultimediaKit.so'TH='/usr/include/QtMultimediaKit' -DQT_QTMULTIMEDIA_LIBRARY_RELEASE:PATH='/usr/lib/libQtMultimediaKit.so'
<_Groo_> ops
<_Groo_> dh_auto_configure -- -DQT_QTMULTIMEDIA_INCLUDE_DIR:PATH='/usr/include/QtMultimediaKit' -DQT_QTMULTIMEDIA_LIBRARY_RELEASE:PATH='/usr/lib/libQtMultimediaKit.so'
<_Groo_> better
<_Groo_> but it says it cant find the objlink diretory
<_Groo_> which usually means im doing something wrong
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> did someone see ofirk here today?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1171615 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Properly exit QAptWorker::commitChanges after a NotFoundError
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I meant to close bug 468430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468430 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "kdesnake gives error message when attempting to start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468430
 * apachelogger is too tired to do it now :S
<smarter__> JontheEchidna: pling
<JontheEchidna> smarter: plong
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I'm seeing if I can implement the fancy DownloadModel you mention in the TODO, but there's something I don't get in qapt: how is the downloadProgress signal emitted?
<smarter> I can see that it comes from the workerAcquire::pulse function, but that's not called anywhere
<JontheEchidna> voodoo!
<JontheEchidna> workerAcquire is a subclassed class
<smarter> ooooh
<JontheEchidna> the parent class controls it
<smarter> should have checked that :p
<smarter> also, what's the IMShit() function for? :p
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<smarter> oh, that's part of the superclass too
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1171652 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Give the worker protection against broken config (e.g. broken sources.list) so that it doesn't crash.
<JontheEchidna> The libapt-pkg api is horrible
<smarter> I saw that yes :p
<JontheEchidna> which is why I did libqapt in the first place, so that hopefully others wouldn't have to look at it so much :P
<smarter> (I fixed qapt building in shaman btw)
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> If you really want something to "wtf" over, look at WorkerInstallProgress::updateInterface()
<smarter> I saw it, but have no idea what it's supposed to do :p
<JontheEchidna> and start()
<JontheEchidna> that bit of black magic gives us our percentages and progress text
<JontheEchidna> hmm, have to go. be back in ~30 minutes
<smarter> 'kay
<JontheEchidna> but basically it hooks in to a filefd that dpkg --status-fd gives us, and does some console-level magic to get info from it
<JontheEchidna> getting that to work took a few days
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> im experiencing a lot of I/O from nepomukfilewatch each time i start kde, so i disabled it in .desktop file. wasnt it suposed to do incrementals, instead of checking my entire home each time?
<apparle> shadeslayer: ping
<apparle> I want to suggest a fix for rekonq in lucid. what is the procedure?
<apparle> why is this channel so dead :(
<smarter> JontheEchidna: either heard of libapt-front?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: that's what turned in to libept
<smarter> JontheEchidna: sure? libept seems to be read-only, whereas libapt-front was supposed to be a replacement of libapt-pkg
<JontheEchidna> project page seems to say so: http://libapt-front.alioth.debian.org/
<JontheEchidna> though I suppose superceeded != "turned in to"
<shadeslayer> apparle: pong
<shadeslayer> ok
<apparle> shadeslayer: so the ML patch was old.
<shadeslayer> apparle: patch rekonq 0.4 -> make debdiff -> ask for SRU
<shadeslayer> not old... outdated
<shadeslayer> you need to refresh the patch
<apparle> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> add patch -> make new package -> file SRU + debdiff
<apparle> shadeslayer: actually, I will have to generate a new one, I did manual patching as the versions and files didn't match
<shadeslayer> shouldnt be a problem
<smarter> JontheEchidna: is it even possible with libapt-pkg to know the download state of each individual package?
<JontheEchidna> synaptic does it, so it is possible.
<apparle> shadeslayer: so how do I generate a new patch. never done this. 
<JontheEchidna> (A lot of libqapt is based off of reading synaptic code as reference)
 * smarter downloads synaptic source code :p
<shadeslayer> apparle: diff -u oldfile.cpp newfile.cpp &>newpatch.diff
<apparle> shadeslayer: multiple files.
<shadeslayer> apparle: diff -Nru oldfolder/ newfolder &>newpatch.diff
<JontheEchidna> actually, kpackagekit seems to do that now too
<JontheEchidna> (the aptcc packagekit backend more specifically)
<apparle> shadeslayer: it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/488442/ what next
<apparle> shadeslayer: check the foldernames at top. do I need to change them
<shadeslayer> um
<smarter> JontheEchidna: oh right, it's hidden by the details button so I didn't see it
<shadeslayer> apparle: line 2 should read rekonq-0.4.0.orig/foo
<shadeslayer> line 3 should read rekonq-0.4.0/
<shadeslayer> so basically change the folder name
<apparle> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> rekonq-0.4.0.orig/ and rekonq-0.4.0
<shadeslayer> !debdiff | apparle : youll also need this
<ubottu> apparle : youll also need this: A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<smarter> JontheEchidna: okay, I see how it can be done, what was bugging me is that I thought apt-get/aptitude downloaded packages in parallel but that doesn't seem to be the case, or maybe under some specific circumstances?
<JontheEchidna> only when apt wants to
<apparle> shadeslayer: I suppose this flash would fix this bug right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/602141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602141 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq crashet on ubuntuforums" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JontheEchidna> like when downloading big package + a bunch of smaller ones, or something
<shadeslayer> looking
<smarter> JontheEchidna: and I guess apt-pkg utterly fails in this case?
<shadeslayer> apparle: maybe, youll need to check
<JontheEchidna> iDunno
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you forgot the TM there :P
<apparle> shadeslayer: how? apport report is big, and I don't know what to check in it
<JontheEchidna> iDunno™
<shadeslayer> I tried to open link from google search to ubuntu forums << maybe that helps? :D
<shadeslayer> better :D
<apparle> shadeslayer: what
<apparle> and how do you write TM?
<shadeslayer> thats what the bug report says
<shadeslayer> ™ << thats how? :D
<shadeslayer> unicode character if im not wrong
<apparle> how do you type it?
<bulldog98> apparle: i gues compose
<apparle> what
<shadeslayer> apparle: the bug report says what needs to be done to crash it
<JontheEchidna> smarter: btw, don't know if you've seen, but: http://imgur.com/sE0rn
<apparle> shadeslayer: ok so now after applying patch it doesn't crash. That's it
<apparle> ?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: it doesn't really do anything except display that yet, and I've not committed it to trunk because I've not gotten muon and libqapt branched yet
<bulldog98> apparle: compose input a feature of Xorg
<smarter> JontheEchidna: nice!
<shadeslayer> apparle: id guess thats it....
<shadeslayer> if user reports if it still crashes....
<JontheEchidna> I should probably see about who to talk to to get an svn branch... (apparently I don't have commit rights to branches/ in kdesvn
<smarter> techbase probably has a howto on that
<apparle> bulldog98: any link on how to use it?
<bulldog98> apparle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<cmagina> Got a question for those building kde trunk. I build qt from nokia to get 4.7, however that version doesn't create the qt/include/phonon/Phonon directory during install.  kdebase looks for the phonon includes at that location. The files it is looking for exist, but obviously not where it expects them to be.  10.04's qt-dev package puts them in the right spot, but its 4.6.3.
<cmagina> Besides fixing the qt install, is the other way to just pull qt4.7 from maverick?
<apparle> bulldog98: I don't seem to have a compose key 
<yofel> cmagina: (I'm not an expert on this) doesn't the kde trunk build guide say to use phonon from the seperate phonon repos? any reason why you're not using that?
<cmagina> yofel: I must have missed that part.  I'll go take a look again. Thanks
<yofel> cmagina: see http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Prerequisites#Phonon
<cmagina> yofel: Ah, read right over that. Again, thanks.
<apparle> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pongly
 * shadeslayer has reduced brain function @ 2 AM
<shadeslayer> keep that in mind
<shadeslayer> :P
<apparle> shadeslayer: that patch includes x11 libraries, check the link of patch I gave you earlier. Do I need to change anything in the debian package?
<shadeslayer> gah... House just removed half of a guys brain :O
<shadeslayer> apparle: checking
<apparle> shadeslayer: any changes in the dependencies?
<shadeslayer> ok if it doesnt add any build deps
<shadeslayer> test in pbuilder
<apparle> shadeslayer: again how
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ think we need to SRU rekonq?
<shadeslayer> for lucid
<shadeslayer> !pbuilder | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<shadeslayer> pretty good wiki entry
<apparle> shadeslayer: what is clean chroot env
<shadeslayer> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<apparle> ok
<steffen22285> hallo zusammen
<shadeslayer> !gpg | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ScottK> Riddell: qt4-x11 finished building.  I've reviewed it for binary New and it's fine, but LP is up to it's usual reliability standard and not letting me accept it. Would you please do so?
<CIA-116> jmthomas * 1171695 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/ Branch of libqapt for 1.0.x
<JontheEchidna> smarter: trunk is thawed, go crazy. ;)
<smarter> \o/
<JontheEchidna> oh, but actually I was planning on doing some file structure rearranging
<JontheEchidna> for the inclusion of the software-center type GUI
<JontheEchidna> I'll try to be quick about it and get that done in the next hour or few ;)
<smarter> don't worry, I won't be able to work on that DownloadModel until tomorrow afternoon
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool. As long as I'm not holding you back... :)
 * shadeslayer pokes his kde svn install
<shadeslayer> ok everything done.. now to add stuff in kdmrc
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i made a new startkde4 for kde-neon, does it have to be +x ?
<smarter> 'night all
<JontheEchidna> I would imagine so.
<JontheEchidna> 'night
<shadeslayer> smarter: might
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please have a look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54800313/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kde-l10n-lt_4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - It combines several of your favorite things.
<shadeslayer> i haz KDE neon \o/
<shadeslayer> not the packaged one :P
<shadeslayer> seems pastebin plasmoid is broken
<shadeslayer> who broke my dearest plasmoid :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pingly quick!
 * shadeslayer is overhyped
<shadeslayer> i made rekonq show cruft
<shadeslayer> by editing kio 
<shadeslayer> seems only thing remaining is to sort out encoding
<shadeslayer> hmmmmmm
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.  It worked this time.
<ScottK> Qt 4.7 rc 1 is in.
<shadeslayer> awesome
 * shadeslayer wanders off to see kate code
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why would we SRU rekonq?
<shadeslayer> flash issue
<shadeslayer> seems to be affecting 0.4.0 as well
<shadeslayer> apparle: ^^
<shadeslayer> maybe hes gone to sleep... cant say
<apparle> I'm up
<shadeslayer> oh :)
<shadeslayer> apparle: explain :P
 * shadeslayer hacks more on kio
<Riddell> is there a patch?
<apparle> Riddell:  just a min
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i made a small dent with http://paste.ubuntu.com/488477/ 
<shadeslayer> now rekonq shows all gibberish
<shadeslayer> cant figure out whats wrong....
<apparle> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488483/
<shadeslayer> possibly fixupResponseContentEncoding needs fixing too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it's probably showing the raw gzip file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: id guess so
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<apparle> Riddell: I'll make the debdiff later... exams going on
<shadeslayer> ( then we can patch our kdelibs and send a patch upstream )
<Riddell> apparle: seems reasonably, needs someone to file a bug and make the debdiffs for the SRU then
<apparle> Riddell: bug has been filed by someone, I am not sure if it is the same bug problem. I'll make the debdiff in few days
<Riddell> apparle: got the number?
<apparle> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/602141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602141 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq crashet on ubuntuforums" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not really since I don't know how kio http works, probably something needs set which tells it to uncompress the gzip file, no idea if that's possible
<Riddell> apparle: thanks
<shadeslayer> mm
<apparle> Riddell: for what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger might know... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when your back look @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/488477/
<Riddell> apparle: for finding the bug and the patch
 * Riddell sleeps
<apparle> Riddell: :D good night
<shadeslayer> ^ i need some of that too
<apparle> shadeslayer: you don't get it everytime I suppose. Only the first time :P
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> :)
<apparle> ok bye
<shadeslayer> cya
<JontheEchidna> d'aww CIA-116 still isn't picking up muon commits
<Sput> ScottK: do you have any patches in Qt 4.7-rc1 reverting any QTextBoundaryFinder-relatedg
<ScottK> Sput: Dunno.  Maybe debfx is around and can answer.
<Sput> ups, I didn't finish typing :)
<ScottK> IIRC, he was the one packaging.
<Sput> ScottK: thing is, I keep getting reports of broken wordwrap in Quassel from kubuntu users with 4.7-rc1
<ScottK> Sput: If they have RC1, they didn't have it officially as it just got accepted an hour ago.  I see the same thing with beta 2.
<Sput> and there has been a behavior change in QTextBoundaryFinder during the 4.7 cycle we had to adapt to, such that older versions of Qt 4.7 (like beta2) would break
<ScottK> (was waiting to see if the rc fixed it before I got excited)
<Mamarok> dear kubuntu packagers, could you correct that packaging error in Amarok 2.3.0 Lucid which does not install the correct MySQL packages for non-KDE users? I am getting sick of those bug reports. And the bug is really serious, as Amarok can't build a collection without those packages...
<Sput> *but* at least in my checkout, this behavior change made it into rc1
<ScottK> Sput: OK.  Let me update and see.
<ScottK> Mamarok: What is missing?
<Sput> so if it's still around in kubuntu's 4.7-rc1, either you guys patched out the behavior change, or something entirely weird happens there
<Mamarok> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/630103, which is the umpteenth report about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630103 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok does not see music collection and cannot die completely when asked" [Undecided,New]
<Sput> I'm using the 4.7 branch (HEAD) and I don't have the issue
<ScottK> OK
<Mamarok> ScottK: well, it does not install the mysql-sercer-core packages for all non-KDE users
<shadeslayer> what would m_contentEncodings.removeLast() do btw?
<ScottK> Mamarok: I'll look into it.
<Mamarok> besides the above mentioned bug being invalid since he reports at least three differnet issues, the lack of MySQL is really annoying
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-05
<Mamarok> the 2.3.1 package in the PPA works fine, so usually we ask those people to upgrade
<Sput> ScottK: so before I start investigating moar deeply, I'd like to know if you're using a pristine Qt or one that has been modified in that regard :) either way, providing a patch for kubuntu that adapts to the old behavior should be easy, *if* it's that issue (and not some other thing breaking)
<Mamarok> I already reported this when Lucid was released BTW...
<shadeslayer> ....
<ScottK> Sput: OK I can check.  We do have patches, just no idea if it affects that.
<Sput> ScottK: specifically it's Qt commit e6ac1739 that caused the behavior change
<ScottK> Mamarok: Is there an "original" bug you've been marking newer reports as a duplicate?
<Mamarok> ScottK: I have always closed those reported to bugzilla as downstream
<Mamarok> so no major bug I can give you, sorry
<Mamarok> didn't check in Launchpad
<ScottK> OK. 
<ScottK> Sput: Any patches we had would be at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/files in debian/patches, but I can't seem to reach it right now.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171730 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (6 files in 3 dirs) Share a bit more code in MuonMainWindow
<Sput> ScottK: thanks. I'll be off for the night soon, but I'd appreciate you pinging me if you figure something out. I have access to a kubuntu user tomorrow which would allow me debugging that issue hopefully
<Sput> (can't reach lp either)
<Sput> ScottK: worst case I'll provide a patch disabling the workaround and making it work correctly unless all hell breaks loose :)
<ScottK> I think my next blog post is Kubuntu Maverick + Intel graphics = Fail
<Sput> ScottK: make that s/^.*\+ //
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thats already been documented alot in bugs.launchpad :P
<shadeslayer> find something new :)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171739 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (6 files in 3 dirs) A bit more sharing
<ScottK> Need to figure out how to blacklist the login effects for Intel to start.
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, it works
<JontheEchidna> (CIA)
<shadeslayer> they fix nvidia and break intel.. ingenious :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Intel works.  It just doesn't work very well with KDE 4.5 Kwin.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> kwin is too heavy on intel? :P
<ScottK> It is now.
<ScottK> It's been great up through 4.4.
<JontheEchidna> intel drivers don't properly report their capabilites, and now kwin uses functionality that intel improperly reports as supporting
<JontheEchidna> (framebuffer based shaders and the like)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes and there is no coordination between the two and we are left holding the bag.
<ScottK> Looks like lucid will be the terminal release for my laptop.
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/FIdOO <- new in muon trunk
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171746 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp Only listen for jobs started by us
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1171747 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (7 files in 2 dirs) Add Pretty Includes for all public headers
<Sput> ScottK: mgraesslin was sitting next to me all day. you should've heard him curse.
<ScottK> Sput: At adding lots of new crap that breaks user's systems?
<ScottK> Sput: Where were you?
<Sput> ScottK: some local KDE hackfest
<ScottK> I see.
<Sput> with Nightrose, lemma, Torch and some others
<Sput> Karli too
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171749 * (22 files in 6 dirs) Use new pretty includes in LibQApt
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171750 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) More usage of Pretty Includes that I forgot
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171756 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add the package origin to the TechnicalDetailsTab
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: you rock! I really appreciate it that you spend some quality time in kfn :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ScottK> So did we drop a patch or did upstream introduce a new bug in 4.5.1 kdeedu? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54970126/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdeedu_4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Viper550> Is there a good partitioning tool for qt4?
<ScottK> Apparently 3 desktops, 3 netbooks, and a laptop aren't enough to have one system that works right with Maverick (Kwin 4.5 + Intel = endless fail).
<ScottK> FYI, it looks like the answer to my kdeedu question is we dropped a patch we shouldn't have.
<ScottK> (test building a fix now)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so I looked, but what do I see?
<apachelogger> other than that you are not obeying surrounding code formatting
<apachelogger> ScottK: I love me a good docbook fail
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from what i gather from the sparse surroudning of that patch in lack of motivation to open the file ... you are doing bogus things
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> the ifs above correct the mime to something proper
<apachelogger> there are specific mimetypes for compressed tars and specific mimetypes for compressed postscripts...
<apachelogger> you however changed the mime to text/plain which is simply wrong
<apachelogger> because it is compressed text/plain
<apachelogger> so rekonq tries to open plain text and falls over compression
<francisco_t> Hi, who knows about kdepim/akonadi?
<apachelogger> francisco_t: morning, #akonadi knows a lot about that stuff ;)
<francisco_t> Do you know any bug about duplicates "personal contacts" in kaddressbook/akonadi in maverik beta? (fresh install)
<apachelogger> nope
<francisco_t> I get two "personal contacts" in kaddressbook (empty), and akonadi have 2 "personal contacts" and 3 "contactos personales" (spanish), repeated?. It's the first boot of kontact.
<Sput> meeeh. launchpad still down?
<francisco_t> clean install in english, same problem, two "personal contacs" in kaddressbook and 4 resource in akonadi...
<Sput> well bazaar.launchpad.net at lesat
<yofel> Sput: here too, there were a few people complaining already in #launchpad
<Sput> ok
<Sput> I really need to know which patches kubuntu applies to qt-4.7-rc1
<apachelogger> francisco_t: you really should ask in #akonadi or maybe #kontact
<apachelogger> Sput: that can be arranged for
<Sput> apachelogger: thanks... since quassel seems to be broken with kubuntu's 4.7-rc1, and I have a victim for debugging nearby currently :)
<yofel> Sput: what happens?
 * yofel didn't upgrade qt yet
 * apachelogger is wondering if starcraft2 is worth its money
<Sput> yofel: wordwrap is broken, and it looks like I am applying a workaround that I need to apply to the 4.7 branch of Qt (I'm using that), but somehow don't need to apply on kubuntu's rc1
<Sput> apachelogger: it totally is, but it'll destroy your social life
<yofel> oh that ^^
<apachelogger> I do not have no social life
<apachelogger> Sput: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/patches/
<apachelogger> the thingies listed in the series file get applied
<apachelogger> everything with a kubuntu_ prefix is from us everything else from debian and there partially from qt-copy I suppose
<Sput> ok
<Sput> mmmpf.
<Sput> doesn't look suspicious
<Sput> so now I need to figure out why quassel thinks it runs on Qt 4.6
<Sput> apachelogger: are you using 4.7-rc1? is your wordwrap broken too?
<apachelogger> did not restart quassel yet
<apachelogger> Sput: where would I see if wordwrap is broken?
<Sput> apachelogger: all words are broken past their first character
<apachelogger> looks pretty normal to me here
<Sput> huh.
<Sput> and I assume you're using quassel-0.7-rc too?
<yofel> apachelogger: I do get 'appl\ny' here as word wrap
<yofel> v0.8-pre (0.8-pre+2 git-0ec85b3)
<Sput> yofel: oh? the other guy here gets a\npply
<apachelogger> 0.7-rc1 
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot16.png
<Sput> this makes things... awkward.
<yofel> Sput: still running qt4.7beta
<yofel> upgrading qt right now
<Sput> yofel: thanks
<Sput> apachelogger: meh. and I thought this would be easy.
<apachelogger> :P
<Sput> all reports for broken wordwrap came from kubuntu users
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> that is because we have so many :P
<francisco_t> Maybe the bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215945
<ubottu> KDE bug 215945 in general "Duplicate akonadi ressources at akonadi first run" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<francisco_t> thanks apachelogger
<yofel> Sput: here word wrap looks perfectly fine with rc1
<Sput> yofel: ah. as it should be. it being broken with the beta was expected
<Sput> apachelogger, yofel: you're using maverick? maybe it's a problem in lucid only
<yofel> mav
<apachelogger> mav too
<Sput> hmmm
<Sput> though I think ScottK reported broken wordwrap too
<Sput> hmmm, then I should check the patches in the lucid backport package of qt
<Sput> ScottK might have been running a 4.7 beta as well
<Sput> looks like all the guys reporting broken wordwrap with 4.7-rc1 are also running lucid + backports...
<Sput> lol. and running quassel-0.6.1 which doesn't contain the bugfix for qt 4.7...
<Sput> problem solved.
<apachelogger> how?
<apachelogger> do we need to deploy fixness?
<Sput> no, but I need to release a 0.6.2 that contains the fix for Qt 4.7
<apachelogger> ic
<Sput> and I need to figure out if ScottK still has the problem with 4.7-rc1
<Sput> here's the gist of it: quassel 0.6 runs well with Qt 4.6, but is broken with Qt 4.7 post beta
<Sput> quassel 0.7 runs well with Qt 4.6 and Qt 4.7 post beta, but is broken with Qt 4.7 pre rc1
<Sput> that means users with quassel 0.6 and qt 4.7 post rc1 get in trouble
<Sput> and all that thanks to the #$%#@!$@$ Nokians changing behavior/return value of a function mid-cycle
<apachelogger> surely brisbane is at fault! :P
 * apachelogger adores multimediakit
 * Sput makes a 0.6.2 release
 * apachelogger still finds it silly that amarok can filter stupid resources
<apachelogger> I always type in my search and expect it to come up with actual music
<apachelogger> wir fahrn fahrn fahrn auf der autobahn *sing*
<yofel> lol
<jussi> apachelogger: you always wanted to shoot a bear... right? :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M&feature=player_embedded
 * jussi giggles
<apachelogger> I am the flash inside your heart
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> <3 identica
<apachelogger> did anyone upload l10n for 4.5.1 to the ppa?
<mfraz74> had to remove ktorrent this morning and then reinstall it as it wouldn't upgrade properly
<Mamarok> claydoh, Riddell: JFYI, I set the user bhaskarsharma on moderation in the kubuntu-users ML. He is not using KDE and only bashing about it.
<Mamarok> and we should maybe just remind people that suggesting to change desktop is not a solution when people ask for help
<Mamarok> There are too many folks who don't even run KDE, no idea what they are doing in that ML
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I wonder why suse's funambol 8 got a soverison and ruphy's funambol 9 snapshot does not
<mfraz74> Mamarok: i agree, switching to gnome isn't a solution.
<Mamarok> mfraz74: the users are on this mailing list because they use Kubuntu, so suggesting to switch to Gnome is just not acceptable.
<Mamarok> I wonder what would happen if somebody would go to the ubuntu-users list and tell people to switch to KDE...
<mfraz74> Mamarok: exactly
<Sput> Mamarok: only good things, obviously.
<Mamarok> Sput: oh please try, I would love to see the flameware ;)
<mfraz74> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> that would be just the right thing for a boring sunday afternoon
 * apachelogger shouts at funambol
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: love your blog post 
<apachelogger> "Canonical hat zusätzlich die Browseralternative Rekonq beigelegt, die standardmäßig eine Webkit-Engine mitbringt."
<apachelogger> fsck.ext4
<apachelogger> Mamarok: they just made me cry again
<yofel> alternative? wasn't that the default? o.O (or is that for gnome o.O?)
<apachelogger> also note how kubuntu is coming from canonical but ubuntu from the ubuntu team
<apachelogger> or is the ubuntu team a group within canonical
<Mamarok> apachelogger: *hugs*
 * apachelogger is going to throw up now and switch to opensuse
 * Mamarok goes to Golem telling them how stupid they are
<Mamarok> apachelogger: comment sent
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got it :)
<jussi> yay for dolphin freezes...
 * jussi updates
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyways, im now following what kate does, on the fly decompression
<apachelogger> openfate is like brainstorm completely useless -.-
<shadeslayer> btw ubiquity is now awesome! it installs and asks for your details side by side
 * 52AACAD66 is away: Zurzeit abwesend
 * 52AACAD66 is back.
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot17.png
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> does it work? :D
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> if ive got ubuntu, can i compile kde from trunk?
<sheytan> i mean, when i install dev packages, will it not install the whole KDE? :D
<Mamarok> 52AACAD66: please disable your away messages
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sort of, id say install normal ubuntu + some dev packages > compile kdesupport with cmakekde > compile rest of the stuff
<shadeslayer> see techbase, i compiled KDE trunk last night
<sheytan> ok, thanks ;)
<sheytan> I don't have time to play with slack to compile KDE :D
<sheytan> it take too much time
<apachelogger> sheytan: of course it does!!!
<shadeslayer> hmm.. im not getting any backtraces.. :S
<sheytan> Do we have a lucid backport of the current rekonq?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: thanks for commenting
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, I hope it helps, we should actually try to get hold of the author of that article, this is the secnod time he gets it wrong
<Mamarok> don't know if they actually read comments
<Mamarok> apachelogger: we could target the author of the article directly: jt@golem.de
<Mamarok> if they get it wrong again, that's certainly something we should do
<apachelogger> AFAIK they tend to at times
<apachelogger> not sure why since their comments are just as crappy as heise's
<apachelogger> and obviously the news aint much better
<JontheEchidna> bleh, the virtuoso backport for lucid broke nepomuk \o/
<apachelogger> ni-pomuk
<apachelogger> ni! ni! ni!
<apachelogger> :D
<maco> apachelogger: have you been knighted?
<apachelogger> maco: by the king of the britons himself! ;)
<ScottK> Mamarok: I got all depressed about the state of Kwin in 4.5 and forgot about your amarok issue.  What was the missing package again?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm currently concocting a plan where we drop back to kwin from 4.4, update kdedpim to 4.4.6, and release two weeks late so we can have 4.5.2 for the rest and then the story has a happy ending.
 * ScottK didn't test the whole older version of kwin idea yet though.  That's the most uncertain bit.
<maco> whats wrong with the rest of 4.5.1 that needs to wait til 4.5.2?
<maco> everything that's not kwin seems pretty nice
<maco> though... while we're picking on kwin...
<maco> when i switch from netbook to desktop UI and from air-for-netbook to air, itd be really nice if it added titlebars and buttons to the windows instead of just resizing them small and leaving them without buttons
<maco> only *new* windows get buttons
<Nightrose> ScottK: i'm sitting here with martin if he can help with anything
<Nightrose> wrt kwin
<ScottK> maco: That's not kwin.  That's agateau's work.
<ScottK> (I'm pretty sure)
<maco> oh?
<maco> i figured window borders = kwin. whatd agateau do to it?
<ScottK> Actually I'm not sure.
<ScottK> The menubar stuff affects that too.
<ScottK> I'd ask him, in any case, he can tell you.
<maco> ok
<ompaul> someone might want to look at that and update it (drive by bug reports don't you hate them ;-) ) http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<mgraesslin_> ScottK: it does not sound like a good idea to drop kwin to 4.4 - you might very easily break Plasma
<ScottK> mgraesslin_: I expect it won't work, but I find 4.5 a regression on all the hardware I actually own.
<mgraesslin_> so let's try to fix it
<ScottK> Your solution of just blacklisting hardware is no solution in my book.  Yes it lets the systems run, but less well than they did with 4.4.
<mgraesslin> there are other solutions
<mgraesslin> we have to try to find the real solution
<ScottK> OK.  I'm open to working on it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I just pushed a missing patch in bzr to get kdeedu to build on armel.  Unfortunately it now FTBFS.  Would you please find a minion to fix it (I'm far too depressed).
<apachelogger> ScottK: as I understand it dropping to kwin 4.4 would only be a temprorary solution anyway? so we could just use blacklisting as intermediate fix and then get a proper solution with 4.5.2?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
 * mgraesslin is looking for the bugreport - there are some ideas
<apachelogger> ScottK: we are low on minions these days
<ScottK> apachelogger: We'd have to delay the release for htat.
 * apachelogger thinks of it as releasing on-original-time instead of with-regression
<ScottK> Right.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: the regression might be what's listed in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241402#c42
<ubottu> KDE bug 241402 in compositing "kwin freezes when changing related settings in systemsettings while compositing is active" [Normal,New]
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I have seen that as part of the problem.
<mgraesslin> so if you revert it, does it work?
<nixternal> i just witnessed that bug report actually...on intel *gasp*
<mgraesslin> or does LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 kwin --replace & fix the problem
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Here are the bugs I've filed (with hardware specifics) on Launchpad.  If it would be helpful to have any of these on bugs.kde.org, I'll send them there too: Bug 630632 Bug 630580 Bug 630530 Bug 628930.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630632 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) "Kwin compositing fail on maverick" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630580 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) "No compositing with kwin (and doesn't work well if enabled)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630530 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) "Fails to work at all with Kwin compositing in Maverick" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628930 in mesa (Ubuntu Maverick) "Desktop effects not active by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628930
<ScottK> Let me switch to a system that has that problem and see.
<mgraesslin> for me it's very difficult to do anything about it as the only Intel system I have access to for development is not showing the problem
<ScottK> I didn't actually test reverting yet.  That will take some time to put together
<nixternal> I also note that with compositing enabled, and using Chrome to view Google Reader, if there are a lot of unread feeds, when I go to the folder with the feeds, it has a messed up view until you scroll down/up. then it clears everything up
<ScottK> nixternal: What graphics hardware?
<nixternal> intel of course
<ScottK> Which?
<nixternal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<nigelb> who triggered ubottu :)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I just replicated that freeze on my netbook.  Now I'll try it with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 kwin --replace
<apachelogger> nigelb: nixternal did
 * nigelb kicks ubottu 
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot18.png
<mgraesslin> btw the only real fix will be to have Intel drivers not saying that they support things they do not support. Maybe you have better internal contacts to get these things fixed
<ScottK> mgraesslin: That was interesting.  As soon as I restarted kwin in indirect, compositing was enabled.  trying to change effects settings resulted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/488789/
<ScottK> The changed did take effect though.  It looked like the crash was as it was starting.
<mgraesslin> yeah we get about 10 such crashes per week
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Crash and restart is better than a frozen desktop.
<mgraesslin> that looks like the issue of Intel not being able to handle two Gl Contexts in short time
<mgraesslin> ScottK: if you revert that patch, you have to disable blur by default
<mgraesslin> and we have to patch the lanczos filter
<ScottK> Sigh.
<mgraesslin> we did that change to direct rendering, because of the brokeness before
<ScottK> Is there something that can be done about the Intel/two Gl context problem?  Slow it down?
<mgraesslin> if I were able to reproduce it....
<ScottK> If only apachelogger would send you his netbook.  His is the same as mine.
<ScottK> He's close enough you might actually get it.
<maco> oooh that indirect=1 thing made mine stop flickering on show-all-the-windows mode
<mgraesslin> the solution would be to not load blur and lanczos if we are in direct rendering
<ScottK> maco: Yours is intel too, right?
<mgraesslin> I just checked our api and we do not expose it :-(
<maco> everything i own is intel. i dont trust ati and nvidia to not do stupid things like drop support
<ScottK> Heh.
<mgraesslin> but it's something I wanted to have for 4.6 anyway
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK.  So what can we do then?
<mgraesslin> as I am just at a sprint I have a look on it right now
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> I am glad this GL shit makes sense to someone. I think I just pulled out the most hair ever looking at it. I will leave this stuff to the super nerds, *cough* mgraesslin *cough* :p
<nigelb> I don't trust Intel enough to work :/
<maco> when i get home i can try using kwin on my other laptops too and see how a 945 does (i dont think that was on your list, ScottK?)
 * maco blinks 
<maco> why does this window have a titlebar?
<nigelb> Running Debian because anything newer than Karmic doesn't work on this @#$$##$^ :/
<ScottK> maco: The netbook is 945.
<ScottK> So is my laptop and one of the desktops.
<maco> oh ok. i have 945, 965, and whatevers on a atom n450
<nixternal> Intel has always worked for me, never once have I had an issue, never once have I had to use some piece of shit proprietary driver, never once did I not have a projector not work when giving a presentation, and never once did I have to open some stupid nvidia app and click this or that 20 times, reboot 4 times, and then click some more just to get a 640x480 presentation resolution on a high definition projector. </case>
<nixternal> but...KDE 4.5.1 is working flawlessly on my lappy with an nvidia gpu :p
<maco> nixternal: one of my laptops stopped speaking vga recently :(  the 965 wouldnt talk to the projector at SELF
<apachelogger> ScottK, mgraesslin: I can send if desired, I could also deliver it personally and then visit Nightrose ;)
<nigelb> nixternal: now is once ;)
<maco> OH OH OH
<nixternal> \o/  ^o^  o(  /o\
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes, but we know about you and proprietary software.
<nixternal> it's fun to stay at the...Y M C A
<maco> i requested that Okular be the PDF viewer installed on the laptops at OLF for people giving presentations from pdf slides, and they said yes :)
<shadeslayer> whut
<mgraesslin> wstephenson already offered me access to a Notebook
<nigelb> nixternal: hahahaha
<maco> because okular's little circle thing on the corner showing how far through your slides you are is awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut
<shadeslayer> i dont understand a word
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> something about kwin
<shadeslayer> you and Scott were having a discussion
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kwin is broken and I am offering to send around netbooks for testing :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at kdeedu in bzr.  Update the package with that, test build and then once it FTBFS, fix that.
<shadeslayer> oh... id like one :D
<apachelogger> not to india!!! :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The kwin discussion is a separate one.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill pay for shipping :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, kdeedu is FTBFS because ScottK did not QA a patch
<shadeslayer> ohk .. can fix that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and now you are the lucky guy who is going to fix it and win eternal gratitude
<shadeslayer> \o/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'll sponsor it one you've fixed it.
<shadeslayer> m
<nixternal> jeesh, just throw ScottK under the bus there apachelogger :p
<nigelb> apachelogger: think of the possiblities - a vacaaaation in India!
<ScottK>  + gratitude and stuff.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> i was free anyways.. watching House :P
<ScottK> nixternal: He hides that the real issue was my mistake believing him when he said it was ready for upload, he just lacked the bandwidth to do it.
<apachelogger> I did not say it was ready :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ScottK: when was that patch removed?
<apachelogger> cause I didnt see it last I checked bzr log
<ScottK> apachelogger: 4.5.0b -> 4.5.1 and it's not fixed upstream.
<ScottK> Maybe it never made it into bzr.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that does not appear in bzr
<ScottK> Someone forgot bzr add.
<apachelogger> yeah, that would explain it
<shadeslayer> IIRC isnt the qreal patch applied upstream?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not for 4.5.1 it's not.
<ScottK> It may have been after.
<shadeslayer> and it FTBFS's in genral right? not specifically for ARM
 * apachelogger has too many open windows
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: usrc:kdeedu
<apachelogger> use the force
<apachelogger> oh not uploade
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: malinformed URL ....
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<apachelogger> ^^
 * shadeslayer has Neon
<ScottK> It's specially FTBFS on armel in the archive.  The test build I did overnight failed on i386.
<shadeslayer> ok
 * mgraesslin is just compiling a possible patch
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: for edu ?
<mgraesslin> for kwin
<ScottK> shadeslayer: He's an upstream kwin developer.  Kdeedu is all yours.
<shadeslayer> ohh :P
<shadeslayer> whats the problem in kwin? 
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: you do not read planetkde, do you?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ive been out of touch for the past 2-3 days
<shadeslayer> likewise for xkcd as well....
<mgraesslin> ScottK: possible patch http://pastebin.com/mPgKiEb3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i made planetkde :P
<shadeslayer> sort of
<shadeslayer> ( read adjams entry )
<mgraesslin> it compiles and compositing still works with nvidia
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I'll give it a try.  It will take me a while.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not follow... Riddell made planetkde pretty much :P
<apachelogger> hence it is using pyth0rn software IIRC ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha.. i meant look at adjams post
<apachelogger> what post where?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2010/09/04/sucking-weekends/
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> you are the sucking? :O
<shadeslayer> yeah i get that response
<shadeslayer> s/get/got
<apachelogger> or were you one of the mind masturbat0rs
<shadeslayer> from #kde-devel ...
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> the latter
<shadeslayer> the txt.gz problem :P
<apachelogger> adjams saw that?
<shadeslayer> i think yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the person who said it does that a lot ^^
<apachelogger> same thing when you go ask something with a kubuntu flag in your hand ;)
<shadeslayer> heh.. 
<shadeslayer> ill be off for a while, kdeedu building
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1171877 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/ (UpdaterWindow.cpp UpdaterWindow.h) Return to the updater view when errors occur
 * apachelogger makes a gitorious project
<apachelogger> http://gitorious.org/kcm-qt-graphicssystem/kcm-qt-graphicssystem
<apachelogger> if someone wants to try it 
<apachelogger> bbiab
<JontheEchidna> neat, I know some people have been wanting that ^^
<mgraesslin> ScottK: I also attached the patch to the bug report for "cloud testing"
<ScottK> mgraesslin: While I'm waiting for kdebase-workspace to compile, it would help a lot if I could get a list of the capabilities Intel is misreporting (or some idea how to figure it out).  Canonical does have people that can talk to Intel if I can tell them what needs to be communicated.
<mgraesslin> the list is rather short: we need framebuffer objects and shaders
<mgraesslin> and in inderict rendering mode the unsupported (impossible) extensions should be removed
<mgraesslin> that's nothing I can provide as that's something only the driver developers can know
<ScottK> OK.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: if they need a reference: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173556#c41
<ubottu> KDE bug 173556 in compositing "Shader support not detected on various systems" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgraesslin> that's how NVIDIA does it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think I am going to release that as 1.0
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=129817
<sheytan> apachelogger is this new kmail icon in tray? :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> sekrit
<sheytan> what is it for? ;D
<apachelogger> for sekrit things :P
<apachelogger> that is the message-indicator plasmoid actually
<sheytan> Ooh :D
<sheytan> hope kmail will have such icon  :D
 * ScottK considers adding a "Where were you when LP was closed" comment to Benjamin Mako Hill's blog.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that was in the past, no one cares about that now
 * ScottK has plenty of grumpiness to spread around today.
<apachelogger> me too :D
<apachelogger> but that is no news :D
 * apachelogger wonders if it is rekonq that messes up cookies or if his cookie settings are broken
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think maybe we ought to generalize the kubuntu-firefox-installer into kubuntu-browser-that-doesnt-suck-installer and have chromium for an option too.
<apachelogger> let me quickly envision a UI for that
<apachelogger> yah, entirely possible
<apachelogger> oh, I do have no inkscape, how sad
 * apachelogger uses googe draw thing instead
 * sheytan is going to test pim beta3
 * ScottK prods at shadeslayer over kdeedu
<apachelogger> that almost killedmy hand now
<apachelogger> what a horrible thing to use
<apachelogger> also rekonq fails it
<apachelogger> every second draw operation it fails to paint the drawing area for some reason
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot20.png
<apachelogger> alternatively one could have gigantic green accept icons next to each browser and have individual install operations
<ScottK> Nicely reinforces the need for the change though.
<apachelogger> which probably makes more sense since the user only will want one (hopefully)
<ScottK> Yeah.  That would work.
<sheytan> apachelogger gigantic icons aren't sexy. Trust me :P
<apachelogger> this is about ease of use not sex
<apachelogger> if I wanted sex I would draw a butterfly as background
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping!!
<apachelogger> ScottK: I still think we should just ship firefox by default
<apachelogger> that was my favored solution all along
<ScottK> It sort of sucks too, IMO.
<sheytan> apachelogger when somethings looks bad it isn't easy to use. Not for me :P
<shadeslayer> PONG
<apachelogger> ScottK: it at least renders properly and is one of those that most website creators actually try to work in
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does your rekonq loose cookies?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it sems to build fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no..
<shadeslayer> but mine is a bit outdated
<apachelogger> I just reset my cookiejar and yet it looses cookies
<shadeslayer> like 12 hours outdated
<sheytan> apachelogger will this work full screen like the ff installer?
<apachelogger> I am seeing this longer
<apachelogger> much longer
<shadeslayer> no more commits i see
<shadeslayer> ScottK: want build log?
<apachelogger> the launchpad issue I was ranting about which turned out to be a rekonq problem was also related to cookies..
<shadeslayer> its fully built without issues
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe, dunno
<apachelogger> it will be the ff installer just with more options for that matter
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also this is rekonq with kde svn
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any steps to reproduce your issue?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488833/
<shadeslayer> might take a while to load... 5 MB build log
<apachelogger> bug 250298 \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250298 in linux (Ubuntu) "Problem booting Ubuntu Hardy Heron LiveCD on HP nx9010" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250298
<apachelogger> kde bug 250298
<apachelogger> actually
<ubottu> KDE bug 250298 in general "Rekonq looses cookies " [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=250298
 * apachelogger never reported that much bugs against one product on bko
<apachelogger> ...and I use do to be in a relationship with amarok...
<apachelogger> sheytan: feel free to drop me a mockup of sexy design btw
<sheytan> apachelogger well, i'll  try ;)
<shadeslayer> \o/ rekonq frooze up trying to open that bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: i hope you backtraced that :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it was just a freeze, it opens now :D
<apachelogger> like in it continued to work?
<shadeslayer> yes...
<shadeslayer> froze up for like 5 seconds...
<apachelogger> silly crap
<apachelogger> does do that loads of times here come to think of it
<apachelogger> mostly when I am on hardcore javascript foo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw when i login to gmail > close rekonq > open rekonq and go to gmail, it works
 * apachelogger actually wanted to blog
<apachelogger> but since rekonq does not let me
<apachelogger> kubotu_: yo
<shadeslayer> :O
 * shadeslayer hugs kubotu_
 * shadeslayer hugs jussi
<kubotu_> re apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cookies are persistent across rekonq sessions, most likely because of kio_http being persistent
<apachelogger> so gmail works for me too as long as I do not log out
<apachelogger> wordpress however fails immediately
<shadeslayer> lemme try
<apachelogger> which now prevents me from blogging
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> blogilo to the rescue
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<Mamarok> ScottK: sorry, was afk, it is not requiring a MySQL package as a hard dependency, no problem for KDE users as those have it installed  by default, only causes problems for non-KDE users
<Mamarok> IIRC it is mysql-server-core
 * shadeslayer doesnt remember his wp username
<apachelogger> mine is torchwood
<shadeslayer> apparently mine is shadeslayer1
<shadeslayer> who knew... :P
<apachelogger> why 1?
<apachelogger> are you coming in multiple iterations?
<apachelogger> when will we get the upgrade?
<apachelogger> do we have to pay for it?
<shadeslayer> because shadeslayer.wp wasnt available ;D
<shadeslayer> hhahahaha
<apachelogger> how long do we get security updates for shadeslayer1?
<shadeslayer> there will only be one version.. shadeslayer1 :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> kubotu: stay!
 * apachelogger wanted shadeslayer4 with shadeslayershell and zeitshade
<shadeslayer> zeitshade? :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> those users
<apachelogger> not even saying thank you when I fix a bug in less than 2 hours
<apachelogger> including build time that is
<Mamarok> ScottK: actually, it is libmysqlclient16, which in turn should drag in more MySQL packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works for me
<Mamarok> namely mysql-common
 * shadeslayer should really blog
<apachelogger> Mamarok: amarok depends on libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.21-1)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw theres a updated version of shadeslayer, shadeslayer90 on skype
<shadeslayer> you might want that
<apachelogger> on skype?
<apachelogger> talking about skype
<apachelogger> I wanted to do something fancy with skype
<shadeslayer> wp seems to work for me
<apachelogger> but eventually forgot about it
 * apachelogger is wondering when JT will get rid of gdebi
<shadeslayer> yep.. i even closed rekonq and started it again, and it works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your on rekonq git?
 * shadeslayer is also thinking of buying a VPS
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yus
<shadeslayer> works for me
<shadeslayer> BUT... i have outdated qt... im just updating now
<shadeslayer> and im on KDE svn... 
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: look at favicon of brainstorm.ubuntu
<shadeslayer> drupal favicon :P
<apachelogger> you broke it
<sheytan> apachelogger where kubuntu-firefox-installer stores its data?
<sheytan> llike images
<sheytan> nvm, i found it ;P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nah.. it should show kubuntu icon.. drupal broke it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> true
<tim> hi, on ubuntu maverick, how can i install the pluginconfigpageinterface.h header? it used to be part of the kdesdk-dev package ...
<apachelogger> I wonder if other browsers do show the ubuntu cion
<shadeslayer> they wont
<shadeslayer> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/favicon.ico <<
<apachelogger> hi tim
<apachelogger> tim: what does that header do?
<apachelogger> !find pluginconfigpageinterface.h
<ubottu> File pluginconfigpageinterface.h found in kdesdk-dev
<apachelogger> !find pluginconfigpageinterface.h maverick
<ubottu> Package/file pluginconfigpageinterface.h does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: silly
<tim> apachelogger, it defines the plugin interface for kate
<apachelogger> oh
<tim> i'm trying to install a kate plugin
<apachelogger> that might have moved to kdelibs or maybe kdevplatform 
<tim> apachelogger, but the package database doesn't find it ... also packages.ubuntu.com doesn't
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> let me have a look
<apachelogger> tim: someone thought it is a good idea to kill the dev package
<apachelogger> debian it seems
<tim> apachelogger, without providing the content in some other package?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> it is listed as not-installed with comment "#devstuff"
<apachelogger> lex79: pingy
<lex79> o/
<apachelogger> lex79: since you merged that, did you look into that more in detail?
<lex79> which paclage?
<lex79> *package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude im not getting backtraces!!! in kde SVN
<apachelogger> lex79: kdesdk(-dev)
<apachelogger> well, you will need a dbg package most obviously :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or do you have a handcrafted build?
<shadeslayer> no like.. not even one line :P
<lex79> what's the problem?
<apachelogger> in that case you would need to build with debug enabled
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: used cmakekde
<shadeslayer> ohhhh
<shadeslayer> that and one more thing..
<apachelogger> lex79: since r72 it is gone (merged away one could say ;))
<apachelogger> lex79: problem is that it contained for example the headers that are necessary to build 3rd party kate plugins
<lex79> Remove kdesdk-dev. It is not used and we aren't actually handling the libraries as we should.
<lex79> by [ Sune Vuorela ]
<lex79> maybe Debian doesn't need it
<lex79> do we use kdesdk-dev?
<apachelogger> tim wants to
<apachelogger> it is not like we are packaging for us, is it? :P
<lex79> well, we can readd it if we want
<apachelogger> lex79: well, we could create likate(-dev) and upstream that to debian too
<lex79> likate-dev? what's mean likate? lol
<apachelogger> libkate :P
<lex79> oh ok
<apachelogger> lex79: libkateinterfaces actually
<lex79> -dev ?
<apachelogger> and that
<apachelogger> both
<apachelogger> libkateinterfaces<whateversoversionthathas> && libkateinterfaces-dev
<apachelogger> seems to be the only shared lib other than usr/lib/libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so.0.0.1
<apachelogger> in kate anyway
<tim> apachelogger, lex79, it seems, that debian doesn't provide this header at all ... before adding it, maybe there is a way to generate from the kdesdk package?
<apachelogger> also from http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdesdk/kate/plugins/externaltools/CMakeLists.txt?revision=853859&view=markup I gather it is the lib plugins need to link against
<lex79> I think they are in not-installed file
<apachelogger> lex79: yep
<apachelogger> marked "#devstuff"
<sheytan> apachelogger http://i.imgur.com/OH1FH.jpg
<apachelogger> lex79: are you going to introduce those packages and talk to sune?
<sheytan> change text on install button to 'install firefox' when firefox is selected
 * apachelogger should be blogging :P
<lex79> it's easy make the packages and move the files from not-installed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what if we want to add another browser?
<shadeslayer> wha
<lex79> apachelogger: but I have no time now, I can do tomorrow
<apachelogger> eh
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> sheytan: what if we want to add another browser?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sry
<shadeslayer> no problemo
<lex79> or this night maybe
<apachelogger> lex79: maybe shadeslayer wants to do it ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger, you make the white background wider :P
<apachelogger> lex79: also, we need more minios
<sheytan> make it svg and you're home
<lex79> apachelogger: it's a minion work this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna do some library package messing?
<shadeslayer> no more work for tonight :P
<shadeslayer> tommorow i can do it
<apachelogger> sheytan: I was more thinkig about space constraints here
<apachelogger> vertical scrollbars are devil
<lex79> apachelogger: I think I know how to get involved more minions but I still have to think about it :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh forgot to mention, the symbols file needs updating
<sheytan> apachelogger well, you will not add 10 browsers, are you? :D
<apachelogger> lex79: I shall come visit and bring choclate chip cookies with me if you drag along 5 more minions ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: why not?
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> technically we are already at 3
<sheytan> If you don't want to make that image wider then scall it down, change its height :)
<apachelogger> firefox, chromium, konqueror
<shadeslayer> firefox is cool and safe.. whatever... lol
<apachelogger> I am not even sure those 3 would fit on a netbook in that design
<sheytan> apachelogger, make the icons smaller, add in one row 3-4 icons, and 2 icons in a column
<lex79> apachelogger: I read in the log that you make kcm raster :)
<apachelogger> lex79: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KCM+Qt+Graphics+System?content=129817
<apachelogger> that is what I wanted to blog about but people keep interrupting :P
<sheytan> apachelogger that way you will have 6 or 8 browsers
<sheytan> want a mock?
<apachelogger> sheytan: please
<sheytan> sure
 * apachelogger needs to go ask seele on a thumbs up on that stuff anyway
<sheytan> btw, are we playing windows? :D
<lex79> apachelogger: why not in desktop effects kcm instead in a new kcm one ?
<sheytan> with that browsers :D
<apachelogger> lex79: cause upstream doesnt want it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on of the admins of b.u.c fixed favicon
<lex79> silly upstream
<apachelogger> lex79: also it does not really have to do anything with desktop effects
 * apachelogger has a word order issue now
<lex79> in advanced tab it does
<apachelogger> lex79: no
<apachelogger> that is other stuff :P
<apachelogger> that is desktop effects
<lex79> oh right :P
<apachelogger> that setting is about QWidget rendering
<shadeslayer> bye guys .. off to sleep
<lex79> yeah yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cool, can you now fix up kate foo so that tim can build his kate plugin? :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nini
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can fix tommorow :)
<shadeslayer> cya till tmmrw then
<apachelogger> tim: as soon as someone stops making up excuses for not fixing it you should get a new dev package for kate plugins ;)
<tim> apachelogger, great!
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is kdeedu fixed?
<ScottK> Mamarok: apachelogger is correct.  amarok on Lucid already depends on libmysqlclient16, so that's not it.
<ScottK> Bad shadeslayer.  Didn't push his changes.
<Mamarok> well, the error is that non-KDE users don't have any mysql installed after installing Amarok, what else than a dependency issue would cause that
<apachelogger> ScottK: I got the impression it built just like that for him
<ScottK> Weird.
<Mamarok> the 2.3.1 package in the backports PPA is working fine, just not the 2.3.0 one
 * ScottK updates the pbuilder and tries again.
<apachelogger> Mamarok, ScottK: I do not think it is the lack of mysql itself is it, I mean, Amarok is supposed to have the daemon embedded, no?
<ScottK> Mamarok: Which PPA?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: embedded provided you actually have mysql installed
<Mamarok> apachelogger: witout the libmysqlclient16 package it can't build a collection
<ScottK> Speaking of PPAs, whoever is dealing with the backports PPA, you'll want to update quassel there since 0.6.1 doesn't deal with Qt 4.7 well.
<Mamarok> and all users I helped so far didn't have any of the requred MySQLK packages isntalled
<Mamarok> -K
<apachelogger> ScottK: Sput is working on 0.6.2 which will work with Qt 4.7
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yep.  That's the one that should go in the PPA.
<Sput> apachelogger: 0.6.2 is tagged
<Sput> and tarballed
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am blogging
<apachelogger> for an hour already ... :P
<ScottK> So someone should put that in the ppa
<sheytan> apachelogger http://i.imgur.com/pZXT1.jpg
<sheytan> ofcourse it's a fase mockup, really fast ;P
<sheytan> so the quality sucks
<ScottK> Mamarok: I'm going to diff the packaging between the two.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> opinions on http://i.imgur.com/pZXT1.jpg ?
<smarter> apachelogger: how would you end up on this screen?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: why do you have two identical lines?
<apachelogger> kmenu -> apps -> intarwebs -> Install Browser That Does Not Suck
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the are just identical in that mock
<Mamarok> OK
<apachelogger> imagine there is firefox, chromium, opera, konqueror, arora...
<smarter> apachelogger: What's the usecase? The guy who know what web browser he wants can just install it using muon/software center/whatever
<Mamarok> rekonq...
<smarter> The guy who doesn't is still clueless
<apachelogger> smarter: scott suggested that we provide more browsers to select that match "browsers that do not suck" 
<ScottK> Since clearly we can't manage to ship one.
<smarter> Still, this just add confusion, I can see the point of the firefox installer because of the brand recognition, but if you can't handle kpackagekit, you probably can't handle a web browser selection screen either
<lex79> ScottK: do we need quassel 0.7 in backport ppa?
<ScottK> lex79: 0.6.2 would be better.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Mamarok: Does libamarokcore.so exist in 2.3.0 or was it new in 2.3.1? (we don't have one in our 2.3.0 package)
<lex79> uhm where's 0.6.2? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+changelog
<Mamarok> ScottK: hm, I don't remember when the refactoring was exactly, Nightrose, do you?
<ScottK> Mamarok: The mysql related depends for the package in lucid and the one in the backports PPA are identical.
<apachelogger> who can review a blog post for me?
<ScottK> Depends on how grumpy you want it to sound.  Today I excel at grumpy.
<lex79> ScottK: are you sure 0.6.2 is out?
<ScottK> lex79: Sput just said it was.
<lex79> Sput: where's 0.6.2?
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ packaging victim <<<<< helper
<apachelogger> ScottK: not grumpy at all :P
<apachelogger> no grumpy topic it is
 * ScottK is probably useless then.
<Sput> lex79: http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.6.2.tar.bz2
<lex79> Sput: thanks
<apachelogger> Mamarok: do you have time to quickly look at a blog post?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/
<apachelogger> if that works
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> apachelogger: "performance reasons on Identi.ca I thought" comma after identi.a
<Mamarok> ca,
<Mamarok> apachelogger: "variable has lowest priority it is still " comma after priority
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and I would reoprder this sentence: "was some talk on identi.ca about using..."
<Mamarok> reorder*
<Mamarok> else it could be misunderstood
<apachelogger> yeah, there is something fishy about it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: otherwise coherent enough for publishing?
<Mamarok> yep, looks good
<apachelogger> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> apachelogger: de nada :)
<Mamarok> I love blog posts like this, short and to the point :)
<ScottK> Mamarok: Here are the new packages pulled in by the PPA amarok: libdbusmenu-glib1 libindicate-qt0 libindicate4 libkdecore5 libkdeui5 libkdewebkit5 libkdnssd4 libkfile4 libkio5 libknewstuff2-4 libknewstuff3-4 libkparts4 libkutils4  libnepomuk4 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libqtwebkit4 libsolid4 libthreadweaver4
<ScottK> Any suggestions which one we want?
<Mamarok> libpulse? why that?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> As you can see, it's quite a list and nothing mysql related, so I'm a bit confused about what's needed.
<Mamarok> most of those don't make much sense to me
<ScottK> I know that the PPA one has dbusmenu support that the release one doesn't.
<Mamarok> well, as I said, the non-KDE users of Lucid simply don't get libmysqlclient16 and mysql-common
<Mamarok> so maybe the problem is with the libmysqlclient16 package?
<ScottK> Mamarok: Not sure.  I installed amarok in a minimal chroot and got both those with it.
<Mamarok> then I don't know, all I know is that there is no database when installed without KDE
<Sput> that was quick lex79, thanks :)
<lex79> Sput: no problem ;)
<Sput> also, google alerts is amazingly quick sometimes :D
<ScottK> Mamarok: Next time you find one of these people missing libmysqlclient16, have them do "aptitude why-not libmysqlclient16" and see if it says a reason for it not to be installed.
<Mamarok> well, the newsstuff is needed to install new scripts
<Mamarok> ScottK: yes, I will do that
<Mamarok> there certainly will be others
<ScottK> If we can figure out why, then maybe we can fix it.
<Mamarok> I start to think the problem is with the libmysqlclient6 package, not with the Amarok one
<ScottK> Could be.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: are you thinking about including this kcm (qt graphicssystem) into an PPA?
<Sput> upstream it!
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1171940 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (9 files in 4 dirs) API BREAK: renamed the downloadProgress signal to globalDownloadProgress, added a packageDownloadProgress(const QString &name, int percentage) signal.
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1171942 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (muon/MainWindow.cpp updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp) LibQApt API break: downloadProgress -> globalDownloadProgress
<ScottK> maco: I put mgraesslin's patch in my PPA if you could give it a try.
 * Mamarok sighs at giovanni_re on the users ML
<Mamarok> he spends 20 minutes on a mail but pretends not to have time to file a bug report
<ScottK> It's OK.  We don't read them anyway.
<Daijoubu> Hello, i created a DSL connection in network manager but it doesn't trigger (dials).I selected the auto connect but even after restart it doesn't dial.
<Daijoubu> can someone tell me how to trigger the DSL connection in Kubuntu like in Gnome where when i create the DSL connectiona nd select auto connect after i clsoe the window the connection is triggered 
<Daijoubu> or is this a 10.10 beta bug?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-29
 * apachelogger waves fist in the general direction of CDs
<DarkwingDuck> We need a better Kubuntu default wallpaper
<apachelogger> what is wrong with that one?
<DarkwingDuck> Not... Kubuntuy enough IMO
<apachelogger> what is more kubuntu?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/cV9Lt.png ? :P
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> I've got to finish writing this Kubuntu Doc guide
<DarkwingDuck> before I go to bed.
<DarkwingDuck> This way the Kubuntu Doc Jam can launch
<JontheEchidna> Nubuntu, powered by NDE
<apachelogger> actually isnt there a nubuntu?
<apachelogger> prn os or something
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUbuntu
<apachelogger> there, so you can stream your prn over the networx
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> "remaster it with tools needed for penetration testing"
<JontheEchidna> yup, .prn os
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it would be great if you could drop a mail about how our qtwebkit snapshot needs updating because apachelogger gets loads of crashes from it
<apachelogger> kthxbai
<JontheEchidna> debfx touched it last :P
<JontheEchidna> rekonq can't edit LP blueprint whiteboards :(
<JontheEchidna> oh, it does, it just doesn't stop spinning afterwards
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebootin
<jjesse> gotta love documentation, especially when every release we decide from application to name see Kontact vs Personal Information Manager
<jjesse> boo
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, I'm finishing this Kubuntu Doc Guide and then I'll be posting for the Kubuntu Doc Jam tonight.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: from what I can see, installing flashplugin-installer on and amd64 system is supposed to install a bunch of i386 packages
<micahg> JontheEchidna: that's correct
<micahg> multiarch FTW!
<JontheEchidna> before it was just using ia32-libs, yes?
<micahg> yep
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok, so then Muon's lack of support for multiarch is display-only. You just can't tell the difference between packages from Muon's display: http://i.imgur.com/VFPId.png
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what I think that should happen is that the QSortFilterProxyModel that the PackageModel drives can grow support for filtering by arch
<micahg> ia32-libs is on its way out
<JontheEchidna> that's nice. code copies are always un-nice
<micahg> yup, it's a security nightmare
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, there's nothing magic needed to be done to support installing multiarch packages. The issue is that Muon needs to display them in a way to minimize confusion.
<JontheEchidna> What I think I'll do is add the Package::architecture() and Package::isMultiArch() functions and have PackageProxyModel filter out archs based on filter mode. (Controllable by something in the GUI to specify "show only native" and "show native and foreign"
<JontheEchidna> then PackageModel's data() function can check for multiarch and then return "foopackage (i386)" for the display name
<JontheEchidna> as a bonus, we could even have PackageProxyModel tell PackageModel not to do any checks when PackageProxyModel is in native-only mode
<JontheEchidna> since it'd be filtering out the multiarch ones in the proxy model
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the only question is, should it default to "show both native and disambiguated foreign" or native-only for 11.10?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if it'd be prudent to include a GUI-method way to change the multiarch view policy in any patch I backport from Muon's git master since it wouldn't have translations... (only l10n'd in the languages that rosetta users will translate)
<JontheEchidna> micahg: btw, about bug 831768. Is step 3 of the test case referring to performing upgrades on the flash package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude cannot handle the same packages of different architectures being installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<JontheEchidna> (I'm trying to make sure Muon doesn't have the same issues)
<micahg> JontheEchidna: any upgrade
<JontheEchidna> oh, wow. that's busted
<micahg> JontheEchidna: and I'm using muon right now and it seems to be fine, my new choice until aptitude is fixed :)
<JontheEchidna> :D
<micahg> it shows me installed package size diffs which I like to look at
<JontheEchidna> the only multiarch issue in Muon right now is that the entries for the multiarch packages look basically identical to the native ones
<JontheEchidna> if you're clever, you'll remember that amd64 packages are usually larger than their i386 counterparts, and can check the size in the Technical Details tab :P
<JontheEchidna> but otherwise it's quite confusing
<micahg> you can't display it like dpkg does? foo:i386?
<JontheEchidna> I can, Muon just doesn't at the moment
<micahg> ah, ok
<JontheEchidna> due to some unfortunate timing (and the lack of an amd64 install until today) I wasn't able to get multiarch support in for 1.2.0
<JontheEchidna> so we're discussing how to best go about implementing it while keeping binary compatibility of the shared library and translations in mind
<JontheEchidna> At any rate, I should have a patch that I'll backport to the oneiric packages fairly soon
<micahg> well, it seems like displaying foo:arch for foreign arch packages is the easiest solution
<micahg> that doesn't need to be translatable either
<JontheEchidna> ah, the translations are a GUI way for optionally filtering out the foreign packages, if you want.
<JontheEchidna> the end result will be foo:arch, we're just quibbling about the details :P
<JontheEchidna> btw, how do we want to get gtk2-engines-oxygen:i386 on the CD by default?
<JontheEchidna> or, at the least, installed alongside flash
<micahg> is this only needed for KDE?
<JontheEchidna> micahg: actually, flash will probably be unthemed in Unity/GNOME too unless and i386 gtk theme is installed
<JontheEchidna> so maybe not just KDE
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/NLcth.png
<JontheEchidna> I'm going to filter out packages that don't explicitly support MultiArch installation (E.g. have the Multi-Arch debian/control field)
<micahg> JontheEchidna: you do realize that a large part of the archive still isn't multiarch ready, right?
<JontheEchidna> right, but apt shows the :i386 versions of packages that aren't
<JontheEchidna> those are what I'm proposing to filter out
<micahg> ah, just for multiarch, sounds good :)
<JontheEchidna> technically apt considers them to be a separate package internally ;-)
<micahg> yep
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: hmm, performance with this is pretty abysmal. any solution where we check for multiarch is going to slow down things immensely
<JontheEchidna> I think I should just throw down an "Architecture" column and be done with it
<JontheEchidna> (always showing a package's arch in a separate column)
<JontheEchidna> I'll still filter out non-multiarch enabled foreign archs. That doubles startup time, but isn't too horrible
<JontheEchidna> I can eliminate the double startup time for non-multiarch systems, at least
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I could cache the check for multiarch
<JontheEchidna> and maybe initialize it in the package constructor
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think I can get this to work, actually.
<JontheEchidna> but it is bedtime
<Daskreech> hi JontheEchidna
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> NIght I shuld say :)
<Mamarok> hi all. Are you aware of this? -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280356#c3
<ubottu> KDE bug 280356 in general "Impossible to reuse the System Settings window once Partition manager is started" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<djszapi> Hi! Quintasan_ Could you make the changes against kde-runtime since that we discussed it ?
<bambee> morning
 * bambee needs two motus to review touchegg-gui (the FFe is approved, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg-gui)
<apachelogger> bambee: one issue here and there
<bambee> oh, indeed
<bambee> "I do not think that attributing debian/* copyright to Kubuntu developers makes any sense"  , Do I remove this copyright... ?
<bambee> o.O
<apachelogger> bambee: attribute yourself
<apachelogger> you can claim that copyright is with Darth Vader, but without legal basis you are still actual copyright holder
<bambee> lol
<bambee> ok
<bulldog98> yofel_: where do the build fails for kdevelop daily ppa go to?
<bambee> everything is fixed
<Riddell> ScottK: not applying for UDS sponsorship?
<Riddell> rbelem: you're down as "Sponsorships requested on behalf of another" what does that mean?
<Riddell> ah and so is ScottK hidden in that category
<bulldog98> Riddell: has bazaar something like .gitignore?
<Riddell> bulldog98: see  bzr ignore  command
<Riddell> also  bzr ignored
<bulldog98> ah ok
<rbelem> Riddell, i did not apply yet
<Riddell> rbelem: someone seems to have applied for you
<rbelem> Riddell, nice :-) I completely forgot
<Riddell> I think there's about 8 Kubuntu related people who have applied, probably we don't get everyone
<rbelem> no worries
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> but you all get a vote from me of course
 * rbelem hugs Riddell 
<rbelem> :-)
 * ScottK waves from Panera (restaurant with wifi) as there's still no power at home due to the hurricane.
<bulldog98> ScottK: you need independent power production at home :)
<ScottK> I had that at one point, but the generator got stolen (several years ago)
<bulldog98> ScottK: were you goblins and dragons sleeping? :P
<ScottK> It was an inside job, someone they knew.
<ScottK> (no proof, of course)
<bambee> nothing serious ? I mean, I hope you've not serious damages at your home...
 * bambee needs to watch tv to be informed better about this hurricane
<ScottK> No.  Just no power.
<ScottK> We were only at the fringes of it.
<Mamarok> power seems to be one of the things to always break first in the US, regardless of the natural forces involved
<bulldog98> in Europe everything else will break first (e.g. TV)
<Sput> can't remember my TV breaking because of natural forces
<ScottK> It's very localized. 
<ScottK> 5 minutes drive from where I live, there was never any power loss at all.
<shadeslayer> \o
<Mamarok> for some unkown reasson the latest Oneiric update caused the default file manager to be konqueror instead of Dolphin
<bulldog98> is there a way to reinstall all packages?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: not entirely sure, but i think you can do sudo apt-get --reinstall install * or sth like that
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that’s exactly what I tried and that didn’t work
<shadeslayer> try the same with dpkg?
<shadeslayer> i know you can reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure -a
<shadeslayer> but thats all i've used dpkg for ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, bulldog98, debfx, yofel_: we need a nu qtwebkit!
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes even rekonq git build crashes with current one
<apachelogger> because the crash is in qtwebkit
<debfx> apachelogger: will that actually fix your problems or is it just a vague hope?
<apachelogger> vague hope
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> since 2.2 is frozen IIRC the newer the better
<apachelogger> the newer the more bug fixes
<shadeslayer> i can take that up tonight
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upload yer code
<apachelogger> what code
<shadeslayer> GSoC code to code.google.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://code.google.com/p/google-summer-of-code-2011-kde/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> google code
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where was the documentation for code sample structure?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/document/show/gsoc_program/google/gsoc2011/codeguidelines 
<apachelogger> cheers
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/dolphin-plugins-bazaar updated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just do : git log 'HEAD@{24-05-2010}'..'HEAD@{16-08-2010}' -p > mywork.diff
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> change the dates of course xD
<apachelogger> Riddell: advocated
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> rekonq broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: consider it advocated
 * shadeslayer goes back to reading stuff 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: git diff master :P
<shadeslayer> hah, that works too
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga, do I need a FFe for new packages in universe?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw wouldn't that give only a diff between your branch and master? i mean, adding a history along with each patch looks much better :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze Exceptions have to be approved by the release management team for all packages in the archive (ie main, restricted, universe and multiverse). 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: personal preference
<apachelogger> so it looks like you did more work than you really did? :P
<shadeslayer> lol
 * shadeslayer just tarred up everything and uploaded it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell yofel_ Quintasan_ what do you guys think about Project Neon ISO's ?
<shadeslayer> live disks etc
<Riddell> bug 836698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836698 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for New Package dolphin-plugins-bazaar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836698
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sounds interesting but I suspect it would be a lot of work for not many users
<ScottK> Did someone figure out how to fix -runtime-active installability?
<apachelogger> just drop the depends
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> I thought someone was working on it?!!?!?!@
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've got crap bandwidth and high latency (due to working from public wifi at a restaurant).  Could you please find someone to fix it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, you should learn how to tar with a terminal because your tar contains rubbish
<apachelogger> alternatively you could just stop using proprietary patent supporting products
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<apachelogger> bulldog98: do something!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i did tar it with the command line
<shadeslayer> weird
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ve got 56 kbit/sec down so ScottK has more
<shadeslayer> will fix in a couple of minutes, gotta run a errand
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and yet there is rubbish, that is one cool OS you are using there
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I did not say you should fix it, you should make someone fix it for you
<apachelogger> cause I think you said that it was a known issue
<apachelogger> so you are the perfect person to make it go away
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you mean rekonq?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I thought you meant kde-workspace-active
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe I’ll try to fix that
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I mean runtime-active
<apachelogger> which has depends: runtime and conflicts/replaces: runtime
<apachelogger> making the thing uninstallable
 * ScottK hopes claydoh didn't get flooded out and can do release notes ...
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what do you think about -active providing kdebase-runtime?
<bulldog98> and kde-runtime to, so we can drop that metapackage
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what metapackage?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: transitional package I meant
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what transitional package?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: we drop doing kdebase-runtime and provide it with kde-runtime and kde-runtime-active
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> transitional packages are there for a reason
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why not have kde-runtime-active provide replace and conflict kde-runtime
<apachelogger> has the same effect
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime can still depend kde-runtime, but -active would fullfill it just as well as -runtime
<bulldog98> apachelogger: cause something depends on kdebase-runtime and that depends on kde-runtime
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what about doing kdebase-runtime depends on kde-runtime|kde-runtime-active
<apachelogger> you did not read what I wrote
<apachelogger> if -active PROVIDES -runtime, then -active will fullfil kdebase-runtime's dependency on kde-runtime
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I think it’s kubuntu-debug-installer’s failt it’s still depending on kdebase-runtime
 * ScottK is fixing kalzium installability.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: someone should fix it then? :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe
<apachelogger> ScottK: can I throw stuff at the archive and have it stay in new until after freeeze?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> New/Unapproved, but in concept the same.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh, fixing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fixing what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tarball
<yofel_> bulldog98: build failures for kdevelop dailes should go to the ~kdevelop mailing list (currently empty)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I think kubuntu-debug-installer just needs a re-upload
<apachelogger> the runtime dep seems to be added by the pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can't update the tarball?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the JontheEchidna has pending changes there too
<apachelogger> geee
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: *Shrug* google code is awesome
<apachelogger> like lunchpad
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you probably can delete the download
<apachelogger> and create a new one
<shadeslayer> yeah, thats what i'm doing
<ScottK> Sigh.  Need to get 16.0 MB/110 MB of archives. After unpacking 487 MB will be used.
<shadeslayer> compression++
<yofel> someone implement debdiffs
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> thats like a bazillion releases away
<yofel> IIRC it was on the todo list for 12.04, as it was like forever
<CIA-1> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110829143406-2unl2f15rbqvwa4x * debian/changelog Upload to rebuild and get rid of kdebase-runtime dep (renamed to kde-runtime)
<apachelogger> yofel: debdiffs?
<yofel> bah, I'm sleepy today, debdelta
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger still prefers having a longer download over stuff eating away his cpu while watching 1080p prn
<shadeslayer> Sput: no keycombos to switch between channels?
<shadeslayer> in Quassel
<Sput> shadeslayer: yeah, look into the shortcuts settings
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’m doing a test if Provides: kde-runtime for kde-runtime-active solves the problem
<bulldog98> otherwise we have to fix pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> ah, yes, found them
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what is to be fixed in pkg-kde-tools?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: adding kde-runtime as dep, if the package breaks and conflicts with kde-runtime
<bulldog98> maybe
<apachelogger> it is doing that
<apachelogger> only you people did not start a rebuild party for stuff that has kdebase-runtime :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: can rebuilding be tiggered within launchpad, without uploading a newer version?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> dinnerz
<bulldog98> this should go to the wishlist for launchpad
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should I paste all the packages that need a rebuild?
<ScottK> apachelogger: What kubuntu-debug-installer the thing that should wait until after beta1 or should that go in?
<ScottK> What needs rebuild?
<bulldog98> ScottK: it’s a rebuild for getting rid of kdebase-runtime dep
<bulldog98> ScottK: you simply build it again
<ScottK> OK.
<bulldog98>  apachelogger: these need a rebuild, too: plasma-widget-tictactoe plasma-widget-teacooker plasma-widget-stockquote plasma-widget-simplemonitor plasma-widget-searchmoid plasma-widget-playwolf plasma-widget-nextwallpaper  plasma-widget-memusage  plasma-widget-makestatus plasma-widget-fortunoid 
<bulldog98> even wine needs a rebuild since they depend on kdebase-runtime
<bulldog98> ok they only recommend it
<apachelogger> bulldog98: wine probably has it hard coded in the control file though
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that’s what I think too
<bulldog98> but still we could simply adjust that, but it’s not that important for kde-runtime-active
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what can be reasons for icecc not working in an pbuilder?
<apachelogger> not petting it enough
<bulldog98> I’ve got ICECC_VERSION set and the PATH adjusted is there anything else needed with our awesome hook?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> havent used it in ages
<yofel> hm, as long as the hook is executable it should work
<yofel> although I'm using icecc AND ccache so my setup is: http://paste.kde.org/115765
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s what I intend to use, too
<yofel> WFM
<yofel> bulldog98: maybe use export ICECC_DEBUG=debug too so you know if it's even called
<bulldog98> yofel: it’s called, but it uses local building and I don’t know why
<yofel> does the system show up in icemon?
<yofel> do you have a scheduler running?
<bulldog98> yofel: no and yes
<bulldog98> and even better cmake uses /usr/bin/gcc
<yofel> AAAAAAAHHH
<yofel> sec
<yofel> forgot about that
<yofel> bulldog98: pull pbuilder from ninjas (oneiric)
<bulldog98> yofel: is there a bug in pbuilder?
<yofel> or someone go fix bug 826031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826031 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "pbuilder unsets PATH when building" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826031
<bulldog98> that’s really nice thing to do
 * bulldog98 hugs yofel for pointing me to that
<yofel> well, it's the new su / sudo behaviour that breaks it
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah now it works
<bulldog98> yofel: ICECC: building myself, but telling localhost
<bulldog98> wtf
<bulldog98> apachelogger: does the hook handles if you want to compile for i386 on an amd64?
<yofel> sure, the tarball in ICECC_VERSION distributes your compiler in the grid so cross compilation isn't a problem
<yofel> that includes building in a i386 chroot
<bulldog98> yofel: problem is that it creates an amd64 instead of the i386 distrop
<yofel> well, you do need a i386 pbuilder chroot for i386 binaries, and amd64 chroot will build amd64 binaries
<bulldog98> yofel: yes
<yofel> or if you build locally you'll need to set ICECC_VERSION to a tar of the i386 compilers
<yofel> which needs a chroot too
<bulldog98> yofel: ICECC[19121] 18:10:50: env: x86_64 '/tmp/icecc-pb.tar.gz'
<bulldog98> that’s in an i386 chroot
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> icecc-pb.tar.gz is created by the hook?
<bulldog98> yofel: yes
 * yofel tries here
<bulldog98> yofel: I guess problem is icecc --build-native
<yofel> well, in the i386 chroot that should do the right thing
<yofel> great, failed here too
<yofel> this did work at some point...
<bulldog98> yofel: problem for me is I only owe one amd64 CPU so i386 nearly halfes my build time (if everything compiles)
<bulldog98> yofel: the hook is executed within the chroot, isn’t it?
<yofel> it is, but maybe it uses uname -m or so to get the machine type, which would be a problem
<bulldog98> yofel: has icecc an irc channel?
<yofel> no idea
<apachelogger> #opensuse-kde? :P
<bulldog98> yofel: is icecc really not using cmake and is in the kde repro?
<yofel> well, it's the opensuse kde folks that made it, don't ask me more
<debfx> yofel: is that pbuilder PATH issue a regression from natty?
<debfx> the sudo in natty seems to reset PATH as well
<yofel> it's a regression from sometime before, I would agree though that natty is probably broken as well
<yofel> didn't use icecc in a while
<apachelogger> debfx: so, are you doing a qtwebkit snapshot?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wait, there's no proper release?
<apachelogger> of who?
<shadeslayer> qtwebkit
<apachelogger> not yet, no
<debfx> apachelogger: I'm kind of busy right now and creating new qtwebkit snapshots is a PITA
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, those changes were meant to go in to Kubuntu 11.04 :s
<JontheEchidna> guess I forgot to actually upload before release ^^
<bambee> night
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok, so I have multiarch display that increases startup time from 1.5s to 2.5s (but only on amd64), only increases total mem. usage by 72 KiB, and has no noticeable speed affect on package filtering/sorting :D
<apachelogger> hm, 1 sec, that is not too bad IMHO
<JontheEchidna> and it's non-blocking on the GUI with a nice indicator so it's not anything too bad
<JontheEchidna> the end result is that not every package is duplicated within muon, and those that are specifically multiarch-enabled look like this: http://i.imgur.com/mGuz7.png
<JontheEchidna> a good enough solution for a backport for our 1.2.x packages in oneiric, imho
<JontheEchidna> that 1 sec was unavoidable for any solution where you segregate out multiarch packages
<JontheEchidna> so overall I'm pretty happy
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: as long as there are no duplicates in the software center :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the only place that would be an issue is in the PPA views that show all packages in the PPA, and not just apps
<JontheEchidna> but it won't be hard to fix at all :)
<JontheEchidna> after the QApt magic this is all that had to be done for MPM + the updater: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677546/
<JontheEchidna> (QApt magic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677548/)
<JontheEchidna> ok, so I've got the multiarch changes in git master/1.2 branch. The next QApt/Muon release is in two weeks, and since this is just a display issue I think it can wait until then without needing a backport
<JontheEchidna> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/echidnaman.html I am doing so good that I'm trending the absurdly-low burndown line initially given. :D
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-30
<JontheEchidna> brb, removing PA from my new install
<JontheEchidna> libreoffice seems to be dragging in libgtk2.0-0 now, which is causing our oversize issues :/
<claydoh> ScottK: much belated pong: no floods, but lost power for about 10-11 hours release notes will b e in the works!
<claydoh> on a different subject, we now have a server for kubuntuforums w00t! currrently it has a bare Ubuntu server on it, I will get to learn how to mess up, err, admin the thing
 * bulldog98 is trying to convert icecc into a git repro
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> bulldog98: did you get a fix for runtime yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you snapshot qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll try
<apachelogger> thx
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://matt.might.net/articles/nine-kinds-of-students/
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * JontheEchidna is Medic in CS courses
<JontheEchidna> Medic's also one of my best TF2 classes
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * shadeslayer is more biased up towards the Engineer
<JontheEchidna> wtf, canada: http://i.imgur.com/Y0sEX.jpg
<shadeslayer> lol
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ^my sources tell me this was spotted in nova scotia
<JontheEchidna> off to work, bbl
<shadeslayer> after 20 hours of running chrome, adblock is taking like 40 megs
<shadeslayer> total ... 156 MB's
<apachelogger> I once had a chrome
<apachelogger> I traded it for some recum
<apachelogger> bad deal that one was
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yeah. Irving probably. They have weird shiz.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I believe I can get that here in NL too... though.. ewwwww... yuk. :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: uhm, i downloaded the webkit tarball from here : http://gitorious.org/webkit/qtwebkit/trees/qtwebkit-2.2-week34
<shadeslayer> its the right one, right?
<debfx> yep
<shadeslayer> huh, weird, the tarball from launchpad is like only 30 Megs
<shadeslayer> the one from that page is ... 667 MB's ...
<debfx> well you need to run a script that generates the final tarball
<shadeslayer> ah
<debfx> I have added some basic documentation to README.source
<shadeslayer> yeah, i was just going through the package
<apachelogger> Quintasan, rbelem: is slc up yet?
<apachelogger> also someone revuz the http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg-gui
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, i made the requested changes last time
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will make some more changes to plasma-mobile then i will upload again
<bambee> ScottK: could you review touchegg-gui as ubuntu-archive admin and as motu ?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes I‘ll push it soon
<apachelogger> yehaa
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Ty0d4.png
<apachelogger> brrrrrrrr
<bulldog98> apachelogger: lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime
<bulldog98> still pushing
<bulldog98> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/+merge/73391
<shadeslayer> qtwebkit is still cloning -.-
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you use yofel’s server?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it'll take a week to clone it on my connection
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how fast is yours? mine is 56kbit/s down
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: 600 kbps during the day, 1Mbps at night ( from 10 PM IST to 10 PM IST )
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 10 AM
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so your connection is better than mine don’t complain :P
<shadeslayer> heh, true :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: how come its so crappy?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m in a 200 people village
<charlie-tca> man, You guys should have my connection - 156kBps on a good day
<bulldog98> but we get a new line
<shadeslayer> ah, what are you doing there?
<bulldog98> charlie-tca: that’s still better than mine
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: living
<charlie-tca> I guess it is at that. 
<shadeslayer> hehe ... 
<shadeslayer> funny thing is, you can wget files on yofel's server at 3-4 MBps ... but cloning using git is like .. 400 kBps
<shadeslayer> Receiving objects:  71% (924001/1283922), 1.38 GiB | 364 KiB/s   ...
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m currently pushing icecc as a git repro to my scratch
<bulldog98> Writing objects:  33% (2525/7643), 3.15 MiB | 8 KiB/s
<tsimpson> well, it is called git... which is a (mild) insult
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, bulldog98: you know, bug triage would really need some help
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm working on a threading issue in nepomuk
<apachelogger> I thought you are packaging qtwebkit? :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, git is resolving deltas
<apachelogger> lulz
<shadeslayer> took forever to clone
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if I finished pushing the repro
<apachelogger> it might be faster if I'd put a clone of my clone onto a usb stick and send it to india
 * apachelogger waves fist at fat repos
 * bulldog98 too
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what are you pushing?
 * apachelogger thinks that no one ever looked at kaffeine bugs
<bulldog98> apachelogger: icecc as git repro
<apachelogger> confused
 * apachelogger had too much coffee
<apachelogger> bug 824386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824386 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Tips in LibreOffice interface is ureadable with default Kubuntu Oneiric settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824386
<apachelogger> epic
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 799262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799262 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (Ubuntu) "Please remove kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts from Oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799262
<apachelogger> ScottK: I dont get bug 820175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820175 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Activity manager and virtual desktop widget both in panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820175
<apachelogger> activity switches the set of widgets (and offers startup of related apps)
<apachelogger> by default that is not linked to the virtual desktops
<apachelogger> so on virtual desktops you'd organize your windows, whereas on activities you mostly organize your widgets
<ScottK> apachelogger: So maybe I don't get activities then.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there are default activities
<apachelogger> if you try them you'll notice that they switch around the stuff on your desktop
<ScottK> I'd be fine with making that 'remove pointless activity manager from panel'
<apachelogger> it aint pointless 
<ScottK> Yes.  I'm familiar with them from plasma-netbook.
<ScottK> AFAICT it is.
<apachelogger> that is because you dont use them fancy widgets 
<ScottK> (I mean now)
<ScottK> Someday I'm sure it'll be great.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: can you verify #107107
<apachelogger> bug 107107
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107107 in KDE PIM "KMail prevents encryption, if the target key is not ultimately trusted or (locally) signed" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107107
<apachelogger> ScottK: I honestly do not see what is wrong with it now
<ScottK> What's it there for?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: too long to read
<shadeslayer> ._.
<apachelogger> ScottK: so you can have multiple widget line ups
<ScottK> I tried it and couldn't figure anything useful to do with it.
<shadeslayer> git checkout --track qtwebkit-2.2-week34 -b qtwebkit-2.2-week34 is actually taking time ....
<bulldog98> apachelogger: simply try to send me a mail and encryp it
<apachelogger> I do not have encrypt0ration setup
<apachelogger> set up
<apachelogger> ScottK: just because we cannot think of a good use, does not mean it has none :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: mh, yofel and shadeslayer can’t reproduce it since they singed my key
<apachelogger> and I did not get to sign your key?
<apachelogger> outragous!
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no haven’t seen you since we singed keys
 * bulldog98 doesn’t finds bugs he can triage, maybe apachelogger should point me to a link
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that’s way better that were I searched for
 * bulldog98 looks for the akonadi stuff
<apachelogger> the good stuff is well hidden in the lunchpad
<jussi> apachelogger: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bulldog98> #770689 is still valid
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you should write bug in front of it
<apachelogger> so that the bot tells us all about it
<bulldog98> bug #770689 is still valid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770689 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "backups with akonadi are not possible due to missing mysqldump/bzip2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770689
<apachelogger> pfft
<shadeslayer> sigh
<apachelogger> there are two things that broken software has in common
<apachelogger> 1. they have a workaround section in a wiki/manual for thei brokeness
<bulldog98> apachelogger: btw I don’t have the right to confirm stuff
<apachelogger> 2. they have backups built in, because shit falls apart ever so often
<apachelogger> I quite frankly don't give much of a song about either
<yofel> bulldog98: if you have a launchpad account then you do...
<bulldog98> apachelogger: now I now know why Apple has implemented Time Shift
<apachelogger> yes
<bulldog98> yofel: right
<shadeslayer> Aborting, Working tree is dirty
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuuuuu
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how did you do that?
<yofel> how did that happen?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i forgot to apply a patch
<shadeslayer> and ran the python script
<apachelogger> kaput
<apachelogger> what pyth0rn script?
<yofel> bwahahaha
<shadeslayer> - Apply debian/derivedsources_include_path.diff
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<apachelogger> brrrrr
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> should sheytan appear at some point tell him about bug 735046 and whether he has an idea
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735046 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "use "Horos" as plymouth background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735046
<apachelogger> or someone send him a mail plz
<shadeslayer> === Archive [qtwebkit-2.2-week34.tar.gz] sucessfully created
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> wth, quilt can apply the patch, but debuild can't -.-
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: blame debuild whoever maintains it :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, do you know if it is possible to get the package name in the debian/rules that is being currently building?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: iirc i saw something like that, but they used cut and grep on the changelog file
<rbelem> shadeslayer, and the binary pkg name?
<shadeslayer> nope, haven't seen that anywhere
<rbelem> shadeslayer, oki... thanks :-)
<ScottK> We didn't disable ntrack support did we?
<debfx> no, did it break again?
<shadeslayer> debfx: what do i do with the -gstabs patch which gets applied with quilt but not with debuild / pbuilder
<debfx> shadeslayer: fix it to apply cleanly, e.g. using quilt refresh
<shadeslayer> debfx: tried that as well
<shadeslayer> didn't work
<shadeslayer> should i make a new patch?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Fix for kde-runtime: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/+merge/73391
<debfx> yeah, if everything else fails just apply the changes manually and create a new patch
<rbelem> bulldog98, i'm working to get it compiling again
<bulldog98> rbelem: what?
<rbelem> bulldog98, and we need two kde-runtime, one kdelibs, and one slc patches to get it building
<bulldog98> rbelem: hm so quite some work to do
<bulldog98> rbelem: what patch is failing for you?
<rbelem> bulldog98, your ftbfs is related to the missing patches
<bulldog98> dam
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will have a meeting in a few minutes, after that i will push the missing patches and the plasma-mobile changes :-)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: have we set up an iso for kubuntu-mobile yet?
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think so
<bulldog98> !search kubuntu-mobile iso
<ubottu> Found: 
<rbelem> bulldog98, i downloaed it yesterday
<bulldog98> rbelem: where?
<rbelem> bulldog98, from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<bulldog98> rbelem: does it work?
<rbelem> bulldog98, with old plasma-mobile
<bulldog98> rbelem: keep in mind to accept my merge request for kde-runtime
<rbelem> bulldog98, oki :-)
<ScottK> Let's save any kubuntu-mobile ISO changes for after beta 1.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It is not, I was not able to do anything at all since I had no access to the internet past two days
<jussi> Quintasan: apachelogger says you are lazy... making up random excuses, you are like shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> qtwebkit is moot http://paste.kde.org/116299/
<claydoh> ok ScottK apachelogger Quintasan shadeslayer and anyone else I can spam : whats new for beta?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<shadeslayer> claydoh: possibly new upload of webkit if i can get it fixed in time
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's a bit late for that now.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger might have managed to get more prn on the CD ... hidden away at some place
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<claydoh> shadeslayer: that was already assumed :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<claydoh> kubuntu-mobile?
<Quintasan> jussi: Hah, he always says that and he is no better :P
<Quintasan> claydoh: most likely some plasma-active parts if I manage to get runtime fixed
<jussi> Quintasan: he said he did bug triage today...
<Quintasan> Wow.
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I guess he hides all the porn in phonon and dragonplayer
<Quintasan> jussi: Well, I did gles, and some of the active magic along with rbelem and ScottK
<Quintasan> All past Feature Freeze :P
<jussi> ScottK: fyi, I fixored the access lists
<ScottK> Great.
 * bulldog98 wrote nice intellegent zsh completion for a function toggeling on and off the ninja repro
<apachelogger> whoop whoop
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what was the "it is not" replying to btw?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: slc
<apachelogger> ah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Depending on the result of my attempts at fixing kdelibs we might have to drop kde-runtime-active altogether
<CIA-1> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110830195707-obakd422wwsdw9pw * (share/config/khtmlrc debian/changelog) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-1> Drop khtmlrc as rekonq is default browser we do not need to ship our outdated
<CIA-1> filter list anymore + it is easily switched on by the user. Also the config
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why is that?
<rbelem> Quintasan, why drop?
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> apachelogger,rbelem: for some reason kde-runtime-active depends on kde-runtime which leads to dependency hell as you might have guess since kde-runtime-active conflicts with kde-runtime
<rbelem> Quintasan, o.O
<Quintasan> apparently the problem lies in kdelibs in which libkdecore5.symbols has a dep on kde-runtime and pulls it as a dependency
<Quintasan> I've just tried changing that to kde-runtime | kde-runtime-active but I have no idea if it will work
<Quintasan> Waiting for code to finish building
<rbelem> Quintasan, lets drop shlibs :-D
<Quintasan> That's not shlibs as far as I could understand
<rbelem> Quintasan, what could be?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Well, looks like that magic in kdelibs is responsible but I can't say without any testing
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I have fixed that not installability
<bulldog98> it is installable
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Where?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I gave apachelogger the merge request
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/+merge/73391
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/+merge/73391
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Are you sure this works?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I have kde-runtime-active installed on my tablet so it works
<Quintasan> Hmm.
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Cool stuff, now let's wait for apachelogger to merge and upload
<Quintasan> then I can do s-l-c and plasma-mobile
<bulldog98> Quintasan: do we have all patches in kdelibs that are in active-development/4.7 ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am doing bug triage, later phonon stuff, so I'll definitely not get to it before tomorrow evening
<bulldog98> yofel: could do the merge
<Quintasan> bulldog98: ask rbelem, he should know that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ehh...
 * bulldog98 has to give other people work, cause he can’t do stuff by his own, since he is not an kubuntu-member
<Quintasan> bulldog98: I'll do the merge and upload in 30 minutes
<bulldog98> Quintasan: rbelem is in an meeting
<Quintasan> or 45
 * bulldog98 hugs Quintasan
 * apachelogger wonders what to do with bug 262924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262924 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "shared folder" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262924
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I think he want’s a shared place to put data for different users
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> what to do with it
<apachelogger> perhaps we should discuss at UDS and implement for P 
<apachelogger> one way or another
<apachelogger> though I really wonder how one would implement this in a sane way
 * apachelogger points out that /tmp would actually be the place to do that sorta thing
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but it would get deleted after reboot
<apachelogger> I consider that a good thing
<apachelogger> such a shared folder should not be abused as permanent storage
<apachelogger> far too dangerous
 * debfx wouldn't want to deal with the "Ubuntu ate my data" bug reports
<debfx> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/umask-to-0002 goes into this direction
<apachelogger> jesus
<apachelogger> veromix is a rotten piece of crap
<bambee> really?
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> plasma is the rotten piece of crap perhaps
<apachelogger> since it is going down when plasmoids are rubbish
<bambee> :\
<apachelogger> and there are plenty of rubbish plasmoids
<apachelogger> and then you have 3rd party plasmoids
<apachelogger> which are of course evne more rubbish
<apachelogger> and then the entire desktop goes down and then aaron whines about how plasma has 2k bug reports that are not triaged
<apachelogger> blaming the bad triage rather than the unreliable product
 * apachelogger shakes had
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell, I changed the header for the wiki to remove #kubuntu-netbook bit...
<apachelogger> awww :(
<Riddell> ta
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Simple+CPU+Meter?content=140181
<apachelogger> this is also a terribly rubbish plasmoid
<apachelogger> 2 rather silly bugs I have seen so far
<apachelogger> crashing ones that is
<DarkwingDuck> Also removed knowledge base link
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck++
<apachelogger> markey: what is a good laptop to buy these days?
<DarkwingDuck> Lenovo :P
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, Do you have the files (Like the header and such) online somewhere so I can start building the Kubuntu.org theme with it?
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, RE the wiki theme.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: ask newz2000 about wikis
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, Thanks
<Quintasan> bulldog98: kde-runtime uploaded, thanks
<Quintasan> I'll do s-l-c and mobile tomorrow
<markey> re
<markey> apachelogger: http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/lenovo-thinkpad-x220.aspx
<markey> ThinkPad X220 with SSD + IPS display
<apachelogger> comes with windows
<markey> sounds expensive, but USD 2k isn't a lot for this quality
<apachelogger> fail
<markey> just rm -rf that
<apachelogger> I aint no paying no windows
<markey> then good luck
<markey> really, that's the best laptop that you could get
<markey> settling for Dell or so would be foolish
<apachelogger> zareason
<DarkwingDuck> I'll keep buying ThinkPads
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, Let me know if this looks good to you. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Documentation
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, I got a lot of the info from the DocTeam and changed it to reflect Kubuntu.
<DasKreecH> DarkwingDuck: What's the deal with Thinkpads. I heard they are dropping Linux support
<DarkwingDuck> DasKreecH, dropping Linux support? URL?
<DarkwingDuck> DasKreecH, Best HDW I've ever worked with in the form of a laptop.
<DasKreecH> I know
<DasKreecH> Jsut things like the fingerprint scanner and so far as I understand Lenovo does a good amount of the driver work there
<DarkwingDuck> Although, the one I currently have is a bahemith. Not looking forward to lugging it around UDS LOL
<DarkwingDuck> the fingerprint scanner... ahhh...
<DarkwingDuck> The HDW support is good. the linux implementation of it sux. 
<DasKreecH> Just recall hearing about 2 months ago that they are not saying they will be having support for all their hardware under Linux
<DarkwingDuck> and actually, my fingerprint scanner isn't support in the W700...
<DasKreecH> They are solid laptops though as long as you dno't mind ugly
<DarkwingDuck> Don't know if it's because it's an older model or what...
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I have a larger model.
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: Only what sheytan sent me (the blue header, the menu bg and the menu spacer)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at the least, the plasma crashes don't bring down the whole desktop generally
<JontheEchidna> *python crashes
<JontheEchidna> that's why they're pushing scripted plasmoids so hard :P
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: I'll forward it to you, let me pull my netbook out.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sure they do if the result in an unhandled exception or segfault
<apachelogger> only javascripts avoids crashery
<JontheEchidna> normal pykde programs don't crash entirely when they hit an unhandled python exception
<JontheEchidna> segfaults in the bindings do crash, tho
<JontheEchidna> man, the trolls are out in full force here :( http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/08/rendering-at-60-frames/
<JontheEchidna> I, personally, am excited :D
<JontheEchidna> I already get 40-50 fps during mimimize animations and such, but any improvement is good
<JontheEchidna> even with the cube I still get 30 fps
<JontheEchidna> and this on a crappy integrated intel card
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, Thanks mate
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, ScottK, JontheEchidna, are any of your "locked" with these graphics for the wiki theme?  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/wiki/baseg.jpg
<DarkwingDuck> Or, can we go crazy?
<DarkwingDuck> well, crazy/new idea as long as it looks good.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-31
<skaet> hi kubuntu developers,  we've just posted some new images (Kubuntu desktop 20110831 and Kubuntu alternates 20110830.1).  Help testing them would be very much appreciated, so we can figure out if they're good to release with Beta 1 or not.   Tests we need run on the images can be found on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/.   Thanks for any help with this you can provide. :)  
<skaet> If anyone has spots a burning "must fix" issue,  please flag it in either the #ubuntu-testing or #ubuntu-release channel.  
<skaet> rbelem, do you want me respinning the kubuntu mobile images to pick up the latest set of chanes?
<skaet> s/chanes/changes/ 
<kubotu> skaet meant: "rbelem, do you want me respinning the kubuntu mobile images to pick up the latest set of changes?"
<skaet> yup.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, ping
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck pong
<jjesse> i think :)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, did you see my Kubuntu Doc Guide?
<jjesse> nope
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation
<jjesse> ok
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation
<skaet> kubuntu dvd (20110831) images posted on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ 
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> ok will have to look/read
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, TY
<rbelem> skaet, nope, we did not manage to push all changes
<rbelem> skaet, beta-2 they will be ok :-)
<skaet> rbelem,  ack.  I'll remove them from the beta-1 release list then. 
<rbelem> thanks skaet :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan_, i pushed the changes to my branches at https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem
 * rbelem is not very good with prepositions
<markey> good morning :)
<markey> apachelogger: so there is still interest in doing a Kubuntu talk @ Nokia. if we could get Riddell that would rock
<jussi> o/
<nigelb> ahoy jussi!
 * jussi waves at nigelb
<DarkwingDuck> My brain...
<Mamarok> padevchooser is recommended when you install various pa* modules, but has no installation candidate
<debfx> Mamarok: padevchooser has been deprecated in favor of pavucontrol
<Mamarok> debfx: OK, then the recommendation should be removed
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: when do you think you could stop by in Ulm to talk about the greatness of Kubuntu? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: to whom?
<apachelogger> Riddell: Nokia, I thought markey already talked with you about it :S
<Riddell> yes but I never got an e-mail or any other sort of invite
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> markey: send the man an invite :P
<Riddell> I'm leaving the continent from November so any time before then
<apachelogger> Riddell: vacation?
<Riddell> no, an adventure
<apachelogger> uhhhh, where?
 * apachelogger actually thinks that Riddell probably doesnt like us anymore and thus hides somewhere on the world so we cant find him :(
<Riddell> Guadeloupe, and I love you very much
<Riddell> I'll be doing Kubuntu, don't worry
<apachelogger> http://ovi.me/Pm4Xn I am reasonable certain this isle is smaller than austria
<Riddell> better sea kayaking too :)
<apachelogger> well, you can't say that without having tried in austria ^^
<apachelogger> ohh
 * apachelogger needs to poke colin, get coffee and then ring jussi
<Riddell> jussi's already married, I expect he has a ring
<apachelogger> good point :P
<Quintasan_> rbelem: Changes to what?
<Quintasan> Good morning
<Quintasan> rbelem: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/revision/227 and this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde4libs-active-4.7/revision/373?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you accept kde-runtime update?
<ScottK> Is it critical for Beta 1?
<Quintasan> ScottK: It makes runtime-active installable
<ScottK> Since we don't use that on any images, I think it can wait until after the beta is released.  Go ahead and upload it and I'll accept it tomorrow.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay, I already uploaded it, it's waiting there for approval :)
 * Quintasan goes shopping
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<Quintasan> rbelem,apachelogger: hopefully (thanks to bulldog98) we should have s-l-c and plasma-mobile tomorrow
<Tm_T> bwwwaaah, "temporarily sold out" http://www.dealextreme.com/p/replacement-45w-power-supply-ac-adapter-for-apple-ibook-late-2001-model-more-25274
<danimo> ScottK: who is in charge of security-related changes to Qt/KDE packages at Canonical?
<apachelogger> danimo: ubuntu security team/us
<danimo> apachelogger: can anyone of the security team get in touch with the responsible Qt devs (#qt-earth-team) ?
<apachelogger> micahg: ^
<bulldog98> can I close bug #768641 with won’t fix cause upstream closed it with won’t fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768641 in amarok (Ubuntu Natty) "amarok lost collection after update to Natty" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768641
 * bulldog98 is triaging amarok bugs
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Not really
<bulldog98> Quintasan: closing?
<Quintasan> It looks like a upgrade problem
<Quintasan> That's our bug
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Did you confirm that this takes place?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I read the kde bug and it seems like it’s an amarok issue
<Quintasan> Really?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: forget that they closed it as upstream bug
<Quintasan> Well, looking at the kde bug
<Quintasan> Mark it as won
<Quintasan> won't fix*
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I can’t do that
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Are you a kubuntu-member?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> bulldog98: I believe you should be a member of https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<Riddell> bulldog98: you can change he status to Incomplete bugs where you are asking for more information e.g. bug 389271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389271 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok cannot read tag in mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389271
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok I’ll do that
<bulldog98> Riddell: if I ask them for reproducing it with a newer version is that also incomplete?
<Riddell> yes I'd say so
 * bulldog98 just closed on bug as fix released
<bulldog98> bug #810500 is more a unity bug, isn’t it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810500 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok loses unifed menubar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810500
<bulldog98> what to do if a package for -backports fails to install, du to some override issue?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: fix the package in oneiric ( if required ) and then backport to natty
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the package version in oneiric is higher than the one in backports
<bulldog98> and it’s some translation stuff being overriden
<shadeslayer> hmm .. no idea then, possibly just fix the backports package? Not entirely sure tho
<Quintasan> Fix the backports package
<bulldog98> Quintasan: the bug #789036 can’t be fixed by fixing the backport package, or am I wrong with that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 789036 in amarok (Ubuntu) "package amarok-common 2:2.4.0-0ubuntu4~lucid1 failed to install/upgrade: se încearcă suprascrierea „/usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/amarok.mo”, care este și în pachetul amarok 0:1.1-1.100thac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789036
<bulldog98> without droping the translation
 * bulldog98 just noticed that the translation of KDE into German looks quite good (better than anytime before)
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Look at the package version that is installed
<Quintasan> I wonder where on Earth did he manage to get such a version
 * bulldog98 does that, too
<Quintasan> We can't possibly fix that
<Quintasan> I think you should mark that as Invalid and tell the user to use official packages
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ok
<shadeslayer> whut
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: he has amarok 0:1.1.1
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yeah, thats what i was looking at
<shadeslayer> wth? :P
<debfx> agateau: could you have a look at bug #631794? it's quite annoying :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631794 in plasma-widget-message-indicator (Ubuntu Oneiric) "widget crashes when starting Thunderbird or Evolution" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631794
<agateau> debfx: will do
<debfx> thanks!
<bulldog98> how do I link a launchpad bug to an kde bug?
<ScottK> bulldog98: Click "Also affects project" and then paste the URL of the KDE bug into the box for URLs.
<bulldog98> ScottK: ok thanks
<Mamarok> there still is that file manager regression in Oneiric, I want my default Dolphin back :)
 * ScottK has power back.
<ScottK> How's ISO testing going?
<bambee> the bug with the task manager is boring , seriously. :\
<ScottK> What bug is that?
<ScottK> Is that the same one Mamarok has?
<bambee> when you click on "x" to close a window, it does not disappear from the task manager once the window is closed
<bambee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<Mamarok> ScottK: it's not a KDEKonqueror instead of Dolphin
 * bambee wonders if this bug will be fixed , one day.
<Mamarok> ScottK: it's not a KDE bug but a distro bug, the default file manager ids Konqueror instead of Dolphin
<ScottK> Mamarok: OK.  That's odd.  
<ScottK> bambee: Can you look into Mamarok's bug?
<ScottK> claydoh: ^^^ That's a regression that we ought to release note if it's a general problem.
<ScottK> OK. so the answer to my question about ISO testing is "Not very well".
<bambee> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all <-- Almost all the Kubuntu stuff is not done.
<ScottK> bulldog98: Can you take a break on your bug triaging and do some ISO testing ^^^
<bulldog98> ScottK: no I need about 6h to download an iso
<bulldog98> an CD for the record
<bambee> ScottK: which package does contain the default file manager ?
<ScottK> bulldog98: OK (you can test with a USB stick) - I understand the download time is a killer.
<ScottK> bambee: Either kubuntu-default-settings or kde-workspace.
<bambee> ok
<bambee> thanks
<ScottK> debfx: How about you?  Can you do some ISO testing today?
 * ScottK wonders if maybe txwikinger can too?
 * bulldog98 proposes yofel to do iso testing
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
 * bulldog98 now tries to get super moster kdepim tamed
<rbelem> Quintasan, we need the kde-runtime-data-active
<ScottK> debfx: Could you take a look at Bug 838099?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838099 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Incorrect warning message in Interfaces U/I" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838099
<bulldog98> rbelem: what?
<ScottK> Mamarok: I can't replicate your file manager default problem on a fresh install.  Not sure what's up with that.
<rbelem> bulldog98, the active patches changes files that are installed in kde-runtime-data
<bulldog98> rbelem: ok
<rbelem> bulldog98, we need it back
 * bulldog98 feels ashamed for suggesting to drop that
<rbelem> bulldog98, did you see changes for the plasma-mobile since yesterday
<rbelem> bulldog98, no worries
<rbelem> ;-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: no haven’t seen them
<rbelem> bulldog98, loooots of changes :-D
<rbelem> bulldog98, cool changes
<rbelem> bulldog98, no need for symlink anymore
<rbelem> plasma-mobile -> plasma-tablet
 * bulldog98 gets exited
<rbelem> plasma-mobile -> plasma-contour
 * rbelem updates the packages
<bulldog98> rbelem: so we have to update /usr/bin/startkde and create extra xsession files and modify our kubuntu-tablet-default and maybe introduce new default packages?
<rbelem> bulldog98, we need to check what to do
<bulldog98> rbelem: so quite some work to do :)
<debfx> ScottK: I guess we need a new plasma-nm snapshot
<rbelem> bulldog98, probably we will have one interface for both tablet and mobile
<ScottK> debfx: I wasn't sure if it was that or just bugged version detection.  What we have works with NM.
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think that package will be more simple now
<bulldog98> do we still ship the notes plasmoid?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: the akonotes plasmoid or the normal plasmoid
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: normal one
<shadeslayer> don't think so, i didn't see it on my last install
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw USE_GSTREAMER is now WTF_USE_GSTREAMER in qtwebkit
<debfx> shadeslayer: eh, I wonder why they prefix everything with WTF
<shadeslayer> that comes from apple i think :P
<shadeslayer> but the guys over at #qtwebkit noticed this and told me to use WTF_USE_GSTREAMER
<shadeslayer> USE_VIDEO is the same tho ..
<shadeslayer> nigelb: poke
<Mamarok> ScottK: where can I reset Dolphin to be default again?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> nigelb: pm
<nigelb> sure
<bulldog98> Mamarok: systemsettings
<Mamarok> bulldog98: I guessed so much, but where?
<bulldog98> standard components
<bambee> Mamarok: kcmshell4 componentchooser
<bulldog98> or that one
<bambee> --> file manager
<Mamarok> the Device Notifier opens all devices with Konqueror now
<bambee> then test with xdg-open /home/
<Mamarok> somehow Konqueror is on top of the list there, that is certainly the reason why that changed
<bambee> shadeslayer: what about FTW_USE_PHONON ? :P
<Mamarok> works again, thanks
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i was supposed to fix phonon support in qtwebkit .. but i have no idea how to do it and no time 
<micahg> danimo: ACK on getting in touch with qt devs, which issue is this about?
<shadeslayer> micahg: i think the google cert issue
<micahg> shadeslayer: ok, will look into it a little later today
<Mamarok> ximion: can you make your mind up?
<shadeslayer> micahg: i'm not sure, i'm just assuming thats the problem :P
 * bulldog98 is asking himself if the kubuntu-documentation is translatable atm?
<ximion> Mamarok: about what?
<Mamarok> ximion: about your permanent nick changes
<ximion> Mamarok: I entered the channel at 13:40, until 16:41 there have been two nick changes due to network instability... But I was away for ~3 hours, so I haven't watched what Konversation was doing.
<ximion> so, sorry if I bothered someone
<ximion> (WLAN is not really great here...)
<yofel> bulldog98: to close bugs won't fix you need to be a member of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<yofel> also, can someone try to resurrect bug 324523 ? I don't have time and it's blocking digikam
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324523 in opencv (Ubuntu) "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324523
<agateau> debfx: regarding bug 631794, I can't get thunderbird or evolution to show up in my message indicator widget :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631794 in plasma-widget-message-indicator (Ubuntu Oneiric) "widget crashes when starting Thunderbird or Evolution" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631794
<yofel> bbl
<jussi> apachelogger: is a strange person :D :P
<shadeslayer> you just realized that?
<debfx> agateau: do you have libunity installed?
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<apachelogger> why me
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> wtf
<agateau> debfx: libunity3 and libunity5
<jussi> shadeslayer: shush, you are the scapegoat today...
<agateau> debfx: and I can see the extension from within thunderbird
<jussi> :P
<shadeslayer> whut?
<shadeslayer> jussi: i'm always the scapegoat :P
<apachelogger> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=scapegoat
<debfx> agateau: that's weird, maybe something is broken in thunderbird 7. I still have version 6.
<agateau> debfx: could be
<debfx> agateau: hm no, it works fine for me on tb7
<debfx> so it doesn't even show up in the addons maanger?
<debfx> *manager
<agateau> debfx: it does show up in the addons manager, but the message indicator widget does not detect it
<debfx> agateau: aha, you need libunity4 :P
<debfx> or apply my patch from bug #817598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817598 in Messaging Menu Thunderbird Extension "Doesn't work when libunity isn't installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817598
<agateau> debfx: /o\
<agateau> debfx: yay, crashed it!
<shadeslayer> haha
<debfx> success! :)
<agateau> debfx: for a certain value of success ;)
<ScottK> claydoh: I think we need to mention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/837681 in our release notes for beta 1.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 837681 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Automatic partitioning corrupts GUID partition table (GPT)" [Critical,New]
 * bambee does iso testing
<shadeslayer> debfx: now i know why building qtwebkit is such a PITA
<shadeslayer> yofel's system killed ld because the system load was too high i think
<shadeslayer> and my system crapped out because i don't have enough RAM to do a tmpfs build :P
<Quintasan> rbelem: Why do we?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nerner jussi sez
<shadeslayer> huh?
<apachelogger> he is mocking you
<shadeslayer> -.-
<jussi> apachelogger: thinks my wine is whiny...
<apachelogger> well, it is wine, or so the rumor goes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Maybe don't use tmpfs then?
<Quintasan> PROTIP: eatmydata
<jussi> Quintasan: apachelogger thinks you need to do more work... 
<apachelogger> BROTIP: ...:::do more work:::...
<Quintasan> I think he needs to more do work too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: PROTIP: icecc
<apachelogger> I was doing dragon debugging all day long
<Quintasan> to do*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how would icecream help with linking?
<apachelogger> what sort of icecream are we talking about anyway
<shadeslayer> not linking, but building, yes
<apachelogger> choclit?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How is it related to missing space on tmpfs?
<jussi> apachelogger: rubbish! you were at the monastry with me!!!
<Quintasan> jussi++
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> but in my mind I was debugging dragon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: doesn't help with tmpfs yes
<Quintasan> Besides it's not really Kubuntu oriented
<Quintasan> inb4 we ship Dragon by default
<jussi> Quintasan: however, you have to give him some credit, we did come home instead of heading to the brewery..
<Quintasan> And, no matter how you look at it I can't do shit before new runtime hits archive
<Quintasan> ScottK: Also, please reject this upload, looks like we need -data after all
<ScottK> Which package?
<Quintasan> kde-runtime
<Quintasan> rbelem said we need -data after all
<Quintasan> rbelem: I assume you will take care of the packaging, when done send merge request and link me and ScottK to it please
<Quintasan> Since my last year in high school is starting tomorrow I will gradually become less active
<apachelogger> even though we were only like 5 minutes from the brewery!!!E#!!!!!
<apachelogger> that surely would have ended well
<rbelem> Quintasan, coz the active patches changes files that goes to -data
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki i will  do that today :-)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Rejected.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks
<Quintasan> rbelem: Cool
 * Quintasan goes off to wash and iron his shirt
<apachelogger> jussi is totally whiny
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I heard you are using zsh
<shadeslayer> yep
 * bulldog98 too
<shadeslayer> :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: than you’ll use code of mine by p-series
<bulldog98> cause I got a patch accepted
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<bulldog98> apt-get changelog wasn’t recogniced as valid so I did it
<bulldog98> btw I also have a nice project neon function with complition
<shadeslayer> ??
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: we already have neonmake and neon-cmake
<shadeslayer>  feel free to add your stuff to the wiki
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: a function to toggle on and of the ppa for apt-get, so you can save download size
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :D
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: completion knows if it’s turned on or off and does the other thing
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: soon to find under kde:scratch/kolberg/zshfolder
<bulldog98> and ninja releted function too
<ScottK> bambee: Would you please mark the bug you found ISO testing as "serious".
<ScottK> And then test some other stuff, we really need more amd64 test results.
<bambee> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> kubuntu-full takes a LONG time to install.
<bambee> how can I mark the bug as "serious" ? I need to change the importance, but I cannot :\
<ScottK> Better than it was when it installed every language pack in existance.
<ScottK> bambee: Do it in the ISO tracker, not LP.
<bambee> oh
<bambee> ok
<ScottK> There's a check box for it.
<bambee> done
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> building webkit with j20
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what icecream farm do you have?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: :P ... a i7 processor + a Core 2 Duo processor
<shadeslayer> and it's still not stressfull enough
<shadeslayer> i mean half my core's are empty
<shadeslayer> on the i7
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: we should build whole kubuntu on your network, would be faster than launchpad
<shadeslayer> probably :P
 * shadeslayer bumps build jobs to 25
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: unfortunately i've already commited by farm to KDE :)
<shadeslayer> as soon as they work out how to dispatch jobs to me server
<shadeslayer> s/by/my/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i might also hook up another machine in the near future
<shadeslayer> 3 GHz Core 2 Duo :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: Y U MAKE MY SERVER GO OOM?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: why do you have all that stuff and my pc is like crap :)
 * yofel goes looking what actually happened
<shadeslayer> yofel: LOL
<shadeslayer> yofel: i didn't do anything
<yofel> [11914826.003773] Out of memory: Kill process 3418 (ld) score 102 or sacrifice child
<shadeslayer> last time i checked it was working
<shadeslayer> yofel: how long ago is this?
<yofel> well, that was probably what killed your ld just now
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<yofel> that was the only thing that was killed though
<shadeslayer> also ... muwhahahahaah v
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/31/plasma-desktopQN1643.jpg
<shadeslayer> building with j25 :>
<shadeslayer> !!!!!!
<shadeslayer> core temps upto 95oC
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> build failiure @_@
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas on this http://paste.kde.org/116815/
<shadeslayer> looks like icecc ran out of memory ... but i have enough memory on both systems
<yofel> ICECC[1181] 19:47:42: the server ran out of memory, recompiling locally -> bwahahaha
<yofel> but no idea why
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> i have like 2.7GB's free on the server
<shadeslayer> 1.5  GB's on the other laptop
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw i don't think it's sending me jobs anymore
<shadeslayer> if i resume it with  dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<yofel> missing -j ?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> hmpf
<shadeslayer> failed again
<shadeslayer> yofel: all of this icecc output makes this hard to debug
<yofel> well, turn it off then...
<shadeslayer> turn off the icecc?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: output
<shadeslayer> how?
<bulldog98> unset ICECREAM_DEBUG
<shadeslayer> "ICECC[8073] 20:04:33: the server ran out of memory, recompiling locally" ... again?
<apachelogger> yofel: Y U HAVE SO LITTLE MEMORY
<yofel> sec, I'm doing some cleanup right now
<shadeslayer> hey ld, y u so slow
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> qtwebkit compiled
<shadeslayer> in like 30 minutes
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: *hm*
<shadeslayer> the number of jobs was way too high initially which was causing build failiures
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: go and fix icecream, it soon will appear at projects.kde.org
<shadeslayer> took it down to 15 again and it works just fine
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: number of jobs was way too much
<ScottK> shadeslayer: # of available CPUs +1 is the best number I've found.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well ... when using 15 earlier, my machine's didn't have enough load
<apachelogger> "enough"
<ScottK> Hmmm.  OK.
<shadeslayer> so i kept bumping the values till they had acceptable load :P
<ScottK> Not every part of the job is icecreamable.
<shadeslayer> yeah, the build got ahead of itself and toppled
<apachelogger> particularly the first quater of a build is not
<bambee> ScottK: testing done
 * Quintasan uses -j5
<apachelogger> because that is moc and bootstrap usually
<apachelogger> which is part of the not-icrecreamable
<shadeslayer> well .qtwebkit is done, just checking a couple of things
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: push push push and hurry up :P, now for real check everything works and push :) 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Any info on HP Touchpads?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: one last batch is being manf.
<shadeslayer> will take a couple of weeks
<Quintasan> God damnit
<Quintasan> I gotta make it this time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the good news is, someone told me that a major part of them are headed for the EU this time
<Quintasan> !!!
 * Quintasan checks his account balace
<Quintasan> 311 polish zloty
<bulldog98> apachelogger: could we include zsh into recommends for kubuntu-dev-tools and install some completions for our tools, which I would write?
<Quintasan> 100$ == 280 zloty
 * Quintasan can afford this
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i don't think there's a bzr branch for qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> so, do i upload to ninjas?
<shadeslayer> or to my own ppa
<ScottK> bambee: Thanks.
<bambee> yw
 * bambee is watching "x-men first class"
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ninjas
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: uh .. ok, seeing how the builders were empty i uploaded it to my ppa
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: mh that’s ok
<bulldog98> i just wanted to use ninja enable
<shadeslayer> debfx: apachelogger https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental << new qtwebkit landing there
<shadeslayer> will take a bazillion days to build
<shadeslayer> i'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night guys
<apachelogger> you could have put it into a more official ppa really :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: ping
<bulldog98> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> bulldog98: are you doing testing?
<apachelogger> for b1
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I would if you mind sending my a DVD or CD ^^
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ^
<ScottK> You can use a usb stick.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: how slow is your connection? :O
<bulldog98> apachelogger: 56kbit/s down
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> you should like upgrade
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes I love that kind off stuff
<apachelogger> kubotu: google fast internetz germany
<kubotu> Results for fast internetz germany: 1. DSL Germany - Introduction to Internet Providers in Germany: http://dsl-germany.com/en/ | 2. Fast Internet in Germany?: http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t38647.html | 3. High speed and volume internet providers - Germany: http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t135189.html
<apachelogger> there you go
<Quintasan> Good night
<yofel> gn
 * bulldog98 heads of for bed, too and I won’t be much on tomorrow 
<Quintasan> Same here
<apachelogger> ScottK: where are the testing instructions anyway?
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<apachelogger> branding ftw
<ScottK> No claydoh ...
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98, Where you at?
<claydoh> ScottK: got the 2 bug reports you mentioned, but what are the highlight for beta? can I assume upgrading is good for testing?
<JontheEchidna> herp derp, just spent two hours debugging an issue that was me not returning something from a non-void function, and then trying to reference what the function should have returned :?
<JontheEchidna> :/
<ScottK> claydoh: I think it's Alpha 3 + mostly bug fixing and increased stability.
<claydoh> lol sorry bout that
<claydoh> so is upgrading something we can recommend yet, or wait till beta or rc?
 * JontheEchidna added a muon screenie to the alpha3 wiki page
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: jussi was asking earlier whether http://blog.canonical.com/2011/08/30/oil-rush-ubuntu-software-center/ will be available in the muon software empire
<apachelogger> RuntimeError: the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires version -1
<apachelogger> halp?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: <apachelogger> JontheEchidna: jussi was asking earlier whether http://blog.canonical.com/2011/08/30/oil-rush-ubuntu-software-center/ will be available in the muon software empire
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-01
<JontheEchidna> once commercial app support is coded, yes
<JontheEchidna> I've not gotten around to getting Ubuntu SSO Qt working, tho
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu SSO-Qt would also allow me to support review submittal
<apachelogger> wohoo
<apachelogger> so I guess the question is: will that land for 11.10?
<JontheEchidna> no, I just released 1.2.0 a few weeks ago
<JontheEchidna> it's all kinds past feature freeze for both Muon and Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> I have high hopes fore 1.3, though :)
<JontheEchidna> 1.3 will also come with a superior update interface, usability-wise: http://i.imgur.com/Qblj4.png
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is there any way that Phonon could pass us a nicer-looking name? http://i.imgur.com/ObQIg.png
<claydoh> ScottK: it is beta 1
<claydoh> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta1/Kubuntu for starters
<claydoh> now to go play with kubuntuforums new server
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ Please fill in details and make it sound wonderful
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll try to review tomorrow.
<claydoh> suggestions welcome, though will be @ work until late tomorrow evening
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you work on ^^^^
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ScottK> Looks like we'll get to retest all the images too.
<ScottK> (not for awhile though)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: you said this was deferred? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-no-alternate
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.  The pre-requisite spec didn't get done.
<JontheEchidna> k, I'll mark the items postponed
<ScottK> Thanks.
<txwikinger> ScottK: maybe tomorrow
<c2tarun> hi everyone :)
<c2tarun> Long ago I heard that daniel holbach is planning to write new articles related to packaging. Can anyone please give me any update to that article?
<charlie-tca> I can't find them. Some of them were posted to the Ubuntu Planet blog thing
<charlie-tca> well, now I know I am too tired. He left!
<valorie> c2tarun: you've been missed here
<DarkwingDuck> valorie, you going to be around on sunday?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> hopefully on time -- I'm going to come home early from the cabin for it
<valorie> labor day weekend is a tough one for global jam!
<DarkwingDuck> valorie, Oh I agree.
<DarkwingDuck> And I'm doing two
<valorie> I would have liked to go down for the Portland OR one on Sat.
<valorie> but that would leave our cabin without wood this winter
<c2tarun> valorie, hi :) I was busy in my job training :( it finished yesterday :) today I am back to ubuntu ;)
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> without riddle this cycle, we've been shorthanded
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all is the most urgent, I believe
<c2tarun> valorie, what happened to riddle?
<valorie> he's doing this cycle elsewhere in Ubuntu
<valorie> in bzr, I think
<valorie> so he'll be back, but not yet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do believe that you'll need to run a check on the window title yourself
<apachelogger> of course it is good that your app is also Qt
<apachelogger> because that way it can also not use the application's kappdata or something :P
<apachelogger> somehow oneiric seems like a boring release
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> anyone seen jr?
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upload qtwebkit already
<apachelogger> just when I was bout to leave -.-
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you try it?
<apachelogger> it actually feels loads faster :O
<apachelogger> kaboom
<apachelogger> crash in flashplayer ^^
<apachelogger> lovely
 * apachelogger rips that piece a cool out
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> rekonq's tab bar is still epic shite
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems loads more reliable
<apachelogger> of course  if you had put it in some unpolluted ppa we could call for more testing ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can move it to our staging ppa
<shadeslayer> let me know if you want to move it
<apachelogger> stating is polluted by the very definition of staging ^^
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Hu5HQ.png
<apachelogger> weeeh
<apachelogger> so this snapshit is actually 10 points better than the one on harmattan ^^
<apachelogger> video aint not supporting subtitles though
<apachelogger> that is curious
<apachelogger> and audio aint supporting webm :O
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> no geolocation 
<apachelogger> that seems wrong
<apachelogger> I thought that bugger had geo through qtmobility
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you care to look into the build log and see if there might have been something missing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will do, registering for something important right now
<apachelogger> acid3 is at 100/100
<shadeslayer> it always is
<apachelogger> yeah, until there is a regression and it is not anymore :P
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> with sunspider you really get to feel the unthreadness of things
<apachelogger> rekonq is busy using an entire core while the others are being silly
<bulldog98> apachelogger: feel free to add threading to rekonq for the next release
<bulldog98> :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<bulldog98> btw where is qtwebkit located atm?
<apachelogger> like I dont have other problems than a browser which must hope and pray to ever reach beyond a million users
<apachelogger> bulldog98: gitorious
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you could teach me to do that stuff
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I meant the package
<apachelogger> if someone wants to run sunspider on the new qtwebkit -> http://www.webkit.org/perf/sunspider-0.9.1/sunspider-0.9.1/results.html?%7B%22v%22:%20%22sunspider-0.9.1%22,%20%223d-cube%22:%5B29,30,14,28,11,12,29,28,12,30%5D,%223d-morph%22:%5B25,10,12,24,10,10,24,21,10,24%5D,%223d-raytrace%22:%5B11,28,27,11,27,11,28,28,11,11%5D,%22access-binary-trees%22:%5B4,3,4,7,3,3,8,6,4,4%5D,%22access-fannkuch%22:%5B17,16,17,16,40,16,17,41,41,17%5D,%22access-
<apachelogger> nbody%22:%5B21,8,9,9,22,21,14,21,22,22%5D,%22access-nsieve%22:%5B9,12,12,5,5,12,5,6,6,5%5D,%22bitops-3bit-bits-in-byte%22:%5B5,6,4,2,2,6,6,4,6,3%5D,%22bitops-bits-in-byte%22:%5B18,9,17,16,6,18,7,8,18,7%5D,%22bitops-bitwise-and%22:%5B9,3,4,9,3,4,4,3,10,5%5D,%22bitops-nsieve-bits%22:%5B17,7,17,6,17,8,17,8,7,17%5D,%22controlflow-recursive%22:%5B3,3,7,3,3,2,6,3,4,4%5D,%22crypto-aes%22:%5B22,9,25,22,9,10,22,11,23,22%5D,%22crypto-md5%22:%5B11,3,
<apachelogger> 4,9,4,9,4,4,7,4%5D,%22crypto-sha1%22:%5B6,3,4,7,3,3,3,3,7,7%5D,%22date-format-tofte%22:%5B18,39,39,17,18,15,16,39,37,17%5D,%22date-format-xparb%22:%5B13,13,32,32,16,21,14,31,14,14%5D,%22math-cordic%22:%5B7,7,18,8,18,18,7,32,7,8%5D,%22math-partial-sums%22:%5B14,20,15,36,14,17,38,36,14,49%5D,%22math-spectral-norm%22:%5B13,10,10,12,5,5,5,12,6,5%5D,%22regexp-dna%22:%5B13,33,13,33,33,13,34,13,13,14%5D,%22string-base64%22:%5B8,9,18,19,19,8,8,9,8
<apachelogger> ,9%5D,%22string-fasta%22:%5B26,26,10,26,11,24,27,26,26,32%5D,%22string-tagcloud%22:%5B43,42,18,42,18,19,43,42,18,44%5D,%22string-unpack-code%22:%5B28,29,70,75,36,69,72,70,32,70%5D,%22string-validate-input%22:%5B15,13,29,33,13,28,34,33,29,34%5D%7D <- my test
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> bulldog98: the package of what?
<bulldog98> qtwebkit
<apachelogger> qtwebkit package is the done, just needs testing
<bulldog98> apachelogger: where can I test it?
<apachelogger> besidse, your connection is too slow for qtwebkit
<apachelogger> the repo is like 5000 GiB
<apachelogger> bulldog98: rohangarg/experimental
<apachelogger> bulldog98: though it might be good to first run tests on the old webkit
<bulldog98> apachelogger: next time im in university or berlin, I’ll download it :P
<apachelogger> just for good measure, stability seems much improved already
<apachelogger> bulldog98: so do html5test.com, acid3 test, sunspider, dromaeo and sputnik and write down the results
<apachelogger> or snap them
<bulldog98> apachelogger: post me a list of test and I’ll run them
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> snapping might be tter
<apachelogger> we can advertise this as feature ^^
 * apachelogger starts a dromaeo test run and leaves to poke jussi with a muon stick
<bulldog98> apachelogger: html5test: 293
<bulldog98> apachelogger: all tests for dromaeo?
<jussi> apachelogger: leacve already! we are waiting for you!!
<bulldog98> apachelogger: acid3 is throws an error for me
<bulldog98> ok forget that
<shadeslayer> lol
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yeah first i had "you shouldn’t see this" on the screen
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm in OS X right now because i forgot my wifi dongle
<bulldog98> apachelogger: sunspider: 456.8ms +/- 2.6%
<jussi> shadeslayer: not acceptable excuse for using macosx...
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ah ah ah you can’t do stuff like that. You need to purge that partition right now :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: compare it to the url I posted above
<bulldog98> apachelogger: dam already closed the tab
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok found my url again
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://www.webkit.org/perf/sunspider-0.9.1/sunspider-0.9.1/results.html?%7B%22v%22:%20%22sunspider-0.9.1%22,%20%223d-cube%22:%5B22,18,21,20,17,18,18,18,18,20%5D,%223d-morph%22:%5B19,16,19,18,16,17,17,17,16,21%5D,%223d-raytrace%22:%5B19,20,27,26,18,19,18,19,23,27%5D,%22access-binary-trees%22:%5B7,8,7,9,5,7,6,5,10,11%5D,%22access-fannkuch%22:%5B21,24,17,25,17,23,24,16,22,19%5D,%22access-nbody%22:%5B22,23,18,23,15,18,22,22,
<bulldog98> 22,15%5D,%22access-nsieve%22:%5B11,11,10,11,12,11,9,9,12,9%5D,%22bitops-3bit-bits-in-byte%22:%5B4,5,4,3,4,4,3,3,4,5%5D,%22bitops-bits-in-byte%22:%5B11,8,11,8,11,10,10,7,9,8%5D,%22bitops-bitwise-and%22:%5B8,6,8,5,8,6,7,5,6,5%5D,%22bitops-nsieve-bits%22:%5B11,11,11,10,11,8,10,7,11,9%5D,%22controlflow-recursive%22:%5B4,5,4,3,4,3,4,3,3,4%5D,%22crypto-aes%22:%5B20,19,19,18,18,12,17,15,16,15%5D,%22crypto-md5%22:%5B7,5,4,5,6,5,5,5,6,5%5D,
<bulldog98> %22crypto-sha1%22:%5B5,4,4,4,4,5,4,5,5,4%5D,%22date-format-tofte%22:%5B26,28,25,27,29,27,23,33,26,27%5D,%22date-format-xparb%22:%5B21,23,21,23,20,21,24,29,25,22%5D,%22math-cordic%22:%5B15,14,13,19,13,12,13,16,12,12%5D,%22math-partial-sums%22:%5B19,23,20,19,21,21,21,21,21,19%5D,%22math-spectral-norm%22:%5B11,12,14,11,9,9,10,9,9,10%5D,%22regexp-dna%22:%5B22,24,18,24,21,20,17,17,19,17%5D,%22string-base64%22:%5B22,21,20,15,24,24,21,16,17,
<bulldog98> 16%5D,%22string-fasta%22:%5B17,23,20,23,19,22,16,18,20,26%5D,%22string-tagcloud%22:%5B40,28,38,39,40,28,31,29,40,29%5D,%22string-unpack-code%22:%5B61,64,60,70,61,59,63,54,53,62%5D,%22string-validate-input%22:%5B28,25,29,30,36,36,34,32,27,27%5D%7D
<bulldog98> but it could be, that my pc isn’t as fast as yours
<jussi> is.gd?
<jussi> ;)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: possible
<apachelogger> bulldog98: well, particularly you are running a different version of qtwebkit ^^
<apachelogger> well, it is only 16 ms difference in total
<apachelogger> so that seems close enough
<jussi> bug 838640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838640 in kdelibs (Ubuntu) "Feature add: shortcut to skip between misspelled words" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838640
<apachelogger> closed
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://dromaeo.com/?id=148717
<bulldog98> I’ll be back in an hour or two
<apachelogger> jussi always knocks on my phone
<jussi> knock on wood :P
<apachelogger> here is a thought: a phone made almost entire out of some expensive kind of wood
<valorie> I'm sure there is such a beast
<valorie> for billionaires
<bulldog98> apachelogger: 129 fails in sputnik
<afiestas> eh, forgot this one when I switched to quassel xD
<afiestas> have you updated the package to 1.2-rc2?
<debfx> afiestas: no, we still have 1.1.1
<afiestas> I plan to publish the final version this weekend, if that's good for kubuntu scheduling you can wait :p
<debfx> afiestas: we are already a few weeks past feature freeze, why should we upgrade anyway? :)
<afiestas> I said weeks ago to update to rc1 :/
 * debfx wasn't aware of that :(
<afiestas> well because it conains a bunch of improvements that you can see in the changelog (either in my blog or in the tag commit)
<afiestas> and I don't know if I will be able to maintain 1.1 for 6 months 
<afiestas> at least i18n will be freezed at some point to make room for 2.0
<debfx> what'S DUN and PANU?
<afiestas> two profiles that allow you to use bluetooth devices such cellp hones as modems
<Quintasan_> Greetings
<Quintasan_> rbelem: ping
<ScottK> All the ISOs got respun last night so testing needed ...
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<bulldog98> Quintasan: check identi.ca
<Quintasan> bulldog98: ....
<bulldog98> Quintasan: hey if we meet one day, we can speak German :P
<Quintasan> bulldog98: In your dreams sir.
<bulldog98> Quintasan: you can’t be that bad
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> Ja, ja. Volkswagen
<Quintasan> これはシュタインズゲートの選択！
<Quintasan> bulldog98: well, I can do basic stuff but nothing much
<Quintasan> and that's after 6 years of learning :/
<Quintasan> In comparsion I believe my English is high tier
<bulldog98> Quintasan: hm I was bad in English, befor 11th class, but I made it and finally did my oral exam in English :)
<Quintasan> I did CAE exam and now I'm preparing for CPE exam, should allow me to study in UK
<debfx> Quintasan: you had to learn German for 6 years? that must be hell ;)
<Quintasan> debfx: TBH at first I thought one had to eat gravel since birth to get that umlauts right
<Quintasan> those*
<bulldog98> debfx: hey I needed only 2.5 year to talk in an apropriate way
<Quintasan> But it wasn't that hard, compared to all those damn grammar rules
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yeah they suck
<bulldog98> and they changed them twice while I was at school (nobody knows what’s right now)
<Quintasan> persia: ping
<debfx> Quintasan: I hope you know all the comma rules :D
<Quintasan> debfx: comma?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ,
<Quintasan> I don't think they taught us that yet
 * bulldog98 doesn’t get these right
<Quintasan> They usually melt our brains with the past tense
<bulldog98> Quintasan: also nice is das and dass
<Quintasan> Well, Perfekt is not really hard but others are...DERP
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ist, sein, waren gewesen
<Quintasan> Ich habe viel Computerspiel gespielt
<Quintasan> That was right?
 * Quintasan hardly ever does his homework
<Quintasan> With exception of maths and physics
<bulldog98> Quintasan: if you add an . at the end it’s right
<bulldog98> Quintasan: me too
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Well, in English you add dots to end a sentence too but people usually ommit this on IRC.
 * Quintasan thinks only ScottK and Riddell pay much attention to that
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yeah thats right.
<debfx> Quintasan: that's why Germans only use perfect and present tense ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan: wanting to do university in the UK?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Probably.
<Riddell> I recommend Scotland (price £0) rather than England or Wales (price £9000/year)
<Quintasan> Like, price for studies?
<Riddell> yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: @_@
<Quintasan> I don't even know what to say
<Riddell> "jings and crivvens" would be appropriate
<Quintasan> I have no idea what those me
<Quintasan> mean*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see my email please :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you mean cite me as a reference?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes that's fine
<Riddell> jriddell.org/contact.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep, got that, what do i put in Job Designation?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: as in my job or your job?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your job :P
<Riddell> anything you like I guess
<Riddell> I don't have a special title, but feel free to make one up if it helps
<shadeslayer> well .. as of now its "Kubuntu Lead Dev"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks a ton! :)
<bulldog98> what do I wrong with launchpad lib? http://paste.ubuntu.com/679636/
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I mess around with python launchpad lib can you give me a hint?
<Riddell> bulldog98: you can also ask in #launchpad
<bulldog98> Riddell: that’s an good idea
 * bulldog98 want’s to get the launchpad names under lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<apachelogger> bulldog98: see pyth0rn scripts in kubuntu-dev-tools
<bulldog98> apachelogger: had a bug in the launchpad libs and found the workaround of debfx
<apachelogger> bulldog98: on sputnik I also get 129 failures
<apachelogger> so no regression there
<bulldog98> fine
<apachelogger> debfx, shadeslayer: seems the new snapshot does not have any particular regressions in css/javascript/html5 and I did not see any of the weird qtwebkit crashes yet
<apachelogger> so we should be good to move it into oneiric after freeze
<shadeslayer> w00t
 * shadeslayer is busy like shit right noq
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they're making us submit forms made with javah
<shadeslayer> :'(
<apachelogger> it is jahava
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please get a commit log between our last snapshot and your new one
<apachelogger> we might need a FFe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's a changelog file in there
<apachelogger> we dont have a release in oneiric so changelog is a bogus thing to go by
<shadeslayer> uh whut
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> as the changelog might have been changed in any way I do not consider it a viable resource for changes between two snapshots
<shadeslayer> alright
<apachelogger> particularly not if people forget to add changes and only add them like the week before release 
<apachelogger> which happens way too often really ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm like super tensed right now, will fix this up on saturday
<apachelogger> gosh, isn't freeze long over by sat? :P
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> halp I need some body, halp
 * apachelogger needs a cig and then flip a coin on whether to work for the big N or not
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you have a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta1/Kubuntu and make it more magical please.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Could we have a Beta 1 announcement for kubuntu.org later today?
<apachelogger> ScottK: in an hour, need to sort out job stuff
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you do some install testing with your Mac?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not until day after tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  A bit late by then.
 * bulldog98 nearly has the zsh stuff finished for a first review
 * bulldog98 needs someone with regex experience to convert ruby Rexex (.*)-(.+)(\\.tar\\.((gz)|(bz2)|(xz)|(lzma))) to a sed one
<bulldog98> +escaping
<tsimpson> bulldog98: if you just replace \\ with \, sed -r would probably like it
<bulldog98> hm
<Mamarok> hm, I want to encrypt an external USB disk, but apparently there is no workaround the kernel module sha256 is not found
<Mamarok> I try to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<Mamarok> using Oneiric
<tsimpson> bulldog98: or '\(.*\)-\(..*\)\(\.tar\.\(gz\|bz2\|xz\|lzma\)\)' for plain sed    (yes, sed is evil)
<bulldog98> tsimpson: it’s for usage of a zsh complition running _files -g 'REGEX'
<tsimpson> sed is a pita, it wants you to escape everything to make it count
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I am reasonable certain that luks what that thing is can do that
<apachelogger> the usb pen drive my private keys are on is certainly encrypted using that thing
<apachelogger> incidentially enough kde will even give you a gui to enter the pw for decryption and everything
<apachelogger> very nice (if it still works ^^)
 * bulldog98 has now added some zsh support to kubuntu-dev-tools: lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, I always get the same error, sha256 module not found
<Mamarok> so something is missing, I just don't know what package
<apachelogger> !find sha256.ko oneiric
<ubottu> Package/file sha256.ko does not exist in oneiric
<apachelogger> -.-
<bulldog98> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<bulldog98> !find sha256.ko natty
<apachelogger> ah
<ubottu> Package/file sha256.ko does not exist in natty
<apachelogger> !find sha256_generic.ko oneiric
<ubottu> File sha256_generic.ko found in user-mode-linux
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks :)
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage#Filesystem_Encryption
<apachelogger> also see the alias stuff there
<apachelogger> in case it still should nto work
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yes, that's the howto I use and I tried that earlier, but it didn't work, so they should actually indicate to install user-mode-linux as well
<apachelogger> well, probably not updated for oneiric yet
<Mamarok> gah: semid 884737: semop failed for cookie 0xd4d4e81: incorrect semaphore state
<Mamarok> Failed to set a proper state for notification semaphore identified by cookie value 223170177 (0xd4d4e81) to initialize waiting for incoming notifications.
<apachelogger> did you manage to modprobe?
<apachelogger> because I am not
<ScottK> Mamarok: Do you have kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings installed?  Lack of those can cause the Konqueror issue you were having yesterday.
<apachelogger> and it seems uml is at 2.6.35
<Mamarok> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: so no encryption for me with that kernel?
<Mamarok> that sucks
<apachelogger> I suppose you could just use a different hash than sha256
<apachelogger> Mamarok: does the aes modprobe work?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yes
<Mamarok> and I indicated the sha256_generic
<Mamarok> in the aliases file
<apachelogger> ok, that is the important bit IMHO, aes is the actual encryption algorithm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Mamarok: seems 256 was dropped in favor of 512
<apachelogger> sudo modprobe sha512
<apachelogger> sudo cryptsetup --verify-passphrase luksFormat /dev/sdc1 -c aes -s 512 -h sha512
<Mamarok> right, so let's try that
<apachelogger> same thing as the other, but 512 bit rather than 256
<bulldog98> yofel_, shadeslayer: have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk yet?
<apachelogger> which of course makes you think it is more secure, so it is good ^^
<ScottK> But does it go to 11?
<dacresni> is there work to get kubuntu to boot from efi? 
<dacresni> instead of from a bios emulation ? 
<dacresni> im using reffit on a mac  
 * apachelogger does not feel like enabling people to support software patent supporting companies today
<ScottK> apachelogger: We are enabling them to experience freedom.
<ScottK> dacresni: Yes.  If you look at the amd64+mac images I think that's what they are for.
<apachelogger> freedom endangered by software patents
<dacresni> ok will those be available for oneric ? 
<Mamarok> apachelogger: now I get this: http://paste.kde.org/117043
<apachelogger> seem hypocritical to me
<ScottK> dacresni: Yes.
<dacresni> but not the alpha. ( I looked for it)  ? what about the beta? 
<ScottK> dacresni: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/oneiric-desktop-amd64+mac.iso will probably be the Beta 1 image (we are still testing)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what does `dmesg|grep -i aes` spit out?
<ScottK> dacresni: Feel free to test (make sure to back up your data) and report any results at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/6461
<dacresni> OH, is that why its not with the other alphas or on the announcement page?  
<ScottK> It's on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> We didn't release Beta 1 yet.
<dacresni> HA! thanks, do i put in my launchpad ID 
<ScottK> No, it's a separate login.
<dacresni> i meant in the future aboout hte beta, but i guess you will
<dacresni> hmm
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/user/register
<Mamarok> apachelogger: [90351.170001] padlock_aes: VIA PadLock not detected.
<Mamarok> [92302.538682] padlock_aes: VIA PadLock not detected.
<apachelogger> eek
<dacresni> Mamarok: I haven't been here for the whole comversation but cant you check these capablilities in cpuinfo? 
<Mamarok> dacresni: how would I do that?
<dacresni> ScottK happy to contribute to the cause 
<dacresni> Mamarok: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ScottK> dacresni: Great.  We particularly need Mac testers since it takes specific hardware.
<dacresni> i normallly  dont less or more the proc files because they tend not to space well 
<dacresni> if you want to scroll through (because you have 12 cores or something) use 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<dacresni> '
<Mamarok> dacresni: well, what exactly should I be looking for? http://paste.kde.org/117061/ is the output
<apachelogger> Mamarok: cat /proc/crypto |grep sha
<Mamarok> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/117073/
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, what am I supposed to do with the wiki page?
<apachelogger> it being a wiki page makes it ugly by definition
<ScottK> apachelogger: Add more stuff about the wonderfulness of this release.
<apachelogger> well, we dont have the new qtwebkit that makes rekonq faster than the n9 browser :P
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> Mamarok: seems sha256 is built into something
<apachelogger> Mamarok: just runt the command form the wiki as is
<apachelogger> it should simply work(tm)
<Mamarok> nope
<apachelogger> what is the output?
<Mamarok> doesn't
<Mamarok> same as before, incorrect semaphore state
<apachelogger> that is very weird
<apachelogger> try a reboot
<apachelogger> Mamarok: also make sure you are up-to-date
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/dbt49.png
<Mamarok> OK, will try rebooting
<apachelogger> claydoh, ScottK: just so you know the todo document is not used for months :P
<ScottK> I think most of those months got consumed by package 4.7.
<apachelogger> don't blame it on 4.7 alone, somehow this cycle was highly unorganized IMHO
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I was certainly up-to-date as I did an upgrade - reboot right before
<apachelogger> Mamarok: kk, once reported gimme the output of proc/crypto again
<apachelogger> just to check
<apachelogger> then modprobe aes and dm-crypt
<Mamarok> OK, let me try again
 * apachelogger has loads of modules loaded no normal person would have ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: we did not land mobile, did we?
<ScottK> No.  We did not.
<apachelogger> too bad
<Mamarok> apachelogger: looks much better now: http://paste.kde.org/117079/
<Mamarok> but I still can't load sha256, sha512 loads, then comes the incorrect semaphore state message again
<apachelogger> load?
<apachelogger> you do not need to load anything
<apachelogger> just run the cryptsetup command
<Mamarok> I tried
<apachelogger> can you please paste the entire output of that bugger?
<apachelogger> with command if at all possible
 * apachelogger hands debfx https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-May/033282.html
<Mamarok> thats for sha256: http://paste.kde.org/117091
<apachelogger> sounds very kernel buggish
<Mamarok> and this is for sha512: http://paste.kde.org/117097/
<apachelogger> can anyone else try luksing a usb drive?
<apachelogger> rebooting is a rather long process for me due to broken fglrx/X stuff
<Mamarok> apachelogger: the drive I try to encyrpt is a 1 Tb USB 3.0 HD
<apachelogger> might be related
<apachelogger> Mamarok: try reducing the partition size
<Mamarok> OK
<apachelogger> ScottK: amarok 2.4.3 is new in beta, no?
<apachelogger> maco: kaccessible is installed by default now?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: same problem with a 256 GB partition
<apachelogger> try 8
<bulldog98> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/+merge/73672
<cyphermox> ScottK: re bug 838099, got a fix ready for it, just testing to make sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838099 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Incorrect warning message in Interfaces U/I" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838099
<apachelogger> kwin-gles is in, no?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: busy
<bulldog98> yofel_, Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/+merge/73672
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is newer libindi in yet?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: same problem with 8GB
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ok, I'll have to reboot and try without all my additional modules loaded
<Mamarok> and it certainly is not the drive, as WIndows managed to encyrpt it fine, but I want to be a ble to read it with both OS
<apachelogger> but from the sound of the error I'd argue it is a kernel bug
<apachelogger> possible usb3 related
<Mamarok> crap
<txwikinger> ScottK: what needs to be tested?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: regarding kgetsource: is series unstable or stable or is that something like natty oneiric?
<apachelogger> whether upstream is stable or unstalbe
<apachelogger> i.e. whether to look for tars in /stable/x.y.z/ or /unstable/x.y.z/
<bulldog98> ok than I wrote a unneeded script that gets the current active ubuntu series
<apachelogger> at least you learned something :P
<apachelogger> I actually think ubuntu-dev-tools has a python module that gets the current series from LP btw
<bulldog98> apachelogger: nice
<bulldog98> apachelogger: shouldn’t kubuntu-dev-tools suggest ubuntu-dev-tools?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: do you have time to quickly rehash what awesomeness happend between amarok 2.4.0 and 2.4.3?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why?
<apachelogger> you can perfectly develop without ubuntu-dev-tools
<bulldog98> apachelogger: cause of that things
<apachelogger> if you need that sorta thing then it would at least be recommends
<apachelogger> but since we do not use any modules from ubuntu-dev-tools right now there is no active relationship
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ouch, I need to re-read the repease texts for 2.4.1 and 2.4.2 again, don't know by heart
<Mamarok> certainly a lot of bugfixes
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I only care about features :P
<apachelogger> well, we can certainly also mention improved stabile awesomeness
<apachelogger> Mamarok: also if you stumble upon a nice screenshot, that would also be good
<Mamarok> apachelogger: that's for the features: http://paste.kde.org/117109/
<Mamarok> for the screenshots just steal from our website :)
<ScottK> txwikinger: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iirc yes
<apachelogger> Mamarok: isnt it windows? :P
<apachelogger> I seem to remember it being windows
<apachelogger> thanks for the list
<apachelogger> Mamarok: didn't the styling improvements done in randa also land in .3 ?
<bulldog98> how do I get the dirname out of ls -l?
<bulldog98> awk ?
<apachelogger> why you want that?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: completing the version for kgetsource
<didrocks> ScottK: debfx: FYI, the new appmenu-qt release will need an updated patch in Qt (see bug #838115). This one is to make it closer to the patch that was upstreamed in 4.8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838115 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "appmenu-qt does not track whether the menubar renderer is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838115
<apachelogger> but yes, awk would be an option, or you just regex it, entirely dependent on what you want to do
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why do you need ls -l then?
<didrocks> ScottK: debfx: so, a warning that I think we can do this update next Monday for instance?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I want to get the highest version of KDE/the package needed
<ScottK> didrocks: Yes.
<didrocks> ScottK: just for confirming, there is no plan to ship 4.7.4, isn't it?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that does not answer the question ... why do you need "ls -l" to do that :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: right ls -c
<ScottK> Is it released?
<didrocks> ScottK: will be by the end of next week from what I heard…
<ScottK> didrocks: We should ship the latest Qt I'd think.
<ScottK> What do you think.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that still aint answering the question :P
<apachelogger> even though certainly more appropriate than ls -l
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I don’t need it I can use ls -c
<didrocks> ScottK: I'm happy with both, I don't know the upstream politic in Qt, they seem very conservative, so we can ship it I guess after some testing for kubuntu and unity-2d
<apachelogger> bulldog98: but what for
<apachelogger> bulldog98: where do you run it?
<apachelogger> what do you do with the output of ls?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: zsh completion for kgetsource to get the version
<didrocks> ScottK: if it's really released by then end of next week, do you agree?
<ScottK> didrocks: I do.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: here goes the complete changelog between those versions
<bulldog98> apachelogger: greping and running on ftpmaster.kde.org
<apachelogger> oh dear
<didrocks> ScottK: ok, nice :) thanks for the head's up, I'll ping you again on monday anyway before uploading Qt with the updated patch
<Mamarok> apachelogger: the styling changes are in the changes section
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: is kgetsource akonadi 1.6.0 stable valid?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kgetsource only works for kde
<apachelogger> and akonadi is not even of kde ftp IIRC
<apachelogger> s/of/on
<bulldog98> apachelogger: mh
<Mamarok> apachelogger: where do I report this kernel bug to?
<ScottK> didrocks: This should also solve Bug #602913 then.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602913 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Doesn't work with applications started from a saved session" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602913
<didrocks> ScottK: ok, thanks, I'll add it to changelog as well :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: so, how do you access ftpmaster so that you could run ls?
<ScottK> Thanks.
<didrocks> ScottK: oh, 4.7.4 is just released apparently, they weren't kidding when telling by the end of this week or next one :)
<didrocks> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/09/01/qt-sdk-update-introducing-qt-creator-2-3-and-other-updates/
<ScottK> didrocks: OK.  So let's have that on Monday.
<bulldog98> ssh ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org ls -c /home/ftpubuntu/stable/
<maco> apachelogger: taco man seeded it
<didrocks> ScottK: indeed, nice timing :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you cannot ssh into ftpmaster, can you?
<apachelogger> maco: cool, thx
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I can
<apachelogger> I am not sure that is intended
<bulldog98> apachelogger: it is I did packaging work for kdepim
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Riddell added me
<apachelogger> no, I mean generally
<apachelogger> packagers were not able to ssh into ktown, so I am not entirely sure that the setup on ftpmaster is right
<apachelogger> bulldog98: anywho... you should probably be using sftp and not ssh
<apachelogger> as ssh will start a remote shell, which is of course fatter than sftp
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but I need to do an ls -c over an dir, is that possible with sftp, too?
<apachelogger> also you don't need the -c as it does not help in particular, you'd still need to regex every value returned by ls, to check if it matches ^\d.\d.\d$
<apachelogger> and then sort that
<apachelogger> bulldog98: no, ls -c is useless anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: We could ssh into ktown.
<apachelogger> rly?
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> fair enough
<bulldog98> ScottK: we can into ftpmaster too
<ScottK> bulldog98: Yep.
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, I add kwin-gles to the page and fixed some of the more subtle s/alpha/beta things, amarok is wip
<apachelogger> though I am starving so I might have to look for something to eat now
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you have anything else in mind?
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Maybe some marketroid stuff about patches to enable future inclusion of plasma-active and how marvelous that will be if we ever manage to get it done.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> dangerous
<apachelogger> I also advertised mobile stuff for oneiric
<apachelogger> and now we are sitting here without kernel
 * bulldog98 is off for today
<apachelogger> and from discussion on various forums pointing to my blog post I'd say that there is certainly a lot of interest in that
<apachelogger> so that will backfire quite a bit if we don't get a meaningful product by release
<ScottK> Better get busy then ...
<ScottK> BTW, libdbusmenu-qt 0.9.0 is in Debian. Someone (tm) should look at a sync/merge for that.
<ScottK> didrocks: ^^^
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, I'll do that on the same Monday, get quite some updates right now with unity just after the freeze
<didrocks> thanks for the hilight :)
<ScottK> Sure.
<cyphermox> ScottK, merge request to fix bug 838099 is up, if you or someone else wants to review it later
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838099 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Incorrect warning message in Interfaces U/I" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838099
<ScottK> cyphermox: Cool.  Thanks.
<cyphermox> sorry about that, didn't expect changing the version number back down to something sane would have caused this ;)
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^ What do you think?
<debfx> ScottK: about what?
<ScottK> debfx: cyphermox's merge proposal.
<debfx> cyphermox: is this fixed/submitted upstream?
<cyphermox> not yet, no
<cyphermox> fwiw, I'll drop a word to dcbw to try and make sure we avoid the .99x numbering in the future
<cyphermox> debfx: is it just opening a bug?
<cyphermox> it's technically correct to require 0.8.997 or whatever, just breaks when 0.9.0 get installed or used to build
<debfx> cyphermox: looks like it's already fixed upstream
<txwikinger> Thanks ScottK
<cyphermox> ah ok
<apachelogger> debfx, ScottK: do any of you have a somewhat default looking amarok you could make a snapshot of?
<ScottK> Depends on where I left off in my last install attempt.  Let me check it.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: btw, you could write a script to move all bugs from kdebase-workspace in ubuntu to kde-workspace
<apachelogger> I do not think that manual moving and triage at the same time will yield sane results
<apachelogger> ScottK: with desktop effects if at all possible
<apachelogger> so that we get a nice drop shadow
<ScottK> Should have it in a momenty
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what I don't get... why was there no .2? ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: gles is in I believe
<Quintasan> rbelem: another ping :S
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the package is ther eat least
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: link to runtime branch please
<Quintasan> Did ScottK have any comments?
<rbelem> Quintasan, lp:~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7
<rbelem> Quintasan, and lp:~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde4libs-active-4.7
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: Are there more changes to libs?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> brrr
<rbelem> Quintasan, active needs them
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<oem> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/SulfK.png
<Quintasan> rbelem: You are still doing install files wrong
<oem> (amarok screen shot)
<apachelogger> cheers
<rbelem> Quintasan, where?
<Quintasan> debian/tmp-kde-runtime-active/etc/xdg/menus/kde-information.menu will install it to /debian/tmp-kde-runtime/active rbelem
<Quintasan> rbelem: https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/+merge/73610
<Quintasan> rbelem: http://paste.kde.org/117139/
<Quintasan> like this
<rbelem> Quintasan, thx :-) i will fix that and will upload again
<Quintasan> just push changes to branch :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: I didn't have a chance to look.
<Quintasan> rbelem: Also, do a merge proposal for kdelibs
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you're feeling poetic, something nice for the kubuntu.org announcement would be good too.
 * ScottK didn't hear back from ryanakca yet.
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not think I have the right state of mind for that TBH
<apachelogger> been trying to write a blog post for 3 days now
<ScottK> OK.
<KRF> btw, networkmanager in 11.10 is telling me some funny things, pl a pla 'need version >=0.9.88888xyz, but found 0.9.0'. apachelogger, did you break that?
<apachelogger> "nu beta, download here, info here, nakkid pictures of rbelem here"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I have that too
<apachelogger> anyone knows anything about that?
<KRF> sounds like someone didnt do the version comparison right
<apachelogger> KRF: actually it is >=0.8.99999 but found 0.9.0
<apachelogger> so I guess the code is kaput
 * apachelogger blames upstream
<ScottK> KRF: That's Bug #838099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838099 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Incorrect warning message in Interfaces U/I" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838099
<KRF> oioi 
<KRF> Unfortunately, the large version number for NM 0.8.996 and all breaks in this case because the last number is larger than 255.
<KRF> lol
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Fix in work.
<apachelogger> cheap shift?
<apachelogger> ScottK: your screenshot does not blend in with the others :P
<ScottK> Sorry.
<apachelogger> ah, but we have netbooks, so at least people will not think we abandoned that thing
<apachelogger> although upstream sorta di
<apachelogger> d
<apachelogger> ScottK: amarok in too
<ScottK> It still works fine though.
<apachelogger> well, event indication is broken by design
<Mamarok> apachelogger: there was no .2 because we have a release manager  (and git admin btw) who doesn't know how to retag :(
<Mamarok> OK, shower time, I need to get ready in 15 minutes, later
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-o
<Mamarok> ready
<ScottK> I've got the kubuntu.org announcement ready to go.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK, need someone to login and update it?
<ScottK> Nope.  I'll logged in and ready to hit publish.
<dacresni> hey sucessfully instalald I think
<dacresni> what sort of test should I run? on a mac 
<dacresni> oh, i mean, oneric osolot installed on a mac 
<ScottK> For the ISO testing we mostly need success/failure reports.
<ScottK> In general it's good to know if video/wifi works and if there are any issues with the multimedia keys.
<dacresni> ah ok
<dacresni> do I put that in a report/ 
<dacresni> ?
<dacresni> wifi works, 
<dacresni> the keys respond but audio is not qutie configured 
<ScottK> For the basic install, you register/log in to the iso.qa.ubuntu.com site and mark your test results.
<ScottK> If you find problems file bugs in LP and then link them there.
<sheytan_> Heya
<sheytan_> is kubuntu beta ready, too?
<ScottK> Very close.
<sheytan_> will be today? :)
<ScottK> Yes
<sheytan_> Good, thank you, will try it :)
<dacresni> so how do I report that audio is only comming out of the right speake
<dacresni> speaker
<ScottK> File a bug by opening a konsole shell and typing ubuntu-bug sound (I think it's sound)
<ScottK> That'll run apport and collect up a bunch of relevant data for sound issues.
<ScottK> It may be ubuntu-bug audio, I can't remember.
<dacresni> k
<dacresni> a window poped up saying package does not exist
<dacresni> nevermind, i did it without parameters
<ScottK> dacresni: Try ubuntu-bug with no arguments and see what options it gives you.
<dacresni> i did (thats what I ment by parameters
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I should read the whole thing.
<dacresni> if i cancel it, it freeses (collecting problem information) 
<dacresni> and its not asking the correct questions. its asking about storage devices when i said its an audio problem
<dacresni> i had to xkill and then stop its cli 
<dacresni> im gong to take a nap and see what I can test before the end of the day
<dacresni> i'll get updates right? 
<dacresni> without reburnign?
<dacresni> reburning?
<dacresni> we'll see if mbp 6,2 come back from sleep
<ScottK> Yes.
<dacresni> comes back from sleep
<dacresni> comes back from sleep
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<ScottK> Release announced on kubuntu.org
<lunarcloud> hello, i was invited here because I was interested in helping out writing the website's announcements
<lunarcloud> hello?
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan_ 
 * rbelem ScottK 
<rbelem> *pokes
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-02
 * rbelem pokes apachelogger 
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ping
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: ok
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: would it be ok to put series as first argument to kgetsource, since you can do better completion than?
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: quite honestly, if you do completion, just drop the stable/unstable altogether
<apachelogger> simply query stable/ and unstable/ build a superset of results that match ^\d\.\d\.\d$ and complete with those
<apachelogger> since you know out of which set a complete version comes you can auto decide what path to use
<apachelogger> incidentially enough that also makes the command more accessible, even without completion
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: the problem is completion is an other process than kgetsource, so we can’t notify kgetsource which set to use
<apachelogger> sure, write a helper script that can be used by both kgetsource and the autocompleter
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: the helper script should give out something like version series and in the completion you can prase out series
<apachelogger> autocompleter asks that thing for set of valid versions and autocompletes -> kgetsource kdelibs 4.5.0 -> kgetsource in turn uses the helper script to get a full path for kdelibs version 4.5.0
<apachelogger> (that said helper script might be a bit of a bogus word ... a file with shell functions ... might be better)
<apachelogger> that way you simply need to source it and it will work like a library
<bulldog98_> It would be better to have version first, since we than can complete also the names, if there should be new names
<bulldog98_> so kgetsource 4.5.0 kdelibs would be used
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: no, two functions get_versions() which returns a list of versions in both stable and unstable, get_full_path(name, version) which returns the ftpmaster url for that version (be it stable or unstable)
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: no goody
<apachelogger> that makes it less usable when not using autocompletion
<apachelogger> and 90000% of the time one will not autocomplete a name one knows anyway and can type faster than the helper could get the information from ftpmaster
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: you can cache that information
<apachelogger> even so
<apachelogger> .
<bulldog98_> that’s what I’m doing with kbzr
<apachelogger> app thing version is the most logical thing
<apachelogger> then you can also at some point drop the version altogether and app thing will fetch thing with the latest versio available
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: that would be best I think
<apachelogger> still explicit versioning must be support
<apachelogger> plus mind you, doing a comparision on 3-component strings in bash is likely a bit of a pain in the behind
<apachelogger> like the only save way to do it that comes to mind would be regexing the string and then comparing the 3 components individually
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: grep ^\d\.\d\.\d$ works, doesn’t it?
<apachelogger> grep?
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: shell surely has builtin regex support
<apachelogger> I know bash has
<Riddell> so, Oneiric Beta, all good to upgrade to?
<apachelogger> Riddell: mostly
<apachelogger> depends on your graphics card, as always ^^
<apachelogger> from the KDE POV it should be good though
 * apachelogger wonders how to get to the airport
 * bulldog98_ found a way to get the version
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do I make an array out of an command output in bash?
<apachelogger> it is by default
<apachelogger> you can iter on a space or tab or newline separated list without doing anything
<bulldog98> apachelogger: so stable_version=$(command) gives you an array with that?
<apachelogger> yup
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the array is already sorted, because ls -c sorts
<bulldog98> can I use versions+=$unstable_versions in bash?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you need to program shell I recon
<apachelogger> so that no issues between zsh and bash arise
<DarkwingDuck> hey guys
<apachelogger> so a string concat certainly would be savest
<Riddell> whenever I tend to find myself going "can I do X in bash" I usually decide it's time to switch to a real programming language
<apachelogger> version = "${stable_versions} ${unstable_versions}"
<apachelogger> Riddell: bash is a real programming language :P
<Riddell> Oneiric Beta is looking good
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I also could write that stuff in ruby
<apachelogger> Riddell: it even can do pointers :P
<apachelogger> even if the eval expression is like a line long or so ^^
<DarkwingDuck> It's running well, I've been using it since A2 and I like where it's going.
<Riddell> apachelogger: so is sed, but I don't write anything over 1 line in it
<apachelogger> bulldog98: whatever you deem most sensible
 * bulldog98 is now learning ruby :)
 * apachelogger likes to keep simple things bash
<apachelogger> actually I like to keep most scripts bash
<apachelogger> like kde-l10n-common's build ^^
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, why bash when you can perl?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, sed is vastly more cumbersome than sh though IMHO :)
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: cause perl aint on the cd no moar :P
<DarkwingDuck> About time! :P
<Riddell> it is
<apachelogger> woohooo, I have a way to get to the train station
<DarkwingDuck> I've actually given up on it.
<apachelogger> on perlz?
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<apachelogger> because you failed to hack the kdesrc-build? :P
<Riddell> perl seems to be mostly around due to KDE bits
<apachelogger> perl is most universal
<DarkwingDuck> Well, every time I tried to hack it, it failed out. 
<apachelogger> the meta-repository management script for Qt5 is also perl IIRC
<DarkwingDuck> Python seems to be a good replacement. 
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> php
<apachelogger> we should write some php scripts for kubuntu-dev-tools really
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, learning that.
<Riddell> amarok-common and kde-runtime both depend on perl
 * apachelogger hasn't done php in ages anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: amarok-common? :O
<apachelogger> oh, perhaps because of kconfig_update
<apachelogger> those scripts are mostly perl
<DarkwingDuck> What do we need to write/re-write for kubuntu-dev-tools and what is it currently in?
<apachelogger> then again I could not remember amarok ever transiting configs properly so that dep might be bogus
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-dev-tools :P
<apachelogger> I'd like to have a script that playz 8bit music encoded in plaintext inline in php 
<apachelogger> for in-development entertainment
<DarkwingDuck> Why not write it in HTML5? Simplier.
<DarkwingDuck> s/Simplier/Simpler/
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck meant: "Why not write it in HTML5? Simpler."
<apachelogger> cauz html5 is a markup language
<apachelogger> that aint suitable for scripts
<DarkwingDuck> True...
<Riddell> hmm, search doesn't work in Muon
 * apachelogger looks for a bag to throw stuff in for paris
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<apachelogger> Riddell: which muon?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, worked for me yesterday...
<Riddell> software centre
<apachelogger> WFM
<Riddell> fresh install, can't find anything when doing a search, although it lists everything
<apachelogger> oh, it might be waiting for xapian update
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, worked for me...
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680387/
<bulldog98> apachelogger: better idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: better report a bug so that jon the taco can look at it
<apachelogger> but I am reasonable certain it might simply be that the xapian index is not yet built
<apachelogger> which should probably be reflected in the UI somehow
 * apachelogger points out that silly ubuntu software center also fails to display waiting for xapian
<DarkwingDuck> lol
 * apachelogger considers software that cant play prn a failure anyway
<apachelogger> blimey
<apachelogger> the mooing also does not work
<apachelogger> that is weird
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> guten morgen bambee
<Riddell> bambee: tu est francais oui?
<bambee> Riddell: yes I am
<Riddell> bambee: si je loue un cololocation qu'est-ce que c'est un "F3"?
<Riddell> pour example http://www.leboncoin.fr/colocations/230081894.htm?ca=23_s
<bambee> Riddell: F3 veut dire , 3 pièces (ou 3 salles) dont 2 chambres 
<bambee> F3 = usually means, 3 rooms and 2 bedrooms
<bambee> this one :   area => 61 m²
<Riddell> bambee: is there a key to that?  I see other terms like T3 too
<rbelem> morning
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan_ 
<bambee> Riddell: T3 and F3 means the same thing => 3 rooms, in these 3 rooms you can have 2 bedrooms and 1 sitting room for example
<bambee> or 1 bedrooms and two other rooms
<bambee> TN = N means the number of rooms , usually everything is explained in the description , for this one it's a F3/T3 with 2 bedrooms and 1 sitting room  (the sitting room, the kitchen are in the same room) 
<bambee> warning: no internet
<bambee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680421/
<bambee> (I translated it for you)
<Riddell> bambee: so what's the difference between F3 and T3?
<bambee> Riddell: it's the same thing
<Riddell> très déroutant :)
 * bambee wonders if his translation is understandable :\\
<bambee> Riddell: do you learn french ? :)
<Riddell> bambee: I hope to move to guadeloupe to learn it
<bambee> woo!
<shadeslayer> nigelb: pong
<shadeslayer> i be packaging :D
<ScottK> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<ScottK> 4.7.1 tarballs wanting packaging ....
<shadeslayer> yus
 * bulldog98 will push my new helper script and then I’m till round 9 UTC
 * bulldog98 will do some packaging this evening, tomorrow I won’t have time the garden needs some love and my parents kill me if I don’t help them
* bambee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html  | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> huh weird
<shadeslayer> my system doesn't start swapping after it runs out of memory on tempfs
<James147> shadeslayer: if i remember right by default tmpfs mounts with a size of half your max ram ^^
<shadeslayer> ah ..
<shadeslayer> James147: can i override it with a max size in fstab?
<shadeslayer> ssh 
<James147> shadeslayer: with size=xG option i think
<shadeslayer> whoops
<shadeslayer> right
<James147> shadeslayer: you can also use size=x%  :)
<shadeslayer> what does that do?
<shadeslayer> ah
<James147> % of physical ram
<shadeslayer> James147: percentage of my RAM?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i gave it 2.5 gigs now
<shadeslayer> should be enough
<ScottK> steveire: Could you have a look at Bug #707878, it seems to be piling up duplicates, so something must be up ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 707878 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi_agent_launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QThreadStorage<QFontCache*>::deleteData()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707878
<shadeslayer> tmpfs + icecc = build output flying off the screen
<steveire_> ScottK: Ok
<shadeslayer> James147: it should start swapping once it reaches a critical limit right?
 * James147 dosnt know... he has never tested it to its limit
<James147> ^^ but I dont see why not
<shadeslayer> well : tmpfs                 2.6G  1.8G  793M  70% /var/cache/pbuilder/build
<Quintasan_> first day in school == three tests next week
<Quintasan_> wtf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i hear ya
<bambee> Quintasan: seriously? teachers suck... o.O
<shadeslayer> school sucks :P
<bambee> +1
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sorry, never checked IRC yesterday. Thanks to whoever took care of the Beta1 announcement though
<shadeslayer> bambee: i can haz meta kde?
<steveire_> How do I link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/707878 to its upstream bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 707878 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi_agent_launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QThreadStorage<QFontCache*>::deleteData()" [High,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> steveire_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/707878/+choose-affected-product
<bambee> shadeslayer: already pushed to ninjas
<shadeslayer> alright
<bambee> building
<bambee> does anyone have random mouse freezes ?
<steveire_> Quintasan: 'Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.'
<steveire_> http://bugs.kde.org/261788
<ubottu> KDE bug 261788 in general "akonadi_agent_launcher segfaults when stopping the Akonadi server" [Crash,New]
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> any ideas if i can install ubuntu core on a system
<shadeslayer> like .. is there a ISO somewhere?
<shadeslayer> all i need is a installer and a base system for a offline install
<ScottK> ryanakca: No problem (it was me - I've got the passwords stored more than one place now, so I can find them.)
<ryanakca> Hehe :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you enlighten me and steveire_ how to link to bug reports in foreign bug trackers in LP?
 * ScottK looks
<shadeslayer> !find xine.pm
<ubottu> File xine.pm found in libxine-dev
<ScottK> Quintasan: Open the > by Akonadi (not akonadi(Ubuntu)) and paste the b.k.o URL into the URL box under remote watch.
<ScottK> steveire: ^^^
<Quintasan> There is 1 error in the data you entered. Please fix it and try again.
<Quintasan> ^_^
 * ScottK tries.
<shadeslayer> lunchpad does not want to hold hands with b.k.o :P
<Quintasan> It's the other way around
<ScottK> No.  Apparently apachelogger needs to configure something.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Ask in #launchpad.  I'm not sure why that doesn't work.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: steveire_ ScottK fixed
<shadeslayer> you need the XML link to the bug
<ScottK> ?
<ScottK> XML
<shadeslayer> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?ctype=xml&id=261788 << this one
<shadeslayer> the one that displays XML info
<ScottK> I see.
<shadeslayer> thats what LP parses iirc
<ScottK> LP should know how to get that from the regular URL.  
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you file a bug against LP about that?
<shadeslayer> yes, quite weird that it didn't know how to do that
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> bbl
<shadeslayer> i'll just try and fix it as well
<didrocks> ScottK: ok, I'm pushing the new Qt to a ppa, I'll open the FFe and assign it to you rather than the release team? (also a question on bug #602913), it's the new appmenu which fixes it, isn't it? (that's what the plasma is using?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602913 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Doesn't work with applications started from a saved session" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602913
<ScottK> didrocks: Go ahead and subscribe the release team, but I'll look at it.
<didrocks> ScottK: ok, will do
<ScottK> The issue you pointed me to yesterday sounded like the same issue p-w-menubar was having in that bug.  I'd have to ask agateau which package the fix would actually be in.
<ScottK> didrocks: Will you also take care of the FFe for the new appmenu-qt?
<shadeslayer> bug 839543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839543 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad cannot track bugs.kde.org reports anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839543
<didrocks> ScottK: ok, I won't upload before Monday anyway, so I'll chat with him.
<didrocks> ScottK: is a FFe needed for appmenu-qt? It's only bug fixing
<didrocks> ah, the alt
<didrocks> yeah, indeed, will take care of that
<ScottK> didrocks: I was thinking of libdbusmenu-qt.  0.9.0 is out and in Debian and we only have 0.8.3.
<ScottK> I guess ask agateau if we want that too or it that's intended for KDE 4.8?
<didrocks> ScottK: I pushed it already, he asked me to push it yesterday
<didrocks> it's needed for the new appmenu anyway (2 additional symbols)
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Where was the FFe for this?
<ScottK> Also, why not take from Debian?  Is their package different?
<didrocks> ScottK: there was no changelog, I didn't see the feature scanning it (anyway, the symbol isn't called until the appmenu lands)
<ScottK> OK.
<didrocks> ScottK: the package is different, seems that debian didn't take Riddell's work
<didrocks> (it has never been merged)
<ScottK> Seems like he wouldn't have done 0.8.3 -> 0.9.0 without adding features ...
<ScottK> OK.  Then we should look at merging next cycle.  Thanks for checking.
<didrocks> ScottK: well, the 0.1.2 -> 0.2 bump for appmenu was licence fix only, so I didn't rely on it, sorry for the oversight
<didrocks> yeah, merging would be nice
<didrocks> (was just a little bit too late on the cycle to start with that, changing packaging and such)
<ScottK> Agreed.
<shadeslayer> huh wat
 * shadeslayer sees new symbols
<ScottK> didrocks: A good clue for it needed an FFe would have been (from the 0.8.3 -> 0.9.0 diff):
<ScottK> -set(dbusmenu_qt_lib_API_VERSION 5)
<ScottK> +set(dbusmenu_qt_lib_API_VERSION 6)
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, but I'm so used to the API addition for unity/nux (and some GNOME components) to fix actual bugs that I didn't stopped on that, sorry about it, will take more care next time (the new API isn't used until the appmenu release go in anyway)
<didrocks> will try to take more care for Qt thing which are more logical, seems with the time, my habits are twisted :)
<ScottK> didrocks: Qt FFe is approved.
<didrocks> ScottK: oh great, thanks! if you want to take a look at the appmenu one: bug #737419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737419 in Unity Foundations "FFe: Add support for the show-now-changed signal" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737419
<didrocks> ScottK: I still prefer waiting on Monday for Qt (buildling on the ubuntu-desktop ppa right now), as I won't be online this week-end, I prefer to avoid breaking the world before leaving :)
<ScottK> didrocks: I figured Monday would be the P in ASAP.
<didrocks> ScottK: heh, ok :-)
<ScottK> didrocks: There's no Ubuntu bug there.  Those are all upstream tasks.
<didrocks> ScottK: argh, seemed launchpad timeouted :/ fixed now
<ScottK> didrocks: Done.
<didrocks> ScottK: great, thanks
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> what do i do with these new symbols in kdelibs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: check if they are ABI breaks
<Riddell> is rekonq not working with forms known?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but its a bug fix release, so shouldn't that be bad?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try out newer webkit from my ppa
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental << this one
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes if they are ABI breaks that's a release critical bug which you should report to KDE.  if not it's all good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and how does one check that if its a ABI break
<Riddell> ah, that's fiddly
<Riddell> you have to look at the source code that made the symbols and work it out based on the (often weird) c++ binary compatibility rules
<Riddell> usually adding symbols is ok, but not always
<Riddell> usually removing symbols is bad, but not always
<Sput> or just ask Thiago :)
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<bambee> why the hell doesn't pbuilder use /etc/pbuilderrc ? o.O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay, your qtwebkit sorts it
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> we need to get that into the archive after the freeze is over
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Freeze is over.
<shadeslayer> oh
<ScottK> Read /topic.
<shadeslayer> right, didn't read that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel can either of you upload qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> i'm heading out for a couple of minutes, bbl
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have any problems with rbelem's new branches?
<rbelem> heya Quintasan 
<Quintasan> rbelem: \o
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you see my latest dent?
<Quintasan> rbelem: not really, I didn't have time to look at dents today
<rbelem> Quintasan, i made really nice command in vim to fix the -data-active.install :-)
<Quintasan> Oh, my, really? That's interesting
<rbelem> Quintasan, s:\(debian/tmp-kde-runtime-active/\)\(.*/\)\(.*\)$:\1\2\3 \2:
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> ohshi-
<Quintasan> rbelem: Actually, did you testbuild those packages before commiting?
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/+merge/73738
<Quintasan> rbelem: https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde4libs-active-4.7/+merge/73739
<Quintasan> I'm not entirely sure what you did there
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> there's this thing called c++filt
<shadeslayer> it de mangles all these symbols
<Quintasan> rbelem: Please recheckout kdelibs branch and commit those changes you wanted since something strange happened there
<bambee> parallel build with pbuilder is totally borked o.O
<shadeslayer> ok ... new symbols look alright
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> maco: belated happy birthday :)
<maco> thanks :)
<rbelem> Quintasan, i tested build kde-runtime. i did manage to finish the test build for kdelibs, power failure
<rbelem> *did not
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> question
<shadeslayer> why do have kde-runtime as one binary package but kdebase-runtime-dbg as the debug package?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> btw kdebase-runtime-dbg does not depend on kdebase-runtime for some reason
<shadeslayer> is that intentional?
<shadeslayer> aha ..transitional package
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Rohan Garg * 228 * debian/control Bump kde-sc-dev-latest to 4:4.7.1
<bambee> Quintasan: around ? could you check and confirm something for me ?
<bambee> build a package with "debuild -j$(getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN 2>/dev/null || echo 1)" and looks how many jobs it uses, even debuild is borked here
<bambee> it's just impossible to build kde-workspace o.O
<shadeslayer> bambee: push the packaging, i'll build it for you
<shadeslayer> right after runtime
<shadeslayer> s/runtime/baseapps
<bambee> actually nothing has really changed... I cannot even know if symbols have changed :'(
<transitlogger> jussi: btw it appears you sent a test sms to moi ealier today
<transitlogger> also I have an algorithm for you spell checking bug
<transitlogger> in case you moved that report to kde yet :P
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: the one where krunner crashes when you press the backspace key?
<transitlogger> no
<transitlogger> a feature reuqest
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Quintasan> bambee: looking at it
 * transitlogger aint caring about plasmaware
<shadeslayer> new file : -./usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/dolphin/toolbar.png
<Quintasan> bambee: Check buildlog for "jobserver"
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: did you card also get locked?
<shadeslayer> lol
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: did you ask for a replacement card?
<transitlogger> I hear you need a replacement card if your card was locked
<shadeslayer> xD
<transitlogger> but beware, it takes up to half a year to get the new card
<Quintasan> What the hell is transitlogger talking about?
<transitlogger> by that time someone will have hacked your account
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: i did lock my card at DS
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: questions on the GSoC Mailing List
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: did you request a replacement card then?
<shadeslayer> about locked cards and allegations that unicorns don't exsist
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: nope, i was sane enough to call them and have the issue fixed
<ScottK> Quintasan: I didn't look yet.  Looking now.
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: what? no! s'impossible!!!!
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: The libs merge is somehow broken, I presume rbelem will fix it today
<transitlogger> I did not read that on the list
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: others deserve to know that you can call numbas to have locking fixed, my oh my
<transitlogger> had I know, I would not have sued google for withholding monies :S
<ScottK> Quintasan: The runtime one seems odd too.  Like it starts from an older version of our packages.
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> rbelem: PING
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<shadeslayer> aw ffffffuuuuuu
<transitlogger> so, there is this really stylish person, silver headphones with an orange cord, birght green tshirt and super light blue jeans sort of pants
<ScottK> transitlogger: Would you have a look at Bug #832864 - It seems likely there is some confusion between phonon headers and the cmake checks in pyside that make the configure test find phonon in Debian and not in Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 832864 in pyside (Ubuntu Oneiric) "pyside version 1.0.4-1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832864
<transitlogger> to complete the picture the orange cord of course builds the nicest color combo with the green shirt
<transitlogger> looks like a unicorn barfed all over him
<rbelem> ScottK, should i bump the pkg version in -runtime?
 * transitlogger likes aiports :D
<bambee> Quintasan: I don't see "jobserver"
<ScottK> rbelem: Start with the version that we already uploaded and diff from that with a new version.
<bambee> :\
<transitlogger> ScottK: I am about to board, so it better be quick
<bambee> Quintasan: I am talking about a local parallel job, not through icecc
<ScottK> transitlogger: I think the relevant infos are in the bug.
<Quintasan> bambee: >implying I am using icecc
<rbelem> ScottK, i thought that the version that i appended was not uploaded, thats why i just append
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Rohan Garg * 187 * debian/ (6 files) New upstream release
<transitlogger> ScottK: supposedly the cmake part is broken
<Quintasan> rbelem: You need to base on kde-runtime branch for example
<transitlogger> people always write bogus cmake stuff
<transitlogger> it is like qmake really
<Quintasan> kbzr branch kde-runtime
<Quintasan> make changes
<ScottK> Or something changed in phonon that shouldn't have.
<Quintasan> commit and push somewhere
<rbelem> oki
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: btw lunchpad does not want to talk to b.k.o it seems
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: how does one fix that in lunchpad
<transitlogger> ScottK: nope
<transitlogger> unless you lot patched my software
<Quintasan> shadeslayer++
<transitlogger> which you have
<transitlogger> and you did not send patches upstream
<transitlogger> I should give you all a spanking for that at some point
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: it better not
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: why would it?
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: remote bug tracking in ad
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: lunchpad would only break bko
<shadeslayer> s/ad/lunchpad/
<Quintasan> transitlogger: Why don't you send them upstream yourself?
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "transitlogger: remote bug tracking in lunchpad"
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: we do nto do remote bug tracking for 99% of all bugz
<transitlogger> thy shalt not send bugs upstream
<transitlogger> the reporter should
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: still .. for the remaining 1% we need that feature
<transitlogger> it has no sense whatsoever to upstream stuff
<transitlogger> you are not the person who has a problem
<transitlogger> hence you are not the person to talk to
<transitlogger> hence you reporting a bug that is not your bug is rather pointless
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: ScottK Quintasan and steveire_ had that problem :P
<transitlogger> + if a person does not care enough to report the bug to the right party then clearly the bug is not important enough
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: so bug reportery
<transitlogger> to the lunchpad
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: already did
<transitlogger> dear madam or sir, I wish to complain in the storngest possible terms about you eating my time :P
<shadeslayer> heh
 * Quintasan blames transitlogger for all madness here
<ScottK> transitlogger: The only phonon patch we have that touches includes is from Debian, so I think that's not it.
<ScottK> Quintasan: That's a given.
<transitlogger> ScottK: perhaps it was dropped then
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * transitlogger throws netbook after staff so they start boarding already
<transitlogger> oh
<transitlogger> it worked
<transitlogger> wohooo
 * transitlogger shall report tomorrow from the paris
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: going to wave the phonon and kubuntu flags from the Eifel tower?
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Rohan Garg * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> alright, last package for tonight
<bambee> Quintasan: you was right
<bambee> "warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule."
<bambee> it does make sense now
 * bambee asks google
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Rohan Garg * 11 * debian/changelog Fix release pocket and version
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm gettings this error on kdelibs /usr/bin/xmllint: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libncurses.so.5: file too short
<rbelem> o.O
<Quintasan> bambee: were right* and I googled for it too but nothing comes up
<bambee> the message comes from make itself
<rbelem> Quintasan, aham! apt-get dist-upgrade Get:1 http://localhost/ubuntu/ oneiric/main libncursesw5 i386 5.9-1ubuntu3 [170 kB]
<Quintasan> der
<Quintasan> p
<yofel> evening
<yofel> bambee: if you find out what's broken you get cookies from me. For me this only happens with oneiric + kde-workspace
<bambee> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2942465/cmake-and-parallel-building-with-make-jn
<bambee> interesting
<bambee> it *might* a cmake problem
<bambee> might be *
<bambee> (not sure yet)
<yofel> Quintasan: got time to look at opencv?
<Quintasan> yofel: well, I'm playing Harvest Moon but I can take a look :P
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Rohan Garg * 140 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> Quintasan: someone needs to fix up bug 324523 or demote digikam and kipi-plugins to universe if we want 2.0.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324523 in opencv (Ubuntu) "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324523
<Quintasan> yofel: I can't fix it. We probably will have to demote it
<Quintasan> It's not like we include it in default install, do we?
<yofel> don't think so, although I'm not sure re kipi and dvd
<Quintasan> Well, I'm not able to fix that one
<mgraesslin> why does Kubuntu 11.10 not follow the upstream default of one desktop?
<ScottK> Did the default change in 4.7?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> the default is one desktop and the pager hides automatically if there is only one
<ScottK> Why?
<ScottK> People seem to like multiple desktops.
<mgraesslin> because desktops are an advanced feature
<mgraesslin> so the people who need or want desktops can easily change the number
<ScottK> OK, but the default panel picked up a default activity chooser too.
<mgraesslin> yes that's true
<ScottK> That's an even more advanced feature.
<ScottK> So I think it's an inconsistent view.
<mgraesslin> no, I think activities are easier to understand by inexperienced users
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe I'm too experienced then.  I couldn't figure out a use for them in my normal workflow.
 * mgraesslin neither
<ScottK> I like multiple activities in situations like the plasma-netbook layout, but I don't see them as an end user feature.
<ScottK> We've had multiple desktops ~forever, so I don't know why we'd want to change it.
<mgraesslin> ask the plasma devs - I didn't do the change ;-)
<ScottK> OK.
<mgraesslin> but I understand that new users might find virtual desktops extremely confusing
<ScottK> BTW, I am reminded I had a question for you ...
<ScottK> In 4.7 if I run Kubuntu in a live session on my Dell mini10v there's no effects by default, but after install they are on by default.  Any idea why that might be?
<mgraesslin> no, but I just noticed that in the livecd (in virtualbox), too
<eMyller> hi all
<eMyller> task manager widget doesn't work properly here
<eMyller> kde sc 4.7.00 on natty
<eMyller> anyone experiencing issues?
<yofel> define doesn't work properly
<bambee> yofel: it's definitively a problem with cmake, I think
<bambee> see http://www.gnu.org/s/hello/manual/make/Error-Messages.html
<bambee> the last warning
<yofel> I know that page, and since it's cmake that generates the code I would agree
<yofel> I'm clueless how to fix it though
<bambee> I have discussed with david faure (a rocking french guy) and it's not a problem in kde-workspace
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Would http://paste.debian.net/128209/ be useful in a bug report for you?
<bambee> yofel: I have also asked on #cmake
<bambee> no answers :\
<bambee> (also it's friday...)
<yofel> true
<bambee> (they're probably drunk... who knows :P)
<yofel> heh
 * bambee is totally drunk
<mgraesslin> ScottK: crashes in the driver
<bambee> whisky <3
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 84 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<eMyller> yofel: weird behaviors
<eMyller> empty spaces (ghost tasks?), unresponsive clicks (it doesn't freeze, certain tasks just don't respond)
<eMyller> i noticed that the smooth tasks widget also suffer the same issues, so i think it might come from "above"
<eMyller> below, whatever. lol
<rbelem> ScottK, lp:~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde4libs-active-4.7 is ready :-)
<ScottK> OK.  It'd probably be best to integrate it with the 4.7.1 upload.
<ScottK> Who's doing that?
<yofel> eMyller: I think the empty spaces should be fixed in 4.7.1, as for the unresponsive tasks I noticed that only once here
<eMyller> yofel: is it about libtaskmanager?
<yofel> well, the default one, yes
<eMyller> also, the tasks widget (the default only) wraps the tasks into two lines even i don't allow it to
<eMyller> it's really annoying :\
<eMyller> * even if
<bulldog98> is meta-kde finished?
<eMyller> if i restart plasma, the problem is solved. temporarily.
<yofel> bulldog98: it is, see wiki page
<bulldog98> yofel: ok I took kate
<yofel> eMyller: can't find anything in the git log about the taks lines, make sure there's a bug for it
<yofel> *task
<yofel> bulldog98: k, when you're done, please file a merge request for the bzr changes and mark the package as ppa/merge
<eMyller> will check after work
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
 * eMyller is afraid of bugs.kde.org
<yofel> eMyller: 4.7.1 is scheduled for release on tuesday if you want to wait for it first
<yofel> er, thursday
<eMyller> yofel: would there be a chance for the fix to be included in 4.7.1?
<bulldog98> eMyller: 4.7.1 is already taged so no
<eMyller> meh. :\
<yofel> only if it's already fixed in git. There's a bunch for task manager fixes for 4.7.1, so maybe I just overlooked it
<yofel> *bunch of
<yofel> typoday--
<eMyller> woot
<eMyller> task manager the widget or the lib?
<yofel> one of them, I didn't look at the commits that closely
<bulldog98> yofel: btw what’s the workflow kgetsource, build source, test build binary?
<yofel> my workflow: get source, build source package, pbuild it, upload, commit to bzr
<yofel> bulldog98: the rest of the workflow is on the wiki
<yofel> don't forget to bump kde-sc-dev-latest
<bulldog98> yofel: do you mean that? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/ReleasePackaging
<yofel> ah, not that, that's junk, need to rewrite that someday
<yofel> bulldog98: I meant the plan on the packaging page
<yofel> we don't really have a detailed workflow doc right now
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what have you done, so that icecc works for you?
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-89> * New upstream release - fix smokegen_load_system_defines.diff - add simplified
<CIA-89> version of string.h to smoke-dev-tools.install [ Pino Toscano ] * Make
<Quintasan> yofel: More like "We don't even have a working script for a workflow
<yofel> Quintasan: rather that everyone has a different workflow so there's hard to make one..
<yofel> *it's
 * yofel is tired...
<bulldog98> yofel: should I place UNRELEASED into the changelog I want to merge?
<yofel> yep
<bulldog98> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kate/+merge/73881
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (5 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-89> * New upstream release - drop reduced-linking.diff, applied upstream - require
<CIA-89> smoke-dev-tools >= 4.7.0, and make libsmokeqt4-dev depend on it * Add patch
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<yofel> bulldog98: see comment
<bulldog98> yofel: worked in i386
<yofel> bulldog98: well, it won't make the build fail, or did you get no diff at all?
<bulldog98> yofel: no changes at all
 * yofel scratches head...
<bulldog98> yofel: where should the diff be located?
<yofel> buildlog
<yofel> bulldog98: see http://paste.kde.org/117481
<yofel> er, that's junk
<yofel> sec
<bulldog98> yofel: sorry got one
<bulldog98> we need a hook or something to autodetect that
<yofel> it's easy to find once you know where in the build log you need to look
<bulldog98> yofel: fixed
<yofel> bulldog98: can you just rename 'KateDocument::setDocName(QString)' into 'KateDocument::setDocName(QString const&)' whithout causing any breakage?
<yofel> s/rename/change
<bulldog98> yofel: where?
<yofel> bulldog98: that's the missing symbol
<yofel> and the one that's added below it
<bulldog98> yofel: so I need to rename that in the source code?
<yofel> bulldog98: no, it was renamed and now the library ABI has changed, read pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<bulldog98> yofel: so I should delete the missing?
<yofel> bulldog98: is it *safe* to just remove it? i.e. won't removing it break any application that uses the library without rebuilding the app?
<yofel> please find that out first
<bulldog98> yofel: so I need to rebuild it without the missing line and install it and test some app with libkdeedu?
<yofel> bulldog98: wait, we're still talking about kate
<bulldog98> s/libkdeedu/kate/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "yofel: so I need to rebuild it without the missing line and install it and test some app with kate?"
<bulldog98> yofel: yes
<bulldog98> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu/+merge/73883
<bulldog98> yofel: so I rebuild it without the #MISSING stuff and install libkatepart on my sys?
<yofel> bulldog98: wait, do you know what happens when you break the library ABI?
<bulldog98> yofel: no
<yofel> bulldog98: if a symbol goes missing, and you try to run an application that expects the symbol to be there you'll see it fail with 'missing symbol in ...'
<bulldog98> yofel: so I need to test kate and kwriter?
<yofel> bulldog98: well, since katepart seems to be the only thing that uses libkatepartinterfaces4 this isn't that much of an issue right now
<bulldog98> yofel: so I can simply remove that missing stuff?
<yofel> bulldog98: probably
<yofel> bulldog98: how did you update the file btw.?
<bulldog98> yofel: manually
<yofel> bulldog98: wrong, read the debian page again
<bulldog98> yofel: but I saw I can patch it with the build log
<yofel> bulldog98: yes you can, by using pkgkde-symbolshelper
<rbelem> Quintasan, ScottK, lp:~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7 is ready, but i'm not sure if debian/changelog is ok
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/konsole/+merge/73885
<yofel> bulldog98: about https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kate/+merge/73881, how *exactly* did you update the symbols file?
<yofel> it's still wrong, should look like this: http://paste.kde.org/117511
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll make it right now (at least I hope so)
<yofel> bulldog98: read the debian page again, it's a bit tricky at first
<yofel> bulldog98: tip, I used:
<yofel> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:4.7.1 /var/cache/pbuilder/oneiric-ninja-amd64/result/kate_4.7.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.build
<yofel> inside kate-4.7.1/
<bulldog98> yofel: yes ok
<bulldog98> yofel: now it should be the right way
<bulldog98> yofel: somehow pbuilder is doing something wrong if I build i386 on amd64 the build log gets _amd64.build is that normal? 
<yofel> bulldog98: line 59/60 in the launchpad diff look wrong...
<yofel> bulldog98: uh yeah, that's normal, I'm not sure where that gets set
<bulldog98> yofel: kate diff?
<yofel> bulldog98: yep
<bulldog98> yofel: have a look at the other merges
<yofel> later, need to finish something else first.
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680864/
<yofel> are you trying to patch the file you already patched? I don't think that's possible
<yofel> I usually only update on amd64
<bulldog98> yofel: so this is now down with your tip and a fresh symbols file
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 41 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream release - update libkatepartinterfaces4.symbols
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-03
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_: enabled icecc and ninja icecc hooks
<Quintasan> Morning
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: I’m using them, too, but I think pbuilder has a bug. When building in i386 on amd64 the icc distribution is amd64
<bambee> morning
<bambee> yofel_: try to build kde-workspace 4.7.1 using debuild/dpkg-buildpackage without icecc and with multiple jobs
<bambee> then try to build it without any devscript
<bambee> (ie by hand :  cmake && make -j3 for example)
<bambee> building it by hand works just fine
<bambee> building it with devscript is borked
<bambee> the problem comes from devscript
<bambee> apparently
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=624530
<ubottu> Debian bug 624530 in pbuilder "pbuilder: cannot cross build i386 only package on amd64 host" [Important,Fixed]
<Quintasan> bambee: I believe this stems somewhere from pbuilder or devscripts, could you file a bug against devscripts?
<bulldog98_> bambee: have you tried a newer version of pbuilder?
<bulldog98_> what’s wrong with following regular expression for sed? s/kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:\DIGIT\.\DIGIT.\DIGIT/kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:#{version.upstream_version}/ ?
<bulldog98_> where the #{version.upstream_version} is inserted by ruby
 * transitlogger falls over
<bulldog98_> transitlogger: we have epoches for all our main kde packages, don’t we? Wouldn’t it be clever to don’t have to type in the epoch by hand and instead let kgetsource handle that?
<bambee> Quintasan: I doubt
<bambee> it's strange but.... it works like a charm with kdelibs
<bambee> for example
<bambee> debuild -j8 and pbuilder with multiple jobs work with kdelibs
<bambee> we've probably something wrong in kde-workspace's rules
<bambee> also it works with other packages...
<bambee> so...
 * bambee does not understand...
<markey> aaah. Jussi == Tm_T?
<markey> now it makes sense
<markey> he's staying at Harald's place, I heard
<markey> in Austria
<markey> or was visiting him
<Tm_T> markey: not to be confused with jussi01 (;
<markey> got it
<markey> vddlogger explained
<markey> too many Jussis
<Tm_T> markey: and I believe you just got hit with one of the flaws of G+
<bambee> it's a problem with debian/rules :: override_dh_auto_clean
<markey> Tm_T: I'm still very happy with it. what's the issue?
<bambee> $(overridden_command) for this target seems borked
<markey> I'm following Glyn Moody now, he posts interesting stuff (short news items straight from the pipeline, before he writes articles)
<Tm_T> markey: you're not allowed to have nick as your name there, it has to be your legal name
<markey> about technology and politics
<markey> I don't have a nick name on G+
<Tm_T> ....and very few knows me by my legal name
<markey> I'm "Mark Kretschmann" there
<Tm_T> I know
<markey> we all use our real names, which is cool
<markey> the nick name thing is confusing for FOSS/Company connections
<Tm_T> ye, but many times, your nick is your real name
<markey> noone would know who "Nys42" is, it could be Sebastian Nyström
<markey> or Gandalf0815
<Tm_T> markey: unless that name has solid and long reputation
<Tm_T> everyone knows Tm_T is Tm_T
<markey> I'm not a supporter of nick names in social networks, wrong person to talk to
<markey> I hate that nick name crap. also using mKretschmann on our company IRC
<Tm_T> I'm supporter of "use estamblished names" (:
<markey> I might change it on Freenode as well
<markey> the only nick name established as real names is Sput 
<markey> everyone calls him Sput, noone Manuel
<markey> I didn't even know he was called Manuel Nickschas, weird name
<Tm_T> markey: ye, those cases are that really bothers me, and G+ is full of 'em
<markey> but Tm_T is very weird
<Tm_T> people who are known by other than legal names
<markey> Jussi sounds fine to me
<Tm_T> markey: sure, I'm ok having my legal name there, but I would rather have both legal AND "nick" name there
<markey> muesli has the real name "Christian Muehlhaeuser", impossible to spell for Americans, there it's getting complicated
<Tm_T> would make things less confusin
<markey> or Christian Mühlhäuser, also impossible to type
<Tm_T> Mühlhäuser?
<Tm_T> meh, I was slow
<markey> on Nokia he is Muhlhauser
<markey> and Böttrich becomse Bottrich
<Tm_T> ye
<markey> "Harald Sitter" is really easy, he is lucky
<markey> better than XYlogger
<Tm_T> also tells what he does, sit
<markey> yes
 * Tm_T hides
<markey> well he sits most of the day
<markey> got really fat
<markey> so that fits
<markey> Mamarok is Myriam Schweingruber, which means "Pig Hole" in German
<markey> really bad, she is going to be Myriam Kretschmann
<Mamarok> which is simply not true, my acestors name was Gruber and they raised pigs
<bambee> the guy who has changed the debian/rules to add gles support destroyed everything :)
<bulldog98_> bambee: who was that? :)
<bambee> Quintasan :)
<bambee> in fact your changes look good Quintasan... but when you override these rules
<bambee> : clean, configure and build it breaks parallel building
<bambee> I don't understand why
<bambee> probably something wrong in pkg-kde-tools
<bulldog98_> bambee: have you tried to add the parallel stuff?
<bambee> bulldog98_: yes
<bambee> bulldog98_: try yourself, debuild -j8 with the actual kde-workspace does not work, then comment "override_auto_clean, override_auto_configure and override_auto_build"
<bambee> it works
<bulldog98> btw can someone merge my mergerequests?
<bulldog98> bambee: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/ exept for kate and kde-runtime they need merge
<bulldog98> ScottK: around, to do some merges?
<bambee> bulldog98: already merged
<bambee> apparently...
<bulldog98> bambee: ok
<bambee> "Merged into lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate at revision 41 "
<bulldog98> bambee: yes kate is merged
<bambee> "Merged into lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime at revision 226 "
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=226&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 226 | animated cursor bitmap
<bulldog98> bambee: but the others are not
<bambee> oh
<bambee> my brain is buggy
<bambee> xD
<bulldog98> bambee: sorry wrote it the wrong way around
<dappermuis> can someone look at bug 749189 - i think a sync from debian will fix the FTBFS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749189 in k9copy (Ubuntu Oneiric) "k9copy version 2.3.6-0ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749189
<bambee> ScottK: What need I to do in order to show my commits through CIA-89 ?
 * bulldog98 wants to know that, too
<Quintasan> bambee: Then it's not my fault but dh's
<bambee> right
<bambee> apparently something is wrong when pkg-kde-tool calls an overrided target :\
<Quintasan> now, who maintains that?
<Quintasan> MoDaX I think
<bulldog98> bambee: apt-cache show pkg-kde-tools
<Mamarok> vddlogger: reported the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/840291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840291 in linux (Ubuntu) "Impossible to encrypt external USB 3.0 HD with Oneiric Beta" [Undecided,New]
<bambee> bulldog98: this is the last one, 0.14.1ubuntu1
<bulldog98> bambee: I meant forgetting the maintainer info
<bambee> debfx: ping
<debfx> yes?
<bambee> nothing :)
<bambee> it works
<bambee> Quintasan: your override_dh_auto_build is wrong
<bambee> you should use $(overridden_command)
<bambee> otherwise you break parallel building
<bambee> with $(overridden_command) it works :)
<bambee> well, I will fix it with 4.7.1
<bambee> Quintasan: when you use dh_auto_build instead of $(overridden_command) , arguments are not used
<bambee> so --parallel is not used
<Quintasan> I see
<ari-tczew> when --parallel is needed?
<bambee> with parallel building
<debfx> it's not just parallel building that breaks. the kde debhelper buildsystem isn't used at all
<debfx> e.g. dh_auto_install instead of $(overridden_command) breaks desktop file translation stripping
<bulldog98> nice feature :)
<bambee> debfx: also, it breaks parallel install... right ?
<debfx> I doubt installing is parallelised
<debfx> usually it only affects build and test
<bambee> ok
<bambee> good to know
<bulldog98> bambee: could you paste the fixed rules, so I can see what I should do?
<bulldog98> bambee: you rock, too :)
<bambee> bulldog98: sure
 * bulldog98 had a problem with building kdepim (I ran out of ram)
<bambee> bulldog98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681174/
<bulldog98> now that should be fixed (made my tmpfs bigger
<bulldog98> bambee: kthx
<bulldog98> debfx: DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS := $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_OS) if I build in an i386 chroot (pbuilder) will that set i386 or amd64?
<debfx> bulldog98: i386 assuming you mean ARCH_CPU
<bulldog98> debfx: my problem is that if I want to build on amd64 in an i386 pbuilder using icecc and ccache, this will result in an local build
<bulldog98> I setup every stuff according to our hook README
<vddlogger> ehm
<vddlogger> that aint not making no sense
<bulldog98> vddlogger: if that variable isn’t setup right, it could be that that is the reason for the failing icecc
<vddlogger> what variable
<vddlogger> what is the branch url for the hooks anyway?
<EagleScreen> hello
<bulldog98> vddlogger: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<bulldog98> vddlogger: DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS
<EagleScreen> hello JontheEchidna
<vddlogger> bulldog98: how would that var help icecream?
<bulldog98> vddlogger: I don’t know
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: muon has many duplicated packages on its list, by the multiarch, but I dont see nothing to difference i386 pakages from amd64 ones
<bulldog98> vddlogger: maybe that’s used for creating the gcc-distribution (and that thing is amd64, but I want icecream to distribute atleast the i386 as well)
<vddlogger> yeah, you need to make sure that it creates an evrionment for i386
<vddlogger> and set the apporpaite var
<vddlogger> see icrecream wiki page
<bulldog98> vddlogger: can’t we include that into the hooks?
<vddlogger> if you implement it
<bulldog98> vddlogger: that was what I was planning to do :P
<bambee> "Your message to kubuntu-devel awaits moderator approval"  o.O
<bambee> Message body is too big: 111610 bytes with a limit of 40 KB  ... damnit ! v_v
<bulldog98> vddlogger: would something like that be ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/681192/ and than copy an i386 tar out of lets say etc?
<bulldog98> vddlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681195/
<vddlogger> bulldog98: bad code
<vddlogger> bulldog98: also, does it work?
<bulldog98> vddlogger: I’m trying that now
<vddlogger>     export ICECC_VERSION="/tmp/$ICECC_BASENAME.tar.gz"
<vddlogger>   if [[ "$ICECC_ADDITIONAL_ARCH" ]];then
<vddlogger> export ICECC_VERSION="${ICECC_VERSION}:$ICECC_ADDITIONAL_ARCH:/var/cache/icecc/$ICECC_BASENAME-$ICECC_ADDITIONAL_ARCH.tar.gz"
<vddlogger> fi
<bulldog98> vddlogger: that’s better
<bulldog98> but you forgot the mv
<vddlogger> no I did ont
<vddlogger> I did selective code pasting
<bulldog98> vddlogger: yeah
<bulldog98> vddlogger: it seems that doesn’t work (maybe ccache?)
 * bulldog98 will disable that
<bulldog98> vddlogger: it’s a comma seperated list
<vddlogger> bulldog98: RTFM before doing stuff :P
<bulldog98> vddlogger: you, too :)
<vddlogger> I only revised your broken code to not look like crap :P
<bulldog98> vddlogger: ok you won the flame war :)
<vddlogger> yay
<bambee> bulldog98: RTFM is his favorite word :D
<bulldog98> bambee: he hasn’t said it one time at ds :P
<shadeslayer> oh he did
<shadeslayer> iirc he said it to me
<bambee> :D
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: haven’t noticed that one
<bulldog98> but it’s the first time he says that to me so I’m honored :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<bambee> :p
 * bulldog98 hates cmake atm for not using icecc if it’s in PATH
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: use pbuilder from ninjas
<shadeslayer> iirc thats the one that works
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I do
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i386 bug?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I want to compile in an i386 builder on amd64
<shadeslayer> right ... but why? :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: cause I only owe one amd64 computer and two i386ers
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: even the 0.202 from sid is not working?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i don't think so arch really matters for our packages right now
<bambee> kde-workspace 1 hour and 30 minutes to be built o.O
<bulldog98> bambee: have you ever compiled kdepim it horror
<bambee> I thought the bigger was kdelibs :P
<bulldog98> s/it/it is/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "bambee: have you ever compiled kdepim it is horror"
<bambee> bulldog98: no
<bambee> I did not
<bulldog98> bambee: you need atleast 4.5G tmpfs
 * bulldog98 has 4G RAM
<bambee> usually I use tmpfs for small packages
<bambee> I use local parallel building with 9 jobs
<bambee> so if I use tmpfs... I let you imagine...
<bambee> (for example... try to build kdelibs with 9 jobs using a tmpfs... :D)
<bulldog98> bambee: nice. At ds I compiled it -j35
<bambee> I could use icecc for big packages...
<bambee> bulldog98: 35 jobs ? with icecc, I guess...
<bulldog98> bambee: yes
<bambee> never tried icecc... looks nice
<bulldog98> is it possible to make tmpfs bigger than half of the RAM?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: nice even the pbuilder of sid has that issue
 * bulldog98 build a fixed version of pbuilder in sid
<ScottK> bambee: I don't know about the CIA thing.  Ask someone like JontheEchidna who's got it working.
<bambee> ok
<bambee> JontheEchidna: ping
<shadeslayer> heh
 * bulldog98 ordered another 4G of RAM
<bambee> bulldog98: how much machines do you use with icecc ?
<bulldog98> bambee: 3
<bulldog98> that’s all I have atm
<bulldog98> maybe I should use my fathers computer with an live usb stick, too
<afiestas> I was just thinking that after releasing the 1.2 final we will be maintaining 3 versions
<afiestas> 1.0.X, 1.1.X and 1.2.X, so thinking further I got this question for you:
<afiestas> are you guys updating to the minors verions?
<bulldog98> afiestas: icecc?
<afiestas> because I keep them so distributions can fix their versions (all that goes to minor versions are fixes)
<afiestas> icecc?
<bulldog98> afiestas: about what program are you talking? icecream?
<afiestas> ups sorry
<afiestas> about BlueDevil
<bulldog98> ah ok
<ScottK> debfx: The new pyudev looks like it might be something we want.
<debfx> ScottK: doesn't the PTS send emails about new upstream versions anymore?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I don't recall having gotten one.
<debfx> aha, the mails came from DEHS which is dead
<debfx> too bad, that was a useful feature
<EagleScreen_> Kubuntu oneiric never resumes from hibernate, it does a clean boot-up instead
<EagleScreen_> linux issue?
<vddlogger> or graphics driver
<vddlogger> or X11
<vddlogger> or kwin
<vddlogger> or all of them
<ScottK> Not kwin.
<ScottK> Might be powerdevil/solid.
<vddlogger> well, kwin by means of the former two
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: What happens if you try it with pm-hibernate?
<ScottK> If it works there, it's probably KDE's fault.  If it doesn't, then it's probably kernel related.
<bulldog98> why is the kdegames tarball 60 MiBi tall?
<bulldog98> is that normal?
<vddlogger> bulldog98: graphics
<vddlogger> and sounds
<bambee> kdeutils is around 8KB :D
<bambee> (also it's borked)
<bulldog98> bambee: that was on kde-packagers
<bambee> bulldog98: I know
<EagleScreen> ScottK: Kubuntu doesn't resume neither with pm-hibernate
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Then it's probably a kernel issue.
<EagleScreen> reporting bug agains linux then
<vddlogger> Exception OSError: (2, 'No such file or directory', '/var/lib/apt-xapian-index/update-socket') in <bound method ServerProgress.__del__ of <axi.indexer.ServerProgress instance at 0xb7382cac>> ignored
<vddlogger> cool
<bulldog98> vddlogger: size of packages: oxygen-icons > kdegames > … ?
<vddlogger> wha?
<bulldog98> tars
<bulldog98> vddlogger: what are the biggest tars oxygen-icons, kdegames and ?
<vddlogger> *shrug*
<vddlogger> who cares :P
<vddlogger> kdeartwork proably is biggest
<vddlogger> then kde-wallpapers
<vddlogger> then oxygen
<vddlogger> then games
<vddlogger> then edu
<vddlogger> soemthing like that I guess
<bulldog98> vddlogger: I care because I have around 6kbit/s upload
<bulldog98> that means I need 2h 46m 66s for uploading that, which I’m doing atm
<vddlogger> well, 3h aint that bad
<vddlogger> someone needs to upload them anyway
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
 * Quintasan pokes rbelem
<JontheEchidna> bambee: install cia-clients, and then in any bzr branch run "bzr cia-project kubuntu"
<JontheEchidna> then any commit pushes should be announced to CIA
<bambee> nice feature
<bambee> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> bambee: or you can edit your ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<bambee> woo! even better!
<shadeslayer> and add the folder you're working in to send commits to cia
<shadeslayer> there are instructions in the neon branch iirc
<shadeslayer> and a plugin as well
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<rbelem> back
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you test build it?
<rbelem> yup
<rbelem> both
<Quintasan> rbelem: I have to go soon so I can't merge it now but I'd also like to have ScottK's approval
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :)
<rbelem> Quintasan, we are closer to get kubuntu-mobile ready
<ScottK> If the new changes as just bugfix/improvement to what we already patched and don't affect normal functinality, go for it.
<rbelem> ScottK, the new changes are related to bugfix and missing patches
<rbelem> that were added this week
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> As long as they won't affect non-mobile/active users they should be fine.
<rbelem> and the changes are related only to active stuff
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Go for it.
<rbelem> thx ScottK 
<rbelem> :)
<Quintasan> rbelem: I still see wrong merge diff on libs :/
<Quintasan> runtime merged
<rbelem> Quintasan, in which part?
<Quintasan> rbelem: everything, it seems something is wrong with the commit
<rbelem> Quintasan, i refreshed the patches
<rbelem> and renamed them
<Quintasan> That doesnt explain whole changelog in diff
<Quintasan> rbelem: https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde4libs-active-4.7/+merge/73739
<Quintasan> look
<Quintasan> Only changelog makes it 5k lines of diff
<rbelem> wow
<Quintasan> rbelem: I suggest you delete that request, branch and start from fresh copy of kdelibs
 * Quintasan is going out
<Quintasan> bbl
<Quintasan> I'll merge it then if it's good
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<rbelem> thx Quintasan 
<bambee> bulldog98: you can remove kdelibs5-dev from ktouch's dependencies, it already depends on kde-sc-dev-latest >= 4.7.1 (so implicitly on kdelibs5-dev >= 4.7.1)
<bambee> oh wait
<bambee> let me check something
<bambee> I doubt :\
<shadeslayer> uh i don't think so
<shadeslayer> i'll have to check myself, but kde-sc-dev-latest it to break dep circles 
<shadeslayer> and pull in cmake and some essential build foo
<bambee> why the hell do I see "Dependencies: 
<bambee> 4:4.7.1+5.68ubuntu8 - debhelper (2 7.2.3~) cmake (2 2.6.4) automoc (2 1.0~version-0.9.88) pkg-kde-tools (2 0.12) kate-dev (3 4:4.7.1) kde-workspace-dev (3 4:4.7.1) kdelibs5-dev (3 4:4.7.1)"
<bambee> ?
<bambee> bulldog98: forget what I said
 * bulldog98 hates building kdepim
<jjesse> quick question here on my netbook trying to install the oneric beta on 3 of 4 boots the mouse doesn't respond ideas?
<jjesse> another question:  running the beta on my netbook shouldn't i get the "netbook" interface (i think its called search and locatte)
<bulldog98> jjesse: depends on the screen resolution
<jjesse> its the min9 and in natty it did
<bulldog98> jjesse: than it should
<ScottK> jjesse: It should.  It does on my mini 10v.
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<jjesse> maybe i got something screwy
<jjesse> the mouse didn't seem to respond in the live cd version either
<bulldog98> jjesse: was it a fresh install?
<jjesse> yup
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> vddlogger: would it make sense to bump kde-sc-dev-latest with kgetsource?
<bulldog98> s/with/within/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "vddlogger: would it make sense to bump kde-sc-dev-latest within kgetsource?"
 * bulldog98 is compiling kdepim on the tablet, without icecc because the install of all deps is that fast, it is faster to build on the tablet with an atom instead of my athlon x2
<bulldog98> can someone with commit rights look over my merge requests? they are maily only bumps, cause everything I touched so far build fine
<bulldog98> Quintasan, ScottK: ? https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/ https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<bulldog98> only kdegames I’m still pushing
<jjesse> ok just finished a fresh install of oneric beta again and still have the default for normal kde not the search and locate of the netbook
<jjesse> on my mini9
<jjesse> ok this is interesting, no wireless connection, but when i go wired i get a message that says "we need networkmanager version >= .8.977 and we found .9.XXXX
<bulldog98> jjesse: that’s a knowen bug
<jjesse> ok so what do i do to get online?
<jjesse> seems like a pretty big bug for a beta if it prevents people from getting online
<jjesse> also after 3rd reboot it seems like it has shifted to search and laucnh as startup some how
<bulldog98> jjesse: I mean the stuff with wired
<bulldog98> my wifi works
<bulldog98> jjesse: setup a systemconnection they work
<bambee> it has been fixed in 0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu3
<jjesse> but i need to install restricted drivers to get wireless to work
<bambee> bug 838099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838099 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Incorrect warning message in Interfaces U/I" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838099
<bulldog98> bambee: that’s a nice version name
<jjesse> and since i can't get online w/ wired i can't get online w/ wireless
<jjesse> whats a system connection?
<bulldog98> jjesse: that works even, if you are in tty and kdm is not running
<jjesse> also seems to be resolution detection is not always working correctly as i keep being presented w/ a different default activity
<bulldog98> jjesse: vddlogger wrote that afaik
<Quintasan> Can anyone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy/+bug/749189 ? I can't solve it :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749189 in k9copy (Ubuntu Oneiric) "k9copy version 2.3.6-0ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<bulldog98> Quintasan: could you do the kdeartwork stuff, since I don’t have enought down-/upload speed
<bambee> jjesse: try with http://people.ubuntu.com/~bambi/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Nor do I. My upload is the second crappiest here
<bambee> (put it on a usbkey...)
<bulldog98> bambee: then could you do that?
<jjesse> bambee how do i setup a system connection so i can get online?
<yofel> bulldog98: if you didn't find it yet: tmpfs has a size= option
<bambee> jjesse: a wired connection is easier to install by hand compared to a wireless connection 
<jjesse> bambee ok i am plugged into wired right now on my netbook and can't get online due to network manager problem
<yofel> bulldog98: and package sizes are oxygen > artwork > games > wallpers > ... I think
<yofel> *wallpapers
<bambee> jjesse: ifconfig
<bambee> what is the interface name ?
<bulldog98> yofel: but I think that, doesn’t work, if you go greater than 1G less your RAM size
<bulldog98> yofel: I uploaded games :)
<yofel> bulldog98: hm, not sure, I'm in that range (tmpfs 7G, RAM 8G)
<jjesse> eth0 for wired
<bambee> so exec: dhclient eth0
<yofel> bulldog98: lemme try to create a 9G one
<bulldog98> yofel: you have to test with df -h if it worked
<yofel> worked:
<yofel> tmpfs                 9.0G     0  9.0G   0% /var/cache/pbuilder/build
<bambee> jjesse: then have a look at ifconfig
<bambee> you should see a valid IP address
<jjesse> thanks
<bambee> (something like 192.168.1.i or equivalent)
<yofel> bulldog98: it even works here if the size is larger than RAM+SWAP
<bambee> then ping google
<bulldog98> yofel: nice
<bambee> download http://people.ubuntu.com/~bambi/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<bambee> with wget for example
<bulldog98> yofel: but it won’t work with size=9000M
<bulldog98> I think
<jjesse> has alt-f2 to run something stopped working by default?  or am i missing something?
<jjesse> bambee thanks for help
<yofel> bulldog98: worked in fstab:
<yofel> tmpfs /var/cache/pbuilder/build tmpfs rw,size=9000M 0 0
<yofel> although I usually use size=7G
<bambee> jjesse: don't compute
<jjesse> krunner was launched by alt+f2 correct?  alt+f2 doesn't launch on netbook
<jjesse> i have to load krunner before it works
<bambee> don't know :\
<bambee> just use konsole
<bulldog98> yofel: what meens if I get -./… form list-missing hook?
<jjesse> yes but 1st have to naviage back to search & launch, then type konsole in the search window and open it up, instead of just hitting alt+f2 and what i need
<yofel> bulldog98: the the files aren't installed anywhere and aren't in not-installed either
<yofel> bulldog98: *installed in any package
<bulldog98> yofel: but they are
<yofel> bulldog98: then it's a bug in the hook, IIRC it's broken with kppp at least
<yofel> bulldog98: although manpages and kdeinit stuff will show up too even though they're installed. (Since they're modified/moved)
<bambee> yofel: btw, I found what was wrong in kde-workspace , you can prepare cookies :P
 * yofel hugs bambee
<bambee> you can also hug debfx
<bulldog98> yofel: it’s a pic and a knsrc that are listed, but they are installed
<yofel> bulldog98: hm, are you like totally sure? If yes, then simply ignore it
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah I greped over the install files and they contained them
<yofel> ignoreit
<bambee> Quintasan: don't compute , bug 749189 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749189 in k9copy (Ubuntu Oneiric) "k9copy version 2.3.6-0ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749189
 * bulldog98 nearly finished kdepim
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: do you know who wrote kubotu?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger maintains it, iirc
<bulldog98> so I need to ask him, if I want !missing to show all missing packages in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<bulldog98> vddlogger: ^
 * bulldog98 has kdepim finished
<rbelem> ScottK, Quintasan, i requested merge targetting the wrong branch
<rbelem> ScottK, Quintasan, now it is ok :)
<bulldog98> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-04
<BarkingFish> any kubuntu developers around please? I need to report a severe security issue within kubuntu 11.04, and want to discuss it with someone first. 
<BarkingFish> I will discuss it in PM only, since it concerns WIFI security, and I don't wish to make the details public.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Sure.
<BarkingFish> ScottK, Thank you.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see Riddell's email re xapain-index on kubuntu-devel?
<BarkingFish> It's late here, and I wanted to get this done as quickly as possible
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yup, committed a fix in libqapt upstream
<JontheEchidna> (and replied to the LP bug)
<ScottK> Ah.  Great.
<rbelem> ScottK, the patch is ok now. may merge or should i wait for Quintasan_?
<ScottK> Let me look.
<ScottK> rbelem: Why did you rename all the patches for -libs?
<ScottK> rbelem: Left comments in the merge proposal.
<rbelem> ScottK, it is easier to identify their orders with the numbers
<rbelem> ScottK, the name was as it comes from git
<ScottK> rbelem: The order they are applied is their order in the series file.  The numbers don't affect it.
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Then ignore that part of the comment.
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> ScottK, i will fix that right now
<rbelem> ScottK, done
<rbelem> ScottK, i just pushed :-)
<ScottK> diff is still updating.
<ScottK> BTW, the kde-runtime branch had the same changelog problem.  I just fixed it.
<rbelem> ScottK, thx i got confused with these changelog stuff, but i think that now i got how it works
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<bulldog98_> yofel_: around? 
<bulldog98_> or ScottK: are you around for answering a question to pykde?
<ScottK> Keep in mind it's nearly 4AM here, so I'm not very coherent ...
<bulldog98_> do I have to install the .pyc files in the package, or is this not necessary?
<bulldog98_> ok
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> In fact it's prohibited.
<bulldog98> ok than, I’m ready to push pykde4
<ScottK> Those will be generated post-install on the target system.
<bulldog98> ScottK: kthx
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<bulldog98> someone must merge my stuff into ~kubuntu-packagers, everything only bump of dep and changelog entry
<vddlogger> bulldog98: ! is the trigger for ubottu, not kubotu, anyhow, any feature is fine as long as you write it :P
<bambee> morning
<bambee> Can someone review my message posted yesterday on kubuntu-devel, please ?
<vddlogger> only jr can
<bambee> arrf
<bulldog98> vddlogger: patch to make list-missing hook ignore .pyc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681700/
<vddlogger> bulldog98: why not make a black list?
<vddlogger> also I find this bogus
<vddlogger> what if there is no py
<vddlogger> then we would hide the pyc from list-missing despite not having a py around
<bulldog98> hm
<bambee> vddlogger: how do you like paris ?
<vddlogger> flipping hawt
<vddlogger> yesterday it rained like the world were come to an end
<bambee> vddlogger: yeah, these days, the weather sucks... :(
<vddlogger> c'est terrible
<bulldog98> !find ruby
<ubottu> Found: libaugeas-ruby1.8, librrd-ruby1.8, libruby, libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libshadow-ruby1.8, ruby, ruby-dev, ruby1.8, ruby1.8-dev (and 744 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<vddlogger> oh, temps de cigarettes
<vddlogger> wohoo
<bulldog98> bambee: the sun is shining for me
<bulldog98> vddlogger: I shouldn’t I add ruby to build-dep for kdewebdev, cause an example scritp requires that? Right?
<bambee> bulldog98: where do you live ?
<bulldog98> bambee: Germany
<bambee> vddlogger: you will improve your french at paris :P
<Quintasan_> rbelem: Are libs merged?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: do you want to merge my work?
<Quintasan> bulldog98: What work?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: the packaging
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/
<Quintasan> bulldog98: File merge requests
<bulldog98> Quintasan: for nearly every of that is a merge request filled
<Quintasan> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev
<Quintasan> no merge
<bulldog98> Quintasan: that was the newest one I wasn’t able to fill one, but I’ll do that now
<CIA-89> [kdetoys] Michal Zajac * 94 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> merged
<bulldog98> Quintasan: what should I do after you merged that stuff (with my branches?)
<Quintasan> kubuntu-dev can upload them to main
<tim> hi, the `raptor' package from the kubuntu ppa (version 1.0.13) conflicts with the slv2 packages of natty (0.6.6-5). 
<tim> i am not sure, what's the best way to solve this, but installing slv2 from the 11.10 repository solves the crashes of my application
<Quintasan> tim: raptor is the alternate launcher?
<Quintasan> tim: IIRC raptor is dead, last commit was in 2010 and a lot of things changed and I'm not sure if it still works
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Were you able to build kdenetwork?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> wtf
<tim> Quintasan: eh .. sry redland == librdf
<Quintasan> Oh
<tim> Quintasan: it seems to me that it changed the ABI :/
<Quintasan> tim: in oneiric we have 1.4.21-5 of libraptor1, installing that helps?
<tim> Quintasan: i confused raptor with redland. it doesn't seem to be related to raptor.
<tim> however i need to install the slv2 packages from 11.10
<Quintasan> tim: Then librdf0 is 1.0.13-3 in oneiric
<Quintasan> 0.6.6-5 is in natty, right?
<tim> Quintasan: right. i had to install 0.6.6-9
<Quintasan> Where did you get it?
<tim> from launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slv2
<Quintasan> tim: I'm talking about librdf0
<Quintasan> tim: not slv2
<tim> Quintasan: ah, sry .. from the kubuntu ppa (iirc updates)
<tim> the version is 1.0.13-3~natty1~ppa1
<Quintasan> That's the version from oneiric
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: more like, backport slv2 from oneiric to kubuntu-ppa
<CIA-89> [kdenetwork] Michal Zajac * 154 * debian/ (changelog control kget.install) New upstream release
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Why don't you already join kubuntu-members?
<CIA-89> [kdewebdev] Michal Zajac * 97 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> Quintasan: cause I hadn’t time to organize a meeting :)
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Then get some time since we are wasting time by this
<bulldog98> somehow I’ll fix that, but I need to wait at least until monday, since I start a job then (only short time)
<bulldog98> and I don’t know the times
<Quintasan> Times of what?
<CIA-89> [pykde4] Michal Zajac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> Quintasan: my job :)
<Quintasan> Oh, I see
 * bulldog98 want’s to be member by next kde release :)
<bulldog98> s/by/before/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "want’s to be member before next kde release :)"
<CIA-89> [kbruch] Michal Zajac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [gwenview] Michal Zajac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [kdepim] Michal Zajac * 173 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [kanagram] Michal Zajac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> bulldog98: can you update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging when your work is merged ? (replace ppa/merge by ppa/bzr)
<Quintasan> bulldog98: It was you who wrote some zsh magic for kubuntu right?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> bulldog98: What it does and where I can get it?
<bulldog98> lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk 
<bulldog98> kgetsource needs some updates, but
<CIA-89> [kamera] Michal Zajac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> you need to place the _* into your fpath Quintasan
<Quintasan> How do I do that?
<bulldog98> isn’t done by the install atm
<bulldog98> Quintasan: mkdir .zsh/funcs
<bulldog98> Quintasan: echo fpath=(~/.zsh/funcs $fpath)>> .zshenv
<bulldog98> and place them under .zsh/funcs/
<bulldog98> also nice is zcompile them, makes them faster.
<Quintasan> Can I put that fpath in .zshrc?
<Quintasan> I do not have .zshenv
<bulldog98> Quintasan: than you can create one with that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whuz that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: read what tim said
<Quintasan> and think :P
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681744/ o.O
<bambee> WTF ?
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Hmm, I don't get it, how it is supposed to work with kbzr for example?
<CIA-89> [kdesdk] Michal Zajac * 142 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Also, aren't bat* scripts depracated?
<Quintasan> vddlogger: ^
<bulldog98> kbzr branch TAB first time it loads the branches later it just completes them
<vddlogger> Quintasan: depends on the bat
<vddlogger> all deprecated ones are actually removed
<bambee> Can someone try to fetch private-ppa.launchpad.net through apt-get update ?
<bulldog98> bambee: works
<bambee> o.O
<bambee> woo... and it works now...
<bambee> strange
<bulldog98> Quintasan: updated wik, please merge the rest
<vddlogger> bambee: mais tous les gens parles anglais :P
<bambee> oh mon dieux!!!
<bambee> you did it !!
<bambee> :D
<vddlogger> yup yup
<bambee> vddlogger: I know that people talk in english, but jb can learn you few french words :)
<vddlogger> actually it is surprising how much I still understand after not having pratcised french in years
<Quintasan> bulldog98: I'll merge something later since I have $stuff to do now
<vddlogger> bambee: so he could, but we are busy smooching
<bambee> I understand
<bulldog98> Quintasan: updated kgetsource completion
 * Quintasan updates to 4.7.1 as he leaves
<bulldog98> bambee: could you do merging?
<bambee> bulldog98: sure, after dinner, I cannot merge when I am hungry :P
<bulldog98> bambee: ok
<bambee> don't worry, I will merge your work ;)
<bambee> vddlogger: bon appétit :P
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: on it
<bulldog98> has someone an idea how to replace kde-sc-dev-latest (>=… in control with the newest version? (within kgetsource)
<shadeslayer> ~]$ kgetsource --help
<shadeslayer> NEED MORE ARGS YE BSTD
<shadeslayer> ...
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kgetsource NAME 4:4.7.1 stable
<shadeslayer> oic
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: use my completion and it will be easier lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk 
 * shadeslayer can barely see his screen
<sheytan> Hey, can someone build this for 11.04 for me please: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808 ? :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kubuntu-ppa right? the default one
<Quintasan> Yes
<shadeslayer> uploaded
 * shadeslayer goes to install ubuntu server on the old laptop
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+activereviews
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: looking
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: do you want muon to be migrated to git (I can do that)
<shadeslayer> hey bzr, y u no merge commit messages
<CIA-89> [libkdeedu] Rohan Garg * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you update the wiki or should I do that?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'll do it at one gong after merging everythi
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'll do it at one go after merging everything
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: keep in mind not to merge kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what you're doing there, so i'm not touching that :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I do zsh magic and make kgetsource better
<shadeslayer> hehe
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Rohan Garg * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: do you have a idea how to close merges via bzr ??
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: bzr merge?
<shadeslayer> did that
<shadeslayer> but how do you close the merge request?
<bulldog98> do we have kimono in our repros?
<shadeslayer> iirc yes
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ask vddlogger
<shadeslayer> oh waut
<shadeslayer> *wait
<bulldog98> we don’t have an kimono branch
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no, looks like it disappeared O_O
<shadeslayer> possibly because bindings were foobared during 4.7.0 ?
<shadeslayer> vddlogger: ping
<bulldog98> I’ll skip that then now
<shadeslayer> vddlogger: how does one close merge requests in lunchpad via bzr
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Rohan Garg * 74 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Rohan Garg * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Rohan Garg * 132 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> vddlogger: nvm
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Rohan Garg * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Rohan Garg * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Rohan Garg * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Rohan Garg * 6 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release * Drop fix_smoke_config_install_path (now included in sources)
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Rohan Garg * 168 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release * droped qwt6_build.patch * droped kubuntu_Fix-assignment-operator-and-add-copy-constructor.diff
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Rohan Garg * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> poof
<shadeslayer> 4 more to go
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Rohan Garg * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m doing more :)
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Rohan Garg * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Rohan Garg * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Rohan Garg * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> vddlogger: can you do the translation updates?
<vddlogger> can I upload already?
<vddlogger> I am on a netbook so it might take rather longish
<vddlogger> also I need to find a powersup
<bulldog98> vddlogger: yes only ~10 packages left
<shadeslayer> phew
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: all merged
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Rohan Garg * 4 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * bulldog98 hugs shadeslayer for his epic work
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: two more to do :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: only one second makes lp go oops
<shadeslayer> heh
<rbelem> shadeslayer, how do i get latest kdelibs and kde-runtime bzr in ninjas repos?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, just upload to ninjas ppa?
<bulldog98> rbelem: yes and add an apropriate ~ppaX
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+activereviews
<rbelem> bulldog98, shadeslayer, may i upload them?
<shadeslayer> hold on, kinda busy
<rbelem> oki
<bulldog98> rbelem: you may wait until the release was done or we have reviewed that
<rbelem> bulldog98, they are already in the kubuntu-packagers branches
<CIA-89> [ksnapshot] bambi * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> rbelem: mh let vddlogger decide
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Rohan Garg * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> oki
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Rohan Garg * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> rbelem: I update wikistatus of ksnapshot, ok?
<vddlogger> rbelem: upload what exactly?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: kdone
<vddlogger> bulldog98: you should buy yourselfs some opinions on ebay
<rbelem> vddlogger, latest changes to kde0runtime and libs packages
<vddlogger> why upload to ninjas?
<bulldog98> vddlogger: maybe :P
<vddlogger> should go to experimental for testing
<shadeslayer> ok, i'll bbl
<bulldog98> vddlogger: but if it breaks I can tell people vddlogger said rbelem to upload it :P
<vddlogger> if it breaks in experimental then they can go and try to make ffmpeg and libav make love to each other
<rbelem> vddlogger, ninjas would be a nice place to test them
<rbelem> test them widely
<vddlogger> no it would not
<vddlogger> because ninjas has a limited audience
<vddlogger> experimental, being called experimental is for experimental stuff that needs testing
<vddlogger> so experimental is the right ppa
<rbelem> vddlogger, some of these changes are already in ninjas
<rbelem> we just need the latest ones that add one patch each
<rbelem> in fact great part of the active changes
<rbelem> vddlogger, and kde-runtime builds twice, the normal and active ones
<CIA-89> [svgpart] Romain Perier * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> vddlogger, ah! and the latest change to kdelibs was approved but not merged yet, could you merge?
<rbelem> :-)
 * bulldog98 want’s to do perlqt and perlkde rbelem can you put that into the wiki?
<bambee> don't compute , why don't I see the full path ? :\
<rbelem> bulldog98, wiki?
 * bambee checks his config, again...
<bulldog98> rbelem: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<rbelem> bulldog98, done
 * rbelem pokes vddlogger 
<bulldog98> rbelem: thanks
<rbelem> you r welcome :
<rbelem> )
<CIA-89> [kwordquiz] Jonathan Kolberg <bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org> * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904130909-1yu3vowfj05fvr72 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [libksane] Romain Perier * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> Nice that works
 * bulldog98 needs to hook that into kgetsource
<vddlogger> rbelem: please send me an email, I won't be able to get much done today
<rbelem> vddlogger, oki
<CIA-89> [perlqt] Jonathan Kolberg <bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org> * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904132650-4t2tg7u4yi3i3bns * debian/changelog New upstream release
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how do I configure that?
 * bulldog98 now goes to a birthday (I’ll do my work later)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: configure what?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: cia-clients
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: instead of branching, checkout branches
<bambee> that all ? :\
<shadeslayer> and then use the plugin yofel_ wrote 
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ?
<bambee> Quintasan: could you change packages you've merged on the wiki ? (replace ppa/merge by ppa/bzr)
<vddlogger> shadeslayer: talking about non-intrusive tools, eh?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: http://paste.kde.org/117955
<shadeslayer> vddlogger: whut?
<vddlogger> sarcasm alert
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: where should I put that?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: read the top of the file :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok
<CIA-89> [perlkde] Jonathan Kolberg <bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org> * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904134644-onwsqh7jamgpzh8z * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream version
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’ll put that into our kubuntu-dev-tools
<bambee> I don't see any differences with your previous message :D
<bambee> (I am talking about cia)
<bulldog98> bambee: haven’t changed that now
<bambee> ah
<bambee> ok
<bambee> bulldog98: also, could you remove your branches when they're merged ? (keep only the branches requiring merging)
<bulldog98> bambee: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+activereviews shows only the ones needing merge
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: where to put that file?
<bambee> bulldog98: nice feature, I did not know
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: the plugin? again, look at the header of that file
<bambee> arrff "active review" is written on the right  v_v
 * bambee needs coffee
<shadeslayer> anyone here worked with lvm>
<Quintasan> rbelem: merging libs
<vddlogger> hm
<vddlogger> so lp does debian.tar.lzma now?
<vddlogger> or rather .xz
 * rbelem hugs Quintasan 
<Quintasan> vddlogger: Could you upload new runtime and libs? I have stuff todo right now and I would like to look at plasma-mobile and s-l-c later today
<vddlogger> no
<vddlogger> I am doing l10n
<Quintasan> rbelem: Then it has to wait
<rbelem> oki :-)
<vddlogger> and building is flipping slow cuz I am on the netbookz
<vddlogger> c'est terrible
<vddlogger> et ou est j-b
<vddlogger> ...
 * vddlogger goes looking for someone to smooch
<BarkingFish> afternoodles guys. and what a wet one it is :)
<BarkingFish> Anyone know where I can find a tutorial on packaging .deb for kubuntu please?
<vddlogger> kubotu: google ubuntu packaging guide
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu packaging guide: 1. Ubuntu Packaging Guide - Ubuntu Developer: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ | 2. Ubuntu Packaging Guide | Daniel Holbach's blog: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2011/02/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ | 3. Fresh Ubuntu Packaging Guide Goodness | Daniel Holbach's blog: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2011/04/fresh-ubuntu-packaging-guide-goodness/
<BarkingFish> so it's the same whether it's for kubuntu or ubuntu? that probably explains why I couldn't find much :)
<vddlogger> well, the basic tools, workflow etc is mostly the same
<vddlogger> but there is all sorts of convenience stuff one can use when doing a KDE specific package
<BarkingFish> ok, I was talking with ScottK about this in the early wee hours of this morning.  I'm used to packaging rpm, but looking to get my arm in on this side too.
<BarkingFish> This is good.  The packaging tutorial for sending your GPG keys out doesn't work :)
<BarkingFish> it says in number 1 on that list kubotu sent, that once you generated your gpg key, to type: gpg --send-keys <KEY ID>
<BarkingFish> I did that, and got presented with an error - gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver) gpg: keyserver send failed: bad URI
<BarkingFish> i'll speak to the Ubuntu guys since it's on their site :)
<vddlogger> woohoo, at least uploading l10n is fast 
 * vddlogger leaves to annoy some people
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> no lvm help anywhere
<vddlogger> l10n up
<vddlogger> apparently
<vddlogger> that was quick
<vddlogger> love it
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: isn't it already? https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/repository
<nigelb> vdd?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> vddlogger: your kgetsource script will not work with kdegraphics mobipocket since the tarball is called mobipocket and not kdegraphics-mobipocket
<shadeslayer> should i move the kdegraphics-mobipocket branch then?
<shadeslayer> bah .. source is named as kdegraphics-mobipocket
<BarkingFish> right, I'm happy to say I've got the whole of the packaging system set up and ready to go now. I've got my launchpad login setup with bazaar, got the base distro installed with pbuilder, and got my ssh and public gpg keys on launchpad.
<BarkingFish> I don't think there's a whole lot else I need to do at the moment regarding setup.
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: thats pretty much it
<BarkingFish> cool.
<BarkingFish> Now I've just got to sit down tonight and read through the distributed development guide
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: wiki updated, please re confirm
<shadeslayer> alright, i'm off to dinner
<BarkingFish> precisely where I'm going in about 10 minutes... I've got a fat juicy gammon steak with pineapple bbq sauce and green chili, plus buttered boiled potatoes and northern white beans :)
<BarkingFish> everything's done, just waiting on the steak
<BarkingFish> well that's lunch ready, see you all later
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: ok
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how to name the files
<bulldog98> s/s/?/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "?hadeslayer: how to name the files"
<vddlogger> shadeslayer: policy is that branch name must be in line with source name
<vddlogger> someone hunt down usptream
<vddlogger> kde-l10n-fr is kaput
<vddlogger> docbook shit again
 * vddlogger could so live without those issues
<shadeslayer> vddlogger: right, but then, we have to make amends to your script
<shadeslayer> aha, i won't be available next week it seems
<sheytan> vddlogger hey, do you know any good hotel in Berlin near brandenburger tor ?
<yofel> bulldog98: kimono isn't there because nobody ever got qyoto done (see dep-graph)
<yofel> mono packaging is hell
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: ok thanks for the information
<BarkingFish> evening ScottK :)
<BarkingFish> I'm all set up and ready to start packaging!  Someone directed me to the packaging setup thingy earlier, i've done all that needed doing now, so I'm pretty much good to go.
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: we are finished with packaging. I’m doing the last one
<DarkwingDuck> For anyone who wants to help write the system docs for Kubuntu, head over to #ubuntu-doc we are holding a doc jam!
<bulldog98> DarkwingDuck: what’s about translations?
<BarkingFish> bulldog98, I'm not fussed about starting straight away, I wanted the stuff installed so I could learn to package.  Once I know how to make stuff, I can help with the next time something screws up, or start packaging on whichever release follows 11.10
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98, Once we have the docs done they will be passed to translations.
<bulldog98> DarkwingDuck: We translated the into German (don’t know the release) and they were not shiped
<bulldog98> we had 100% and they were not shiped, until we know that they will be shiped, we won’t do anything
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98, It was a build issue on our end. AFAIK that has been fixed.
<DarkwingDuck> and release issue. By "our end" it was all of Ubuntu-Docs
<bulldog98> Ok then I’ll try to translate as much as possible
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98, if you look at hte work items list: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-documentation-review You will see what docs are done and what needs to be done still.
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98, after today we will have a lot of this knocked out.
<DarkwingDuck> vddlogger, ScottK, neversfelde, JontheEchidna http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/LanguageSetup New wiki theme... MUCH thanks to ryanakca for the hard work. If approved we should have it uploaded as default
<bulldog98> yofel: how do I use your CIA plugin for bzr?
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: nice
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, did the work for it.
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: where have you placed the post_commit, with what name, and what to put into ~/.bazaar/locations.conf ?
<Quintasan> yofel: Indeed, mono shit is hell
<CIA-89> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 126 * bin/kgetsource Made kgetsource also update control this bumps kde-sc-dev-latest to the version of the package
<CIA-89> [trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904194158-pa08adkvf6ewft0t * bin/kgetsource Made kgetsource also update control this bumps kde-sc-dev-latest to the version of the package
<CIA-89> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 127 * bin/kgetsource Also made the epoch optional (assumes 4:)
<CIA-89> [trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904195001-bplb7botkfs2l22l * bin/kgetsource Also made the epoch optional (assumes 4:)
<bulldog98> Quintasan: why do I get two commit messages?
<Quintasan> no idea
<bulldog98> Quintasan: found it out, I named the post commit stuff the same as the system one. Then it calls also the system one
<CIA-89> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 128 * bin/ (khighestversion kgetsource_helper kgetsource) Made kgetsource also accept only one argument. Then it autodects the latest stable tar on the server and downloads that and uses that as version.
<CIA-89> [trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904201005-0ksoipw1tv3jo1bt * bin/ (khighestversion kgetsource_helper kgetsource) Made kgetsource also accept only one argument. Then it autodects the latest stable tar on the server and downloads that and uses that as version.
<bulldog98> yofel: why does that happen ^ ? it’s wired
<bulldog98> Quintasan: check that new kgetsource :) (It will make your life easier, but you’ll can test that if 4.7.2 is to package)
<yofel> bulldog98: you probably still have the other plugin in use for that branch
<yofel> I'm not sure which one is preferred
<bulldog98> yofel: how do I turn that of?
<bulldog98> s/of/off/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "yoffel: how do I turn that of?"
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> bulldog98: btw. we still need 4.7.1 for natty, so there's still stuff left to do
 * yofel cleans the wiki
<yofel> BarkingFish: ^
<yofel> you need ninjas access for that though
<CIA-89> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 129 * bin/kgetsource Fixed a small bug in my Implementation
<CIA-89> [trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110904203246-n0uoosgmulbqqmo6 * bin/kgetsource Fixed a small bug in my Implementation
 * bulldog98 is off for the day have fun with natty packaging
<BarkingFish> yofel, a whositwhatnow?
<BarkingFish> I lost track of that somewhere in the middle
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry, I have my mind on several different things right now, and I'm not yet competent enough in kubuntu to package *anything* :)
<BarkingFish> I only got the build system set up today :)
<Quintasan> I would do something but school
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<sheytan> guys
<sheytan> help :D
<sheytan> what's the easiest way to build a deb when i already build the sources?
<Quintasan> checkinstall ffs
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<BarkingFish> I thought you were going to bed? :P
<BarkingFish> lol
<BarkingFish> yofel, Are you free for a few moments?   If you want something building / packaging, I'd be happy to do it, but I need a fairly rapid crash course from someone who can already do it.  Once I know how, I'll be all over it like Chickenpox in a kindergarten :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: sadly no, I'm off for bed too know, so you'll need to wait till tomorrow and we're up again or for someone that's actually awake :/
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> Ok then, what I really need is a tutor who can give me the absolute basics of what I need to do so I'm not picking through documentation for the next x^10 years trying to figure out wtf I'm doing :)
<sheytan> Quintasan: any tip on how to use it?
<Quintasan> sheytan: build the damn source
<Quintasan> once you are done with make
<Quintasan> just invoke checkinstall
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: yeah I was supposed to go but $stuff
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: The bare minimum is:
<Quintasan> do changes in debian/
<Quintasan> debuild -S
<Quintasan> sudo -E pbuilder build <dsc file>
<Quintasan> if it works then you can commit to branch
<Quintasan> btw. good to see new people
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> I used to build rpms previously, when I moved to kubuntu I wanted to pick up where I left off
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: What do you exactly want to do?
<BarkingFish> start packaging :)
<BarkingFish> I think yofel was referring to a package still needed for 4.7.1, but I haven't got the experience yet to know what I'm doing, hence the request for the crash course
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Do you have kubuntu-dev-tools installed?
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: if not then bzr branch lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<Quintasan> cd kubuntu-dev-tools
<Quintasan> sudo ruby setup.rb
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Do you have a working pbuilder?
<BarkingFish> I think I only installed the stuff mentioned in the setup guide I followed
<BarkingFish> and yes, I set up pbuilder-dist
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> grab kubuntu-dev-tools then
<BarkingFish> ok, got them
<Quintasan> installed?
<Quintasan> what was that package...
<BarkingFish> installed, but I didn't have ruby, I'm getting that now
<Quintasan> hmm
<BarkingFish> done
<Quintasan> you'll need to reinvoke sudo ruby setup.rb then
<Quintasan> :P
<BarkingFish> done it
<BarkingFish> :)
<Quintasan> cool
<Quintasan> Those will be possibly needed later
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Did you upload ssh key to launchpad and did you sign CoC?
<BarkingFish> yes, both done
<Quintasan> Awesome
<BarkingFish> and gpg key is up too
<BarkingFish> https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: pull-lp-source recorditnow
<Quintasan> somewhere
<Quintasan> preferably in a separate directory
<Quintasan> cd recorditnow-0.8.1/debian
<BarkingFish> done
<Quintasan> see files inside?
<Quintasan> so, let me briefly talk about each and every one
<Quintasan> changelog <-- well, not much to say here
<Quintasan> this is packaging changelog
<Quintasan> you tell others what did you change so we know what's going on with the package
<Quintasan> try to be verbose here
<BarkingFish> ok
<Quintasan> compat describes COMPATibility level
<Quintasan> i.e. which version of debhelper is required
<Quintasan> control is one of the most important files now
<Quintasan> if you look at it it has several fields
<Quintasan> This file tells the builder what packages are needed to built this package
<Quintasan> Build-Depends field ^
<Quintasan> In control we can split one source package into multiple binary packages
<Quintasan> so for ex. you don't have to install EVERYTHING from kde-workspace but only application which you are interested in
<Quintasan> recorditnow is not really good example of multiple binary pacakges since it's a simple one
<Quintasan> any questions so far?
<BarkingFish> yeah, but I can see the way it works
<BarkingFish> not really, it's looking pretty good up to now
<Quintasan> copyright <- this is sometime pain in the ass to deal with
<Quintasan> basically it says who wrote the software
<Quintasan> under what license is it
<Quintasan> note tarball can contain files with different licenses and this has to be mentioned within that file
<BarkingFish> hence why it's a pain in the ass :)
<Quintasan> debian/patches directory contains patches obviously :)
<Quintasan> if you look at debian/patches/series file you can see the order in which they are applied
<Quintasan> the patch system we use is quilt
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install quilt
<Quintasan> man quilt
<Quintasan> I don't really to go into detail of quilt since it's easy
<Quintasan> recorditnow.postinst <-- afair this is so called maintainer script
<BarkingFish> fair enough, got that installed
<Quintasan> you can have also postrm script
<Quintasan> those get invoked post installation or post removal of package
<Quintasan> you don't usually use them
<BarkingFish> ok
<Quintasan> rules is another of the most important files there
<Quintasan> basically it's a makefile
<Quintasan> a makefile that uses debhelper rules
<Quintasan> this one is short since it is using dh7
<Quintasan> man debhelper
<BarkingFish> how do you tell which version of dh it's using? Is that what the compat file is for?
<Quintasan> yes
<BarkingFish> ok cool
<Quintasan> it will tell you the major verion of debhelper
<Quintasan> if you want to know the precise version it is generally mentioned in control
<Quintasan> well, I won't go into detail how debhelper works since the manpages are good
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> man dh_auto_install
<Quintasan> man dh_auto_configure
<Quintasan> man dh_auto_build
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll look at those too
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> look at examples in
<Quintasan> /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/
<BarkingFish> Do you mind if I copypaste this into a text file for reference?
<Quintasan> Not really
<BarkingFish> I only have a 1000 line scrollback and would hate to get my tutorial wiped out :)
<Quintasan> Be sure to check if someone didn't point out any mistakes I possibly made
<Quintasan> source/format file describes what format of source tarball this packages uses
<Quintasan> more info at http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<BarkingFish> nobody's spoken in the last 25 minutes, other than us :)
<Quintasan> what you want to know is
<Quintasan> source format 3.0 allows you to use tar.bz2, tar.xz and tar.lzma source tarballs without repacking them
<Quintasan> sometime ago we had to repack tarballs to use gzip only
<Quintasan> but now it's not relevant
<BarkingFish> ok then, so any sources in those formats, I don't need to repack
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> watch <- commonly called as "watch file"
<Quintasan> this tells uscan
<Quintasan> how to look for new upstream releases
<Quintasan> if you go to recorditnow-0.8.1
<Quintasan> and invoke uscan --verbose you should get some output
<Quintasan> You don't really have to write watch files but it is recommended to do so if possible
<BarkingFish> yep, I got quite a lot of output from it
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> #ubuntu-packaging is of interest to you if noone here is to answer your question
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Where are you from?
<BarkingFish> Originally from Iceland, now living in the UK, in Milton Keynes
<Quintasan> Oh, similar timezone then
<BarkingFish> I've joined #ubuntu-packaging and added it to my favorites list
<Quintasan> We coorinate things using UTC timezone :)
<Quintasan> date -u is your friend :P
<BarkingFish> :)
<Quintasan> meetings, etc are usually given in UTC
<Quintasan> meeting times*
<BarkingFish> well we're currently 1 hour ahead of UTC, we should be switching back to UTC in a week or two
 * Quintasan is 2 hours ahead of UTC
<Quintasan> Poland
<BarkingFish> actually it's October 30th this year, British Summer Time ends
<Quintasan> Goddamn school tomorrow
<Quintasan> ARGH
<BarkingFish> I have work in the morning, and I bet my work is a lot harder than your school :P
<Quintasan> sup, I start with physics
<Quintasan> quantum physics
<BarkingFish> nice
<Quintasan> not this super high level quantum physics but still quantum :P
<BarkingFish> I wake up tomorrow morning, go into work and get faced with 660 screaming thugs to deal with :)
<Quintasan> You work in security or something?
<BarkingFish> <<< Prison Officer
<Quintasan> :O
<BarkingFish> :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think we are done for with the "school is too hard" excuse now
<Quintasan> ^^^
<BarkingFish> lol
<BarkingFish> i work up to 68 hours a week, and I can still get called on outside that time if we have a problem.  
<BarkingFish> Since i only live across the road from the prison I work at, I'm fairly close in case of trouble.
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Do you have some sort baton at your disposal?
<BarkingFish> always
<BarkingFish> plus CS gas
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: You are now responsible for hitting apachelogger to get to work :P
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Anyways, I've got to go
<Quintasan> See you tomorrow then
<BarkingFish> apachelogger?
<BarkingFish> I still don't know how to obtain the source files or anything :)
<BarkingFish> oh wait, is that the pull-lp-source command?
<BarkingFish> !seen apachelogger
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<BarkingFish> dang.
<BarkingFish> anybody know who apachelogger is and why I was told to hit him to get to work?
<BarkingFish> I can't find a whois for him, and I'm stuck unless i can find him.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: apachelogger changes is nick sometimes.  Currently he's vddlogger.
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> That explains why I couldn't find him :)
<BarkingFish> "<Quintasan> BarkingFish: You are now responsible for hitting apachelogger to get to work :P"
<BarkingFish> I was sitting here thinking - what is that? A package, a person???"
<ScottK> No, he's a person.
<ScottK> He's currently at some kind of development sprint (thus the vdd), so probably not paying much attention to us.
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Did you get a chance to look at a package and explore a bit how it's put together?
<BarkingFish> I'm totally set up now, Quintasan has taken me through everything else I needed to do, and given me a guide to the packaging stuff
<BarkingFish> He's shown me the control file, compat, changelog, the watch file and taken me through uscan, also copyright and postinst.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> You can see how much of this relates to RPM terms OK?
<BarkingFish> I still don't physically know how to build a package though, and I have 2 dists set up on here, natty and oneiric
<BarkingFish> Yeah
<BarkingFish> the control file kinda looks similar to an rpm specfile
<ScottK> There is more than one way to do it.
<ScottK> Personally, I prefer to always build binaries in a chroot to make sure I'm building in a controlled environment and they nothing the build process does will affect my system.
<ScottK> This is, of course, a bit slower, since you have to set up the environment.
<BarkingFish> since I've set up pbuilder-dist to have more than one version, 11.04 and 11.10, how do I package seperately? I don't want to build something for natty and find it building for oneiric instead
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> So when you call pbuilder-dist you include the version.
<BarkingFish> i did
<ScottK> Something like pbuilder-dist oneiric build sip4_4.12.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
<BarkingFish> ah
<ScottK> So that would build something in the oneiric environement.
<BarkingFish> i set them up seperately, pbuilder-dist natty create and pbuilder-dist oneiric create
<ScottK> Yep.
<BarkingFish> so i include the dist when i build the package?
<ScottK> Yes
<BarkingFish> great.
<ScottK> You can also do pbuilder-dist oneiric login if you want to work inside the chroot.
<ScottK> This is sometimes good for testing.
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> so right now, supposing i wanted to bring down a package, and rebuild it, just to see how i get on, what would I do?
<ScottK> apt-get source packagename
<ScottK> That'll download it to the current working directory.
<BarkingFish> done
<BarkingFish> i've pulled kdemultimedia as a trial
<ScottK> (you can also use pull-lp-source, the difference is apt-get source will use the deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list and pull-lp-source you can specify the release)
<ScottK> It should have downloaded kdemultimedia*.dsc
<ScottK> What's the filename for the .dsc?
<BarkingFish> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main kdemultimedia 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu2 (dsc)
<ScottK> look in the directory (ls)
<BarkingFish> kdemultimedia_4.6.2-0ubuntu2.dsc
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So to build this you would do pbuilder-dist natty build kdemultimedia_4.6.2-0ubuntu2.dsc
<BarkingFish> wow
<BarkingFish> seems I had a shedload of errors on tha
<BarkingFish> *that
<BarkingFish> 281 missing deps
<BarkingFish> which are now all being installed :P
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> This process takes a little while.
<BarkingFish> you're telling me :)
<BarkingFish> right, it's got the 281 new files, it's unpacking and installing them now
 * BarkingFish grabs a pillow and has a quick snooze while it's processing everything
<BarkingFish> Jeez louise.
<BarkingFish> My laptop's gone bananas.  It sounds like a Jet aircraft preparing to take off!
<BarkingFish> This thing's installed all these files and now it's going through some sort of compile process
<ScottK> micahg: Would you be able to look into updating gnash?  It needs a rebuild at least to drop the boost1.42 rdepends, but there's later in Debian that that's the sort of thing that normally we want the latest crack we can get.
<micahg> ScottK: yeah, cjwatson made the patch, just needs someone to test it, will try to do it tonight
<ScottK> micahg: Great.  Thanks.
<micahg> ScottK: new version is broke against libav 0.7 also, that's why I haven't done it yet
<ScottK> OK.  I'm trying to push through for boost1.42 removal, so ...
<micahg> ScottK: yeah, with cjwatson's patch it builds, just needs user testing and I didn't get a chance last week with the DigiNotar crisi
<micahg> *crisis
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> libav 0.7 is in Unstable now too, so Debian needs the patch too.
<micahg> yep, the severity was just increased to serious
<BarkingFish> whew
<BarkingFish> ScottK, whatever was compiling has compiled
<BarkingFish> what do I do with it now?
<BarkingFish> looks like I found it, and it appears to have built everything :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: If you look in ~/pbuilder/natty_result  you'll see the results of the build.
<BarkingFish> yep, I have several different packages in there
<BarkingFish> I think this is the main one, kdemultimedia_4.6.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<ScottK> Since you just did a rebuild, it'd be the same as you could get be installing from the archive.
<BarkingFish> but I have packages for dragonplayer, ffmpegthumbs, juk, kmix, kscd...
<ScottK> Those are all the different binaries built from the kdemultimedia source.
<BarkingFish> to be frankly honest with you, ScottK - that doesn't look too difficult to be honest.
<BarkingFish> I'm sure I could be churning packages out within a day or two at this rate
<ScottK> If you've done RPM packaging before, the basic 80% will be easy.
<ScottK> Here's one I need tested.
<ScottK> Can you do pull-lp-source gizmod oneiric
<ScottK> The see if it builds with oneiric?
<BarkingFish> okies
<BarkingFish> give me a moment
<BarkingFish> doing that build for you now, I'll let you know when it's finished :)
<BarkingFish> ScottK, Package build failed
<BarkingFish> I'll pastebin the output and show you what happend
<ScottK> great.
<BarkingFish> *happened
<BarkingFish> ScottK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/682206/
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<BarkingFish> Do you want the output of the whole compile, in case other issues are mentioned?
<ScottK> No.  You got the important bits.
<BarkingFish> looks to be some coding errors in the source
<ScottK> Looks like a missing header somewhere.
<ScottK> Yep.
<BarkingFish> all these files which the system pulls during a build, do they stay on your system once you've got them?
<ScottK> They are cached in /var/cache/pbuilder.
<BarkingFish> If so, I've got a funny feeling I'm going to need a bigger disk at some point :P
<BarkingFish> I've only got a 160 in the laptop
<ScottK> They aren't part of your normal system install, but you don't have to download them every time.
<BarkingFish> oh ok
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-27
<shadeslayer> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<shadeslayer> KDE Telepathy needs testing : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Re quassel: go for it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will upload today then 
<shadeslayer> so, did anyone test ktp?
<shadeslayer> can I move it to the ktp ppa for even wider testing? Yes? No?
<shadeslayer> agateau: oh btw, those black bars that we talked about in the ktp-call-ui? that's because ktp-call-ui scales the recieved video to correct dimensions
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately the code that's supposed to tell clients the dimensions of the video is not implmented in telepathy yet
<jussi> have they implemented passwords for jabber chatrooms yet? :/
<jussi> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> I .... don't know 
<shadeslayer> if I recall correctly from the release notes, nope
<shadeslayer> ok nope
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288502
<ubottu> KDE bug 288502 in general "Cannot connect to password protected Jabber conferences." [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> I could try and work on this ... maybe for 0.7 or sth
<jussi> shadeslayer: that would be very appreciated. If you do that, I will use ktp on a regular basis (daily) and report bugs. :D
<jussi> (then I can stop using kopete which crashes after every unsuspend...)
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<jussi> Riddell: shadeslayer promised to fix ktp for me :D
<jussi> :P
<shadeslayer> sure, as soon as I can figure out how to implement it :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not much except a new ktp release and missing 12.04 images :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: thanks for handling those
<shadeslayer> no problem, though now we need a release exception for ktp 0.5
<Riddell> file a bug and a member of the release team can review quick enough
<shadeslayer> that's on my todo once a couple of people confirm that the upgrade works for them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's the PPA now?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<jussi> shadeslayer: re: implementation, just have a look what kopete does and do the opposite :P 
<shadeslayer> heh, but kopete doesn't use telepathy ;)
<shadeslayer> so its going to be a bit different
<Riddell> I would have thought telepathy would do passwords the same for all protocols
<Riddell> isn't that the point of telepathy that it takes care of the details and the UI just needs to do mostly one thing for all of them?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping?
<ingwa> Hi
<ingwa> I was chatting a bit with Riddell about Calligra in ubuntu and kubuntu...
<ingwa> And he said there is a certain bureaucracy in getting it into ubuntu proper with updates and stuff.
<ingwa> ScottK: Your name was mentioned as "a nice kubuntu guy doing work for KDE SC". :)
<ingwa> Would it be possible for you to add Calligra to the KDE general mix?
<Riddell> last seen at 3 in the morning, he might not be around yet :)
<ScottK> Not sure what you mean by add it.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I fell asleep at my desk .... >.<
<ingwa> ScottK: Also packaging calligra updates
<ScottK> Due to $WORK my time has been limited recently, so I'm really not in a position to volunteer to do more than I am now.
<ScottK> Also, Calligra isn't particularly usable for me, so it's not something I'd likely be highly motivated about.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: telepathy upgrades and works nice
<shadeslayer> note to self: don't look at regex after lunch
<ingwa> ScottK: ok, I see
<ingwa> ScottK: thanks
<shadeslayer> so bug 950749 looks like a issue in ubuntu's software center
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950749 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "kde4 softwarecenter.db.update: ktp-send-file.desktop' could not be read correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950749
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it's whatever makes app-install-data not reading the file
<Riddell> but no idea why, it looks fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I guess install software-centre and watch for the "Updating software catalog...this may take a moment." notice
<shadeslayer> yeah, will do
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: did you run desktop-file-validate on it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> no error, probably an old bug
<shadeslayer> yeah, looks fine for 0.5
<shadeslayer> seems legit enough, has 3 dupes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but fairly old no?
<shadeslayer> Conf: ACER one with Kubuntu Precise 12.04 Beta 1 updated dayly and including KDE 4.8.1
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> maybe it was even fixed with 0.4.0
<shadeslayer> Riddell: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/1042226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042226 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "FFe: KDE Telepathy 0.5.0" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> haven't subscribed release team just yet
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you add testers and a link to upstream's changelog?
<shadeslayer> testers?
<shadeslayer> Upstream changelog hasn't been publically released yet :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or get anyone who's tested it to comment
<shadeslayer> will do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: anything on the kde-telepathy mailing list about what's new in it?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> just says that 0.5 was released
<shadeslayer> there is a small changelog
<shadeslayer> but it's on notes.kde.org and private
<shadeslayer> which is why I've linked to the bugs closed
<Riddell> a private changelog seens curious, can you ask for permission to copy and paste it into the ug
<Riddell> bug
<shadeslayer> it's actually supposed to go on the dot
<shadeslayer> so they used a private etherpad to jot down notes
<shadeslayer> dot story was submitted and someone just needs to post it to dot.kde.org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/8AUJN.png
<shadeslayer> couple of files were missing in ktp-text-ui, fixed them up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: talking to yourself again? :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> I even call myself at times
<debfx> ScottK: are you going to push KDE 4.8.5 to -proposed now that 12.04.1 has been released?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: published http://dot.kde.org/2012/08/27/5th-release-kde-telepathy-instant-messaging-suite
<shadeslayer> awesum
<shadeslayer> added changelog, just needs someone who has tested the release to comment now
<shadeslayer> /hint/
<ScottK> debfx: We should.  We need to see where we are on the ibus stuff first and it's also better if it's not me that does it since if I don't upload it, I can accept it for ubuntu-sru.
<mparillo> This weekend, I noticed there was some discussion over the DVD, but is it safe to add a news item about 12.04.1?
<Riddell> mparillo: does the download page need updated?
<Riddell> no doesn't look likeit
<Riddell> mparillo: yes go ahead with a news story
<mparillo> Riddell: The big download button, mirror links, bit torrent links, and alternate CD links look good. 
<mparillo> Riddell: The DVD Links (both regular and Bit Torrent) still are at 12.04
<mparillo> Riddell: The ARM is also still at 12.04, but Mac seems to point to 12.04.1
<mparillo> Riddell: Last, The MD5 sums appear current.
<Riddell> mparillo: yep that sounds right
<mparillo> Riddell: So I go to https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/user and sign in. Do I then clone? I assume it will ask me for a story to clone?
<mparillo> Riddell: Or do I go to create content at https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/add and pick news?
<shadeslayer> the latter I believe
<debfx> shadeslayer: do you know anyone who can push stuff to telepathy-qt?
<debfx> it would be good to get https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=46241 committed
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 46241 in tp-qt "telepathy-qt4-farsight: undefined references" [Normal,New]
<mparillo> Yikes: I think the [publish|promote to production] process is automagic! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/lts-update-12041-released 
<shadeslayer> debfx: sure
<debfx> thanks
<shadeslayer> you'll have to wait for him to reply on the bugzilla though ;)
<debfx> ScottK: ok, so what's the plan to verify the ibus stuff?
<mikhas> oh, ibus
<mikhas> who's responsible for that in Kubuntu?
<ScottK> debfx: IIRC we got some it works/it doesn't replies on kubuntu-devel, but I don't recall where we were for sure.
<shadeslayer> someone who was very excited about it on the ML
<debfx> hm, I haven't been following the ibus discussion
<debfx> mikhas: no one, that's the problem
<debfx> we need someone who actually uses input methods
<mikhas> well, I do, but not ibus =p
<Riddell> mparillo: did you get it?
<Riddell> ah yes there it is, lovely, thanks
<mparillo> Riddell: Thanks to the tip from shadeslayer, yes. 
<mparillo> Riddell: And you are most welcome. This is a whole lot easier than the bzr thing, but pretty scary.
<shadeslayer> debfx: merged upstream
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> buyvm will have new stock
<shadeslayer> anyone who wants cheap VPS's? :P
<shadeslayer> bah, drf attributed the patch to me >.>
<debfx> yay :)
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: can you please reply aacid last email on  k-c-d?
<Riddell> mm?
<Riddell> oh I see
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: he questions what the current maintainer of printer-applet thinks about  it being replaced
<Riddell> voila
<dantti_laptop> thanks :)
<Riddell> mparillo: fancy replying to an e-mail saying why we don't have translations on the kubuntu website?
<mparillo> Riddell: I have been trying to clean up the Launchpad bugs (some of them are very old), but I suppose the bottom line is if you see a need, please jump in and help, right?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep, you're doing great
<Riddell> mparillo: what's your e-mail?
<mparillo> Funny you should ask. I originally created my launchpad ID with a company e-mail, and I changed the mail preferences to go to maparillo@gmail.com, which goes great, but my Launchpad identifier is still my old company e-mail.
<Riddell> bounced, you can say that it would take a lot of effort to have coordinated translations and we don't have the person powre
<Riddell> power
<Riddell> mparillo: if you get annoyed by sysadmins not picking up the new theme you can ask in #canonical-sysadmin about the progress on rt #20296
<Riddell> but probably best in UK work timezone
<mparillo> I try to be low maintenance, but when I get ambitious, I think the next step on that front is to update the screenshots to show the default s/w.
<Riddell> yes that would be great
<mparillo> Riddell: As an alternative, could I suggest he starts with http://www.kubuntu.org/support/italiano There are a couple of bugs that the language pages go nowhere (not exactly true, as the German one does, but mostly true as I believe all the others are empty).
<Riddell> mparillo: top idea
<mparillo> Riddell: I will make the suggestion, but it might have to wait until tomorrow. Day job and all that.
<Riddell> no rush
<bbeck_> Does anyone know if KDE Telepathy will be updated from 0.4 to 0.5 through backports?
<Riddell> bbeck_: shadeslayer packaged that and he'll be asleep so I don't know if it's in his plans
<bbeck_> Riddell: thanks.  I'm really looking forward to it.
<jussi> bbeck_: Im pretty sure shadeslayer put it into a PPA recently, if you are interested in testing it.
<bbeck_> jussi: thanks, i'll look it up.
<jussi> !info calligra quantal
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): integrated work applications suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 66 kB
<yofel> hm, that's wrong, quantal has 1:2.5.0-0ubuntu1
<jussi> oh guess ubottu hasnt run apt-get update recently
<jussi> !info calligra quantal
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 71 kB
<jussi> yofel: ^^
<yofel> :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: D'you know if we ever got internationalisation setup in Drupal for www.kubuntu.org? I received an email offering to translate the website to Italian.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-28
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you please upload ktp from my ppa?
<jussi> shadeslayer: ping
<jussi> shadeslayer: I was just thinking empathy does the password stuff - perhaps its useful to have a look at their code to see how they have implemented it with GTK
<shadeslayer> ofcoure
<shadeslayer> *ofcourse
<jussi> btw, does anyone have any recomendations for an alternate mail client to kmail? (its just far too buggy to be useable atm)
<Mamarok> I have grub update problems since 2 days, is this a known problem right now? 64bit system here
<valorie> jussi, last I tried tbird it worked
<valorie> seems huge and clumsy to me though
<jussi> yes, tbird works, but Im looking for somethign Qt
<valorie> I want kmail back
<valorie> :(
<valorie> it was my favorite ever
<valorie> now it won't even start
<shadeslayer> jussi: use mutt :P
 * jussi slaps shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: grub update issues?
<shadeslayer> ow
<Mamarok> something is fishy with the 3.5.0-12 kernel update on my side
<Mamarok> I had the kernel packages waiting for dependencies for weeks, and since yesterday the grub update fails
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> the latest is  -13 I believe
<shadeslayer> but I can't upgrade to that for some reason
<Mamarok> well, I can't update to that version, seems something is missing, the two packages linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic are waiting fro some dependency
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> that's it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok:  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-13-generic but it is not installable
<Mamarok> yes, and why is that?
<shadeslayer> dunno, -13 isn't available, but launchpad says it's there
<Mamarok> I get that message since over a week now
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<shadeslayer> likewise
<jussi> BTW, I followed up with Ingwa over Calligra updates, suggested official ubuntu backports for them. so if someone has time to get the latest versions into official backports, I think he would be pleased about that, and it would be nice to show some comitment to solving upstreams distro issues.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: lookign
<shadeslayer> *looking
<shadeslayer> jussi: but we have 2.5.0 in the repos
<shadeslayer> or did you mean precise?
<jussi> yes
<shadeslayer> isn't precise in one of the PPA's
<jussi> yes, it is. point is to get it into the official ubuntu backports
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<jussi> so its a simple test (done) and file thebackports bug, bug the backports team
<shadeslayer> that would be ScottK :P
 * shadeslayer checks for bug reports
<shadeslayer> boo, LP doesn't have Needs Info
<tsimpson> that's what Incomplete is for, no?
<shadeslayer> I find Needs info to be a better string than Incomplete then
<shadeslayer> !find org.kde.metadatamodels
<ubottu> Package/file org.kde.metadatamodels does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> !find org.kde.metadatamodels quantal
<ubottu> Package/file org.kde.metadatamodels does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> hm ...
<Riddell> ryanakca: we haven't had it set up, mparillo is going to reply suggesting he can do the support page
<Riddell> the italian language one
<shadeslayer> my X broke after the last upgrade 
<jussi> shadeslayer: nvidia?
<shadeslayer> ATi
<jussi> heh, soudns fun :P
<shadeslayer> xorg.log says it can't find any devices
<jussi> quantal ftw :P
<shadeslayer> :(
<afiestas> got the same error I got a week/10days ago
<afiestas> when I installed
<afiestas> so the error is persistent, not nothing that happened puntually because of launchpad/repos/things
<afiestas> this time I do have time to give you anty debug info you ask me so ask :p
<afiestas> the error I see in the screen is a X11 window with the following
<afiestas> ; unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" X session --- "/usr/bin/startkde" not found; failing back to deafult session.
<jussi> afiestas: tred reinstalling kubuntu-desktop ?
<afiestas> indeed apt is asking to install stuff
<afiestas> I'm not in a hurry of having a stable system this time
<afiestas> is there any debug info I can give you?
<afiestas> like apt logs or something?
<jussi> afiestas: not my thing to fix, but I remebe someone else with a similar issue and being told to try that...
<afiestas> jussi: it may fix the issue but it won't fix the root couse
<afiestas> why can I break my system by updating it
<jussi> afiestas: true.
<afiestas> no message at all (in the interface) that anything was going to be removed
<afiestas> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> I don't follow, what are we talking about here ?
<shadeslayer> oh .. make sure kubuntu desktop is installed ?
<jussi> yes...
<shadeslayer> I am currently crippled as well
<shadeslayer> X is kaput 
<Riddell> afiestas: send us /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/apt/term.log if you can
<afiestas> installing sshd
<shadeslayer> bleh, X people have no idea how to fix 
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/540548/
<jussi> rekonq is a big bunch of fail
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/540554/
<mikhas> why not stick with dolphin then?
<tsimpson> because dolphin is not a web browser ;)
<jussi> what tsimpson said...
<jussi> ie. try opening afiestas' first paste with rekonq
<Riddell> afiestas: spooky
<Riddell> afiestas: what did you do to run the upgrade?
<mikhas> web browser, really? everyone I know uses either Chromium or Firefox
<afiestas> Riddell: muon
<mikhas> I have consider rekonq and epiphany (the GNOME equivalent) as a total waste of time and resources.
<jussi> mikhas: yeah, I use firefox regularly, but I often try out Rekonq as it is our default.
<Riddell> jtechidna: muon-updater does a dist-upgrde right?
<Riddell> jtechidna: I worry that afiestas is having stuff removed rather than just dist-upgrade http://paste.kde.org/540548/
<Riddell> afiestas: are there any problems if you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now ?
<debfx> dist-upgrade can remove packages, that's what it's supposed to do
<Riddell> mm good point
<debfx> some package was uninstallable so apt decided to remove it and all rdepends
<debfx> hard to tell now which one
<shadeslayer> whee, utterly broken system
<afiestas> Riddell: I guess it will get fixed
<afiestas> do you have all the debug info do you need?
<afiestas> kde-workspace-bin got installed :p
<Riddell> I can't think of more debug info we can get, I'll run some tests to see if I can recreate anything
<afiestas> Riddell: these are the steps:
<afiestas> 1-install quantal 3 alpha image
<afiestas> 2- install it, checking "auto log in"
<afiestas> 3-choose update and install third party software too
<afiestas> 4-execute muon, upgrade
<afiestas> 5-reboot, crash
<afiestas> Rekonq 1.1 is out btw
<afiestas> somebody should package it
<Riddell> !newversion rekonq 1.1
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion rekonq 1.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1042702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042702 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Please update rekonq to 1.1" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/backports is full, I'm going to remove oneiric packages
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, it was sent to multiple people :) Excellent.
<yofel> for those that missed it and are interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 10min
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & SRU pgst & fix ipod support
<Riddell> apachelogger: not found a better way to track your todo list than /topic yet?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1013626] systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013626 (by Xavier Besnard)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013626 in language-selector (Ubuntu Quantal) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language-selector.py: No module named LanguageSelector.qt.QtLanguageSelector" [High,Invalid]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-29
<ahoneybun> what can I do to help with the devel of 12.10?
<ahoneybun> maybe package redshift
<ahoneybun> plasma-widget-redshift
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: hmm ... lemme think of a task
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I think I might try to package redshift
<shadeslayer> it's not 12.10, but still Kubuntu Dev nonetheless
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I was going to give you the task of backport ktp
<shadeslayer> *backporting
<ahoneybun> whatever a newbie can do to help
<ahoneybun> I have the backport enabled and KDE SC 4.9 installed
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: do you have a precise pbuilder set up?
<ahoneybun> no
<shadeslayer> ok, I'd suggest you install pbuilder and set one up
<shadeslayer> also install ubuntu-dev-tools and pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> on that note
<shadeslayer> debfx: can we somehow validate desktop files from inside the buildd before we ship them in install files?
<shadeslayer> like, somehow add this functionality in dh
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: aptitude is running and installing the packages
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> let me know when you're done :)
<ahoneybun> ok :) also should I have SSH keys and such setup on Launchpad?
<shadeslayer> CoC needs to be signed and gpg keys uploaded
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: help me with the gpg keys please
<shadeslayer> generating them?
<shadeslayer> or signing/uploading
<ahoneybun> maybe both, I do have a OpenPg something up there
<shadeslayer> if you have already generated it
<shadeslayer> then you just need to upload the public key into launchpad
<shadeslayer> just follow the instructions on your launchpad page really :)
<ahoneybun> ssh-key?
<shadeslayer> no need for the ssh key
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: well its there for any use later
<shadeslayer> sure
<ahoneybun> just guide me to the right page :)
<shadeslayer> well .. what's your lp page?
<shadeslayer> should be something like : launchpad.net/~foobar
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: too much work on your side? https://launchpad.net/~honeycuttaaron3
<shadeslayer> seems like everything is good to go on your side really
<shadeslayer> You've signed the CoC
<shadeslayer> your ssh and gpg keys are there
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: now click on Create New ppa
<ahoneybun> ok
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: note, once you create a PPA you can't change your lp name
<shadeslayer> as in this part : ~honeycuttaaron3
<ahoneybun> I did not know you could change that
<shadeslayer> so in the future if you apply for Ubuntu membership or sth, you will get honeycuttaaron3@ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~/~honeycuttaaron3/+edit
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~honeycuttaaron3/+edit
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: thanks, ok next step?
<shadeslayer> open a konsole please :)
<shadeslayer> and run : setup-packaging-environment
<ahoneybun> working on it
<ahoneybun> done
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: how much RAM do you have?
<ahoneybun> 4gbs
<shadeslayer> ok .. we won't mount the builds into RAM then
<ahoneybun> too little.
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: please put this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172996/ in ~/.pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> yeah too little :)
<ahoneybun> I would like to have Kubuntu on my desktop with 8 but need windows 7 for game
<ahoneybun> s
<ahoneybun> as a text file?
<ahoneybun> I do not have that folder
<ahoneybun> that would be a config file
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> just time nano ~/.pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> and paste the entire text into that file
<ahoneybun> done with Kate
<shadeslayer> s/time/type
<shadeslayer> fair enough :)
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: run : bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<shadeslayer> and then move the directory to ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<ahoneybun> make that dir?
<shadeslayer> note that the hooks should be in ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<shadeslayer> so you should ideally do : mv /path/to/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<ahoneybun> did it that way
<ahoneybun> done
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> run : sudo DIST=precise pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<shadeslayer> erm
<ahoneybun> what was with making the ppa?
<shadeslayer> sudo -E DIST=precise pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: you need a place to put your packages :)
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<ahoneybun> :)
<shadeslayer> so you upload the sources to launchpad and it'll build everything and give you pretty debs
<shadeslayer> then you add the ppa and can install all the packages
<ahoneybun> what should i name the ppa?
<shadeslayer> anything that you want really
<shadeslayer> one of mine is named nightly ...
<shadeslayer> you can just name it ppa as well
<ahoneybun> ok that last command is still working
<shadeslayer> yep, it'll take some time
<shadeslayer> depends on your connection speed and disk io
<ahoneybun> what time will you be on thurs?
<shadeslayer> well .. usually I'm around from 8AM IST to 5 PM IST ( sproadically on IRC after 5 PM IST )
<shadeslayer> but there will be alot of people here to help :)
<shadeslayer> ( 0230 UTC to 1430 UTC )
<ahoneybun> I'm in EST, I will come on when I can see what I can do, I will be at work and then gfs tomorrow 
<shadeslayer> ok
<ahoneybun> I want to work on this some more
<shadeslayer> it's fairly simple from now on
<ahoneybun> "fairly" I need to know what to build
<shadeslayer> you download my package, test build it, upload to your ppa, repeat for all tp packages
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages
<shadeslayer> more specifically https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal
<ahoneybun> tp
<shadeslayer> everything deps on ktp-common-internals, so you just need to make sure you upload common-internals first
<ahoneybun> ok let me look
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: have you ever used dch and debuild?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: lets just say I'm new to alot of this. :) but this is nice
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> so what you do is download the source and the package using dget
<shadeslayer> so let's call that step 1
<shadeslayer> step 1 : dget -xu https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-common-internals_0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa5.dsc
<shadeslayer> you can search for the dsc file by clicking that arrow on the side 
<ahoneybun> arrow? dsc?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: open https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal
<shadeslayer> and scroll down to ktp-common-internals
<shadeslayer> there's a small arrow on the left
<shadeslayer> actually, you can just click the link as well
<ahoneybun> well I just enter the dget command you gave
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> more ways is always good
<shadeslayer> yeah so you click the text that says ktp-common-internals and you'll see a foobar.dsc
<shadeslayer> right click > copy link > dget -xu  ctr-shift-v
<ahoneybun> ok thanks where did that download to>
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> do a ls
<shadeslayer> you'll see ktp-common-internals-0.5.0
<ahoneybun> I see
<shadeslayer> so you cd into that folder
<ahoneybun> done, so I'm working on KDE-Telepathy
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: did the pbuilder command finish?
<ahoneybun> not yet
<shadeslayer> ok, so in the ktp-common-internals folder, do a : dch -i
<shadeslayer> this should ask you for your preferred editor, choose one and then we can proceed :)
<ahoneybun> ok done with that
<ahoneybun> 2min and 29 secs for that pbuilder command
<shadeslayer> :)
<ahoneybun> yep done
<shadeslayer> ok, so, at the top you'll see a couple of things
<shadeslayer> the first thing is the source name, which is ktp-common-internals
<ahoneybun> hello Rohang
<shadeslayer> then you have the version which will be 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa6 for you 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> then you have the release which should be precise since we want to get it into precise
<shadeslayer> what you want to edit is : version : 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1
<ahoneybun> I have 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa6 for precise
<ahoneybun> and ppa5 12.10
<shadeslayer> right, change the last bit of the version, it should read 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1
<ahoneybun> done
<shadeslayer> can you paste the entire line here?
<ahoneybun> yes wait
<shadeslayer> sure
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173039/
<shadeslayer> awesome!
<shadeslayer> you want to add something like "No change backport to precise"
<shadeslayer> after the *
<shadeslayer> like I did for quantal
<micahg>  you can use the backportpackage tool from ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> or that ^ 
<ahoneybun> I just added the line
<ahoneybun> with nano
<shadeslayer> ok, that means scripting ktp for backports should be trivially simple then :P
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173042/
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: now we test build
<shadeslayer> yeah, thats fine :)
<ahoneybun> ok :)
<shadeslayer> exit the text editor
<ahoneybun> ok
<shadeslayer> and run : DIST=quantal pdebuild
<ahoneybun> quantal?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> sorry
<shadeslayer> that's from muscle memory
<shadeslayer> replace quantal with precise
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<shadeslayer> happens every release >.>
<ahoneybun> np running
<shadeslayer> so that'll take a couple of minutes to build and I have to go for a bit
<shadeslayer> so I'll come back and we'll continue, or if micahg want's to take over from here
<ahoneybun> I should sleep for work tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<ahoneybun> ? :D
<shadeslayer> you're 2 commands away from uploading to the PPA
<ahoneybun> oh
<shadeslayer> ( assuming build completes successfully )
<ahoneybun> well lets get this thing built!
<shadeslayer> after the build is done, you want to run : debuild -S -sa : which will prepare the necessary files to be uploaded
<shadeslayer> then dput ppa:yourlpname/yourppa ktp-common-internals_0.5.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1_source.changes
<shadeslayer> ooohhh android update
<shadeslayer> yay
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: should I worry about uploading to bzr? 
<shadeslayer> hm?
<ahoneybun> dput uploads the stuff up?
<shadeslayer> to launchpad, yes
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: nvm I'll work on it
<shadeslayer> you don't need to upload anything to bzr
<ahoneybun> when do I see if the package works
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: well, I'd recommend first getting everything to build
<shadeslayer> then you can add the ppa and test the new ktp
<shadeslayer> you're going to hit issues with the next couple of builds since all the other packages depend on ktp-common-internals 0.5 and you'll need to add the ppa to your pbuilder
<ahoneybun> yea would ktp stand for KDE Telepathy procal? 
<shadeslayer> KDE Telepathy, yes
<ahoneybun> still working on the last command
<ahoneybun> DIST=quantal pdebuild
<ahoneybun> precise
<shadeslayer> right :)
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> I'm giving my stuff to 12 am for me to do thi
<ahoneybun> s
<shadeslayer> :D
<ahoneybun> :D
<ahoneybun> btw is this effecting my system?
<ahoneybun> oh it at the setting up part
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> everything is done in a clean chroot
<shadeslayer> so it's a complete system inside your host system
<ahoneybun> so thats the part with the RAM
<sreich> uh...what?
<sreich> not really. it's not in ram at all..or shouldn't be ;)
<ahoneybun>  debuild -S -sa : debuild command not found
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> cannot run as root
<ahoneybun> so gpg error
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: the part about the RAM was to get the pbuilder to extract everything in memory
<shadeslayer> speeds up alot of things
<shadeslayer> since disk IO is slow
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: gpg error
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: with debuild -S -sa?
<ahoneybun> yes
<shadeslayer> make sure the email address on your gpg key and the email address in debian/changelog match
<ahoneybun> might need to be honeycuttaaron3@gmail.com
<ahoneybun> how to change?
<shadeslayer> the one in the changelog?
<shadeslayer> just open it in a editor and change it
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> where is the file
<shadeslayer> nano debian/changelog
<ahoneybun> ok so its not that cuz it still fails gpg
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: did you change your lp page name?
<ahoneybun> the name after ~?
<shadeslayer> right
<ahoneybun> yes
<shadeslayer> can haz new one?
<ahoneybun> dam
<shadeslayer> ?
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt
<shadeslayer> ok hmm
<ahoneybun> I should not have changed that
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: try : debuild -S -sa -k11C2389A
<ahoneybun> with the original email?
<shadeslayer> any email, we're specifying debuild that we want to use a specific key now
<ahoneybun> same error
<shadeslayer> pastebin
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173089/
<shadeslayer> clearsign failed: secret key not available
<shadeslayer> are you *sure* you have 11C2389A on your machine?
<shadeslayer> the public as well as the private part
<ahoneybun> um
<ahoneybun> not sure
<ahoneybun> gpg?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: run  gpg --list-keys    
<ahoneybun> might not be right
<shadeslayer> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<shadeslayer> if you generate a new key, please don't loose it :D
<shadeslayer> and you'll have to upload it to lp and resign the CoC with the new key
<ahoneybun> just tell me how to do it in kubuntu as we do not have the password and encr package
<shadeslayer> ok gtg now
<ahoneybun> dam
<shadeslayer> uh
<ahoneybun> ok dude/woman
<shadeslayer> you don't have the what?
<shadeslayer> the former :)
<ahoneybun> dude?
<shadeslayer> yus
<ahoneybun> how do I generate it>
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<ahoneybun> and I installed a gnome gpg dam
<ahoneybun> working
<jussi> Morning all
<shadeslayer> hai jussi
<jussi> shadeslayer: !
<jussi> shadeslayer: hows progresson KTP?
<shadeslayer> just had a sandwich, now looking at how to notify the users of new users coming online/going offline
 * shadeslayer can't think on a empty stomach
<shadeslayer> jussi: password protected jabber rooms are for next week
<jussi> shadeslayer: aaah, nice :D
<jussi> grumble grumble
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what my stomach will say in another 2 hours
 * jussi hands shadeslayer a nice lamb gosht.
<shadeslayer> ( Assuming that's a non vegetarian dish )
<shadeslayer> Dude! I'm vegetarian :P
<shadeslayer> it's like you don't even know me
<shadeslayer> :(
<jussi> shadeslayer: ha! I had forgotten
<jussi> here, have a nice lentil stew then :D
 * shadeslayer wants chole bhature :(
<jussi> anyone seen Darkwing recently?
<debfx> shadeslayer: doesn't lintian have desktop file checks?
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> jussi: he was moving iirc
<jussi> shadeslayer: ahh still happening
<shadeslayer> he lost a server during the move I think :(
<shadeslayer> the movers dropped it
<jussi> doh, that sucks
<debfx> it does have some desktop-* tags
<shadeslayer> I really do doubt it, else it would have picked up a nepomuk desktop file bug
<vHanda> ?
<shadeslayer> desktop-file-validate /usr/share/applications/kde4/nepomukbackup.desktop                                         shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/applications/kde4/nepomukbackup.desktop: error: (will be fatal in the future): value "Archiving" in key "Categories" in group "Desktop Entry" requires another category to be present among the following categories: Utility
<shadeslayer> you can also run  for FILE in *.desktop; do desktop-file-validate $FILE; done : in /usr/share/applications/kde4/
<shadeslayer> and there's a whole bunch of issues in desktop files ;)
<shadeslayer> and almost all of them to do with bluedevil :P
<vHanda> shadeslayer: I fixed that issue
<vHanda> I think the gentoo guys contacted me yesterday
<Riddell> tsdgeos: what's up with translations?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: the kdelibs4.mo misses some strings that i'm pretty sure that were there in what we released
<tsdgeos> for catalan
<Riddell> tsdgeos: in 12.10?
<tsdgeos> 12.04
<Riddell> ok that'll be launchpad
<Riddell> I'll take a look in a bit
<tsdgeos> the missing string is "&Move"
<shadeslayer> vHanda: I know, I was merely pointing out to debfx that our tools should validate .desktop files
<shadeslayer> so we can catch these issues earlier
<debfx> well I suggest improving the checks in lintian if you feel there is something missing
<debfx> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=455740
<ubottu> Debian bug 455740 in lintian "[checks/menu-format] should use desktop-file-validate" [Wishlist,Open]
<debfx> "The Related Categories column lists one or more categories that are suggested to be used in conjunction with the Additional Category."
<debfx> "are suggested" is very different from "error: (will be fatal in the future)"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz2upload ktp
<shadeslayer> "(since people aren't following the standard)"
<shadeslayer> what use is the standard then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where from?
<Quintasan> Argh
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, if the seed business is still available then I'm up for it
<Quintasan> my ISP has been giving me hell for the past week
<Riddell> Quintasan: missed your chance I'm afraid
<Quintasan> Ah, can't help it
<Riddell> Quintasan: although you could review any changes to ubuntu seeds in quantal and see if there's any we should get
<Riddell> ahoneybun: did you find a way to start helping?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's up!
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> I don't see it
<shadeslayer> did you just upload it?
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> well that was quick
<shadeslayer> did you fix the versioning? :P
<shadeslayer> you always forget that :)
<Riddell> beta 1 freeze tomorrow,I wonder if there's anything else we want in
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I removed the ~ppas
<shadeslayer> cool :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ktp-debugger will land in binary NEW
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't bug 1042801 a work item rather than a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042801 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Quantal) "confirm gtk theming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042801
<shadeslayer> ohai apachelogger
<apachelogger> lo
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1028545 ... there is no commit in bzr it seems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028545 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Quantal) "ad-block off by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028545
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since you're looking at bugs, could you forward bug 964676 to upstream?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 964676 could not be found
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 1042801 is more me making a todo list, so debateable where it should go, but better than irc channel topic :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042801 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Quantal) "confirm gtk theming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042801
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 964676 does not exist the bot sez :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: no commit in bzr?  that might explain something
<shadeslayer> because it's private :P
<shadeslayer> the bot be stupid
<apachelogger> stupid bot
<shadeslayer> ubottu: asasda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asasda
<shadeslayer> see
<shadeslayer> google knows about asasda :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, if it is a todo for you then I suggest assigning it directly and settign to work in progress ;)
<apachelogger> and don't mock my channel todos
<apachelogger> way more efficient than the eternal list in korganizer
<Riddell> good idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we do usually ask the reports to do so
<apachelogger> also " I don't know"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think the reporter will have enough motivation to report upstream
<apachelogger> as a description somewhat suggests that forwarding is pointless :S
<shadeslayer> and yes, I sawn that :P
<shadeslayer> *saw
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> they released 2.5 didn't they?
<apachelogger> so I am not sure they care about a crash in a 2.4 prerelease that the reporter does not even know how he triggered
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: calligra upstream told me to forward patch
<shadeslayer> I'm just relaying that info
<shadeslayer> erm
<apachelogger> we do not have a patch
<shadeslayer> s/patch/stacktrace
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> there is calligra*
<apachelogger> but there is kexi
<apachelogger> all hail the user friendly bugzilla
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and why is the bug private?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no idea, apport probably thought it was a good idea
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> Riddell: when do we kick that unmaintained piece of lovelyness?
<shadeslayer> yeah?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/pu42E.png < ktp-text-ui
<Riddell> apachelogger: which?
<shadeslayer> now you can browse the google when using ktp-text-ui \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: apport-kde
<shadeslayer> failed to build? :O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's...useful?
<Riddell> apachelogger: needs investigating right enough
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Now we a new candidate for a default browser instead of rekonq
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> can't browse though :)
<shadeslayer> you need specially crafted url's to do that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that text-ui crap is broken alright
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, we have someone working on getting patches in :)
<shadeslayer> fairly trivial patch though, just needs some url escaping and properly formed html
<apachelogger> clearly this is all going to fall apart so we should hold on to youbuntuoo's gaming stuff and then sell it as a unique feature to kubuntu
<apachelogger> Kubuntu 12.10 - Return of the Heisenbug
<apachelogger> or - The Heisenbug Strikes Back
<Riddell> hum live image today has a funny default plasma setup
<Riddell> rekonq and dolphin in the panel and no folderview
<shadeslayer> Riddell: check if kubuntu-default-settings are installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it is
 * jussi should learn to shut up...
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<Riddell> jussi: please don't!
<shadeslayer> then that's interesting
<Riddell> mparillo: that Roadmap bug you did, there will be dozens of kubuntu wiki pages that aren't updated
<Riddell> that's a large job in itself that nobody has taken on
<Riddell> update or removed 
<mparillo> Riddell: I checked, and all my links go to reasonable pages (though I did not look at them *TOO* closely).
<mparillo> One of them I was not too happy with (it seemed to be an overall roadmap rather than a release roadmap). I can check on which one, but since it was not current, I still figured it was better than nothing.
<mparillo> Riddell: This is the one I thought was a little ugly: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<mparillo> It was the first one that had a / between the release name and the ReleaseSchedule.
<mparillo> But, the next one (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule) looked much cleaner.
<Riddell> mparillo: best not touch that, it's used all over ubuntu
<mparillo> Right. I tried to address the bug in the lightest, most consistant way possible.
<Riddell> mparillo: mind that wiki.kubuntu.org is the same wiki as wiki.ubuntu.com , kubuntu pages you can do what you like on, other parts of ubuntu it's best to check with that team if it doesn't look abandoned
<mparillo> .
<mparillo> Understood. I will stick to Kubuntu, and have been trying to focus on raised bugs rather than random improvements.
<mparillo> I do have a question though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1042488 It seems as if I add a / to a URL, I get a different page.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042488 in Kubuntu Website "Two versions of Support Site" [Low,New]
<Riddell> looks just the same to me
<Riddell> what's different?
<mparillo> The one with the / goes to /support/community (which does not exist), while the one without goes to /community which does.
<Riddell> I don't get it, /support and /support/ go to a page with "Help and Support" "Access Free Documentation" etc
<Riddell>  /community goes to "Whether you're an experienced Linux developer..."
<Riddell> nothing points to /support/community
<Riddell> which of course doesn't exist
<mparillo> Hmm, not for me. So you enter: http://www.kubuntu.org/support/ in the rekonq URL bar.
<mparillo> And click on Community page
<mparillo> And you get the regular community page? I do not. I get /support/community (which does not exist).
<yofel> works fine here
<Riddell> right, both top "Community" and right side "Community" links are to http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<mparillo> I need to get better at writing bugs. I was clicking on community in the area here: A range of free support options are also available from the Kubuntu Community, including forums, IRC channel and mailing list. There is also multi-language community support. More information can be found in our Community page.
<mparillo> In the paragraph of text, there is an HREF right before the period.
<yofel> for me, that links to http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<mparillo> yofel: When you fire up  http://www.kubuntu.org/support/ in the rekonq URL bar?
<yofel> OH
<mparillo> With the trailing / ? Linking from the middle paragraph of text?
<yofel> drupal bug?
<yofel> mparillo: fixed by adding a leading slash in the href
 * yofel wonders where else this might happen
<yofel> mparillo: are the icon labels on the feature tour page misaligned for you too?
<mparillo> yofel: Wow, that was fast. I will close the bug. Would you be able to let me know what the before and after was on the href? 
<yofel> before: href="community" - after: href="/community" so it searches based on the document root and not current location
<mparillo> yofel: Thank you. I have closed the bug. The icons are games, graphics, internet, multi-media, and office?
<yofel> right
<yofel> uh, great
<yofel> in firefox the text is too low, in rekonq it's too high @_@
<mparillo> Too high for me (rekonq). Need me to post a screenshot?
<yofel> nah, we should see the same
<yofel> chromium renders it like rekonq (webkit I guess)
<yofel> is that page still hard-coded PHP?
<mparillo> yofel: I tried to paste it, but the KDE Pastebin thought it was spam.
<yofel> lol
<mparillo> The chunk I was trying to paste was a misture of raw HTML, and drupal_get_path commands.
<Quintasan> Yay
<Quintasan> It's alive
<yofel> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> yofel: sup
<yofel> was trying to fix that alignment we were talking above ^ - but I totally fail at CSS
<Quintasan> ha ha
<Quintasan> So do I
<Quintasan> Whenever I touch it, it displays in a different manner on every possible browser
<yofel> well, that's what we currently have, so it at least can't get worse
<Quintasan> Ha
<yofel> great, I found a solution but that requires editing the PHP file -.-
<yofel> as the icons don't have a class/id
<Quintasan> >mfw I'm not getting anywhere with maliit and we are past feature freeze
<Quintasan> I did nothing this cycle
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's up with malitt?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm trying to figure out whether I'm doing it right according to the policy
<Quintasan> Riddell: It builds but god knows if it's what we can put into universe and if it's actually what upstream wanted
<Riddell> well you have 24 hours!
<Quintasan> That sounds so...motivating
<Riddell> what makes you think it isn't?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Overall I'm not sure, first time packaging a library that has over 9000 resulting packages when done according to upstream
<Quintasan> Plus I'm worried about dependencies
<Riddell> um really?
<Quintasan> not really over 9000 but I've usually been doing some minor stuff like libfoo0 and a dev package
<Quintasan> and now I have like, 5 packages and 3 -dev packages
<Quintasan> Dunno if the dependecies will work
<Quintasan> Gotta test it in Quantal VM
<Riddell> kde4libs splits up the libraries but puts all headers into one -dev
<Riddell> you can also put all files into one package if nothing uses the libraries like libraries
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://wiki.maliit.org/PackagingGuidelines
<Quintasan> Here is how upstream prefers it :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Drop not working kwallet stub file" what was up with that (in k-d-s)?
<Riddell> Quintasan: an upstream who knows about packaging is a rare beast :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hmm
<Quintasan> I still need to write postinst postrm scripts
<Riddell> Quintasan: what are they needed for?
<Quintasan> Riddell: According to upstream those gconf schemas have to be registered and deregisted
<Riddell> gconf? ug
<Riddell> well there's probably some magic dh_gconf which handles that for you?
<Riddell> try asking in #ubuntu-desktop
<Quintasan> Riddell: Turns out I don't have to do anything
<Riddell> magic
<Quintasan> Riddell: usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/libim-maliit.so
<Quintasan> Any ideas how to install those?
<Quintasan> x64_64 will be obviously substitued by arch
<Riddell> Quintasan: you mean what to put in the .install file?
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Riddell> usr/lib/*/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/libim-maliit.so
<Quintasan> hmm
 * yofel curses different browsers with different CSS support
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> MORE SPLITTING
<Quintasan> splitting is the way!
<genii-around> Bluetooth seems to be permanently on.
<DF_Meyer_> genii-around: Bluetooth will be on if Wifi is on with some devices (I know for many new Intel devices this holds true.) There is a workaround but its not really worth the effort, Bluetooth hardly eats battery while on so don't stress about it 
<genii-around> One of my coworkers keeps sending his phone photos to my computer instead of his.
<highvoltage> genii-around: what kind of laptop do you have?
<genii-around> highvoltage: Aspire 8730
<genii-around> Maybe I'll just kill bluetoothd or something.
<claydoh> clayd
<claydoh> erp derp
<yofel> genii-around: tried to shut it off with rfkill?
<genii-around> yofel: No, I just ended up shutting down bluetoothd for the time being.
<apachelogger> Riddell: overriding user specific kwl with one in kds is defunct and a rather silly way to make it less intrusive for the user
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-30
<shadeslayer> morning
<shadeslayer> micahg: is it just me or does backportpackage not allow you to specify the version of the backport?
<micahg> shadeslayer: you can specify what string to add if that's what you're asking
<shadeslayer> hm
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> micahg: 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1 looks really weird tbh :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: it's the new way to do it
 * shadeslayer was aiming for 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1
<micahg> ~release won't work when we get past z
<shadeslayer> true
<micahg> and if we wait past u, we might have no recourse to do what we just did
<micahg> it takes a little getting used to, but isn't that bad
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hello sir!
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: ohai
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: ok so the package did not build, and I did get it uploaded to the PPA
<ahoneybun> but it did build
<ahoneybun> not
<shadeslayer> yeah I kind of expected that
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: can you show me the build logs
<shadeslayer> just to confirm what I thought was wrong
<ahoneybun> not sure where it is
<shadeslayer> need your lp page
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/kubuntu-ppa/+packages
<shadeslayer>  Could not find a configuration file for package "TelepathyQt4" that is compatible with requested version "0.9.2.1".
<shadeslayer> you'll need to backport telepathy qt as well :)
<ahoneybun> where did you read that?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: click the amd64 link
<shadeslayer> right next to the red cross 
<shadeslayer> and then click buildlog
<ahoneybun> I saw that :) and found that part
<shadeslayer> scroll down to the CMake output
<ahoneybun> Yea I see :) ok what next
<shadeslayer> you'll need to backport telepathy-qt
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: see man backportpackage
<ahoneybun> ok steps sir! :)
<ahoneybun> command?
<shadeslayer> I'm not going to tell you everything :P
<shadeslayer> read the man page and figure out how to backport the telepathy-qt source package
<shadeslayer> Everything you need is in that ^ line
<ahoneybun> ok I try sir!
<shadeslayer> and don't call me sir ... 
<shadeslayer> makes me feel old like ScottK
<ahoneybun> oh sorry
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ktp-debugger needs FFe then.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will do
<ahoneybun> backport that package
<shadeslayer> oh fooey, telepathy qt has new symbols on arm
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I'm still looking on that man page
<shadeslayer> ok
<ahoneybun> having issues finding
<shadeslayer> man backportpackage?
<ahoneybun> so I need to find the source package and backport it
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you pass libktpcommoninternalsprivate3 from new?
<ScottK> Probably not tonight.
<ScottK> Also needs FFe.
<shadeslayer> will file
<ahoneybun> I feel sily
<ahoneybun> silly
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer>  * (ktimetracker) [i386] < in the seeds
<shadeslayer> any particular reason why only for i386?
<jussi> Morning all
<shadeslayer> hi jussi
<jussi> heya shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> ->lunch
<shadeslayer> could someone explain, in detail, how the kubuntu-desktop task get's generated?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yo?
<shadeslayer> pm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw : * (ktimetracker) [i386] < in the seeds
<shadeslayer> any reason why we don't want ktt on amd64
<Riddell> spooky
<Riddell> go ahead and fix it
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> should I just drop the i386?
<shadeslayer> or add amd64 ( does it make sense to have ktt on arm/ppc/etc )
<Riddell> just drop i386
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> although running it I get an error box saying "Could not create the KTimeTracker part."
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the other question being, why do we have the desktop file from seeds in kubuntu-meta ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do you mean?
<shadeslayer> well .... pull-lp-source kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> and the desktop file from seeds ( not desktop-i386 or amd64 ) is in there
<Riddell> oh dunno, can be removed
<shadeslayer> and looks like something is horribly wrong with ktt
<Riddell> shadeslayer: best remove it from the seed until we find out what
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> good guy bzr, says you don't have a push destination, tells you how to fix it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want me to fix the meta package as well?
 * shadeslayer keeps typing kubuntu-meat instead of kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> ah yes, this also reminds me of another bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop^ differs from kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> iirc kubuntu-desktop^ depends on kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> the meta package does not
<Riddell> hmm curious
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you add kde-workspace to the seed, just incase that causes problems
<shadeslayer> syre
<shadeslayer> *sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I drop kde-workspace-bin ? kde-workspace already depends on it
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> X hogging all memory
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<shadeslayer> bleh, X corruption all around
<yofel> Riddell: ktimetracker is supposed to be fixed in 4.9.1 according to the upstream bug
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> meta-kde-telepathy 0.5.0ubuntu1 produces uninstallable binaries:
<Riddell> kde-telepathy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you see what's up there?
<shadeslayer> stuff in New
<Riddell> aah
<shadeslayer> <ScottK> shadeslayer: ktp-debugger needs FFe then. <shadeslayer> ScottK: can you pass libktpcommoninternalsprivate3 from new? <ScottK> Also needs FFe.
<shadeslayer> who's up for filing some FFe's?
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: iirc caligraactive needs a bit of investigation
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> bug 981438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981438 in calligra (Ubuntu) "calligraactive does not start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981438
<shadeslayer> upstream says : <Shaan7> shadeslayer: hi, as ingwa pointed out, after 105146c7114882bde6e1adf7e28376892c18a070, CA wont complain about metadata models not installed
<shadeslayer> Upstream also fixed bug 998324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998324 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Calligra Words should not replace Kate file associations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998324
<shadeslayer> so we might want the patch included
<shadeslayer> bleh, X usage increasing again :(
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/calligra/repository/revisions/66ca55e975eb6272199acc7b201b0bf6d80e2b63/diff/words/part/words.desktop
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I'm packaging up 2.5.1
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Riddell> so that should include those fixes
 * shadeslayer is not sure if that patch is in 2.5.1
<shadeslayer> let's see :)
<Riddell> hmm you're right, it's not
<Riddell> I wonder what X-Calligra-DefaultMimeTypes= is anyway
<shadeslayer> it's in the 2.5 branch though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: afaict KDE uses that to determine which application should open a file when 2 apps are associated with the same mimetype
<shadeslayer> so if you right click a text file > open with > Calligra is placed above kate
<Riddell> hmm I'm not convinced but ok
<shadeslayer> you could edit the desktop file and check :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no change, only MimeType= affects dolphin, which is as it should be
<Riddell> X-Calligra-DefaultMimeTypes= must do something internal
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> dunno then, I showed upstream the bug and they said that that's how they can handle it
<shadeslayer> iirc there's another way to set it
<shadeslayer> s/it/the default application for a mimetype
<shadeslayer> keditfiletype text/plain    
<Riddell> qt 5 beta out http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-5-Beta
<Riddell> but no split tars
<Riddell> I'm not sure it's worth the time to package it until they split the tars cos that'll mean re-packaging it
<shadeslayer> darn
<shadeslayer> beat me to it
<shadeslayer> Most notably, you will need decent OpenGL drivers on Windows for Qt Quick to work, and there are issues remaining with Qt Multimedia on platforms *other than Linux.* 
<shadeslayer> that makes me feel good inside :P
<mikhas> Riddell, you mean http://nargothrond.macieira.info/~thiago/split_sources/ ?
<Riddell> mikhas: interesting
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1043573] Overlapping icons in KDE Task Manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1043573 (by David Burleigh)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043573 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Overlapping icons in KDE Task Manager " [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> heh
<jussi01> shadeslayer: still up? any idea why ktp is being held back in quantal ?
<shadeslayer> jussi01: yes, stuff being held in binary new atm
<shadeslayer> I haven't had the time to file FFe's for it, will do tomorrow ( I thought they were covered by the meta FFe, apparently not (
<jussi01> shadeslayer: ahh ok
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1043852] [kde-netbook] different background images @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1043852 (by Exsudat)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043852 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "[kde-netbook] different background images" [Undecided,New]
<jussi01> ubottu: ignore kubotu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore kubotu
<shadeslayer> heh, wot
<shadeslayer> jussi01: can you make !find find stuff from quantal?
<shadeslayer> instead of precise
<jussi01> !find kde quantal
<ubottu> Found: kdelibs-bin, kdelibs5-data, kdelibs5-dbg, kdelibs5-dev, language-pack-kde-zh-hans, language-pack-kde-zh-hans-base, language-pack-kde-zh-hant, language-pack-kde-zh-hant-base, libkde3support4, libkdeclarative5 (and 539 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<jussi01> like that?
<shadeslayer> sure, but I'm lazy and don't want to type quantal
<shadeslayer> !find kde
<ubottu> Found: apturl-kde, debconf-kde-dbg, kde-config-gtk, kde-config-touchpad, kde-l10n-csb, kde-l10n-eo, kde-l10n-fy, kde-l10n-gu, kde-l10n-hi, kde-l10n-kn (and 531 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<jussi01> oh you poor thing :P
<shadeslayer> should just find using quantal
<shadeslayer> yes, typing quantal is too annoying :P
<yofel> yeah, you can usually assume that people in here would search in quantal
 * shadeslayer hi5's yofel
 * yofel hi5's back
<shadeslayer> any news on UDS sponsorships?
<jussi01> !find shadeslayer
<ubottu> Package/file shadeslayer does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> aw :(
 * shadeslayer hugs ubottu anyway
<jussi01> shadeslayer: hows that huh?
<shadeslayer> that hurt :(
<shadeslayer> maybe .. I exist in quantal
 * yofel hugs jussi01 :)
<shadeslayer> but then you didn't enable quantal by default, and I'm lazy ...
<jussi01> ergh
<jussi> shadeslayer: I did enable quantal by default...
<jussi> in here...
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> jussi++
<shadeslayer> you just wanted the karma didn't you
<highvoltage> I can't point a finger
 * highvoltage is a karma whore
<jussi> shadeslayer: nah, I just want that ktp feature ;)
<shadeslayer> riiiighhhhttt
<jussi> highvoltage: back to your old nick I see
<shadeslayer> hmm ... my plasma script doesn't run
<highvoltage> jussi: yeah I couldn't get used to the new one
<highvoltage> jussi: I guess I'm stuck with 'highvoltage' for life.
<jussi> highvoltage: :D
<jussi> highvoltage: Im still waiting for some information from you
 * jussi PMS
<highvoltage> ah right
<highvoltage> I'll get to that today :)
<shumski> shadeslayer: allyrighty :-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shumski> god, i suck at spelling today
<shadeslayer> shumski: btw I'm not familiar with firefox-kde.patch 
<shadeslayer> I just did some minor changes to debian/rules to make ff build
<shadeslayer> afaik apachelogger handles that part
<shumski> shadeslayer: yes, formerly it was done to copy mozilla's browser.xul and then patch it, now it pulled from /dev/null
<shumski> shadeslayer: actually, yes, only firefox-kde.patch really changed for ff15, mozilla-kde is the same
<shadeslayer> I'm wondering why we need this : https://github.com/blue-shell/firefox-kde/blob/master/debian/patches/firefox-kde-114.patch
<shumski> shadeslayer: i think that's really not needed. that's SuSE specific
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> the less we patch ff, the more maintainable it becomes ...
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/blue-shell/firefox-kde/blob/master/debian/patches/firefox-kde.patch is what gives me nightmares tbh
<shadeslayer> especially seeing how stuff is ifdef'd in there for OS X and Windows
<shumski> yeah, don't know why is that needed. for kde on windows perhaps? :D
<shadeslayer> I ... don't even want to support that usecase
<shumski> :D
<shadeslayer> that's just setting yourself up for so much fail
<shumski> also, kde.js is not really needed
<shadeslayer> awesome, we can drop more stuff
<shumski> thats only relevant on the first run
<shadeslayer> shumski: are you sure though?
<shadeslayer> last time I checked the build failed
<shadeslayer> because kde.js was in the file manifest
<shumski> well, it's mentioned in firefox-kde patch, but you can drop it from there
<shumski> tested - works
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shumski> or mozilla-kde
<shumski> no, last hunk of firefox-kde
<shadeslayer> actually, moz-kde does mention kde.js as well
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/blue-shell/firefox-kde/blob/master/debian/patches/mozilla-kde.patch
<shadeslayer> pfft
<shadeslayer> pref("browser.preferences.instantApply", false); < If I read that right, that just disables applying preferences instantaneously
<shumski> ahh, maybe that's an ugly hack to determine we are inside kde session ?
<shumski> yes
<shumski> i think it doesn't for some time with vanilla ff
<shadeslayer> I have no idea, I'm looking at the patches for the first time :)
<shadeslayer> plus, really tired
<shadeslayer> I think I'll go sleep now 
<shadeslayer> shumski: will try and clean up the patches on Monday
<shumski> shadeslayer: i also need to grab something to eat, we'll discuss it later :)
<shumski> shadeslayer: OK, cool
<shadeslayer> shumski: I'm around from 8 AM IST to 9 PM IST
<shadeslayer> so feel free to email/ping on irc
<shumski> will do :)
<shadeslayer> night everyone :)
<shumski> night :)
<JontheEchidna> found the split tarballs: http://releases.qt-project.org/qt5.0/beta1/split_sources/
<JontheEchidna> according to the todo, canonical has some preliminary packaging here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/
<JontheEchidna> thought it doesn't seem to split the modules up in to binary packages. (1 package per source)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right it's very simple packaging that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I suppose we'd use those as a base, then upload improved packages to kubuntu-ppa/experimental?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that would be a plan yes
<JontheEchidna> I'll write something up for the notes.kde.org pad
<Riddell> great thanks
<soee> can you help me a bit with buiding lightdm: http://pastebin.com/R9RD7W5H ?
<shumski> soee: you need liblightdm-qt-2-dev
<soee> ok let me try
<JontheEchidna> Qt5 todo set up on the kubuntu-ninjas notepad: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<soee> hmm it requires a lot of extra packages :/
<soee> gtk related 
<shumski> soee: so does lightdm :p
<shumski> try with --no-install-recommends
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get build-dep lightdm-kde-greeter --no-install-recommends
<Quintasan_> \o
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan_: how've you been?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Fine, my connection was bad :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> started uni yet?
<Quintasan> Sorting out minor stiff and trying to pass that damn driving license
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: nah, uni starts in more than a month
<JontheEchidna> ah, cool
<JontheEchidna> mine started this monday :s
<soee> ok  now how can i switch to lightdm ?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Enjoy :P
<JontheEchidna> haha
<shumski> soee: did you install lightdm?
<soee> shumski, yes
<shumski> soee: ok, than do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<shumski> and choose lightdm
<soee> shumski, but this do nothing
<BluesKaj> I've been tryinto install firefox-kde from the blue shell ppa , which I added to the sources.list and aupdated , but the ff-kde isn't being located there 
<shumski> soee: no dialog?
<BluesKaj> am I missing something ?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ? 
<soee> shumski, ok it looks like lightdm is not installed
<shumski> soee: something like this: http://i.imgur.com/pEVx5.png
<soee> but first of all - ir requires a lot of other packages right ? indicators etc ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I have signed off for the day ... :), hopefully someone else will be able to help
<shumski> soee: don't know about that, try with sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lightdm
<soee> http://pastebin.com/PchfwiAh
<shumski> soee: so it doesn't pull the recommendencies
<shadeslayer> wrong package soee 
<shadeslayer> its lightdm kde greeter or sth
<soee> huh?
<shumski> soee: i'm a little rusty with polish :D
<shadeslayer> !find lightdm-kde
<ubottu> Found: lightdm-kde-greeter
<shadeslayer> that ^
<soee> yeah thats better
<soee> ok done :) thank you
<soee> oh an lightdm has separate configuration section as i see
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, so you're still here , should I just install plain firefox since firefox-kde isn't available altho I've installed firefox-kde-support
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: barely, there's no firefox-kde :)
<shadeslayer> you need to install the blue shell PPA and the version of ff in that ppa
<shadeslayer> you can do that with sudo apt-get install firefox=version 
<BluesKaj> well the ppa shows firefox -kde is available in the ppa , shadeslayer , but it's not loacted when I try to instrall it
<shadeslayer> uhh ....
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<BluesKaj> yeah 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you're on precise ?
<BluesKaj> nope , quantal
<BluesKaj> installed the quantal ppa
<shadeslayer> hm, I am not sure, it should work ..
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<shadeslayer> did you do a apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> yes 
<BluesKaj> iut's listed in syanaptic as well
<shumski> There's no firefox-kde in the pool: http://ppa.launchpad.net/blue-shell/firefox-kde/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> how is that even possible
<shumski> there's firefox-kde-support, but no firefox-kde
<shadeslayer> ah yes, there is no ff kde afaik
<BluesKaj> then it should be changed on launchpad , they have sudo apt-get install firefox-kde as part of the instructions 
<BluesKaj> on the ppa that is
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> thx for pointing that out :)
<BluesKaj> looks like the same ol' FF to me ...maybe it will be smoother and quicker with kde support 
<shumski> BluesKaj: basically, you'll get this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCt6BzFiDts
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1003721] VLC causes massive disk usage when accessing settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1003721 (by actionparsnip)
<Riddell> 18:05 < infinity> Riddell: Did you have any plans to fix the symbols files in telepathy-qt for ARM and PPC?  It's been FTBFS all month...
<Riddell> note to anyone ^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-31
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell will get to it later today
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hello
<shadeslayer> mornin
<shadeslayer> g
<shadeslayer> hm, are we sure the stuff in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/ even works?
<shadeslayer> because when I start a guest session, I don't get the settings that are specified by the default plasma init script
<shadeslayer> I get the default plasma settings
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is there someone who could possibly test build my powerpc modifications? or is more or less : "Upload and see what happens"
<ScottK> infinity might if he has time.
<shadeslayer> ok
 * micahg takes it that blue systems doesn't have much interest in powerpc as a platform?
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> micahg: I don't think anyone has much interest in powerpc as a platform 
<shadeslayer> then again, I could be wrong
<shadeslayer> ( it's all about ARM these days )
<jussi> shadeslayer: Tm_T has a power pc
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> well I'll ping the relevant people when I have a package for test building :)
<shadeslayer> it's taking a fair bit of time to even build on armhf
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: FWIW the firefox-kde patches are the way the are because they are that way in opensuse
<apachelogger> forking away from that like the previous firefox-kde did is nothing but mad
<apachelogger> e.g. instead of dev/null -> kde.js, copy some other file and patch it to become kde.sj
<apachelogger> certainly the nicer approach
<apachelogger> but it makes patch importing a flipping nightmare
<shadeslayer> heh
<Mamarok> sometimes worht looking at #kubuntu: [03:44] <digitalj> Yay, Kubuntu. Thanks for the best linux distribution I've ever used.
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/31/plasma-desktopZf7210.png
<apachelogger> can't have threading but vi-like navigation
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> "package afiestas' first boot bluetooth keyboard app and integrate with live CD"
<apachelogger> afiestas: what's that about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz2fike FFe's for ktp-common-internal and ktp-debugger if you're free
<apachelogger> I'll ned more info than that really
<shadeslayer> libktpcommoninternalsprivate3 and ktp-debugger are in binary new
<apachelogger> what about the rest of ktp?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue
<shadeslayer> dep wait on ktp-common-internal
<apachelogger> let me rephrase
<apachelogger> why is the rest of ktp not in NEW?
<shadeslayer> because it's not?
<shadeslayer> let me rephrase
<shadeslayer> because it produced no new binaries
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> smartass
<apachelogger> why was no FFe filed before uploading KTP?
<shadeslayer> I did
<apachelogger> why are they in NEW then?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> why do we need an FFe if there is an FFe?
<shadeslayer> I was working under the assumption that KTP had been cleared for FFe
<shadeslayer> ScottK says that we need to file FFe's for new binaries
<apachelogger> binary new != FFe
<shadeslayer> so best ask him :)
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> ScottK: when there already is a FFe, why do we need another FFe?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/30/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t03:29
<apachelogger> ScottK: clearly you did not tell him that there is a FFe already? :P
<apachelogger> eeh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer did not tell ScottK
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also where is the existing FFe?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I thought you asked cj to add ktp to the kubuntu package set?
<shadeslayer> I did not :(
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 1042226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042226 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "FFe: KDE Telepathy 0.5.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042226
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> lol, ScottK even approved it :O
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/113176143/ubuntu-default-settings_12.10.0_source.changes
<apachelogger> always nice to see people realize how awesome our package architecture is :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kexi crash was already fixed btw :P
<apachelogger> pointless effort I say
<shadeslayer> yay
<Tm_T> jussi: indeed I have, but I suspect I have to do this: http://repair4laptop.org/wiki/Mac_iBook_G4_Power_Adapter_DC_Plug_Repair_Howto_Guide
<apachelogger> bug 898390 meh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898390 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "krandr-tray doesn't restore monitor arrangement on startup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898390
<shadeslayer> !find jpeglib.h
<ubottu> Package/file jpeglib.h does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> ;_;
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177395/
<shadeslayer> !find jpeglib.h precise
<ubottu> File jpeglib.h found in firefox-dev, kompozer-dev, libgdcm2-dev, libjpeg-turbo8-dev, libjpeg62-dev, libvxl1-dev, lsb-build-desktop3, thunderbird-dev
<shadeslayer> fun
<Riddell> hmm, not feeling well today
<Riddell> yeah, back to bed for me
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: !
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger_> it's the most awesome thing ever
<apachelogger_> the krandr bug I mentioned earlier ... it fails to restore crap because it is executed too early 
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger_> as a matter of fact I see the problem in xrandr
<apachelogger_> cause it also doesn't warn or error or anything
<apachelogger_> it just fails to set the primary output
<shadeslayer> ok
<debfx> shadeslayer: why is this needed: libktpcommoninternalsprivate3 now Breaks/Replaces libktpcommoninternalsprivate1
<shadeslayer> because of ABI bump?
<debfx> that kind of defeats the purpose of renaming packages according to the soname
<shadeslayer> debfx: wait, so, it shouldn't break/replace libktpcommoninternalsprivate1 ?
<shadeslayer> isn't it wrong to have both libs installed?
<debfx> usually there is nothing wrong with that
<debfx> not sure how it is with ktp
<shadeslayer> I ... uh ... didn't want both those installed since it could potentially cause issues ...
<shadeslayer> best to just remove libktpcommoninternalsprivate1
<apachelogger> iff ktp has no appropriately versioned inter-dependencies, then it totally makes sense to force all of ktp to be upgraded by breaking the previous lib
<apachelogger> i.e. ktp-foo interacts with ktp-bar and has a dep, but ktp-foo linked against libktp1 does not work with ktp-bar linked against libktp3
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> so by making libktp3 break libktp1 you either have to stay with libktp1 and foo and bar 1 or you need to go full 3
<apachelogger> (not the nicest of solutions to that problem, but considering the source lineup of ktp it probably is one of the saner choices)
 * apachelogger sends get well hugs to Riddell
<Peace-> apachelogger: do you know why firefox on precise opens files with dolphin ? 
<Peace-> i mean downloaded files with dolphin 
<apachelogger> install firefox-gnome-support
<apachelogger> although downloading through dolphin sounds slightly wrong
<Peace-> apachelogger: mmm well actually i have choose to open everything with kde-open
<apachelogger> oh
<Peace-> apachelogger: ?? firefox => download => double click => opens dolphin 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> perhaps the config is not working :P
<apachelogger> firefox likes to not do what the user wants in my experience :P
<Mamarok> Riddell: get well soon!
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have tried again rekonq :D but it sucks like before 
<Peace-> it really doens't work properly with google pluys
 * Peace- studies kubuntu-meta
<apachelogger> chromium is your friend
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, afiestas: I really wonder why we don't use Xrandr directly for krandr
<apachelogger> (i.e. link against the extension)
<apachelogger> that's what xrandr does anyway I think
<shadeslayer> idk, don't ask me, I'm trying to explain what I did in kde-workspace in a commit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol ^^
<shadeslayer> and I'm very confused already
<shadeslayer> describing this change in words is hard :P
<apachelogger> "fix"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed in master and 4.9 :D
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: get well soon :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer++
<apachelogger> now fix xrandr
<shadeslayer> with pleasure
 * apachelogger is actually not sure if it is the tool that is broken or the extension
<shadeslayer> just not right now :P
<apachelogger> or perhaps that is by design
<apachelogger> markey: is your screen order also wrong on login?
<shadeslayer> I'm taking a break for a bit
<apachelogger> IIRC you had that issue at some point
<shadeslayer> cya in a hour
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I also need to fix this huge leak in kwin
<shadeslayer> it's leaking mem all over the place, I have to reboot every 2-3 hours
<shadeslayer> or rather, relogin
<shadeslayer> makes me thing it's something a loop somewhere
<shadeslayer> *think
<apachelogger> makes me think X is crap :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> htop says that X is hogging all memory
<shadeslayer> xrestop says it's kwin
<soee> is there some command to install all packages required to compile some app ?
<soee> im on fresh 12.04 and want to build  rekonq 1.1
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Riddell: Reading policy is not fun.
<apachelogger> soee: apt-get build-dep rekonq
<apachelogger> (note that this is technically only installing the dependencies of the version in the archive)
<apachelogger> often close enough to newer versions though
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<afiestas> apachelogger: a wrapper above xrandr well done can save tons of LoC 
<soee> what was the command to switch to lightdm ?
<apachelogger> afiestas: it also leaves a lot of opportunities for stuff to fall apart, what with being a runtime dependency and all
<afiestas> ok wait, krandr only uses xrandr directly in one place
<afiestas> because somebody was too lazy to do it right
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> which brings me to the question what kephal was supposed to do again ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So what's up with the ktp-common-internals FTBFS?
<shadeslayer> armel?
<shadeslayer> missing symbols and the likes, will get to it tonight, going out atm ....
<ScottK> Isn't it tonight there already?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: armel/armhf/powerpc.
<shadeslayer> 6.12 PM , night for me is anything after 10 PM :P
<shadeslayer> yus, missing symbols on all of them
<ScottK> We're in beta freeze and our images are somewhat broken due to the skew, so please don't dawdle.
<shadeslayer> ofcourse not, also, please to pass it from binary new, that's what's holding AMD64 and i386
<ScottK> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<ScottK> 4.9.1 tarballs are up.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The kde-telepathy-debugger package description has double spaces at the start of each line.  Please fix that in your upload too.
<soee> any idea why none of the shutdown/logout etc buttons work in menu ?
<ScottK> On Quantal?
<soee> 12.04
<ScottK> Dunno.  They work here.
<BluesKaj> kate is segfaulting a lot on quantal qagain 
<debfx> BluesKaj: since the last qt update?
<debfx> on amd64?
<BluesKaj> I guess so ...I stay up to date
<BluesKaj> debfx, ^
<debfx> BluesKaj: when did it start to crash?
<BluesKaj> yesterday afternoon , EDT
<debfx> do you have a backtrace?
<BluesKaj> debfx, let me check
<BluesKaj> debfx, can't find much in /var/log/syslog or dmesg or even dmesg in the terminal 
<BluesKaj> using nano 
<debfx> a dialog should pop up when kate crashes
<BluesKaj> Executable: kate PID: 2647 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<BluesKaj> installing the debug symbols
<BluesKaj> debfx, the crash handler output :  Application: Kate (kate), signal: Segmentation fault
<BluesKaj> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1".
<debfx> BluesKaj: could you pastebin the whole thing?
<BluesKaj> that's the whole output 
<BluesKaj> debfx,^
<debfx> hm, strange
<BluesKaj> yeah I installed the debugging packages, but the crash handler still asks if I want to install them ...the crash handler seems buggy too :)
<BluesKaj> debfx, if I reboot then kate works ok for a few instances , but then segfaults 
<BluesKaj> debfx,  this is from the konsole ; http://pastebin.com/SaYATbUc
<shumski> BluesKaj: why sudo?
<BluesKaj> just a habit
<shumski> ?
<BluesKaj> ok here itis without kdesudo , shumski  ;  http://pastebin.com/NQA8ghAi
<debfx> the fontconfig warnings are harmless
<shumski> what about .xsession-errors?
<BluesKaj> less info , because it calls kate more quickly and segfaults 
<shumski> try turnining kdebugdialog on
<shumski> and then run kate
<BluesKaj> Application: Plasma Desktop Shell (plasma-desktop), signal: Aborted
<BluesKaj> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1".
<BluesKaj> that's what turning on the kdebugdialog did
<BluesKaj> shumski,^
<shumski> ?
<shumski> it crased plasma-desktop?
<BluesKaj> yup , all I have is the konversation page , all else is black
<BluesKaj> 'strange indeed
<shumski> kstart plasma-desktop
<shumski> from krunner
<shumski> BluesKaj: are you back from black?
<BluesKaj> sorry i have some town water ppl in my front yard  fooling with shutoff vlave ...that's priority atm
<shumski> sure :)
<BluesKaj> shumski, nope it segfaults too
<shumski> weird; a new user?
<shumski> maybe some conf. coruption
<BluesKaj> ok , had to ctrl+alt+delete , kstart plasma desktop segfaulted as well , then at login I had to drop to the tty and login , then startx , shumski
<shumski> ok, have you tried why a clean/new user? 
<shumski> s/why/with
<BluesKaj> kate opens , but I'm sure if I try twice more it will segfault
<BluesKaj> ok 6 times , but no crashes yet
<BluesKaj> why would I try with a new user , this a new install , 2 days old
<shumski> Thos crashes seem really weird, thats why :D
<BluesKaj> well, it could be the graphics driver , nvidia 304.43 ...there weren't any probs with nouveau 
<BluesKaj> I'll remove the 304 driver , and see what happens 
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopgp1838.jpg
<Quintasan> >mfw people on #ubuntu-pl believe it's Unity
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> annother non-beliver jumped the bandwagon
<JontheEchidna> mfw: http://i.imgur.com/Gnzkh.png
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> curses
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: apachelogger failed so horribly, it's named plasma-desktopsth.jpg
<Quintasan> my mysterious plan got foiled
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> I did this about 4 years ago: http://jontheechidna.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/kde4gnome2.png
<Quintasan> definitely not KDE
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^ why they created gnome 3 if gnome2 was so awesome?
<Quintasan> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> dpm: I'm afraid the whole translation business is currently on hold until I can find someone who is really willing to translate, all the people I found translated a few lines and disappered into thin air T_T
<Quintasan> Polish translation are dead as hell
<Quintasan> dpm: Can teams on LP have more than one admin?
<dpm> Quintasan, yes, there can be multiple admins
<Quintasan> dpm: Hmm, that would partially solve the problem then
<dpm> Quintasan, let's talk next week, I'd be happy to help promoting the Polish translation
<Quintasan> dpm: Thanks, that would be nice. I'll do some scouting anyways
<JontheEchidna> So the good news: I got Qt5's QtBase tarball building after ~an hour
<JontheEchidna> the tiring news: I'm still working on getting all the files in to binary packages :P
<debfx> have you ported all our 5000 Qt4 patches? :P
<shadeslayer> the packet loss on this network, is too damn high
<shadeslayer> who the hell manages to royally screw up and get 66% packet loss
<JontheEchidna> debfx: :P
<JontheEchidna> I plan to create all the necessary binary packages/ symbols files, etc. then we can go through and compare the packages for stuff to add from the Qt4 packaging
<shadeslayer> can't even ssh into arm boxen
<shadeslayer> apparently it can do better, 90% loss
<JontheEchidna> ccache: FATAL: Could not create /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/5/9/bba4033b9e114ad9ac03708dcd24cd-2932752.o.tmp.stdout.jonathan-laptop.24323 (permission denied?)
<JontheEchidna> lol?
<shadeslayer> yeah, just restart the build
<shadeslayer> happens sometimes 
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's proceeding fine now. just haven't had that ever happen to me
 * shadeslayer is very tried
<shadeslayer> *tired
<JontheEchidna> apparently :P
<shadeslayer> ugh, stupid telepathy qt
<JontheEchidna> I guess it's almost midnight where you live?
<shadeslayer> 11.30 PM, yeah :)
<shadeslayer> the fun bit is that a) The routing of my ISP is completely shot
<shadeslayer> b) I have a average packet loss of about 50%
<BluesKaj> bummer , how can anything load or transfer
<shadeslayer> it doesn't
<shadeslayer> I'm barely connected
<shadeslayer> ssh keeps dropping intermittently
<BluesKaj> oh
<shadeslayer> paste.kde.org and sprints.kde.org are inaccessible
<BluesKaj> they're up and running from my connection
<shadeslayer> yep, like I said, routing is shot
<JontheEchidna> laptop is a balmy 63 degrees compiling Qt
<JontheEchidna> I'll put it in front of my fan to cool it down
<shadeslayer> this armhf build is going to take it's own sweet time
<JontheEchidna> hmm, QtDBus didn't build :(
<JontheEchidna> must be missing a build-dep
<JontheEchidna> Qt is installing a bunch of fonts to usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/fonts/ wonder what that's all about
<shadeslayer> iirc we remove them or sth, please check current packaging
<JontheEchidna> they're not on the not-installed list, so I wonder
<JontheEchidna> the lib/font directory in the source tarball is present in the Qt 4.8.1 tarball, but absent in the 4.8.2 one, strange
<shadeslayer> I think they're removed from the source itself before building
<JontheEchidna> I wonder what does that
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> rm -rf \
<JontheEchidna> ....
<JontheEchidna> lib/ \
<JontheEchidna> in override_dh_auto_clean
<shadeslayer> rules
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> I'll port the auto clean to Qt5, then add further documentation explicitly saying that we're deleting the fonts
<shadeslayer> though I don't know the rationale behind it :)
<JontheEchidna> I'd assume we don't need the fonts because we distribute our own
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> could someone upload this ktp-common-internals : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-common-internals_0.5.0-0ubuntu2.dsc
<shadeslayer> minor fixes due to a bit of screwed up indenting by vim
<shadeslayer> or rather, my vim settings
<JontheEchidna> sure
<shadeslayer> please to make sure the package is sane before uploading  :P
<shadeslayer> @$##!!#$ .... stupid ISP
<JontheEchidna> the debdiff looks sane
<shadeslayer> :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm off to my last class of the week, bbl
<shadeslayer> cya
 * ScottK notes the continued lack of a telepathy upload and pokes at shadeslayer .
<shadeslayer> ScottK: telepathy qt is still building on armhf
<shadeslayer> [ 97%] Building CXX object tests/dbus/CMakeFiles/test-simple-observer.dir/simple-observer.cpp.o
<shadeslayer> quite slow
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Any idea why the latest amd64 livefs build failed when i386 succeeded?
<shadeslayer> I'll look at the build logs
<ScottK> apachelogger needs to reinvigorate the ice creaming magic on that box.
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<apachelogger> oh shoot
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> tomorrow
<ScottK> I'll have three precise boxes for you to hook together by then.
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> http://kapok.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/quantal/kubuntu/current/livecd.kubuntu.cloop:
<shadeslayer> 2012-08-31 15:03:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<shadeslayer> I .... don't know
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That means the livefs build failed.  Look at the livefs log.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/quantal/kubuntu/20120831.1/livecd-20120831.1-amd64.out
<shadeslayer> nothing off the top of my head
<shadeslayer> yay, tp qt builds for armhf
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Do you have an amd64 installation you can try the install in?
<shadeslayer> yeah, doing that right now
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems to work fine
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> I've uploaded tp-qt to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly , needs a test build on powerpc
<shadeslayer> and are any of the armel boxen online?
<shadeslayer> would be nice to do a test build on that as well
<ScottK> If it's good on armhf, I'd just upload it.
<shadeslayer> oh ... ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you upload ^^^ so I can be the release team review/accept person?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hold off on that a bit :)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: k. good thing you caught me. I was just signing the package with my key
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: infinity is taking care of it :)
<JontheEchidna> k
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-01
<ScottK> apachelogger: .100/.101/.110 should be available on precise for your ice creaming magics.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> anyone to help find out why my package did not build?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hello
<Riddell> ahoneybun: got logs?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: most likely, where they are
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ../*build
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't know where
<ahoneybun> ..
<Riddell> the directory above the sources tree
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you ran debuild to do the package build?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> so the log should be in ../*build
<ahoneybun> Riddell: "/" as in root?
<Riddell> no .. is the directory above where you are
<Riddell> ls ../*build
<ahoneybun> Riddell: looking...
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I really don't know where it is
<Riddell> the same place as the .orig.tar.gz
<ahoneybun> I found the .build
<ahoneybun> I don't where the orig.tar.gz is
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well pastebin the build log
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180277/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks like you're using pbuilder
<ahoneybun> guess so
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks like it needs telepathy-qt version 0.9.2.1 but it's getting 0.9.1
<ahoneybun> I remember using debuild command
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer said it had to do with that
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I need to use backportpackage to get that version to then build ktp-common-interals
<ahoneybun> something like that
<Riddell> yes
<ahoneybun> don't know about the backport part
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I need to use backportpackage command
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve but to get that package compiled you need telepathy-qt 0.9.2.1
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I am trying to help shadeslayer to backport the newer packages of kde-telepathy and all the other packages depend on the ktp-common package
<ahoneybun> so I need to get telepathy-qt backport to precies
<ahoneybun> precise
<Riddell> yes you'll need to compile telepathy-qt
<ahoneybun> Riddell: compile on my main system? not a build envoirnment?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-02
<apachelogger> ScottK: no route to hsot 101
<apachelogger> uhm, me confused
<apachelogger> 110 is not armhf?
<apachelogger> ah, silly me that's what your mail says ^^
<apachelogger> but 101 would be kinda useful  :S
<apachelogger> now there is a different host on 110 :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JontheEchidna> !find libpq-fe.h
<ubottu> Package/file libpq-fe.h does not exist in quantal
<JontheEchidna> ah, I want libpq-dev
<BluesKaj> Kwin is crashing here , after trying to set up kdm ..can't use lightdm because it's totally broken here , on 12.10
<JontheEchidna> neat, debian has some qt5 packaging.should have checked with them first ;-)
<JontheEchidna> plugging in/out my headphones seems to kill wifi until I reboot :s
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: err huh?
<JontheEchidna> when I plug my headphones back in, I lose connection to my router and NM can't see any other routers until I reboot
<JontheEchidna> pretty strange, must be a power issue
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: analogue plug or USB?
<JontheEchidna> analogue
<Riddell> hmm that suggests hardware issue no?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> well, I did get this laptop back in '09, so if it gets too unbearable, I suppose I could get an upgrade
<Riddell> I hear blue systems are hiring, you could get them to hire you and buy one
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<claydoh> kfn poshttp://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59611-Why-have-you-stuck-with-Kubuntu&p=307702&viewfull=1#post307702t of the day 
<claydoh> erp http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59611-Why-have-you-stuck-with-Kubuntu&p=307702&viewfull=1#post307702 kfn forum post of the day
<claydoh> 10 year old kb and trackpad showing their age
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-26
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1196344] ksplashqml crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::setProperty() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196344 (by Philip Muškovac)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196344 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplashqml crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::setProperty()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newpackage libqinfinity 0.5.0
<kubotu> Package libqinfinity already exists!
<smartboyhw> Oh, new version?
<smartboyhw> OY, Debian crapped it up
<smartboyhw> The released version is 0.5.0 and Debian used 1.0:O
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newpackage kte-collaborative 0.0.95
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1216743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1216743 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kte-collaborative" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Hmm, more weird, libqinfinity existed in Lucid only...
<smartboyhw> ScottK, any method to delete the package?
<smartboyhw> I mean, libqinifity
<smartboyhw> (In Lucid I say)
<ScottK> Not in Lucid, no.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, but now the version number in Lucid is greater than the current version number:O
<smartboyhw> In Lucid it's 1.0~beta5-1
<smartboyhw> But the new release is 0.5.0
<smartboyhw> ScottK, any ideas?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libqinfinity 0.5.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1216746
<ScottK> Even if you removed it, it wouldn't help.  The higher version has been used.
<ScottK> Ask Debian to use an epoch.  In the mean time, upload it as 1.0~really0.5
<smartboyhw> ScottK, got it
<smartboyhw> Hmm, still can't understand how to make multiarch work with a cmake source
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> good morning lordievader 
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Riddell 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, smartboyhw. How are you both?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, great:)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw 
<lordievader> Hey soee*
<soee> :}
<Riddell> lordievader: I'm awesome thanks :)
<soee> any idea why nvidia 325 drivers arent by default available for raring ?
 * Riddell knows nothing about graphics drivers
<smartboyhw> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<soee> the lates availavle by default version to install is 310 i think 
<soee> so to get 225 we have to do it manually or use edgers ppa
<soee> *325
<yofel> 319 is latest
<yofel> you're better of asking in #ubuntu-x for driver really
<yofel> *drivers
<soee> yofel, for raring ?
<soee> let me check
<yofel> both x-edgers and x-updates is maintained by them
<yofel> 325 will unlikely get into *raring*
<yofel> release I mean
<soee> i see 313 when open Additional Drivers
<soee> and i used edgers to get 325 :)
<soee> i think now when we have steam it would be good idea to ship latest stable drivers
<yofel> as I said, talk to the X team, all drivers are maintained by them
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, speaking of packaging: Try to join the Kubuntu team more actively, then you will see how hard packaging is;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell I forgotten how to pass CMake build options using debian/rules -.-
<yofel> usually you override dh_auto_configure and call it with dh_auto_configure -- DSOME_CMAKE_OPTION=FOO
<yofel> er, -D, not D
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright, I got tests make problems again, sigh
<yofel> just disable them as we don't build them for kde stuff
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK, i'm having trouble as to how to disable them-.-
<smartboyhw> All the normal options don't work
<yofel> huh? empty override_dh_auto_test ?
<soee> switching animations speed to FAST is much better than defualt one ;)
 * apachelogger sighs at kio_sftp 
<Riddell> hmm, slight problem in the new plasma-nm packages, doesn't bring in network-manager
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<Riddell> cyphermox: ping
<Riddell> cyphermox: can I upload network-manager with plasma-nm added to frontend options?
<Riddell> from bzr (got some patches you added)
<shadeslayer> evening
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer, what are you doing this evening?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just going through trello to look what I can do
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what's the hold up with ktp?
 * Riddell on webkit 2.3.2
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> webkit was ftbfs on ARM
<Riddell> cyphermox: uploaded anyway
 * shadeslayer works on SRU'ing soprano
<shadeslayer> vHanda: do you have a list of things fixed in soprano 2.9.1 to 2.9.3 ?
<vHanda> see changlog
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: want to file SRU paperwork for soprano?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, working on a new package...
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> "make ubiquity popular the package cache,and xapian and kde cache" is more fun than SRU'ing
 * shadeslayer takes that yp
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel Riddell how to deal with http://lintian.debian.org/tags/shlib-without-versioned-soname.html ?
<yofel> bundle it with the binary and don't ship headers - and poke upstream to fix it
<smartboyhw> yofel, huh, I can't even find any header:P
<yofel> then just bundle it with the binary and be done
<yofel> that'll probably throw some packagename-doesn't-match-soname warning or so but is the sanest action here
<shadeslayer> what yofel said
<shadeslayer> if it doesn't have public headers then it's not meant to be split into a different lib
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel: First time I see such strange copyright: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028639/
<smartboyhw> Need to be approved by KDE e.V -.-
<yofel> not strange, that's the kde default license really
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<yofel> for dep-5 that's "GPL2 or 3"
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<smartboyhw> yofel, does it NOT make sense for a .cpp file to have a LGPL copyright, and a .h file to have a GPL copyright?
<yofel> you can only use what's approved *right now* there
 * smartboyhw doesn't know what is approved *right now*
<smartboyhw> yofel, see question above^^^
<yofel> well, 2 or 3 are approved, anything later has to be approved by the KDE e.V. first and is currently not relevant
<yofel> and mixing licenses like that is pretty nonsense, but in the end it'll be GPL
<yofel> it's not invalid
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<cyphermox> Riddell: I still needed to push some more changes, but it's all good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IIRC was it you who proposed populating apt cache etc?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, maybe we should make a press release on our website to celebrate the 22nd birthday of Linux:P
<Riddell> shrug, it's only 1 package out of many thousands we use and 22 doesn't sound like a very significant number somehow
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel Riddell currently ubiquity does http://paste.kde.org/pc8e6ea68/
<shadeslayer> so it specifically removes the apt-xapian-index
<shadeslayer> line 75
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel>         # This will be reindexed after installation based on the full
<yofel>         # installed sources.list.
<yofel> that is by itself fine
<yofel> as long as it's done by UBIQUITY
<smartboyhw> \o/ http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/26/happy-22nd-birthday-linux/
<shadeslayer> yofel: doubt it
<shadeslayer> yofel: it'll probably indexed post boot
<yofel> that's exactly what we don't want
<shadeslayer> right
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW: I have been taught to use << endl after cout << "Hello world" :P
<smartboyhw> (Referring to your LinkedIn message)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I did not find anything witty to put there
<shadeslayer> nooooo
<shadeslayer> chrome died
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you know: At the end of term this year we wrote thank-you cards to each teacher, and I wrote a python-style thank you to my computer teacher:P (He is a super maniac of computers and he can hack:O)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: uhm, got a moment?
<shadeslayer> ok, nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel apachelogger http://paste.kde.org/pe253b2b8/
<shadeslayer> just a rough idea of how we can do things
<shadeslayer> but we don't want to copy things like plasma cache
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde_cache_path = '/home/kubuntu/.kde'  I guess that should be $HOME/.kde or similar
<shadeslayer> nope, that's from the live cd
 * smartboyhw likes ~ more than $HOME actually, but;P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah but the username might change (e.g. in derivatives)
<shadeslayer> we're copying the cache from the livecd to the target system right?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> true
 * shadeslayer steals from the function above
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what cache is it you want to copy?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I see symlinks pointing to /var/tmp/kdecache-jr /tmp/ksocket-jr /tmp/kde-jr
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, like I said, current implementation is just a huge hack, we only want to selectively copy things
<Riddell> shadeslayer: might it be more reliable to just run kbuildsycoca in the target chroot?
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pd1ab8a7a/
<shadeslayer> better?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could be but I guess that's run as root, you'd then need to copy if from /target/root/.kde to /home/<user> I guess
<shadeslayer> doh!
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> suppose subprocess.call('chroot', self.target, 'su', self.db.get('passwd/username'), '-c', kde_cache_cmd) is better
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could well be, although who knows if all the environment variables will be set right
<shadeslayer> should be, atleast that's what is used in other functions
 * shadeslayer is checking
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubiquity is python3?
<shadeslayer> or is it python2
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<shadeslayer> because the calls to subprocess.call is completely different in python3 as compared to python2
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, v
<smartboyhw> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubiquity/saucy/view/head:/debian/control
<smartboyhw> X-Python3-Version: >= 3.1
<smartboyhw> All the build-dep are python3
<shadeslayer> 3
<shadeslayer> so how does subprocess.call even work :S
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> just a case of me failing to parse python
<Riddell> shadeslayer: python 3 these days
<xnox> shadeslayer: python3 only. precise is still python2
<Riddell> vUDS tomorrow
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-27/
<Riddell> nothing stands out as a must attend
<Riddell> wednesday has Qt 5.1(.1) migration plans and blockers 
<Riddell> thursday has  Flavors Quality Assurance 
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone should show up at the Qt one and discuss upstreaming policy.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm watching http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0394dg0/hd/BBC_Proms_2013_Season_Doctor_Who_at_the_Proms/ right now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and I wish I could be there :(
<shadeslayer> I wonder if they'll do another one like that
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1217065] package libqt4-sql-sqlite 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: can't access './us... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1217065 (by linux-abc.dk)
<yofel> Quintasan: could you take a look at bug 1217110 please as you're the ibus expert here?
<ubottu> bug 1217110 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::indexOf()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217110
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-27
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ouch, my dentist had a break down half way through drilling out my tooth :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they did one a couple of years ago too, I've got the files if you want them
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I see, well, I still have to watch the rest of that one
<shadeslayer> I watched 30 mins of it, then I started to have a headache
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh:(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you are a Debian developer right?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not I
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<shadeslayer> ScottK: has rights I believe
 * smartboyhw wants somebody to sponsor his first package into Debian....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's the lucky package?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, zbackup
<smartboyhw> It's a new one, so it's a good opportunity to train it out my packaging skills
<smartboyhw> (Albeit it's quite an easy one)
<shadeslayer> okay I think login is faster if cache is populated from the install
<yofel> for kde it will be, cache generation takes quite a while
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's your current method?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p171e1662/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: though I can remove the dir creation stuff by running kbuildsycoca4 twice , once before I copy the cache, and once I copy it
 * smartboyhw forgotten the command to check copyright again, yofel
<smartboyhw> IDIOT
<shadeslayer> which is what I'm trying right now
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: licensecheck
<yofel> ^
<shadeslayer> heh, also missing a ] in the subprocess.call
<Riddell> smartboyhw: also run suspicious-source
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sebas agreed that copying the cache should work
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so you don't let in any non-preferred modifiable form files
<shadeslayer> yofel: does python have a method to copy all files matching a regex?
<shadeslayer> then I can just copy over *.kcache
<Riddell> I don't think so, you can use a shell call or just match the files in python easy enough
<Riddell> subprocess.call("cp * foo/", shell=True)
<Riddell> I think
<shadeslayer> ah yes, shell call is probably easier
<yofel> python has a glob module I think that you could use, but shell would be easier
<Riddell> hi manchicken 
<manchicken> Hiya
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> xnox: ping
<shadeslayer> xnox: is there a way I can extract the name of the live session user?
<yofel> $USER, no?
<shadeslayer> ubiquity will be running as root
<shadeslayer> so won't $USER be root?
<shadeslayer> problem is : cache_path = subprocess.getoutput('kde4-config --path cache') : gives me the cache of the root user
<shadeslayer> which does not have the cache files
<shadeslayer> but the live user does
<xnox> shadeslayer: class DM has self.username, there is also get_casper('USERNAME', default_username)
<xnox> shadeslayer: SUDO_USER should be defined in the environment as well.
<xnox> (SUDO_USER used in a couple of places in the installer itself)
<xnox> shadeslayer: else fallback to root, as e.g. it is valid to run ubiquity as root with no "normal" accounts.
<shadeslayer> xnox: I don't wnat to fallback to root because it doesn't have the KDE cache files populated :)
<xnox> shadeslayer: or simply use the drop privileges decorator, to executed something as a mere mortal.
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> that sounds better
<xnox> shadeslayer: preexec_fn=misc.drop_all_privileges
<shadeslayer> xnox: can drop_privileges be used in scripts/plugininstall.py ?
<xnox> no idea =)(
<xnox> no idea =)
<xnox> shadeslayer: try and see what breaks =)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> xnox: once dropped, can I elevate again?
<shadeslayer> ( doesn't seem like it )
<shadeslayer> xnox: v
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.kde.org/p699b323c/
<shadeslayer> xnox: only problematic line is line 10
<shadeslayer> need to figure out how to run that as the live user
<xnox> shadeslayer: drop_privileges is for running stuff as $user in the live session, not in target.
<shadeslayer> aha, there's a regain priviliges
<shadeslayer> xnox: right, I understand
<shadeslayer> xnox: btw, do you have an idea if populating the xapian cache on the target system has been investigated?
<xnox> shadeslayer: which xapian cache? i thought on ubuntu cds it does happen at the end when software-centre is configured.
<xnox>  - the apt-xapian cache that is.
<shadeslayer> yes, that's the one I'm talking about
<shadeslayer> xnox: is that generic or specific to the ubuntu CD>
<shadeslayer> or even the package
<xnox> no idea, I just know that it happens =)
<shadeslayer> heh =)
<xnox> shadeslayer: so apt-xapian-index is purged from target with a comment that it will be reindexed later.
<shadeslayer> yes I saw that
<shadeslayer> something along the lines of "Once the target systems apt is fully configured we will re index"
<xnox> shadeslayer: are you just pondering or you did live-session install, then mounted /target and saw there is no apt-xapian inde?
<shadeslayer> xnox: installing to check if my guess is correct
<shadeslayer> xnox: atleast from the logs I don't think it's doing anything related to the apt xapian index
<smartboyhw> Anyone here have any ideas as to which team in Debian should I join?
<shadeslayer> the KDE one?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, except the KDE one?
<shadeslayer> not the GNOME one?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I know nothing about GNOME:P
<shadeslayer> I bet apachelogger can enlighten you about it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/27/plasma-desktopyY2304.png phonon5 playing video
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, shadeslayer say you can enlighten me on above topic^
<apachelogger> GNOME is awesome.
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ......
<apachelogger> all the Enlightenment you need
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, .................
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, bah :)
<apachelogger> or perhaps you should have a look at your Windows 
<shadeslayer> I heard they tried to remove middle click paste
<apachelogger> to see an Apple falling from a tree, landing on a Bee
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you are obviously answering the wrong question...
<shadeslayer> and then it was reverted
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: yeah, because there was no question
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, um the question is <smartboyhw> Anyone here have any ideas as to which team in Debian should I join?
<apachelogger> or there was one, and that one I cannot answer as I am not in any debian team
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh
<shadeslayer> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/plugins/xsettings/gsd-xsettings-manager.c?id=696e04d41a485f84870a98c85b819979928b69e9
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, can you get somebody who can ACTUALLY answer?:
<smartboyhw> :P
<apachelogger> so shadeslayer #fail 
<BluesKaj> how about the debiam kde team , if there is one :)
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ofcourse there is one :P
<apachelogger> I heared they all switched to fedora
<BluesKaj> yeah , no kidding '
<smartboyhw> OK, so you want me all to switch to Debian and do packaging work there instead of here?:P
<BluesKaj> I see alot of fewrora users in #kde
<BluesKaj> oops fedora
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee
<BluesKaj> so fedora must have problems on kde
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, :O
<apachelogger> or they have users
<apachelogger> trolololo
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, shadeslayer so, the Debian Qt/KDE team?
<shadeslayer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK, what the hell is that?
<shadeslayer> I don't know 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh
<smartboyhw> THen why are you typing that?
<smartboyhw> It's a Japanese word + arms
<shadeslayer> yes, I know, I just used it as a substitute for IDK since it better conveys what I wanted to say
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<apachelogger> it's an emoticon that's what it is
<BluesKaj> look s like , "I have no idea"  :)
<smartboyhw> It looks like to me as \o/
<jussi> it looks like *shrug*
<shadeslayer> halp http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/p3fda168e/
<shadeslayer> causes crash : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032727/
<shadeslayer> line 958 ^^
 * Riddell tunes into http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/
 * smartboyhw too
<Riddell> Aug 27 13:50:17 kubuntu ubiquity:   File "/usr/share/ubiquity/plugininstall.py", line 1674
<Riddell> Aug 27 13:50:17 kubuntu ubiquity:     universal_newlines=True).communicate()[0].strip('\n')
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: invalid syntax
<shadeslayer> why?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: missing comma
<Riddell> preexec_fn=misc.drop_privileges
<Riddell> there ^^
<shadeslayer> %$^%*&
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, CALM DOWN
<shadeslayer> my brain hurts
<shadeslayer> python is driving me crazy
 * smartboyhw drives shadeslayer even more crazy
<shadeslayer> /o\
 * smartboyhw thinks shadeslayer should be sent to "Tsing Shan" (a.k.a. hospital for crazy people)
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> the cp command still doesn't work :/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> xnox: I don't think drop_priviliges is working
<xnox> shadeslayer: define not work =) on kubuntu cd, it will correctly drop priviliges to the live-cd kubuntu user.
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/p5bae65c4/
<shadeslayer> that's the code
<shadeslayer> in syslog I see "Building KDE cache from"
<shadeslayer> no path
<xnox> check /var/log/installer/dm anything there?
<shadeslayer> not really no
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032895
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<xnox> shadeslayer: at least on ubuntu, ubiquity bootted with debug-ubiquity parameter allows ctrl-alt-t to bring up the terminal with the same environment as the installer, for you to test what (if anything) is wrong with that call.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> nothing
<shadeslayer> xnox: you mean ubiquity --debug right?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+t hasn't worked here for ages
 * xnox has no idea about kde frontend. but it does work in ubuntu.
<xnox> shadeslayer: no, debug-ubiquity as kernel boot arg, cause you want it in ubiquity-dm, not in the live session.
<hggdh> just a Q, are you folks aware that apport-kde is seg-faulting?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> xnox: but my code is only meant to be run in the live session
<xnox> shadeslayer: what do you mean by live session? installer should do everything regardless if it was run from live session or from ubiquity-dm session.
<xnox> shadeslayer: probably environment variables are missing, as we use pkexec and it clears environment, and when you drop priviliges back the environment will not be the same.
<shadeslayer> xnox: no no, this code should only be run when on the live session
<xnox> shadeslayer: why does it need to be run anyway then?
 * xnox doesn't understand, if you are generating caches, you should chroot into /target and regenerate caches there.
<xnox> shadeslayer: do note that your live session != the target installed environment....
<shadeslayer> xnox: yes I know, what I'm doing is copying caches from the live-session to the target
<xnox> don't do that.
<xnox> chroot into target and regenerate them.
<xnox> shadeslayer: what does it gain you?
<shadeslayer> hmm, kind of difficult since there's no command to generate the cache on the target via command line that I know of
<shadeslayer> xnox: login time
<shadeslayer> or atleast it seems to me that login is faster if I copy the cache
<shadeslayer> *first login
<xnox> shadeslayer: well the caches are generated somehow, if it's not exposed yet, make it exposed.
<shadeslayer> xnox: they're most likely generated programatically
<shadeslayer> xnox: for eg the plasma theme cache
<shadeslayer> or the icon cache
<shadeslayer> combined, the compromise about 90 MB's
<xnox> benchmark it. I don't like something that only works via one method vs the other.
<shadeslayer> hm, I see
<xnox> talk to kde upstream, maybe they can expose cache generation.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<xnox> shadeslayer: for example icon caches should be all up to date globally, as we preserve time stamps during livefs build.
<shadeslayer> not really, if I understand this correctly, KDE caches icons in /var/tmp/kdecache-USER/
<shadeslayer> since you don't know the value of USER, the file is not there on the target system
<smartboyhw> DOH, Google doesn't allow me to join the vUDS hangouts since I'm < 18:(
<shadeslayer> lol?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, true
<smartboyhw> It is actually Google's policy
<BluesKaj> have patience smartboyhw . you'll be 18 someday :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, what? That's 3 YEARS, for holy's sake
<smartboyhw> And that's 36 vUDS...
<shadeslayer> I sure hope not
 * shadeslayer is still rooting for in person UDS to come back
<BluesKaj> like the saying goes , patience is a virtue
 * smartboyhw wrote http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/google-please-let-me-join-vuds/ in fury
<yofel> write vUDS-use-something-other-than-google instead
<yofel> then Scott could join too
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait, why Scott can't?
<shadeslayer> It's proprietary
<shadeslayer> same reason I try and actively avoid it
<yofel> smartboyhw: he doesn't agree with google's TOS afaik
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh:)
<shadeslayer> and that as well ^^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel updated
<smartboyhw> At least pleading Ubuntu to change
<shadeslayer> I am unsure why they did not go with mumble
<shadeslayer> I don't think video is *that* important
<yofel> well, video *is* nice
<yofel> it does give it a bit more personal feeling
<smartboyhw> But, this TOS is :(
 * smartboyhw has to re-consider whether he will be trying to join Google in the future
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel their answer: "NO SOLUTION TO THIS"
<smartboyhw> And they seem to stick to Video more
 * yofel expected that
<smartboyhw> yofel, next thing you know from popey and IdleOne: Why not lie?:P
<smartboyhw> Next thing you know from slangasek and rbasak: Go and write one yourself -.-
<shadeslayer> xnox: fwiw the xapian-apt index is not created on kubuntu
<shadeslayer> there is no /target/var/lib/apt-xapian-index
<xnox> but daily cron will create it.
<shadeslayer> xnox: do you think we should prepopulate it from the installer ?
<xnox> shadeslayer: not sure.
<shadeslayer> so, where is this db used?
<shadeslayer> muon?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^ ?
<shadeslayer> apol: ^^
<smartboyhw> libqapt?
<shadeslayer> well, it's probably implemented in libqapt, but the question is whether muon uses it
<apol> it does
<yofel> I think the issue was our language selector
<apol> for searching
<yofel> that doesn't work without the index
<shadeslayer> ah hmm, the trello card gives no reasons why each one of those caches should be populated
<shadeslayer> just says that they should be
<soee> hiho
<skellat> Hey Riddell, can you spare a moment?
<skellat> When you have the chance Riddell, please ping infinity & slangasek over -release with the amount of alphas and betas Kubuntu want to participate in during the T cycle.  It would help them with a bit of their discussion from a short session about schedule planning.
 * skellat wanders off
<Riddell> skellat: all of them I think
<skellat> Riddell: Just please make sure to ping infinity & slangasek directly in -release with that.  knome did so for us and I think I need to track down gilir perhaps yet too.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-28
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1217639] 13.10 Daily Build has no icon for Wireless Network on the Panel @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1217639 (by Marco Parillo)
<smartboyhw> Weird, the first time I can get a KDE-style login screen working is to use XMir;O
<soee> good morning
<cff> Does anyone know where is the CA bundle located in Kubuntu?
<cff> i.e. CA certificates
<cff> /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt ?
<cff> nvm, seem so
<smartboyhw> Can anyone sort out WHAT license is this? http://paste.kde.org/p5b216e26/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: MIT?
<Riddell> you can refer to http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you:) 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nah, that's X11:P
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> vinay_: tariq about today?
<Riddell> rshort: ?
<vinay_> Riddel, he is about, though seems to be on with a few things at the moment, do you want him to get in touch?
<Riddell> vinay_: yeah ask him when we're having this phone call
<vinay_> will do
<Riddell> yofel: bug 1217110 seems to be fixed, do you agree?
<ubottu> bug 1217110 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::indexOf()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217110
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the status of bug 215383 ?
<ubottu> bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<apachelogger> it's I-need-to-create-a-tar
<vinay_> Riddel, are you going to be available this afternoon? 
<Riddell> vinay_: sure am
<Riddell> apachelogger: how about today? FF tomorrow
<Riddell> apachelogger: can I help?
<vinay_> ok, I will get Tariq to call you at some point this afternoon
<Riddell> vinay_: lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: not at home right now, so I'd do it tomorrow
<apachelogger> alternatively you could check if I already wrote a releaseme script for about-distro and get yourself a nice snapshot ;)
<apachelogger> at any rate 1.0 release tomorrow
<Riddell> apachelogger: you did not
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/about-distro.rb http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/about-distrorc
<apachelogger> that should do it
<yofel> Riddell: I've been using pinentry-curses, let me try
<Riddell> any objections to doing beta 1?
<yofel> Riddell: so pinentry works for you again? Still crashes here, but I'll try again later after restarting my session
<Riddell> yofel: worked after installing a new image yesterday
<Riddell> apachelogger: missing logo, s/ubuntu/kubuntu/ and processors? http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/foo.png
<apachelogger> perhaps your processor be broken :P
<apachelogger> logo and name need addition to kubuntu-settings though
<apachelogger> Riddell: does kinfocenter manage to detect cpu information?
<apachelogger> I guess something's fishy in agateau's fancy parsing
<Riddell> apachelogger: um no I don't see anything about processor in kinfocenter
<apachelogger> it definitely is somewhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh la la, it works in french
<apachelogger> the processor? :O
<Riddell> no, the translations work, same functionality issues
<apachelogger> ah ^^
<Riddell> list = Solid::Device::listFromType(Solid::DeviceInterface::Processor)
<Riddell> that returns empty
<apachelogger> possibly a solid problem then?
<apachelogger> afiestas: ^ thoughts?
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/about-distro/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/Module.cpp#L136
<yofel> True, I have no processors in kinfocenter either in saucy
<Riddell> worrying
<apachelogger> suppose something in saucy middleware is incompatible with solid
<Riddell> is it time to call on the party man?
<yofel> let me check what 4.11 does in raring, for all I know it could be everything from kde to our new udev
<Riddell> hmm, too big? http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/about-distro.png
<yofel> hm... unbalanced? I would've expected for the title "Informations ..." to be aligned with the logo text. This feels like a random mixture Left (top), Middle (logo) and Right(information) alignment
<Riddell> better http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/about-distro1.png
<yofel> better indeed
<yofel> kinfocenter is fine in raring, so it's just saucy that doesn't show the processors
<BluesKaj> yofel, can live media like cd or usb be run on an EFI equipped machine ...asked in ubuntu but no answer so far
<BluesKaj> an ubuntu live media 
<yofel> UEFI? ours only with secure boot I  think, The ubuntu images should work with it on too as far as I know
<yofel> *with secure boot OFF
<Riddell> smartboyhw: any requests for New review for me?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, yes, go over the ubuntu Studio ones
<smartboyhw> It would be great:)
<smartboyhw> BTW, why aren't you guys replying to the Beta 1 mail?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I did but only for him not to the list
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh
<smartboyhw> :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what is ubuntustudio-installer used for?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's a installer used for normal Ubuntu users to install Ubuntu Studio packages
<smartboyhw> DId you read debian/control? If you did, that's a problem you're asking
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't get what it does that muon or whatever doesn't do
<Riddell> anything else to review?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any package that is ubuntustudio-*
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we want to provide an easy option
<smartboyhw> No need for muon
<smartboyhw> (And normally, people ignore linux-lowlatency while installing)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's the only one
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thanks:)
<tsdgeos> yo guys
<tsdgeos> qt 5.1.x uds session happening
<ScottK> tsdgeos: Where?
<tsdgeos> #ubuntu-uds-client-1
<ScottK> tsdgeos: Thanks.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel: Um, I think ScottK is going to join a UDS session on video, so you guys said something wrong:P
<ScottK> No, not joining on video.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh?
<smartboyhw> I thought you are installing the plugin?
<ScottK> No, I realized I didn't have to.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :O 
<smartboyhw> \o/ got my 2nd package into Debian mentors
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> what should we show in muon-discover at the front?
<Riddell> I'm adding plasma-media-center
<shadeslayer> insanely tired -.-
<Riddell> digikam? calligra?
 * genii sips and ponders kamoso, skanlite, okular, ksnapshot
<Riddell> all installed by default
<Riddell> not much point in advertising those in a package installer
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Chromium
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> bah, not KDE
<genii> Amarok?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, we will run out of options
<smartboyhw> KDE things are already included in kubuntu-desktop and we don't have anything to recommended that is KDE...
<Tm_T> Kopete?
<Tm_T> Konqueror?
<Tm_T> Calligra yes if it's not installed by default
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just can't you ask on the mailing list
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: nooooooooooo
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, !?
<Riddell> flamewar waiting to happen :)
<Tm_T> that and would leak decisions outside our cabal
<Tm_T> (;
<smartboyhw> OK
 * smartboyhw doesn't have any ideas
<Tm_T> but yeah, if you want to make quick decisions, mailing lists aren't necessary the way to go
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if Calligra is not included in normal kubuntu-desktop, include it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: duplicates libreoffice
<Riddell> krita and kexi are there
<smartboyhw> MEH
<smartboyhw> SO DIFFICULT
<smartboyhw> Riddell, kde-telepathy?
<Riddell> that's in by default
<smartboyhw> SIGH
<Riddell> I went with http://paste.kde.org/p677e8a80/
<Riddell> it's all changeable, even after release cos it looks for an external file
<smartboyhw> Riddell, +!
<smartboyhw> !+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: calibre ?
<shadeslayer> VLC?
<shadeslayer> ( not KDE, but Qt )
<shadeslayer> tomahawk?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, suggestion: Just compare what's in download.kde.org with the kubuntu-meta list
<shadeslayer> chromium and Firefox are good options as well IMHO
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Firefox +1, Chromium +infinity
<smartboyhw> (Firefox crashes often, Chromium doesn't)
 * Riddell out
<Riddell> anyone who wants to make a featured.json for the website is very welcome to :)
 * shadeslayer is too tired, just ircing from my phone
 * smartboyhw doesn't know how to do json coding
 * keithzg thinks promoting Tomahawk is a good idea, since it's one of the most interesting 'new' KDE programs out there; admittedly, barely ever used it since listening to music is what my phone is for...but it's definitely one that many people might like, but few would know about on their own.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1204585] kwallet requires first use setup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204585 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<valorie> just to clarify: tomahawk isn't KDE, although the devels are all kde folks
<valorie> also: Konversation?
<valorie> we provide Quassel, which again is not KDE
<ScottK> The how we got there with Quassel is somewhat exceptional though.
<valorie> ScottK: not fighting any battles
<keithzg> Is the conception that the Muon Discover banner applications *must* be part of KDE SC, though?
<keithzg> Admittedly, Amarok ships by default, eh? And Tomahawk duplicates that in much the same way Konversation duplicates Quassel.
<keithzg> But IMHO in the case of Tomahawk, it's a slightly strange but really interesting application; it'd be a crazy thing to foist on people as a default (a bit too of-the-moment), but seems like exactly the thing to say "hey, you might be interested in checking this out!"
<valorie> konversation duplicates quassel?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-29
<manchicken> Okay, I'm stumped... virtualbox won't mount my shares.
<manchicken> I've installed the add-ons in the guest, and it hangs when I try to `ls` in the folder on which I've mounted the share, but that's it.
<manchicken> I'm trying to use virtualbox to test the debug installer changes I made, but it's just not working.
<manchicken> Tonio: Hiya
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: fr, es: 100%; de: 71% (presumably 'unkown' strings that shouldn't show anyway); it, ru, anything asian: 0%
<apachelogger> not the best of translation stats
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> Riddell: 1.0.0 uploaded
<apachelogger> also created a new card to do with integration, which I conveniently forgot to add to the previous card (adding to seed and stuff)
<apachelogger> upstream release procedure done as well
 * smartboyhw packages it for apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> it be packaged
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it is packaged already?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: you should write "enhanced foreign language ISO test cases"
<apachelogger> not package stuff
<apachelogger> due Aug 20
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the problem is I have no time now suddenly for long projects
<apachelogger> that aint no long project :P
 * smartboyhw gives up the card
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it takes 5 days to write one
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> dafuq
<apachelogger> anyway
<smartboyhw> And I don't have the bandwidth to download an ISO now
<smartboyhw> Suddenly my Wifi is very slow
<apachelogger> Riddell: seeing as we have no other cards due for feature freeze I'll do phonon drawings again
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: don't think you need to download a new iso to write the test case any old iso will do ;)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, we HAVE to
<smartboyhw> That's Testcase writing Code of Conduct:P
<apachelogger> what do I care
<apachelogger> bad test case > no test case
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yourself:P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, sorry, I rather want to have no test case > bad test case
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, do you want me to fetch somebody from the QA team to write one?
<apachelogger> sure, I just want a test case :P
<apachelogger> how it gets done is beyond my level of interest :P
<apachelogger> anyway, lunch and then architecture drawing session \o/
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion about-distro 1.0.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1218281
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer apachelogger yofel https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/about-distro_1.0.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> I will come back after shower to see if I can do the foreign language testcase
 * smartboyhw has rotten skills on that
 * apachelogger sighs at launchpad
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, why?
<apachelogger> time out of the time out after a time out
<smartboyhw> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon drawings?
<apachelogger> architecture sanity review, something is astray with class interdependence
<Riddell> most poeticly put, is that a quote from shakespear?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know you are Scottish, but you should at least be able to spell Shakespeare correctly...
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> history is on my side, he couldn't even spell his own name correctly :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you update the about-distro package?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> lovely
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not sure if apachelogger uploaded it yet though
<Riddell> yeah it's in
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, shaekspear that was :P
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: I uploaded it before I even wrote anything about it :P
<apachelogger> which is what the message "<apachelogger> Riddell: 1.0.0 uploaded" was supposed to communicate :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, huh
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: putting on your press hat are you? :) http://dot.kde.org/2013/08/29/kde-releases-going-through-changes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes, my first article to dot (NOT YET FINISHED)
<smartboyhw> We need pics still
<smartboyhw> Which unfortunately, I can't provide
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180470] "Window title" text box disabled in Window-Specific Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180470 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<smartboyhw> YEAH! My Season of KDE project got accepted!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what is it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, write documentation for Muon and Muon Discover
<smartboyhw> So, Kubuntu benefits a lot;)
<Riddell> lovely :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, more even, mentor is jtechidna 
<smartboyhw> Easy to communicate, that is
<Riddell> "coreymon77 (coreymon77) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members)" yay coreymon77 still loves us
<Riddell> although I'm not sure I remember who coreymon77 actually is
<smartboyhw> Riddell, huh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, when did his membership start?
<Riddell> dunno I just got it in e-mail
<smartboyhw> -.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, weird, most SoK projects are really coding ones
<Riddell> yeah most summer of code projects are coding ones
<Riddell> SoK will follow that
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, GSoC is expected to be code
<smartboyhw> But not SoK:P
<Riddell> right,  no reason why it can't be anything else
<smartboyhw> They actually wanted more non-code projects
<mparillo> Adding comments to Launchpad Bug reports crashes Rekonq on 13.10. Any suggestions on whether to file a bug against Rekonq or against Launchpad?
<Riddell> mparillo: probably against webkit
<Riddell> mparillo: try using the qtwebkit-source in saucy-proposed
<Riddell> then get a backtrace and send it upstream
<mparillo> Riddell: Thank you. Will try tonight.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, heh , another drop in the rekonq bug bucket
<mparillo> BluesKaj: It matters to me because I like a live USB without persistence for much of my day. Otherwise, I could simply install a different browser for known problem sites (owa, allthingsd.com and now Launchpad)
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok , but whynot a VB/kubuntu install?
<soee> Riddell, you asked once about Network Manager ?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-30
<yofel> yay, bug 1095103 got deployed
<ubottu> bug 1095103 in launchpad-buildd "Recipes should use ~ubuntu<version> suffix instead of ~<release-codename>1" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095103
<yofel> 0.0+git20130829+r96411~8f4af97+neon11~ubuntu13.10.1 <3
<mparillo> Backtrace (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324246) added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/1218685
<ubottu> KDE bug 324246 in general "Adding comments to Launchpad Bug reports crashes Rekonq on Kubuntu 13.10" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1218685 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "Adding comments to Launchpad Bug reports crashes Rekonq on Kubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> -.-
<mparillo> smartboyhw: Thank you for updating my bug report. Riddell suggested adding Saucy-Proposed. I can see Saucy, but not Saucy-Proposed. Do you know how to add that?
<smartboyhw> mparillo, ah, he means enabling saucy-proposed in Ubuntu archive
<smartboyhw> There should be some settings in Muon
<mparillo> Oh, I thought that was adding something to the Launchpad bug report. Will Saucy-Proposed get me a newer version of qtwebkit than the daily builds of 13.10?
<smartboyhw> mparillo, probably
<mparillo> Thank You, I will check it you.
<mparillo> BTW, did your fonts (assuming you keep all defaults) seem to get uglier in 13.10 in the last 24 hours or so?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion oxygen-gtk3 1.2.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1218736
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion gtk2-engines-oxygen 1.4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1218739
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Developers: gtk2-engines-oxygen available at https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/gtk2-engines-oxygen_1.4.0-0ubuntu1.dsc , oxygen-gtk3 available at https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/oxygen-gtk3_1.2.0-0ubuntu1.dsc , please upload
<debfx> aren't we in feature freeze?
<smartboyhw> debfx, hmm, I want an FFe for this I think
<smartboyhw> The main improvement for this release is the ability to compile and use oxygen-gtk on Windows (TM).  -.-
<smartboyhw> BAH
<smartboyhw> For the gtk3 version, it is also possible to use oxygen for non X11 backend, such as broadway
<smartboyhw> ^ this is important
<smartboyhw> So, I will apply for FFe for oxygen-gtk3 ONLY
<smartboyhw> DAMN, can't provide a pbuilder log (my pbuilder-dist can't download 5 packages specifically)
<smartboyhw> Wonder where are they lost in the ether)
<smartboyhw> Can anyone tell me how to go into a pbuilder-dist pbuilder?
<smartboyhw> SIGH
<valorie> sucks to be the only one awake
 * valorie can only sympathize
<smartboyhw> Worst FFe ever: Bug 1218736
<ubottu> bug 1218736 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "[FFe]Please update oxygen-gtk3 to 1.2.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218736
<smartboyhw> valorie, hello!
<valorie> hi howard 
<valorie> how are you?
<smartboyhw> valorie, good, got my SoK project accepted
<valorie> great!
<valorie> I'm really glad you went for it
<smartboyhw> valorie, :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1197261] Can't install kde-style-skulpture on KDE 4.11 Beta 2 - conflict with kde-window-manager pa... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197261 (by Murz)
<Riddell> 23:21 < phillw> Riddell: does kubuntu have ppc tester(s) yet, if not - would you like me include kubuntu in the call for PPC  testers on Monday?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did your consultation come up with an answer about ppc?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, probably, um, yep: I have faced too much opposition, I can't cancel:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will tell phillw our decision:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ACK Bug #1218736 for me?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: same old story
<ubottu> bug 1218736 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "[FFe]Please update oxygen-gtk3 to 1.2.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218736
<Riddell> why does firefox want to open PDFs in krita?
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu isos, current and the last LTS -- the PPC ones do get requests
<Riddell> crazyness
<valorie> some people keep old boxes for nearly ever
 * smartboyhw thinks old boxes should all be dumped
<valorie> dad has it, then kids get it, then grandma
<valorie> etc.
 * smartboyhw hates old boxes as he said
<smartboyhw> Low RAM, Low GB, Low of everything
<smartboyhw> Low of energy, even
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I need somebody to upload oxygen-gtk3 for me then
<yofel> there's some truth in there as I can't install a current ubuntu on my OLD IBM PC 300 anymore. CPU doesn't support the used instruction set. Lets see for how long ubuntu wants to keep PPC support going
<smartboyhw> yofel, Ubuntu itself dumped it already...
<smartboyhw> Just Lubuntu and Kubuntu continuing to want that.
<yofel> well, our position is that we'll keep it as long as we can get the iso's tested. Otherwise we need a discussion whether to drop PPC from the archive completely
<yofel> might make sense post 14.04
<smartboyhw> yofel, huh, I think that will have to wait till Linux kernel itself drops support
<smartboyhw> If not, the Lubuntu guys will fire at us
<yofel> Linux kernel still theoretically supporty my old IBM box, but ubuntu uses incompatible compiler setting
<yofel> s
<Riddell> smartboyhw: where can I find it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in smartboyhw/packaging-staging-1 ppa
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thanks!
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/18/%23kubuntu-devel.html you can't compile qt5 right?
<smartboyhw> That's what I'm facing still now:I
<yofel> smartboyhw: it works in neon5, so I guess you're missing something?
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's what I'm wondering too
<yofel> apt-get build-dep project-neon5-qt5 ?
<yofel> qtwebkit is seperate
<smartboyhw> yofel, what does pkg-project-qt5-tools consist of?
<smartboyhw> All the build-deps are satisfied it seems
<yofel> you mean pkg-project-neon5-tools ?
<yofel> That's just the buildsystem and some deps
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK...
<yofel> smartboyhw: so back to root, what's the actual issue you're facing?
<smartboyhw> yofel, look in the log
<smartboyhw> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/18/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<smartboyhw> Exact issue shadeslayer faced on that day
<yofel> oh, sql
<yofel> hm...
<smartboyhw> yofel, no ideas/
<yofel> I forgot what the solution was -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, -.-
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, shadeslayer ^ any ideas?
<smartboyhw> 4.11.1 uploading...
<smartboyhw> I mean, tarballs:P
<smartboyhw> SIgh, so many docs to read (from Riddell and shadeslayer )
<Riddell> smartboyhw: all useful stuff though no?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course it's useful stuff
<smartboyhw> And speaking about that, yofel WHERE IS YOUR REPLY?!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mind and take notes on things you didn't know or were unsure about else it won't all sink in
<yofel> ooops
<yofel> Riddell pointed to most thing I wanted to say so I kinda forgot about it -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, -.-
<yofel> I'm sorry, but please work yourself through your current TODO list, and do look up what we talked about during the interview if you didn't yet
<yofel> I'm somewhere else with my head for at least a week
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<smartboyhw> (Can't understand the head part)
<yofel> s/head/brain/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "I'm somewhere else with my brain for at least a week"
<yofel> personal stuff
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
 * smartboyhw warns everybody that his second interview should be around 25th Sep
<smartboyhw> Should be around that time
<smartboyhw> Huh, didn't expect that amd64 is still waiting to build for oxygen-gtk3 while even armhf and powerpc has completed their job
<Riddell> debfx: I'm confused by http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm I can't see anything in the code to run the uscan-package script
<Riddell> debfx: how are the watch column values filled in?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: have you worked out what .symbol files are for?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not yet, trying to go through one-by-one
<smartboyhw> Just finished looking at debian-qt-kde.mk
<smartboyhw> BTW, are we supposed to update akonadi?
<debfx> Riddell: the uscan script is run as a cron job
<Riddell> debfx: ah I see uscan-package-db is it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will be updating akonadi to 1.10.2 (and with no FFe, it's bugfixes)
<smartboyhw> - Fix PostgreSQL support (once more) ^^
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion akonadi 1.10.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1218847
<Riddell> smartboyhw: lovely
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm actually wondering why this release is stuck for a month...
<Riddell> which release? stuck where?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, 1.10.2 released with 1.10.1 stuck in archive
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> !ninjas | 4.11.1
<ubottu> 4.11.1: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> more packaging?
<Quintasan> brb rebooting then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hello
<smartboyhw> Is it uploaded?
<smartboyhw> Have you run the script yet?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope I've not touched it yet
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK, I will:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: groovy, update the etherpad and run the script, let me know if you need an ec2
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no need for ec2 in this business, I ran 4.11.0 without it
<smartboyhw> DAMNIT, the first thing needing manual support is the first package (kdelibs4)
<smartboyhw> While running the script
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: you are running the initial upload script for 4.11.1 right?
<classicchins> i need some help from Mac users who use Kubuntu on mac
<classicchins> any one ?
<yofel> shadeslayer has a mac
<yofel> *macbook
<classicchins> thanks.. but is he online ?
<classicchins> i dont think he s available
<yofel> well, I pinged him now, he'll get to you if you have time to wait
<classicchins> yeah
<classicchins> i can do that
<shadeslayer> classicchins: hi
<shadeslayer> classicchins: let's move to #kubuntu instead
<shadeslayer> did anyone get started on the 4.11.1 packages?
<shadeslayer> if not I can do those
<classicchins> @shadeslayer, i have posted u personally
<classicchins> please checl
<yofel> shadeslayer: howard was running the script
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<shadeslayer> classicchins: please don't PM
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: ping me when it's done
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, sure
<shadeslayer> does anyone have an idea what http://debuild.me/ is
<yofel> some package building manager written by paultag AFAIK
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel: Ah BTW akonadi 1.10.2 in ppa:smartboyhw/packaging-staging-1
<yofel> someone please review whether this regexp foo is sensible: http://paste.kde.org/p696ce9c5
<yofel> it's supposed to prevent http://paste.kde.org/pdb40848d
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you remember the KF5 database problem in  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/18/%23kubuntu-devel.html ? Did you remember HOWTO fix?
<smartboyhw> *Qt5
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, the page was showing something different though a few days ago
<yofel> so maybe he's making progress? ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah I know
<shadeslayer> yeah, but WHAT IS IT
<shadeslayer> driving me nuts it is
<shadeslayer> I heard about it a year ago I think
 * smartboyhw asks for shadeslayer to answer his question to calm down;P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what db issue?
<shadeslayer> hurray my passport is back at the application center
<shadeslayer> I wonder if the brits gave me a visa
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ouch
<smartboyhw> Look at the log can't you?
<smartboyhw> The link is there
<shadeslayer> too much log
<shadeslayer> not enough time
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: /home/shadeslayer/sauce/kde/qt5/qtbase/src/plugins/sqldrivers/mysql/../../../sql/drivers/mysql/qsql_mysql.cpp:1119: undefined reference to `QSqlDriver::QSqlDriver(QSqlDriverPrivate&, QObject*)'
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^ 
<smartboyhw> You asked for that before
<shadeslayer> ash yes
<shadeslayer> *ah yes
<shadeslayer> Aurelien helped fix that
<shadeslayer> uninstall Qt5 packages
<shadeslayer> if you want to build Qt5
<shadeslayer> they *will* interfere 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh? That happens BEFORE I have Qt5 packages
<shadeslayer> alternatively, unset the LD_LIBRARY_PATH as I said before
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: nope, you definitely have Qt5 packages
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how to unset then?
<debfx> yofel: are you parsing the first changelog line with that regexp?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what does echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH  return for you?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, nothing
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you follow http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes, for the god's sake
<smartboyhw> I was trying to compile using that guide
<shadeslayer> dunno then, Aurelien purged my Qt5 packages and it just worked after that
<shadeslayer> ask in #kde-devel
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> oh
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh wait?
<smartboyhw> *what?
<shadeslayer> just a thought, but I seriously doubt it
<shadeslayer> maybe the Qt4 packages are interfering
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, dunno
<smartboyhw> Let me try
<shadeslayer> I *really* doubt it
<yofel> debfx: first pattern extracts the full first changelog entry, second patter matches the new message against that
<smartboyhw> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS: http://paste.kde.org/pe7a6f193/
<smartboyhw> (That's when running the script)
<yofel> meh, I can't call .group(0) if the version doesn't match as the match object will be Null
<smartboyhw> Meh, I can't understand what happened to that paste
<shadeslayer> looks like the SSL handshake failed?
<shadeslayer> silly launchpad
<smartboyhw> Uh god, that means re-running the script again
<yofel> smartboyhw: wait
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh?
<yofel> let me finish my regex work, then you can test that right away :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, what!?
 * smartboyhw is starting to not understand
 * shadeslayer also suggests addinga  try / catch statement there
<yofel> see what I pasted a while ago when you where asking to review akonadi
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<smartboyhw> MEH
<yofel> the script currently doesn't handle re-runs well ^^
<shadeslayer> well, just use --nopush and purge the entire folder :P
<shadeslayer> as simple as that :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :(
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: are you running the script locally?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> uffff
<shadeslayer> use the EC2 powa
<shadeslayer> it's quicker that way
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I successfully ran it for 4.11.0
<yofel> doesn't matter. I get SSL errors from Launchpad too every now and then
<debfx> yofel: not sure if it's easier but there's also dpkg-parsechangelog
<smartboyhw> yofel, since you are fixing that script, you run it:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: good idea actually
<smartboyhw> \o/
 * smartboyhw can focus on building qt5
<yofel> debfx: hm, thanks for the reminder, that might actually help
<debfx> yofel: and there is python-debian
<debfx> which should also be able to parse changelogs
<Quintasan> WHY APT-TRANSPORT-HTTPS DOENS'T PULL CA-CERTIFICATES
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> durr
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> BTW, some stats for you guys: http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/pisg/kubuntu.html
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still not fixed ? :O
<shadeslayer> I remember wgrant saying that will be fixed
<shadeslayer> eons ago
<shadeslayer> lol @ Random quote
<Quintasan> I'm not even there T_T
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, you mean the stats?
<Quintasan> Yeaj
<Quintasan> Yeah*
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, you fail:P
<smartboyhw> Even I'm 23rd place
<yofel> those stats are fun
<yofel> shadeslayer has more lines, but I said more in fewer lines ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure, you're at the top;)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I speak the fewest words
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<shadeslayer> I was more active in terms of hours
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj and lordievader are just crazy people
<shadeslayer> who don't sleep
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, +1
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> no, they have a rather limited activity time, they just do a LOT
<smartboyhw> Which, I can't:P
<shadeslayer> ahh, this is for #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<smartboyhw> For another LOL stat, that's http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/pisg/ubuntustudio.html :P
<shadeslayer> I thought it was for #kubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh
<smartboyhw> If it is for -devel, things will change a LOT
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> completely missed the header there
 * smartboyhw would have ranked top 20:P
<shadeslayer> scrolled right to the stats
<shadeslayer> kind of weird that I still rank in #kubuntu
<Quintasan> I'm just going to slap shadeslayer with a trout there to get to the stas
<Quintasan> stats*
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, heh
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: How is the script?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, waiting for yofel
<Quintasan> \o/
<smartboyhw> He's fixing something it seems
 * shadeslayer will slap Quintasan with bean stalks
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, my script ran failed due to launchpad ssl shake;P
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, i sleep , but i no longer have to got to work , since I'm retired , hence I have time to spend online :)
<Quintasan> I was about to throw some bricks at him but if he is fixing
<yofel> the regex works now, but it breaks debcommit expectations so I'm now fixing that
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for yofel
 * kubotu gives yofel a nice frosty mug of beer.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I still can throw bricks at you
<smartboyhw> !peace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peace
<Quintasan> But I think the script doesn't track that
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> OH NO, UBOTTU DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT PEACE
 * Quintasan throws bricks at ubottu
 * shadeslayer will build a brick buster
<Quintasan> Now he should have aquired the knowledge
<smartboyhw> !peace
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, nah, I don't think so
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> at least we tried!
<yofel> drat, pisg has no quassel parser :S
<smartboyhw> yofel, :S
<smartboyhw> Ah, BTW, Plasma Active 4 is soon to be released (the announcement will go out probably on Monday)
<smartboyhw> The Qt5 build officially enters the danger-zone: QtWebKit
<smartboyhw> \o/
<yofel> ok, tell us in 3h whether it built
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah:P
<smartboyhw> You know the first thing they mentioned on Ubuntu UK podcast's Ubuntu news section? They talked about what happened to me not being able to join Hangouts on air:P
<yofel> rofl
<yofel> made a quick quassel parser
<yofel> let me upload that
<smartboyhw> yofel, congratulations!
<smartboyhw> yofel, what 'appened to the script, BTW?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: heh
<yofel> running
<yofel> now at kruler
 * shadeslayer rages at airlines
<smartboyhw> yofel, great:)
 * smartboyhw rages at shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> all tickets are now at double the cost
<shadeslayer> of what they were last week
<yofel> hm, pisg parser bug, next try
<smartboyhw> heh heh
<yofel> but the big number section is fun
<yofel> enjoy :D http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pisg/kubuntu-devel.html
<yofel> that's from my backlog which goes back to april 2010
<smartboyhw> see? I told you I will be in top 20
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> "apachelogger is a very aggressive person. He/She attacked others 15 times."
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> "Another lonely one was shadeslayer, who managed to hit 506 times." :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: "A topic was never set on this channel."
<shadeslayer> looks wrong
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> topic and op parsing is wrong it seems
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> script seems to have worked now. uploading
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<Riddell> yofel: nice :)
 * Riddell announces http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<shadeslayer> neat
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you upload akonadi from my packaging-staging-1 PPA?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW when you upload, please add "Bugfix" to the dch
<smartboyhw> I think I forgotten to write that
<yofel> pad updated, someone please fix kdelibs and kde-workspace patches, I don't have time for that right now
 * smartboyhw can't
<smartboyhw> Still building qt5-.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, huh, what do you want me to fix?
<smartboyhw> Re: The email you just sent
<Riddell> smartboyhw: anything yellow or red?
<Riddell> I wonder if we should update virtuoso-opensource
<Riddell> vHanda: do we want virtuoso-opensource 7?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah, you mean these
<Riddell> also adding watch files for those which miss them
<smartboyhw> Riddell, will touch those that doesn't need an FFe tmr, but have you uploaded akonadi for me?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: looking at it now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great
<smartboyhw> It's just a fix, so,  no need for a FFe.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wasn't that a no no on the KDE Packagers ML?
<Riddell> mm could well have been
<smartboyhw> Heh, caused a topic disaster on #ubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's 6.1.8
<smartboyhw> Oops, 6.1.7
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell KTP is still in the unapproved queue
<shadeslayer> :<
<shadeslayer> :<
<Riddell> SRU is got ScottK or another ~sru to do
<Riddell> s/got/for
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why don't you apply for ~ubuntu-sru?
<shadeslayer> yes ^
<Riddell> mm I'm not sure I trust myself to have the eye for detail it needs, brain injury and eye for detail don't necessarily go
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ;O
<smartboyhw> Due to qt5 building, now Chromium goes "He's dead, Jim!" with only 3 tabs..
<smartboyhw> Stupid qt5
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<ScottK> There.  Bookmark done.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, good bookmark
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is something wrong with the ktp upload?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, just haven't had time to really look at it.
<shadeslayer> :(
<ScottK> Since it's not on the MRE list, it needs a full review.
<shadeslayer> right
 * Riddell publises http://blogs.kde.org/2013/08/30/new-kubuntu-dev-tools
 * Riddell unblocks some kubuntu bits for beta
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/ qt5 completed build!
<yofel> congratulations ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, ;P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I just hope it can be reviewed sooner rather than later
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why did you mention Kubuntu Ninjas in your blog post? It's supposed to be secret
<BluesKaj> says who ?
<Riddell> >:)
<vHanda> Riddell: please don't. virtuoso 6.1.7 already has a number of regressions
<vHanda> I'm fairly certain 7 will have some as well
<vHanda> let me test it out some more
<rdieter> vHanda: been meaning to ask, are these bugs/problems documented anywhere, like a bug tracker?
<vHanda> nope. It's mostly just - run all the unit tests - if they all pass, you're good to know
<vHanda> *good to go
<vHanda> if you can do that for virtuoso 7, it would be nice. I keep getting compile failures.
<vHanda> though I heave of some notable regressions regarding full text indexing in virtuoso 7 (virtuoso-users ml - need to confirm what it was)
<rdieter> ok
<rdieter> vHanda: which unit tests, fwiw?  soprano? nepomuk-core? other?
<vHanda> nepomuk-core and the soprano virtuosobackendtest
<rdieter> ok, thanks
<vHanda> *I have heard of some
<yofel> anyone else seeing http://paste.kde.org/p052a5509 from printer-applet?
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you upload kdelibs?
<yofel> shadeslayer: as I said, no
<shadeslayer> oh, I didn't see that
<yofel> see pad
<genii> yofel: I could try on 13.10 here if I install it.
<yofel> I get that on every attempt to start it, not sure if it's pykde or whatever else
 * shadeslayer takes up kdelibs
<genii> yofel: I'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044888/    ...and it says can't find the proper debug symbols
<ScottK> yofel: I don't think that's pykde.
<genii> The debug symbols it wants to install in my case are for /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<shadeslayer> nooooo
<shadeslayer> yofel: kfreebsd patch fails
<shadeslayer> can I just drop that  -.-
<shadeslayer> we don't support kfreebsd
<shadeslayer> seems pointless for me to spend time on the patch
<yofel> well, you have a point there
<shadeslayer> yep all others apply fine
<shadeslayer> I'm disabling it
<shadeslayer> grrrr
<shadeslayer> quilt applies patches
<shadeslayer> debuild doesn't
<shadeslayer> needs refreshing
<genii> yofel: With python-dbg installed, I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044961/
<yofel> yeah, same thing as here
<genii> Meh. Segfault every time... System Settings... Hardware... Input devices.... Touchpad  (upon selecting it)
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> software-properties-kde crashes as well
<yofel> I think we have quit a bit of a python issue
<shadeslayer> huh
<genii> As I also just wrote in #ubuntu+1 ... additional error installing debug symbols for that. eg: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-dbg_4%3a4.11.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5.11.0', which is also in package libkdeui5-dbgsym 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1  ...So I manually did a --force-overwrite with it just now
<genii> yofel: Should I file a bug? I have the debug info now
<shadeslayer> yofel: I am totally unsure what happend to kdelibs build
<shadeslayer> it seems that it's stuck
<genii> Ah, it's already reported in KDE as bug 324002
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 324002 could not be found
<shadeslayer> kde bug 324002
<ubottu> KDE bug 324002 in style "System settings panel crashes upon attempts to access input devices" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324002
<yofel> shadeslayer: could be...
<yofel> really weird
<genii> yofel: My debug info was different, appended the bug
<yofel> oh, kdelibs amd64 finished
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: i386 is done as well
<shadeslayer> it's just uploading
<Noskcaj> Would you like me to merge kombu as a FFe? The changelog is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6045406/
<Noskcaj> nice build checking script btw
<Noskcaj> Never mind, the line "Now depends on :mod:`amqp` 1.0.13" means it won't build on my PC
<Noskcaj> Going through the list of packages, a sip update might be good. the only change is "Fixed a regression in the handling of hidden virtuals."
<shadeslayer> I don't think a SIP update is a good idea
<shadeslayer> *because* it's SIP
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's fine as long as the API doesn't change
<ScottK> You don't want the sip in saucy ATM.
<yofel> ScottK: so that's what's crashing python all over the place?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> If someone wanted to do a ~really-lastversion for sip4, pyqt4, and pyqt5, we probably should.
<yofel> genii: FYI ^
<Noskcaj> I only understand half of what you guys said, but sip is only a tiny update and cutting the regression out of saucy can't be a bad thing
<ScottK> It needs downgrading, not upgrading.
<ScottK> The bug isn't fixed in the newer version and will, eventually, need coordinated changes in pykde and sip4 to solve.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-31
<smartboyhw> Building kdelibs KF5 version:)
<lordievader> Good morning, those irc stats are pretty neat :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, ;)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<smartboyhw> WARNING: kdelibs 4.11.1 will probably be re-spun
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Launchpad down for maintenance till 11:00 UTC
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | http://goo.gl/cjEFkO |
<smartboyhw> Anyone care to update kdelibs 4.11.1 in Ninjas? There is a new build out (I'm busy on other stuff)
<soee> there is already 4.11.1 ?
<smartboyhw> soee, not yet for Raring
<smartboyhw> We are still fixing it
<soee> Raring or KDE ?
<soee> thers a bigger problem with NM in Saucy i think
<smartboyhw> soee, KDE 4.11.1 on Saucy
<smartboyhw> soee, networkmanagement?
<smartboyhw> What's the issue?
<soee> NM widget i think, after upgrade on saucy it wont connect by default to any network, and the icon on panel is not loading, i have to open widget, turn off network, than turn it on again
<soee> than it will connect
<smartboyhw> soee, weird
<BluesKaj> Hi all again
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want to host http://dot.kde.org/2013/08/31/akademy-2014-call-host ?;P
 * smartboyhw recommends that to yofel and shadeslayer too
<shadeslayer> I am moving to spain, and Bilbao hosted the last one
<shadeslayer> so kind of pointless to do it there again
<shadeslayer> and the Desktop Summit was hosted in Berlin 2 years ago
<shadeslayer> so again, too recent
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :(
<shadeslayer> can't have it in India, too much travel
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, can't have it in HK too:P
<smartboyhw> So, no.
<shadeslayer> I propose Finland
<shadeslayer> jussi can host it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, +1
<shadeslayer> but wait
<jussi> +1 from me :D
<shadeslayer> there was Akademy in Tampere 
<smartboyhw> jussi, please apply.
<shadeslayer> 3-4 years ago I think
<smartboyhw> \o/ My first Debian package is sponsored (still waiting within NEW queue)
<jussi> pfft. my place is too small
<shadeslayer> all we need is room in your heart
<jussi> awwww
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> uffff
<shadeslayer> pinentry is broken
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> remove ibus-qt4 and it should work again
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on https://i149035099.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/149035099/kiten_4%3A4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1_4%3A4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa2.diff.gz?token=282da7659411f8810582587cb62976db
<shadeslayer> ( assuming that comes up for you )
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/kiten_4%3A4.11.1-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu13.10%7Eppa1_4%3A4.11.1-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu13.10%7Eppa2.diff.gz
<yofel> nope, need my own token or I just get a 404
<shadeslayer> try the second link
<yofel> doesn't work either
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> ah well
<yofel> but ack for the change for me
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> tehehe : String found where operator expected at /home/buildd/.sbuildrc line 4, near "121.227.56.51 - - [01/May/2012:10:09:12 +0000] ""
<yofel> IMO it could even be 4.*.abi1, as that's all that's relevant
<yofel> oh come on -.-
 * yofel is tired of broken buildd's
<shadeslayer> hm, you're right
 * shadeslayer fixes
 * yofel -> dinner
<shadeslayer> okay, I think I've fixed all of 4.11
<shadeslayer> 4.11.1 I mean
 * shadeslayer checks if kdelibs was reuploaded
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on that symbol rename in kde-workspace?
<shadeslayer> and the pykde4 FTBFS
<yofel> shadeslayer: as far as aseigo goes kde-workspace API is private (see what was written in the last libtaskmanager discussion). So dunno.
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I thought as well
 * shadeslayer pokes Eike since he probably knows more
<shadeslayer> yofel: probably comes from 750a5b90d52a58af721d3838faa77f4bac37752e
<yofel> 4f4290491b517ce0288aa9ea07c5885c985f6093 in KDE/4.11, no?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<yofel> I'm lost on pykde4
<yofel> akonadi changed API o.O?
<shadeslayer> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> maybe send an email to the packagers list?
<shadeslayer> and whats up with okular on amd64
<yofel> huh
 * shadeslayer tries in pbuilder
<yofel> I would've said kde-runtime, but that's done...
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it works in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> seems to work now
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you run the backport script?
<shadeslayer> or hmm
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace is still not fixed
<yofel> hm, plenty of red left
<jjesse> afternoon
<shadeslayer> after jjesse
<shadeslayer> jjesse: I thought you were watching the football game
<shadeslayer> or atleast twitter suggests that
<jjesse> i am watching the football game
<shadeslayer> :)
<jjesse> gotta be able to rant on twitter as well right?
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> enough RFC reading for tonight
 * shadeslayer heads to bed
<shadeslayer> night everyone :)
<yofel> nini
<jjesse> night shadeslayer 
<BluesKaj> wow, dns stress this aft ...bloody ISP's alternate dns server is down , had to reset netwoking files
<BluesKaj> don't think I'll use any recomends from my source at the ISP , unreliable .altho it's probly not his fault
<manchicken> I could do with a heck of a lot fewer technical difficulties.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-01
<Noskcaj> What should i do to the new symbols that are suggested on the build status page?
<yofel> Noskcaj: which ones?
<yofel> if it's kde-workspace, that's missing a symbol and shadeslayer was investigating that
<Noskcaj> yofel, i was looking at liblangtag, but really i'm asking about all of them
<Noskcaj> i just need something to do
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, what do you want to do?
<smartboyhw> (And BTW, we are now in Feature Freeze)
<yofel> aah, that build status page
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you can update those which are "bugfix" releases I think
<yofel> he was asking about symbols
<yofel> Noskcaj: I would personally leave it, as the package is synced from debian
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah, symbols:)
<smartboyhw> Heh heh
<yofel> I don't think symbols really justify an ubuntu diff just for them
<Noskcaj> ok
 * Noskcaj resume playing borderlans
<Noskcaj> *borderlands
<yofel> ^^
<smartboyhw> The WHAT?
<manchicken> Hey all, anybody know a thing or two about the bcm nonsense with Saucy?
<manchicken> That gigantic old HP I had back at UDS-Sevilla, I'm trying to image it using Saucy, but every time I try to install the restricted drivers I get a panic.
<manchicken> I have a non-ideal dev setup going, a clean build on this old HP box. I'm not sure how fantastic it'll be long-term, but for now it should help me finish this piece I was doing.
<manchicken> I'm currently configuring the build environment and all that fun stuff.
<manchicken> This old HP doesn't really work well with Saucy.
<manchicken> ScottK: You still doing arm builds?
<manchicken> I'm just going through the build outcome reports trying to see if there's anything I could find useful.
<ScottK> manchicken: I can test build something for you if you have a fix you'd like checked.
<manchicken> I'm just kinda looking at stuff.
<ScottK> K.
<manchicken> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147516816/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.kubrick_4%3A4.11.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<manchicken> That's one I just saw.
<manchicken> I'm prepping a build environment on an 8-year-old machine, so it's taking a while :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<manchicken> I'm still installing prereqs.
<manchicken> Okay, for this one the answer is pretty simple...
<manchicken> You have two conflicting definitions for GLintptr. One eventually resolves to `int` while the other resolves to `signed long int`
<manchicken> There's gotta be some macro that is making it pick on over the other on Intel, because on my x86-64 box: sizeof(int)==4 and sizeof(signed long int)==8
<ScottK> On arm, GL is actually GLES.  Is it defined differently?
<manchicken> Yeah
<Noskcaj> Does anyone mind if i work on qt4-x11? make it lintian clean(er), add symbols, patch a few things
<manchicken> The GLES2 is actually the one defining the type to be larger.
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Changes like that should ideally be done in Debian for qt4-x11.
<ScottK> It's probably not your best choice of things to work on.
<Noskcaj> ScottK, ok
<Noskcaj> ScottK, even though it's an ubuntu only version?
<manchicken> I will need help with the wifi drivers on this HP machine eventually.
<Noskcaj> and seems to have been always
<ScottK> We try to minimize the diff.
<manchicken> Saucy's broadcom package panics the kernel on install.
<Noskcaj> ok
<ScottK> BTW, the mail you sent about Qt on pppc is only Qt5.  Kubuntu is currently using Qt4 only, so it doesn't affect us.
<ScottK> The Qt5 V8 powerpc port issues should be decided upstream.
<tsimpson> I thought they (Qt) had a "V4" engine for where V8 doesn't work
<Noskcaj> ScottK, ok, although it does make a stack of your packages FTBFS
<ScottK> Yes, but it needs solving upstream, not here.
<Noskcaj> ok
<manchicken> I think I need to submit a bug for the 3rd party driver installer.
<manchicken> It silently exits if there's no network, it seems.
<tsimpson> apparently V8 is gone in 5.2
<manchicken> ScottK: I think libqapt is using qt5...
<manchicken> The latest version...
<manchicken> I'm fact-checking myself.
<manchicken> I'm wrong, ignore me.
<manchicken> Yay... the latest apt-pkg has deprecated a method used by qapt.
<manchicken> wtf... why does a `sudo make install` result in erros from GNUmakefile?
<manchicken> manchicken@chickenChicken:~/chickenSandwich/Documents/Devel/kubuntu/libqapt$ sudo make install
<manchicken> make: stat: GNUmakefile: Permission denied
<manchicken> make: stat: makefile: Permission denied
<manchicken> make: stat: Makefile: Permission denied
<manchicken> make: stat: install: Permission denied
<manchicken> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<manchicken> Weaksauce
<manchicken> Okay, it's an sshfs permissions problem. Great...
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to head to bed. I have an 8AM 10mi run, so I'll jump online once I've finished with that.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ping
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i'm here
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, private message?
<Noskcaj> sure
<smartboyhw> yofel, we still need to fix kde-workspace also
<smartboyhw> Can't access the buildlog, so can't do anything
<yofel> are you using chromium?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping, found something out wrt. kde-workspace?
<smartboyhw> Huh, Chromium doesn't work with that!?
<yofel> smartboyhw: use something else ;)
 * smartboyhw thinks EVERY browser has a flaw
<smartboyhw> For Firefox, everything crashes easily
<yofel> Launchpad is really only validated against firefox
<smartboyhw> For Rekonq/Konqueror, can't access pad
<smartboyhw> For Chromium, can't access LP buildlogs
<smartboyhw> yofel, I think they ARE switching from Firefox to Chromium in 14.04 or so, right?
<yofel> first time I hear about that
<smartboyhw> yofel, they originally wanted to do the switch in 13.10
<smartboyhw> But obviously, they can't make it
<smartboyhw> (And BTW, it's facing strong opposition)
<smartboyhw> For me, it's strong "yes"
<yofel> depends. For me firefox works better in general. rekonq is too slow and chromium uses too much memory
<smartboyhw> yofel, in reverse, Firefox always crashes for me
<yofel> though i have both firefox and chromium running right now
<smartboyhw> And rekonq isn't good at anything
<smartboyhw> Can't read KDE pads:(
<yofel> rekonq is good at desktop integration. And that's it
<smartboyhw> yofel, looks like kde-workspace got some symbols again
<yofel> it's missing one, shadeslayer was looking at it
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> I think we will want 4.11.1 out a.s.a.p for KDE SC 4.11.1:P
<smartboyhw> Oops, 13.10 Beta 1;P
<Peace-> mm sudo service networking restart => kde nework manager crash
<smartboyhw> In debian/rules, you define DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH variable but don't use
<smartboyhw> it. You also override dh_auto_configure to reinvoke it as is.
<smartboyhw> How to reinvoke?
<BluesKaj> "Morning folks
<smartboyhw> ^ Ignore me, solved that out
<shadeslayer> yofel: smartboyhw Eike isn't online
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, who isn't online?
<shadeslayer> the guy we need to consult regarding the new symbols
<shadeslayer> though I think we should just go ahead and patch it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh
 * smartboyhw volunteers shadeslayer to patch since he has to finish his summer homework for school tmr
 * shadeslayer potentially has Conjunctivitis
<shadeslayer> can't look at the screen for too long
<smartboyhw> Conjunctivities?!
 * smartboyhw does not know biology too well for this
<shadeslayer> Conjunctivitis, yes, inflamation/swelling around the eye , it's not too much at the moment, just broke out last night, but I need to consult a doctor tomorrow
<shadeslayer> kubotu: wikipedia Conjunctivitis
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh:(
<shadeslayer> hmmm ... I suppose that's broken then
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1197317] After KDE update in Saucy, PowerDevil does not suspend the system @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197317 (by Wladimir Mutel)
<manchicken> Okay, I need someone to help me help you.
<manchicken> FindKDE4Internal.cmake <-- cmake is complaining that this isn't found.
<yofel> That file is part of kdelibs5-dev if it's not installed, otherwise please pastebin the output of whatever you're trying to do. 
<manchicken> Argh... I think that it's a cache file...
<manchicken> I wish there was a good way to say `cmake clean up everything you generated`
<yofel> rm -rf ? ^^
<manchicken> With cmake, it seems like at least half of all of my trouble is due to cache files.
<manchicken> YEah, but where do I delete stuff? :)
<yofel> hm, with cmake, the usual way to build something is to make a 'build' folder and run cmake in there, then you can simply delete everything later
<yofel> if you ran cmake in the source it's harder
<yofel> if it's a git clone you can run 'git clean -dfx' to remove any files that aren't tracked by git
<yofel> in any other case I would probably just unpack/fetch the source again
<manchicken> No, this time I was actually missing the kdelibs5-dev
<manchicken> SWEET! I have a build environment.
<manchicken> I might actually be able to do something useful today.
<manchicken> I'm going to have to deal with a little bit of trouble using sshfs with the build process, but it seems like if I throw it the reconnect option then it works just fine.
<manchicken> Tonio: You there?
<manchicken> I love how sometimes a build issue with Polkit or Debconf results in weird errors which have apparently nothing to do with the actual problem.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Hey man, you there?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: yup
<manchicken> So, I'm having polkit trouble.
<manchicken> I suspect that it's due to how I'm running this thing.
<JontheEchidna> oh?
<manchicken> Yeah, I'm running it on an old laptop I'm forwarding X on.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, yeah, that sounds like it could be the problem if you're having problems. Unfortunately I don't really have any experience using forwarded-X
<manchicken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052834/
<manchicken> That's what I'm seeing.
<manchicken> So, as a different approach, I'm trying to set up VNC on the laptop and just VNC in.
<JontheEchidna> bug 614291
<ubottu> bug 614291 in policykit (Ubuntu) "PolicyKit authentication does not work over X forwarding" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614291
<manchicken> But I'm having a hard time finding a VNC server that'll play nice with headless machines
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I suppose that's a problem then :)
<manchicken> I can't get Saucy to play nice with wifi drivers, so I just set it up in my closet on a wire and I'm trying to work with it using my ASUS.
<manchicken> This is frustrating...
<manchicken> I can't get any of the VNC packages on saucy to play nice.
<manchicken> I am having no end to trouble with this thing.
<manchicken> SWEET!
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: So... yeah... trying to remove sources results in ALL sources being removed...
<manchicken> apachelogger: Is it okay for me just to go out to the filessytem and delete the file?
<manchicken> I'm thinking of cheating, writing the sources to an exceedingly-obtusely named file if we're worried someone might actually have a file written that.
<manchicken> Anybody ever install krazy2 before?
<manchicken> I'm trying to run this util on the code before I send it to Harald again and make a fool of myself :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-25
<Riddell> Quintasan: you pinged?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did. I accidentaly the screen in Archos G9 101
<Quintasan> I consider this a good opportunity to have you guys decide about future of Active on Akademy
<apachelogger> ur missing a verb old friend
<Quintasan> But broken stuff is broken stuff.
<Quintasan> Should I try getting it repaired or replaced? Getting a new replacement is going to be hard since you can't really find it anymore in shops
<yofel> I wouldn't touch it again until it's just another plasma 5 interface
<apachelogger> oh bother, version bumpery in kubuntu-automation depends on a manual list of stuff ti may bump
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That was on purpose.
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> also, what yofel said
<Quintasan> That still needs a formal decision or something
<yofel> apachelogger: that's because there should be a json file or whatever for source <-> binary matching, or a 2 pass processing. None of that exists yet
<Quintasan> Riddell: I asked some of KC people but got no definite answer yet.
<apachelogger> active is not moving forward in its present version.
<apachelogger> there's your decision
<Quintasan> What about the device?
<apachelogger> any and all time spent on it is a waste of time and better had been spent on creating a suitable replacment using plasmashell(5)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: don't know, don't care :P
<apachelogger> that you will have to ask the KC about
<apachelogger> for all I care you could plug a screen to it and use it as a media control center or something :P
<Quintasan> That's what I'm trying to do -_-
<apachelogger> an external screen
<apachelogger> control = re.sub(r'%s\s*\(>=.*?\)' % builddep, '%s (>= %s%s)' % (builddep, epoch, upstreamVersion), control)
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> python often is a lot like perl
<apachelogger> completely and utterly unreadable
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: do I have to build full kdelibs for patching drkonqi? I guess
<yofel> how is that not readable... replaces <pkg> (>= .*) with the new dep
<yofel> should probably be done with deb822 rather
<yofel> maybe
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> control.gsub!(/#{builddep}\s*\(>=.*?\)/, "#{builddep} (>= #{epoch}#{upstreamVersion}")
<apachelogger> that does what you said
<apachelogger> the python line just does % jerking :P
<apachelogger> silly languages be silly
<yofel> *shrug*, it does the job
<apachelogger> so does perl
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> yofel: what's your thought on this... should we put the logic into an own script and call that from initial-upload as well as the CP scripting or should we simply replicate the regex into the CP stuff
 * apachelogger thinks putting it into a script is more future proof
<yofel> do that, initial upload needs a rewrite at some point anway
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if CP gets full adoption including upstream tarball madness in jenkins initial upload will become unnecessary
<apachelogger> that's in 10 years then xD
<yofel> well, some of our workflow will probably be obsolete after 4.14 is done anyway. With git some more of it
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> I really should not look at our scripts' code
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8138983/
<apachelogger> which actually makes me continue to wonder why oxygen-font has a different version
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does oxygen-font have a different version than the rest of workspace?
<apachelogger> and why kscreen
<Riddell> apachelogger: oxygen-fonts does because the upstream maintainer called it 0.4 then forked his own project and disappeared, I didn't change it in the hope of him coming back but I think I should
<Riddell> apachelogger: the libkscreen developer says it's not part of Plasma and should have a different version number
<Riddell> kscreen hasn't been released yet although the developer says we should package it and I think sgclark did that and I'll review it today
<apachelogger> good thing we decided against 14.month versions, they would have been so much less confusing -.-
<Riddell> mm hmm
 * apachelogger squints over ecm having a different version
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there, in may you asked why neon recipes were separated in folders and I removed it and now I need the feature!
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> not python3 compatible
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> oh because of launchpad lib
<Riddell> jussi: can you remember the postal address you used to send stuff to akademy?
<apachelogger> yofel, debfx: please review that I did not screw up in kubuntu-automation rev 437
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=437&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 437
<apachelogger> ubottu: ur silly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ur silly
<apachelogger> btw I still find it very drunk that frameworks has no epoch
<apachelogger> also makes my life harder than it needs to be
<Riddell> apachelogger: why would it need an epoch? all new sources
<apachelogger> because it makes automation more complicated that's why
<yofel> live with it, or talk with maxy about adding an epoch
<apachelogger> consider build recipe A and B, A has no epoch, B has an epoch, B depends on A
<Riddell> plasma and framework version numbers don't align anyway
<apachelogger> that's less of a problem than epoch
<apachelogger> to find out the epoch of a package you need to actually look at the packaging
<yofel> and?
<apachelogger> which is substantial more complicated if A and B are atomic units that do not know about one another
<Riddell> well how would it know the rest of the version number?
<apachelogger> if you assume that all of plasma has the same version and all of frameworks has the same version then interdependencies are always that very same version number
<yofel> maxy already complained about that, so that'll most like not be the case in debian
<apachelogger> and a dependency from plasma to frameworks would be based of what is defined in cmake, but since epochs might be involved or not you do not know
<apachelogger> yofel: complained about what? things being released having the same versions?
<yofel> things being released with new versions if nothing changed
<Riddell> but all of frameworks has no epoch, if you know it's in frameworks you know the epoch
<apachelogger> I hope he takes that up with upstream
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes and if that changes then you get crap like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8138983/
<yofel> what he currently does with the SC is what we do with --sru, except that he applies that to any version
<yofel> apachelogger: that's about different package sets though
<apachelogger> yofel: the hardcoding of special casing?
<yofel> ah, that at the top no
<apachelogger> all of it is special casing :P
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yofel> it's a workaround for not actually having a package database with versions
<yofel> well, the center part should've been done differently
<apachelogger> all of it should IMHO, the thing at the bottom sort of is upstream screwup tho
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alive?
<shadeslayer> Yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you by any chance break the bzr branches? debian/rules:4: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> oh, 15.15 doesn't exist
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you by any chance not upload pkg-kde-tools and thus break all the bzr branches?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<Riddell> apachelogger: he's still playing tabletennis
<kfunk> work harder!
<apachelogger> Riddell: tell him to come to workstation and fix the branches plz
<apachelogger> he's holding up CP
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pkg-kde-tools is in staging
<shadeslayer> why do you need tier 1 for CP
<shadeslayer> I thought we were only doing plasma
 * Riddell puts kscreen git into kubuntu-ppa/next
<shadeslayer> which is why I broke them a little bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that was until Riddell decided to bump plasma-desktop requirement
<apachelogger> actually david had a commit on friday I believe that also increased the requirement to kf5 master somewhere
<shadeslayer> uff
<apachelogger> so we need kf5 to proceed now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: give me 20 minutes
<apachelogger> yeah, I am playing around with jenkins right now anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also do note  my query about that btw
<Riddell> yofel: anything blocking bug 1353973 kde-workspace update to 4.11.11 in trusty?
<ubottu> bug 1353973 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.11" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353973
<yofel> I don't think so
<Riddell> I'd like to make sure bug 1304805 gets fixed, somehow we lost the fix I did
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<Riddell> yofel: ok I'll upload 4.11.11 with that fix for qdbus 
<yofel> go ahead
<apachelogger> Riddell: the fix is still there
<apachelogger> qtchooser is still broken
<BluesKaj> heh, what about logout failure ? ")
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the fix?
<apachelogger> Riddell: alias
<apachelogger> it's not a fix really
<apachelogger> it's a workaround
<apachelogger> the fix would be to make qtchooser not broken
<apachelogger> of course no one wants to do that, so we have that workaround there
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it uses quotes which aparently break sometimes and need to be removed
<Riddell> qdbus="QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus" ->  qdbus=QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus
<apachelogger> Riddell: no it doesn't
<apachelogger> read the comments
<apachelogger> what happens is that they have qdbus:i386 installed while they need qdbus:amd64
<apachelogger> and since qtchooser is dumb as shit it doesn't manage to look for i386 on amd64 so it fails
<apachelogger> that's not a new issue and that's not an unknown issue really
<Riddell> how on earth do they get qdbus:386 installed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: but we did upload it without the quotes and that did fix the issues for people, the quotes have re-appeared somehow, should we not upload it without the quotes again?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you uploaded a var assignment without quotes which broke the invocation
<apachelogger> so I changed it to an alias with quotes as otherwise the alias also would be broken
<apachelogger> i.e. what we have now is correct
<apachelogger> qtchooser is still broken, so things still fall over
<Riddell> hmm, right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, I am wondering, alas, I am not yet sure this is entirely possible but ... we could use jenkins and do dependency tracking there (I am not yet sure upstream even does that tho, it seems a big not so dynamic maybe) and then have one build project per packaging repo, the build themselves would then block on launchpad, so the build would be make-source -> upload-source -> wait-on-launchpad-build-green
<apachelogger> that way we could possibly even elevate the bdep version requirement fiddling in CP as builds always would happen in the correct order anyway
<apachelogger> so far the theory anyway :)
<shadeslayer> so, jenkins is blocked till LP is green?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the relevant jenkins build job yes
<shadeslayer> also, all of this sounds suspiciously like ubuntu's CI train
<shadeslayer> or CI aeroplane
<apachelogger> well, it's all CI :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they don't land into PPAs though do they, they really just do CI with debs?
<shadeslayer> I thought they landed in PPA's
<shadeslayer> and then PPA promoted to archive
<shadeslayer> I think ScottK knows more
<apachelogger> ScottK: please sprinkle some wisdom
<shadeslayer> also, there's a mail about that
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/NewbieGuide
<apachelogger> prepare a silo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's so complicated it gives me a headache
<apachelogger> well, I already had one, but you know what I mean :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> You have a preproduction code silo in silo-000. You only have access to it if you check "use preproduction silo" 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: CI Airline seems better
<shadeslayer> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1LQK5Xll3D-G_zSFgFFDZiCmIZ8P33b_C7crefECsquA/edit#slide=id.gdde8ecc3_016
<apachelogger> it does generally seem a lot like what we need
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: airline still looks like aeroplane science
<shadeslayer> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1LQK5Xll3D-G_zSFgFFDZiCmIZ8P33b_C7crefECsquA/edit#slide=id.g121c94af0_04 < seems like Ubuntu Engineering doesn't know how planes fly
<shadeslayer> that one is clearly crashing into the ground
<apachelogger> good things we don't make software for planes I guess :O
<apachelogger> QA sign off needed: only in effect if we are in TRAINCON-0 - and then *only* stuff with QA-sign-off: granted can enter the image 
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you know, I do write a lot of weird things even when sober
<apachelogger> but that citrain thing totally doesn't compute for me
<shadeslayer> TRAINCON-0 is when things regress
<shadeslayer> I think
<shadeslayer> that's what I recall at least
<shadeslayer> so say the camera app breaks
<shadeslayer> status goes into TRAINCON-0 to stop things from landing
<shadeslayer> ( like DEFCON 0 ? )
<apachelogger> couldn't possibly be called LANDINGHALT or whatever
<apachelogger> that'd not be fancy enough now would it
<apachelogger> https://github.com/robru/citrain-web I do like how canonical things aren't being put in bzr :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is pkg-kde fixed yet?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> please wait
<shadeslayer> still trying to figure out a proper solution
<apachelogger> but I am heading out soon
<apachelogger> you'll have to launch builder then
<apachelogger> I'd like to look into t1 FTBFS tomorrow
 * apachelogger wonders why the citrain website uses google spreadsheets as data provider
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just tell me how
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: su kubuntu -> build-builder
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> that's all?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should totally show alex the train thing, it's like what we always wanted for RRs xD
<shadeslayer> :)
 * apachelogger finds it a bit confusing how that is wired up with jenkins though
<shadeslayer> I rarely see him these days
<shadeslayer> but will try to remember
<apachelogger> anywho, ubuntu CI things would cause overhead we don't want or need
<apachelogger> considering we never directly land into production archives there's no benefit from all the excess steps involved there
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> I do also believe that our staging PPAs need substantial amounts of QA and automation though, so I definitely can imagine us adopting simplified workflows at some point ^^
<apachelogger> pfts
<apachelogger> dep tracking via jenkins truly is not very exciting
<apachelogger> what we could do is have a script trigger everything but everything initial waits for their dependencies to be built
<apachelogger> somewhat nasty, and I am not quite sure what the use of jenkins would be then but hey, options
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> ohoho, I think I found api for dep meddling hooray
<Riddell> anyone know how to read the output from the jenkins upgrade test? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upgrade-kubuntu-trusty-utopic-desktop-amd64/
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1353973 for your SRU love
<ubottu> bug 1353973 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.11" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353973
<kdeuser56> what is the exact diff command for the patches that are in the debian.tar.xz?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bubb.al/vote
<shadeslayer> Interestingly Barcelona says "No"
<shadeslayer> I'm afraid it's quite a bit of red all over the map
<alket> .al ? its my country :p
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: got my mail about sddm still not accepting noninteractive and text?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I was looking at that now
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I am afraid your kubuntu_raise_after_drkonqi.patch needs to be adjusted for kcrash framework (code changed a bit)
<shadeslayer> I would imagine so
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: fwiw using noninteractive + text on the regular kubuntu ISO boots to the desktop directly
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what regular iso?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: wait, I am away for a few minutes to eat, then I will look at it again ... (though I tried all options independently (only text, only noninteractive, both)
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: same here
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I think a bug report would be better btw
<apachelogger> brm brm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we could apparently use jenkins but it wouldn't do much
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> namely we'd need an outside tool that somehow gathers up all bdep relationships and then sets up the jenkins dependencies accordingly
<apachelogger> then we'd need a helper tool that jenkins can use to do the work as earlier lined out get-upload-wait
<apachelogger> launchpad would do the heavy lifting
<apachelogger> then we'd probably want another tool to do static log analysis and fail the job depending on that (e.g. mark fail when a cmake dep is not found)
<apachelogger> so in the end what jenkins would do is poll bzr for changes and display build status :P
<apachelogger> workwise however it wouldn't make much difference whether we use jenkins or not the heap of the work would be to split builder up into more than one tool so that it can do parallel builds (and then either the existing builder would orchestrate or jenkins)
<apachelogger> in the long run I have a very unreasonable feeling that jenkins would be nicer
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: the behaviour seems to be consistent across ubuntu and kubuntu btw
<shadeslayer> both boot directly into the desktop
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: hm ... not here 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: did you remove the maybe-ubiquity parameter?
<shadeslayer> no
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: okay did that, because it seems to contradict noninteractive
<shadeslayer> btw why do you need this
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the noninteractive boot option?
<shadeslayer> why do you need noninteractive mode
<shadeslayer> yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: for preseeding 
<shadeslayer> might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel about that
<shadeslayer> maybe something changed
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> just to make sure that you're doing it the right way
<shadeslayer> just ask in #ubuntu-devel if there's a guide on preseeding
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: apparently preseeding / installer automation documentation for ubuntu is crap, unlike feora/redhat
<shadeslayer> which is why you should ask in #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> yeah so
<shadeslayer> removed maybe-ubiquity
<shadeslayer> booted with noniteractive text
<shadeslayer> boots to desktop
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: where? on the latest kubuntu utopic iso?
<shadeslayer> yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: wtf, i just tried that
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what do you use? virtualbox? kvm?
<shadeslayer> vbox
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't forget to run builder kthxbai
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm waiting on Sune for a answer
<apachelogger> revert the branches and merge into unstable or something then :P
<shadeslayer> will run builder after fixing shit, so maybe sometime around dinner?
<shadeslayer> uf
<apachelogger> CI breakage is bad breakage
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> really off now
<shadeslayer> bye
<shadeslayer> not if it's intended
<shadeslayer> I'd rather not do reverts
<shadeslayer> more work
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: hm ... sorry I can't reproduce what you are seeing, I subsitute "maybe-ubiquity" with "text noninteractive" and the noninteractive installer starts up
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I can make a screencast if you do not believe me
<shadeslayer> I do believe you
<shadeslayer> I just don't know what else to do here
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: regarding doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<shadeslayer> The one place I could think of
<shadeslayer> where this would be configured
<shadeslayer> was casper
<shadeslayer> I fixed that last week
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: text an noninteractive work on all isos except the plasma 5 one and the neon one (text works for neon though i believe)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: and i find it strange that despite removing all stuff in /etc/rc?.d/???sddm it still starts up ... why is that?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: official documentation is really really bad, but everything works for me with the mentioned isos, so it has something todo with plasma5 iso
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the "text" or "textonly" boot parameters, as well as the noninteractive boot parameters are documented in the official documentation
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: and I am currently not attatching any preseed file to the isos, I am just booting up the isos in a vm using the officially documented boot options and they are not respected
<kdeuser56> this has nothing to do with preseed whatsoever
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: apart form that i have asked about preseeding various times in the past in the ubuntu-devel channel and got funny and contradicting answers by different people
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it seems the general knowledge about preseeding (the desktop) is as bad as the documentation, or people simply do not want to share their knowledge
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: apart from that, the "maybe-ubiquity" option does not work either, which should bring up the dialog where you can choose between "install" and "try without installing"
<kdeuser56> sorry for the flooding and the rant, I know you guys are doing an awesome job
<Riddell> apachelogger: you ported software-properties and usb-creator to qt5, are you expecting those to be packaged and put into next?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: did someone already look into providing the breeze c++ implementation? (for neon)?
<Riddell> kdeuser56: what what?
<Riddell> I'm not sure what that is
<kdeuser56> Riddell: git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/hpereiradacosta/breeze as described here: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=122376
<Riddell> aah so shadeslayer was right in saying that qtcurve was being replaced
<Riddell> kdeuser56: anyway I doubt we'll package it until there's a release made, otherwise grumpyness tends to happen
<kdeuser56> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> makes me wonder what gtk 2 and 3 and qt 4 could be themed with
<Riddell> and libreoffice
<kdeuser56> Riddell: maybe hugo is so nice to also do the ports, since the work is based on oxygen
<soee> guys are you able to android device in dolphion and navigate through all dirs/subdirectories on it ?
<soee> *open
<Riddell> yes although it's slow and not always reliable
<soee> if i try to open some directory it is trying to read it and i se loading and loading and nothing more
<kdeuser56> Riddell: what is the diff command for the patches in kubuntu?
<Riddell> kdeuser56: we use quilt 
<Riddell> or sometimes I just use git diff
<Riddell> or sometimes I just use  diff -urN
<kdeuser56> Riddell: thanks
<kdeuser56> Riddell: where would I post a patch that should be included in a frameworks package?
<Riddell> it's .. sgclark!
<Riddell> aren't you trying to sync yourself to europe time?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping if you're around
<Riddell> -- Installing: /build/buildd/plasma-workspace-5.0.1/debian/tmp/usr/etc/xdg/wallpaper.knsrc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: next-staging installing into /usr/etc/ not /etc ?
<sgclark> Riddell: Sorry, seems quassel failed to inform me of highlight. Trying being the operative word. Will be putting serious effort this week.
<ScottK> Riddell: I've had no time for SRU stuff recently.
<ahoneybun> hey valorie Riddell 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you not clean up staging after 5.1?
<apachelogger> why was that in staging anyway when it didn't land in next?
<valorie> I've added a link to our notes to the Bof page
<valorie> and added a note in the notes about sune vorela wanting to meet with us in the morning
 * valorie goes back to watching a very old doctor who ep
<Riddell> apachelogger: why was what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kf5.1 is in next-staging and I do not compute why
<sgclark> hmmm yeah what is the deal with next, some of the versions are 5.1.0 and some are 5.0.1 and none made it to next ppa
 * sgclark is going to need gallons of coffee for this schedule
<Riddell> hmm I'll take a look
<apachelogger> sgclark: it's because 5.1 should not have been in next-staging as it never was supposed to go to next and when it was then uploaded to the archive staging didn't get cleared which didn't help either
 * apachelogger thinks we might have to get more staging repos soonishy
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok, I guess I don't understand why it wouldn't go to next, is it a beta release or something?
<apachelogger> sgclark: no, because frameworks go to the archive
<apachelogger> well, until release or as long as we get feature freeze exceptions anyway ^^
<sgclark> so it needs to go to ninja staging to prep for archive or ?
<apachelogger> I do not think we have a PPA were it should have been preped, ninjas would have been more appropriate though
<sgclark> Ok, my apologies then.
<apachelogger> not your fault really
<apachelogger> muchos complicated
 * apachelogger puts figuring out stage ppas on todo for CP
<sgclark> Riddell: apachelogger: any idea why the mix of 5.0.1 and 5.1.0... seems that would bugger up depends...
<yofel_> sgclark: that should be plasma and kf5, no?
<yofel_> they don't have matching versions
<sgclark> yofel: yep that is it, thanks
<apachelogger> as I said yesterday... good thing upstream decided against year.month versions, that'd have been way too reasonable :P
<yofel> isn't that going to be used for the applications? :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: order jaegermeister for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides a glass of Jägermeister down the bar, shouting 'Jogdzeit is!'.
<apachelogger> I really think this used to be different
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger>     when "jaegermeister" then
<apachelogger>       "throws out cough syrup! whoop! whoop!"
<apachelogger> it's a good thing the bar plugins has like 300 forks all over the place because I cannot be bothered to use the feature I built to override and add random stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I am not coming today BTW, feel quite lightheaded and sick :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did tell you to rest yesterday!
<Riddell> but oh no, like the alpha male you are, you came in and did useful things all day long!
<shadeslayer> Yeah :(
<shadeslayer> Should have listened
<shadeslayer> Did not get a wink of sleep last night too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can watch the independence debate on bbc iplayer, salmond kicks darling's eyebrows into cedeing to become a new state
<shadeslayer> Heh
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - ¡My eyebrows are going to cede! | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger, sgclark: kf5 5.1.0 is not in next ppa because it is in the utopic-release archive
<apachelogger> yes
<sgclark> right. cleared up thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind reserving a bof room for Kubuntu dev days at  Akademy
<apachelogger> Riddell: it shouldn't be in next-staging though
<apachelogger> as that is staging for next
<sgclark> Riddell: apachelogger: safe for me to delete from staging ?
<apachelogger> sgclark: yeah, be careful though I think there's other stuff lingering in there
<apachelogger> e.g. I think usbcreator should have a staged build
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we have one do we not?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes but there's stuff in staging we want kept
<shadeslayer> I did not put it on the wiki
<Riddell> sgclark: extra-cmake-modules that shadeslayer uploaded, although it breaks stuff in /etc
<Riddell> so maybe delete it if it causes problems
<sgclark> Riddell: I also noticed mkspecs are being installed in wrong dir again
<shadeslayer> I would have fixed it today :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ecm again
<Riddell> I uploaded a plasma-workspace
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is ecm in archive or just staging?
<sgclark> I am only going to delete 5.1.0 frameworks
<Riddell> sgclark: right so just delete that extra-cmake-modules
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: staging
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119901/
<shadeslayer> For full context
<apachelogger> yeah, drop it from stage -> bad package  :P
<apachelogger> tier1 branches should be reverted to building condition with present pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I am expecting mail today btw
<sgclark> Riddell: kde-runtime 4:4.13.97 in next staging?
<Riddell> sgclark: la la la, delete that
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-frameworks-devel/2014-August/018572.html woo kdepimlibs split 30 different ways
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: sorry about yesterdays rant ... was not meant to be at you
<apachelogger> thy shaltn't rant at my shadeslayer
<apachelogger> he's not well, plus only I get to rant at him
<sgclark> shadeslayer: you uploaded a few 5.1.0-0ubuntu2 frameworks, are those needed?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: wont happen again, and it was more a rant about ubuntu installer 
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: its alright :)
<shadeslayer> It is a bug
 * apachelogger even knows where the bug is :P
<shadeslayer> Someone more knowledgeable needs to look at it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh? fix it !
<apachelogger> enotime
<shadeslayer> Sddm init script ?
<shadeslayer> That's the only other place I can think of ?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: nuke em
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it doesn't handle text cmdline IIRC
<apachelogger> or well, to put it as usual: it should just replicate what lightdm does
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I will look at it tomorrow then
<kdeuser56> :-))
<sgclark> apachelogger: Riddell: ok so next ppa, frameworks in archive don't need to be in next ppa correct?
<Riddell> right
<sgclark> ok removing
<apachelogger> yeah, plus the version in next is outdated anyway :)
<Riddell> they should all be in the archive so you can remove them all from the ppa
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, since you were asking about usbcreator ... they are in next, except usbcreator is currently outdated
<apachelogger> feel free to test the autobuild waiting in staging
<apachelogger> if good please move to next
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: and thanks again for pointing me to the source yesterday, I have modified the patch and it works as expected
<apachelogger> sweet
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I have updated your diff for kcrash framework, but I guess it does not make much sense yet, since drkonqi needs a patch too, right? (the button you can check/uncheck) to report the problem
<Riddell> apachelogger: even kubuntu-driver-manager is in next?
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: might be, or maybe that was waiting on qapt/kauth/polkit
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: which package is that patch in? I'll happily try to apply it to the frameworks package, compile and test
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark: shouldn't we also nuke plasma5.0.1 from staging?
<sgclark> it is in ppa so i am thinking yes
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: i though kde-runtime since it contains a drkonqi binary but it does not seem like that
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: kde-runtime in 4.x, plasma-workspace in 5.x
<apachelogger> or maybe plasma-desktop for 5.x
<apachelogger> workspace says dpkg
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/files/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_drkonqi_whoopsie_integration.patch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: when are we moving the patch list page to qa.kubuntu?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: ah thanks, i know why i did not find it: because i am still on a saucy box 
<kdeuser56> i know EOL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone just needs to set it up
<apachelogger> never going to happen then :'<
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> hm
<kdeuser56> btw: does someone know an apt-file equivalent that can search source files? (like for exmaple if I wanted to find the package that contains kcrash.cpp)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you change the -j'ness of ctest in pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> either that or threadweaver has a new test that doesn't like -jN a lot
<shadeslayer> Nope
<apachelogger> actually I think the test is crap
<Riddell> wow our bindings are screwed, smoke all sorts of broken and then the new perl adds to perl's issues
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> all for bindings that nobody much uses :(
 * shadeslayer puts on some music
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo-widgets5 needs a review when you have a moment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAPjTHA19Kw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I told you to go back to sleep :@
<apachelogger> bugsies https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338568
<ubottu> KDE bug 338568 in general "master test not compatible with ctest -jN" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> I am in bed :(
<Riddell> sgclark: oh yes, what is it you're packaging it for?
<Riddell> sgclark: are you becoming a test suite maestro? cos that's still mostly black magic to me
<sgclark> Riddell: I have been working on packaging some frameworks branches eg kde-baseapps etc and the baloo-widgets we have done is very old.
<sgclark> Riddell: yes I am studying the mysteries of autopkgtests
<Riddell> well done
<Riddell> sgclark: I think these packages will need to go into experimental rather than next
<Riddell> else apachelogger will get grumpy
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah
<sgclark> I also had to package a snapshot of kio
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should make next-experimental?
<sgclark> That sounds like a good idea to me
<sgclark> pkg-kde-tools 0.15.15 in staging... story on this?
<apachelogger> kick it out
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> ok staging mostly clean. last bit of stragglers need to be looked out to see if they shoud be there or somewhere else.
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo 4:4.13.97 in next? :)
<yofel> sgclark: if you look at the ppa page, anything that's dark-grey can be deleted
 * yofel wonders if we could write a janitor for that
<sgclark> yofel: ok ty
<Riddell> sgclark: um, you can probably delete that
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 20 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark: baloo-widgets comments: I tidied up some formatting ↑
<Riddell>  baloo-widgets5 -> rename to baloo-widgets-kf5
<Riddell>  why comments in "No tests were found!!! I guess tests are not ready... Uncomment when they are" but then tests are in "testsuite.xsession"
<sgclark> Riddell: testsuite.xsession will not get called while it is commented.
<Riddell> sgclark: so should it not just all be deleted or do you expect it to be used in future?
<sgclark> Riddell: I would think tests will be functional in the future... one would hope. Can remove for now to avoid confusion if you like
<Riddell> sgclark: if it looks like they will be functional in future then great, keep them
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah the tests are there and seem to get built but do not seem to be called.. dh_auto_test results in the No tests found
<sgclark> Riddell: I can fiddle with it to see if I can manually call them 
<Riddell> sgclark: leave it for now and I'll ask vishesh what he expects them to do when he wakes up
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> debfx: can you give me a summary of your understanding of the smoke issue?
<apachelogger> any thoughts on how to fix the test https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183197397/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.kcoreaddons_5.1.0%2Bgit20140826.0941~9a623f9_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> send in a crack debugging coder?
<apachelogger> rmdir: failed to remove ‘debian/man’: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk:80: recipe for target 'cleanup_manpages' failed
<apachelogger> I have a feeling like pkg-kde-tools is still broken 
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> that's ignored
<apachelogger> I am a bit surprised by the amount of test fail due to integration issues
<apachelogger> makes me doubt the usefulness of running tests to begin with
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-driver-manager : Depends: libqapt3 but it is not installable
<Riddell> do you know where I can find that?
<apachelogger> staging
<Riddell> apachelogger: nothing in next-staging or staging PPAs with libqapt3
<apachelogger> Riddell: someone deleted it then
<Riddell> apachelogger: usb-creator-kde is just as broken in qt5 version with scary dbus errors, did it work for you?
<apachelogger> which is another problem with how we stage things right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's from the backend
<apachelogger> but yeah I have seen it last I used it
<Riddell> so it's pretty much useless :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know who might have a copy of the missing libqapt3 packaging?
<apachelogger> I think launchpad should
<debfx> Riddell: the c++11 feature definitions in qglobal.h have been shuffled around. now the smokegen preprocessor activates Qt c++11 features but it can't parse them.
<debfx> for some reason smokegen thinks "# if defined(__GXX_EXPERIMENTAL_CXX0X__) || __cplusplus >= 201103L" evaluate to true.
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages?field.name_filter=qapt&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<debfx> the "|| __cplusplus >= 201103L" part has been added with the latests Qt snapshot.
<debfx> without the debian patch in smokegen it works fine.
<Riddell> debfx: you are truely elite
<Riddell> debfx: so smokegen_load_system_defines.diff is to blame?
<debfx> possibly. at least you only hit the bug when that patch is applied.
<debfx> I haven't dug deeper than that.
<Riddell> debfx: do you know the fallout from removing the patch?
 * Riddell lunches
<debfx> could break the build on some architectures.
<apachelogger> what part of the build tooling uses debian/tests?
<apachelogger> the jenkins ruby api is perfectly horrible
 * apachelogger shivers
<lordievader> Is Project Neon Kubuntu or not? (See the discussion in #kubuntu)
 * apachelogger aint in #kubuntu
<tsimpson> is that the question, or is the *real* question "do we offer support for it in #kubuntu"?
<ikonia> tsimpson: more a line of who supports the project provided resources on kde.org
<ikonia> specfically in this case the neon.iso from the kde.org website
<ikonia> where is the best place for a user to get help using/developing against that iso
<apachelogger> support is a strong word there :P
<tsimpson> either #kubuntu or #project-neon I'd say
<apachelogger> there's a neon channel, not that I am in there, so I guess this here channel would be most appropriate
<tsimpson> Neon is strongly linked to Kubuntu
<apachelogger> sure, that's why support is a strong word, you get a support for the base system, you wouldn't for all the neon bits
<apachelogger> for the neon bits one may get *help* if there's a specific question to do with how to use it, but due to the nature of neon one really shouldn't talk about support with regards to it ^^
<ikonia> #project-neon looks good
<ikonia> nice one
<tsimpson> I suppose if no one can help in #kubuntu or here, then it's #project-neon or just #kde
<BluesKaj> not a whole lot of supporters in #project-neon
<tsimpson> but I don't have a problem with people asking general questions in #k
<ikonia> too late he went
<tsimpson> sure, but the question remains :)
<tsimpson> if someone's using Neon and has a problem, where it' clear that it's a Neon-specific problem, then they'd get better help elsewhere
<ikonia> it looks like pointing people wanting to develop against neon/use the kde resources the #project-neon looks like a good starting point
<Riddell> dpkg -L libqapt2-runtime
<ikonia> useful info
<ikonia> thanks
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: This would not have happend with Konversation.
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> well feel free to package konversation frameworks branch and put it in the seed
<apachelogger> why do we need the frameworks?
<Riddell> just a nice excuse
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: thoughts on jenkins for CP orchestration?
<Riddell> what would jenkins do?
<Riddell> and which jenkins install?
<apachelogger> our own jenkins
<apachelogger> it would poll our packaging branches for changes and trigger builds accordingly
<apachelogger> possibly also do daily builds in orderly fashhion
<Riddell> isn't that what launchpad build receipies should do?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> except they require bzr for everything, are not dynamic enough as you cannot define arbitrary stuff, have no nice status pages, cannot aggregate tests data (lintian etc.), sometimes take long to build, take forever to build....
<Riddell> and where would the builds take place?
<apachelogger> Riddell: launchpad
<Riddell> seems interesting
<apachelogger> the way I imagine this right now is that the actual build job would do what our neon builder does right now except jenkins takes over the trigger part... the jobs themselves then get the sources, put them together in a source package, upload to launchpad and then poll launchpad every other minute until the build either fails or succeeds
<apachelogger> on success we could then go ahead and grab the build log and tear out lintian data, symbol data and whatnot to make our jenkins job fail accordingly
<yofel> I'm fine with jenkins for that but I've never configured it so can't help
 * apachelogger puts an lxc in another lxc
<Riddell> apachelogger: libqapt, kubuntu-driver-manager and kubuntu-debug-installer seem to be working, I'll copy to next ppa and seed
<Riddell> usb-creator I'll just remove from the seed I guess
<apachelogger> ok
<yofel> broken beyond salvation?
<Riddell> yofel: dunno but it gives me scary dbus errors and hasn't worked for me for ages
<yofel> true, go ahead
<soee> since few days i have a strange issue - not sure if it is keyboard or system problem: for some reason from time to time apps stops to recieve keyboard input, i have to switch to other app than back to previous and all works fine
<apachelogger> oh my 
<apachelogger> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/lxc/utopic/partial-amd64 mount -t proc proc /proc
<apachelogger> apparently you mustn't put an LXC in an LXC 
<apachelogger> what madness is this
<yofel> if all you need is a container "lxc.aa_profile = unconfined" might help
<Riddell> looking at all the gtk3 themes I think orion-gtk-theme is the one that fits in nicest with breeze
 * Riddell seeds
<apachelogger> Riddell: aren't we getting a breeze theme for 5.1?
<Riddell> shrug, maybe for qt5, no sign of a gtk2/3 or qt4 one yet that I know of
<apachelogger> curious, I thought I saw commits somewhere
<Riddell> maybe I've not been following
<Riddell> but for now better to go with something than default uglyness
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be implemented upstream though? ... setting as default or whatever
<apachelogger> yofel: apparently it doesn't care much for that
<yofel> hm
<yofel> not sure then
<Riddell> apachelogger: um, how?
<apachelogger> Riddell: dunno, somehow we set the gtk2 theme, so somehow we should set a gtk3 theme
<apachelogger> unless the upstream intention is to have ugly gtk3 in which case we shouldn't really do anything about it downstream
<Riddell> apachelogger: what makes you think we set a gtk2 theme
<apachelogger> was pitched to me way back when as a feature and why we want to use qtcurve
<apachelogger> alas, I personally never have seen it work in neon xD
<Riddell> right, qtcurve is recommended but nothing sets it for use
<apachelogger> Riddell: at any rate, breeze needs an upstream runtime check for the gtk3 theme or something
<apachelogger> randomly picking a theme without also suggesting it as the upstream default pick for gtk3 seems inconsistent
<Riddell> runtime of what checking for what to do what?
<apachelogger> cmake runtime dependency check for whatever gtk3 theme upstream wants as gtk3 theme
<Riddell> who wants to be the co-contact for plasma5 ISO?  ScottK? shadeslayer?
<apachelogger> yofel: http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/nested-lxc/
<apachelogger> gives me a headache
<kdeuser56> apachelogger, Riddell: maybe some should write a mail to hugo pinheiro about his intentions regarding the theme situation
<Riddell> jens would be the dude these days
<Riddell> not heard from him in a bit
<Riddell> and he likes to use forums which is a bit non-hackery
<kdeuser56> Riddell: yeah but hugo pinheiro implements the theme ... so I think it would better to ask him, because he can tell if the time is enough to patch the gtk themes too
<apachelogger> there's no such person, you are mixing up two names there :P
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: lol ... sry you are right
<Riddell> apachelogger: so you see, in #plasma, upstream has no recommendation for gtk3 and is not very sure about gtk2
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: Hugo Pereira Da Costa  ... now I got it
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, so that's a bug :P
<Riddell> upstream is a bug?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not having a theme
<apachelogger> look at it this way, if I install plain kde from source I have shitty gtk
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> so instead of making it not have shitty gtk in kubuntu we should make it not have shitty gtk upstream
<kdeuser56> Riddell: I think hpereira on #oxygen channel should be him
<apachelogger> what with designer involvement and our visual experience being the one from upstream
<apachelogger> kio ftbfs :'<
<apachelogger> many a new symbols have been had
<apachelogger>   #MISSING: 5.1.0a+git20140826.1344# _ZN3KIO7CopyJob13aboutToCreateEPNS_3JobERK5QListINS_8CopyInfoEE@Base 4.96.0
<apachelogger> why this aint good now is it
<yofel> so much for upstream ABI checks
<shadeslayer> There are none
<shadeslayer> Someone needs to setup abi compliance checker
<shadeslayer> ABI Check as a Service
<yofel> well, do that then? AFAIR that has been planned for ages
<shadeslayer> ACaaS
<shadeslayer> Yeah
<yofel> anyway, someone go complain
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> it's a good that I started CP testing isn't it :P
<yofel> we would've caught that in the usual process anyway, but this has it's nice edge to it
<yofel> *its
<apachelogger> yofel: no we wouldn't
<apachelogger> we would have after kf5 went out
<apachelogger> because until we got to kio even building it would have taken longer than the embargo :P
<yofel> we would have after kf5 tars are out, or does it not have pre-release testing?
<apachelogger> yofel: it does, alas a short one I think
<yofel> hm, right
<apachelogger> uh nice, lxc nesting with the cgroup mount stuff works nicely
<apachelogger> and lxc-start-ephemeral works as well
<apachelogger> whoo
<Riddell> ok this is spooky, colin has made the .install files in perlqt be perl scripts
<Riddell> !testers | beta 1 candidates!
<ubottu> beta 1 candidates!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<lordievader> Oehh, fancy :)
<BluesKaj> hope nobody asks me for beta2 Plasma 5 info because I have no clue where it is
<sgclark> beta2 plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> oops beta1
<sgclark> wasn't that like back in June?
<Riddell> that was plasma beta, now we're onto ubuntu betas :)
<BluesKaj> alpha was I think
<Riddell> BluesKaj: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/
<BluesKaj> oh
<sgclark> Oh. I can break from beating my head against autopkgtest and test. Where might I find this ubuntu beta to test?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, the last plasma image from a few days ago was too unstable to run on my laptop/intel graphics...hope this one runs at least
<BluesKaj> and had no power control whatsoever...brightness etc was totally maxed
<Riddell> right, who has a linkedin account?
<Riddell> sgclark: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/
<Riddell> then report results on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/322/builds
<sgclark> Riddell: I have linkedin account
<Riddell> sgclark: I just set up a kubuntu "company" on it
<Riddell> sgclark: can you see if you can find it and follow it?
<sgclark> you bet
<MichaelP> kubuntu 14.10 kde 4.14 plasma 5... after installed plasma 5 power management configuration module not be loaded... The power management service apears not to be running... ..system seetting startup and shutdown.. background services.. says power management is running...  but under power management it is gray out
<kdeuser56> Riddell: could you change "tester56" to "kdeuser56" in the tester call? 
<Riddell> kdeuser56: Tm_T if your dude for that sort of thing
<Riddell> Tm_T: ↑
<Riddell> MichaelP: yes I've come across that, not investigated it yet
<Riddell> MichaelP: what did you upgrade from?
<MichaelP> fresh install of 14.10 lastnight
<Riddell> MichaelP: fresh install of plasma 4 or plasma 5?
<MichaelP> 5
<Riddell> yep, same as I saw
<Riddell> now I wonder where we track bugs in plasma5 ISO
<Riddell> apachelogger: got a policy for that? ↑
<MichaelP> http://i.imgur.com/D4c3QnM.png
<Riddell> MichaelP: yep, sorry I doubt it'll be fixed for beta 1, but if you want to be super helpful you can test the beta 1 candidates :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is that plasma 5 image different than the one from 4 days ago ?
<MichaelP> Riddell: downloading kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live.... 26-Aug-2014 14:41 right now
<MichaelP> was not a plasma image.. was utopic lde live... from 3 weeks ago... then added ppa
<Riddell> MichaelP: if you can test this and report back on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/322/builds it would be much appreciated :)
<MichaelP> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> bah, everyone says hootsuite is a better social media management tool but seems very limited unless you want to pay a tenner a month
<sgclark> yeah
<nixternal> what all are you trying to manage Riddell ? hootsuite sucks unless you are some giant corporation, and even then I heard people complain
<Riddell> nixternal: I want to be able to type an announcement once and it to go out on the facebook page, twitter account, g+ and linkedin 
<nixternal> ahhh, yeah then there isn't much out there that will doo all of those at the same time. then again I haven't really looked into it
<nixternal> I know with WordPress at least, you can do that, but that's about the only one I know
<Riddell> now that would be awesome in the new site
<Riddell> if someone finishes the new site
<sgclark> yeah wordpress your best bet
<nixternal> WordPress Jetpack does all of that
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: let's get that! ↑
<Riddell> ok I think I got it set so that hootsuite can post to g+, linkedin and twitter, and twitter posts onto facebook
<Riddell> now I need some news to test it all
<kdeuser56> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8151581/ when building kcrash
<MichaelP> Riddell: That link you gave me... I downloaded Kubuntu Plasma 5 i386... burnt to dvd.. booted into desktop... nothing is plasma 5.. looks just as kde 4.14
<kdeuser56> Riddell: note the "make: *** [debian/dhmk_binary] Error 2"
<sgclark> Hmm, I am in Live ssession of that dvd and it looks like plasma5 to me
<shadeslayer> Somehow your DSC disappeared kdeuser56 
<sgclark> However, unfortunately ythe Power management is broken
<MichaelP> sgclark: from here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/322/builds
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: ah right damn, thanks a lot
<shadeslayer> That seems odd BTW :p
<sgclark> MichaelP: yeah
<sgclark> MichaelP: did you create a bug report for the Power Management non-functionality?
<MichaelP> i downloaded Kubuntu Plasma 5 i386 burnt to dvd booted into live session and get kde 4.14.0
<MichaelP> no
<shadeslayer> O.o
<kdeuser56> kded5 is known to cause a lot of headache
<sgclark> odd, I am amd64, but that should not make a diff? definitely plasma5 on mine
<MichaelP> it plasma 5 had no power management problem in 14.10 with kde 4.13... after kde 4.14 is when it started
<shadeslayer> MichaelP: what makes you say its KDE 4?
<MichaelP> shadeslayer: im just saying kde 4.14 with plasma5 was when power management problem started for me
<MichaelP> kde 4.13 with plasma i had no power management problem
<MichaelP> now is there a config file to edit by hand to screen don't go black
<kdeuser56> MichaelP: please make a screenshot and upload that
<Riddell> MichaelP: only plasma5 bits on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/20140826/utopic-desktop-i386.manifest
<Riddell> MichaelP: double check the md5sum and then double check you put the right thing on the dvd
<Riddell> MichaelP: and do you still use dvds? not usb drives?
<MichaelP> kubuntu plasma 5 only has http and ZSYNC... the other kubuntu kas a few more
<Riddell> MichaelP: you can still use the others but surely you only need so many ways of downloading the same thing?
<Riddell> ah ScottK, you wake up just in time to fix perlkde :) 
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183221828/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.perlkde_4%3A4.14.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MichaelP> ZSYNC not downloadable
<Riddell> grab the file from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/20140826/
<yofel> zsync seems to work for me
<Riddell> link from iso.qa looks correct too
<Riddell> ok I'm out for the day
<MichaelP> md5sum 57e74de3632b925ec195b49763cc771b
<MichaelP> that what k3b gives
<Riddell> 1871f401945c9f3c1e108969346cc42b *utopic-desktop-i386.iso
<Riddell> says http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/20140826/MD5SUMS
<Riddell> 57e74de3632b925ec195b49763cc771b *utopic-desktop-i386.iso  is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140826/MD5SUMS
<Riddell> which is also useful to test
<Riddell> install it and report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/322/builds/76708/testcases
<Riddell> thanks :)
<lordievader> Right, time for beta testing :D
<lordievader> I suppose both the regular and the Plasma5 iso's need to be tested?
<lordievader> Is it know that the Plasma5 iso miss a install icon on the desktop during a live session?
<yofel> yes
<lordievader> Allrighty ;)
<Quintasan> Testing
<ahoneybun> ping valorie 
<valorie> pong ahoneybun
<valorie> pfff
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-27
<ScottK> Riddelll: I'm running from perlkde.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddelll: since when do we actively track bugs?
<Riddelll> apachelogger: only the next PPAs have arm cos shadeslayer asked for it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddelll, shadeslayer: could someone please send a mail about that to the list :P
<kdeuser56> whats the problem with debugging stuff on kubuntu-plasma5? whenever a crash happens dr konqi shows nothing despite me installing many debug symbols
<Riddell> ScottK: remember bug 1353973 for SRU
<ubottu> bug 1353973 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.11" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353973
<Riddell> or MRE or whatever it's called
<kdeuser56> Riddell: is it just me or does drkonqi not really work on the kubuntu-plasma5 image?
<Riddell> kdeuser56: I've not tried thus far, maybe apachelogger has with his porting of kubuntu-debug-installer
<kdeuser56> Riddell: I installed tons of debug symbols and it still does not show a useful trace
<kdeuser56> Riddell: if you wanna try you know the kill -s SIGSEGV $(pidof <application-name>) trick, right?
<Riddell> ok I'll try it later when doing the beta 1 tests
<Riddell> yeah I know :)
<kdeuser56> Riddell: what kubuntu-debug installer is he porting? you mean the apport patches?
<apachelogger> drkonqi is kaput
<apachelogger> that's why
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I have ported the apport patches
<apachelogger> also there was an upstream bug in 5.0.1 that rendered stacks broken AFAIK
<Riddell> is it kaput? that's a bad thing to be
<apachelogger> was repaired
<apachelogger> I think
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I only have one problem leftwith kubuntu_drkonqi_whoopsie_integration.patch: it does not create the dr.konqi accept file, so something broke :-(
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: although the diff did not apply anymore not much has changed. I manaully applied the diff, changed kdebug to qdebug and it compiled
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: new diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8157817/
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: and that would be the one for kcrash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8157820/
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: both compile, second works as expected, first not yet, I'll have a look again, in the next hours
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: to be more precise, it seems like only the if in the destructor does not seem to work in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8157817/
<apachelogger> well, the destructor thing is a bit of an ugly hack anyway :P
<Riddell> ScottK: and also a gstreamer backend on bug 1358312
<ubottu> bug 1358312 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Phonon stable release update to 4.8 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358312
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: yeah, but where else to put it? after the close button has been pressed it should be invoked
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: and all the other buttons like restart etc. so the destructor does not seem that ugly ...
<Riddell> sgclark: did you do any ISO tests?
<sgclark> yeah
<Riddell> oh yes you marked it as fail :)
<sgclark> I did. Power management is a game breaker for me
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: one option would be: have a q_global_static qobject and connect it to the checked signal of the checkbox, write data in its dtor
<apachelogger> the problem with doing it in the dialog's dtor is that the patch doesn't have scope control, or all the patch knows s_whoopsieCheckBox might have been deleted by then already because of qobject parenting
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: and the whoopsie/apport upload process really starts as soon as the accept file is created? does not sound logical to me
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: oh nevermind
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> apport starts as soon as the signal is re-raised by kcrash
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: yeah, i know ... sorry do not knwo what I've benn thinken
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.7.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1362107
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion wacomtablet 2.1.0beta1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1362111
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alive?
<shadeslayer> Yea
<shadeslayer> Meet you in 20 mins for lunch?
<Riddell> okay dokay
<Riddell> no plans for lunch as yes, I'm in favour of buying a bagette and making some sandwiches
<shadeslayer> Ah :p
<Riddell> cos that's what we used to have to do back in the getto where I grew up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: OK then I will head into the office, be there in 20
<soee> there is new section available in System Settings -> Display Cofiguration that should allow configure monitors etc i think.
<soee> but if we enter there we hane only The shared library was not found.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> soee: ah something is up with kscreen in plasma 5 I guess
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<soee> Riddell: ok good to know its not me only
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<sgclark> Riddell: that ISO using the frameworks kscreen?
<Riddell> sgclark: should be yes, Ihave not checked yet
<Riddell> yes it will be or it would not be shown at all
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I will take a look to make sure it is not the packaging
<Riddell> but why it doesnt want to load it I dont know
<sgclark> Any clues on the power manangement?
<Riddell> also not had a chance to look
<Riddell> some issue upstream I suspect but it may be an issue only exposed on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> in the plasma5 daily, copy and paste doesn't work unless the source file is left open
<yofel> sounds like klipper isn't running
<BluesKaj> but that will probly be solved soon ... too lazy to file a bug atm since it's not real serious
<BluesKaj> yofel, let me check 
<BluesKaj> had to check the desktop pc and klipper is running 
<yofel> then it's not working :/
<BluesKaj> and the virtual desktops aren't accepting different backgrounds/wallpapers...I remember a similar problem early in 14.10 plasma 4 which eventually was corrected without filing a bug 
<BluesKaj> running plasma 5 daily on the desktop since it's just a media sever and seems to do it's job ok atm ..plasma 5 on this laptop is still too frustrating 
<sgclark> not sure what the deal is with kscreen, nothing jumping out at me in build log. all depends satisfied. Lintian good and no missing. Think I will try a new snapshot..
<sgclark> blech nothing new.
<Riddell> sgclark: does it run standalone_
<Riddell> kcmshell5 kscreen ¿
<Riddell> ...spanish keyboards are fun
<sgclark> Riddell: nope... missing shared library. lemme strace.
<Riddell> "Rex Dieter <rdieter@math.unl.edu> has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-devel." yay rdieter still loves us... wait, hes a fedora spy¡
<Riddell> sgclark: I think it also claims missing even if it just cant load the plugin for whatever reason
<rdieter> double blind spy worm mole
<Riddell> e.g. if its binary incompatible
<sgclark> Riddell: ok very strange, I saw ENOENT (No such file or directory)  on files I know were in package so I reinstalled wih my local build deb and viola it works.. I changed nothing
<sgclark> somehow files are missing on what was uploaded
<Riddell> apt'get install ''reinstall
<Riddell> fixing ' for dashes
<Riddell> dpkg 'L kscreen
<Riddell> lists all the files
<Riddell> maybe thereś a .install file gone missing somewhere
<sgclark> I used the debain from bzr
<sgclark> Riddell: the paths are wrong in the next PPA, did it get built with the wrong ECM? then a rebuild outta fix it
<sgclark> .I think that is the problem. There was an ECM that broke lots of stuff 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119901/
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh that could be the case
<Riddell> sgclark: can you upload it to next'staging again_
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> I wonder if maybe powerdevil got the same bug
<Riddell> possibly but it has a separate error
<Riddell> worth trying
<soee> so thsi can fix the kscreen problem ?
<sgclark> yes
<soee> btw what is ECM ?
<sgclark> extra-cmake-modules
<soee> oh, thakn you
<Riddell> "Install Plugins and Qt5 Imports to the Qt5 install dir" → "Install Qt Plugins, Imports and QMake mkspecs to the Qt install dir"
<Riddell> soee: cmake modules from KDE Frameworks
<sgclark> unfortuantely it looks like powerdevil plugins are in the correct place
<soee> kscreen works now, though connecting TV through hdmi makes plasmashell crash, laso on the display list hdmi is listed twice not sure why
<soee> can i chnage phonon backend from cli ?
<Riddell> hmm so the plasma5 image is a bit broken :(
<Riddell> no ubiquity-dm
<Riddell> then weird permissions issues connecting to the network
<Riddell> and running ubiquity
<Riddell> we have the same problem with non-english keyboards as we had in the alphas
<Riddell> and the syslinux menu has the weird back option still and can't boot OEM but then it is broken for other flavours too
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> known issue that
<shadeslayer> bug colin
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> I have systemd
<shadeslayer> in my dmesg
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> my dmesg is colored
<shadeslayer> and what not
<shadeslayer> fancy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/plasma5/+merge/228528
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> im-config pulling in zenity
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> why on why
<Riddell> it likes to do that
<Riddell> I've removed it more than once in the past I'm sure but eventually one loses the will
<shadeslayer> plasma 5 has mir because of that
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> why does zenity need mir?
<Riddell> infact why does anything need mir
<shadeslayer> zenity needs libgtk3-0 which depends on libmirclient
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what
<apachelogger> I sent a patch to the debian maintainer
<apachelogger> to do kdialog and shit
<shadeslayer> to what
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> ENOCONTEXT
<apachelogger> im-config needing zenity
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> I think the im-config dep might need adjusting
<apachelogger> because like, the package where kdialog lives is different
<apachelogger> or does kdialog live in baseapps
<apachelogger> !find kdialog
<ubottu> File kdialog found in amarok-doc, anyremote-data, ats-lang-anairiats, dff, fckeditor, fpc-source-2.6.2, gcl, gramps, gwrite, kde-baseapps-bin (and 86 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kdialog&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we seeding baseapps-bin?
<shadeslayer> ah hm I see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no
<shadeslayer> which is why we end up with libmir
<apachelogger> polish that turd!
<shadeslayer> such long emails
<apachelogger> and here I thought I held back
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind adding kde-baseapps-bin to the seed ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pft
<Riddell> shadeslayer: plasma5 seed?
<shadeslayer> yes
 * Riddell makes it sew
<genii> Did kubotu always do that?
<yofel> not really, was added recently
<genii> Ah, OK
<apachelogger> clearly a contender for best bot on freenode
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: okay I just looked at the patches again: both patches are working, the only problem is, the destructor does not get called when pressing the close button in the application
<apachelogger> space ships
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: the close button in the titlebar works fine though
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: that seems silly
<apachelogger> but yeah, if one were to not do stuff in the dtor but rather in a global static that would not be a problem 
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: yeah it is silly
<apachelogger> the static would get cleaned through the exit_handler so it always gets destructed
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: I suspect there's is a parenting problem somewhere actually
<apachelogger> which also should be resolved as that is a theoretical leak if the scope of the dialog is changed to be smaller than the application scope
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: it seems to have happened by porting from KDialog
<apachelogger> I blame shadeslayer
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: what for?
<apachelogger> he's drkonqi maintainer don't you know ;)
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: yeah but not calling the destructor is an upstream but as it would not save the window size ...
<kdeuser56> *bug
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> I doubt anyone cares about drkonqi window size :P
<shadeslayer> I am not
<apachelogger> it's not like you can play HD prn in there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you moved it across repos, that makes you 300% more the maintainer than anyone else :P
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: could we simply package the diffs and try to fix the destructor not being called or is that a nogo?
<kdeuser56> *later
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: if it is non-functional what is the point of packaging it
<apachelogger> actuaaaaaaaaaaaally I was thinking about upstreaming the patches
<apachelogger> at least the kcrash one
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: it is functional, but not for the close button in the application
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: so 50% ;-)
<apachelogger> that's half broken then :P
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: perfectionist :-)
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: nono, the perfectionist in me says that it is a 100% broken because there is no formal test saying otherwise (:
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: true ^^ 
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubiquity-dm starts now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but no background
<shadeslayer> ok shit
<shadeslayer> something broke
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I broke it too much I think
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wallpaper is likely because ubiquity wallpaper loading is shit and depends on the weird kde-wallpaper link we introduces as a workaround for shit being shit
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so basically
<shadeslayer> ubiquity-dm does not play nice with sddm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how's that?
<apachelogger> there's no interaction supposed to be is there?
<shadeslayer> clicking on Try Kubuntu leads to a loop
<shadeslayer> idk why, but you never see the desktop after hitting try Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> launches ubiquity-dm after 2 minutes
<shadeslayer> atleast sddm doesn't come up with text now
<shadeslayer> anyway, something to look forward to tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> because my head hurts so bad right now :/
<apachelogger> kubotu: order painkiller for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides awesome pain killing painkillers down the bar to shadeslayer. Good ride!
<shadeslayer> I took some asprin
<shadeslayer> thx kubotu
<apachelogger> Oo
 * shadeslayer takes a painkiller and washes it down with whiskey
<apachelogger> you misspelled whisky again
<apachelogger> btw, just sayin
<shadeslayer> brr
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ look look look what your coworker did
<apachelogger> the outrage
<shadeslayer> scotch was so much easier
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<valorie> uhoh, shadeslayer still sick?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
 * valorie helps apachelogger up from the floor
<apachelogger> valorie: thank you :)
<shadeslayer> valorie: somewhat, damn cough won't go away
<shadeslayer> Though I am to blame for it partly
 * valorie dccs some chicken soup
<valorie> with garlic
<shadeslayer> <- vegetarian
<shadeslayer> I should ask Riddell 's gf for a home made remedy
<yofel> garlic still applies ^^
<shadeslayer> Yeah
<shadeslayer> Gargling with Warm salted water provides some respite though
<shadeslayer> And I have been popping strepsils like candies
 * valorie changes the recipe to vegetable broth
<shadeslayer> Mmm soup
<valorie> bit hot for that here
<valorie> you can have it all
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> soup
<apachelogger> what's this, eat a drink?
 * apachelogger would like to have a bloody marry for dinner plz :O
<valorie> there is cold soup too!
<valorie> really, tomato juice is as thick as some soup
<valorie> and a bloody mary even has a stick of celery!
<valorie> kubotu: order bloody mary for apachelogger
 * kubotu adds a dashes of Worcestershire Sauce, Tabasco, salt and pepper into a highball glass, pours 4.5 cl Vodka, 9 cl Tomato juice, 1.5 cl Lemon juice and ice cubes in the highball, stirs gently, garnishes with Celery Salt and lemon wedge and slides the cocktail down the bar to apachelogger. Voilà your Bloody Mary.... muhahahahah :P
<valorie> woah, so detailed
 * valorie installs neon5 on the netbook to see how it runs on an atom
<apachelogger> valorie: as I said ealier, kubotu  clearly is a contender for best bot on freenode ;)
<valorie> I fully agree
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you?
<sgclark> pretty good. tired lol, new schedule taking some getting used to
<lordievader> Whoo, Beta one is still up for testing. Should do some testing today :)
<Riddell> yes please lordievader :)
<valorie> oh my gosh, you are on euro-sched, sgclark?
<sgclark> yeah valorie
<valorie> woman of iron
<valorie> I can't do that
<sgclark> bedtime @ 4pm lol
<valorie> until I get there
<sgclark> kinda works actually , my husband works nights
<valorie> I hope that works for ya
<sgclark> hardest part is staying asleep 8 hours
<valorie> my way works for me....
<sgclark> either way we are both up in the middle of the night lol
<valorie> yes, but I'm about to head to bed
<sgclark> ahh gotcha
<lordievader> Riddell: Will do ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to revert ubiquity for the time being bte
<shadeslayer> *btw
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, you can't get past ubiquity-dm now
<shadeslayer> At least I could not last night
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sorry :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: why is a FFe required for the IO scheduler change, its a bug fix release 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep I agree, just comes back to ubiquity-dm
<Riddell> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, so you could spend some time investigating that, or revert and postpone for after
 * apachelogger points out that this could be a sign sddm crashing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alternatively we ask people to boot without maybe-ubiquity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no logs in /var/log/sddm
<Riddell> nothing in the logs about ubiquity-dm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't that make it even more likely :P
<shadeslayer> True :p
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually, fix the sddm upstart unit
<apachelogger> it appears to me that'll also fix the issue t hand
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's wrong?
<apachelogger> as I said in the past: it should be a slightly adjusted copy of lightdm
<apachelogger> in fact I am reasonable certain the loop hapens because the exec sddm is inside an if which is molto wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no it's not
<shadeslayer> atleast indentation indicates it's not
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I see 
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> stupid sddm 
<Riddell> what's it doing?
<shadeslayer> not starting
<shadeslayer> i.e. sudo service sddm start doesn't work
<yofel> intel?
<shadeslayer> vbox
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the version I see has it in the if
<apachelogger> also random noting: a) clearing tty7 while sddm always starts on tty1 is a bit pointless b) since ubiquity-dm runs on tty7 (presumably) switching to tty1 for sddm might very well involve substantial flickering and mode setting
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the clear stuff is for plymouth
<shadeslayer> plymouth is on tty7
<yofel> why is sddm on tty1 again?
<shadeslayer> yofel: no clue, that's the default, and I dont see a way to change it
<yofel> maybe talk to upstream? AFAIK there's a bunch of things that expect X/DM to run on tty7
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm/revision/42
<shadeslayer> does that look right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: though I can't test because sddm doesn't really start after I stop it and edit the upstart conf -.-
<yofel> if 'sudo sddm' doesn't do anything either you have greeter problems
<yofel> or driver whatever
<shadeslayer> sudo sddm works
<shadeslayer> but thats useless
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: better, plymouth quit apparently needs a runlevel check btw
<apachelogger> or so lightdm does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will do, but first
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want to rebuild the ISO's?
<shadeslayer> after sddm builds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh?
<Riddell> you fixed it?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> I can't really test
<shadeslayer> upstart job doesn't want to restart for some reason
<Riddell> mm, testing ubiquity-dm is very faffy
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> how do you even switch from X to a linux console in virtualbox?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anyway, package should be up in ~10 minutes at which point you can rebuild ISO's
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to forcefully kill ubiquity
<apachelogger> and X
<shadeslayer> host key + F1
<apachelogger> and sleep somewhere in between
<Riddell> looks like it's up now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the init script?
<apachelogger> no before you can restart ubiquity-dm
<apachelogger> Riddell could grep his logs, I told him the command at some point
<apachelogger> why is there no kdev ruby
<shadeslayer> there is
<apachelogger> what sort of evil ploy is this
<shadeslayer> it's not packaged
<apachelogger> not packaged there isnt
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> anyway, I am off to the doctor, Riddell plz test if the sddm fix works, because force killing Xorg and ubiquity-dm doesn't work for me ( after updating the init script )
<shadeslayer> cya after lunch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doesn't seem to help :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: revert ubiquity then
<BluesKaj> HI all
<alvin> I'm sorry for bothering you guys with this, but someone here will probably know it. I'm trying to use the program backportpackage from  ubuntu-dev-tools, but launchpad  rejects my upload because packages 'username@hostname' can't be identified. I tried setting DEBEMAIL and UBUMAIL in ~/.devscripts, but those values are ignored. (whilst DEBSIGN_KEYID is accepted). Any idea where I have to set my email for this?
<shadeslayer> alvin: needs exporting
<shadeslayer> Put it in your bashrc or equivalent
<alvin> shadeslayer: Thanks, but I actually already tried that. Those 2 are in my environment. (I can do echo $DEBEMAIL)
<shadeslayer> Hm
<shadeslayer> No clue then
<alvin> And strange enough, it all works on another Kubuntu machine, where the values are not exported, so I'm guessing the other computer uses ~/.devscripts
<shadeslayer> Odd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168085/ xD
<shadeslayer> alvin: try passing them to backportpackage via the command line?
<alvin> Indeed. Been searching for hours. I just copied the .devscripts file from the other computer too.
<alvin> shadeslayer: Well, that should work. I'll try it. But I would really like to know what's different here.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it a spaceship
<apachelogger> a jenkins+lxc based spaceship
<shadeslayer> Yeah, much cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Better Together - Luke Wright on Scottish Indepen…: http://youtu.be/g_1ugSSiqsE
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubiquity reverted yet ?
<BluesKaj> seriously considering reverting to plasma 4 on my desktop pc ... plasma 5 isn't configurable enough even for testing. I don't like the look at all. It's extremely bland and I don't consider myself any more visually oriented than the norm.
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: reckon one should file bugs and/or send mails 
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, the bugs are obvious ..nothing works in terms of colours or themes except the defaults
<apachelogger> obvious != reported
<sgclark> hmm I can select colors otherr than default
<sgclark> Are you using the new ISO, just curious?
<BluesKaj> you can select but do the colours change ?
<sgclark> yup
<BluesKaj> sgclark, yes
<BluesKaj> theyt don't here
<apachelogger> reckon one should be filing a bug
<sgclark> BluesKaj: ok, perhaps something there, I am not, I tossed it after no power settings
<sgclark> what apachelogger said ^
<sgclark> something is definitely not right
<BluesKaj> some things are not right :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I think we can just release note that you need to remove maybe-ubiquity, it's the first beta of a tech preview so that's fine for me
<shadeslayer> I dont think that's acceptable , but you are the release manager
<shadeslayer> No one reads the release notes
<apachelogger> look how professionally I abused cppcheck to get lintian data into jenkins xD http://i.imgur.com/547rtVR.png
<shadeslayer> Fact
<Riddell> sgclark, apachelogger: straw poll for plasma 5, revert ubiquity or tell people to remove maybe-ubiquity from boot line?
<apachelogger> revert
<sgclark> IMO telling people to remove things from bootline can end badly
<apachelogger> testing really shouldn't be *more* of an effort than it already is :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not upworthy enough
<Riddell> ok I'll revert and rebuild
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is an upworthy?
<shadeslayer> http://www.upworthy.com/
<apachelogger> internet weird
<shadeslayer> Yes
<apachelogger> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED
<apachelogger> patching file startkde/CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> god I love patches
<shadeslayer> "patches are awesome" apachelogger circa 2014
<apachelogger> that's not what I said now is it
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> the patch has a fuzz
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> world will end right here right now
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Beta1/Kubuntu ← proofreaders needed!
<jmux> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic as the KDE5 link is broken
<Riddell> jmux: right I'm hoping that's where it'll appear once it's published but nothing is published yet
<Riddell> still testing for now
<jmux> My 6 students started development with "EasyHacks" on LO this week, so I hope I can find one starting on the KDE5 backend in two weeks...
<Riddell> jmux: ooh nice
 * jmux + 2 collegues + the students will be on the LLOconf in Bern next week
<Riddell> jmux: probably the easier way to start will be with the breeze icon theme
<Riddell> jmux: then the widgets for the brave
<Riddell> jmux: do you know how themes get set for libreoffice?  We have the oxygen theme installed on the kubuntu-plasma5 image but it doesn't get picked
<jmux> Riddell: I know there was a bug regarding icon themes a few weeks ago changing the theme pickup - sek - have to check the ML.
<jmux> They dropped a bunch of defaults and changed some stuff to fix it on MS Win
<jmux> Riddell: Guess this'll take a little buit longer, as I have to leave for a call. I'll check after the call and report back.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did the ISO rebuilds go through? 
<shadeslayer> Last one I see has 2.19.3
<shadeslayer> Ubiquity  that is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 2.19.4 just landed and I started a rebuild
<Riddell> should appear shortly
<shadeslayer> Okie
<Riddell> not a fast process this
<shadeslayer> Keep a eye on those basis 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you think the permissions issues we saw will have gone?
<shadeslayer> *beasties 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should go away 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: was that something up in sddm ?
<shadeslayer> I think so
<shadeslayer> We will find out soon enough :p
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good news,  I don't have a cold
<Riddell> umm..
<shadeslayer> Though I still have to take drugs to keep my throat from exploding
<Riddell> but if you're ill that means you have something else?
<shadeslayer> Yeah,  throat inflammation 
<Riddell> but not caused by a cold virus?
<shadeslayer> Yep
<Riddell> that sounds like a symptom rather than a diagnosis
<Riddell> I know.. I've seen House enough times
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Well they gave me drugs and sent me home,  good enough for ne
<shadeslayer> *me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could be a general inflammation from something in the air
<Riddell> ..like a cold virus :)
<Riddell> maybe it's lupus?
<Riddell> (there's always a suggestion of lupus in House)
<shadeslayer> *shrug* could be that I had a cold.... 
<shadeslayer> Lol
<shadeslayer> Yeah lupus :p
<shadeslayer> I know :p
<Quintasan> Hi
<Riddell> Michael!
<Quintasan> It is I!
<Riddell> what's going on here? http://paste.kde.org/povko21ly  why can't I run cmake to compile this qt5 app?
<Riddell> Quintasan: just in time to test the plasma 5 images?
<Quintasan> plasma 5 you say?
<Quintasan> I'm downloading the regular image as we speak
<Quintasan> Might as well as test the new one.
<Riddell> Quintasan: great, new one should appear shortly so zsync that when it appears, current one is dead
<Riddell> or you mean the plasma4 image? that needs testing too :)
<Quintasan> I'll test both
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> oh and upgrade on i386 still needs tested :)
<BluesKaj> ok plasma4 back on the desktop. I'll stick to testing this since it's more to my taste.
<apachelogger> did you file bugs?
<Riddell> oh I've started logging plasma5 bugs under kubuntu-ppa and tagged plasma5
<apachelogger> xD
<apachelogger> I just did a solid build from jenkins
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<kdeuser56> is it decided yet if neon has a future?
<Riddell> why is that worthy of a muhahaha?
<apachelogger> why wouldn't it be?
<Riddell> well doesn't jenkins build solid all the time?
<Riddell> along with everything else?
<Riddell> or is this a special package of solid from CP?
<apachelogger> CP
<apachelogger> " Wrapper around checkUpload for the web service API. " such documentation
<jmux> Riddell: Current Icon theme is read from KDE4 global config: http://paste.debian.net/118013/
<Riddell> ah so the oxygen theme looks for what to set the icon theme?
<Riddell> maybe oxygen theme not working because oxygen qt4 theme isn't installed stops it finding the icon theme
<jmux> Riddell: This is the LO internal settings. AFAIK you need to place a ZIP file with the icons. This doesn't use any system icons.
<jmux> In my development installation I have instdir/share/config/images_oxygen.zip. 
<jmux> My Debian Wheezy has the zips in /usr/share/libreoffice/share/config/
<jmux> AFAIK current master LO (4.4) dropped the "image_" prefix of the zips. Just saw that the LO oxygen style is in pkg libreoffice-style-oxygen in trusty
<Quintasan> Christ the USB creator is so horrible
<jmux> Riddell: Path to lo oxygen zip in trusty is /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/config/images_oxygen.zip
<yofel> fix it? ^^
<yofel> Jonathan wanted to remove it from the seed
<Quintasan> Horrible I say
<Quintasan> It's pythj
<Quintasan> python
<yofel> well, that's bad, not horrible...
<Quintasan> I can take a look at that but don't expect anything
<yofel> rather ask for more pressing things to waste your time on
<Riddell> Quintasan: I did remove it from the plasma5 seed but since it's horribly broken (both gtk and qt frontends) I guess it should be removed entirely
<Riddell> or fixed
<Quintasan> I'd say the latter
<Quintasan> If the gtk is broken as well then let's just say lol nope
<Quintasan> I use mkusb anyways
<Riddell> I do think it's important to fix so that would be much appreciated if you could look at it
<Riddell> what's mkusb?
<Quintasan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073
<Riddell> hmm, a shell script
<Riddell> hardly something I'd be keen to advocate to our users
<Riddell> but it makes me really sad to be shipping broken software or telling people to use dd :(
<Riddell> especially where that software is needed to install the OS at all
<Quintasan> Riddell: Funny thing is that dd has the higest success rate if you manage to choose the device wisely
<Quintasan> It just works 
<yofel> highest success and highest danger rate ^^
<Riddell> I noticed myself typing of=/dev/sdb yesterday, good thing I did as that's the new SSD disk I installed
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> the installer fails here
<Quintasan> (plasma 5)
<Riddell> Quintasan: what language?
<Quintasan> Polish
<Riddell> yeah known bug, non-english is broken :(
<Quintasan> I'll just install utopic plasma 4 and work on top of that
<Riddell> it's just as broken there
<Riddell> that obviously needs fixed
<Riddell> bug 1182784
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with non English language fails on Keyboard: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<Quintasan> Christ.
<Quintasan> There are virtually no logs for this
<Quintasan> Bloody hell all those people +1'ing it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay premissions issue fixed in plasma5
<Riddell> Quintasan: seems there are people out there who don't speak english
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes, but +1'ing it in comments without any backtrace is not very useful
<Riddell> shrug, it makes people happy, look how popular the Like button is on facebook
<yofel> there's an affects me button at the top...
<yofel> maybe we should make that neon yellow
<Riddell> hmm powerdevil not great https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337674
<ubottu> KDE bug 337674 in general "kded5 is eating CPU" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<kdeuser56> Riddell: yeah :-(
<kdeuser56> Riddell: makes utopic-plasma5 no pleasure
<Riddell> so bugs for plasma5 images.. in kubuntu-ppa product and tagged plasma5 ?
<Riddell> uh, plasma5 i386 has the permissions problem :(
<Riddell> what the heck?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any idea why i386 would but not amd64?
<Riddell> wait.. it does work in virtualbox 
<Riddell> maybe I got my dd command wrong!
 * Riddell checks he still has a functioning hard disk
 * apachelogger has failing jenkins jobs when the launchpad build fails \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: sweet!
<Riddell> anyone used unetbootin? should we use it instead of usb-creator-kde?
<Riddell> Quintasan: ↑
<apachelogger> someone could like fix usb-creator maybe
<Riddell> sudo dd if=kubuntu5-201408281428-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sde
<apachelogger> Riddell: u using uefi maybe?
<apachelogger> actulaly
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you try in vbox simply?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it's using uefi
<apachelogger> Riddell: that iso wouldn't support uefi
<Riddell> my virtualbox is busy with plasma5 tests but should be free in a bit
<apachelogger> kthx
<Riddell> meh but I still can't get kubuntu-plasma5 i386 to work on real hardware, this is weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think I can hear your heartbeat
<Riddell> I take it back about unetbootin, I can't work out how to copy the ISO to my usb drive
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't suppose you can test kubuntu-plasma5 i386 ISO?
<Riddell> or anyone else?
<sgclark> I am fixing packaging for powerdevil atm and half asleep, only got 4 hours sleep :(
<Riddell> sgclark: fair enough then
<Riddell> sgclark: you think there's a packaging issue?
<Riddell> apachelogger: your iso boots into plasma 5 all good
<sgclark> yup, we had d-bus file in -dev package
<Riddell> hmm, dbus files are tricksy, there's a few different types
<Riddell> apachelogger: want me to check anything?
<sgclark> I went through that thread
<sgclark> and this one needs to be around at runtime
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's it thanks
<Riddell> kubuntu-plasma5 iso definately busted on i386
<sgclark> Riddell: and I don't know that this will end all issues, it sounds like there is more to that story
<Riddell> yeah I don't think it will but let's see what happens
<Riddell> kubuntu-plasma5 iso definately works on amd64
<Riddell> that is weird
<Riddell> mega weird
<d_ed> on different machines or the same iso in two places?
<d_ed> let me try again..
<d_ed> on different machines or the same machine with two ISOs
<Riddell> d_ed: virtualbox and real hardware
<Riddell> weird permissions issue exists on i386 but not on amd64
<Riddell> and that's after I reverted the ubiquity-dm not being able to transition to sddm issue (so it doesn't load ubiquity-dm now)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - ¡My eyebrows are going to cede! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> sgclark: I reported bug 1362756 and bug 1362751
<ubottu> bug 1362756 in Kubuntu PPA "powermanagement kcm broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362756
<ubottu> bug 1362751 in Kubuntu PPA "powerdevil makes kded have 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362751
<sgclark> Riddell: ok. I don't seem to have second issue. As for the first yeah all the logs say powermanagement loaded successfully...
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell sgclark
<sgclark> hey ahoneybun
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun, you're just in time for the first beta release featuring plasma5 images
<ahoneybun> Riddell: am I ?
<Riddell> and to fix the 12 bugs I just reported :) http://goo.gl/B527rj
<sgclark> Riddell: I will download the new images and test first thing in the morning err night err whatever I am lol. I should hopefully get more than 4 hours sleep
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I think you know I know nothing of bug fixing
<Riddell> sgclark: we'll be releasing in an hour or so, so it's not urgent after that but more testing always good
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh ok my apologies then, new schedule was going fine till last night.
<sgclark> maybe I will try my hand at a bug or two :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: but you can.. proofread! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Beta1/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is there anything else to do for the Docs>
<ahoneybun> Riddell: there are doubles of (1362598) No Install icon on desktop  and (1362599) ubiquity-dm does not run on kubuntu plasma5 images 
<ahoneybun> plus the kde plasma 5 link is dead
<Riddell> sgclark: bug 1362752 will test your shell scripting :)
<ubottu> bug 1362752 in Kubuntu PPA "no SDDM autologin even if ubiquity box is set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362752
<Riddell> ahoneybun: plasma5 link should come alive once it's published
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: duplicate links killed thanks
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sweet
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't think docs have been touched this cycle
<ahoneybun> they have not
<ahoneybun> I wish that docs.kubuntu.org could look better
<sgclark> I thought we moved to wiki?
<Riddell> the kubuntu-docs document is still docbook generating html for khelpcenter and docs.kubuntu.org
<sgclark> Riddell: challenge accepted
<sgclark> tomorrow that is, off to relax a few and get some sleep.
<Riddell> sleep well
<MichaelP> I downloaded a ISO the otherday. that was to supose to be plasma5 but it turned out to be kde 4.14.... is kubuntu using the ppa repo or it's own for that ?
<Riddell> MichaelP: the use our own PPA for plasma 5
<Riddell> MichaelP: you just downloaded the wrong ISO, the right one will have plasma 5 on it
<MichaelP> Riddell: i clicked on the plasma 5 32 bit....
<Riddell> but the md5 you posted was for the plasma 4 image :)
<MichaelP> maybe the iso on the 32 bit was mixed up in the directory on the server
<kdeuser56> Riddell: how can I checkout the source for the kubuntu ubiquity installer? simply check out ubiquity?
<MichaelP> So it still using the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next repo
<kdeuser56> Riddell: nevermind
<Riddell> MichaelP: yep
<MichaelP> Riddell: i notice on kde site it says apt update ...apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop ... apt full upgrade..... another site says... apt update ... apt dist-upgrade ... apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop  .... whats the right way
<MichaelP> the dist-upgrade or full-upgrade
<yofel> only aptitude has full-upgrade, apt would be dist-upgrade (they both pretty much do the same thing)
<yofel> er
<yofel> apt does have full-upgrade actually (when did they add that...)
<yofel> so it doesn't really matter what you use, both ways get you to the same destination
<MichaelP> just woundered... cause i done apt apt full-upgrade before.. and ended up having to still upgrade plasma-desktop in order to have plasma in login screen
<Riddell> apt full-upgrade  or  apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> I like the new "apt" over "apt-get" now
<Riddell> except it doesn't do everything
<Riddell> MichaelP: what sites are you looking at?
<MichaelP> http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/08/kubuntu-plasma-5-14-10-utopic-unicorn-daily-build-released/     ....    https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<Riddell> oh he left
<MichaelP> finaly power management working in plasma5
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> maybe sgclark did some magic for it
<kdeuser56> where is dolphin now in frameworks? (not the kde version)
<kdeuser56> is there a git repository?
<kdeuser56> (not the kde4 version I meant:-)
<shadeslayer> kde-baseapps I think
<shadeslayer> use the frameworks branch
<Riddell> #
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: whats the name of the frameworks branch exactly?
<shadeslayer> frameworks
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I don't get it ... git clone git://anongit.kde.org/frameworks.git does nothing 
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> I said branch?
<shadeslayer> git clone kde:kde-baseapps --branch frameworks
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: oh damn, sorry thanks
<shadeslayer> cheers
 * Riddell spots http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic/beta-1/
<shadeslayer> :3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel Quintasan be proud : "Yep all I see it called is KDE 5 or KDE plasma 5 or even KDE Neon."
<shadeslayer> from http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/2egdof/kde_releases_in_the_future_albert_astals_cid/
<shadeslayer> we have a brand around Neon :3
<yofel> :D
<yofel> we're amazing \o/
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * Riddell spots http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/beta-1/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic/beta-1/ with content
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/14.10-beta-1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: shouldn't we be waiting for the ubuntu-announce to go through
<Riddell> shadeslayer: stgraber gave us the all clear so I pushed
<Riddell> and I need to cook tea for nim
<shadeslayer> cool
<MichaelP> 14.10 beta1... whats the version.. the one person asked me to help test the otherday ?
<Riddell> proably a beta 1 candidate
<MichaelP> i know it's utopic
 * Riddell snoozes
<ahoneybun> oh
<MichaelP> Do we have to get skype from skype site... onlything i see in repo is empathy-skype and pidgin-skype
<yofel> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<yofel> ^ has skype
<MichaelP> ok thanks
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<MichaelP> guess all i had to do was put check mark for partner repository from muon
<valorie> errors on upgrading the utopic laptop: http://paste.kde.org/poz1qs9LL
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-29
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libnepomukcore4abi1_4%3a4.13.90-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libnepomukcleaner.so.4', which is also in package libnepomukcleaner4 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu0.1
<valorie> yes, that's the troubling bit
<valorie> I've tried different ways around it, but with no success
<sgclark> 4.13.90? oy too many versions
<valorie> it seems so, yes
<sgclark> wasn't that an alpha? wouldn't it get overruled by 4.14.0?
<sgclark> where nepomuk was removed...
<yofel> Riddell: ^ did you really completely remove nepomuk from the archive? There seem to be leftovers
<valorie> sgclark: what I did was upgrade 
<sgclark> my right click menu to assign kactivity/desktop seems to have gone on vacation : /
<sgclark> valorie: from?
<valorie> a couple of weeks ago version of utopic next
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/poz1qs9LL
<sgclark> err why would it want to install 4.13.95 when 4.14.0 is available... can you paste your sources.list?
<sgclark> valorie ^
<valorie> let me turn it back on
<valorie> I hadn't added anything extra
<valorie> uh, where is it again?
<valorie> i thought etc
<Quintasan> lelditt
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/p853rafdw
<valorie> sgclark: ^^^
<sgclark> valorie: looks right, do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.d
<valorie> I tried to cat that, and got nothing
<valorie> so at least there is no text
<valorie> isn't that
<valorie> a systemd thing?
<valorie> and so not text
<valorie> so I guess I don't yet know how to read it, and see if there is anything in it
<Riddell> yofel: right there's more to be cleaned up
<sgclark> looks like where nepomuk was removed libnepomukcore4abi1 was missed and needs to also be breaks/replace. Riddell: where did you remove nepomuk?
<valorie> nope, looks like it is text
<valorie> so it must be empty
<Riddell> sgclark: I only removed it as a build dep from various places
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends libnepomukcore4abi1  shows some plasma-active places that still need it removed
<sgclark> Riddell: libnepomukcore4abi1 seems to be wreaking havoc out there somewhere
<Riddell> probably needs the replaces/breaks versions bumped for backports/srus
<valorie> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p853rafdw
<valorie> after an upgrade attempt
<Riddell> valorie: you're the one having problems with nepomuk file conflicts?
<valorie> yep
<Riddell> yeah just need the breaks version bumped, let me do that
<valorie> I hadn't upgraded that laptop since before leaving for Randa
<valorie> figured I better test it before leaving for Vienna
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrites /var/cache/apt/archives/libnepomukcore4abi1_4%3a4.13.90-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  to workaround
<valorie> ok, trying taht
<Riddell> ah yofel did bump the breaks versions but it didn't get uploaded cos nepomuk is dead (except it's ghost lives on)
<Riddell> I'll upload with new breaks versions and then try to kill it properly
<yofel> ah, I probably only uploaded that to the backports
<valorie> Riddell: dpkg: error: unknown force/refuse option `overwrites`
<Riddell> --force-overwrite  then
<Riddell> valorie: ↑
<Riddell> plasma-mobile (active) and share-like-connect both require nepomuk to build, shall I remove the lot of them?
<apachelogger> yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> paste.kde.org/pdytewsko
<Riddell> valorie: then  sudo apt -f install  again
<valorie> ok
<valorie> ticking along
<valorie> yes, success
<sgclark> yay
<valorie> nice to do testing that finds buglets!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> I'm awesome thanks lordievader
<lordievader> Cool :D
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so autologin needs to be set in ./etc/sddm.conf but that does not exist only /etc/init/sddm.conf which does not appear to have user settings.
<apachelogger> sddm.conf would have to be created
<sgclark> I also find it odd the kcm module only supports kde4 and sddm is qt5 only now
<apachelogger> defaults are builtin so there is no default config
<sgclark> ahh
<apachelogger> also I think shadeslayer was looking into this already
<sgclark> ahh ok, on to other things then
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=178
<Riddell> sgclark: hang on, I don't think he has looked at that yet
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know where the kcm module is? it also needs packaged and included and I hear rumours that netrunner has packages but I haven't investigated
<sgclark> Riddell: I can look into the kcm bit
<Riddell> sgclark: you're right that /etc/sddm.conf doesn't seem to exist in which case it'll need to be created
<Riddell> should be a simple case of writing the required values to the file in that ubiquity script
<sgclark> Riddell: right, but if shadeslayer is already working on it, I can move on to the kcm module
<sgclark> powerdevil seems to be functioning for me again. Needs others to test though
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think he is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alive?
<sgclark> hmm, holding off till he says yay or nay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: an OPO-FM-BLK has arrived for you from the states
<sgclark> apachelogger: is this an sddm kcm module that could be packaged? lp:~blue-shell-next/sddm-kcm/qt5
 * apachelogger fails to see point TBH
<apachelogger> it would end up in experimental anyway
<apachelogger> but yeah, that's the branch
<Riddell> sgclark: asking d_ed 
<Riddell> sgclark: this one https://github.com/sddm/sddm-kcm
<Riddell> sgclark: d_ed says he'll look at releasing it one he's spoken to the author
<Riddell> sgclark: so package it for now and hopefully it'll be good to go shortly
<sgclark> Riddell: that one is for kde4 which won't work will it?
<Riddell> sgclark: there's a qt5 branch
<sgclark> ahh ok
<Riddell> https://github.com/sddm/sddm-kcm/tree/qt5
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> he says it'll also need some changes to libpolkit-qt5-1-1
<apachelogger> those are landed
<Riddell> apachelogger: the ones needed for kauth?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like some chap called harald already did some packaging so you should be able to take that and tidy it up (he's a messy sort) https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell-next/sddm-kcm/packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: where should we run jenkins? I fear qa.kubuntu might be a bit too weak for a java web service
<apachelogger> could put it on the server we use for neon orchestration right now
<apachelogger> alas, that's a bluesystems thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: fine with me but of course it'll limit access to yourself so just less likely other people can help
<apachelogger> well, myself and shadeslayer
<Riddell> if he wakes up
<apachelogger> at any rate jenkins user access shouldn't be a problem, then again I don't think there'll be much management to be done via webui
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177384/ <- completely automated job changes using a template config xD
<sgclark> copy and paste is not functioning as expected...
<Riddell> ?
<sgclark> ctrl c close file ctrl v new file and nothing gets pasted. however if you leave the original file open it pastes...
<yofel> latter is the native X behavior, so it klipper is somehow broken
<sgclark> klipper has the paste in it so can paste from there, but that involves extra steps
<sgclark> Riddell: apachelogger: sddm-kcm cleaned up and builds. I am testing now and the standalone module seems mostly functional, shouldn't there be a place in systemsettings for it? is there an extra step to make that happen?
<Riddell> sgclark: it'll install a .desktop file
<Riddell> which system settings will pick up
<Riddell> maybe running kbuildsycoca5 will help if it doesn't
<Riddell> sgclark: should go in /usr/share/kservices5/
<sgclark> ok that file is there, will try kbuildsyscoca5
<sgclark> that was it
<sgclark> Riddell: where do you want this?
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess in experimental for now then we poke d_ed to make a release
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: shadeslayer just appeared, you can fight it out who wants to do the sddm autologin stuff in ubiquity
<sgclark> Riddell: he can have it, I am going to take a lunch at 5 am lol, otherwise I will get to it when I get back
<Riddell> bug 1361474
<ubottu> bug 1361474 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Error erasing device when there is dos partition table but no partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361474
<Riddell> bug 1300361
<ubottu> bug 1300361 in OEM Priority Project "cannot format when no partition table is present" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300361
<Riddell> hmm fixes just been proposed for those
 * shadeslayer materializes out of thin air
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you guys done lunch yet?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, and I'm in a mood to just get a sandwich, I'm deep in ubiqutiy code
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<shadeslayer> I want to go to Gat Blau
<shadeslayer> been ages since I've been there
<Riddell> oh you and your fancy smancy food, back when I was wee we were lucky to have half a jeely piece for lunch!
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> well, it's not the 90's anymore
<Riddell> ...and even then it was the half without the jeely!
 * apachelogger has changed up jenkins jobs xD
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/DsCns5M.png much dep tracking everywhere
 * apachelogger does wonder how to efficiently manage dep tracking tho
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 20 build slaves :O
<apachelogger> real men have many cores
<apachelogger> perhaps we should simply let the heap of projects be generated from kde-build-metadata
<apachelogger> that way we can simply reuse upstream's inter-dep list to generate the job dependencies
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> beta 1 works ok on the desktop, but the nvidia 331 driver fails to load X and the login screen lightdm here. Had to revert to nouveau for to get a working desktop altho nouveau behaves very well with the desktop effects enabled
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<BluesKaj> haven't tried beta 1 on this laptop yet 
<sgclark> shadeslayer: are you working on sddm autologin stuff in ubiquity
<shadeslayer> sgclark: just got back from lunch, it's on my todo for today
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok ty
<sgclark> Riddell: I will go through bugs and find dups and see if there is anything I can attempt
<Riddell> sgclark: new packaging needed for kdevelop comes to mind
<sgclark> Riddell: ok sure
<Riddell> also wacomtablet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-packaging
<sgclark> Riddell: also experimental is a mess of old stuff like frameworks 4.100.0 can I clean that up?
<Riddell> sgclark: sure
<mcstr_> does anyone knows what kind of script is used for the kipi plugins used in ksnapshot to upload on several image hosters?
<Riddell> mcstr_: plugins in C++ I think
<Riddell> apt-get source kipi-plugins  for the code
<mcstr_> riddell i would love to do one for postimage.org because i really like their service seems someone else was trying this already tho http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18689409/image-uploading-script-in-python
<Riddell> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/graphics/kipi-plugins/repository
<Riddell> mcstr_: it they have no API it's likely to be tricky
<mcstr_> riddell too tricky for me then :( 
<mcstr_> http://postimage.org/mod.php
<mcstr_> seems like they are using a script
<mcstr_> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://mod.postimage.org/website-english.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<mcstr_> i have made a html site and added the code but not even this does anything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts on why this gives a permission error : http://pastebin.kde.org/pycnimjvv
 * Riddell does the I found a way to fix bug 1182784 dance
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with non English language fails on Keyboard: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: the redirect is done by the shell not sudo
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: http://paste.kde.org/pmy4cqrdp
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: what would be the right way to do this?
<tsimpson> you can use 'sudo tee filename' instead of '> filename'
<tsimpson> little difficult sometimes
<tsimpson> or you can just run it from a root shell
<tsimpson> ... cat << EOF | sudo tee /etc/sddm.conf; may work
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: writes to host system that does
<tsimpson> maybe you're just missing quotes then
<tsimpson> and/or wrapping it in sh -c
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> wrapping it sh -c will work
<shadeslayer> but it's going to be weird
<shadeslayer> trying to extract the user
<Riddell> adiu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wrong spelling Ithink
<shadeslayer> ok nope
<shadeslayer> nothing works
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> spent too much time on this
<shadeslayer> screw it
<shadeslayer> will have a look on Monday
<Quintasan> Riddell: hmm
<kdeuser56> how do I get the build deps of a package in neon again?
<kdeuser56> "apt-get build-dep project-neon5-kwin" does not work :-(
<kdeuser56> it says unable to find source package for ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure what you are trying to do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are supposed to change user-setup to write that thing
<valorie> so, one last error last night, after I logged off here: paste.kde.org/ptxsvdknk
<valorie> first bit and last bit
<valorie> anyway, I'm leaving for the cabin after dinner ~3 hours from now, so I guess unlikely to be fixed until Sunday at the earliest
<valorie> I assume it is done the same with with the --forceoverwrite but I don't know the name of the file to do that with, and the underlying problem should be fixed anyway
<valorie> perhaps I'll just send an email to kub-devel
<valorie> sent
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that is from user-setup
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-30
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ahoneybun> hello all
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-31
 * ahoneybun is upgrading to Beta 1
<mcstr_> guys where to better donate? kde directly or to kubuntu? 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: why would it sudo? user-setup is run from the install session (i.e. sudo'd ubiquity)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-24
<soee> good morning
<valorie> morning, soee
<soee> can someone help mi fix small dependency problems in Wily ?
<soee> i would like to get this fixed: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<valorie> hmmm, as I recall, libclucene used to not be packaged
<valorie> I wonder when that changed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> I remember having to fetch and build it while testing something, maybe tomahawk
<valorie> !info libclucene-core
<ubottu> Package libclucene-core does not exist in wily
<valorie> !info libclucene-core1
<ubottu> libclucene-core1 (source: clucene-core): core library for full-featured text search engine (runtime). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.3.4-4build1 (wily), package size 572 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<valorie> so supposedly that is available
<valorie> although that "2.3.3.4-4build1" might indicate that it was a git-snapshot instead of being released
<soee> hmm, i would like just simple solution to get it fixed :)
<soee> on may laptop i had to do fresh install of vivid yesterday and upgrade to wily to have fully working system :)
<lordievader> Wily image was not bootable?
<lordievader> Ah, right. Now I remember.
 * lordievader needs more coffee
<valorie> soee: you can either wait and talk to the devels when they show up, or write to the devel list about the situation
<soee> lordievader: i think the kde-usb-creator is the problem
<soee> i used ucb universal installer under windows to create bootabel vivid usb
<lordievader> Why no unetbootin? Unetbootin is lovely :)
<soee> never used i think thats why :)
<Riddell> hmm, beta week
<soee> Riddell: any ideas [08:24] <soee> i would like to get this fixed: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<Riddell> soee: why are you installing libstreamanalyzer0?
<Riddell> whatever it is y ou should have libstrigihtmlgui0v5 now
<soee> Riddell: i do not, this is how my system looks liek after vivid -> wily upgrade here @ work
<Riddell> soee: how did you upgrade?
<soee> command line -d
<Riddell> soee: which command line?
<sitter> hm
<soee> i think sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<sitter> wgrant: it occurs to me that the majority of ppa builders somehow got stuck Cleaning
<wgrant> sitter: Yep, I'm investigating.
<sitter> ok :)
<wgrant> Happened about an hour ago, only noticed about 10 minutes ago, still digging.
<wgrant> Thanks for the poke, though, you almost beat me :)
<Riddell> soee: thanks, I'll give that a try and see what happens
<yofel> Riddell: can you look at patching cmake with http://www.cmake.org/gitweb?p=cmake.git;a=commitdiff;h=b9ec9392da21a3421e48c6961976060d872faffb if you have time please?
<Riddell> yofel: this makes kde-baseapps compile happy?
<yofel> it should, there might also be something in kdelibs to patch, see the kde-release-team ML about review request 124801
<sitter> eheh
<yofel> the cmake patch should be enough though..
<sitter> anyone with wily and kwalletmanager installed around who can confirm that the about dialog is le broken?
<Riddell> sitter: Licence: Not specified
<Riddell> is all it says
<sitter> yeah same as here then
<sitter> cheers
<sitter> on the plus side kwallet 5.14 will stop bringing up migration dialogs.. ever
<ejat> may i know why 4 packages being kept back : akregator kaddressbook knotes kontact
<sitter> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351680
<ubottu> KDE bug 351680 in general "15.08 and master: about dialog broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> ejat: google debug apt resolver
<ejat> sitter: tq .. the ninja's r working on it ? 
<sitter> probably not since it's the first time I hear of it
<soee> ejat: did you upgrade from vivid ?
<ejat> soee: wily 
<ejat> sorry .. yeah .. i upgrade from vivid to wily
<soee> ejat: so its nothing new i had problems with those apps on 2 machines after upgrade from vivid
<soee> but yesterday i did fresh Vivid install and again upgrade to Wily and all works fine on my latop
<soee> so i think the problems comes for those who did the upgrade earlier
<soee> *come
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<ejat> soee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12182267/
<soee> ejat: i can't help much i'm not familar with this stuff :)
<clivejo> ejat: have you removed the staging PPA from your sources?
<clivejo> that looks like you are grabbing packages from the PPA, which have been moved to proposed I think
<ejat> thanks clivejo
<ejat> removing the ppa helps
<clivejo> have you proposed enabled?
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> Riddell: we need your expert leadership !
<Riddell> no soy leider!
<clivejo> Riddell: in Apps 15.08.00 there are a number of packages failing over the CMake version
<Riddell> clivejo: I just uploaded a fix that yofel pointed me to which might fix kde-baseapps
<Riddell> what else is the problem?
<clivejo> there are a few on there
<clivejo> most of the red ones have the same problem
<clivejo> okular
<clivejo> libkexiv2
<yofel> that *should* fix all of them I think
<clivejo> anyone fixing the missing files in kdepim-runtime
<yofel> clivejo: actually, cmake is in, so go and retry the failures
<clivejo> oh, so its a problem with CMake, not the sourcecode?
<snele> yofel: Hi. I forgot command for accesing "configure sources" gui. I think you told me the command few days ago.
<yofel> snele: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<snele> yofel: thank you
<yofel> clivejo: right, well... the kdelibs source exposed a bug in cmake
<clivejo> I see
<sitter> Riddell: when making cahnges to sddm you might also want to push them to the git repo
<ejat> nope
<clivejo> who retried the kdepim-runtime?
<clivejo> Riddell: are you working on kdepim-runtime?
<Riddell> clivejo: I just uploaded a fix to the archive and the ppa
<clivejo> I thought you were working on it, didnt want to get in the way
<sitter> Riddell: in stable... kcontacts_15.08.0+git20150824.1025+15.10-0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 15.08.0+git20150824.1025+15.10-0 <= 4:15.07.90+git20150820.0806+15.10-0
<sitter> Riddell: why did you remove pam-kwallet from the seed?
<Riddell> sitter: yes I think so
<sitter> *why*
<Riddell> it conflicted with pam-kwallet4
<sitter> it's a transitional to kwallet4
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12182763/
<sitter> adding back
<Riddell> well add back pam-kwallet4
<Riddell> and presumably pam-kwallet5
<sitter> Riddell: you'll need to refresh kubuntu-meta, it doesn't like me for some reason
<sitter> ! Could not open STRUCTURE from checkout of (any of):
<ubottu> sitter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sitter> !   http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.wily
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.wily
<Riddell> thanks sitter, running
<sitter> <3
<sitter> sent a mail to devel about relatedchanges
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sitter> Riddell: kcontacts_15.08.0+git20150824.1143+15.10-0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 15.08.0+git20150824.1143+15.10-0 <= 4:15.07.90+git20150820.0806+15.10-0
<yofel> Riddell: on a similar topic, why did kcalutils gain an epoch?
 * clivejo perks ears
<Riddell> yofel: I think because someone accepted it into launchpad before I could reject it
<yofel> meh
<soee> if someone can reproduce, please confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351693
<ubottu> KDE bug 351693 in general "Screen brightness is not restored after screen unlock (idle time)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> are 15.08 apps ready for prosed yet?
<clivejo> kdepim-runtime appears to be still broken :/
<Riddell> clivejo: fixes welcome :)
<Riddell> oh that's interesting kde-baseapps has dolphin 4
<Riddell> well I think that can just be added to not-installed
<Riddell> clivejo: so update symbols and add that to not-installed
<clivejo> wont be able to look at it until later
<Riddell> kdepim* probably needs some investigation on why it won't be able to install stuff
<Riddell> but it's beta this week so I'm not sure I want to upload them now
<clivejo> when is release date?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you will break konqueror if you do that
<Riddell> tsdgeos: oh?
<Riddell> release in 2 months https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> beta 1 now, beta 2 in 1 month
<tsdgeos> Riddell: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2015-August/008848.html
<Riddell> ah yes for the kpart, thanks tsdgeos
<clivejo> oh wily is beta
<Riddell> sitter: killed kcontacts
<Riddell> sitter: looking at your pykde patch
<Riddell> woo kdepim compiled in wily!
<Riddell> hopefully it'll now transition to the archive
<Riddell> well dist upgrade test in a chroot died, guess I'll try the real thing tomorrow
<Riddell> yay qt-gstreamer built
<BluesKaj> so Wily beta is released on thurs ?
<BluesKaj> my wily install was plagued with problems of my own doing so I wiped and created a couple of empty / and /home partitions ready for a clean beta install
<clivejo> Riddell: have you uploaded the new plasma?
<ejat> new plasma in build?
<[Relic]> Anyone know if 15.10 will auto save sessions on restart/shutdown and bring the applications back to the proper virtual desktops when starting?
<soee> sddm update brings any new features/changes ?
<clivejo> [Relic]: give me few minute to build this package and Ill try it for you
<ejat> clivejo: new plasma in build ? 
<clivejo> nope, Im trying to figure out what is preventing kdepim from building
<clivejo> I think Riddell is waiting to after the beta release
<clivejo> I use virtual desktops, but I always close everything down before I shutdown etc
<soee> :)
<soee> with final 5.4 activities should be fully usable again
<clivejo> I think Im running plasma 5.4, but RC
 * ejat too .. 
<clivejo> I think final is out, but just hasnt been packaged yet
<[Relic]> normally I like leaving a lot of reference stuff open for quick access
<[Relic]> and that was the normal function until 14.10 so it was pretty much expected from the next version
<[Relic]> 3
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: why is kdepim-runtime building on my machine, but not on LP PPA?
<clivejo> ok have apps open on all 4 desktops and screens
<clivejo> will reboot
<clivejo> ok, so it half works
<clivejo> kate and dolphin didnt come back on desktop1
<clivejo> Quassel didnt load but Konsole and Kate did come back
<davmor2> clivejo: that so sound like the lady in your life and your pet left you and then Quassel consoled your loss ;)
<clivejo> Firefox youtube video opened and started again from previous postion on desktop 3
<clivejo> and Kontact loaded on desktop 4
<clivejo> kate and firefox has openned my reference material 
<[Relic]> when I used 15.04 it dumped all applications on desktop1, seemed to open most properly but they didn't go on the correct desktops and there was no way to even save a session and reload on load
<clivejo> well plasma 5.4 RC seems to put them on the correct desktop
<[Relic]> Thanks for looking, guess I wait till 15.10 and try it again.
<[Relic]> 8
<yofel> clivejo: dunno, it fails here
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> it built this morning, and just had misisng files
<clivejo> now it fails on LP
<yofel>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libkf5akonadicalendar-dev which is a virtual package.
<yofel>                                  Depends: libkf5alarmcalendar-dev which is a virtual package.
<yofel>                                  Depends: libkf5gapi-dev which is a virtual package.
<yofel>                                  Depends: libkf5mailtransport-dev which is a virtual package.
<yofel> something's wrong here...
<clivejo> what ppas does staging pull in?
<ahoneybun> o/
<yofel> clivejo: ok, nvm that, that was a chroot issue
<yofel> the actual problem is:
<yofel>  libkf5akonadinotes5 : Depends: libkf5mime5 (>= 4:15.07.90) but 15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is to be installed.
<yofel>  libkf5mailtransport-data : Breaks: libkf5mailtransport5 (< 4:15.07.90+git20150819.1000) but 15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is to be installed.
<yofel>  libkf5akonadicalendar5 : Depends: libkf5mime5 (>= 4:15.07.90) but 15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is to be installed.
<yofel> the epoch is missing
<clivejo> ah, Riddell's miserious epoch
<clivejo> yofel: are you fixing it, or shall I?
<yofel> I'll leave it to you
<clivejo> so kind of you :P
<yofel> ;P
<clivejo> bit confused, can you help me?
<clivejo> what package is making libkf5mailtransport5 ?
<clivejo> really need a way of searching PPA's
<yofel> good question, random quess would be kdepim or kdepimlibs
<clivejo> its building on my own machine I think cause it is using the 15.07.90 apps PPA
<clivejo> which dont have that epoch
<yofel> no, it's using 15.07.90 from the archive which has the epoch, and pieces from the ppa which has 15.08.0 without the epoch
<yofel> ah no
<clivejo> 15.07.90 is in porposed, but doesnt have the epoch
<yofel> it's using the 15.08.0 package from the ppa, but the package-internal versioned dependencies have the epoch
<yofel> which package are you talking about? kdepim-runtime certainly has an epoch
<clivejo> ok, so kdepimlibs is generating packages with the epoch
<clivejo> yofel: Im just trying to get my head around it
<yofel> áctually, try to pbuilder login into your dev chroot
<clivejo> versions confuse me enough without epochs, this just drives me crazy at a new level!
<yofel> there enable the deb-src entries for apt, then run apt-cache showsrc libkf5akonadicalendar5
<yofel> that'll tell you what the source is
<yofel> hm, that might actually work on plain wily
<clivejo> 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<yofel> so, libkf5akonadicalendar5 is akonadi-calendar
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> that needs its dep on libkf5mime5 fixed
<clivejo> and that is 4:15.08.0 version
<yofel> ok, this is a bit tricky
<yofel> yep, as I thought
<clivejo> house of cards
<yofel> libkf5mime5.symbols is broken
<clivejo> I wish there was a tree like visual aid to show these deps
<yofel> the symbol versions are used by dpkg-shlibdeps to generate the appropriate versioned dependencies for ${shlibs:Depends}
<yofel> so as the libkf5mime5 symbols all say that they exist since 4:15.07.90, libkf5akonadicalendar5 which depends on libkf5mime5 depends on >= 4:15.07.90 of it
<yofel> so what you need to do now: Remove the epoch from the symbol versions in libkf5mime5, then rebuild all it's reverse-dependencies
<clivejo> I dont know how
<yofel> oh fun, it's not even consistent
<yofel> I'll fix the symbol file
<clivejo> can you run me through it ?
<yofel> do you know how to use vim?
<clivejo> it might just make sense if I do it
<yofel> or sed?
<clivejo> sed for search/replace?
<yofel> right
<yofel> that's the only sane way to fix that
<clivejo> so I grab the kdepimlibs packaging?
<yofel> no, kmime
<yofel> in kmime, you'll need to fix the symbolfile, this'll do it: sed -e 's/4:15.07/15.07/g' -i debian/libkf5mime5.symbols
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> how did it get the epoch for 15.07.90?
<yofel> probably from before
<clivejo> I thought it was introduced in 15.08.0
<clivejo> so commit and push to git?
<yofel> yes, and add a changelog entry before you do that
<yofel> just say that you removed the epoch that shouldn't be there
<clivejo> for what version?
<yofel> the changelog entry?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> *always* for the latest version (i.e. UNRELEASED)
<yofel> you don't modify past changelogs, ever
<clivejo> for kmime (15.08.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<yofel> yes
<yofel> just use dch
<yofel> that'll do the right thing
<clivejo> ok donw
<clivejo> done
<yofel> good, then commit and upload a new version to the PPA
<yofel> once that built is _published_ upload rebuilds for kdepimlibs and akonadi-calendar
<yofel> (at least)
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmime.git/
<clivejo> is that ok?
<yofel> :/
<yofel> technically ok
<clivejo> but?
<yofel> the changelog could be improved..
<clivejo> how so?
<yofel> usually the changelog should also say WHY something was done. In cases where that's obvious, we're lazy and make short entries. But this isn't really a usual case
<clivejo> so something more descriptive like "Fixing libkf5mime5.symbols by removing epoch"?
<yofel> right, something like that
<clivejo> I put that as mu commit message
<clivejo> my
<yofel> if I look at package changes in the archive, I FIRST read the changelog entry, and only later *maybe* bother looking at the vcs if I really can't understand why something was done
<yofel> best practice is to use the exact same message for the changelog and the commit
<clivejo> I see
<yofel> actually, doesn't debcommit do that automatically?
<clivejo> I use git gui :/
<yofel> ah ok
<clivejo> it how sitter taught me 
<yofel> well, I don't use it either so I don't know :P
<yofel> erm...
<yofel> clivejo: another bug:
<yofel> -  * new upstream release
<yofel> that should not be removed
<clivejo> can I revert and try it again?
<yofel> you pushed it, the only way to do that is by running 'git revert' which adds another commit reverting your changes...
<yofel> just fix it
<clivejo> dch, stage, commit and push?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> This is fun!
<yofel> writing accurate documentation can be a pain, but a year later you usually appreciate it...
<clivejo> ok so new upsteam release
<clivejo> and Removing epoch in symbols file
<clivejo> hows that?
<clivejo> so as there is a version in the PPA I need to make this one ppa2 with "git-buildpackage-ppa -s 2" ?
<yofel> still a bit short, but better than before. Lets leave it at that
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> so I now have kmime_15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_source.changes
<clivejo> signed
<clivejo> dput it to staging?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> fingers crossed
<clivejo> yofel: how long have you been packaging?
<yofel> hm, roughly 6 years I would say
<clivejo> ok both builds seem to be ok
<yofel> ok, now wait for the publisher
<clivejo> how often is qa updated?
<yofel> every 5min IIRC
<yofel> the reason why you don't see your upload there is that it's still "Pending", QA only considers "Published" packages
<clivejo> whats the delay in publishing?
<yofel> it's a cronjob, runs every 20 or 30min
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> no point in refreshing the page every minute then!
<yofel> heh, no. The Launchpad UI also uses AJAX, so the gears should vanish themselves once it's published
<clivejo> there we go, published now
<clivejo> retry kdepimlibs?
<yofel> that and akonadi-calendar
<yofel> for now at least, lets see what happens after that
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/7821445
<clivejo> akonadi-calendar looks ok?
<yofel> ok in what sense?
<clivejo> how do I retry it?
<yofel> upload a new version
<clivejo> cant see an option
<yofel> no-change rebuild
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> got ya
<clivejo> yofel: how do you know how the packages link together?
<yofel> mostly yes
<clivejo> via experience?
<yofel> mostly that, and reading the documentation
<yofel> the todays case, you'll find the manpages of dpkg-shlibdeps and dpkg-gensymbols useful
<yofel> even if you don't understand everything in them
 * yofel upgrades applications, lets see what a mess I'll get
<clivejo> what you mean upgrade?
<clivejo> actually use 15.08.0?
<yofel> I'm still on 15.04
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> applications .4, not vivid
<clivejo> Im on 15.07.90
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> I uploaded akonadi-search not calender!
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> my brain does this to me!
<clivejo> ok, akonadi-calendar uploaded
<Riddell> how's it going clivejo, yofel?
<clivejo> doing stupid stuff Riddell
<yofel> making... progress. A symbol file had wrong versions and we've pretty much spent the evening on fixing that
<clivejo> Im sure yofelis close to banging his head on a wall
<clivejo> trying to teach me
<yofel> no... but I was close to screaming when I saw the symbol file...
<clivejo> how did it get like that, I still dont understand that?
<ahoneybun> hola people
<yofel> git says Riddell broke it :P
<Riddell> uh oh
<yofel> well, or rather he did an incomplete fix
<clivejo> also Im confused with kalarmcal
<clivejo> hi ahoneybun
<yofel> Riddell: you removed the epoch from the changelog, not the symbol versions
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I get a ec2 to backport kdenlive
<yofel> well, easy to miss
<Riddell> ah jings
<Riddell> sorry :(
<Riddell> ahoneybun: okay dokay
<ahoneybun> for what Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: vivid?
<ahoneybun> si
<ahoneybun> well to build for vivid
<ahoneybun> I think a wily machine would work
 * ahoneybun is looking at a free year of ec2
<ahoneybun> I have to add a card to use it
<clivejo> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215455154/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.akonadi-calendar_4%3A15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo>  sbuild-build-depends-akonadi-calendar-dummy : Depends: libkf5mailtransport-dev but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> need to build libs first?
<yofel> more dependency issues...
<yofel> that's part of kmailtransport..
<yofel>  libkf5mailtransport-data : Breaks: libkf5mailtransport5 (< 4:15.07.90+git20150819.1000) but 15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is to be installed.
<yofel> clivejo: epoch hardcoded in control file ^
<clivejo> who introduced this epoch!
<yofel> you may guess 3 times :P
<yofel> also
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ubuntu@ubuntu@ec2-54-144-60-15.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> Riddell: any particular reason why there's no symbol file for libkf5mailtransport5?
<ahoneybun> I was just getting my own up Riddell lol
<Riddell> yofel: I doubt it, I don't think I package it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: let me know if I can terminate it
<yofel> hm, the changelog only mentions you and harald..
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what I'm going to do it let you have power over it so it will lighten you credit card up a bit lol
<yofel> hm, harald left it away I guess
<ahoneybun> I'll use the one you made 
<ahoneybun> the one I made is trusty though
<yofel> Riddell: how much cpu/memory do you allocate to the ec2 usually?
<ahoneybun> and I'm in
<ahoneybun> yofel: mind showing me what you did again? :)
<clivejo> yofel: here --> libkf5mailtransport-data (= ${source:Version})
<yofel> too late for today. If you want to try it, I would run download the kdenlive package from the ppa (dget -xu <url-to-dsc>), then change changelog and try building
<clivejo> no sorry, here - libkf5mailtransport5 (= ${binary:Version}),
<yofel> clivejo: you are looking at "Depends", but here Breaks and Replaces are wrong for both packages
<Riddell> and bonus points if you can work out how to fix the arm build
<yofel> the arm build is tricky actually... there's a build flag not being added when building with gles
<ahoneybun> yofel: add the ppa I guess lol
<yofel> ahoneybun: what for?
<ahoneybun> kdenlive
<yofel> you don't need to add the ppa for that
<yofel> you're not backporting all applications, so no point in adding the ppa. And you don't need the ppa to download the source
<clivejo> yofel: do I remove the (= ${binary:Version}) ?
<yofel> well, not unless you plan to use apt-get source
<yofel> which would work too
<yofel> clivejo: no, you fix line 48/49, and 68/69
<yofel> I'll let you think about how to fix it
<yofel> for me it's now a shower and bed, nini
<clivejo> remove the epoch?
<clivejo> night night yofel
<ahoneybun> you used dch -i right yofel to make  anew one?
<ahoneybun> emac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you close emac pleasae
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I killed it
<Riddell> export EDITOR=nano
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> woow no errors, warnings or anything
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what am I doing wrong?
<ahoneybun> with pbuilder
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't know I'm not watching
<Riddell> are you in byobu?
<ahoneybun> yea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: seems I don't have ssh access
<ahoneybun> you set it up lol
<ahoneybun> try again
<mck182> hello hello, I've managed to get a corrupted / partition and now I cannot get to login (apparently login service got hit)..can I somehow restore my partition by some apt-get magic or do I have to reinstall hard?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: your good
<Riddell> ahoneybun: use pbuilder-dist rather than pbuilder, it lets you select which release to use and it keeps logs
<ahoneybun> I did...
<ahoneybun> oh
<Riddell> ahoneybun: run   pbuilder-dist wily create
<ahoneybun> no no
<ahoneybun> wait
<Riddell> mck182: if it's a package problem   apt -f install  may well help
<ahoneybun> there we go
<mck182> Riddell: I can't log in though
<mck182> Riddell: it doesn't even get me to login screen, it's stuck in bootting
<mck182> I can see it fails starting some services
<Riddell> mck182: can you control-alt-f1 to a linux console?
<mck182> and one of those is login
<mck182> Riddell: no, I get just a blinking cursor
<Riddell> mck182: mm, I fear you might be screwed :(
<mck182> no options of rescue?
<Riddell> mck182: you could boot up a live cd, then mount the hard disk, chroot into it and run  apt -f install  and apt install kubuntu-desktop
<ahoneybun> did you abort it Riddell?
<mck182> Riddell: sounds doable...*downloads iso*
<ahoneybun> what happened Riddell? updates?
<clivejo> will grub not allow you into recovery?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: probably needs the ppa added to the pbuilder
<ahoneybun> yay E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<ahoneybun> hmmm
<mck182> clivejo: dunno, I have 0 timeout and just cannot get it to show the menu
<ahoneybun> you can add a ppa there?
<mck182> no matter which shift I hold down ^^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh no, it's for vivid
<ahoneybun> yeaaa
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the version of libmlt-dev is too old
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so change the build-depends verson and see if it builds with that
<ahoneybun> k
<clivejo> mck182: is it grub 2?
<mck182> clivejo: yeah....?
<mck182> it's whatever kubuntu 15.04 has
<ahoneybun> no way
<ahoneybun> Riddell: vivid has 0.9.2 and that calls for 0.9.4
<ahoneybun> so toooo new
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/libmlt-dev
<clivejo> are you using some kind of non-standard keyboard?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: doesn't seem to be any version specified in the cmakelists file so just remove the version from build-depends and see if it builds
<clivejo> you might have to enable USB Legacy Mode in the BIOS
<ahoneybun> what cmakelist Riddell?
<mck182> clivejo: it's macbook...no bios ^^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the top level CMakeLists.txt file which specifies what cmake looks for before compiling the package
<clivejo> instead of holding it down trying tapping it fast
<mck182> I've tried it all, doesn't work...I almost have the iso so I'll try with that
<clivejo> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ah it does need 0.9.4
<ahoneybun> wellll
<ahoneybun> its doing something
<ahoneybun> I see nothing about it
<ahoneybun> I'll just have to build that for vivid as well then 
<Riddell> MLT_MIN_VERSION gets set to 0.9.2
<Riddell> I'd suspect mlt is tricky to backport, I've never looked at it but I have a feeling it's a faffy codec library
<ahoneybun> nothing is ever easy
<clivejo> upgrade!
<ahoneybun> I still don't see the line
<ahoneybun> that package is for TV broardcasting
<Riddell> search CMakeLists.txt for MLT_MIN_VERSION, it gets set by three variable for some reason, major, minor, bugfix
<ahoneybun> I see that now
<ahoneybun> I though of "MLT = 0.9.4 or something
<Riddell> ok I need to sleep
<Riddell> good luck ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> I'll need it lol
<ahoneybun> still asking for 0.9.4
<ahoneybun> why?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-25
<ahoneybun> Riddell: seems some feature is in 0.9.4 that we need
<micahg> Riddell: I have a task to reenable gpssync in digikam, I assume that's post-beta 1 at this point?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> Riddell: did you had time to look at: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable ?
<sitter> "proposed-migration now runs/blocks on failed armhf tests"
 * sitter shivers
<yofel> ohmy
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12190946/
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, Are you participating in 15.10 beta 1?
<Riddell> flexiondotorg: yeah I'd like to
<Riddell> although I've no idea what shape our images are in, I'll take a look today
<Riddell> soee: what does  apt-cache rdepends  libstreamanalyzer0  say?
<Riddell> sitter: ug bother, I don't suppose it says why?
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, Thanks.
<sitter> Riddell: becuase you did not delete the epoch broken versions
<Riddell> I'm sure I did!
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, Well Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu GNOME are both going in to this know we have big issues, so feel free to join us ;-)
<Riddell> sitter: oh for vivid?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12191108/
<sitter> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/npoykIf.jpg
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<lordievader> flexiondotorg: Big issues? What kind?
<sitter> Riddell: I am adopting the kdeocrationv5 change from debian
<Riddell> soee:  apt-cache policy libkio5  ?
<sitter> somewhow we cheated our way around a BIC there
<sitter> oh ah
<flexiondotorg> lordievader, I only have about one third of the MATE 1.10 packages in the archive. Mixing bits of MATE 1.8 and MATE 1.10 is making a mess.
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12191113/
<lordievader> flexiondotorg: I can imagine.
<flexiondotorg> lordievader, Ubuntu GNOME have similar issues.
<Riddell> soee: ah hah, interesting
<lordievader> Trying to get it in before the freezes, flexiondotorg?
<flexiondotorg> Thankfully Mirv has synced a heap of packages from Debian unstable this morning, so I think Ubuntu MATE won't be a crashtastic disaster now :-)
<lordievader> flexiondotorg: Good, good :D
<Riddell> soee: the problem is that kde4libs hasn't been updated for some reason, I'll get onto that
<flexiondotorg> Yeah. I've been on jury service for 3 weeks and my Debian sponosors have had summer vacations and something call DebConf.
<soee> Riddell: cool, thank you
<flexiondotorg> So, package uploads got delayed.
<sitter> Riddell: also btw http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html --> Not in PPA: libkgeomap, marble, pairs, kde-l10n,
<Riddell> sitter: pairs is dead, libkgeomap is kdelibs4 only and marble is already uploaded
<Riddell> and kde-l10n is uploaded separately
<sitter> where does the status page get that list from?
<Riddell> sitter: I've clicked delete on those vivid packages, it'll take some time to flush out I guess
<Riddell> sitter: kubuntu-automation package-name-lists/applications-wily
<Riddell> which gets updated by package-name-list
 * sitter wonders why it doesn't simply use live data from download.kde.org
<Riddell> that is what  package-name-list uses, it's a timesaver and download.kde.org isn't publically available pre-release
<sitter> Riddell: so why is pairs listed?
<Riddell> I guess it didn't get updated
<Riddell> you could also ask why kde4libs isn't listed, which I think is a bug in the script caused by different version number
<sitter> I thik we should collectively stop writing scripts and start writing programs :P
<yofel> nah, that would make it look like we actually knew what we're doing
<sitter> next thing you know people expect us to read bug reports :|
<yofel> eeeeh?
<Riddell> waa why is amarok on amd64 failing and not on other arches? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215458512/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.amarok_2%3A2.8.0-0ubuntu6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> armhf has the same issue
<Riddell> others compile fine
<yofel> how about switching to clementine?
<sitter> yofel: that would anger a council member I think
<yofel> well, we can extend the life support for amarok for a while longer, but...
<sitter> celementine isn't a reasonable replacement anyway IMO
<sitter> juk ftw \o/
<soee> so amarok isn't maintaind anymore ?
<yofel> what happened to the reasonable part? ^^
<sitter> actually, since some people are pursuing a new default palyer for KDE that might be an option
<sitter> I rather moved to a stance where I think that default apps should be as lean as possible
 * lordievader uses clemetine right now
<yofel> yeah, that should be the direction to go
<sitter> Riddell: one of the build deps changed between builds maybe?
<sitter> soee: I was told that it is
<soee> but ?
<sitter> but I am not using it, so I don't know what state it is in
<soee> it works :D
<soee> vdg made some concepts for media player i think
<soee> are there any plans for new app though?
<Riddell> there was a lot of talk about it after akademy
<Riddell> I must admit I don't use anything since subscribing to spotify
<soee> oh i'm using Amarok for my local collection or listening radio stations
<soee> tbh. i don't see replacement for it atm.
<soee> i'm not sure how tomahawk loks liek these days
<soee> but it is more social player than local one
<soee> Riddell: the talk was about media player or music player ?
<stefan`> hey guys, here is an annozing question: will we (and if yes, when) have plasma 5.4 in some vivid ppa?
<stefan`> annoying ;)
<soee> it's not even released :)
<soee> first it has to be packaged for Wily
<soee> i think nobody will give you exact date when it will be backported :)
<stefan`> ok, thanks
<Riddell> yeah we haven't started wily yet I'm afraid
<sitter> Riddell: kdepim-runtime will need a new upload for not installed files
<sitter> 32 errors, 15 warnings
<sitter> fml
 * clivejo hisses and spits
<Riddell> sitter: those googleagent bits magically reappear?
<sitter> Riddell: reintroduction of kgapi as build dep
<sitter> we still need to figure out what to do with libkolab deps btw
<sitter> IIRC kdepim was the only rdep anyway, so we can probably just transit
<clivejo> Riddell: are you working on 15.08.0 apps?
<Riddell> clivejo: not just now I'm not
<clivejo> sitter: are you working on it?
<sitter> only pim
<clivejo> kdepim-runtime?
<clivejo> ah I see
<Riddell> clivejo: right I uploaded that with sitter's change
<Riddell> not doing anything else
<clivejo> can I upload ?
<Riddell> sure
<clivejo> oh its done
<clivejo> no bother
<clivejo> kde-baseapps looks like symbols
<clivejo> anyone doing that?
<clivejo> and missing files
<allee> sitter: FYI kwallet migration dialog still show. Upgraded today, rebooted, delete kwallet4 & 5 on virt. console. Logged in and Migration wizard was shown (even bemore the login animation finished)
<sitter> Riddell: new upload for kdepim plz
<sitter> allee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet-kf5/5.13.0-0ubuntu2 didn't land yet
<sitter> so unless you have proposed enabled that is expected
<sitter> also I would advise against using proposed today as I spotted a libnm upload xD
<sitter> Riddell: wondering if kubuntu-web-shortcuts should move upstream btw
<sitter> desktop files for krunner shortcuts
<Riddell> clivejo: all yours :)
<clivejo> ok
<Riddell> clivejo: the missing files are dolphin4 files which we need for the kpart for konqueror, so I think that needs a new package for them
<sitter> kpart4-dolphin
<sitter> oh oh
<sitter> Riddell: I wonder if we should put kgapi back for kdepim
<clivejo> upload kdepim (4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa3 with sitters changes?
<sitter> probably a good idea
<Riddell> clivejo: please do
<clivejo> sitter will I hold off?
<sitter> clivejo: no upload for now
<sitter> it won't be green anyway
<sitter> and kgapi first should go through CI
<Riddell> the kde transition lines at the bottom of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt are outright scary
<Riddell> oh yay amarok compiled :)
<Riddell> today is a good day
<yofel> the release team should start using debian's auto transition tracker and put everything in ben :/
<sitter> to this day I have not really understood the use of the output
<yofel> it helps figuring out transitions if you don't have ben
<yofel> or debugging britney if the autohinter does something stupid
<sitter> yofel: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt this?
<yofel> yes
<sitter> I don't see it
<yofel> well, you have to know how to read that mess
<yofel> which is why you usually don't want to do that
<sitter> yeah well
<sitter> ...
<yofel> but as our transitions aren't on the transition tracker, that's all we have
<yofel> hm, we could just run our own transition tracker actually...
<sitter> yofel: depends.. most of the archive tech I run into seems insanely crafty to setup for some reasn
<sitter> or maybe I am too daft to comprehend xD
<yofel> well, I could set that up as I know the tanglu configuration rather well. And wily/wily-proposed works similiar to tanglu dasyatis/staging
<yofel> maybe I'll play with that later
<sitter> yofel++
<sitter> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215492814/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.kscreen_4%3A5.3.95%2Bgit20150825.0935%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> and it passes on amd64
<sitter> cmake is drunk or something
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kscreen.git/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_disable-test.diff?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> questionable patch. also no dep5.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> 1 errors, 6 warnings
<sitter> progress \o/
<sitter> argh ffs
<sitter> Riddell: can you poke kdecoration through binary new plz so I can do rebuilds 
<mparillo> I see Wily Beta 1 is out for testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/345/builds But, when I see sitter write 'rebuids', should we wait?
<sitter> mparillo: no, it wont land for beta
<sitter> also I am talking package rebuilds :)
<Riddell> mparillo: please do test
<Riddell> sitter: looking
<Riddell> sitter: accepted!
<sitter> second try for rebuild then
<clivejo> I think kopete depends on PIM stuff and that is now fixed, will I retyry?
<mparillo> 32-bit Wily Beta 1 Live USB created with unetbootin worked fine. I assume dolphin was removed from favorites because it had a missing icon?
<sitter> Riddell: I give up. I am too stupid to do a transition
<sitter> shit keeps building against old kdeocration library
<Riddell> mparillo: known bug upstream, sitter fixed it upstream, fix should be in final plasma 5.4
<Riddell> sitter: wait a bit I guess?
<sitter> oh maybe kwin brings it in
<mparillo> Thx, on to full disk install.
<sitter> Riddell: I am btw content to put this in an ignore KCI-W :: W: kdepim source: intra-source-package-circular-dependency libcalendarsupport5 libeventviews5 libincidenceeditorsng5 libkdepim5 libkleo5 libmailcommon5 libmailimporter5 libmessagecomposer5 libmessageviewer5 libpimcommon5 libtemplateparser5
<sitter> I am rather certain this won't be easy to detangle if even possible
<Riddell> sitter: yes I fear you might be right
<sitter> dvratil also found the library tanglement rather awful
<BluesKaj> just downloaded the daily/beta with zsync, but the terminal doesn't go back to the prompt even tho the download shows 100%...assuming it's an image checksum?
<yofel> we've also had this for years. I never whitelisted it on QA because it *should* be fixed, but... nobody ever tries
<mparillo> BluesKaj: That happens to me maybe one in ten or twenty times. I just control c, up arrow, and run it again. You will probably download nothing, and run a successful check sum. Of course, you can simply control c and run md5sum against the iso.
<mparillo> 32-bit Wily Beta 1 full install worked fine in a VM. Papercuts (I still have to force power-down my VM after the reboot window comes up and I have to migrate my empty kwallet) remain.
<Riddell> mparillo: lovely thanks :)
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  ok trying again
<mparillo> Working on encrypted LVM now
<soee> Riddell: do we build already 5.4 final for Wily ?
<Riddell> soee: not yet no
<soee> oki
<BluesKaj> well, I have to report 2 failures after the zsync download of the Wily beta image, so be warned , you might be wasting your time with that method
<sitter> hm
<sitter> apparently I wildcarded whatever google thing is in kdepim
<sitter> very smart of me
<sitter> well then
<sitter> Riddell: kdepim needs new upload which should solve all lintians but two and those two are fixed for 15.08.1
<sitter> oh yeah and binary-without-manpage (someone should make the status page thingy ignore those warnings)
<sitter> much clutter
<mparillo> On the latest version of Muon Discover for Wily, does anybody see a download button when selecting an application (Rekonq, Qupzilla, or Chromium).
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  the zsync method didn't finish the full download and neither does the HTML method unless one pauses the download and the resumes so that it finishes. Dunno what the flaw may be, but there's something prevent a full download from finishing by itself.
<BluesKaj> preventing even
<BluesKaj> tried the zsync methos twice btw
<BluesKaj> anyway the html download finished after pause and resume
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  yes i see an install button for each 
<BluesKaj> in muon discover
<Mamarok> I have sort of a problem: lately I see a lot of mail rejected sent to my @kde.org address coming from my @ubuntu.com one, which is obvious spam. Is there something I can do?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Zsync went fine here.
<BluesKaj> failed twice here, dunno why ...should check the logs I guess
<lordievader> Tried to download everything at first since it didn't have read permission.
<BluesKaj> ok time for a Wily beta clean install
<lordievader> I suppose the test window is open till thursday?
<soee> so apps wil be released after 15.10 beta ?
<shadeslayer> we don't have kde-baseapps anymore do we?
<yofel> I think the PPA had a package that was called like that
<yofel> mostly kde4 stuff
<yofel> or probably all kde4 stuff
<mparillo> When testing the full install, could you see if you get a message: Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable? It happened after a reboot.
<mparillo> I  have been running Wily daily for some time, but I only saw that today for the first time, on the Beta 1 ISO.
<mparillo> Ignore. Ugh. I see in my history a sudo kate. 
<clivejo> how are apps 15.08.0 coming on?
<soee> kopete fails from what i see
<clivejo> any ideas why?
<soee> nope
<clivejo>  sbuild-build-depends-kopete-dummy : Depends: kdepim-dev but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo>                                      Depends: libkleo4 but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> IIRC it hard-depends on kde[4!]pimlibs kabc, there was some talk about it on the kde packager ML
<yofel> I don't remember what the solution was though
<yofel> (actually, it involved a stipped down akonadi4 packaging somehow)
<soee> yofel: but it is only kopete taht fails ?
<yofel> kopete is the only package in that situation
<clivejo> why is kdepim-dev not going to be installed?
<clivejo> where is it?
<yofel> I *think* that stuff was splitted for qt5, can't check right now
<yofel> but before you start on kopete, talk to sitter
<yofel> so, my first time trying the new kmail
<yofel> Application: KMail (kmail), signal: Aborted
<yofel> uhuh...
<soee> and this was your wirst time .. :D 
<yofel> well, I think my experience with 4.6 was similar...
<yofel> ok, next try actually worked
<yofel> heck, even akonadi works
<yofel> this seems strange......
<clivejo> strange it works?
<soee> i tries kmail twice i think, always going back to thunderbird
<soee> *tried
<clivejo> I love kontact
<clivejo> when it works its brilliant
<yofel> Yakuake was unable to load the Konsole component.
<yofel> A Konsole installation is required to use Yakuake.
<yofel> uhm...
<soee> hehe "when it works" :D
<yofel> how did I remove konsole4-kpart..
<clivejo> its a compliated arrangement
<clivejo> like balancing a house of cards on a knife blade, but it is possuble!
<soee> woho owncloud client now supports multiple accounts !
<yofel> oh, sweet
<yofel> but that "Add Folder to Synchronize" button does nothing here..
<soee> hmm true
<lordievader> How can you tell pdebuild to automatically install build dependencies in the pbuilder chroot?
<lordievader> Apart from pbuilder --login and apt-getting in there, what I am doing now, I guess there is a better way...
<lordievader> Ah, never mind. pdebuild creates the .dsc file which can be used by pbuilder.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you know http://paste.ubuntu.com/12194876/ won't work right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk is exclusively for Qt5 builds
<mparillo> On testing the Wily Beta 1, after a couple of re-boots, I get : Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable, and on this machine, there is no sudo kate in the bash history. Any ideas?
<yofel> where does it say that?
<valorie> mparillo: you can always do what I did yesterday: chown -R user:user ~/
<valorie> I found two files with the wrong ownership
<mparillo> It is a window that pops up as I am booting.
<mparillo> I understand if I sudo with a graphical program I mess with permissions, but I wonder if there is something else, since that was not the case on the latest instance.
<valorie> seems like folks in #kubuntu are having permissions problems more often
<valorie> not sure why
<mparillo> I never have had them before (except for sudo kate ....), but I just got it on the Wily Beta ISO today.
<valorie> I've had them in my ~/Music in the past, from a CD
<valorie> somehow the "write-only" stayed in teh file
<valorie> but running chown without sudo is not dangerous
<yofel> TBH, that error sounds like something's missing inside, like it's actually looking for $HOME/.config/kwalletd5rc, but $HOME is / for some reason
<valorie> and if it finds nothing, then you know that's not the problem
<yofel> or /$some_path/.config and the var is empty
<mparillo> when I cd .config, I see kwalletrc in there, but not kwalletd5rc
<yofel> same here..
<yofel> but I didn't log out since I upgraded yet
<soee> i'm on daiy updates and have no errors
<yofel> do you have the file?
<valorie> I have only kwalletrc on Vivid
<mparillo> I have not noticed the error on daily updates, but only on a fresh install of the Wily ISO. I cannot find ~/.config/kwalletd5rc
<valorie> same on the vivid box
<soee> what file ?
<valorie> oops, I mean the wily box
<valorie> no kwalletd5rc to be found
<mparillo> Agreed, I cannot find kwalletd5rc in .config, so I am using dolphin to search for it from / (it is taking a LONG time). 
<mparillo> But based on what I see in iso.qa.ubuntu.com, I am the only one testing the Beta 1 ISO.
<ahoneybun> Beta 1?
<ahoneybun> yofel: kdenlive seems to have a hard dep
<yofel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/345/builds
<ahoneybun> well I could remove it but
<ahoneybun> it would remove a feature
<ahoneybun> libmlt
<ahoneybun> I forgot about the beta
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5.4- "This is the first time I have looked at KDE without wanting to throw up a bit"
<ahoneybun> my friend a GNOME user
<yofel> you can't remove a required package...
<yofel> and MLT is kdenlive's interface to ffmpeg, so you would have a video editor that can't do video editing
<yofel> IIRC at least
<ahoneybun> well then
<yofel> you can ofc. try to backport MLT
<ahoneybun> libmlt 0.9.2
<ahoneybun> yofel: ofc Riddell said it would be very hard
<ahoneybun> for a codecs
<yofel> hm, mlt doesn't ship codecs though I think
<ahoneybun> idk I'll look
<ahoneybun> 0.9.2 is in vivid
<ahoneybun> but kdenlive needs 0.9.4
<ahoneybun> so not big bump
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<yofel> right, that might be possible
<yofel> lets see..
<ahoneybun> I just need access to the ec2 again
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+build/7411916
<yofel> why can't you build it locally?
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> umm idk
<ahoneybun> I like a working machine?
<ahoneybun> it is backported
<yofel> well there you go, sitter++
<clivejo> cant you package the latest libmlt for vivid?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: it is done
<yofel> what does running pbuilder have to do with a working machine?
<ahoneybun> its in the backport ppa
<ahoneybun> yofel: I don't want to mess my machine up
<ahoneybun> I'm bad like that
<clivejo> thats why you use pbuilder, its an machine inside a machine
<yofel> well, that's what chroots are for theoretically, and the only thing pbuilder really writes to is /var/cache/pbuilder/
<yofel> well, pbuilder-dist also in your home folder, but that's configurable
<clivejo> ahoneybun: plus you have a nice fast SSD 
 * ahoneybun trys
<clivejo> and if you have multi cores you can put them to good use too
<ahoneybun> yofel: what was that command to grab from a dsc?
<clivejo> heat your room for you
<yofel> dget -xu <url>
<ahoneybun> I have 4 cores, 8 threads
<ahoneybun> thanks
<clivejo> pass -j8 to debuild and it will be lots faster :)
<ScottK> Keep in mind that the u option in dget bypasess the signature validation.
<yofel> worst case, work in /tmp. You'll loose what's in there after a reboot, but that might be what you want
<ahoneybun> where the heck is the source
<ahoneybun> .tar files
<yofel> they should be downloaded into the current directory
<ahoneybun> no not taht
<ahoneybun> http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.08.0/src/
<yofel> yes?
<yofel> source of what?
<clivejo> life :)
<ahoneybun> just wanted that handy
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> 42 = life
<ahoneybun> KDE
<ahoneybun> = Life
 * ahoneybun should have bought more energy drinks
<clivejo> going for an all nighter?
<ahoneybun> not too bad hopefully
<ahoneybun> first 2 days of work are over 
<ahoneybun> tomorrow is wednesday
<ahoneybun> so half way to weekend lol
 * ahoneybun tries pbuilder
<ahoneybun> I need to test Beta 1 as well
<clivejo> one thing at a time ;)
<ahoneybun> yea I have the machine I can test with
<ahoneybun> I've been thinking of donating it to a local tech space
<ahoneybun> how does one add a ppa to a pbuilder?
<ahoneybun> and LP would need the ppa too
<clivejo> you need to log into it
<clivejo> https://dot.kde.org/2015/08/25/kde-ships-plasma-540-feature-release-august
<clivejo> is the source out for this yet?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: pbuilder-dist wily login --save-after-login
<yofel> has been on depot for the last couple days
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3.2-5.4.0-changelog.php
<clivejo> replace wily with the distro 
<ahoneybun> see someones name :)
<ahoneybun> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=breeze.git&a=commit&h=3ebb6ed33fb6522b0f5ca855a9fbd2b79c165e65
<yofel> is there a screenshot of that anywhere?
<ahoneybun> of?
<clivejo> who on earth is Aaron Honeycutt?
<yofel> the theme
<yofel> I can't quite read config files like the matrix yet :P
<ahoneybun> its a bit weird in dolphin like breeze dark
<ahoneybun> no pics
<ahoneybun> yofel: ^
<yofel> ok, guess I'll try it when we get it
<clivejo> never heard of him *whistles*
<ahoneybun> we have it
<ahoneybun> yofel: ^
<ahoneybun> of your on wily anyway
<yofel> oh right, it's late...
<yofel> lets see
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 
<clivejo> yofel: we havent a staging PPA for plasma ?  - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/
<ahoneybun> root@KubuntuPad-Y510P:/# add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ahoneybun> -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<clivejo> you are too high up!
<ahoneybun> well thats what your command did
<yofel> ahoneybun: that's from software-properties-common
<clivejo> go back to basics
<ahoneybun> what!!!!!!!!!!!
<clivejo> edit your sources
<clivejo> or install software-properties-common
<ahoneybun> -bash: nano: command not found
<ahoneybun> XD
<yofel> vi might be there :P
<clivejo> LOL its a basic system
<clivejo> think small!
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> W: GPG error
<ahoneybun> no public key found
<yofel> just put this in your ~/.pbuilderrc -> ALLOWUNTRUSTED=yes
<yofel> although, that disables any kind of key verification, so be careful if you still trust anything that comes out of the chroot
<yofel> alternatively, there are apt-key commands that you can run to add the key
<ahoneybun> the .pbuilderrc is out of the chroot right?
<yofel> it's in ~
<yofel> ah yeah, outside
<ahoneybun> do you have the key?
<ahoneybun> I have no file .pbuilderrc
<yofel> create one then
<yofel> or just add the key
<clivejo> apt-get install software-properties-common
<yofel> apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYHASH
<yofel> where KEYHASH is at the end of your error
<ahoneybun> I'll just add the key
<clivejo> might be easier to let add-apt-repository do it for you!
<ahoneybun> it did not work!
<clivejo> did you try a apt-get update first
<ahoneybun> hold up
<ahoneybun> looks fine
<ahoneybun> s
<yofel> well, in theory you use pbuilder to make sure that you have all build-deps listed and it builds in a clean chroot. The more you install, the less useful it gets for that purpose
<ahoneybun> I've installed nothing but the ppa
<yofel> good
<ahoneybun> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> Depends: libmlt++-dev (>= 0.9.4) but it is not going to be installed.
<ahoneybun> weird
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you know you have to come out of the chroot by using ctrl-d to get back to your regular session
<yofel> did you edit it with --save-after-login ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> but I just typed exit
<yofel> did it say that it recreated the tarball?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<yofel> did the last command you ran before you exited throw an error?
<clivejo> I think exit doesnt save the changes
<clivejo> you need to use control-d to save 
<yofel> that shouldn't make a difference I think
<ahoneybun> let me check
<yofel> but as far as I remember it doesn't save if $? is != 0
<clivejo> but try it yofel's way with the .pbuilderrc file
<ahoneybun> nope
<yofel> clivejo: that only helps with the ky
<yofel> *key
<ahoneybun> still looking at 0.9.4
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> 0.9.2
<ahoneybun> no ppa
<yofel> then edit again, and run 'true' before you exit
<clivejo> yofel: cant he use OTHERMIRROR="deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/......" ?
<clivejo> in his .pbuilderrc ?
<yofel> maybe... but I think that's only for creating?
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> or well, there was --override-config or something like that
<yofel> I never use that so I'm not sure how it works exactly
<ahoneybun> yofel: just true?
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun> ctrl + d
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun> I: creating base tarball [/home/ahoneycutt/pbuilder/vivid-base.tgz]
<yofel> perfect
<ahoneybun> looks like it is working now
<yofel> FYI, all 'true' does is return 0 to the shell, so it's handy if you *need* $? to be 0
<ahoneybun> pulling in things now
 * ahoneybun is confused with that
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: awake?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: does the -j# work for pbuilder?
<ahoneybun> I've used it with builder android before
<clivejo> should do
<ahoneybun> I'll do  that next time loll
<clivejo> first time it takes ages
<clivejo> but it caches the packages and next time its a lot faster
<ahoneybun> the problem with using my system is my ssd is a bit small
<ahoneybun> 240GB
<ahoneybun> its building
<ahoneybun> I'm removing some android stuff
<clivejo> cheap skate
<ahoneybun> LOTS of source for devices I don't have lol
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ;P
<ahoneybun> 80bucs
<ahoneybun> *bucks
<clivejo> should have got a nice new 4Tb one
<ahoneybun> SSD?
 * yofel wants one of those *drool*
<ahoneybun> 38%
<clivejo> yeah
<ahoneybun> clivejo: your crazy
<ahoneybun> thats like thousands
<ahoneybun> of dollars
 * clivejo nods
<ahoneybun> no matter what country your in lol
<clivejo> (1.4GB/second read, 1GB/second write)
<yofel> hm, anandtech says $2200 for a 3.84T Samsung PM863
<clivejo>  PCIe connected for speeeeeeeedddd
<yofel> if you want speed you'll want some experimental PCM anyway XD
<yofel> or 3D XPoint
<yofel> curious what'll come out of that
<clivejo> could probably use it as RAM
<ahoneybun> 72%
<clivejo> ahoneybun: done yet?
<ahoneybun> I did but I got no deb files
<ahoneybun> I think it finished but no errors
<clivejo> yeah, pbuilder is really just for testing
<ahoneybun> I gave it to LP for now
<clivejo> have to tell it to keep the files
<ahoneybun> see what happend
<ahoneybun> *happens
<yofel> it should still save the output somewhere
<yofel> ah, that might be it
<clivejo> when is Randa?
<ahoneybun> Rejected:
<ahoneybun> Unable to find kdenlive_15.08.0.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<ahoneybun> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<clivejo> did you do a debuild -S
<clivejo> you only upload source
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> the source.changes
<yofel> -sa was missing
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> debuild -S -sa
<ahoneybun> sa? 
<ahoneybun> sign?
<ahoneybun> but I did sign it
<yofel> -S is automatic, for the first changelog entry of a new upstream version it defaults to -sa (include source), for every later entry it defaults to -sd (diff only)
<yofel> you uploaded only the diff to a release that doesn't know the upstream source yet
<yofel> -> error
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> and hard to understand
<yofel> not really, it depends which side of the '-' of the version changes. 1.0-1 -> 1.1-1 => include source (new upstream release), 1.0-1 -> 1.0-2 => diff only (upstream source didn't change)
<ahoneybun> I see
<yofel> you can also say -sa and -sd to override the autodetection, which is what you need here
<ahoneybun> so it did not take the source package before
<ahoneybun> it took it that time
<yofel> s/source package/upstream tarball
<yofel> (the .orig)
<ahoneybun>   * Backport to vivid
<ahoneybun>   * Needs libmlt 0.9.4 which is in the backport ppa
<ahoneybun> that is my changelog
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> LP is missing that package 
<ahoneybun> forgot about that
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> yofel: you were talking about that before
<ahoneybun> ppa deps
<yofel> go to your ppa main page, top right has an "Edit dependencies" link, click on that, add ppa you need in the field
<ahoneybun> I remember that
<ahoneybun> NOW lol
<yofel> XD
<ahoneybun> video games where design to kill time between compiling
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> *were
<ahoneybun> and it's building :)
<clivejo> happy days
<shadeslayer> "video games where design to kill time between compiling" < reason #56 to use a interpreted language
<yofel> true, lets rewrite everything in javascript
<clivejo> yofel: are you going to Randa?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> yofel: whoa 
<shadeslayer> I thought most of the stuff in Plasma 5 *was* JS 
<shadeslayer> or a close approximation of it
<yofel> hm, good point
<shadeslayer> ;)
 * shadeslayer is all out of Whisky
<ahoneybun> well amd64 built \o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: coming to ubucon.de?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer going to ubuntu events!
<yofel> very big maybe
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: :P
<ahoneybun> everything built clivejo yofel :)
<clivejo> congrats
<shadeslayer> yofel: I might be coming
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I'm not saying don't go of course
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu is a wonderful community
<ahoneybun> thanks clivejo
<clivejo> now you need testers to test it :)
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: I don't think I've ever said it wasn't
<clivejo> make sure what you compiled actually does something useful!
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: true
<yofel> shadeslayer: annoying this is that I'm in Berlin right now, but probably not anymore at the end of october -.-
<shadeslayer> xD
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'll have ovidiu-florin test it XD
<clivejo> you moving yofel?
<yofel> well, I'm only here for a work project, which probably won't last that long
 * ahoneybun wants to spend sometime in europe
<ahoneybun> bbiab
<shadeslayer> booking tickets to Europe? :P
<yofel> XD
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> nini
<yofel> gn
<ahoneybun> back
 * ahoneybun makes blog post
 * ahoneybun puts out blog post
<clivejo> what about?
<ahoneybun> packaging
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> contributions
 * ahoneybun also highlighted some people in here
<ahoneybun> clivejo: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/08/25/my-contributions-to-kde-and-kubuntu-since-akademy/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clobrano> good morning :)
<lordievader> o/
<flexiondotorg> Morning.
<flexiondotorg> How is the Kubuntu Beta1 testing going?
<lordievader> That is what I like to know too :) Time for some testing I guess.
<lordievader> Awww, no love for amd64 :(
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah, in the oem mode if the desktop mode is set to folder view the 'prepare for shipping' is shown :)
<sitter> someone killed my precious akonadi kcm for kde apps 15.12 :'(
<Riddell> lordievader: well that's a good start :)
<Riddell> I'm doing upgrade testing this morning not reliably online
<sitter> Riddell: ppas still broken
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12198006/
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, so it is there. Just not showing XD
<sheytan> Hey guys! When can we expect plasma 5.4 update?
<sitter> Package: plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop
<sitter> thoughts on that name?
<sitter> packaging the look and feel package /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breezedark.desktop
<sitter> yofel, shadeslayer: ^?
<TJ-> plasma.laf.ok.breezedark-desktop   :)
<shadeslayer> sitter: dafuq
<shadeslayer> no
<sitter> but what else?
<Riddell> lordievader: beta is looking pleasingly good, thanks for testing
<lordievader> No problem
<shadeslayer> sitter: plasma-org-kde.breezedark ?
<sitter> shadeslayer: that seems out of line with general nome culture I think. plasma-* is a thing plasma-runner-* is a runner package plasma-applet-* is an applet package
<sitter> following that it would have to be plasma-look-and-feel-*
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> I object to the insanely long name
<sitter> well yeah
<shadeslayer> plasma-laf ?
<shadeslayer> :P
<sitter> but that is more of an upstream issue
<sitter> thung is
<sitter> what if look only packages become a thing at some point
<sitter> shadeslayer: what if we go with long name for now see if anyone complains?
<sitter> names are easy enough to change for asset-only packages
<shadeslayer> I'm complaining right now! :P
<shadeslayer> that will take me eons to type out
<sitter> what are you complaining about tho
<shadeslayer> because I don't use GUI package managers
<sitter> shadeslayer: plasma-look<tabtab> -> select suitable package
<sitter> it's really no different from plasma-applet- in that regard
<shadeslayer> *shrug* ok then
<sitter> as I said this only would give a headache if look packages become a thing, though I don't see that happen since look-and-feel accomodates both so upstream probably won't be content to make look a thing :P
<shadeslayer> I have ENOTIME for this discussion :P
<sitter> plus I wouldn't know what look would be anyway
<sitter> btw only 6 characters longer than the existing Package: qml-module-qtquick-controls-styles-breeze
<sitter> xD
<sitter> lintian will be so angry
<shadeslayer> sitter: btw I don't think I have time to fix the other issue that you mentioned
<shadeslayer> kconfig
<shadeslayer> sitter: whoever gets to it first can fix it :P
<sitter> let's leave it broken then
<yofel> sitter: so, I did play around a bit yesterday: http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/
<yofel> not sure if it's quite accurate
 * yofel -> lunch
<sitter> yofel: <3
<sitter> http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/html/auto-kdecoration.html
<sitter> I wonder what the red means
<sitter> on the arches
<Riddell> sitter: pausing kci for plasma staging-upload, I've added a print at the end to remind me to unpause, let's see if that helps
<sitter> Riddell: did you see the broken list I pasted earlier
<Riddell> sitter: yes I deleted the ones with 4: from the kubuntu-ci archives
<sitter> k
<sitter> breeze somehow seems like a lot of splitting
 * Riddell grumbles how plasma-workspace-wallpapers is in svn but breeze has far more binary blogs in git
<sitter> Riddell: you may want to suggest adopting something like https://git-lfs.github.com/
<lordievader> Will Plasma 5.4 be backported to Vivid? People are asking about it in #kubuntu.
<sitter> it essentially replaces the binaries with references to an out-of-git storage and then only pushes the references to git and the data to the storage thingy
<Riddell> lordievader: if someone gets round to it, sgclark has had a good track record of that
<sitter> so no binary blob in git repo itself but tracked via git
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<ScottK> sitter: is that any different than git-annex?
<sitter> ScottK: havent' used it so I can't say. description on website suggests annex doesn't implement the shuffing data to server part
<sitter> other than that it sounds pretty similar
<sitter> hm
<sitter> ScottK: reading a bit more it now sounds like annex basically turns the entire repo into a ref store while git-lfs would only do it selectively
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> Git-annex is by Joey Hess, so I know it has a competent upstream.
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.0_wily.html  not too bad
<sitter> ScottK: unfortunately it suffers from the haskell problem ;)
<ahoneybun> how the heck do we use full screen launcher
<sitter> Riddell: nm might fail because libnm transtion in proposed
<sitter> the others shouldn't
<ScottK> True.
<sitter> bluedevil we don't CI so I guess that is no surprise
<sitter> oh we have bluez5 now
<sitter> could enable bluedevil again
<sitter>  /usr/include/libnm/NetworkManager.h:30:32: fatal error: nm-core-enum-types.h: No such file or directory
<sitter> Riddell: plasma-nm fails because of the libnm transition
<sitter> I think it needs build deps updated
<Riddell> gotcha
<sitter> to use the new -dev package
<Riddell> sitter: I've uploaded bluez-qt to frameworks ppa and bluedevil to plasma ppa for staging
<sitter> Riddell: didn't we have bluez-qt 5.13 already?
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-qt
<sitter> eh?
<sitter> right then
<sitter> Riddell: I suppose bluez-qt 5.13 was not uploaded because bluedevil 5.4 wasn't a thing back then?
<Riddell> sitter: right
<sitter> ok
<sitter> well then
<sitter> plasma-nm should be the only actual failure there that needs fixing
<yofel> sitter: red == bad, green/hidden == good, good and bad is defined by the patterns at the top
 * Riddell unpauses CI
<yofel> the release team has their own tracker http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<yofel> but that's managed by hand :(
<sitter> yofel: http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/html/auto-kdecoration.html why are they red though?
<sitter> actually probably because they want the old lib and that breaks
<yofel> sitter: looking at the buildlog for breeze 4:5.3.95-0ubuntu3, it says kwin-style-breeze depends libkdecorations2-5
<sitter> right
<yofel> right, it depends on the old lib, which isn't what you want
<sitter> yofel: so kdecoration is red because the rdeps are not upgradable?
<yofel> no, because it depends on the wrong lib...
<yofel> Bad: .depends ~ /\b(libkdecorations2\-5|libkdecorations2private5)\b/
<yofel> or rather, one of the binaries depends on the wrong lib
<yofel> once it's rebuilt against 5v5 it'll depend on that which matches
<yofel> Good: .depends ~ /\b(libkdecorations2\-5v5|libkdecorations2private5v5)\b/
<sitter> mh
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you still using that ec2?
<sitter> yofel: all Depends: are good though https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215496599/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kdecoration_4%3A5.3.95-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> so it would have to be because the rdeps are red
<yofel> sitter: the tracker tracks packages that depend ON kdecoration
<sitter> ok
<sitter> yofel: the Depends: still are correct :P
<sebas> when are plasma 5.4 packages hitting kubuntu backports? :)
<Riddell> sitter: do you know if there was a conclusion on how to get kopete to compile?
<kfunk> sebas: Kubuntu 15.10 is super smooth for me already (*with* Plasma 5.4) :)
<yofel> sitter: how so? kwin-style-breeze has an shlibs dep on libkdecorations2-5, which should be libkdecorations2-5v5
<Riddell> kfunk: yay :)
<sebas> kfunk: don't be so tempting, I'm so proud of myself for running a stable release!
<sitter> yofel: yes but kdecoration is also marked red on the transition page
<kfunk> I don't have that patience
<sitter> http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/html/auto-kdecoration.html
<yofel> ah
<yofel> yeah...
<sebas> Also, 15.10 isn't entirely through the gcc5 transition, is it?
<sitter> Riddell: build legacy kdepimlibs
<sebas> I already have one machine stuck in the middle of it
<sitter> Riddell: so we'll need to make a kde4pimlibs source I guess
<sitter> another case of badly handled dep transition I am afraid
<sitter> had kdepim been merged sooner we probably would have caught that even :/
<sitter> sebas: still ongoing
<sitter> http://pad.ubuntu.com/gcc-5-transition
<sitter> I think at least, haven't seen updates in a while ^^
<sebas> needs an account apparently
<sitter> sebas: regular lunchpad account
<sitter> anyway
<sebas> ubuntu one account, no less, wasn't that dead?
<yofel> sitter: it likes to show those as well, not sure why.. maybe because in the Package list I run it on it has the new and old version of kdecoration (while it's originally meant to be run against unstable)
<sitter> sebas: as far as kde is concenred the transition is done
<sitter> yofel: ah ok, that's what I wanted to know :)
<sitter> yofel: can we get this on qa.kubuntu?
<sebas> sitter: hm ... then tempting
<yofel> sitter: if we upgrade that server to jessie, sure..
<sitter> also, can we maybe get a chef recipe for it?
<sebas> anything known broken?
<Riddell> sitter: we still have a lot to get from -proposed into release
<sitter> yofel: bummer
<sebas> my laptop for example doesn't have kmail right now ... that's fairly annoying
<sitter> yofel: simply docker it? xD
<ScottK> yofel: you'll find there are kwin symbols changes, so it needs more the just a no change upload.
<sitter> Riddell: not because of gcc5
<yofel> sitter: hm, that would be an idea...
<ScottK> We did the kdecorations transition yesterday in Debian.
<sebas> as I haven't actually seen an answer: when are plasma 5.4 packages hitting kubuntu backports for 15.04? :)
<sebas> you guys try to trick me into running unstable
<yofel> ScottK: so you mean kwin changes ABI by doing that transition?
<sitter> sebas: when it's done :P Riddell is preparing 15.10 upload once that is done someone will have to find the time to backport
<sebas> sitter: so days, rather than weeks?
<sitter> next week at the latest one would expect
<sitter> builds look fine on 15.10
<usaf> when will plasma 5.4 be in the backports?
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasma 5.4 work in progress. Will be ready soon. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<sitter> Riddell: are you going to archive upload apps?
<ScottK> yofel: no it's just GCC stuff no longer exposed.  IIRC
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasma 5.4 work in progress. Will be ready soon. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08 | 5.4 http://goo.gl/XrOhvc
<Riddell> sitter: yes, I'm just tidying up some of the ones still not green, but I'll ignore e.g. kopete for now
<yofel> ah ok
<sitter> Riddell: not sure we should time tyding up kde4 apps tbh :P
<sitter> *spend time
<sitter> yofel: ScottK: that's alraedy picked up in the kubuntu derived symbols files I think
<sitter> someone retracted the symbols in kdecoration without transitioning, but kwin was rebuilt against that anyway as part of plasmabeta so the gcc5 update there was also adopted
<sitter> so for wily it really is just a rebuild
 * sitter still needs to gen symbol dumps for some pim libs >.<
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I thought it was off?
<ahoneybun> I can't login
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<yofel> sitter: do you have a list of those?
<sitter> yofel: the symbol retraction in kwin?
<yofel> sitter: stuff missing symbol files
<ahoneybun> hey BluesKaj
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ec2-54-144-60-15.compute-1.amazonaws.com is still on
<sitter> yofel: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<sitter> bottom 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I've gotten kdenlive to build and on my ppa
<ahoneybun> thanks
<yofel> sitter: perfect
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did you do that?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the backports ppa has the updated package
<debfx> fwiw we transitioned kdecoration to a v5 name because of an incompatibility in std::function between gcc versions (causing crashes)
<ahoneybun> so you need that ppa and mine
<sitter> debfx: yup that's the one we skipped, transitioning in proposed now
<ahoneybun> anyway g2g work calls
<ahoneybun> o/
<sitter> shadeslayer: for CI I also switched kgapi stable branch to the right upstream branch
<shadeslayer> sitter: IIRC kgamma was fscked too
<shadeslayer> sitter: upstream calls it kgamma5
<sitter> the repo you mean
<sitter> ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<sitter> shadeslayer: data/upstream-scm.yml is your friend
 * shadeslayer rages at touchpad
<shadeslayer> sitter: I know
<shadeslayer> I'm too brain dead today
<shadeslayer> JFDI
<sitter> Riddell: fwiw I find it really meh when the tarball name doesn't match the repo name
<Riddell> sitter: such as where?
<sitter> kgamma apparently
<Riddell> tarball name is kgamma5, I moved repo to kgamma5 didn't I?
<sitter> so you did
<Riddell> both in kde and in debian git
<sitter> no clue what shadeslayer is going on about then
<sitter> Riddell: nevermind, looks all good to me
<Riddell> which as was pointed out is a problem for frameworks 6 versions but oh well
<shadeslayer> idk, I had kgamma in my CI last night
<shadeslayer> ah old stuff
<shadeslayer> sorry, lack of sleep
<yofel> and it's not even friday yet ^^
<sitter> Riddell: IMO it's the old version that should be renamed not the new one anyway. lest you want to carry a version in your name forever more
<shadeslayer> I finished Ender's Game in one sitting last night :3
<shadeslayer> Probably going to finish Speaker for the dead tonight
<shadeslayer> unless I fall asleep
<Riddell> kgamme was an upstream issue, can't rename released tars in upstream
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that healthy?
<sitter> Riddell: sure you can. you make a new release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't think so
<shadeslayer> who gives a shit anyway
<BluesKaj> looking for a method to delete ramdisk that a family member thought could benefit the speed of this older pc, however I don't see any benefit. I'd like to remove it if poossible. The clear ram cache commands I found on google etc don't work , sudo -fdisk -l still lists them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: better than drugs I guess :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: most certainly than drugs keeping me awake at night, yes :P
<sitter> Riddell: anyway. IMO libraries in general should have the soversion in both their name and tarball name anyway and consequently also in the repo name
<sitter> in fact qt derived things also should have qt
<sitter> since new qts always break ABI for derived qobjects
<yofel> in the repo name sound crazy, like e.g. kipi or marble which break ABI practically every release
<yofel> *sounds
<yofel> I see the point though :S
<sitter> yofel: marble shouldn't have the lib inside marble
<sitter> kipi is a bit special though, yeah
<sitter> then again with kipi you never want to do a smooth transition anyway
<sitter> since it's a plugin lib you usually want to go all or nothing with it
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1488843 and bug 1284093 in need for ~ubuntu-sru love if you have time
<ubottu> bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488843
<ubottu> bug 1284093 in wireless-regdb (Ubuntu Vivid) "Please update regulations to support VHT" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284093
<ScottK> Not before Friday.
<ScottK> Mostly afk until then.
<Riddell> ScottK: your irc presence betrays you :)
<sitter> lol
<sitter> is it just me or do our merge trees in git often look mighty wild?
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/6nYuHie.jpg
<sitter> whatever this is
<yofel> and that doesn't even include backports
<yofel> where's the git-based backport script again?
<sitter> I have no clue
<sitter> shit is all over the place
<sitter> we need a dir on git.debian to put many repos with all the rubbish IMO
<mparillo> ScottK: Riddell: Is that bug a dup of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> If so, there is a tested patch in my bug.
<sitter> yofel: I am not sure how backporting works in general TBH
<Riddell> mparillo: yep, that's just what I uploaded, please mark as dup or fixed
<sitter> yofel: I think kubuntu-repo-merge is used to derive kubuntu_wily_archive into kubuntu_vivid_backports
<yofel> hm, guess I'll have to track down sgclark
<sitter> and then intiial-upload is probably run against the backport branch
<sitter> just a guess tho
<sitter> would be the most reasonable at any rate
<Riddell> yofel: staging-upload probably needs some fixes to support backports again
<Riddell> kubuntu-initial-upload got renamed to staging-upload
<sitter> s/fixes/moar hacks/?
<yofel> lets try fixes first
<sitter> xD
<sitter> what all of this needs is tests
<sitter> lots and lots of tests
<Riddell> bluez-qt uploaded!
<yofel> until we actually split those monoliths up, no tests for you
<sitter> yofel: TBH I think writing shitty tests for new stuff one fixes or writes is a good first step towards getting better quality
<yofel> true
<sitter> theres a central class in our CI stuff that is impossible to test because it calls all over the intertubes and is altogether terribly designed but it's like 50% tested now which saved me from breaking things when I made a minor adjustment a while back ^^
<mparillo> Marked as Duplicate. I will try to test the upgrade today.
<sitter> albeit very shitty tests with leaky test containment and stuff xD
<Riddell> plasma 5.5 kickoff meeting on now in #plasma
<ximion> Riddell: did you know that Ubuntu will adopt AppStream? ;-)
<sitter> ximion: mvo said so for years followed by "too busy now though" xD
<ximion> this is changing :-)
<ximion> I had a very nice discussion with the Ubuntu folks at Debconf
<ximion> mvo is still busy though ^^
<kfunk> okular not installable? :|
<lordievader> Hmm, Ubiquity crashes on manual install...
<kfunk> ok, boils down to:
<kfunk>  kde-runtime : Depends: plasma-scriptengine-javascript (= 4:15.07.90-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<kfunk>                Depends: libplasma3 (>= 4:4.7.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kfunk> looking at my pdfs with imagemagick now. *shrug*
<mparillo> On the Beta, I consistently get: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> hi clivejo, I'm looking at Applications fixes now
<yofel> Riddell: do you know if there's something on QA that would break if we would upgrade the server to jessie?
<yofel> just curious if there's something to pay special attention to
<allee> There is no plan  for wily to use (at least ;_) )  systemd-cat /usr/bin/startkde   instead of ~/.xsession-errors?  
<Riddell> yofel: I doubt it but you know computers, things always break
<Riddell> allee: still xsession-errors here
<allee> Riddell: yeah, here too. We passed feature freeze, so no hope for wily.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what's the email of the website webmaster?
<ejat> is it the new build in staging ppa ready to be use??
<ejat> anyone ? 
<clivejo> app 15.08?
<clivejo> looks like pim and kde-base apps have been fixed
<ejat> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma <-- 
<clivejo> oh thats new
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.0_wily.html
<clivejo> workspace being red aint a good sign 
<ejat> yups 
<ejat> forgot to check the status :) .. thanks for remind .. 
<clivejo> odd, it got to [ 99%] Built target plasma-geolocation-gps
<ejat> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html <-- also not in full good stat
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> Ive done all I can with the apps
<clivejo> I think Riddell was working at them earlier
<clivejo> he also seems to have uploaded this new plasma about 7 hours ago
<clivejo> I wonder is workspace just a fluke
<yofel> /usr/include/libnm/NetworkManager.h:30:32: fatal error: nm-core-enum-types.h: No such file or directory
<yofel> that's workspace
<clivejo> yofel: why is workspace failing at 99% ? 
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm uploading apps now to wily
<Riddell> clivejo: how's plasma doing?
<clivejo> Im tempted to retry workspace
<yofel> because launchpad uses -j > 1, so other threads still continue after the failure
<clivejo> Riddell: few issues, seem to be stemming from workspace not building
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> /usr/include/libnm/NetworkManager.h:30:32: fatal error: nm-core-enum-types.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> clivejo: that'll be the network-manager transition I hear is going on
<Riddell> I've no idea what the transition is or how to fix it
<Riddell> cyphermox: do you know how to fix that? ^^
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215596175/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.plasma-workspace_4%3A5.4.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> Riddell: how do you hear these things?
<Riddell> clivejo: sitter said this morning that plasma-nm would break
<Riddell> I guess it's a bit more than just plasma-nm
<clivejo> they all seem to reply on it
<clivejo> rely
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what's the webmaster email address for the kubuntu site?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: um no idea
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you asked me once If I agree to forward those email to my email
<ovidiu-florin> and I said yes
<Riddell> probably webmaster@kubuntu.org then
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't remember the memail
<ahoneybun> o/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: have you tried breeze dark and look at dolpin in 5.4?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope
<ahoneybun> it looks bad
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> white background with white text
<ahoneybun> something up with dolphin
<valorie> about sgclark -- she has said she's stepping back from kubuntu packaging until she finds a job, so I wouldn't rely on her to do those backports
<valorie> we need someone else to step up
<kfunk> why is my yakuake broken? :(
<valorie> in vivid, or wily?
<valorie> working here in vivid
<valorie> working in wily as well
<yofel> dolphin: "The file or folder file:/home/yofel does not exist"
<yofel> uhuh...
<valorie> odd, that there is one /
<yofel> kfunk: works here, what's broken
<valorie> usually /// ?
<clivejo> kdenlive 15.08 just failed to build
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that's built
<ahoneybun> for both vivid and wily
<clivejo> 15.08 
<ahoneybun> yea!
<clivejo> oh wily
<kfunk>  kde-runtime : Depends: plasma-scriptengine-javascript (= 4:15.07.90-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<kfunk>                Depends: libplasma3 (>= 4:4.7.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kfunk> yofel: ^
<yofel> valorie: hm, I guess some config file is broken, works fine if I go to / and then navigate there
<ahoneybun> I just built it for vivid yesterday
<clivejo> its being moved into proposed
<clivejo> so far thats kopete, kmix and kdenlive
<yofel> valorie: hm, I had hoped she could at least tell us how she did them lately
<valorie> ah
<yofel> guess we'll figure it out
<valorie> sgclark: ping on some notes about backporting?
<valorie> I know she has notes, because she's awesome like that
<ahoneybun> clivejo: so we're backporting 15.08 to vivid?
<kfunk> yofel: aah. I think I have still packages from a 15.04 ppa
<clivejo> ahoneybun: no, Riddell is moving 15.08 from staging into proposed and they get rebuilt
<cyphermox> Riddell: working on fixing the autopkgtests at the moment, because these autopkgtests suck.
<kfunk> which breaks "everything"
<clivejo> but there are problems
<ahoneybun> clivejo: so something broken in the rebuild?
<yofel> valorie: fixed it, default location should be '/home/yofel' - without the file:
<yofel> I'm curious if that's reproducable..
<clivejo> probably just depends 
<clivejo> which comes first the chicken or the egg
<cyphermox> Riddell: so, on the same vein, that nm-core-enum-types.h missing looks like a real issue in the -dev packages
<clivejo> cyphermox: do you know what id causing it?
<clivejo> id-is
<Riddell> cyphermox: what is the transition tha'ts going on?
<cyphermox> I think it's either one file is missing from what we should ship, or an issue in the package dependencies
<cyphermox> Riddell: not so much a transition but landing 1.0.4 and it's not going as well as I expected *at all*
<cyphermox> perhaps it's time to consider reverting this completely
<yofel> ximion: didn't we have that missing nm header in tanglu? nm-core-enum-types.h: No such file or directory
<cyphermox> Riddell: brb
<valorie> yofel: that works for me in dolphin/vivid for my own user
<valorie> curious what you were doing to get that weird error
<yofel> strange, now it again says file:/home/yofel in the settings, but now that works
<cyphermox> so, nm-core-enum-types.h is shipped by libnm-dev
<cyphermox> I just verified it's there in debian and in ubuntu; so it's possibly that we should depend or recommend libnm-dev from network-manager-dev or something like that
<clivejo> we need libnm-dev as a build dep?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> I'm just wondering if it wouldn't be best if I made that a dep/recommend somewhere so that it's more obvious
<cyphermox> but I don't see so much of a good way to do this
<yofel> libkf5networkmanagerqt-dev would be an idea
<yofel> that's where the include is
<cyphermox> nah, I'm thinking at the NM level :)
<yofel> ah :)
<cyphermox> but yes, you could just add it to the build-depends
<clivejo> yofel: libkf5networkmanagerqt-dev (>= 5.3.2) is already there
<cyphermox> that's not build-depending on anything NM directly, is that what you mean?
<clivejo> libnm-dev | hello,
<clivejo> whats that about?
<clivejo> in plasma-nm control file?
<ximion> yofel: I remember we had the same error
<ximion> was caused by a version mismatch between the nm kf5 module and libnm-dev, AFAIR
<yofel> cyphermox: libkf5networkmanagerqt-dev should depend on libnm-dev is what I meant
<cyphermox> maybe
<cyphermox> you know better than I do :)
<clivejo> yofel: what does "libnm-dev | hello," mean?
<yofel> clivejo: erm, that's a hacky way to make an optional dep on libnm-dev
<yofel> in cleartext: depend on libnm-dev if there, otherwise on hello
<clivejo> and what is package hello?
<yofel> something like the "Hello World" for packaging
<yofel> it's used in the debian new maintainer's guide
<Riddell> I seem to remember the packaging in gnu hello is really old school
<soee> Riddell: apps are ready for Wily ?
<ahoneybun> so the things left are the larger projects
<ahoneybun> Application Launcher is available as an alternative to the default launcher and you can switch between launchers by simply right clicking on the 'start' button and choosing the launcher you want. 
<ahoneybun> lies!
<yofel> that does work
<yofel> just requires unlocked widgets
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> Idon't have it
<ahoneybun> just 2 options
<ahoneybun> Application Launcher and Application Menu
<yofel> strange, I guess something's not installed
<ahoneybun> its in kdeplasma-addons but we don't have that
<ahoneybun> Riddell said it was in the other packages or something
<ahoneybun> I'm still confused about that
<ahoneybun> not for wily
<yofel> well, I don't have kdeplasma-addons, but I do have the launcher in wily
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> these are being held back: kdeplasma-addons-data kwin-addons plasma-dataengines-addons plasma-runners-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons plasma-widget-kimpanel plasma-widgets-addons
<ahoneybun> force it?
<ahoneybun> that might be it
<yofel> I do have those, right
<ahoneybun> can I force the update?
<yofel> depends on what the outcome is
<yofel> I apparently did that
<ahoneybun> that's what I'm worried about
<ahoneybun> they are usually held back for a good reason
<ahoneybun> I would think
<valorie> last I heard, plasma-addons was still in pending or something
<ahoneybun> idk some stupidness 
<valorie> !info plasma-addons
<ubottu> Package plasma-addons does not exist in wily
<valorie> !info kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> $ apt-cache search plasma-addons
<valorie> kdeplasma-addons-data - locale files for kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> kdeplasma-addons-dbg - debugging symbols for kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> but no actual kdeplasma-addons
<ahoneybun> yea the rest are being held back for me
<valorie> just the data and dbg
<ahoneybun> yofel forced it
<valorie> which is strange
<ahoneybun> and got that new launcher
<ahoneybun> I'm tempted to force it as well
<ubottu> Package kdeplasma-addons does not exist in wily
<VeryBewitching> Same with Vivid.
<ahoneybun> Riddell said in an email that the other packages have all the stuff
<ahoneybun> no need for the main kdeplasma-addons from my understanding
<soee> plasma-widgets-addons
<ahoneybun> yep forced the updates gave me the launcher
 * clivejo has no idea what plasma-nm is complaining about and gives up
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-27
<flexiondotorg> How goes the Kubuntu testing?
<mparillo> The ISOs seem to install fine, but after a while and a couple of re-boots, I get: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Feel free to add your results here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/345/builds
 * ahoneybun starts his tests
<mparillo> When the fix to launchpad bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1488843 lands, I will test the upgrade from Vivid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Is it only me that finds when the ISO starts and the keyboard symbol is at bottom of screen, there's no way to bring up the language menu ?
<ahoneybun> just a little weird that I have half oxygen icons
<ahoneybun> finished my test for entire disk
<ahoneybun> PASSED
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: could you tell if you think digikam is stable enough to be moved to the backport-ppa?
<sitter> Riddell: 
<sitter> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-commits/2015-August/086333.html
<sitter> |
<sitter> v
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/C5z6bS4.jpg
<bshah> RIP thread..
<sitter> Riddell: one of those look pretty much like any-depends-any http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kcontacts.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=5c930a6c3716c1541843bd3de4f4390dda3fba18 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've tested digikam only a bit. It seems to work. I haven't encountered any issues so far
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> morning soee
<ovidiu-florin> soee: do you see any urgent thigs that need to be done on the website before I ask the sysadmins to launch it today?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: link please, dont have it here at work
<ovidiu-florin> https://www-new.kubuntu.org/
<soee> ovidiu-florin: https://www-new.kubuntu.org/community/ i woudl put thissocial media widgets each in own column
<soee> so do 3 equal columns and put widget inside
<soee> ovidiu-florin: are you sure you want to put into footer Meta menu links to login and register pages ?
<ovidiu-florin> register should not be there
<soee> other things look good. there could be some styles adjustments where images (icons) are not aligned with text properly but you can skip it for now i think
<ovidiu-florin> register disabled
<ovidiu-florin> again
<ovidiu-florin> Login is ok IMO
<soee> ah btw. this banner on homepage could be a bit wider to fit at least 1920px screens
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> ah in fact it is wider
<soee> but it scale to geight
<soee> *height
<soee> good mornign lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<ovidiu-florin> soee: https://www-new.kubuntu.org/community/
<lordievader> IMO: The social-media thing looks a bit disorganized.
<ovidiu-florin> it is
<lordievader> But that is a minor detail. The rest of the website looks great.
<ovidiu-florin> because they don't provide standardized widgets
<ovidiu-florin> each one has it's own crap
<ovidiu-florin> those pages need to be rdone completely
<ovidiu-florin> but I feel that if we don't launch the site, there won't be enough motivation in the community for those to be redone
<ovidiu-florin> I can make them if someone gives me the content and design
<ovidiu-florin> and the social things....
<ovidiu-florin> I'd get rid of the feeds, and only add badges
<lordievader> I think making them all a similar size helps.
<ovidiu-florin> they are supposed to be simmilar size
<ovidiu-florin> I have them encapsulated
<ovidiu-florin> but they run some weird JS that breaks everything
<lordievader> Yes, you probably need to run your own JS to fix their breakage.
<ovidiu-florin> it's ok if you use only that one
<ovidiu-florin> maybe there's a widget that can integrate them all
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204024/ is this going to get fixed or do I get to make a list every day for the rest of my life now?
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: review plz http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kactivities.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable_module_rename&id=65ab8ab9db82a68d40917f611c518c923f41d20b
<Riddell> sitter: hmm, I wonder if the epoch is still hidden in the unstable branches, I'll check
<sitter> Riddell: the conflicting versions are from <=19th so I doubt it
<sitter> it's an archive problem not a changelog one
<Riddell> sitter: packages removed
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kcontacts/13/parsed_console/
<lordievader> \o/
<Riddell> sitter: this lintian just doesn't know what it wants!
<sitter> Riddell: no your commit is just wrong
<sitter> see backlog
<sitter> also NMU is ignored by KCI FWIW so status page probably should as well
<sitter> Riddell: review plz http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepimlibs.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable_bin&id=adc704937b7f77d4a46488c8fcf76f6166f5f5b7
<sitter> Mirv: 
<sitter> CMake Warning at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Declarative/Qt5DeclarativeConfig.cmake:100 (find_package):
<sitter>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Script"
<sitter> Riddell: kross-interpreters will apparently fail to backport on account of weird python stuff http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_kross-interpreters/
<sitter> actually probably a cmake bug
<soee> Riddell: did you had time to take a look at kde4libs i think, related to my issue: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable ?
<Mirv> sitter: I haven't used Qt Quick 1, but depending on how big component is in question one should anyway find out how to port to Qt 5 proper soon, Qt Quick 1 is already deprecated in Qt 5.5
<Mirv> even though off-topic from the CMake problem of course
<flexiondotorg> lordievader, Riddell ScottK Are you Beta 1 release notes in order.
<flexiondotorg> All the flavours are now marked ready.
<sitter> Mirv: I think it is ported but that is legacy support or something
 * sitter doesn't quite comprehend qtgstreamer
<Mirv> ok
<lordievader> flexiondotorg: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Kubuntu Looks okay to me, but Riddell should give the 'OK
<flexiondotorg> lordievader, Yep. Saw those. Just doing the round and checking with everyone.
<sitter> Riddell: I am attempting to stage libindi 1.0 transition here https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<sitter> kstars wants indi1
<sitter> and we could potentially do a fakesync + 2 rebuilds to get it landed
<sitter> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkolab/+bug/1489392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1489392 in libkolab (Ubuntu) "FFE libkolab" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> does kubuntu/kde not have a donor/sponsorship prgram? 
<soee> http://www.kubuntu.org/donate
<sitter> nah
<sitter> https://relate.kde.org/
<sitter> donations to KDE have more direct impact
<clivejo> Ive seen other project with pledge per feature
<clivejo> and I love the idea
<clivejo> sometimes people want to direct their money to certain things
<sitter> I seem to remember something like that which didn't quite work out as well
<clivejo> for my KDE Connect is a feature I want to see improved
<sitter> clivejo: donate to KDE :P
<clivejo> I do
<sitter> there are all sorts of social problems with purpose driven donations
<clivejo> I donated to the Randa drive
<clivejo> which I see you are number 2 on the list :)
<clivejo> I would usually do it Anonymous
 * sitter forgot to tick box :P
<clivejo> I did consider it!
<clivejo> but I seen your name on there!
<sitter> world famous because we are mentioned on a website (:
<clivejo> just hope KDE Connect gets some love and attention :)
<soee> isn't it one of the Rhanda 2015 topics ?
<sitter> yup
<clivejo> soee: yeah it is
<soee> well, so it should get some love :-)
<clivejo> hope so
<clivejo> its a great tool for me
<soee> for all of us i think
<soee> but for me priority is rock solid Plasma 5 + rock solid apps like kmail :)
<clivejo> soee: see thats why I think a pledge for features system would be a good idea
<soee> and somewhere in my dreams i hope this ugly skyp icon will be changed
<soee> but then, there might be very good ideas but not many would support them
<clivejo> isnt it a Microsoft trademark?
<soee> clivejo: it is
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> but surely thats for people to decide
<clivejo> Im sure Canonical think Unity is a "good idea"
<soee> ;D
<clivejo> but for me, Id pay to get rid of it!
<soee> i don't care, i do not use it and never did
<soee> i think KDE was always my distro (there were experiments with others few years ago, but in teh end ... kde)
<clivejo> I also think a feedback tool in the Muon Discover would be good idea
<clivejo> even a donate button there would be nice
<soee> clivejo: sure but first Discover shoudl get some love with its gui/UI/UX
<clivejo> indeed
<Riddell> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepimlibs.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable_bin&id=adc704937b7f77d4a46488c8fcf76f6166f5f5b7 seems fine sitter
<clivejo> its a bit ugly,bless its wee cotton socks!
<soee> i think VDG did some proposals for it
<clivejo> a GUI only a mother could love
<Riddell> soee: kde4libs is uploaded and in wily-proposed but it's stuck there due to beta freeze
<sitter> kdepimlibs integrating
<Riddell> flexiondotorg: release notes a good yes
<soee> clivejo: but when you mentioned it ... maybe i find some time to design on paper some new concepts for Discover
<clivejo> soee: are you going to Randa?
<soee> Discover is a part of Applications or it is separate project ?
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, Thanks.
<soee> clivejo: nope, this year = no travels for me
<clivejo> soee: I dont know, I rarely use it
<Riddell> sitter: libindi, brave man
<clivejo> on the international no fly list?
<Riddell> sitter: libkolab is approved by pitti thanks
<clivejo> eakkk "Oh no! You're suspected of having broken merger_kdepimlibs"
<soee> Riddell: where can i find deb file for amd64 with this updated kde4libs ?
<sitter> Riddell: indi looks good if we consider it worth FFeing for
<sitter> can do a sync from debian and rebuild the rdeps
<Riddell> soee: just enable wily-proposed
<clivejo> sitter Riddell: what did I do?
<Riddell> sitter: yes please
<Riddell> clivejo: spookily I got the same message about kdepimlibs
<sitter> twas me
<Riddell> clivejo: but it looks good now http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepimlibs/
 * clivejo wipes sweat off brow
<soee> Riddell: after enabling proposed and trying full-upgrade i have only this error: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<Riddell> soee:  apt-cache rdepends libstreamanalyzer0?
<sitter> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindi/+bug/1489411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1489411 in libindi (Ubuntu) "FFe libindi 1.0 sync from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> libkolab almost ready
<Riddell> soee: confirmed!
<Riddell> nopt
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> sitter: confirmed!
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205056/
<sitter> Riddell: do we need a separate ticket for sync from debian?
<soee> maybe i shoudl reinstall some package ?
<Riddell> sitter: not really
<Riddell> sitter: you can just run /usr/bin/syncpackage I think
<sitter> uh
<sitter> magic
<sitter> well, kolab first
<soee> erkh, E: Unable to locate package kde4libs
<yofel> that's the source, you want one of the 20 or so binaries
<soee> oO
 * sitter wonders why libkolab refuses to build against 15.08 kmime -.-
<sitter> Riddell: indi transition uploaded
<Riddell> yay
<mparillo> Is plasma-netbook ever coming back? If not, I can close as won't fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/1066861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066861 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu) "Plasma-netbook freezes after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> meh :/ kdelibs5-plugins : Depends: kdelibs5-data (= 4:4.14.8-4~ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1) but 4:4.14.11-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<soee> why it wants old packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205174/ ?
<Riddell> mparillo: it's dead indeed
<sitter> Riddell: plz review http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205221/
<sitter> diff to debian master
<Riddell> sitter: looking good
<soee> Riddell: any idea what is goind on with my deps ? see my link above
<Riddell> soee: apt remove libstreamanalyzer0  may help
<Riddell> or apt -f install
<Riddell> or both
<soee> Riddell: both will fail :)
<soee> oh no wait, -f install might do something
<soee> but with proposed enabled there is thi sproblem it wants to remove:
<soee> akregator amarok amarok-utils apturl-kde baloo-utils k3b k3b-i18n kde-runtime kde-telepathy-declarative kdeconnect kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdesudo kio-audiocd kmix knotes
<soee>   krdc ksnapshot ksystemlog ktorrent kubuntu-desktop language-pack-kde-en libktpcommoninternalsprivate8 libktploggerprivate8 libktpmodelsprivate8 libktpwidgetsprivate8
<soee>   libplasma3 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libtag-extras1 libtag1c2a okular plasma-scriptengine-javascript python3-pykde4 rsibreak skanlite ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt yakuake
<soee> ugm, sorry for that, should be pastbin
<sitter> Riddell:   Uploading libkolab_1.0.0-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<sitter> should get through on its own since it has no rdeps right now I think
<claydoh> what is it  with the articles on how to install plasma 5.4 in Vivid? Surely it can't be for tyhe clickbait factor, right?
<Riddell> claydoh: which articles?
<claydoh> Riddell: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kde-plasma-plasma-5-4
<claydoh> and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/plasma-5-4-new-features
<clivejo> how is it coming ?
<clivejo> plasma-nm seems to be still broken on wily?
<clivejo> thats not plasma5.4 though
<clivejo> kubuntu-ppa/backports only has plasma 5.3.2
<clivejo> claydoh: Here is the current status of Plasma 5.4 on wily - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.0_wily.html 
<claydoh> clivejo: I know, but that doesn't stop people from putting out articles that get people all excited and then......nada lol!
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> someone should inform the author - https://plus.google.com/+joeysneddon/posts
<Riddell> "once it lands in the Kubuntu Backports PPA"
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> I guess the pressure is on to get it there
<Riddell> trouble is it's blocked in wily by gcc transition, beta freeze and network-manager breakage
<clivejo> didnt I hear sgclark wont be working on backports for a while?
<Riddell> quite possibly
<Riddell> sgclark: you off backports for a while?
<clivejo> Riddell: any progress on the plasma 5.4 nm issue?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey clivejo
<soee> there other package formats liek rpm etc. is it any eaiser to package them than debs 
<soee> or it is the same road
<shadeslayer> soee: lol
<shadeslayer> spec files are sooooo fucked
<shadeslayer> PKGBUILDS are somewhat saner, but forego all the awesome stuff that debs provide
<shadeslayer> like symbol files
<shadeslayer> also, PKGBUILDS are, afaict, not machine parsable
<bshah> o..O
<shadeslayer> or well, a bit hard
<shadeslayer> bshah: well yeah : source=("http://www.server.tld/${pkgname}-${pkgver}.tar.gz"
<shadeslayer>         "foo.desktop") < that's a tad bit difficult to parse isn't it
<bshah> what about just sourcing pkgbuild and get over with it?
<bshah> (I do it in lot of my scripts)
<bshah> but yeah if you want to do in another language.. i see your pain
 * shadeslayer ponders how that'd work in Ruby
<bshah> yes
<bshah> PKGBUILD have no style defined
<shadeslayer> well, it's basically bash :P
<bshah> on other hand... there is solution to problem
<bshah> there is mksrcinfo tool
<bshah> which generates SRCINFO file
<bshah> it is machine parsable
<shadeslayer> mmhm
<shadeslayer> bshah: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/lib/debian < various Debian file parsers
<bshah> for instance : http://ix.io/kuG
<shadeslayer> bshah: that does look alot saner
<shadeslayer> though then you don't have unique fields from what I see :P
<bshah> yes.. some fields are not supposed to be unique
<bshah> you have to iterate either way
<bshah> even if it is put in one field or repeated
<shadeslayer> yeah, not a big deal
<shadeslayer> I think rpmspecs are the worst though :P
<soee> what arch uses ?
<shadeslayer> soee: PKGBUILD's
<bshah> PKGBUILD
<soee> and fedora, suse ?
<shadeslayer> soee: spec files
<bshah> they use rpmspec IIRC
<soee> gosh, this is to complicated for me :)
<shadeslayer> you should talk to dvratil about parsing spec files xD
<soee> and how doifferent this snappy packages are from debs etc. ?
<bshah> why you want to parse spec files?
 * bshah misses context
<shadeslayer> bshah: for scripting purposes
<shadeslayer> automated builds and what not
<shadeslayer> for eg. updating frameworks would  be a single command
<bshah> ah
<shadeslayer> ( next step would be to make CI do it )
<shadeslayer> basically, eliminate the human factor of introducing errors :P
<bshah> I would so so be interested in arch CI
<bshah> :P
<shadeslayer> get parsable PKGBUILD's first :P
 * shadeslayer is pondering about setting up his own britney
<shadeslayer> Actually, I could even rewrite Britney in Ruby
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> and make it better
<shadeslayer> with a proper config
<Riddell> clivejo: no progress on nm as far as I know
<Riddell> cyphermox: any progress on nm and plasma-workspace?
<clivejo> I mentioned it in #plasma and sebas suggested adding libnm-qt as a build dep, but I tried a rebuild and its still failing ove nm-core-enum-types.h
<Riddell> does that file exist? I think it's new and is missing from the nm package
<clivejo> I wonder does it build on my system
<cyphermox> it's shipped by libnm-dev
<cyphermox> I thought you were alreday working on it clivejo, if not I can look harder now
<clivejo> cyphermox: Im trying, but no idea what is wrong or how to fix it
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> just add libnm-dev as a build-depends
<clivejo> cyphermox: it wont build
<cyphermox> any of the packages which currently build-depend on network-manager-dev probably should add libnm-dev
<cyphermox> ok, which package exactly? I'll go look
<clivejo> Riddell: does this mean anything to you
<clivejo> clivejo: it looks like you do not have /usr/include/libnm in your include path. NetworkManagerQt (not Plasma NM) from KF5 >= 5.8.0 should have added it automatically to include path. Check if /usr/lib64/cmake/KF5NetworkManagerQt/KF5NetworkManagerQtTargets.cmake contains libnm's include path in INTERFACE_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> so we probably need to look at NetworkManagerQt directly, not plasma-whatever
<clivejo> cyphermox: seems like it
<cyphermox> what's the proper name for that package?
<clivejo> cyphermox:  	network-manager  ?
<cyphermox> not for NetworkManagerQt
<Riddell> clivejo: are you onto that or should I look too?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: could you take on bug 1483620 ? I just fixed it in wily and you need to take my 4.12.0-0ubuntu4 package and backport that to vivid
<ubottu> bug 1483620 in Kubuntu PPA "kipi-plugins 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1 is missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483620
<Riddell> clivejo: cyphermox: looks like it just needs libkf5networkmanager-qt rebuilt and it picks up the (presumably new?) include directory :)
<cyphermox> Riddell: sounds right
<Riddell> clivejo: I uploaded networkmanager-qt 5.13.0-0ubuntu2, you can click rebuild on plasma-workspace once that's in the archive
<Riddell> once it's in wily-proposed
<soee> kopete still broken ? 
<Riddell> I'm away tomorrow until sunday evening
<Riddell> soee: yeah that'll need more work, kdepimlibs repackaged
<snele> Riddell: who to poke about this bug? 
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1485212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1485212 in muon (Ubuntu) ""Configure sources" broken in Muon (Wily)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snele> should I report it upstream?
<Riddell> snele: yeah I guess so
<soee> Riddell: Plasma 5.4 also need some deeper work ?
<Riddell> soee: the nm issue should be solved once my new networkmanager-qt is in so it'll need a few things rebuilt then it can be uploaded
<yofel> shadeslayer: so, I won't be in berlin anymore in october, but I've been thinking about getting an LPIC-1 certificate, so I'll most likely come to ubucon anyway
<Riddell> LPI 1 is dead easy, I was the first person to get one in scotland and I didn't read the syllabus or anything
<Riddell> although read up on your rpm commands I seem to remember :)
 * Riddell out, not online much until sunday evening/monday
<yofel> yeah, I looked at the example questions and I can answer like half of them right away, so it'll be an easy way to get a certificate without much effort
 * ovidiu-florin is sending the email to the sysadmins NOW to release the new site
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please help and write a mockup or even a full article for the new site release?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still at work :((
<clivejo> yippeeee
<clivejo> plasma-nm built successful
<clivejo> thanks so much Riddell
<soee> !
<soee> clivejo: so whole 5.4 should be ready soon ?
<clivejo> maybe
<clivejo> Ive restarted the builds
<soee> cool :)
<clivejo> keep your eye on here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.0_wily.html
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah
<shadeslayer> yofel: is it any useful to have one?
<shadeslayer> yofel: and got a link to the sample questionaire
<yofel> shadeslayer: just google for lpic 1 101 questions and you'll find a bunch of practice sites based on old questions
<yofel> well, it tells you people that you actually know how to use linux and didn't just write it on your resumee for fun
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> OTOH, for you it's probably not interesting if your resumee is 80% about linux development :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: if a company does not quiz me about stuff that I've written down on my resume, then it speaks volumes about the company as well
<yofel> agreed
<yofel> if anything, LPIC 2 or 3 are intersting if you're looking for a sysadmin job, 1 is really just basics
<yofel> which is why any of us can probably pass that without studying ^^
<shadeslayer> erm, no thanks @ sysadmin :p
<genii> Is LPI supposed to be distro-agnostic? Why do they have rpm commands, I wonder, in the test
<clivejo> yofel: if plasma 5.4 builds coreectly, is it hard to backport it to vivid?
<yofel> genii: because RHEL is a reality, and I think they have some dpkg stuff in there as well
<genii> Hm
<clivejo> yippeee plasma-workspace built successfully
<clivejo> looking good!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what happened ?
<ahoneybun> 1483620
<ahoneybun> LP 1483620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1483620 in Kubuntu PPA "kipi-plugins 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1 is missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483620
<ahoneybun> why did it get assigned to me?
<clivejo> I think digikam makes it
<yofel> that ^
<ahoneybun> makes?
<yofel> kipi-plugins is build by digikam
<clivejo> yeah
<yofel> and you were backportiing digikam, weren't you ;)
<clivejo> and you backported digikam to vivid
<ahoneybun> I did
<clivejo> so you're in charge now
<ahoneybun> so the backport part is mine
<ahoneybun> I was just saying that I did not do the wily one
 * ahoneybun fines packages and grabs the SOURCE
<clivejo> I did the wily one
<clivejo> but the bug is for the vivid one
<ahoneybun> k
<clivejo> so your build needs moved to vivid-backport
<clivejo> has it been tested?
<ahoneybun> just by ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> it is just in my own PPA atm
<yofel> needs some more testing that, and verification that Riddell's fix is actually in that version
<yofel> *testing then
<soee> we dont have any annoucement about Beta1? 
<ahoneybun> yofel: I never said it had enough :)
 * ahoneybun looks for dsc command that yofel has told me twice
<clivejo> LOL write it down!
<ahoneybun> LOGS!
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I keep notes cause you told me to!#
<yofel> there is also pull-lp-source for the archive (ubuntu-dev-tools), and pull-ppa-source for PPA's (kubuntu-dev-tools) for convenience
<ahoneybun> I know I keep forgetting that one!
<ahoneybun> dget -xu <url-to-dsc>
<ahoneybun> that SSD and -j4 will come in handy now clivejo lol
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> will heat your room too :)
<ahoneybun> digikam is a beast
<clivejo> try calligra :)
<soee> clivejo: whya ll have dependency wait and non builds http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.0_wily.html ?
<clivejo> because LP is slow!!
<soee> oh now build
<clivejo> it can take up to 20mins for the packages that have been built to become available 
<clivejo> in the archive
<clivejo> plasma-workspace just got published, so Ive restarted khitkeys, plasma-desktop and powerdevil
<clivejo> but its looking good
<clivejo> the amd64 build is going faster
<ahoneybun> I'm confused it does not like those deps
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: warning: can't parse dependency libkfilemetadata-dev
<ahoneybun> libkvkontakte1
<ahoneybun> libmediawiki1
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you your $DEBEMAIL and $DEBFULLNAME set in .bashrc ?
<ahoneybun> probley not
<clivejo> good idea if you are going to work locally
<clivejo> it caused me problems til yofel explained it
<clivejo> yippee
<clivejo> just plasma-desktop to go!
<soee> :D
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/beta-1/ is loaded
<soee> building is fun .. when all builds fine :D
<clivejo> soee: indeed it is
<clivejo> or if you know how to fix the problem
 * yofel considers that boring, where's the challenge? :P
<clivejo> yofel: do you know what Riddell did to fix libkf5networkmanager-qt ?
<clivejo> just rebuilt it?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> with new source?
<yofel> against the new NM
<clivejo> plasma-nm?
<yofel> no, against network-manager
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> is network-manager part of ubuntu?
<yofel> if you read /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5NetworkManagerQt/KF5NetworkManagerQtTargets.cmake you will see that it has a list of the include paths
<yofel> one path was missing
<clivejo> the libkf5networkmanager is kubuntu?
<yofel> and that file is generated during the build
<clivejo> I dont think Im explaining myself
<yofel> uhm, technically everything is part of ubuntu. But libkf5networkmanager is maintained by us, network-manager by ubuntu (the foundation folks I guess)
<clivejo> ah thats what I meant
<clivejo> yofel: have you ubuntu archive access?
<clivejo> or it just Riddell?
<soee> clivejo: some problem with last pckage ?
<yofel> clivejo: I do, for the kubuntu packageset
<yofel> upload permissions are managed by packagesets, js is core-dev and can upload almost everything
<yofel> *jr
<clivejo> soee: dont think its anything serious
<soee> something with widgets ?
<clivejo> so who feels brave?
<soee> i will test, it wants to remove libkdecorations2-5 libkdecorations2private5 libtag1c2a
<soee> but there are newer verion of this to be installed
<clivejo> hold on
<clivejo> wiat until plasma-desktop gets published
<soee> it isnt ?
<clivejo> not yet
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages
<clivejo> ah not it is
<clivejo> now
 * soee testing
<clivejo> soee must have fast connection!
<soee> why ?
 * clivejo is still doing apt-get update
 * clivejo twiddles thumbs
<clivejo> soee: can you confirm ahoneybun's theme commits?
<ahoneybun> ???
<clivejo> to plasma 5.4
<clivejo> hight contrast theme?
<soee> ok seems like all is installed fine :)
<soee> i will relogin now
<soee> back :)
 * clivejo is jealous
<soee> wow there is new KCM for gamma ;o
 * clivejo is still downloading packages
<clivejo> 7%
<soee> but System Settings still crashes when exiting Display & Monitor section
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I can write some stuff, but need a bit more detail about what you want, where it will be published, etc.
<clivejo> valorie: o/
<soee> clivejo: for me 5.4 looks good
<valorie> greets, clivejo
<ovidiu-florin> Something that can go on the website and on our social media
<soee> maybe yofel can move it to wily archive
<clivejo> soee: stop teasing me!!
<valorie> just been reading up
<clivejo> 67% downloaded
<ovidiu-florin> something to say that we are launching a new and plasma 5 themed website
<soee> clivejo: what speed you have ?
<valorie> so for like G+ etc.?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: ^^^
<clivejo> supposed to be 8Mb, but only about 2Mb in the evenings
<soee> clivejo: and i have ~ 1MB ...
<ovidiu-florin> Our news feed (website), G+, Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter, reddit, etc....
<soee> ~12Mb
<clivejo> 211kB/s
<clivejo> at the moment
<soee> ;o
<valorie> ok, on the website itself it will be a bit meta, but might inform confused people
<clivejo> but this is WAY better than BT's superfast Infinity
<clivejo> Infinity + 9 miles of old copper cable = zero
<clivejo> soee: what graphics driver are you using?
<soee> clivejo: Nvidia 355
<soee> uh there was Dolphin update to 15.08
<clivejo> when does settings crash for you?
<soee> open System Settings and go to Display & Monitor section
<soee> if i exix from there it crashes
<clivejo> oh, yeah, but you have to exit or go back?
<soee> if i go back
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: https://notes.kde.org/p/NewKubuntuSite
<soee> binding to activity has some issues
<soee> but looks liek works, i can remove now virtual desktops for good :)
<clivejo> soee: have you wayland working yet?
<soee> i didn't try it
<soee> kubuntu lies to me: 1 package can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see it.
<soee> but there are none to be upgraded
<clivejo> soee: do you use Muon Updater?
<soee> terminal
<soee> clivejo: the package that it say is to upgrade: plasma-nm/wily 4:5.4.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:5.3.95-0ubuntu1]
 * valorie goes outside for a bit
<clivejo> are you sure you are running 5.4?
<soee> but apt full-upgrade returns: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soee> strange
<soee> clivejo: yes i'm on 5.4
<clivejo> try running muon updater see what it says?
<soee> ther eis something wrong with this package
<soee> Muon shows it as marked to be upgrade
<soee> but it can't be
<yofel> soee: crashes here as well
<soee> yofel: System Settings ?
<yofel> yep
<soee> yofel: can you check this plasma-nm package ?
<yofel> yeah, give me a sec
<clivejo> my version is 4:5.4.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<soee> oO
<yofel> now let me upgrade to 5.4
<soee> clivejo: yofel: see http://wstaw.org/m/2015/08/27/snapshot17.png
<clivejo> soee: you're on vivid?
<soee> clivejo: no, i'm using nodejs repo for vivd only
<clivejo> soee: what version does dpkg -s plasma-desktop show you?
<soee> clivejo: Version: 4:5.4.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<clivejo> :/
<soee> clivejo: if i try to reinstall plasma-nm: plasma-nm : Depends: libkf5networkmanagerqt6 (>= 5.13.0-0ubuntu2) but 5.13.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<soee> maybe it is in proposed and i don't have tit enabled
<clivejo> thats the package Riddell fixed earlier to allow us to build plasma-nm
<clivejo> yeah, I have proposed enbaled
<clivejo> but you will get all the 15.07.90 apps
<soee> clivejo: apt-cache policy libkf5networkmanagerqt6
<soee> what shows for  you ?
<clivejo> my version is from propsed
<soee> ah and problem solved :-)
<clivejo> there is an older verison in universe
<soee> yup mine: 500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<clivejo> thats the one
<soee> clivejo: ok confirmed, i have downloaded new deb manually and installed it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/amd64/libkf5networkmanagerqt6/5.13.0-0ubuntu2
<soee> and now plasma-nm has been upgraded
<soee> to 5.4
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> soee: what font do you use in your terminal?
<soee> i think it is my system font = Droid Sans
<soee> ok so now we are only waitign fr apps 15.08 to be finished :)
<clivejo> yes, only!
 * soee installing new Vivaldi snapshot
<clivejo> kopete needs kdepim-dev
<clivejo> but what created the kdepim-dev package
<soee> where it comes from ?
<clivejo> yeah
<soee> yofel: ^
<clivejo> its in trusty - http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/devel/kdepim-dev
<clivejo> but maybe its been replaced in KF5
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'll play around with kdenlive (the new version) this weekend, and get back to you with feedback
<ahoneybun> sweet
<yofel> clivejo: kdepim-dev *came* from kdepim
<yofel> but I guess for qt5 the libs were split out
<clivejo> so surely in the kdepim - 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa3 log file there should be a package kdepim-dev ?
<yofel> no
<yofel> that's qt5 kdepim
<yofel> kdepim-dev is kde4 kdepim
<yofel> kdepim-dev doesn't exist anymore
<clivejo> so kopete needs it removed from deps?
<yofel> no, kopete needs like half the pim stack in kde4 version to work, that's a ton of work
<soee> ;o
<yofel> so maybe we'll just drop it for wily
 * clivejo chokes
<soee> lets remove kopete :D
<yofel> clivejo: btw. did you subscribe to the kde release ML yet?
<clivejo> probably not!
<clivejo> is it on debian or kde?
<yofel> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/release-team
<yofel> you want the kde one for kde related stuff
<yofel> clivejo: relevant thread https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2015-August/008865.html
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> so just wait and see?
<yofel> well, that thread has all the information that's there
<yofel> theoretically it's possible to package kopete, it's just a lot of work
<clivejo> "I'm afraid distros will have to figure out the packaging magic to handle that on their own." sounds interesting
<clivejo> oh, does this mean there is new source available?
<clivejo> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2015-August/008886.html
<yofel> that's just for the mentioned file conflicts
<yofel> but yeah, there was a new tarball
<yofel> dunno if we updated that actually...
<clivejo> dont think so
<clivejo> new upload required?
<clivejo> kopete is still ppa1
<yofel> we did
<clivejo> so Im guessing not
<yofel> 211cceb073dc68ce2c325625f9547d94f03819acb9f9f30a07721ed46790533f  kdepimlibs_15.08.0.orig.tar.xz
<yofel> I guess we uploaded that after the tarball update
<clivejo> oh
<snele> is plasma 5.4 in proposed or release in wily?
<clivejo> snele: neither
<clivejo> staging ppa
<clivejo> snele: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/
<snele> clivejo: thanx I am going to test it :)
<clivejo> hes back!
<snele> i am missing right click submenus in dolphin: create new folder(???), create new text file, compress to archive
<snele> plasma 5.4 beta and now plasma 5.4 final
<snele> can anyone confirm this?
<yofel> true...
<snele> wtf i had to go to konsole to mkdir...
<clivejo> I think dolphin is in apps, is it not?
<yofel> actually, "Create new" is there
<yofel> but not the compress menu
<clivejo> that menu is in my dolphin too
<yofel> (it's there if click on an empty space without a file selected)
<snele> yofel: yes but there is no create new>folder or text document
<yofel> I have that
<clivejo> snele: what apps version are you on?
<snele> 15.08
<soee> clivejo: Dolphin 15.08 s in Wily updates 
<soee> others not i think
<snele> wily with staging ppa
<clivejo> just staging plasma?
<clivejo> or staging apps too?
<snele> plasma 5.4 apps 15.08
<clivejo> I didnt think Apps 15.08 was released out of staging yet
<clivejo> there are problems with PIM and Kopete
<clivejo> 15.07.90 apps are in proposed
<yofel> no, 15.08.0 is in proposed
<yofel> kopete will take longer to figure out than we have time to wait
<snele> clivejo: yofel: this is what i got :) http://www.dodaj.rs/f/Q/HN/DWL2Y3A/snapshot9.png
<clivejo> yofel: did that happen today?
<yofel> yesterday
<clivejo> my dolphin is Version: 4:15.07.90a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2
<clivejo> :/
<soee> oO
<clivejo> what about you soee?
<yofel> dolphin:
<yofel>   Installed: 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<soee> 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1
<snele> so you guys have create new > folder/text file on right click in dolphin?
<soee> from: 500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Package
<yofel> if I click into an empty space the topmost menu entry is Create New
<clivejo> humm thats odd
<snele> yofel: yes but Create new should have submenu folder or text file. I am missing these submenus
<clivejo> there is a 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1 available in universe but Im using 15.07.90
<snele> *submenu entries
<yofel> snele: I have that submenu if no file is selected
<yofel> if I select a file Create New is greay
<yofel> *grey
<snele> hmmm I have to reinstall wily tommorow. this is mine test partition :)
<yofel> no wait, if I select a folder it's there, if I select a broken symlink it's grey and if I select a file the entry isn't there at all
<clivejo> yofel: so is PIM fixed in 15.08?
<yofel> defined fixed
<clivejo> working!
<yofel> kmail works for me
<yofel> didn't try something else
<clivejo> ok lets see
<snele> hmmm if i enable proposed then okular printer-driver-brlaser going to be removed
<soee> dont do it
<soee> for me it alsa wants to remove other packages liek keb, amarok, kubuntu-desktop etc.
<snele> soee: I am already doing it hehe. going to brake it and reinstall it tommorow :D
<soee> ;)
<soee> if i put on my desktop comic widget and try to access it properties it does nothing but creates artifact on my desktop
<soee> eh they could fix the owncliud client to be loaded minimized ...
<soee> i think i reported this bug liek 1,5 years ago
<snele> sorry to bother you with this. I made screenshot to make clear what I am missing
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3E/8L/9CWf9Xz/snapshot10.png
<ahoneybun> valorie: ovidiu-florin put at the bottom: VDG approved
<snele> do you have this entries in right click menu in dolphin?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> the file and text ones
<snele> ahoneybun: in wily plasma 5.4 apps 15.08?
<ahoneybun> yep
<clivejo> snele: Id create a screen shot, but it appears to be broken!
<ahoneybun> well dolphin is 15.07.80 or sometthing
<snele> ok so my wily install is broken
<snele> i'll try with new user
<snele> anyway i will reinstall tommorow's daily :)
<clivejo> snele: http://postimg.org/image/a2bs3ekkn/
<ahoneybun> I see clivejo likes my High Contrast colors
<ahoneybun> also Oxygen Icons
<clivejo> ksnapshot isnt opening via the print screen key thou
<snele> clivejo: thanks
<snele> clivejo: it opens here :)
<clivejo> snele: that is Plasma 5.4 & 15.08 apps
<clivejo> LOL now its working
<clivejo> crazy computer!
<soee> clivejo: it is opening
<clivejo> what is?
<soee> ksnapshot
<clivejo> after I opened it from kickoff, now its opening from print screen button
<clivejo> my icons by my clock have got smaller :/
<clivejo> and double clicking window title bars doesnt maximise them
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> plasma crashed
<clivejo> havent had that in a while
<soee> :)
<clivejo> any crashes soee?
<soee> so far no
<soee> but i dont use any proposed or unstable ppa
<soee> just this one staging for plasma
 * ahoneybun should start working on digikam backport again lol
<ahoneybun> I need to understand what Riddell did
<valorie> our telegram group seems to be under attack
<valorie> or maybe not
<ahoneybun> under attaack lol
<ahoneybun> we should have updated that page a bit before release
<ahoneybun> seeing that canoe club pdf means its Riddell lol
<clivejo> hummm kontact wont send emails
<clivejo> not impressed with this new release
<clivejo> Unable to fetch item from backend (collection -1): Unable to retieve item from resource: Did not recieve a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security blocked the repl...
<yofel> sounds like dead akonadi to me...
<clivejo> sounds like bed time to me!
<clivejo> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-28
<sitter> Riddell: archive https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kblog/4:15.07.90-0ubuntu2 vs ci https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/7842519
<sitter> why does one have an epoch and the other does not?
<sitter> also there is no 15.08 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kblog
<sitter> which raises the question how that sort of thing happens without some script sounding an alarm
<sitter> yofel: something is astray in the tracker setup ... http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/html/auto-kdepimlibs.html  --> kgpg	[build logs] (4:14.12.3-0ubuntu1)
<sitter> the version it should consider is 4:15.08 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgpg
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasma 5.4 work in progress. Will be ready soon. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F | 5.4 http://goo.gl/XrOhvc | pim transition https://goo.gl/6pJ26Q
<sitter> libindi transition complete
<kfunk> I just could not start sddm b/c /var/lib/sddm was missing. I thought this issue was fixed long time ago in sddm.git?
<kfunk> okay the user sddm is supposed to have the homedir /var/lib/sddm. "something" removed that directory during an upgrade though, no idea what...
<kfunk> and the last sddm release is 9 months ago :/
<soee> in Wily there was some update like week ago
<kfunk> just comparing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/sddm/wily-proposed/view/head:/debian/sddm.postinst against http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-xfce/goodies/trunk/lightdm/debian/lightdm.postinst?view=markup&pathrev=8613
<kfunk> in lightdm's postinst script it *always* creates a /var/lib/lightdm dir
<kfunk> probably a very good idea to do that in sddm's as well
<kfunk> so a reinstall of sddm could fix the issue at least
<kfunk> right now it doesn't
<kfunk> sitter: ^
<kfunk> because of https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/397 sddm won't even tell you what the problem is...
<kfunk> this is really cumbersome esp. for inexperienced users
<sitter> shadeslayer: ^
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter_> Riddell: apparently ubuntu changed the icon name of the ubiquity desktop file
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/TTw61oe.jpg why ever is that using the wrong icon Oo
<soee> sitter: and what icon it should be ?
<yofel> sitter: meh, I'll look at it over the weekend
<sitter> soee: box of cds or something
<sitter> not orange anyway
<sitter> blargh
<sitter> half the crap pulls in kdepim-runtime
<soee> :)
<sitter> Riddell: kindly note the kdepimlibs mail on the list
<sitter> needs swift resolution as we keep piling up crap in proposed
<clivejo> plasma 5.4 is weird!
<clivejo> things just randomly stop working and then all of a sudden start to work again 
<soee> :)
<clivejo> double clicking window titles to maxinise them isnow working again!
<clivejo> and so is print screen
<clivejo> now Kontact is playing silly beggars
<soee> clivejo: i had the same issue with double clicking in Plama 5.2 i think
<soee> since than it happens for me once i think
<soee> and so far works great
<clivejo> no plasma crashes?
<soee> no its pretty stable
<snele> clivejo: maybe it is time for new clean install ;)
<snele> plasma 5.4 works well for me too
<clivejo> clean install?!?
<clivejo> where is the fun in that!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<snele> clivejo: well my plasma was so broken at one point in wily that I had to do clean (re)install. now it works well :) 
<snele> but yea, no fun
<snele> ;)
<BluesKaj> I had to install the nvidia-340 driver before I could get a desktop 
<BluesKaj> evne the default open source nouveau couldn
<BluesKaj> ''t cut it
<clivejo> has anyone got Plasma running on wayland?
<shadeslayer> I tried
<shadeslayer> Didn't work for me
<clivejo> no luck?
<shadeslayer> Nope
<shadeslayer> I need to try again on my Intel card
<shadeslayer> Which means rebooting 
<yofel> all I managed so far was to get a kwin xwayland session running on optimus (and that with martin standing next to me ^^)
<clivejo> image preview seems to have stopped working in dolphin for me
<clivejo> anyone else?
<soee> clivejo: maybe setting reset
<soee> ho to home folder and adjust preview settings for this and all subfolders and done
<sheytan> Hey! Any date for plasma 5.4 update for kubuntu?
<yofel> already in wily, vivid has no ETA
<sheytan> yofel: well, you should've release it first for 15.04 i guess. Till october is still more than a month
<yofel> sheytan: we just passed the feature freeze and barely managed to get apps 15.08 in, now we need to fix some stuff up still and then we'll get to working on vivid
<yofel> I guess plasma should be easy to backport though
<yofel> but even then, someone needs to have time to do the backport
<soee> yofel: you sure it is in Wily not in staging pap atm ?
<yofel> soee: actually, you're right. 
<mparillo> The beta is in Wily as of last night
<soee> keep in mind that palsma-nm requires one package from proposed ppa to be updates to 5.4
<BluesKaj> been testing it for 2 days, lots of crashes, freezes so far
<sheytan> soee: where can i get the staging ppa?
<BluesKaj> sheytan:  https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<sheytan> thank you
<clivejo> if someone has time to go through backporting, Id like to learn
<genii> clivejo: Have you read http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/backports.html yet?
<yofel> kde backports are done differently
<yofel> you don't want to do those in the classic way ^^
<ScottK> genii: That's for the official -backports archives, not the PPA backports that Kubuntu does.
<genii> yofel, ScottK  Aah, OK. Today I learned :)
<yofel> clivejo: I would first need to look up the new git-based way (sitter pointed me to the script IIRC), or sgclark would need to appear
<genii> ..and now I'm curious why the difference ;)
<yofel> genii: feel free to backport 200 packages by hand
 * genii makes an extra large pot of coffee
<yofel> XD
<yofel> the new kmix applet is fun... it controls the right output source, but shows the status for the wrong one
<yofel> ah no, it controls all outputs in sync
<clivejo> I think Ill go have my tea first before reading :)
<snele> yofel: i made clean install of wily today and i am missing right click menu entries in dolphin
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/33/TN/3EgW7cXY/snapshot1.png
<snele> should I report bug upstream?
<snele> reported anyway
<ximion> Riddell: short heds up: if you want the AppStream data currently being generated, you will need to upgrade AppStream on Ubuntu to at least version 0.8.3
<ximion> reason is a slight specification change, which will make older AppStream versions reject the new data as invalid
<ximion> (was done while I was working on properly documenting the YAML spec alongside the XML version)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-29
<ahoneybun> Riddell: we need to test Kubuntu Settings and put it out before the freeze :)
<valorie> ahoneybun: perhaps ask on -devel ?
<ahoneybun> perhaps I often forget about that
<valorie> it's the official way we communicate
<ahoneybun> email sent
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
 * ahoneybun likes IRc
<ahoneybun> *IRC
<valorie> well me too
<valorie> Telegram is joining it as my two favorite ways to communicate
<valorie> if only we had a Telegram <> IRC bot
<valorie> or at least Telegram > IRC
<ahoneybun> I just hate getting endless amounts of messages
<valorie> true
<valorie> but gmail gives me almost endless storage
<valorie> and I like being able to just search my email
<valorie> I do delete some junk of course
<ahoneybun> I have folders up the butt 
<ahoneybun> and subfolders
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> even more since akademy XD
<valorie> me too
<valorie> you need not read every thread
<ahoneybun> I try to keep a min of 15 or so in the inbox
<ahoneybun> things that are the most important
<valorie> I probably sub to 40+ lists
<valorie> genealogy, linuxchix, k/ubuntu, KDE
<valorie> maybe more
<valorie> 2190 in my inbox now
<ahoneybun> omg
<ahoneybun> I have 18 in my main inbox
<valorie> !
<valorie> I would feel lonely and unloved
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> I'm loved XD
<valorie> I used to have over 10K but I started being stern about my filters
<ahoneybun> dan
 * ahoneybun needs to start working on these slides....
<ahoneybun> I'll wait for ovidiu-florin maybe he wants to help lol
<ahoneybun> Rick_Timmis: you alive?
<valorie> he might be alive, but unlikely to be awake
<ahoneybun> almost 5/6:30am
<ahoneybun> where he is
<valorie> do you get up that early on Sat. morning?
<valorie> I Do Not
<valorie> unless Absolutely Necessary
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<ahoneybun> anyway the ping is there
<valorie> question for you on the ML
<ahoneybun> I saw it thanks
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> hitting telegram too lol
<valorie> my sneaky way to copy the command from one computer to the other
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> oooo, I have a dropbox icon in wily!
<valorie> very nice
<valorie> I want to upgrade this computer sooooo much
<valorie> but it's nice to have one of each too
<valorie> a luxury
 * mamarley just built a new computer with dual 4K displays. :)
<valorie> very nice
<valorie> I only use laptops
<valorie> if possible
<mamarley> I didn't have any plan to build a desktop, but then https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa happened and Canonical gave me a GTX970.
<valorie> cool
<mamarley> So I figured I would build an awesome PC to go along with it.
<valorie> ahoneybun: after adding the ppa, updating and upgrading, my wily install doesn't find discover install
<valorie> the package manager reports it is not installed
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> muon discover?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> mmm 
 * ahoneybun adds
<ahoneybun> apt says noting about removing in on my system
<valorie> see telegram
<ahoneybun> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<clivejo> could someone fix the spell of wily on http://kci.pangea.pub/ ?
<clivejo> spelling
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<clivejo> hi yofel
<clivejo> hows things?
<yofel> hey
<yofel> it's too hot :P
<yofel> otherwise good ;)
<clivejo> send some my way
 * clivejo checks the weather station
<clivejo> 15C at the moment
<clivejo> 17C high, 12C low
<clivejo> 0.3mm of rain
<yofel> 28°C right now, 24 low, 34 high and 0mm rain
<clivejo> split the difference
<clivejo> 22C would be nice
<clivejo> I must get that humidity sensor replaced 
<yofel> agreed..
<clivejo> Is there an app for writing DVD's which works in Kubuntu15.04+
<lordievader> Doesn't k3b do that?
<clivejo> doesnt seem to work 
<BluesKaj> k3b hasn't worked for me since 13.10
<BluesKaj> wodim to the rescue
 * lordievader rarely burns/rips things
<clivejo> wonder what debian use for burning
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  depends on the desktop, kde uses k3b, dunno about the other Des
<BluesKaj> was running debian jessie for a while, but k3b didn't work there either..it could be my cdrom is to blame 
<clivejo> I thought that
<clivejo> but it works under windows
<TJ_on_Wily> I've been testing Wily; there doesn't seem to be way via Muon to add the predefined repositories, as there is with the Software-Sources application in, for example, Lubuntu/Gnome/etc.
<clivejo> BluesKaj: what error message is k3b giving you?
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  the burn phase just errors out , there's no message
<clivejo> debugging?
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  I haven't bothered to debug since wodim works really well in the terminal
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  K3b tested my patience once too often, so I can't be bothered when it errors out 
<clivejo> ok fair enough, just wanted to compare notes
<BluesKaj> like i said, it could be my cdrom is problematic for K3b
<clivejo> The error code seems to be lack of power
<clivejo> [ WRITE@LBA=2a0h failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR]
<clivejo> k3b can use wodim
<clivejo> lets try that
<clivejo> now that seems to be working!
<soee> how it can be that okular is going to be removed but some elated package updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225095/ ?
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> disc burned successfully!
<valorie> soee: that's seems a bit peculiar
<yofel> soee: run that with -o debug::pkgproblemresovler=1
<soee> full-upgrade with it ?
<clivejo> must be a problem with growisofs
<yofel> soee: whatever you did there
<soee> yofel: i just tried apt full-upgrade
<soee> but using this option with it does nothinf
<yofel> strange, try apt-get
<soee> als nothing
<yofel> strange, then it shouldn't be removing stuff o.O
<soee> this is wat regular updates do :/
<clivejo> lot of queer stuff going on in wily :/
<soee> yup, first time i see so many problems since very long time
<soee> yofel: this is the problem related to okular
<soee> okular : Depends: libokularcore6 (= 4:15.04.2-0ubuntu3) but 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-30
<snele> dolphin 15.08 bug I was talking about few days ago
<snele> i found the solution
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1490221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490221 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Ship libkonq-common in order to fix dolphin 15.08 "create new" context menu" [Undecided,New]
<snele> yofel: Riddell: ^
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping.. r pong?
<ovidiu-florin> what's VDG aproved?
<ovidiu-florin> what slides do you want me to help you with?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<doko> is there anybody who can read https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-kdepim-15.08-transition and could paste that?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the website was VDG approved at akademy lol
<ahoneybun> also Linux slides
<shadeslayer> willy xD
<shadeslayer> doko: sure, moment
<shadeslayer> doko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231491/
<TJ_on_Wily> Testing 15.10; session start-up seems to take an abnormally long time but as xsession-errors doesn't contain timestamps I'm not sure how to debug/report it
<BluesKaj> heh, i can't seem to get rid of ramdisk in 15.10 even after 2 clean installs 
<TJ_on_Wily> ramdisk? what ramdisk?
<BluesKaj> dunno, it was something I thought I'd try afew weeks ago 
<TJ_on_Wily> well if you do a clean install a ramdisk isn't going to remain; it requires a specific configuration
<BluesKaj> it doesn't exist on my 14.04
<TJ_on_Wily> Where - or how - exactly do you see this ramdisk?
<BluesKaj> then i must have that specific config , sudo fdisk -l , lists 16 of them from 0-15
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231849/ <-- 
<ejat> yofel & soee: r u there?
<TJ_on_Wily> BluesKaj, haha, yeah I see them 
<TJ_on_Wily> Kernel configuration:
<TJ_on_Wily> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=1 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=65536 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_DAX=y
<TJ_on_Wily> I'll check with the kernel team on why that has been set
<BluesKaj> so you have them too TJ_on_Wily, was it you who suggested that over at ##linux ?
<TJ_on_Wily> Doubt it; First time I've paid attention to it
<BluesKaj> Disk /dev/ram15: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
<BluesKaj> I don't see anything like the line you posted , TJ_on_Wily
<TJ_on_Wily> They exist in the Trusty kernel too: 3.13.0-62-generic has CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=65536
<TJ_on_Wily> BluesKaj, That line comes from grepping the kernel config in /boot/
<TJ_on_Wily> I don't think the issue is the existence of the RAMdisks; I think it is that the newer fdisk is listing them
<BluesKaj> the list in trusty doesn't exist here
<BluesKaj> I have 14.04 as well, dual boot
<TJ_on_Wily> BluesKaj, the RAMdisks are still there; just fdisk -l doesn't show them
<BluesKaj> ok , because they aren't configured I suppose
<TJ_on_Wily> They are, that's my point. On trusty do "cat /proc/partitions" and you'll see them. That's how fdisk gets the list, but it looks like in the older version of the libmount library that fdisk uses it filters out RAM disks
<clivejo> does KDE have any kind of SIP VOIP services built in?
<BluesKaj> does this new audio volume icon in the system tray replace kmix in Wily?
<clivejo> is it not just a wrapper for kmix?
<TJ_on_Wily> Testing 15.10; session start-up seems to take an abnormally long time but as xsession-errors doesn't contain timestamps I'm not sure how to debug/report it, anyone know a way to analyse the session start-up. LXDE doesn't have the problem.
<TJ_on_Wily> Also, is abiword supposed to be started automatically at log-in? Not been able to figure out where that is being started from
<clivejo> TJ_on_Wily: did you leave it open when you ended the previous session?
<TJ_on_Wily> clivejo, Fresh install of Wily, first log-in it loaded with an empty document, and continues to do so. If I uses an LXDE session it doesn't start, so it is something to do with Kubuntu
<clivejo> very strange!
<TJ_on_Wily> that's what I thought... usually I'd discover what is launching it within a few minutes, but I've not found it yet after several hours looking, on and off
<TJ_on_Wily> I swapped out the HDD for an empty one so there's nothing left over from previous installs, which makes it stranger
<clivejo> is abiword installed by default on a clean install?
<TJ_on_Wily> This is the weird bit... it's a dependency of lubuntu-desktop - but doesn't autostart with that :s
<TJ_on_Wily> The only clue I could find is a cached log entry: "/home/tj/.cache/lxsession-default-apps/run.log:81:** Message: combobox.vala:443: Defaut = abiword" - I wonder if the mis-spelt 'Defaut' is part of the issue
<TJ_on_Wily> Hmmm... is a changelog or welcome document of some kind supposed to be displayed after a fresh log-in ... I wonder if it is empty/missing but abiword is the registered handler for it
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-29
<tsimonq2> I could be  wrong, but are there still a bunch of merge failures?
<tsimonq2> seems like it, let me look
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 959x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JEO01HSr/file_214.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice tongue :P
<mitya57> tsimonq2, I haven't seen it on Debian.
<mitya57> tsimonq2, https://codereview.qt-project.org/168947 *may* fix that issue, but I don't have time to try that.
<mitya57> Maybe later today…
<tsimonq2> yeah I'm out of the house
<blaze> acheronuk: I've managed to get the qtwebkit working
<blaze> i mean qtwebengine
<acheronuk> blaze: what did you do?
<blaze> acheronuk: there're fixes for gcc6 in upstream
<blaze> that's all you wanna know :)
<acheronuk> ah. like that then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/ that would the right fix
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Qtwebengine over qtwebkit
<ahoneybun> blaze: are you talking about the slideshow or something else?
<acheronuk> qupzilla I thought?
<blaze> ahoneybun: stable qtwebengine 5.6.1 is not working on yakkety because of v8 being built with gcc6 is constantly crashing
<blaze> external v8 from the repos is affected too I guess
<blaze> that's what I was talking about :)
<acheronuk> you have a fixed build in your ppa I see
<blaze> yes
<mardy> Hi all! I just subscribed kubuntu-bugs to bug 1451728
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<mardy> hope I did the right thing; the goal is to have someone from kubuntu upload the fixed packages to xenial
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> ahoneybun: as I told you repeatedly, it's kind of the point of having a build server run at 100% CPU
<yofel> anything less, and you're wasting money
<yofel> ahoneybun: and I limited the CI to ~87%, I have no intention of artifically slowing it down even more
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't remember that but OK then
<BluesKaj> if anyone else is testing YY Beta 1 is network-manager recognizing the NIC yet ? I'm using settings the interface and resolvconf/resolv.conf files to connect to the lan and internet and I've purged nework-manager so it doesn't interfere with those settings.
<BluesKaj> hey blaze`
<blaze`> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> quiet here today
<blaze`> indeed
<mhall119> sitter: ping
<mhall119> sitter: when you have a moment I need to ask you some questions about KDE and snappy's new content interface
<clivejo> mhall119: did ahoneybun talk to you about getting a list of kubuntu-members email addresses?
<mhall119> not yet
<clivejo> is it doable?
<mhall119> um....not sure, what do you need it for?
<clivejo> KCC vote
<mhall119> I think dholbach might have a script that we used for CC voting, let me ask
<clivejo> need to give http://civs.cs.cornell.edu a list of email address for it to send voting info
<mhall119> clivejo: https://github.com/YokoZar/lp-election-helper/blob/master/lp-election-helper is what we use
<mhall119> https://github.com/YokoZar/lp-election-helper gives instructions on how to use it
<AmBuLaNcE> hi
<AmBuLaNcE> _?
<AmBuLaNcE> ım usıng kubuntu but ı have a problem 
<AmBuLaNcE> ı want to use dual monıtor but ı never seen dual monıtor selectıon 
<AmBuLaNcE> how can ı fıx 
<mitya57> tsimonq2, that fix worked! qtquickcontrols built fine with it in ppa:mitya57/test1, feel free to copy qtdeclarative from there back to your ppa.
<mitya57> And I'll commit it to Debian git now
<ahoneybun> mhall119: around?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you're asking about getting email addresses for the KCC voting, I've already given clivejo a script for it
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> just forked it for Kubuntu use
<mhall119> does it need to be forked? I think you can just give it an LP team
<ahoneybun> well it looks for ubuntu.com, I messed with it to look for kubuntu.org first
<mhall119> ah, ok
<ahoneybun> and it worked
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119 and clivejo
<clivejo> how is testing of FW5.24 and Plasma 5.7.2 on Xenial?
<ahoneybun> I'm on Yakkety so
<mamarley> clivejo: I haven't done much with it personally, but it is installed on one of my parents' computers and they haven't complained.
<clivejo> mamarley: from the staging?
<mamarley> I think so, it has been a while since I installed it.
<clivejo> Id like to get that into backports landing
<clivejo> where are all the xenial testers?
<ahoneybun> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<clivejo> that should be fixed
<clivejo> people on there that mightnt want pinged 
<ahoneybun> i know
<clivejo> is that bot on weegie?
<ahoneybun> no idea
<acheronuk_> clivejo: this laptop is on Xenial still with the staging plasma
<clivejo> any issues?
<acheronuk_> not that I notice
<clivejo> reckon its ready to go into landing?
<acheronuk_> if it's not, I don't know when it ever will be.
<acheronuk_> factoids for the bot https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=testers
<ahoneybun> so it's a ubuntu bot
<acheronuk_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ahoneybun> of course Simon fixed a type
<ahoneybun> *typo
<acheronuk_> LOL
<clivejo> hi blaze
<ahoneybun> I think it is looking on that site that acheronuk_ posted for the info
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<acheronuk_> tsimonq2: do you know how we makes changes to the bot's factoids?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk_: I think it is looking at at ubottu.com for the info
<acheronuk_> ahoneybun: it is, but it must be changed somewhere else then the .db loaded there?
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/Encyclopedia/factoids.cgi
<clivejo> !cuss
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<clivejo> !testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<clivejo> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<ahoneybun> half those nicks I've never seen around
<clivejo> need to compile a current list
<ahoneybun> mamarley, mparillo,  for sure
<ahoneybun> I did not want to ping yof
<Quintasan> welp
<Quintasan> I'm still running trusty
<ahoneybun> that too 
<Quintasan> I can't find time to reformat but that's not the problem
<ahoneybun> it's ok Quintasan
<clivejo> should we take you off the list Quintasan?
<Quintasan> My disk configuration is so weird I don't even want to touch that before making backups. And for that I need another HDD
<Quintasan> Keep me there.
<Quintasan> I have a job now so I can just go and buy a hard drive now.
<SonikkuAmerica> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<clivejo> SonikkuAmerica: are you an op?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not here, but in #u-o... I saw your request, but our bot chsnger doesn't seem to be around atm.
<SonikkuAmerica> *changer
<genii> ubottu: testers is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
<SonikkuAmerica> Tada, problem solved :)
<soee> please stop :
<genii> dammit, forgot to make it only for #k space...
<ahoneybun> never soee
<soee> testers who have time already were pinged
<SonikkuAmerica> About 3 times
<Quintasan> soee: We're changing the list, can't help that.
<soee> ah ok
<soee> i thought this was 3x times the same
<clivejo> acheronuk_: can we put you on there?
<acheronuk_> clivejo: fine by me
<ahoneybun> atm I'm a yakkety tester
<ahoneybun> I can load up a VM if need be
<ahoneybun> for xenial
<clivejo> Quintasan: can you add clivejo, acheronuk to that list
<Quintasan> I don't have powers to do that I believe.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan - are you still in charge of the Plasma Active/Mobile imaging for Kubuntu? Or are we not offering Plasma Mobile as a Kubuntu image?
<clivejo> who has the power to change it?
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: At some point I was but at this point I think it's safe to call those abandoned.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<ahoneybun> Plasma Mobile is still alive
<ahoneybun> and based on Neon maybe at this point
<SonikkuAmerica> Right, but just not here in the Ubuntu namespace though
<ahoneybun> namespace?
<acheronuk_> clivejo: I found this but it's *old* info https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-December/001190.html
<Quintasan> Yeah, Plasma itself is alive but the Kubuntu based image is rather dead.
<soee> i can do tests tomorrow, have a lot work to be done today :/
<acheronuk_> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, sgclark
 * clivejo slaps acheronuk_ with a trout
<ahoneybun> wow
<clivejo> stop finding stuff to fix!
<ahoneybun> add Simon to it lol
<tsimonq2> and I'm here
<ahoneybun> damn made a curse
<tsimonq2> I'm awake I'm awake lol
<acheronuk_> should link to that clip of Rick
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> That's a thing I haven't seen in a long time lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk_: I'll work to get the bot fixed, don't worry :)
<clivejo> now look what you have done ahoneybun
 * clivejo stares at acheronuk_ and ahoneybun
<BluesKaj> I was outside cutting the lawn , what's the ping about?
<clivejo> false alarm!
<ahoneybun> what did I do?
<BluesKaj> ok thanks clivejo
<tsimonq2> my turn to fix things :P
<tsimonq2> away from my computer
<tsimonq2> argh I can't access my linode
<tsimonq2> I need this new SSH key added
<clivejo> use your old one
<genii> ubottu: testers-#kubuntu is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<ubottu> But testers-#kubuntu already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no testers-#kubuntu is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<mamarley> argh
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm away from home :/
 * clivejo wonders do I still have access
<tsimonq2> nope
<genii> You guys want an alias to that for -offtopic as well?
<tsimonq2> because I'm paranoid
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> genii: only really needs to be in here
<tsimonq2> genii: ooh can you add me to !testers and !ninjas ?
<tsimonq2> add acheronuk_ to !ninjas too?
<genii> tsimonq2: OK, will do shortyl. work :(
<tsimonq2> ok genii 
<ahoneybun> clivejo: did you get that email?
<clivejo> I get lots of email
<clivejo> which one?
<ahoneybun> the KC 
<clivejo> oh yes, and voted too thanks
 * tsimonq2 ponders taking a half an hour bike ride to his computer to add his phone's SSH key to Linode
<ahoneybun> cool
<clivejo> cant you see who has voted?
<ahoneybun> I've gotten no email about it
<ahoneybun> unless it went into my spam
<clivejo> isnt there a dashboard on CIVS?
<ahoneybun> I got my email to vote
<ahoneybun> I can see that 5 people have voted
<clivejo> but not who?
<ahoneybun> nope
<clivejo> oh
<ahoneybun> I don't think I enabled it or something
<clivejo> would been nice to see who didnt incase an email was messed up or something
<ahoneybun> true
<tsimonq2> hey everyone!
<tsimonq2> wish clivejo happy belated ninja anniversary ;)
<tsimonq2> it was on the 21st
<genii> Hm
<genii> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, sgclark
<genii> tsimonq2: Who comes off and onto !ninjas?
<genii> AFAIK, off: jon, riddell, scottk on: tsimonq2
<genii> ?
<clivejo> all but yofel, and add clivejo, acheronuk and tsimonq2
<genii> OK
<ahoneybun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2016-August/011305.html
<ahoneybun> cool idea
<genii> ubottu: ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2
<ubottu> But ninjas-#kubuntu-devel already means something else!
<clivejo> +1 ahoneybun
<genii> ubottu: no ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<ahoneybun> up for it clivejo lol
<clivejo> sure!
<acheronuk_> that sounds like the ubuntu on air thing they do on Tuesdays
<acheronuk_> popey and mhall
<clivejo> genii:  can you leave the Kubuntu Ninja Time!
 * clivejo wonders can we link to Rick saying Kubuntu Ninja
<clivejo> genii: http://tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/
<clivejo> clcik on Kubunbu NINJA!
<clivejo> good stuff!
<genii> clivejo: This may have to wait until tomorrow, work is needing me and I have to get out of here in 7 minutes to make a concerty
<clivejo> no prob, thanks for fixing it so far
 * genii wanders off to go watch Black Sabbath
<ahoneybun> what day clivejo lol
<clivejo> day?
<ahoneybun> for the AMA lol
<clivejo> the what?
<ahoneybun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2016-August/011305.html
<clivejo> maybe bring it up at the next podcast
<ahoneybun> I think having a KC one would be good as well
<clivejo> ahoneybun: are you "sitting" in on the team meeting in Berlin?
<ahoneybun> I'm not goint to be there if that is what you mean
<clivejo> we could get you on webcam and put you up on white screen!
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> not even sure if I would be home
<ahoneybun> might be at work
<clivejo> can you get a big white cat if you do?
<ahoneybun> white cat?
<clivejo> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OOH I WANT A CAT! :D
<ahoneybun> mm what?
 * clivejo imagines ahoneybun on a huge screen stroking a big white cat
<ahoneybun> oh being evil?
 * ahoneybun finds it odd that he has not even seen clivejo at all
<clivejo> I dont exist
<clivejo> Im VR
<ahoneybun> no you do
<ahoneybun> Unit193 does not
<clivejo> Im like pokemon
<clivejo> only exist in cyberspace
<tsimonq2> clivejo: EEW cyberspace is an AWFUL term
<clivejo> LOL
<tsimonq2> acheronuk_: did you hear about the roadblocks in getting Qt 5.7 good to go?
 * tsimonq2 bikes to his computer, be back in like 45 mins
<acheronuk_> tsimonq2: I saw the build error. Saw that there was a fix as well, but haven't investigated what
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> LP being useful again
<clivejo> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id
<clivejo> which one of the hundred odd packages
 * clivejo wanders off cursing and muttering under his breath
<ahoneybun> I'm finding Kodi really useful
<acheronuk_> quite good on a tablet
<ahoneybun> I have it on an old Mac Mini
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-30
<tsimonq2> I did that from w3m on Linode ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Waiting in my plane from NYC to Stockholm. See some of you soon!
<tsimonq2> hey acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> I'm learning more C++
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you want to do this challenge I found online with me, feel free
<tsimonq2> http://www.cprogramming.com/challenges/celsius_converter_table.html
<tsimonq2> but instead of having it all in main(), separate it into a class (or two) and a couple public functions
<tsimonq2> do all of that but put it in different files (header and cpp)
<tsimonq2> (you said you needed to get better at C++ so I thought I would let you know what I'm doing to become more comfortable with it)
<momoe> Good evening everyone. I just wanted to point out that KDE Connect as just reached 1.0 version this week. So I hope we can get the update in the repositories for Kubuntu soon! https://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/kde-connect-1-0-is-here/
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo:
<tsimonq2> sorry Clive and Phil for the empty ping, look at his message ^
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: which level on our complex system of PPAs is that? still in unstable?
<momoe> *her
<momoe> Ummm
<tsimonq2> sorry about that :)
<momoe> it's listed as an Ubuntu release I guess? 
<tsimonq2> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 50 kB, installed size 202 kB
<momoe> I believe it was a custom devel back from 2015 to get working in Kubuntu. 
<momoe> back when the features were still being developed
<momoe> Aleix Pol 
<momoe> Revision 0.9 (2015-10-19)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 momoe : clive was trying to get it built in a ppa yesterday https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/kdeconnect-kde/
<tsimonq2> well there you go momoe, it's a work in progress ;)
<tsimonq2> thanks acheronuk 
<acheronuk> not sure about it going in the archive itself as we are now in FF
<momoe> Exciting news! Thanks guys
<momoe> *^_^*
<momoe> Ahh shame, I've got broken package dependancies. I'll have to figure this out. But still glad clive got that update out. so TY
<acheronuk> momoe: not out yet, but I guess that will go in the backport ppas at some point at least
<momoe> kk, I've only made the complete switch to linux from windows about 3 months ago so apologies for any dunce comments. 
<hateball> acheronuk: is plasma 5.7 going to make it to 16.10?
<hateball> with associated Qt
<acheronuk> hateball: it is in there
<hateball> acheronuk: hmm, but apps are not updated then? I grabbed a nightly yesterday that said 5.5 I think?
<tsimonq2> hateball: correct
<hateball> tsimonq2: Alright
<acheronuk> hateball: nightlies are not building due to a dependency problem, so you will have an old version there
<tsimonq2> we still need apps 16.04.3
<hateball> acheronuk: ah, I didnt actually check that close, just grabbed most recent and put on a thumbdrive ;f
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: could you get me up to speed on that?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.7.2-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: was a few old kde4 things still depending on old kactivities it seemed. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so what needs to be fixed now then?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/yakkety/kubuntu
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  kactivitymanagerd : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.20~) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<acheronuk>  plasma-desktop : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.21) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<acheronuk>  plasma-desktop-data : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.21) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<acheronuk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where's the new kactivities?
<acheronuk> yofl removed okular from the cd as that was one thing built against, so wanting, the old kactivities libs
<acheronuk> but must be something else if still failing
<tsimonq2> well isn't that sort of thing just in debian/control?
<tsimonq2> where is kactivities 5.21?
<acheronuk> they split up and moved the components around a bit I think
<tsimonq2> !info kactivities
<ubottu> Package kactivities does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> then wtf?!?
<tsimonq2> ohhhh maybe there's a Provides somewhere
<acheronuk> its now libkf5activities in frameworks and kactivitymanagerd in plasma
<tsimonq2> !info libkf5activities
<ubottu> Package libkf5activities does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> and should be breaks/replaces on the old parts
<tsimonq2> !info kactivitymanagerd
<ubottu> kactivitymanagerd (source: kactivitymanagerd): System service to manage user's activities. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 154 kB, installed size 800 kB
<tsimonq2> O__o
<acheronuk> !info libkf5activities5
<ubottu> libkf5activities5 (source: kactivities-kf5): Library to organize the user work in separate activities.. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.24.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 72 kB, installed size 288 kB
<tsimonq2> ahhh I see
<tsimonq2> so those three packages just need updates to fix that?
<tsimonq2> or what?
<acheronuk> BUT, there is still stuff left over which wants the old libkactivities6
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23110620/
<tsimonq2> ahh
<tsimonq2> so ALL of those need updates?
<acheronuk> don't think so as there's only a few direct rdepends
<acheronuk> 'reverse-depends libkactivities6'
<acheronuk> Reverse-Depends
<acheronuk> ===============
<acheronuk> * calligra-libs
<acheronuk> * dolphin4
<acheronuk> * kde-runtime
<acheronuk> * konqueror
<acheronuk> * libkactivities-dbg
<acheronuk> * libkactivities-dev
<acheronuk> * libkateinterfaces4
<acheronuk> * okular
<acheronuk> * rekonq
<tsimonq2> which one of those needs an update?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, the kactivities that was a recommends has has been deleted from the archive, so it *might* be ok now, if they try an iso build?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so poke yofel, he has access to rebuild it :P
<acheronuk> or maybe it will still fail? not sure to be honest
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<acheronuk> oddly the automatic daily builds have stopped. not sure if that was done on purpose, or if they stop if so many failures in a row?
<tsimonq2> hmm idk
<acheronuk> according to this, last build was attempted on 24th https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/yakkety/kubuntu
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: do you know how to do a local test build of our iso?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: no clue whatsoever
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you ask nicely, someone on the release team can do it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: or if you're impatient, I can ask Walter
<acheronuk> there is this, but it looks antique! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/files
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well I'm off to bed
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> night 
 * yofel didn't realize that the images stopped trying to build >.>
<yofel> thanks for getting that fixed
<acheronuk> looks like it might have been successful as well :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/yakkety/kubuntu/+build/74035
<yofel> yeah, the problem was that libkactivities6 was still recommending the non-existent kactivities
<yofel> so now okular can go back as well
<yofel> I'll fix that later
<yofel> (removing libkactivities6 would require heart surgery on kde-runtime, so that'll have to stay :/ )
<acheronuk> seems that way. I managed to confuse myself with the various kactivities versions and names earlier, and made it more complicated than it was
<acheronuk> lol. yes. I tried to get apt to remove it, and the breakage was not pretty!
<yofel> heh. Yeah, I had to look at this for a while too because you have this really misleading source/binary name mixture
<acheronuk> if we a least have a working image with new plasma that is a nice step forward :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> where can I look to see the status of KDevelop 5 in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is it in QA?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or KCI?
<acheronuk> ovidiu-florin: I know clive was trying a build in the Kubuntu Staging Misc ppa the other day
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I see nothing in KCI nor the qa build status
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=kdevelop
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I was just about to ask for that link
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<acheronuk> can't build it in CI at the moment, as kdevplatform is too old in the archive and needs adding to CI itself, along with kdevelop itself
<acheronuk> blaze has it in his ppa built fine, and neon now have it, so the heavy lifting is done by various people. just need them putting together I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it seems from the build log that KDevelop-PG-Qt is missing
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+build/10674132
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk how does one go about uploading a new version of kdevplatform?
<acheronuk> hmmm.. looking at blaze's ppa, I think there are more dependencies to get it working than I thought https://launchpad.net/~blaze/+archive/ubuntu/kf5
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: were you reaching me on FB about KDevelop?
<acheronuk> clivejo/yofel eek! https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2016-August/009687.html
<ahoneybun> mm what?!
<ahoneybun> that's kinda silly acheronuk no?
<ahoneybun> they all need each other to build no?
<acheronuk> not all. I always did think it odd they had bundled so many PIM apps into one repo
<acheronuk> but that is going to be fun for packaging and for setting up on KCI
 * ahoneybun throws lxd down a river
<ahoneybun> mm work on another music player for akademy?
<ahoneybun> *for plasma during akademy
<clivejo> acheronuk: yes I was trying to, but I couldnt find where scarlett pushed previous packaging to
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> clivejo: the xenial tests you want, is it some stuff ready to be released, i mean if there are not packaging errors reported after tests ?
<clivejo> I need to know what to look at
<clivejo> if its stable enough to be released, it will need RM approval and then move into backports
<yofel> clivejo: is it in landing?
<yofel> (in any case, I won't look at it until I'm in Berlin)
<BluesKaj> Hey yofel, clivejo what was the call for testers about yesterday? I was busy with other things so I couldn't respond.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @Blueskaj I think they were just trying to get the call up to date. So many old nicks on it
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me is sitting in the Stockholm airport in the Layover-That-Will-Not-End
<soee_> BluesKaj: Xenial updates i thnk
<soee_> Plasma 5.7 + Frameworks 5.24
<BluesKaj> valorie, Bummer about the layover, but thanks for the info
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I wish I had a day or two to explore Sweden. Another time though
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm a quarter-Swedish and I know where my ggrandparents came from; would love to visit those farms
<BluesKaj> Valoriez , cool , I'm a Swedish-Finn or Fnnish-Swede, whatever the correct term is ..Swedish was my first langauge, then Finnish, then English after we emmigrated to Canada. 
<BluesKaj> from Helsinki
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oh very cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I heard some Finnish in Estonia
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it's nice to hear Swedish all around me here
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it's been years
 * soee_ is testing Xenial updates
<BluesKaj> yeah. wife is of Finnish-English descent, and we plan to visit Scandinavia probly in a yr or so, Wife is interested in her roots as well.
<BluesKaj> soee ppa?
<BluesKaj> soee_ ^
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<soee_> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma?field.series_filter=xenial
<soee_> landing ?
<soee_> ok seems fine
<soee_> BluesKaj: backports landing it is
<acheronuk> pretty much what was in staging AFAIK
<BluesKaj>  so staging or landing?
<soee_> landing
<soee_> always test the closest to backports :)
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Backports landing
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Lp crapped out on me
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So might be missing  two package's
<acheronuk> ^^^^ needs kirigami and kdevplatform in KCI
<soee_> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23111922/
<soee_> are there any replacement for thi slanguage packs and it is intended to remove them >
<soee_> clivejo: plasma-discover-common kept back after adding backports-landing
<yofel> oh, right, l10n is too old
<yofel> uhm, well, I guess we could update those and accept some broken translations in some apps
<soee_> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23111953/
<soee__> so imo with this language packs marked to be removed and problem with plasma-discover-common
<soee__> -1 from my side to any move it to backports
<acheronuk> clivejo: I thought we backported the language packs ages ago?
<clivejo> they still in staging, kopying now
<acheronuk> not sure about the discover thing. I won't let that POS on my machines, so I think I avoid that.
<acheronuk> I guess the rebuilt qtcurve is also needed.
<acheronuk> I will set up a clean VM to test on at some point in the next few days
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning all
<soee__> o/
<yofel> I'll setup the transition tracker for the qt rebuilds, probably on the train to berlin or so. Then we should be able to beat it into shape till sunday or so
<yofel> or so
<yofel> orson wells?
 * yofel is bored watching XML data importers...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yofel, you talking about for 5.7? O__o
<yofel> yes
<yofel> er no
<yofel> plasma 5.7, not qt 5.7
<tsimonq2> whew
<tsimonq2> I was gonna say, Qt 5.7 has some...issues
<tsimonq2> :/
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.7 seems fine so far on both XX and YY
<soee__> uh Fedora 25 uses Wayland by default :)
<BluesKaj> soee__, any reviews ?
<tsimonq2> later this evening I'd be awesome if I can get Qt 5.7 landed in KCI
<tsimonq2> (no promises)
<soee__> BluesKaj: nope, seen just some news header
<BluesKaj> soee__,  found this, but it's on gnome http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=f25-alpha-wayland&num=1
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I think we'll need to disable tests altogether for qtquickcontrols-opensource-src 
<tsimonq2> (just for i386 if possible)
<acheronuk> KCI doesn't build i386, anyway
<acheronuk> so I guess it wouldn't matter anyway
<tsimonq2> oh? O__o
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well then tonight I'll do a final rebuild of the selected packages on the list in the README.source in qtbase
<tsimonq2> after that, we land! :D
<yofel> tsimonq2: we had that enabled in the past, so most of the time you were debugging architecture specific build failures caused by arch mismatches. Not what the CI is meant for, so now it's amd64-only
<tsimonq2> ahh I see yofel 
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2016-August/009687.html
<acheronuk> as if PIM wasn't a pain in KCI already
<tsimonq2> WHAAAA
<tsimonq2> ok I'm biking home to my computer
<acheronuk> catch you later then
<tsimonq2> I really want Qt 5.7 to land BEFORE the nightly so I can see it BURN
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> just when I'd almost got the yakkety fix page down to one screen again!!!!
 * acheronuk sobs
<acheronuk> oh well. onwards. :D
<blaze> qt5.7? o.O
<mhall119> sitter: ping
<acheronuk> blaze: just in KCI
<tsimonq2> alright, I've set the next few hours aside just to firefight
<tsimonq2> and transition :)
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: who will be around for the next few hours while I attempt to land Qt 5.7 in KCI in case I have questions? :)
 * clivejo runs away
<tsimonq2> LOL
 * acheronuk whistles and plugs ears
<tsimonq2> oh come on
<tsimonq2> nobody wants to help? :P
<acheronuk> I'll watch
 * BluesKaj watches everyone disappear :-0
<acheronuk> I'm sure it will go without a hitch
 * tsimonq2 goes to http://tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/ and clicks the "Kubuntu NINJA!" button
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> not me
<acheronuk> looks like the LP publisher taking longer than the 4hr timeout
<tsimonq2> bruuuutal
<acheronuk> that's what happens on sunday mornings when they do some sort of maintenance jobs on it
<tsimonq2> argh Launchpad really needs a speed boost on it's publishers :/
<tsimonq2> ARGH another global rebuild is coming... :/
<tsimonq2> pita
<Mirv> last chance to say something regarding autopkgtest overrides on #ubuntu-devel. support would be nice too, I don't like talking for you "just ignore the failures"
<Mirv> regarding these http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<Mirv> we'll need to go through the overrides again once the next uploads are in which have lots of backported fixes
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk ^
<mhall119> has anyone heard from sitter lately?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: he's not really around here often
<clivejo> hes probably heading to Berlin
 * clivejo imgaines a suitcase full of bow ties
<mhall119> heh
<acheronuk> he was around on #kde-neon earlier
<acheronuk> [15:51] <Riddell> bring a bow tie for me
<acheronuk> and something about looking for hot-tubs
<tsimonq2> LOL
<clivejo> dont they have a hottub at the party house?
<acheronuk> little would surprise me :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do you guys stay at the same place as them or do you guys have your own place?
<clivejo> another place
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<acheronuk> no kci explosions yet......
<tsimonq2> I'm working on it acheronuk ;)
<Mirv> thanks for the pings tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> no problem Mirv :0
<tsimonq2> *:)
<clivejo> please dont kill KCI
<tsimonq2> I won't kill it
<tsimonq2> I'll torture it, slowfully, painfully, from the inside, until it crumbles
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> You just want more errors to fix
<mamarley> "If it isn't broken, fix it until it is."
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: how do I override "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address" ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: it seems you did something like that to get qtwebchannel uploaded because your upload has this:
<tsimonq2> Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t08:34
<acheronuk> clivejo: with a kubuntu address would not get the error.
<tsimonq2> ahh that's right
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo: Hey you people with Kubuntu addresses. qtwebchannel was released to unstable. Update the KCI PPA please.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what happens if symbols are removed but are still needed? will dpkg-buildpackage barf?
<acheronuk> if you remove some that shouldn't be removed, they would show up again in the buildlog I would imagine
 * tsimonq2 takes a chance
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, yofel, clivejo: look at this: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10665701
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: libboost 1.58 no longer exists in yakkety. is now 1.61 I think?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: correct, but the fix is going to be...fun
<ahoneybun> clivejo: did you move kdeconnect 1.0 into the backports?
<soee__> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JasemMutlaq/posts/8bH3g6obxX5
<soee__> is there any answer for this: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StephonThornton/posts/3pBMux7aiWG ?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: backports landing
<tsimonq2> I'm working on akonadi
<tsimonq2> don't touch :P
<acheronuk> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:16.04.3+git20160830
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: as need to know when symbols were confirmed new or safe to remove
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: could you please look into qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src - 5.7.0-1~xenial2 ? I can't figure it out :/ https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/qt-5.7/+packages
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how does that help? O.o
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> yofel will you be able to look at this discover issue in backports landing?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you just put 16.04.3 how would you know when symbols where confirmed via buildlog as being missing or new? especially on KCI, as 16.04.3 is not really the upstream version number. just for convenience the last stable one we did. whereas the current builds are more like kde apps 16.11.70 beta at the moment, in reality
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so then what needs to be done about this?
<acheronuk> symbols confirmed with just 16.04.3 could be from actually 16.04.3, or 16.08, or 16.11.7 etc
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> but how is this dealt with?
<acheronuk> really needed that merge to be redone, and the symbols checked to see why they went missing.
 * tsimonq2 does a soft reset and force pushes so I can work with it locally but it's reverted
<acheronuk> put it this way, for there to be any point in having symbols at all, you need to do them by the book as much as you can, otherwise they are worthless. or worse.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: alright, let's try this again :)
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> you said this earlier: 04:41:12 PM < acheronuk> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:16.04.3+git20160830
<tsimonq2> is that what I should do?
<acheronuk> that is the way yofl told be to version them, and it makes sense
<acheronuk> *told me
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm just puzzled as to how I should check if a symbol needs to stay or not
<tsimonq2> I know how to update them, just not to do when they are MISSING
<acheronuk> that is the trick. I get stuck with some of them. so does clivejo. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so I guess I should read the C++ myself and see? :P
<acheronuk> it's not always hugely obvious to me from the code if they are safe to remove or not.
<tsimonq2> or the diffs to see which C++ functions have been messed with
<acheronuk> that is the idea, as much a pain as it is.
<acheronuk> and is why no-one 'likes' doing symbols very much!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I have an idea. We solve all the KCI errors, and I mean ALL of them, then when symbols regress, we instantly have a diff to look at :P
<acheronuk> the longer they get left, the harder it is to find the code change that caused them, certainly
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: did you get a chance to take a look at qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src - 5.7.0-1~xenial2 in the Qt 5.7 PPA?
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  sbuild-build-depends-qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src-dummy : Depends: qtbase5-private-dev (>= 5.7.0)
<acheronuk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tsimonq2> I know, but we have qtbase5-private-dev_5.7.0+dfsg-3~xenial1_amd64.deb (1011.1 KiB) in that PPA
<acheronuk> then I would guess it was not published, or not installable for some other reason
<tsimonq2> the latter wouldn't be good :/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: the symbols versions is 4:16.04.3+git20160830 ?
<acheronuk> if that is the buildlog version you are patching with
<tsimonq2> oh so it goes by buildlog version?
<tsimonq2> that's 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> no
 * tsimonq2 is not sure what the versioning scheme yofl told you to use is
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/281793115/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.akonadi_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160830.2100-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> MAJORVERSION+gitYYYYMMDD ?
<acheronuk> that would be 4:16.04.3+git20160830
<tsimonq2> ahh that's right, with the epoch
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> on http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html it has pkgkde-symbolshelper patch -p libfoo1 -v 1.8 < buildlog
<tsimonq2> what do I replace libfoo1 with?
<tsimonq2> libkf5akonadicore5 ?
<acheronuk> not needed
<acheronuk> the batchpatch version of the commend takes the library names from the buildlogs and symbols files
<acheronuk> *command
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> aha k thanks :)
<acheronuk> the diff in the buildlog includes the file to patch.
<tsimonq2> OH that's super nice!
<tsimonq2> thanks a lot acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> for QT......
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: for xenial you'll need to upload a newer version of qtchooser than can be found in the xenial archive
<acheronuk> the one in YY is new enough for qt 5.6/5.7 dependencies. the one in xenial by default is not
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  qt5-qmake : Depends: qtchooser (>= 55-gc9562a1-1~) but 52-gae5eeef-2build1~gcc5.2 is to be installed
<acheronuk>  qtbase5-dev-tools : Depends: qtchooser (>= 55-gc9562a1-1~) but 52-gae5eeef-2build1~gcc5.2 is to be installed
<acheronuk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<acheronuk> I found that when I did qt 5.6
<tsimonq2> ohhh I seee
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> !info qtchooser xenial
<ubottu> qtchooser (source: qtchooser): Wrapper to select between Qt development binary versions. In component main, is extra. Version 52-gae5eeef-2build1~gcc5.2 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 97 kB
<tsimonq2> !info qtchooser yakkety
<ubottu> qtchooser (source: qtchooser): Wrapper to select between Qt development binary versions. In component main, is extra. Version 58-gfab25f1-1 (yakkety), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
 * tsimonq2 steals binaries from acheronuk's old Qt 5.6 test PPA :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I have the side by side code here, I'd like to know, what makes a symbol safe to remove and unsafe to remove?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-31
<tsimonq2> that was me
<tsimonq2> and me
<tsimonq2> I'm halting the nightlies because Qt will land before I go to bed
<tsimonq2> and that's a *fact*
<tsimonq2> (at least for Yakkety it will)
<tsimonq2> Xenial Qt 5.7 will land tomorrow
<tsimonq2> Alright! Yakkety is copied to the PPA.
<tsimonq2> After it's all done publishing I'll do a global rebuild of just Yakkety
<tsimonq2> my goal is to get the first wave of core Qt packages and the non-core Qt packages done tonight
<tsimonq2> then tomorrow morning I'll finish up the Xenial stuff
<tsimonq2> but all of it should be BEFORE then next nightly
<tsimonq2> so PLEASE, NOBODY TOUCH XENIAL BUILDS
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> ooh ok, cool
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | NOBODY TOUCH XENIAL BUILDS IN THE KCI UNSTABLE PPA
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | NOBODY TOUCH XENIAL BUILDS IN THE KCI UNSTABLE PPA OR FACE SIMON'S WRATH
<tsimonq2> perfect! :P
<tsimonq2> so now it's scary rnough that nobody will touch it :P
<tsimonq2> *enough
<tsimonq2> no no no, I have to spice it up a little bit :P
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | NOBODY TOUCH XENIAL BUILDS IN THE KCI UNSTABLE PPA OR SIMON QILL THROW YO
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit, too long
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | NOBODY TOUCH XENIAL BUILDS IN THE KCI UNSTABLE PPA OR FACE SIMON'S WRATH
<tsimonq2> there, fine
<tsimonq2> alright, Yakkety all published
<tsimonq2> Here comes a global rebuild of Yakkety
<tsimonq2> Now, anything with _FAILURE_ is my fault
<tsimonq2> Whoops I mean _FAILURE_
<tsimonq2> Whoops I mean _FAILURE_
<tsimonq2> maybe?
<tsimonq2> grrrr
<tsimonq2> whatevrt
<tsimonq2> you guys get the point
<tsimonq2> that's caused by fuzz ^
 * tsimonq2 rebuilds to be sure
<tsimonq2> yeah fuzz
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf | Qt 5.7: https://v.gd/RCtx6Z | DON'T TOUCH XENIAL IN KCI OR FACE SIMON'S WRATH
<tsimonq2> so it's slim enough to fix
<tsimonq2> *fit
<tsimonq2> still scary
<tsimonq2> t it's all good :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf | Qt 5.7 breakage: https://v.gd/RCtx6Z | DON'T TOUCH XENIAL IN KCI OR FACE SIMON'S WRATH
<tsimonq2> perfect <3
<tsimonq2> I won't touch it anymore, I promise :P
<tsimonq2> menawhile lemme fix yakkety_unstable_kscd
<tsimonq2> *meanwhile
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> there I think I fixed it
<tsimonq2> alright, the non-core Qt packages are building in ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/qt-5.7 now.
<tsimonq2> idk if that will be done before I go to bed :/
<tsimonq2> if it will, I'll start on wave two of the core Qt package tweaking
<tsimonq2> (but I highly doubt I'll finish it all tonight)
<tsimonq2> me ^
<tsimonq2> !info libanalitza-dev
<ubottu> libanalitza-dev (source: analitza): development files for Analitza. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2~2 (yakkety), package size 30 kB, installed size 227 kB
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> not related to Qt
<tsimonq2> so I'm updating symbols for khtml
<tsimonq2> it happened right after a bump to the ECM and KF5 deps
<tsimonq2> just DDGing "KJS kde" as that's where the symbols came from, I got this description: "KJS is KDE's ECMAScript-JavaScript engine that was originally developed for the KDE project's Konqueror web browser by Harri Porten in 2000."
<tsimonq2> ECMA sounds like ECM so I think I'm fine
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> in any case, I'm doing a local rebuild to confirm that removing these three symbols is correct
<tsimonq2> then I'm going to bed
<tsimonq2> ^ seems to not related to Qt, test failures :/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: those are the symbols that need to be marked GCC 6 optional, not removed AFAIK
<tsimonq2> ok fixing
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/khtml/commit/?id=8466bebcd1a52bfc4c86e7635052710381fc8b74
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: was just waiting for yofel to ok that merge ^^^ + 2 or 3 similar ones to YY archive branch, which would then automerge to KCI's unstable
<tsimonq2> ok after this I'm going to STOP attempting to (and screwing up) updating symbols... :P
<tsimonq2> reverted
<tsimonq2> I'll let his commit be mergede
<tsimonq2> *merged
<tsimonq2> yofel: I *really* need to sit down with you in the future and talk through refreshing symbols, and what goes through your mind when doing this. Because I think this is the third time in a row I've tried to refresh symbols and I just failed...
 * tsimonq2 is starting to get a little irked :/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I still need to get some stuff on symbols completely straight in my head :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: well then let's schedule a dojo with me you and acheronuk :) :P
<acheronuk> it's a long long time since I've properly done any C++, and I've forgotten much of what I did know, which wasn't huge to start with 
<tsimonq2> well I'm learning more and more every day acheronuk :)
<tsimonq2> yesterday I finally learned what :: means :P
<acheronuk> maybe brushing up on C++ a bit is something to do while the rest are off drinking beer in Berlin
<tsimonq2> yeah acheronuk :)
<tsimonq2> well bed for me o/
<acheronuk> yofel: mgmt_docker on linode appears to be failing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * acheronuk prods KCI
<clivejo> whats it doing?
<acheronuk> the mgmt_docker on linode was faling, and lindode was failing on all jobs sent to it
<acheronuk> *failing
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: linode (and KCI) cra**ed out shortly after you went this morning, so not much has been done against Qt 5.7
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> He killed it
<yofel> ?!?
<acheronuk> it certainly wasn't happy for a while!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me wakes up and finishes things
<tsimonq2> nobody fear
<tsimonq2> I'm here
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Members: Remember to vote on the next KC members, if your a member you should have gotten an email to vote. Deadline is Sept 12th!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: *you're *member, *The deadline *12 September 2016
<tsimonq2> whoops ahoneybun ^
 * tsimonq2 runs
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: your already on my list
<tsimonq2> *you're
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> maybe you shiuld learn proper grammar first ;)
<tsimonq2> *should
<ahoneybun> maybe you should not be...
<tsimonq2> hm?
<ahoneybun> not going to finish that
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun into a river
 * ahoneybun can swim
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: may have to either rebuild qtwebengine and qtwebchannel 5.6 in KCI....
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: or upload v 5.7. Neon have packaged that
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: could you do me a huge favor?
<acheronuk> possibly
<tsimonq2> WHY DO WE SHOP FOR CLOTHES THE DAY BEFORE SCHOOL STARTS :(
<tsimonq2> could you continue the process?
<tsimonq2> Xenial is on second wave core packages
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: the US is weird
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not today probably, but I'll look tomorrow
<tsimonq2> dad decided to take us for ALL the before school errands today :(
<tsimonq2> fine I'll do it later :/
 * tsimonq2 isn't happy right now
 * ahoneybun isn't in Berlin right now and is sad
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: where did qtserialport 5.7 go? don't see that having been built for YY?
<acheronuk> I think you may be missing some Qt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not uploaded to experimental yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If it's in neon or something I'll redo the process with just those packages
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I checked all the packages you had against what's in experimental
<acheronuk> well, something are going to need it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ik ik ik
<acheronuk> e.g. build depend on pyqt5 now errors with 
<acheronuk> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  libqt5serialport5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-6-1
<acheronuk> as old qtbase is gone
<acheronuk> I think it's all the required parts of Qt 5.7 or none at all. A halfway house won't work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix it when I get home I promise
<acheronuk> I thought you had it all to build 
<acheronuk> It's ok. will sort it or revert it. one way or another
 * clivejo cant fit his laptop in his bag
<acheronuk> either clivejo has a huge widescreen laptop, or needs a bigger bag
<acheronuk> 17" into 15" doesn't go!
<clivejo> but why not!
<acheronuk> I put mine in a freebie conference satchel I got years ago. Fit pretty well. 
<acheronuk> Nice test errors with Qt 5.7
<acheronuk> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<acheronuk> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's that mean?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-01
<acheronuk> means I'm wondering if this is worth the hassle right now when yakkety, xenial, and plasma 5.8 LTS would likely be fine staying on Qt 5.6 :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Your call
<acheronuk> suppose it depends when Qt 5.7 is to be used for real in kubuntu. KCI is a development tool to help with future/upcoming releases, not a "lets jut build with the latest thing for the hell of it" playground, in my mind
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: see what people say tomorrow. 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I would hold off putting and new Qt 5.7 in KCI for xenial yet.
<acheronuk> *any new
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm for it :)
<acheronuk> I guessed. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need to stop doing anything ever :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Change the topic then ;)
<acheronuk> no. I'm just being cautious. and grumpy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm grumpy too today :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well night night Rik ;)
<acheronuk> ah, now I remeber how to solve that failure. you have to give xfvb-run a screen size. duh!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> night. too late to try fixing now
<mart> just letting you know - plasma in xenial staging seems to be broken on multimonitor setup, widgets appear only one screen, second one is empty (black). Qt 5.6 issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel ping me when you're online. It's about the hostel
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: ping
<soee_> Chrome 53 Released With Speed Improvements, Shadow DOM
<mart> just letting you know - plasma in xenial staging seems to be broken on multimonitor setup, widgets appear only one screen, second one is empty (black). Qt 5.6 issue? (sorry for spamming)
<soee_> more Plasma related i think
<soee_> i had that to
<mart> I had same problem with plasma 5.6, but logging out and in again solved it, now, it does not help anymore. AFAIK Qt 5.6 have many bugs with multimonitor setups which are solved in 5.7
<acheronuk> yofel & Riddell - assuming it's ok to 'borrow' some of Neon's Qt 5.7 packages to test with KCI, how would you like them versioned to give due acknowledgement? e.g. example is currently 5.7.0-0neon+16.04+build5
<yofel> acheronuk: sounds reasonable to me?
<yofel> acheronuk: actually, make that -0~neon please
<yofel> hm, actually doesn't matter, u comes after n
<acheronuk> yofel: right. if that's ok either way, then great :) thanks
<Riddell> acheronuk: I care less about acknowledgement than that the branches get merged in :)
<Riddell> hi slhk
<Riddell> coming live from the KDE e.V. AGM
<slhk> hi Riddell!
<Riddell> slhk: you the new Muon maintainer?
<slhk> Riddell: yes, well working on it... depends on the definition
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> I keep hearing there's a desire for a release with your fixes in it
<acheronuk> Riddell: point taken, and thank you :)
<slhk> ok, I try to follow Plasma version but I really don't have a schedule
<Riddell> slhk: it just got removed from Plasma because plasma people didn't care about it
<Riddell> slhk: you can either make releases yourself or if that's hassle you can just make it part of KDE Applications and releases will be done for you
<slhk> yes, that's where I picked up
<Riddell> (but then you don't control the shedule)
<slhk> Riddell: including it in Applications would really help to have regular updates, but Muon development is slow
<Riddell> slhk: lots of Applications don't get updated between releases, it's acutually a good place for slow moving apps to go because it takes away the hassle of release management
<slhk> Riddell: then libQApt should be in Appllications too...
<Riddell> mm I suppose so
<Riddell> slhk: sitter agreed qapt should be in Applications too
<sitter> well, I dont care or have a word really :P
<tsimonq2> morning o/
<acheronuk> who can add me to telegram on this channel?
<yofel> I think it's public? does it appear if you search for "Kubuntu Devel"?
<acheronuk> I've searched a couple of times and couldn't find it
<yofel> hm, indeed, it does not appear in the global search results o.O
<acheronuk> yes, seems so. I'm not in any hurry, so no bother
<IrcsomeBot> acheronuk was added by: yofel
<acheronuk> thank you :) ^^^^
<yofel> yw
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: any idea how to make that public? ^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsimonq2> I'm off to school o/
<slhk> Riddell: fine for qapt, but does it mean that it will jump to version 16.08.1 or 16.12 ?
<Riddell> slhk: KDE Applications are funny for versions.  usually there's an internal version you can set to whatever you want and an Applications version used for the tars and announcement and use 16.12.  it's probably best to keep the two in sync but most projects don't
<Riddell> but yes the tar would become 16.12.0
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Folks, shall we kubuntu people gather for dinner tonight?
<mamarley> Hah, I had an Amarok build uploaded with my name on the changelog many months ago because I made a patch for MySQL 5.7, and I am still getting FTBFS notifications for that on s390x. :x
<yofel> ok, I got past my biggest obstacle on my way to Berlin. I'm sitting in the train :D
<soee_> :P
<BluesKaj> yofel, wifi or cell-internet
<BluesKaj>  ?
<BluesKaj> trains here have just wifi afaik
<mamarley> Some trains and buses here have WiFi too.  In fact, once before we had data plans my brother used the WiFi from a bus while I drove alongside the bus on the interstate.
<BluesKaj> yeah I forgot about buses mamarley, we have bus wifi here as well
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Cell. Whenever I have a connection
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Wifi would cost me money and isn't better
<BluesKaj> I thought wifi on trains was free
<yofel> not in germany....
<BluesKaj> ok
<yofel> well, yet.
<BluesKaj> cell service here is expensive vs other countries due to the distances and relatively small population 
<blaze> > Get:66 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe amd64 toilet-fonts
<blaze> huh?
<mamarley> 🚽
<acheronuk> hum http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/toilet
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: my yakkety test VM that had a working plasma desktop v 5.7.90 with KCI and Qt 5.6, is now thoroughly broken. :P
<acheronuk> Qt 5.7 = black screen
<acheronuk> & no plasma
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: but.................
<acheronuk> rolling back the VM and re-adding CI gets me to --> http://i.imgur.com/ikICK9y.jpg
<KurousagiMK2> my yakkety нorks with Qt 5.7 http://imageshack.com/a/img922/3977/AQqBGg.png
<ahoneybun> you added the KCI or Neon
<KurousagiMK2> KCI
<ahoneybun> mm the kernel is built from git though?
<ahoneybun> thanks for testing KurousagiMK2 
<KurousagiMK2> yes :) I probably mad
<ahoneybun> lol a bit
<acheronuk> I wouldn't do that on this real hardware!
<acheronuk> well........ probably not
<ahoneybun> and I moved from my desktop to using only my laptop
<ahoneybun> but the laptop has Ubuntu 16.04 on it
<ahoneybun> I've removed 15.10 links off of the alt download page
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Photo, 1138x640) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aJnx6gui/file_245.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> A new music player for KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> why is it so BIG?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-02
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: should I finish the Qt 5.7 migration or purge the packages?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: your choice I guess, as everyone else as gone at a conference
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can go either way\
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Berlin will chime in soon, BTW. /me is eating breakfast. Talked with Phil till like 2am
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: No one has said no, so I guess you carry on
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @tsimonq2 are you skipping school?
 * acheronuk waves to valorie & qtcon
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me wishes that @acheronuk was here
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> All of y'all, actually
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> @acheronuk you might want to join @QtCon to get some impressions, people are posting pictures
<acheronuk> yofel: I'm on there. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> :D
<acheronuk> on IRC anyway....
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> oh, then you're missing out on the pictures, the telegram channel should be open
<yofel> ah, IRC is linking the pics
<acheronuk> yofel: indeed it is <rohangarg> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aT0nvAWT/file_264.jpg
<acheronuk> but I've joined on telegram as well now so can see them inline
<mart> hi, is there any plans to get qt5.7 into xenial?
<acheronuk> mart: testing some backports with Qt 5.6, but not sure if 5.7 with ever make it for those. Even plasma 5.8 LTS is only meant to require Qt 5.6. Backporting Qt in a ppa is not as simple for kubuntu as it might be say for Neon, as we have take additional care that it doesn't break the intstallability or working of non KDE packages in the main archive  
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mart> acheronuk: so I have to use unity or something else, because we dont see any qt 5.7 any time soon? IMO, working DE is way more important than some apps that might break.
 * acheronuk wonders if clivejo made it to Berlin
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> yes, he made it and is around somewhere here in Qtcon. He couldn't make his laptop fit into his luggage though
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @mart, we have to consider Ubuntu freezes and such. We do what we can!
<acheronuk> valorie: yes I heard about the laptop. I don't have a proper bag for my 17" laptop either, so will have to bear than in mind...
 * mamarley kicks LP.
 * acheronuk shoots LP with a TASER™
 * yofel throws errors at appmenu-qt5 and upload permissions and people that do weird things
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Who is doing weird things?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I've not touched anything!
<yofel> people shipping scripts that override the used QPA plugin by having packages set environment variables when installed
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-integration/log/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<yofel> well, I'll grab mgraesslin when I see him again and ask him how that's supposed to be done properly
 * mamarley shoots LP with the .50 BMG.
<yofel> considering lp 1307619 is somewhat annoying many people
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307619 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "All Qt5 applications' menu bar is missing at non-Unity DEs after appmenu-qt5 installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307619
<yofel> though in plasma it breaks far more than just the menu
<acheronuk> ah. I banned appmenu-qt5 from my systems ages ago, as it had a weird bug causing some qt apps not to pick up the system theme and colour scheme
<acheronuk> so if it impacts plasma, I've not noticed
<BluesKaj> it's not installed by default here
<BluesKaj> appmenu-qt5 that is
<yofel> right, it's an issue with people installing multiple desktops
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I usually have a couple of other DE's installed as fallback, and I think one of them trys to install it at least
<acheronuk> lol ^^ as yofel says
<BluesKaj> gnome ?
<yofel> unity mostly I think
<yofel> not something you really should do, but you can technically do it, so people do
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: can't recall to be honest. I just made a dummy package with a silly high and put it in a local apt archive 
<acheronuk> *high version
<acheronuk> hmmm. I try to keep as much unity off the PC as possible, so may have been something else as well
<BluesKaj> unity isn't my cuppa tea 
<acheronuk> yofel: a new version of apt is causing probs for the KCI slaves. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124265/
<yofel> acheronuk: 14:29:08 Unpacking apt (1.3~rc3ubuntu2) over (1.3~rc2ubuntu3) ...
<yofel> wait what?
<yofel> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Where is you Mr yofel
<yofel> downstairs
<acheronuk> is that a simple diff in the apt config, or something more on those failing slaves?
<acheronuk> no hurry anyway. enjoy qtcon etc :)
<acheronuk> valorie is already asking where/when the party is :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Ha, I came back to my room to take a nap
<genii> If i see for instance <IrcsomeBot> <somename> and then use like: somename: message here   ...does IrcsomeBot relay that to the specific name?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> If you put @name, like @genii
<genii> @Valoriez Like so?
<acheronuk> try mine
<genii> acheronuk: Is your IrcsomeBot name same as this one? ( I don't see it in my backscroll anywhere)
<genii> @acheronuk <slides a coffee over>
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes. Tags it as @acheron, butnot much apart from that
<acheronuk> *acheronuk I mean
<yofel> wait, why does the apt update work on master but fail on the other two o.O
<acheronuk> yofel: sorry. should have said it was doing that straight away
<yofel> np, just makes it more weird..
<yofel> hm, I think overlayfs might be screwing us over
<yofel> # mv /usr/share/bug/apt /usr/share/bug/apt.
<yofel> # mv /usr/share/bug/apt. /usr/share/bug/apt
<yofel> and it works...
<acheronuk> good :)
<acheronuk> that it works I mean
<yofel> well, it doesn't
<yofel> that's just a workaround I'm doing in a shell
<yofel> acheronuk: https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/25409
<yofel> maybe I should try using another storage driver. Let me read up a bit
<yofel> heh, master uses devicemapper already, hence it worked there ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez no...?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez why would you ask that?
<acheronuk> yofel: so a different method for linking the filesystems?
<yofel> yes
 * acheronuk added docker etc to list of things to read up on
<yofel> ok, devicemapper obviously doesn't work -.-
<yofel> lets try aufs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> btrfs doesn't like aufs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I learned the hard way.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<yofel> btrfs doesn't like many things, like aufs, swapfiles, excessive subvolumes, ...
<yofel> great, it STILL doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No I just have a feeling that btrfs hates yofel :P
<yofel> tsimonq2: I'm not even using btrfs here, just aufs used by docker, inside lxd, running in LVM on a cloud server
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lunch is over! o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Later then
<yofel> ok, my head is fried for today. KCI offline for the time being
<acheronuk> ok. no problem. enjoy whatever is going on in Berlin :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Cf6znsm1/file_269.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nice 🍺🍺
<soee_> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, Is that for me? I hear aged achohlic beverages taste good, save it for 7 years. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nomm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So save some for me. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Noooo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @Simon - just kidding, my time-sense is rather wrecked
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh lol OK :)
<tsimonq2> ATTENTION! HEY! EVERYONE! Whoever is going to Akademy needs to find Daniel Holbach and give him a hug for me. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Woah. Since when does dholbach attend akademy!? I will gladly give him a thousand hugs if he is here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, He's doing a Snappy thing. Check his blog.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I've not seen him today or tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> He was there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he perhaps left before the madness of the stacks of extra drink tickets occurred
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Daniel is sometimes annoyingly level-headed and wise
<mhall119> valorie: I think Daniel is there for Akademy, but not all of QtCon
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> He was plying Scarlett with refreshments
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Getting her to work on snaps note lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *more
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Annoyingly? :O
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You think everyone is good @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Still young lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me might be slightly inebriated
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Everyone is very good
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Happy birthday KDWeee
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Valorie let's go to second floor for Romainian refreshments
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I only got to see Scarlet like that last time lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Video chat!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, Daniel? :O
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nah she was plying herself
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Night cap
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Poor thing been through the wars
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Nlp0N7vg/file_270.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me need NO more liquor
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> especially romanian liquor!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I want to video chat
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me locks the door
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Everyone at once would be easy lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If you're not a bit hammered on first night of a conference,  you're not doing it properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> that was last night, LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Watch, I'll get a chance to go to a conference one day, and everybody will be drunk but me :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Has two bottles to knock out the next noisy German slamming the door
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You'll be our Jose
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The one who can't drink lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> In the states anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I find it more enjoyable to get a bit giddy, and quit at that point -- at least the next morning I think goodness.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nah that's you Aaron :p
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> being drunk is only fun for a bit, then you PAY
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yup yup
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> not to discount that fun.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> When people take photos of your with your dick bow down
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> um
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> With your dicky bow
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thank god for that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I dunno who should be upset!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Predictive text is dangerous after a few beers
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Simon asked if I was in the left of middle of chicken heads selfie
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Or the
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, And the first conference I go to, Jose has to be there. I want to drink root beer with him. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can drink
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Glad this channel is logged :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Both kind of annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Not according to chicken head!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Tell him I don't drink hard stuff
<jose> I can drink in EU
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But most likely my first conference will be in the US... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mD1FMfpk/file_271.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> PMSL
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> We need a chicken head song
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-03
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, https://youtu.be/JI1mfr_vhJg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UMmop81W/file_271.webp
<mitya57> yofel: see bug 1612767 which we are actively working at
<ubottu> bug 1612767 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Drop appmenu-qt5 from default installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612767
<yofel> mitya57: well, thanks, that would certainly improve the situation
<yofel> so here's what will get broken by our qt 5.6 backports https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/html/qtbase-abi-5.6.html
<acheronuk> much there that concerns you? qtcurve could/should be included with the backport anyway
<acheronuk> I build calibre locally here against whatever qt I have, but many might want it
<yofel> qtcurve is not in landing right now, otherwise it probably wouldn't be on that list ;)
<yofel> I think we should do everything that's not either unrebuildable, or is direcly related to unity
<acheronuk> no qtcurve? maybe just not copied accross or missed being built in staging for xenial for some reason
<yofel> right
<acheronuk> fair enough. some is just qt components that didn't where not essential to the backport itself, but they can be updated as long as that doesn't in turn break something else
<yofel> https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/ shows the full picture right now. So for now our only problem is the ABI
<acheronuk> qtcreater is a pain? or at least I seem to recall it can be? lxqt-plugin is tsimonq2 territory :P
<acheronuk> ah. yes
<yofel> did Mirv_ backport qtcreator? Some on that list can probably be taken from his silo
 * acheronuk goes to look
<acheronuk> looks like he did. plus quite a few of the rest!
<acheronuk> If they are ok to use/copy, that would massively easy things
<acheronuk> *ease things
<yofel> should be fine I think, they have a couple architectures more, but that's a non-issue for us
<acheronuk> yes, no one will be fetching the other archs, and if ppa space is a non issue then no prob there as well
<Mirv> yofel: acheronuk: I think the xenial landing (that now got to the stable overlay PPA) was almost as complete as yakkety was, that is everything in archives that depends on qtbase/declarative-abi. only the last "discoveries" from the yakkety archive I didn't check for xenial: openorienteering-mapper libfm-qt skrooge uim
<yofel> ok, that's what I assumed when the I last looked at the silo, but that was quite a while ago
<yofel> <maxy> sddm depends on sddm-theme-breeze | sddm-theme, but the new sddm provides the fallback theme embedded in the code, I wonder if adding a provides sddm-theme to sddm will try to install sddm-theme-breeze anyway...
<yofel> <maxy> No, it would not. Mmh, I guess we could demote theme-breeze to a recommends then.
<yofel> that might help with the lubuntu mess..
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Rik who was the person working on porting the installer?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think blaze was having a go?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yeah rings a bell now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I thought they had at least one build in their ppas, but can't see anything now :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Who built it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Aaron?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not sure now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I feel so useless without my computer!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> There is a build in Aaron's ppa less than a week old, and that was about the time I last saw it I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/ubiquity-kubuntu/+packages
 * acheronuk goes to PC to check browser history
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think that's his own attempts?
<acheronuk> Yes, that was the one I saw I think.
<acheronuk> Maybe I imagined blaze being involved. IRC logs may show
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> No blaze posted a lp got archive with code to test
<acheronuk> probably what I am half remembering then
<acheronuk> clivejo: anyone at qtcon/akademy prepared to help on it?
<acheronuk> I might try if it gets desperate, but I'd have a learning curve to fight past first 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @yofel — Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kdevelop/Icon-folder.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> — Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kdevelop/kdevelop-40.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> make[2]: Leaving directory '/«PKGBUILDDIR»/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> make[1]: Leaving directory '/«PKGBUILDDIR»'
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>    dh_install -O--parallel
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> dh_install: kdevelop missing files: usr/share/metainfo/*
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> dh_install: missing files, aborting
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> debian/rules:6: recipe for target 'binary' failed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> make: *** [binary] Error 255
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Clive ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/282458865/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdevelop_4%3A5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Chicken head
<yofel> ah, might be building against the old version of appstream, the appsteam directory was different there
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Fork the packaging
<acheronuk> if that's a xenial build, that would be the case
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Kubuntu_xenial_jackpots
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Backports
<acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Denial and yakkety use different versions
<acheronuk> the default appstream data location is also set by ECM I think, which was also changed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> /me is lost
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Enjoying minuet talk?!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> It's done
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: sitter referred to it as "appstream location lottery" the other day
<acheronuk> i.e where where the build system thinks it should live depending on what appstream and ECM versions are in use
<yofel> go complain to ximion FWIW :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Chicken head can you push kdevplatform
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> You committee but didn't push
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Committed
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Where are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Rik Phil is looking at that MR now
<acheronuk> clivejo: Thanks. plasma-sdk (I think) in KCI was starting to need/want it, but it wasn't urgent
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> He had missed it
<acheronuk> No problem. I would have nudged a reminder eventually, but as said it was not urgent and I know there are plenty more important things
<acheronuk> clivejo et al: Have fun there. Here, I'm going to go hunt down a beer or 3 :)
<yofel> lol, martins linux desktop security session is completely overcrowded XD
<yofel> it's fun though ^^
<ahoneybun> mm the KDE Store handling snaps
<acheronuk> yofel: for reference, how did you sort the KCI slave apt update problem? I probably won't 'get' the full technical details now, but may be handy to have that on record in the logs
<yofel> ximion_ gave me the hint to just hack around it for now after I couldn't get any storage driver supporting low level folder renames to work.
<acheronuk> yofel: thank you for fixing BTW :)
<yofel> where hack means "tell the rake script to delete the offending folder"
<acheronuk> yofel: Ok. that will take a bit of googling to work out what you just said means. but that is no bad thing
<yofel>  task :deploy_in_container do
<yofel>    home = '/var/lib/jenkins'
<yofel> +  FileUtils.rm_rf('/usr/share/bug/apt')
<yofel> in deploy_in_container.rake
<yofel> anyway, dinnertime
<acheronuk> yofel: good plan. somewhere nice I hope
<acheronuk> oh, so you just force deleted the lower level folder to make it work. that *would* work. was the rake bit that threw me as I am admittedly a couple of beers past 100% competency
<acheronuk> and my 100% is probably about 30% max of yours, if that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel you talking about KCI Qt?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> About kci slaves. Nothing worked yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because Rik stopped me and now Xenial has 5.6 and Yakkety has half transitioned 5.7
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me blames Rik specifically :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: YY has fully working 5.7
<acheronuk> as I sorted it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh cool I didn't know that :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk what about Xenial?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: didn't help that the YY VM I was testing with did not like the upgrade, but rolling it back then updating got me a working plasma with QT 5.7
<acheronuk> Xenail could be done now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well it's in the ninja PPA if you want to start :L
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not today I won't, as have already had 2 beers. maybe tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Argh fine :/
<acheronuk> Not that fussed on xenial as I doubt that will wver get Qt 5.7, even as a backport
<acheronuk> *ever
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well we have two years ahead of us @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You never know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (even more than that I think?)
<acheronuk> you do never know, but it's not a criticak issue right this second
<acheronuk> *critical FFS 
<mparillo> For the first time in a while (but I was gone for a week), zsync showed changes to the YY ISO. And guess what...I have favorites again. Thank you.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> maybe let's do a AMA at Akademy
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-04
<tsimonq2> I'll fix the last merge tomorrow
<tsimonq2> (that one just needed a rebuild)
<blaze> lp is sick again :\
<acheronuk> blaze: lp usually is on a Sunday morning. ^^^
<acheronuk> some maintenance job that runs, halting other stuff
<soee_> :)
<soee_> sunday if a work free day, don't expect lp to work :D
<soee_> *is
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> some nice talks today https://streaming.media.ccc.de/qtcon16
<soee_> worth watching :)
<soee_> Jonathan and Harald now https://streaming.media.ccc.de/qtcon16/b07b08/
<BluesKaj> notice JR pronounces KDE as "kiddie", must be that scots accent :-)
<BluesKaj> Unfortunately Neon burned me in the past so I'm reluctant to try it again
<soee_> well i can't say much about User edition as i picked dev-unstable to be able to test/report bugs/propose changes :)
<soee_> and it is nice seeing that small bugs are fixed few minutes after report :D
<BluesKaj> soee_, so what does Neon user edition give me that's different than the regular plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> just an example is fine
<soee_> just latest plasma + frameworks + apps
<soee_> the thing is various distros have to stick to some version and can't update this software when it is released
<BluesKaj> but I use the ppas for that when the apps need to be tested
<soee_> neon main purpose is to ship it when they are released
<soee_> next thing that might happen: plasma might require some day Qt 5.7 or higher and than it probably will never make into Xenial as it will be hard to put Qt 5.7 there s far as i know
<soee_> but there are pros and cons, using Xenial as a base for Neon means it will not have updated libs that will be in next non-lts ubuntnu releases
<soee_> for kernel update to 5.8 we will wait till next year in Xenial etc. :)
<BluesKaj> ok 
<BluesKaj> well. I had to revert to using the interfaces and resolvconf/resolv.conf,d/head  files to replace network-manager that systemd some how doesn't link to my NIC ethernet on Yakkety
<BluesKaj> I've done the same on Xenial just to make sure I don't have the same problem there
<BluesKaj> I also found a method to connect to my vpn server via the cli, so now I no longer have a need for NM
<blaze> so no speakers from Kubuntu this year, right?
<soee_> i think no
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> No
<soee_> 2 bananas, 1 glass  of water, kiwi, apple, orange, 1/2 lemon, 1 spoon of honey and mix it up :)
<soee_> https://github.com/EragonJ/Kaku
<BluesKaj> any reports about NM not recognizing ethernet NIC on YY?
<clivejo_qtcon> has blaze been online?
<BluesKaj> he was yesterday
<clivejo_qtcon> garrrrr
<soee_> clivejo: he (blaze) was here today ~ 14:00 CET
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> If you see him can you tell him that I can't seem to get his port to build
<soee_> clivejo: sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Afternoon o/
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> KDE IRC Relay Service:
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> <KNRO_> Is Kubuntu going to include xdgurl by default since it is required by the new store.kde.org ?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> We might want to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, What is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Something for determining proper applications. Need to look it up on a pc.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Currently out drinking with ovidiu, clive and valorie XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cYGlXz3J/file_316.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> (Photo, 723x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/x0rQOlKo/file_318.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sqqKz4ay/file_320.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Simon calorie loves me more than you!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Narr narr
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, Aww that's sweet @Valoriez ;D
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ejU5pGKR/file_322.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> By the way, now drinking water
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So many people lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/ @jriddell @yofel @Valoriez Clifford :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, But it's Germany! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Well we're past the alcohol part :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Die Wasser
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm half half
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, Huh? Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> funny enough, that's correct german XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So how's things with y'all?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I was melting in the subway to hell
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, I read this wrong. <tsimonq2> <tsimonq2> /me kicks @Valoriez :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anybody spot Daniel Holbach yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> not so far, he'll hold a snappy session on wednesday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Remember to give him hugs for me :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Snaps Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me nods
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Install you on different distributions!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We should snap Clifford and install him on Hannah Montana Linux XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SGW8fJNa/file_306.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, I'd want to be installed on Arch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If I wasn't an Ubuntu guy I'd be an Arch or Gentoo guy
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 280x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bRwSmGPh/file_323.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Hi soeeeeee
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marcinsagol talking to me? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> (Sticker, 400x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/03nmacMq/file_324.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> gentoo?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, I like seeing things compile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> oh yeah, I did too, until I wanted a working system :P
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Hiho Clifford :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I installed once Arch with kde. It worked but I was missing apt .debs etc :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Where's chicken head?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And since I use Debian/Ubuntu based server for webhosting I prefere to stick with ubuntu :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @Valoriez @yofel Clifford
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he must be sleeping
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> vanished into thin air
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Niters all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/ @Valoriez
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #273: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #68: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #55: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #270: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #389: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #122: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #398: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #252: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #290: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #569: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #126: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #334: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #307: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #273: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #225: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #274: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #390: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #291: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #271: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #253: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #103: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #399: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #101: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/80/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yep hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #68: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #83: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #57: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #88: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I have seen your last 2 commits to ka
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Hacky :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> In the first place, are you aware that you can already configure the build area and upload area to be '..' ,?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That would do what you want to do without adding extra options
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Regarding the other issue can you git pull ka-metadate?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Nope, it grabs it from debian/watch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I tried
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If so get-kci-tarball should be changed to honor the configuration properly rather than adding that option
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Probably
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I never claimed they were sane solutions, just that they worked :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Feel free to fix
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Sure. Now, going to the other one, now there is a name-conversions/kde-tarball-to-kde-git.json file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/125/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> See also the new README file. That gives you a hint about parsing that file to solve the kirigami issue properly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #376: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/376/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So do you want to solve that one the right way? I will try to see what's wrong with build area being '..'
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Maybe in a bit. I have a foot long todo list for tonight.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No hurries. I should be sleeping.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #377: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #65: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1734: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1734: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1734: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1734: SUCCESS in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1734/
<sgclark> Hi folks, all of your repos are on launchpad now right? you no longer use kubuntu/* on debian git? can someone confirm before I delete it, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<flexiondotorg> valorie Are Kubuntu opting in for 17.10 Beta1? If so please update the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I *think* everything is on LP
<ahoneybun> 99% sure but clivejo or acheronuk could answer 100%
<sgclark> k
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @sgclark, Yes. We use an extra remote for debian merges so it should be safe to delete anyting from frameworks/plasma/apps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #226: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #36: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #37: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #178: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #62: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #77: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #81: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie clivejo Santa: I'm officially a MOTU :D
<clivejo> tsimonq2: congrats
<tsimonq2> thanks :D
<yofel> tsimonq2: congratulations!
<tsimonq2> yofel: Thanks :D
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nice job Simon!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Thanks :D
<marco-parillo> Congrats to Simon, our new MotU. Now how long before we start sending packages his way?
<tsimonq2> I just uploaded two fixes that should hopefully make nodejs migrate.
<tsimonq2> Soooooo -- now :P
<marco-parillo> Thanks for a serious answer. The congratulations were meant seriously; the second part was half-joking. But only half-joking.
<tsimonq2> :D
<marco-parillo> And I see the first Beta 1 Release Candidate already (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds). Is Monday earlier than the Alpha RCs? Because Betas are more likely to be re-spun, or just happenstance?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<marco-parillo> Oh, wait. Only Lubuntu Legacy. No Kubuntu or LXQt.
<tsimonq2> Yep, LXQt too
<tsimonq2> And Kubuntu
<tsimonq2> Right valorie?
<marco-parillo> Not here (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds) yet for me.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<marco-parillo> But yours should be coming soon: Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
<tsimonq2> yep
<marco-parillo> Did you have to do something to release it? Hence your ping to valorie?
<tsimonq2> Well, they have to do something.
<tsimonq2> Just asking valorie if she can poke them.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/70/
<blaze> why plasma session overwrites changes done by qtconfig-qt4?
<ahoneybun> everyone ping tsimonq2 for packages
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Lol idc, go ahead :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: LP: 1663675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663675 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package Peruse" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663675
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/79/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Congrats Simon. Very useful to have a friendly motu around.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I'll look later.
<valorie> ok, I see the pings, and the wiki is already updated, the release notes are ready, so that that needs doing is the kubuntu.org story needs to be checked and published
<valorie> anyone available to do that? 
<ahoneybun> I can check stuff
<valorie> thanks, we have nothing to test quite yet
<ahoneybun> valorie: post is good I think now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: please ping sil2100 slangasek flexiondotorg in #ubuntu-release and tell them Kubuntu is participating
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 with this MOTU does that mean we could get packages in fast/at all?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ie PIM and 17.08 Apps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Absolutely
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> alrightly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can upload directly to the archive, including new packages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd love to see 17.08 Apps in
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> PIM is a mess all over tho
<valorie> tsimonq2: done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie clivejo Santa Thoughts on that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd vote on not worrying about PIM right now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Thanks
<valorie> did you fix the wiki for me? if so, thanks
<ahoneybun> I didn't look at any wiki, just the news post
<valorie> no, I mean I think simon added us to the beta 1 wiki page
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 think you can work on getting the newest flatpak stuff in?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> archive is a little old
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they build on artful fine: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful-flatpak
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Feature Freeze, got a good reason?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (either way a release team Ack is good enough for me)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's a small bump but would be good to have the latest at this time no?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> plus Kube has a flatpak so KDE/Kubuntu related
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Are there any new features or just bugfixes?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure
<valorie> you mean for the final artful, or the beta1?
<valorie> imo nothing more for beta1
<valorie> beta2 in a month
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Mhh, I don't see it happening... fill out an FFe and I'll be happy to upload, though.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> going to poke the heck out of you once Babe-Qt gets a release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok lol
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.1) has been added
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Get an FFe or poke me when b-series opens ;P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> or bride you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whoops
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt Ping
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2, Pong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Want to bang out peruse so I can upload it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I left this comment on there, fwiw: … Hey Jeremy! … Bumping debhelper compat above 9 isn't really an option because the Kubuntu CI doesn't use Xenial archive backports and Xenial still ships with debhelper compat 9. The same goes with Standards-version. This is an intentional `Won't Fix` that is standard across all of the Kubuntu packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I'm not 100% sure what is needed but yes, we can work it out :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt A copyright update needs to be done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> debian/* itself needs a copyright owner (look at other packages for a template, you can claim copyright on that if you wish) and every single file needs to be looked at for what copyright it uses.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/copyright/license/ (the last instance of the word)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh and btw I'm a member of Bug Control now so I accepted your Artful nomination clivejo :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (MOTU gets that access)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt Would you like some help or do you have a handle on it?
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I need help Simon, I never did something like that. I'll be at the computer in 3 minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it would be cool to get Persue in
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not really around today much but maybe fri/sun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> eww copyright
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 where are we looking at for that anyway?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663675 in Ubuntu Artful "[needs-packaging] Please package Peruse" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Clivey pinged me with it earlier
<gsilvapt> Okay, I'm here. Let me check the previous comments to see if I can think of an attack plan
<tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so it needs LGPL-3 on unarr ?
<gsilvapt> yeah, I remember I don't know how to fix the debian/copyright part he requested
<gsilvapt> And apparently that's the key task :D 
<clivejo> apply the upstream patch
<tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wait there is just the compat
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> eww patches
<ahoneybun> what patch?
<ahoneybun> where
<clivejo> upstream
<clivejo> its on the BR
<ahoneybun> not helpful clivejo
<tsimonq2> https://cgit.kde.org/peruse.git/commit/?id=76f472108c5464efc3ba20f8f4e896a53eb6518c
<tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<clivejo> my last comment
<tsimonq2> Politely, RTFM. :)
<ahoneybun> if it's politely then it's RTM
<clivejo> links to the upstream commit you need to patch it with
<ahoneybun> I'll see what I can do
<ahoneybun> that's not the debian/copyright
<gsilvapt> I'll try that, tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: After you apply the patch, inspect the orig tarball again
<ahoneybun> yea I have no idea how to do this
<gsilvapt> That means, try building it again, tsimonq2? 
<ahoneybun> there is no copyright file to start with
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Nope, unpack the tarball and look at every file with your text editor
<ahoneybun> ahh need the unstable
 * ahoneybun goes to do something else then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/71/
<ahoneybun> what tarball, no one answers questions
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt, ahoneybun: Ok, when you use dget or whatever to get the packages from the PPA, you download several files
<tsimonq2> The Debian tar
<tsimonq2> The dsc file
<tsimonq2> And the orig tarball
<tsimonq2> Extract the orig tarball
<ahoneybun> I did not use any ppa
<ahoneybun> got it from the git clone on lp
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Then use `uscan --download-current-version` when you're in the packaging directory to fetch the tarball
<tsimonq2> Then cd ..
<tsimonq2> Then extract it
<tsimonq2> Then in every single file, confirm the licensing matches the debian/copyright file in the packaging
<tsimonq2> If it doesn't, put it in there
<tsimonq2> If it doesn't have a copyright, don't worry about it
<tsimonq2> (it's most likely fine)
<tsimonq2> Before I upload I'll do one final full range review
<tsimonq2> But yeah
<tsimonq2> That's the gist of it
<ahoneybun>  /home/athoneycutt/lp-git/kp/peruse/src ?
<ahoneybun> fun trick I found
<ahoneybun> kate * in a dir in konsole will open all the files
<gsilvapt> need quick reboot...
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: how do I make a new git on lp?
<ahoneybun> "git push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/peruse-1.2
<ahoneybun> tried that
<ahoneybun> fatal: remote error: '~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/peruse-1.2' is not a valid Git repository path.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Have you lp alias setup
<ahoneybun> should be
<ahoneybun> gitconfig works kinda to clone
<gsilvapt> Ok, system is now configured. So, back to business. tsimonq2 I should get the kubuntu package and apply the patches, is that it? 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Yep, and inspect the orig
<gsilvapt> The branch is still kubuntu_unstable? 
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/peruse-1.2/commit/?id=1e69e219836570fa3896e5492c6b0a87253876d4 is that ok?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is that allowed?  To patch the copyright of a source?
<ahoneybun> not finished just working commit to commit for readable
<clivejo> something rings alarm bells in my head
<clivejo> but the maintainer is not prepared to do a new release to fix it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Good question, I'll ask slangasek once we're done with this discussion
<ahoneybun> ???
<clivejo> tsimonq2: would a git shapshot be more applicable?
<gsilvapt> There is no patch series in kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> rather than patching the source
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Mmm, if you *really* want to...
<ahoneybun> we would only be touching the copyright right now
<clivejo> I don't really wanna do anything :P
<ahoneybun> amazing soundtrack btw: https://play.google.com/music/listen#/album//Mick+Gordon/Doom+(Original+Game+Soundtrack)
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, I'm confused. peruse has no debian/copyright in our repositories. I thought about creating my own debian/patch but I'm not sure how should I change debian/copyright before adding it
<gsilvapt> Should I copy this section to debian/copyright? https://cgit.kde.org/peruse.git/commit/?id=76f472108c5464efc3ba20f8f4e896a53eb6518c
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: it does in kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> I've changed branches
<gsilvapt> I had nothing :-O 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Yep, do the work in kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> Aaaaaactually...
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Merge it to kubuntu_artful_archive and do your work there
<ahoneybun> and I'm done with this then
<tsimonq2> i.e. git checkout kubuntu_artful_archive && git merge kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ok
<gsilvapt> that confused me :P 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: The changes will automatically flow down to kubuntu_unstable
<ahoneybun> cuz no one seems to know what the heck to do with this
<ahoneybun> so not going to waste my time with it
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: No, *you* don't
<gsilvapt> You mean before doing any change? Or after changing, merge with archive? 
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: excuse me?
<mparillo> First Beta 1 release candidate is here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Whenever, as long as all the commits end up in kubuntu_artful_archive
<mparillo> Devels: Any expectation of immediate re-spins, or is this good for a couple of days?
<gsilvapt> ok, so doing changes and commits in Kubuntu_unstable will fall down in the archive if I merge branches before pushing? 
<tsimonq2> mparillo: We had one initial respin earlier to drop resolvconf (it isn't being used anyways now because of systemd-resolved) but other than that, we should be good
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Yep
<tsimonq2> Well, I think
<tsimonq2> Just do your changes in artful_archive because we're preparing it for the archive :)
<tsimonq2> Changes will flow down to kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> I believe I'm doing a terrible job here :-D 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Ok, where are you at? :)
<gsilvapt> I got the packaging repository, there are no patches directory, so I created one.
<gsilvapt> Then did the changes to the copyright file like the upstream commit
<gsilvapt> and then I'm thinking if this is correct and which files I should add before pushing 
<mparillo> tsimonq2: TY. Going off to download the ISO. I was curious because I think my last download / fresh install maybe a week or so ago seemed to have DNS problems or someting like that.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: o/
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: If in doubt, use an MP :)
<valorie> ok, gonna publish the story
<valorie> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-beta-1-testing/
<valorie> any last minute corrections?
<mparillo> valorie: Is the testing tracker link at the bottom of the story clickable for you?
<valorie> gads, why did that stop working
<valorie> fixed
<valorie> thanks for noticing that, mparillo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #938: SUCCESS in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/938/
<mparillo> Yes, now it is directly clickable. Lemme check on my zsync.
<mparillo> Maybe it will finish during dinner when the children get off minecraft ;-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #146: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #132: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/132/
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, sorry. Girlfriend had an issue with her PC. I'll push my attempt and do ao MP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/34/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, Lol ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #155: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #580: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/24/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/67/
<mparillo> Ugh. Rebuilding already? At least the show-stopper seemed fixed in my VMs.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
<valorie> hmmm, wonder what that was about?
<valorie> the only packages I get when I update and full-upgrade is some cups related packages
<valorie> perhaps somehow they got left out
 * valorie can finally restart and see how the beta 1 upgrade stacks up
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> maybe you want to answer question here if not done already: http://www.kanosurvey.com/?id=3959 :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @marcinsagol your slack setup has not gone to waste btw
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> huh ? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's being used for travis!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> hehe :D still i would like to use one setup for all kde related project
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> i liek the rocket chat idea
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> slack will never be used for KDE stuff I'm afriad
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> yeah i think so
<valorie> well, the sysadmin team uses it, and I think another team might as well
<valorie> but in general, no
<valorie> we need free as in freedom tools
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #309: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #188: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #185: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #266: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #222: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #157: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #45 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #43 3 mo 24 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_zesty_stable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #21 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_xenial_stable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #14 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #9 1 mo 7 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #3 1 mo 7 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_stable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_stable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_stable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_stable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #939: SUCCESS in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #45: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #87: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #65: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #96: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #98: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #117: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #47: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #60: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #56: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #59: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #158: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #77: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #39: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #38: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #34: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #310: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #91: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #42: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #85: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #40: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #132: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #146: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #267: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #123: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #172: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #223: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #173: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #172: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #189: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #186: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #254: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #69: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #50: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #570: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #581: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #84: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #46: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #26: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #58: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #92: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #99: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #255: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #571: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #45: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #77: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #143: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #99: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #133: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #72: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #246: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #159: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #49: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #79: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #48: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #57: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #30: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #187: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #138: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #288: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #57: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #60: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #70: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #72: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #311: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #175: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #184: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #191: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #275: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #289: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #335: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #198: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #276: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #61: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #336: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #222: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #308: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #205: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #309: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #29: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #59: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #80: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #96: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #357: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/95/
<clivejo> @santa any possiblity of getting this kind of tool in KA ?  https://phabricator.kde.org/source/releaseme/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #127: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/127/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #3 1 mo 7 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #6: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/6/
<yofel> this makes no sense
<yofel> nope, really makes no sense
<acheronuk> at least I'm not alone in that then. lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #70: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/70/
<yofel> I don't really understand what additional restrictions we could possibly be applying to the CI containment here
<yofel> the only restrictions I know are the ones in imager.rb, but in a container started from the shell that error doesn't happen ?!?
<yofel> or it's something in the setup before lb starts running..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #115: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1735: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1735: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1735: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1735: SUCCESS in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1736: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1736: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1736: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1736: SUCCESS in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #3 1 mo 7 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #7: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/7/
<valorie> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.46-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 917 kB, installed size 4186 kB
<valorie> !info bluez trusty
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu13.1 (trusty), package size 566 kB, installed size 2409 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #342: FAILURE in 9.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #343: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #344: FIXED in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/3/
<ahoneybun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/falkon-web-browser-snap-app
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #940: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #292: STILL FAILING in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #572: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #290: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #582: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #359: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #100: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #81: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/188/
<clivejo> does KCI look different for anyone else?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #197: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #216: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #293: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #124: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #96: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #330: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #159: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #573: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #583: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #61: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #291: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #243: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #198: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #217: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #97: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #160: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #166: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #242: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #105: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #247: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #95: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #25: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #225: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #62: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #101: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #244: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #157: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #243: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #106: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #248: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #158: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #337: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #331: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #332: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #93: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #96: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #244: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #249: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #107: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #96: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #245: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #250: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #108: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/108/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, nope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #246: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #251: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #109: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1737: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1737: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1737: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1737: SUCCESS in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1737/
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey mparillo
<mparillo> BluesKaj: You generally do manual partitioning on 64-bit right? Do you have room for the new AA ISO? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds
<BluesKaj> ok mparillo, zsyncing the 64bit version, so I install to / and set the mountpoint for /home on my existing Artful , correct?
<mparillo> I think that works. And if you do not have a launchpad account, just post it here and I will update the testing tracker on your behalf.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I'm on launchpad
<flexiondotorg> ahoneybun valorie Just checking in to see how testing is going for 17.10 Beta 1?
<mparillo> flexiondotorg: I have passed three on each of 64 and 32-bit.
<mparillo> But all on VMs.
<mparillo> BluesKaj: has real HW, and he will try manual partitioning on 64-bit
<mparillo> There is one 32-bit failure:
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds/155535/testcases/1302/results thinks it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1687637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687637 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer crashes when checking format box" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> I assume OEM will sometimes fail, as nobody has updated those bug reports (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Triaged]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #245: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #161: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #63: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add libwikimedia
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #74: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #74: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #74: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #74: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1738: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1738: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1738: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1738: SUCCESS in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Stupid dylexia mix up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #75: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #75: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #75: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #75: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/75/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Having fun? :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1739: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1739: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1739: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1739: SUCCESS in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1739/
<clivejo> no, my stupid brain keeps doing stupid stuff
<BluesKaj> mparillo, no crashes or bugs yet, but I had to DL 'simple root action services' into dolphin in order copy my .ovpn files itnto /etc/openvpn
<blaze> stupid stuff can be fun too
<marco-parillo> Thanks BluesKaj. I think it already qualifies as a pass.
<BluesKaj> seems so mparillo, it's all good so far 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libmediawiki build #1: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libmediawiki/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libmediawiki build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libmediawiki/1/
<marco-parillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds/155534/testcases/1302/results/ updated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libmediawiki build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libmediawiki/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libmediawiki build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libmediawiki/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1740: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1740: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1740: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1740: SUCCESS in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1740/
<clivejo> wb acheronuk
<acheronuk> wb?
<clivejo> welcome back
<clivejo> its what the kids use
<clivejo> internet speak
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> new fangled stuff!
<clivejo> what are you doing?!?
<acheronuk> being grumpy
<clivejo> slamming doors like a teenager?
* marco-parillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Development of Artful Aardvark 17.10 | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : http://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : http://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : http://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: http://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: http://kubuntu.org/5 | AA Beta 1 Testing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu
<marco-parillo> I notice that Falkon (originally Qupzilla) seems to have been released first as a snap. (1) Is that the beginning of a trend for KDE S/W? (2) Does that increase the burden on packagers? (3) Now that it is a KDE project, does that mean Kubuntu needs to package it instead of the larger Ubuntu team?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 3 if we want to add it to our packageset not sure since its a snap
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There are apps going flatpak and snap
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nothing has been decided I don't think
<valorie> we can package it as we like
<valorie> it will be available via Discover as snap/pak
<valorie> they didn't release a tarball?
<marco-parillo> Ahh, so Discover supports snaps directly? And 'knows' when to update them? Good news.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it kinda supports it I think
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure, I know GNOME Software does it too
<valorie> mparillo: I'm not sure that it is totally up to the job yet, but that is def. the plan
<valorie> for phones too
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Phones?
<valorie> yes, the latest talk is about that new ~completely free phone
<valorie> uh
<valorie> brain blank
<tsdgeos> Librem 5
<clivejo> Falkon is on KCI
<tsdgeos> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<tsdgeos> valorie: ↑
<valorie> thank you for being my off-board memory, tsdgeos
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/
<valorie> plasma mobile is under consideration for that phone
<valorie> at roll-out
<clivejo> Requires at least Qt 5.8, so won't build on xenial or zesty
<valorie> clivejo: thanks!
<valorie> maybe when it's ready we can get tsimonq2 to upload that?
<clivejo> be up to him
<clivejo> he'll still have to get AA to accept it in
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> Feature Freeze
<tsimonq2> Someone file an FFe bug or get a specific FFe ack from a Release Team member and I'll gladly do it
<clivejo> Also, it hasnt been released
<tsimonq2> That too
<valorie> well, I didn't mean TODAY
<clivejo> Also, Kubuntu is dead
<valorie> I meant, when it is ready
<valorie> oh geez, please stop with that
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you worked on vlc?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: No but I know who did
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What's up?
<clivejo> do you know why it isn't building the python-vlc modules?
<tsimonq2> I don't know
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> clivejo: He's @LocutusOfBorg on Telegram, very friendly :P
<clivejo> same guy as in the release channel?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> He knows what's up
<clivejo> when is best time to catch him?
<tsimonq2> He's in Italy
<tsimonq2> idk
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Telegram works best in my experience
<clivejo> anyone actually burned a DVD with k3b?
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> WHoops
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope my tray is broken I think
<clivejo> I get to about 70% and it errors out :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe my problem is the software then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #941: SUCCESS in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #256: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/256/
<valorie> huh, I no longer have a laptop with a DVD tray
<valorie> I did buy a plug-in burner for LFNW
<valorie> and then forgot to bring it
<valorie> :(
<valorie> but I'll be taking it to SeaGL I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #574: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/574/
<genii> clivejo: k3b on artful?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #152: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #378: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #139: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #223: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #168: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/26/
<clivejo> genii: yes
<clivejo> good lord, discover just brought my system to it's knees
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Tbh anything is better then discover right now
<valorie> hmmm, last time I tested it doing updates it was fine
<valorie> yesterday
<clivejo> I was browsing the plasma add-ons and it just went crazy!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #584: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #159: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #360: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #3: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/313/
<valorie> can anyone tell Franklin how to do the OEM test?
<valorie> I've not a clue
<DarinMiller> valorie which forum do I find Franklin?
<valorie> on the ML
<valorie> probably kubuntu-devel
<valorie> although it could be -users
<valorie> yeah, -devel, just checked
<DarinMiller> valorie: what is the proper way to reply to individual on the ml?  I receive the e-mails once a day with several emails mashed together.
<valorie> oh, the digest
<valorie> well, if you reply to the digest, please change the subject line before sending
<valorie> and just snip all but what you are replying to
<valorie> that's why I hate digests!
<DarinMiller> In case Franklin is on the channel, he can go here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds/155535/testcases or here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/381/builds/155534/testcases (32 or 64b)
<valorie> well, he's in Taiwan
<valorie> so even if here, probably not active
<DarinMiller> click on the Install (OEM Setup) and follow the instructions.
<DarinMiller> ahhhh
<valorie> I don't think he IRCs
<DarinMiller> OK, composing e-mail....
<valorie> anyway, it will be good for him to hear from someone besides me!
<valorie> we met at Akademy
<DarinMiller> The only tricky part about OEM testing is hitting the f4 button at the intial menu and selecting the OEM option.
<valorie> ahhhhhhh
<valorie> OK, I was curious too
<valorie> I've never tested that, and really don't have time to do is this time either
<valorie> any testing, really
<valorie> I've never even gotten my VMs set up!
<valorie> so I really want to expand our pool of testers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #173: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #133: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #173: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #144: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkomparediff2 build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkomparediff2/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #225: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #258: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gpgmepp build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gpgmepp/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #211: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdcraw build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdcraw/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-grub build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-grub/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #194: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #942: SUCCESS in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #67 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #379: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #153: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #320: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #257: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #575: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add qqc2-desktop-style
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez amd64 done
<acheronuk> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/234-2ubuntu10
<acheronuk> * Do not fail debootstrap if /etc/resolv.conf is immutable. (LP: #1713212)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713212 in systemd (Ubuntu) "changes in >= 234-2ubuntu7 for artful breaks kubuntu CI image build in docker" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713212
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/63/
<valorie> acheronuk: \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/105/
<tsimonq2> valorie: oh hey
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/88/
 * valorie marks 'em as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/259/
<valorie> thanks again to DarinMiller for helping Franklin get all that testing onto the qa site
<valorie> we got a lot of testers this time, which is super!
<valorie> we'll need them as we march towards the LTS looming in our future
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-grub build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-grub/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #67: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #146: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1741: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1741: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1741: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1741: SUCCESS in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1741/
<mparillo> DarinMiller: Thanks for finding a work around to the OEM installer. I see you reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1714140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714140 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Fresh OEM install, xorg failed to start after user setup was performed." [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> Is there anything helpful in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Triaged]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #125: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #126: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #84: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #98: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #102: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #90: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #120: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #89: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #119: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #74: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-grub build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-grub/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #121: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #98: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #92: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #95: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #119: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #63: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #89: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #91: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #78: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkomparediff2 build #47: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkomparediff2/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #94: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #96: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #94: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #110: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #68: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #73: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #89: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #45: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #99: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #61: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #98: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #114: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #91: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #92: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #114: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #33: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #69: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #59: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #64: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #42: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #59: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #111: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #130: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #86: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #105: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #160: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #99: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #97: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #67: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #62: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #111: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #161: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/102/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/114/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi bluekaj
<BluesKaj> Hi CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
 * clivejo sings
 * acheronuk finds ear plugs
<clivejo> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #294: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #295: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #585: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #39: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #321: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #26: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #47: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #586: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #44: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #30: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #65: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #400: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #125: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #274: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #258: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #102: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #391: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #132: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #576: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #134: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #135: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #218: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #292: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #33: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #180: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #128: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #272: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #188: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #322: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #39: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #60: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #34: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #380: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #120: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #247: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #164: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #193: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #104: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/104/
<acheronuk> clivejo tsimonq2 http://me.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/sddm-v0-15-0/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #252: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #71: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #219: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #292: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #80: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #52: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #100: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #145: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #91: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #23: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #43: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #44: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #92: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #253: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1742: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1742: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1742/
 * genii gets the large industrial urn of coffee prepared
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1742: SUCCESS in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1742: SUCCESS in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1742/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oooooooooooooh
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 I have fixed that thing in get-kci-tarball properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I you configure the build areas as you want it should work as expected
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #93: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #45: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #94: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/94/
<valorie> clivejo, acheronuk - are we planning to try to get that new SDDM into Artful?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #46: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/46/
<valorie> since it's a bugfix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #26: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/48/
<valorie> beta 1 due to drop any minute
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #49: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #51: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #86: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #29: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #95: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #100: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #220: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #199: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #50: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #98: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/30/
<valorie> released
 * valorie is seeding all the beta torrents
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/52/
<valorie> release page still looks great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #68 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #68: ABORTED in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/68/
<acheronuk> valorie: only if it has needed fixes for us
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'm pretty happy with beta 1, and looking forward to 2 -- if we have any new stuff on our plate?
<valorie> acheronuk: have we removed the ktp stuff yet?
<valorie> seems to be causing problems for people still
<acheronuk> was dropped from the iso. think it's not crept back
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> sad that it had to go
<valorie> it was on the edge of greatness at one point
<clivejo> great pain in the neck
<valorie> ha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #943: SUCCESS in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/127/
<acheronuk> plasma 5.9.5 SRU released
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #277: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Finally
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm cheking apps 17.08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/99/
<valorie> acheronuk: for xenial?
<acheronuk> zesty
<valorie> if so I should update my travel lappy
<valorie> oh
<valorie> don't have one of those
<acheronuk> bug #1687444
<ubottu> bug 1687444 in polkit-kde-agent-1 (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687444
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #37: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #92: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #92: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #25: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #577: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #200: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #162: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #115: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/115/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #91: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #47: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #26: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #278: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #100: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #38: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #79: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #149: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #94: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #92: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #26: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #93: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #150: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #67: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #163: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #55: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #378: FAILURE in 7.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #379: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #56: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #27: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #94: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #129: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/129/
<tsimonq2> I just went ahead and released kscreenlocker 5.10.5.1 to artful.
<tsimonq2> It's an urgent upstream bugfix release, I don't think it requires heavy testing.
<ahoneybun> mm I wonder if that fixes my lock screen braking
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: It should.
<tsimonq2> That's the issue it fixes.
<ahoneybun> ahhh I've seen the issue in ZZ too 
<ahoneybun> backport possible?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, was waiting for that to be tested
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, David said something to kde-distro-packagers@kde.org, I assumed it was OK now
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kscreenlocker-nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright, well if anything breaks, 100% my fault :P
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Well that's just for Artful
<tsimonq2> I just put it in the archive
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it probably is, but would be good if you could at least ask before doing that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Alright, now I know for next time
<ahoneybun> well if you break it tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> I have NVIDIA
<tsimonq2> If I break it it's my fault, let me go on the record and say that
<ahoneybun> alright
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: doubt it will break it. just a case of asking 1st the last people to deal with things, or who may be, so toes don't get stepped on or work duplicated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #323: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/323/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yep, understood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #49: FIXED in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/49/
<DarinMiller> FWIW, santa's ppa fixed the NVidia screen locker issue on my xenial/NVidia desktop.
<DarinMiller> However, artful still has screenlock issue without the PPA and all the latest updates.  
<DarinMiller> Will try santa's PPA with artful next....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: no need
<tsimonq2> It should be released to Artful shortly
<tsimonq2> (well, no need to add the PPA)
<DarinMiller> Alright, no hurry for working screenlocker on my Artful box anyways :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #20: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #296: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #151: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #279: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/279/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa Any chance you could get a fix for cantor's autopkgtests (in the archive) or at least give a justification for ignoring them?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379404
<ubottu> KDE bug 379404 in maxima-backend "Cantor can't initialize session for maxima backend" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 Already discussed in release the other day
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Got logs?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> needs the backend disabling, or fixing by KDE, or reverting to 16.12 package with a no deletion and no change rebuild
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25443487/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  failures should be ignored except against itself as a trigger, so there is no huge hurry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, meta-kde is blocked by that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 only because soemone jumpd the gun and updated it with new minimum versions
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK then I can wait for cantor :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It'll get fixed one way or another.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdeedu/+bug/1714439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714439 in cantor (Ubuntu) "Maxima backend fails to start in cantor 17.04" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1743: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1743: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1743: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1743: SUCCESS in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1743/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 simon please, next time just tell someone about something like kscreenlocker. I just wasted my time yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sorry
<acheronuk> updated the beta 1 notes a little: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu#Other_highlights.2Fnotes
<acheronuk> please check
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: update branches and repo for latte-dock
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thanks. Minor copy-editing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #76: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #76: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #76: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #76: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1744: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1744: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1744: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1744: SUCCESS in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1744/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Looks like sys admin have installed an SSL cert on kubuntu.org
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can people test the individual pages?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Seems there a problem on getkubuntu page
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1745: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1745: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1745: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1745: SUCCESS in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1745/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Development of Artful Aardvark 17.10 | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | AA Beta 1 Testing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu
<mparillo> Does anybody else have a second kubuntu-devel channel, with a trailing dash? I wonder if it the KDE Bouncer or Freenode. I doubt it is my client as it occurs with several instances of konversation and now Quassel.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> mparillo: not I
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Development of Artful Aardvark 17.10  - Beta 1 Testing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Also my lock screen still breaks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun that's @tsimonq2  fault :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was like that before
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> joke....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Didn't migrate yet!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> patience
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So no fix yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Stupid test timed out...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> those kwin ones fail randomly
<tsimonq2> That's why it's retrying right now :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Is marble/artful/s390x the same way?
<clivejo> We found a bug in KIO (now solved) that affected the current development version of KDE Connect. We are waiting on a new KIO release (in a couple weeks) to release a new version of KDE Connect making the fixed KIO a dependency of it. Apart from that, there is nothing else blocking the release, so we should we good to release soon :)
<clivejo> interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Just to test the waters
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-02
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, ahoneybun: kscreenlocker migrated
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> when you need some hope: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoJtF03QQg
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: have you tested kdenlive yet on artful?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1746: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1746: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1746: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1746: SUCCESS in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1746/
<acheronuk> can anyone on artful please confirm?
<acheronuk> bug #1714650
<ubottu> bug 1714650 in mlt (Ubuntu) "MLT causes kdenlive in artful to crash on exit - possible fix upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714650
<yofel> acheronuk: thanks for the pointer, ubuntu10 indeed works
<yofel> and I figured did manage to reproduce it at least, for me it's not crashing in debootstrap, but when I install systemd on the host
<yofel> which in the past was not a problem as we never installed resolvconf. If you try to do that on an older release in docker it fails the exact same way
<yofel> now let me write that up in the bug..
<acheronuk> some of the autotests don't look very happy with that systemd though. hope it gets through with a fix
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> BBB @ 4pm?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1747: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1747: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1747: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1747: SUCCESS in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1747/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller  ?
<acheronuk> ok. no BBB then. another time
<ahoneybun> nooooo
<ahoneybun> I misses it
<ahoneybun> *missed
<blaze> isn't 4pm still ahead?
<ahoneybun> damn they are going to mess up Kube
<ahoneybun> I was hoping it would just be an email client
<ahoneybun> nope throwing all that other stuff into it
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/kube.png
<clivejo> 15:00 UTC or 4pm our time (Rik and I)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry can't make BBB today. I will be on later.
<clivejo> ack
<acheronuk> ok
 * acheronuk watches final GP qualifying
<clivejo> huh?
<clivejo> oh Grand Prix
<clivejo> not General Practitioner !
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Lol
 * clivejo thought it was some reality TV show about doctors
<acheronuk> there have been weirder ones
<ahoneybun> like one that results in a president?
<ahoneybun> oh wait that's a nightmare
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I don't have bandwith with a BBB
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa frustrating :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 https://github.com/flatpak/flatpak/releases/tag/0.9.9
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We can just talk here instead
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (if you want)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We should consider apps 17.08
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sorta busy elsewhere for  bit
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok, no problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, was discussed a bit a week or two ago.  we can only get 17.08.1 in before final freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but that might be ok, considering (a) most apps get version bumps but few changes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and the few with truly critical bugfixes could be SRU'd
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what did you want me to test in kdenlive?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so I think it possible if people can commit to that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, a crash that I fixed now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what crash?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714650 in Kdenlive "MLT causes kdenlive in artful to crash on exit - possible fix upstream" [High,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok, btw do you remember the abi manager patches refreshing issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> very much so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so I closed it with: Executable: kdenlive PID: 11771 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 9/2/17 12:18:40
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> updated MLT should fix that if it's the same issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok, I have been thinking about a possible workaround for that. I failed in the 1st attempt
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm pondering abour something else
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I see a new mlt and screenlocker updates
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The affected packages are ~ 15-20
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa well I was going to do it by a crdue method of putting any with a new lib bump in the do-all ignore list
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> then doing the rest with a merge
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and manually picking changes for the others with a bump, so not having to refresh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> screenlocker does not brake now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if there is a smarter potential way, then great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Might be, i have to work on that.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun and Kdenlive?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I just got the mlt update let me try it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so just close it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, that was the crasher for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> no message about a crash
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> now to fix discover lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it was an annoyance rather than anything crital. just doesn't look good!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, easy..... 'apt purge plasma-discover'
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lol
<acheronuk> hmmm.. new sddm "Support optional kwallet PAM opening"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #112: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #247: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #100: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #96: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #94: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #254: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #113: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #101: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #95: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #255: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #97: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #248: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #96: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #249: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #256: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #99: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #250: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #103: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #97: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #115: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #257: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/257/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #258: FAILURE in 8.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-python build #250: FAILURE in 7.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-python/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #259: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-python build #251: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-python/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/74/
 * acheronuk kicks KCI naginator
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #161: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #79: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #105: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #34: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #39: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #143: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #172: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #172: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #70: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #74: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Well. Each time I dig into the abi manager patches isue I end up with a headache and no clear solution in sight.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's the issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @yofel do you think it would be possible to add a git config key each time the merger retrieves our git packaging?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, A bit long to explain with the phone :S
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: properly unstable branch for kube is 'develop' master is only updated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #40: ABORTED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #77: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #77: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #77: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #77: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1748: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1748: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1748: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1748: SUCCESS in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1749: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1749: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1749: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1749: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #446: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #447: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: Revert last commit - kube is still too much of a PITA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #5: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa ping
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Pong
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FFE on FW 5.38?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes, we should aim to get frameworks packages as new as possible
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right. I have the staging ready to upload then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all want some help? I'm free for the next 11.5 hours ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can file an FFe bug on behalf of Kubuntu or I can ping whoever and ask for an FFe that way.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whatever works.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (unless you guys want to do it)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not on the intial staging, but not doubt there will be some stuff to fix
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh yeah, the bug :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can go through and look at the changes made then file the FFe bug if that's OK with everyone?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Go ahead with an ffe draft
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Meaning, you guys want to look it over before I submit the bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can do. but we can edit it also
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok, that works for me. Working on it...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #69 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk give me a ping when you have the thing uploaded in the ppa.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> will do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, it;s uploading now :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa @acheronuk Since you both are (indirectly) Ubuntu Members, you should have access to this: http://pad.ubuntu.com/y2eKGQDVKU
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I had seen that mentioned, but never tried it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have Sunday lunch soon, so will have to AFK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Enjoy :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gpgmepp build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gpgmepp/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdcraw build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdcraw/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/134/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Are you in the pad yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/49/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Same damned sunday lunch here soon...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Enjoy :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I opened it, but did not more. then closed it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So he was the pink santa...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #174: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #174: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #226: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #212: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #260: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #196: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/196/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, not that I know of
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.38_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> cool cool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> getting zesty done, then I'll set the retrty script
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa Hey, what's this about? :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/25457319/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Are you using the git master?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks like racnoss is telling you to **** off?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Most likely
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa Can we get exception handling for when racnoss tells us to f*** off? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 I have just done that on master
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Excellent thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa BTW, Pink Santa is gone in the Etherpad
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If it doesn't work I will have a look after the damned lunch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Cause I'm out now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Have fum
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *fun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #69: ABORTED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #516: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #458: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #396: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #466: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #478: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/478/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #493: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #400: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #462: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #482: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #376: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #217: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #223: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/223/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #444: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #159: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #429: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #469: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #423: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #166: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #437: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #524: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #418: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #125: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #73: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #356: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #339: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #133: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #484: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #424: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #477: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #468: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #189: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #79: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #34: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #53: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #153: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #425: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #484: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #127: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #407: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #260: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #517: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #397: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #459: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #467: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #401: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #494: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #377: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #483: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #479: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #224: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #218: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #463: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #178: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #430: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #424: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #470: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #445: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #340: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #419: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #525: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #60: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #478: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #134: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #438: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #357: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #485: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #150: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #469: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #425: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #478: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #472: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #443: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #421: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #426: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #485: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #501: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #408: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #98: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #160: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #167: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #63: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #83: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #261: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #190: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #134: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #479: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #444: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #473: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #82: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #422: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #195: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #61: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #90: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #44: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #502: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #103: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #426: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #425: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #500: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #281: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #484: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #429: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #386: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #463: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #365: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #149: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #431: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #398: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #346: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #99: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #57: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #45: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #196: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #426: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #282: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #387: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #430: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #485: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #464: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #432: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #501: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #399: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #347: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #471: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #375: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #372: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #381: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #373: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #472: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #376: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #382: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #146: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #377: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #418: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #420: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #378: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #419: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #421: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #390: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #402: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #147: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #391: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #403: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #495: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #161: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #506: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/36/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa @acheronuk The FFE should be good now, take a look?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> When I get back home, but if you can pastebin I could see it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On behalf of the Kubuntu Team, I would like to request a Feature Freeze Exception for the upstream release of KDE Frameworks 5.38. It includes important bugfixes and features that should be included in Kubuntu 17.10. We have tested these packages in our staging PPAs and they work just as expected. Additionally, none of these packages are FTBFS and while there are some flaky autopkgtests, besides that, the autopkgtests work as e
<IrcsomeBot> there are amount a decent amount of packages that can be uploaded without this exception, it would be preferred to upload *all* of these packages as to not introduce dependency problems.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's it :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #496: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #507: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/507/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have you posted that bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I haven't yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should I?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that needs a small amount of work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hmm, lets wait for the autopkgtests, I will take care of that later
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FYI, better to commit to fix any issues that may occur, than to say we know these often have problems!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #132: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #144: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #155: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #158: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #139: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/139/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeahp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #199: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #488: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #512: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #529: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #441: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #489: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #197: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #479: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/479/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what you wrote IMO, imediately sets release team alarm bells ringing,  before we even know how it will pan out
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I asked if I should have submitted it when you asked if I did :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #516: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/516/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Just checking, as you have been known to do things, then ask after :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> True :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #489: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #200: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #490: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #530: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #165: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #513: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #442: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #480: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #517: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #111: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #219: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #198: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #477: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #435: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #218: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #220: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #436: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #219: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #478: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #136: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #149: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #102: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #448: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #101: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #449: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #174: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #73: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #454: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #433: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #434: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #438: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #189: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #439: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #511: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #474: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #512: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #341: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #543: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #475: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #342: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #544: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #455: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #481: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #545: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #546: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #245: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #246: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #100: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #165: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1750: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1750: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1750: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1750: SUCCESS in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #513: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #514: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #92: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #222: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/222/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa builds for artful completed, including symbols updates
<santa_> hi
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, have you pushed to git or not yet?
<acheronuk> santa_: should all be there
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: ok so I'm going to schedule the autopkgtrolling. once done we should say in the ffe bug report that we checked the autopkgtests for amd64 and i386 and we got them ok
<santa_> instead of "we have some flaky autopkgtests, but... blabla"
<santa_> we have to sell the bike
<santa_> (while telling the truth at the same time of course)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ack
<santa_> reagarding d-u testing I can't commit to that as long as I'm attached to this mobile modest internet connection, so I will have to rely on you to do that
<santa_> I can help with the autopkgtests
<acheronuk> no problem. I and others will be keen to test new FW
<acheronuk> I expect mamarley will be jumping on them soon ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/93/
<santa_> oh, by the way
<santa_> at some point we must consider to enable the python bindings in frameworks
<santa_> yes, I know we are in ff, but we should consider that
<acheronuk> yes. I suppose
<santa_> imho after getting 5.38, but I just wanted to remind you that
<clivejo> santa_: what does that entail?
<santa_> in the first place, re-enabling a check in the status pages, see what frameworks are providing bindings and trying to import whatever they have in neon/debian
<santa_> I saw some time ago a mail from harald talking about the thing
<santa_> and probably we will have some NEW packages. the horror haha
<santa_> so we might need a separate ffe for that and the rt cooperation
<acheronuk> what new packages?
<santa_> maybe some binaries providing the things, but I don't know I have to dig into that better
<clivejo> python*-* packages?
<acheronuk> I thought you meant sources! phew
<santa_> maybe, I just need and update regarding bindings packaging, I haven't done that kind of packaging very much
<clivejo> I'm trying to find someone to enable python bindings on vlc
<santa_> no, no. only new binaries
<santa_> if that's the case
<santa_> regarding the bindings themselves, I think that might allow us to build kajongg properly again
<santa_> and besides kajongg there's nothing else needing them (yet)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/94/
<santa_> so I think it would be nice to enable them, since it would be mostly harmless
<santa_> and, last but not least...
<santa_> last time I checked the python bindings were considered experimental
<clivejo> is there a build option to enable them?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Test
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> My irc eating messages
<santa_> ‎<‎santa_‎>‎ I would say there is, feel free to investigate properly
<acheronuk> I vaguely recall having trouble finding info on how to. but that was ages ago, so hopefully there is bettr info out there now
<mamarley> acheronuk: New FW?  Sorry, of course, right away.  I was napping.
<acheronuk> frameworks upgraded ok here :)
 * acheronuk restarts
<ahoneybun> god I had a bad day with HDMI yesterday
<ahoneybun> almost makes me want to use GNOME that's how bad KDE is with audio devices
<acheronuk> and done. I love SSDs :)
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, which audio chip?
<mamarley> You can use the GTK Pulseaudio configuration tools on KDE too.
<mamarley> But I've never had a problem with HDMI audio on KDE.
<acheronuk> pavucontrol is better than KDE's
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Have you tried pavucontrol-qt?
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: it's from my NVIDIA that's doing it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no
<ahoneybun> I had like 10+ different devices with one hdmi output
<ahoneybun> and none I think put the audio tho the hdmi
<mamarley> My NVIDIA cards also have several audio outputs each, but they don't actually show up in the audio applet unless they have something connected to them.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: It's pretty cool
<BluesKaj> it's usually card0 hdmi that works, it just6 transfer s the digital audio from your pcm or spdif if you choose to enable the latter in alsamixer
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'm slightly bemused that I didn't know that existed!
<ahoneybun> mamarley: but I did not have a way to put my audio tho hdmi
<ahoneybun> it was SOOOOO bad
<mamarley> ahoneybun: Did it not work if you grabbed one of the applications from the Applications tab?  If you do that, it should then present you with a list of devices to which you can drag the application to reroute the audio.  The UX isn't great, but it should at least work.
<mamarley> acheronuk: I just upgraded and everything seems to work.  Thanks!
<acheronuk> mamarley: cool. official release is not until next week. so shhhhh..
<acheronuk> *weekend
<mamarley> acheronuk: Haha, OK. :)
<BluesKaj> I use 2 audio cards, one for headphone listening in the analog out, and the m-audio for movies and music wth DD and DTS etc for the audio system DAC to decode
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: extra-cmake-modules got an rc2
<BluesKaj> but no pulseaudio in the mix
<BluesKaj> alsa does a fine job on it's own 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeah, I saw. just waiting to see if people comment that fixed stuff as intended
<tsimonq2> ack
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: in an odd coincidence, it's a fix for building those python bindings, which we don't build!
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> ok
<clivejo> how do we build them?
 * acheronuk points clive at google
<clivejo> Google is being unhelpful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa santa_, clivejo, acheronuk: Would one of you like to toss me an MP or something fixing this up? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/kde.html
<tsimonq2> I'm doing a mass packaging guide overhaul.
 * acheronuk watches a tumbleweed roll by
<tsimonq2> Exactly :P
<tsimonq2> Welp, I guess that'll be my job...
<acheronuk> bug #1714820
<ubottu> bug 1714820 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon refuses to elevate to superuser for package install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714820
<acheronuk> works ok for me! in this install and a fresh VM from today's iso
<clivejo> never seen that either
<clivejo> wonder is the popup window not being displayed?
<acheronuk> or an eventual timeout if you just do nothing?
<clivejo> I had it do that one time ages ago, where the auth window was behind the main program window and I didn't see it, then it timed out and displayed same message
<clivejo> but I was multitasking a lot of windows at the time
<acheronuk> yep. seems to be a timeout. which is fair enough
<acheronuk> maybe he had some window manager rule interfering with placement or visibility of the auth box?
<clivejo> worth asking
<clivejo> something interfering with the window placement
<acheronuk> or maybe it's only broken in Norwegian? :P
<santa_> tsimonq2: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/
<santa_> maybe you want to merge the two
<tsimonq2> santa_: I can do that
<tsimonq2> Anyone who is a member of ~kubuntu-dev has commit access, fwiw.
<tsimonq2> s/kubuntu/ubuntu/
<santa_> probably the best we have there is https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<tsimonq2> i.e. acheronuk and clivejo do
<clivejo> I would prefer to keep one updated version
<tsimonq2> Alright, would you guys rather maintain it on Phab or on the Packaging Guide?
<santa_> both are wip for the record
<clivejo> and as the ubuntu wiki is a PITA to log into, I prefer KDE Phab
<tsimonq2> Or just have the part in the Packaging Guide link to Phab?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: This isn't on the Ubuntu Wiki
<santa_> maybe we could write a book and sell it XDD
<tsimonq2> This is a Bazaar repository that all Ubuntu Developers have access to, clivejo 
<santa_> I know how to fake O'Reilly's covers with latex
<tsimonq2> It uses Sphinx on the backend
<tsimonq2> santa_: Don't we all? XD
<tsimonq2> But yeah, I'll think of something
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Can we kill kdesudo already? It's KDE 4... :P
<tsimonq2> Actually, it's KDE 3
<tsimonq2> But it's using the KDE 4 compatibility layer for KDE3
<tsimonq2> s/KDE3/KDE 3/
<santa_> https://orly-appstore.herokuapp.com/generate?title=KDE%20packaging&top_text=We%20are%20dealing%20with%20a%20badass%20over%20here&author=Neil%20deGrasse&image_code=4&theme=3&guide_text=The%20Ultimate%20Guide&guide_text_placement=bottom_right
<santa_> https://dev.to/rly
<tsimonq2> santa_: :D
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-artful/+merge/330128
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #944: SUCCESS in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #41: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #128: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #6: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #65: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #310: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #578: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/38/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #81: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #447: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #107: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #177: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #54: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #67: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #108: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #217: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2440: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2440: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2440: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #476: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #95: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/86/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #118: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #327: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #440: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #65: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #193: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #81: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #216: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #93: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #57: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #69: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #76: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #161: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #88: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #423: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #66: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #233: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #88: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #219: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #143: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #306: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #229: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #218: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2441: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2441: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2441: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #97: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #530: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #510: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #131: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #104: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #544: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #70: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #87: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #89: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/89/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Just upgraded to cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> But .. I lost plasma at the gdm3 choices session
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Anyone can advise what to check ? And I can't install kubuntu-desktop .. Dependencies....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #100: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #187: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/187/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q8mpt7Py5Q/ <— should i remove?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vHmgsCqRwD/ <— dependecies
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> is this KCI?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> not .. cosmic repo
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i removed all other sources before upgrade to cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> frameworks is half migrated. some ffmpeg dependign things have been removed from the archive and may break. I'll have to fire up a cosmic VM later and look
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, so should i add kci ppa ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, no
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so what should i do for the time being?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you may have disbaled PPAs, but have you still got any of the PPA packages installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a cosmic VM here upgrades cleanly with the latest updates
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, cant understand
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris upgrade from bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> did you ppa-purge the PPAs?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, :( nope .. i manually removed /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for what PPAs? KCI?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, all ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i usually do that before upgrade version
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> did you have kci enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, nope ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> already rollback quite sometime .. i mean ppa-purge kci
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmm. ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just switched sources for a bionic VM to cosmic, and that gave me 8 packages to remove. and they I would expect to be remove as being now obsolete
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so something you have installed already is breaking up upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i enable the proposed .. its upgrade certain package
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> then now i can do apt install kubuntu-desktop
<wxl> enabled proposed? bad idea. if you want to get something from proposed, you enable it, get the updated package, and unenable proposed. 
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> yeah .. later will disable .. thanks for the reminder ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> usually .. ill disable
<wxl> you can read here about what problems there are potentially with proposed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<wxl> this is why there's a separate repo for proposed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #69: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #448: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #101: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #531: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1173: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1151: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #39: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #66: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #212: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #52: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #61: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #57: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #73: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #71: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #80: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #178: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #50: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dragon build #81: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dragon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #73: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #78: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #82: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #75: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #68: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #90: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #41: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #170: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #90: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #85: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #160: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #54: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #69: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #84: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #140: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #551: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #39: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #258: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #101: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #96: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #64: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #76: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #173: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #61: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #144: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2442: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2442: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2442: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #122: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #561: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #74: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #73: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #243: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #70: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #443: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #484: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #68: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #509: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #98: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/98/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #63: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #184: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #82: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #137: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #63: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #559: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland-integration build #1062: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland-integration/1062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland-integration build #1063: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland-integration/1063/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #516: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #149: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #494: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #75: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #70: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #510: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #138: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #187: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #69: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #54: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2443: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2443: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2443: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #40: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #194: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #152: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #101: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #214: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #165: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #48: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #134: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #182: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #64: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #78: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #142: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #83: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #532: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1174: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1152: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #171: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #142: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #87: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #152: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #70: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #203: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #61: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #79: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #20: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #79: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #61: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #60: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #81: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #174: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #179: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #153: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #41: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #64: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #54: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #42: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #57: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalcore build #75: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalcore/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #71: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #33: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #73: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #66: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #65: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #27: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #33: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #68: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #63: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #57: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #533: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #262: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2444: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2444: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2444: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2444/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2445: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2445: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2445: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2445/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: kgamma5 git repository seems out of sync, the archive has an ubuntu2 package while the git branch provides only the ubuntu1 version, could you please push the changes in case you forgot?
<acheronuk> santa_: :( I think that foleder got cleared out as done and pushed by mistake. ka-sync-archive now I guess 
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, may I proceeed to update the _archive branch then?
<acheronuk> santa_: sure. damn...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #456: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #81: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/81/
<santa_> acheronuk: done, I will be afk for a little while, if you have a few minutes whenever I get back I could explain that statx fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #93: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #79: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/79/
<santa_> back
<santa_> acheronuk: so if you have a few minutes I could explain the acc statx fix
<acheronuk> santa_: go ahead
<santa_> allright, so this is the compilation failure we would get without the fix: https://paste.kde.org/pkxmtrhrb/mjdyuo
<santa_> as you can see, a-c-c generetaes automatically a header providing various things to test the package installed headers
<acheronuk> yeah
<santa_> from lines 86-285 there's a bunch of classes, most of them are from KIO to test the KIO headers
<acheronuk> k
<santa_> however if you pay attention to lines 104-285 you will see a bunch of classes which are not part of KIO, they are "leaked" classes from Qt and the standard lib
<santa_> so, since the statx class is responsible from the compilation failure, imo you can safely remove it from the header
<acheronuk> makes sense
<santa_> ...and you can do that with <skip_headers>statx</skip_headers>
<santa_> as simple as that
<acheronuk> indeed. could not find skip_headers documented in that sense. a command line arg I thing so, but not added to that file. logically it follows though
<santa_> for the record I tried a bunch of other things and that's the only one which worked, so if you ever hit a similar problem in the future you can simply add <skip_types>problem_class</skip_types>
<acheronuk> ack. thank you :)
<santa_> <skip_types>, not <skip_headers> I mistyped above, sorry
<santa_> that being said I have been redoing all the test rebuilds
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> frameworks is clean, there's a few minor warnings in plasma, and right now my server is building apps
<acheronuk> santa_: this is nice :/ http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kwin/cosmic/armhf
<acheronuk> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘//.config’: Permission denied
<acheronuk> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘//.kde-unit-test’: Permission denied
<acheronuk> from testsuite script trying to do that
<santa_> aha
<acheronuk> something amiss with armhf adt runners I guess
<santa_> missing env vars probably, let me check
<acheronuk> maybe, if armhf lxd runners are being more fussy than the rest. it only happens on armhf
<acheronuk> also hit similar here: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/update-manager/cosmic/armhf
<acheronuk> though it did pass on one lone retry
<santa_> thats weird
<santa_> if [ -z "$HOME" ] || [ ! -d "$HOME" ]; then
<santa_>     [ -e debian/tests.home ] || mkdir debian/tests.home
<santa_>     export HOME="$(pwd)/debian/tests.home"
<santa_>     trap "rm -rf debian/tests.home" EXIT
<santa_> fi
<santa_> ↑ this should handle it, not sure why it doesn't work
<acheronuk> [05:26] <slangasek> figured out why armhf autopkgtest runners seemed to be going awol; we'd had a cowboyed edit to the cronjob to restart the runner systemd units hourly (and why do I not now find the related bug report?), and the lxd worker was recently reprovisioned so lost that bit.
<acheronuk> last bit about re-provisioning fits the timescale this started happening in
<santa_> aha
<acheronuk> could be something else, but as it is a regression in kwin against -release, seems possible it is that
<santa_> btw now that I'm looking at the failure again it seems like if $HOME were set to "/"
<acheronuk> ?!?!
<santa_> mkdir -p "$HOME"/.config || true
<santa_> mkdir -p "$HOME"/.kde-unit-test || true
<santa_> ↑ from debian/test/testsuite
<acheronuk> oh yes...
<santa_> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘//.config’: Permission denied
<santa_> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘//.kde-unit-test’: Permission denied
<santa_> ↑ from testsuite-stderr
<santa_> one thing we could try is commenting out the lines 2 and 6 from debian/tests/testsuite
<acheronuk> not sure whether to but release team about, or just skip the hell out of armhf tests as we basically could not care less about them anyway
<acheronuk> santa_: well, if you look at the kwin test log, it did the same pass and fails, despite not being able to set those.
<acheronuk> so I did think about commenting out. assuming that doesn't then bork !armhf
<acheronuk> I'll probably merge kwin tomorrow, so can try one or the other
<santa_> did it failed on amd64?
<acheronuk> no
<acheronuk> only armhf
<acheronuk> armhf are lxd runners IIRC unlike most of the other arches
<santa_> yeah, but I'm using lxd too and I don't get that failure
<acheronuk> I mean they are provisioned unlike the rest of the arches, and maybe not how you have it
<santa_> so ... if it didn't failed on amd64 I suggest you to try to remove that "if", i.e. commenting out lines 2 and 6
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> I left the plasma merges with tests until last anyway, so will run the tests in lxd anyway before I upload
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: of course if you feel inclined to test before then, please do. I can't really today much
<santa_> acheronuk: I guess I will focus on apps failures as soon as they appear in that test rebuild, also I sill owe you a KA calligra fix
<acheronuk> kool. all appreciated :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1175: FIXED in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1153: FIXED in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #88: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #75: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #86: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter build #81: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #65: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #72: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #67: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #84: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #24: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/49/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #46: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #172: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #220: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #216: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #185: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #80: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #180: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #263: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #46: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #72: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #43: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #48: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #263: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/32/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2446: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2446: SUCCESS in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2446: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2446/
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding kiten, we have been tolerating to get it in red in the satus pages for a long while; the acc test is failing for kiten-dev; however this package iirc isn't being used to build anything so I would remove it along with the acc failing test, any objections?
<santa_> * libkiten-dev
<santa_> ftr we have other similar packages with -dev stuff in debian/not-installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Seems fair
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2447: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2447: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2447: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #384: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #547: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/547/
<valorie> hmmm, our website has "
<valorie> Kubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<valorie> The previous Long Term Support (LTS) version of the Kubuntu operating system, supported with security and maintenance updates, until April 2019.
<valorie> "
<valorie> are we still providing security updates?
<valorie> if not, shouldn't we remove it from the website?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Someone reached out to me, and yes, we still are providing security updates.
<valorie> thanks for that, tsimonq2
<valorie> until April 2019?
<valorie> which is what we have on the downloads page
<tsimonq2> Like it or hate it, Riddell, sitter, and the rest told the Kubuntu community we are supporting 14.04 for five years. If we haven't been providing updates, we should get on that.
<tsimonq2> So yes, we should be consistent.
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu said their software would be supported until then. It's not up to us to shorten that this far into the game.
<tsimonq2> (us as individuals)
<tsimonq2> The only way I would consider it to be fair to the community philisophically is for a KC vote and a public announcement of a winddown date.
<valorie> right
<tsimonq2> valorie: Furthermore, Kubuntu 16.04 was released with a non-LTS Plasma and apparently has a lot of bugs because of that.
<valorie> right, LTS plasma wasn't a thing then
<tsimonq2> I would argue that we need to do better as a community (developer manpower permitting) to provide better updates for it.
<valorie> well, I would agree but then I'm not doing that work
<tsimonq2> If we had the power to do anything, I'd say we need a Kubuntu Developer (perhaps not Rik) dedicated to providing LTS support for users.
<tsimonq2> Back in the days of Jon and Harald, they likely had that.
<tsimonq2> We don't.
<valorie> they had a paid job to do such things
<valorie> none of us has that anymore
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
<tsimonq2> We either need enough momentum as a community to generate the cash for a full-time position (which is possible, I might add; we have a bank account and we can do Patreon (LiberaPay is out of the game now because they don't have a payment processor)) or more community developers.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/63/
<tsimonq2> Last I heard we have something like 10,000 GBP, which I don't think is enough for a full-time position for even a year.
<tsimonq2> But in my opinion we need a KC vote on starting and maintaining a Kubuntu Patreon; whining by RMS supporters aside, it is *the* (lowercase c) canonical platform for funding.
<tsimonq2> Both Solus and Elementary have full-time positions because of it.
<valorie> please propose it when the new KC is constituted
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> I don't care if it's Rik, me when I get out of high school, Santa, *whoever*... having a full-time developer would be sweet.
<tsimonq2> QED
<valorie> agreed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1176: SUCCESS in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #70: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #89: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #66: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #68: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/88/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #143: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #186: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #366: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #40: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #404: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #144: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #86: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2448: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2448: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2448: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #367: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/145/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #58: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #79: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #63: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2449: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2449: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2449: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2449/
<wxl> acheronuk: re: bug 1788797 didn't we used to at one time have "ubuntu" or the likes as the password for the live user? that seems like it would just solve the darn problem altogether, at least for that bug. of course, someone will still complain they can't login without a password, but that would depend on upstream resolving that. i think the PAM solution is a resolution for that.
<acheronuk> wxl: until latest change, login password for kubuntu live session was kubuntu IIRC
<wxl> i seem to remember that it's been blank for a while now
<acheronuk> wxl: could be.
<acheronuk> I'll re-test
<acheronuk> wxl: yeah, you are right. though bug still stands as a regression, since can't login with sddm "login failed" message
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah. i guess in reality having a blank password is probably better from a new-user perspective. unfortunately, the issue is really sddm upstream.
<acheronuk> and this should have really been tested with the various display managers! 
<wxl> well the purpose of this was to make things work better with lxqt which uses sddm
<wxl> i don't think anyone considered the idea of someone logging out of the live system. it's a little weird
<acheronuk> I do it enough that I noticed :P
<acheronuk> mostly for testing things that need a re-login, so not very typical in normal use I grant you
<wxl> you got to admit it's hard to imagine a usecase for a normal user that would requrie it
<wxl> ^ that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #611: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #71: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #218: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/218/
<wxl> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2450: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2450: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2450: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #82: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #83: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #79: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #77: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #64: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #67: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamera build #82: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamera/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #81: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbruch build #82: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbruch/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #73: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #72: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #82: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki build #60: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #59: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #64: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #63: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #84: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #80: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #82: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #83: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #87: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krfb build #82: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krfb/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #62: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #61: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #82: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kturtle build #81: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kturtle/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #43: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktimer build #62: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktimer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #50: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #71: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #84: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #67: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #62: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #70: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #81: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klettres build #81: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klettres/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #30: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #68: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #84: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #55: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #62: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #87: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #82: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data build #82: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #42: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #85: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #79: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #40: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #65: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #92: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #65: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #87: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #85: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #33: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #64: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #62: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #78: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpkpass build #10: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpkpass/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kteatime build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kteatime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #81: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cervisia build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cervisia/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #20: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #83: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #86: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #68: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #217: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #68: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #50: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #153: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #59: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #84: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #78: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #65: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #38: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiten build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiten/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkscreen build #87: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkscreen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #204: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #83: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #244: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #80: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #82: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_step build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_step/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #84: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #8: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #154: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #78: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #92: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #58: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #41: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #31: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #50: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #612: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/612/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #37: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #74: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #79: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #100: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #402: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #42: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #213: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #195: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #54: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #180: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #55: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #181: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/181/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #307: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #234: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #223: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #153: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #161: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #145: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #235: ABORTED in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #308: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #224: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #91: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #83: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #328: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #119: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #74: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #56: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #182: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #194: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #84: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #236: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #221: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #96: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #84: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #81: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #68: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #83: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkexiv2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkexiv2 build #84: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkexiv2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #92: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #85: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #215: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #102: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #87: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #83: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #72: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #169: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #138: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #69: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #67: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #424: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #71: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #444: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #224: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #75: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #90: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #238: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #68: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #185: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #87: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #138: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #77: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #67: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #68: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #67: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #81: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #225: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #309: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #226: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/51/
<acheronuk> !info kate
 * acheronuk cries at bot abandoning us!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> bugs 502096
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #74: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #58: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #81: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #488: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #28: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #111: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/111/
<acheronuk> !info kate
<ubot93> kate (source: kate): powerful text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 4179.6 kB, installed size 9883 kB
<acheronuk> LP: #1
<acheronuk> LP: #1789292
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1789292 in solid (Ubuntu) "Backport fix for KDE bug 391706 into Frameworks 5.44" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789292
 * acheronuk welcomes the temporary bot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #58: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2451: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2451: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2451: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2451/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-02
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> welkam back bot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonquigley2/status/1036075329754984448?s=19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2452: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2452: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2452: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2452/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So now the person directly responsible of hijacking the qt packaging and maintaining it in repositories where other kubuntu developers don't have access is now part of the council. Very wise vote. Things get better and better here :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> @Santa, Can you elaborate? I dont Know that story
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tomaz ububtu Qt branches are maintained in the debian git repositories (where nobody but Simon has access) he is perfectly aware of that and our work in the last few months have been blocked because we didn't have a newer Qt and we don't have access to the git repositories either
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> s/ububtu/ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Let's see if I get removed from kubuntu.org as I requested
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The fact that I'm listed there with a KDE logo might trick someone into thinking that I or KDE approves a distribution with packages older than debian's
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2453: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2453: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2453: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2453/
<BluesKaj> is there a ppa for the new vlc 3.0.4 version ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @BluesKaj, not in an offical sense IIR. the 'stable' ppa doesn't seem to update now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A couple of your statements are just factually incorrect, Santa.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> First off, Mirv had maintained Qt in Alioth/Salsa a while before I came along. This isn't anything new.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Secondly, the reason why Qt was blocked was because of Proposed Migration taking a while, not because of me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, This doesn't make incorrect what I say
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also, if you wanted to contribute, there is a big green Fork button on Salsa where you can send changes, and then submit an MP.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Neon frequently submits changes and they don't have commit access.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But as a rule, we only give commit access to people who contribute.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt is special because it's shared by many projects.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> KDE is one umbrella. One team.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, How?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, You got like 3 weeks uploading packages to debian, then  syncing them manually. No automation and no teamwork.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I did work with the people who actually contribute on the Debian Qt Team
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I became a Debian Maintainer and I intend on working with people who are Debian Developers...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And that's why it's taking so long
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not really.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We sync packages from Debian because long term that's easier to maintain.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because that people you are working with aren't automating Qt are they?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We don't need automation. If we did, it should have unit tests...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, No, it's not, you just have to see what we are doing with frameworks, plasma and applications and it doesn't take so long
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Precisely because we don't get trough all debian's hindering
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, So why don't you have this discussion with the Debian Qt Team so we can adopt some automation?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would be happy if you did.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You probably remember the channel and the mailing list.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> because I already did Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I want to collaborate; you want proprietary automation.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm starting to think the only reason you dislike Debian is because you were kicked out.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Like the debian kde automation whose source code is not completely available
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, And you are wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, It's probably just maxy's shell history. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, So you like Debian?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> no
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Where's your mailing list thread about automation?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can I see it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd like to contribute to the discussion.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have an IRC log
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How old is this IRC log?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> old
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's not recent... Was this before or after you were kicked out?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and anyway, LOL at "propietary automation" non-sense
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Proprietary in the sense of, only Kubuntu's automation.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, yes, and it's also much before you appeared here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The code is open, but only we know how to use it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Probably.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, it's documented and you can adapt it to debian, too bad you don't have the knowledge or experience to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Children please stop.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm still waiting for the unit tests which were going to save everybodies lives
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I like Debian, I do most of the Qt work in Ubuntu (Dmitry also helps out, and I'm grateful for that) and some of it in Debian, and as long as that stands how it is, we're maintaining our packaging in Salsa and we're taking a Debian-first approach with Qt. Do what you wish with the KDE stack, consulting the uploading Kubuntu Developer of course.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, from now on the Kubuntu Council have five members for me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Kubuntu Council is one body.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, I don't recognize someone who hijacked the Qt packaging and is now actively harming kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So far you are the only person who has objected to keeping Qt in Salsa. I can understand keeping KDE in Ubuntu packaging, but not Qt.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> "Qt is mine"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If anything, you're the one actively harming Kubuntu. I have good relationships with people whose projects you have been kicked out of. I intend on continuing to collaborate with these bright individuals and not maintain a sense of superiority here.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Qt is ours, Debian's and Ubuntu's.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The way it should be.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're welcome to contribute.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Why ubuntu's members don't have access then?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Stop!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Debian's don't either. It's all about who has the technical merit.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And you don't
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Who has commit access?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I do.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Both @tsimonq2 and Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Do you honestly think you are the only one who is able to package Qt here Simon?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you're going to continue to make a deal out of this Santa, please leave. You know where Salsa is to submit fixes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Really? Just resign for a year and let's see if we handle Qt better than you or not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The only way I will resign is if it is forced. I care too much about Ubuntu to do that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So much that you block other people way more experienced than you. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to brag about your "technical merits".
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> One thing is having the permissions and another one the technical skills, and clearly you don't, you just have to see the mess you made with Qt which we are still fixing btw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm done with this argument.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> same here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can see some merit in both positions. Projects with a stake in Qt need more involvement and rights. Just have to figure out how to do this.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> One possible way is applying for MOTU and start to upload Qt ourselves given the current maintainer doesn't want to cooperate, as we can see.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We could start with a Qt backport to bionic to test the waters.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Are you aware that I'm on the DMB?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Lets see how we can do that backport. Personal feelings and opinions are one thing, but the test of principal is how things goes in practice.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ah, so you ar saying that you are going to cotinue to abuse your position, fantastic, nothing like 16 year old kid without experience bossing you areound
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * around
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, To be honest I think you will have to get ready to work only with Simon. Because at this rate, I think you are going to run out of developers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because Clive didn't complain at all about Qt right? It's just "my problemç"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * problem
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He complained because he was running KCI Unstable before it was rebuilt for the Qt transition which had just landed.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Since then we have moved to a dedicated channel.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because it shouldn't be a hostile takeover by a single Kubuntu Ninja, it should be done neutrally as an Ubuntu group.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But if you're going to leave, I'm not stopping you, Santa.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You have yet to tell me about the "mess" in our dedicated group.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which further proves you just want the control.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Allright, just get ready to work only with him @acheronuk because I honestly don't know for how long I'm going to tolerate this. He will be, of course, MOTU, core dev he will be in a zillion of councils at the same time, but I'm afaraid soon enough he will be the only person you are going to work with.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, No Simon, the one who wants the control is the person who hijacked the Qt packaging, and that's you.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, ...with the full support of Timo? I don't call that a hijack, I call it a graceful handover.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> You quickly filled a gap and then you locked the Qt packaging down so you are the only one who has access
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Do you have access to the kubuntu git repositories? yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dude, it's had the same ACLs from before and after I took over.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ask Timo, the Ubuntu packaging has always been in Salsa.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> do other kubuntu developers have that same access to Qt? NO
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You just have a bone to pick with me.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's the same as it's always been.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> why don't you change then?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because there is no good reason to.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> hahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh god
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt isn't Kubuntu's anymore, since Lubuntu switched to LXQt. It's Ubuntu's.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> great, why ubuntu's members don't have access?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> mitya57 has access.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and kubuntu developers doesn't
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Our policy is: work well with us, contribute your patches upstream, and eventually you get your commit access.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It shouldn't be an automatic right of being a Kubuntu Developer.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and qt affects us and very much
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It affects Lubuntu too.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, which is an outright hostile action against kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and people voted you for the *kubuntu* council. LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have better things to do than sit here and bicker with you Santa.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Great, goodbye Simon, and keep up that good "work" and blocking of everyone else ❤️
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hah.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1177: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #131: FAILURE in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #70: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #78: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/78/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-26
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<crydotsnake-M> Hello
<kfunk> hey ho. just upgraded to 19.10 and I was wondering what the upgrade path re. settings/etc. regarding the Chromium DEB->Snap switch is?
<kfunk> feels like the plasma-browser-integration package is broken in 19.10 as well(?)
<RikMills> kfunk: sadly I don't know. looks like you have asked in ubuntu-devel as well, so that is probably a better place
<kfunk> yeah
<RikMills> regards p-b-i, I have a feeling I saw it said that wouldn't work with a snap. maybe kbroulik knows?
<kfunk> oh, okay. so a colleague of mine helped. the fix seems to be running: snap connect chromium:password-manager-service :password-manager-service
<kfunk> also now found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1832786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832786 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] chromium-browser ignores system password store" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kfunk> and now I stop multi-posting ;)
<RikMills> kfunk: thankyou. I'll make a note of that for future ref!
<kfunk> this should be fixed of course. settings should get imported/copied + the system password manager enabled, when upgrading to 19.10. -- but I guess that's an issue for Ubuntu devs
<kfunk> everything else seems to work fine so far.
 * RikMills nods
<blaze> I use Falkon and it has no integration at all, which is strange for a KDE browser
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills[m]: What Exactly are your theme settings with the Blue colors?.
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: my config says the colour scheme is BlueWeed. doesn't seem to be on the kde store any more
<crydotsnake-M> Hm okay. It Looks Nice ! :).
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-27
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> (Photo, 627x551) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QjUl3IMS/file_17430.jpg Display configuration widget stopped working since my upgrade to eoan
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> Okay, after reboot it works. What is happening?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Is there any bug for this? No way can I test multimonitor.
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> There are a number of bugs but nothing exactly alike. It looks like it happens only after the first login into a fresh Plasma session
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> nice timing then!
<crydotsnake-M> Good morning 
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills: How can i make the Statusbar transparent?, like you did on your Desktop. 
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: choose a plasma theme where it is transparent. or make a modified one by pinching the tasks.svgx and panel-background.svgx from a transparent one
<RikMills> s/svgz
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. And you are using the Breeze theme?
<RikMills> baseTheme=breeze-dark
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<crydotsnake-M> Okay.
<crydotsnake-M> Cuz i want to switch to Kubuntu 19.04 tomorow! :). I will see how i can customize my desktop :D
<crydotsnake-M> Cuz I'm using KDE Neon at the moment.
<RikMills> cyphermox: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/mine.tar.gz
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: ^^^
<RikMills> that is basically all mine is
 * RikMills curses tab complete
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Thanks ! :))
<crydotsnake-M> Do you like Mechanical Keyboards for programming?l
<crydotsnake-M>  * Do you like Mechanical Keyboards for programming?.
<crydotsnake-M> Oh and where i have to put the files in the folder?.
<RikMills> ~/.local/share/plasma/desktoptheme/
<RikMills> I have not preference on keyboards
<RikMills> *no
<crydotsnake-M> The Mine folder or just the files.
<RikMills> Mine folder
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. and now Choose Breeze Dark in the settings?
<RikMills> In Destop theme, you should see a new theme called 'Mine'
<RikMills> k
<crydotsnake-M> Hm now, there is no theme called mine
<crydotsnake-M> Maybe cuz i'm using KDE Neon?
<crydotsnake-M> Nvm
<crydotsnake-M> I have it! :)
<crydotsnake-M> It looks nice! :D
<RikMills> only with a dark colour scheme I think
<crydotsnake-M> I will search a good dark colour scheme. I'm sure i will find something! :))
<RikMills> it was a VERT quick hack to get the transparency
<RikMills> VERY
<crydotsnake-M> But it works.
<crydotsnake-M> :D
<crydotsnake-M> But i saw the Statusbar is already a bit transparent in Kubuntu 19.10
 * RikMills nods
<RikMills> yeah. but where I always have a dark wallpaper, it doesn't look it
<RikMills> whereas complete transparency does
<crydotsnake-M> It always has to be dark! :))
<crydotsnake-M> Good for the eyes :))
<RikMills> exactly
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x867) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1gPgU0gu/file_17436.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Dark is GOOD
<crydotsnake-M> Amazing: 😍
<crydotsnake-M> But how have you changed the color from your statusbar. If i choose a color the statusbar doesent change.
<RikMills> not sure to be honest. I've tweaked things over a long time and forget some things I did
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :))
<genii> Not sure why, but 18.04.3 when going to console with ctrl-alt-F#, returning to the X session takes up to 10 minutes and sometimes more for all the screens to return. In the alternate console, top will show Xorg at between 60 and 80% even with no applications open
<santa_> RikMills: just FYI I fixed the kate autotests for 19.08 @ git
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @santa_, thanks !
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, 🙈 u should published your "dark blueish" theme :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-28
<RikMills> ppa publisher looks sick
<mamarley> RikMills: The PPA repository server has been up and down all morning too.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> panithrdaiian3uG was added by: panithrdaiian3uG
<IrcsomeBot> panithrdaiian3uG was removed by: RikMills
<crydotsnake-M> Are there any todos right now ?
<crydotsnake-M> I think i found a broken Link on the Kubuntu Website Here: https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ at the Testing section the Testing Page Link is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters but should it Not be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTesters or am i wrong ?.
<crydotsnake-M> And the Support Page Link https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Support gives me an Server Error but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Support works 
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: ok. will try to look in morning
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :)
<RikMills> right now, trying to get last of KDE4 removed!
<crydotsnake-M> From your Computer?
<RikMills> from 19.10 archive!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay
<crydotsnake-M> Before i forget it, is there someone who could add me to the !testers ubottu factoid?. Or is this not much important? :o
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: if you are interested in knowing how release discussions are going #ubuntu-release is a good chan to lurk in
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: genii ^^
<RikMills> can you add that?
<crydotsnake-M> Okay, i will take a look at it!.
<crydotsnake-M> I dont know how.
<RikMills> I was asking genii. he has extra IRC factoid editing permissions I think
<crydotsnake-M> Ahhh Sry!. My English isnt the best sometimes..
<crydotsnake-M> Thanks! :)
<genii> I have factoid edit, yes. So if needed we can have a specific !testers for #kubuntu- namespaces if you like
<valorie> genii: <3
<genii> ..or others like !lts or so on
<RikMills> I think we already have a kubuntu testers namespace factoid?
<genii> Hm
<RikMills> just needs crydotsnake-M adding?
<crydotsnake-M> Hello genii nice to meet you! :)
 * RikMills puts on the coffee
<genii> Yes, I do see one for -ot
<genii> !testers-#kubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<RikMills> !testers-#kubuntu-devel 
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<RikMills> genii: that one? ^^
<genii> done
<RikMills> don't think lordievader tests now
<RikMills> great
<genii> RikMills: Want me to remove lordievader while I'm at it?
<RikMills> genii: please. he is not in here much now, but best not to ping anyway
<genii> ok
<genii> done
<mparillo> crydotsnake-M: Thanks for noticing those wiki links. Once upon a time wiki.kubuntu.org had lovely blue theming hosting the same content, but it has been unreliable as of late.
<mparillo> I believe I have re-pointed the target urls to wiki.ubuntu.com
<crydotsnake-M> No problem! :))
<mparillo> You may want to re-fresh and test again.
<RikMills> mparillo: thanks!
<crydotsnake-M> I will take a look! :)
<crydotsnake-M> Everything is working! :D
<mparillo> Also,if you opened a bug on launchpad.net, I could assign it to me, and mark it as closed pending re-testing, but I figure that would take more time than the actual changes did.
<RikMills> KDE4 nearly gone! https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/kde4libs-rm.html
<crydotsnake-M> You mean it would be better to write in here? mparillo 
<crydotsnake-M> What is this for a site RikMills ?
<mparillo> I suppose the proper workflow is to open bugs under the kubuntu-website but with such a small friendly team, I personally thought it unnecessary.
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :). So it is okay if i write it in the IRC if i found something on the website?
<RikMills> my link? ubuntu transition tracker. used when software needs rebuilt against new libraries where the name has changed
<RikMills> so it has to depend on the new name
<valorie> crydotsnake-M: if you want to be *sure* someone sees it, join #kubuntu-council
<RikMills> also can be used to track removal of dependencies
<valorie> that chan is for running the project rather than just packaging, etc.
<crydotsnake-M> Okay, thanks valorie!. RikMills[m] Okay :) 
<RikMills> Trie. I think all of us in there have website edit permissions, for example
<RikMills> *true
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :o
<valorie> perfect
<crydotsnake-M> :D
<crydotsnake-M> But is it okay if i join this IRC Channel?. Cuz i'm not a Kubuntu Council. Or is this IRC Channel for every user?
<RikMills> its a public channel. its not private
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :)
<valorie> Members of the Council want the community to speak up, ask questions, help out
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. So i could ask all my questions there?
<RikMills> to do with development and testing, in here is best
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :)
<RikMills> KC would be if you say need to shout louder to project leaders on something
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :)
<crydotsnake-M> And is there also a Webteam Specialy for the Kubuntu Website ?
<valorie> you and Aaron I guess?
<valorie> others have come and gone
<valorie> aaron=ahoneybun
<valorie> as you've seen on the Kubuntu-devel list he's been bug-fixing lately
<crydotsnake-M> I dont know if i'm a Part of that. Yes i saw it, but i didnt See the Kubuntu Website Bugs on Launchpad. 
<crydotsnake-M> * I dont know if i'm a Part of that. Yes i saw it, but i didnt See the Kubuntu Website Bugs issues on Launchpad. 
<crydotsnake-M> * I dont know if i'm a Part of that. Yes i saw it, but i didnt saw the Kubuntu Website Bugs issues on Launchpad. 
<crydotsnake-M> I have not used Launchpad that much yet
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<valorie> that is a mail list you will want to subscribe to
<crydotsnake-M> I never used a Maillist before
<valorie> !
<crydotsnake-M> What exactly do i get for informations from that Mail list 
<valorie> I've been using them for like..... 20 years
<valorie> there is not a great deal of mail
<valorie> you can look at any recent month in the archives
<valorie> should be linked on the above URL
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-29
<valorie> the great thing about a list is that everyone can read it, even those who don't use irc/telegram/matrix
<valorie> and you can look at the archives
<crydotsnake-M> Okay
<valorie> they are great for tech communities and before that I used them and still use them for genealogy
<crydotsnake-M> I will Take a look at it :)
<crydotsnake-M> But i dont want that Other People can See my E-Mail 
<mparillo> One of the take-aways from the Cathedral and the Bazaar is that open source is not merely about looking at source code, nor only about licenses, but about an open, participatory development process. One nice think about kubuntu is that in general, the community defaults to open discussion. There is no secret cabal of insiders.
<crydotsnake-M> Ok
<crydotsnake-M> * Okay
<valorie> you don't want others to see your email?
<valorie> it is hidden in the archives if you are worried about spam
<crydotsnake-M> I'm very Happy to be a Part of this Community! :))).
<valorie> but people need to write to one another privately sometimes
<valorie> but now, dinner for me
<crydotsnake-M> Ahh okay. Good to know ! :). Have a Nice Dinner ! :).
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<crydotsnake-M> Hello BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi crydotsnake-M
<mparillo> Spam on our Phab?
<mparillo> I got more than a dozen. For example: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7855
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Looks like he's a big fan of Haruld
<valorie> mparillo: kde sysadmin is on the case
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-31
<RikMills> santa_: looks like mysql-5.7 has been removed from eoan
<RikMills> looks like germinate is now doing:
<RikMills> ? Unknown dependency mysql-client-core-5.7 by akonadi-backend-mysql
<RikMills> * Chose mariadb-client-core-10.3 out of virtual-mysql-client-core to satisfy akonadi-backend-mysql
<RikMills> * Chose virtual-mysql-client-core to satisfy akonadi-backend-mysql
<RikMills> ? Unknown dependency mysql-server-core-5.7 by akonadi-backend-mysql
<RikMills> * Chose mariadb-server-core-10.3 out of virtual-mysql-server-core to satisfy akonadi-backend-mysql
<RikMills> * Chose virtual-mysql-server-core to satisfy akonadi-backend-mysql
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> It’s been removed early before eoan released
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh no! Eoan is now affected by this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406180
<ubottu> KDE bug 406180 in general "KWin 5.15.4+ hang regression on Nvidia Optimus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> We will need to note that upon release as  qt 5.12.4 is required for the fix... :(
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, we have qt 5.12.4
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Will qt 5.12.4 land in eoan?
<RikMills> !info qtbase-opensource-src
<ubottu> Package qtbase-opensource-src does not exist in disco
 * RikMills kick the bot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> !info qtbase5-opensource-src
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, It already did
<DarinMiller> !info qtbase5-opensource-src
<ubottu> Package qtbase5-opensource-src does not exist in disco
<DarinMiller> bang commands evidently do not work from telegram...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> nope
<DarinMiller> !info qtbase5-dev
<ubottu> qtbase5-dev (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 base development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (disco), package size 968 kB, installed size 13246 kB
<DarinMiller> well crap. Then the bug is still present....
<DarinMiller> I reopened the bug.
<DarinMiller> !info qtbase5-dev eoan
<ubottu> qtbase5-dev (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 base development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.4+dfsg-4build1 (eoan), package size 969 kB, installed size 13286 kB
<DarinMiller> I tested neon and saw the bug and noted the neon dev unstable was not on qt 5.12.4, so I when I observed the bug in eaon, I assumed the version not 5.12.4.
<DarinMiller> Apologies for false alarm, but unless plasma or qt is patched before release, we will need to note the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok
<DarinMiller> The cover and flip switch task switcher option seem to be the only switchers not affected by the bug....
<DarinMiller> Neither of those switchers are much good when lots of windows are open....they don't allow mouse inactivity.... maybe a clue as to the nature of the bug... 
 * DarinMiller adding more comments to the bug report...
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-24
<blaze[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ch4sPQwGBq/
<RikMills> blaze[m]: thanks. will fix
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-25
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-26
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-27
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-28
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1299373501426659329
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-29
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<santa_> good evening
<santa_> RikMills: various FYI
<santa_> I did last week a test rebuild
<santa_> from the _staging branches, everything wen't "fine"
<santa_> this weekend I intended to do another one
<santa_> we have a newer lintian version, 2.92.0, published on LP just a few hours ago
<santa_> this lintian version is hanging a couple of packages here
<santa_> breeze-icons and oxygen-icons
<santa_> also kdoctools failed in my first attempt, but that one worked on a 2nd attempt
<santa_> the other 2 are still hanging
<santa_> my bet is that this commit broke it https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/commit/b08ebfd95c705695f41c37cb81cb055288068644
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> santa_: does that hang happen on LP buildd ?
<santa_> RikMills: I haven't tested yet, feel free to test
<RikMills> doing now for breeze icons
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/19892644
<RikMills> maybe icon themes don't need pkg-kde-tools in short termm
<RikMills> or we make doing the lintian run somthing that can be switched off for some sources
<RikMills> until this is resolved
<santa_> even if we can suppress the pkg-kde-tools usage we would lose the lintian output
<RikMills> I am thinking just short term
<santa_> switching lintian off selectively for some packages sounds a bit better
<santa_> your LP build seems to be hanging @ lintian too, let's see if it can get over it or not
<RikMills> santa_: it finished now
<santa_> interesting
<RikMills> your build are in lxd?
<santa_> yes
<RikMills> I am no expert in that, but I know that the archive or test runners that use lxd have more issues that the native builds
<RikMills> *than the
<RikMills> trying oxygen icons
<RikMills> I should probably do a test rebuild of a whole release (apps/fw/plasma) on all archive arches. This might be fine on amd64, but not on other ones
<RikMills> well, we have new apps and plasma coming next week, so we shall see
<RikMills> oxygen-icons5 finished
<santa_> it shouldn't fail anyway
<santa_> great and I can't add PPAs to my chroots
<santa_> RikMills: I could finally get my custom lintian in my server
<santa_> RikMills: iondeed, reverting the commit I mentioned fixes the problem
<santa_> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/commit/b08ebfd95c705695f41c37cb81cb055288068644
<santa_> ↑ in case you need to discuss this with LocustusOfBorg next week
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-30
<RikMills> santa_: I notice that the new lintian is also failing its own tests on armhf with a timeout. the armhf autotests are done in lxd also 
<RikMills> a lot of error like:
<RikMills> # Looks like your test exited with 255 before it could output anything.
<RikMills> Runner died for /tmp/autopkgtest.rU1RL6/autopkgtest_tmp/build-and-evaluate-test-packages/eval/checks/apt/files-foo-in-bar: Cannot parse line Can't opendir(/dev/.lxd-mounts): Permission denied
<RikMills>  at /usr/share/lintian/lib/Test/Lintian/Run.pm line 415.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> good afternoon eveybody
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for the info I was suspecting this was going to have any problem, let me update the info on my side:
<santa_> - actually I had to revert TWO commits in lintian, not just one (will give you links below)
<santa_> - I built with my modified lintian all of frameworks this night, no hangs so far
<santa_> - also I'm atm building plasma with this hacked lintian, no hangs so far
<santa_> - unrelated to lintian: I'm having a problem with git.launchpad.net, refuses the connection on ssh port, needed for auth git repos
<santa_> that being said, my modified version of lintian is temporarily available here: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/lintian
<santa_> the changelog entry contains links to the reverted commits, i.e.
<santa_> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/commit/0e5de493c8830b829a7a1c8c9c5daf85ef11c29e
<santa_> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/commit/b08ebfd95c705695f41c37cb81cb055288068644
<santa_> I also have the evidence that it's the tar extraction what produces the hang, let me switch to telegram to paste...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mbimLfOw/file_35416.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1XGtE4iA/file_35417.jpg oxygen-icons hang
<santa_> and that's it, we should be able to send the lintian developer to court XD
<santa_> we have a solid case
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I will have a proper look later. Currently watching F1 🏎 with a 🍺
<BluesKaj> @RikMills, looks like another boring Hamilton win :/
